# Return of the Drag: 2011



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

As I appear to be the first dragger in work this year, I am starting a new thread.

Let the dragging begin!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good call - I'm getting ready to go back to work - but only until Friday as I'm off NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone's late today.  Slackers.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello! I actually started back at work yesterday, but from home, so it's not quite the same thing. Today as well as work I'm waiting for people to come and measure my oddly-shaped rooms with a view to getting new flooring. Also paperwork.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

morning


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Good call - I'm getting ready to go back to work - but only until Friday as I'm off NEXT WEEK!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


>


 
marty's really good at being a cunt


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2011)

Daughter started the new term on time but without her maths book, which the dog genuinely has eaten. Hopefully she'll do better this term than last term. 

(School terms and day times define my daily routine more than anything else).


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Morning.  Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Is it time to go home yet?


 
Sadly not.  I reckon today is probably the grumpiest day of the year, what with the long break and all.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Sadly not.  I reckon today is probably the grumpiest day of the year, what with the long break and all.


 
long break??! 

I've only had three days off!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> long break??!
> 
> I've only had three days off!


 
Me too, actually.  But I haven't been at work since Christmas Day.  My New Year present was a shift starting at 0630 this morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Flagging already.  Rubbish night's sleep due to some weird alarm (didn't sound like a usual house/car one) going off somewhere down the street


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

gutted


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> marty's really good at being a cunt


 
years of practice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> years of practice


 
procunt


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 4, 2011)

Been here since 9 and am bored shitless already.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is not complete without Badgers, Biddly, Stells and the Soj.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Where are they?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

dunno


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

QOG is quiet today too


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe they have too much *gasp* work on?

Actually, isn't Qoggy away somewhere?


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2011)

I was in at 08.15 this morning.
God, what a shock to the system. I was still in bed at 07.15 and on my bike at 07.30. Still dozing on my bike on the way to w*rk.

I WANNA BE A HOUSEWIFE!

(I'm not complaining though, tbf, I do only w*rk 3 days a week )


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

Work is *really* bloody dragging today.  No sodding news at all.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking hell it's freezing in here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Maybe they have too much *gasp* work on?


They need to get their priorities sorted


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

han said:


> I was in at 08.15 this morning.


 
That's when I left, it was still dark


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

Lunchtime at last.  I am off to Westfield to spend some extra VAT to keep the economy going.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

an early lunch for me too. might go for a wander down the market and charity shops.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to hold out a bit longer so I don't end up with a long afternoon


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T - when you say 'drag', do you mean 'time dragging' or work just being a drag?

My job is usually pretty hectic, so time doesn't drag at all but it can be a drag being here (sometimes, due to lots of difficult techie probs to sort out at once). I really like all my colleagues though, so the good outweighs the bad, completely.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 4, 2011)

I am back, full of beans, sparky and ready for a mental year ahead.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

journey to the market was cold, but a success


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

busy here today - not everyone has come back, one colleague is supposed to be in but hasn't turned up


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

han said:


> Ms T - when you say 'drag', do you mean 'time dragging' or work just being a drag?
> 
> My job is usually pretty hectic, so time doesn't drag at all but it can be a drag being here (sometimes, due to lots of difficult techie probs to sort out at once). I really like all my colleagues though, so the good outweighs the bad, completely.


 
Both really.  There's not much happening, news-wise, so it's a bit boring here today.  And I am also doing my least favourite shift.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Both really.  There's not much happening, news-wise, so it's a bit boring here today.  And I am also doing my least favourite shift.


 
what about that VAT heh?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what about that VAT heh?


 
We've known it was going to happen for six months.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> We've known it was going to happen for six months.


 
well...yes 

still seems to take people by surprise - all that buying TVs and filling up their cars shenanigans


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Late lunch


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hai guys. Nice thread T 

I still haven't got a job so don't really belong here tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought you had a temp gig?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope.


 
Bugger.  New Year and all that though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah. Hope so.

I had two interviews over Xmas hmm and didn't get either of them. One went really well too. OH WELL FUCKIT


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you get feedback?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Did you get feedback?


 
No, I fucking didn't! Agy said they were chasing some from the good interview. Don't want it from the bad one - I know I fucked it up


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

very draggy day - still 40 mins to go - I need a holiday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> very draggy day - still 40 mins to go - I need a holiday


 
If only you had one booked for next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2011)

I fucked p badly today - got up at 2.30pm  So I feel all peculiar now and will have to force self to go to bed at 10pm tonight 

What a wasted life


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

21 minutes left


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 4, 2011)

I will give all those on this thread the pleasure that this awaits me tomorrow. Mind you I'm so glad I wasn't at work today.
I've had a lovely relaxing day making and eating some food after the last three days of partying.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If only you had one booked for next week


 
oh yeah, I had temporarily forgotten about that


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 21 minutes left


 
getting the special train ?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> getting the special train ?


 
as always


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2011)

Right, I'm off!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

I spent a lot of yesterday convinced it was Monday, now I find we are at Wednesday already!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning.  Cuntboss is off sick (aka working from home) today


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

Everyone's in today and I'm feeling anti-social so may wander off and do some bundles in a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2011)

Bundles 

Up 'early' to sign-on


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

locked and unlocked the flat door and street door 3 times this morning - kept forgetting stuff - like my travel card and my phone


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

At least you didn't get stuck


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least you didn't get stuck


 
that was a silver lining


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

early lunch?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> locked and unlocked the flat door and street door 3 times this morning - kept forgetting stuff - like my travel card and my phone


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> early lunch?


 
rude not to

I'm going for my usual lunch at 12 - sausage and egg sarnie today I think


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What a wasted life


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

I've no idea what to eat but I may venture into Waitrose and see if I can afford anything


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

had my fill of moaning tenants already - only been back 2 days


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning all.  A bit busier today.  Don't have my lunch break until 2.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 5, 2011)

Bollox. First day back. 9hrs 40mins left. Uggh!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

off to lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> early lunch?


 
Definitely!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

greggs


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

the sausage and egg sarnie cafe was CLOSED - lazy fuckers are still on holiday 

had to go to the cafe I rank 4th in my regulars


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

I found something I could afford in Waitrose


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the sausage and egg sarnie cafe was CLOSED - lazy fuckers are still on holiday


 
Selfish bastards!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

Bit knackered, could do with some of those fake eye glasses so I could have a nap.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit knackered, could do with some of those fake eye glasses so I could have a nap.


 
do you normally wear glasses?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Selfish bastards!


 
hanging is too good for them etc etc


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2011)

Arfternoon draggerz!  Happy blue beer etc.  

Isn't work shit?

Have to keep reminding myself that it is actually called 'earning a LIVING' and that I have to do it or die from hunger.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

afternoon soj


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the sausage and egg sarnie cafe was CLOSED - lazy fuckers are still on holiday
> 
> had to go to the cafe I rank 4th in my regulars


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> do you normally wear glasses?


 
No


----------



## scifisam (Jan 5, 2011)

One episode down, some paperwork done, dogs taken for long walk while I attempted to eat my lunch in the windy park. Finally I can go to the museum.

Thankfully this show - 'Testees' - isn't bad to watch. The last two days I was working on 'To Catch a Predator,' which is incredibly depressing.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> afternoon soj


 
ow do carnage 

make us a cuppa will you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Have to keep reminding myself that it is actually called 'earning a LIVING' and that I have to do it or die from hunger.


 
Tbh I'm not sure it's worth it sometimes


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No



Might be a bit sus then 



sojourner said:


> ow do carnage
> 
> make us a cuppa will you?


 


We finally have Yorkshire Tea in the office


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Might be a bit sus then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like Yorkshire tea - but to have it in the office, I will have to buy it - bosses have stopped the tea/coffee/hot chocolate gravy train


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like Yorkshire tea - but to have it in the office, I will have to buy it - bosses have stopped the tea/coffee/hot chocolate gravy train


 
I spent two years lobbying for it, so being a pain in the arse to people _does _have its benefits


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like Yorkshire tea - but to have it in the office, I will have to buy it - bosses have stopped the tea/coffee/hot chocolate gravy train


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I spent two years lobbying for it, so being a pain in the arse to people _does _have its benefits


 
I can imagine EVERY team meeting having that request on the agenda


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can imagine EVERY team meeting having that request on the agenda


 
yes. you can only imagine it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2011)

Yorkshire Tea - foul stuff.  I like my tea weak and milky and it is impossible with yorkshire tea.  Show the bag the water and it's instantly browny orange


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yorkshire Tea - foul stuff.  I like my tea weak and milky and it is impossible with yorkshire tea.  Show the bag the water and it's instantly browny orange


 
weak tea - yuk!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. you can only imagine it.


 
I have a very active imagination


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yorkshire Tea - foul stuff.  I like my tea weak and milky and it is impossible with yorkshire tea.  Show the bag the water and it's instantly browny orange


 


Best.Tea.Ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Best.Tea.Ever


 
yeh. for people who like licking whippets.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. for people who like licking whippets.


 
nowt wrong with a whippet licking


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

Trying to use up the last of my holidays and have 3 spare days left.  When is the royal wedding week?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Trying to use up the last of my holidays and have 3 spare days left.  When is the royal wedding week?


 
google is your friend


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Trying to use up the last of my holidays and have 3 spare days left.  When is the royal wedding week?


 
they marry on friday 29th of April


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

Shame, need to use them by the end of March.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Shame, need to use them by the end of March.


 
if you ask nicely maybe they can move the date of the wedding forward a month


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

Have eaten my lunch - leftover prawn pilau - and am gearing up for a trip to Westfield to look at the sales.  This will be the highlight of my work day.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> if you ask nicely maybe they can move the date of the wedding forward a month


 
Everyone here is checking to see if they're working the day of the wedding and then planning to take it off.  Unfortunately, we will not all be successful.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> if you ask nicely maybe they can move the date of the wedding forward a month


 
Worth asking


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Worth asking


 
They said no


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2011)

My arse has gone numb.  I haven't moved out of this chair for about 2 hours.

Is bajjy not about today?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They said no


 
gutted


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

might go in 10 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is bajjy not about today?


 
haven't seen him for weeks


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might go in 10 minutes


 
special train?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> special train?


 
special bus


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2011)

right I'm off


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 5, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 21 minutes left


----------



## machine cat (Jan 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> special bus


 



10 minutes before my special train


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you all gone!!? No dragging for me for the last few days I have been up in Yorkshire - licking whippets  - back now and attempting to stuff myself with as much chocolate and lard I can cram into my stomach before the food embargo...healthy eating shit ...starts again!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm here for at least another two hours, unfortunately.  I have started the healthy eating already.  It's shit.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 5, 2011)

3hrs 10 min left. Arggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

morning all -


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

morning


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2011)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm hungover but can't remember drinking that much last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

bundle dude is about to work his magic


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

we love bundle dude !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

Boring day is boring.

Where is that Badgers?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe his New Year's Resolution is no dragging.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Boring day is boring.
> 
> *Where is that Badgers?*



this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

Morning all - well into the drag again!

Walked in this morning but my not very waterproof shoes mean that they and my tights are currently on the radiator drying out and I am in bare feet


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

bundle dude needs a break from bundling


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> bundle dude needs a break from bundling


 
tea break - with Yorkshire tea!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^





Ms T said:


> Maybe his New Year's Resolution is no dragging.


Maybe he is stuck trying to post on the old thread?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he is stuck trying to post on the old thread?


 
the mods closed that one down - very quickly !


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tea break - with Yorkshire tea!


 
got to be done 

and yeah, where the fuck is badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> got to be done
> 
> and yeah, where the fuck is badgers?


 
AWOL!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I have vertigo


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I have vertigo



bummer - I'm good with heights - although I did feel a bit wobbly at the top of the Eifel Tower


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

I feel like i'm at sea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I have vertigo


 
Oooh nasty - is that what is causing the dizziness? Have you seen the doc yet?

My feet are cold but my tights and shoes are not yet dry 

We have Sainsbury's Red Label tea here but I did have Rington's Tea when I was up in Yorkshire. Extra strong, extra nice!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh nasty - is that what is causing the dizziness? Have you seen the doc yet?
> 
> My feet are cold but my tights and shoes are not yet dry
> 
> We have Sainsbury's Red Label tea here but I did have Rington's Tea when I was up in Yorkshire. Extra strong, extra nice!


 
I think it's the cause of it. Can't get an appointment until next week though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

"spicy" flavoured ramen for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

mushroom omlet in a bap for lunch, and a strong tea 

I overheard a bloke asking for 'milky tea'

I have marked him down as a wrong un .


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

milky tea? what's the world coming to eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mushroom omlet in a bap for lunch, and a strong tea
> 
> I overheard a bloke asking for 'milky tea'
> 
> I have marked him down as a *wrong un* .



Definitely! Milky tea is simply unacceptable. Plus it smacks of being rather.... continental, people will beasking for "no milk just lemon" next *shakes head sadly*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Definitely! Milky tea is simply unacceptable. Plus it smacks of being rather.... continental, people will beasking for "no milk just lemon" next *shakes head sadly*


 
broken Britain


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

this country's going to the dogs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> this country's going to the dogs


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm hungover but can't remember drinking that much last night


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it is time for a cup of ... strong...tea!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> this country's going to the dogs


 
That reminded me about this thread.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I feel like i'm at sea


 
I've had something like that a few times recently - listing to one side like a sailor who hasn't got his land-legs back yet. It's a really weird sensation! I think mine's to do with blocked ears. 

The sound on my computer's been going on and off all day. I've had to do some of it by lipreading.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Definitely! Milky tea is simply unacceptable.


 
Tea at my other half's parents is usually like this.  Her dad doesn't drink it and her mum likes it dead weak, so I usually end up with a cup of milky water


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

I once witnessed South Park Dad make tea and had to leave the room I was so appalled.

He put milk in with the teabag and *before *the water!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I've had something like that a few times recently - listing to one side like a sailor who hasn't got his land-legs back yet. It's a really weird sensation! I think mine's to do with blocked ears.
> 
> The sound on my computer's been going on and off all day. I've had to do some of it by lipreading.


 
people think I'm drunk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Where is that Badgers?


 


Ms T said:


> Maybe his New Year's Resolution is no dragging.


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 


neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he is stuck trying to post on the old thread?


 


marty21 said:


> AWOL!



Hi all (hi new thread) and happy new year draggers  

Sorry to have been so slack and stuff. I am about but sadly going to be letting the side down for a while yet. 

My iPhone is totally dead and *IF* the insurance agree to replace it is going to be about 4-6 weeks I am told. Feels like I have had my hand cut off or something, did not realise quite how much I used it. No option for a replacement smart phone for at least 3 weeks, probably more 

Also work has just given me 10 weeks to do about 18 weeks work so I am really going to have to work until the end of March. So it seems I will not be about much for a while  

The good news is that I got this Fish Face book by David Doubilet


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hi all (hi new thread) and happy new year draggers
> 
> Sorry to have been so slack and stuff. I am about but sadly going to be letting the side down for a while yet.
> 
> ...


 
gutted  but that fish book looks ace


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> gutted  but that fish book looks ace


 
Yeah, it is a bit shit! 

The book is cheering though. 
Might have to send to you for a read once I have pursued it properly.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, it is a bit shit!
> 
> The book is cheering though.
> Might have to send to you for a read once I have pursued it properly.


 
aces!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My iPhone is totally dead and *IF* the insurance agree to replace it is going to be about 4-6 weeks I am told. Feels like I have had my hand cut off or something, did not realise quite how much I used it. No option for a replacement smart phone for at least 3 weeks, probably more
> 
> Also work has just given me 10 weeks to do about 18 weeks work so I am really going to have to work until the end of March. So it seems I will not be about much for a while


Good start to the new year


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers, that's shit.  Sort it aaaaaht.

In other news, I like milky tea.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I once witnessed South Park Dad make tea and had to leave the room I was so appalled.
> 
> He put milk in with the teabag and *before *the water!


 
he is a disgusting individual


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hi all (hi new thread) and happy new year draggers
> 
> Sorry to have been so slack and stuff. I am about but sadly going to be letting the side down for a while yet.
> 
> ...



Happy New Year Sir!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Badgers, that's shit.  Sort it aaaaaht.
> 
> In other news, I like milky tea.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hi all (hi new thread) and happy new year draggers
> 
> Sorry to have been so slack and stuff. I am about but sadly going to be letting the side down for a while yet.
> 
> ...


 
 but also good to hear from you


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> In other news, I like milky tea.


 
wrong un!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

Closer..


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

21 minutes to go...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

27 minutes to go and I have to lock up - they've all fucked off -  I hate locking up, setting the alarms,etc - takes ages


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully the other three (no Boss Man today) will head off around 17:00 so I can too. 
Worst case will be 17:30 departure which means sofa by 18:30. 

Freeday tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

i feel nuff sick


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i feel nuff sick


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2011)

15 minutes now


----------



## machine cat (Jan 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Fish Doctor knows best


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2011)

right, I'm setting the alarm, locking up, and fucking off 

laters


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2011)

cheesus, only seems a few days ago that I came back from the Christmas break, and now I'm off on holiday again?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Haven't even put in a full week yet 

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Been hateful getting up this week hasn't it? 
Only a four day week but REALLY looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

morning all, 2 day week here and wah today so only just got up after watching us pummel the aussies last night


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> after watching us pummel the aussies last night


 
Marvellous isn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marvellous isn't it?


very very enjoyable indeed.

its biblical rain storms here now, glad i didn't have to cycle to work this morn.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> its biblical rain storms here now



Rained for the commute then went mad for a while in SW18. 
I thought we were supposed to get snow, I wanted snow today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

only snowed as far as luton apparently, we just get the wet stuff.

still, at least it's freeday friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought we were supposed to get snow, I wanted snow today


 
Snow due up here later, it was -5 this morning


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
fish tattooing......

they're up in arms about it on my fishkeeping forum.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2011)

I've done a full working week already this week.  Off now until Monday and got up after 10, which is v. unusual for moi.

The weather is vile.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Haven't even put in a full week yet
> 
> Morning!


 
I know!!

Busy morning though - only the afternoon to go then I am Holiday King


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning all - been to the dentists then sat on the train opposite a man eating a sausage roll very loudly. I could do without being her really as I am tired, bored a little cold and frankly would prefer to be on the sofa watching "Bargain Hunt" with a cat on my head!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Lunchtime soon (well 1pm) and then into the Freeday afternoon drag.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - been to the dentists then sat on the train opposite a man eating a sausage roll very loudly. I could do without being her really as I am tired, bored a little cold and frankly would prefer to be on the sofa watching "Bargain Hunt" with a cat on my head!


 
is there any other way to watch Bargain Hunt?  is that Orange fellah still on it ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Weekend plans peeps? 

It seems ours will be a mix of lazing around and starting an early spring clean.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

watching the arse whip the leeds, then sit around and smoke i suppose. off the booze for a bit


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weekend plans peeps?
> 
> It seems ours will be a mix of lazing around and starting an early spring clean.


 
driving to Suffolk Hoo 
doing stuff around there 
and then not coming back until Sunday week 


yes I know I am a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is there any other way to watch Bargain Hunt?  is that Orange fellah still on it ?



Nah it's a cunt with a bowtie now!



Badgers said:


> Weekend plans peeps?
> 
> It seems ours will be a mix of lazing around and starting an early spring clean.



Similar with us - want to tidy the house up a bit now all the Christmas decorations have come down. I need to 'spring clean' my i-pod too as I think I only really listen to about 1/3 of the stuff on there so it's time to discard some stuff and add others.

Otherwise knitting and craft stuff and watching TV.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Similar with us - want to tidy the house up a bit now all the Christmas decorations have come down.



Our decorations are not down yet 

Epiphany was January 6th so they _SHOULD_ have come down today shouldn't they?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Just been out to try and get a quote for repairs to my car after last year's altercation with the lorry.  Turns out the rumours of the place being full of unhelpful cunts was correct


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weekend plans peeps?
> 
> It seems ours will be a mix of lazing around and starting an early spring clean.


 
Eyyyyy there he is!! 

Eh up everyone! Friday at fucking LAST.  Feel like I've been back a month


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Eh up everyone! Friday at fucking LAST.  Feel like I've been back a month


Aye, roll on half 4!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, roll on *half 4*!


 
 

cunt


roll on fucking 5 o cunting clock


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2011)

Im trying to decide whether to either go and meet a guy i met on a training course over xams....... he happens to live in the same town as me and is going out with his mates for drinks tonight....

Or do i go to a mates (and my wonky dealers) birthday in the next town over...... 

hard decision is hard


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunt
> 
> 
> roll on fucking 5 o cunting clock


Early finish on Fridays


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im trying to decide whether to either go and meet a guy i met on a training course over xams....... he happens to live in the same town as me and is going out with his mates for drinks tonight....
> 
> Or do i go to a mates (and my wonky dealers) birthday in the next town over......
> 
> hard decision is hard



Go home and read a book?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im trying to decide whether to either go and meet a guy i met on a training course over xams....... he happens to live in the same town as me and is going out with his mates for drinks tonight....
> 
> Or do i go to a mates (and my wonky dealers) birthday in the next town over......
> 
> hard decision is hard


 
Can you have a quick drink with the bloke first and then head over to see your mate?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can you have a quick drink with the bloke first, *tell him you have a bleeding anus and have to go home,*  then head over to see your mate?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Lunch stroll was not that amazing. 
Got some books from the charity shop. 
Went to the pet shop though and looked at the fish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Snowing here now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Snowing here now


 
Still wet and cloudy in that South West London.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im trying to decide whether to either go and meet a guy i met on a training course over xams....... he happens to live in the same town as me and is going out with his mates for drinks tonight....
> 
> Or do i go to a mates (and my wonky dealers) birthday in the next town over......
> 
> hard decision is hard


haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss Man & Radio Woman are leaving early today which bodes well for the rest of us.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2011)

I have dealt with all of the big issues of the day and have sent most of the staff home early.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

1 out of 5 has now left the building....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2011)

7 of 9 has left the building


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

right, have a bath or cook a stew?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, have a bath or cook a stew?


 
Put the stew on to cook then, while it is cooking, have your bath. Sorted!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Put the stew on to cook then, while it is cooking, have your bath. Sorted!


good thinking, you're not just a pretty face


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2011)

The afternoon excitement here was a trip to Lidl.  We are now restocked.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Put the stew on to cook then, while it is cooking, have your bath. Sorted!


 
Or, just run a really fucking hot bath, and get in with the food - bathe, cook and eat all at the same time, and cuts down on dishwashing


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The afternoon excitement here was a trip to Lidl.  We are now restocked.


 
I quite like that Lidl (if it is the one I am thinking off) for some stuff


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I quite like that Lidl (if it is the one I am thinking off) for some stuff


 
The random stuff aisles (my favourite) were a bit boring today.  Although they did have Walkers Baked Crisps, which was good.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Best thing ever by the way: 







2-slice black toaster and egg maker, 1200w 
Steamer tray for hard boiling eggs, poaching tray for poaching eggs


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The random stuff aisles (my favourite) were a bit boring today.  Although they did have Walkers Baked Crisps, which was good.


 
Good for olives, cold meats and such fancies...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Or, just run a really fucking hot bath, and get in with the food - bathe, cook and eat all at the same time, and cuts down on dishwashing


 cannibal style like in the cartoons.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

You would ruin your towels


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

i could drip dry, no pants, a lá monsieur vingt-un-stylee


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Best thing ever by the way:
> 
> 2-slice black toaster and egg maker, 1200w
> Steamer tray for hard boiling eggs, poaching tray for poaching eggs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i could drip dry, no pants, a lá monsieur vingt-un-stylee


 
Pics of gtfo 

Right I am outta here, is it still fucking raining? Aw man I am fed up with wet feet!

Laters y'all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i could drip dry, no pants, a lá monsieur vingt-un-stylee


 
eau de cassoulet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Will be edging towards the door soon


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Radio Woman is _STILL HERE_ and nobody is packing up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics of gtfo
> 
> Right I am outta here, is it still fucking raining? Aw man I am fed up with wet feet!
> 
> Laters y'all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is _STILL HERE_ and nobody is packing up


 
Gone ^ 

Down to 3 out of 5 now


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2011)

3.5 minutes and counting...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2011)

Just me and corporate man left now. 
5pm is past and nothing happening at all. 
I need to escape this madness now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics of gtfo


And now here's a picture of the stew itself


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> And now here's a picture of the stew itself


 
nice!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


 
Fantastic!! Especially the can of grolsch!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> And now here's a picture of the stew itself


 
Hungry now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning!

Cuntboss was late this morning so I nicked her parking space.  Petty, I know


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Today so far has been a resounding 1/10 and have a pointless but likely to be angry meeting at 09:30.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 10, 2011)

Same as that for me Badgers. My meeting is the 'team' meeting. What a shit time of week/day to have a team meeting. Ahh fuck, i've had enough already *optimism of the weekend evaporates*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> a pointless but likely to be *angry *meeting at 09:30.


 
Have those pigs been stealing your eggs again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2011)

what a beautiful morning 

it's all set up to be a most relaxing day at work


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Same as that for me Badgers. My meeting is the 'team' meeting. What a shit time of week/day to have a team meeting. Ahh fuck, i've had enough already *optimism of the weekend evaporates*



There better not be grief or there will be words! 



neonwilderness said:


> Have those pigs been stealing your eggs again?



Not since my iPhone died 



Pickman's model said:


> what a beautiful morning
> 
> it's all set up to be a most relaxing day at work


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a beautiful morning
> 
> it's all set up to be a most relaxing day at work


 
Lovely sunrise.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

In meeting now
Hateful shit
Kill me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kill me


 
This ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Good meeting?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Kill me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning all - walked in to work listening to a mix of Iron Maiden and Boney M


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Meeting was bearable. 
Hate the day loads still but nearly 11:00 now so 25% of the working day (excluding lunch hour) is completed. 
The other minor irritation is that I have run out of cigarettes and the shop is at least 2 minutes walk from here.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Dull morning.  Mortgage guy coming round tonight so been looking at interest rates and other exciting stuff.  Should probably do some w*rk now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Just went to the shop and purchased 20 Marlboro Lights 
The cunt behind the counter asked if I wanted a bag 
I nearly killed him


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

I need someone to really piss me off today. 
There is pent up aggression that simply killing a bag happy shoptard will not fix.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2011)

Cruising nicely towards lunchtime.  Have been pondering possible holiday destinations inbetween checking annoying colleague's work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need someone to really piss me off today.
> There is pent up aggression that simply killing a bag happy shoptard will not fix.


 
haha


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 10, 2011)

aarrghhhhhh 

christ it's only monday. I'm not sure this threads helping...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
You might be the winner  

Actually no, scratch that!! I have to go to the post office at lunch so murder can happen there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Cruising nicely towards lunchtime.  *Have been pondering possible holiday destinations* inbetween checking annoying colleague's work.



I have been doing the same here - current thoughts are a few days in Amman, a couple of days for heavy rock plus vodka in Krakow and a dirty weekend in Blackpool


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Boss Man is going home already.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is going home already.


 
Is that allowed 

The newbie is on his second packet of crips of the day.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is going home already.


 
Early finish on the cards?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Just been to Greggs to buy several pasties and a sandwich.  I think the woman serving thought they were all for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to Greggs to buy several pasties and a sandwich.  I think the woman serving thought they were all for me


 
Yeah, like they're not, pastry head!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2011)

Howdy all

Err, why wouldn't they all be for you neon?

Morning has been chocker - been really fucking busy for ages now (and right before xmas too) - totally fucks with the usual sales pattern for me.  Still, not complaining - much.

Just scoffed a fuckoff big plate of leftover takeaway curry.  mmmmmmmm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah, like they're not, pastry head!





sojourner said:


> Err, why wouldn't they all be for you neon?


 
I think soup, 3 pasties, crisps and a banana might be a bit much


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> aarrghhhhhh
> 
> christ it's only monday. I'm not sure this threads helping...


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think soup, 3 pasties, crisps and a banana might be a bit much


 
Yeah, you're right. You don't need the banana.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Early finish on the cards?


 
We seem to piss off early most Monday's which is no bad thing. 
Won't be silly early, possibly about 16:45 or summat.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2011)

well, enjoying the new job so far, now got my own desk and phone, 2 screens on my pc!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 screens on my pc!


 
I want this more than many things ^


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think soup, 3 pasties, crisps and a banana might be a bit much


 
Lightweight

Northerners would eat all of that on a BUTTY


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah, you're right. You don't need the banana.


 
Already eaten


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, enjoying the new job so far, now got my own desk and phone, 2 screens on my pc!


 
Nice one paulie 

What about the people? Wankers or good guys?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, enjoying the new job so far, now got my own desk and phone, 2 screens on my pc!


 
 Hope it is all going well


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lightweight
> 
> Northerners would eat all of that on a BUTTY


 
I am slipping since the demise of the local greasy spoon, you used to get about a kilo of food for about £3


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 screens on my pc!


 


I have been after this for a while, but it doesn't look likely


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Lunch break over. 
Post office was irritating. 
Charity shop yielding nothing. 
Not the best hour of my life but a break nonetheless.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

The drag is fuckingfullon here now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Board(bored) meeting on now, so the office is quiet.  Watching videos of people setting themselves on fire while trying to light bonfires


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 10, 2011)

Had a couple of ales for lunch now at a fucking loose fucking end


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Watching videos of people setting themselves on fire while trying to light bonfires


 
This is a useful way to spend the afternoon. 
I am writing emails and thinking about little of nothing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Trying to find a particular clip (bloke with barrel full of petrol), but not having much luck


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Had a couple of ales for lunch now at a fucking loose fucking end


 
Good ales?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good ales?


 
Organic ales at Jerusalem Tavern 

Just two. Just enough to get started


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Jerusalem Tavern is an okay boozer  
2 ales is annoying though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 10, 2011)

Youre telling me  stood at farringdon going through available contacts


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like to sack work off now and hit the nearest pub. Well a small part of me would but most of me wants to hit the sofa and relax.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 10, 2011)

badgers said:


> i would like to sack work off now and hit the nearest pub. Well a small part of me would but most of me wants to hit the sofa and relax.


 
do it!!12345!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> do it!!12345!


 
Sadly I have to stay chained to my desk wasting my short life. 
Might treat myself to a cigarette and stare blankly at the sky or the floor.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Might treat myself to a cigarette and stare blankly at the sky or the floor.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
It was a feast of a smoke break. 
To further cheer my mood it looks like it is about to piss down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh dear god the newbie has just taken his jumper off, lifting up his t-shirt in the process, thus exposing his stomach and moobs  It was....unpleasant


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god the newbie has just taken his jumper off, lifting up his t-shirt in the process, thus exposing his stomach and moobs  It was....unpleasant


 
Scandal!!! 

Could you report him to the authorities?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Tube strike threat on royal wedding day

The Daily Wail will love this one!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Scandal!!!
> 
> Could you report him to the authorities?



I'm tempted!



Badgers said:


> Tube strike threat on royal wedding day
> 
> The Daily Wail will love this one!



Lol!! OMG people will have to walk or get the bus to see the top of a carriage which might have the future Queen Kate, gawd bless, she'll be queen of our hearts and mind soon enough, in!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol!! OMG people will have to walk or get the bus to see the top of a carriage which might have the future Queen Kate, gawd bless, she'll be queen of our hearts and mind soon enough, in!


 
Carnage will be furious


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Carnage will be furious


 
That is true - he will need to be placated with fish, lots of fish. 

Where is he btw


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where is he btw


 
Hanging around some aquarium I would wager!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone should probably start a thread about it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone should probably start a thread about it


 
I often wonder if he is a fan of Marillion?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nice one paulie
> 
> What about the people? Wankers or good guys?


good guys and gals on the whole by the look


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good guys and gals on the whole by the look


 
Have you created 'code names' for them yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you created 'code names' for them yet?


bit too early yet i think. can't even remember their proper names yet.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bit too early yet i think. can't even remember their proper names yet.....


 
They have a name for you, of this you can be sure!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

10 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Nearly 5pm people, nearly there now surely!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2011)

laters (from my 2nd screen )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> laters (from my 2nd screen )


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

and I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2011)

Gone here too!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been gone since Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where is he btw


 
He might be preparing for The Big Fish Fight


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Drag started early today. Was actually at my desk with email open by 07:15 which is the first time in a long while. The plan is to try and sneak away earlier as a result but will have to see how the day goes.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

morning draggers 

how is everyone?

my dizzy spells took a turn for the worse last week so i sacked friday off and went to the doctors instead. feeling a bit better but trying to avoid a computer screen as much as possible so i volunteered to attend a hearing in harrogate cool yesterday and today.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning drcarnfish  

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning drcarnfish
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.


 
cheers 

and yes, I am looking forward to the big fish fight


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning.  We may have another tea scandal here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> and yes, I am looking forward to the big fish fight



Siamese Fighting Fish would do the trick


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

I had one of those when I had a tank, it used to get bullied by the tetras


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Siamese Fighting Fish would do the trick


 
I used to have one of those 

Awesome little fish they are.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

right, off to harrogate again 

laters draggers!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had one of those when I had a tank, it used to get bullied by the tetras





drcarnage said:


> I used to have one of those
> 
> Awesome little fish they are.


 
The problem I found was that the other fish enjoyed eating their fins too much.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The problem I found was that the other fish enjoyed eating their fins too much.


 
Yep.  Mine was a bit on the sedate side too, think it had been reading the little book of calm


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep.  Mine was a bit on the sedate side too, think it had been reading the little book of calm


 
Or you were feeding it weed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I may have accidentally put some lavender oil in the filter


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Another drag day is the feeling. Thought starting nearly two hours early would give me a chance to sneak away early but some other f*cker has already blagged it so have to stay the distance.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

You could always pull the old bleeding anus line at 2ish?

Bored already and another 7 hours to go.  Is 9.55 too early for lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> right, off to harrogate again
> 
> laters draggers!


 
Glad you are feeling a bit better - will you get a chance to call into Betty's in Harrogate for a toasted teacake or something!?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning draggers!  9.30 start today which meant travelling at rush hour.  

Feeling inexplicably knackered.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

Post is not here yet, phones are quiet, newbie has only had one packet of crisps, things are definitely dragging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't believe you had to witness his crisp-ruined torso  

The greyness of the weather today matches my mood exactly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

FFS, I am getting roped into faxgate now.  Apparently having a computing degree means I have to be involved in anything even slightly IT related


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *I can't believe you had to witness his crisp-ruined torso*
> 
> The greyness of the weather today matches my mood exactly


 
It was .....unpleasant. I think that is why I am not feeling well today and am having to use my stick, I am having a moob attack!

Plus just before I was leaving I passed him leaning over the filing cabinet and got an eyeful of arse cleavage. It's just not right!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

You should claim post-traumatic stress and go home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Right, I'm off to Aldi for supplies (via Staples to price printers )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

af'noon, sweet potato and squash curry for me dinner, yum yum yum. 3 induction meetings today, yawns.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

About 09:45 our internet connection failed. 
Decided that I would cover the lunches and then leave at 13:00 if it was not back up. 
At 12:52 the fucking bastarding cunting shitty internet came back up and my plans are thwarted


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> At 12:52 the fucking bastarding cunting shitty internet came back up and my plans are thwarted


 


neonwilderness said:


> You could always pull the old bleeding anus line at 2ish?


.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

There has been a bleeding anus epidemic round these drag parts of late


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

It must be contagious


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It must be contagious


 
You would not have it was an airborne contagion would you? How *ELSE* can it be spreading though?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

no bleeding anus round here squire (for a change)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Hopefully I'm safe in the frozen north, unless it's coming through the ether


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You would not have it was an airborne contagion would you? How *ELSE* can it be spreading though?


 
Doing the bump?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Too vigorously?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Radio Woman has been invited to a fancy dress '80s theme' party. 
She asked me what she would be wearing
I asked her why she was going


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

She is now playing Whitney Houston


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

I have just spoke to a man with such a posh accent he sounded like he was swallowing his own head!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Slow, drag, sloth, mither, moan, meh... 

The distraction of lunch is a distant memory now and the afternoon is a long winding road covered in dog dirt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Office has been dead all day and as soon as I'm left on my own we get four phone calls one after the other


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

Boss has gone to lunch but "*sigh* maybe only for half an hour as it is a bit late"...er, yeah but it is your fucking choice to go now! Annoying woman


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Office has been dead all day and as soon as I'm left on my own we get four phone calls one after the other


 
Where the people who called nice?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just spoke to a man with such a posh accent he sounded like he was swallowing his own head!


 
When I worked in a theatre (Gardner Arts Centre) I had one of them and got uncontrollable giggles. Like, those _special_ giggles you get. Poor man.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to talk posh and that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I used to talk posh and that


 
Have you ever tried to swallow your own head


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you ever tried to swallow your own head


 
In moments of over indulgence I may have done


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where the people who called nice?


 
Well they weren't cunts, which is always a bonus.  Two of the calls were for me anyway.

Just wasted 45 minutes installing the new printer.  Apparently I love that kind of thing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I had one of them and got uncontrollable giggles.


I once has that happen when I was on the train on a work trip, some guy saying "say hello to daddy" to what I assume was his young child on the phone.  Me and the guy I was with were in hysterics and the bloke on the next table was sneering at us all the way from Edinburgh to Newcastle


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Closer people, in fact it might be nearly my time now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2011)

Nearly time now


----------



## machine cat (Jan 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better - will you get a chance to call into Betty's in Harrogate for a toasted teacake or something!?


 
I went to Betty's but there was a queue for the tea room and the cake shop was asking silly prices. went to a greasy spoon around the corner and had ham, eggs, chips and a pot of tea for £3.50 instead


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Humpday pissing rain in London, but in 6 hours time the week will be half done and I welcome this news. Been a long and irritating one already my end and I want it to be Friday. Think today will have to be one of hard work, maybe that will make the time pass quicker or something? 

Coffee number 2 and cigarette number 2 to come and then time to face the outside world. 



drcarnage said:


> went to a greasy spoon around the corner and had ham, eggs, chips and a pot of tea for £3.50 instead



This sounds good though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Right, enough procrastination and time to get dressed.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

Morning.  Struggling to get going today, nearly the weekend though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

First in the office despite the slowest bus in London terminating early and kicking me off for a long walk. Catching up with emails, sipping coffee and avoiding picking up the phone to start the day.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Radio Woman has lost her calculator 
Things are taking a nasty turn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

Morning all - feeling as lot better than yesterday but am very sniffly 

Have already cleaned the bathroom and shower...no drag for me.. a bit of "Homes Under the hammer" and then charity shops for me! Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

The calculator has been found and calm has returned to the office. 

What is bothering me is the sandwiches in my top drawer. 
It is like they are calling to me and willing me to eat them. 
The old fashioned me thinks that 10:00 is too early though.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

morning all


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

just eat your butties badger. you won't regret it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

Just emailed a supplier asking for a password reminder for their technical info.  Expecting a call in about 5 minutes getting the third degree about what we want, who it's for and when we want it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just eat your butties badger. you won't regret it


 
Cheese and Marmite first then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has lost her calculator
> Things are taking a nasty turn


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Morning Pickman's


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2011)

Feeling a bit shit this morning.  Struggle to get out of bed and headachy and achy generally.  Drugs and coffee are helping.  And my week is more than two thirds over.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

Right - I need to get up and go out or I will just sit here uncder my slanket all day posting abuse at new posters


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> slanket


 
You love the sloth don't you?
 

Personally I salute you for it!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

right - i need to find a chicken curry recipe for tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> right - i need to find a chicken curry recipe for tonight


 
Masala?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Masala?


 
no, i need something not too spicy for the little un


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> no, i need something not too spicy for the little un


 
Can you get to Newcastle?
The Rupali, home of the Curry Hell? 



((((RIP Lord of Harpole))))


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can you get to Newcastle?
> The Rupali, home of the Curry Hell?
> 
> 
> ...




I can't view youtube at work


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I can't view youtube at work


 
Sorry  

Anyway, time for sandwich number two now


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

im off into town for a bit and will get stuff for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

I have to do the fecking post office again


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Just heard that DFS have a sale on!!! 
Why had nobody told me this until now?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to do the fecking post office again


 
Right, once more into the breach drag friends


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can you get to Newcastle?
> The Rupali, home of the Curry Hell?


 
Located in the Bigg Market, one of the classier areas of Newcastle


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that DFS have a sale on!!!
> Why had nobody told me this until now?


have you been living in a hole all christmas?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> have you been living in a *hole *all christmas?


 
A set?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Located in the Bigg Market, one of the classier areas of Newcastle


 


Bigg Market eh? I'll have to remember that next time I'm in Newcastle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

It's not far from the station


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to do the fecking post office again


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

Am back from town with a charity shop hall of two books and a grey cardie - all for £8.00.

I have had some hot noodle soup and a packet of quavers for lunch and now I may settle down in front of the PS3 

I would so some work.....but I don't have any


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You love the sloth don't you?
> 
> 
> Personally I salute you for it!!!


 
I had to wrestle it back from that cat when I got in, furry little fucker!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just counted up how many sheets of paper this next set of bundles is going to take. 1 bundle = 4257 x 9 = 38,313 sheets of paper.

This may be a job too big for bundle dude


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had to wrestle it back from that cat when I got in, furry little fucker!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about coming to London: http://www.visitlondon.com/events/detail/11811797


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm thinking about coming to London: http://www.visitlondon.com/events/detail/11811797


 
Will you be wearing a union jack 3 piece suit and bowler hat? I think you should


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2011)

Afternoon bollocks!

Gawd, am fucking STARVING.  Been working hard, AGAIN


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you be wearing a union jack 3 piece suit and bowler hat? I think you should


 
where can I get one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> where can I get one?


 
Reduced to £65.00

http://www.unionjackshop.co.uk/product/332.aspx?source=Google-Products


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

I would imagine this tea towel will be in everyone's kitchens very soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Reduced to £65.00
> 
> http://www.unionjackshop.co.uk/product/332.aspx?source=Google-Products


 
Presumably they couldn't find anyone mad enough to spent £120 on one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gawd, am fucking STARVING.  Been working hard, AGAIN


 
Should have just had some crisps instead


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Reduced to £65.00
> 
> http://www.unionjackshop.co.uk/product/332.aspx?source=Google-Products


 
bargin! 

On another royal note - did you know that Harrogate Magistrates' Court was opened on 19 March 1991 by the one and only Princess Diana? It brought a tear to my eye when I saw the plaque yesterday


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Should have just had some crisps instead


 
fuck you motherfucker 

am crashing here!  will have to wait til I get home and scoff the crisps there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> bargin!
> 
> On another royal note - did you know that Harrogate Magistrates' Court was opened on 19 March 1991 by the one and only Princess Diana? It brought a tear to my eye when I saw the plaque yesterday


 
Did you lay a small flower under it? But more impportantly did you go to Bettys teasooms!!?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you lay a small flower under it? But more impportantly did you go to Bettys teasooms!!?


 
I did, but it was far too expensive for the likes of me 

Went to a caf round the corner instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I did, but it was far too expensive for the likes of me
> 
> Went to a caf round the corner instead.



It is expensive, you're right  I generally persuade my Mum and Dad to pay if we go there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fuck you motherfucker
> 
> am crashing here!  will have to wait til I get home and scoff the crisps there


 
If it's any consolation some cunt is giving me a headache by doing loads of unnecessary shredding


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is expensive, you're right  I generally persuade my Mum and Dad to pay if we go there


 
I will have to eat there at some point. Fortunately Harrogate's not too far away and only £8 from Leeds so I may pop up with the family this summer


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

They must do good tea, whenever I've been past the one in York there's always been a queue down the street to get in.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

Where's the one in York?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They must do good tea, whenever I've been past the one in York there's always been a queue down the street to get in.


 
They do make very nice tea and cakes and also have built up a name for themselves which I think helps in terms of the tourist trade, however they do also charge a bit of a premium because of this.

http://issuu.com/bettysandtaylors/d...s_1919_150w.png&logoOffsetX=10&logoOffsetY=10


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Where's the one in York?


 
St. Helen;s Square

http://www.bettys.co.uk/bettys_york.aspx

Never been to that one or the Northallerton one. Ilkley or Harrogate were/are the closest ones to where I'm from


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

In the first square you get to going into the city centre from the museum gardens side.  Think there's a shop somewhere too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

@drcarnage

Went to the pet shop at lunch. 
There were Leopard Danio in with the goldfish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They do make very nice tea and cakes and also have built up a name for themselves which I think helps in terms of the tourist trade, however they do also charge a bit of a premium because of this.
> 
> http://issuu.com/bettysandtaylors/d...s_1919_150w.png&logoOffsetX=10&logoOffsetY=10


 
Doesn't look _too_ bad, don't think I could be bothered with the queuing though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In the first square you get to going into the city centre from the museum gardens side.  Think there's a shop somewhere too.


 
I think I know where you mean.



Badgers said:


> @drcarnage
> 
> Went to the pet shop at lunch.
> There were Leopard Danio in with the goldfish


 
 Will people never learn?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2011)

I is not missing the drag - rainy day in Suffolk, went to that Southwold - it was dead and rainy, still - I'm on my hols


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I is not missing the drag - rainy day in Suffolk, went to that Southwold - it was dead and rainy, still - I'm on my hols


 
I was wondering where you were, you rotter


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was wondering where you were, you rotter





We're staying in Sutton Hoo - near the burial grounds!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Will people never learn?



They redeemed themselves slightly by having a Black Ghost Knife Fish (Apteronotus albifrons to the layman) though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

SO tired today. Did not do a great deal last night but was late to sleep. Really need to have 8 hours ideally or the morning is a struggle, especially on a school day. Oh well it is Friday Eve and the week is nearer the beginning than the end now. Have a busy one again and hopefully that helps.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Morning

I've only been in 5 minutes and cuntboss is already getting on my nerves.  It's going to be a long day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Just scraped in by 9am. Then realised that in my haste to leave I had not put a shirt on, just a t-shirt. We are fairly informal here but this one says on the front 'Don't count on me, you will be disappointed' which is not ideal for the office really. Boss man is out this morning which helps, I think I will have to run into Primark or other such horror and get a cheap plain polo shirt for the afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Good work


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just scraped in by 9am. Then realised that in my haste to leave I had not put a shirt on, just a t-shirt. We are fairly informal here but this one says on the front 'Don't count on me, you will be disappointed' which is not ideal for the office really. Boss man is out this morning which helps, I think I will have to run into Primark or other such horror and get a cheap plain polo shirt for the afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

future self has just sent round an email titled "naughty joke"

I can't bring myself to read it as it's in green comic sans


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

1 hour down and all is not well. 
Nothing actually wrong just the world is irritating me today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

Morning people - it is warm in the office today. I have coffee, very, very curly hair and attitude!

The newbie is not in...he feels feverish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1 hour down and all is not well.
> Nothing actually wrong just the world is irritating me today.


 
I know the feeling, see post 434


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is not in...he feels feverish


 
Is that a good thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a good thing?


 
Well gim not being in makes little difference tbh but the thought of his slightly damp man boobs is most off putting


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you been giving them plenty of thought?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, half the morning done at least. 

Off to see Travellers at the cinema tonight though which is pretty cheering. No idea about the film but sounds okay and I like that cinema a lot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you been giving them plenty of thought?


 
Erm....*looks guiltily around*.....no!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to see Travellers at the cinema tonight though which is pretty cheering. No idea about the film but sounds okay and I like that cinema a lot.


Looks like it could be good, sounds a bit Eden Lake


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like it could be good, sounds a bit Eden Lake


 
Quite liked Eden Lake. 
Not a cheerful film mind.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, good film but not an easy watch


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

10 minutes to lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to try and hold out for a bit longer. Think cuntboss is off out soon, so need to maximise not having to look busy time


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 13, 2011)

o hai guys.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 13, 2011)

brb, going out to get some cigarettes because I have fucking had enough.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> o hai guys.


 
hai, you okay?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

this office, or rather, the people in it are doing my head in today


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well, half the morning done at least.
> 
> Off to see Travellers at the cinema tonight though which is pretty cheering. No idea about the film but sounds okay and I like that cinema a lot.


 
You totally miss-billed this film to me. I thougt it was a kinda mock doc about hippies 
Seems not.
Looks good though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> o hai guys.


 
hai


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> this office, or rather, the people in it are doing my head in today


 
There seems to be a common theme today


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

don't tell anyone, but in sainsbury's i pressed the button for carrots as i was paying for parsnips at the self checkout


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Thief 

Right, lunch time!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 13, 2011)

Watching Jeremy kyle, is well cheering me up.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Still working out my plan for running a Wire Retreat Week. This is for people that have not seen The Wire before, or those who simply have a lot of money/time and just love banging on about The Wire. 

The outline plan is to book a hotel which has a suitable conference/cinema room with projector and screen. Let's say for example rooms for the punters block booked for 6 nights and 5 days use of the conference (cinema) room with projector and screen with decent surround sound. 

Location of the hotel is TBC at the moment. As this will be a Wire _Retreat_ Week it feels like it should be out of the city's. However the punters will barely see the outside so perhaps it does not matter? Equally there may be scope to clone or franchise the Wire Retreat Week so we could be running these all over the UK and Ireland. 

Arrival is Sunday night for dinner, drinks and introductions. There might even be scope to invite guest dinner speakers but this may not be viable. 

Then The Wire schedule starts on Monday morning (after breakfast) on a strict schedule ending Friday night. 

08:00 breakfast then 09:30 start till 13:30 break for lunch (4 hours of The Wire) 
15:00 start till 19:30 break for dinner (4.5 hours of The Wire) 
21:00	start till 00:30 then finish (3.5 hours of The Wire) 

Then a goodbye breakfast on Saturday morning before being returning the punters to their nothing lives.

12 hours of The Wire per day (excluding meal breaks) over 5 days gives a total of 60 hours viewing for the punters. The total run time of The Wire is 3499 minutes (58.32 hours) so approx a 1.5 hour margin for any delays. This seems pretty tight but the mealtimes are quite generous so could always shorten them if more problems are encountered. I don't really want shorten the mealtimes if possible, as part of the Wire Retreat Week is discussing the series development and characters. The only thing that may also have to be factored in are cigarette and bathroom breaks, that may mean a rethink of timings. 

Where this is going to become difficult is how to cost the whole thing. I could see this being done once as a 'not-for-profit' thing but there would need to be some money for the organiser.

The hotel costs alone are going to be quite high. I plan to include all meals so 6 nights accommodation, 6 breakfasts, 5 lunches and 6 dinners will have to be charged. There will need to be drinks and possibly some snacks served during viewing periods too. Of course a bulk booking discount will be applied but will have to investigate this. I would hope to have around 20 punters per week but it would be hard to judge. 

Conference/cinema room would probably be chucked in free or at a very low cost if sufficient room/food/drink money was spent. However there may be AV equipment costs to set up screen, projector, player, sound, etc. It would need to be good and a back up would need to be available at all times in case of equipment failure. Also the conference/cinema room will need to have suitable furniture as the punters will be sitting down for long periods of time. 

One cost I have not even investigated is the 'public viewing' costs. I have a nasty suspicion that this is going to be expensive. Of course I would be able to speak to the HBO network but doubt a UK Wire Retreat Week is going to have much bartering power. 

Then there is marketing/promotional costs. The Wire Retreat Week will need a website and social media could go so far. However I really think that there would need to be a higher profile campaign. This is fairly easy to plan but not going to be easy. 





> You think I have time to ask a man why he giving me money? Or where he gets his money from? I'll take any motherfucker's money if he givin' it away!
> 
> *Clay Davis*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a lot of The Wire.  It's something I've still not got round to watching (along with Spartacus)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was wondering where you were, you CUNT



Corrected for you.  

I can talk - I'm not dragging today.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

i've never seen the wire


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i've never seen the wire


 
Are you going to be the first to book?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is a lot of The Wire.  It's something I've still not got round to watching (along with Spartacus)


 


drcarnage said:


> i've never seen the wire


 
First two punters are on board  

All you need to pay is £200 (non-refundable) deposit to reserve your places on the Wire Retreat Week. There is still a fair bit to do so I predict the first showing will be in autumn 2011. Once the £200 (non-refundable) deposit is paid I will prepare the contracts and (inflexible) payment terms.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers I do worry about you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First two punters are on board
> 
> All you need to pay is £200 (non-refundable) deposit to reserve your places on the Wire Retreat Week. There is still a fair bit to do so I predict the first showing will be in autumn 2011. Once the £200 (non-refundable) deposit is paid I will prepare the contracts and (inflexible) payment terms.


 
Will there be custard creams and other fancy biscuits 'cos if so I am in!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a bargain


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2011)

bajjy you bloody rip off artist!  

Howdy everyone.  Wish me luck - doing another poetry performance tonight!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First two punters are on board
> 
> All you need to pay is £200 (non-refundable) deposit to reserve your places on the Wire Retreat Week. There is still a fair bit to do so I predict the first showing will be in autumn 2011. Once the £200 (non-refundable) deposit is paid I will prepare the contracts and (inflexible) payment terms.


 



Looks a bit pricey.

Maybe I'll torrent it instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> bajjy you bloody rip off artist!
> 
> Howdy everyone.  Wish me luck - doing another poetry performance tonight!


 
Oooh how exciting - good luck


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh how exciting - good luck


 
Ta queeny!  Bit addictive all this stage stuff, innit?!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Wish me luck - doing another poetry performance tonight!


 


good luck!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh you have gotta love where I work.

So we are not allowed to leave milk in the office i.e. out of the fridge, in case it goes off and is a health (and safety) risk. however, my computer has just failed an electrical test but "Oh I'm sure it's fine, we'll check with ***** (*the IT guy) when he is back from holiday"!

Plus the water pressure has gone on the first two floors so there are no sinks or toilets in use except for the two small cubicles on the top floor!

Priceless!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Badgers I do worry about you



This is going to be half yours my good lady wife and will be our retirement fund  



QueenOfGoths said:


> Will there be custard creams and other fancy biscuits 'cos if so I am in!



Yes, I can take specific snack requirements beforehand. The bulk will be Space Raider crisps and pop of course.  



neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a bargain



I am pretty much cutting my own throat 



sojourner said:


> bajjy you bloody rip off artist!



You stay out of this  



drcarnage said:


> Looks a bit pricey.



It will be great value



drcarnage said:


> Maybe I'll torrent it instead.



So far I have dialled 99 and my finger is hovering over the 9


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdy everyone.  Wish me luck - doing another poetry performance tonight!


 
What are you wearing for it?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good luck!



Fanks carnage  



Badgers said:


> What are you wearing for it?


 
Not getting dressed up or owt this time - although I do have a new checked shirt that our lass got me, so that probably


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Not getting dressed up or owt this time - although I do have a new checked shirt that our lass got me, so that probably



Your talent will be your fashion


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So far I have dialled 99 and my finger is hovering over the 9


 
do it! i dare you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> do it! i dare you


 
Waiting for your £200 deposit cheque to clear first


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

In other news I have got a new hat.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for your £200 deposit cheque to clear first


 
I've had second thoughts about this. Can I have a refund?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've had second thoughts about this. Can I have a refund?


 
A refund of your (non-refundable) deposit?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A refund of your (non-refundable) deposit?


 
yes please


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you accept Western Union?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Howdy everyone.  Wish me luck - doing another poetry performance tonight!


 
Good luck


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yes please


 
Out of my hands now, you will have to speak to my lawyer about the refund of your (non-refundable) deposit.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Out of my hands now, you will have to speak to my lawyer about the refund of your (non-refundable) deposit.


 
fuck you, give me my money back


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you accept Western Union?


 
Is that Newcastle slang for cash?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

We don't have cash up here.

I could trade you some coal?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fuck you, give me my money back


 
My lawyer has noted this in case your character has to be questioned in court.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't have cash up here.
> 
> I could trade you some coal?


 
No, just no


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My lawyer has noted this in case your character has to be questioned in court.


 
give me my fucking money back or i'm going to get violent


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't have cash up here.
> 
> I could trade you some coal?


 
don't bother. it's a scam.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> give me my fucking money back or i'm going to get violent


 
I know people and that


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Wire Retreat Week is not a scam.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know people and that


 
lol don't try and scare me.

now. give. me. my. money!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> don't bother. it's a scam.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wire Retreat Week is not a scam.


 
Will we have to sit through a 'short' timeshare presentation before we can watch The Wire?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will we have to sit through a 'short' timeshare presentation before we can watch The Wire?


 
it's not as elaborate as that. his MO is to take your money first and then threaten you with court hearings


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Your talent will be your fashion


Aww, thank you my dear.  Although I have no idea what you actually mean by this statement 



neonwilderness said:


> Good luck



Ta! 



drcarnage said:


> give me my fucking money back or i'm going to get violent


 

He won't bajjy - he is a TOTAL pussy, take it from me.  He might be Northern, but by the christ he lets the side down


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> it's not as elaborate as that. his MO is to take your money first and then threaten you with court hearings


I didn't realise he was HMRC


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> He won't bajjy - he is a TOTAL pussy, take it from me.  He might be Northern, but by the christ he lets the side down


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> lol don't try and scare me.
> 
> now. give. me. my. money!


 
You never said please and all that is lost is the deposit so why are you getting in such a flap? I will let you off the remaining payments if you keep quiet now? This is a favour mind, I am not obligated.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will we have to sit through a 'short' timeshare presentation before we can watch The Wire?


 
There will be no hard sell here


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You never said please and all that is lost is the deposit so why are you getting in such a flap? I will let you off the remaining payments if you keep quiet now? This is a favour mind, I am not obligated.


 
*sigh* Ok, please can I have it back badgers? I need that money badly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> *sigh* Ok, please can I have it back badgers? I need that money badly.


 
How hard was that eh? I am not some monster, all I ever want is politeness. Politeness costs nothing, unlike the deposit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There will be no hard sell here


 
But there will be some selling?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How hard was that eh? I am not some monster, all I ever want is politeness. Politeness costs nothing, unlike the deposit.


 
so when will I expect the cheque back?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> so when will I expect the cheque back?


 
Cheque?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheque?


 
yeah, you know the deposit for that wire retreat thingy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> But there will be some selling?


 
Some sustainably sourced, high value and fairly priced merchandise will be available. 

Also some people at the retreat will be offered the chance to buy VIP upgrades on arrival. Just things like bedding in their hotel rooms, running water, that sort of thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yeah, you know the deposit for that wire retreat thingy



Sorry, I forgot 

http://www.indigoenergy.ca/images/Abundance Cheque Example.jpg


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, I forgot
> 
> http://www.indigoenergy.ca/images/Abundance Cheque Example.jpg


 
nice one 

cheers badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you banked it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Why is Homer Simpson on the front of the box?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you banked it?


 
aye


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> aye


 
Did you like the black ghost knifefish? 
I went and looked at him again today but he was a bit more shy.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you like the black ghost knifefish?
> I went and looked at him again today but he was a bit more shy.


 
I did 

I wish I had a shop like that near me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 13, 2011)

Leaving as soon as Mr ManFlu stops dragging his heels


----------



## machine cat (Jan 13, 2011)

finally. time to leave the drag


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello draggers!

Well, I'm back after being away for surgery. I'm still not sure if I'm glad to be back at work or not 

Back to find a second re-structure in as many years. Yet more management speak being introduced. Babylon a put on the pressure.


Still got a job though, which was a big fear, so should be thankful for that!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 14, 2011)

stephj said:


> Hello draggers!
> 
> Well, I'm back after being away for surgery. I'm still not sure if I'm glad to be back at work or not
> 
> ...


 
Hope everything went well 

Today prog fab today - Gang of Four!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

stephj said:


> Well, I'm back after being away for surgery. I'm still not sure if I'm glad to be back at work or not


 
Hullo  

Welcome back to the fold, hope you are feeling better or at least your old self after your op? The drag has survived but we had some shaky moments while you were away.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

my headphones have broken


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> my headphones have broken


 
What ones did you have?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What ones did you have?


 
some panasonic ones. they weren't great but i'm a bit pissed off as they only lasted a few months.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> some panasonic ones. they weren't great but i'm a bit pissed off as they only lasted a few months.


 
A good place to check - http://www.hotukdeals.com/search?action=search&keywords=Headphones


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

morning all. end of first full week. all going well so far. and got a full months pay yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

I need a mess with works head today. 
Cycle to work scheme suggestion perhaps?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A good place to check - http://www.hotukdeals.com/search?action=search&keywords=Headphones


 
that site makes my browser crash


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. end of first full week. all going well so far. and got a full months pay yesterday


 
Paulie! 
Paulie! 
Paulie! 

So feeling settled in yet? 
Sussed out the winners and the wankers you will be spending time with? 
Any rules about the kitchen or any scandal yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

Morning all - Viz has arrived, thanks Badgers, and there is a pic in the ugly mug thread to prove it!

Mr. QofG's is under strict instructions not to sully it in anyway so it can be forwarded to DrCarnage after being read, if so desired!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - Viz has arrived, thanks Badgers, and there is a pic in the ugly mug thread to prove it!
> 
> Mr. QofG's is under strict instructions not to supply it in anyway so it can be forwarded to DrCarnage after being read, if so desired!


 
That'd be great thank you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - Viz has arrived, thanks Badgers, and there is a pic in the ugly mug thread to prove it!


 
oooh, good news  

Been posting lots of stuff to peeps recently. 
Will have to send out some more books too, have hundreds and hundreds that won't get read again.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That'd be great thank you


 
Will have to send you that Fish Face book at some point. It is quite pleasing


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will have to send you that Fish Face book at some point. It is quite pleasing


 
fish books


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paulie!
> Paulie!
> Paulie!
> 
> ...


Very settled. Most people good, there's one bloke whose a bit up his own arse, I will call him hat-man.

Kitchen scandal of the week invovled some tuna sandwiches being stolen (although they weren't actually stolen, someone had eaten them by accident!!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fish books


 
Will you be having a Fishy Feast tonight?


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, so far I've had a colleague tell me that something hadn't been sorted and was getting right uppity, and then having been to great lengths to chase various people to confirm that it indeed had, comes back to me and tells me that he'd been given wrong information  

Time for a coffee.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be having a Fishy Feast tonight?


 
Actually, I quite fancy fish for tea. I may go down the market at dinner time and see what fish they have.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Very settled. Most people good, there's one bloke whose a bit up his own arse, I will call him hat-man.
> 
> Kitchen scandal of the week invovled some tuna sandwiches being stolen (although they weren't actually stolen, someone had eaten them by accident!!)


 
how the fuck can someone accidentally eat a sandwich?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

howdy all!


I can't work out how to add a photo anymore


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

is this right?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

fuck sake, didn't used to be this hard


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> is this right?


no



sojourner said:


>


no


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

nah - it's not having it - don't know why, have tried from two sites now 

didn't we used to have to put jpg or sommat on the end?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Kitchen scandal of the week invovled some tuna sandwiches being stolen (although they weren't actually stolen, *someone* had eaten them by accident!!)


 
Were they nice?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> is this right?


 
on flickr click the share this button and copy the bb code


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

righty ho, with a lil help from my friend doggybottom, this is me last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> righty ho, with a lil help from my friend doggybottom, this is me last night


 
 How did it go?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Lunchtime arrives. 
I have not brought any lunch today. 
My feeling is that pizza will be good, something stodgy otherwise.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How did it go?


 
Brilliantly thanks lovely   Although I was shitting myself, once I got up there and started I was fine.  Really don't like the hours of anxiety beforehand though!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

ace pic soj


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Really don't like the hours of anxiety beforehand though!!



Glossophobia is a hard one but I recall hearing or reading that 90% + people suffer from this. I personally think is a good thing and if you do not suffer then something is wrong, like you don't care how the audience receives you.



It is rumoured that a nice line of charles helps oil the wheels too but I know little of this


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> ace pic soj


 
ta carnage   that bloody shirt though...new on, took my tshirt off that was under it cos it was so hot in there, then when I went out for a cheeky spliff and was talking to a couple of blokes I know, I looked down and the top three buttons were undone! Tits oot!!  Was mortified   Fucking blokes must have known and not said owt


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Glossophobia is a hard one but I recall hearing or reading that 90% + people suffer from this. I personally think is a good thing and if you do not suffer then something is wrong, like you don't care how the audience receives you.


 
That's pretty much what everyone else has said to me too!  Dunt help when you can't sit down, and spend hours pacing and clicking, and slapping legs percussion-stylee, and can't fucking eat, or stop pissing, and feel sick!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's pretty much what everyone else has said to me too!  Dunt help when you can't sit down, and spend hours pacing and clicking, and slapping legs percussion-stylee, and can't fucking eat, or stop pissing, and feel sick!


 
 I know exactly what you mean! Then there is what Mr. QofG's poetically refers to as the "pre-match dump"!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's pretty much what everyone else has said to me too!  Dunt help when you can't sit down, and spend hours pacing and clicking, and slapping legs percussion-stylee, and can't fucking eat, or stop pissing, and feel sick!


 
I have presented to some big groups before. Several times to hundreds and once think I broke the thousand or got close to it. I do get the jitters but luckily not too badly, I have developed a sort of bumbling style.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Then there is what Mr. QofG's poetically refers to as the "*pre-match dump"*!!


 
Lol - preceded by a warning boff, the likes of which could be used in battle zones to clear the streets 

It is seriously addictive stuff though - the buzz is ace.

bajjy - nope, no dugs beforehand, am strict with meself on that score.  Won't even have a spliff...well, I will, but I time it so that there's a good two hours between spliffage and performance.  Only have a pint beforehand - THEN get mashed afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Lunch is near and I am could eat anything right now.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ta carnage   that bloody shirt though...new on, took my tshirt off that was under it cos it was so hot in there, then when I went out for a cheeky spliff and was talking to a couple of blokes I know, I looked down and the top three buttons were undone! Tits oot!!  Was mortified   Fucking blokes must have known and not said owt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's pretty much what everyone else has said to me too!  Dunt help when you can't sit down, and spend hours pacing and clicking, and slapping legs percussion-stylee, and can't fucking eat, or stop pissing, and feel sick!


 
Horrible feeling, but I think it stops you going out being over-confident and making a tit of yourself (clothing errors excepted )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

What were you doing sojjy? (apols if you've already said like )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Right, super late Freeday lunch slot is about to start!! 
Back by 15:30 latest for the afternoon drag slot!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm leaving at 3pm today, so only popping in for a mo.

New job Paulie? Stand up soj? What else has changed?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I'm leaving at 3pm today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2011)

fuck it I might go now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I'm leaving at 3pm today, so only popping in for a mo.
> 
> New job Paulie? Stand up soj? What else has changed?


I've changed my pants


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> What were you doing sojjy? (apols if you've already said like )


 
I've taken to writing poetry paulie - lots and lots of poetry, and am now doing performance poetry.  Done a few open mics and aiming to do loads more   Lovin it and also gonna collaborate with me significant other on tuneage too - turning a few pomes into songs, and accompanying ourselves on guitar, gob iron, penny whistles, rhythm eggs etc   Fucking ACE - totally loving it mate


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

i've got myself a pint of tea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've taken to writing poetry paulie - lots and lots of poetry, and am now doing performance poetry.  Done a few open mics and aiming to do loads more   Lovin it and also gonna collaborate with me significant other on tuneage too - turning a few pomes into songs, and accompanying ourselves on guitar, gob iron, penny whistles, rhythm eggs etc   Fucking ACE - totally loving it mate


Oh, sounds like fun, good stuff missus


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I'm leaving at 3pm today, so only popping in for a mo.


 
Hello Biddles


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

The office is annoying this afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Busy afternoon, not much chance for dragging. Not sure if that is good or not


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

pretty quiet here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG apocolyptic rain in W1T


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG apocolyptic rain in W1T


 
Just started in SE24 as well!

Not dragging today but been busy - gym, shopping, haircut then bumped into editor and eme and had coffee.  Now I need to make a cake for dinner party tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

Sun's shining and it's like a Spring day here up North


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Sun's shining and it's like a Spring day here up North


 
Beautiful isn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Beautiful isn't it?


 
Yep - just nipped out for a slow stroll to the post office, had to wear me gigs 

Proper cheers you up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

Oooh it is a really wierd coloured sky out there now - kind of pinky tinged clouds!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

Are they...little _fluffy_ clouds...the kind you used to see in errmm...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Came down like crazy for about 30 seconds and then just stopped in SW18


----------



## kittyP (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh it is a really wierd coloured sky out there now - kind of pinky tinged clouds!


 
Yeah here too. Its odd because the clouds are racing across the sky really fast but there is only a slight breeze on the ground. 
Rain was biblical about an hour ago.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Are they...little _fluffy_ clouds...the kind you used to see in errmm...


 
"L l l l lllll little fluffy clouds"


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

i want to listen to that tune now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Heading towards the door now, 15 minutes late 

Cuntboss is recording the worlds longest answerphone message for the office machine


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

I am fucking cunting off


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

friday evening drag 

currently partitioning mrs c's new laptop so she can dual boot and it's taking donkeys


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Freelance drag.  The missus has some mates round in the other room, one of whom is a DJ.  It's like having the radio on in the background


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Freelance drag.  The missus has some mates round in the other room, one of whom is a DJ.  It's like having the radio on in the background


 
"freelance drag" I like that term.

Mr. QofG's keeps falling asleep so I am freelancing on the sofa!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

I do have some freelance work I'm meant to be doing, but I appear to be just watching stuff on youtube and reading the news instead


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

i've been freelance boozing. home now and waiting for spag bog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I do have some freelance work I'm meant to be doing, but I appear to be just watching stuff on youtube and reading the news instead


 
Do you have freeview - go to the "yesterday" channel now for some freaky 1960's music programme with Jimmy Saville and some german woman. It's hypnotic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've been freelance boozing. home now and waiting for spag bog


ah yes, some freelance eating might be in order soon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

bon appetite!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have freeview - go to the "yesterday" channel now for some freaky 1960's music programme with Jimmy Saville and some german woman. It's hypnotic!


 
We have cable downstairs, not sure if we get yesterday on that.  Plus it's in another room, so I might have to give that treat a miss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We have cable downstairs, not sure if we get yesterday on that.  Plus it's in another room, so I might have to give that treat a miss


 
You are missing Cilla Black in a canary yellow dress singing "Anyone who had a ever had a heart".....I have just realised it is Friday night, I am sitting here, underneath a slanket, watching Cilla Black, with a cup of tea....this is not the rock 'n' roll or even goth lifestye I envisaged


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

partitioning = fine 
linux installation = fine 
wireless = non-existent


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just realised it is Friday night, I am sitting here, underneath a slanket, watching Cilla Black, with a cup of tea....this is not the rock 'n' roll or even goth lifestye I envisaged


I bet everyone else would be jealous


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are missing Cilla Black in a canary yellow dress singing "Anyone who had a ever had a heart".....I have just realised it is Friday night, I am sitting here, underneath a slanket, watching Cilla Black, with a cup of tea....this is not the rock 'n' roll or even goth lifestye I envisaged


 
at least you have us


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

do we get overtime for this off-hours dragging?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

I think we're allowed to start at 1 on Monday


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we're allowed to start at 1 on Monday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

yay!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

finally sorted out the wireless problem, now to install language packs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

por favor

(that's spanish btw)


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

still dragging

might give it up and go to bed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

I drifted away to watch "Hustle" and do some knitting. No have more tea. And Al Murray on the telly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

Al Murray is in Hustle?  

I'm listening to Gomez and may go and source a sugar based snack soon


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

should I read or get pissed and talk shit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Al Murray is in Hustle?
> 
> I'm listening to Gomez and may go and source a sugar based snack soon



Oh you!



drcarnage said:


> should I read or get pissed and talk shit?



Yes, most definitely!

ets I mean most definitely get pissed and talk shit. It's Friday!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2011)

fuck me, my week off is nearly over, back to the drag in 2 days


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> should I read or get pissed and talk shit?


 
all of the above?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2011)

this is like _midnight cowboy drag_


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes, most definitely!
> 
> ets I mean most definitely get pissed and talk shit. It's Friday!


 
Only two cans of cider left!!!

If I want to get drunk I need to do better than this!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 15, 2011)

chinese cooking wine saved the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning! Got a weeks work, at least! Back at the place I was at most of 2009!

Last night I got out my diary and, poking my tongue out of the corner of my mouth, calculated that I worked for only 17 weeks in 10. That's 32.7% of the year  

Ha ha  indeed...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Got a weeks work, at least! Back at the place I was at most of 2009!
> 
> Last night I got out my diary and, poking my tongue out of the corner of my mouth, calculated that I worked for only 17 weeks in 10. That's 32.7% of the year
> 
> Ha ha  indeed...


  good news!

I'm in drag hell, going back to work after a week off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going back  after 3 months off  

Stats: worked half of Jan, April and May, most of Sept and 2.5 days in Oct. Had the whooooole summer off and got heat rash  

Managed to survive on the JSA.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning! Stayed up late watching American History X, so today is probably going to be a bit of a struggle.



5t3IIa said:


> Had the whooooole summer off and got heat rash


Part timer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Part timer


 
Wasn't very cheery in my braynes, I must say, but very very tanned


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

need coffee


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wasn't very cheery in my braynes, I must say, but very very tanned


 
Well that's the main thing, eh?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good news!
> 
> I'm in drag hell, going back to work after a week off


 
lol


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> lol


 
I am in PAIN!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am in PAIN!


 
 pmsl


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

pissing down today - couldn't face bus - drove in instead - and splashed as many people I could


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pissing down today - couldn't face bus - drove in instead - and splashed as many people I could


 
that's not very nice. funny, but not very nice


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> that's not very nice. funny, but not very nice


 
I didn't really, I'm a considerate driver


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you call anyone a bus wanker?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

fire drill was fun


----------



## keithy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm doing the most boring work ever and CRYING  It's pretty comedy. I've also crippled myself in heels, as my other shoes are worn out. I feel like I am understanding this 'Monday' stuff now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

keithy said:


> I'm doing the most boring work ever and CRYING  It's pretty comedy.


 
I think that could be a first for the drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning folks! Miserable old day here, however, I did dream last night that I couldn't send Badgers any pics of my tits via mobile pic messaging because the service wasn't working. He took it well tbf 

Plus the latter part of the dream is true as I seem unable to send any pics, tits or no,  via text at the moment. Though I have not sent anyone on urban pics of my boobs....yet!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning folks! Miserable old day here, however, I did dream last night that I couldn't send Badgers any pics of my tits via mobile pic messaging because the service wasn't working. He took it well tbf
> 
> Plus the latter part of the dream is true as I seem unable to send any pics, tits or no,  via text at the moment. Though I have not sent anyone on urban pics of my boobs....yet!


 
thanks for the pictures you sent me  x 1000s


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you call anyone a bus wanker?


 
I will do that on the way home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will do that on the way home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning folks! Miserable old day here, however, I did dream last night that I couldn't send Badgers any pics of my tits via mobile pic messaging because the service wasn't working. He took it well tbf
> 
> Plus the latter part of the dream is true as I seem unable to send any pics, tits or no,  via text at the moment. Though I have not sent anyone on urban pics of my boobs....yet!


 
He's been pretty quiet today. Probably sulking.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning folks! Miserable old day here, however, I did dream last night that I couldn't send Badgers any pics of my tits via mobile pic messaging because the service wasn't working. He took it well tbf
> 
> Plus the latter part of the dream is true as I seem unable to send any pics, tits or no,  via text at the moment. Though I have not sent anyone on urban pics of my boobs....yet!


 
can i be the first?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's been pretty quiet today. Probably sulking.


 
we should all text nekkid pictures to him, to cheer him up


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can i be the first?


 
get in line buster


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> get in line buster


 
we could share - a picture of one boob for you, and the other for me


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we could share - a picture of one boob for you, and the other for me


 
^^^ This is a fine solution


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we could share - a picture of one boob for you, and the other for me


 


marty21 said:


> ^^^ This is a fine solution


 
Lol 

Tbh if anyone can solve why I currently seem unable to use my pic messaging service I will be happy to send a pic of my boob - and you can choose left or right!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol
> 
> Tbh if anyone can solve why I currently seem unable to use my pic messaging service I will be happy to send a pic of my boob - and you can choose left or right!!


 
left please


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2011)

At work, twiddling thumbs lol


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

Last week I asked facilities to order me 40 cardboard boxes. They did as I asked but when placing the order forgot that there's 10 boxes in a pack. So now I have 400 fucking boxes waiting for me in reception


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Last week I asked facilities to order me 40 cardboard boxes. They did as I asked but when placing the order forgot that there's 10 boxes in a pack. So now I have 400 fucking boxes waiting for me in reception





you are now called Mr Boxes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> At work, twiddling thumbs lol


 
getting paid to twiddle thumbs !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2011)

I am leaving at 1.50pm today....have a neuro appointment this afternoon. Just a general thing but am hoping they will have put my name up to be part of a trial for some new MS meds in tablet form as I am getting fed up with injecting myself.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you are now called Mr Boxes


 
they're sending them back


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

There needs to be an official enquiry


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am leaving at 1.50pm today....have a neuro appointment this afternoon. Just a general thing but am hoping they will have put my name up to be part of a trial for some new MS meds in tablet form as I am getting fed up with injecting myself.


 
Good luck with that QOG 

My little bro got fed up with injecting himself (diabetes) and signed up for an implant trial - he's never looked back.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

How does having fake tits help with diabetes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2011)

---~


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

ham n pease pudding butty - it can't get better than this, surely?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How does having fake tits help with diabetes?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> they're sending them back


 
The ex Mr Boxes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Good luck with that QOG
> 
> My little bro got fed up with injecting himself (diabetes) and signed up for an implant trial - he's never looked back.


 
my dad was on a trial (pills) for his diabetes which made him feel a lot better, but they took him off it after a year - he wasn't happy


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How does having fake tits help with diabetes?


 
worth a try I guess - new medical frontiers and that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 17, 2011)

Right - I am outta here, laters all!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

bye!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

Just went to put the filter coffee machine on and some filthy bastard has left a load of coffee in it to go moldy.  Not naming names but I'm pretty sure I know who used it last and they're keeping quiet.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just went to put the filter coffee machine on and some filthy bastard has left a load of coffee in it to go moldy.  Not naming names but I'm pretty sure I know who used it last and they're keeping quiet.


 
Spit in their cup

Afternoon everyone!  Only 2.5 hours to go


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Shit in their cup


 
edited for you


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

afternoon is dragging...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

Slow day


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

long awkward meeting with social services 

and suddenly it's 4 oclock


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to have to stay after 5 today


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to have to stay after 5 today


 
no special train ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> long awkward meeting with social services


 
Have they read about your pants on twitter?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have they read about your pants on twitter?


 
I have escaped their notice so far


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no special train ?


 
I'm 6 hours down this month so I have to make up by staying a bit later each day


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm 6 hours down this month so I have to make up by staying a bit later each day


 
flexi-drag


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

gonna have to shorten my lunch breaks too


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> gonna have to shorten my lunch breaks too


 
it's like living in Nazi Germany


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's like living in Nazi Germany


 
what's the world coming to eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what's the world coming to eh?


 
broken Britain


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> broken Britain


 
hell in a handcart


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2011)

If only the Queen of Hearts was alive!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If only the Queen of Hearts was alive!


 
gawd rest 'er soul


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning Team Drag!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning!  Was first in today, so had to open up.  Although it does mean I can wind cuntboss and MrManFlu up about being late


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning folks!

Walked in, which was nice and bracing, had a discussion about the merits of Jason Stackhouse's arse in "True Blood", also nice and bracing, and am now settling down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## rover07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im bored


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

just been bundling


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just been bundling





I've been hassling folk for rent


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've been hassling folk for rent


 
Fascist


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fascist


 
no pay no stay!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

i need more bundles to do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

No interesting dreams last night .... btw where is Badgers? Has the absence of my boobs upset him


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No interesting dreams last night .... btw where is Badgers? Has the absence of my boobs upset him


 
down with the absense of your boobs


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

the people want boobs


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the people want boobs


 
we need to protest


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need to protest


 
what do we want?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh you boys  - I have just been trying to recreate my breasts in the medium of microsoft paint...but they just look like two slightly flat pancakes with a dribble of raspberry jam on them


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh you boys  - I have just been trying to recreate my breasts in the medium of microsoft paint...but they just look like two slightly flat pancakes with a dribble of raspberry jam on them


 
they'll do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Bollocks - I can't get my boob pic to upload. The attachment thingy says it's too big and can't make it smaller


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2011)

Mail it to me


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

pease pudding & ham butties again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Mail it to me


 
Done!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2011)

Replied!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks to Stells - here they are!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

brilliant baps there QOG


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> brilliant baps there QOG


 
this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> pease pudding & ham butties again


 
never had that combo - not that sure what pease pudding is tbf - does it have peas in it?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never had that combo - not that sure what pease pudding is tbf - does it have peas in it?


 
peas and ham fat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pease_pudding


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> peas and ham fat
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pease_pudding


 
mmm, not sure I like the idea of that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> brilliant baps there QOG


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 


neonwilderness said:


>


 
Aye thank you! 

God I am bored here - anyone got any gossip?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mmm, not sure I like the idea of that


 
it's lush


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> it's lush


 
I will investigate


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will investigate


 
You should be able to pick up a tin in a supermarket. Not as good as the real stuff but it'll do.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> You should be able to pick up a tin in a supermarket. Not as good as the real stuff but it'll do.


 
will do - 

I had a ham and cheese sarnie and a cup of tea btw


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will do -
> 
> I had a ham and cheese sarnie and a cup of tea btw


 
tea 

might have to make myself one now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> tea
> 
> might have to make myself one now


 
builders tea from the cafe - a lot of builders drink tea there -a sign of quality imo


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

strong builders tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> pease pudding & ham butties again


 
in stottie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> builders tea from the cafe - a lot of builders drink tea there -a sign of quality imo


 
10 sugars?  My hints (me saying "I think it's your turn to make some tea") are being ignored


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> in stottie


 
we can't get stotties down here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we can't get stotties down here


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 10 sugars?  My hints (me saying "I think it's your turn to make some tea") are being ignored


 
I never have sugar in tea - gave up in the 80s when I was a student - there were 5 of us in a house and we all took turns to buy sugar - until one day when we all denied it was our turn - so we all gave up instead of admitting it was our turn.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

Wrong'un 

I can see your reasoning though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wrong'un
> 
> I can see your reasoning though


 
we used to nick milk from some other mates who lived nearby - we'd drive there early morning - just to nick their milk (we didn't have milk delivered, it would just get nicked ) 

We would tell them afterwards it was us


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

I haz tea


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

just had a music quiz and the only one i got right was a question about New Kids on the Block


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just had a music quiz and the only one i got right was a question about New Kids on the Block


 
Lol  (says the woman who still refers to her i-pods as her "walkman") - what were some of the questions? Ask us, ask us!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

How do draggers? 
Been a bit of a long week in my world so not been around much. 
Busy, busy, busy at work too which is not ideal but should calm down a bit come April


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

Tripod Fish


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol  (says the woman who still refers to her i-pods as her "walkman") - what were some of the questions? Ask us, ask us!!


 
They were mostly about 80s pop which I know fuck all about. I did almost get this one though: Which band were formerly known as "Seymor"?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> They were mostly about 80s pop which I know fuck all about. I did almost get this one though: Which band were formerly known as "Seymor"?


 
I don't know but will guess Duran Duran!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tripod Fish


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't know but will guess Duran Duran!


 
Blur


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Blur


 
I'm rubbish


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Blur


 
Wrong, Blur were called Seymour.
I have no idea who were called Seymor.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wrong, Blur were called Seymour.
> I have no idea who were called Seymor.





QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm rubbish


 
me too it seems (at spelling)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> me too it seems (at spelling)


 
Here you go - http://www.speechteach.co.uk/p_resource/gen_ed/fishspelling.htm


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

> suitable for an average 7 year old


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

I have, however, drawn a fish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm am considering writing a strongly worded letter to the milk co-ordinator. I've just had to drink a cup of manky near-black tea


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

that's fab! Looks like a Tiger Barb


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2011)

Right, I am outta here. Laters ya'll!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm am considering writing a strongly worded letter to the milk co-ordinator. I've just had to drink a cup of manky near-black tea





hanging is too good for them etc


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
You are not average, you are gifted!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are not average, you are gifted!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

Boss Man is long gone 
Padawan Learner has gone home
Corporate Woman & Radio Woman appear to be slowly packing up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2011)

10 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

staying until 5 again


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 10 minutes


 
I am hoping 10mins and at worst 20mins before the off


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2011)

right! I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2011)

Late phone call, person won't shut up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning kids!

WRK is OK. Am in Facilities and having to deliver and set-up equipment (laptops, spiderphones and projector) for people's meetings. They _look right through you_, even when you're under the desk with your arse in the air plugging in the ethernet. Oh well. It's better than sitting on my fat arse all day long  Probably only for this week though


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

morning stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning Mart 

Day 3 and I have sat here on laptop mucking about instead of showering and getting dressed. Now spending time formulating 'omg tubes fucked!' excuse. Three days, it took


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning Mart
> 
> Day 3 and I have sat here on laptop mucking about instead of showering and getting dressed. Now spending time formulating 'omg tubes fucked!' excuse. Three days, it took


 
you are a Jedi Dragger


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning. So far cuntboss hasn't mentioned the arsey email she sent last night, so I'm not going to mention it either


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

made a jacket selection error - it is colder than I thought it would be.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

just been a bundling


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning Dragknights of the realm  

Humpday is here again and the chill is in the air. Glad that I wrapped up warm today and chose the correct coat or I would be really annoyed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all - currently on hold to NatWest trying to get off paying a £35.00 charge as, god forbid, I will have been over my overdraft limit by £30.00 for 2 days!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm quite pissed off. :|


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all - currently on hold to NatWest trying to get off paying a £35.00 charge as, god forbid, I will have been over my overdraft limit by £30.00 for 2 days!


 
cunts

we've been slagging off management this morning - including one bloke who is very high up - who went to uni with me - knew him there as well - he was a stoner! He's played the career game well, whereas I've fucked about for years


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm quite pissed off. :|


 
 What's up 

I am happier now as NatWest have waived by fee. Now to hassle Marbles whose Direct Debit, coming out of my account 3 days early, made me go overdrawn!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cunts


 
I went to the bank yesterday and got conned into making an "account review" appointment on Saturday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

I bank with Natwest and they are just about okay. 
My credit record is such that I struggle to open bank accounts so may have to be stuck with them.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

arguing with VA about Lord of the Rings


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I went to the bank yesterday and got conned into making an "account review" appointment on Saturday


 
They did that over the phone with me - though i thought that was a small price to pay for waiving my fee, especially when they concluded that they couldn't offer me a loan. Phew, I mean I know my finances are fucked but they are, normally, manageably fucked, if I got a loan they'd be even more fucked!

One of my resolutions this year is to pay off some debts and try and get myself a bit more financially sorted. Thank god Mr. QofG's is the opposite and has enough money squirreled away, but I don't want to keep borrowing off him or relying on him, it's not fair and it's not really how I want to live my life


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> arguing with VA about Lord of the Rings


 
What about?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What about?


 
She considers Gandalf a wise old wizard, I consider him a war criminal.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They did that over the phone with me - though i thought that was a small price to pay for waiving my fee, especially when they concluded that they couldn't offer me a loan. Phew, I mean I know my finances are fucked but they are, normally, manageably fucked, if I got a loan they'd be even more fucked!
> 
> One of my resolutions this year is to pay off some debts and try and get myself a bit more financially sorted. Thank god Mr. QofG's is the opposite and has enough money squirreled away, but I don't want to keep borrowing off him or relying on him, it's not fair and it's not really how I want to live my life


I'm the same, but the woman had my money on the other side of the window and wasn't banking it 

I'm slowly getting sorted, but apparently this appointment could "save me some overdraft charges", although I suspect that'll be in the form of a loan


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> She considers Gandalf a wise old wizard, I consider him a war criminal.


 
Yeah, he could have just summoned those eagles at the start of the story and avoided the whole war.  The cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> arguing with VA about Lord of the Rings


 
Conference call me in, I know this well


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, he could have just summoned those eagles at the start of the story and avoided the whole war.  The cunt


 
The good guys must keep their powder dry


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, he could have just summoned those eagles at the start of the story and avoided the whole war.  The cunt


 
exactly.



Badgers said:


> Conference call me in, I know this well


 
got anything i can use?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> exactly.
> 
> got anything i can use?



Open war was upon him but Frodo may have got the ring back into the fires of Mount Doom before he summoned those eagles, or indeed the Dead Men of Dunharrow. Thus destroying the armies of Mordor with less bloodshed. 

Equally should/could Gandalf be able to summon the Eagles whenever he wants? Based on this flawed logic the Grey/White Wizard would have spent his (roughly 300 lives of men) with a swarm of fucking giant Eagles above him just in case anything kicked off?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Equally should/could Gandalf be able to summon the Eagles whenever he wants? Based on this flawed logic the Grey/White Wizard would have spent his (roughly 300 lives of men) with a swarm of fucking giant Eagles above him just in case anything kicked off?


 
Hmm, good point. Significantly better than VA's "he's just a nice old man".


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm just pissed off about unreliability, waiting around, not being notified of cancellation after arrangements have been made, but most of all I'm pissed off about fucking having to do this every fucking week. This is the last time I'm telling you, just gonna find someone else to help me. 

Remember kids, if you can't be fucked to do something then don't tell people you will and then just not fucking make any effort to let anyone know you really can't be fucked. 

I've seriously had enough.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Hmm, good point. Significantly better than VA's "he's just a nice old man".


 
Don't let this lie Dr!! 

Gandalf just summoning eagles and what not implies that he has unlimited reserves of magic and control over the creatures of Middle Earth. Like a god or deity then? If that were the case there would be no evil at all. 

You also know that calling the Eagles was most likely the calling in of a favour, or the Eagles (much like the Ents) becoming aware that their world was coming to an end. The Eagles may not have felt obliged to the race of men, dwarves or elves but if they are left to deal with the Winged Nazgûl then the option to fight is an obvious one.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

pompous tenant on the warpath - also party like it's 1999 girl, partying like it's 1999 - and pissing off pompous tenant  - I kind of like her


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

dinner time


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

I have wife-made-sarnies today that look nice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Equally should/could Gandalf be able to summon the Eagles whenever he wants? Based on this flawed logic the Grey/White Wizard would have spent his (roughly 300 lives of men) with a swarm of fucking giant Eagles above him just in case anything kicked off?


Yes 

And next time he should give the ring to someone with a bit more willpower who won't put it on every 5 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> And next time he should give the ring to someone with a bit more willpower who won't put it on every 5 minutes


 
What like fucking Boromir or something?

*One does not simply DRAG into Mordor*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

warming up now - I've forgiven myself for inappropriate Jacket choice this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> warming up now - I've forgiven myself for inappropriate Jacket choice this morning.


 
Not seeking forgiveness from others you fucking nihilist?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes
> 
> And next time he should give the ring to someone with a bit more willpower who won't put it on every 5 minutes


 
should have just given it straight to Sauron tbh. at least he gets things done instead of sitting around all day puffing on a pipe


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not seeking forgiveness from others you fucking nihilist?


 
fuck the others 




not you lot of course xx


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> should have just given it straight to Sauron tbh. at least he gets things done instead of sitting around all day puffing on a pipe


 
The Númenóreans would beg to differ


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

That Isildur is a wrong'un too!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That Isildur is a wrong'un too!


 
No way  

If he had thrown the ring in then we would not have had the books/films would we?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe a pretty average short story 

Have you read the Silmarillion? I started it ages ago, but didn't get very far.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you read the Silmarillion? I started it ages ago, but didn't get very far.



I have not yet but do own the book. 
Just finished reading Tales from the Perilous Realm which was quite light but most enjoyable


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

'lo everyone

thought I had a ton of bills to pay this afternoon, and a report to do.  As it turns out, I haven't.  So now I am meandering all over the internet and I have DRAG 

wanna spliff


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

I really should read Lord of the Rings sometime. I started it when I was 12 but got bored after reading 200 pages.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> wanna spliff


 
Have one, don't deny yourself


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

The 3-4pm drag window is open and I am feeling it now.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 3-4pm drag window is open and I am feeling it now.


 
it is painful


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have not yet but do own the book.
> Just finished reading Tales from the Perilous Realm which was quite light but most enjoyable


 
Too many songs in the Silmarillion for my linking.  I found it quite heavy going at the time, might give it another go sometime.

I need to start on Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Stories series too.  Started the first book a while back, but misplaced it when I moved house.  It's been under a pile of papers on my desk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

Boss Man is in a grumpy mood again. 
He has dental issues though so will ignore him.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is in a grumpy mood again.
> He has dental issues though so will ignore him.


 
kick him in the teeth - you'll be doing him a favour


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

That cat looks very smug


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I need to start on Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Stories series too.  Started the first book a while back, but misplaced it when I moved house.  It's been under a pile of papers on my desk


 
I have read a bit of Bernard Cornwell but have much more to go. 
Just got the first five Allan Mallinson books too but not started. 
Nothing compares to Flashman though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

fuck im bored


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have read a bit of Bernard Cornwell but have much more to go.


The Warlord series is excellent once you get into the first book


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

In other news, we shoukd hit the dizzy heights of 1k this week?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, we shoukd hit the dizzy heights of 1k this week?


 
and i might get my 10k


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fuck im bored


 
It is hard isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is hard isn't it?


 
1hr 25 mins left.

I think I might take up smoking again to make the days seem shorter.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 1hr 25 mins left.
> 
> I think I might take up smoking again to make the days seem shorter.


 
makes sense


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> and i might get my 10k


 
you were supposed to get the 10k before Christmas iirc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm doing hair kiri at 30k.

And I'm reading Keep the Aspidistra Flying. Enjoying vvvvvvvv much.

That's my update ^


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you were supposed to get the 10k before Christmas iirc


 
I was kidding myself. 



5t3IIa said:


> I'm doing hair kiri at 30k.


 
Can I be the guy who chops off your head?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm doing hair kiri at 30k.
> 
> And I'm reading Keep the Aspidistra Flying. Enjoying vvvvvvvv much.
> 
> That's my update ^


 
A good book!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

want beer AND spliff now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> want beer AND spliff now


 
leave early - domestic emergency !


need beer and spliff at home


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leave early - domestic emergency !
> 
> 
> need beer and spliff at home


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

Past 4pm 
Boss Man is gone
I think I can fit in two more smoke breaks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you were supposed to get the 10k before Christmas iirc


 
We all failed at that one


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We all failed at that one


 
it was a personal (Drc) target and a team drag target 

we have 1 failure

he has 2


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

60% of the working drag nearly complete


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

25 minutes to go...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

____~~


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

was going to go early. but now colleague wants to go early too, so generously I have agreed to stay until 5, I don't want to complain, but I got in an hour before her


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought your house was on fire or something?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought your house was on fire or something?


 
OMG!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was a personal (Drc) target and a team drag target
> 
> we have 1 failure
> 
> he has 2


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
I know, you're damaged goods atm


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

_____~~~


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> OMG!!!


 
I hope you weren't making things up in an attempt to leave early?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you weren't making things up in an attempt to leave early?


 
no point now - might as well stay until 5, and I'll put 30 mins in the flexi-bank


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

______~~~~


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2011)

15 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

5 more minutes to go...

starting to sound like a Johnny Cash song  now

hey marty - did you catch the full day's worth of Johnny Cash stuff on Sky Arts on crimbo eve?  Fucking brilliant


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

into the last 10 mins


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2011)

The last three are packing up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

Well cuntboss still hasn't mentioned the shitty email she sent me last night.  I might bring it up at the next team meeting so she can make a tit of herself in front of everyone


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2011)

right, i'm off!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2011)

me too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Early drag today. 
Second coffee is in hand and one more __~ before jumping in the shower. 
Should be in work by 07:30 but am finishing up at 15:30 today so no bad thing. 

Friday Eve is here people and that is good news. It has not been that bad a week but the weekend is always welcome!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning Baji! I <3 workin' but this is my penultimate day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

No chance of an extension Stells?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm. Agy said 'Ooh, maybe ongoing!' but job ppl say only this week BUT bloke I am alongside has been promoted and should be in a diff office but they haven't replaced him yet... so I dunno. This is the place I've been at on and off since 2009 and I like it and they like me BUT it's NHS so in, uhm, flux. 

Fingers crossed though 

How's your biz? Going OK in 'climate'?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

good luck stells!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> How's your biz? Going OK in 'climate'?



Breaking even and probably looks set to stay that way for at least 2 and possibly 5 years at worse. 
Digging heels in and will have a think again at the end of the year.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

pay day today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Coffee downed and time for the last pre 9am smoke


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning!  Managed to avoid having to meet the MD at half 7 tomorrow morning, Mr ManFlu has caved in first


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> pay day today


 
New tie?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New tie?


 


New headphones


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

In other news I got today's pop question right!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

It's Gary Barlow's birthday!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

drinking some of the last free coffee before we have to buy our own 

broken Britain , etc


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

hell in a handcart


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

People talking about VAT in the office 
This is not helping me stay awake one bit 



drcarnage said:


> New headphones



What type? I think you did tell me but can't recall?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What type? I think you did tell me but can't recall?


 
not sure yet. i'll go out at lunch and see what I can find


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not sure yet. i'll go out at lunch and see what I can find


 
Look at lunch then go order online.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning all - not in work as my legs are wobbly and I feel dizzy so am currently sitting in bed feeling miserable  I think it may be a day for sleep.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look at lunch then go order online.


 
That's what i'll end up doing, but I need music NOW goddamnit!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That's what i'll end up doing, but I need music NOW goddamnit!


What sort are you looking for?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

___~~~


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort are you looking for?


 
just some for my mp3 player. nowt fancy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

(((Qoggy))) 

Wobbly legs require a bit of sleep I feel


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort are you looking for?


 
He seems vague on this


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning all

G'luck stells, and queeny - hope you're on the up again soon love.

In other news, I am currently engaged in an email dialogue with my local mp cos the fucker refuses to sign the EDM to ban kettling!!  It's 'convention' apparently.

Heh - I've sent them a proper contrary bastard email this morning


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

I really feel like making a load of gary barlow threads this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just some for my mp3 player. nowt fancy


Poundland? 

I have some Sony in ear ones which are pretty good once you've worked out the right size


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

play.com had some Sennheuser headphones on offer a few days ago


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Poundland?
> 
> I have some Sony in ear ones which are pretty good once you've worked out the right size


 
I always end up getting crap ones that break after two months.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I always end up getting crap ones that break after two months.


 
These might tide you over


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

I think they are all designed to break after so long, although my current ones have lasted longer than most 

Those gummy ones used to be decent enough for the price


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

My personal wish list headphones: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-V7...TF8&coliid=I1YKSSVZYICDWG&colid=1TPPWL9DXJP45


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

I have some of the £4.49 ones and they are alright

http://www.play.com/Search.aspx?sea...adphones%7d%2b&pa=search&page=search&d=1&ob=4


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These might tide you over


 
ideally i'd like in-ear noise reducing ones


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> ideally i'd like in-ear noise reducing ones


 
These then?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These then?


 
I'd prefer one with a 1.2m cord.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'd prefer one with a 1.2m cord.


 
You are on your own


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

The goalposts are constantly changing here


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are on your own


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so hungy I'm feeling faint.  Just had the last of me yoghurt and wondering how early I can get away with eating lunch, given it's a stinky chicken piri piri leftover from last night  

You watch - the fucking financy girly will be in dead on 12 (should be in already) just in time to get in my way of eating lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I am so hungy I'm feeling faint.



My food stash is flush today  

1x Turkey and mayo sarnie 
1x Heinz tomato soup 
1x Mars Bar 
1x Banana 
1x Large bag Pickled Onion Monster Munch 
1x Pitta Bread 
1x Tub Hummus 
1x Salad of rocket, cucumber, frankfurters, boiled eggs and grated cheese 

Where to start?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm hungry too.

I think I might have my lunch early.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Just under 4 hours to go now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just under 4 hours to go now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

now going to lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Sorry, you are right to be cross. Especially as it is not a little over 3 hours till I leave the office and stroll out into the fresh air.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, you are right to be cross. Especially as it is not a little over 3 hours till I leave the office and stroll out into the fresh air.


 
Tbf I was probably still in bed when you got to work though 

Lunch time I think!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ...as it is not a little over 3 hours till I leave the office and stroll out into the fresh air.


 


why i oughta...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Quick sprint to the bank and to the post office. 
Just a few emails and calls to sort out this afternoon, should be out the door in 2 hours and 10 minutes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been asleep. Now wondering whether to watch on afternoon TV or "Silent Witness" on iplayer


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quick sprint to the bank and to the post office.
> Just a few emails and calls to sort out this afternoon, should be out the door in 2 hours and 10 minutes.


 
Have you done that urgent report yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

afternoon drag beginning , still Friday tomorrow  and I've only worked 8 days this YEAR so far


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you done that urgent report yet?


 
Batted it over to the designer


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Batted it over to the designer


 
sticky wicket?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Batted it over to the *designer*


 
That's is my job title


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

i might catch the special train today


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i might catch the special train today


 
good lad


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That's is my job title


 
Safe pair of hands?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Sadly I am completely snowed under with work until at least 15:30


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i might catch the special train today


 
With the other gifteds?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With the other gifteds?


 
aye


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I will try and leave at 4.30

wish me luck


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> should be out the door in 2 hours and 10 minutes.





drcarnage said:


> i might catch the special train today





marty21 said:


> I will try and leave at 4.30


Fortunately cuntboss is working from home tomorrow, so it should be an easy day.  Otherwise there might have been trouble


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Padawan Learner is off tomorrow at a funeral so I am picking up his work too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

One for drroyalwedding - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12207203


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay so this is now officially a cold. I have managed to surround myself with a moat of soggy tissues!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have managed to surround myself with a moat of soggy tissues!


 
I first wrote this in 1988


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I first wrote this in 1988


 
Lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh boy. Swore pretty loudly today  Was setting up meeting rooms - changing rmns 3 and 4 into one giant rooooom and accidentally started changing 2 and 3 and said 'Oh cock!' when this was pointed out to me


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One for drroyalwedding - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12207203


 
If the dress in revealed before the big day, i'll be livid!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Feel bad about leaving at 15:30 on a Thursday afternoon. 
So made an executive decision to finish at 15:15. 
I am logging off already.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been preparing bundles !


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've been preparing bundles !


 
bundles?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> bundles?


 
yep, quite small bundles, I doubt they are big manly bundles like what you do.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep, quite small bundles, I doubt they are big manly bundles like what you do.


 
I like small bundles - they're short, simple and look dead smart. 

I had a call this morning confirming that the mother of all bundles will be arriving from the printers tomorrow. Over a hundred lever arch files for me to sort out


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

Not bundles of resin Marty? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...erstand...?p=11440618&viewfull=1#post11440618


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Not bundles of resin Marty?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...erstand...?p=11440618&viewfull=1#post11440618



  it's what we called it in the 80s


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I like small bundles - they're short, simple and look dead smart.
> 
> I had a call this morning confirming that the mother of all bundles will be arriving from the printers tomorrow. Over a hundred lever arch files for me to sort out


 
cheesus  - the biggest was about 20 pieces of paper - hardly merited being called a bundle tbf


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheesus  - the biggest was about 20 pieces of paper - hardly merited being called a bundle tbf


 
It's going to be a challenge, but I've got a week to sort them out.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's what we called it in the 80s


 
I know. We did too. 
It was just Mystery Guest and Kyser's comments that made me really chuckle. 
Chuckling has been a rare thing for me over the last couple of weeks so thought I would link it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think my minor bundles are added to other bundles made by other bundle makers


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I know. We did too.
> It was just Mystery Guest and Kyser's comments that made me really chuckle.
> Chuckling has been a rare thing for me over the last couple of weeks so thought I would link it


  let's hope for more chuckling opportunities for you


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2011)

the joker - gone
future self - gone
grandma - gone

just myself and VA left.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2011)

am I last here? 

Going now anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

I am still here...in bed. At least Mr. QofG's should be home soon so I can have a cup of tea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2011)

alright chaps and lasses. fuck me, they're working me hard in my new job, never a dull moment so far, day off tomorrow, but no drag atm.

hope ya's all keeping good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> alright chaps and lasses. fuck me, they're working me hard in my new job, never a dull moment so far, day off tomorrow, but no drag atm.
> 
> hope ya's all keeping good


 
Glad it's going well paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Glad it's going well paulie


it is going well. i'm feeling much better in and of myself.

even tho its clearly much more responsibility. and less tinternet lurking time.

thanx anyhoo queenie


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Freeday Dragchampions  

Up early and feeling pretty awake. Was early to bed last night which is always nice in preparation for the weekend. There will be much to do at work today but fuck it, in 12 hours time I shall be home and the alarms will be switched off!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Friday at last - good work everyone


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Early to desk but cricket on the wireless and coffee in hand. 

Nearly got run over twice on the way to work (once was too bloody close for my liking) which was not a perfect start to the day! Both were cars pulling out of blind single lane side streets over the pavement too fast. First one was a Jaguar and the second one was a BMW people carrier. Both of them looked at me like I was some sort of cunt being on the pavement


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Friday at last - good work everyone


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

morning 

is it friday yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is it friday yet?



Gregorian calendar seems to think so  

Not got much planned tonight. 
Footy tomorrow (Fulham vs Stoke) which hopefully will be a Fulham win. 
Sunday off the cinema to see a 1938 film which we missed when it was released due to not being born.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gregorian calendar seems to think so
> 
> Not got much planned tonight.
> Footy tomorrow (Fulham vs Stoke) which hopefully will be a Fulham win.
> Sunday off the cinema to see a 1938 film which we missed when it was released due to not being born.


 


drinks and curry tonight
if the weather's nice tomorrow i might take little carnage to hebden bridge for the day, then home for a curry
housework and curry on sunday


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Early to desk but cricket on the wireless and coffee in hand.
> 
> Nearly got run over twice on the way to work (once was too bloody close for my liking) which was not a perfect start to the day! Both were cars pulling out of blind single lane side streets over the pavement too fast. First one was a Jaguar and the second one was a BMW people carrier. Both of them looked at me like I was some sort of cunt being on the pavement


 
memo to self: must try harder


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
you're late


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> drinks and curry tonight
> if the weather's nice tomorrow i might take little carnage to hebden bridge for the day, then home for a curry
> housework and curry on sunday



Sounds spicy  



Pickman's model said:


> memo to self: must try harder


 
You should do, then I can take time off work and get a nice fat compo payout for all the whiplash and stress and stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You should do, then I can take time off work and get a nice fat compo payout for all the whiplash and stress and stuff


no, that's what happens if i cock things up again.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2011)

Should I or should I not go to work at all today? Had a sudden case (real mind you) of the muscle-achey man-bear-pig-flu yesterday, but woke up feeling a lot better today. All this possibly brought on by 24 hours of cross-continental travelling.

Anyway, go or stay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Should I or should I not go to work at all today? Had a sudden case (real mind you) of the muscle-achey man-bear-pig-flu yesterday, but woke up feeling a lot better today. All this possibly brought on by 24 hours of cross-continental travelling.
> 
> Anyway, go or stay?


if you go there will be trouble
but if you stay it will be double


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gregorian calendar seems to think so
> 
> Not got much planned tonight.
> Footy tomorrow (Fulham vs Stoke) which hopefully will be a Fulham win.
> Sunday off the cinema to see a 1938 film which we missed when it was released due to not being born.




mmm, what film?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Should I or should I not go to work at all today? Had a sudden case (real mind you) of the muscle-achey man-bear-pig-flu yesterday, but woke up feeling a lot better today. All this possibly brought on by 24 hours of cross-continental travelling.
> 
> Anyway, go or stay?


 
Stay! Have a lazy day at home 

I am stuck inside again, feel better in my head iyswim but physically worse. However I have made it downstairs so am tucked under my slanket with the 'puter, the telly and close to the kettle!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> am tucked under my slanket with the 'puter


what is this slanket of which you speak, and isn't it a bit crowded under it with your computer and television?


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2011)

My boss is listening to Mahler.  Should I be worried?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

golightly said:


> My boss is listening to Mahler.  Should I be worried?


 
do you mean your boss is hearing messages from gustav mahler, or that he is enjoying the great man's music?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're late


 
I've been here since 8:25 I'll have you know


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been here since 8:25 I'll have you know


 
more fool you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what is this slanket of which you speak, and isn't it a bit crowded under it with your computer and television?


 
This is a slanket (terrible name, I presume it's a mix of sleeping and blanket). However mine is not an official one so is smaller, a chocolate brown colour and from Sainsburys!!

Nah, my computer and TV keep me warm!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is a slanket (terrible name, I presume it's a mix of sleeping and blanket). However mine is not an official one so is smaller, a chocolate brown colour and from Sainsburys!!
> 
> Nah, my computer and TV keep me warm!


 
nice sofa


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean your boss is hearing messages from gustav mahler, or that he is enjoying the great man's music?


 
Hmm.. I did mean listening to his music but now you've got me thinking.  I do work in the public sector after all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nice sofa


 
Mmmm...sadly mine, like the slanket, is not quite that fancy!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

my copying should be arriving soon. i'm getting quite excited.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

*FRIDAY*

morning


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> my copying should be arriving soon. i'm getting quite excited.


 
bundles?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> *FRIDAY*
> 
> morning


 
morning - Friday it is, the sweet smell of Friday is all over us


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Sarnie soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning - Friday it is, the sweet smell of Friday is all over us




 I've missed you marty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I may make myself some coffee, then possibly a snooze


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't you just love corporate backstabbing and lying  

Fills my heart will joy and bile


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds perfect for a Friday Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, fuck the capitalists in the face with fire and stuff. 

Friday is good day but doubt I can sneak a lunch break today because Padawan Learner is not here. Considering I got here before 07:30 this is going to be a long old haul. Maybe I will have to pretend it is all a game or something?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning!  Yayyyyy Freedayyy

I _should_ be researching printers...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm starting to become concerned that my bundles haven't arrived.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I've missed you marty


 
xx


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I _should_ be researching printers...



Get a Mitsubishi DiamondStar 90 printing press, it is the obvious choice


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

just had an hilarious (to me) exchange with a tenant 

back story - a few days I was having a __~~ by our back entrance (ooo-eerrr) and he comes up to me and says 'is he in?' meaning the boss, I said yes, and he opened the door, I told him to go around to the front door and ask to see him as he didn't want people just waltzing in to the office, to which he replied 'fuck him' and he walked in - I wasn't that arsed tbh - they had a bit of a row and he left. I told the manager about what he had said, and he obviously spoke to the tenant - who just collared me outside 



> Him - can I have a word ?





> Me - sure





> Him - I didn't say what you said I said





> Me - that's what I heard





> Him - I didn't say it





> Me - That's what I heard





> Him - I NEVER use language like that





> Me - That's what I heard





> Him - I'm getting very angry now





> Me - I definitely heard it - I thought 'bloody hell' when you walked in


 (I actually said ' fuck me!) 



> Him - I didn't say it





> Me - That's what I heard





> Him - You're lying





> Me - No I'm not, THAT'S WHAT I HEARD



I think I could have thrown in a couple more THAT'S WHAT I HEARD because clearly he didn't understand what I was saying 

I'm looking forward to my next encounter with the cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Marty's cards are now marked


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty's cards are now marked


 
fuck him


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fuck him


What did you say?!?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I still have at least 4, probably 4.5 hours at desk with no respite. 
That is nasty, facing a possible 9.5 hour working day + 1.5 or 2 hours commute. 
It should be illegal on a Friday, it really should.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What did you say?!?


 
fuck him


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fuck him


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

How to pass the afternoon? 

I might do up a spreadsheet, that normally pleases


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

Feel like shit here  Though am finding the Iraq Inquiry strangely compulsive. Tony Blair is a right cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fuck him


 
actually I didn't say Fuck him to him, I just kept reapeating 'that's what I heard' again and again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> actually I didn't say Fuck him to him, I just kept reapeating 'that's what I heard' again and again.


 
That's not what he said


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That's not what he said





fudge him? 
flange him ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tony Blair is a right cunt.


 
He is not a winner of a chap is he?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is not a winner of a chap is he?


 
No - and he is doing himself no favours!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fudge him?
> flange him ?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
anyhoos I'm looking forward to my next encounter with him - saw him when I was coming back from lunch but the cunt avoided me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

My job today: 

Call someone 
Leave a message
Call someone 
Leave a message
Call someone 
Leave a message
Call someone 
Leave a message


----------



## kittyP (Jan 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...sadly mine, like the slanket, is not quite that fancy!


 
You have the same one as me. Fake slanket that is


----------



## kittyP (Jan 21, 2011)

We can drag at home under our slankets in mutual schmeeeer Quoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> We can drag at home under our slankets in mutual schmeeeer Quoggy



 the cat is angry because I am using it and he has been 'demoted' to the duvet


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Radio Woman is emptying the bins. 
This is normally an 'end of day' exercise' and could bode well?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

soon be golden hour!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

been a bundling


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> been a bundling


 
big bundle or small bundle?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> big bundle or small bundle?


 
big fuck-off-mother-of-all-bundles


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

Busy day has been busy.  Next week is looking the same


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big fuck-off-mother-of-all-bundles





I've just been speaking to Hoarding Man - he's promised me that he's got rid of all the rubbish he had in his flat - I think his motivation is that he wants to make the sex with the ladies - which is a good motivation imo


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy day has been busy.  Next week is looking the same


 
same here. not much drag at all today.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've just been speaking to Hoarding Man - he's promised me that he's got rid of all the rubbish he had in his flat - I think his motivation is that he wants to make the sex with the ladies - which is a good motivation imo


 
what sort of rubbish?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what sort of rubbish?



anything he can get his hand on as he trawls the bins and bin areas - old fridges, old bikes, clothes, piss stained mattresses - that sort of thing


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooo I quite like piss stained mattresses


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo I quite like piss stained mattresses


 
I'll put you in touch with him


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Since my last post at 14:33 it went all busy. 
Boss Man has gone home though and the other two are winding down now. 
I am making floorplans for October 2012, this might be why I am insane or something


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

almost got 10k


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll put you in touch with him


 
thanks mate


----------



## kittyP (Jan 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've just been speaking to Hoarding Man - he's promised me that he's got rid of all the rubbish he had in his flat - I think his motivation is that he wants to make the sex with the ladies - which is a good motivation imo



That made me thing  then


----------



## kittyP (Jan 21, 2011)

I suddenly panicked that I had stolen the 1000th post from one of you but thank fully it was Badgers. 
Good god imagine the beatings this evening if it was him I had stolen it from


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Good god imagine the beatings this evening if it was him I had stolen it from



Hush now baby. 
People might start knowing stuff.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Good god imagine the beatings this evening if it was him I had stolen it from


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
red cross of doom


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> red cross of doom


 
It is worth the wait drfishrage


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 21, 2011)

3 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is worth the wait drfishrage


 
I'll have to drag when I get home then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'll have to drag when I get home then.


 
The drag is with you


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

I might leave urban forever on 10k


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I might leave urban forever on 10k


 
See you at the other place then? 

http://www.fishforums.net/


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

Drugs not drags.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Drugs not drags.


 
Hello


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> See you at the other place then?
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/


 
I think I signed up to that at some point in the past.


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

<dribbles incoherently>


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> <dribbles incoherently>


 
cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Drugs not drags.


Day off ya cunt?


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope. POETS day. Out the door at three. Druggy concoctions bubbling away on the stove by half past.

Cunt that I am.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Druggy concoctions bubbling away on the stove


 
Stove you say?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2011)

Utter cunt 

Oh fer fucks sake - sick of waiting around doing nowt here, think I'm gonna fuck off early n all


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

It's nothing special, badgers. I shan't trouble you with the details.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's nothing special, badgers. I shan't trouble you with the details.


 
I see, trouble you say?


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

If it's any consolation I did have a flat tyre today. That was a fucking drag.


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, trouble.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Flat is not so good. 
I have a jammed stapler which pretty much wrote my afternoon off


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

into the last 10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

The other two keep _saying_ they are leaving
I want action not words


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Nope. POETS day. Out the door at three. Druggy concoctions bubbling away on the stove by half past.
> 
> Cunt that I am.


I've forgotten what poet stands for; and I still haven't bubbled a concoction  

Enjoy your evening


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

piss off early today something? sunshine?


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2011)

tomorrows saturday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2011)

ahhhh 

still here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2011)

Bye x


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2011)

laters draggers


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning all - late start - both of us forgot to set the alarm - still no panic - Flexi-time


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

monday


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> monday


 
^^^this


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

i need breakfast


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

might as well get dressed and off to work


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might as well get dressed and off to work


 


i've been in here since 8!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i've been in here since 8!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning!


drcarnage said:


> monday


 At least the week is only going to get shorter


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i've been in here since 8!


 
haha


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

I work with a really negative woman and I'm in a PROPER good mood this morning; waiting to see how long it takes til she gets fucked off and smacks me for grinning and singing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

Just was singing to Lady Gaga and she started singing with  me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Meant to get up before 6am today. 
Woke up at 7am which was mildly annoying. 

Oh well, although it is Glumday I do have left over curry for lunch


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

mmmmm curry


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2011)

God I'm knackered.  Thank God it's Day 3 of 3 today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 24, 2011)

Hola! I am in work, but only really in body as I am still feeling a bit shit and my mind wants to be back at home and under the duvet


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hola! I am in work, but only really in body as I am still feeling a bit shit and my mind wants to be back at home and under the duvet


 
I don't understand why work can't be done from bed anyway! Office full of beds is how it should be


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

keithy said:


> mmmmm curry


 






Bit of leftover tandoori mixed grill, mushroom pilau rice, tarka dal, saag paneer and a whole naan.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hola! I am in work, but only really in body as I am still feeling a bit shit and my mind wants to be back at home and under the duvet


 
Should have took your slanket with you


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah man that looks proper fit. I particularly want that bit that looks like some kind of umbilical cord (in dried out taped to belly button style, ala Freddy got Fingered).

I just changed my mate's desktop to a tiled picture of the chuckle brothers. Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Just had the building manager pop in the office. Three offices broken into over the weekend and loads of stuff nicked. One of the offices that was broken into have been robbed three times since Christmas!!!! 

Cheering start to the week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh well, burglary aside the day is much like any other Monday. General apathy and the usual Monday meeting which was less than fun. 

It is nearing the halfway mark though. Food soon and then a bit of sloth before doing my usual 20% work ethic


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

busy morning - cashpoint nearby wasn't working - only got a couple of quid for lunch - shop next door is cheap - will see what I can get


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy morning - cashpoint nearby wasn't working - only got a couple of quid for lunch - shop next door is cheap - will see what I can get


 
Photos, details and stuff please


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Photos, details and stuff please


 
will try - likely to be a cheese and ham sandwich and some doritos


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will try - likely to be a cheese and ham sandwich and some doritos


 
A classic ^


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2011)

I fancy sushi for lunch.


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

I had philadelphia and mushroom sandwiches. NOW WANT CRESPS.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

CRESPS - http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cresps/88737460879


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm going to the junction tavern for lunch 

http://www.junctiontavern.co.uk/menu.php


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ewww GROSS


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm going to the junction tavern for lunch
> 
> http://www.junctiontavern.co.uk/menu.php


 

Chargrilled beef burger, hand cut chips, tomato relish & coleslaw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm going to the junction tavern for lunch
> 
> http://www.junctiontavern.co.uk/menu.php


 
Beer battered coley fillet, hand cut chips, mushy peas, tartare sauce for me. Possibly followed by treacle tart


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chargrilled beef burger, hand cut chips, tomato relish & coleslaw


 
Think that would be my choice too.

There is a Terry Tibbs lookalike downstairs delivering some fridges.  I might see if he wants to do a deal


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beer battered coley fillet, hand cut chips, mushy peas, tartare sauce for me. Possibly followed by treacle tart


 
Marty would be having some olives or a bread bun


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Wondering if drcarnage got his headphones.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty would be having some olives or a bread bun


 
he'd be weaving yogurt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty would be having some olives or a bread bun


 
With tapwater


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> With tapwater



Tepid tap water served in a chipped mug


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Photos, details and stuff please


 
'Italian chicken' sandwich, cheese and onion hula hoops, mars bar - £1.99 in total - bargain basement lunch

the sandwich was reduced from £1.89 to £1.10, even though the best before date was 27th Jan.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty would be having some olives or a bread bun


 
I hate Olives


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> With tapwater


 
I will have some water  from our cold water dispenser


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 'Italian chicken' sandwich, cheese and onion hula hoops, mars bar - £1.99 in total - bargain basement lunch
> 
> the sandwich was reduced from £1.89 to £1.10, even though the best before date was 27th Jan.


 
That is not bad for £1.99 Marty. 
Can you have a free coffee in the office to go with it?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is not bad for £1.99 Marty.
> Can you have a free coffee in the office to go with it?


 
yes, at the moment   well, there is some of the old stuff left, but I can't see it lasting more than a week


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

bet the Chief Exec gets free fucking coffee 


*shakes fist*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes, at the moment   well, there is some of the old stuff left, but I can't see it lasting more than a week


 
It is like you are being stripped of your dignity Mart  

When will you start having to bring your own pens in?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hate Olives


 
London Bloomer and unsalted butter for you then.  I think you're £1.99 special is probably a better deal


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is like you are being stripped of your dignity Mart
> 
> When will you start having to bring your own pens in?


 
Broken Britain


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 'Italian chicken' sandwich



Are you sure the chicken is from Italy?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is like you are being stripped of your dignity Mart
> 
> When will you start having to bring your own pens in?


 
couldn't find any pens that worked this morning - found one in my manbag that was from a place I left in 2008 - still works   I liberated loads of them in my last week there


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you sure the chicken is from Italy?


 
not positive


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not positive


 
http://www.stoplabelinglies.com/about-us.html


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

went to the chinese supermarket and got a massive box of instant noodle on discount.

that's dinner sorted for the next month


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> went to the chinese supermarket and got a massive box of instant noodle on discount.
> 
> That's dinner sorted for the next month


 
headphones?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> headphones?


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> headphones?


 
got some cheap sony ones at the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> got some cheap sony ones at the weekend


 
How are they?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How are they?


 
not bad, but the bass could be a bit louder


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not bad, but the bass could be a bit louder


 
sorry, didn't catch that


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not bad, but the bass could be a bit louder


 
Pleased you got some


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sorry, didn't catch that


 




Badgers said:


> Pleased you got some


 
thanks  me too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~


 
good call!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Only 3 of us left now. 
Boss Man will probably be off soon too. 

Been an all round fail of a day today here so far.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

Off a bundling!


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

HURRY UP DAY GOD DAMMIT!! 

I'm seeing a hotty after work, getting fidgety


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Off a bundling!


 
a bundling we will go


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

keithy said:


> I'm seeing a hotty after work, getting fidgety


 
Filth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 24, 2011)

keithy said:


> HURRY UP DAY GOD DAMMIT!!
> 
> I'm seeing a hotty after work, getting fidgety


 


I am starting to wilt here - may try and leave early. Have got an audition this evening as well which I am not really in any fit state for but ah well.


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

Not quite filth badgers, but it's gonna be good to see him. Not saying the chair is gettin damp nor owt.

NO WILTING QOG!! *waters*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

keithy said:


> Not saying the chair is gettin damp nor owt.


----------



## keithy (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a fair depiction


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

I like this today:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

The boss here loves that kind of bollocks.  Thankfully the team meetings with motivational talks on tapes ave stopped, for now at least


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got an email from a scandanavian sounding fellah, telling me I should have cc'd 4 other people to a recent email I sent 

I think he emailed me last month telling me the same thing - and I completely forgot about it


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2011)

hello drageeees! i'm on the most boring conference call In The World.... *sigh*


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The boss here loves that kind of bollocks.  Thankfully the team meetings with motivational talks on tapes ave stopped, for now at least


 
fuck. that reminds me about the cascade brief/team meeting on wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like this today:



I was at a place a few years ago, and they had a rebranding  and a new slogan 'We Can'  trouble was  - they blatantly couldn't


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

not long left before monday is over


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not long left before monday is over


 
This is good news ^


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news ^


 
this ^^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 24, 2011)

monday already over here chaps, tea on the go


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2011)

hmmm, pub or packing, pub or packing.. this conundrum may occupy my remaining 53 minutes....


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

crustychick said:


> hmmm, pub or packing, pub or packing.. this conundrum may occupy my remaining 53 minutes....


 
pub pub pub!


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> pub pub pub!


 
I *am* leaning this way, it has to be said


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 24, 2011)

10 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2011)

crustychick said:


> I *am* leaning this way, it has to be said


 
i'm pubbing in 9 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Only two of us left now. 
Come on, come on, come on!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 24, 2011)

packing is much easier after pub, true fact


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Going


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2011)

ya buggers. pub wins - in 6 mins time


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Early early start to the drag today. 
Tired but large coffee in hand and lunch is made already. 
Have much to do today so may not be much in the way of the drag, we shall see! 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> packing is much easier after pub, true fact



We may find out today if this is true fact


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this the week that Marty hits the 50k post count? 

He is an inspiration to us all


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this the week that Marty hits the 50k post count?
> 
> He is an inspiration to us all


 
I'll do my best


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll do my best


 
Must. Try. Harder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this the week that Marty hits the 50k post count?
> 
> He is an inspiration to us all


 
i think he'll get banned when he's on 49,998


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he'll get banned when he's on 49,998


 
Shall we hack his account to make sure?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he'll get banned when he's on 49,998


 


Badgers said:


> Shall we hack his account to make sure?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shall we hack his account to make sure?








make it so


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
Morning drcarpfish, how are you today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning drcarpfish, how are you today?


 



			
				drcarnage said:
			
		

> miserable, hungover and coming down


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
 

Best way to start a Loseday in my opinion!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning drcarpfish, how are you today?


 
not bad my good man. not bad. you?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not bad my good man. not bad. you?


 
Not bad. Hard to say really. 

4/10


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not bad. Hard to say really.
> 
> 4/10


 
must try harder


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not bad. Hard to say really.
> 
> 4/10


 
I would rate myself a 6/10 but seeing as I've just found out that TNT didn't take my bundles last night it's gone down to 5/10


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I would rate myself a 6/10 but seeing as I've just found out that TNT didn't take my bundles last night it's gone down to 5/10


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> must try harder


 
I think that being a 4/10 while at work is fairly good myself.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning



Pickman's model said:


>


You are not on form today


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> You are not on form today


even at my worst i'm on better bloody form than you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

That's more like it


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I would rate myself a 6/10 but seeing as I've just found out that TNT didn't take my bundles last night it's gone down to 5/10


 
Quite why you would entrust your bundles with a Swiss punk band from the late 70s then express disappointment is beyond me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quite why you would entrust your bundles with a Swiss punk band from the late 70s then express disappointment is beyond me.


 
miserable, hungover, coming down -- all makes sense to me.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Right, some work to do.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quite why you would entrust your bundles with a Swiss punk band from the late 70s then express disappointment is beyond me.


 
I should've known better.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

In early as we have a staff meeting at 9.30pm. I have treated myself to a skinny vanilla latte from Starbucks....so that's £2.50 I won't see again!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In early as we have a staff meeting at 9.30pm.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry for your loss


 
It is actually our big, big boss in the US who has gone and this is a meeting to tell us why. I think we may be okay, fingers crossed, but the American office may be re-structured.

Also the words "salary review" were mentioned...though I fear they may be followed by "we can't afford one"!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is actually our big, big boss in the US has gone and this is a meeting to tell us why. I think we may be okay, fingers crossed, but the American office may be re-structured.
> 
> Also the words "salary review" were mentioned...though I fear they may be followed by "we can't afford one"!



Scandal afoot Qoggy, keep us posted


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he'll get banned when he's on 49,998


 
I'll try my best


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll try my best


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Gah, I can't get going!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Meeting is over - pay freeze  and we need to make savings, a sly did at the newbie (tee hee!) but otherwise things are okay.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Meeting is over - pay freeze  and we need to make savings, a sly did at the newbie (tee hee!) but otherwise things are okay.


 
Meeting over is good.
Pay freeze is bad but better than some outcomes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meeting over is good.
> *Pay freeze is bad but better than some outcomes*.


 
Yeah it is not unexpected and tbh I just feel glad to have a job at the moment, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

dinner time yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> could have been a lot worse.


 
They could have stripped you naked and beaten you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They could have stripped you naked and beaten you.


 
That's every other Thursday tbf


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2011)

my most boring conference call dragged on so long yesterday afternoon that it got adjourned to be carried on this morning and I'm STILL on it... blimey.... ARG!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's every other Thursday tbf


 
Phew... 

In other news a company from Tunisia just called me. Proceeded to slag off Britain for ages


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew...
> 
> In other news a company from Tunisia just called me. Proceeded to slag off Britain for ages


 
Brilliant!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Joker's offered to make a drink. He *never *offers to make a drink


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Slow day is already slow and annoying. 
I am supposed to be busy today but nothing is happening.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Joker's offered to make a drink. He *never *offers to make a drink


 
He's after something....possibly your body. Or your mug.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

busy morning


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy morning


 
I was in Clapton the other day


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was in Clapton the other day





whereabouts?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's after something....possibly your body. Or your mug.


 
It must be the former. Apparently my mug is considered a "hazard to human health".


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It must be the former. Apparently my mug is considered a "hazard to human health".


 
I find the best way to stop someone using my mug is to piss in it after every cup of tea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It must be the former. Apparently my mug is considered a "*hazard to human health*".



 And long may it remain so!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I find the best way to stop someone using my mug is to piss in it after every cup of tea


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> And long may it remain so!


 
It once got to a point when even the dishwasher couldn't shift the crap around the sides


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> whereabouts?


 
Pub


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub


 
Crooked Billet?, Royal Sovereign? The Elderfield? Biddle Brothers? Hope and Anchor? Princess of Wales?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Royal Sovereign?


 
A fine establishment


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Biddle Brothers?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A fine establishment


 
give me a bell next time you're in there - it's a good pub - we had an urbanite drink there last year - very convenient for me - me and stells watched England getting trounced by Germany in the World Cup there, too 

*shakes fist at England *


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Biddly said:


>


 
T'is a nice place too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> give me a bell next time you're in there - it's a good pub - we had an urbanite drink there last year - very convenient for me - me and stells watched England getting trounced by Germany in the World Cup there, too
> 
> *shakes fist at England *



The Pizza was great, really great. 
There was a (pre/post) wedding party on so did not stop too long. 
Had a good chat with the chap who runs it though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

In other news I am bald again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It must be the former. Apparently my mug is considered a "hazard to human health".


 
What was he expecting you to drink out of?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What was he expecting you to drink out of?


 
The toilet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe he's trying to cut out the middle man


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy slackers

God I fucking hate work.  

I have to install a network printer soon.  I know this will entail a whole afternoon of one fuck up after another.  I am trying to zen myself out before I even begin


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Afternoon Sojjy. 
How is life outside work though?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

noodles for dinner again


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> noodles for dinner again


 
bundles of noodles?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2011)

yay - lunchtime!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bundles of noodles?


 
it is quite a large bundle of noodles, yes


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Afternoon Sojjy.
> How is life outside work though?


 
'lo bajjy

life is brilliant outside of work my friend   thanks for reminding me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

Escaping from the office to do a site survey tomorrow 

But it means leaving an hour earlier than normal to get to the H&S induction


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> life is brilliant outside of work my friend



Marvellous Sojjer  

I am doing okay outside of work too. 
Would like more time outside work but it will do


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Code Red is off again  

In other news it is raining in SW18


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Code Red is off again
> 
> In other news it is raining in SW18


 
I'm pissing myself laughing at that thread


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm pissing myself laughing at that thread


 
It is great isn't it. 
I will laugh and laugh then sleep like a baby


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is great isn't it.
> I will laugh and laugh then sleep like a baby


 
I hope you'll be safe in your pram.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I hope you'll be safe in your pram.


 
Wasted 10 minutes of my life trawling for prams/pushchairs/highchairs that had pictures of fish on them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wasted 10 minutes of my life trawling for prams/pushchairs/highchairs that had pictures of fish on them.


 
"Cats in pushchairs" was my search!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wasted 10 minutes of my life trawling for prams/pushchairs/highchairs that had pictures of fish on them.


 


Did you find this one?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you find this one?


 
Heh


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2011)

oh, that IS fun


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

It feels like it should be 4pm 
We are not even in the 3pm zone yet  

This day is not a good one for the office at all


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

we are in the 3pm zone now - been a hectic day tbh - be glad to get home


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wasted 10 minutes of my life trawling for prams/pushchairs/highchairs that had pictures of fish on them.


 
I wish I could do the fish thing again but i've been warned.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I wish I could do the fish thing again but* i've been warned*.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Pizza was great, really great.
> There was a (pre/post) wedding party on so did not stop too long.
> Had a good chat with the chap who runs it though.


 
less than 10 min walk from my gaff


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


I have a "No Fishing" sign in my bathroom. Found it in the middle of the river after a flood


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Just had some industry espionage stuff going on. 
Really good scandal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had some industry espionage stuff going on.
> Really good scandal.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

tell us!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
The words (not in this order exactly) were liar, shyster, crook, gay community, in the car park, charging for it, alcoholic, bankrupt, county court judgement, raging, drunk and more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The words (not in this order exactly) were liar, shyster, crook, gay community, in the car park, charging for it, alcoholic, bankrupt, county court judgement, raging, drunk and more


 
Fantastic!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic!!


 
It is wicked


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The words (not in this order exactly) were liar, shyster, crook, gay community, in the car park, charging for it, alcoholic, bankrupt, county court judgement, raging, drunk and more


 
ace


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got sets of accounts and some court action history from an 'anonymous' email address


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got sets of accounts and some court action history from an 'anonymous' email address


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got sets of accounts and some court action history from an 'anonymous' email address


----------



## PopCulture (Jan 25, 2011)

I now get up at 5:30 am to make it into work for 7:00 am I'm now working 10 hours pre day in front of a computer screen.....Fridays off. Three day week ends.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 25, 2011)

PopCulture said:


> I now get up at 5:30 am to make it into work for 7:00 am I'm now working 10 hours pre day in front of a computer screen.....*Fridays off. Three day week ends.*


 
You utter, utter cunt. 

Oh, and welcome btw


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

PopCulture said:


> I now get up at 5:30 am to make it into work for 7:00 am I'm now working 10 hours pre day in front of a computer screen.....Fridays off. Three day week ends.



Genius!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> You utter, utter cunt.
> 
> Oh, and welcome btw


 
The draggers welcome


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuck this, I am off dragweezers


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn it, woke at 04:45 due to some horrid dreams. Never normally dream or remember my dreams but these were real life messy and there was no more sleeping to be had. Oh well, have watched some Andy Murray v Alexandr Dolgopolov in the Australian Open and drunk my own weight in coffee.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning!  Killing time watching shit breakfast tv until I get picked up


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Get through today and the week is practically over!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

Awaiting h&s induction now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

Still waiting


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

team meeting at 10:30 today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Awaiting h&s induction now


 


drcarnage said:


> team meeting at 10:30 today


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

how do i try and get out of it? heart attack, stroke or bleeding anus?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 26, 2011)

oh dear - am going to stink the office out today with the pure volume of whisky that surely must be seeping from my pores


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

crustychick said:


> oh dear - am going to stink the office out today with the pure volume of whisky that surely must be seeping from my pores


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

> Dear all
> 
> Team brief this morning has been cancelled and will be rescheduled for next week the Friday 4th Feb.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Friday 4th Feb? 

Anniversary of the Outbreak of Armed Struggle against Portuguese Colonialism (Angola)

Seems a bit callous to schedule a team meeting on such an occasion


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday 4th Feb?
> 
> Anniversary of the Outbreak of Armed Struggle against Portuguese Colonialism (Angola)
> 
> Seems a bit callous to schedule a team meeting on such an occasion


 or a call to arms


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday 4th Feb?
> 
> Anniversary of the Outbreak of Armed Struggle against Portuguese Colonialism (Angola)
> 
> Seems a bit callous to schedule a team meeting on such an occasion


 
You're right Badgers. I'll raise it with management and ask them to put the meeting back a month or two.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

In other news I have just cum a little bit. 
After 6 weeks without I have a smart phone again  

iPhone 3G 8G to tide me over until my little broken baby returns to me


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just cum a little bit.
> After 6 weeks without I have a smart phone again
> 
> iPhone 3G 8G to tide me over until my little broken baby returns to me


 
congrats


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just cum a little bit.


 tmi


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> tmi


 
this is the information age


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> this is the information age


 
in your case it's the too much information age.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> in your case it's the too much information age.


 
Too much information would have contained smell, thickness and mopping up technique.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

did you mop it up or did you just smear it on the desk?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> did you mop it up or did you just smear it on the desk?


 
Sleeve


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sleeve


 
good work


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

It was on the news this morning that 650 of my colleagues are going to lose their jobs.  Gutted.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was on the news this morning that 650 of my colleagues are going to lose their jobs.  Gutted.


 
Oh no, I read the announcement was coming! 
That is really shitty


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was on the news this morning that 650 of my colleagues are going to lose their jobs.  Gutted.


 
fucking hell


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was on the news this morning that 650 of my colleagues are going to lose their jobs.  Gutted.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Footy tonight. 
I have mixed emotions.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

facilities man has some new glasses and looks like a right sex pest


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Footy tonight.
> I have mixed emotions.


tonight?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> tonight?


 
Things are afoot Biddler  

Liverpool vs Fulham tonight at 8pm
The Hoot are showing the game


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Writing emails, endless emails. 
I should be writing poems and stories.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Writing emails, endless emails.
> I should be writing poems and stories.


 
write the emails as poems and stories


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> write the emails as poems and stories


 
The people I write to from here are devoid of joy and are undeserving. 
Useless soulless cunts pay my rent though


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The people I write to from here are devoid of joy and are undeserving.


 
Same here, but it's kind of understandable when I'm sending them a court summons.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Same here, but it's kind of understandable when I'm sending them a court summons.


 
 

We are full of joy here in the drag.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning all - I have had no internet access until now *runs around tearing hair and screaming* so have had to clean the bathroom and so my work. I may wander down to the charity shops later if I can be arsed!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are full of joy here in the drag.


 
except mondays to thursdays


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I have had no internet access until now *runs around tearing hair and screaming* so have had to clean the bathroom and so my work. I may wander down to the charity shops later if I can be arsed!




charity shops


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> except mondays to thursdays


 
A given this


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Right, early lunch consisting of a brisk walk to the post office and then back to the office for a 1pm visit from BT  

Happy, happy, joy, joy!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

Back in the office now after spending the morning on a building site.  The H&S (gone mad) thing took longer than doing the actual survey


----------



## crustychick (Jan 26, 2011)

pleasepleasepleaseplease can it be lunchtime already?!?! my hangover needs fed....


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

20 minutes until dinnertime...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Things are afoot Biddler
> 
> Liverpool vs Fulham tonight at 8pm
> The Hoot are showing the game


I have homeworks


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 26, 2011)

today is 
roll on lunchtime


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

dinnertime


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2011)

Have decided to stay at home and do some knitting rather than venture to the charity shops. I am snug in my slanket


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I have homeworks



Fax them over, I will get them done for you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have decided to stay at home and do some knitting rather than venture to the charity shops. I am snug in my slanket


Sounds like the best plan  how are your legs doing missus?



Badgers said:


> Fax them over, I will get them done for you.


They're at home, and not in English


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

i have to say it's very considerate of Leeds students to organise a march on my route back to the office.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Sounds like the best plan  *how are your legs doing missus*?
> 
> They're at home, and not in English



Getting better - still a little bit achy and feeling weak, generally, which is another reason to stay put today. However tomorrow morning I am, hopefully, going to attempt to walk from Paddington to Warren Street - sticking close to the bus route just incase!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> They're at home, and not in English



I have clients that are fluent.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Getting better - still a little bit achy and feeling weak, generally, which is another reason to stay put today. However tomorrow morning I am, hopefully, going to attempt to walk from Paddington to Warren Street - sticking close to the bus route just incase!!


 
Would posting some pics of your legs help at all?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Getting better - still a little bit achy and feeling weak, generally, which is another reason to stay put today. However tomorrow morning I am, hopefully, going to attempt to walk from Paddington to Warren Street - sticking close to the bus route just incase!!


Good news on the getting better, and hope the walk tomorrow is ok 



Badgers said:


> Would posting some pics of your legs help at all?


I think so, yes 



Badgers said:


> I have clients that are fluent.


Stop it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would posting some pics of your legs help at all?



All hail my stripy tights (I still have and wear them)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

busiest morning ever !  Bit of a crisis to sort out (on-going) arguing with dep manager about a decision he agreed with - because I suggested it - he said it was my decision, yet he had to agree with it, or it couldn't be made - so he agreed with it - yet seems to not want to be responsible for it - told him that it couldn't have been made without his agreement - he is sulking 1-0 to me


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All hail my stripy tights (I still have and wear them)
> 
> View attachment 13446


 
*Bows down*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All hail my stripy tights (I still have and wear them)
> 
> View attachment 13446


 
you look a bit 'brassy' there


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

'brassy' being a good look


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 'brassy' being a good look


 
Nice recovery


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

hello


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice recovery


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you look a bit 'brassy' there


 


marty21 said:


> 'brassy' being a good look


 


neonwilderness said:


> Nice recovery


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

To add insult to injury, I have been called into work on my day off because someone has gone sick.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

that's rubbish, and has happened to you a few times.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you look a bit 'brassy' there


 


marty21 said:


> 'brassy' being a good look


 


neonwilderness said:


> Nice recovery



I quite like "brassy tbh! I tried to find a pic of myself when I wasn't making a funny face......I couldn't find one  I tell myself it's acting...face pulling acting!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i have to say it's very considerate of Leeds students to organise a march on my route back to the office.


 
Thought of you just now (not in a fruity way) as I popped the pet shop. 
No new fish in but they did have red clawed crabs.







I was watching them with interest when the guy in the pet shop came up to me holding some tissue paper and told me to stand still. Turned out one of the crabs was on the floor right next to my feet!! Could have stood on the little chap!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Those crabs are cool but where would you keep them? I'm thinking about a shallow salt water aquarium - a living room rock pool


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

I saw a tank ages ago that that a shoreline thing built into it for keeping newts and stuff.  Looked quite good but IIRC it cost a small fortune


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Those crabs are cool but where would you keep them? I'm thinking about a shallow salt water aquarium - a living room rock pool


 
They are brackish water ideally. 
You can keep them in a Terrapin style set up. 

I used to have shrimps on the bottom of my community tank but they were too tasty for the other fish to resist


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd love to have a tank (well, two tanks: one with tropical freshwater fishes and one with UK freshwater fishes) again.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd love to have a tank


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> one with UK freshwater fishes


You could build a salmon ladder in your garden?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I'd love to have a tank


 
I'd love to have one of those things with ground-to-air missiles on the back


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You could build a salmon ladder in your garden?


 
I'd need a big garden.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'd need a big garden.


 
Pessimist


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

I need this day to end


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pessimist


 
just weighing out pros and cons


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just weighing out pros and cons


 
You could get smaller salmon


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheesus, it has been well busy today - dealing with crisisisisisises -


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You could get smaller salmon


 
I'd still have to protect them from poachers - they're everywhere


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Cheesus, it has been well busy today - dealing with crisisisisisises -


I will pray to cheesus tonight with a cheese omelette


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

Crabs are scary and wrong.  Apart from they're on your dinner plate, obv.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Even when they're tiny?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Crabs are scary and wrong.  Apart from they're on your dinner plate, obv.


 
small crabs are cute


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Crabs are scary and wrong.  Apart from they're on your dinner plate, obv.


 
What about little crabs?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> small crabs are cute


 


Badgers said:


> What about little crabs?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need this day to end


 
this ^^^

good luck with this as well


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Even when they're tiny?


 
Yep.  Nasty swivelly-eyed, scuttly things. 

Shudders.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Yep.  Nasty swivelly-eyed, scuttly things.
> 
> Shudders.


 
even hermit crabs?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Yep.  Nasty swivelly-eyed, scuttly things.
> 
> Shudders.


Fair enough, note made for the next walk/cycle near the beach (I won't point them out to you!) 



drcarnage said:


> even hermit crabs?


Was going to be my next question, they look like walking shells


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2011)

off to hand deliver letter to an elusive tenant who isn't answering his fucking phone 

*shakes fist* 

then I'll fuck off home 


it will take about an hour to deliver this letter


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Was going to be my next question, they look like walking shells


 
probably the coolest crabs ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> even hermit crabs?


 
especially hermit crabs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I need this day to end


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it will take about an hour to deliver this letter






drcarnage said:


> probably the coolest crabs ever


whereas those massive christmas crabs can fuck right off imo 

I'm googling crabs now and getting a bit freaked out! 

Little ones are good, I'll stick to them


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> whereas those massive christmas crabs can fuck right off imo
> 
> I'm googling crabs now and getting a bit freaked out!
> 
> Little ones are good, I'll stick to them


 
i hope you're not getting crabs


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> whereas those massive christmas crabs can fuck right off imo


 
Are those the massive ones that hang out on trees? I'm not a big fan either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope you're not getting crabs


I might already have some (in the freezer).



drcarnage said:


> Are those the massive ones that hang out on trees? I'm not a big fan either.


Them's the ones.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2011)

Enough of crabs though, I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Close now people.
The other three are talking of departing.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 26, 2011)

grandma's gone, so just myself, the joker, VA and mein fuhrer left. I think i'll be first out of that lot.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

They have coats on


----------



## kittyP (Jan 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have coats on


 
Start ushering!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2011)

Still here 

Started at 7.15 this morning, will have to skive for at least 2 hours tomorrow to make up


----------



## crustychick (Jan 26, 2011)

my boss has just gone, and someone else. should probably stick it out until 5:30 though.... urgh....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2011)

Gone


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, this year can fuck off  

My mum was in a car crash yesterday. Was in the pub when I got the news and it was a pretty bad one. Not bad because my food had only arrived seconds before the phone call giving me the news so my £9.40 burger went mostly to waste. Bad because it was a pretty nasty prang by all accounts. Dual carriageway, car written off and totally her fellas fault I am told. He is 80 (or 81?) and just swerved into another lane. She is going to be okay but she was physically bashed up badly while he feels terrible and this will really affect them. Gotta head into work today and step brother is there today. Feel a bit EEEEEEK about it but at least she is not really bad. 

Friday Eve and bring on the drag then, nothing else can can wrong can it?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's not good news - hope Badgermum is on the mend


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> That's not good news - hope Badgermum is on the mend


 
Not the best eh? She will be ok though it seems. 
The important bits (organs and brains) are ok thankfully and she sent me a text which must be a good sign? 

Starting the drag late today as sleep was sparse last night. Oh well, it will all work out


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

morning 

I hope your mum's ok Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning drnontetrapodcraniate  

She will be good. Just feel a bit far away and my sister is too. Must focus on the drag


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

any chance you can go and see her?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> any chance you can go and see her?


 
Will do soon, still at home waiting for a call but can't do much can I? 
Have a free weekend coming up so will hold off till then unless needed. 
Silly stuff eh? Want to go make her cups of tea and talk at her but sounds like she does not need that really  

So, back to the drag......


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will do soon, still at home waiting for a call but can't do much can I?
> Have a free weekend coming up so will hold off till then unless needed.
> Silly stuff eh? Want to go make her cups of tea and talk at her but sounds like she does not need that really
> 
> So, back to the drag......


 
Nah, that's not silly at all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, all good and off to shower for the drag.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning!

Bit of a shit end to the week Badgers


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Been tasked to create a template


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2011)

yeargh!!! went to pub for quick drink, bumped into an aussie bloke who i met on friday at rugby, he said "it's australia day", we ended up getting lagged.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeargh!!! went to pub for quick drink, bumped into an aussie bloke who i met on friday at rugby, he said "it's australia day", we ended up getting lagged.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry to hear about your ma badgers.

(i feel like i've been in a car crash too)

bleurgh, onwards and something......


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Today I'm going to count how many times grandma says "dear" and "pathetic"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Back in full drag again. 
Tired and a bit grouchy so not ideal. 

Friday Eve though so one sleep and most of us shall be released back into the wild!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Today I'm going to count how many times grandma says "dear" and "pathetic"


 
Her phone is being hacked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Back in full drag again.
> *Tired and a bit grouchy so not ideal*.
> 
> Friday Eve though so one sleep and most of us shall be released back into the wild!




Mind you I feel a bit the same, am spoiling for a fight today...so watch out!

In better news my legs seem to have recovered and I walked in from Paddington.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Her phone is being hacked


 
i get double points if she says "it's pathetic isn't it dear"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had an email from a guy at a company we're working with asking me to send back copies of his work that he'd emailed the other day.  I think it was a tactful way of saying he'd fucked it up and didn't have a backup


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i get double points if she says "it's pathetic isn't it dear"


 
Have you checked the Daily Mail website for any outrageous stories to discuss?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you checked the Daily Mail website for any outrageous stories to discuss?


 


The Metro is her daily rag, but she did ask what was wrong with the Mail when I started slagging it off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

It's political correctness gone mad


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

you couldn't make it up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2011)

This morning on my walk I saw a lady wearing flesh coloured skin tight PVC (I think) trousers and a short, open coat. I don't think I was the only one who did a double take thinking she had forgotten to put her skirt and scanties on!

Then I saw a man on a motorbike smoking a cheeroot - he looked very cool


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had a meeting where we discussed and agreed on exactly the same things that have been holding back a project as we have done so for the last 5 years. Now that's progress


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mum, badgers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

I think an early lunch is fast approaching


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think an early lunch is fast approaching


 
I think I may have somthing other than noodles today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum, badgers.


^ what Ms T said. xx


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

lunch-time  is nearly here -


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Fucking PC messing up
Fucking world is crap isn't it 
Fancy the pub for lunch but not gonna.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking PC messing up
> Fucking world is crap isn't it
> Fancy the pub for lunch but not gonna.


 
sorry to hear about yer mum


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 27, 2011)

There's nothing worse than having to stick it out at work when someone important is ill.

I'm subscribing to this thread because work is dragging like a <insert witty metaphor that I can't be arsed to think of> at the moment. I might even start looking for something else. Although probably I won't bother in reality.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking PC messing up
> Fucking world is crap isn't it
> Fancy the pub for lunch but not gonna.


 


Sorry to hear about your Mum, hope she, and you, feel better soon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

You can come and help me out Rubes... I'm swamped, but cannae concentrate


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum, badgers.


 


Biddly said:


> ^ what Ms T said. xx


 


Pickman's model said:


> sorry to hear about yer mum



Cheers guys, the old girl will be okay  

What is slightly more troubling is that her (81 year old) fella caused the crash so I get the feeling that there may be ramifications. Also a good chance he may not drive again which will impact on my mum more. Sounds like he is in pieces about the whole thing and while mum is hurt it is more their lives after this that bothers me. Any sniff of wee from either of them and they will be straight in a nursing home. 

Guess we are all getting a bit older and stuff like this happens eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed the only ramifications will be your mum being pissed off with him a little bit   x


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm off 

have fun


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

aaarrrggghhh!!!! STUPID FUCKING CUNTS CAN'T YOU GO ONE FUCKING DAY WITHOUT COMPLAINING ABOUT ABSOLUTE FUCKING SHITE?!

RED RUBBER BANDS?! RED FUCKING RUBBER BANDS FFS?!!? YOU'VE SPENT 5 MINUTES COMPLAINING ABOUT POSTIES DROPPING RED FUCKING CUNTING SHIT RUBBER BANDS?!





CUNTS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> aaarrrggghhh!!!! STUPID FUCKING CUNTS CAN'T YOU GO ONE FUCKING DAY WITHOUT COMPLAINING ABOUT ABSOLUTE FUCKING SHITE?!
> 
> RED RUBBER BANDS?! RED FUCKING RUBBER BANDS FFS?!!? YOU'VE SPENT 5 MINUTES COMPLAINING ABOUT POSTIES DROPPING RED FUCKING CUNTING SHIT RUBBER BANDS?!
> 
> ...


 
I feel your rage  Earlier there were complains here about the wrong kind of black ball point pen being provided.....if you are that bothered then walk to Sainsbury's at the end of the road and GET YOUR FUCKING OWN!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been particularly enraged today and yesterday by the phone frequently ringing and interrupting what I'm doing. This is entirely unreasonable as it is in fact the main phone line and it's my job to answer it. Also, I am not that busy.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry to hear about your mum badgers  hope she makes a speedy recovery...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> aaarrrggghhh!!!! STUPID FUCKING CUNTS CAN'T YOU GO ONE FUCKING DAY WITHOUT COMPLAINING ABOUT ABSOLUTE FUCKING SHITE?!
> 
> RED RUBBER BANDS?! RED FUCKING RUBBER BANDS FFS?!!? YOU'VE SPENT 5 MINUTES COMPLAINING ABOUT POSTIES DROPPING RED FUCKING CUNTING SHIT RUBBER BANDS?!
> 
> ...


 
They are a menace to society tbf

Our postie doesn't even bother dropping them, they just get left on the post.  We have a drawer full of them


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Very very light snow in SW18


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Very very light snow in SW18


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had this mug for about 6 months and have only just noticed the sinister face on it


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2011)

having a late lunch today and 35 mins still to go  comeoncomeoncomeoncomeon.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have had this mug for about 6 months and have only just noticed the sinister face on it



I can read the email behind it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

He opened the email with "Cool"


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> aaarrrggghhh!!!! STUPID FUCKING CUNTS CAN'T YOU GO ONE FUCKING DAY WITHOUT COMPLAINING ABOUT ABSOLUTE FUCKING SHITE?!
> 
> RED RUBBER BANDS?! RED FUCKING RUBBER BANDS FFS?!!? YOU'VE SPENT 5 MINUTES COMPLAINING ABOUT POSTIES DROPPING RED FUCKING CUNTING SHIT RUBBER BANDS?!
> 
> ...



I have a largish red elastic band ball I have been making for the last few years with discarded red elastic bands - suggest they do the same


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

a walk round the market and half an hour of breakcore has made me slightly less mad


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a largish red elastic band ball I have been making for the last few years with discarded red elastic bands - suggest they do the same


 
i have a rubber band ball too!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are a menace to society tbf
> 
> Our postie doesn't even bother dropping them, they just get left on the post.  We have a drawer full of them


 
make a big ball 

HTH


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i have a rubber band ball too!


 
mine is now the size of a cricket ball


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can read the email behind it


M****** T**lor won't be happy


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have had this mug for about 6 months and have only just noticed the sinister face on it


 
it is a hypnotic mug 

you will work
you will not complain about your poor pay
you will not complain about your fuckwitted manager
you will not take sickies
you will not complain about the job being dull
you will not bellyache about fuckwitted co -workers
you will not park in the bosses space 
you will make tea for everyone FOR EVER


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

How could you not notice?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> make a big ball
> 
> HTH


 
They are quite useful for office japes (mainly flicking them at Mr ManFlu when he's on the phone)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is a hypnotic mug
> 
> you will work
> you will not complain about your poor pay
> ...





Biddly said:


> How could you not notice?!


 
I must have been under it's influences


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mine is now the size of a cricket ball


 
mine's probably a bit bigger but i'd need a cricket ball to compare


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are quite useful for office japes (mainly flicking them at Mr ManFlu when he's on the phone)


 
throwing a big elastic band ball at Mr ManFlu - way more fun - it will bounce back off his head and you can throw it again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> throwing a big elastic band ball at Mr ManFlu - way more fun - it will bounce back off his head and you can throw it again


 
I wouldn't want to risk it.  There was an 'incident' last year where I nearly broke his nose with a stress ball


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I wouldn't want to risk it.  There was an 'incident' last year where I nearly broke his nose with a stress ball


 
did it relieve your stress?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

It was surprisingly effective


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was surprisingly effective





how were his stress levels afterwards ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how were his stress levels afterwards ?


 
Quite high, oddly enough 

It was his own fault tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

I could do with a stress ball to chuck at a few people here tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Hungry but cold and snowy outside


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I could do with a stress ball to chuck at a few people here tbf


 
I would highly recommend it


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hungry but cold and snowy outside


 
snowy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> snowy


 
Yup, really really light but it is out there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

not reached the city yet.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Biddly said:


> not reached the city yet.


 
or Camden


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 27, 2011)

Or Newcastle


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

iPhone is syncing now 
Hope it is ok 

Hungry now, did I mention that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

phone for delivery?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Biddly said:


> phone for delivery?


 
Bit more than I was planning to spend


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

break will do you good won't it?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

__~~


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

ffs. VA keeps getting star wars wrong!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 27, 2011)

It was snowing in SE19 earlier too. Just gritty stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> ffs. VA keeps getting star wars wrong!





Hans Skywalker Leilia would be furious


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Hans Skywalker Leilia would be furious


 
*grabs baseball bat and books a megabus seat to London*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> *grabs baseball bat and books a megabus seat to London*


 
they've banned cider on the megabus


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Would you trust someone called Phil*l*?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they've banned cider on the megabus


 
I know! 



Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone called Phil*l*?


 
He's clearly up to no good.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone called Phil*l*?


 
Absolutely nott


----------



## crustychick (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone called Phil*l*?


 
who would do that? i mean, who? freaky....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyway, it's Friday eve, it's half 4, and I need a gurt big shit, a spliff, and a glass of red...in no particular, more all at once I think 

Not long now...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

i wish today would hurry up and end


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

dragging today in a BIG WAY - just me and the boss (who hates making decisions as he thinks they will come back and bite him in the arse) I'm amazed he actually decides to come in and leave everyday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

Just found a Marathon (_snickers or whatever_) in my drawer.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just found a Marathon (_snickers or whatever_) in my drawer.


 
The day has ended well


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm trying to lose weight again, and the drag is making me want to eat bad things to cheer myself up  Also I think the amount of swimming I'm doing is making me tired and crotchety. 

Must be January.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2011)

fuck this i'm out of here...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 27, 2011)

It's just me that works till half past, isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Must be January.


 
It is, I checked earlier


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2011)

I haz pint


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's just me that works till half past, isn't it?


 
*looks around*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Freeday 

Got a big one today, can feel it in my bones!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got a big one today, can feel it in my boner!!


 *corrected for you*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected for you*



Cheers  

Hating pretty much everything today already but time to get the fun bus again


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning.  

Tired and fed up today.  50-hour weeks can fuck right off.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Morning.
> 
> Tired and fed up today.  50-hour weeks can fuck right off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2011)

did i tell you i finish at 1 today?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> did i tell you i finish at 1 today?


 
there's a special word for people like you


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, delightful Friday, embrace me with your tender touch.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish I had a space shuttle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I wish I had a space shuttle.


 
is burning up in the further reaches of the atmosphere among your ambitions?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Rarely used on this thread, though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Tired and fed up today.  50-hour weeks can fuck right off.


With you on that.. I've had a month of them and can't do it any more. 

(at least I have flexi)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

Friday feeling very diluted by having arranged to spend entire weekend sorting out garden with friend.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> With you on that.. I've had a month of them and can't do it any more.
> 
> (at least I have flexi)


 
I should get a day off in lieu but she can't offer me one so I'm getting paid for it instead.  Would rather have the time though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I should get a day off in lieu but she can't offer me one so I'm getting paid for it instead.  Would rather have the time though.


You working today, even though you got called in earlier this week?! 

I'm with you on the time off over money.

psst.. what's the bookgroup book?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> You working today, even though you got called in earlier this week?!
> 
> I'm with you on the time off over money.
> 
> psst.. what's the bookgroup book?


 

Today, tomorrow and Sunday.  

I've updated the bookgroup thread.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

This is about a 4.2 on the horror drag day scale 
Bad people, real bad drag!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is about a 4.2 on the horror drag day scale
> Bad people, real bad drag!


 
I am fearing the worst for next week


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

starting to get bored with the pram thread.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Have been awake since about 4am on Thursday morning. 
Coffee and staring at a TFT screen under fluorescent lights is helping. 

Cigarette first though


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

In other news, I have just taken delivery of a smart phone.  Exciting!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

That's rubbish Ms T... hope you've got a run of days off soon.

In other news, I think I trojaned my computer... someone is looking now 

* twiddles thumbs*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> starting to get bored with the pram thread.


 
It is like watching Paxman vs Howard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning! Been to the dentist this morning but am now back, with coffee and porepared to have a little argument about my computer tower which, since it failed its electrical test, has a note on saying "FAILED: DO NOT USE". Being told It has been a week now and "Oh I'm sure it's okay" won't cut it any longer!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is like watching Paxman vs Howard


 


I think I'm going to stop being a dick for a while.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohhhh my dayyyyyys


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> starting to get bored with the pram thread.



Which one is it?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Just heard some news about my contract. They're still not sure if it will get extended, but they've managed to find funding for a permanent grade 2 position.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Which one is it?


 
the massive 30 pager that's just been closed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the massive 30 pager that's just been closed.



That doesn't help.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> That doesn't help.


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/342265-Consumer-rights-Advice-needed


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Mornin all

Hungover and about to go and get a saussie and egg barm and diet coke - the only cure 

Good news carnage on the funding


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Hungover and about to go and get a saussie and egg barm and diet coke - the only cure
> 
> Good news carnage on the funding


 
Cheers, it means I'll have to apply and be interviewed for my own job, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Just heard some news about my contract. They're still not sure if it will get extended, but they've managed to find funding for a permanent grade 2 position.


 
permanent grade 2 position? 

Sounds very 1984 that mate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

The days I enjoy my job are days like today when I get to have interesting conversations with a drag queen


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> permanent grade 2 position?
> 
> Sounds very 1984 that mate


 
Except I don't get rations of gin at lunch


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The days I enjoy my job are days like today when I get to have interesting conversations with a drag queen


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> permanent grade 2 position?
> 
> Sounds very 1984 that mate


 
Victory gin for lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Padawan Learner is getting me Thai for lunch  

Tiny little place called Soawn Soan that always has queues at lunchtime.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr OneShow's wife has called in for 10 minutes.  She is currently being lectured by him on the correct way to install a tap


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2011)

lunch over - might leave early today as I have done an hour extra in the last 4 days


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

just been to the market


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just been to the market


 
FTSE?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FTSE?


 
fish


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

This day may still have 4 hours in it and the will to live is fading now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This day may still have 4 hours in it and the will to live is fading now.


 
 I know how you feel. It is monumentally tedious here today. Even tea is not placating me.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

3 of the office are in the pub with a supplier so just me and Padawan Learner staring into space and typing and stuff. It saddens me that after human evolution from the beginning of the Pleistocene 2.5 million years ago this is my lot. Perhaps I am to blame, perhaps society is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

I am also sneezing so much that I have run out of tissues and have had to steal some loo roll from the toilet. And let's just say it is not Andrex Soft!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am also sneezing so much that I have run out of tissues and have had to steal some loo roll from the toilet. And let's just say it is not Andrex Soft!



When you stole did you notice if the paper was hung correctly or incorrectly?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When you stole did you notice if the paper was hung correctly or incorrectly?


 
I hung it yesterday h'actually....and I can't remember whether the end was wall side or toilet side...I may have to go and check.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep us posted Qoggy


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

Sushi for lunch.  Drag is dragging now.  Might have a cup of tea to liven things up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh ffs I am sick of my runny, itchy nose now, it feels like someone has made me inhale pepper!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Still a mite hungover but not too bad

2 hours to go. Think I might have to nip out for a few things...like a stroll round the charidee shop...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Cuntboss has gone out and we're now loading a big delivery which is blocking all the free parking spaces


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

My printer, which took me ages to install the other day, has mysteriously wiped itself from my laptop.  Been having mega problems with laptop since installation...then it seemed to get much faster, and found out printer isn't on here anymore

w

t

f??


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Just spoke to an old friend, that made me happy


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs I am sick of my runny, itchy nose now, it feels like someone has made me inhale pepper!



I remember the worst cold I ever had!
The pain, inflammation, heat and itching in my nose/sinuses was so frustrating that I punched myself in the face  
I am not suggesting that you do it by the way. 
I just know how horrible it can be and I have had allergic reactions to cats and horses that didn't come close to that damn cold!


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just spoke to an old friend, that made me happy


 
Who?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm gonna have a bath and did me hair and pack some clothes :|


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Nosey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I remember the worst cold I ever had!
> The pain, inflammation, heat and itching in my nose/sinuses was so frustrating that *I punched myself in the face*
> I am not suggesting that you do it by the way.
> I just know how horrible it can be and I have had allergic reactions to cats and horses that didn't come close to that damn cold!


 
 Though tbh if I thought it would help I would do just that!!

I think it is because we are having a tidy of the office which involves shifting loads of old paperwork, and the dust it has accumulated, around. Either that or I am allergic to the newbie, which is very possible. 

He is currently eating KFC popcorn chicken. I am jealous!


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 28, 2011)

Meeting after meeting after meeting.

Nothing was learned.

Cup of tea to waste another 10 mins.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol at the boss to the newbie "Oh wait until you have finished eating before you do that *a work e-mail which needs forwarding* don't worry about doing anything if you're eating"

He is _always_ fucking eating


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in a pretty bad mood today, didn't sleep very well. Haven't run a bath yet, I'm eating chocolate biscuits instead.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Who?


 
Uncle Mozzer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

I just mis-typed Seth as Sith and the spell check did not correct me. 

I can only assume that I regularly type about dark side related topics.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm in a pretty bad mood today, didn't sleep very well. Haven't run a bath yet, I'm eating chocolate biscuits instead.


 
Today is bad mood Friday


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

Went to the shop for fags, Orangina, Portuguese custard tarts  and tampons and I am exhausted now. 
Really need to tidy up in here a bit but feel like shite. 
Bad mood Friday indeed.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Though tbh if I thought it would help I would do just that!!
> 
> I think it is because we are having a tidy of the office which involves shifting loads of old paperwork, and the dust it has accumulated, around. Either that or I am allergic to the newbie, which is very possible.
> 
> He is currently eating KFC popcorn chicken. I am jealous!



Arg dust! That's my excuse for not doing much house work. 
I get so sneezy and wheezy when it all gets in the air. Much better in balls on the floor than in me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Went to the shop for fags, Orangina, Portuguese custard tarts  and tampons and I am exhausted now.
> Really need to tidy up in here a bit but feel like shite.
> Bad mood Friday indeed.


 
Sleeping the sleeps of the peckys later


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Uncle Mozzer


 
Ahhhhh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I just walked out of the office while the boss was talking to me. Ah well


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2011)

a busy spell eats into the afternoon


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 28, 2011)

Some of the network has just gone down... 

*looks at clock*

Might not be worth doing much else today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Nearer to 4pm though people. 
Stay on target, stay on target.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stay on target, stay on target.


 
We're too close!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Red boys, this is Red Leader. Rendezvous at mark six point one


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2011)

approaching 4 o'clock red leader - stay in formation


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

Cunts.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm already home, btw.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2011)

me too


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

keep your eyes open for those fighters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Newbie is surfing the KFC website - presumeably to get some more popcorn chicken on the way home, though he seems to be lingering on the burger page!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Newbie is surfing the KFC website - presumeably to get some more popcorn chicken on the way home, though he seems to be lingering on the burger page!


 
two KFCs in one day?


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

KFC popcorn chicken is fucking rank.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

busybusybusybusy... blimey!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Wedge Antilles drag


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Is A New Hope on tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

Phil*l* just emailed me again


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I just mis-typed Seth as Sith and the spell check did not correct me.
> 
> I can only assume that I regularly type about dark side related topics.


 


woohoo - half an hour to go, then home to my baby


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm offs... nice weekend all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wedge Antilles drag


wut? 



drcarnage said:


> Is A New Hope on tomorrow?


Is that the proper first one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

Right - I and my sniffles are outta here. Laters y'all!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm already home, btw.


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> me too


 
Double cunt - normally my favourite, but not today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm still at work, but have stopped working


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> wut?
> 
> Is that the proper first one?


 
yeah. they've been showing the crap ones each saturday so I presume they'll show the good ones.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I'm still at work, but have stopped working


 
I stopped working fairly early on today - apart from some pathetic attempts at 'stuff'


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yeah. they've been showing the crap ones each saturday so I presume they'll show the good ones.


I'll watch while I tidy the house 



sojourner said:


> I stopped working fairly early on today - apart from some pathetic attempts at 'stuff'


mammoth day, but now kinda done and hoping to make it to a gig tonight


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

I did a mailmerge this morning. Then some 'research' on the internet. Research of what new harmonica to buy, admittedly, but research nonetheless.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you play instruments NVP?


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

Only blues harp. I dunno whether I can really call it 'playing' just yet either.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Supposed to finish at half 4 on Fridays.  Still here for at least another 20 minutes I reckon


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> mammoth day, but now kinda done and hoping to make it to a gig tonight



Ooo what gig?  You going to see Alabama 3 acoustic?



NVP said:


> Only blues harp. I dunno whether I can really call it 'playing' just yet either.


 
Nice one!  I'm practising a song wot I writ - hoping to do it at an open mic next month.  Got harmonica on it, been 'playing' years, but shitting bricks already


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

ahhhh i've had enough


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo what gig?  You going to see Alabama 3 acoustic?


That's not the only band I go to see!  

I am Kloot.


NVP said:


> Only blues harp. I dunno whether I can really call it 'playing' just yet either.


You own an instrument... I reckon you play


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

@ carnage Fuck off then!

think I will too


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> wut?



He was a Rebel Alliance X-wing fighter with Luke Sky Walker (is Skywalker one word or not?).


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> That's not the only band I go to see!
> 
> I am Kloot.


 
No I know - it came out wrong!  I meant ARE you going to see them at some point, not are they the ones for tonight


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds scary, soj. Doubt I'll ever perform in public. certainly not yet anyhow. I've really got into it lately though. I've been buying them since before Xmas and now own a couple in each key. Hohner MS Pro's are my favourite although I've got this Bushman Delta Frost thing that sounds fucking evil. Dirty as fuck. I love it.  Next stop is getting a mic and an amp for the full fuzzy Chicago sound. Oh and learning to play a bit better too.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Sounds scary, soj. Doubt I'll ever perform in public. certainly not yet anyhow. I've really got into it lately though. I've been buying them since before Xmas and now own a couple in each key. Hohner MS Pro's are my favourite although I've got this Bushman Delta Frost thing that sounds fucking evil. Dirty as fuck. I love it.  Next stop is getting a mic and an amp for the full fuzzy Chicago sound. Oh and learning to play a bit better too.


 
Aye well I've been 'playing' since I was about 15 mate!

but yeh, fucking terrified


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm practising a song wot I writ - hoping to do it at an open mic next month.  Got harmonica on it, been 'playing' years,


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2011)

Diatonic? Chromatic? Hohner? Lee Oskar? Special 20's? Let's have a harmonica nerd-off!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> He was a Rebel Alliance X-wing fighter with Luke Sky Walker (is Skywalker one word or not?).


called Wedge?  (I think it's one word).



sojourner said:


> No I know - it came out wrong!  I meant ARE you going to see them at some point, not are they the ones for tonight


I know  

No plans as yet - if they play a small venue close by then yeh probably - maybe see if Devlin does any gigs.



NVP said:


> Sounds scary, soj. Doubt I'll ever perform in public. certainly not yet anyhow. I've really got into it lately though. I've been buying them since before Xmas and now own a couple in each key. Hohner MS Pro's are my favourite although I've got this Bushman Delta Frost thing that sounds fucking evil. Dirty as fuck. I love it.  Next stop is getting a mic and an amp for the full fuzzy Chicago sound. Oh and learning to play a bit better too.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2011)

Biddly said:


> called Wedge?  (I think it's one word).



One of my ex's bands was called Wedge after him


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2011)

That's quite funny


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2011)

_and like that he's gone_


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still here


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Heading towards the door soon


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2011)

I've just nicely wasted the last hour, re-organising and moving desks, somewhat redundantly since I'm not going to be working in the office for another two months or so  still here though


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm still here but hoping to leave very soon.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yeah what's this place????


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

A place for draggers


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2011)

home, home, hip hip hooray!!!


----------



## FoxyRed (Jan 28, 2011)

What's a dragger?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone who drags

I am currently dragging in the fish and chip shop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone who drags
> 
> I am currently dragging in the fish and chip shop


 
What ya getting? Will it involve mushy peas?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a chicken burger for me along with a convoluted order for the missus and her mates.  I was considering fish and chips (possibly with peas), but I'm a bit skint until I get paid on Monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just a chicken burger for me along with a convoluted order for the missus and her mates.  I was considering fish and chips (possibly with peas), but I'm a bit skint until I get paid on Monday


 
 Still you can treat yourself next week, and possibly add a savaloy to the order!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

evening drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still you can treat yourself next week, and possibly add a savaloy to the order!


The only trouble with getting fish is that I usually end up getting mugged by the cat 



drcarnage said:


> evening drag


Your friend popped in earlier


----------



## machine cat (Jan 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Your friend popped in earlier


 
Aye, so I see.

.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2011)

Saturday drag!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

morning - really looking forward to seeing if party girl had another party and pissed off pompous man again - and pissed off the rest of her block -


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to see if I can go an entire week without being a dick to anyone on or offline.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm going to see if I can go an entire week without being a dick to anyone on or offline.


 
odds on achieving this aim?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> odds on achieving this aim?


 
100/1


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting out of bed was a horror today.
The drag must be faced though, the show must go on. 

Have been enjoying the reports from Egypt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

pompous tenant sent a few grandstanding emails to greet me this morning -


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

nothing much happening today


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm hoping for a quiet one today to ease me into the week


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

still lots to do though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

First pointless phone call of the week from the Spanish designer about one of our projects.  If it goes ahead without any fuck ups I'll be amazed


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> still lots to do though


 
yep 

and my next holiday is in May


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and my next holiday is in May


 
I just remembered I have a long weekend booked for 12-14th


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I just remembered I have a long weekend booked for 12-14th


 
I have a couple of those before May tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning all - brrr, it's chilly today!


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep
> 
> and my next holiday is in May


 
i haven't got anything booked yet - still waiting to see if i have a job in april


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a couple of those before May tbf


 
I think I have a few days left to take before April.  This will need some strategic planning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i haven't got anything booked yet - still waiting to see if i have a job in april


 
What happened with the interview in that London?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - brrr, it's chilly today!


 
morning 

a hoody and a jacket for me today


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What happened with the interview in that London?


 
I didn't get it 

They let me know by email ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I didn't get it
> 
> They let me know by email ffs


 
Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2011)

In meeting 

There is a new person in the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2011)

I AM COLD!! I may have to cuddle up to the radiator for a while


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep
> 
> and my next holiday is in May


...



marty21 said:


> I have a couple of those before May tbf


 a long weekend _is_ a holiday!



drcarnage said:


> i haven't got anything booked yet - still waiting to see if i have a job in april






QueenOfGoths said:


> I AM COLD!! I may have to cuddle up to the radiator for a while


Home today queeny?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2011)

Nah work today - feeling much better, I managed to walk in, but the office is freezing! Still, I have coffee and not much to do at the moment!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> still lots to do though


 


marty21 said:


> yep
> 
> and my next holiday is in May


 


drcarnage said:


> i haven't got anything booked yet - still waiting to see if i have a job in april


 


drcarnage said:


> I didn't get it
> 
> They let me know by email ffs


 


neonwilderness said:


> Cunts


 


Badgers said:


> In meeting
> 
> There is a new person in the office


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I AM COLD!! I may have to cuddle up to the radiator for a while


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I AM COLD!! I may have to cuddle up to the radiator for a while


It's freezing here too.

I also have to phone someone with the same surname as me, this could get confusing


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

morning pickman's


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah work today - feeling much better, I managed to walk in, but the office is freezing! Still, I have coffee and not much to do at the moment!


Yay for walking in, boo for being cold - the temp has dropped a bit. I have _so much_ to do


----------



## sojourner (Jan 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Diatonic? Chromatic? Hohner? Lee Oskar? Special 20's? Let's have a harmonica nerd-off!


 
Haha - eeeerrmmm...got a few - will have to check!  All 10 holers.  I know I have a Hohner and a Lee Oskar - have an E, a D,  and would have to check the rest!

My dad got me a fucking chromatic when I was 15 after I asked for a blues harmonica.  I tried playing it a few times before launching it at a wall in disgust.

Anyhoooo - morning all!  I have been twatting about trying to get my laptop to do anything other than take its time...now it's faster again and I have no idea why


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Biddly said:


> ...
> 
> a long weekend _is_ a holiday!
> 
> ...



it's a mini-break


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i haven't got anything booked yet - still waiting to see if i have a job in april


 
I'm not sure If I'll have a job as well come April tbf


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait to go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a mini-break


I count a half day flexi as a holiday


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm not sure If I'll have a job as well come April tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>



lots of jobs are supposed to be going here , we haven't heard anything yet - but others have


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lots of jobs are supposed to be going here , we haven't heard anything yet - but others have


 
It's getting increasingly difficult to renew contracts atm. People who have been here 10+ years are turning up to work and told they have to leave the next day


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm not sure If I'll have a job as well come April tbf


blimey 

things at my old place are being majorly shuffled again.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 31, 2011)

Blimey mart - that's not good - best of luck to you and carnage


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> best of luck to you and carnage


 
Aye 

I might have to go out soon.  Only have Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu for company and they have been talking complete shite all morning.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Blimey mart - that's not good - best of luck to you and carnage





neonwilderness said:


> Aye


 
cheers


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Blimey mart - that's not good - best of luck to you and carnage


 
cheers -


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Biddly said:


> blimey
> 
> things at my old place are being majorly shuffled again.


 
aye - Public sector taking a hammering at the moment


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm on a bus going to Brixton, I'm not south yet, but I know it's getting nearer cus I'm itching. No decent papers on this shitty bus either, just city am, WTF?? Shittest paper ever, I'm well vexed. I forgot to brush me teeth as well and I stink of cigarettes and Dior perfume. Omg and drews supposed to be meeting me, but he's gone AWOL again  

Bus soundtrack is Ian brown - the world is yours


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I'm at bank and there's gridlocked roadworks. Nice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm on a bus going to Brixton, I'm not south yet, but I know it's getting nearer cus I'm itching. No decent papers on this shitty bus either, just city am, WTF?? Shittest paper ever, I'm well vexed. I forgot to brush me teeth as well and I stink of cigarettes and Dior perfume. Omg and drews supposed to be meeting me, but he's gone AWOL again
> 
> Bus soundtrack is Ian brown - the world is yours


 


tribal_princess said:


> Oh I'm at bank and there's gridlocked roadworks. Nice.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
You seem happy PM  

Too busy for the drag today sadly. 
I wanted a day of sloth, not this frantic stuff. 
Oh well, the morning has gone by quickly and maybe the afternoon will too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2011)

busy busy busy here to; too busy!

how's your ma Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

busy this afternoon visiting tenants - tenants with needs - or needy tenants


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

just come back from lunch and it's very quiet. someone must be in a bad mood and I haven't work out who yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

It might be you?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might be you?


 
i've worked it out - it's mein fuhrer. best keep my head down.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i've worked it out - it's mein fuhrer. best keep my head down.


 
wise move - he might invade Poland


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wise move - he might invade Poland


 
she


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

There was talk earlier of a rep coming in with cake.  Apparently they're not coming until 4 now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There was talk earlier of a rep coming in with cake.  Apparently they're not coming until 4 now


 
they are not going to get your business if they keep you waiting so long for cake


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

He is the lucky the new rep for their competitors (who we use more) has been a bit shit so far


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

at least you're getting some cake. think about us poor cakeless lot who aren't going to have any today


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 31, 2011)

Drew is still AWOL, I'm going home, fuck this. lol


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is the lucky the new rep for their competitors (who we use more) has been a bit shit so far


 
no cakes at all?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> at least you're getting some cake. think about us poor cakeless lot who aren't going to have any today


Cake hasn't been confirmed yet  



marty21 said:


> no cakes at all?


No


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2011)

af'noon all. just found out that all the work i did on friday from home hasn't saved in the document on work drives 

ah well, sun's out and we've helped to win a judicial review against london councils cutting its grants scheme for loads of voluntary groups which is good. at least for now.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cake hasn't been confirmed yet
> 
> 
> No


 
crazy way to run a business


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon all. just found out that all the work i did on friday from home hasn't saved in the document on work drives
> 
> ah well, sun's out and we've helped to win a judicial review against london councils cutting its grants scheme for loads of voluntary groups which is good. at least for now.


 
well done! taking on the man!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> crazy way to run a business


 
He's late now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's late now


 
he'd better bring some fucking good cake then


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

into the last hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> into the last hour


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
we'll get there soon enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2011)

Some customer has just complained about something which we did right. FFS we deal with some annoying cunts here!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Some customer has just complained about something which we did right. FFS we deal with some annoying cunts here!


 
If I was kicked in the balls - in the correct manner, I think I would still complain


----------



## machine cat (Jan 31, 2011)

less than half an hour left


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Got a bit of a snuffle -   still going to go to the fun palace I call work though.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

I could murder a pint right now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I could murder a pint right now.


 that's the spirit.

i'm cycling to clapham south for a meeting. the interney says it should take me an hour


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the interney


 

is that meant to be internet or the itinerary?  honestly, Paulie. what are you like!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning people! I have made it into the office but have very, very painful legs today so am reliant on the stick.

Plus I appear to have put my stripy tights on the wrong way so the heel bits are sticking out of the sides of my shoes


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2011)

@ QoGs.

The only good thing about weekend drag is that there's no Mon-Weds drag for me this week.  Today I will do zumba and ballet tone at the gym (I was inspired by Black Swan last night!), have lunch and then possibly head to West Norwood to check out a vintage shop that's been on my radar for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought you'd been called in again when I saw you'd posted!  phew.

There's a lovely deli in West Norwood - nice cheeses and meats


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I thought you'd been called in again when I saw you'd posted!  phew.
> 
> There's a lovely deli in West Norwood - nice cheeses and meats


 
Nah - should be off the hook now for a while.  I'm not answering the phone today though!

Where's the deli?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

Good. And definitely don't answer the phone!

Norwood Rd, junction with Lancaster Ave - it's about halfway between West Norwood and Tulse Hill stations. Not massive, but lovely fella and good cheese - called Beamish & McGlue.



Ms T said:


> @ QoGs.


Have you changed them round now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Good. And definitely don't answer the phone!
> 
> Norwood Rd, junction with Lancaster Ave - it's about halfway between West Norwood and Tulse Hill stations. Not massive, but lovely fella and good cheese - called Beamish & McGlue.
> 
> *Have you changed them round now*?



No  Maybe when I go to the loo later


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No  Maybe when I go to the loo later


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

The post has arrived! This is the most exciting thing that has happened all morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The post has arrived! This is the most exciting thing that has happened all morning.


 
Ours has just arrived too. To similar scenes of excitement I would imagine


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ours has just arrived too. To similar scenes of excitement I would imagine


 
anything interesting?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The post has arrived! This is the most exciting thing that has happened all morning.





QueenOfGoths said:


> Ours has just arrived too. To similar scenes of excitement I would imagine


Ours is due in soon, it is the highlight of cuntboss' day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> anything interesting?


 
Erm....not so far


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ours is due in soon, it is the highlight of cuntboss' day


 
I'm extremely disappointed with ours today. Very little and non of any interest


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2011)

boss is off sick - strangely he was supposed to meet his boss today  workmate said boss has had 3 sick days on the same 3 days he was supposed to meet his boss


----------



## machine cat (Feb 1, 2011)

Just found out that I've put the wrong phone number on some letters and our finance centre in Peterborough are getting calls from angry people


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Just found out that I've put the wrong phone number on some letters and our finance centre in Peterborough are getting calls from angry people


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2011)

Gah, too busy for the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 1, 2011)

Not much drag here either


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

it's freezing in here!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> it's freezing in here!


 
haha 

nice and toasty here


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> nice and toasty here


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2011)

Sick day bleurgh, I'm not a good patient


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

think about having another coffee


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

ooh, manager in today, now his boss is not meeting him


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

fax incoming!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

just printed something!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Sick day bleurgh, I'm not a good patient


 


Mr. QofG's is ill too - currently in bed with a cold, it's very unlike him to take a day off, poor thing, he usually soldiers on. I am a bit sniffly but am determined not to be ill on my day working at home!! There are charity shops to investigate later


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just printed something!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just printed something!


 
Me too
Font was too small though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

I might see if the post has arrived...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

Busy couple of days (again) here.... 

Today is office then off to see the mighty Fulham thrash the Newcastle part-timers 
Tomorrow office until 13:00, then meeting in W10 at 15:00 before heading to the cinema to watch Another Year 
Friday needs to be a nice easy day


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I might see if the post has arrived...


 
It hasn't


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It hasn't


 
Any update?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any update?


 
I'm going to check now...


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

It has!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It has!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

Right, off to Chinatown to get food and red envelopes for tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Right, off to Chinatown to get food and red envelopes for tonight.


 
Sounds nice ^

People keep talking about 'Friday Thai Day' this week and 'Friday Kebab Day' next week. 
I am unsure about the 'Friday Thai Day' but am a certain for 'Friday Kebab Day' on the 11th.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me too
> Font was too small though


 
12 I think

Busy busy at the moment - having to delete a load of old emails as I can't send or receive anything at the moment - (surely a good thing?) and having that moment of 'will this come back to bite me in the ass if I delete this, and then thinking, fuck it.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm back.

Got loads of snacks and dumplings but couldn't find any rice wine


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds nice ^
> 
> People keep talking about 'Friday Thai Day' this week and 'Friday Kebab Day' next week.
> I am unsure about the 'Friday Thai Day' but am a certain for 'Friday Kebab Day' on the 11th.


 
Both sound good


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

Eaten tasty roll, reheated tasty lasagne and have a muesli bar still to go.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

I've eaten my butties and have nothing left


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nearly 3pm people 
This is better than 9am 
However this is the drag hour to end all drags


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

4pm people
Dark here in SW18 and about to rain it seems


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2011)

4.23 here people, have had enough of this - heading back - drove in today - here's hoping the roads back to Marty Towers are clear


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 4.23 here people, have had enough of this - heading back - drove in today - here's hoping the roads back to Marty Towers are clear


 
Cunt 

Here's hoping they're blocked and you get home 5 hours late


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2011)

hello all - just checking in, no drag here as I have a poorly husband to look after (and who has been making himself better by watching a series of programmes about nuclear war on the computer ). 

Not much in the charity shops of the Head but did get some extra hot noodles, as requested,  from the local Thai supermarket for the poorly one!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 4.23 here people, have had enough of this - heading back - drove in today - here's hoping the roads back to Marty Towers are clear


 
 

I was hoping to get LOADS done today but stupid interruptions have stolen my time. 
It seems a VERY early start is on the cards tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Feb 2, 2011)

not long now...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not long now...


----------



## kittyP (Feb 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
I can't work out if that picture is amazing or scary


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was hoping to get LOADS done today but stupid interruptions have stolen my time.


 
I had plenty to do today as well, but some of this stuff called work got in the way  

Fortunately I'm home now, I'm just about on top of my todo list and cubtboss is off on Friday


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I can't work out if that picture is amazing or scary


Amazing!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm taking some painkillers and waiting to make a drs appt :\


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm taking some painkillers and waiting to make a drs appt :\


 


morning


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm taking some painkillers and waiting to make a drs appt :\


 
((t_p))

morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2011)

good morning 

all well here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It seems a VERY early start is on the cards tomorrow



Woke late 
Traffic awful 
Not the VERY early start I wanted 

Coffee is the way forward


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

we've got a full house today


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning.  Busy, again


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we've got a full house today



Always helps to be eyes down looking


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Busy, again


 
Morning

Was at footy last night watching Fulham play some 'Newcastle-ish team'


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2011)

There has been no talk of such an event in the office so far. Did they beat us?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been no talk of such an event in the office so far. Did they beat us?


 
Awful game to be fair, but yup Fulham did win. 

There was much north/south divide banter going on, mostly in good spirits although there was a teeny bit of 'afters' following the game.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

got contacted on FB by an old school mate - haven't seen him in about maybe 25 years - heard he was dead at one point - clearly he isn't - we had a fight at school when we were about 14, he was bigger than me, had me in a headlock and was giving me nobbys on the head (knuckling me ) but managed to sprain his wrist  

so it was called a draw


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning all - just got in after a pleasant walk where I saw a man who looked like a short Laurence Llewyllen Bowen and another who looked like a chubby Gok Wan.

Oh DrC do you atill want the Xmas Viz issue, I had forgotten about it sorry but found it last night. PM me your address and stuff and I will send it on


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning everybody 

2 cups of tea and a latte and I'm about ready to do something


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

Only 2 hours and 45 minutes left in the office now. 
Not the end of work sadly, off to a meeting. Bit of travelling and reading to break up the day though  

Time for a roll now


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - just got in after a pleasant walk where I saw a man who looked like a short Laurence Llewyllen Bowen and another who looked like a chubby Gok Wan.
> 
> Oh DrC do you atill want the Xmas Viz issue, I had forgotten about it sorry but found it last night. PM me your address and stuff and I will send it on


 
Yeah, I'd still like it. PM sent


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There was much north/south divide banter going on, mostly in good spirits although there was a teeny bit of 'afters' following the game.




my morning started with cleaning up sick!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

Afters = Some fans getting a bit angry and stuff 



Biddly said:


> my morning started with cleaning up sick!



This is not good, you at work today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I am feeling like shit and at work, and no it was not my sick   

Not as shit as I felt yesterday, I can breath a little bit through my nose now, so mustn't grumble eh.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh dear  

Right, time to have some Excel database fun


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Right, time to have some Excel database fun


 
Excel kru!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG - just heard part of a conversation (had to answer the phone so missed the ending) where the boss asked the newbie to do something and he replied "Does it have to be today?"...I think the boss said no, which given that he is currently sitting doing fuck all except eating a packet of beef hula-hoops seems rather a quixotic!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

wotsits


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2011)

Leaving office, sun is out too


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - just heard part of a conversation (had to answer the phone so missed the ending) where the boss asked the newbie to do something and he replied "Does it have to be today?"...I think the boss said no, which given that he is currently sitting doing fuck all except eating a packet of beef hula-hoops seems rather a quixotic!


 
He is clearly very busy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

nice walk in the north london sun, interupted by film crew who asked if I would do a quick vox pox on the crime stats website - probably came across as a bit of an eejit tbf - although having had my hair cut recently and trimmed the beard this morning - I was unable to rock the street drinker chic look


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

oh, and a lock smith just had to break into the office safe!!! excitement!! we now have access to petty cash again!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

boss turned up at about 11.30 - now he's gone for the day - has a *meeting* this afternoon


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

just been round the corner to drop a letter off. that's about as exciting as it's got today.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

going to see a woman about her fence - then a couple about their noisy arguing


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

is today over yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is today over yet?


 
 No - and I'm sleepy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is today over yet?


 
no - the drag continues - but light at the end of the drag tunnel - it is Friday tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no - the drag continues - but light at the end of the drag tunnel - it is Friday tomorrow


 
today has really dragged here


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

arguing couple weren't in - probably arguing in the park or something - fence man was in - and I saw his fence - i count that as today's achievement


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> arguing couple weren't in - probably arguing in the park or something - fence man was in - and I saw his fence - i count that as today's achievement


 
apart from my walk round the corner and opening a window, absolutely nothing has happened here


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2011)

right, that's it I've had just about enough of this. I'm off to catch my special train


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Yawn, yawn and thrice yawn!! 

Meeting went well yesterday and was done by about 16:00. Went to De Hems Dutch Cafe Bar in Soho for a couple of pint. Then off to the cinema and home to flake out. 

Yawning aside it IS Freeday people and the weekend is looming. Been a long week this one, tired and too busy to properly drag. Not to worry, the alarms are switched off and London weather forecast is a little warmer.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Aye- Long old week, glad it's FREEDAY!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2011)

How was the film Badgers? No drag for me, but I can't shake this throaty cold, so no fun either


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

morning 

Just had a meeting with big boss woman and there's some positive news on the job front - that grade 2 post has been approved and I can apply for it on Monday. Fingers crossed nobody else does.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2011)

Good news drc


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Good news drc


 
aye


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Just found out my rap star name is Dirty XL  



Biddly said:


> How was the film Badgers?



Very good. 
Very, very Mike Leigh. 

I was not in the mood for it yesterday, would have preferred more of a laugh laugh film or something lighter. Still recommend it though  




Biddly said:


> No drag for me, but I can't shake this throaty cold, so no fun either



 

So many poorly peeps at the moment x


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't think I've seen Jim Broadbent in anything bad, but yeh not known for cheery numbers that mr leigh!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

countdown to team brief...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> countdown to team brief...


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> aye


 
Will you be catching an early train to celebrate?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> morning
> 
> Just had a meeting with big boss woman and there's some positive news on the job front - that grade 2 post has been approved and I can apply for it on Monday. Fingers crossed nobody else does.


 
good news!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> countdown to team brief...


 
bad news


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be catching an early train to celebrate?


 
I may very well catch the early train to celebrate, yes. Depends on how much I get done before though.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad news


 
55 minutes...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 55 minutes...


 
see if you can get some phrases into the meeting - 

suggestions please! 

classics such as 

'pushing the envelope'
'run the idea up the flag pole'
'imagineer'
'blue sky thinking'

etc etc  

or maybe get the lyrics of favourite songs 

maybe some rolling stones


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> see if you can get some phrases into the meeting -
> 
> suggestions please!
> 
> ...


 
"peeling back the onion"

In other news, Mein Fuhrer has just announced that she's handed her notice in


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> "peeling back the onion"
> 
> In other news, Mein Fuhrer has just announced that she's handed her notice in


 
the Fuhrer can't simply resign


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the Fuhrer can't simply resign


 
Shall I offer to burn her corpse in a ditch after she bites the cyanide pill?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Shall I offer to burn her corpse in a ditch after she bites the cyanide pill?


 
That does seem the traditional method of leaving the job - suggest this at the team meeting


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> That does seem the traditional method of leaving the job - suggest this at the team meeting


 
It'll liven up the discussion I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey - I am feeling sniffly and a bit glum today. Had a marathon PS3 session last night which was great at the time but the followinf morning makes feel like a video game whore


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Mein Fuhrer has just announced that she's handed her notice in



OMG!! 

Her last day HAS TO BE the 30th April 
The leaving do will have to be in Berlin, ideally in a bar called The Führerbunker


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Shall I offer to burn her corpse in a ditch after she bites the cyanide pill?


 
You should suggest she goes to the theatre and blow it up, Inglourious Basterds style


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> "peeling back the onion"
> 
> In other news, Mein Fuhrer has just announced that she's handed her notice in



Yay!!



Badgers said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Her last day HAS TO BE the 30th April
> The leaving do will have to be in Berlin, ideally in a bar called The Führerbunker



Lol 

When a colleague known as "The Oberfuher" left here a few years ago my colleague did write "Auf Weidersehen" on her leaving card much to our amusement.

Mr. QofG's is having a meeting today with someone who likes to use phrases such as "open toed sandal attitude"


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Her last day HAS TO BE the 30th April
> The leaving do will have to be in Berlin, ideally in a bar called The Führerbunker


 
It's the 1st


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It's the 1st


 
Threaten to resign unless the date is changed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. QofG's has just texted me to say that their whole system is down including phones. I asked if they were all running around screaming and he replied

"Bins are on fire, cars overturned in the street. Office workers laying calmly in the road waiting for The End"

Lol!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two questions for the draggers: 

1. Is it too early for leftover pizza? 
2. If not is it too early for sour cream and chive dip?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Threaten to resign unless the date is changed


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have two questions for the draggers:
> 
> 1. Is it too early for leftover pizza?
> 2. If not is it too early for sour cream and chive dip?



1. never too early 
2.  see 1.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has just texted me to say that their whole system is down including phones. I asked if they were all running around screaming and he replied
> 
> "Bins are on fire, cars overturned in the street. Office workers laying calmly in the road waiting for The End"
> 
> Lol!


They need someone with an open toed sandal attitude


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have two questions for the draggers:
> 
> 1. Is it too early for leftover pizza?
> 2. If not is it too early for sour cream and chive dip?


 
1. No
2. No


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally got a drs appt after 3 days of trying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They need someone with an open toed sandal attitude


 
There was another phrase Mr. QofG's mentioned, not "let's put this to bed" but similar. "Let's pack this in the suitcase" or something equally meaningless!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hey - I am feeling sniffly and a bit glum today. Had a marathon PS3 session last night which was great at the time but the followinf morning makes feel like a video game whore


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There was another phrase Mr. QofG's mentioned, not "let's put this to bed" but similar. "Let's pack this in the suitcase" or something equally meaningless!


 
let's dismember this in the morning and dispose of the body in the afternoon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> let's dismember this in the morning and dispose of the body in the afternoon


 
I shall pass that one on


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> let's dismember this in the morning and dispose of the body in the afternoon


 
Let's deal with this and wipe clean trace evidence before 'filing'


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

team brief was brief, but not brief enough


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> team brief was brief, but not brief enough


 
any cakes?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any cakes?


 
no


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

biscuits?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> biscuits?


 
no


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

bread and water?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> bread and water?


 
don't fancy your lunch much tbh


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't fancy your lunch much tbh


 
Today I am going fucking mental on the food  

Popped out to get milk this morning and there were reduced (49p) spinach and potato wraps so got one which is now eaten. Have 6 slices of leftover meaty feasty pizza in the fridge AND the office is treating us to a Thai takeaway today. Chicken chilli and half chicken chilli with steamed rice is my choice. I think I can get the whole lot in my before 5pm if I focus.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> bread and water?


 
no


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today I am going fucking mental on the food
> 
> Popped out to get milk this morning and there were reduced (49p) spinach and potato wraps so got one which is now eaten. Have 6 slices of leftover meaty feasty pizza in the fridge AND the office is treating us to a Thai takeaway today. Chicken chilli and half chicken chilli with steamed rice is my choice. I think I can get the whole lot in my before 5pm if I focus.



that is a champion meal, for a champion


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that is a champion meal, for a champion


 
a champion what tho.






champion the badger doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> champion the badger doesn't have the same ring to it.



Champion The Badger Force


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Champion The Badger Force


 
it's one of those facepalm moments.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's one of those facepalm moments.


 
My life is such


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My life is such


*corrected for you*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone know how I can quickly get details of a CCJ against a company? 

Have date issued, value, case number and which court handed it out.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

no idea, sorry


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> no idea, sorry


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

considering going at 4 - in a fuck the flexi-time kinda mood - I will owe the man about 2 hours for this week if I leave at 4


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Walk to town 
Back from town


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> considering going at 4 - in a fuck the flexi-time kinda mood - I will owe the man about 2 hours for this week if I leave at 4


 
I'm up by 2 hours this week. I think I'll save them up and maybe take a day off later in the month.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't count my hours but this week am up for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

*Damn that 3-4pm drag *


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

argh fuck man I forgot to get the post!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> argh fuck man I forgot to get the post!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

this wouldn't have happened if we didn't have team brief


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> argh fuck man I forgot to get the post!


 
This will help you:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

Busy afternoon and my throat is hurting


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

i might print that out to remind me in future


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Seems I can't get away the usual 'early' I like on a Friday as have to wait for a call.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

Have successfully negotiated a 3.5 day week next week


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have successfully negotiated a 3.5 day week next week


 
c


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> c


 
4 days the week after too


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have successfully negotiated a 3.5 day week next week


 


Badgers said:


> c


 
u


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2011)

I am outta here, but I will probably be back later to infect everyone with my sniffles and sore throat  Laters!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 4 days the week after too


 
We all hate you. 

April is gonna be a pretty good month for reduced drag


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

15 minutes left


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> 15 minutes left


 
The working day or the end of the world?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The working day or the end of the world?


 
hopefully just the working day


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Phew, I was hoping for a chilled night


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew, I was hoping for a chilled night


 
then again, you never know what might happen


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

right, laters draggers!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> right, laters draggers!


 
Skills


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving now


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmm, wine.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Whine


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2011)

Win.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Original sin


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2011)

Far too late finish for a Friday. Now traffic is stinking so the end of the day is not going well. Could be worse, could be on fire or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 4, 2011)

The pint will taste all the more sweet when you get it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

Yawn!! 
Awake already on a Saturday and the rest of he house is asleep. 
Going to do some w*rk now. 
Weekend drag.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2011)

Fuck that Badgers! Are you fucking mental!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

woke up feeling constructive


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

Light outside now. 
Might have to go out to get coffee. 
Maybe some pastries or crusty bread and sausages?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

First I think I shall change my little TFT for a bigger one


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm. Breakfast, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> Hmm. Breakfast, eh?


 
If I was not going to the in-laws later breakfast would be a cider. 
Would one cider hurt though?


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2011)

2 eggs, 2 rashers of bacon, buttered wholemeal bread, salt, pepper, a pint of decent coffee with milk, two sugars.

I am now fit to face the day. But I may still go back to bed, nonetheless.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2011)

Could be the start of a slippery slope 

I was up early too, but did the decent thing and went back to bed


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was up early too, but did the decent thing and went back to bed


 
A shining example to us all  

I am about to tippytoe into the bedroom and sneak a pair of jeans out. Then off to the shop and kitchen/breakfast duty starts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2011)

saturday drag?! 

what gwan?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

hic


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

Just over 5 hours drag on a Saturday morning. 
That is quite enough work and time to log off the computer, go out and do something less boring instead.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2011)

i might go to brentford to watch them beat plymouth argyle


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2011)

Brentford is where the Tropical Zoo is no?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2011)

dunno chief. home of the bees, that much i'm certain of.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2011)

I am confined to the sofa by cold. I may make a papier maiche sculpture of the cat out of my used tissues


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2011)

Did someone mention cider earlier?


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2011)

And opium tea? Anyone mention that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2011)

Breakfast & lunch NVP?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2011)

Saturday drag.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2011)

You working?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2011)

STILL working.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2011)

argyle lost 2-0. second B's goal was a belter.:

tea and twix at halftime, standing on a terrace


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Monday drag


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

monday


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning!  Cuntboss is living up to her name this morning, thank fuck I'm going home in 4 hours


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!  Cuntboss is living up to her name this morning, thank fuck I'm going home in 4 hours


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Late 
Tired
Monday
Meeting 10am

So far so shut but what is new? Got a lot to do and not enough time do it in. This is not ideal but should keep the drag at bay.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

Shite start.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still in bed but been awake since 8am. I have 2 days off after suffering a all mighty drag of x2 13 hour shifts on Sat/Sun .

Going to cruise to the kitchen soon for tea & cereal.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

that coffee was rank


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Just noticed that it is my six year Urban75 anniversary today. 
Six years of posting 36,069 times and I feel some stats coming along soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it 2010?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it 2010?


 
I think Badgers has a time machine


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope so.  Otherwise his graphs are going to be way out


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Edited for clarity and sense


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just noticed that it is my six year Urban75 anniversary today.
> Six years of posting 36,069 times and I feel some stats coming along soon.


 
not far off 9 years for me - and nearly 50,000 -


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

So you don't have a time machine?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

2000 today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> So you don't have a time machine?


Or a fucking teleporter


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

I mean the year 2000 obvs

let's go back there today


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

thinks back.... hmmmm, that was quite a blurry one for me


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think my career was going quite well then   I was young and ambitious, I wanted MORE!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

I was an innocent 16 year old


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I was an innocent 16 year old


 
I was already 34


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Or a fucking teleporter


 
I am disappointed


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 2000 today?


 
Before I leave at 1230ish?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am disappointed



are you disappointed right now - or in 10 years time when you look back


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Both.  Probably more so in 10 years time after I've had time to simmer


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was already 34


 
It's not a competition!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

I was 34 and half

Give or take 18 years


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

In meeting


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was 34 and half
> 
> Give or take 18 years


which way?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Well unfortunately I'm not retiring next year


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In meeting


 
now? in 2000? or in the future ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is living up to her name this morning


 
She is on Mr ManFlu's case today.  Hilarious


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> now? in 2000? or in the future ?


 
Long meeting


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Long meeting


 
until the end of time  

good news

no one needs to take the minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Will there be enough biscuits?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

There are never enough biscuits


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will there be enough biscuits?


 
you'll have to speak to someone in facilities


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you'll have to speak to someone in facilities


 
We all need to put £2 into the kitty


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

did someone mention biscuits?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> did someone mention biscuits?


 
did you pay into the kitty ?  

if you did , fine, if you didn't 

what biscuits?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably cheap ones if they have to last an eternity


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you pay into the kitty ?
> 
> if you did , fine, if you didn't
> 
> what biscuits?


 
I paid last week...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I paid last week...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Probably cheap ones if they have to last an eternity


 
probably those hard biscuits those polar explorers had - they last YEARS!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
can't you remember? I gave you a tenner.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can't you remember? I gave you a tenner.


 
I think you gave it to Badgers as he was on his way to a pub lunch 

he loves those gourmet burgers


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Gah, hectic, meeting and already 12:00 with no respite. Half falling asleep at my desk


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you gave it to Badgers as he was on his way to a pub lunch
> 
> he loves those gourmet burgers


 
well you'll have to ask him for it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> well you'll have to ask him for it


 
See you in court


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 7, 2011)

at lambeth college again....  i have almost 3 hours free time between morning and afternoon slots...

and they block a lot sites on the  wifi  so i'm frankly bored

now i'd often do a bit of work  but  i didn't sleep last night  so my mental ability is somewhere  in the minus figures

plus i don't have any games  i can fire up  and waste an hour or two on...  well i have neverwinter nights  but  i'm just not in the mood


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Minesweeper?

I'm going as soon as this delivery fucks off and I can get my car out


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah, hectic, meeting and already 12:00 with no respite. Half falling asleep at my desk


 
haha


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Minesweeper?


 
i have mahjong  which is  slightly more toralable over long periods


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all - a late check in for me today. Have had the worse period pains ever overnight, ended up being sick and having to phone in work, during which I burst into tears , because I feel so bad. Still aching but needed a cup of tea so have staggered downstairs.

I may do a thread about physical pain in later as i seem to be suffering a lot of it at the moment 

Plus I am still feeling weepy....*sticks out quivering bottom lip*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

((((QoG))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ((((QoG))))


 
Thank you *cuddles into martys big hug*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you *cuddles into martys big hug*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

Home now 

Will probably be dragging later though. Need to go to the council with my 'lodger'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Home now
> 
> Will probably be dragging later though. *Need to go to the council with my 'lodger'*


 
Human or rodent?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think she'd appreciate being called a rodent


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all - a late check in for me today. Have had the worse period pains ever overnight, ended up being sick and having to phone in work, during which I burst into tears , because I feel so bad. Still aching but needed a cup of tea so have staggered downstairs.
> 
> I may do a thread about physical pain in later as i seem to be suffering a lot of it at the moment
> 
> Plus I am still feeling weepy....*sticks out quivering bottom lip*




*passes over £30 glass of wine*

 



I feel some of your pain QoG, hope your cuppa helps. x


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Lunch over, afternoon drag stretches far into the distance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think she'd appreciate being called a rodent



Oops 



Biddly said:


> *passes over £30 glass of wine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  I did manage some wine last night before the pain came!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oops


I won't tell her if you don't


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks  I did manage some wine last night before the pain came!!


 
Silver linings are silver


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2011)

Fml you guys :| 

I got well infected piss again and I'm miserable as fuck, only docs appt I could get last week was for today and I only went and slept through my alarm init. Proper woe. I'm now sitting in the reception of a walk in clinic with a bottle of my infected piss on my lap and everyones looking at me like they never seen a bottle of infected piss before, I think I'm gonna put it on the table.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2011)

I stink of piss :|


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I stink of piss :|


 
Musky


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Into the nasty window of the drag now.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I stink of piss :|


 
will you be getting any local bus services later ?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

fuck man, it stinks of piss in here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Excrement over the walls, floors and all over pretty much


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

bunch of animals


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

May their anuses bleed


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

biscuits


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Last hour.
Is it the last hour?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

It _is_ the last hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

looking forward smelling the piss stench of freedom in a bit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Tick, tock, I want to be home now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tick, tock, I want to be home now


 
jim jams by 6?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

2000 by end of play today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

If I don't go home then no problem.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone in this office thinks that the KGB were Italian gangsters


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Someone in this office thinks that the KGB were Italian gangsters





I'm leaving early and will owe the man more flexi-time 

just got cheek of a local runt of a kid


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just got cheek of a local runt of a kid


 
lol


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2011)

I got antibiotics


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you still smell though?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 2000 by end of play today?


 
Slipping away I feel


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

still here


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

and me - only 25 more posts.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on, pull together


----------



## machine cat (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on, pull together


 


drcarnage said:


> i'm off!


 
Helping ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

erm..... so?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Closer Biddly, closer now


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

so fucking far you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2011)

Late finish?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

Pint?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

*watches tumbleweeds*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

went back to bed this afternoon with more period pains  Feel a little better now and have had some cereal for tea....not quite the beef casserole I was looking forward to but ah well!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh QoG that sounds horrible. Did you start a thread about pain? You'll get loads of advice from here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Oh QoG that sounds horrible. Did you start a thread about pain? You'll get loads of advice from here.


 
I started writing it but it has become a bit of an essay so it may have to wait a few days. I have never had intense pain that has gone on this long, it's been most of the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)

is nothing working to ease it?

As long as there are paragraphs people can do essays.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 7, 2011)

Biddly said:


> is nothing working to ease it?
> 
> As long as there are paragraphs people can do essays.


 
No - I've taken ibuprofen and paracetemol over the last 3 days but nothing seems to touch it.

I will have another look at my essay and see


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

morning all


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 8, 2011)

So far this morning I've eaten a banana and pissed into a Pyrex measuring jug.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - I've taken ibuprofen and paracetemol over the last 3 days but nothing seems to touch it.


 
You tried naproxen or co-codamol? My period pain is a killer.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

morning 

day three of no booze and I feel like shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning

Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu talking shite already


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Loseday


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

panic!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

2k soon?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 2k soon?


 
Why Too Kay?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2011)

No work, trying for no stress. Day trip out of London


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Day trip out of that London


 
Where are you off to?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Biddly said:


> No work, trying for no stress. Day trip out of London


 
Ooooh, nice. 

Where you going m'lady ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2011)

Robin hood's manor 

(had to check if I wrote *that* neon )


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

Panic over but I've just found out that I'm not going to Newcastle tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Robin hood's manor
> 
> (had to check if I wrote *that* neon )



Watch out for the sheriff


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm having a curry king pot noodle


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Robin hood's manor
> 
> (had to check if I wrote *that* neon )


 


Are you going to rob the rich?



drcarnage said:


> Panic over but I've just found out that I'm not going to Newcastle tomorrow


Shame


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Shame


 
Aye, I could've seen Moaty's mates n all


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Aye, I could've seen Moaty's mates n all


 
I think Gazza is away at the moment 

You could always go on a pilgrimage to Rothbury


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think Gazza is away at the moment
> 
> You could always go on a pilgrimage to Rothbury


 
In me dressing gown


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

With a toy parrot too 

His family live round here, apparently you sometimes see him in a complete state in some of the pubs.  Quite sad really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> So far this morning I've eaten a banana and pissed into a Pyrex measuring jug.



 but also , hope you feel better soon



tribal_princess said:


> You tried naproxen or co-codamol? My period pain is a killer.



Don't think I;ve ever tried co-codamol so that is woth a look, thanks.

Feeling a lot better today and am back in work. So far I have wrapped a present to send to my sister-in-law!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyone* in the North East claims to have seen Gazza drunk in a pub  











*everyone being four members of my family


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

He does get about a bit 

I've never seen him, but I don't often go in the pubs round here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He does get about a bit
> 
> I've never seen him, *but I don't often go in the pubs round here*



Is that 'cos you're banned from them?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

No, it's cos a lot of them are rough as fuck.  I remember one of them caught fire a couple of years ago and it was back open the same day the windows boarded up and people sitting on charred furniture 

There are decent ones, you just have to be careful


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No, it's cos a lot of them are rough as fuck.  I remember one of them caught fire a couple of years ago and it was back open the same day the windows boarded up and people sitting on charred furniture


 
That's dedication for you


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

ah fuck man they're really annoying today


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you see The One Show last night?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you see The One Show last night?


 


In other news the Xmas Viz has arrived and cheered me up! Thanks QOG


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> In other news the Xmas Viz has arrived and cheered me up! Thanks QOG



Hurrah!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Nearly 12:00 
Come on Loseday, I am bored of you now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I might go out to try and relieve the boredom.

Asda or Aldi?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I might go out to try and relieve the boredom.
> 
> Asda or Aldi?


 
Aldi


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I might go out to try and relieve the boredom.
> 
> Asda or Aldi?


 
Can you do both? If not....Aldi it sounds more exotic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Well they are next to each other.  Could do with some petrol so Asda would make sense, but it's always full of cunts


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

worked ALL MORNING! feel quite tired now.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

stuff keeps piling onto my desk and i'm gagging for a pint


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> stuff keeps piling onto my desk and i'm gagging for a pint




decant a can of cider into a lucozade bottle


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> decant a can of cider into a lucozade bottle


 
people will smell it 

besides, i'm trying to cut down drinking


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> people will smell it
> 
> besides, i'm trying to cut down drinking



cider and black = new Lucozade flavour


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> worked ALL MORNING! feel quite tired now.


 
Have a lie down


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have a lie down


 
good idea


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> people will smell it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

I am flagging - still tired after all teh illness and stuff of the weekend. I may try to leave early. Or just shuffle papers for the afternoon!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or just shuffle papers


 
Mr ManFlu does this whenever he's on Facebook and someone walks into his bit of the office.  He's about as subtle as a brick


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



we keep sending him solutions 


but *will* he listen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu does this whenever he's on Facebook and someone walks into his bit of the office.  He's about as subtle as a brick


 
Fantastic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but *will* he listen?


 
I doubt it


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic!


 
You can tell when he's playing games by listening to his mouse clicks too


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we keep sending him solutions
> 
> 
> but *will* he listen?


 
way to support a borderline alcoholic guys


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Decant some Lucozade into a cider can instead then


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Decant some Lucozade into a cider can instead then


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Obviously you would have to drink the cider first though 


I can hear cuntboss being a cunt to someone on the phone, no wonder no one likes her


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Obviously you would have to drink the cider first though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

How else are you going to get an empty cider can?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> way to support a borderline alcoholic guys


 
you know we stand together right 




sorta 









drink cider


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How else are you going to get an empty cider can?


 
I could ask some of the lads in the park outside.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Very charitable


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Home soon......


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't wait until today is over. It's been shit - made a lot of schoolboy errors and I know va and grandma are waiting for me to leave the room so they can bitch about it to make themselves feel better


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

nearly 40% of the working week done now   stay sharp folks!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Last. Half. Hour. Finally.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can't wait until today is over. It's been shit - made a lot of schoolboy errors and I know va and grandma are waiting for me to leave the room so they can bitch about it to make themselves feel better


 
you drank the cider then


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

This is genius


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can't wait until today is over. It's been shit - made a lot of schoolboy errors and I know va and grandma are waiting for me to leave the room so they can bitch about it to make themselves feel better


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you drank the cider then


 
No, I've just been being a fuckwit.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is genius


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 

I knew you'd pop in at some point


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, I've just been being a fuckwit.


 
oh


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
The face looks a bit like a sloth though, which is a bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, I've just been being a fuckwit.


 
Shall I send Gazza round with some chicken?  You can go fishing.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The face looks a bit like a sloth though, which is a bit


 
looks like quite  a hairy nose on him , not sure if the office ladies would go for that tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> looks like quite  a hairy nose on him , not sure if the office ladies would go for that tbf


 
He's not very chatty either


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

and he never makes the tea


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

never brings biscuits 





or cider


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

Want this NOW


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want this NOW


 
the woman? the dog? the book?the sofa? the blanket thingie? all of them?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

blanket thingie


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never brings biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I knew you'd pop in at some point


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Shall I send Gazza round with some chicken?  You can go fishing.


 
tbf, I'd love to go fishing with gazza


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> tbf, I'd love to go fishing with gazza


 
you are raoul moat and i claim my £5


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you are raoul moat and i claim my £5


 
DrC the legend


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

Right, off to shoot a copper in the face!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Right, off to shoot a copper in the face!


 
and don't come back until you've done it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going


----------



## machine cat (Feb 8, 2011)

hiding out in Rothbury drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2011)

Weirdly enough I happened to be in Rothbury a few days before Moaty was shot and took a photo of the infamous stepping stones.  I'm not going there tonight though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

late start, just woke up.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Weirdly enough I happened to be in Rothbury a few days before Moaty was shot and took a photo of the infamous stepping stones.  I'm not going there tonight though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning!



drcarnage said:


>


 How was your night down the drain?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How was your night down the drain?


 


alreet mun


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

DrC earlier


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

here we go - out comes the metro and subsequently ill-educated, right-wing assumptions!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning everyone!! Working at home today for which I'm grateful as I am knackered again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Been half awake since about 4ish, I suspect today will drag


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

I really, really don't want to be here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Been half awake since about 4ish, I suspect today will drag


 


drcarnage said:


> I really, really don't want to be here


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Tomorrow is my Friday though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday though





come in to the news that party girl been at it all night - partying - she is hard core - on a school night!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> here we go - out comes the metro and subsequently ill-educated, right-wing assumptions!


 
Get them wound up with this:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rade-workless-Britain-My-court-layabouts.html


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning  Jeremy Kyle is on 

Hopefully I won't fall asleep after like yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

All go in the drag then? 

Wednesday Humpday and feeling mildly more human than the last two days. 
Still really stupidly busy and this status is not going to change until probably April now.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

very much dragging - the sweet smell of the weekend is getting closer though

even closer for some 

*shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get them wound up with this:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rade-workless-Britain-My-court-layabouts.html


 

 I would do if I was in the mood. That story has it all - foreigners, benefit cheats 





> ‘I suppose what was known as common sense a generation ago is now known as politically incorrect,’ he added.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> even closer for some
> 
> *shakes fist*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I would do if I was in the mood. That story has it all - foreigners, benefit cheats


It's political correctness gone MAD


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

My flange hurts  and these antibiotics are well fucking up my guts, I just ate a yogurt. :|


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's political correctness gone MAD


 
I know my opinion on the subject, I'm just not allowed to say it any more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning  *Jeremy Kyle is on*
> 
> Hopefully I won't fall asleep after like yesterday


 
I've got it on! But may turn over to "Homes Under The Hammer" in a bit

eta: Hang on though - it's lie detector time!!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> My flange hurts  and these antibiotics are well fucking up my guts, I just ate a yogurt. :|


 
((tp's flange))


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've got it on! But may turn over to "Homes Under The Hammer" in a bit
> 
> eta: Hang on though - it's lie detector time!!!


 
It's a bit boring today, Monday's was a blinder though!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

WTF did you just see that hellmans advert? Putting it in mash?? Fucking disgusting.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> ((tp's flange))


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> WTF did you just see that hellmans advert? Putting it in mash?? Fucking disgusting.


 
no way!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> WTF did you just see that hellmans advert? Putting it in mash?? Fucking disgusting.


 
It's wrong. Very wrong!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

wft?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> WTF did you just see that hellmans advert? Putting it in mash?? Fucking disgusting.


 
Aye, wrong'uns


----------



## gabi (Feb 9, 2011)

is there anything worse than being sat beside two south africans droning on all day in their delightful accent? no. there isnt.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

I am FUCKED OFF with the government blatantly telling me LIES. Fucking arseholes.*


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

Omg I feel ill :|


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

Not the best of days then TP? 


Morning has flown past today. 
Leftover pasta lunch is calling to me from the fridge.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

off to lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leftover pasta lunch is calling to me from the fridge.


 
Is it telling you to burn things?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it telling you to burn things?


 
It is asking me if I should eat it cold or reheat it?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

Urrrrgh I'm gonna be sick :|


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Urrrrgh I'm gonna be sick :|


 
(((tp)))


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is asking me if I should eat it cold or reheat it?


 
If it's talking to you I would suggest burying it outside with an iron horseshoe.



Or maybe just put it in the microwave


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

now into the second half of the week! 

lunch time, Spanish omlet and chips, cup of tea


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

turkey salad butty and prawn cocktail crisps here


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

This afternoon I will mostly be reading about serial killers on wikipedia


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This afternoon I will mostly be reading about serial killers on wikipedia


 
this ^^^^ is a good way to spend a working day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2011)

Beans on toast and a packet of quavers for lunch. Now some tea I think!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

mean afternoon drag


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

I gotta go get something to force down with another antibiotic, why is my life this grim :| I still feel fucking sick :|


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2011)

Got the pox tp?

Afternoon all. christ I'm fucked.  This week has been stupidly busy and I am sick of people, REALLY FUCKING SICK of people.  Mainly the people in this building.

Stupid question number 300000056 today was:

'Oh, have you not sorted the post yet?'

Asked of me when I had just come off the phone, with a huge pile of unsorted mail in front of me


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

have you sorted the post yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

I got shitballs uti init 

I love sorting post


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you sorted the post yet?







tribal_princess said:


> I got shitballs uti init
> 
> I love sorting post


 
Oh, a piss infection. Lovely.  God I hate them.  

I think I prefer sorting post to a piss infection.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh, a piss infection. Lovely.  God I hate them.
> 
> I think I prefer sorting post to a piss infection.



yes, sorting post is way way more preferrable 


(((t_p)))


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

Come on day, hurry up and end


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to leave at 5 on the dot today, then hope to pray to the cheesus


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2011)

Nearly Friday


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2011)

It's fucking Wednesday


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2011)

But only two fucking days left soj.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2011)

not long left...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

Two sleeps till Freeday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2011)

The 5pm people must be reaching for their coats now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2011)

gone.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh, a piss infection. Lovely.  God I hate them.
> 
> I think I prefer sorting post to a piss infection.



i got a pic of me infected pot of piss as well, I put it on facebook


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Two sleeps till Freeday


 
One sleep till Freeday  

Yesterday was really long and busy. 
Desk from 9am till 9pm and still did not get everything done. 
Up early today but a bit of coffee and sofa time before heading out again.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 10, 2011)

never thought I would post on here but my 'new' job here in the school is a joke, two lessons a day monday to thursday then five on friday....I like being busy and doing stuff, now the only thing I look forward to is the clocking out. And the food in the canteen is poisonous for a fact..the cook is trying her hardest to make all the teachers sick.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

A new dragger? 

Sounds a bit painful that. Is it not easy to find other things to occupy your time?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

25 minutes in the office and a fuck up has already happened 

it's not going to be a good day


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Fucking traffic
Moan, grumble, whine, seethe!!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

get a move on badgers!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

extra dry said:


> never thought I would post on here but my 'new' job here in the school is a joke, two lessons a day monday to thursday then five on friday....I like being busy and doing stuff, now the only thing I look forward to is the clocking out. And the food in the canteen is poisonous for a fact..the cook is trying her hardest to make all the teachers sick.


 
the force of the drag is strong with this one


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking traffic
> Moan, grumble, whine, seethe!!!


 
cheesus!, I was in at TWENTY TO NINE today!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheesus!, I was in at TWENTY TO NINE today!


 
he's slacking


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

At desk 
Stress levels high


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> he's slacking


 
Yes, some of us were here at 08:35


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> he's slacking


  yep


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> At desk
> Stress levels high


 
____~~


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

Biddly said:


> But only two fucking days left soj.


One fucking day left now 



tribal_princess said:


> i got a pic of me infected pot of piss as well, I put it on facebook


 
Classy burd you (where's the vomit smiley when you need one?).  My piss goes bubbly when I'm really ill.  Am sure that's not right.

Morning all!

Performing tonight - wish me luck!  Am totally relaxed at the moment - expecting to be shitting meself around 3pm


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

fucking hell i don't want to be here anymore


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> One fucking day left now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

good luck - !


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Performing tonight - wish me luck!  Am totally relaxed at the moment - expecting to be shitting meself around 3pm


 


Good luck!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Soj - get someone to film you and upload the vid!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks you two 

Ah, that would mean having to organise meself marty!  There is one vid on youtube of me - doing my first ever performance.  It's not very good and I was mega shitting meself, but I did surprise everyone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning all - back in work...and bored already!

Good luck tonight soj, bet you'll be brilliant


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Performing tonight - wish me luck!  Am totally relaxed at the moment - expecting to be shitting meself around 3pm


Good luck


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks queeny and neon 

I was gonna do a couple of potentially offensive poems about jesus and blood and sex and religion...but I think I'll save those for Easter


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> Ah, that would mean having to organise meself marty!  There is one vid on youtube of me - doing my first ever performance.  It's not very good and I was mega shitting meself, but I did surprise everyone


 
I know exactly what it's like,having done it myself .


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I was gonna do a couple of potentially offensive poems about jesus and blood and sex and religion...but I think I'll save those for Easter


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just met a Housing Trainee from another office - he was so FUCKING KEEN AND ENTHUSIASTIC 


pure pissed me off he did


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Go Sojjy! 
Go Sojjy! 
Go Sojjy! 
Go Sojjy! 
Go Sojjy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just met a Housing Trainee from another office - he was so FUCKING KEEN AND ENTHUSIASTIC
> 
> 
> pure pissed me off he did


 
A couple of years work will soon knock that out of him and he'll be dragging like the rest of us


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A couple of years work will soon knock that out of him and he'll be dragging like the rest of us


 
aye - the comedown is coming for him.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know exactly what it's like,having done it myself .


 
Aye - I must remember tonight to mention you to John T - keep forgetting!



drcarnage said:


>



Gotta be done mate eh?  If there's potential for offending people, then why not go the whole hog 



marty21 said:


> Just met a Housing Trainee from another office - he was so FUCKING KEEN AND ENTHUSIASTIC
> 
> 
> pure pissed me off he did


Hehe - I fucking hate enthusiastic workers - we had a sales bloke in here the other day, only looked about 12. Bouncing everywhere, all pink cheeked and wholesome.  Looked like his mum had got his suit from Burtons.



Badgers said:


> Go Sojjy!
> Go Sojjy!
> Go Sojjy!
> Go Sojjy!
> Go Sojjy!


 

Yeehaa!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gotta be done mate eh?  If there's potential for offending people, then why not go the whole hog


 
If you're going to offend people you might as well _really _offend them


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Would you trust someone who's surname was Monkfish?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone who's surname was Monkfish?


 
Erm....yes. Yes I would!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> One fucking day left now


One? Cunt


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone who's surname was Monkfish?


 
Without a doubt.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Soj - get someone to film you and upload the vid!


^ do this 

I bet you're fantastic!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....yes. Yes I would!


 


drcarnage said:


> Without a doubt.


 
Cheers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> aye - the comedown is coming for him.


 

Immense 50,000th post


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aye - I must remember tonight to mention you to John T - keep forgetting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't imagine ever being that keen - he's probably a housing graduate - keen to help people and that


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheers


 
Put yer knickers on and go make me a cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone who's surname was Monkfish?


 
yes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Immense 50,000th post


 
Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has it sunk in yet?


 
not yet


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

now it has


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


 
OMG!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would you trust someone who's surname was Monkfish?



Going against the tide here, but no - they would only make me hungy



Biddly said:


> One? Cunt



Yeh - one day TIL Friday. Duh 



Biddly said:


> ^ do this
> 
> I bet you're fantastic!



Well, it has been said of me that I'm a natural performer   Being a gobby bastard has its upsides


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


 
She must like the cut of your jib


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> OMG!


 


neonwilderness said:


> She must like the cut of your jib


 
should I ask her when my contract will be extended?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> should I ask her when my contract will be extended?


 
You might want to lay it on a bit first.  Have a glass of water and some bread for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


 
What is she wearing?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> should I ask her when my contract will be extended?


 
make her a brew 


then ask her


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You might want to lay it on a bit first.  Have a glass of water and some bread for lunch


 



marty21 said:


> make her a brew
> 
> 
> then ask her


 
I may call up mrs C and ask her and the bairn to eat as much rice as possible today as I won't have any money for food until payday.



Badgers said:


> What is she wearing?



a black suit/skirt type thing


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


 
Get your wanger out underneath the desk and impress her

Dare ya


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> big scary national boss woman has decided to hot desk opposite me!


 
Bone her - under the desk


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Get your wanger out underneath the desk and impress her
> 
> Dare ya


 
impressed?

you haven't seen my wanger


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Get your wanger out underneath the desk and impress her
> 
> Dare ya



guaranteed to work


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bone her - under the desk



another top tip


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bone her - under the desk


 
Mmmm, she's...how can I say it? "Not my type."


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Mmmm, she's...how can I say it? "Not my type."


 
do it for England

take one for the team


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Mmmm, she's...how can I say it? "Not my type."


 


marty21 said:


> do it for England
> 
> *take one for the team*


 
marty tells it like it is. Grit your teeth and think of the draggerz.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> marty tells it like it is. Grit your teeth and think of the draggerz.


 
No offence, but I'd rather not think about you lot while i'm boning someone


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No offence, but I'd rather not think about you lot while i'm boning someone


 
you will now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No offence, but I'd rather not think about you lot while i'm boning someone


 
Really? I always think of....oh....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

I always imagine you lot are cheering me on


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

`and giving me a round of applause afterwards 

and showing score cards


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really? I always think of....oh....


 
you can be the exception QOG


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> you can be the exception QOG


 
*looks smug*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> `and giving me a round of applause afterwards
> 
> and showing score cards


 


Do you do a lot of dragging while boning?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully out of 6


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you do a lot of dragging while boning?


 
mebbe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you do a lot of dragging while boning?


 
Multi-tasking! Or marty-tasking in this case!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Halfway mark people


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

stay sharp! Marines


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

oh great, so it takes them 2 days to find the funding for two barristers to come up from London and work here for a year, but they've been fucking around with my contract for months and I _still _haven't got an answer 

bunch o fucking cunts


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> oh great, so it takes them 2 days to find the funding for two barristers to come up from London and work here for a year, but they've been fucking around with my contract for months and I _still _haven't got an answer
> bunch o fucking cunts





don't bone her


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

my boss is meeting his boss at the moment- she will no doubt have a go at him about stuff - I'm meeting him afterwards and he will have a go at me about stuff

who can I have a go at about stuff?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't bone her


 
im fucking livid


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my boss is meeting his boss at the moment- she will no doubt have a go at him about stuff - I'm meeting him afterwards and he will have a go at me about stuff
> 
> who can I have a go at about stuff?



Got a dog, or a cat?



drcarnage said:


> im fucking livid


 
I bet you are mate.  I get looked down upon by all sorts of knobheads now that I'm doing this job.  They have no fucking idea, eh?  You are every bit as worthwhile as them lot - but they bring in the fucking moolah, eh?

Twats


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I bet you are mate.  I get looked down upon by all sorts of knobheads now that I'm doing this job.  They have no fucking idea, eh?  You are every bit as worthwhile as them lot - but they bring in the fucking moolah, eh?
> 
> Twats


 
Everyone was saying how wonderful this thing is and I was just sat there fuming. Fuck, if I didn't have dependants then I'd just walk. Fuck em. I must earn a third of what they're spending on one of these barristers and they can't find any money? Bollocks


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Fuck em. I must earn a third of what they're spending on one of these barristers and they can't find any money? Bollocks


 
That's usually the way.  Here they are busy ordering cars and getting quotes for various things, but I expect it'll be a different story next month when the salary reviews are due


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

annoying meeting with annoying manager is annoying  - who'd have thunk it?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> annoying meeting with annoying manager is annoying  - who'd have thunk it?


 
how annoying


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Everyone was saying how wonderful this thing is and I was just sat there fuming. Fuck, if I didn't have dependants then I'd just walk. Fuck em. *I must earn a third *of what they're spending on one of these barristers and they can't find any money? Bollocks


 
I hear ya - my old boss used to moan about giving me any inch of a pay rise, whilst complaining he was skint and driving round in two jags, with a fuckoff massive house, two fuckoff holidays a year etc etc etc 

Grit your teeth, they'll have no souls, and if they've ever made a woman come, it'll be in their dreams only, sunshine


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Grit your teeth, they'll have no souls, and if they've ever made a woman come, it'll be in their dreams only, sunshine


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

Special train tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> how annoying



aye - I get the impression he probably had his arse kicked by his manager before he tried to kick my arse (and failed ) 

she's still here - sitting a few yards away 

*waves*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Special train tonight?


 
no. still cutting down on the drink innit

I


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> no. still cutting down on the drink innit
> 
> I


 
You could just go early to get the normal train


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

nearly Friday, troops - weekend is in sight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2011)

Right, I am outta here in five. Laters y'all


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, I am outta here in five. Laters y'all


 
see ya QoG


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

Nearly the last half hour now




Did I mention I'm off until Tuesday?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

I need a shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't do it here


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly the last half hour now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   I think you may have


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You could just go early to get the normal train


 
I could, but need to make up hours if i want to take a flexi day next thursday


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Don't do it here


 


Will save for a nice cup of tea and the mega spliff I'm going to have when I get in


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you may have


----------



## machine cat (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm off for a wander round the building to waste a few minutes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

ok almost there, this week really can fuck off now, it just keeps getting worse


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Boss man and I had a meeting
His motivational statement was that the country is fucked and people are stupid. 
I agreed with him and we rubbed our chins for a bit 
Positive stuff right there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

did you say "hmmmm" when you rubbed your chins?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss man and I had a meeting
> His motivational statement was that the country is fucked and people are stupid.
> I agreed with him and we rubbed our chins for a bit
> Positive stuff right there.


 
I would love people to really give that kind of motivational speech. 
I am sick of the saccharin way they tell you that you are all fucked but in a sickly sweet, patronising wording that they think your falling for their crap!
Go boss man.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

am I the only one left?

*looks around*



*whistles*

*carries on talking to self*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2011)

Biddly said:


> did you say "hmmmm" when you rubbed your chins?


 
A bit yeah, kind of miss my beard.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2011)

fuck it this is silly now, I need to go home


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

Biddly said:


> fuck it this is silly now, I need to go home


 
hopefully you have gone home by now.

Morning troops, thank fuck it's Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Freeday arrives like a fox 

Long, tiring week of irritation is over and the weekend is all our own. There are chores to do and stuff but I kind of like chores


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

morning 

It's been a long week. Looking forward to libraries and car boot sales over the weekend


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm awake :|


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Morning people.

I saw am extremely fit looking man on the train this morning who, as I have now just learned the phrase, I shall add to my wank bank


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Why must there be bad news at the START of Friday. 
Stupid customers ruining my day and stuff.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why must there be bad news at the START of Friday.
> Stupid customers ruining my day and stuff.


 
Every fucker seems to have left all their urgent stuff until today which means I can't get my own work done until I've sorted out their mess


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

I might go out to forage for berries in a little while, although I think I need more sleep cus I feel ill. Again. :| 

And this stupid calorie counter reckons I'm gonna die of starvation or some shit.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

bored bored bored

glad it's Friday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bored bored bored
> 
> glad it's Friday


 
I am hearing you on that!

Plus I have a load of filing on my desk which I am half-heartedly shuffling about knowing that I should really just get on and do it!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

God I feel sick :|


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

food?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I shall add to my wank bank



Haha - you only just learned about that?  I've had one for years! 



tribal_princess said:


> I might go out to forage for berries in a little while, although I think I need more sleep cus I feel ill. Again. :|
> 
> And this stupid calorie counter reckons I'm gonna die of starvation or some shit.


 
Foraging?  Am I reading this right or is it a euphemism?

Anyhow, morning all - am really quite hungover today.  Have had saussie and egg butty and diet coke, and the fucking phone won't stop ringing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

I am off to the races tomorrow (Newbury) with Mr. QofG's and friends. Perhaps the drag would like to pick some, hopefully, winners for me! 

http://www.attheraces.com/allcards.aspx?meetingid=43502&date=2011-02-12&ref=fixtures


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hopefully you have gone home by now.


I did go, and I will be gone again in about half hour - thank fuck for flexi 

How'd it go yesterday soj?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> food?


 
yes please - I'm starving


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am off to the races tomorrow (Newbury) with Mr. QofG's and friends. Perhaps the drag would like to pick some, hopefully, winners for me!
> 
> http://www.attheraces.com/allcards.aspx?meetingid=43502&date=2011-02-12&ref=fixtures


 
15:35 @ Newbury : Eradicate (each way)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Le Shark said:


> 15:35 @ Newbury : Eradicate (each way)


 
Noted thank you


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noted thank you


 
LOL

I wouldn't speak too soon - it might pull-up lame yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2011)

1h42m to the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Every fucker seems to have left all their urgent stuff until today which means I can't get my own work done until I've sorted out their mess


 haha


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am off to the races tomorrow (Newbury) with Mr. QofG's and friends. Perhaps the drag would like to pick some, hopefully, winners for me!
> 
> http://www.attheraces.com/allcards.aspx?meetingid=43502&date=2011-02-12&ref=fixtures


 
That sounds like a good day out. All the races are Class 1-3 as well 

I'd stick a couple of quid each way on 'Fair Along' in the 2.25, or a win on 'Cornas' in the 3.00.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Le Shark said:


> LOL
> 
> I wouldn't speak too soon - it might pull-up lame yet


 
Tbh as I know naff all about horses/racing etc.. any help picking them is fine by me...though if my companions ask how I have chosen I am going to have to mumble "People from the internet told me"


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That'd sounds like a good day out. All the races are Class 1-3 as well
> 
> I'd stick a couple of quid each way on 'Fair Along' in the 2.25, or a win on 'Cornas' in the 3.00.


 
you are the bookies' friend


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

Biddly said:


> How'd it go yesterday soj?


 
Went fine B - although I got there a bit early and it only started a bit late, so I'd had several pints by the time it was my turn, and due to drunky wittering at the start I forgot to state the title of my first poem   Got to the end of it and thought - 'fuck, did I say it all?'!!

I did though, apparently, without reading it off a paper this time too!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Kebab day here 
I have sandwiches though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes please - I'm starving


 
What would you like?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think I'm gonna go out to forage, I feel well grim, so gonna go shop and find some food cus I still gotta eat cus of me piss infection antibiotics


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> What would you like?


 
chips


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you are the bookies' friend


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> chips


 
closest chippy is the otherside of town. will soup do?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> chips


 
Chip butty - on thick white bread slathered with proper butter, and then the traditional Northern pushing down hard on butty to smush the butter into the chips 

Fuck I am sooo gonna get a chip butty for me lunch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Went fine B - although I got there a bit early and it only started a bit late, so I'd had several pints by the time it was my turn, and due to drunky wittering at the start I forgot to state the title of my first poem   Got to the end of it and thought - 'fuck, did I say it all?'!!
> 
> I did though, apparently, without reading it off a paper this time too!


 
excellent!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> closest chippy is the otherside of town. will soup do?


 
that's not proper food!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

at day so far


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that's not proper food!


 
you get a free bread roll


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> you get a free bread roll


 
want chip butty, like what soj makes


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Went fine B - although I got there a bit early and it only started a bit late, so I'd had several pints by the time it was my turn, and due to drunky wittering at the start I forgot to state the title of my first poem   Got to the end of it and thought - 'fuck, did I say it all?'!!
> 
> I did though, apparently, without reading it off a paper this time too!


Nice one


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> at day so far


 
this ^^^


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

Somebody kill me.


----------



## Le Shark (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbh as I know naff all about horses/racing etc.. any help picking them is fine by me...though if my companions ask how I have chosen I am going to have to mumble "People from the internet told me"


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> want chip butty, like what soj makes


 
fuck man, there's people like tp who would need stuff to eat and here you are fussing over what I get you for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fuck man, there's people like tp who would need stuff to eat and here you are fussing over what I get you for lunch


 
I am a bad man


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2011)

I am in need  Special fuckin need.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2011)

Afternoon all.  Might attempt to tidy my office and do some freelance work today.  I'll just have half an hour on the xbox first though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

I have realised that I am really tetchy today, not sure why. I appear to be spoiling for a fight


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am in need  Special fuckin need.


 
Yeh but you've always been speshul needs though eh?

Right fuck it , I'm off to the chippy


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2011)

three minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right fuck it , I'm off to the chippy


 
Can you get me a butty?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> three minutes


 
4 hours 



but I may leave early 


((((flexi-time))))


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you get me a butty?


 
Soz - got distracted by the thought of a microwave curry so didn't go.  Just had a thai chicken dinger curry - which could have been much improved, tbh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have realised that I am really tetchy today, not sure why. I appear to be spoiling for a fight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>


 
 *ineffectually swings arms around a bit*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Soz - got distracted by the thought of a microwave curry so didn't go.  Just had a thai chicken dinger curry - which could have been much improved, tbh


 
Improved with chips and a bun?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Improved with chips and a bun?


 
fucking wish I had gone the chippy now

I really need to pull my finger out today.  I have done absolutely fuck all apart from piss around on the internet.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Come on day. 
The afternoon is gonna hurt innit


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on day.
> The afternoon is gonna hurt innit



it's been hurting since Lunchtime - I think I may have to make an executive decision and leave early.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's been hurting since Lunchtime - I think I may have to make an executive decision and leave early.


 
I have stuck in some hours this week so might shuffle out a little early too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2011)

leave leave leave!!! i'm going to leave now, it's been a real busy few weeks.

cheers chaps & ladies


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> leave leave leave!!! i'm going to leave now, it's been a real busy few weeks.
> 
> cheers chaps & ladies


 
unt


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2011)

c u jimmmy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Nearly 4pm now, getting closer to the off and the will to work has totally evaporated.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Past 4 now, past 4 and stuff!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I did a bit - an hour or so.  Pooped now.  Hangover almost gone - ready in time to crack open the wine in an hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

the weekend is almost here - thank the lord


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> thank the lord


 
You are welcome


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Right I am outta here - laters and good weekend all


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are welcome


 
you have been very helpful


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here - laters and good weekend all


 
laters


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2011)

and I'm off too - have a good one, Marines.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

I am off soon
Smoke first though eh?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Logging out, nearly there


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2011)

3 minutes left

good work people


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2011)

Come on bus
This week is fucked off finally


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2011)

finally made it home, via various hostelries, punch-ups, books, roll-ups, you name it, its prolly happpened


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> finally made it home, via various hostelries, punch-ups, books, roll-ups, you name it, its prolly happpened


 

bad news - it's Monday
good news - I get paid tomorrow 
good news - seen a job I want  to apply for 
bad news - closing date is Wednesday and I hate applying for jobs


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

fucking hell, i'm here again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fucking hell, i'm here again


 
I'm not there yet, a late start I think, I'm out of enthusiasm


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

I need more coffee


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

Grandma has just wished her mum and dad a happy valentine's day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day draggerz!!

Where are my cards?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Valentine's Day draggerz!!
> 
> Where are my cards?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Happy Valentine's Day draggerz!!
> 
> Where are my cards?


 
err... in the post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 


drcarnage said:


> err... in the post


 
Okay...

I was supposed to make Mr. QofG's a card (I normally like to make him one) but I was ill yesterday and couldn't.

So I got a card and he hasn't....yet


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm just about to watch Kyle on plus1 

There are some seriously fucking bitter people on fb today, from what valentines day really means, to it's all consumerist bullshit, I love those people  blates fuck all better to do than whine cus one year they got dumped/were single/didn't get a card


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was supposed to make Mr. QofG's a card (I normally like to make him one) but I was ill yesterday and couldn't.
> 
> So I got a card and he hasn't....yet



when I was about 16, I was in love with a girl at school, let's call her Sarah   

I sent her a massive Valentine card, it was about 3 foot long, maybe 18 inches wide, cost me a fucking fortune, and i had to take the card in a big fucking pink envelope into the post office to post office to send it as it was too big for a post box. I sent it anonymously because she was bound to know it was from me  

I rang her later, did I mention she was the daughter of a teacher at my school ?  

one awkward conversation later  


and then I had to see her at school, and then I had to see her going out with cool kids


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Grandma has just wished her mum and dad a happy valentine's day.


 
I keep thinking about the weirdness of this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm just about to watch Kyle on plus1
> 
> There are some seriously fucking bitter people on fb today, from what valentines day really means, to it's all consumerist bullshit, I love those people  blates fuck all better to do than whine cus one year they got dumped/were single/didn't get a card



Mr. QofG's dumped his last girlfriend before me on Valentine's Day 

I spent years not getting anything on Valentine's Day either 'cos I was single or had rubbish boy friends who didn't believe in it so now I make the fucking most of it....well I get a card and have a slap up meal but that's fine by me!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's dumped his last girlfriend before me on Valentine's Day
> 
> I spent years not getting anything on Valentine's Day either 'cos I was single or had rubbish boy friends who didn't believe in it so now I make the fucking most of it....well I get a card and have a slap up meal but that's fine by me!



I bet she's a right bitter slag now then 

I just sent this to someone 

If you weren't such a fucking loser I'd send you a valentines.*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> when I was about 16, I was in love with a girl at school, let's call her Sarah
> 
> I sent her a massive Valentine card, it was about 3 foot long, maybe 18 inches wide, cost me a fucking fortune, and i had to take the card in a big fucking pink envelope into the post office to post office to send it as it was too big for a post box. I sent it anonymously because she was bound to know it was from me
> 
> ...



(((poor little marty))) 



tribal_princess said:


> I bet she's a right bitter slag now then
> 
> I just sent this to someone
> 
> If you weren't such a fucking loser I'd send you a valentines.*


 
Heh heh


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad news - it's Monday
> good news - I get paid tomorrow
> good news - seen a job I want  to apply for
> bad news - closing date is Wednesday and I hate applying for jobs


Apart from getting paid tomorrow this is all true for me too... good luck with your job app. I'm gonna make a start on mine in a minute.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

Mornin gobshites

Monday back again, but am feeling quite perky as it goes


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Apart from getting paid tomorrow this is all true for me too... good luck with your job app. I'm gonna make a start on mine in a minute.


  cheers - it's a bit further away than I currently work - but also in Central London (almost) which would be nicer to work in


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

fucking starving.

decided to eat my lunch now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

hungry too - I think sausage and fried egg sarnie (toasted) and a coffee today - lunch in 5


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hungry too -* I think sausage and fried egg sarnie (toasted) *and a coffee today - lunch in 5


 
Nom!! Bored here - think it's time for a cuppa


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 14, 2011)

I need to go and buy some snag free hair bands :| 

Shit, it's 12, I thought it was 11.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just gone and dropped me wotsits all over the fucking floor


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just gone and dropped me wotsits all over the fucking floor


 
bad times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just gone and dropped me wotsits all over the fucking floor


 
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just gone and dropped me wotsits all over the fucking floor


 
Are they that big?! 

Reet - 3pm rolleth around, and I am going to get me arse out t'shops to waste some of the dreaded hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

bloke in work going on about his 'system' for the lottery - claims he has won big several times  

£100,000
£25,000
£10,000




why is he working here at all if he has a 'system' ?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

reckons he spends £60 per week on the lotto


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bloke in work going on about his 'system' for the lottery - claims he has won big several times
> 
> £100,000
> £25,000
> ...


 
He's having a larf!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's having a larf!


 
he's full of get rich schemes tbh - and yet he works for the council - he doesn't live on a private island


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

just said that it could happen this weekend, and he could buy his dream home on Holland Avenue


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

you'll all be glad to hear that the wotsit crisis is over


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2011)

Past 4pm  
Eyelids are heavy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> you'll all be glad to hear that the wotsit crisis is over


 
Did you pick them up and eat them?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you pick them up and eat them?


 
yes


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yes


 
10 second rule ?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2011)

lotto man has gone home - to his flat which isn't a big fuck off mansion in Holland Park


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yes


 
Good man

I will eat anything that has dropped on the floor unless it's rolled in excrement or piss tbh


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lotto man has gone home - to his flat *which isn't a big fuck off mansion in Holland Park*


 
Funny that, innit?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 10 second rule ?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning.  

Half an hour back into the drag and I'm bored already


----------



## extra dry (Feb 15, 2011)

4 pm...only 30minutes left till freedom....yay


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Loseday... 

Work is still a bit frustrating. 
Anyone would think there is a recession on.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

is it dinner time yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

I was thinking of an early lunch, but maybe now is too early?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

I applied for a job - lots of uncertainty at this place . I hate applying for jobs, but did it for cheesus! Just did a rough estimate, I've had about 15 jobs - where I've stayed for more than 3 months - and 10 where I have stayed over a year - I'm a little restless aren't I ?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I applied for a job - lots of uncertainty at this place . I hate applying for jobs, but did it for cheesus! Just did a rough estimate, I've had about 15 jobs - where I've stayed for more than 3 months - and 10 where I have stayed over a year - I'm a little restless aren't I ?


 
Good luck marty 

I'm applying for my job at the moment - it's fucking humiliating


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Good luck marty
> 
> I'm applying for my job at the moment - it's fucking humiliating



Cheers, it's a bit further to travel - but not too bad - maybe 50 minutes or so, almost in South London though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I applied for a job - lots of uncertainty at this place . I hate applying for jobs, but did it for cheesus! Just did a rough estimate, I've had about 15 jobs - where I've stayed for more than 3 months - and 10 where I have stayed over a year - I'm a little restless aren't I ?


 
I am quite envious - I am the exact opposite having had the same job for 20 years, 21 years on 1st March!

In other news my hand are cold! I may need to use my bottom to warm them up.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Cheers, it's a bit further to travel - but not too bad - maybe 50 minutes or so, almost in South London though


 
50 minutes is alright. It takes me 1hr 15mins to get to the drag including waits for the freezing bus and overcrowded train.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news my hand are cold! I may need to use my bottom to warm them up.


 
Did I mention that my hands are freezing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Did I mention that my hands are freezing?


 
Tch, okay *shuffles buttocks over to DrC*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Fighting the urge to fall asleep here.  Might go and make some tea in a minute.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tch, okay *shuffles buttocks over to DrC*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am quite envious - I am the exact opposite having had the same job for 20 years, 21 years on 1st March!
> 
> In other news my hand are cold! I may need to use my bottom to warm them up.



funnily enough, at the moment I'm back in the same place I first worked 21 years ago and left 16 years ago


oh and I have cold hands too


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

*shuffles buttocks over to marty*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> *shuffles buttocks over to marty*


 



I had an email from a customer while I was off talking about positive dynamics and creating energy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> *shuffles buttocks over to marty*


 
my, they are warm!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had an email from a customer while I was off talking about positive dynamics and creating energy


 
Did you ask them what drugs they were referring to?

Fucking MAD BUSY


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking MAD BUSY


 
THIS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

So very boring here!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Did you ask them what drugs they were referring to?


 
He was talking about his restaurant, maybe he's putting drugs in the food


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So very boring here!


 
this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Just had a trip to B&Q and was nearly tempted by the burger van outside.  Sadly I had no change on me though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Moaning, moaning, moaning... 

This place is pissing me off this week. 
Well not so much this place but fucking customers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well not so much this place but fucking *customers*.


 
Things would be so much easier without them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

So bored here still - not much work and not much fun


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a trip to B&Q and was nearly tempted by the burger van outside.  Sadly I had no change on me though


 
bad times 


cashback at B&Q?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So bored here still - not much work and not much fun


Start a wild rumor about someone in the office


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> 
> cashback at B&Q?


 
The crappy self service till didn't give the option.  Had to make do with soup and some suspicious crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Start a wild rumor about someone in the office


 
Mmmmm....starts thinking of scenarios involving a packet of cheesy wotsits, the newbie and the company accountant


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmmm....starts thinking of scenarios involving a packet of cheesy wotsits, the newbie and the company accountant




We heard a rumor here last year that someone might be leaving one of our suppliers.  Mr OneShow phoned them up and asked "Does X still work for you or have you got rid of him yet", or words to that effect


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

The 3-4pm hour is grating now.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

really bored now.

i'd like to leave early but need to make up hours so I can have a flexi day on Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> really bored now.
> 
> i'd like to leave early but need to make up hours so I can have a flexi day on Thursday.



Yup....

Loads to do here but waiting for people to do things first.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

blurgh! is it still ONLY Tuesday ? 

*shakes fist*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

this week seems about 3 times  longer than last week


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 15, 2011)

I've just fallen asleep at my desk for 25 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

shall we play a game?

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with 'M'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mexico


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mexico


 
nope


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> I've just fallen asleep at my desk for 25 minutes


 
Whoops. I had a couple of head nodding moments at my desk yesterday afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Miami


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Miami


 
No.

It's something on my desk.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Marzipan


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Maracas?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Malaise?
Microsleep?


----------



## crustychick (Feb 15, 2011)

so. bored. 

Monster Munch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

Minced morsels


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Malversation?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

marty's knob?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 15, 2011)

monkeys


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Maschalephidrosis?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> marty's knob?



 

it keeps running off and going on adventures


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Marzipan


 
no



neonwilderness said:


> Maracas?


 
no



Badgers said:


> Malaise?
> Microsleep?


 
no



crustychick said:


> so. bored.
> 
> Monster Munch?


 
no



QueenOfGoths said:


> Minced morsels


 
no



Badgers said:


> Malversation?


 
no



QueenOfGoths said:


> marty's knob?


 
 no


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Methomania?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2011)

Mouse?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Milquetoast?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

A merkin?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Muffineer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mary Poppins


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I know what it is, but I don't want to say as I don't think I could handle the responsibility of having to come up with the next thing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Midget?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> monkeys


 


Badgers said:


> Maschalephidrosis?


 
+ others


ffs, no


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

we are all rubbish at this game


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are all rubbish


 
Corrected for you ^


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I might make a nice *mug *of tea, but I can't seem to find my *mug* anywhere.

Has anyone seen my *mug*?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are all rubbish at this game


 
Out drag addled minds can't cope with it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Midget?


 
Oh please please please be a midget!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh please please please be a midget!


 
how tall is neon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how tall is neon?


 
6 foot 8.....maybe?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how tall is neon?


 
2'6"


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I might make a nice *mug *of tea, but I can't seem to find my *mug* anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone seen my *mug*?


 
Milk?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 6 foot 8.....maybe?!


 


neonwilderness said:


> 2'6"



I'm a little confused


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I might make a nice *mug *of tea, but I can't seem to find my *mug* anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone seen my *mug*?


 
no


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2011)

Had enough now

Wanna go home


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh please please please be a midget!


 
A boxing midget would be better.  I have been watching Boardwalk Empire


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm a little confused


 
Somewhere between the two


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
A midget with a kettle?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems people are leaving earlier today  
This is good news


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A midget with a kettle?


 
I give up


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Meh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I give up


 
A clue might help


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

this is going well


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Tick, tock....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

moving towards 40% of the working week over


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Male Unbifurcated Garment


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> moving towards 40% of the working week over


 
Only 25% for me, but cuntboss is home office on Thursday so it's nearer 50%


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> moving towards 40% of the working week over


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A clue might help


 
I drink tea and coffee out of it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I drink tea and coffee out of it.


 
Mouth?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

I might leave in a bit, and get a special bus


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I drink tea and coffee out of it.


 
A saucer? I've seen last of the summer wine


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

this is a shit game


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might leave in a bit, and get a special bus


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might leave in a bit, and get a special bus


 
Do remember to lick the windows lovey


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
'ding ding'


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> this is a shit game


 
Ohhhhh, a mug?  

Well that was easy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Was it a mug then???


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ohhhhh, a mug?
> 
> Well that was easy


 


Badgers said:


> Was it a mug then???


 
how on earth did you guess?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

It was just a wild guess


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 15, 2011)

Time to go I think


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

People are leaving
I am fast behind them


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2011)

i think leaving now would be a good idea


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2011)

Bye


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning :\ I havent slept :| I have done my nails and my eyebrows and watched a programme about a tiger with a broken tail what got hit by a train


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

morning t_p  I slept well, too well, as my snoring drove mrs21 into the spare room


----------



## extra dry (Feb 16, 2011)

girlfriend has been given a written warning due to her absenteesum and tardiness.  She had been working flat out including weekends for this shower of shit school.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning drag. 
Does not sound good TP! 

I need to stop listening to the news. Miserable stuff all over!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

extra dry said:


> girlfriend has been given a written warning due to her absenteesum and tardiness.  She had been working flat out including weekends for this shower of shit school.


 
That is horrid


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

morning 

bad news is i'm at the drag, the good news is i might be going to Durham this afternoon


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

extra dry said:


> girlfriend has been given a written warning due to her absenteesum and tardiness.  *She had been working flat out including weekends for this shower of shit school.*


 
and they don't recognise that? bastards


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

extra dry said:


> girlfriend has been given a written warning due to her absenteesum and tardiness.  She had been working flat out including weekends for this shower of shit school.


 
Working extra unpaid hours?


----------



## extra dry (Feb 16, 2011)

yes unpaid, 240 hours overtime. This is in Thailand where as a westerner you get treated like sh1t.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

> I moderate a successful web-based bulletin board in my spare time



should I include this in my application?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> should I include this in my application?


 
I'm sure you could.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

extra dry said:


> yes unpaid, 240 hours overtime. This is in Thailand where as a westerner you get treated like sh1t.


 
Fuck man, so she's probably not going to be able to do anything about it is she.

My last school in China tried to screw me over by not paying me my final month's wage (knowing I'd be leaving the country a week later) until I refused to leave the office without my money.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm sure you could.


 
I think I might, but tbh describing TCTE as "successful" is taking things a bit too far


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

extra dry said:


> yes unpaid, 240 hours overtime. This is in Thailand where as a westerner you get treated like sh1t.


 
Oh dear, does not sound good then. 
That overtime is awful too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

good mornin' 

all well here 

as usual


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning



drcarnage said:


> the good news is i might be going to Durham this afternoon


 It has just stopped raining up here, it must be a sign


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good mornin'
> 
> all well here
> 
> as usual



The world continues to turn


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The world continues to turn


 
duh  obviously


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

i am listening to all the number ones since 1970 at work 

i have got up to 1983 

i am listening to new edition's 'candy girl'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Coffee had and away we go


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coffee had and away we go


 
also begann badgers untergang


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am listening to new edition's 'candy girl'



*When you're with me you brighten up my day* 

They could almost have been singing about you Pickman's


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I might, but tbh describing TCTE as "successful" is taking things a bit too far


 
Sweet talk ed into letting you co own here  or just don't bother asking, just write it down then choose which mod most sounds influential to the job. Sorted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *When you're with me you brighten up my day*
> 
> They could almost have been singing about you Pickman's


 
now on rod stewart's 'baby jane'


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm already having such an awful day, the awfulness is heightened by lack of sleep :|


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm already having such an awful day, the awfulness is heightened by lack of sleep :|


 
Jeremy Kyle is on soon, isn't he?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Sweet talk ed into letting you co own here  or just don't bother asking, just write it down then choose which mod most sounds influential to the job. Sorted.


 
"I am the sole founder of Urban75"


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Jeremy Kyle is on soon, isn't he?


 
Oh ffs, like starting in 5 mins, cheers for reminder!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh ffs, like starting in 5 mins, cheers for reminder!


 
Watching that is bound to cheer anyone up


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> "I am the sole founder of Urban75"


 
Dover sole?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> "I am the sole founder of Urban75"


 
Well unless yer name begins with m and finishes with ike then that will be hard to pull off, think of him as your front man, the dude what makes shit look pretty, so then you can fill your time doing the useful stuff like special powers


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Well unless yer name begins with m and finishes with ike then that will be hard to pull off, think of him as your front man, the dude what makes shit look pretty, so then you can fill your time doing the useful stuff like special powers


 
I've already put down invisibility and a chainsaw arm under "personal qualities."


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning people - working at home today thank fuck 'cos I'm knackered....though not too knackered for a bit of charity shop trawling later maybe!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

time for me break


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've already put down invisibility and a chainsaw arm under "personal qualities."


 
Good work


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Fucks sake it's nearly march, I need to get my fucking porn game on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Good work


 
Are you watching Kyle - do you think that girl will bite her Mum's face on TV!?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> "I am the sole founder of Urban75"


 
secret backer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

party girl at it again, keeping folk up all night -


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my days, when I've sorted out my shit I might try and get a slot on this morning talking about how I whore myself on the Internet for pennies. They had some scouse prozzie on there before who was on Kyle a couple months earlier and she was well rough, I'd get loadsa business and me mam don't watch this morning


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you watching Kyle - do you think that girl will bite her Mum's face on TV!?


 
I haven't been arsed to get up yet, well I was up, but I went to lie down and post shit on my phone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh my days, when I've sorted out my shit I might try and get a slot on this morning talking about how I whore myself on the Internet for pennies. They had some scouse prozzie on there before who was on Kyle a couple months earlier and she was well rough, I'd get loadsa business and me mam don't watch this morning


 


Kyle is well boring this morning, I don't want violent daughters I want love rats and DNA/lie detector tests


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Fucks sake it's nearly march


 
This year is flying isn't it? 
I am sure we say this every year (and because we are getting old or something) but this one seems different.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kyle is well boring this morning, I don't want violent daughters I want love rats and DNA/lie detector tests


 
I just wanna see disturbing people and fights


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This year is flying isn't it?
> I am sure we say this every year (and because we are getting old or something) but this one seems different.


 
WELL quick m8 !!! :O


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Cuntboss is in a right fettle this morning, it's hilarious


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-12478004

Not funny but still..... 



> A masked man stole cash and adult magazines during an armed raid at a Surrey shop.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-12478004
> 
> Not funny but still.....


 
it's like a wierd version of count down 

Carol, I have 5 from the top row, and the rest from the till please


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

My fingers stink of fanny. I might have a nap now. If some jew rings my intercom (again) I'm gonna go sick.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

In other news I am hungry. The drawer contains suitable nourishment but there is a stranger in the office so better wait for him to leave before munching. 

Nice baps today with ham, pastrami, cheese, cucumber and mustard


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm working my way through a pack of custard creams


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

lotto man still going on about his 'system' he's been talking about it for 3 days now (not 24/7)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (not 24/7)


 
Part timer


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> My fingers stink of fanny. I might have a nap now. If some jew rings my intercom (again) I'm gonna go sick.


 do you get many jews ringing your intercom?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

off to durham in an hour. 

is the sun out up there neon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> off to durham in an hour.
> 
> is the sun out up there neon?


 
It is in Newcastle


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> haha


----------



## machine cat (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is in Newcastle


 


I'll hazard a guess that it's the same down the road then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'll hazard a guess that it's the same down the road then.


 
I'd have thought so.  Will you be doing the Moaty tour while you're up here?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd have thought so.  Will you be doing the Moaty tour while you're up here?


 
can someone do the gazza joke please


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

looks like someone has called the old bill - party girl was fighting with one of her guests -


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

those are both pretty rubbish Gazza jokes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Fish scandal!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12478611


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> looks like someone has called the old bill - party girl was fighting with one of her guests -


 
Oh good, tenant scandal too!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh good, tenant scandal too!!


 
Maybe she was using magnets to try and make him swim in formation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got back from town - charity shops netted me a rather nice grey Per Una jacket for a fiver plus Jo Nesbo's "The Snowman" for £1.10, which was a bit freaky as I have been meaning to buy it for ages and kept looking for it in vain (vein?) and had just thought "wonder if it's in here"...and it was!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe she was using magnets to try and make him swim in formation


 
 

I wonder if she is giving Marty 'favours' to stop her getting evicted?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if she is giving Marty 'favours' to stop her getting evicted?


 
Quavers?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quavers?


 
Originally only available in cheese and smoky bacon flavours, the product line has been expanded to three flavours: cheese, prawn cocktail and salt and vinegar. A ketchup flavour was also introduced, but for a limited time only and this is no longer available.

I quite like them


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> prawn cocktail and salt and vinegar. A ketchup flavour was also introduced


Wrong 

I have some Thai chicken fake McCoys today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Originally only available in cheese and smoky bacon flavours, the product line has been expanded to three flavours: cheese, prawn cocktail and salt and vinegar. A ketchup flavour was also introduced, but for a limited time only and this is no longer available.
> 
> I quite like them


 
Cheese for me - any other quaver flavour is sacrilege!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if she is giving Marty 'favours' to stop her getting evicted?



wouldn't touch her with yours etc


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2011)

Demonic screechy scouse bint has gone out, again.  Her dad is away (its his business), and she keeps fucking disappearing for hours, leaving me to answer their cunting phone - the lazy fucking bitch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheese for me - any other quaver flavour is sacrilege!


 
there are other flavours?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there are other flavours?


 
Only for wrong'uns


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder what Debbie Taylor would have said about the Quavers? 



> With few exceptions Debbie Taylor, a 31 year old British mom, has eaten nothing but potato chips for the last decade. She became addicted to Monster Munch crisps (chips) ten years ago and now consumes two family sized bags of the salty snack each day.



I also want to ask her which is her favourite Monster Munch, bound to be Pickled Onion though.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder what Debbie Taylor would have said about the Quavers?
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to ask her which is her favourite Monster Munch, bound to be Pickled Onion though.



saw a picture of her in the paper, she looked surprisingly healthy for an all crisp diet


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Asda have recently started selling "crispwiches", maybe it's a bit marketing ploy


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I also want to ask her which is her favourite Monster Munch, bound to be Pickled Onion though.


 

She won't go near them apparently - it's beef flavour all the way.  Which you'd know if you read the Guardian article.  *looks over glasses*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Asda have recently started selling "crispwiches", maybe it's a bit marketing ploy


 
How hard is it to make a crisp sandwich ffs? - 'lazy people - shop at ASDA - *Slaps lazy arse* '


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> She won't go near them apparently - it's beef flavour all the way.  Which you'd know if you read the Guardian article.  *looks over glasses*


 
Oh really? It does seem that beef is the flavour of choice for the ladies though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> How hard is it to make a crisp sandwich ffs? - 'lazy people - shop at ASDA - *Slaps lazy arse* '


 
Aye, it's a complete rip off.  You get a slice of bread cut in half and about about 7 crisps for about 60p


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, it's a complete rip off.  You get a slice of bread cut in half and about about 7 crisps for about 60p


 
lazy ASDA fuckers deserve to be ripped off


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Aye, it's a complete rip off.  You get a slice of bread cut in half and about about 7 crisps for about 60p


 
Are the crisps of a high quality though?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are the crisps of a high quality though?


 
Dunno, I've never bought one.  I'm guessing they're probably smart price ones though


----------



## kittyP (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh really? It does seem that beef is the flavour of choice for the ladies though.


 
*ahem* pickeld onion all the way


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *ahem* pickeld onion all the way


 
Whoops


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12447950

The British stiff upper lip will be needed from 3pm till 4pm


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

___~~~


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The British stiff upper lip will be needed from 3pm till 4pm


 
Strap yourselves in people, it arrives


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

off to visit someone I know won't be in, and then someone I know will be in, but wish they were out


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

You wouldn't be much cop on 'Mr & Mrs' eh?  


e2a:

Not you marty!  


Although I bet you wouldn't either!  So there!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> You wouldn't be much cop on 'Mr & Mrs' eh?


 
http://www.ukgameshows.com/ukgs/Mr_and_Mrs 

This? ^ 

I had to Google it


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Alright? I just woke up from a 4 hour sleep.

I feel like fucking shit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

af'noon people  belly full of curry, things calmed down a bit here at last, thank goodness.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Curry you say?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> You wouldn't be much cop on 'Mr & Mrs' eh?
> 
> 
> e2a:
> ...


 
I'd be excellent ! 

There used to be a HTV West version of Mr and Mrs - (be nice to eachother) with Alan Taylor who had an antiques shop around the corner from where we lived , he'd dead now I think


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

bloke wasn't in - may have done a runner - other person was in, but was ok tbf


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon people  belly full of curry, things calmed down a bit here at last, thank goodness.


 

they're not going to stay calm for much longer with a belly full of curry, lol!!!!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.ukgameshows.com/ukgs/Mr_and_Mrs
> 
> This? ^
> 
> I had to Google it


 


How could you not know Mr & Mrs?   That was KWALITY telly.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think Derek Batey did Mr and Mrs as well, from Border telly I think - he was a bit more flirty than Alan Taylor


you got to love one another


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> How could you not know Mr & Mrs?   That was KWALITY telly.


 
I loved it as a kid - isn't there a celebrity version now?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bloke wasn't in - may have done a runner - other person was in, but was ok tbf


 

these things are never as bad as you think they're going to be


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved it as a kid - isn't there a celebrity version now?


 

There is indeed Quoggy!  I have watched it down my Mum's, on more than one occasion.  Prizes go to charity - BUT - they still get a carriage clock _to keep_ if they are the winnar.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved it as a kid - isn't there a celebrity version now?


 
haven't seen it - vernon whatchmacallit is on it isn't he 

70s quiz shows


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Curry you say?


Sag aloo with plain rice, quality grub at proper prices.


MysteryGuest;11521691]they're not going to stay calm for much longer with a belly full of curry said:


> I think Derek Batey did Mr and Mrs as well, from Border telly I think - he was a bit more flirty than Alan Taylor
> 
> 
> you got to love one another


i used to love watching Mr and Mrs with Batey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> There is indeed Quoggy!  I have watched it down my Mum's, on more than one occasion.  Prizes go to charity - BUT - they still get a carriage clock _to keep_ if they are the winnar.


 
Carriage clock - now that is class!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sag aloo with plain rice, quality grub at proper prices.
> there is a bit of stomach rumbling gwan on now....i used to love watching Mr and Mrs with Batey.


 
Batey was flirty iirc, but he didn't go too far


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 70s quiz shows


 

Ask the Family, with Robert Robinson.    The best bit, in fact the only bit I remember, is when they played a recording of a slug eating lettuce and asked what it was.  (It sounded like sheo eating a bag of crisps btw.)


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sale of the Century - With Nicholas Parsons

Good evening from Norwich, it's the quiz of the week!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Urban has picked up on the fish scandal now 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343688-Is-this-cruel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Ask the Family, with Robert Robinson.    The best bit, in fact the only bit I remember, is when they played a recording of a slug eating lettuce and asked what it was.  (It sounded like sheo eating a bag of crisps btw.)


 
I _so_ wanted to be on "Ask the Family"!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Ask the Family, with Robert Robinson.    The best bit, in fact the only bit I remember, is when they played a recording of a slug eating lettuce and asked what it was.  (It sounded like sheo eating a bag of crisps btw.)


 
I didn't like that one - ITV had the better ones


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

I wanted to go on Ask the Family but my mum and dad were too thick


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I _so_ wanted to be on "Ask the Family"!



they always had a geeky kid who knew more than his father   it's just not right - humiliating daddy


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Sale of the Century - With Nicholas Parsons
> 
> Good evening from Norwich, it's the quiz of the week!


 

Heh heh, I loved the early 70s credits, where there were _hordes_ of women in groovy 70s fashion (platform boots, plastic coats etc) waiting outside the doors of this department store, then the doors opened and they all charged in in a frenzy!  Ace theme tune too - definitely had an undercurrent of something just _slightly_ seedy to it.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I wanted to go on Ask the Family but my mum and dad were too thick


 
^^^^^

Geeky kid


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think I has seen or heard of any of these programmes. 
Not had a telly for much of my life though and never been into game shows of any kind.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bernie the Bolt - It's the Golden Shot

Left a bit Bob, right a bit bob, fire !!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Geeky kid


 

Something obviously went rather wrong.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't think I has seen or heard of any of these programmes.
> Not had a telly for much of my life though and never been into game shows of any kind.


 
(((Badgers)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I wanted to go on Ask the Family but my mum and dad were too thick



I was too naughty - and too thick 



marty21 said:


> they always had a geeky kid who knew more than his father   it's just not right - humiliating daddy



I reckon if we had gone on my Mum would have made us matching outfits so my brother and Dad would be wearing the same and she and I would. She liked doing that when we were small! We had loads of matching clothes!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (((Badgers)))


 
One Man & His Dog
Antiques Roadshow
Junior Kick Start

This is more my sort of pace


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

is too too early Bullseye?

_keep out of the black and in the red,
nothing in this game for two in a bed..._


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One Man & His Dog
> Antiques Roadshow
> Junior Kick Start
> 
> This is more my sort of pace


 

What about the one with Jack Hargreaves in a shed?  That was positively soporific, but strangely soothing.  I really liked it when I was about 8.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One Man & His Dog
> Antiques Roadshow
> Junior Kick Start
> 
> This is more my sort of pace


 
Pot Black ?

and Junior Pot Black ? 


and there was the one Fred Truman did , pub olympics or something - people playing skittles and the like


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is too too early Bullseye?



I booked Jim Bowen for a gig once. 
He was late and when finally arriving he asked me where the bar was.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Fred Dibnah was a classic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I booked Jim Bowen for a gig once.
> He was late and when finally arriving he asked me where the bar was.


Good man, obviously knows about the important things in life.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I booked Jim Bowen for a gig once.
> He was late and when finally arriving he asked me where the bar was.



proper Star!

I went out with a girl who lived next door to him - never saw him as she was at Durham at uni, and her folks lived next door to him in Morecombe or Lancaster or somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Good man, obviously knows about the important things in life.


 


marty21 said:


> proper Star!



He was good on stage. 
Did a bit of stand up and then did a live Bullseye.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Mind you if we had gone on "Ask the Family* everyone would have thought I was a boy as I did look like one from about age 8-13


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He was good on stage.
> Did a bit of stand up and then did a live Bullseye.


 
any Mother-in-law jokes?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any Mother-in-law jokes?


_now, take my mother-in-law....no seriously, take her...._

i must confess that i also liked watching Blanketty Blank


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any Mother-in-law jokes?


 
Plenty of that sort of thing. 
It was an elderly audience which lapped it up. 

Saturday night thing and he asked if anyone had won the lottery. One old lass stuck her hand up and said she had won about £60, to which Bowen replied 'best get yourself some new clothes then' to much raucous laughter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _now, take my mother-in-law....no seriously, take her...._
> 
> i must confess that i also liked watching Blanketty Blank



I loved Blankety Blank - loved it! Plus you could sing along to it to!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Blankety Blank - loved it! Plus you could sing along to it to!


i coveted the blanketty blank cheque book and pen.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i coveted the blanketty blank cheque book and pen.


 
They were simpler times were they not


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Plenty of that sort of thing.
> It was an elderly audience which lapped it up.
> 
> Saturday night thing and he asked if anyone had won the lottery. One old lass stuck her hand up and said she had won about £60, to which Bowen replied 'best get yourself some new clothes then' to much raucous laughter.


 
I used to go to a club with my mum and dad when I was a kid, Trades and Labour Club - they'd have an act playing on a Saturday night - earlyish - usually a husband/wife combo playing a medley of current hits - with a drum machine and synth - most of the crowd however was awaiting the main act - the Bingo!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I used to go to a club with my mum and dad when I was a kid, Trades and Labour Club - they'd have an act playing on a Saturday night - earlyish - usually a husband/wife combo playing a medley of current hits - with a drum machine and synth - most of the crowd however was awaiting the main act - the Bingo!


 
 

The Woking & District Liberal & Radical Club was a good spot for a few beers for me.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

I still go to the Liberal Club with my dad sometimes - cheap beer


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

We used to go to the Godolphin Working Men's Club, stuck in the games room with crisps and coke for hours.

Now I sometimes join the old man down the British Legion, £1.50 a pint


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Blankety Blank - loved it! Plus you could sing along to it to!


 

Sing along to it to _what?_


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We used to go to the Godolphin Working Men's Club, stuck in the games room with crisps and coke for hours.


 

Well _my_ Dad took us down the civil service club on a Sunday afternoon, where we had crisps & coke and watched Jack Hargreaves on the telly.  


e2a:

And 'How', with Fred Dineage (and possibly Jack Hargreaves?  it's all getting a bit blurred tbh).  The best bit of that show EVAR, or one of the best bits anyway, was when they showed that if your toilet roll inner and outer ply were not synching up, then by simply bringing the outer ply round the outside of the roll, they would now match up - _all the way down the roll!!!!_


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I still go to the Liberal Club with my dad sometimes - cheap beer


 
Near our place there is a place called The Effra Club
Well, that is the title on the sign outside but it is actually called The Effra *Conservative* Club 
Generally Brixton is not known for Conservatives


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well _my_ Dad took us down the civil service club on a Sunday afternoon, where we had crisps & coke and watched Jack Hargreaves on the telly.
> 
> 
> e2a:
> ...


 


Similarly, if the inner and outer ply were indeed matched up, then by bringing the outer ply round the outside of the roll, they would now be _out of sync_ all the way down the roll, causing mild irritation at wiping time - bog guerrilla warfare!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well _my_ Dad took us down the civil service club on a Sunday afternoon, where we had crisps & coke and watched Jack Hargreaves on the telly.
> 
> 
> e2a:
> ...



I liked it when Dineage swung a bucket full of water in a circle and no water came out - centrifugal forces


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I liked it when Dineage swung a bucket full of water in a circle and no water came out - centrifugal forces


 

Yes!  That was a good one.  And the one where you stand in a door frame pushing really hard against it with the backs of your hands - then when you walk away, your arms raise themselves up into the air!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well _my_ Dad took us down the civil service club on a Sunday afternoon, where we had crisps & coke and watched Jack Hargreaves on the telly.
> 
> 
> e2a:
> ...


Fred Dineage lived near us in Cornwall dontchyaknow? How was a brilliant programme.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

We have gone back in time today! 

Oh well, into the last hour surely people


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well _my_ Dad took us down the civil service club on a Sunday afternoon, where we had crisps & coke and watched Jack Hargreaves on the telly.



My mum would send me down the pub to get Dad on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon, he would sit me there with coke and crisps - while he downed about 4 more cheeky pints 

but my clever mum knew he would do this - so sent me there EARLY!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have gone back in time today!
> 
> Oh well, into the last hour surely people


 
The drag has flown by today tbf


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

I just told a fuckwit peddling gas to  GET TTHE FUCK OUTTA MY FACE 

Then I went home and screamed into a pillow.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just told a fuckwit to  GET TTHE FUCK OUTTA MY FACE
> 
> Then I went home and screamed into a pillow.


 
Draw a line under today, tomorrow will be better


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just told a fuckwit peddling gas to  GET TTHE FUCK OUTTA MY FACE
> 
> Then I went home and screamed into a pillow.


i thought that you couldn't stop laughing at daft things?!


----------



## spliff (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Ask the Family, with Robert Robinson.    The best bit, in fact the only bit I remember, is when they played a recording of a slug eating lettuce and asked what it was.  (It sounded like sheo eating a bag of crisps btw.)


I remember a Generation Game with our Brucie, ... girl was blindfolded and was asked to identify objects as they were dropped on the floor. 
She was remarkably accurate in her guesses.  She even guessed correctly when they dropped a bowler hat. 
_"Bowler Hat"_ she said. 

Pisspoor blindfolds I say.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

spliff said:


> I remember a Generation Game with our Brucie, ... girl was blindfolded and was asked to identify objects as they were dropped on the floor.
> She was remarkably accurate in her guesses.  She even guessed correctly when they dropped a bowler hat.
> _"Bowler Hat"_ she said.
> 
> Pisspoor blindfolds I say.



She could be the chosen one?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

offski belofski you lovely people


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 16, 2011)

spliff said:


> I remember a Generation Game with our Brucie, ... girl was blindfolded and was asked to identify objects as they were dropped on the floor.
> She was remarkably accurate in her guesses.  She even guessed correctly when they dropped a bowler hat.
> _"Bowler Hat"_ she said.
> 
> Pisspoor blindfolds I say.


 
I bet Brucie asked her back to his room afterwards, to continue the game.


"Brucie's underpants!"


"Well _done_ me love!  Good game, good game", he'd say with a twinkle in his eye, the randy old goat.


"Oh you _are_ naughty, Brucie", she'd say, tittering.


And that's where I put a metaphorical blindfold on tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> "Brucie's underpants!"


 
Oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Tick, tock, closer now!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i thought that you couldn't stop laughing at daft things?!


 
Not when I'm pissed off and had enough.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2011)

Done and bus is halfway done


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Not when I'm pissed off and had enough.


i'd give you brackets but you'd probably kick me in the bollocks


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning again. Friday Eve though and really need this weekend. Seem to say that most weeks but the work drag does bring on the endless loop. Oh well, going to be a busy one again my end. Coffee soon


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning :|


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning :|


 
Sleep better? 

Was a bit of a broken nights sleep for us. Glad I went to bed early last night.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning !


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2011)

I slept ok, but my right shoulder is killing me. I'd say I was having heart problems if it was the other side


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)

another lovely day 

and back to the number ones of the 80s


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)

onto 1985...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2011)

Uuurrrrrgh Kyle today is an emo pity fest


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all.

Dull here - bestest colleague and friend is away for a week, newbie has a cold but may be in later so just me and the boss. Who has already knocked a load of teabags behind a cabinet as she attempted to make the coffee this morning. I think she wanted me to take over. I didn't!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Dull here - bestest colleague and friend is away for a week, newbie has a cold but may be in later so just me and the boss. Who has already knocked a load of teabags behind a cabinet as she attempted to make the coffee this morning. I think she wanted me to take over. I didn't!



Oh dear, is there much work to keep you distracted?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Dull here - bestest colleague and friend is away for a week, newbie has a cold but may be in later so just me and the boss. Who has already knocked a load of teabags behind a cabinet as she attempted to make the coffee this morning. I think she wanted me to take over. I didn't!


 
I just remembered Mr ManFlu is off next week.  He answers the phone and does all the shit jobs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, is there much work to keep you distracted?


 
No - not much at all  I am going to have to do some filing


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

a colleague just told me not to trust a senior manager - another colleague told me never to trust first colleague - what a great place to work!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I just remembered Mr ManFlu is off next week.  He answers the phone and does all the shit jobs


 
One of life winners?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of life winners?


 
He is cuntboss' whipping boy.  I'll have to strategically plan my work for next week so I always look busy


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a colleague just told me not to trust a senior manager - another colleague told me never to trust first colleague - what a great place to work!


 

You need to tell both of them what the other one said, and say to each of them that you were told not to tell anybody this.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning everybody btw.  

At the moment I;m really really really _really_ stretching the work out here.  *sigh*  I think I’m going to have a cup of tea at 11, though, so that’s something to look forward to.  Unfortunately the boss’s office is close to mine, and she can see if I’m on the internets quite easily, and has already had a bit of a go at me a couple of weeks ago, so I’m having to be pretty careful.  I keep listening for the sound of her door closing, which means ‘do not disturb’ for her, which means ‘internet time’ for me.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> You need to tell both of them what the other one said, and say to each of them that you were told not to tell anybody this.


 
good advice - but I don't think they trust me


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

We've just had an email from an old customer who's stranded in Kuala Lumpa and needs to borrow some money to get back.  We've replied for their 'other' email address as requested and they need £1500 by Western Union.

Obviously we'll need to get some kind of proof to make sure it's not a scam


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good advice - but I don't think they trust me


 

Hmm... yes I see what you mean.  In situations like this I always refer to my copy of 'The Prince' by Machiavelli.  It's stood me in good stead over the years.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Obviously we'll need to get some kind of proof to make sure it's not a scam


 

You're so cynical


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Hmm... yes I see what you mean.  In situations like this I always refer to my copy of 'The Prince' by Machiavelli.  It's stood me in good stead over the years.


 
I need to get on the good side of the king - then he will give me land to build a castle on .


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning (just) busy one today I think *reads back to see how everyone's doing* 

Badgers... have you started a thread yet? http://www.lovepotatoes.co.uk/love-chips/homepage/


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2011)

My cats asleep in my lap  I really don't wanna move, but I'm gonna have to in 10 mins


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Right, time for a __~ then


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> My cats asleep in my lap  I really don't wanna move, but I'm gonna have to in 10 mins


 

Can you take the cat with you?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Badgers... have you started a thread yet? http://www.lovepotatoes.co.uk/love-chips/homepage/


 
Not yet, don't seem to have the chip passion yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not yet, don't seem to have the chip passion yet




You have 4 days.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I need to get on the good side of the king - then he will give me land to build a castle on .


 

With plenty of space to ride ostriches.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> You're so cynical


 
I have to be, I once 'lent' a guy at the train station 20p and never saw it again


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have to be, I once 'lent' a guy at the train station 20p and never saw it again


 
Broken Britain 

Hassle Thursday is hassle today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

nearly lunch-time - time for a short break from the untrustworthy, den of vipers in the office


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> With plenty of space to ride ostriches.


 
Ostriches are for amateurs, professionals ride Cassowaries


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Can you take the cat with you?


 
Not really, but I don't have to move now


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2011)

i need sleeeeeeep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> i need sleeeeeeep


 
That would be good.

No post so far here, hardly any phone calls and hence no work. It is very, very dull. As well as a little concerning


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Not really, but I don't have to move now


 




Badgers - sadly ostriches is all marty knows.  He never got a break into the cassowary circuit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Liked this one ^


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

there are sarnies left over from the meeting!


yay!  \o/  \o/  /\o/


nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> there are sarnies left over from the meeting!
> 
> 
> yay!  \o/  \o/  /\o/
> ...


 
Ooooh what kind!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Badgers - sadly ostriches is all marty knows.  He never got a break into the cassowary circuit.



Is he really the brother of Philip Mclean?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Back in the den


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Liked this one ^


 
Nearly Friday


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh what kind!!!


 

I had:

One triangle of grilled vegetables on white
One triangle of beef with mustard mayo on malted
One triangle of egg mayo on granary
One triangle of jerk chicken on white


All very tasty and fresh.  I like it when that happens


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> I had:
> 
> One triangle of grilled vegetables on white
> One triangle of beef with mustard mayo on malted
> ...



any fruit left?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> I had:
> 
> One triangle of grilled vegetables on white
> One triangle of beef with mustard mayo on malted
> ...


 
That sounds nice - I love egg mayo sarnies, smelly but comforting


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any fruit left?


 

there's lovely fruit - fresh pineapple, strawberries, that sort of thing.  i can't touch it as they've draped kiwi fruit slices all over it and i'm seriously allergic to the humble chinese gooseberry.  other people shall have the fruit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> there's lovely fruit - fresh pineapple, strawberries, that sort of thing.  i can't touch it as they've draped kiwi fruit slices all over it and i'm seriously allergic to the humble chinese gooseberry.  other people shall have the fruit.


 
Try it, the allergy may have gone away.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> there's lovely fruit - fresh pineapple, strawberries, that sort of thing.  i can't touch it as they've draped kiwi fruit slices all over it and i'm seriously allergic to the humble chinese gooseberry.  other people shall have the fruit.


 
they always have kiwi fruit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Our stupid work system keeps disconnecting. 
Halfway through something and then it just closes.
Most infuriating. 

Oh well, it could be worse, it could be the internet


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

They’re having a BIG meeting tomorrow!  

I think there’s going to be ructions.  

More importantly than that, though - it’ll be internet time for the foot soldiers!  

And if we’re lucky, some leftover sarnies.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

20 mins to go here - plus the afternoon has been busier which was better for me.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 mins to go here - plus the afternoon has been busier which was better for me.


 




Been dying of boredom here, and having to 'guerrilla post' due to boss's door remaining stubbornly open.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> They’re having a BIG meeting tomorrow!
> 
> I think there’s going to be ructions.
> 
> ...



Could these 'ructions' affect you MG?

Hopefully not, but at least more internet time for the troops


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could these 'ructions' affect you MG?
> 
> Hopefully not, but at least more internet time for the troops


 

Nah, it's some members of part-time staff who are probably going to get an industrial grade bollocking, which they pretty much deserve tbh.  The rest of us got our telling off last November.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Nah, it's some members of part-time staff who are probably going to get an industrial grade bollocking, which they pretty much deserve tbh.  The rest of us got our telling off last November.


 
Ah, good news (for you) I think  

Been doing important food day research online. This is serious business in the UK but the USA has so many food days (fat bastards) including a personal favourite 'National Pizza with the Works Except Anchovies Day - November 12th'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ah, good news (for you) I think
> 
> Been doing important food day research online. This is serious business in the UK but the USA has so many food days (fat bastards) including a personal favourite 'National Pizza with the Works Except Anchovies Day - November 12th'



I wouldn't celebrate that day myself - I like anchovies


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wouldn't celebrate that day myself - I like anchovies



You are walking a fine line this week


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are walking a fine line this week


 
I will not cross the line - you have my word


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

Oooh that's interesting - I just went to pick up something from the printer and somebody's printed out a load of stuff from the ACAS website.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will not cross the line - you have my word


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2011)

well thank CHRIST for that - 4 mins til hometime...might just slope off in a sec actually...fuckin had enough today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> well thank CHRIST for that - 4 mins til hometime...might just slope off in a sec actually...fuckin had enough today


 
I need this too. 
Need the others to piss off.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 17, 2011)

I like anchovies.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2011)

Another wrong'un 

Right, I'm locking up then going!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2011)

Already on the drag bus


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

morning all - FRIDAY!!!!

Just about to get dressed and take on the day.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
*thinks about crossing the line*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

morning 

No drag for me yesterday. I went to the library for a kiddie singing thing in the morning and an indoor adventure world in the afternoon instead


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> Just about to get dressed and take on the day.



Morning Marty  

I was at my desk early today. Feeling better this morning than all week and pleased about the weekends arrival. Off to see some the family tomorrow which will be nice


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Closer to 9am and still alone in the office. The chattering hordes will arrive soon though, I shall choose this moment to go out and get some milk (__~) then I suppose w*rk has to start proper.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

just me and part-timer atm, with VA expected in the next half hour.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Morning

Half an hour in and already getting pissed off


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No drag for me yesterday. I went to the library for a kiddie singing thing in the morning and an indoor adventure world in the afternoon instead




I'm probably going to visit family tomorrow, I might be forced to play with lego if my cousin is there


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm probably going to visit family tomorrow, I might be forced to play with lego if my cousin is there


 
I can't wait until the boy is old enough to play with lego


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I can't wait until the boy is old enough to play with lego


 
I can't wait until you tread on some of the Lego in bare feet one morning then moan about it all day


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I can't wait until the boy is old enough to play with lego


 
My mate's son has started on Duplo, although he's mainly just interested in smashing stuff at the moment


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't wait until you tread on some of the Lego in bare feet one morning then moan about it all day


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My mate's son has started on Duplo, although he's mainly just interested in smashing stuff at the moment


 
If I want my son's attention all I have to do is build a tower out of something and he'll run over to smash it


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't wait until you tread on some of the Lego in bare feet one morning then moan about it all day


Even the most hardened foot is susceptible to a lego brick 



drcarnage said:


> If I want my son's attention all I have to do is build a tower out of something and he'll run over to smash it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

spoke to my sister last night - she told me that the top we sent my nephew for xmas - was for a 6 month old child - he is 7 (years) old next week  

in our defence the website fucked up - it was ordered, wrapped and sent by them - we never saw it 

and my sister should have said something 2 months ago!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

Morning troops - looking like the first drag of the week for me - been a busy one!



Badgers said:


> Off to see some the family tomorrow which will be nice


Same here, well my family not yours  how's your ma doing?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Friday is kebab day here, the menu has been sent round. 
The office democracy has decided that this is a permanent Friday fixture now marking the end of 'Thai Day' and other such things. 

Usually I would happily put myself down for the Special Mixed Kebab (Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad) at £8.20 and go for it. Going to be good today and I do have really nice rolls made with love in my drawer.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday is kebab day here, the menu has been sent round.
> The office democracy has decided that this is a permanent Friday fixture now marking the end of 'Thai Day' and other such things.
> 
> Usually I would happily put myself down for the Special Mixed Kebab (Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad) at £8.20 and go for it. Going to be good today and I do have really nice rolls made with love in my drawer.


 
I can't have a kebab sober


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Same here, well my family not yours  how's your ma doing?



Ma is pretty sore still but soldiering on and has been able to travel again. Things seem a lot better there now thanks  

Off to Stanmore tomorrow to see dad and his missus plus sister, her husband, my little niece and sisters bump which is due April 27th.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never had a doner marty 

Good news about your ma Badgers 

Oooh, sis has a bump!  exciting


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can't have a kebab sober


 
It is like you are not even trying isn't it? 
That is as bad as having not eating a fry up after 11am as it is not breakfast time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello campers! Hi-de-Hi.

Digging in for another boring day here, have some work to do - which interesting I left, at her request, for the boss to give to the newbie yesterday but it is still on my desk undone! - and a cup of coffee to keep me entertained!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Half an hour in and already getting pissed off


 
haha 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello campers! Hi-de-Hi.



My mum was Gladys Pugh on the Tongham Tennis Club carnival float back in the early 80's


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday is kebab day here, the menu has been sent round.


 
Chicken kebab I think.  Although I am intrigued by the Jamaican Patties


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm alright jack


 
That is unusual


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My mum was Gladys Pugh on the Tongham Tennis Club carnival float back in the early 80's


 
I am impressed ....though we have a bit of a standing joke here that my friend Bob and I are available on hire as Ted Bovis and Peggy for any amateur productions!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken kebab I think.  Although I am intrigued by the Jamaican Patties


 
Never had them, maybe I should risk it next week on your say so? 

Radio Woman has a chicken kebab every time and I am hoping that (she is currently munching Kit-Kat) won't finish it and I will get the dregs from her dish


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Haven't done much yet, but VA and I have renamed Phil Pots 'Phil Twats'. May as well go home now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken kebab I think.  Although I am intrigued by the Jamaican Patties


 
Falafel, hummus and salad in pitta, a gherkin and some onion rings for me, ta!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never had them, maybe I should risk it next week on your say so?


They are only £1.80 so you could maybe get one on the side and report back?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am impressed ....though we have a bit of a standing joke here that my friend Bob and I are available on hire as Ted Bovis and Peggy for any amateur productions!


 
 

Personally I preferred the Hi-de-Hi carnival float to the Kenny Everett one (mum played a guru) that the Tongham Tennis Club rolled out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Personally I preferred the Hi-de-Hi carnival float to the Kenny Everett one (mum played a guru) that the Tongham Tennis Club rolled out.


 
Was it all done in the best possible taste?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was it all done in the best possible taste?


 
There was a LOT of that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

morning all. very nice and quiet here today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Irritating problems at work


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

Sneak off early chief?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

1h45m to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sneak off early chief?



Want



Pickman's model said:


> 1h45m to the weekend


 
cu


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> cu


 haha  you can't spell cunt


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha  you can't spell cunt


 
Heh, my fail is your win


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 1h45m to the weekend


 
wtf?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> wtf?


 
1h33m


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is like you are not even trying isn't it?
> That is as bad as having not eating a fry up after 11am as it is not breakfast time


 
oh, I can have a fry-up ANY TIME.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh, I can have a fry-up ANY TIME.


 
ok. have one now.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't wait until you tread on some of the Lego in bare feet one morning then moan about it all day


 
Much worserer than that is kneeling on a piece - I cannot begin to describe the toe-curling agony this entails

Anyhoo - slept well last night (apart from giving myself nightmares from a dark and nasty kids poem I wrote), and today is Friday, and tonight is LOTSofWINEnight


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

1h20m


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 1h20m


 
fuck off


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 1h20m


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


>


 
haha


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

don't care


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> don't care


 
good. 1h14m


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> tonight is LOTSofWINEnight


 
*L*ast *O*f *T*he *S*ummer 'of' *WINE*?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *L*ast *O*f *T*he *S*ummer 'of' *WINE*?


 
Err, no bajjy

Just a piss up in me kitchen really


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Err, no bajjy
> 
> Just a piss up in me kitchen really


 
I see, thought you might have a DVD or be planning a threesome with Compo and Clegg.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Peoples kebabs will arrive soon. 
There is no jealousy or animosity from me though.
I will feel more content with the money still in my pocket and my cholesterol levels improved. 
Yes, that is how I will feel, not bothered at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

35m


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see, thought you might have a DVD or be planning a threesome with Compo and Clegg.


 
In a bath on wheels


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 35m


 
Is that 3,500cm?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that 3,500cm?


 
it's a mite over 1,800 seconds.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

The big story of the day 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12502112


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

25 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 25 minutes to the weekend


 
25 minutes and how many posts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The big story of the day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12502112


 
i thought you'd be more interested in this one: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12500468


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 25 minutes and how many posts?


 
i don't know. i haven't decided yet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd be more interested in this one: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12500468


 
Shhhh....we weren't going to say anything yet *whistles and hides the shotgun*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

10 minutes to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 10 minutes to go


 
 I'll cull you in a minute


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

four minutes to go to the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

see you later


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Bye 

CUNT


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ok. have one now.


 
don't want one


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

just had a call from my sister, her and mum are coming up to that London on Thursday afternoon   so I've taken the afternoon off (Thursday afternoon, not this afternoon, that wouldn't make sense) we'll be visiting more kin in Wood Green and having a meal with them, so only a 4 1/2 day drag next week


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> see you later


 
Miss him already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Miss him already



I don't


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

miss who?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

huh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

wut?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 18, 2011)

I just had a frig


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just had a frig


 
singular?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> miss who?




miss turbator


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

about 20 years ago I worked at a place where an old fellah used to have a tug under his desk (he was in the Post room - I have never worked in the Post Room  ) he would look at the lovely teenager girl who sat opposite him, and she would hear rhythmic banging underneath his desk - 

the manager had to have a quiet word with him 

but it was an enlightened place - as he wasn't sacked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> about 20 years ago I worked at a place where an old fellah used to have a tug under his desk (he was in the Post room - I have never worked in the Post Room  ) he would look at the lovely teenager girl who sat opposite him, and she would hear rhythmic banging underneath his desk -
> 
> the manager had to have a quiet word with him
> 
> but it was an enlightened place - as he wasn't sacked


 
O.M.G.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> about 20 years ago I worked at a place where an old fellah used to have a tug under his desk (he was in the Post room - I have never worked in the Post Room  ) he would look at the lovely teenager girl who sat opposite him, and she would hear rhythmic banging underneath his desk -
> 
> the manager had to have a quiet word with him
> 
> but it was an enlightened place - as he wasn't sacked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
What has happened to your fork-ing email on the "scolding" thread btw. Has it been sent yet?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What has happened to your fork-ing email on the "scolding" thread btw. Has it been sent yet?


 
No 

I may have to complain again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No
> 
> I may have to complain again.


 
A scolding email about a scolding email


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A scolding email about a scolding email


 
I've just checked the kitchen and som forks have appeared


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> about 20 years ago I worked at a place where an old fellah used to have a tug under his desk (he was in the Post room - I have never worked in the Post Room  ) he would look at the lovely teenager girl who sat opposite him, and she would hear rhythmic banging underneath his desk -
> 
> the manager had to have a quiet word with him
> 
> but it was an enlightened place - as he wasn't sacked


 
I bet he went to see a female barber too and shuffled away under the cape


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 18, 2011)

BORED


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> BORED


 
You are in the right place my friend.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

there can't be long left can there?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> there can't be long left can there?


 
This is the slow hour and we are halfway through  

In other news I went to the pet shop but they have not had any new fish delivered. Sadly it seems that the crabs were not a good seller either (((crabs)))


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet he went to see a female barber too and shuffled away under the cape


 
surely we all do that


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> there can't be long left can there?


 
be strong - the weekend is almost here


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the slow hour and we are halfway through
> 
> In other news I went to the pet shop but they have not had any new fish delivered. Sadly it seems that the crabs were not a good seller either (((crabs)))


 
haha 

it's lovely outside work


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the slow hour and we are halfway through
> 
> In other news I went to the pet shop but they have not had any new fish delivered. Sadly it seems that the crabs were not a good seller either (((crabs)))


 
what happened to them?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Marty shopping later in the weekend:


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely we all do that


 
I rustle under the cape, shuffling is so crass


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what happened to them?


 
The crabs do not seem to have sold. 
As in they are still all in the tank.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I rustle under the cape, shuffling is so crass


 
happy ending after the hair cut?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The crabs do not seem to have sold.
> As in they are still all in the tank.


 
Oh, I thought they might be


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh, I thought they might be


 
they will be if they don't bring the cash in


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> happy ending after the hair cut?


 
Funny you should say that, I was just thinking about having a wank.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> happy ending after the hair cut?


 
During and after. 
She normally passes a tissue after removing the cape too, hence the generous tip.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

Just spoke to customer in Canada. 
It was -20 degrees there yesterday and +9 today. 
I may never moan about the weather again.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> During and after.
> She normally passes a tissue after removing the cape too, hence the generous tip.


 
that's  great service


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> about 20 years ago I worked at a place where an old fellah used to have a tug under his desk (he was in the Post room - I have never worked in the Post Room  ) he would look at the lovely teenager girl who sat opposite him, and she would hear rhythmic banging underneath his desk -
> 
> the manager had to have a quiet word with him
> 
> but it was an enlightened place - as he wasn't sacked


that sounds like one of the events in Bukowski's book Ham on Rye


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

I just stuck two fingers up at one of my assistants.

So she stuck two fingers up at me.

So I said “How rude!”

And she said “well you did it first”.

And I said “only because I knew you were going to stick two fingers up at me”.

This is how the days pass, in my office.

And if anybody posts that picture of Colin Hunt, they can collect 1,000,000 unoriginality points from MG plc.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the slow hour and we are halfway through
> 
> In other news I went to the pet shop but they have not had any new fish delivered. Sadly it seems that the crabs were not a good seller either (((crabs)))


 

Oh what a funny coincidence - at 2.50 I was just saying to a colleague how slow it goes at 3pm on Friday.  Well, tbf, it's a bit of a rubbish coincidence.  It is true though.

Anyway, I've got 13 minutes to go to my *4 O'CLOCK CUP OF TEA*, after which time it's pretty much the weekend.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers? Your not going to bring home a whole tank of crabs while neglecting to bring me a guinea pig are you?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Badgers? Your not going to bring home a whole tank of crabs while neglecting to bring me a guinea pig are you?


 
No


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

What are you going to do with those crabs then badgers?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2011)

It's alright the cat will eat them and the guinea pig :/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> And if anybody posts that picture of Colin Hunt, they can collect 1,000,000 unoriginality points from MG plc.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> I just stuck two fingers up at one of my assistants.
> 
> So she stuck two fingers up at me.
> 
> ...


this one?






*whistles*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


 
don't forget to bring home the guinea pig!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't forget to bring home the guinea pig!!


 
For the cat or the wife?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

The h8ers can't touch me, I've got my *4 O'CLOCK CUP OF TEA*.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

I just had a 4'o'clock cup of coffee and very tasty it was too


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> For the cat or the wife?


 
big meal for the cat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

2 mins and i'm dust.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 mins and i'm dust.


 


15 mins for me!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> For the cat or the wife?


 
one each


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

have a nice weekend y'all, laters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one each


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> have a nice weekend y'all, laters


 

You're leaving a bit early aincha?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Right I am out, out, out! Laters y'all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a good un maam 

Think I might head off too.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am out, out, out! Laters y'all!


 

Toodle pip!  *waves*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

here while 5


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

Are we nearly there yet?

Are we nearly there yet?

Are we nearly there yet?

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
No!!! 

Nearly done now people, nearly there.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 18, 2011)

the end is in sight


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2011)

Home now after a pretty hectic afternoon.  Mr ManFlu is off next week, so probably plenty of drag to look forward to.



drcarnage said:


> No
> 
> I may have to complain again.





drcarnage said:


> I've just checked the kitchen and som forks have appeared


 
I suspect the culprit may be whoever you complained to 

Were they sitting on a throne of forks when you went to see them?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the end is in sight



Are we still here?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> You're leaving a bit early aincha?


shut it you slag!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Here it is again.
Dumbday returns to us.

If the clocks are changed to give us longer evenings the mornings will be harder. I think I would go for it though, longer evenings versus brighter mornings???


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning all - another week begins


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Chip week though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chip week though


 
a great week ahead


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 21, 2011)

Monday afternoon here, can I join the drag?  Working from home, going through boring spreadsheets...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Monday afternoon here, can I join the drag?  Working from home, going through boring spreadsheets...


 
you are very welcome


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Monday afternoon here, can I join the drag?  Working from home, going through boring spreadsheets...


 
You are most welcome Yu_Gi_Oh. 
Are you celebrating National Chip Week on your shores?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 21, 2011)

I fear we are not celebrating National Chip Week, but I may have a little private ceremony of my own.  What ways have you found to celebrate the chip this week?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I fear we are not celebrating National Chip Week, but I may have a little private ceremony of my own.  What ways have you found to celebrate the chip this week?


 
Eating them is a given I suppose? 

Perhaps the chip stack is a good place to start?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

monday 

at least it's the start of national chip week


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> monday


 
Not a very chipper attitude is it?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a very chipper attitude is it?


 
I can't wait for fry-day


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning

Day one of Mr ManFlu's week off and the first of his shit jobs is on my desk


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> Day one of Mr ManFlu's week off and the first of his shit jobs is on my desk



Chip on your shoulder?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chip on your shoulder?


 
Looks like he's left jobs for everyone else, so fuck know what he was doing last week 

Might have to have some chips later


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

leaving the office at 3.30 today - Hoorah! 
leaving it to go to a meeting at another office at 4


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will try and buy chips to accompany me on the journey


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2011)

not a good start...


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

good news - contract has been extended for 6 months so no matter what happens with this application I've still got a job for the time being


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leaving the office at 3.30 today - Hoorah!
> leaving it to go to a meeting at another office at 4


 
Chipping off early would have been nice  

I am here till the end (or when the others leave) today but no later than 17:30 tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news - contract has been extended for 6 months so no matter what happens with this application I've still got a job for the time being


 
celebrate your temporary good fortune with chips


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> celebrate your temporary good fortune with chips


 
I will that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> not a good start...


 
 

Oh dear. 

Mine is not good or bad, just meh and blah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning draggerz

I have coffee, which pleases me  Office is quiet at the moment and a little chilly.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning draggerz
> 
> I have coffee, which pleases me  Office is quiet at the moment and a little chilly.


 
How is sick lad Newbie?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news - contract has been extended for 6 months so no matter what happens with this application I've still got a job for the time being


 

Jolly good.  


Came in this morning to find a chunk of crockery lying on top of a post-it note in the kitchen.  The post-it contains one poignant word - 'Brock'.    


Actually that reminds me, I must dig out the best post-it note in the world, ever...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> not a good start...


 
I hope you're not criticising marty's chips!  


If not, well remember - it's nearly Friday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is sick lad Newbie?


 
Still coughing and supplementing his crisp intake with lemsip.

Oh, btw crisp fans, some bags of Quavers have 25% extra in them at the moment and Tesco - well the one near Great Portland Street Tube - has these larger packets on sale at 2 for 70p!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still coughing and supplementing his crisp intake with lemsip.



Look after him, he is the future 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh, btw crisp fans, some bags of Quavers have 25% extra in them at the moment and Tesco - well the one near Great Portland Street Tube - has these larger packets on sale at 2 for 70p!



Quavers are not really crisps though are they?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news - contract has been extended for 6 months so no matter what happens with this application I've still got a job for the time being


Fantastic news 



MysteryGuest said:


> If not, well remember - it's nearly Friday!


Too chipper for a monday morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look after him, he is the future
> 
> 
> 
> Quavers are not really crisps though are they?


 
They crunch and are cheesy flavour, which makes them crisps in my definition of crispdom!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They crunch and are cheesy flavour, which makes them crisps in my definition of crispdom!


 
They are _crispy_ but not actual crisps. 
Human scabs are also _crispy_ but not actual crisps.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news - contract has been extended for 6 months so no matter what happens with this application I've still got a job for the time being


 


I am about to order a spare part for £0.45 less 10% discount.  Not even worth the paperwork


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

4pm meeting cancelled , so stuck here longer than I thought I would be


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are _crispy_ but not actual crisps.
> Human scabs are also _crispy_ but not actual crisps.


 
further more, toast crunches too - and toast is not crisps either


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am about to order a spare part for £0.45 less 10% discount.  Not even worth the paperwork


 
celebrate the 4p saving by buying a chip


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are _crispy_ but not actual crisps.
> Human scabs are also _crispy_ but not actual crisps.


 


marty21 said:


> further more, toast crunches too - and toast is not crisps either


 
 I say they are crisps *grumbles into to her BIG bag of Quavers*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought Quavers were corn snacks.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I thought Quavers were corn snacks.


 
I never considered them corn snacks - the mighty Wotsit, yes, I would describe the noble quaver as a savoury crisp-like snack


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I never considered them corn snacks - the mighty Wotsit, yes, I would describe the noble quaver as a savoury crisp-like snack


 
surely it would say on the packet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> surely it would say on the packet?


 
do you have a packet?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do you have a packet?


 
No.

QOG - what does it say on the packet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> celebrate the 4p saving by buying a chip


 
With an additional part and carriage I have got it to the grand total of £17.  Chips may be eaten later


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Pork scratchings are a room-temperature snack


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No.
> 
> QOG - what does it say on the packet?


 
"Cheese Flavour Potato Snack"


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No.
> 
> QOG - what does it say on the packet?


 
I bought a packet, they are a 'Light Curly Potato Snack'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am enjoying my Light Curly Potato Snack


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I thought Quavers were corn snacks.


 
I think we have proved that you are wrong


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2011)

I want a light curly potato snack!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Cheese Flavour Potato Snack"


 


marty21 said:


> I bought a packet, they are a 'Light Curly Potato Snack'


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I bought a packet, they are a 'Light Curly Potato Snack'


 
Oh yeah - it says that on the front then on the back, before the ingredients and under "They are best when consumed immediately after opening" , it says "Cheese Flavour Potato Snack"


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think we have proved that you are wrong


 
Indeed you have good sir. Please accept my humble apology.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Indeed you have good sir. Please accept my humble apology.


 
I will celebrate my victory with chips


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will celebrate my victory with chips


 
Are they are potato flavour potato snack?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I want a light curly potato snack!


 
Me too  

I have some 'cheese snack biscuits' though so not pining too much


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are they are potato flavour potato snack?


 
yes

are Hula Hoops corn-based snacks?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I think they are mainly hoop based


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2011)

i went to work this morning

spend 15 min hanging around outside the classroom  before realising it was halfterm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i went to work this morning
> 
> spend 15 min hanging around outside the classroom  before realising it was halfterm


 
(((S-S)))  but also


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Less than 2 hours till lunch which is good news 
Still around 6 hours till finish which is less good news 

The good times lie ahead though.... 

April 22 - Good Friday	 
April 25 - Easter Monday	 
April 29 - Royal Dragging Bank Holiday 	 
May 02 -  Early May Bank Holiday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i went to work this morning
> 
> spend 15 min hanging around outside the classroom  before realising it was halfterm


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> (((S-S)))  but also


 
 but also


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Less than 2 hours till lunch which is good news
> Still around 6 hours till finish which is less good news
> 
> The good times lie ahead though....
> ...


 

I haven't received my invitation yet


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

@ Marty

My dad picked me up a copy of the 'Housing Jargon Decoder' book which is a good read


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The good times lie ahead though....
> 
> April 22 - Good Friday
> April 25 - Easter Monday
> ...



You've just reminded me I need to book a strategic day off to give me two three day weeks


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @ Marty
> 
> My dad picked me up a copy of the 'Housing Jargon Decoder' book which is a good read


 
there's a book?  We do have a lot of jargon tbf


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think they are mainly hoop based


 
this is true


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I haven't received my invitation yet


 
That is _so_ unfair ....send them a fish to remind them


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there's a book?  We do have a lot of jargon tbf


 
I might pass it over if you want?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might pass it over if you want?


 
might have a look at it at a draggers meet up?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is _so_ unfair ....send them a fish to remind them


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might have a look at it at a draggers meet up?


 
The organiser speaks


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The organiser speaks


 
I fail at organising - we need stells


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I fail at organising - we need stells


 
My full time job has the word 'organiser' in the title so I should be on this. Maybe I am organised out?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My full time job has the word 'organiser' in the title so I should be on this. Maybe I am organised out?


 
You should get an assistant


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 21, 2011)

Shippy you muppet!    


Anyway, so we’ve got this door on a timer downstairs in reception.  It’s got a doorstop on it that clicks off at 5.30pm so the door can’t be left open.  But one night the battery went on the timer and it began playing this little beepy tune to let us know the battery needed changing.

The lady on reception came in that morning and found a post-it note on her computer screen that said:


WHEM I CAME HIRE TO CLEAN
THE DOR WAS HAVE A SONG
DIFERENT AND I TRY TO CLOSE
BUT THE SONG DO NOT GONE


Somebody pointed out it looked like the words to a song, so we were all walking around making up jaunty little ditties to the words.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is _so_ unfair ....send them a fish to remind them


 
I can see the newspaper headlines right now...


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might have a look at it at a draggers meet up?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Bet it'll be in that London


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Shippy you muppet!
> 
> 
> Anyway, so we’ve got this door on a timer downstairs in reception.  It’s got a doorstop on it that clicks off at 5.30pm so the door can’t be left open.  But one night the battery went on the timer and it began playing this little beepy tune to let us know the battery needed changing.
> ...


 
That is like some kind of experiemental poetry


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bet it'll be in that London


 

On a bit of the map marked 'Here Be Draggers'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> On a bit of the map marked 'Here Be Draggers'


 
this is true - we all go and stand on a map


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bet it'll be in that London


 
There'll never be a northern one


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> On a bit of the map marked 'Here Be Draggers'


 
Better not arrange anything too near to the Thames, you mighy get attacked by a kracken


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> There'll never be a northern one


 
Where would you have one?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where would you have one?


 
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/29/29611/Queens_Head/Rothbury


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where would you have one?


 
Round mine?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/29/29611/Queens_Head/Rothbury



Easy commute from London?  



drcarnage said:


> Round mine?


 
Fuck off, we would be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Easy commute from London?


Ciderbus to Newcastle, then about 80 minutes on the regular bus. Longer if you want to do the full Moaty pilgrimage


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ciderbus to Newcastle, then about 80 minutes on the regular bus. Longer if you want to do the full Moaty pilgrimage


 
Tricky for a weekday evening meet then? 
We could all meet halfway, somewhere like Watford?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tricky for a weekday evening meet then?
> We could all meet halfway, somewhere like Watford?


 
Here?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Here?


 
HotFoodCompany, McDonald's, Costa Coffee, Restbite, TheBurgerCompany, Costa Coffee?

All good options in my opinion!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fuck off, we would be sleeping with the fishes


 
Rothbury it is then. Good fishing so I'm told.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

we could all meet at a service station - maybe watford gap - and stay in one room in a travelodge - and have cider


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we could all meet at a service station - maybe watford gap - and stay in one room in a travelodge - and have cider


 
Oddly I would be really up for a meet that was this crap  

Almost like us going for the Christmas Dragging meet to Lapland New Forest?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Rothbury it is then. Good fishing so I'm told.


 
Overnight accommodation available in the storm drain


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Booked up a table for a work thing on the 18th of March. 

http://www.chinapalaceexcel.com/evening.pdf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Booked up a table for a work thing on the 18th of March.
> 
> http://www.chinapalaceexcel.com/evening.pdf


 
Set Meal C for me please  Or just a shitload of pork, or prawn, balls with gloopy sweet and sour sauce!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oddly I would be really up for a meet that was this crap
> 
> Almost like us going for the Christmas Dragging meet to Lapland New Forest?


 
Sadly no more. We'll have to find something equally, if not more tacky.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Set Meal C for me please  Or just a shitload of pork, or prawn, balls with gloopy sweet and sour sauce!


 
It's a set feast, not a meal 

I think I would go with C too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the starter will be the China Palace Platter - Spring roll, sesame prawn Toast, Mandarin spare-ribs, chicken satay, crispy seaweed

After that it is every man for himself


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> something equally, if not more tacky.


 
Rothbury?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a set feast, not a meal
> 
> I think I would go with C too.


 


Actually I really fancy some swwet & sour prawn balls now. With chips.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I once stayed at a rather dubious hotel opposite Excel which had a chinese restaurant in it. I don't think it's the same place though 

The restaurant was decent, but the hotel was a dump IIRC


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually I really fancy some swwet & sour prawn balls now. With chips.


 
Chips and curry sauce?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually I really fancy some swwet & sour prawn balls now. *With chips*.


 
Always with ^


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Booked up a table for a work thing on the 18th of March.
> 
> http://www.chinapalaceexcel.com/evening.pdf


 
I'll have...

Braised Beancurd with Minced Beef in Spicy Sauce.
Sautéed Spinach with Whole Garlic.
Sautéed Frog Legs with Ginger & Spring Onions
Sizzling Beef Steak with Black Pepper.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chips and curry sauce?


 
I do like that combination, however, prawn (or pork) balls go so well with that vibrant orange, melted jelly like,  sweet and sour sauce that I would have to go with that. And, well, chips go with _everything_ really


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rothbury?


 
Bit too posh.

Consett or Bedlington are more our style.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Consett or Bedlington are more our style.


I live on the road to Consett 

Blyth would be another good one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I once stayed at a rather dubious hotel opposite Excel which had a chinese restaurant in it. I don't think it's the same place though
> 
> The restaurant was decent, but the hotel was a dump IIRC


 
ExCel is all pretty lame. 

We sometimes go out to the Floating Lotus for Chinese food 







That is not far and really good


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Bit too posh.
> 
> Consett or Bedlington are more our style.


 


neonwilderness said:


> I live on the road to Consett
> 
> Blyth would be another good one


 
I did not even know these places existed until just now. 
Do they even have trains?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I did not even know these places existed until just now.
> *Do they even have trains*?


 
No - just horse and carts


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

A typical North East town


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A typical North East town


 
I would love that! 
The locals would run me out of town though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

We don't like your sort round here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't like your sort round here


 
Swapping land for cheap whisky with the natives and spreading pestilence


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't like your sort round here



we might need to hire natives who speak our language to translate for us - we will pay them with beads and fire water


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we might need to hire natives who speak our language to translate for us - we will pay them with beads and fire water


 
You could soon find yourself King of the Natives with such behavoir


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You could soon find yourself King of the Natives with such behavoir


 
you might have to treat them to some exotic dancing to distract them, so we can exploit their land, kill buffalo, etc


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I did not even know these places existed until just now.
> Do they even have trains?


 
Bedlington, no. Not sure about Consett.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Bedlington, no. Not sure about Consett.


 
Bedlington (and Blyth) has a line, but no passenger trains.  Nothing to Consett anymore


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you might have to treat them to some *exotic dancing* to distract them, so we can exploit their land, kill buffalo, etc


 
Leave that to me! I shall wear my most alluring clogs and knitted shawl.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey neon, foreigners are coming up here with beads and dancing. Let them do their thing and I'll prepare the cauldron.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

You are selling all these locations to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Hey neon, foreigners are coming up here with beads and dancing. Let them do their thing and I'll prepare the cauldron.



The plan is working


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

I prefer the Nicolas Cage remake


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are selling all these locations to me.


 
I've only been to Bedlington once. I nipped to Tesco across the road from where I was working to get some lunch and they had a security guard letting people into the shop


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've only been to Bedlington once. I nipped to Tesco across the road from where I was working to get some lunch and they had a security guard letting people into the shop


 
Were you limited to one loaf of bread per household?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were you limited to one loaf of bread per household?


 
Actually during the snowy bit in London Brixton Sainsbury's had a limit of 2 loaves per customer.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've only been to Bedlington once. I nipped to Tesco across the road from where I was working to get some lunch and they had a security guard letting people into the shop


 
do they sell humus in there?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were you limited to one loaf of bread per household?


 
Bread? This is the north east we're talking about. They eat nowt but sausage rolls


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do they sell humus in there?


 
pease pudding = geordie humus


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



The Tyneside Dummy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Bread? This is the north east we're talking about. They eat nowt but sausage rolls


 
and Stotties.  We can't afford yeast.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Unusually the 3-4 hour is dragging like a fucking long drag.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Approaching the last quarter now.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Monday's almost over.

Good work everybody


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Monday's almost over.
> 
> Good work everybody



I think that the departure here will be closer to 5pm than half past, then home for tea........


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I will be passing here on the way home, but their food is shit now compared to when they first opened.

We are also about to do an install for the young fish fryer of the year in a couple of weeks


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that the departure here will be closer to 5pm than half past, then home for tea........


 
Access Denied


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like we may be trialing a permanent summer 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12517762


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Access Denied


 
Chippy Tea by The Lancashire Hotpots was the video  

Here is something you can enjoy - http://fish-school.com/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like we may be trialing a permanent summer
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12517762


 
Not sure though the article is still a bit vague: 



> The proposals will be published by the Department of Culture, Media and Sport in the coming week, the BBC has been told.



I think the ball is rolling on this though, it is going to happen!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

We're getting s pre-trial demonstration in a few weeks anyway


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We're getting s pre-trial demonstration in a few weeks anyway


 
We could just say it was half five NOW and go home to test it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I would normally approve of this plan, but tonight I'm going to be attempting to fix the other half's car, so in no real rush to get back


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I would normally approve of this plan, but tonight I'm going to be attempting to fix the other half's car, so in no real rush to get back


 
I am having chips for tea so am keen to be off now. 
This highlights the ongoing issues that we will have to face once the change happens


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I may attempt to dig out the fryer later depending on car progress


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

a flurry of activity takes me up to nearly 4.40 - nearly time to go home


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chippy Tea by The Lancashire Hotpots was the video
> 
> Here is something you can enjoy - http://fish-school.com/


 
oh cool


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> oh cool


 
Oh yes, that is all win 

Only $29.99 with money back guarantee


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Everyone has packed up but they are TALKING not leaving....


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it's about time I started to pack up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm off...


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going as soon as the missus arrives with my car


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm off...


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

Car tinkering has been rained off, so will be celebrating national chip week early tonight


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hula Hoops are 'Potato rings'  - bought some on the way home (and a Yorkie Bar)


----------



## machine cat (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for clearing that up for us marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2011)

That is dedication!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2011)

It was something I needed to do


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It was something I needed to do


 
You keep on giving and giving when it matters


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Up early for the Loseday drag 
Ran out of coffee  
Wifey made my lunch last night though 
It is half term week so the commute will be a calm, peaceful breeze today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

half-term good - easy commute on the bus
half-term bad - the kids hang about on the estate - annoying folk


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Ho Hi Ho, off to drag we go....

Listening to apocalyptic audio books cheers the mood.

I wonder what joyful client interaction today will bring? What will be the topic of banal office discussion today? Will the temp finally crack at the repeated requests for tea/coffee from the supping classes? Questions, questions......


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> half-term good - easy commute on the bus
> half-term bad - the kids hang about on the estate - annoying folk


 
Da Yoof? 

They are annoying me and I am not even near the estate. Would a spell in the army do them any good?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Da Yoof?
> 
> They are annoying me and I am not even near the estate. Would a spell in the army do them any good?



yes


and 


yes


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Tuesday 



Badgers said:


> Listening to apocalyptic audio books cheers the mood.


 
What book?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Tuesday
> 
> What book?



Do you think if we changed Tuesday/Loseday to Tuesday/Museday it would be better? Maybe Boozeday/Chewsday/Yahoosday would be a bit much? 

Have Margaret Atwood - Oryx & Crake on the audio book. It is a good way to travel, the enjoyment of a book and the benefit of headphones silencing the chattering idiot in the seat in front. Her clothing choices are no doubt fascinating but 20+ minutes bleating on and on and on?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you think if we changed Tuesday/Loseday to Tuesday/Museday it would be better? Maybe Boozeday/Chewsday/Yahoosday would be a bit much?



It'd still be the worst day of the week. Although I like the sound of Boozeday 



> Have Margaret Atwood - Oryx & Crake on the audio book. It is a good way to travel, the enjoyment of a book and the benefit of headphones silencing the chattering idiot in the seat in front. Her clothing choices are no doubt fascinating but 20+ minutes bleating on and on and on?


 
What clothes did she get?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

People are talking about Love Actually.


Kill me


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Cuntboss is telling her story about how she booked some train tickets and paid £1 extra to go first class and got free tea...  again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

colleague is having woes getting her phone upgrade sent to her, for 2 days she has been calling them to find out where the phone is  - she should get it tomorrow, thank fuck. I told her  I always go to the phone shop to get an upgrade and she had a  look on her face


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> People are talking about Love Actually.
> 
> 
> Kill me



It would be a mercy killing 



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is telling her story about how she booked some train tickets and paid £1 extra to go first class and got free tea...  again



Another mercy killing?



marty21 said:


> colleague is having woes getting her phone upgrade sent to her, for 2 days she has been calling them to find out where the phone is  - she should get it tomorrow, thank fuck. I told her  I always go to the phone shop to get an upgrade and she had a  look on her face



Killing her would be a mercy killing!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

same colleague seems to spend a lot of time talking to her family who also seem to have some sort of crisis everyday


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Another mercy killing?


 
But she got free tea!  And it was only ONE pound more than standard!!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Just gone 10 and we've had three "pathetics" so far.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 22, 2011)

Bored bored bored.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> What clothes did she get?



I am not sure, Jimmy Choo was mentioned though. 



drcarnage said:


> People are talking about Love Actually.
> 
> 
> Kill me



Oh dear, so far all I have is people discussing work stuff mainly


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Just gone 10 and we've had three "pathetics" so far.


 
Is that more or less than normal?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that more or less than normal?


 
Two more than usual, but all were said while discussing whatever shite the Metro printed today.

Edit: A "They should be shot at birth" would have been the icing on the cake, but alas, no right-wing lunacy today


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Two more than usual, but all were said while discussing whatever shite the Metro printed today.
> 
> Edit: A "They should be shot at birth" would have been the icing on the cake, but alas, no right-wing lunacy today


Pathetic 

Our installer has called in to leave his van here while he's on holiday and is sat in the office at the moment.  It's quite funny listening to cuntboss trying to join in the conversation


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pathetic
> 
> Our installer has called in to leave his van here while he's on holiday and is sat in the office at the moment.  It's quite funny listening to cuntboss trying to join in the conversation


 
that happens with lazyboss - he can't do banter and small talk -


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

She is currently talking about teapots


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

I just spoke to a bloke called Israel McLaren! 
How fucking nails is that name?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just spoke to a bloke called Israel McLaren!
> How fucking nails is that name?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm cold


----------



## hiccup (Feb 22, 2011)

Good lord. It only seems to be 11:35. That is some fucked up shit.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Good lord. It only seems to be 11:35. That is some fucked up shit.


 
Not long til lunch old bean


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
If I had his name then I would have gold business cards and a personalised number plate and many wives.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm cold


 
Do NOT walk into the light Qoggy!!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I had his name then I would have gold business cards and a personalised number plate and many wives.


 
I'd have my own line of fragrances.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

__~ 

If I was as fucking excellent as Israel McLaren it would be a Cuban cigar


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> If I was as fucking excellent as Israel McLaren it would be a Cuban cigar


 
I bet he's smoking one right now in his penthouse apartment.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 22, 2011)

Evening draggers.  Just got home from one job, now writing boring emails and spamming people on LinkedIn, I think my boss wants me to spam 500 people and collate their responses.  *weeps*

No chips yet either ffs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just spoke to a bloke called Israel McLaren!
> How fucking nails is that name?


 
Even better than McLovin


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I bet he's smoking one right now in his penthouse apartment.



On the terrace, in a jacuzzi, yelling at his pilot for being late


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> now writing boring emails and spamming people on LinkedIn, I think my boss wants me to spam 500 people and collate their responses





Do you use LinkedIn premium?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Evening draggers.  Just got home from one job, now writing boring emails and spamming people on LinkedIn, I think my boss wants me to spam 500 people and collate their responses.  *weeps*
> 
> No chips yet either ffs.


 
This will help with the boredom:


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> No chips yet either ffs.


 
That is an outrage


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On the terrace, in a jacuzzi, yelling at his pilot for being late


 
Can you blame him? He needs to get to his luxury yacht asap.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can you blame him? He needs to get to his luxury yacht asap.



((((Israel McLaren))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can you blame him? He needs to get to his luxury yacht asap.


 
The pilot should have been drowned at birth


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Sarnies supplied by Wifey are great today  

Off for a stroll at 1pm, might have to check the charity shop.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sarnies supplied by Wifey are great today


 
I was going to go out, but cuntboss is hinting about me getting stuff for her, so I don't think I'll bother


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

Celebrity chef James Martin outside Leeds Town Hall.

No free food though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was going to go out, but cuntboss is hinting about me getting stuff for her, so I don't think I'll bother


 
Heh  

Right, time for me to take a stroll to the old world


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Celebrity chef James Martin outside Leeds Town Hall.
> 
> No free food though


 
Oooooh I like him....I mean I know he is a bit of an egotisical arse but I would let him touch my bottom. For free!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

I am having some "FLAME GRILLED STEAK flavour potato crisps".  Suitable for vegetarians


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

lunch over - plough on , heads down, work, work, work.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

@ neon ^ they are too!  

In other news, I fucking hate some people today.  Gossipy nosey fuckers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> @ neon ^ they are too!


 
Further reading also reveals that they contain milk


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

oi oi soj, just come on here to post a link for you: http://www.alabama3.co.uk/en/containers/mp3/main_mp3_player

First track is Love Will Tear Us Apart sung by Devlin


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

Biddly said:


> oi oi soj, just come on here to post a link for you: http://www.alabama3.co.uk/en/containers/mp3/main_mp3_player
> 
> First track is Love Will Tear Us Apart sung by Devlin


 
Nice one mate!  Awww...Devlin...she gonna be playing the acoustic tour then? FanfuckinTASTIC!   Are these all the tracks then?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

I think she's just on the album not tour


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I think she's just on the album not tour


 
fuckstix


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Thieving-bar-steward-jailed/article-3251135-detail/article.html

my dad's local is in the news - a thieving bar steward (I bet they were dying to use that as a head line) stole from the Liberal Club - he'd got a job there whilst on bail from stealing from another club in Bath 

it's a funny place, I go there sometimes with my dad - although the last time  was there with him, we had an argument and he called me a 'fucking wanker'   just after xmas too


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember that marty 

soj - aurora was pretty good last time we saw A3 - she's settled into it more


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I remember that marty
> 
> soj - aurora was pretty good last time we saw A3 - she's settled into it more


Aye, I remember that too mart 

B - yeh, she was stonking at Solfest last year tbh, but there's no one quite like Devlin to errm, well, leer at


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

@marty - What's the beer like?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I remember that marty


 


sojourner said:


> Aye, I remember that too mart



Me too, it was great. 
Better times for us all frankly.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

I would like a nice glass of red and a big fat biffter right now.   Unluckily I have to go the dentist later so I can get a bollocking for smoking.  Again


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> B - yeh, she was stonking at Solfest last year tbh, but there's no one quite like Devlin to errm, well, leer at


Aye, that's true! 



sojourner said:


> I would like a nice glass of red and a big fat biffter right now.   Unluckily I have to go the dentist later so I can get a bollocking for smoking.  Again


Fuck me... I've just realised tomorrow it's 4 months since I stopped smoking


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> @marty - What's the beer like?


 
pretty poor really - Fosters, John Smiths, Guinness, that's about it - cheap though, which is why my dad likes it - and they have this system for getting drinks in for later,  you get a disc with Fosters, or Guinness written on it - which you can cash in later , this was to replace a 'word of mouth' system - I would say 'can I get one in for Tony (my Dad) and the next time he'd come in, he'd say 'there's one in for me ' and they'd serve him a pint - only problem was, people were saying there was one in, when there wasn't  

the committee


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

3-4pm draghour is near!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 22, 2011)

Omg I'm exhausted!! I got up at half 1 and emptied the piggy bank to take to a coin machine cus I've got no money and it hurrrrrted so bad. I can't move from the sofa and I have a pile of change :|


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pretty poor really - Fosters, John Smiths, Guinness, that's about it - cheap though, which is why my dad likes it - and they have this system for getting drinks in for later,  you get a disc with Fosters, or Guinness written on it - which you can cash in later , this was to replace a 'word of mouth' system - I would say 'can I get one in for Tony (my Dad) and the next time he'd come in, he'd say 'there's one in for me ' and they'd serve him a pint - only problem was, people were saying there was one in, when there wasn't
> 
> the committee


 
that word of mouth system sounds pretty good tbf


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Omg I'm exhausted!! I got up at half 1 and emptied the piggy bank to take to a coin machine cus I've got no money and it hurrrrrted so bad. I can't move from the sofa and I have a pile of change :|


 
Not good TP 

Can you throw the coins at anything?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Omg I'm exhausted!! I got up at half 1 and emptied the piggy bank to take to a coin machine cus I've got no money and it hurrrrrted so bad. I can't move from the sofa and I have a pile of change :|


Can your fella not take it for you tomorrow? (I know that doesn't stop the hurting bit )


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

I texted my mum about the thieving bar stewart getting sent down, she rang me , confused that I knew and she didn't - told her it was on the Chronicle website - the paper only comes out once a week, so they won't know officially until Thursday - they don't do the internets


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I texted my mum about the thieving bar stewart getting sent down, she rang me , confused that I knew and she didn't - told her it was on the Chronicle website - the paper only comes out once a week, so they won't know officially until Thursday - they don't do the internets


 
Is it not trending on twitter yet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it not trending on twitter yet?


 
not even a RT


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Not even a #thievingbarsteward hashtag?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not even a #thievingbarsteward hashtag?



No


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~


 
this ^^^


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Aye, that's true!
> 
> Fuck me... I've just realised tomorrow it's 4 months since I stopped smoking


 
Heh

I didn't know you'd stopped!  Almost time for my dental lecture...where they poke nasty big sharp sticks in my gums and then act surprised when I fucking bleed


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 22, 2011)

yer 

tell you what soj, they fucking bleed more when you stop smoking! (dentists don't tell you that )


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Discussion in the office about whether the UK or the USA is better


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 22, 2011)

I fuckin manned up and dragged my sorry arse forcibly to the tescos at seven sisters. I didn't buy anything from there cus the fat security wanker kept looking at me like I was gonna rob them. I don't like that and would rather walk out. 

Anyways!! My hoarded pennies got me £103.19


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Anyways!! My hoarded pennies got me £103.19


 
Skills


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Anyways!! My hoarded pennies got me £103.19


 
result


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Nearly 5, this afternoon has flown


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly 5, this afternoon has flown


 
Not been a bad one has it? 
I have had actual work to do!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 22, 2011)

am out of here


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2011)

Aye, was just me and cuntboss in for a while so though it would drag, but it's not been too bad.

Hopefully more of the same tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2011)

Drag bus


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Stupid waking up at 04:30  

Not sure whether to start work early or watch a film or (unlikely) try to nap for a couple of hours. Grrrrr


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 23, 2011)

Bloody hell, Badgers, that's early to be up!  

Am about to drag myself off for 2 hours of trying to get 30 teenagers to be enthusiastic about Flannery O'Connor.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

It is not ideal. Was asleep by 23:00 so got five and a half hours, plus half hour either side lazing in bed. 

Sounds like you have a tough two hours ahead then!!!!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you know why you woke up?  Are you a bad sleeper?

I think my class will be ok as long as they all turn up, 2hrs of material for 30 kids does not last so long if you only get 10.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Am a good sleeper but tend to be up as soon as I wake up. Rarely a problem but if I wake up needing a wee in the early hours it usually means I am up. Not too bad having 5.5 hours, will sleep better and longer tonight. 

How old are the class then?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr Yu_Gi_Oh has that problem, once he's awake he's awake, like you he always sleeps better the next night though.  

My class are all 15/16, non-native English speakers who go to a very nice Chinese school where they study the English curriculum, in English.  Poor fuckers.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

So you do tutoring with them? 
I am guessing from your writing you are English? Sorry if that sounds dumb  

My morning plan is set. Chill till 7am then head off to work about half past. Will yawn the afternoon away


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 23, 2011)

Hah, yeah I'm English.   It doesn't sound dumb to ask though.

I run an after-school reading club where I'm meant to introduce them to American literature and culture. lol

Enjoy your morning!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Raining now  

Stupid weather. Need to put the clocks forward or something maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Drag bus again. No disruptive Yoof on the bus today, they are probably all over at Martys yard hanging and chilling and ting 

Started a new audio book though. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by a Swedish fellow. Have got all three in the series so they had better be good!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Do you know why you woke up?  Are you a bad sleeper?
> 
> I think my class will be ok as long as they all turn up, 2hrs of material for 30 kids does not last so long if you only get 10.


 
I know that feeling - when I did teaching practice, my first attempt at teaching, I was supposed to prepare a topic for about 60 minutes teaching - but I was so nervous, I was introduced by the regular teacher, sat down (too nervous to think about standing up ) read out my bit, very fast, only paused when the regular teacher passed me a note suggesting I calm down and slow down. I couldn't and 15 minutes after I started, finished and had to be rescued by the regular teacher. 

I was a lot better by the end of the 3 months - strolling around the room, leaning on desks, teaching without notes.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know that feeling - when I did teaching practice, my first attempt at teaching, I was supposed to prepare a topic for about 60 minutes teaching - but I was so nervous, I was introduced by the regular teacher, sat down (too nervous to think about standing up ) read out my bit, very fast, only paused when the regular teacher passed me a note suggesting I calm down and slow down. I couldn't and 15 minutes after I started, finished and had to be rescued by the regular teacher.
> 
> I was a lot better by the end of the 3 months - strolling around the room, leaning on desks, teaching without notes.



After school finished that day: 

Parent: Nice day at school today dear 
Child: I know we can't afford it mother but I need to go private
Parent: But we have talked about this 
Child: This is my future you are ruining mother, I hate you so much 
Parent: Alright dear, daddy can sell some more blood and do longer shifts down the asbestos mines
Child: I love you mummy


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning!



neonwilderness said:


> Aye, was just me and cuntboss in for a while ... more of the same tomorrow


 
One of the other bosses is in too, so it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Cider Bus offer!!!



> From 1st February until 3rd April 2011 (excluding travel between 14th & 20th February inclusively), there will be 10,000 free seats available on English and Welsh megabus routes


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

Also one for DrC: 



> Everyone has Royal Wedding fever … so why not make the most of the bank holiday this year and join in the festivities as Wills & Kate tie the knot in London Town on the 29th April. You don’t have to arrive in a chauffer driven car either… With prices starting from £1 plus 50p booking fee, you can travel to London Victoria from destinations all over the UK, even a 575 mile trip from Inverness, and be sure of an amazing deal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

March is shaping up nicely 

Bacon Connoisseurs' Week
Monday 21st - Sunday 27th March 2011

National Cask Ale Week
Monday 28th March - Sunday 3rd April 2011

Not sure how excited people would get about Fairtrade Fortnight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

Working at home today - hurrah! - but no charity shopping as it is raining and I can't be arsed to go out!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today - hurrah! - but no charity shopping as it is raining and I can't be arsed to go out!


 
Shit weather is crap isn't it? 
I demand some spring soon, need daffodils!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Also one for DrC:


 
We're going away for the Royal Wedding weekend - to escape all that nonsense.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *We*'re going away for the Royal Wedding weekend - to escape all that nonsense.


 
The 'Royal We' then?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 'Royal We' then?


 
Yes, with Princess21


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> We're going away for the Royal Wedding weekend - to escape all that nonsense.


 
Mid-week camping trip on The Mall?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mid-week camping trip on The Mall?



I refuse to go anywhere near there until the beach volley ball starts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I need coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I need sandwich.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think I need sandwich.



Crisp sandwich, chip butty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2011)

Morning 

I saw a job this morning I think I might like, but changing jobs scares me (a lot!).



Badgers said:


> Started a new audio book though. The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by a Swedish fellow. Have got all three in the series so they had better be good!


I'veheard the fillums are good.



Badgers said:


> March is shaping up nicely
> 
> Bacon Connoisseurs' Week
> Monday 21st - Sunday 27th March 2011
> ...


Pancake day?  It's not a week, but cmon!

Off anywhere nice for the wedding marty?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin all

On hold to email provider - need a wee but don't wanna lose me place in queue


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Crisp sandwich, *chip butty*?


 
Well it is National Chip week


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Pancake day?  It's not a week, but cmon!



Someone else will sort that one I am sure. 
Reminders set though?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Morning
> 
> I saw a job this morning I think I might like, but changing jobs scares me (a lot!).
> 
> ...



I applied for a job last week, not heard anything yet 

and I can't remember where we are going , mrs21 booked it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I saw a job this morning I think I might like, but changing jobs scares me (a lot!).



Just read this, are you sniffing it out to see? 

I may have a sort of chat kind of discussion tomorrow about a possible opportunity somewhere with a chap that might want me to be in his office more than this one or something. Hate change in the fucking face and fear it more than fear itself, but am kind of thinking that this nonsense is getting tiring.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and I can't remember where we are going , mrs21 booked it


 
Spa Break in Leeds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I applied for a job last week, not heard anything yet
> 
> and I can't remember where we are going , mrs21 booked it


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> On hold to email provider - need a wee but don't wanna lose me place in queue


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Spa Break in Leeds?


 
strange folk in leeds I hear


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Where is the Dr today? 
Up to some sinister endeavour no doubt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> strange folk in leeds I hear


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> strange folk in leeds I hear


 
it's grimy up north


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

That reminds me, we were discussing Jim Bowen last week. 
The poor sod had a couple of strokes last week
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-12540642


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Just had a __~ 

The two smoking girls from one of the other offices were __~ too. They told me that they refer to me as 'psycho' because I always smoke in a t-shirt 

I did not mention that I mentally refer to them as 'nicesmiletoofat' and 'greatarsebignose' in case they thought I was odd.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The two smoking girls from one of the other offices were __~ too. They told me that they refer to me as 'psycho' because I always smoke in a t-shirt


 
"A t-shirt" or "just a t-shirt"?  Makes all the difference


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "A t-shirt" or "just a t-shirt"?  Makes all the difference


 
The first one luckily


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a __~
> 
> The two smoking girls from one of the other offices were __~ too. They told me that they refer to me as 'psycho' because I always smoke in a t-shirt
> 
> I did not mention that I mentally refer to them as 'nicesmiletoofat' and 'greatarsebignose' in case they thought I was odd.



The Psycho Badgers - that would be a great name for a band


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone here ever go to theanswerbank.co.uk ? I haven't been for a while and thought I'd have a browse. Wish I hadn't as this thread seems typical and has really upset me. I am not sure how to answer apart from "You are all a shower of cunts" 

http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/News/Question991482.html#answer-5658635


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just had a __~
> 
> The two smoking girls from one of the other offices were __~ too. They told me that they refer to me as 'psycho' because I always smoke in a t-shirt
> 
> I did not mention that I mentally refer to them as 'nicesmiletoofat' and 'greatarsebignose' in case they thought I was odd.


 


email all sorted wooooo - thunderbirdsmail r go


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does anyone here ever go to theanswerbank.co.uk ? I haven't been for a while and thought I'd have a browse. Wish I hadn't as this thread seems typical and has really upset me. I am not sure how to answer apart from "You are all a shower of cunts"
> 
> http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/News/Question991482.html#answer-5658635


I could imagine some of the people that work here posting on there.  They are armchair experts on almost any given subject


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

On hold to BT who are a shower of turd 
Placed order 9 days ago for a phone line activation costing £20 and £15 a month for a 2 year contract
They could not do the phone line activation without an engineer so cancelled the order and neglected to tell me 
Told me I could have a line but activation is now costing £99 and engineer will take another 14 days to sort the line 

Called Zen who quoted £99 installation, guaranteed it would be done in 7 days and charging £15 a month with no contract


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I could imagine some of the people that work here posting on there.  They are armchair experts on almost any given subject


 
I know . I think I am also annoyed that I want to argue with them but I can't think or put into words what I want to say. I suppose if someone is so entrenched in their views as they are it is difficult to argue but still, I feel like a bit of a failure


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know . I think I am also annoyed that I want to argue with them but I can't think or put into words what I want to say. I suppose if someone is so entrenched in their views as they are it is difficult to argue but still, I feel like a bit of a failure


 
I hardly ever bother arguing with the people here.  Even when you prove them wrong they still think they are right.  Their answer to that thread would be for their parents to just get a job


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know . I think I am also annoyed that I want to argue with them but I can't think or put into words what I want to say. I suppose if someone is so entrenched in their views as they are it is difficult to argue but still, I feel like a bit of a failure


 
Do you know where any of them live?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you know where any of them live?


 
No - or I would go round and wee on their doorsteps!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - or I would go round and wee on their doorsteps!


 
Weeing would not be enough.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

I am cheering myself up by watching "Bargain Hunt" and contemplating this evening's sausage casserole


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, exciting, just been invited to this: 

The Embassy of Argentina and the Latin American Trade & Investment Association (LAIF) 2011 Latin American Investment Forum

No idea why and looks ghastly to me but I love the short catchy name of the event


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Lunch is pretty much extinct now and it is not even 2pm. 
Damn Wednesday drag.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wednesday afternoon drag is strong - lunch over - including the excitement of nearly being hit by a cyclist on the way back (I wasn't paying attention when crossing the road tbh) now raising repair jobs


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Wednesday afternoon drag is strong - lunch over - including the excitement of nearly being hit by a cyclist on the way back (I wasn't paying attention when crossing the road tbh) now raising repair jobs


 
This hour is hurting! 
What is 3-4 gonna be like? 
Not sure if I can take any more captain!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

just had a tenant come in who had clearly been on happy juice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2011)

Right - the sausage casserole is bubbling away. Time for tea I think!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - the sausage casserole is bubbling away. Time for tea I think!


 
good idea 

just saw the youth who got lippy with me a few weeks ago - he wasn't lippy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had a tenant come in who had clearly been on happy juice


 
A sublime way of existing in a world full of idiots  

(thanks to urbandictionary.com)


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to having some happy juice after work


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm looking forward to having some happy juice after work


 
I think we will be slipping into De Hems by Leicester Square for a couple of Dutch libations.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we will be slipping into De Hems by Leicester Square for a couple of Dutch libations.


 
going up west as they say


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> going *way out* west as they say


 
Corrected for you ^ 

We are planning on going to see Winters Bone tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2011)

out on the town tonight?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are planning on going to see Winters Bone tonight.





> The Prince Charles Cinema has existed in its current incarnation since 1991 (in previous lives it was a West End Theatre and a film-house of ill repute!).




Members rates seem pretty decent too


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Biddly said:


> out on the town tonight?



That is the plan, will be a late decision I think  



neonwilderness said:


> Members rates seem pretty decent too


 
Yup, can't argue with £4 for a film in the West End really and membership is £10 a year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is the plan, will be a late decision I think


I didn't refresh the page before posting


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2011)

Into the last hour now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Into the last hour now


 
thank fuck - 

and a half day for me tomorrow - meeting my Ma and Sister, who are up in that London for the afternoon/evening


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2011)

Another 45 mins, then I'm off to boxercise  I fully expect not be able to move tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2011)

Am fuckin well fucked!  Can't wait to go home and crash


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

last half hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2011)

today my colleague was upset by the lack of chain gangs for UK prisoners - she thought prisoners had it easy over here - I called her Maggie Thatcher, and she wasn't upset


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally I am outta here!!! 

Woop!


----------



## extra dry (Feb 24, 2011)

Another thursday...four classes and the canteen is smelling of wet socks....


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 24, 2011)

Where are you, extra dry?

Another 2 hours of Flannery O'Connor for me today.  I don't feel I've got enough material but I've got no time to get anything printed, I'll just have to talk really slowly.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

extra dry said:


> Another thursday...four classes and the canteen is smelling of wet socks....


 


Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Another 2 hours of Flannery O'Connor for me today.  I don't feel I've got enough material but I've got no time to get anything printed, I'll just have to talk really slowly.



Morning from the olde worid and a happy Friday Eve to you both 

Late start here in London Village. Not hurrying as it is half term and the buses are less full and less delayed. Think I get away at 08:00 and still make it okay for a prompt 09:00 start 

BBC predicting bright or sunny spells developing for most which is pleasing after the last few days. 

Not sure why I am feeling happier today, the weather forecast and the sniff of a weekend approaching perhaps?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure why I am feeling happier today, the weather forecast and the sniff of a weekend approaching perhaps?


 an inability to see round corners.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> an inability to see round corners.


 
That is on the 'maybe list' for now


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2011)

i think i'll leave 45 minutes early today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think i'll leave 45 minutes early today.


 
Did you start early?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

On the drag bus again. Mr Breakfast Strongbow on the seat opposite is in a cheerful mood. At a guess I would say he is not commuting to work but won't ask him.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> morning


 
And where were you yesterday young man? We were worried sick, nearly called the hospitals and police


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And where were you yesterday young man? We were worried sick, nearly called the hospitals and police


 
Sorry 

I was dragging in Bradford all day yesterday.

I'll make sure to clock in next time, I promise.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

How was Bradford? 
I have not been there yet.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

It was grey and rainy


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you start early?


 
no


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Sorry
> 
> I was dragging in Bradford all day yesterday.
> 
> I'll make sure to clock in next time, I promise.


 


drcarnage said:


> It was grey and rainy


  haha


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
On the plus side, someone bought me a pint


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> On the plus side, someone bought me a pint


 
A pint of what?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A pint of what?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>





short drag today - off at about 12- meeting my Ma and sister at Paddington, then off to see a cousin, Aunt and Uncle - for drinks and food


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Morning!



drcarnage said:


> I was dragging in Bradford all day yesterday.


My missus is going to a gig in Bradford on Sat, she'll probably get lost


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> My missus is going to a gig in Bradford on Sat, she'll probably get lost


 
I don't think Bradford's big enough to get lost in.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a draggers predicament.

Mr ManFlu is off this week and is due to be "on call" this Saturday with me doing next Sat.  I'm busy next weekend, so I could do him and myself a favour and swap.  But as he normally deals with all the problem calls during the week there's a greater risk of having a problem this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Never tried Saltaire Blonde, is it a good pint?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and food



Chips?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> short drag today - off at about 12- meeting my Ma and sister at Paddington, then off to see a cousin, Aunt and Uncle - for drinks and food


 
 and


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I don't think Bradford's big enough to get lost in.


 
I'm sure she'll have a good try


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chips?


 
I think chips will have a role to play this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Sandwich for mid-morning snack today. Pre-packaged egg and bacon on white bread reduced from £1.99 to £0.49 in a less than salubrious looking local newsagents. It does not look appetising but will keep an open mind. 

Made by K M B Caterers Ltd, Unit 14 Balfour Business Centre, Johnson Street, Southall, Middlesex, UB2 5BD. 
I have their number (0843 259 9590) so will give them a call and let them know how I get on.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never tried Saltaire Blonde, is it a good pint?


 
It is.

I generally prefer stronger ales, but I'd never turn down a pint of blonde.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

I have to meet someone at the White Horse Pub in Parsons Green after work. 
This is a really nice pub but it well deserves the nickname 'The Sloaney Pony' and I will be by far the cheapest dressed prole in the place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to meet someone at the White Horse Pub in Parsons Green after work.
> This is a really nice pub but it well deserves the nickname 'The Sloaney Pony' and I will be by far the cheapest dressed prole in the place


 
I used to have a friend who lived near Parsons Green and used to pass that pub a lot....but never went in!

I am feeling happy that my friend is back from San Francisco, and has bought Reece's Peanut Butter Bites!! But a little bit glum as well, though I am not sure why


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But a little bit glum as well, though I am not sure why


 
You need distracting.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to meet someone at the White Horse Pub in Parsons Green after work.
> This is a really nice pub but it well deserves the nickname 'The Sloaney Pony' and I will be by far the cheapest dressed prole in the place


http://www.whitehorsesw6.com/menu.php?menu=4025

Venison pie sounds good, but don't think I'd be having a starter at those prices


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.whitehorsesw6.com/menu.php?menu=4025
> 
> Venison pie sounds good, but don't think I'd be having a starter at those prices


 
They have a canape menu, that scares me!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.whitehorsesw6.com/menu.php?menu=4025
> 
> Venison pie sounds good, but don't think I'd be having a starter at those prices


 
It is a bit rude in there, I got a pint of Addlestones cider last time and it was pretty much £5. 
I suppose if 99% of the patrons are wearing £500 suits and called Tarquin Two-Sheds, Grant Wankshaft or something they have no problems with pricing.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is a bit rude in there, *I got a pint of Addlestones cider last time and it was pretty much £5. *
> I suppose if 99% of the patrons are wearing £500 suits and called Tarquin Two-Sheds, Grant Wankshaft or something they have no problems with pricing.


 
fucking hell 

do they not know that a can of White Ace is a mere 85p?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is a bit rude in there, I got a pint of Addlestones cider last time and it was pretty much £5.
> I suppose if 99% of the patrons are wearing £500 suits and called Tarquin Two-Sheds, *Grant Wankshaft* or something they have no problems with pricing.


 


I've just had a browse of the drinks menu, there's no way I'd pay £11 for a beer, metric or otherwise


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just had a browse of the drinks menu, there's no way I'd pay £11 for a beer, metric or otherwise


 
So the middle of the range beers at £11 are too much for you then? 

I shall gorge myself on Dubuisson Prestige at the fair rate of £23.50 for a 75cl (1.31981494 Imperial pints) measure. 



> Belgian Strong Pale Ale, Brasserie Dubuisson, Belgium
> 
> At a huge 13% ABV, the Prestige is the strongest ale on the White Horse beer list. A complex and smooth body with syrupy sweet oaky malts, and spicy hop aftertaste. This fine sparkling ale is perfect for celebrations


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Bargain 

They have Grolsch on tap, think I'd make do with that


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bargain
> 
> They have Grolsch on tap, think I'd make do with that


 
I'd bring a pint glass and a pack of tennents


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bargain
> 
> They have Grolsch on tap, think I'd make do with that


 
Yeah, that or Guinness for me I reckon. 
Trying not to drink too much at the moment so will keep my powder dry.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 24, 2011)

**yawn stretch** I suppose I had better get dressed and get my 5 days off work ass down to the travel agent & try find a holiday in the sun for March....


For balance I have been putting in 60 hour weeks recently and this is my first weekend off in Feb 2011.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sandwich for mid-morning snack today. Pre-packaged egg and bacon on white bread reduced from £1.99 to £0.49 in a less than salubrious looking local newsagents. It does not look appetising but will keep an open mind.
> 
> Made by K M B Caterers Ltd, Unit 14 Balfour Business Centre, Johnson Street, Southall, Middlesex, UB2 5BD.
> I have their number (0843 259 9590) so will give them a call and let them know how I get on.



Fucking horrid
Not even worth 49p


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2011)

Mornin all!

Sun - SHINING!  Spring - ALMOST HERE!  Friday - on it's way!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> **yawn stretch** I suppose I had better get dressed and get my 5 days off work ass down to the travel agent & try find a holiday in the sun for March....



We hate you so much


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking horrid
> Not even worth 49p


Is that what you said when you called?



moonsi til said:


> **yawn stretch** I suppose I had better get dressed and get my 5 days off work ass down to the travel agent & try find a holiday in the sun for March....
> 
> 
> For balance I have been putting in 60 hour weeks recently and this is my first weekend off in Feb 2011.


erm... I do believe you're a cunt


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> **yawn stretch** I suppose I had better get dressed and get my 5 days off work ass down to the travel agent & try find a holiday in the sun for March....


 
How about you fuck off right now?


----------



## hiccup (Feb 24, 2011)

Have scheduled lunch for 12:15 today

*looks at clock*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Sun - SHINING!  Spring - ALMOST HERE!  Friday - on it's way!



I feel a bit like this  
It is warmer


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Is that what you said when you called?



I have not called yet. 
Going to call British Gas first as a warm up


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm all dressed but in my gym clothes as need to work off the 2 portions of chips I have had this week. I'm definetly feeling like a cunt....will need to watch my swagger in the gym. I will report back with my travel agent news...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> will need to watch my swagger in the gym


 
Pole dancing fitness?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fucking horrid
> Not even worth 49p


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have to meet someone at the White Horse Pub in Parsons Green after work.
> This is a really nice pub but it well deserves the nickname 'The Sloaney Pony' and I will be by far the cheapest dressed prole in the place


 
I went there a bit when I lived in Southfields - it was full on sloane then (late 80s/early 90s)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

My world.....

Customer: Hello, can I order 2x _something_ please? 
Badgers: Yes you can, that will cost £_something_ and can be done today. 
Customer: I really only wanted to pay half that much. 
Badgers: Well, I can offer 1x _something_ then, if you are happy come back and get the second? 
Customer: I need the 2x _something_ though, 1x _something_ is not enough. 
Badgers: Can you afford 2x _something_.
Customer: Yes but not for this.
Badgers: Why? 
Customer: Well, I thought, that, errrr. 

And repeat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I went there a bit when I lived in Southfields - it was full on sloane then (late 80s/early 90s)


 
Oooh that would be when I was around those parts, perhaps our ships passed in the night


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh that would be when I was around those parts, perhaps our ships passed in the night


 
you probably shot me down in flames


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just found out that Joker will be on my interview panel tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just found out that Joker will be on my interview panel tomorrow.


 
imagine him naked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you probably shot me down in flames


 
Never ....plus I was desperate


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just found out that Joker will be on my interview panel tomorrow.


 
Wear your best comedy tie


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

have half a bottle of vodka before the interview - and then sip at the other half during the interview


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> imagine him naked


 


Badgers said:


> Wear your best comedy tie


 
Also put some bacon in your pocket. Much like dog owners who driver with nervous pets. They have some bacon in pocket during journeys and their dogs eventually get the hint that the car can be a positive experience. This is almost certain to work on Joker.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just found out that Joker will be on my interview panel tomorrow.


 
Bone him


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> imagine him naked


 
urgh 



Badgers said:


> Wear your best comedy tie


 
This may have to be done.



marty21 said:


> have half a bottle of vodka before the interview - and then sip at the other half during the interview


 
How big a bottle?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> How big a bottle?



Marty will no doubt know this. 

Personally I don't think that you should mess about. Get a 70cl bottle of Stolichnaya Elit which you can get for about £50-£60 no problem. They will not be pleased with the site of you drunk and still drinking during the interview but the Stolichnaya Elit will confuse them. They will think you have 'something about you' they don't know and that you don't need the job.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also put some bacon in your pocket. Much like dog owners who driver with nervous pets. They have some bacon in pocket during journeys and their dogs eventually get the hint that the car can be a positive experience. This is almost certain to work on Joker.


 


Badgers said:


> Marty will no doubt know this.
> 
> Personally I don't think that you should mess about. Get a 70cl bottle of Stolichnaya Elit which you can get for about £50-£60 no problem. They will not be pleased with the site of you drunk and still drinking during the interview but the Stolichnaya Elit will confuse them. They will think you have 'something about you' they don't know and that you don't need the job.


 
Sometimes I can't quite work out if you're completely mad, or the 21st century's greatest genius.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Sometimes I can't quite work out if you're completely mad, or the 21st century's greatest genius.


 
Why thank you, I take both as a compliment. 

The last person who said (almost exactly) that to me was Eddie Nestor after the jacket potato phone call saga. I doubt Eddie is really 'one of the faces' round your manor? Well known to the chattering classes in London though.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The last person who said (almost exactly) that to me was Eddie Nestor after the jacket potato phone call saga. I doubt Eddie is really 'one of the faces' round your manor? Well known to the chattering classes in London though.


 
Never heard of him


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Never heard of him



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Nestor


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm such a part-timer on this thread... g'luck with interview tomorrow drc


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> I'm such a part-timer on this thread


 
Bah, nonsense  

7th highest thread post count


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've just found out that Joker will be on my interview panel tomorrow.


 






?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Lunch soon. 
Walking in the park and feeding the birds


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> feeding the birds


 
Forgot the bread


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Lunch stroll cutbacks


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Padawan Learner has been married 5 years next month and is 26 years old 
Me and Kittyp have been married 5 years this July and I will 37 years old 

Suddenly I feel old!!!


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.whitehorsesw6.com/menu.php?menu=4025
> 
> Venison pie sounds good, but don't think I'd be having a starter at those prices


 
Nearly £40 for a shared main!!!


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Have back door and windows open. Its lovely out there. 
After appointment can't quite calm down though so drinking tea and smoking rather than considering going out again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it sunny? 

*looks out window at brick wall*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Nearly £40 for a shared main!!!



http://www.mypubheaven.com/Uploads/PubMenu/Fayre  Square_Band 1_Fayre  Square Nov 10_None.pdf

My local is much more reasonable


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

bored


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Just broke my personal record for most consecutive days lived 

Thought you might want to congratulate me?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

It will be a slightly bigger milestone next week though


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

If we do we'll just have to do it tomorrow as well.

edit: speaking of which - you out for a pint on Friday? Next Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> If we do we'll just have to do it tomorrow as well.
> 
> edit: speaking of which - you out for a pint on Friday? Next Friday.


 
This Friday yes, pint and music plans yes? 
Next Friday, what is?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This Friday yes, pint and music plans yes?
> Next Friday, what is?


Oh yeah, I keep forgetting about gig.
You know what next Friday is! Commiseration pint?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> You know what next Friday is! Commiseration pint?


 
Ah yes, sorry I do know, It is body temperature day for me! 
For some reason I had it in my head that you and your boy were not about?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

In other news I may be getting a trip to Newcastle Central Station soon  

Have never been before but could be a meeting with NewcastleGateshead Convention Bureau for something in 2012. 

Any draggers know the place?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

Body temperature day? wtf is that? 
He's away I'm home, but no worries... pint another day.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I may be getting a trip to Newcastle Central Station soon
> 
> Have never been before but could be a meeting with NewcastleGateshead Convention Bureau for something in 2012.
> 
> Any draggers know the place?


 

I've been to Newcastle Central Station a few times. Be warned - there isn't a shop that sells booze. You have to go to the offy across the road.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ah yes, sorry I do know, It is body temperature day for me!
> For some reason I had it in my head that you and your boy were not about?


 
Na just captain away. 
I think the plan is more for Saturday evening B but maybe both, will let you know though.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Body temperature day? wtf is that?
> He's away I'm home, but no worries... pint another day.



What number is average body temp? 

I will let you know what's going on in terms of birthday plans my love.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I may be getting a trip to Newcastle Central Station soon
> 
> Have never been before but could be a meeting with NewcastleGateshead Convention Bureau for something in 2012.
> 
> Any draggers know the place?


http://www.centurion-newcastle.com/

What venue are you looking at?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

kittyP said:


> What number is average body temp?


 ah, I geddit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've been to Newcastle Central Station a few times. Be warned - there isn't a shop that sells booze. You have to go to the offy across the road.



This is gold mate, fucking gold  

I always try to keep a few cans on me but like to know where to get. 



neonwilderness said:


> http://www.centurion-newcastle.com/
> 
> What venue are you looking at?


 
Not sure yet. They are going to 'advise' me apparently. Would quite like to do a gig in Newcastle


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mum, and sis delayed, meeting them at 5 instead,  so after panic buying a toy helicopter what flies at hamleys for my nephew 's birthday pressie, I've been swanning around Soho pubs like an absolute tarty ponce, currently drinking London pride in the ship on wardour St.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mum, and sis delayed, meeting them at 5 instead,  so after panic buying a toy helicopter what flies at hamleys for my nephew 's birthday pressie, I've been swanning around Soho pubs like an absolute tarty ponce, currently drinking London pride in the ship on wardour St.


 
I'm envious!

Very bored here.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mum, and sis delayed, meeting them at 5 instead,  so after panic buying a toy helicopter what flies at hamleys for my nephew 's birthday pressie, I've been swanning around Soho pubs like an absolute tarry ponce, currently drinking London pride in the ship on wardour St.



You use your tongue prettier that a £20 whore Marty  

I am visualising a half cut tarry ponce clutching a toy helicopter what flies stumbling round Soho with the locals staring goggle eyed


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I will let you know what's going on in terms of birthday plans my love.


Only if you're going down the pub or something.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Only if you're going down the pub or something.


 
Sure we will Biddles. 
Pretty much have the whole weekend to ourselves now. 
Friday night chilled pint sounds like a top plan. 

x


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is gold mate, fucking gold
> 
> I always try to keep a few cans on me but like to know where to get.


 
The pub in the station is alright too.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 24, 2011)

Tea break.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in the ship on wardour St.


 
Does he go one way and get chips from the chippy on Berwick Street? 
Does he go the other and end up in Ronnie Scott's?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You use your tongue prettier that a £20 whore Marty
> 
> I am visualising a half cut tarry ponce clutching a toy helicopter what flies stumbling round Soho with the locals staring goggle eyed


 Tarty ponce!  Damn predictive sexing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The pub in the station is alright too.


 
Even with a suit on, loud voice and sort of a Surrey/Cockney accent?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Even with a suit on, loud voice and sort of a Surrey/Cockney accent?


 
Well I've been there and made it out alive (although not having a cockney accent may have saved me).


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Tarty ponce!  Damn predictive sexing


 
You know where to go next 
http://www.coachandhorsessoho.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Even with a suit on, loud voice and sort of a Surrey/Cockney accent?


 
Just avoid the Bigg Market and you'll be fine.  Probably

The Bodega is decent too, bit of a stroll from the station though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

There's an offy at the bottom of Side that do pretty good deals. You need a can before walking up that fucking hill.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2011)

*sneaks off early*


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> *sneaks off early*


 
you off somewhere?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> You need a can before walking up that fucking hill.


 
Had to do that the other week to get to the metro station.  Was walking into town then realised I was heading towards the wrong pub


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Might have made a tactical error,  still got about 30 minutes to wait, opted for pint 4 at the Garrick Arms nr Trafalgar sq


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You use your tongue prettier that a £20 whore Marty
> 
> I am visualising a half cut tarry ponce clutching a toy helicopter what flies stumbling round Soho with the locals staring goggle eyed


 
 you  on form today bajjy!

hey carnage - BEST OF FUCKING NORTHERN LUCK TO YA LAD - in capitals, so it's worth more


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Tarty ponce!  Damn predictive sexing


 
You know where to go next 
The Coach and Horses, Greek Street, Soho
http://www.coachandhorsessoho.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just avoid the Bigg Market and you'll be fine.  Probably
> 
> The Bodega is decent too, bit of a stroll from the station though


 
I wanted Curry hell though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

Biddly said:


> *sneaks off early*


 
Wutwutwutwut?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Had to do that the other week to get to the metro station.  Was walking into town then realised I was heading towards the wrong pub


 
There must be a less painful way to get the station from the Quayside, but every time I always end up on that hill


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> hey carnage - BEST OF FUCKING NORTHERN LUCK TO YA LAD - in capitals, so it's worth more


 
Cheers soj

Will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Will let everyone know how it goes tomorrow.



What time will we know?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time will we know?


 
Probably around 4. I've no idea how long it'll last.

Why? Not planning on leaving early I hope?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be here til 5 mate 

take it easy and don't get wankered tonight eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 24, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> There must be a less painful way to get the station from the Quayside, but every time I always end up on that hill


You can go along to the Swing Bridge then up some stairs to the castle.  Same height difference, but there's a decent pub at the top 



drcarnage said:


> Probably around 4. I've no idea how long it'll last.
> 
> Why? Not planning on leaving early I hope?


I'll be off at half 4


----------



## machine cat (Feb 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'll be here til 5 mate
> 
> take it easy and don't get wankered tonight eh?


 
I'm on a self-enforced no booze rule on weekdays (except for that pint yesterday) 



neonwilderness said:


> I'll be off at half 4


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

I am hanging on for the news dr! 

If they mess you about tell them you will be off to work for the Carnage Fish Company, Long Beach, California!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2011)

2 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it drcarnageday?
Is it really 541 years since Pope Pius V excommunicated Queen Elizabeth the first?
Is this the last time US shuttle Discovery blasts off from the Kennedy Space Centre?

*Is it Friday?*







Have first weekday hangover for a long time. It is a good kind of hangover though and I have some serious quick thinking to do after last nights meeting/drinking. Part of me likes change in life but I hate saying goodbye to a project. This has nothing to do with Raoul Moat planning to skin a dead Badger to make a Davy Crockett-style hat, although that was troubling!!! 

Oh well, short term outlook is good. I have rolls for lunch made by wifey and a large coffee in front of me. The cricket is on the wireless and the weather looks warm, even if a little damp later.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Lazy draggers  

Oh well, time for a shower and then the penultimate drag bus beckons.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a good time with my Ma and Sis, plus cousin, cousin-wife, aunty, sis-b/f, And mrs21 - went to Wahaca near Trafalgar Square - mum was a little terrified by Mexican food.

Friday!
Good luck DrC

I will be here til nearly 5


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and I had a nice chat with a drunk bloke in Trafalgar Square, he asked for a light, then told me he was looking for ladies tonight, and he wanted to find dirty ladies, aged 40-47, who were very dirty, and could teach him tricks - I wished him luck on his honourable quest.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Oh, and I had a nice chat with a drunk bloke in Trafalgar Square, he asked for a light, then told me he was looking for ladies tonight, and he wanted to find dirty ladies, aged 40-47, who were very dirty, and could teach him tricks - I wished him luck on his honourable quest.


 
Sounds like one of your tenants


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like one of your tenants


 
my tenants don't discriminate - they like dirty women of any age


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

morning 

feeling pretty good for this afternoon. gonna give my notes a good read over this morning and try to be prepared as best I can.

Forgot to bring a tie 
I did speak to the big boss yesterday and she said stuff like that didn't matter, but still...


----------



## extra dry (Feb 25, 2011)

one hour and 17 minutes till the end of the day here in Thailand...exams next week so expect me on here a lot...have a great weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

We will all be with you in spirit DrC.

Is a lunchtime tie purchase possible?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

extra dry said:


> one hour and 17 minutes till the end of the day here in Thailand...exams next week so expect me on here a lot...have a great weekend.


 
Oooh, Thaidrag 

Enjoy the weekend ED


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We will all be with you in spirit DrC.
> 
> Is a lunchtime tie purchase possible?


 
It is possible, but I'm hopeless at matching colours.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> It is possible, but I'm hopeless at matching colours.


 
I could courier one to you.
Post up your office address, direct line and The Jokers phone number in case you can't take the call.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I could courier one to you.
> Post up your office address, direct line and The Jokers phone number in case you can't take the call.


 


Thanks for the offer but I think I might go to Next instead


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Thanks for the offer but I think I might go to Next instead


 
Next eh? In that case a silk salmon pink is a safe pair of hands. Ask the serving humans that work there to tie you a Windsor knot. Strolling into the interview sipping on a £60 bottle of vodka and wearing a silk salmon pink tie with a Windsor knot is going to do it. They probably won't even speak, just shake your hand and tell you to name your price.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Next eh? In that case a silk salmon pink is a safe pair of hands. Ask the serving humans that work there to tie you a Windsor knot. Strolling interview sipping on a £60 bottle of vodka and wearing a silk salmon pink tie with a Windsor knot is going to do it. They probably won't even speak, just shake your hand and tell you to name your price.


 
I'm going to look the shit 

Should I smoke? I think I look quite cool and grown up with a cigarette.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Should I smoke? I think I look quite cool and grown up with a cigarette.



Unless it is a Sobranie Cocktail you will ruin the illusion.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Unless it is a Sobranie Cocktail you will ruin the illusion.


 
Not sure where I'll find a pack of them. I think I'll leave it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Not sure where I'll find a pack of them. I think I'll leave it.


 
Harrods


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

busy day possible - 2 people off, leaving me, lazyboss and lottoman


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm still in bed but thinking of breakfast & getting up. Also thinking of lounging on sofa watching a film. I have not yet booked a holiday though.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> i'm still in bed but thinking of breakfast & getting up. Also thinking of lounging on sofa watching a film. I have not yet booked a holiday though.




 ^^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning!



drcarnage said:


> I'm going to look the shit
> 
> Should I smoke? I think I look quite cool and grown up with a cigarette.


 
Have you got a smoking jacket?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> i'm still in bed but thinking of breakfast & getting up. Also thinking of lounging on sofa watching a film. I have not yet booked a holiday though.


 
post reported


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lazy draggers


Not all of use wake up and log on straight away 



moonsi til said:


> i'm still in bed but thinking of breakfast & getting up. Also thinking of lounging on sofa watching a film. I have not yet booked a holiday though.


This is not dragging talk... you are here to taunt us aren't you?  

Speaking of which, where's NVP?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a smoking jacket?


 
I have a dressing gown at home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

Same thing isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I have a dressing gown at home.


 
I think you should wear that plus your jammies to the interview - and say 'I love this place and I'm prepared to work 24/7'

eating a bowl of cornflakes while being interviewed will reinforce this impression.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should wear that plus your jammies to the interview - and say 'I love this place and I'm prepared to work 24/7'
> 
> eating a bowl of cornflakes while being interviewed will reinforce this impression.


 
The interview is at 2:20pm


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The interview is at 2:20pm


 
 a slight flaw in my plan - IMPROVISE!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got a smoking jacket?


 
I have!  It's a proper one too - got it from the charity shop, it's the fucking nuts, can't wait to wear it at a festie


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I have!  It's a proper one too - got it from the charity shop, it's the fucking nuts, can't wait to wear it at a festie



I hope you have a cigarette holder as well.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a slight flaw in my plan - IMPROVISE!


 
plate of broccoli and chips?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hope you have a cigarette holder as well.


 
I am imagining soj in a smoking jacket with a spliff in a cigarette holder


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all

Feeling a bit shitty as I had a bad reaction to my medication last night so slept badly and now feel wobbly legged and tired.

Still I sat next to a lady on the bus who smelt of talcum and sweets which was really comforting


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hope you have a cigarette holder as well.


 
Not YET no - keeping my eye out for one though!



drcarnage said:


> I am imagining soj in a smoking jacket with a spliff in a cigarette holder


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

My zany wacky YouTube Channel is keeping me busy and irritating me greatly today. The social media luvvie that is interviewing could be described as 'a bit of a card' but knows her stuff and is good at it. She just sent over the latest interview for approval and is by far the best one she has done. The other three humans in the office also need to approve these things before we publish them. 

Two of the humans initially said (what I thought) that it was the best interview they have seen. The third human then said he did not think it should be published because the top she was wearing showed the tattoo on her arm (some sort of Celtic symbol about 1" wide and 2" tall) which was unprofessional. 

This caused the first two humans to 'unapprove' it and really start character assassination of the woman. One female human used an example of a bloke that thirty years ago got a driving job for a Saudi Arabian prince who would not employ people with visible tattoos. I countered this by saying that a prince in a sexist, controlling, backward regime should not be used as an example in this instance. Queue the other human chiming in and saying that an accounting firm he knows never invite people with visible tattoos back after interviews. 

This makes me angry.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> plate of broccoli and chips?



you have a bright future ahead of you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My zany wacky YouTube Channel is keeping me busy and irritating me greatly today. The social media luvvie that is interviewing could be described as 'a bit of a card' but knows her stuff and is good at it. She just sent over the latest interview for approval and is by far the best one she has done. The other three humans in the office also need to approve these things before we publish them.
> 
> Two of the humans initially said (what I thought) that it was the best interview they have seen. The third human then said he did not think it should be published because the top she was wearing showed the tattoo on her arm (some sort of Celtic symbol about 1" wide and 2" tall) which was unprofessional.
> 
> ...


 
I think your anger is justified 

I am in such a bad mood today, my colleague has quite a bad chesty cough and every few minutes he demonstarates this by basically trying to wetly hack his lungs up. I know I should be sympathetic but this is annoying me


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

I've just spent £300 on ebay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just spent £300 on ebay


 
Was it on something good though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

90 minutes to the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just spent £300 on ebay


 
Porn?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

70 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 90 minutes to the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 70 minutes to the weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Porn?


 
I'd want some high class porn for £300.00. Gold-plated royal porn, with corgis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd want some high class porn for £300.00. Gold-plated royal porn, with corgis.


 
i'm sure bestiality porn's cheaper than that.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

we have cake!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

an hour to go


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> an hour to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we have cake!


 
Careful now, it could be laced with something to spoil your interview chances


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Careful now, it could be laced with something to spoil your interview chances


 
oh, fu....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sure bestiality porn's cheaper than that.


 
Even with royal corgis?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

45 minutes


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Even with royal corgis?


 
for £300 they'd also throw in princess anne and the queen mum.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for £300 they'd also throw in princess anne and *the queen mum*.



Necrophilia porn eh?

I note neon has not come back to tell us what he has bought so I surmise it must be the Queen Mum's rotting corpse which he will keep in a rocking chair like Mrs. Bates in "Psycho"


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I note neon has not come back to tell us what he has bought so I surmise it must be the Queen Mum's rotting corpse which he will keep in a rocking chair like Mrs. Bates in "Psycho"


 
Photos later 

It was actually an iphone for the missus and a cradle thingy for my car.  Got both for less than I was expecting to pay just for the phone which was good.  Delay was due to Asda being full of cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2011)

10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

I have eaten 2 rolls and have a further 2 rolls, banana, apple and drifter. 
This is good but Boss Man has just ordered me a kebab without asking 

I can cope with this level of eating but it is National Chip Week and I wanted to try and get a portion in tonight. Perhaps I need to work out the calories?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a hankering for a butty you can't buy - mahoosive bap with egg mayo and smoked ham on it.  bought all the stuff and made it meself - fuck ME it was good


----------



## kittyP (Feb 25, 2011)

Had banana, apple, carrot and 1/4 box of white grapes chilled from the fridge. 
Maybe a little fat free vanilla yoghurt in a mo.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a mushroom onlet in a bap


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

In the office alone and I really, really need a poo!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Had a mushroom onlet in a bap



My first thought was WTF but then I realised that egg can be considered normal in a bap


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> In the office alone and I really, really need a poo!


 
Shitting himself basically ^


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> In the office alone and I really, really need a poo!


 
find your bosses mug - shit in it - take it with you to the interview


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My first thought was WTF but then I realised that egg can be considered normal in a bap


 
it's a real bap winner - I heard someone else ask for it a while ago, so thought I'd have a go.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> find your bosses mug - shit in it - take it with you to the interview



This interview thing is getting out of hand  



marty21 said:


> it's a real bap winner - I heard someone else ask for it a while ago, so thought I'd have a go.



I may try one soon. 
Is mushroom enough?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good but Boss Man has just ordered me a kebab without asking


Will you eat it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a real bap winner - I heard someone else ask for it a while ago, so thought I'd have a go.


scrambled egg in a baguette is good too


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This interview thing is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, it seems sufficient - I might try one with tomato and onion soon. 

We have given lots of interview tips

Imagine them naked
shit in a mug and bring it with you
wear jammies and dressing gown and eat cornflakes
eat broccoli and chips 


shoo-in


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello. 

it's non-working Friday today it seems. and going to mogwai tonight. i'm stopping off at islington the way SPECIALLY to get some really nice chips from the really nice chip shop. 

Just warming up a small red curry/halloumi stir fri to see me through until chip time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have eaten 2 rolls and have a further 2 rolls, banana, apple and drifter.
> This is good but Boss Man has just ordered me a kebab without asking
> 
> I can cope with this level of eating but it is National Chip Week and I wanted to try and get a portion in tonight. Perhaps I need to work out the calories?


Have you ordered the Jamaican Patties to sample and report back?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shitting himself basically ^


 
Yep 



marty21 said:


> find your bosses mug - shit in it - take it with you to the interview


 
Too late - I made it to the gents.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Stig said:


> it's non-working Friday today it seems. and going to mogwai tonight



Will see you later then Stiggy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Too late - I made it to the gents.



ah well - 

Good luck, it's in less than an hour - a good strategic shit taken - hopefully no farting and follow-through during the interview


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

areet stig!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Yep


 
Has the tie situation been resolved?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has the tie situation been resolved?


 
I'm keeping my shirt open neck.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm keeping my shirt open neck.



Does that leave your chest tattoo showing?


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will see you later then Stiggy



Excellent!


----------



## kittyP (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This interview thing is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have decided that we are having them for brekki tomorrow 
Mushrooms, cheese and salt and pepper. 
I am sure you will have ketchup on the side and me brown sauce.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does that leave your chest tattoo showing?


 
I think my 45° swastika looks pretty cool.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Biddly said:


> scrambled egg in a baguette is good too


 
I'd be concerned about possible spillage tbf


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm keeping my shirt open neck.


 
I stopped wearing ties a couple of years ago and have never looked back


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I stopped wearing ties a couple of years ago and have never looked back


 
Me too, except for court and meetings.


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> areet stig!


 
Ello Soj! Was thinking about you the other day.

We were deciding wether to go to bearded theory or not, and the process went:
cons: bloody freezing, tickets gone up loads, opens Thursday so extra holiday allowance spent
pros: it's good, and we get to see Sojourner. 

we still haven't decided yet


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Me too, except for court and meetings.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

The tattoo whining rattles on  

I have had a nice email from Miss Esther Martial though  



> Hello my dear,
> 
> With great respect and honour i am writing to you this mail . Please pardon me if i interfere into your privacy, My name is Miss Esther Majurk Didier, 23 years of age, i am the only daughter of Late Dr Didier Majurk from Ivory Coast, my father was the owner of Didier Cocoa Industries Limited and he was a personal adviser to our former Head of State (late General Robert Guei). My purpose of contacting you is first, i want to know more about you so that i will know the areas you will be of assistance to my needs . I have some reasonable amount of moneys which my parents left for me before their untimely death, i want to plan for my future by investing this money in a good and profitable business but I don’t know where to start and that is why I got interested in contacting you hoping that you will be kind a sincere to me by leading me through the right process to see that this money is not wasted because it is my only hope of planning for my future .
> Please, don’t be surprise or scared because all my words are very sincere and I will prove it as we communicate along .
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The tattoo whining rattles on
> 
> I have had a nice email from Miss Esther Martial though


 
Miss Esther sounds nice, I would try to help her as much possible. she will send you her picture.

I have a cunning plan to cheer myself up by persuading Mr. QofG's to take me on a long weekend tp Krakow in March. My plans involves this....

e-mailing Mr.QofG's and saying "Please take me to Krakow for a long weekend in March. It would please me. A Lot"

Crafty eh?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Crafty eh?


 
In a needy way you are crafty as a fox


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In a needy way you are crafty as a fox


 
I am the Goth equivilent of Miss Esther


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Miss Esther sounds nice, I would try to help her as much possible. she will send you her picture.
> 
> I have a cunning plan to cheer myself up by persuading Mr. QofG's to take me on a long weekend tp Krakow in March. My plans involves this....
> 
> ...



that seems a cunning, crafty and perfect plan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that seems a cunning, crafty and perfect plan


 
I have sent the e-mail but have yet to receive a reply


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

The Dr is in the interview NOW people. 

I hope he is listening to the questions and not thinking too much about the vodkashitincupsmokingjacketpinksilktiestuff


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have sent the e-mail but have yet to receive a reply


 
the only possible reason for him not to reply is that the whole of the internet is down


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the only possible reason for him not to reply is that the whole of the internet is down



Apart from this bit?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Any draggers actually understand the mechanics of this forum lark?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Apart from this bit?


 
we will storm his palace and make him bend to the public will - remember Tunisia, Egypt and Libya -


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a cunning plan to cheer myself up by persuading Mr. QofG's to take me on a long weekend tp Krakow in March. My plans involves this....
> 
> e-mailing Mr.QofG's and saying "Please take me to Krakow for a long weekend in March. It would please me. A Lot"
> 
> Crafty eh?


 
That is quite cunning.  Is it likely to be successful? 



Badgers said:


> Any draggers actually understand the mechanics of this forum lark?


 
In what sense?  I do a bit of web development


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers actually understand the mechanics of this forum lark?


 
in what sense?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In what sense?


 


marty21 said:


> in what sense?


 
Borg ^


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

In the sense of how easy/expensive would a basic discussion forum be to set up?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In the sense of how easy/expensive would a basic discussion forum be to set up?


 
1 million pounds - give or take a few quid


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1 million pounds - give or take a few quid


 
I might be able to beat this quote.

Depends on the numbers involved.  Basically you need to have a domain and hosting (with a database and something like php), some forum software which may be free and someone to set it up and maintain it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2011)

worra week. first bit of drag that's happened and it's almost over already  and


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> back



How did it go, how did it go!!!??


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How did it go, how did it go!!!??


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How did it go, how did it go!!!??


 
the test was easy, and the interview itself although long, wasn't as bad as I thought. could have given some better examples, but all in all, it went fine


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the test was easy, and the interview itself although long, wasn't as bad as I thought. could have given some better examples, but all in all, it went fine


 
good - when do they tell you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the test was easy, and the interview itself although long, wasn't as bad as I thought. could have given some better examples, but all in all, it went fine


 
Good  Do you know when you will hear anything?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the test was easy, and the interview itself although long, wasn't as bad as I thought. could have given some better examples, but all in all, it went fine


 


How much of that vodka did you get through?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1 million pounds - give or take a few quid


 


neonwilderness said:


> I might be able to beat this quote.
> 
> Depends on the numbers involved.  Basically you need to have a domain and hosting (with a database and something like php), some forum software which may be free and someone to set it up and maintain it.


 
So roughly between £100 and £1,000,000 roughly then? 

I have the domain and hosting but no idea about database/php/forum software.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good - when do they tell you?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Good  Do you know when you will hear anything?


 
Early next week.



neonwilderness said:


> How much of that vodka did you get through?


 
I couldn't afford vodka, so I had a bottle of Frosty Jack's instead


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In the sense of how easy/expensive would a basic discussion forum be to set up?


 
We pay around £70 a year for the forum I mod.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I couldn't afford vodka, so I had a bottle of Frosty Jack's instead


classy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the test was easy, and the interview itself although long, wasn't as bad as I thought. could have given some better examples, but all in all, it went fine


 
Excellent  

So what timeline now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I couldn't afford vodka, so I had a bottle of Frosty Jack's instead


 
You might get a sympathy vote


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> We pay around £70 a year for the forum I mod.


 
Fish forum?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

Hee hee, my cunning e-mail seems to have worked and Mr. QofG's will be perusing Easyjet's website for flights


----------



## ringo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello draggers, it's been a while. 
Can't summon the energy to do anything.............


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hee hee, my cunning e-mail seems to have worked and Mr. QofG's will be perusing Easyjet's website for flights


 
You should be in Krakow just in time for the protests, riots, tear gas, machine gunning and still enjoy a sniadanie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> Hello draggers, it's been a while.
> Can't summon the energy to do anything.............


 
Too many different potato dishes perhaps?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hee hee, my cunning e-mail seems to have worked and Mr. QofG's will be perusing Easyjet's website for flights


----------



## ringo (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Too many different potato dishes perhaps?


 
I was just considering aloo anda for tea as it goes


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish forum?


 
No, but the boards did have a Fish forum at one point. We also had a "Things that live in the sea but aren't fish" forum too


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, but the boards did have a Fish forum at one point. We also had a "Things that live in the sea but aren't fish" forum too


 
Is it this one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, but the boards did have a Fish forum at one point. We also had a "*Things that live in the sea but aren't fish*" forum too


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Early next week.


 
Fuckin ell, EARLY next week?!  All that and they don't even give you a fucking day?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is it this one?


 
No, but that looks like a good place to troll


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fuckin ell, EARLY next week?!  All that and they don't even give you a fucking day?


 
This is the place where they said I'd hear something about my contract before Christmas yet I finally found out this Monday


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

cunts, carnage, total cunts


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

49 minutes to go, today has dragged like a mother


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunts, carnage, total cunts


 
they're afraid to make any decision


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 49 minutes to go, today has dragged like a mother


 
13


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> they're afraid to make any decision


 
Just remember it's only money


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 13


 
cunt


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunt


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just remember it's only money


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunt





marty21 said:


> this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just remember it's only money


 
http://www.funny-games.biz/fishmoney.html


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

last 30 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> last 30 minutes


 
I may have to do the 17:30 finish


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I may have to do the 17:30 finish


 
Gutted


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Gutted


 
Got some good stuff to do this weekend though. 
Resignation letter is likely to be one of those things


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand relax.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand relax.


 
Where have you been? 
We have been worried sick!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got some good stuff to do this weekend though.
> Resignation letter is likely to be one of those things


 
Really?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got some good stuff to do this weekend though.
> Resignation letter is likely to be one of those things



blimey - you're offski?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where have you been?
> We have been worried sick!


 
have we?


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where have you been?
> We have been worried sick!


 
At fucking work mate.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Really?





marty21 said:


> blimey - you're offski?



Pretty much there, had a verbal offer from a former employer (now at a new company) so there is some proposal writing to do. Fair amount more money and less stress as well but I have some challenges here on part completed work that I am owed on but not due to be paid for about a month. So trying to work out notice period and financial protection while ensuring I leave on good terms with no loose ends.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> At fucking work mate.


 
Work/Drag?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

14 mother fucking minutes to go


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

Oooo bajjy - big exciting all change!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pretty much there, had a verbal offer from a former employer (now at a new company) so there is some proposal writing to do. Fair amount more money and less stress as well but I have some challenges here on part completed work that I am owed on but not due to be paid for about a month. So trying to work out notice period and financial protection while ensuring I leave on good terms with no loose ends.


 
is good yes?


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds good, Badgers.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

Come ON 5 o clock!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Come ON 5 o clock!


 
YEAH! Come the fuck on!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pretty much there, had a verbal offer from a former employer (now at a new company) so there is some proposal writing to do. Fair amount more money and less stress as well but I have some challenges here on part completed work that I am owed on but not due to be paid for about a month. So trying to work out notice period and financial protection while ensuring I leave on good terms with no loose ends.


 
Good luck with all of that Badgers


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2011)

Bollocks to this, I'm off home for a cider


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand relax.


home already slacker?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pretty much there, had a verbal offer from a former employer (now at a new company) so there is some proposal writing to do. Fair amount more money and less stress as well but I have some challenges here on part completed work that I am owed on but not due to be paid for about a month. So trying to work out notice period and financial protection while ensuring I leave on good terms with no loose ends.


Sounds like it's worth a pint.


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2011)

Biddly said:


> home already slacker?


 
Oh yes.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oooo bajjy - big exciting all change!


 


marty21 said:


> is good yes?


 
Nothing is done until it is done is it? Personally I have no love for the work it proposes but I have been hanging on here as a long term plan. If anything it feels like things have gone backwards not forwards and the stress levels have remained high. If I stay I am fine if I go then maybe the change will buck me up a bit. It is a fairly good bit more money and I can do it standing on my head. 

Will see


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Just me?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Good luck with all of that Badgers


Aye 

Home now.  Nice evening so had a pleasant walk home via the not so pleasant Dunston Rocket instead of hanging about for a bus


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Home now.  Nice evening so had a pleasant walk home via the not so pleasant Dunston Rocket instead of hanging about for a bus


 
Looks like a proper charmer that one!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2011)

Doesn't quite have the same charm as the Get Carter car park did


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2011)

Gah, late phone calls at 17:25 are not welcome on a Friday


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

monday 

need some kind of apocalypse/end of world scenario in the next couple of hours


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> monday
> 
> need some kind of apocalypse/end of world scenario in the next couple of hours


 
We'll see what we can do.


Morning BTW.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Really really really wanted to stay in bed today. Grey misery of a Monday in SW2 is not filling me with optimism. Oh well, the drag is the drag and it will be over soon. Just 10 hours of moaning and commuting to wade through! Happy happy joy joy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

right - I'm getting dressed - drag day ahead - a load of people off today but not me


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

no four horsemen, no alien invasion, no outbreak of zombies. what's the world coming to?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning! 



drcarnage said:


> no four horsemen, no alien invasion, no outbreak of zombies. what's the world coming to?


 
Broken Britain


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Broken Britain


 
Broken everything today.... 

Weather has gone all shitty again, need some spring sunshine soon. Oh well, moaning helps and stuff.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

not sure if i can be arsed today


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

Missed my train, late for work, weekend went too quick, left my boy fast asleep in bed, its grey, its cold, its Monday.... blah!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Missed my train, late for work, weekend went too quick, left my boy fast asleep in bed, its grey, its cold, its Monday.... blah!


 
diddlybiddly? when did that happen?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> diddlybiddly? when did that happen?


 
Wutwutwut?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wutwutwut?


 
I feel diddled


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel diddled


imagine how I feel


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

fuckindiddlywiddly?! huh? 

morning all!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> imagine how I feel


 
double-diddled?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

One hour down, more to go....


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> double-diddled?


That's about it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Hilarious.  The MD has just phoned with a problem with his computer, apparently a popup just appeared from nowhere saying there was a problem with his hard drive


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One hour down, more to go....


 
One hour closer to Friday though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning all, I seem to have a desk full of paper none of which means anything!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

This has cheered me up this morning... how cool?  









> *Gecko feet diversity*
> 
> Photomontage of living gecko feet showing a variety of forms. Gecko feet employ very small subdivided filaments to bond with their substrates at the molecular level using Van Der Waals' forces. Every square millimeter of a gecko's footpad contains about 14, 000 hairlike setae, each of which is tipped with between 100 and 1000 spatulae. If a single gecko had all spatuale engaged it could hypothetically hold a weight of 133kg. Their structure has inspired scientists such as Dr. Autumn Kellar to adapt the structure for robotic designs. Gecko feet have the property of being self-cleaning, very adhesive, but leaving no residue. The grip is so strong that geckos have to disengage their feet by curling their toes backwards, much like tape being peeled off glass. In this group the top right species is a ground Gecko which does not need sticky spatulae.



(I have a thing for geckos )


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hilarious.  The MD has just phoned with a problem with his computer, apparently a popup just appeared from nowhere saying there was a problem with his hard drive


 
 delete system 32 asap!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> (I have a thing for geckos )



Hard not to love the Gecko isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

can geckos be our animal of the day?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hilarious.  The MD has just phoned with a problem with his computer, apparently a popup just appeared from nowhere saying there was a problem with his hard drive


 
too much porn


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> too much porn


 
That has already been suggested in the office, much to cuntboss' disgust


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That has already been suggested in the office, much to cuntboss' disgust


 
definitely the cause then


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can geckos be our animal of the day?


 
Every day is gecko day
And fish day


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

one annoying tenant seen so far - and he's coming back to see me later


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

i'm alright jack


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG - just heard that the newbie has been heard loudly complaining to his mate in the next office that he is given all the menial jobs and he should be getting more important work.

He doesn't do any fucking work!! And we all do 'menial' work tbf, I don't think anything we do can be remotely classed as important!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - just heard that the newbie has been heard loudly complaining to his mate in the next office that he is given all the menial jobs and he should be getting more important work.
> 
> He doesn't do any fucking work!! And we all do 'menial' work tbf, I don't think anything we do can be remotely classed as important!



kill him in the face


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - just heard that the newbie has been heard loudly complaining to his mate in the next office that he is given all the menial jobs and he should be getting more important work.
> 
> He doesn't do any fucking work!! And we all do 'menial' work tbf, I don't think anything we do can be remotely classed as important!


 
He works on crisps though?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Every day is gecko day
> And fish day


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

11am and the pubs are open again


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - just heard that the newbie has been heard loudly complaining to his mate in the next office that he is given all the menial jobs and he should be getting more important work.


 that's what happens to newbies, they get the shitwork and rightly so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 11am and the pubs are open again


 
wetherspoons are open at 7.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 11am and the pubs are open again


 
In my all-day drinking days - this was described as 'bolts' you started drinking at 'bolts' and finished when the sleazy club kicked you out about 15 hours later


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> In my all-day drinking days - this was described as 'bolts' you started drinking at 'bolts' and finished when the sleazy club kicked you out about 15 hours later


 
i wish i'd thought of that during my all-day drinking days.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> kill him in the face


 
Tempting



Badgers said:


> He works on crisps though?



True



Pickman's model said:


> that's what happens to newbies, they get the shitwork and rightly so.



All our work is a bit shit!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All our work is a bit shit!


 ok, the shitterwork then


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i wish i'd thought of that during my all-day drinking days.


 
there wasn't much thinking done after midday tbf


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> wetherspoons are open at 7.


 
They are indeed but there is no Wetherspoons near me, most are Youngs pubs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG - just heard that the newbie has been heard loudly complaining to his mate in the next office that he is given all the menial jobs and he should be getting more important work.
> 
> He doesn't do any fucking work!! And we all do 'menial' work tbf, I don't think anything we do can be remotely classed as important!


 
Tell him to STFU and put the kettle on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ok, the shitterwork then


 
He does have a shitter computer than the rest of us tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there wasn't much thinking done after midday tbf


 
oh but there was. you didn't sit there silent all day, did you? there was conversation, there was pool playing, there was drunken arguments and often enough there was the trip to the next pub with those tricky paving stones to be navigated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He does have a shitter computer than the rest of us tbf


 
kick it and kick him.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh but there was. you didn't sit there silent all day, did you? there was conversation, there was pool playing, there was drunken arguments and often enough there was the trip to the next pub with those tricky paving stones to be navigated.


 
you have a point Pickman


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell him to STFU and put the kettle on


 
and do a biscuit run


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and do a biscuit run


 
What type of biscuit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and do a biscuit run


 
Have you paid into the kitty yet?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

put a couple of quid in for me will ya badgers?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

Monday morning  I actually managed to get to sleep between 2&3 am, I remember it being 02:12 when I got an extra pillow to prop myself up cus I think I've got so used to falling asleep on the sofa that I can't actually sleep if I'm laying flat :|


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> put a couple of quid in for me will ya badgers?


 
Sorted


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing happening today, the world is asleep still and I feel like I should have stayed in bed this morning. Nice to have no stress but not helping the hours pass just staring at a screen and daydreaming. Gah, standard Monday I suppose


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm really cold and I have less money than I thought :|


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorted


 
nice one


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah, standard Monday I suppose


 
Rain now too, it gets better and better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm really cold and I have less money than I thought :|


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

This day needs good news stories. 
I am looking vaguely about for one but struggling so far. 

Oh well, time to eat a tasty baguette


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Subway for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Subway for lunch


 
Meatball Marinara?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Chicken breast.  Had a voucher so limited choice.  Foot long for £3.50 though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken breast.  Had a voucher so limited choice.  Foot long for £3.50 though


 
I really don't like Subway myself, not sure why as I am not really fussy with crap food as a rule.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

They are expensive for what you get, but I fancied something rubbish today.  The voucher temptation was too much.

My lunches usually fall into the £0.50 - £1.20 bracket


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are expensive for what you get, but I fancied something rubbish today.  The voucher temptation was too much.
> 
> My lunches usually fall into the £0.50 - £1.20 bracket


 
Fair do's I have had the odd one out of laziness and convenience despite deciding I don't like them.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 28, 2011)

ooh I love getting a veggie delight from Subway (wholewheat bread, toasted and heavy on the jalopenos & olives)

It's my last day off before my drag begins and I still have not booked a holiday (I want to go 3 weeks tomorrow). My working week from tomorrow is X3 days of 7am-8.30pm and 9-5 on Friday. Feel free to laugh though next weekend I have 4 days off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fair do's I have had the odd one out of laziness and convenience despite deciding I don't like them.


 
I have a tin of this in my desk, it looked more appetising in the shop


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

Bored. And cold


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored. And cold


 
It is cold and proper miserable isn't it? 
Oh well, it has to be spring soon please.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you paid into the kitty yet?


 
I didn't eat as many biscuits as you did last month - therefore I'm entitled to some sort of rebate


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

1pm conference call pending 
This will be fun, much more fun than lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I didn't eat as many biscuits as you did last month - therefore I'm entitled to some sort of rebate


 
You don't use 'em then you lose 'em is my biscuit mantra!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You don't use 'em then you lose 'em is my biscuit mantra!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I didn't eat as many biscuits as you did last month - therefore I'm entitled to some sort of rebate


 
There are some rich tea crumbs you can have


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

4k this week?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am going to carry out a raid on the biscuit tin and eat ALL of the chocolate biscuits


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1pm conference call pending
> This will be fun, much more fun than lunch


 
It is not fun


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k this week?


 
today!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today!!!


 
Shoot for the stars today then


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am going to carry out a raid on the biscuit tin and eat ALL of the chocolate biscuits


 
They have been counted


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shoot for the stars today then


 
We have to dream


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today!!!


 
Will be staying late now that you've guaranteed this?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will be staying late now that you've guaranteed this?



I have not exactly guaranteed it , just hoped for it, give us all hope - hope to drive on...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

No post yet so no work. I may make a cup of tea to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No post yet so no work. I may make a cup of tea to alleviate the boredom.


 
I hope you don't need biscuits...the errr biscuit tin, err...appears to have gone missing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hope you don't need biscuits...the errr biscuit tin, err...appears to have gone missing


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have not exactly guaranteed it , just hoped for it, give us all hope - hope to drive on...


 
I do not like this kind of backtracking


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I do not like this kind of backtracking


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have not exactly guaranteed it , just hoped for it, give us all hope - hope to drive on...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it really only quarter to two?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is it really only quarter to two?


 
Sadly so


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sadly so


 
Bored

Have stuff to do, just cannae be fucking arsed doing it! Had such a lovely weekend...wanna do it all over again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

annoying tenant came in again - but sorted him out and he has gone away a happier man


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but _sorted him out_ and he has gone away a happier man


 
Weed yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weed yeah?


 
you knows it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

The post is gradually making its way to my desk!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

just booked tickets to newcastle


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just booked tickets to newcastle


 
VS Everton?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> VS Everton?


 
 carnage vs the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Moaty tour?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Moaty tour?


 
Badger hat man


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Resourceful


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Moaty tour?


 
 unfortunately not


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> unfortunatly not


 
A hike up the side?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

really annoyed by rapidshare


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A hike up the side?


 
I think I'll try that route you told me about last week. 

Up the steps to a Church?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

had a busy spell


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think I'll try that route you told me about last week.
> 
> Up the steps to a Church?


 
Steps opposite the Swing Bridge bring you out next to the castle - street view


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> had a busy spell



 

I have run out of smokes now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have run out of smokes now


 
bought some on the way to work today 

have plenty 

*offers open packet*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Steps opposite the Swing Bridge bring you out next to the castle - street view


 
Also if you need refreshment when you get to the top The Bridge is decent


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

bought a bottle of Pepsi Max today - it tastes awful - give me coke any day


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bought a bottle of Pepsi Max today - it tastes awful - give me coke any day


 
It's even worse when you order coke in a pub/cafe situation and they give you Pepsi but you don't realise until you drink it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's even worse when you order coke in a pub/cafe situation and they give you Pepsi but you don't realise until you drink it


 
yes! I can't understand who so many people drink pepsi - it's a fucking mystery!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Steps opposite the Swing Bridge bring you out next to the castle - street view


 


neonwilderness said:


> Also if you need refreshment when you get to the top The Bridge is decent


 


cheers, might be able to have a swift half if i finish late


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't drink Coke or Pepsi any more. 
Used to work at Pizza Hut (Pepsico owned half or all of it) so drank a lot of free Pepsi when working there.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

Some stupid cunt of a tosser wants to view NOW. Now or never apparently. 

Riiight.

So - never gonna actually fucking occupy the office then, as you won't have the time eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes! I can't understand who so many people drink pepsi - it's a fucking mystery!


 
Probably cos they order coke and get this abomination in a glass 

Fuck knows which wrong'uns buy the bottles though, apart from you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bought a bottle of Pepsi Max today - it tastes awful - give me coke any day


 
Noooooo marty - I love pepsi max, much more so than coke!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Closer now, closer....


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooooo marty - I love pepsi max, much more so than coke!!!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

both coke and pepsi are fucking gross


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooooo marty - I love pepsi max, much more so than coke!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> both coke and pepsi are fucking gross


 
if there were only 2 drinks in the world - Coke or Pepsi - what would you choose?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooooo marty - I love pepsi max, much more so than coke!!!


 
pepsi max is the fucking shit 

is it colder today?? I'm seriously fucking FREEZING COLD.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if there were only 2 drinks in the world - Coke or Pepsi - what would you choose?


 
either, as they both taste the same


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> either, as they both taste the same


 
you have an unrefined pallet.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> you have an unrefined pallet.


 
this ^^^

they taste totally different.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> is it colder today?? I'm seriously fucking FREEZING COLD.



It does have that 'cold to the bone' feel today.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

bet he eats ready meals, the disgusting fuck.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> they taste totally different.


 
Coke from a can or glass bottle tastes better than from a plastic bottle too


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> bet he eats ready meals, the disgusting fuck.


 
Chews them with his mouth open and all


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It does have that 'cold to the bone' feel today.


 
I swear I'm colder than when it snowed. I'm actually shivvering, well I'm either spasming and feel cold, but I think it's the former.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> they taste totally different.


 
no they don't 



tribal_princess said:


> bet he eats ready meals, the disgusting fuck.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chews them with his mouth open and all


 
grim.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> no they don't


 
I think you'll find they do actually.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think you'll find they do actually.


 

er, no they dont


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Fight/Fizzy/Fight!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> er, no they dont


 
yes they do.

bet you think all wine tastes the same too.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fight/Fizzy/Fight!!


 
there can only be one winner 

Coke is it


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yes they do.
> 
> bet you think all wine tastes the same too.


 
no they don't.

and no, all wine doesn't taste the same. i can tell the difference between red, white and pink flavour


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there can only be one winner
> 
> Coke is it


 
Yes.  Lots of people showing their true colours today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Closer now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Closer now



it is closer to 8.30


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is closer to 8.30


 
Closer that it was at 09:00 this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Closer that it was at 09:00 this morning.


 
but by 8.30 it will be closer to Tuesday morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but by 8.30 it will be closer to Tuesday morning


which is closer to friday


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> which is closer to friday


 
good point


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

I am SOOOOOOO cold  I've just put my dressing gown over my clothes and am wearing my woolly panda hat


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am SOOOOOOO cold  I've just put my dressing gown over my clothes and am wearing my woolly panda hat


 
pic or stfu!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> and no, all wine doesn't taste the same. i can tell the difference between red, white and pink flavour


 
I really wanna smack you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am SOOOOOOO cold  I've just put my dressing gown over my clothes and am wearing my woolly panda hat


Have a hot shower or a bath?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pic or stfu!


 





I got a banana too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I really wanna smack you.


 
Most girls do, he pays money for it you see


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I really wanna smack you.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Most girls do, he pays money for it you see


 
what is it, pick on carnage day?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what is it, pick on carnage day?


 
No, not at all


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got a banana too.





good to see that the skin isn't spotty, and there is a hint of green too - the correct time to eat a banana


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

Nearly....


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, not at all


 
I should have stayed well away from that coke/pepsi conversation


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good to see that the skin isn't spotty, and there is a hint of green too - the correct time to eat a banana


 
I like the spots, I have 2 left and I need them to get spots asap cus I wanna make a pecan & banana loaf


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly....


 another hour for me yet.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got a banana too.


 


Try dancing for a while - that's a good warmerer upperererer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I like the spots, I have 2 left and I need them to get spots asap cus I wanna make a pecan & banana loaf


 
they are fine for making banana based stuff once the skin is potty -


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

ffs I have hiccups AGAIN. 

I need to go to the shop, but if I'm this cold indoors I'm gonna die outdoors


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

20 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

Twat hasn't turned up to view yet and I need to set the alarms.  If he turns up then he can fuck right off


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they are fine for making banana based stuff once the skin is potty -


 
the spots and smells of over ripe bananas is comforting, my nanny Adelaide used to give me them when I was little


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Twat hasn't turned up to view yet and I need to set the alarms.  If he turns up then he can fuck right off


 
I hate fuckers like that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I should have stayed well away from that coke/pepsi conversation


 
I think we have all learned something today.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hate fuckers like that


 
Oh so do fucking I mart - it was all 'need to view now now now' - right, so that was so urgent wasn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 20 minutes


 
Talk of people leaving already


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh so do fucking I mart - it was all 'need to view now now now' - right, so that was so urgent wasn't it?


 
often get people turning up late to view a council flat  - I think I would turn up early, given that I might get a fucking home out of it  and when it's a multiple viewing too - you snooze you lose


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we have all learned something today.


 
I'm sorry guys.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Talk of people leaving already


 
I might go at 4.55


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

heard from the job app - they emailed me to say they had loads of people who applied - and they haven't shortlisted yet - lazy fuckers


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> heard from the job app - they emailed me to say they had loads of people who applied - and they haven't shortlisted yet - lazy fuckers


 
just who do they think they are?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might go at 4.55


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> heard from the job app - they emailed me to say they had loads of people who applied - and they haven't shortlisted yet - lazy fuckers



Have them killed


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

at least they didn't say you haven't got it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> at least they didn't say you haven't got it


 
true - that's what I thought they might be saying when I saw the email


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just who do they think they are?


 
fuckers! 

and with that bombshell

I'm off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2011)

Home time


----------



## machine cat (Feb 28, 2011)

ta ta everybody!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2011)

you're all fuckers


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2011)

I just watched that creepy fucking video about male breastfeeding, once seen you cannot unsee 

makes sense they are from Australia though, fucking backward place that is.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2011)

On the drag bus again.
Tired today, very tired indeed.
Shop, quick dinner and then sleep by 8pm.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm all lunched up and clothes ironed for my 4 day drag ahead of me. Early night beckons as I need to rise about 5.45am to be working with a mug of tea in hand at 7am.

There was rumblings last week about the managers being mumpy about eating breakfast at work. I do it but count it as part of my break so shall continue to do but it just makes me feel like a child hearing them questioning my manager.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Late late late today.
Not gonna be late to work but hate rushing.
Oh well, it is Loseday so pretty normal.

Only three sleeps till Friday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all


 
Morning Marty 

A pleasing Monday night?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

well, took me ages to get back, due to a broken down tube at Farringdon, decided to walk a bit, and found a pleasant pub, The White Swan near Holborn, had a pit stop, then a bus in heavy traffic from St Paul's - finally got home at 7.15, 2 hours after I left work - but a relaxing evening after that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Unplanned pub stops help the traffic woes  
I fancy a pint right now but it may be a little early? Oh well, maybe later on.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Unusually quick drag bus today. 
Quick but bloody freezing with the cold air blowers on. 
Brand new bus so why is the cold air pumping when it is about 4°C outside? 

Oh well, office is warm enough


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

How are you Neon?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

IT training course with Greg Wallace's idiot brother today. If he says "OK guys" more than 50 times, I'm going to leave him a really shitty feedback form.

Yesterday's "OK guys" tally was 48, but I only started counting after the first hour or so.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> IT training course with Greg Wallace's idiot brother today. If he says "OK guys" more than 50 times, I'm going to leave him a really shitty feedback form.
> 
> Yesterday's "OK guys" tally was 48, but I only started counting after the first hour or so.


 
Excellent, there is a blog in this ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How are you Neon?


 
Tired and waiting for someone to take their turn putting the kettle on 

Things are also kicking off here cos the MD is on about buying a new laptop, apparently his virused on can't be fixed


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

bleurgh... loseday


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 1, 2011)

We have another cleaner’s post-it note!

My line manager left a box with a printer cartridge in it on the windowsill.  This morning it was adorned with a post-it note:


habbich
or not.


Couldn't work out what it meant until we said it out loud.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> bleurgh... loseday


 
aye, I was enthusiastic yesterday - that has now disappeared.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

4


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> habbich
> or not.
> 
> 
> Couldn't work out what it meant until we said it out loud.


I still can't work it out 



marty21 said:


> aye, I was enthusiastic yesterday - that has now disappeared.


Grey and cold too....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I still can't work it out


 
Me too


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 1, 2011)

"is this box for putting in the rubbish, or not?"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2011)

I have coffee


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

rubbish - habbich?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2011)

Mornin all

Right fed up today.  Can't work out why.  It's Spring, should be all bouncy, but am proper down.  I fucking hate this job. I hate people - perhaps that's it?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> rubbish - habbich?


 

If you say it with a Scots-style "h" like you'd find in the word "loch" it does kind of work out.  Kind of.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

8


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2011)

You know what would be really good?  If I actually got to string whole thoughts together without every single cunt in the world wanting my attention right NOW


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Right fed up today.  Can't work out why.  It's Spring, should be all bouncy, but am proper down.  I fucking hate this job. I hate people - perhaps that's it?


I hear ya soj, I'm having such a shite day and it isn't even half over yet, it's hardly fucking started. 



MysteryGuest said:


> If you say it with a Scots-style "h" like you'd find in the word "loch" it does kind of work out.  Kind of.


ah.. ok


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> bleurgh... loseday


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I hear ya soj, I'm having such a shite day and it isn't even half over yet, it's hardly fucking started.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It's Spring


 
It is kind of the 1st day of spring though isn't it. 
I want it too be sunny but seems to be another cold/wet week in London at least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You know what would be really good?  If I actually got to string whole thoughts together without every single cunt in the world wanting my attention right NOW


 
 haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

all well here 

i'm alright jack


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> all well here
> 
> i'm alright jack


 
Ray of sunshine mate


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Funny is it? Fucking dickhead you are sometimes


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Funny is it? Fucking dickhead you are sometimes


 
yes, it is funny. 

it's nothing personal, mind. i just find other people's difficulties at work amusing.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it is funny.
> 
> it's nothing personal, mind. i just find other people's difficulties at work amusing.


 
right


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it is funny.
> 
> it's nothing personal, mind. i just find other people's difficulties at work amusing.


My difficulties aren't at work, and I'd love it if you could have my life for a day.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Ham and cheese baps help


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

baps *snigger*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2011)

Will you get your 'baps' out for us badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> baps *snigger*


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you get your 'baps' out for us badgers?



Ate them too quick, should have got photos


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ham and cheese baps help



I might get a ham and cheese bap for lunch

*baps*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might get a ham and cheese bap for lunch
> 
> *baps*



and very nice it was too, plus cup of builders tea!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2011)

The heads of departments have all been in a meeting for over two hours now  That is about ah hour and a quarter longer than normal


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 1, 2011)

Oooh QOG, hope it's nothing too bad, maybe they've got good biscuits or something.  

Just had a TERRIBLE afternoon at school.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

Getting some shelves put up next to my desk, so have unfortunately had to stop working and sit about drinking tea


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

arghhj

fucking script writing...

i have writers block


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Oooh QOG, hope it's nothing too bad, maybe they've got good biscuits or something.
> 
> Just had a TERRIBLE afternoon at school.


 
Thanks - turned out that it was mainly to do with changes in our parent company in the US so not too bad


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

24 "OK guys" and counting


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 24 "OK guys" and counting


 
he's going for the record!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

Wait, 25


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

if only Roy Castle was still around


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

29


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 29



On target for the big five oh? 

Had lunch with Boss Man today. 
He brought me two pints which was nice.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On target for the big five oh?
> 
> Had lunch with Boss Man today.
> He brought me two pints which was nice.


 
it was nice - I wouldn't want to have 2 pints with socially awkward lazyboss


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2011)

I dunno, I reckon low forties.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

I got shitballs insomnia and some sad little mentalist fuck on here keeps telling lies about me saying shit to them, met em once and thought they were fuckin stabby mentalist, so kept my fucking mouth shut, if they REALLY wanna know what I think of them, they only need to ask. Fucking crazies m8, who needs em?? Lol


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got shitballs insomnia and some sad little mentalist fuck on here keeps telling lies about me saying shit to them, met em once and thought they were fuckin stabby mentalist, so kept my fucking mouth shut, if they REALLY wanna know what I think of them, they only need to ask. Fucking crazies m8, who needs em?? Lol



someone on here?  fuckers!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

I better not hear fuck all else or they ain't gonna liiiiikkkkeeee itttttt  i can be a crazy fucker tooooooooo


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

stabby mentalists ain't good!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got shitballs insomnia and some sad little mentalist fuck on here keeps telling lies about me saying shit to them, met em once and thought they were fuckin stabby mentalist, so kept my fucking mouth shut, if they REALLY wanna know what I think of them, they only need to ask. Fucking crazies m8, who needs em?? Lol



Names NAMES woman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got shitballs insomnia and some sad little mentalist fuck on here keeps telling lies about me saying shit to them, met em once and thought they were fuckin stabby mentalist, so kept my fucking mouth shut, if they REALLY wanna know what I think of them, they only need to ask. Fucking crazies m8, who needs em?? Lol


 


marty21 said:


> someone on here?  fuckers!



We could always stab them first - stabby draggerz mentalists


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Names NAMES woman


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> We could always stab them first - stabby draggerz mentalists


so.......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

> Call Centre & Customer Management Expo LIVE takes place in 3 weeks time!



This is a wicked email invite.
Anyone else up for it?
Tuesday 22 March between 9am – 5pm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is a wicked email invite.
> Anyone else up for it?
> Tuesday 22 March between 9am – 5pm



I think I'm washing my hair that day


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Names NAMES woman


 
Not worth it m8


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so.......


 
FoxyRed?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I'm washing my hair that day


that's funny... me too 



tribal_princess said:


> Not worth it m8


Not even if they've been making shit up?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

No it ain't foxy ffs lol that's hilarious


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

afternoon all


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> afternoon all


 
where you been - ?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

new'astle man


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> No it ain't foxy ffs lol that's hilarious


 
Real person then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

So, don't know what they said, or who said it, but there may be stabbing involved 

I'm going to make a cuppa.

oooh drc - job news?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> new'astle man


 
Blaa Oot?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> new'astle man


 
Did you go to The Bridge?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> new'astle man


 
before the beak?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Real person then?


 
Yeah. I just find it funny that people with said name always try to fuck with my shit. What is up with that??


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> So, don't know what they said, or who said it, but there may be stabbing involved



I know all that, just utterly pointless telling init.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I know all that, just utterly pointless telling init.


Nah, I meant we don't know  and we all want to know now! 

It sounds like they're about 10 tbf... you make stuff up when you're 10.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oooh drc - job news?



Not yet but I have a meeting with big boss woman after i've had my lunch.



Badgers said:


> Blaa Oot?


 
lol, what mun?



neonwilderness said:


> Did you go to The Bridge?


 
No, but I did walk up those steps... with a fucking suitcase 



marty21 said:


> before the beak?


 
yeah, pretty boring court today


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, but I did walk up those steps... with a fucking suitcase


 


How did they compare to the Side?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How did they compare to the Side?


 
I cursed you every step of the way


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I cursed you every step of the way


 
It would have been more rewarding with a pub stop 

Get the bus next time


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Nah, I meant we don't know  and we all want to know now!
> 
> It sounds like they're about 10 tbf... you make stuff up when you're 10.


 
Oh riiiiiight! Quite! 

I'm wondering about whether I should try and see the doctor to see if I can get something to help me sleep ATM, got fuckin insomnias ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

If you can get to the docs then do... sleep deprivation ain't funny if it goes on too long mate.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It would have been more rewarding with a pub stop
> 
> Get the bus next time


 
£1.10? Seems like alright value for money.



In other news I've just heard that I've got the Grade 2 job , but it needs to go to the Secretary of State for approval


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> but it needs to go to the *Secretary of State *for approval


wut? 

what job is it?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 1, 2011)

He's a fuckin poverty pimp scumbag I bet


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> wut?
> 
> what job is it?


 
Basic low level admin work, but every new post needs to be approved by the SoS for some stupid reason.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> He's a fuckin poverty pimp scumbag I bet


 
I'm the photocopying boy


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> He's a fuckin poverty pimp scumbag I bet


I don't know what that is


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> In other news I've just heard that I've got the Grade 2 job , but it needs to go to the Secretary of State for approval


 
Wicked


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

oh yeh, nice one drc


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 1, 2011)

We've decided that the head honcho's PA needs to go on a Not Being A Cunt course.  She could do an HND or something, and get a nice certificate to put over her desk "This is to certify that Arseface has qualified in Not Being A Cunt" with a nice seal and some pretty olde Englishe stylee lettering and important-looking signatures and that.  

Sadly, I think she's suffering from an incurable case of Being A Cunt so it'd be a waste of time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Arseface


 
Is that her nickname or actual name?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that her nickname or actual name?


 

It is her _real_ name, ie the essence of who she is.  She is _such_ a Cunt.  Ah well, never mind.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 1, 2011)

Think it's about time I got off home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

Radio Woman is off (slimming club) now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2011)

I am outta here


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> My difficulties aren't at work, and I'd love it if you could have my life for a day.


 
you wouldn't want it back once you saw what a godawful clusterfuck i made of it


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to Wednesday, draggers. 

Starting at a new school today, it's just the other campus of the school I already work at but new people, new kids arrg.  And they want to film me, cos they don't usually have any young female teachers who are white.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning from the West drag 

Getting filmed dragging is a bit scary! 

Early start for me and early finish too. Have plumbers and stuff coming round later so not a fun early finish but will be nice to be home in the light. 

Right, shave and the drag bus beckons!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Dragbus is coldbus today


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> £1.10? Seems like alright value for money.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news I've just heard that I've got the Grade 2 job , but it needs to go to the Secretary of State for approval



excellent - does the Secretary of State like you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> does the Secretary of State like you?


 
He never posts in this thread


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He never posts in this thread


 
never gets a round in either


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

morning all


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent - does the Secretary of State like you?


 
Never met her. Maybe I should contact her and ask her to action my position


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Never met her. Maybe I should contact her and ask her to action my position


 
buy her cake


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never gets a round in either


 
Broken Britain


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Broken Britain


 
ConDem politics


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Never met her. Maybe I should contact her and ask her to action my position


 
Her? 

The Secretary of State is a _Her_?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Her?
> 
> The Secretary of State is a _Her_?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Looks a bit Last of the Summer Wine to me


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> buy her cake


 
a fish cake?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> a fish cake?


 
Fish cake would be better than a Nematode worm cake


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning! 



Badgers said:


> Looks a bit Last of the Summer Wine to me


 
Well he is from that Yorkshire


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish cake would be better than a Nematode worm cake


 
I just had to look those up:



> Nematode species are very difficult to distinguish; over 28,000 have been described,[1] of which over 16,000 are parasitic. It has been estimated that the total number of nematode species might be approximately 1,000,000.[


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I just had to look those up:



They are delicious


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Brought in my Argonath bookends in to go on my new shelves, cuntboss is complaining


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Brought in my Argonath bookends in to go on my new shelves, cuntboss is complaining


 
Email Cuntboss this:


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are delicious


 
wrongun


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Right, time to call people and email people and deal with being ignored


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Email Cuntboss this:


 
It's ok half of the office are LOTR fans, including one of the directors. There was talk of getting a fellbeast to hang from the ceiling, but that might be a bit much


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> *half* of the office are LOTR fans


 
Some people don't like LOTR?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some people don't like LOTR?


 
The half that watches The OneShow.  Mr ManFlu probably does like it, but he's scared of cuntboss annd doesn't like disagreeing with her


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

I got some herbal medicine from dr Green and I had the BEST sleep


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got some herbal medicine from dr Green and I had the BEST sleep


 
Did you dream of electric sheep?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you dream of electric sheep?


 
No! I dreamed of epicness


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got some herbal medicine from dr Green and I had the BEST sleep


That'll do the trick too  nothing like a decent night's kip!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

night's/nights


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> night's/nights


 
You say tomato, I say tomahto


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Oh HER!  nice job she did on the forests!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> a fish cake?


 
I think she needs humble pie 

*snigger*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm cold. Again. So I shall warm my hands on a cup of coffee for a few minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

What is lunch today then?
I am not taking a lunch break but have some Thai chicken with rocket and mayo in wholemeal baps to nom at desk.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

No idea what to have for lunch. 

Ideas?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No idea what to have for lunch.
> 
> Ideas?


 
Nematode worm cake


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nematode worm cake


 
might be a bit difficult - can you be a bit more proactive with your suggestions?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> might be a bit difficult - can you be a bit more proactive with your suggestions?


 
Nematode worm soup? 

Nah, maybe you need to find a decent jacket potato with butter, cheese and then beans on it?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nah, maybe you need to find a decent jacket potato with butter, cheese and then beans on it?


 
There are a couple of jacket potato vendors in town, and they do indeed look good, however being a tight Yorkshireman I refuse to pay £2.50 for something I can make at home for a quid.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> There are a couple of jacket potato vendors in town, and they do indeed look good, however being a tight Yorkshireman I refuse to pay £2.50 for something I can make at home for a quid.


 
 

The cheese and beans jacket potatoes near me are: 

Shit and small for £2.50 
Nice and big for £3.80 

I prefer ones made at home with lovely crispy skins and the portions I choose too


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna bake a cake


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm gonna bake a cake


 
Nematode worm cake?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The cheese and beans jacket potatoes near me are:
> 
> Shit and small for £2.50
> Nice and big for £3.80
> ...


 
Jacket potato with cottage cheese and chives


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Jacket potato with cottage cheese and chives


 
Are you a real Yorkshireman ?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you a real Yorkshireman ?


 
Yes, but I went down south once and developed a taste for posh food.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Jacket potato with cottage cheese and chives


I want to try this now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Yes, but I went down south once and developed a taste for posh food.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I want to try this now



This is not finished


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nematode worm soup?
> 
> Nah, maybe you need to find a decent jacket potato with butter, cheese and then beans on it?


 
good to see you have the right cheese/beans order


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nematode worm cake?


 
Banana & pecan loaf


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I want to try this now


 
You won't regret it


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Yes, but I went down south once and developed a taste for posh food.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
They have sausage rolls as well.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No idea what to have for lunch.
> 
> Ideas?


 
mushroom omlet bap


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

oh and 4000 today?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mushroom omlet bap


 
I hate all mushrooms except those of the magic variety.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mushroom omlet bap



Wish I had taken photos of the ones I made last Saturday after you posted. 
They were immense in both size and quality. 



marty21 said:


> oh and 4000 today?


 
Possible


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I hate all mushrooms except those of the magic variety.


 
wrong un

missing out on the mushroom love


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wish I had taken photos of the ones I made last Saturday after you posted.
> They were immense in both size and quality.



I heard you both enjoyed them 

It was reported in Mushroom Omelet Bap News


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> missing out on the mushroom love



Mrs21 seen yesterday:


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

you two are fucking disgusting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> you two are fucking disgusting


 
The mushrooms will come and get you. While you are sleeping!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

my mum used to thinhk the mushroom stalks were poisonous, so chopped them all off - and gave them to our neighbour Joan, so her kids could eat them 

so her kids probably grew up thinking that mushrooms were all stalks

and they didn't die btw


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my mum used to thinhk the mushroom stalks were poisonous, so chopped them all off - and gave them to our neighbour Joan, so her kids could eat them
> 
> so her kids probably grew up thinking that mushrooms were all stalks
> 
> and they didn't die btw


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The mushrooms will come and get you. While you are sleeping!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

Cake is in the oven


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Cake is in the oven


 
what cake are you making?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Still no idea what to eat


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Still no idea what to eat


 
Your own arm. Or a cheese and marmite sandwich.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Still no idea what to eat


 
Frazzle Sandwich


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Your own arm. Or a cheese and *marmite *sandwich.


 
You're deliberately suggesting things that I hate aren't you?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my mum used to thinhk the mushroom stalks were poisonous, so chopped them all off - and gave them to our neighbour Joan, so her kids could eat them
> 
> so her kids probably grew up thinking that mushrooms were all stalks
> 
> and they didn't die btw


 
 Brilliant. 

Cake sounds good TP. 

I am about to crack out the breadmaker for the first time


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Your own arm.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Or a cheese and marmite sandwich.





marty21 said:


> Frazzle Sandwich



All good options these


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Still no idea what to eat


 
Dried shit-ache musgroom soup?

One of the few amusing Catherine Tate sketches


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> You're deliberately suggesting things that I hate aren't you?


 
You hate mushrooms and marmite 

You are such a wrong 'un  Or do you have some kind of problem with things beginning with "m". What do you think of monks...or marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or a cheese and marmite sandwich.


 Peanut butter and marmite is better


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> You're deliberately suggesting things that I hate aren't you?


 
 

You are walking a fine line today


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You hate mushrooms and marmite
> You are such a wrong 'un  Or do you hav e some kind of problem with things beginning with "m". What do you think of monks...or marty?


 
He wasn't to fussed on midgets the other week too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He wasn't to fussed on midgets the other week too


 
I think he is m-ist, it's the only explanation Otherwise he'd be *m*rcarnage!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think he is m-ist, it's the only explanation Otherwise he'd be *m*rcarnage!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You hate mushrooms and marmite
> 
> You are such a wrong 'un  Or do you have some kind of problem with things beginning with "m". What do you think of monks...or marty?


 
monks are all bastards and I haven't made my mind up about marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think he is m-ist, it's the only explanation Otherwise he'd be *m*rcarnage!


 
That would explain a lot


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> monks are all bastards and I haven't made my mind up about marty


 
8/10 people prefer me to Monks


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Poor drcarnage, *m*ore *m*iserable than *m*onday


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

fucking m's


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Peanut or chocolate M&M's?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Peanut or chocolate M&M's?


 
Peanut for me thanks


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Peanut or chocolate M&M's?


 
peanut ftw


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Peanut for me thanks


 
The *M*ilk chocolate ones are good too though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The *M*ilk chocolate ones are good too though


 
That's it! I'm boycotting the letter M starting... now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That's it! I'm boycotting the letter M starting... now!


 
You should become a metric martyr


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That's it! I'm boycotting the letter M starting... now!


 
_Moving on Up_ then? 
Time to _Open Your Heart_ and _Search for the Hero_ inside yourself? 
Ignore the letter M, just _Don't Look Any Further_ for it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Time to mention that.......

I have 2 hours and 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Padawan Learner has just sat down with a huge burger and chips


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shits. I forgot to put the milk in the recipe abmnd the timers just gone off. It looks alright :\


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

How does it taste?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Time to mention that.......
> 
> I have 2 hours and 15 minutes to go.


 
This hasn't passed un-noticed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This hasn't passed un-noticed


 
((((Sorry))))


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> How does it taste?


 
I'm letting it cool down :\


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

turkey salad butty and sausage roll

lunch fail


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm letting it cool down :\


I reckon it'll be fine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> turkey salad butty and sausage roll
> 
> lunch fail


 
Greggs?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Greggs?


 
No, this tie I went to a nice little place in the arket. £2 for a assive butty


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Under 100 posts till 4k 
Over half the drag week done 
Under 1.5 hours work for me


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Under 1.5 hours work for me


 
I think you should stop entioning this


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think you should stop entioning this


 
Have you actually removed the M key from your keyboard or are you editing?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you actually removed the M key from your keyboard or are you editing?


 
Editing... but you've given e an idea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, this tie I went to a nice little place in the arket. £2 for a *assive butty*



not sure i like the sound of that - is it a Northern thing?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not sure i like the sound of that - is it a Northern thing?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No, this tie I went to a nice little place in the arket. £2 for a assive butty


 
You should have gone to the Corn Exchange, I designed their kitchen


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

Market is much better value 

Where are you pissing off to Badgers?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2011)

I think yesterday's total was 34 btw. Disappointingly short of a glorious half century.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think yesterday's total was 34 btw. Disappointingly short of a glorious half century.


 
out of form - he needs to get some training in - organise another training day for you to attend - I'm sure he can get back to his peak


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You should have gone to the Corn Exchange, I designed their kitchen


 
Really? That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Where are you pissing off to Badgers?


 
Home. 
Have humans coming to check boiler/radiator, fix tap and look (again) at damp walls. 
This is not fun but it is better than office.
Sunny out too.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Home.
> Have humans coming to check boiler/radiator, fix tap and look (again) at damp walls.
> This is not fun but it is better than office.
> Sunny out too.


 
it was freezing this morning - now it's quite mild


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Really? That's pretty interesting.


 
Well I didn't do the entire thing on my own, but was involved quite a bit on it.  I've heard on good authority that the head chef is a bit of a cunt though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was freezing this morning - now it's quite mild


 
Yup, the sun is lovely over in the park. 
Young, lithe women are walking dogs and birdsong fills the air.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Home.
> Have humans coming to check boiler/radiator, fix tap and look (again) at damp walls.
> This is not fun but it is better than office.
> Sunny out too.


It is a much better option than the office!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, the sun is lovely over in the park.
> Young, lithe women are walking dogs and birdsong fills the air.


 
It must nearly be summer, it wasn't (quite) dark when I got home last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

82


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

doing y bit for the 4k


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> doing y bit for the 4k


 
I a  too


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

^ Good effort


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

plus, it's nearly 100 pages as well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Only a little over 6k until the new thread then?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

we're doing quite well atm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> we're doing quite well at*m*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
BUSTED!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

fuck!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Much mirth


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

it was only one slip-up


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> it was only one slip-up


 
That is what Kate iddleton & Prince Willia said


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the cake is fine, I think I'll have to have another piece though, just to make sure.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry but the dragbadger is gonebadger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry but the dragbadger is gonebadger


 
 That makes me mad...or ad so as not to offend drcarnage


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunny day is nice  

Require cider soon!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Left my MP3 player at work 
No audio book


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sunny day is nice
> 
> Require cider soon!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
:ad:

?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>



arty21 is  too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

4000? looking less likely


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers has deserted us


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

A mere 60 posts?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Badgers has deserted us


 
I am always with you.
Like an immoral Jesus what swears


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> :ad:
> 
> ?


 
i had to use the silie list so as to avoid typing the letter ' '


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just has a small shortbread biscuit and sent my colleague off to make tea. A productive few minutes I feel


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Three stops and home 

Beer garden perhaps?
Maybe some silent prayer?
Or beer?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Three stops and home
> 
> Beer garden perhaps?
> Maybe some silent prayer?
> Or beer?



beer


then 


beer



then 


more beer 



and after that 



more beer 


is that clear ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Crystal


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Three stops and home
> 
> Beer garden perhaps?
> Maybe some silent prayer?
> Or beer?


 
You're rubbing it in now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> beer
> 
> 
> then
> ...


 
Wasn't there talk of cider earlier?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Crystal


you're going to order cider aren't you?

beaten to it by neon


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2011)

Snakebite?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Cider it is then


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2011)

Not long left...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Not mong left.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

4k fail


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2011)

You can fight it out for the 4k post in the morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2011)

Qoggy will get the 4k as usual


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 2, 2011)

Todays drag was brought to you by the letter 'M'....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2011)

...and home 

Not very draggy but a good day.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Friday Eve then? 
Not a bad day by all accounts. 

Missed this article back in in January. 



> Average weekly alcohol consumption for managers was 13.5 units, compared with 10.7 units in those in manual jobs.



Phew, I thought it was just my weakness of character that mad me drink to excess but it is clearly the word 'manager' on my business card.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

cold out - sipping tea atm, will drive in today.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

On the dragbus here. 

No MP3 player and no book. Have to use my mind and eyes to distract from the pointless tedium. Oh well, could be worse or something.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Have unchecked lottery ticket in my pocket. Really should check these things before an irritating commute. If I happen to be a millionaire now I will have to get a taxi home. Pointless waste of £20 and a couple of hours, must try harder in future.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

I can check here if you want.

What numbers have you got?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I can check here if you want.
> 
> What numbers have you got?


 
What if I post them up and have won? Should I post about this online, say nothing or be reduced to lying in public so the CSA and the needy don't come after me? Being really rich will be stressful enough without other people wanting some. I will have to look for myself and then write the £20 off as a tax write off along with the Cayman Island 'bank' flights and other essentials.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What if I post them up and have won? Should I post about this online, say nothing or be reduced to lying in public so the CSA and the needy don't come after me? Being really rich will be stressful enough without other people wanting some. I will have to look for myself and then write the £20 off as a tax write off along with the Cayman Island 'bank' flights and other essentials.


 
Stop being so selfish Badgers 

Most people can only dream about that sort of lifestyle.

Now, I don't suppose you've got a tenner you could lend me have you?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

Should get on the dragbike soon I suppose. But it's warm in here and cold out there.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Now, I don't suppose you've got a tenner you could lend me have you?


 
Post up your bank details and I will sort it today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Should get on the dragbike soon I suppose. But it's warm in here and cold out there.


 
Yup, it has been a gloomy March so far. 

Oh well, time to work and stuff or something.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

I leave early once and come back to find that the kettle has been replaced. 
Not consulted, not even asked about this.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post up your bank details and I will sort it today


 
I'm not falling for that one again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I leave early once and come back to find that the kettle has been replaced.
> Not consulted, not even asked about this.


 
Draggers retribution


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Oddly everyone here is in a bad mood today. 
This is good as I fit right in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

Day off for me - we are going out for lunch. I was going to wander into the Head beforehand but need to start getting ready about 11.30 so not sure I can be arsed. I may just play on here and drink coffee!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

Team brief at 2 o'clock


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Team brief at 2 o'clock


 
Do you have to wear team briefs to be involved?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Team brief at 2 o'clock


 
Your promotion?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have to wear team briefs to be involved?


 
No 



Badgers said:


> Your promotion?


 
I think it may be mentioned.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have to wear team briefs to be involved?


 
In a paddling pool?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it may be mentioned*.



Good!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

VA's boiler is on the blink and she's been complaining about carrying the kettle upstairs all night to have a bath.

My suggestion that she just take the kettle upstairs and fill it up in the bathroom did not go down well


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> VA's boiler is on the blink and she's been complaining about carrying the kettle upstairs all night to have a bath.
> 
> My suggestion that she just take the kettle upstairs and fill it up in the bathroom did not go down well


 
Or get some friends and pop round to use theirs?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Team brief at 2 o'clock



I think I have a team meeting this morning


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> VA's boiler is on the blink and she's been complaining about carrying the kettle upstairs all night to have a bath.
> 
> My suggestion that she just take the kettle upstairs and fill it up in the bathroom did not go down well


 
she should sit in the kitchen sink and have a wash


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I leave early once and come back to find that the kettle has been replaced.
> Not consulted, not even asked about this.


 
broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or get some friends and pop round to use theirs?


 
Wouldn't the kettle be cold by the time she got back home with it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she should sit in the kitchen sink and have a wash


 
With a jar of pickled onions, Albert Steptoe style?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she should sit in the kitchen sink and have a wash


 
or use the showers at here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> With a jar of pickled onions, Albert Steptoe style?


 
Wicked


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> or use the showers at here


 
or get a plumber around instead of moaning about it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or get a plumber around instead of moaning about it


 
Whatever the outcome poor drcarnage would have heard the tale of woe


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or get a plumber around instead of moaning about it


 
Moaning has stopped and now I'm getting a rather long synopsis of the X Files movie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Moaning has stopped and now I'm getting a rather long synopsis of the X Files movie.


 
Which one?  The latest one was a bit shit IIRC


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Which one?  The latest one was a bit shit IIRC


 
I think it's the latest one she's on about.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I think it's the latest one she's on about.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Moaning has stopped and now I'm getting a rather long synopsis of the X Files movie.


 
get her back on the moaning - tell her about your wonderful boiler


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

4k?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k?


 
is it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> get her back on the moaning - tell her about your wonderful boiler


 
Maybe she think her boiler not working is a government conspiracy


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it?


 
4k posts or replies, which were we going for?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe she think her boiler not working is a government conspiracy


 
possibly her dirty place is infested with mice who have damaged all the piping and wiring to the boiler - this should be suggested to her  as a possible cause


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k posts or replies, which were we going for?


 
I think you got it, well done

onwards to 5k next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> possibly her dirty place is infested with mice who have damaged all the piping and wiring to the boiler - this should be suggested to her  as a possible cause


 
I would say this was almost certainly the cause.  Government controlled mice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you got it, well done
> 
> onwards to 5k next week


 
5k tomorrow!!! 

Maybe


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 4k?


 
congrats!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

5k is the one we all inspire to. 
10k should be the big one but we get distracted by who is going to start the next thread.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I would say this was almost certainly the cause.  Government controlled mice.


 
I may suggest this when the moaning starts but I don't want to encourage anything atm.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Just seen a window of opportunity in terms of number alignment that could work VERY well tomorrow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I may suggest this when the moaning starts but I don't want to encourage anything atm.


 
Has she been complaining about noisy birds too? 
http://www.metro.co.uk/news/851132-scientists-breed-a-mouse-that-sings-like-a-bird-by-accident


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

I haz coffee


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has she been complaining about noisy birds too?
> http://www.metro.co.uk/news/851132-scientists-breed-a-mouse-that-sings-like-a-bird-by-accident


 
website won't load - fucking IE6


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

> *Scientists breed a mouse that sings like a bird - by accident*
> 
> Scientists claim to have bred a mouse that ‘sings’ like a bird - and no, this isn't something out of a Disney movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Post 36,981..... 

It feels like sandwich time again.
Ham and cheese win


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
cool as


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

Am going to see how much of today I can get through with out taking my headphones off. 36 minutes so far. Just need the phone not to ring and no-one to try to speak to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am going to see how much of today I can get through with out taking my headphones off. 36 minutes so far. Just need the phone not to ring and no-one to try to speak to me.


 
Excellent!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

Goddammittohell, I just had to phone someone about an important thing. I kept one earphone in whilst I made the call though.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

meeting was only 45 minutes   - I made one point - about parking 

someone kill me now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Goddammittohell, I just had to phone someone about an important thing. I kept one earphone in whilst I made the call though.


 
good work soldier


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

What was the point? Was it a good one?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Having a frustrating day today. 
Really would love to have sacked it off and stayed in bed. 
Oh well, the drag routine is good for the soul (sole) isn't it?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

No, I'm afraid it isn't. You have been mis-informed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh well, the drag routine is good for the soul (sole) isn't it?


poll.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is it lunch time yet?


 
I dunno, but I'm treating myself to a Boots meal deal as soon as it is


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What was the point? Was it a good one?



someone was parking where they shouldn't blocking the road for larger vehicles 


I hate my life


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

but they are allowed to park there - I think a yellow box junction is going to come


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I dunno, but I'm treating myself to a Boots meal deal as soon as it is


 
As usual I've no idea what to eat for lunch.

I've got a cheque to pay in at the bank but I think I'll leave that for 2 o'clock instead of wasting my lunch hour.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> someone was parking where they shouldn't blocking the road for larger vehicles


Oh, you're one of those people?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> someone was parking where they shouldn't blocking the road for larger vehicles
> 
> 
> I hate my life


 
Fightin' the good fight


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Stupid 36,984 post count  

I only have 15 more posts today and then have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this what you've been working towards? I am LOL _at you_ sir 

hehehe

I've gone over for this year, I think, I lost a year in January or gained one  I forgot how old I was anyway!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid 36,984 post count
> 
> I only have 15 more posts today and then have to wait until tomorrow





diddlybiddly said:


> Is this what you've been working towards? I am LOL _at you_ sir
> 
> hehehe



Don't mock me woman 




			
				neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Have you got something big planned?



Just feeding my OCD really




			
				drcarnage said:
			
		

> you can do it



I can do it but have to ration (now 14) posts over the next four hours




			
				diddlybiddly said:
			
		

> Have you been telling the wife that you're almost there?
> 
> (sorry )



Stop it or my head will explode with the madness  

I think it will be ok if I post on each page of the drag and then keep editing the same post until the next page starts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you been telling the wife that you're almost there? 

(sorry )


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid 36,984 post count
> 
> I only have 15 more posts today and then have to wait until tomorrow


 
Have you got something big planned?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid 36,984 post count
> 
> I only have 15 more posts today and then have to wait until tomorrow


 
you can do it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh, you're one of those people?


 
I'm afraid it's a Health and Safety issue.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm afraid it's a Health and Safety issue.


 
Political correctness gone mad is what I'd call it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Political correctness gone mad is what I'd call it


 
If you have a problem with this, I suggest you take it up with the Manager


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'll write a strongly worded letter to the Daily Mail instead.  So-called do-gooders telling me I can't park on double yellow lines on a blind bend next to a zebra crossing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I'll write a strongly worded letter to the Daily Mail instead.  So-called do-gooders telling me I can't park on double yellow lines on a blind bend next to a zebra crossing


 
Of course, you have every right to complain sir.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

PMs sent and work done  

Rationing the post count is a chore but it can be kept in check today. 
It feels like it should be about 4pm already and the clock seems to be saying 2pm though 

*14:21*
Not enough food today, need to smoke more.

*15:19*
Another hour done but we are in the bad hour now.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

argh! team brief


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to be on the argh! team


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> argh! team brief


 
bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Could do with a bit of a nap now.  I think someone might notice though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

thank fuck that's over


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Got an interview, is it out of order to call back and ask for salary info before I go, just thinking I don't wanna waste my time do I? 

Had the nicest lunch and can now hardly move


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

zenie said:


> Got an interview, is it out of order to call back and ask for salary info before I go, just thinking I don't wanna waste my time do I?
> 
> Had the nicest lunch and can now hardly move


 
you could call to confirm that you are coming to the interview and then say , oh btw, there doesn't appear to be any salary info on the letter, could you confirm what it is? 

and then say


I don't get out of bed for under £50k a year


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Where is Qoggy? 
 
She has a PM to attend to

*15:32* 
Time for another smoke to distract myself


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you could call to confirm that you are coming to the interview and then say , oh btw, there doesn't appear to be any salary info on the letter, could you confirm what it is?



do this ^



> and then say
> 
> 
> I don't get out of bed for under £50k a year


 
but don't do this ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is Qoggy?
> 
> 
> She has a PM to attend to



sleeping off a boozy lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

just swiped myself a pen from the bank


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you could call to confirm that you are coming to the interview and then say , oh btw, there doesn't appear to be any salary info on the letter, could you confirm what it is?
> 
> and then say
> 
> ...



They only just called, should I have asked whilst they were still on the phone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a little drunk


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

Tired and emotional?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a little drunk


 
Naked thread thank you =======>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tired and emotional?


 
Yes - I am not drunk I am tired and emotional!

Most embarrasing moment of the afternoon (at a rather posh restaurant)

Me: "Oh, someone has taken my husband's coffee away and he's just gone to the toilet"
Waiter (in a french accent): "Yes, we only serve our coffee hot"
Me: 

Actually he was very sweet and laughed saying "The chef will tell us off if we leave a coffee cup unattended!" but I still felt like a hick!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a little drunk


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

That Heston Blumenthal is a right tyrant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That Heston Blumenthal is a right tyrant


 
This was at the Roux brothers place. The French have different ways to us. Especially when it comes to coffee! I was fascinated by a waiter who looked like a cross between Christiano Reynaldo and Carlos Tevez. He had very spiky hair!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sleeping off a boozy lunch?


 
my guess was correct. 




QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a little drunk


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just swiped myself a pen from the bank


 
still attached to the little chain ?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still attached to the little chain ?


 
They didn't have it on a chain... the fools!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

Is anyone thinking of watching this tonight?

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour

If so....my brother features heavily in it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Boss Man is gone
Radio Woman is gone 

Now there are 4 of us twiddling thumbs and waiting for the off


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is anyone thinking of watching this tonight?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour
> 
> If so....my brother features heavily in it


I may watch it, will make good office conversation with the bigots here tomorrow


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> They didn't have it on a chain... the fools!


 
Chipping away at the bailout, one biro at a time...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chipping away at the bailout, one biro at a time...


 
Broken Britain 

I shudder to think what the Natwest Customer Charter think of this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I may watch it, will make good office conversation with the bigots here tomorrow


 
I am slightly worried that the villagers will come out looking like banjo playing inbreds...at best!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is anyone thinking of watching this tonight?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour
> 
> If so....my brother features heavily in it



is he one of the people who want to get the house - or is he one of the judgemental neighbours?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> They didn't have it on a chain... the fools!


 
pure craziness


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is anyone thinking of watching this tonight?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour
> 
> If so....my brother features heavily in it


 
I may watch this now.

What's it about? I don't watch the television box much.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chipping away at the bailout, one biro at a time...


 
They contributed to the financial crisis so I nick a pen. I think we're even now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am slightly worried that the villagers will come out looking like banjo playing inbreds...at best!


 
The advert didn't make them look very good


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

It is ages until Bacon Connoisseurs' Week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is he one of the people who want to get the house - or is he one of the judgemental neighbours?



he is one of the "mentors" of the people wanting to live in the village



drcarnage said:


> I may watch this now.
> 
> What's it about? I don't watch the television box much.



Families compete to win a house in a Yorkshire Dales village and are mentored by locals i.e. my brother 



neonwilderness said:


> The advert didn't make them look very good



I know - he is so enthusiatic about it and I am like "have you seen wife swap and come dine with me?!"

I love Grassington, it's my home, but I am not sure this will put it in the best light!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2011)

What's his name?  I think I will watch this now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> he is one of the "mentors" of the people wanting to live in the village
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you so need to go back for the weekend to make superficial judgements


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Grassington, it's my home, but I am not sure this will put it in the best light!


 
Grassington is aces


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's his name?  I think I will watch this now


 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/articles/mark-bamforth

It's a good pic of him....a less good pic of my sister-in-law

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/articles/jane-ellison-bates


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 3, 2011)

Got kicked out of atos medical for taking a photo of a chair


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Got kicked out of atos medical for taking a photo of a chair


 
Fantastic!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Got kicked out of atos medical for taking a photo of a chair


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I can check here if you want.
> 
> What numbers have you got?


 


Badgers said:


> What if I post them up and have won? Should I post about this online, say nothing or be reduced to lying in public so the CSA and the needy don't come after me? Being really rich will be stressful enough without other people wanting some. I will have to look for myself and then write the £20 off as a tax write off along with the Cayman Island 'bank' flights and other essentials.


 
3 tickets 
1 number 
0 winnings


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Closer now people. 
We have all stopped working. 
Corporate Man is discussing the greatest Liverpool football player of all time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man is discussing the greatest Liverpool football player of all time.


who would that be?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> who would that be?


 
He thinks Gerrard and presents a good argument for it. 
I am a big fan of Gerrard but Rush and Daglish were my first two.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

Was going to say they had a few more years on Gerrard, but he's been there 13 years... blimey it goes quick


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Was going to say they had a few more years on Gerrard, but he's been there 13 years... blimey it goes quick


 
Now he has mentioned it I think Gerrards ability to turn around a game is hard to measure up to? 

Anyway wrong thread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2011)

36,999 posts and on the dragbus again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2011)

so you're not allowed to post until tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Mar 3, 2011)

well done badgers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> he is one of the "mentors" of the people wanting to live in the village
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm watching it now, your brother is coming off well, but there are strange folk in that village 


you're not related to any of those are you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is ages until Bacon Connoisseurs' Week


 
haha


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Badgers!! X x x xxx


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay! Happy average body temp day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Cheers 

One slight mathematical error. For some reason I thought I was 37 but am actually a year younger. Not sure why adding a year is ever a good idea?? Oh well, probably just feeling old. 

On with the Freeday Drag it is then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

what a beautiful morning 

and only five hours to the weekend 

happy birthday badgers, i hope you have a top day


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

friday 

and happy birthday badgers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

did i say it was less than 5 hours to the weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a beautiful morning
> 
> and only five hours to the weekend
> 
> happy birthday badgers, i hope you have a top day



Cheers PM  

I look forward to providing you with many more 'ha ha' moments


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheers PM
> 
> I look forward to providing you with many more 'ha ha' moments


 
i want sojourner to provide me with more 'haha' moments  you've done your bit to cheer me up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Happy birthday Badgers!! X x x xxx


 
wut? 


Yes


This.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


 
you've only just opened your eyes, haven't you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> did i say it was less than 5 hours to the weekend?


 
You may have mentioned it 

Normal finish time for you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You may have mentioned it
> 
> Normal finish time for you?


 
yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> did i say it was less than 5 hours to the weekend?


 
this should not be mentioned first thing in the morning


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> this should not be mentioned first thing in the morning


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


 
Heh  

Spoken like a true word-smith Marty old bean! 

Yawning at desk already but nobody else here so I get some radio time and a peaceful coffee


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Padawan Learner is in now so time to sneak out for a last __~ before dragoclock. 

Then on with the important issues of the day like what to have for lunch, will the pub be visited, will the day drag, etc.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Morning


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2011)

Meetings all this afternoon inc "working lunch" and working over the weekend.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Mein Fuhrer - Leave
Part-Timer - Working from home
Future Self - Flexi
Grandma - Non-working Friday
Joker - Coming in at 10
VA - Coming in at 10


I'm obviously doing something wrong


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Meetings all this afternoon inc "working lunch" and working over the weekend.


 
Ouch, that is a bit steep 

Couple of the humans here in the office are working tomorrow (only a few hours I think) too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Mein Fuhrer - Leave
> Part-Timer - Working from home
> Future Self - Flexi
> Grandma - Non-working Friday
> ...


 
Post up your phone number. 
I will call in and say there is a family emergency and you are needed. 
What time would work best for you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Cuntboss is winging about the Argonath bookends again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is winging about the Argonath bookends again


 
Paperweight for £12.99

Coaster for £2.25

Fridge magnet for £2.00

Maybe you could really get a theme going


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post up your phone number.
> I will call in and say there is a family emergency and you are needed.
> What time would work best for you?


 
That wouldn't work as I'm really shit at lying. Could you call in a bomb threat instead?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is winging about the Argonath bookends again


 
how can someone not like them?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paperweight for £12.99
> 
> Coaster for £2.25
> 
> ...


 
I do need a new coaster as it happens


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> how can someone not like them?


 
Easy, she is mostly a miserable cunt


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Yet hope remains..... 

The office IT systems are down and the pub opens in around 1 hour 50 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That wouldn't work as I'm really shit at lying. Could you call in a bomb threat instead?


 
Where does the law stand on this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yet hope remains.....
> 
> The office IT systems are down and the pub opens in around 1 hour 50 minutes.


Does the pub have wifi?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I do need a new coaster as it happens


 
We are just getting started here. 

Tired of your boring desk? Maybe it is time to buy an Argonath poster which you can laminate and use as an desk pad. At 39 inches high and 27 inches wide it may need to be trimmed but will improve employee moral no end.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where does the law stand on this?


 
Not sure tbh, there's probably a good chance you could go to prison, however I think the risk is worth it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does the pub have wifi?


 
No mention on their website but they do claim to be a 'lighter, brighter pub with a modern twist' which tells me little or nothing.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2011)

Morning all

Brighter today - mainly cos it's Friday!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

I shall be in the cheapo staff bar in 7.5 hours.

Yes, we have a staff bar


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are just getting started here.
> 
> Tired of your boring desk? Maybe it is time to buy an Argonath poster which you can laminate and use as an desk pad. At 39 inches high and 27 inches wide it may need to be trimmed but will improve employee moral no end.


That would easily fit on my desk I reckon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

running out of free coffee here, might get one more cup out of the dust   next week I will have to buy some


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Could get one of these to fit on the spare desk too?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I shall be in the cheapo staff bar in 7.5 hours.
> 
> Yes, we have a staff bar


 
paid for by the hard-working tax payer no doubt?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I shall be in the cheapo staff bar in 7.5 hours.
> 
> Yes, we have a staff bar



staff bars are dangerous places , used to have one in a previous place I worked at - recipe for mayhem and embarassment imo


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheers
> 
> One slight mathematical error. For some reason I thought I was 37 but am actually a year younger. Not sure why adding a year is ever a good idea?? Oh well, probably just feeling old.
> 
> On with the Freeday Drag it is then.


hehe... I did this earlier this year, but took a year away


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> paid for by the hard-working tax payer no doubt?


 
It used to be, but is now entirely funded by drink sales and run by volunteers. Until about 5 years ago, it used to be open every lunchtime, not just Friday nights like it is now. A retrograde step if you ask me.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> staff bars are dangerous places , used to have one in a previous place I worked at - recipe for mayhem and embarassment imo


 
Yeah, the combination of cheap booze, and drinking on an empty stomach, can have disastrous effects. They recently stopped selling sambuca after some high grade messiness.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It used to be, but is now entirely funded by drink sales and run by volunteers. Until about 5 years ago, it used to be open every lunchtime, not just Friday nights like it is now. A retrograde step if you ask me.


 
what's the beer like?

we don't even have a vending machine after the carbon footprint nazis took it away


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


>


 
There is more win in that photo than even Sir Win of Win Street in the town of Winnington!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

VA arrived. No sign of Joker yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Project meeting being held in here today instead of downstairs.  It usually gives me a hour of peace and quiet


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what's the beer like?
> 
> we don't even have a vending machine after the carbon footprint nazis took it away


 
It's all bottles. 2 ales, 2 lagers. Think it's Bombardier and Abbot's, Pilsner Urquell and Carlsberg at the moment, at £2.00/£1.50. Can't complain really.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Is Greg's brother going with you tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what's the beer like?
> 
> we don't even have a vending machine after the carbon footprint nazis took it away



we have to now PAY for our own tea/coffee/milk/sugar 

Broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you chipped in for the biscuits yet?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you chipped in for the biscuits yet?



I have a secret stash


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm cold!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a secret stash


 
Socialism in action ^


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The office IT systems are down and the pub opens in around 1 hour 50 minutes.


 
They are back up  

I was mentally in the pub already. 
Life can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

weekend plans draggers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

As little as possible I reckon.

Going to Ikea at lunch time, so might get some pear cider to sample.  And a hot dog


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> weekend plans draggers?


 
Has the weekend thread just stopped? 

Few beers tonight but nothing silly as landlady is coming round between 10/11am tomorrow  
Tomorrow (once the landlady is gone) I have a bit of a blank canvas (ticket for Fulham v Blackburn) and should be a few beers
Sunday is hangover, sloth, hatred of the approaching Monday and eating food


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> weekend plans draggers?


 
Nothing 

Not feeling very well, again , so will probably just potter about at home doing crafty stuff. That's crochet and stuff not rearranging the furniture to confuse the cat.

Oh an I want to go charity shop shopping in Maidenhead tomorrow!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh an I want to go charity shop shopping in Maidenhead tomorrow!!


 
You are buying a charity shop?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has the weekend thread just stopped?
> 
> Few beers tonight but nothing silly as landlady is coming round between 10/11am tomorrow
> Tomorrow (once the landlady is gone) I have a bit of a blank canvas (ticket for Fulham v Blackburn) and should be a few beers
> Sunday is hangover, sloth, hatred of the approaching Monday and eating food


 
With lots of birthday weekend spoiling in that time too 

It's fucking FREEEEEZING!!!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nothing
> 
> Not feeling very well, again , so will probably just potter about at home doing crafty stuff. *That's crochet and stuff not rearranging the furniture to confuse the cat.*
> 
> Oh an I want to go charity shop shopping in Maidenhead tomorrow!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You are buying a charity shop?


 
Yes, for abandoned and unwanted goths!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Qoggie - tell your brother he came across well - not that the same could be said for a lot of the villagers - although they surprised me in voting for the black couple tbf - probably because of the miserable brummy wife of the saucy carpenter fellah


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Qoggy, tell your brother to call Max Clifford as he will need him soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Qoggie - tell your brother he came across well - not that the same could be said for a lot of the villagers - although they surprised me in voting for the black couple tbf - probably because of the miserable brummy wife of the saucy carpenter fellah


 
I will do, thanks 

Spoke to him last night and he was a bit subdued. I think because of the realisation that a lot happens between filming and the editing suite!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy, tell your brother to call Max Clifford as he will need him soon


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

I missed the show


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I missed the show


 
Directors cut will be out on Blu-Ray soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I missed the show


 
Don't worry - there are another 11 or so episodes.

Can't say a lot of the villagers came out of it well last night but neither can I say it was unrepresentative. 

Grassington is generally conservative, with a small and large c, and can be parochial and small minded. Which is what was portrayed. Along with quite a bit of casual racism. Oh and a few wierd yokels who looked like they had come out of a Little Britain sketch but then they are wierd yokels and kind of do!

I had mixed feeling about it. I love Grassington, it is and will always be my home and the place that I most identify with on a very visceral level. However I am not sure I could live there again. At least not at the moment.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

what, where, when, how? 

your brother on telly? 

*skims back to find out*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't worry - there are another 11 or so episodes.
> 
> Can't say a lot of the villagers came out of it well last night but neither can I say it was unrepresentative.
> 
> Grassington is generally conservative, with a small and large c, and can be parochial and small minded. Which is what was portrayed. Along with quite a bit of casual racism. Oh and a few wierd yokels who looked like they had come out of a Little Britain sketch but then they are wierd yokels and kind of do!


 
Nice scenery though. 

I used to go to Grassington and Kettlewell all the time when I was a kid. Also thinking of taking a trip up there sometime this summer .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Nice scenery though.
> 
> I used to go to Grassington and Kettlewell all the time when I was a kid. Also thinking of taking a trip up there sometime this summer .


 
Oh yes beautiful . Kettlewell is a lovely village too.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

I just merged two thread titles together when reading new posts and though "WTF! Nick Clegg weightless 2011?"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

It is so cold in here today! The heating is on but doesn't seem to be reaching me. I am pondering a shortbread finger as the sugar may give me energy and energy may give me warmth


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't worry - there are another 11 or so episodes.
> 
> Can't say a lot of the villagers came out of it well last night but neither can I say it was unrepresentative.
> 
> ...


 
is there going to be a live!! final where the decision is announced, or do YOU know already!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yes beautiful . Kettlewell is a lovely village too.


 
My missus decided she wanted to go for a visit sometime 

Been to Leyburn and Hawes, but not as far down as Grassignton.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

in other news, I just had a kit kat (dark chocolate)


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is Greg's brother going with you tonight?


 
No. We murdered him and chucked him in the Thames.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is there going to be a live!! final where the decision is announced, or do YOU know already!


 
No - the final won't be live, it has been decided already, but I don't know who it is. Mr brother does but he is not telling!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in other news, I just had a kit kat (dark chocolate)


 
I am always a bit suspicious of dark chocolate. Not suspicious enough to stop eating it but suspicious all the same.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - the final won't be live, it has been decided already, but I don't know who it is. Mr brother does but he is not telling!



just as we were all liking him, he treats us like this


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

In other news I have lunch issues. 

Boss Man is arriving late today (about 1pm) and I was hoping for a few free beers with a cheese & bacon burger on him. If he arrives at lunchtime he may not go to the pub as usual and nobody else here really drinks. 

Everyone else is having Thai takeaway which I am not overly keen on. Boss Man usually goes for a Friday kebab with me but if he is not eating today I can't cover the minimum charge unless I gorge myself more than a limestone gorge in the Mendip Hills.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have lunch issues.
> 
> Boss Man is arriving late today (about 1pm) and I was hoping for a few free beers with a cheese & bacon burger on him. If he arrives at lunchtime he may not go to the pub as usual and nobody else here really drinks.
> 
> Everyone else is having Thai takeaway which I am not overly keen on. Boss Man usually goes for a Friday kebab with me but if he is not eating today I can't cover the minimum charge unless I gorge myself more than a limestone gorge in the Mendip Hills.



this post confuses me - lunch issues


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have lunch issues.
> 
> Boss Man is arriving late today (about 1pm) and I was hoping for a few free beers with a cheese & bacon burger on him. If he arrives at lunchtime he may not go to the pub as usual and nobody else here really drinks.
> 
> Everyone else is having Thai takeaway which I am not overly keen on. Boss Man usually goes for a Friday kebab with me but if he is not eating today I can't cover the minimum charge unless I gorge myself more than a limestone gorge in the Mendip Hills.


 
Can't you just go to the pub on your own?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can't you just go to the pub on your own?


 
this is what I would do, I can't be doing with meeting folk for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this post confuses me - lunch issues



Issues of the emotional kind



drcarnage said:


> Can't you just go to the pub on your own?



I could I suppose but budget is tight.  



marty21 said:


> this is what I would do, I can't be doing with meeting folk for lunch


 
I could I suppose but budget is tight.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Issues of the emotional kind



does not compute


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Issues of the emotional kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's your budget?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> What's your budget?


 
I do have enough for the pub but trying to be frugal. 
Normally like drinking on my own but not in the mood today.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I do have enough for the pub but trying to be frugal.
> Normally like drinking on my own but not in the mood today.


 
That is a dire situation


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That is a dire situation


 
I prefer to sit around moaning about stuff than fixing it though so win/win  

Boss man is here now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I prefer to sit around moaning about stuff than fixing it though so win/win
> 
> Boss man is here now


 
does he roll in at lunch time and then go straight to the pub ? I want his job.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

thinking about burger king for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> thinking about burger king for lunch


 
which one? - bacon and cheese one ? that's usually what I go for.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> which one? - bacon and cheese one ? that's usually what I go for.


 
me too - XL bacon double cheese burger


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> me too - XL bacon double cheese burger


 
I love you


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I love you


 
I love you too marty


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> does he roll in at lunch time and then go straight to the pub ? I want his job.



Pretty much unless his gout is running riot  



drcarnage said:


> thinking about burger king for lunch



The challenge ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Hate the office radio so much  

Just caught myself singing along to I Had the Time of My Life from the Dirty Dancing film!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

The boss has been talking to herself for about the last 10 minutes. Shut the fuck up, it's doing my head in!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The boss has been talking to herself for about the last 10 minutes. Shut the fuck up, it's doing my head in!!


 
VA talks to herself all the time. In fact, she's doing it right now .


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

I talk to myself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The boss has been talking to herself for about the last 10 minutes. Shut the fuck up, it's doing my head in!!


 
Does Newbie do it? 
Whilst his mouth is also full of crisps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> VA talks to herself all the time. In fact, she's doing it right now .



Annoying isn't it!?



diddlybiddly said:


> I talk to myself



 



Badgers said:


> Does Newbie do it?
> Whilst his mouth is also full of crisps?



Sadly not! But is there was an app for it I'm sure he would


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I talk to myself


 
Me too..... 
Much too much these days


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

2 Ikea hot dogs and some tomato soup for lunch 

We may have a milk 'situation' soon though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We may have a milk 'situation' soon though


 
The Baby Gaga dessert?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Baby Gaga dessert?


 
Mr ManFlu is reneging on milk buying duties


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

what a lovely morning 

and it's the weekend at 1


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I talk to myself


 
at least someone talks to you


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is reneging on milk buying duties


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a lovely morning
> 
> and it's the weekend at 1


 
C U oN Tuesday


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> c u on tuesday


 
cunt ttfn


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> at least someone talks to you


ain't that the fuckin truth  

ta for pointing it out Pickman's


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> cunt ttfn


 
I thought you were going?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Pub now then


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is reneging on milk buying duties


 
I do not love Mr Manflu


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

burger king


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> burger king


 
plus fries and a coke?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I do not love Mr Manflu


 
I have a plan.  If I drop hints to cuntboss about someone making tea (I did the last round), she will hopefully hassle him into doing it.  And he's scared of her so there'll be no back chatting


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub now then


 
Tempting to crack open one of the cans of cider that are in the back of my car


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

another Badgers birthday pic...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have a plan.  If I drop hints to cuntboss about someone making tea (I did the last round), she will hopefully hassle him into doing it.  And he's scared of her so there'll be no back chatting


 
what sort of hints to you drop ?



> I'm gasping for a cuppa



or 



> will some cunt please make a cup of fucking tea


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what sort of hints to you drop ?


Depends who I'm hinting to, as it's cuntboss it'll probably be the first one 

However there has been talk of Mr ManFlu going to the shop, so it might not be necessary.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> another Badgers birthday pic...


 Do you eat them or smoke them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

dunno, I'm just a bit bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

I have just had a second shortbread finger....not sure the diet is remaining on track today


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> plus fries and a coke?


 
vanilla shake


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> vanilla shake





never had one of those - any good?, I'm not big into shakes tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never had one of those - any good?, I'm not big into shakes tbf


 
The are like flavoured liquid lard.....I love them!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never had one of those - any good?, I'm not big into shakes tbf


 
they're much nicer than coke


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The are like flavoured liquid lard.....I love them!


 
I used to drink strawberry and chocolate shakes - vanilla is a new one on me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> they're much nicer than coke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I used to drink strawberry and chocolate shakes - vanilla is a new one on me


 
It's my favourite, I prefer it to Strawberry, I am not that keen on chocolate


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> vanilla shake


 
Five dollar?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Five dollar?


 
I'd love to know what a five dollar shake tastes like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Five dollar?


 


Will you shake loooong time!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'd love to know what a five dollar shake tastes like.


 
 *thinks about posting very NSFW image*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *thinks about posting very NSFW image*


 
decides to look at that image (if posted) when he gets home


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you shake loooong time!


Is that an 'extra' a Jackrabbit Slim's?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *thinks about posting very NSFW image*


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

Fish, chips and *burp* mushy peas from the canteen. Lovely stuff. 

Could do with a lie-down now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub now then


 
Quite reserved really 
Two pints of Staropramen purchased for me. 
I could go home now but will do in a few hours so holding on.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Fish, chips and *burp* mushy peas from the canteen. Lovely stuff.
> 
> Could do with a lie-down now.


 
going on about your staff canteen, staff bar, staff playroom, staff wide screen tellies, staff PS3s , staff free coffee/tea/milk sugar , etc etc



*shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> going on about your staff canteen, staff bar, staff playroom, staff wide screen tellies, staff PS3s , staff free coffee/tea/milk sugar , etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes fist*


 
how the other half live eh?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> going on about your staff canteen, staff bar, staff playroom, staff wide screen tellies, staff PS3s , staff free coffee/tea/milk sugar , etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes fist*



I'll have you know we have to buy our own coffee/tea/milk sugar etc etc 

And when we used the Blueray projector in the talks room to watch Avatar, the managers got really arsey and IT got a bollocking.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> how the other half live eh?


 
That's just how I roll. Don't be hatin'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

In our kind of staff room (rest room as we call it) at work we have two 'new' chairs......discovered outside a building site further down the street and recalimed by a colleague. He "sponged them down" before putting them in there...but they are still stained 

I may take a pic of them later, they are truly horrid!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That's just how I roll. Don't be hatin'


 
you'll get yours. mark my words...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In our kind of staff room (rest room as we call it) at work we have two 'new' chairs......discovered outside a building site further down the street and recalimed by a colleague. He "sponged them down" before putting them in there...but they are still stained
> 
> I may take a pic of them later, they are truly horrid!


Still sounds better than our kitchen, and we supply catering equipment


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> how the other half live eh?


 
I used to work for EA Games back in the day, that was hard slog. 

Flex-time 
Mandatory 1 hour of playing games per day 
Massively subsided canteen and bar with credit facility 
Aeron office chairs all round
Free game a week
No dress code 

_AND_ I had a pass for the company Lear


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I used to work for EA Games back in the day, that was hard slog.
> 
> Flex-time
> Mandatory 1 hour of playing games per day
> ...


 
I don't think I've ever worked anywhere nice


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2011)

And today I'll be doing an NVP, tis POETS day after all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> And today I'll be doing an NVP, tis POETS day after all


 
Oh, I see????

You about later my dear? 
Nothing silly but maybe a pint? 
x


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

FFS what part of "Can you make a cup of tea please? I've already done two rounds." doesn't she understand?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> you'll get yours. mark my words...


 
I'll get my what?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'll get my what?


 
your comeuppance


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh. I was hoping you'd say cup of tea or something nice.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Work got me a Wychwood Brewery box of beers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Work got me a Wychwood Brewery box of beers


 
Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Our work system is still playing up. 
People keep talking about going home. 
Come on, come on, come on, come on, come on....


----------



## kittyP (Mar 4, 2011)

You need to stop thinking about it and then it will happen....


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh. I was hoping you'd say cup of tea or something nice.


 
I've already made two rounds today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You need to stop thinking about it and then it will happen....


 
You say that to me in bed too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Work got me a Wychwood Brewery box of beers




Good drag today, nearly a third of the way to 5k now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good drag today, nearly a third of the way to 5k now


 
gives everyone a pat on the back.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good drag today, nearly a third of the way to 5k now


 
A solid effort, we all deserve a pat on the back


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Just myself and VA left.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> gives everyone a pat on the back.


 


Badgers said:


> A solid effort, we all deserve a pat on the back



great minds, etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> great minds, etc


 
That is what the people that matter are thinking.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be leaving in 38 minutes to celebrate


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I will be leaving in 38 minutes to celebrate


 
Hatred (or hate) is a deep and emotional extreme dislike


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

is _anybody _staying until 5?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is _anybody _staying until 5?


 
Are _you_ staying until 5?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is _anybody _staying until 5?


 
Might leave at 4.30, I could stay until 5, but it is Friday and I want a pint(or 3)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hatred (or hate) is a deep and emotional extreme dislike


 
Unfortunately my celebration will consist of going to buy some petrol then going to my nan's to fix her laptop


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unfortunately my celebration will consist of going to buy some petrol then going to my nan's to fix her laptop


 
In that order?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unfortunately my celebration will consist of going to buy some petrol then going to my nan's to fix her laptop


 
get your nan to get the beers in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is _anybody _staying until 5?


 
4.30pm for me, sorry.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are _you_ staying until 5?


 
yes


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be here until 4:59, cos the bar aren't licensed to sell beer any earlier.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> yes


 
(((drcarnage))) 

I think I have to pull a 5pm finish too. 
People are not working here and the IT systems are barely working but we are not leaving


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'll be here until 4:59, cos the bar aren't licensed to sell beer any earlier.


 
Jeeze, leave now, buy a couple of cans at the offie, that'll keep you going until the bar opens.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'll be here until 4:59, cos the bar aren't licensed to sell beer any earlier.


 
Beer eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> get your nan to get the beers in


 
I think she only keeps spirits in


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think she only keeps spirits in


 
Large glass of sweet sherry for you then .... actually I'd quite like that!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> (((drcarnage)))
> 
> I think I have to pull a 5pm finish too.
> People are not working here and the IT systems are barely working but we are not leaving


 
Just sat here chatting and complaining that it's always the two of us left on a Friday afternoon. 

No offie in the area for me to buy a can of K or Ace from, and all the pubs will be rammed come 5. Think I'll just wait until I get home for a drink.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Do I have a pint at the nearest pub after work, or get back to Hackney and then have a pint - Friday night dilemmas - I might pop down to Camden Town and have a pint somewhere, then get the bus back to Hackney - good plan?

the pubs nearest to me are a bit meh - but Camden Town is fairly close.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2011)

Right I am taking my frozen hands out of here and home! Laters y'all!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am taking my frozen hands out of here and home! Laters y'all!


 
bye ! x


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Do I have a pint at the nearest pub after work, or get back to Hackney and then have a pint - Friday night dilemmas - I might pop down to Camden Town and have a pint somewhere, then get the bus back to Hackney - good plan?
> 
> the pubs nearest to me are a bit meh - but Camden Town is fairly close.


 
how about pub near work, pub in camden, then pub in hackney?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Large glass of sweet sherry for you then .... actually I'd quite like that!


 
Apparently my dad's grandmother used to try and give me glasses of sherry when we used to visit when I was a toddler


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> how about pub near work, pub in camden, then pub in hackney?


 
good plan


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently my dad's grandmother used to try and give me glasses of sherry when we used to visit when I was a toddler


 
my gran used to give us sips of whiskey


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good plan


 
get some tinnies for the bus too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> get some tinnies for the bus too


 
it's a plan that keeps on giving.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> get some tinnies for the bus too


 
That gives me an idea. 
The idea is to do what I do every single day but it is still an idea.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is _anybody _staying until 5?


 
Yeh

fucking well ME 

Got a nice bottle of Dino Pinot Grigio int fridge though...tick tock...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2011)

although I think Boris banned tinnies on buses? 

anyhoo

I'm out of here - a pint awaits me nearby.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2011)

fucking hell I'm sooooo booooored


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That gives me an idea.
> The idea is to do what I do every single day but it is still an idea.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 4, 2011)

right, ill be off then


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought we all had whiskeys in our bottles...

3 minutes & I'm out of here. I must admit that it has been a long long day...I have been doing extra work elsewhere today & been soley office based with not much to do. Easy money but boring.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I thought we all had whiskeys in our bottles...


 
In our 'jars' not bottles? 

Right, I am off too!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2011)

Busy drag bus, barely room to lift the cider to my lips. 
Oh well, the week is done and the drag abides.


----------



## Thraex (Mar 4, 2011)

Drag is still dragging. But....I have successfully dealt with Mr Big, bad and angry man for a colleague and have just discovered Cadburys chocolate cake bars and Caramel cake bars in the kitchen .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

The DRAG is back, and it is strong!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

bah, monday


----------



## extra dry (Mar 7, 2011)

one hour to go, all the students are at home and the teachers are doing paperwork...for two weeks there is nothing to do...well some 'training' three hours of Thai explaining all about adobe9 or something...:-(


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Late late late for the drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning.  Another good start to the week (bed at 1am), I never learn


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Late late late for the drag


 
Gah, not going well so far. Rammed on hot slow bus and only just halfway to the drag. Gonna be about half an hour late which is not ideal. Oh well, lunchtime soon then


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bus journey was trouble free and quick


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2011)

I have got a stinking cold


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Monday 
Our internet connection is very slow (still from Friday) so can't get much done 
British Pie Week


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

bored


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> bored


 


I am waiting for coffee


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Monday
> Our internet connection is very slow (still from Friday) so can't get much done
> British Pie Week


 
it is great that we are celebrating pies 

btw, I had a fantastic Steak and Kidney Pudding at the weekend, not quite a pie, but also worth celebrating imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

I seem to have acquired several computers to fix today. Looks like I can add tech support to the list of stuff I do that's not in my job description


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> British Pie Week


 
Know what I'm having for tea tonight


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like I was remarkably prescient in bringing in leftover shepherds pie for lunch.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Looks like I was remarkably prescient in bringing in leftover shepherds pie for lunch.


 
that is not a proper pie !  Lovely that it is - where's the pie crust?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that is not a proper pie !  Lovely that it is - where's the pie crust?


 
Agree.

If shepherds/cottage pies count, then so do pasties (which are of course far, far superior to pies).


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 7, 2011)

Gah. Why is it that computers pick the busiest and/or least convenient times to refuse to co-operate?    I need to have a load of stuff read and digested before a meeting later today, and the printer is printing it all out in gobbledygook.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

welcome back to the Drag,  Roadkill


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Gah. Why is it that computers pick the busiest and/or least convenient times to refuse to co-operate?    I need to have a load of stuff read and digested before a meeting later today, and the printer is printing it all out in gobbledygook.


 


Badgers said:


> Our internet connection is very slow (still from Friday) so can't get much done



This ^ 

We had a terrible internet connection all day Friday and it has not improved at all. 
It is annoying as the drag factor is greatly increased on a Monday and _should_ be really busy today.

Oh well, only 1.5 hours to lunch and the sun is shining a bit


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> welcome back to the Drag,  Roadkill


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We had a terrible internet connection all day Friday and it has not improved at all.


 
Is someone torrrenting?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Bored, bored, board, bored, bored, boarded, bored, and once more bored.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> If shepherds/cottage pies count, then so do pasties (which are of course far, far superior to pies).


 
According to wikipedia shepherds/cottage pies and pasties both count.  Have you been editing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bored, bored, board, bored, bored, boarded, bored, and once more bored.


 
I feel your boredom badgers 

We have both a pie and a pasty in the freezer which I may insist we eat with chips and peas, or maybe beans, later in the week


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel your boredom badgers
> 
> We have both a pie and a pasty in the freezer which I may insist we eat with chips and peas, or maybe beans, later in the week


 
Pie, chips, peas AND beans?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Pie, chips, peas AND beans?


 
Well Mr.QofG's like beans with pies but I prefer marrowfat peas so we will have to see which tin comes out of the cupboard first


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> According to wikipedia shepherds/cottage pies and pasties both count.  Have you been editing?


 
No


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty sunny in SW18 today 
Shame to be working really.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2011)

Please, people, let us not start the "Is X a pie?" argument here. It always ends in tears. Tears and bloodshed. Tears, carnage, bloodshed and death.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2011)

Pasties are pies though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Please, people, let us not start the "Is X a pie?" argument here. It always ends in tears. Tears and bloodshed. Tears, carnage, bloodshed and death.


 
Pizza Pie?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well Mr.QofG's like beans with pies but I prefer marrowfat peas so we will have to see which tin comes out of the cupboard first


 
Pies/fish = peas
Sausage/egg/bacon = beans


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pies/fish = peas
> Sausage/egg/bacon = beans


 
Peas with Fish - yes
Peas with Cottage Pie and Shepherd's Pie - Yes 
Beans also go well with those two false pies 

beans with a fry up - yes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> beans with a fry up - yes



Chips?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Pasties are pies though



Pasties are on a whole other level to pies.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chips?


 
also acceptable - but with an afternoon fry up imo - not for breakfast


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> also acceptable - but with an afternoon fry up imo - not for breakfast


 
Sez Mr Broccoli


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chips?


 
with everything and anything


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sez Mr Broccoli


 
I have never promoted the eating of Broccoli at Breakfast - I have extolled the delights of eating it with chips though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have never promoted the eating of Broccoli at Breakfast - I have extolled *the delights of eating it with chips *though


 
world of wrong


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> world of wrong


 
Pfft!!! etc


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

just under an hour to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just under an hour to go


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just under an hour to go


 
extra-special train?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> extra-special train?


 
looking like it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just under an hour to go


 






Just had a client pop in unannounced. 
I am not dressed formally as I perhaps should have been


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> looking like it


 
I'm coming in late tomorrow - have to go to the court with some paperwork - won't be in til about 11 - depending on queues, etc


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

43 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

my sofa is calling me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

My sofa is calling me too. 
It will only be a short sofa stop before bed though.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

my sofa is calling me as well - I suspect I will be with it from about 6pm to 1am as I love it so.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm coming in late tomorrow - have to go to the court with some paperwork - won't be in til about 11 - depending on queues, etc


 
Always massive queues at court


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the choice of either The Godfather part 2 (I'm sure I've seen it, but can't remember), the rest of Boardwalk Empire or Sopranos season 6 to watch tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Always massive queues at court


 
This is what I am hoping - I told the boss it opens at 9 (It doesn't open til 10  )


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> This is what I am hoping - I told the boss it opens at 9 (It doesn't open til 10  )


 
You'll have time to do a biscuit run on your way in then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll have time to do a biscuit run on your way in then?


 
too busy queuing


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Won't you need sustenance for your long wait?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Won't you need sustenance for your long wait?


 
I will have a leisurely breakfast somewhere on the way - maybe mickyd


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will have a leisurely breakfast somewhere on the way - maybe mickyd


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
that would take me a while to get through


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that would take me a while to get through


 
You have an hour?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You have an hour?


 
might have a more leisurely lunch - from about 8.30 - depends when I can be arsed getting up, dressed and leaving.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might have a more leisurely lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
WTF, is that some sort of centipede?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will have a leisurely breakfast somewhere on the way - maybe mickyd


 
Get me a sausage and egg mcmuffin and some hash browns?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

anyhoos, think I'll leave at 4.55 and have a cheeky pint in the Camden Town area


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get me a sausage and egg mcmuffin


 
Single or double?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get me a sausage and egg mcmuffin and some hash browns?


 
righto!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

I could probably manage a double if I had to


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I could probably manage a double if I had to


 
do you think I'll be able to get it, get a train to Newcastle and back and still be back in court by 10am?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> righto!



McRighto?



neonwilderness said:


> I could probably manage a double if I had to



How many hash browns with that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do you think I'll be able to get it, get a train to Newcastle and back and still be back in court by 10am?


 
Ciderbus up and early train back?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many hash browns with that?


 
Half dozen?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Three out of five are gone now. 
Two remain but it seems that half five is the off


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Home time!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Home time!


 
Revenge


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2011)

Finallydone, ondragbus, sleepsoon!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2011)

On the sofa


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2011)

Same, decided on The Godfather in the end.

I assume you'll be setting off soon to get my McD breaky?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm up - looks frosty out  there .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

It is cold today. 
Frost on my breath at the bus stop.
Loseday again and tired despite a good early night. One more big sleep and the week should be back on track. Only irritation is that I have to work on Saturday too. Only three or four hours (five or six with travel) so not terrible, just a bit nasty as have a six day week the week after too. Oh well, the drag must be fed eh?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

fucking tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

SardineDragBus today


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I assume you'll be setting off soon to get my McD breaky?


 
setting off now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

There is someone eating a hearty McDs breakfast on the bus today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Pancake drag today then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

The soap boxes are out already


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Deadline Loseday it seems. 
People getting cross with me because they have not done work within the deadlines I set _and_ extended for them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

I am not at my best today. Mesy hair, mesy clothes, terrible cold so I am just sniffing and sneezing and sniffling. I am only in work so I can collect some stuff to do at home tomorrow otherwise I would have stayed in bed 

Still, pancakes later!


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is someone eating a hearty McDs breakfast on the bus today.


 
Cunt!  I have to walk past McDonalds every day on the station and it's so so tempting, not had one in 2011 though 

Am on the search for a two day a week job, my boss has been going on these managemenbt courses and has now started timekeeping, so I shall do the same. *takes FULL hour for lunch*  

*prints loads of CVs off*

*raids stationary cupboard*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

zenie said:


> Cunt!  I have to walk past McDonalds every day on the station and it's so so tempting, not had one in 2011 though
> 
> Am on the search for a two day a week job, my boss has been going on these managemenbt courses and has now started timekeeping, so I shall do the same. *takes FULL hour for lunch*
> 
> ...


 
How do Zenie?


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm alright....hanging on in there.  

_And not even smoking FFS!! _ 

Hope you had a lovely friday btw


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

zenie said:


> _And not even smoking FFS!! _



Well done babes, that is some good willpower!! 



zenie said:


> Hope you had a lovely friday btw



It was fine, did not do much but got happy in the head


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

just come back for a break from bundling and the office fucking reeks of weed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> just come back for a break from bundling and the office fucking reeks of weed


 
Office scolding thread?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

Where is Marty with the breakfast?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Office scolding thread?


 
No one else has commented so I doubt it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Where is Marty with the breakfast?


 
This one?


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well done babes, that is some good willpower!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was fine, did not do much but got happy in the head


 
Drugs have helped tbh  

I read that last bit as 'got happy head'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Nearer to lunch now. 
Should get outside, the sun is shining in SW18.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2011)

Think I might have an early lunch


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

can someone please remind me that i need to get soap at lunch time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can someone please remind me that i need to get soap at lunch time?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can someone please remind me that i need to get soap at lunch time?


 
The people around you will probably do this


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The people around you will probably do this


 
they're fucking hopeless


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Where is Marty with the breakfast?



I left it in your reception , they promised me they would take it up 

busy and frustrating morning - 

to court - stuff done - to legal eagles - did you get this stuff done? - no - back to court - stuff done - back to legal eagles - all stuff done - in office by 12.15


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> can someone please remind me that i need to get soap at lunch time?


 
I think I need to buy milk on the way home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I need to buy milk on the way home


 
And I need more eggs for tonights pancake fest.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

forgot to buy soap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> forgot to buy soap


 
There is only one solution....steal some from the gents toilets.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I left it in your reception , they promised me they would take it up


Was it a bloke with a sausage dog on his shoulder?  If so, he's from next door


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was it a bloke with a sausage dog on his shoulder?  If so, he's from next door


 
Damn!  Foiled - I was distracted by the sausage dog on shoulder ruse - gets me every time


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not even joking either


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> forgot to buy soap


 
Use the power of lemon juice instead? Then if you have any lemon leftover it can be put on your pancakes or in a gin and tonic?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm gonna make some red velvet FAIRYcakes (I resent the word 'cupcake' it's just not proper) and I'm doing some white chocolate & vanilla seed ganache (if it works) to go on top instead of the traditional cream cheese

everyone come round for cakes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm gonna make some red velvet FAIRYcakes (I resent the word 'cupcake' it's just not proper) and I'm doing some white chocolate & vanilla seed ganache (if it works) to go on top instead of the traditional cream cheese
> 
> everyone come round for cakes


 
Nom - thay sound lush!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is only one solution....steal some from the gents toilets.


 
We have soap dispensers - they might notice if I rip one from the wall 



Badgers said:


> Use the power of lemon juice instead? Then if you have any lemon leftover it can be put on your pancakes or in a gin and tonic?


 
^ This is a very good solution to my problem


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

Couldn't get any White chocolate, so I bought dark for my ganache, will still be noms, I gotta wait for my butter to soften up, oh and I just chucked my census in the bin


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage: don't forget to get some soap


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and I just chucked my census in the bin


 
They will be after you


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They will be after you


 
As if 'they' will  They dunno where I am cus I ain't done it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Not too long peeps. 
The bad drag hour is over halfway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

Long busy day is long and busy.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

had to ring a tenant who is ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT NOISY NEIGHBOURS 

fucker lives on a inner London council estate, he needs to chill the fuck out imo

couldn't say that to him though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Nearly 4pm now. 
This is dragging now. 
Loads to do but nothing happening.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> drcarnage: don't forget to get some soap


 
where were you a few hours ago?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> had to ring a tenant who is ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT NOISY NEIGHBOURS
> 
> fucker lives on a inner London council estate, he needs to chill the fuck out imo
> 
> couldn't say that to him though



He's a cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I might buy some soap on the way home and some milk, and maybe some wine too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> He's a cunt.


 
Yep, I came to the same conclusion the first time I spoke to him , about 18 months ago, he'd done nothing to change my mind since


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

I want pancakes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> where were you a few hours ago?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I might buy some soap on the way home and some milk, and maybe some wine too


 
Can you pick some up for me while you're at it. There's a Boots at the station on my way back but it's a bit expensive.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Can you pick some up for me while you're at it. There's a Boots at the station on my way back but it's a bit expensive.


 
they sell wine there now ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they sell wine there now ?


 
This is a good day


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they sell wine there now ?


 
soap man, soap


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is a good day


 
it makes sense 

*phones boots marketing department* 

they should sell booze - and hangover cures


AT THE SAME PLACE.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> soap man, soap


 
I want wine - Fuck soap


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I want wine - Fuck soap


 
oh no you didn't!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> oh no you didn't!


 
I'd inspect it for curly man-garden hair just in case!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

anyhoo - I'm off to the pub after work, so have no time to buiy soap, or wine or milk .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> anyhoo - I'm off to the pub after work, so have no time to buiy soap, or wine or milk .


 
But...but...pancakes!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

I think we are going to have savoury pancakes with garlic mushrooms, cheese, ham and maybe peas. 
Then sweet ones with lemon and sugar or ice cream. 

Hmmmmm!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...but...pancakes!


 
good point

will buy wine


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> soap man, soap



Is that north speak for 'soup man, soup' or something?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 8, 2011)

45 minutes before I'll be on the pancake bike


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that north speak for 'soup man, soup' or something?


 
I don't need soup I need soap!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think we are going to have savoury pancakes with garlic mushrooms, cheese, ham and maybe peas.
> Then sweet ones with lemon and sugar or ice cream.
> 
> Hmmmmm!


 
Win


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have any leftover batter


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

Just goaded cuntboss into trying to start an argument about a broken chair.  Simple pleasures


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

not sure if i should have pancakes tonight - what do i need to make them? just eggs, flour and milk?


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2011)

Think I'm gonna have ham and cheese with tomatoes pancakes to start, then either lemon + sugar, apples + cinnamon + brown sugar, pears + brown sugar, or maple syrup, or one of each for my pancakes. 

Who eats their pancake rolled up and who eats it flat? Is there science at work here?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

zenie said:


> Who eats their pancake rolled up and who eats it flat? Is there science at work here?


Rolled up, easier to stuff into your mouth without loosing the filling


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> not sure if i should have pancakes tonight - what do i need to make them? just eggs, flour and milk?


Yeah


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> what do i need to make them? just eggs, flour and milk?



Soap?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

zenie said:


> Think I'm gonna have ham and cheese with tomatoes pancakes to start, then either lemon + sugar, apples + cinnamon + brown sugar, pears + brown sugar, or maple syrup, or one of each for my pancakes.
> 
> Who eats their pancake rolled up and who eats it flat? Is there science at work here?


 
I eat them rolled up - seems less messy and easier than eating them flat.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Soap?


 
the secret ingredient?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the secret ingredient?


 
Makes them extra bubbly


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

I WANT BLOODY PANCAKES NOW!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

Cake minus 5 minutes


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

Folded for savoury and rolled up for sweet here. 

You always welcome to come over B?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn! Need to get to the shops for ingredients but suddenly very tired and feel sick. 
May have to sit with peppermint tea for a mo and go out in a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Cake minus 5 minutes


red cake?



kittyP said:


> Folded for savoury and rolled up for sweet here.
> 
> You always welcome to come over B?


Aw, thank you. I'm not home til silly o'clock tonight, then have homework to do and a boy to cook for. 

I will forget about them soon, maybe weekend breakfast


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> red cake?
> 
> Aw, thank you. I'm not home til silly o'clock tonight, then have homework to do and a boy to cook for.
> 
> I will forget about them soon, maybe weekend breakfast


 
A little while ago I made American style (little fluffy) ones for breakfast.
I threw a whole punnet of blueberries in with the batter and served them with a little nob of butter and maple syrup! 

They were one of the best things I have ever tasted!! 

I'd go for that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Offski Laroo


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> A little while ago I made American style (little fluffy) ones for breakfast.
> I threw a whole punnet of blueberries in with the batter and served them with a little nob of butter and maple syrup!
> 
> They were one of the best things I have ever tasted!!
> ...


I think blueberries might be on my no list for now, hmmm... maybe I could bring them back in at the weekend.

Although you do know I live with a fruitaphobe don't you?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah red chocolate cake


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think blueberries might be on my no list for now, hmmm... maybe I could bring them back in at the weekend.
> 
> Although you do know I live with a fruitaphobe don't you?



Yeah but they explode in to a syrupy sweet gloop when cooked in with the batter! 
Also cover them in enough butter.... 

Ooh ((my waistline))


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2011)

Dragbus

Cider


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Yeah but they explode in to a syrupy sweet gloop when cooked in with the batter!
> Also cover them in enough butter....
> 
> Ooh ((my waistline))


I will just mention syrupy sweet gloop and he'll be at my mercy  

Good cake tp?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Rolled up, easier to stuff into your mouth without loosing the filling


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh, tired today and slept a bit longer. It is humpday/deadsday though so halfway mark is nearer. Coffee number one helped but was not enough, just time for one more before shower. 

Busy day is expected, time to plaster on the fake smile and wear the coat of false enthusiasm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

suddenly it's Wednesday and I can start to sniff the sweet fragrance of the coming weekend - onwards!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

On the drag bus
Girl With The Dragon Tattoo audio book on
Bread in man-bag to feed the birds at lunch 

The rat race repeats but weekend draws nearer. Still a bit annoying at Saturday working but won't be much effort.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> morning all


 
Doctor, doctor, can't you see we are dragging dragging...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

lots and lots to do today, but I can't find the motivation to start any of it


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning.  Cuntboss is off today, so hoping for an easy drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffee  

Radio Woman just went into a flap as she could not find the new roll of bin bags. They were on her desk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning all.

Working at home today which is good as I haz the lurgi bad 

No coffee for me yet but I have had some sugar puffs for breakfast


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

fml


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> fml



Football Manager Live? 

In other news I am going for a __~


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

drag drag drag


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

Well. I seem to be back at work. Can feel last nights four pints sitting just behind my eyes.

The pub I went to last night was charging £4.35 for a pint of Peroni. It wasn't even a trendy bar or gastropub, just a pub pub. These are dark days we live in.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The pub I went to last night was charging £4.35 for a pint of Peroni. It wasn't even a trendy bar or gastropub, just a pub pub. These are dark days we live in.


 
(((Broken Britain)))


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well. I seem to be back at work. Can feel last nights four pints sitting just behind my eyes.
> 
> The pub I went to last night was charging £4.35 for a pint of Peroni. It wasn't even a trendy bar or gastropub, just a pub pub. These are dark days we live in.


 
yet you still bought 4!!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

I was on Guinness that was a mere £3.55. The Peroni was for someone else.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The Peroni was for someone else.


 
Who?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyway, cup of tea and a slice of colleagues birthday cake, and I'm all fired up and might even start work in a minute


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who?


 
My ex-flatmate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My ex-flatmate


 
I that why they are an ex-flatmate?!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well. I seem to be back at work. Can feel last nights four pints sitting just behind my eyes.


 
Alchie!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My ex-flatmate


 
Did you buy all 4?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought 2 x Guinness and 2 x peroni, as did he.

He also bought some pancakes, but I'd already eaten some at home, so didn't partake.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Lunch soon?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Alchie!


 
I had 3 pints of Flowers IPA last night, £3.20 a pint, which I felt was reasonable for that London.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had 3 pints of Flowers IPA last night, £3.20 a pint, which I felt was reasonable for that London.


 
I grumble for weeks if I have to spend over £2.60 on a pint.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had 3 pints of Flowers IPA last night, £3.20 a pint, which I felt was reasonable for that London.


 
I remember when £10 bought me four pints of london pride, a samosa from the kebab shop and my bus fare home


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I grumble for weeks if I have to spend over £2.60 on a pint.


 
you sound like my dad


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I remember when £10 bought me four pints of london pride, a samosa from the kebab shop and my bus fare home



I remember buying pints for under a quid (not in London tbf) and grumbling about the price!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you sound like my dad


 
Go and tidy up your room now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?



Yes it is lunch  

I have bread for the birds in the park and the sun is out. 
Will go and sit on a bench smoking and thinking how much I hate children and joggers. 
It will be a full, rich and relaxing hour.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I remember buying pints for under a quid (not in London tbf) and grumbling about the price!


 
I remember when beer was £1 a gallon


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

I remember when wives would brew mead for their husbands as part of their wifely duties


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I remember when wives would brew mead for their husbands as part of their wifely duties


 
I am having a mead revival at the moment  http://www.cornishmead.co.uk


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

If I made mead, I would put "meadium dry" on the label


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Kenny Loggins 'Footloose' on the wireless here 



hiccup said:


> If I made mead, I would put "meadium dry" on the label



I enjoyed the mead a lot. 
It was not that expensive either, cheap as a half decent bottle of red wine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Phil Collins confirms reports he is to retire from the music business

(((the music business)))


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like Mead


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

one of our plumbers just came into the office - he looks about 12


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Fed the birds

Gulls got most bread, then the crows and the ducks had slim pickings


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

___~~

Apparently it is No Smoking Day today 

It is also Ash Wednesday


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I enjoyed the mead a lot.
> It was not that expensive either, cheap as a half decent bottle of red wine.


 
What sort was it?  I quite like Moniack.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort was it?  I quite like Moniack.


 
http://www.cornishmead.co.uk/mead-wine/


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

i forgot to get soap again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i forgot to get soap again


 
Could you not order soap on a rope then wear it as bling?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could you not order soap on a rope then wear it as bling?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.cornishmead.co.uk/mead-wine/


 
Don't think I've ever tried that one.  Probably going to that Cornwall in summer, so will look out for it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Email in my work inbox: 



> I would like to personally invite you to register and join us for our second Call Centre & Customer Management Expo LIVE, a free virtual conference and exhibition for the call centre and customer management industry taking place in two weeks time on Tuesday March 22nd between 9am-5pm GMT.



You know you have made it when you get these


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2011)

Afternoon all - been pottering about making soup. Currently feel like shit and am making myself worse 'cos I have the first rehearsal for my next play tonight but feel so ill I don't really want to go but know that I kind of should/have to go. Repeat in a never ending loop!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Afternoon all - been pottering about making soup. Currently feel like shit and am making myself worse 'cos I have the first rehearsal for my next play tonight but feel so ill I don't really want to go but know that I kind of should/have to go. Repeat in a never ending loop!


 
Much salt in it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Much salt in it?


 
I haven't added any! There is some orange peel though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

Just had a phone call, apparently my assistance is required in the warehouse


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Blueberry muffins just appeared in the office


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Blueberry muffins just appeared in the office


 
Nick me one


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Nick me one


 
All eaten


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

booooooored


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> booooooored


 
Yup, waiting for a phone call and biting my nails mainly. 
There have been cigarettes smoked and some water drunk but little else.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a phone call, apparently my assistance is required in the warehouse


 
Had to go and see Mr Sausage Dog next door to get him to shift his van.  The rude cunt who also works there was rude and a cunt


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, waiting for a phone call and biting my nails mainly.
> There have been cigarettes smoked and some water drunk but little else.


 
No point starting anything big so I've decided to delete old emails and listen to VA chunter.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

38 minutes to go 


unless I leave early


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> unless I leave early



5pm is early


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

> ... feeling assertive and empowered?
> 
> ..want to deal with the some of the trickier aspects of work and life
> 
> ...


Drag meet for group discount?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> unless I leave early


 
Don't even think about it!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 5pm is early


 
4.45 is even EARLIER! - plus I want to go to the pub again


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Don't even think about it!


 
I can't help it - the idea of leaving a little earlier is taking over my braynes


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

I have to stay late tonight 

Until at least 5:30


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have to stay late tonight
> 
> Until at least 5:30


 
this feels me with deep joy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure what the evening brings.... 

May be popping to Woodside Park N12 and then back to Brixton in SW2 which is a long round trip


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

I will be out of th edoor at 5pm sharp


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Drag meet for group discount?


 
Manchester?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure what the evening brings....
> 
> May be popping to Woodside Park N12 and then back to Brixton in SW2 which is a long round trip


 
that is a long trip up to Barnet- back to Brixton!!!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this feels me with deep joy


 
I'll remember this marty. Oh yes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Manchester?


 
Madchester?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Madchester?


 
is that near manchester?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> is that near manchester?


 
I think so.

Home time


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure what the evening brings....
> 
> May be popping to Woodside Park N12 and then back to Brixton in SW2 which is a long round trip


Fuck that, go straight home!

I'm going boxing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2011)

Boxing? 

Errand will be run but home for dinner at a reasonable hour. On the drag tube already (5pm finish after all) and making good time. Bring on Friday Eve then


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boxing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boxing?
> 
> Errand will be run but home for dinner at a reasonable hour. On the drag tube already (5pm finish after all) and making good time. Bring on Friday Eve then


 
you've got to get past thursday first


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure what the evening brings....
> 
> May be popping to Woodside Park N12 and then back to Brixton in SW2 which is a long round trip


 
i hope you stopped off for a swift jar in the tally ho or elephant's head (or the malt & hops, for that matter), picked up a travelling beer and wandered down to west finchley


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning slags  I'm going to bed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

morning t_p

I'm a little hungover -


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you've got to get past thursday first


 
Thursday is Friday Eve.

Late drag bus start. 
Busy irritating day ahead.
Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning!

Mr ManFlu has new glasses today so I can't call him Jack Duckworth any more


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Only half past nine then?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot to put a clean shirt in my bag this morning, so am now sat at work in my smelly cycling t-shirt. Not sure it's a good look. Or a good smell.

Might walk over to the shops in a minute and buy a new shirt.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I forgot to put a clean shirt in my bag this morning, so am now sat at work in my smelly cycling t-shirt. Not sure it's a good look. Or a good smell.
> 
> Might walk over to the shops in a minute and buy a new shirt.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

You wouldn't be laughing if you had to sit next to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
Are you filling in for Pickmans?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You wouldn't be laughing if you had to sit next to me


 
At least you are not in the picturesque Lamb Inn in the New Forest though?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You wouldn't be laughing if you had to sit next to me


 
I feel for your colleagues.



neonwilderness said:


> Are you filling in for Pickmans?


 
Someone has too


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never even been to the new forest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning all!!

We are celebrating the newbies birthday today so have doughnuts (kirspy kremes!) amd chocolates. This makes me happy!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you buy him crisps as a present?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you buy him crisps as a present?


 
Lol - nah got him a voucher for here

http://www.lastexittonowhere.com/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol - nah got him a voucher for here
> 
> http://www.lastexittonowhere.com/


 
I have two shirts from there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have two shirts from there


 
Good site isn't it  - I have bought a few presents from there for people


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm awake again  and I'm scheming


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

I really, really need to get some soap today.

I had to use some detol handwashing soap this last night and this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Hey, I bought the first one for my brother for his birthday last year!! Good choice


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Lunch with The King anyone?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

that off world colonies shirt is


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

we have IT Boffins in the office


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

morning... drc you still don't have soap?! 

I am a little achey and tired, but got a nice Friday eve evening planned, so hoping today whizzes past (I can't remember the last time i said whiz ).

Hehehe...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> morning... drc you still don't have soap?!


 
I keep forgetting and no cunt reminds me to get any!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Kitty got me this t-shirt as a pressie ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I keep forgetting and no cunt reminds me to get any!


 Write it on a post it now! Stick the post it on your phone/ipod/something you look at as you leave the office


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I keep forgetting and no cunt reminds me to get any!


 
We have been


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> i keep forgetting and no cunt reminds me to get any!


 
get some soap


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Write it on a post it now! Stick the post it on your phone/ipod/something you look at as you leave the office


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> get some soap


 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Lunch soon, anyone got plans? 
I need to stretch my legs and dither around town.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon, anyone got plans?
> I need to stretch my legs and dither around town.


 
Buy soap and rice and have a look around charity shops.

Brought my own lunch today so that gives me a bit more time in town.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kitty got me this t-shirt as a pressie ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> get some soap


 
this ^^^^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

all three IT Boffins got lost trying to find our office 

ffs - I have no problems finding it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon, anyone got plans?
> I need to stretch my legs and dither around town.


Usual sit in my office at my desk. Not much round here apart from food shops


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> Buy soap and rice and have a look around charity shops.
> 
> Brought my own lunch today so that gives me a bit more time in town.


 
Have a doughnut if someone would open them


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

The post has arrived but only consists of two letters that need sending to other regions. How disappointing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon, anyone got plans?
> I need to stretch my legs and dither around town.



will go to one of the 3 local cafes who enjoy my custom -


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

Lunch shall consist of eating leftover veggie curry I brought in, and reading a book. Maybe outside, if it's warm enough


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

o noesssss my m8's relationshit is in crisis, i have phonecallz ... jeeeeeezzzz....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

Second episode of "Love Thy Neighbour" tonight 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...review-the-villagers-discuss-donna-and-louise

Can't get sound at work so hopefully my brother and Jane aren't going on about anything too controversial!!

Oh and some of the people featured are worried that they may have been mis-interpreted... by a reality TV show. Well I never, who would have guessed it etc......next time I go up home to Grassington I am going to wear a t-shirt with a massive facepalm on it!

http://www.cravenherald.co.uk/news/8901768.Villagers_hit_back_at_TV_show_critics/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> o noesssss my m8's relationshit is in crisis, i have phonecallz ... jeeeeeezzzz....


you were meant to be asleep!



QueenOfGoths said:


> Second episode of "Love Thy Neighbour" tonight
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...review-the-villagers-discuss-donna-and-louise
> 
> ...


I'm out again!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Second episode of "Love Thy Neighbour" tonight
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/...review-the-villagers-discuss-donna-and-louise
> 
> ...



ta for the reminder - it's the only gays in the village episode tonight!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> you were meant to be asleep!
> 
> I'm out again!


 
I woke up ages ago to get my scheme on


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

my hangover has just about gone - looking forward to lunch now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ta for the reminder - it's the only gays in the village episode tonight!


 
Gays and a "trollop", I gather!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and some of the people featured are worried that they may have been mis-interpreted... by a reality TV show. Well I never, who would have guessed it etc......next time I go up home to Grassington I am going to wear a t-shirt with a massive facepalm on it!


One of them was on TV Burp last night


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Gays and a "trollop", I gather!


 
a trollop? 


I love trollops!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> One of them was on TV Burp last night


 
Really !! Mark has been suspiciously quiet about the whole thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a trollop?
> 
> 
> I love *trollops*!


 
I aspire to be one!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really !! Mark has been suspiciously quiet about the whole thing


 
The guy who was introducing the acts at the show thing they did.  He was MCing with some shit rapper


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

oh oh I'm on my own for a week  lots of scheming ideas


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I aspire to be one!


  good luck, I hope your dreams come true


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

PARTY round my house!!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> PARTY round my house!!!!!!!


 
sounds like a scheme


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> PARTY round my house!!!!!!!


 
Will there be cupcakes!!?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> PARTY round my house!!!!!!!


 
announce it on FB


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will there be cupcakes!!?


 
I'm baking PANDAcakes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm baking PANDAcakes


 
NOM


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> announce it on FB


 
There is no way anything could possibly go wrong with this plan


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

right, off into town...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm baking PANDAcakes


pics!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> right, off into town...


 
don't forget the stuff you need


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

like this tp?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> like this tp?


 
yeah like those


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

IT Boffins have just finished - I hope they can find their way back to their own office - now i can have lunch!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> IT Boffins have just finished - I hope they can find their way back to their own office - now i can have lunch!


 
Did they just turn it off and on again?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Gah, have a meeting at 2pm now so early or very late lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

good news draggers - I bought some soap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news draggers - I bought some soap


 
About bloody time!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news draggers - I bought some soap


 
And.....relax! 

In other news Badger cull plan is revived in west Wales


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did they just turn it off and on again?



yes, A WASTE OF TAX PAYERS MONEY


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> good news draggers - I bought some soap


 
Thank fuck for that


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news Badger cull plan is revived in west Wales


 
Poor badgers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to buy some batteries by the way 

AA


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> AA


 
Milne?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Milne?


 
he can buy his own


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Pooh sticks


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

I just thought you would all like to know that I bought a new shirt. It is dark purple, with a kind of subtle pin stripe.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

From TK Maxx, obv.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just thought you would all like to know that I bought a new shirt. It is dark purple, with a kind of subtle pin stripe.


 
Is it crushed velvet?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just thought you would all like to know that I bought a new shirt. It is dark purple, with a kind of subtle pin stripe.


 
I bought a shirt too, it is brown, with slight flowery pattern - from Debenhams in the sale - John Rocha - cost me twenty two English pounds


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just thought you would all like to know that I bought a new shirt. It is dark purple, with a kind of subtle pin stripe.



Photo please 



marty21 said:


> I bought a shirt too, it is brown, with slight flowery pattern - from Debenhams in the sale - John Rocha - cost me twenty two English pounds



And you!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

How odd - I haven't bought a shirt.  There must be something going on.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It is dark purple, with a kind of subtle pin stripe.


 


marty21 said:


> it is brown, with slight flowery pattern



Finally the time machines are working then?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pooh sticks


 

If you throw enough at the wall it does.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> How odd - I haven't bought a shirt.  There must be something going on.


 
I have not either. 
Thought about getting some socks but could not be bothered.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I bought a shirt too, it is brown, with slight flowery pattern - from Debenhams in the sale - John Rocha - cost me twenty two English pounds


 

Ooh I've got a really nice John Rocha shirt too - £3 in a charity shop in Worthing.  


Something is _definitely_ going on, methinks.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Ooh I've got a really nice John Rocha shirt too - £3 in a charity shop in Worthing.
> 
> 
> Something is _definitely_ going on, methinks.



Weather is getting warmer - we want to wear shirts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Weather is getting warmer - we want to wear shirts


 
We are still the happy 'spring nipple period' though so that helps


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Finally the time machines are working then?


 
we will both go out in our new shirts and be the smartest men in the neighbourhood


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are still the happy 'spring nipple period' though so that helps


 
this is a good period 


but it reminds me of a story involving male nipples 

a bloke I used to work with, was rather heavy and wore shirts that were too tight - so his nipples were evident - particularly when in cold weather - a woman complained to management - she found this display of male nipples too much-  his manager took him aside and asked him to buy bigger shirts


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a bloke I used to work with


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't get a shirt either


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


>


 
my nipples have never been complained about - they are widely admired


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my nipples have never been complained about - they are widely admired


 
Pics or gtfo


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my nipples have never been complained about - they are widely admired


 

by you at any rate


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> by you at any rate


 
yes, I have never complained about my nipples


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I didn't get a shirt either


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gah, have a meeting at 2pm now so early or very late lunch?


 
He is late


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Photo please
> ....!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had a chocolate fudge doghnut with cream plus two lindt chocolates
*
SUGAR RUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

* 

*runs round in a circle shouting yip, yip, yip*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


>


 
Nice  - it looks quite soft to the touch


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks kind of corduroy in that photo. For the record, I am not wearing a corduroy shirt.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2011)

Oi carnage - can't be checking back all the bleedin pages you lot use up - what happened with the job mate?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It looks kind of corduroy in that photo. For the record, I am not wearing a corduroy shirt.


 
Are you wearing a corduroy shirt?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Saturday work is cancelled now  
And tomorrow I am not in the office drag, I am off to a conference on expenses. 
The working day will start at 10.00 and finish early too.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oi carnage - can't be checking back all the bleedin pages you lot use up - what happened with the job mate?


 
I think he has to sleep with the secretary of state before she will approve the appointment 

I think that's what he said.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 10, 2011)

think I might treat myself to a katsu curry and miso


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you wearing a corduroy shirt?


 
as if i would


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It looks kind of corduroy in that photo. For the record, I am not wearing a corduroy shirt.


 
Are you wearing corduroy trousers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

I own nothing corduroy at all. 
As a proud Brit should I have or is Barbour enough?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he has to sleep with the secretary of state before she will approve the appointment
> 
> I think that's what he said.


 
Harsh


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It looks kind of corduroy in that photo. For the record, I am not wearing a corduroy shirt.


 
I have a similar looking one from French Connection which is made from the thinnest material known to man


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oi carnage - can't be checking back all the bleedin pages you lot use up - what happened with the job mate?


 
I got it , but have to sleep with the secretary of state before she approves it


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> think I might treat myself to a katsu curry


 

NOM!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

heard some juicy rumours about a place I worked at years ago - involved rent fraud and staff getting jiggy with tenants for 'favours'


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you wearing corduroy trousers?


 
No, although I did see some nice ones in M&S the other day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, although I did see some nice ones in M&S the other day


 
Were they brown?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

I do have some brown cords - they might go well with the brown shirt - or is that too much brown?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Were they brown?


 
Brownish


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I got it , but have to sleep with the secretary of state before she approves it


 
  gerrin!  but still...harsh


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I got it , but have to sleep with the secretary of state before she approves it


 
I think you should sleep with her but refuse to enjoy it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Saturday work is cancelled now
> And tomorrow I am not in the office drag, I am off to a conference on expenses.
> The working day will start at 10.00 and finish early too.


Is it a bit too early in the week to call you a cunt?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is it a bit too early in the week to call you a cunt?


 
It's never to early for that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is it a bit too early in the week to call you a cunt?


 
It is NEVER to early in the week to be a cunt  

Meeting went well, into the last hour now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should sleep with her but refuse to enjoy it


 
I'll grumble all the way through it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'll grumble all the way through it


 
Grumble Stick?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Saturday work is cancelled now
> And tomorrow I am not in the office drag, I am off to a conference on expenses.
> The working day will start at 10.00 and finish early too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2011)

neonwilderness;11585458]It's never to early for that :D[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> It is NEVER to early in the week to be a cunt
> 
> Meeting went well, into the last hour now


I'm leaving here in 20mins


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Grumble Stick?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just had another doughnut....and some more chocolates. Today had not been diet-friendly!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I do have some brown cords - they might go well with the brown shirt - or is that too much brown?


 

tbh you'd look _even more_ like a geography teacher then, marty.


you'd be getting leather elbow patches for your jacket in no time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


>


 
From Viz, it means cock basically


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> From Viz, it means cock basically


 
ah ok.

speaking of viz, does anyone else want to read this xmas issue?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

25 minutes - everyone has gone apart from me and lazyboss


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 25 minutes - everyone has gone apart from me and lazyboss


 
I get a nasty feeling that I will be stuck here later than 5pm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

mmm one clock says 4.45, the pooter says 4.42 , my watch says 4.45  and another clock says 4.43 

madness


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

The clock that says 4.45 and your watch are correct


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The clock that says 4.45 and your watch are correct


 
thank you 

8 minutes now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

hurry up, hurry up, hurry up, hurry up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> hurry up, hurry up, hurry up, hurry up


 
this ^^


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm leaving one minute early. Consequences be damned


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2011)

right, i'm off - laters etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

I am edging towards the door too.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 10, 2011)

ta'ra!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> ta'ra!


 
Soons


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2011)

Narrowly avoided a disaster, though the front door lock was broken but it's sorted now.

Departure imminent


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2011)

Waiting for the dragbus
Windy in SW18 now
Heading home for ale, song and sleep


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

long sleep last night, went to bed early 11.30!!!! and slept til 7, which is immense for a school night ...


and what about those villagers last night


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the dragbus
> Windy in SW18 now
> Heading home for ale, song and sleep


 
morning 

just hope it isn't as windy as it was here yesterday: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-12704184


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning!



marty21 said:


> and what about those villagers last night


Good episode, probably not the best for the village though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

I missed it again


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

There was GAYS on it.  And a prostitute


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There was GAYS on it.  And a prostitute


 


In Yorkshire? Well I never! *books plane ticket and packs bags*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

Well she wasn't really a prostitute, but that didn't really stop them 

HIPPIES next week


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> HIPPIES next week


 
*vomits*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

actually, tonight is my tennents and internet night so I'll try and remember to watch it online when I get home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2011)

Got suit on 

Only just heading off though which is good. Hoping to be done by 3-4pm and the week is done. Not much drag time today, just a lot of irritating people and talking shop. Could be worse I guess, could be Monday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> actually, tonight is my tennents and internet night so I'll try and remember to watch it online when I get home


 
A quality night by anyones standards 
Puts my mead and radio 4 night to shame.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A quality night by anyones standards
> Puts my mead and radio 4 night to shame.


 
I have decided to limit myself to two drinks on a Friday night (unless I go out) and have recently discovered the delights of super strength lager. Tennents Super is quickly becoming my favourite, but I may sample some Carlsberg Special Brew again if the shop has any damaged cans on offer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> *vomits*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There was GAYS on it.  And a prostitute


 
The village loves GAYS


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2011)

Am thinking about lunch quite a lot already


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I have decided to limit myself to two drinks on a Friday night (unless I go out) and have recently discovered the delights of super strength lager. Tennents Super is quickly becoming my favourite, but I may sample some Carlsberg Special Brew again if the shop has any damaged cans on offer.


 
Barley wine !


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A quality night by anyones standards
> Puts my mead and radio 4 night to shame.


 
you have mead? I love mead.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Barley wine !


 
That's the posh name


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> That's the posh name


 
I used to drink it a lot of it as a student - we would regularly get  barley wined - and in a right mess


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you have mead? I love mead.


I tried some of his mead. It was nice.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I used to drink it a lot of it as a student - we would regularly get  barley wined - and in a right mess


 
The Trampagne brands sold in offies (Tennents/Kestrel/Skol etc) aren't proper barley wines though are they? The only one I'm aware of that calls itself barley wine is Gold Label. Might have to source some of the proper stuff sometime - owt you recommend?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The Trampagne brands sold in offies (Tennents/Kestrel/Skol etc) aren't proper barley wines though are they? The only one I'm aware of that calls itself barley wine is Gold Label. Might have to source some of the proper stuff sometime - owt you recommend?


 
gold label


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> long sleep last night, went to bed early 11.30!!!! and slept til 7, which is immense for a school night ...
> 
> 
> and what about those villagers last night



I know!!



neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Good episode, probably not the best for the village though


 
Not really, no! My brother texted to ask if I felt the village came across as a little less "inbred" this week. Erm...I had to admit we had been humming "duelling banjos" while watching!



drcarnage said:


> I missed it again



You're useless!



neonwilderness said:


> There was GAYS on it.  And a prostitute


 


neonwilderness said:


> Well she wasn't really a prostitute, but that didn't really stop them
> 
> HIPPIES next week



My brother is a bit of a hippy


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

it's chavs v hippies next week isn't it? 

#dilemma


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2011)

When I worked in a pub, some of the older regulars would get a bottle of gold label, drink half their pint of mild, then top it up with the gold label. 

Haven't seen gold label, or mild for that matter, in a pub for years.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> The Trampagne brands sold in offies (Tennents/Kestrel/Skol etc) aren't proper barley wines though are they?


A few years ago I was volunteering at a local forest festival up here and we were enjoying some refreshment on the evening.  One of the younger members turned up with some super strength lager and proceeded to get shit faced on it, next morning he was no where to be found.  Turns out he'd shat himself during the night and had to get his mum to come and pick him up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's chavs v hippies next week isn't it?
> 
> #dilemma


 
There are quite a few dirty filthy hippies already in the village *thinks of my brother and Jane's matching stripey cotton trousers*  

Evidence for hippidom can be found here 

http://www.pennyplaintheatre.co.uk/gallery-summer-mummers.cfm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Turns out he'd shat himself during the night and had to get his mum to come and pick him up



bad times


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are quite a few dirty filthy hippies already in the village *thinks of my brother and Jane's matching stripey cotton trousers*
> 
> Evidence for hippidom can be found here
> 
> http://www.pennyplaintheatre.co.uk/gallery-summer-mummers.cfm



it's going to be awesome 

there will be juggling, drumming , and circus skills 


and then the hippies will do their stuff as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the hippies will win, doubt the villagers will take to the ones from that London


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times


 
Just deserts really, he'd been being a knob all night.  He never lived it down


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> gold label


 
the cans are too small


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think the hippies will win, doubt the villagers will take to the ones from that London


 
At one of the local pubs (The Foresters which hasn't been featured much yet) Mr. QofG's is convinced that he is charged different from the locals because he has a Sarf London accent ....which is probably true 

Plus he has also been charged two different prices for the same round, and an uneven number for two identical drinks, though I think that is probably due to incompetance on the part of the bar staff tbh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not really, no! My brother texted to ask if I felt the village came across as a little less "inbred" this week. Erm...I had to admit we had been humming "duelling banjos" while watching!


Most of the quotes had obviously been taken out of context, but it's making good TV


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the cans are too small


 
they pack a real kick I can tell you


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they pack a real kick I can tell you


 
I've had them before but I prefer Tennents tbh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> When I worked in a pub, some of the older regulars would get a bottle of gold label, drink half their pint of mild, then top it up with the gold label.
> 
> Haven't seen gold label, or mild for that matter, in a pub for years.


When I was young and reckless, we used to drink cider and gold label snakebites, it looked like sump oil, tasted pretty rank, but you didn't really need more than 2 or 3.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2011)

just an hour to the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> the cans are too small


 
you're more of an 8 ace man i'd have thought


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> When I was young and reckless, we used to drink cider and gold label snakebites, it looked like sump oil, tasted pretty rank, but you didn't really need more than 2 or 3.


 
that does sound rank! 

mind you I used to drink snakebite and black, plus a pernod thrown in as well - purple nasties we called them


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that does sound rank!
> 
> mind you I used to drink snakebite and black, plus a pernod thrown in as well - purple nasties we called them


 
snakebite with a measure of blue curacao gives you a nice green pint, which is a bit of a talking point too.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> snakebite with a measure of blue curacao gives you a nice green pint, which is a bit of a talking point too.


 
snakebite is basically a cocktail - I don't know why it has such a bad reputation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that does sound rank!
> 
> mind you I used to drink snakebite and black, plus a pernod thrown in as well - purple nasties we called them


 
That sounds designed to make you throw up in the most spectacular way


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That sounds designed to make you throw up in the most spectacular way


 
guaranteed!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're more of an 8 ace man i'd have thought


 
a bargin at only £1.49


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that does sound rank!
> 
> mind you I used to drink snakebite and black, plus a pernod thrown in as well - purple nasties we called them


Ah yes, the infamous purple nasty. My pal started a band called the purple nasties as a tribute


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Ah yes, the infamous purple nasty. My pal started a band called the purple nasties as a tribute


 
I would have gone to see the band based only on the name


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

Just been to the bakers and had to listen to a running commentary of the woman making a pot of coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been to the bakers and had to listen to a running commentary of the woman making a pot of coffee


 
Did you buy a pasty or cake though? Or both?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2011)

Ate too much for lunch. Compounded the error with hyper-sweet sweets colleague brought back from India. Need to find somewhere to have a little nap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you buy a pasty or cake though? Or both?


 
Corned beef pasty 

The woman is nice enough, but does seem to suffer from verbal diarrhea


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

today's lunch consisted of:

Two Beef salad butties
Mini chocolate roll
Mars Bar
Pack of Wotsits


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

didn't even get shortlisted for a job I applied for, I mean, I'm fucking perfect for it  

will probably email them for feedback 

which will probably say 



> we didn't shortlist you because you a nob


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> didn't even get shortlisted for a job I applied for, I mean, I'm fucking perfect for it
> 
> will probably email them for feedback
> 
> which will probably say


 


Maybe they will say "You were just too sexy for us and no one can compete against your sexy manliness. And hair"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe they will say "You were just too sexy for us and no one can compete against your sexy manliness. And hair"


 
that might soften the blow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

In other news I just cannot be arsed with working today, I have some to do but my mind is going "La, la la, let's play on the internet, la la la" and my body is following


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news I just cannot be arsed with working today, I have some to do but my mind is going "La, la la, let's play on the internet, la la la" and my body is following


 
I have been suffering with that all week


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

me too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't leave early today - colleague has just gone as her kid is ill, another one is off anyway, lazyboss 'has' to leave early, other colleague leaves at 4 anyway (he does start at 7 tbf) so that leaves me to lock up

*hate locking up*

*sulks*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have been suffering with that all week


 


diddlybiddly said:


> me too


 
Maybe we have infected each other via the medium of the drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe we have infected each other via the medium of the drag


I'm too lazy to even drag properly


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

boss is in casual gear - ironed jeans (with perfect crease) shirt and v-neck jumper, and deck shoes 

must be casual Friday!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> didn't even get shortlisted for a job I applied for, I mean, I'm fucking perfect for it
> 
> will probably email them for feedback
> 
> which will probably say


fuckers. same thing just happened to the missus, the feedback she got was bollocks too 

in other news, i had a tasty veggie lasagne and cappucino for me dinner, and then perused the exhibitions in the whitechapel art gallery. mostly good, except for some "performance art" in one room with a geeky looking idiot moving around the room by the medium of standing on plastic cups!? and people were stood around holding their chins and looking at it like it was something ground breaking ffs - my kids used to do the same thing when they were 3.....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuckers. same thing just happened to the missus, the feedback she got was bollocks too
> 
> in other news, i had a tasty veggie lasagne and cappucino for me dinner, and then perused the exhibitions in the whitechapel art gallery. mostly good, except for some "performance art" in one room with a geeky looking idiot moving around the room by the medium of standing on plastic cups!? and people were stood around holding their chins and looking at it like it was something ground breaking ffs - my kids used to do the same thing when they were 3.....


 
probably funded by the TAX PAYERS


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd love a brew right now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2011)

"cup of" or "special"?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'd love a brew right now


 
Yes, it's time to drop some hints


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> "cup of" or "special"?


 
the former for now, but looking forward to the latter tonight


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe we have infected each other via the medium of the drag


 
Dragging by proxy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

One of my - many - strange colleagues here has just come in to have a moan because someone wanted to pay by credit card (for an item they wanted urgently) and when he refused and told them they had to send a cheque they got quite angry!

 He doesn't seem to realise that

a. We live in the 21st Century
b. Just because he doesn't like credit cards doesn't mean that other people shouldn't use them
c. Hid refusal doesn't exactly reflect well on the rest of the firm. Especially as he has been told that he should accept credit card payments!

Trying to argue with him about these three, and other points, is like arguing with a deaf and rather grumpy tortoise!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my - many - strange colleagues here has just come in to have a moan because someone wanted to pay by credit card (for an item they wanted urgently) and when he refused and told them they had to send a cheque they got quite angry!
> 
> He doesn't seem to realise that
> 
> ...


 
(d) he might go and buy it elsewhere?

eta - in my last job, I was paid weekly by cheque - this was in 2008/9!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (d) he might go and buy it elsewhere?
> 
> eta - in my last job, I was paid weekly by cheque - this was in 2008/9!!!


 
Mmmm...sadly (for the customer) part of the problem is that the customer can't get it elsewhere so has to do what my colleague asks.

This same colleague used insist on being by cheque until a couple of years ago, when the accounts department put their foot down and said it had to do direct into his bank account!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...sadly (for the customer) part of the problem is that the customer can't get it elsewhere so has to do what my colleague asks.
> 
> This same colleague used insist on being by cheque until a couple of years ago, when the accounts department put their foot down and said it had to do direct into his bank account!


 
ah, a *specialist* publication 

a bloke who works with mrs21 doesn't like his money to be in his bank account for some reason - so everytime he gets paid , he takes it all out in cash! 

a while ago, he was mugged shortly after payday, and shortly after emptying his bank account


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ah, a *specialist* publication
> 
> *a bloke who works with mrs21 doesn't like his money to be in his bank account for some reason - so everytime he gets paid , he takes it all out in cash!
> *
> a while ago, he was mugged shortly after payday, and shortly after emptying his bank account


 
My colleague does that too!! Though so far he has not been mugged....I do know his address and route home though


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague does that too!! Though so far he has not been mugged....I do know his address and route home though


 
lunacy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague does that too!! Though so far he has not been mugged....I do know his address and route home though


 
My Gran used to keep all her money stashed around her house.  Now she's moved in with family they've persuaded her to start using a bank properly.

I bought her house and was hoping to find a secret stash of money somewhere, no luck yet though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

tea or coffee? 

I need to be good until tomorrow too, but I have a chocolate in my work drawer that I forgot to give to Badgers for his birthday :hmm :


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My Gran used to keep all her money stashed around her house.  Now she's moved in with family they've persuaded her to start using a bank properly.
> 
> I bought her house and was hoping to find a secret stash of money somewhere, no luck yet though



Fantastic!...are you sure you have looked everywhere, Grans can be quite sneaky you know!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

my dad prefers cash - he's never used a credit card - he used to be paid in cash until they forced him to get paid by bacs - he had a joint account with mum but insisted on his own account - but couldn't work out how to use cashpoints so mum or a sister had to get the money out for him - I think they took it all out and deducted 'house-keeping' 

now he's retired, mum gets money out for him, from their joint account


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> tea or coffee?
> 
> I need to be good until tomorrow too, but I have a chocolate in my work drawer that I forgot to give to Badgers for his birthday :hmm :


 
eat the choc

he'll never know 

none of us will blab


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> tea or coffee?
> 
> I need to be good until tomorrow too, but I have a chocolate in my work drawer that I forgot to give to Badgers for his birthday :hmm :


 
Tea!

My colleague brough me back an all butter pan au chocolat at lunch....it's 330 calories which is more than the veggie curry I will be having for tea.

After yesterdays doughnut frenzy I really have to try to be good today so it is currently secreted in my bag to go home to Mr. QofG's....but home is a long way away


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic!...are you sure you have looked everywhere, Grans can be quite sneaky you know!


 
Two years of searching and the only thing of interest found has been some antique hamburgers (I think I posted about that)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> eat the choc
> 
> he'll never know
> 
> none of us will blab


It might go off if it's not disposed of soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> eat the choc
> 
> he'll never know
> 
> none of us will blab


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Tea!
> 
> My colleague brough me back an all butter pan au chocolat at lunch....it's 330 calories which is more than the veggie curry I will be having for tea.
> 
> After yesterdays doughnut frenzy I really have to try to be good today so it is currently secreted in my bag to go home to Mr. QofG's....but home is a long way away


BB was 5 March


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might go off if it's not disposed of soon


 
it's a health and safety issue


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

Just over 30 minutes to go....I am really very bored now, though I have done a little bit more work!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

the golden hour approacheth


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the golden hour approacheth


 
I'm already 25 minutes into it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm already 25 minutes into it


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

people keep asking me to do work. can't they see i'm trying to play sonic?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> people keep asking me to do work. can't they see i'm trying to play sonic?


 
The fuckers! Friday afternoon is games afternoon, they should know that!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The fuckers! Friday afternoon is games afternoon, they should know that!


 
I'm so pissed off I might fuck off to the pub.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm so pissed off I might fuck off to the pub.


 
That'll show them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I'm so pissed off I might fuck off to the pub.



Good plan 



neonwilderness said:


> That'll show them



Yeah!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

44 minutes - thank fuck for that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 44 minutes - thank fuck for that


 
10 minutes here...sorry!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 44 minutes - thank fuck for that



12


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

thinking about leaving early too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

Right, time for me to pack up and head home, laters y'all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

6mins...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 10 minutes here...sorry!


 


neonwilderness said:


> 12


 


drcarnage said:


> thinking about leaving early too


 


diddlybiddly said:


> 6mins...





fml


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

I've mentioned the pub so many times in the past 5 minutes I've been told to "fuck off to the pub already"

I might just take that advice.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> I've mentioned the pub so many times in the past 5 minutes I've been told to "fuck off to the pub already"
> 
> I might just take that advice.


 
Barley Wine?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

lazyboss is still here, thought he was going - might be able to sneak off at 4.50 but knowing my luck ...

*shakes fist*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Barley Wine?


 
I'll see what they have 

Laters draggers!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

on my lonesome


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm still here...


----------



## hiccup (Mar 11, 2011)

Just been told that not only will I have to stay an hour later than I planned, but will probably need to update some stuff remotely at midnight on Saturday.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just been told that not only will I have to stay an hour later than I planned, but will probably need to update some stuff remotely at midnight on Saturday.



leaving in 5 mins


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm still here...


 
thought you were off early doors?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

Was meant to be, I reckon you'll beat me out those doors.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2011)

Have a stowford, but can't shake off the week's stresses


----------



## machine cat (Mar 11, 2011)

too...much...barley wine


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> too...much...barley wine



 

barley wined


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2011)

drcarnage said:


> too...much...barley wine


 
Ha ha!

I am sober


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> I am sober


 
I am not sober 

ale in pub - now JD


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhh m8's  me and drew are decorating my new bedroom, it's killing both of us though, sore as fuck though, operation badger turd is going well, we are still doing the prep for the painting tomorrow, just hope we can get all the sanding done on the built in wardrobes, really tempted to just go fuck it and paint gloss on gloss, but that's not proper isit.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 12, 2011)

on the barley wine again


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> on the barley wine again


 
wut is machine cat?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 12, 2011)

machine cat


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> machine cat


 
Where are his ears ?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where are his ears ?


 
He sold them to buy more Barley Wine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He sold them to buy more Barley Wine


 
The fiend *covers Mr. Kippers' ears just in case*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 13, 2011)

Machine Cat Carnage have you seen this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12726332

Camping plus a Royal Wedding, two of my favourite things!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Monday!!! 
Glumday!!!

Big sleep last night which helps the mood but have run out of coffee which does not. The start of a six day week and working away from home Thursday/Friday night too. Last ten minutes on the sofa, then time to get showered and on the dragbus once again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat??


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat??


 
old news 

Morning all!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

morning


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Machine Cat Carnage have you seen this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12726332
> 
> Camping plus a Royal Wedding, two of my favourite things!!


 

accommodation = sorted. Cheers QOG


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

have to go to Goole this morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have to go to Goole this morning


 
Goole? Is it a nice place? 
I have not been myself so can't really comment.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Goole? Is it a nice place?
> I have not been myself so can't really comment.


 
it's not the prettiest of places


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning.  Lovely sunny morning spoiled by cuntboss being in


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat 

la la la work work work la la la


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it's not the prettiest of places


 
They should pretend they are Goo*g*le not Goole for a while?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They should pretend they are Goo*g*le not Goole for a while?


 
It would certainly increase tourism to the area.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They should pretend they are Goo*g*le not Goole for a while?


http://www.goole.com/

They have gone with Ask, an opportunity missed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely day out there, I'm in an office  

Bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Slow day is going s...l...o...w...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

___~~


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Machine Cat Carnage have you seen this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12726332
> 
> Camping plus a Royal Wedding, two of my favourite things!!


I laughed at this quite a bit, people will really come to look?  

machine cat?  morning 

(fucking name changers  )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Machine Cat Carnage have you seen this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12726332
> 
> Camping plus a Royal Wedding, two of my favourite things!!



I heard that the people of Clapham are excited about the arrival of Machine Cat, more excited than they are about the royal nuptials.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous day.  Not so gorgeous in the office.  People fucking well leaving in droves again, sending my cunting occupancy down by 30%


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Off to look at some repairs that need doing -


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning all!

I started wlaking to work...and then got distracted by the M&S sale....and had to get the tube as I was running late


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 14, 2011)

Mornin' you lot.

Stuck in office proofreading when I'd like to go exploring somewhere...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gorgeous day.


 
It is lovely out there today isn't it? 
The dragbus commute made me realise that I have no sunglasses. 

Crazy busy at work today, only in the office until Wednesday then off for hotel/corporate/conference madness until late Saturday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Just remembered I've booked Friday afternoon and two days next week off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Crazy busy at work today, only in the office until Wednesday then off for hotel/corporate/conference madness until late Saturday.


 


neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered I've booked Friday afternoon and two days next week off



you two make me sick


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, and I've got Friday and next week off too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered I've booked Friday afternoon and two days next week off


 
I've got two days off next week too!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you two make me sick


 
Me? 

I have work (just not in the office) Thursday till Saturday from 8am till 8pm lying in wait for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me?
> 
> I have work (just not in the office) Thursday till Saturday from 8am till 8pm lying in wait for me


 
Slacker


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

stephj said:


> Oh, and I've got Friday and next week off too


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I've got two days off next week too!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Slacker


 
I think Sunday will be a day of sleep and then Monday will be a day consisting of office till 12 and then pub


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me?
> 
> I have work (just not in the office) Thursday till Saturday from 8am till 8pm lying in wait for me



Ok. not you

the others are in my book 

*takes notes*


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

Went to make cup of tea, bumped into colleague, had a chat, and as a result forgot to buy a KitKat like I'd been planning to. And now I can't be arsed to walk all the way back to the vending machine. Life is hard sometimes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've got two days off next week too!!


 
Next week is a bit of a double edged sword.  I'm off Wednesday/Thursday and cuntboss is off on Friday which is good.  However Mr ManFlu is off Monday/Tuesday which isn't so good as I might end up with some of his work


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Ok. not you
> 
> the others are in my book
> 
> *takes notes*




Serves you right for having that week off in January


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Went to make cup of tea, bumped into colleague, had a chat, and as a result forgot to buy a KitKat like I'd been planning to. And now I can't be arsed to walk all the way back to the vending machine. Life is hard sometimes.


 
Life is a cruel mistress isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Serves you right for having that week off in January



I already APOLOGISED for that - 

Cheesus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Next week is a bit of a double edged sword.  I'm off Wednesday/Thursday and cuntboss is off on Friday which is good.  However Mr ManFlu is off Monday/Tuesday which isn't so good as I might end up with some of his work



I am off Thurday and Friday so the newbie will have to do my work, hee hee. 

The boss has just been talking constantly for about 10 minutes about something but I blocked it out like you would the sound of an annoying fly...I hope it wasn't anything important


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Went to make cup of tea, bumped into colleague, had a chat, and as a result forgot to buy a KitKat like I'd been planning to. And now I can't be arsed to walk all the way back to the vending machine. Life is hard sometimes.


 
next time you go to the vending machine , buy two kit kats, keep one for spare - so if a similar incident happens again - you will have prepared for it 

fail to prepare 
prepare to fail.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I already APOLOGISED for that -


 
Allegedly


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> next time you go to the vending machine , buy two kit kats, keep one for spare - so if a similar incident happens again - you will have prepared for it
> 
> fail to prepare
> prepare to fail.


 
Wise words


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Life is a cruel mistress isn't it?


 
What is this weeks food celebration?  Pie week was a bit of a wash out for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Email of the day so far 



> ... It’s unacceptable we need some brain power applied in order to correct the situation.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Email of the day so far


 
That's brain-ist! What if, like me, you have no brain power


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What is this weeks food celebration?  Pie week was a bit of a wash out for me


 
We are waiting with baited breath for Bacon Connoisseurs' Week (Monday 21st - Sunday 27th March 2011) but there are no other winners till then


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Off to lunch 

In these desperate times, the only thing I have to cling on to, is the possibility, nay, probability, nay certainty that we will hit 5000 today 


Don't let me down 


I need this


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What is this weeks food celebration?  Pie week was a bit of a wash out for me


 
If we lived in the USA then today would be good: 

National Potato Chip Day - March 14th 
American Chocolate Week - March 14th-20th


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If we lived in the USA then today would be good:
> 
> National Potato Chip Day - March 14th
> American Chocolate Week - March 14th-20th


 
American chocolate is a bit shit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> American chocolate is a bit shit


 
I like whatchamcallits


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Off to lunch
> 
> In these desperate times, the only thing I have to cling on to, is the possibility, nay, probability, nay certainty that we will hit 5000 today
> 
> ...


 
22 posts per hour until 5.  Doable I reckon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 22 posts per hour until 5.  Doable I reckon


 
yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes


 
Quite


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

right, off to lunch ,need to go to the Post Office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> American chocolate is a bit shit


 


marty21 said:


> I like whatchamcallits


 
Reese's peanut butter cups are good eating - but yeah otherwise American chocolate is dog dirt


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 22 posts per hour until 5.  Doable I reckon


 


marty21 said:


> yes


 


neonwilderness said:


> Quite


 
Indeed


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

Oreos are rubbish too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oreos are rubbish too.


 
 I like Oreos, they are good for dunking and chomping!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Indeed


 
Indubitably


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

Oreos are dry, brittle and tasteless. Animal feed beside a proper biscuit like a chocolate digestive.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Bit of a toothache today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oreos are dry, brittle and tasteless. Animal feed beside a proper biscuit like a chocolate digestive.


 
You're a wrong 'un ....though I will concede that chocolate digestives are better eating!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Last post at 12:28 ^ 

This is hardly the 5k Monday mentality is it people?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Broken Britain 

I might go to the shop shortly.  Need a break from the rubbish office conversation


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

back from lunch, post office was surprisingly trouble free - they had a fancy machine I could weigh and  pay the postage on my package , without queueing for the counter!!! It was like living in the future!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Broken Britain
> 
> I might go to the shop shortly.  Need a break from the rubbish office conversation


 
I think someone needs a Kit Kat


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think someone needs a Kit Kat


 
I'll do my best, but I might get sidetracked


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

I just sat outside in the sunshine  I saw some geese, some moorhens and some ducks.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll do my best, but I might get sidetracked


 
Easily done, my friend, easily done


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Last post at 12:28 ^
> 
> This is hardly the 5k Monday mentality is it people?


 
I know! I had to go and do some work which I feel is very inconsiderate when there is a dragging target to be met!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Lol!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Easily done, my friend, easily done


 
So it would seem


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

is it only 2.25?   bored and tired - didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Into the last 100 now and there is everything to play for


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

Really quite bored now but have work to do...boring work.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

good work Marines


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it only 2.25?   bored and tired - didn't sleep well last night.


 
The 3-4pm hour will be much better


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2011)

You don't see pipe cleaners around much any more do you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You don't see pipe cleaners around much any more do you?


 
What do small children use to make things or get stuck in their noses


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

I think Hobbycraft sell them at a vastly inflated price


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You don't see pipe cleaners around much any more do you?


 
Spent many childhood hours with these  

And plasticine


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2011)

Into the afternoon 

Shall go the bank and posty at 3, strollllling and not yomping, then back for about 4, just enough time to have a look around online and then time to go home!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What do small children use to make things or get stuck in their noses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
LOL!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

back from goole


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> back from goole


 
How was it? Do you still have all your limbs and faculties?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> back from goole


 
Phew!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was it? Do you still have all your limbs and faculties?


 
in and out with nah bother at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was it? Do you still have all your limbs and faculties?


 
He still has no ears


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 3-4pm hour will be much better


 
I lied


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He still has no ears


 
(((earless machine cat)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You don't see pipe cleaners around much any more do you?


I saw some on Saturday and almost bought them, but didn't.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You don't see pipe cleaners around much any more do you?


 
I was thinking this recently. 
We dont even have them in school for modelling. We have stuff like Modroc now  but  as its quite fun


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

just requested a file from storage 

this is my working life


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just requested a file from storage
> 
> this is my working life


 
___~ might help?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ___~ might help?


 
good call 

___~~~


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

~
|_P

cup of tea?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

There's a hole in the bottom of your cup


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

I know


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone got me this mug as a gift


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that your office mug?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Someone got me this mug as a gift


 
bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

5pm is looming but 5k is still a way off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 5pm is looming but 5k is still a way off


 
it seems a long long long way away


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

but I am doing all I can to help


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2011)

'rayyy into the last hourrrrr


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

us get there


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

the golden hour is here - I might leave at 4.30 though


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> us get there


 
This is more like it


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the golden hour is here - I might leave at 4.30 though


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I'm knackered

I will try and make up the time by getting in early tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the golden hour is here - I might leave at 4.30 though


 
5k fail then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

10 minutes for me....I must not be distracted by the M&S sale on the way to the station


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 5k fail then?


 
It's going to be close 

a glorious failure


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that your office mug?


 
This is my office mug:


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 10 minutes for me....I must not be distracted by the M&S sale on the way to the station


 
buy me some pants


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is my office mug:


 
what's the capacity of that thing - a Pint?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> buy me some pants


 
Large or X-large, boxers or briefs....or thong


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Large or X-large, boxers or briefs....or thong


 
all of  them please


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what's the capacity of that thing - a Pint?


and is that you?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> and is that you?


 
no, t'is Lord Badgers maam.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

A flurry of posts has taken us tantalisingly close to 5k


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> and is that you?


 


marty21 said:


> no, t'is Lord Badgers maam.



No, the mug is to scale but the photo is not me.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

we might well hit it soon 


whilst I am in the pub for a cheeky Monday evening pint


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> A flurry of posts has taken us tantalisingly close to 5k


 
Laying the groundwork for you bailing out?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Laying the groundwork for you bailing out?




 x gazillions


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm knackered


 
This is the reason this country is going to the dogs


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> all of  them please


 
In one?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what's the capacity of that thing - a Pint?


 
The mug holds more than a pint


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

not long now...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The mug holds more than a pint


 
Does it take a 500ml can?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does it take a 500ml can?


 
More than


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> More than


 
One of those massive lambrini bottles?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> One of those massive lambrini bottles?


 
I have never tried. 

_How many posts to go? _


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

23?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

5k fail?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

Phone calls at 5 to 5 don't go down well


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

I blame the 4.30 deserters


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Phone calls at 5 to 5 don't go down well


 
Hanging's too good for them?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Less than 20 posts? 
I am here till 17:30 then


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hanging's too good for them?


 
Some people obviously haven't heard of the special train


----------



## machine cat (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like I'll miss the 5k


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Phone calls at 5 to 5 don't go down well


Tell me about it 

I'm always tempted to say "good _evening_"


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Supermarket drag. No discount pies


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Canned bacon for the win


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Slim pickings in the bargain section. Did find a pie but it's veg


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Post fail


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Late dragbus fail


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Canned bacon for the win


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadly no tinned bacon for dinner.
Pizza instead with beer


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

Pizza in a can?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pizza in a can?


 
I would try it! 
Dough might be a bit soggy?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I blame the 4.30 deserters



I had a cheeky pint - now I am on the sofa - an heroic 5k failure today.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

saw two celebs today 

Sian Phillips - on a bus in Camden
Anthony Gormley - on a bike in Camden


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a cheeky pint - now I am on the sofa - an heroic 5k failure today.


 
Waltz off, wait until the 5k is close and then stroll back like some sort of glory hunter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

*sneaks in to look at post count*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *sneaks in to look at post count*


 
Getoutofityou


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Waltz off, wait until the 5k is close and then stroll back like some sort of glory hunter


 
outrageous!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2011)

For shame


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2011)

If I didn't have half a week booked off soon there would be hell on here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2011)

I want off to do some crochet and missed the 5k...serves me right for doing something constructive, I should have stuck to dragging!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Loseday 

Pretty damp and grey weather in SW2 today. 
Irritating day at w*rk yesterday and another one looks likely. Oh well!!
Coffee will help for now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

morning all - loseday it is


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning Marty. 
Loseday is not the best day is it? 

Did you have much ale last night?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

a pint of stella, and a couple of glasses of wine - so no.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning 

Back in the drag. 
Only me here so at least 15 minutes before 'Stupid Pop FM' is put on


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning
> 
> Back in the drag.
> Only me here so at least 15 minutes before 'Stupid Pop FM' is put on


 
I don't know how you stand for it Badgers, I really don't


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

The winging has started already 

This morning's topic is the Olympics


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't know how you stand for it Badgers, I really don't



The worst is when I find myself singing along to songs from Dirty Dancing 



neonwilderness said:


> The winging has started already
> 
> This morning's topic is the Olympics


 
Keep going on about how desperate you are for tickets to the Women's Artistic Gymnastics while licking your lips


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Keep going on about how desperate you are for tickets to the Women's Artistic Gymnastics while licking your lips


Too late, they are moaning about the cleaner now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The worst is when I find myself singing along to songs from Dirty Dancing


 
For shame 

Still just Joker and myself in the office. Where the fuck is everyone?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Stuck in the fog?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stuck in the fog?


 


I'd laugh if that came up - they all travel by train


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Fog on the line?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fog on the line?


 
I have that fucking song in my head now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have that fucking song in my head now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> .


 
Great minds, etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

We are one ^


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

'Superior Quality'


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

As it happens there is fog on the Tyne today, I can't even see the North bank (which is a blessing in itself)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 'Superior Quality'


 
You can't see it there, but he has a cooked chicken in this right hand


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You can't see it there, but he has a cooked chicken in this right hand



I have my chicken skin handbag in my left hand


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Chicken skin handbag 

Mornin all

Events in Japan have left me with one of those 'count your blessings' perspectives...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Shouldn't that be chicken skin manbag?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You can't see it there, but he has a cooked chicken in this right hand


 
My new goal in life is to spend a day fishing with Gazza


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Gazza and machine cat seen later


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gazza and machine cat seen later


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Chicken skin handbag
> 
> Mornin all
> 
> Events in Japan have left me with one of those 'count your blessings' perspectives...


 
Morning soj


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The worst is when I find myself singing along to songs from Dirty Dancing
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going on about how desperate you are for tickets to the Women's Artistic Gymnastics while licking your lips



and mention the women's beach volleyball as well - front row tickets!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and mention the women's beach volleyball as well - front row tickets!


 
You get to see the 'flossing' and feel the sweat spray over you in the front row


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I made some grey rectangles yesterday. My boss didn't like them. So I made two other sorts of grey rectangles. She didn't like those either, so now I'm back to using the original grey rectangles. So I was right all along. Go me.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You get to see the 'flossing' and feel the sweat spray over you in the front row


 
We love 'lympics 


It's all about the sport.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> As it happens there is fog on the Tyne today, I can't even see the North bank (which is a blessing in itself)


 
Oh you bastard  That fucking song will be in my head all day now!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was 'between' jobs at the last Olympics, had about a month off, found myself drawn to the intense and exciting competion at the beach volley ball competition.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well, I made some grey rectangles yesterday. My boss didn't like them. So I made two other sorts of grey rectangles. She didn't like those either, so now I'm back to using the original grey rectangles. So I was right all along. Go me.


 
you boss has rectangle anxiety


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have that fucking song in my head now





QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh you bastard  That fucking song will be in my head all day now!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Morning soj


 
who

the 

fuck?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> who
> 
> the
> 
> fuck?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> who
> 
> the
> 
> fuck?




morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Still no ears!!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

erm, is machine cat making a brew today, and does machine cat have an alternative career in  bundles?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> who
> 
> the
> 
> fuck?


 
aka machine pussy


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> aka machine pussy


 
 hah, I was right


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still no ears!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> hah, I was right


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Noooo - poor kitty!!! *starts humming Fog on the Tyne to take my mind of earless cat*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Noooo - poor kitty!!! *starts humming Fog on the Tyne to take my mind of earless cat*


 
It's ok, he won't be able to hear you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's ok, he won't be able to hear you



Lol


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Soft kitty, warm kitty, kitty with no ears


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

_______~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> _______~~


 
Is that a special cigarette or just an extra long ciggie break!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that a  cigarette or just an extra long ciggie break!


 
All cigarettes are special


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> erm, is machine cat making a brew today, and does machine cat have an alternative career in  bundles?


 
cat bundles


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cat bundles


 
Have you ever tried to bundle a cat?  They don't like it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> who
> 
> the
> 
> fuck?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you ever tried to bundle a cat?  They don't like it


 
We sometimes squeeze Mr. Kippers between us until he squeaks.... I deserve the bitings I get from him, I really do!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

almost dinner time...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost dinner time...


 
Lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch


 
this ^^


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^


 


It's dinner.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got all excited cos the menu on the intranet said it was spaghetti and meatballs for lunch today. But I just noticed that that is _last weeks menu_. *sigh*


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2011)

er....what is that blue cat thing?...is it real?....thankfully I don't have 'fog on the tyne' in my head but 'soft kityy, warm kitty'...which is  but also 

I have only x4 13 hour shifts to do before I'm off for 2 weeks with one week lounging on the beach.... I have reached the point of my life being mostly work/sleep due to working 60 hour weeks since late November and I will be glad to break that evil spell.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost dinner time...


 
I was going to try and hold out for a short afternoon, but don't think I'll last much longer


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> er....what is that blue cat thing?...is it real?


 
I hope not


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's dinner.


 
Biggest meal of the day?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2011)

oh is it photo-shopped?...only the bell & collar look strange to me (blue cat with no ears is obs strange but doesn't look photo-shopped to me).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I have only x4 13 hour shifts to do before I'm off for 2 weeks with one week lounging on the beach.... I have reached the point of my life being mostly work/sleep due to working 60 hour weeks since late November and I will be glad to break that evil spell.


 
 jealous


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Biggest meal of the day?


 
The meal a few hours before tea.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> oh is it photo-shopped?...only the bell & collar look strange to me (blue cat with no ears is obs strange but doesn't look photo-shopped to me).


 
Dunno, the page it was on doesn't exist anymore so we'll never know now.  IT's head looks a bit too round to be real to me though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The meal a few hours before tea.


 
Wrong


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wrong


 


> If you call it "tea", and eat it at around half past six, you are almost certainly working class or of working class origin. (If you have a tendency to personalize the meal, calling it "my tea", "our/us tea" and "your tea" - as in "I must be going home for my tea", "what's for us tea, love?" or "Come back to mine for your tea" - you are probably northern working class.)


Wor tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just got all excited cos the menu on the intranet said it was spaghetti and meatballs for lunch today. But I just noticed that that is _last weeks menu_. *sigh*


 
life is cruel 

my sandwich filling today was Italian Chicken.

Life is crueller for me, I don't have a work canteen, well there is one in the big office, but I am in a little office with no canteen.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just got all excited cos the menu on the intranet said it was spaghetti and meatballs for lunch today. But I just noticed that that is _last weeks menu_. *sigh*


 
What is today?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

6k?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Cleaner has been in so today's lunch is microwaved tomato soup with a hint of Cif lemon


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 6k?


 
This week maybe.  Bit of a tall order for today.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wrong


 
That says nothing about saying "dinner" instead of "lunch"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

My colleague at work just asked , why can't all people who are over here on work/student visas be electronically tagged - so that when their visa expires, they can be traced and expelled...

the tag will be removed when they leave the country and they will be fined as well for overstaying and the price of the tag and the price of finding them.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

her parents are foreigns btw


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno, the page it was on doesn't exist anymore so we'll never know now.  IT's head looks a bit too round to be real to me though


 
How can a page disappear?...I want to believe that it's not real but you just don't in this crazy ole world. It looks like it has been crossed with an owl...probably the result of them going to sea together.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> My colleague at work just asked , why can't all people who are over here on work/student visas be electronically tagged - so that when their visa expires, they can be traced and expelled...
> 
> the tag will be removed when they leave the country and they will be fined as well for overstaying and the price of the tag and the price of finding them.


He'd fit in well here


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He'd fit in well here


 
I told her that the BNP were looking for members (she's black!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> How can a page disappear?


The image is still found by google but the page it was on has been deleted 



moonsi til said:


> I want to believe that it's not real but you just don't in this crazy ole world. It looks like it has been crossed with an owl...probably the result of them going to sea together.


Remind me never to go to sea with an owl if that's what happens


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> My colleague at work just asked , why can't all people who are over here on work/student visas be electronically tagged - so that when their visa expires, they can be traced and expelled...
> 
> the tag will be removed when they leave the country and they will be fined as well for overstaying and the price of the tag and the price of finding them.


 


marty21 said:


> her parents are foreigns btw


 
have you asked her if she'd want her parents tagged?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have you asked her if she'd want her parents tagged?


 
or deported?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have you asked her if she'd want her parents tagged?


 
it's my next question

she did say that any employer who employed an illegal should be closed down - I said that might put hundreds out of work if it was a big employer 

so? she said 

What if it was our employer who employ several thousand

so?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

The newbie is eating his sandwich with the kind of lip smacking noises that would be cute in a small (even earless) kitten but are rather unpleasant coming a grown man!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is today?


 
Chicken kiev or thai veggie curry.

Had the curry. Was OK.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating his sandwich with the kind of lip smacking noises that would be cute in a small (even earless) kitten but are rather unpleasant coming a grown man!


 
The newbie's mouth should be electronically tagged


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

It's Tuesday afternoon people.

Are you raving or behaving?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Wasn't there a recent upchuck thread about unpleasant lip smacking?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chicken kiev or thai veggie curry.
> 
> Had the curry. Was OK.


 
Personally I would have gone for the Chicken kiev


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

she said, she's had her lunch now so she has lost her tory/bnp ways 

if the BNP were able to control the food supply


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chicken kiev or thai veggie curry.
> 
> Had the curry. Was OK.


 
I would have gone for the Kiev


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's Tuesday afternoon people.
> 
> Are you raving or behaving?


 
Behaving, sadly  

Got to go next door to the Office of Doom in a bit where I am sure I will be given the usual cheery i.e. deathly silence and staring, welcome!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wasn't there a recent upchuck thread about unpleasant lip smacking?



Really!! - oh dear god I am turning into an internet troll


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would have gone for the Kiev


 
I would have done if they didn't look so tiny, dry and shrivelled.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I would have done if they didn't look *so tiny, dry and shrivelled*



Are you sure that was the kiev you were looking at...*whistle nonchalantly*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Radio Woman is eating crisps loudly now. 
Well not crisps really, they are maize French Fries.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's Tuesday afternoon people.
> 
> Are you raving or behaving?


raving, just backed a 10-1 winner in first race at cheltenham!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she said, she's had her lunch now so she has lost her tory/bnp ways
> 
> if the BNP were able to control the food supply


 


fortunately we've only got one right wing loon here whose arguments are doomed to fail as they always begin with: "I read in the Metro..."


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> raving, just backed a 10-1 winner in first race at cheltenham!!!


 
sweet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sweet


innit?

that's probably my one winner for the week.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is eating crisps loudly now.
> Well not crisps really, they are *maize French Fries*.



WTF  They sound...wrong!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Where do people stand regards the Findus Crispy Pancake?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really!! - oh dear god I am turning into an internet troll


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> innit?
> 
> that's probably my one winner for the week.....



are you a random punter or do you go by the tipsters?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand regards the Findus Crispy Pancake?


 
A quality northern/sweedish product. Smaller than they used to be though.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand regards the Findus Crispy Pancake?


 
not sure, I think I had some in the early 90s, tasted alright.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand regards the Findus Crispy Pancake?


 
I loved them when they first appeared as they were an innovation to rival the toasted sandwich (from a toasted sandwich maker of course) as good eating....however don't think I have eaten one for the past 20 odd years!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you a random punter or do you go by the tipsters?


intuition innit. feeling in the water. 

*taps nose*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

just got a second in the second. i might even make some money today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A quality northern/sweedish product. Smaller than they used to be though.


 
I always wonder if these things from our youth are smaller or we are bigger?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you sure that was the kiev you were looking at...*whistle nonchalantly*


 
I think so. What else could it have been?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I always wonder if these things from our youth are smaller or we are bigger?


 
wagon wheels


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wagon wheels


 
cream eggs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> cream eggs


 
they used to be the size of rugby balls


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do people stand regards the Findus Crispy Pancake?


 
I don't mind them but it has been a number of years since I've had one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they used to be the size of rugby balls


 
http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/image16/cadbury_creme_egg.jpg


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think so. What else could it have been?


 
A small pork sausage?



marty21 said:


> wagon wheels



My Mum used to try and bribe me with those on the bus to ballet 'cos I got travel sick and she thought that if she could distract me with a wagon wheel I wouldn't get sick....it didn't work, I just now and forever associate wagon wheels with feeling like I am about to throw up


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't mind them but it has been a number of years since I've had one.



Flavours? 

Minced Beef
Three Cheeses
Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn

Chicken Curry went then came back? 
Did the Lobster Thermidor, Roasted Butternut Squash & Goats Cheese or Moroccan Lamb Tagine  flavours ever get made?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A small pork sausage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sausages weren't on the menu (see earlier post)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> cream eggs


curly wurly


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Flavours?
> 
> Minced Beef
> Three Cheeses
> Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn



Three cheese all the way 



> Chicken Curry went then came back?
> Did the Lobster Thermidor, Roasted Butternut Squash & Goats Cheese or Moroccan Lamb Tagine  flavours ever get made?


 
I spy a business oportunity


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Flavours?
> 
> Minced Beef
> Three Cheeses
> ...


 
Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn for me!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Minced Beef
> Three Cheeses
> Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn


 
Minced beef are my preferred ones



machine cat said:


> I spy a business oportunity


IIRC they went into administration after a non-suspicious fire hmm last year, could be easy pickings for a takeover


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/image16/cadbury_creme_egg.jpg


 
maybe i had really really small hands then


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I always wonder if these things from our youth are smaller or we are bigger?


 
do they still sell those big bottles of lucozade you used to see next to EVERY hospital bed? I haven't seen them in a long time.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> IIRC they went into administration after a non-suspicious fire hmm last year, could be easy pickings for a takeover


 
If we took over the company then we'd be able to make Badgers' Lobster Thermidor, Roasted Butternut Squash & Goats Cheese or Moroccan Lamb Tagine flavours and flog them to Waitrose at silly prices.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

I was sure that there was another crispy pancake flavour? 
Like a ham and cheese or bacon and cheese? 
Did I dream it?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

You'd have to call them Crepé Chapelux or something


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was sure that there was another crispy pancake flavour?
> Like a ham and cheese or bacon and cheese?
> Did I dream it?


 
Chicken curry, it would seem:

http://www.finduscrispypancakes.com/


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was sure that there was another crispy pancake flavour?
> Like a ham and cheese or bacon and cheese?
> Did I dream it?


 
I'm sure I can remember a cheese and bacon flavour but google isn't bring anything up


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chicken curry, it would seem:
> 
> http://www.finduscrispypancakes.com/


 


machine cat said:


> I'm sure I can remember a cheese and bacon flavour but google isn't bring anything up



The Chicken Curry was real
I am sure there was a cheese and meat though?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

I got given one of these free at Paddington yesterday, just eaten it and it was rather nice!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

> Thank you for taking the time to fill out our form. Your comments are always important to us regarding our products and website.
> To return to the Findus UK homepage, click here.



We wait the news


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We wait the news


 


There was a cheese and bacon one, I'm certain of it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There was a cheese and bacon one, I'm certain of it.


 
Your word is gospel


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

The hell that is 3-4pm nears a close and I think the pancakes helped


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Your word is gospel


 
If I am wrong the people shall decide my punishment.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If I am wrong the people shall decide my punishment.


 
chop off his ears!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

From wiki

"Approximately 450,000 Crispy Pancakes were destroyed in a fire at Findus' plant in *Newcastle-upon-Tyne*, UK on 6 January 2009."

Mmmm....an accidental fire so you say neon"FogOnTheTyne"wilderness


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Win (fail) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12749912


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> From wiki
> 
> "Approximately 450,000 Crispy Pancakes were destroyed in a fire at Findus' plant in *Newcastle-upon-Tyne*, UK on 6 January 2009."
> 
> Mmmm....an accidental fire so you say neon"FogOnTheTyne"wilderness


 
Yes.  Accident.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> From wiki
> 
> "Approximately 450,000 Crispy Pancakes were destroyed in a fire at Findus' plant in *Newcastle-upon-Tyne*, UK on 6 January 2009."
> 
> Mmmm....an accidental fire so you say neon"FogOnTheTyne"wilderness



I think they got overdone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Win (fail) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12749912


 
Lol  That is why I love this country, we try and do something cool and heroically fail


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Backwards clocks aren't easy you know


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> curly wurly


 
Damn you paulie - I was gonna post that


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Win (fail) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12749912


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes.  Accident.


 
Mmm... it says destroyed but presumeably that just means they were never found and so, in fact, could still be in use by date and eatable 'somewhere' in Tyne & Wear


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you know, I've never had a Findus crispy pancake?  Ever?  I'm quite glad about that, as it goes.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm... it says destroyed but presumeably that just means they were never found and so, in fact, could still be in use by date and eatable 'somewhere' in Tyne & Wear


 
I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


 
Send me a box of Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn and I will say no more about it!

Unless you are planning a Findus Crispy Pancake coup for the Royal Wedding and are going to flood the market with commemorative Minced Kate and 3 Cheese Wills pancakes!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Do you know, I've never had a Findus crispy pancake?  Ever?  I'm quite glad about that, as it goes.


 
Will Fedex you some tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The hell that is 3-4pm nears a close and I think the pancakes helped


 
golden hour now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> golden hour now


 
You're not leaving early again are you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Send me a box of Chicken, Bacon and Sweetcorn and I will say no more about it!
> 
> Unless you are planning a Findus Crispy Pancake coup for the Royal Wedding and are going to flood the market with commemorative Minced Kate and 4 Cheese Wills pancakes!


 
Well I have booked a pitch on Clapham Common, but that's entirely unrelated


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You're not leaving early again are you?


 
no 



maybe 4.45


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Unless you are planning a Findus Crispy Pancake coup for the Royal Wedding and are going to flood the market with commemorative Minced Kate and 3 Cheese Wills pancakes!


 
I'm keeping a close eye on neon just in case he does something like this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well I have booked a pitch on Clapham Common, but that's entirely unrelated


 
Oh that would be so great - a Findus Crispy Pancake Stall, you could take it round all the festivals, that would be so cool!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will Fedex you some tomorrow


 
Can I have something else instead please? Like erm, some dugs?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

Just spent 4 days solid working on redecorating new bedroom. I hurt. Everywhere. I don't even have the energy to get up and put the tv on. :|


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Just spent 4 days solid working on redecorating new bedroom. I hurt. Everywhere. I don't even have the energy to get up and put the tv on. :|


 
post a pic!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Just spent 4 days solid working on redecorating new bedroom. I hurt. Everywhere. I don't even have the energy to get up and put the tv on. :|


 


Will a Findus Crispy Pancake make it better?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

I am off about 17:30 so pretty standard.
Have not got any money for a sly cider on the bus though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

'new' bedroom?  you moved house then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Can I have something else instead please? Like erm, some dugs?


 
findus crispy pancake with magic mushrooms and cheese


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

Touch though, my mam cleaned my kitchen for me & got me a new kettle with money she borrowed off me that I didn't even have to give her. Oh the joys of overdrafts, I've gone over mine. :|


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> post a pic!


 
Pics on my fb with before ones too, seriously grafted my cunt off.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Pics on my fb with before ones too, seriously grafted my cunt off.


 
will check later 



((((tp cunt))))


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Can I have something else instead please? Like erm, some dugs?


 
Dugs you say? 
An aggressive mammalian species native to the planet Malastare?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 'new' bedroom?  you moved house then?


 
Nah flatmate moved out late November, the room he had was the biggest and it was seriously VILE.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will a Findus Crispy Pancake make it better?


 
I dunno, never had one. :|


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Nah flatmate moved out late November, the room he had was the biggest and it was seriously VILE.


 
Oh yep - The fat smelly geezer?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah lol


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to roll a smoke and have some painkillers, ankles started fucking hurting again, brb


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm keeping a close eye on neon just in case he does something like this


 
Something like what?

(The parcel is in the post btw)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Something like what?
> 
> (The parcel is in the post btw)


 
I think another parcel better be in the post too


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> findus crispy pancake with magic mushrooms and cheese


 
Not _quite_ what I was after marty...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Something like what?
> 
> (The parcel is in the post btw)


 
I don't want anyone ruining what will be the event of the decade!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dugs you say?
> An aggressive mammalian species native to the planet Malastare?


 
Uh.  Yes?  

No




tribal_princess said:


> Nah flatmate moved out late November, the room he had was the biggest and it was seriously VILE.


 
Ah, okay.  I never decorate.  I just let the smoke turn everything magnolia


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think another parcel better be in the post too


 
If you're lucky I might send Gazza down with it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Wifey just went to get me some Findus Crispy Pancakes but the only flavour was chicken/bacon/sweetcorn which I don't want. 
Sweetcorn ruins all things


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If you're lucky I might send Gazza down with it


 
can he bring a fishing rod too?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey just went to get me some Findus Crispy Pancakes but the only flavour was chicken/bacon/sweetcorn which I don't want.
> Sweetcorn ruins all things


 
I think she should go to shop after shop until she finds what you want


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can he bring a fishing rod too?


 
Only if you are a legend (Marty isn't that far from Moaty )


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think she should go to shop after shop until she finds what you want


 
I feel the same way as you Marty, I truly do


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I feel the same way as you Marty, I truly do


 
broken britain


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Only if you are a legend (Marty isn't that far from Moaty )


 
I'm a legend in my own mind


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> broken britain


 
Middle Britain now, apparently - according to little nicky on the telly tother night.  MIDDLE Britain. Wish they'd make their fucking minds up like


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Middle what?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

almost there folks...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Middle what?


 
Britain

Can't remember the reasoning behind it now, was quite stoned, but it did raise a group contemptuous FUCK OFF in our house at the time


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost there folks...


 
Yup

Who's having a drink tonight then?  I am - nice bottle of red int car


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Britain
> 
> Can't remember the reasoning behind it now, was quite stoned, but it did raise a group contemptuous FUCK OFF in our house at the time


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost there folks...


 
Can someone send me £2.58 please


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yup
> 
> Who's having a drink tonight then?  I am - nice bottle of red int car


 
Not for me.  I'm on a self-enforced no booze rule Monday to Thursday (unless I finish dragging early - then I'll nip to the boozer).

In other news, I'm 10.5 hours up on flexi this month. Early finish tomorrow?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can someone send me £2.58 please


 
Might be able to sort you out a crispy pancake


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2011)

Time to go I think


----------



## machine cat (Mar 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time to go I think


 
About time I fucked off too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, I'm 10.5 hours up on flexi this month. Early finish tomorrow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, I'm 10.5 hours up on flexi this month. Early finish tomorrow?


Still two weeks to go this month... blimey 

I have no days off this month  

(9.5 next month though )


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
I've got Friday off. Do I qualify too?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've got Friday off. Do I qualify too?


 
You invented the word


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Going, going......


----------



## hiccup (Mar 15, 2011)

Outta here/


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Gone


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Deadsday / Humpday

Last day in the office drag for me this week. Three days away working though, back late Saturday night. Gonna be hard drag but at least I get hotel perks. Cooked breakfast every morning and my bed made for me. Would rather be at home than in a hotel despite the perks


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

went out on a Tuesday night !  feeling slightly tender this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> went out on a Tuesday night !  feeling slightly tender this morning.


 
Tender?

Head or arse?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Deadsday / Humpday
> 
> Last day in the office drag for me this week. Three days away working though, back late Saturday night. Gonna be hard drag but at least I get hotel perks. Cooked breakfast every morning and my bed made for me. Would rather be at home than in a hotel despite the perks


 
Where are you going?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning MC  

Back at the dragdesk again. 
Radio Woman is in early so CrapPopFM is on


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like there could be trouble over some holidays I've booked that cuntboss also wanted off


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like there could be trouble over some holidays I've booked that cuntboss also wanted off


 
Troubles eh? 
These things have a habit of spilling over


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like there could be trouble over some holidays I've booked that cuntboss also wanted off


 
Did you book them first?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Troubles eh?
> These things have a habit of spilling over


 
When I looked last week the second May bank holiday week was free so I put a form in for it.  She said that she had been thinking about taking it off, but it didn't matter.  Now when I've checked today her days are marked on and mine aren't 

I will strategically ask her about it when the other bosses are in...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> When I looked last week the second May bank holiday week was free so I put a form in for it.  She said that she had been thinking about taking it off, but it didn't matter.  *Now when I've checked today her days are marked on and mine aren't *
> 
> I will strategically ask her about it when the other bosses are in...


 
what a cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Did you book them first?


 
See above.  I'm not really arsed about having the week.  If it had been someone else booking them at the same time I'd probably just change, but as it's her being a cunt I'll make an exception


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> See above.  I'm not really arsed about having the week.  If it had been someone else booking them at the same time I'd probably just change, but as it's her being a cunt I'll make an exception


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> See above.  I'm not really arsed about having the week.  If it had been someone else booking them at the same time I'd probably just change, but as it's her being a cunt I'll make an exception


 
You could 'sell' her the week? 

Tell her that you have booked hotel or something for £400 and you can transfer the booking but have to pay a 50% cancellation fee. 
Seeing as she earns 'cuntboss wages' she can easily cover this £200. 

WinWin?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

We'll see what happens when I mention it when the other boss is in.

I have 'made plans' for that week now though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Radio Woman is cross. 
Post It Notes are not as sticky as they 'used to be' apparently!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> When I looked last week the second May bank holiday week was free so I put a form in for it.  She said that she had been thinking about taking it off, but it didn't matter.  Now when I've checked today her days are marked on and mine aren't
> 
> I will strategically ask her about it when the other bosses are in...


 
Ooh that is soooooo annoying 

My boss sometimes does similar, any dates you say you are thinking of booking as holiday she does a sort of "ohh, erm, well I was...no...it's oka_y_, you take them off" in a wounded voice.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is cross.
> Post It Notes are not as sticky as they 'used to be' apparently!


 
this country's going to the dogs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tender?
> 
> Head or arse?


 

both


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like there could be trouble over some holidays I've booked that cuntboss also wanted off



cuntboss in being a cunt shocka!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Three days away working though, back late Saturday night. Gonna be hard drag but at least I get hotel perks. Cooked breakfast every morning and my bed made for me. Would rather be at home than in a hotel despite the perks





machine cat said:


> Where are you going?



East London way 

Corporate Man just mentioned that we can all 'take it easy' from next week. I hope that means some bonus days off


----------



## kittyP (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is cross.
> Post It Notes are not as sticky as they 'used to be' apparently!


 
I swear this is true too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Just noticed that Bacon Connoisseurs' Week is followed immediately by National Cask Ale Week  

This is a fortnight of win and cholesterol ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just noticed that Bacon Connoisseurs' Week is followed immediately by National Cask Ale Week
> 
> This is a fortnight of win and cholesterol ^


 
Oooh I have registered my interest on the Cask Ale site


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just noticed that Bacon Connoisseurs' Week is followed immediately by *National Cask Ale Week*
> 
> This is a fortnight of win and cholesterol ^



oops, I started celebrating that last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

If I could be arsed to get off my fat arse I would go into the kitchen where my bag with my work is and start work...and more importantly make some coffee. But I appear to be welded to the sofa.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh I have registered my interest on the Cask Ale site


 
Me too


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

May start celebrating cask ale week when I finish early today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cuntboss in being a cunt shocka!


 
Living up to her name


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> May start celebrating cask ale week when I finish early today.


 
I would have called you a cunt, but I just realised that April is shaping up nicely, 3 long weekends for me 

Off on the Friday 8th - when it is my birthday king weekend away
Easter 
and the following weekend, when I'm off Thursday, Friday (Some royals getting married) and Monday (May Day) 

I am *Hearting* April already.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would have called you a cunt, but I just realised that April is shaping up nicely, 3 long weekends for me


 
Same, 3 short weeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

I have coffee


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been nominated for an award. 
That is flattering and really unexpected. 

It will only cost me £160 to enter the awards too!!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2011)

a hour to the weekend


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this country's going to the dogs


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> a hour to the weekend


 
 as usual 

Padawan Learner has just booked next Thursday off


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> as usual
> 
> Padawan Learner has just booked next Thursday off


 
haha 

i have next thursday and friday off too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> *i have next thursday and friday off too*



So do I


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> So do I


 
good for you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good for you


 
I'm going to Bruges. So there!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm going to Bruges. So there!


 
i'm going to venice 

i have been to bruges


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm going to venice
> 
> i have been to bruges


 
I've been to Bruges a few times before.....but have never been to Venice  (Mr. QofG's has, he took a lady friend their once, before he met me)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

I might have one day off next week. 
Monday and Thursday are out of the question. 
should I try and get Loseday or Freeday? I think that Freeday is the way to go!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might have one day off next week.
> Monday and Thursday are out of the question.
> should I try and get Loseday or Freeday? I think that Freeday is the way to go!


 
Definitely freeday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm going to venice
> 
> i have been to bruges


 
I have been to Bruges, Brussells, and Antwerp - planning on going to Ghent at some point

I have not been to Venice


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been to Bruges a few times before.....but have never been to Venice  (Mr. QofG's has, he took a lady friend their once, before he met me)


 
you need to go to Venice and give him a great time, so he only ever remembers Venice with you, and not that Harlot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have been to Bruges, Brussells, and Antwerp - planning on going to Ghent at some point
> 
> I have not been to Venice


 
Ghent is great - some fantastic bars, a wonderful social history museum, Huis Van Alijn, and the Gravensteen castle is a great place to scramble around and pretend to fight each other with broad swords!

Not done Antwerp yet but it is on our list. We like Belgium, have been to Bruges 4 times plus Ghent, Mechelen and Leuven (home of Stella Artois)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

lunch?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Soon


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2011)

Lunch in 11 minutes... ... ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Lunch at 13:00 
Have shopping to do


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

lunch over


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2011)

Lunch was vegetable-based and underwhelming, so am about to have a raisin and biscuit yorkie* to make up for it.





*the one true yorkie


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

turkey salad butty
sausage roll
pack of wotsits


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravioli 
2 x Jam donuts 
Cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

sausage and egg sandwhich (Toasted) and a coffee.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

Two poached eggs on Weight Watchers toast and some Weight Watchers cheesy puffs for my lunch. Now watching "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" before I head back to the Capital Wastelands via the medium of PS3


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Leaving at 4 today


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Leaving at 4 today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Leaving at 4 today


 
cunt

I am saying it quietly as I am already at home


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Leaving at 4 today


 
I am canceling your order of crispy pancakes


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> cunt
> 
> I am saying it quietly as I am already at home


I don't think you get to say it at all then


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to leave on time today, as I forgot my bike lights, so need daylight to get home safely.

Got a half day on Friday 

Going to London Zoo


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have to leave on time today, as I forgot my bike lights, so need daylight to get home safely.


I might forget my lights on Friday


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Just over an hour left...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have to leave on time today, as I forgot my bike lights, so need daylight to get home safely.
> 
> Got a half day on Friday
> 
> Going to London Zoo


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I might forget my lights on Friday



I might drive in on Friday and claim my lights aren't working so I can go home early too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just over an hour left...



Zip it Skippy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

I might forget my trousers


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might forget my trousers


 
Again?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey just went to get me some Findus Crispy Pancakes but the only flavour was chicken/bacon/sweetcorn which I don't want.
> Sweetcorn ruins all things


 
Can't believe that Sainsbury's AND Iceland failed to deliver the Findus Crispy Pancakes we required last night. 
Might try Tesco tonight but I am starting to lose faith.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

IT have just delivered a laptop to me. Invoice is in my name but I never placed the order


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> IT have just delivered a laptop to me. Invoice is in my name but I never placed the order


 
Walk calmly out the door


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Just walked through the shopping centre and saw this:


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

anyone want to buy a laptop?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just walked through the shopping centre and saw this:


 
There's one of those near here.  I might have been tempted if they weren't just in an empty glass fronted shop with people gawping though the windows


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

6 minutes to go


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just walked through the shopping centre and saw this:


 
I'd like to try it, but the place near work charges about £25 a go.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> anyone want to buy a laptop?


 
Yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes


 
HP Compaq 2510p
Intel Centrino Pro
Windows 2000 (lol)

£90


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

bollocks... i need to go. 

ta'ra all


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 6 minutes to go



  etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> HP Compaq 2510p
> Intel Centrino Pro
> Windows 2000 (lol)
> 
> £90



£9


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> HP Compaq 2510p
> Intel Centrino Pro
> Windows 2000 (lol)
> 
> £90



I offer £10 plus a packet of findus crispy pancakes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I offer £10 plus a packet of findus crispy pancakes


 
I offer £11 plus an all day breakfast in a can


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I offer £11 plus an all day breakfast in a can


 
£11.50 plus a packet of Hula Hoops AND a packet of Frazzles


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £11.50 plus a packet of Hula Hoops AND a packet of Frazzles


 
£11.55 PLUS 48 Cadbury Creme Eggs


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

£0.50 plus 750 crispy pancakes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

P&P is free right?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

I think he mentioned something about Western Union and a release fee


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think he mentioned something about Western Union and a release fee






sadly I have been outbid


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2011)

Second chance offer?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Second chance offer?


 
depends on P&P


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Close to the end now peeps. 
I am getting nervous about the coming days, need beer


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Late start tomorrow - heading for a meeting at 10am - so not really worth rolling up at the office before hand


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

People are leaving, time for me to leave too I feel


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a bit sore and hungry, but 15 mins and I'll be


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Foxy boxing?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Meh, late drag finish


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meh, late drag finish



I left the office at 5, but then ran into a tenant before I left the estate, who kept me talking for 20fuckingminutes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> £0.50 plus 750 crispy pancakes


 
deal


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2011)

Early drag, very early drag!!! 

Woke up, logged into work at 05:00 and sent some emails. Coffee now with some Radio 4 and then a bit more work. Check packing and a shower then my driver (Padawan Learner) arrives about 07:00. Going to be a busy day today, hopefully will be finished by about 20:00, then some dinner and probably a very early night! This loop continues for Friday and Saturday so I foresee a very lazy Sunday before the return to normal office drag hours. Fingers crossed for a four day week next week. 

In other news Brixton Tesco do not sell Findus Crispy Pancakes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Early drag, very early drag!!!
> 
> Woke up, logged into work at 05:00 and sent some emails. Coffee now with some Radio 4 and then a bit more work. Check packing and a shower then my driver (Padawan Learner) arrives about 07:00. Going to be a busy day today, hopefully will be finished by about 20:00, then some dinner and probably a very early night! This loop continues for Friday and Saturday so I foresee a very lazy Sunday before the return to normal office drag hours. Fingers crossed for a four day week next week.
> 
> *In other news Brixton Tesco do not sell Findus Crispy Pancakes*


 
definite gap in the market


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

morning all - heading straight for a meeting this morning, so slightly later start

this afternoon 

meeting with lazyboss


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Good start to the day:

"Did you see the One Show last night?"

No


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2011)

Business breakfast....

Double sausage muffin meal
Bacon, egg and cheese bagel
Lashings of ketchup and win


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Should have left for work really. Struggling for motivation right now.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good start to the day:
> 
> "Did you see the One Show last night?"
> 
> No


 
Have you ever seen the One Show?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have you ever seen the One Show?


 
I accidentally switched onto it once and saw a few minutes of it.  That was more than enough.

I usually get a detailed description of whatever happened anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning - I am feeling a bit glum today and am not sure why 

I do have to go and see an amateur performance of "Lark Rise" tonight, maybe it's that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Some cunt has put blue paper in the printer. Blue paper!  They should be beheaded, by a blue paper cut


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Some cunt has put blue paper in the printer. Blue papar!  They should be beheaded, by a blue paper cut




Scolding email time?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Hanging's too good for them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Scolding email time?



That is so tempting 



neonwilderness said:


> Hanging's too good for them


 
Absolutely!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning 

Last but one lesson at college today, then in to work for 10am... I ache like a bastard, but in a good way.

QoG - I can hear steam coming out your ears from here! 



Badgers said:


> In other news Brixton Tesco do not sell Findus Crispy Pancakes


Should've gone to iceland


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Boom! I'm all at work n shit.

In fact, I have been here for well over an hour.

Might do some work soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

I am going to miss watching "Love Thy Neighbour" live tonight, will have to record it. Hippies vs Southerners!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to miss watching "Love Thy Neighbour" live tonight, will have to record it. Hippies vs Southerners!!


 
I'll make the effort to watch it this time - promise 

I did see half of the previous episode over the weekend but C4od kept going down.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to miss watching "Love Thy Neighbour" live tonight, will have to record it. Hippies vs Southerners!!


 
I'll probably watch.  At least they won't be getting "startled by seeing any black faces"


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

Just managed to get out of tomorrow's after-work "do"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll probably watch.  At least they won't be getting "startled by seeing any black faces"


 


Mind you I am going to Beaconsfield tonight which acording to the creator/writer of "Midsomer Murders" (where it is sometimes filmed) would startle people if there were any black faces there!!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just managed to get out of tomorrow's after-work "do"


 
Skillz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just managed to get out of tomorrow's after-work "do"


 
Excellent work  Was it in aid of anything special?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just managed to get out of tomorrow's after-work "do"


 
Special train?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I want to go back to being brunette rather than blonde...but that may mean going grey first (i.e. while letting my current blondeness grow out) which may take a while. Mmmmm....I may start a thread in suburban about this and then prevarecate as ever


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mind you I am going to Beaconsfield tonight which acording to the creator/writer of "Midsomer Murders" (where it is sometimes filmed) would startle people if there were any black faces there!!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Should've gone to iceland


 
I already tried iceland for him the other day


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr OneShow is onto one of our suppliers (who are a bit shit tbf) giving them hell


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent work  Was it in aid of anything special?



Not really - it was our very belated Xmas do.



hiccup said:


> Skillz


 


neonwilderness said:


> Special train?


 
I told everyone "I don't want to go." 

Worked a treat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr. QofG's just sent me this rather excited email, I have to admit it got my stationary juices going too!

_For this pm's presentation I was looking for some flipchart paper but found something more exciting which I didn't know existed - a giant sized Post -It pad! The Beast measures a mighty 64cm x 60cm and you simply peel off the sheets and stick them straight to the wall/door/colleague's backs._


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I told everyone "I don't want to go."
> 
> Worked a treat


 
Direct approach


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I already tried iceland for him the other day


 
Word has it that Asda generally have them.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's just sent me this rather excited email, I have to admit it got my stationary juices going to!
> 
> _For this pm's presentation I was looking for some flipchart paper but found something more exciting which I didn't know existed - a giant sized Post -It pad! The Beast measures a mighty 64cm x 60cm and you simply peel off the sheets and stick them straight to the wall/door/*colleague's backs*._


 
I may have to try and sneak some of the these onto the next stationary order.  The guy who does the orders is usually the subject of our office japes though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Direct approach


 
Aye. The meal is booked for 7 so I asked which pub everyone was going to beforehand. They're not going anywhere - everyone will work until it's time to go to the meal. 

Fuck that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Also useful as a fancy dress outfit


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Aye. The meal is booked for 7 so I asked which pub everyone was going to beforehand. They're not going anywhere - everyone will work until it's time to go to the meal.
> 
> Fuck that.


Sounds like a great night 

Where are they going?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Also useful as a fancy dress outfit


 
Draw your own?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like a great night
> 
> Where are they going?


 
This place: http://www.redhot-worldbuffet.com/


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This place: http://www.redhot-worldbuffet.com/


 
Looks alright, not worth 2 hours extra work though.

I am still pushing to get one of our office meals here, but some people aren't keen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This place: http://www.redhot-worldbuffet.com/


 
That looks too complicated - indian, japanese, swiss and italian cuisine in the same place. My brain would hurt too much trying to decide which one to go for and then realising that I COULD HAVE ALL OF THEM!!!!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Might go to the chip shop for lunch today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Might go to the chip shop for lunch today


 
Savaloy? Battered sausage? Fish cake?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

The food does look good, but I can't believe that everyone is seriously considering working until 7. Madness.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Savaloy? Battered sausage? Fish cake?


 
Probably just a big bag of chips, drenched in non-brewed condiment and heavily dusted with salt that tastes of chemicals.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Probably just a big bag of chips, drenched in non-brewed condiment and heavily dusted with salt that tastes of chemicals.


 
Lovely


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Although I am starting to hear the siren call of the battered sausage...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Pot of curry sauce for dipping?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

That would be good, but I usually eat the chips on the walk back to the office, so logistically difficult.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

I just used a cloth in the kitchen to wipe a splodge off my dress... I think it had bleach on it - I've now got a lighter coloured patch on my new blue dress


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I just used a cloth in the kitchen to wipe a splodge off my dress... I think it had bleach on it - I've now got a lighter coloured patch on my new blue dress


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That would be good, but I usually eat the chips on the walk back to the office, so logistically difficult.


 





This would also allow for peas and gravy


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you have a spare one you could lend me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


I am trying not to cry   

I don't buy clothes very often!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I am trying not to cry
> 
> I don't buy clothes very often!


 
Maybe the rest of the fabric will fade a bit to match the lighter patch


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Do you have a spare one you could lend me?


 
Sadly I am out of stock at the moment


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe the rest of the fabric will fade a bit to match the lighter patch


Maybe. It's my own fault for being a clumsy twat!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Wipe the rest of the dress too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Maybe. It's my own fault for being a *clumsy twat*!


 
You have my sympathy, and empathy, on that  *looks at coffee stain on trousers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wipe the rest of the dress too?


The WHOLE dress? Nah I'll sulk for a bit then wait til weekend and bung it in the wash and see what happens... still to have my lunch


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

chilli for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

grim social services meeting is grim


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Bobby's BBQ sauce potato snax


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14242


 
35p - bargain!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

They were a major part of my diet in my student days, sadly they have gone the way of wagon wheels and cream eggs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

had lunch in a camden cafe, woman didn't seem to understand me , asked for a sandwich, she kept showing me rolls, paninis etc - a sandwich, white bread, I had to repeat a couple of times, miserly fillings tbh - the usual woman there is much better


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

Still hungry


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Still hungry


 
Good job you're not waiting until 7


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

I may nip to the shop...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Tea for me. Plus a small (dark  but I still ate it) chocolate


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm still hungry too, may have to have a snidey mini mars bar soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Well it looks like it will be a busy afternoon on the i-phone for the newbie 

I fail to see how the boss can sit there, watch him playing games on his phone, which he is brazen about doing, and say nothing. Especially as she said to me as she handed over the post "Oh there is quite a lot for you to do today. I could possibly try and help if you like". Well no as actually it is all fairly easy but surely asking the lazy fucker who is playing on his phone to help would be better!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a last minute change of lunch plan - canteen were doing toad-in-the-hole, so I had that. It was good.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

excellent news - meeting with lazyboss soon


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Word has it that Asda generally have them.


 
Damn there is not one near here


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I am trying not to cry
> 
> I don't buy clothes very often!


 
Oh noes B that's def worth a little blub in my book


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Had a last minute change of lunch plan - canteen were doing toad-in-the-hole, so I had that. It was good.


 
Nom ! Did you get gravy with it? And mash. Or chips? Or just pure unadultered toad and hole?!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Damn there is not one near here


 
None near me either. I did go to Jack Fultons at lunchtime but they only had a copycat brand.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> None near me either. I did go to Jack Fultons at lunchtime but they only had a copycat brand.


 
Yeah they had a rank looking (ha ha ranker looking than bloody crispy pancakes ) copy in iceland. 
I was going to get them but then realised they had sweetcorn in and Badgers would have been none too pleased.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nom ! Did you get gravy with it? And mash. Or chips? Or just pure unadultered toad and hole?!


 
No gravy, which was a bit of a blow, but it came with dauphinoise potatoes (or something quite similar), which was very tasty. And all for £2.50


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No gravy, which was a bit of a blow, but it came with dauphinoise potatoes (or something quite similar), which was very tasty. And all for £2.50


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I already tried iceland for him the other day


 


kittyP;11602872][QUOTE=machine cat said:


> Word has it that Asda generally have them.


Damn there is not one near here [/QUOTE]I will keep my eye out, although I don't know what they look like  are they in the frozen bit?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Yeah they had a rank looking (ha ha ranker looking than bloody crispy pancakes ) copy in iceland.
> I was going to get them but then realised they had sweetcorn in and Badgers would have been none too pleased.


 
I'm not surprised. Sweetcorn ruins everything.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I will keep my eye out, although I don't know what they look like  are they in the frozen bit?


 
Yes 

Thanks B, it's the mince meat ones I think that we are after, and/or RETRACT RETRACT cheese or something....?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not surprised. Sweetcorn ruins everything.


 
I don't really like it but will eat it. The boy gets quite angry with it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Yes
> 
> Thanks B, it's the mince meat ones I think that we are after, and/or chicken and bacon or something....?


 
Nooo - the chicken and bacon ones have sweetcorn in them 

You want minced beef or three cheese - both sweetcorn free


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

I love sweetcorn.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I love sweetcorn.


 
So do I


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well it looks like it will be a busy afternoon on the i-phone for the newbie
> 
> I fail to see how the boss can sit there, watch him playing games on his phone, which he is brazen about doing, and say nothing. Especially as she said to me as she handed over the post "Oh there is quite a lot for you to do today. I could possibly try and help if you like". Well no as actually it is all fairly easy but surely asking the lazy fucker who is playing on his phone to help would be better!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooo - the chicken and bacon ones have sweetcorn in them
> 
> You want minced beef or three cheese - both sweetcorn free


 
Phew! Thanks Quoggs, my statement has been retracted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Mmmm...he has left it unattended at the moment!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Frape, if he's daft enough not to have a passcode on it?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I don't really like it but will eat it.


 


hiccup said:


> I love sweetcorn.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> So do I


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweetcorn makes a pizza, imho


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Tuna and sweetcorn, that's a good mix


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Frape, if he's daft enough not to have a passcode on it?


 
I am afraid he may have disturbing pics of himself on there....and it's bad enough when he takes his jumper off and his t-shirt rides up and have to see his milky white moobs.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

Chicken and sweetcorn soup always hits the spot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Tuna and sweetcorn, that's a good mix


 
Especially on a baked potato....oh, don't tell badgers I said that as he might get upset given his strict baked potato code


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sweetcorn makes a pizza, imho


 


hiccup said:


> Tuna and sweetcorn, that's a good mix


 


hiccup said:


> Chicken and sweetcorn soup always hits the spot



Hiccup, I can eat sweetcorn but I may be joining MC and his little friend with this kind of talk. 
Especially the first one


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Especially on a baked potato....oh, don't tell badgers I said that as he might get upset given his strict baked potato code


 What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas....

*whistles* Is he reading?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas....
> 
> *whistles* Is he reading?


 
What baked potato *looks innocently around*?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am afraid he may have disturbing pics of himself on there....and it's bad enough when he takes his jumper off and his t-shirt rides up and have to see his milky white moobs.


 
I would just like to add that I don't have anything against milky white moobs....just when they are attached to the rest of the newbie


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Hiccup, I can eat sweetcorn but I may be joining MC and his little friend with this kind of talk.
> Especially the first one


 
What has MC's "little friend" got to do with anything??


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm starting to feel sick 

If it's on the cob it's ok - but those little yellow pellets on their own - no business being near fish, chicken, bacon - anything!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sweetcorn makes a pizza, imho


 


hiccup said:


> Tuna and sweetcorn, that's a good mix


 


hiccup said:


> Chicken and sweetcorn soup always hits the spot


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Especially on a baked potato....oh, don't tell badgers I said that as he might get upset given his strict baked potato code


 


kittyP said:


> Hiccup, I can eat sweetcorn but I may be joining MC and his little friend with this kind of talk.
> Especially the first one


 


kittyP said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas....
> 
> *whistles* Is he reading?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> What baked potato *looks innocently around*?


 


hiccup said:


> What has MC's "little friend" got to do with anything??


 
This has all been recorded and will be read out at your "trial".


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

I have sweetcorn nonchalance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have sweetcorn nonchalance


 
There is no sweetcorn fence sitting, you have to be for or against


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

There isn't much to get worked up about, if I was pushed I'd probably go against


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There isn't much to get worked up about, if I was pushed I'd probably go against


 
Judas


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> What has MC's "little friend" got to do with anything??


 
The gun, the....


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm starting to feel sick
> 
> If it's on the cob it's ok - but those little yellow pellets on their own - no business being near fish, chicken, bacon - anything!


 
Yeah it's odd, I quite like BBQed corn on the con with loads of butter. 
I think kernels alone are so shit because it is 99% of the time tinned in this country.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Yeah it's odd, I quite like BBQed corn on the con with loads of butter.
> I think kernels alone are so shit because it is 99% of the time tinned in this country.


Even if they weren't tinned I don't like them mixed in with stuff


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

There's a bit too much sweetcorn loving going on here.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss, quick and painless - for once he wasn't bellyaching about something


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's a bit too much sweetcorn loving going on here.


 
I *heart* sweetcorn as well


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm cold, I'm alone, I have no money and I want to get a bit of metal put in my clunge. this weeks going well.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

I have DONE ALL OF MY DECORATING though.

I have new curtains, new duvet cover, new throw, candles, all I need now is a bed.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

There is one of these in my local shopping centre:







Not tried it yet, but will do so soon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There is one of these in my local shopping centre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's a bit too much sweetcorn 

that said

do they do sweetcorn fritters?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There is one of these in my local shopping centre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We saw one of these a while back. 
Badgers went running across the road wailing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> We saw one of these a while back.
> Badgers went running across the road wailing


 
((((Badgers))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Judas


 
Prefer peas tbh


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Prefer peas tbh


 
peas AND sweetcorn are a good combo


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

so basically it's a stall you go to when yer gary is clogged up and you need a good shit?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess that's why it's called magic corn...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> so basically it's a stall you go to when yer gary is clogged up and you need a good shit?


 
this should be their slogan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Prefer peas tbh


 
Ah well, now you are talking. Peas are good eating!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> so basically it's a stall you go to when yer gary is clogged up and you need a good shit?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2011)

Afternoon all

Yay, not long to go now 

B - I'm off to see the mighty Alabama 3 acoustic tomorrow - you seen em yet?  Can't wait!!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this should be their slogan


 
it so should.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I *heart* sweetcorn as well


 
Another name on the list.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Yay, not long to go now
> 
> B - I'm off to see the mighty Alabama 3 acoustic tomorrow - you seen em yet?  Can't wait!!


Tonight.. on me tod at the mo as the boy has gone back to bed sick


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> peas AND sweetcorn are a good combo


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fishfinger and pea sarnies? 

a friend on FB loves them - I feel there would be too much spillage with that combo, I suggested mushy peas instead - she didn't like the idea - even though it makes more sense.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this should be their slogan


 
It's not very catchy


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Fishfinger and pea sarnies?
> 
> a friend on FB loves them - I feel there would be too much spillage with that combo, I suggested mushy peas instead - she didn't like the idea - even though it makes more sense.


peas would stick to the mayo surely? mushy would be too soggy!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Fishfinger and pea sarnies?
> 
> a friend on FB loves them - I feel there would be too much spillage with that combo, I suggested mushy peas instead - she didn't like the idea - even though it makes more sense.


 
Peas in a sandwich? Madness.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's not very catchy


 
it doesn't matter, all they need is a sex and the city style advert like all the other shit adverts.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's not very catchy


 
needs some work


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it doesn't matter, all they need is a sex and the city style advert like all the other shit adverts.


 
I guess, with a really punchy social media strategy, it could work for them.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Peas in a sandwich? Madness.


 
I haven't tried tbf, so I can't judge 

I have had mushy peas on toast though - and I judge that mighty fine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's not very catchy


 
Perhaps someone could compose a jaunty little jingle to go with it. Gary Glitter's been quite quiet recently....


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Perhaps someone could compose a jaunty little jingle to go with it. Gary Glitter's been quite quiet recently....


 
not on glee he hasn't  they used one of his songs to teach the kids about sex education


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

Plus the poster could be the Jolly Green Giant having a really big shit.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm cold, I'm alone, I have no money and I want to get a bit of metal put in my clunge. this weeks going well.



I am still a bit confused. Is the clunge the downstairs?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am still a bit confused. Is the clunge the downstairs?


 
yeah, pretty much


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am still a bit confused. Is the clunge the downstairs?


 

yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> not on glee he hasn't  they used one of his songs to teach the kids about sex education


 
Oh I heard about that, there was some mailesque wittering about how disgusting it was that he would be getting royalties from it


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't tried tbf, so I can't judge
> 
> I have had mushy peas on toast though - and I judge that mighty fine


 
You're not wrong there marty. It's a fine plate of food and no mistake.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus the poster could be the Jolly Green Giant having a really big shit.


 
I just choked on my fucking cigarette you cunt


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I heard about that, there was some mailesque wittering about how disgusting it was that he would be getting royalties from it


 
it was cringeworthy and dark and so fucking awesome


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> peas would stick to the mayo surely? mushy would be too soggy!


 
I was introduced to the delights of peas in sandwiches recently. 
It has to be good thick crusty bread though, preferably lightly toasted.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah, pretty much


 


diddlybiddly said:


> yes



Thank you


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 17, 2011)

I want a VHP if you wanna google that then ffs don't do it at work


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have had mushy peas on toast though - and I judge that mighty fine


 
All is forgiven marty


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have had mushy peas on toast though - and I judge that mighty fine


 
Intriguing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> All is forgiven marty


 
it is an awesome toast/pea dish


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I was introduced to the delights of peas in sandwiches recently.
> It has to be good thick crusty bread though, preferably lightly toasted.


 
were they mushy peas?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I was introduced to the delights of peas in sandwiches recently.
> It has to be good thick crusty bread though, preferably lightly toasted.


Anything can go in a buttie where I'm from  



tribal_princess said:


> I want a VHP if you wanna google that then ffs don't do it at work


Which bit is it in?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I want a VHP if you wanna google that then ffs don't do it at work


 
Phew! I feel all a bit cold and sweaty now. 
There seems to be some contention on google as to which one the VHP actually is....?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were they mushy peas?


 
No, although I am now considering mushy peas on homemade toast (well the bread was home made) tonight as the boy is away and I can eat all the stuff I like and he doesn't. 
I already had cauliflower cheese for lunch


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh VHP means Vertical Hood Piercing so now I know what pic it is


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> There seems to be some contention on google as to which one the VHP actually is....?


Ah, vertical hood - that's got to be pretty straight forward


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No, although I am now considering mushy peas on homemade toast (well the bread was home made) tonight as the boy is away and I can eat all the stuff I like and he doesn't.
> I already had cauliflower cheese for lunch


Fish woman - have fish!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd love a pint right now...


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Fish woman - have fish!!!!



There is salmon and prawns in the fridge and I have been munching on fish sticks all day


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> There is salmon and prawns in the fridge and I have been *munching on fish sticks all day*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> There is salmon and prawns in the fridge and I have been munching on fish sticks all day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No, although I am now considering mushy peas on homemade toast (well the bread was home made) tonight as the boy is away and I can eat all the stuff I like and he doesn't.
> I already had cauliflower cheese for lunch


 
he doesn't like cauliflower cheese? 

mental


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Tired of this week now.  Roll on 12:30 tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tired of this week now.  Roll on 12:30 tomorrow


 


12:30 did you say?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes


 
Strange time to be finishing work...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

There may be a half day's holiday involved somewhere


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There may be a half day's holiday involved somewhere


 
c...


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he doesn't like cauliflower cheese?
> 
> mental


 
He always claims that women are fussy eaters but there is loads of stuff he wont eat and with me its pretty much tinned meat (like spam) and corned beef.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> c...


I'd better not mention the 2 days off next week then


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

He is going to kill me when he comes back and sees this mess huh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *He always claims that women are fussy eaters *but there is loads of stuff he wont eat and with me its pretty much tinned meat (like spam) and corned beef.




You should make him a baked spud with cauliflower prawn and sweetcorn cheese for his welcome home meal


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'd better not mention the 2 days off next week then


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> You should make him a baked spud with cauliflower prawn and sweetcorn cheese for his welcome home meal



Apart from the sweetcorn that sounds nice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Tonight.. on me tod at the mo as the boy has gone back to bed sick


 
Aww no!  No one else who can go with you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aww no!  No one else who can go with you?


Not found anyone yet, still asking. If not I'll stay in the office for a few more hours then head up there and hide at the back


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> He is going to kill me when he comes back and sees this mess huh?


 
leave remnants of sweet corn and cauliflower cheese on all of his FAVOURITE things


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Not found anyone yet, still asking. If not I'll stay in the office for a few more hours then head up there and hide at the back


 
Behave - get yerself down the front!!  

Let me know how it goes anyway chuck


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

That's me done for the week then.

A cunt or two wouldn't be too much to ask now, would it?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2011)

nvp said:


> that's me done for the week then.
> 
> A cunt or two wouldn't be too much to ask now, would it?


 
cuuuuuuunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Behave - get yerself down the front!!
> 
> Let me know how it goes anyway chuck


I don't like gigs on my own, not as bad as eating out on your own but still odd


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's me done for the week then.
> 
> A cunt or two wouldn't be too much to ask now, would it?


you've got tomorrow off?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's me done for the week then.
> 
> A cunt or two wouldn't be too much to ask now, would it?


 
cunt


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh yes. 

I might start a weekend thread right now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> I might start a weekend thread right now.


just you dare *shakes fist*

cunt


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

Who did machine cat used to be? Diddlybiddly is about as far as I can go working out new names. She used to be Steelgate, in case you've not worked it out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

some northern monkey


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope. Someone's gonna have to spell it out in words of one syllable, I'm afraid.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2011)

17:10! Outta here...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't want to go out on my own


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

I went to see Tricky on my own once. It was rubbish. Sorry that probably doesn't help much does it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I went to see Tricky on my own once. It was rubbish. Sorry that probably doesn't help much does it?


No it doesn't 

I've been to gigs on my own before, it's not all that


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw James Brown on my own and that was fucking great, though, so it evens out in the end I think. I saw quite a few people on me tod when I could get into Brixton Academy for nothing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

Eating on your own is worse, so I won't have any tea now  

Might bung it up in the recycle forum


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm the only one still at work then? 

This day is getting shitter... last train home is 10pm ffs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's me done for the week then.
> 
> A cunt or two wouldn't be too much to ask now, would it?



cunt.



NVP said:


> Who did machine cat used to be? Diddlybiddly is about as far as I can go working out new names. She used to be Steelgate, in case you've not worked it out.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> some northern monkey



this ^^^


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2011)

Machine cat has enlightened me. 

Oh and (((Bee))) btw. Shit evening all round really, eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2011)

this Thursday is a bit shit


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2011)

Awayfromhomedrag day two. 

Going okay so far but tiring. Was up from 5am to 1am yesterday and back up again. Hotel is fine but the food was a bit meh last night. Got an hour to shower, suit up and be down for breakfast. One of those big buffet jobs and this place normally gives good breakfast. Start work at 8am and then the punters (hopefully) arrive at 10am. 

Freeday is tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2011)

kittyP said:


> He is going to kill me when he comes back and sees this mess huh?


 
WutWutWut???

I like all proper food


----------



## hiccup (Mar 18, 2011)

Half a days "Diversity and Equal Ops" training this morning,  then off to the zoo. La la la.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

not in the office this afternoon = good 
at a meeting instead about a legal case, at the meeting will be a tenant who is in the running to be the WORLD'S MOST ANNOYING MAN = bad


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

Lazy start this morning, aiming for a train at about 9


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2011)

Breakfast win 

Pain au chocolat 
Slice of Marmite on toast
Grapefruit juice
Coffee
Fry up with sausage, bacon, hash brown, scrambled egg and tomato
Coffee
Bowl of fruit
__~


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I could eat that in a day


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast win
> 
> Pain au chocolat
> Slice of Marmite on toast
> ...


 
a grand start to the day !


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Lazy start this morning, aiming for a train at about 9


 
I'm having a lazy start to the day too, although I haven't been to bed yet so I'm excused.

My breakfast was a bottle of Leffe and half a bottle of red. Top that, badgers.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't even do a  properly.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm having a lazy start to the day too, although I haven't been to bed yet so I'm excused.
> 
> My breakfast was a bottle of Leffe and half a bottle of red. Top that, badgers.



WINNER!


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Gonna move on to opium tea and bacon sarnies in a minute. It's 8 o' clock. Sun's over the fucking yardarm as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm having a lazy start to the day too, although I haven't been to bed yet so I'm excused.
> 
> My breakfast was a bottle of Leffe and half a bottle of red. Top that, badgers.


 
Breakfast of kings


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP... can I join you for breakfast? I'll only be, erm, 5 hours


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> WINNER!


 
In a Charlie Sheen sense, yes.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

So pre-meal drinks have been moved from 7pm to 6pm, but that's still far too late for me. These part time drinkers don't seem to realise that come 4:30pm the pubs are going to be rammed


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So pre-meal drinks have been moved from 7pm to 6pm, but that's still far too late for me. These part time drinkers don't seem to realise that come 4:30pm the pubs are going to be rammed


 
amateurs 

going out for a meal tonight, table booked for 8pm - mrs21 wants me to come home first!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

although, she knows me well, years ago, I 'pre-prepared' for a meal with friends by getting shitfaced in a pub after work - I ended up asleep on the table - face in plate of curry (which I had finished before napping)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> although, she knows me well, years ago, I 'pre-prepared' for a meal with friends by getting shitfaced in a pub after work - I ended up asleep on the table - face in plate of curry (which I had finished before napping)


 


Just a half after work tonight then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just a half after work tonight then?


 
I hope I can finish early today as  I have that meeting (with possibly the most annoying man in the world, and a few others) and if it finishes at about 4, no point going back to the office - then I have free-time as she won't be expecting me back til about 6   hic!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2011)

Corporate bollox done.
10:00 is kick off time and stress levels are high.
Breakfast fart and a smoke helped


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

Plan for this evening is: 
1. finish around 4
2. pub til 5
3. see if the offie by the bus station have got their licence back and stock up on tramp juice
4. drink
5.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Plan for this evening is:
> 1. finish around 4
> 2. pub til 5
> 3. see if the offie by the bus station have got their licence back and stock up on tramp juice
> ...


 

good plan, I can't see anything going wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning all! Back at the coal face of the industry that is musical theatre....not much going on tbh


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all! Back at the coal face of the industry that is musical theatre....not much going on tbh


 
Jazz hands!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good plan, I can't see anything going wrong


 
My only worry is if the pub is too busy and I can't find anywhere to lean on and place my drinks. Just standing there with a pint in each hand is boring and awkward.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Jazz hands!


 
That is obligatory!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> My only worry is if the pub is too busy and I can't find anywhere to lean on and place my drinks. Just standing there with a pint in each hand is boring and awkward.


 
plus you can't do Jazz hands


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hope I can finish early today as  I have that meeting (with possibly the most annoying man in the world, and a few others) and if it finishes at about 4, no point going back to the office - then I have free-time as she won't be expecting me back til about 6   hic!


Sounds like a plan 

Roll on 12:30, I am not 100% today


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Right. Time for bed I think. Night!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all! Back at the coal face of the industry that is musical theatre....not much going on tbh


 
Have you been startled by any black faces today?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Right. Time for bed I think. Night!


 
sweet dreams Marine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you been startled by any black faces today?


 
No.....t yet, but the day is young. 

I shall be phoning the aging parents later to get their views on last nights shennanigans  (which is bound to be "a load of rubbish" which is my Dad's default position on most things!).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No.....t yet, but the day is young.
> 
> I shall be phoning the aging parents later to get their views on last nights shennanigans  (which is bound to be "a load of rubbish" which is my Dad's default position on most things!).


 
have you or your parents learned to play any Viking instruments? - I assume your bro has


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No.....t yet, but the day is young.
> 
> I shall be phoning the aging parents later to get their views on last nights shennanigans  (which is bound to be "a load of rubbish" which is my Dad's default position on most things!).


 
I watched it! (well, most of it)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you or your parents learned to play any Viking instruments? - I assume your bro has



There has been a Viking Festival at Burnsall for the past few years and Mark did recite some Viking poetry there  We went last year....and it was a bit shit! The promised wicker man was more like a wicker lampshade! There are some pics on facebook, although actually I think they are on Mr. QofG's profile not mine.



machine cat said:


> I watched it! (well, most of it)



Odd people aren't they!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Odd people aren't they!


 
Those two knitters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Those two knitters


 
I know ! I keep saying to Mr. QofG's - "It is not really like that is it ?" and he is all "Yes, yes it is!"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Those two knitters


 
they are hilarious - Sue and Sandra? 

and then the two ladies who drink tea ALL THE FUCKING TIME 

Bunty and someone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they are hilarious - Sue and Sandra?
> 
> and then the two ladies who drink tea ALL THE FUCKING TIME
> 
> Bunty and someone?


 
Bunty and Mary - Mary is one of my parents closest friends!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

That pub looks quite nice too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That pub looks quite nice too


 
The Devonshire? 

There are three pubs in the village - the Black Horse which is okay but a bit lacking in atmosphere, the Devonshire which is very nice and The Foresters which is the most spit and sawdust of the three but is the best pub, I think, in the village  despite charging Mr. QofG's different prices because he is southern (according to him!)

My parents frequent The Foresters, my brother frequents all of them, frequently!

They are all also within about 30 seconds walk from each other!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they are hilarious - Sue and Sandra?


I was quite surprised they warmed to the hippies


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bunty and Mary - Mary is one of my parents closest friends!


 
have your parents appeared yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

Are they keeping the best until last? 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/articles/paul-and-andrea


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Devonshire?
> 
> There are three pubs in the village - the Black Horse which is okay but a bit lacking in atmosphere, the Devonshire which is very nice and The Foresters which is the most spit and sawdust of the three but is the best pub, I think, in the village  despite charging Mr. QofG's different prices because he is southern (according to him!)
> 
> ...


 
It was the second one shown which I liked (the Devonshire?). Will make a mental note to visit all three this summer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It was the second one shown which I liked (the Devonshire?). Will make a mental note to visit all three this summer.


 
Drag meet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2011)

supposed to go to conference, took the day off instead, too much guiness and irish music last night, bleurgh....


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Drag meet?


 
shall we all?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

Bloody ell - til someone posted that link I didn't have a fucking scooby what you were all going on about!

B - did ya go? Did ya?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they keeping the best until last?
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/articles/paul-and-andrea



Oh...



marty21 said:


> have your parents appeared yet?



My Mum was filmed but thinks she is on the cutting room floor - which she is quite thankful about. She had arguments with my brother about it though because she wouldn't do what the film company wanted, because she said it was disrupting her rehearsals, (they were filming bits of the play she was directing at the time) and basically told them they had to do what she said 



neonwilderness said:


> Drag meet?


 
That would be so great!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

It's very boring here today. Tell me a joke someone, it is comic relief day after all...isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's very boring here today. Tell me a joke someone, it is comic relief day after all...isn't it?


 
I bought a dog off the local locksmith yesterday.

As soon as I got it home it made a bolt for the door.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bought a dog off the local locksmith yesterday.
> 
> As soon as I got it home it made a bolt for the door.


 
I liked that, thank you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2011)

kevin from edf energy just been on the phone, telling me how much money i can save by paying by direct debit.

we chatted for a bit. then i told him no thanks. very polite young man.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

junk food friday 

what shall i have?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> junk food friday
> 
> what shall i have?


 
KFC Big Daddy Box Meal


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> KFC Big Daddy Box Meal


 
Not sure where the nearest KFC is.... I shall investigate.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

Burger King?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

Last 20 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Last 20 minutes





off for lunch in a few mins - then heading for the BIG office, for meeting at 2pm, where the most ANNOYING TENANT IN THE WORLD, will also be in attendance, I will need several pints of trampagne afterwards I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> kevin from edf energy just been on the phone, telling me how much money i can save by paying by direct debit.
> 
> we chatted for a bit. then i told him no thanks. *very polite young man*.


 


We are currently getting hassled by "SwitchGas&Electricity" at the moment so much so we have complained to Offcom - on Wednesday when I was at home we had 8 calls from them, 4 silent ones plus 4 "Hello I am xxxx from Switchetc. you went to our website" - this is after 10 calls the previous Wednesday, 3 calls plus 4 empty answermachine mesages every weekday evening from last Wednesday to last night.

Apparently they are notorious for this kind of thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> off for lunch in a few mins - then heading for the BIG office, for meeting at 2pm, where the most ANNOYING TENANT IN THE WORLD, will also be in attendance, I will need several pints of trampagne afterwards I think


 
Has he been downgraded from most annoying man in the world?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Last 20 minutes


 
What the...what! How come


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has he been downgraded from most annoying man in the world?


 
He holds both titles


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What the...what! How come


 
Half day holiday, although I think I would have been going home on the sick anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He holds both titles


 
He must be very annoying!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Half day holiday, although I think I would have been going home on the sick anyway


 
 s'not fair and  man-flu?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He must be very annoying!


 
He is

He is also in the running for the most pompous man in the world, and the person I would most like to kick in the head


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> s'not fair and  man-flu?


 
and why didn't you head up there and enter the Princess competition?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> s'not fair and  man-flu?


 
Nah, haven't been able to stomach anything since last night.  I am going home to sofa/bed possibly via tha barbers if they aren't busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He is
> 
> He is also in the running for the most pompous man in the world, and *the person I would most like to kick in the head*


I think you should suggest this at the meeting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah, haven't been able to stomach anything since last night.  I am going home to sofa/bed possibly via tha barbers if they aren't busy


 
 Hope you feel better soon

Skinhead or perm at the barbers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

A 'number 4'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A 'number 4'


 
Is that...short or medium...I don't understand men's hairderessing numbers


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Burger King?


 
this.

couldn't find a kfc


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that...short or medium...I don't understand men's hairderessing numbers


 
Medium-ish I think. Tbh I think I get the same cut whatever I ask for anyway


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this.
> 
> couldn't find a kfc


 
In that case....whopper with cheese, large fries, onion rings, extra tomato sauce for dipping and a coke, diet 'cos I am trying to lose weight


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In that case....whopper with cheese, large fries, onion rings, extra tomato sauce for dipping and a coke, diet 'cos I am trying to lose weight


 
There's only one burger and that's the XL bacon double cheeseburger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's only one burger and that's the XL bacon double cheeseburger


 
Yeah I can see that...with chips though or you are a wrong 'un


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah I can see that...with chips though or you are a wrong 'un


 
of course with chips!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooh a young man seems to have moved into one of the flats in the house opposite our office - cue some absolutely necessary perving


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh a young man seems to have moved into one of the flats in the house opposite our office - cue some absolutely necessary perving


 
We have two new starters on Monday, both of them female. Future Self and I are really looking forward to next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

Toner cartridge failure means my work is currently suspended as I can't print anything until it is replaced. Currently awaiting the IT man.

It's galling as I have quite a bit to do.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Toner cartridge failure means my work is currently suspended as I can't print anything until it is replaced. Currently awaiting the IT man.
> 
> It's galling as I have quite a bit to do.


 
You have to wait for the IT man to change an ink cartridge?  Bloody hell!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You have to wait for the IT man to change an ink cartridge?  Bloody hell!


 
I know, ludicrous isn't it . Especially as I have already taken it out a few times over the last few days to give it a shake!

The toner cartridges aren't accessible to us otherwise I would have just whacked another one in. I have been sitting here for half an hour now not able to do anything, just stupid!


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning! The bonus of sleeping weird hours is you get another breakfast. Bacon sarnies X2 on the go now and more messing with my head to come up in a few minutes, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm being forced to watch Scubs. I can't decide if it's funny or shit


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Scubs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm being forced to watch Scubs. I can't decide if it's funny or shit


 
It started off funny .... and then got a bit sentimental and shit. How was the haircut?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

1.5 hours to go


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Scubs?


 
Scrubs. Fat finger phone posting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 1.5 hours to go


 
How was the BK?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It started off funny .... and then got a bit sentimental and shit. How was the haircut?


 
Alright, apart from the usual awkward small talk


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was the BK?


 
nice and greasy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

45 minutes now and still waiting


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Alright, apart from the usual awkward small talk


 
But where _are_ you going on holiday 

Another couple of minutes and it will be an hour of no work. This is fucking ludicrous!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

hows the ink situation QOG?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But where _are_ you going on holiday
> 
> Another couple of minutes and it will be an hour of no work. This is fucking ludicrous!


 
I can never decide if I prefer the woman that cut it today or the rude cunt that barely speaks to you.  

I would suggest sending an indignant memo, but you wouldn't be able to print it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> hows the ink situation QOG?


 


neonwilderness said:


> I can never decide if I prefer the woman that cut it today or the rude cunt that barely speaks to you.
> 
> I would suggest sending an indignant memo, but you wouldn't be able to print it


 
Both the printer and myself are working again. Hurrah! 

I have also learned from our colleague in the neighbouring office that it is naked day at The Locker Room a week on Saturday but he has a rehearsal and so may not be able to attend.

If you should choose to google The Locker Room I would suggest not doing so at work!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

almost time...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)

You can all start calling me a cunt now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You can all start calling me a cunt now...


 
Owwww - you cunt

Mind you I am outta here in 25 earth minutes!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

cunt

my fucking internet keeps fucking up   I'd ring Virgin and complain if I could be arsed at this time of a Friday afternoon


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna bake some cakes 

hopefully it'll make me a bit happier about life.

lemon & poppy seed if anyones interested


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 18, 2011)

10 mins and I'm off too... bring on the weekend!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

Right, I am off. Laters y'all!!


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think you should suggest this at the meeting


 
he proved significantly less annoying - I think he was in awe of the barrister who chaired the meeting - thank you barrister 

finished at 4, too late to go back to the office 

had a cheeky one on the way home, off out again in a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2011)

Saturday drag 

Was asleep by 1am slightly tipsy. Met a former Miss Universe in the bar last night, was shocked to learn her tits were not real!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Saturday drag
> 
> Was asleep by 1am slightly tipsy. Met a former Miss Universe in the bar last night, was shocked to learn her tits were not real!!!


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I have now broken up from work till 7am April 6th... It has been a heavy few months at work and whilst my work is very much go!go!go! so even a 13 hour day can fly by it is still very much a drag getting up in the morning. Imagine waking up at 6am and knowing that you are not going to be near your sofa/bed till gone 10pm...a lot of soul searching goes on whilst I have my shower in the morning.

I'm now sat here with a glass of red from a freshly corked bottle and looking forward to a good nigts sleep. On Friday morning I woke up in a panic at 5.40am thinking I was late for work till I realised I wasn't even working... Then during Fri/Sat night sleeping I woke up in a similar panic. It's all just been that anxiety about having time off work and making sure all is complete...I left at 10pm tonight happy that when I return there will be lighter nights ahead.

So it's chin chin to me & to you all cos all though I don't contribute often I like to read about your daily grind...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> So it's chin chin to me & to you all cos all though I don't contribute often I like to read about your daily grind...


 
Morning Draglurker  

Feel out of kilter as was not home from the Awayfromhomedrag till late Saturday night. Had a lovely Sunday roast beef with diddly and slothed around the house but really wiped out still. Only had two days off since waking up on the 07th of March which is not ideal. Thing that today will be pretty easy and seems that I will be alone in the office from 12:00 today so the music will be better


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

back at the drag, March nearly done, April will be a lot better - MORE TIME OFF


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Drag bus on diversion. This is irritating but not totalling day ruining, the signs of spring in the air are helping the morning mood. Blossom on the trees and daffodils aplenty


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

morning 

currently setting up pcs for the newbies starting today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

I never realised how much I like the phrase 'oh my days' until this morning. Feel like I should thank the girl sitting on the bus a few rows back for helping me learn this. It shows a real love of a phrase to say it loudly and with pointless amazement every 30 seconds for half a fucking hour. People often have a go at the younger generation but few take the time to commend their youthful spirit of fun.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

There's no keyboard with a usb lead!* 




*should I add "Oh my days!" before or after that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> I never realised how much I like the phrase 'oh my days' until this morning. Feel like I should thank the girl sitting on the bus a few rows back for helping me learn this. It shows a real love of a phrase to say it loudly and with pointless amazement every 30 seconds for half a fucking hour. People often have a go at the younger generation but few take the time to commend their youthful spirit of fun.


 
One of the plus points of walking or driving to work is not having to associate with cunts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Back at Drag HQ after the long work and feeling a bit dazed. 

Worrying I have the song  in my head today. This has nothing to do with the time I stabbed someone down the lane or a licky boom boom down I hasten to add.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

VA taking the piss out of my haircut


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA taking the piss out of my haircut


 
Pics


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA taking the piss out of my haircut


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone else read the thread title 'Return of the Drag' to the tune of Return of the Mack?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pics


 
imagine a no. 1 all over


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else read the thread title 'Return of the Drag' to the tune of Return of the Mack?


 
"pump up the word"


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> imagine a no. 1 all over


 
Ruffian


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ruffian


 
I was called a neo-nazi


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else read the thread title 'Return of the Drag' to the tune of Return of the Mack?


 
I do now! 

*shakes fist*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> imagine a no. 1 all over





last time I had a number one, I must have looked scary, I went to see a film, and when I came out, there was a member of staff  on the door- he asked me if I'd enjoyed the film, he had a slightly worried expression on his face


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> imagine a no. 1 all over


 
It's easy if you try


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning draggers - I have work to do, first thing on a Monday. I mean really!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning draggers - I have work to do, first thing on a Monday. I mean really!


 
write a strongly worded memo of complaint


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was called a neo-nazi


 
Think that might be more to do with your swastika tattoo


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> last time I had a number one, I must have looked scary, I went to see a film, and when I came out, there was a member of staff  on the door- he asked me if I'd enjoyed the film, he had a slightly worried expression on his face


 
I like it, but whenever I go to the pub on my own people seem to think that it gives them permission to come up to me and spout racist bile


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like it, but whenever I go to the pub on my own people seem to think that it gives them permission to come up to me and spout racist bile


 
I think you should pretend to be a gay nazi to confuse them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like it, but whenever I go to the pub on my own people seem to think that it gives them permission to come up to me and spout racist bile


 
Is that why you were wearing a hoodie in the ugly mug thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just told our company accountant that he smells nice. The new Calvin Klein, apparently, which he got half price.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think you should pretend to be a gay nazi to confuse them.


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that why you were wearing a hoodie in the ugly mug thread


 
Yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

the new starters are here


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

just bought some coffee, the office supply having run out

I've made a cup of MY OWN coffee and put the jar in a cupboard in the kitchen - where OTHERS will probably have free coffee 

thanks to my generosity 

I have also bought Yorkshire Tea too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes



Maybe David Cameron will come and hug you



machine cat said:


> the new starters are here



They need nicknames!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the new starters are here


 
you will never have to make your own tea again, or do photocopying.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Had a __~ which was nice


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They need nicknames!!


 
They're currently being given an induction by our big boss. As soon as I meet them I'll give them nicknames. 



marty21 said:


> you will never have to make your own tea again, or do photocopying.


 
They're Barristers. I'll still have to make the tea and do the photocopying


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They're currently being given an induction by our big boss. As soon as I meet them I'll give them nicknames.
> 
> 
> 
> They're Barristers. I'll still have to make the tea and do the photocopying



bad times 

I had a meeting with a barrister on Friday - he didn't make me a coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> I had a meeting with a barrister on Friday - he didn't make me a coffee


 
The bastard


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The bastard


 
plus he probably charged us £££££s   and couldn't stretch to some refreshments


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it nearly lunchtime? 
We are supposed (tradition) to go to the pub today and get smashed but nobody is mentioning it??


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

They've just popped in to be introduced and seem very, very nice


----------



## sojourner (Mar 21, 2011)

Mornin all

Knackered, fed up, wanna go back to bed.  Gurt big boil came up in my ear over the weekend and have been absolutely exhausted 

Gig was good Friday B - Devlin showed up!! I bet she did at yours too and you just didn't wanna spoil the surprise eh?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They've just popped in to be introduced and seem very, very nice


 
Fit?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fit?


 
yep


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

A thousand thanks to Diddly for tracking down the White Horse pub in Peckham who cooked the best Sunday roast I can remember having for a long time now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They've just popped in to be introduced and seem very, very nice


 
never trust first impressions


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A thousand thanks to Diddly for tracking down the White Horse pub in Peckham who cooked the best Sunday roast I can remember having for a long time now.



what did you have?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Project meeting being held in here disrupting my peace and quiet 

We also have the overly sincere sales rep visiting this afternoon.  I wonder how many times he'll call me 'mate'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what did you have?


 
Roast beef with all the lovely trimmings and cheesecake desert
Washed down with three or four pints of Guinness then back to watch Naked by Mike Leigh



> Have you ever thought, right, but you don't know, but you may have already lived the happiest day in your whole fuckin' life and all you have left to look forward to is fuckin' sickness and purgatory?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Roast beef with all the lovely trimmings and cheesecake desert
> Washed down with three or four pints of Guinness then back to watch Naked by Mike Leigh


 
an afternoon of win.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

The newbies crisp tally so far

One packet of Space Raiders (pickled onion I think)
One packet of Kettle Chips (not sure what flavour but they are in a black packet)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One packet of Kettle Chips (not sure what flavour but they are in a black packet)


 
Sea salt and black pepper IIRC


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

one of the big bags of kettle chips?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbies crisp tally so far
> 
> One packet of Space Raiders (pickled onion I think)
> One packet of Kettle Chips (not sure what flavour but they are in a black packet)



Cheap and posh crisps in one day, total madness!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> one of the big bags of kettle chips?


 
He is a bit of a fat cunt by all accounts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sea salt and black pepper IIRC


 
Better than plain I suppose



machine cat said:


> one of the big bags of kettle chips?



Nah, normal size



Badgers said:


> Cheap and posh crisps in one day, total madness!!!



I know!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is a bit of a fat cunt by all accounts


 
That he is, in so many, many ways!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch?


 
Pub x 1,000,000


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Lunch options: 


* Grilled Gammon, Free Range Eggs & Chips	£8.80
* Free Range Speciality British Pork Sausages, mash red onion gravy £9.20
* British 8oz 21 day aged Rump Steak w/ grilled mushroom, grilled tomato & chips and peppercorn £15.30
* Flat Iron Steak w/ grilled mushroom, grilled tomato & peppercorn sauce £14.30
* Cheese & Bacon Burger	£9.50
* Apollo Chilli Burger - Topped with fiery chilli con carne	£9.50
* Chicken Breast Burger £9.50


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options:
> 
> 
> * Grilled Gammon, Free Range Eggs & Chips	£8.80
> ...


 
Chilli Burger


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Chilli Burger


 
This or sausage and mash


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

right, off to get some crisps


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Whittled down to 3 options: 

* Grilled Gammon, Free Range Eggs & Chips	£8.80
* Free Range Speciality British Pork Sausages, mash red onion gravy £9.20
* Apollo Chilli Burger - Topped with fiery chilli con carne	£9.50


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whittled down to 3 options:
> 
> * Grilled Gammon, Free Range Eggs & Chips	£8.80
> * Free Range Speciality British Pork Sausages, mash red onion gravy £9.20
> * Apollo Chilli Burger - Topped with fiery chilli con carne	£9.50



Gammon, Egg and Chips for me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 - Chilli Burger
neonwilderness - Chilli Burger or sausage and mash
QueenOfGoths - Gammon, Egg and Chips

This is why we never get anything done around here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> marty21 - Chilli Burger
> neonwilderness - Chilli Burger or sausage and mash
> QueenOfGoths - Gammon, Egg and Chips
> 
> This is why we never get anything done around here





machine cat hasn't voted yet - what do neo-nazi hoodies like to eat  - nor diddly if she's around.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> machine cat hasn't voted yet - what do neo-nazi hoodies like to eat  - nor diddly if she's around.





He is off getting crisps ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> marty21 - Chilli Burger
> neonwilderness - Chilli Burger or sausage and mash
> QueenOfGoths - Gammon, Egg and Chips
> 
> This is why we never get anything done around here


 
Chill and gammon burger with egg, mash and chips.  Obviously


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it too late to vote?

If not, Chilli burger for me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Something we can ALL enjoy


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Monday morning over -  it'll soon be the weekend again


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Going for the Grilled Gammon, Free Range Eggs & Chips as it is Bacon Connoisseurs' Week and gammon is the closest to bacon


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Any pineapple?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any pineapple?


 
You can have gammon and pineapple or gammon and eggs. You can't have both. That's the gammon law!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

had a chicken and crispy bacon sandwich, in honour of bacon week.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> last time I had a number one, I must have looked scary, I went to see a film, and when I came out, there was a member of staff  on the door- he asked me if I'd enjoyed the film, he had a slightly worried expression on his face


 
Had you been to see Romper Stomper?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Had you been to see Romper Stomper?



  no, can't remember what the film was, it was a long time ago, I don't think I've had a skinnyhead since about 1998


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You can have gammon and pineapple or gammon and eggs. You can't have both. That's the gammon law!


 
Were you anywhere near Burchetts Green Road yesterday? 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-12803747


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Erm *cough* ...what road was that, I am not sure I'm familiar with it? *hushes muffled shouting*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any pineapple?


 
FucktheFuckoffplease  

Gammon was not bad. 
Large bit of gammon but could have been cooked a bit longer. 
Came with two eggs, chips and grilled tomato with ketchup. 
Accompanied by four pints of chilled Staropramen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FucktheFuckoffplease
> 
> Gammon was not bad.
> Large bit of gammon but could have been cooked a bit longer.
> ...



Sounds reasonable, especially the Staropramen


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FucktheFuckoffplease
> 
> Gammon was not bad.
> Large bit of gammon but could have been cooked a bit longer.
> ...


4 pints on a monday lunch sesh, fuck me chief that's impressive


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FucktheFuckoffplease


 
Sweetcorn?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sweetcorn?


 
Don't start


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sounds reasonable, especially the Staropramen


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 pints on a monday lunch sesh, fuck me chief that's impressive



Sleepy now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

here we go again...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> here we go again...


 
3-4pm?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 3-4pm?


 
I was referring to "sweetcorn gate" which happened last Friday, but now you've just reminded me about death hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Overly sincere sales rep is downstairs, he'll be upstairs pretending to be my friend soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was referring to "*sweetcorn gate*" which happened last Friday, but now you've just reminded me about death hour



Shhhhh - things were said there mainly by me that badgers won't like  !!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was referring to "sweetcorn gate" which happened last Friday, but now you've just reminded me about death hour


 
Sorry  

Sweetcorn is the work of the devil and his minions. 
It should be stricken from the food chain.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sweetcorn is the work of the devil and his minions.
> It should be stricken from the food chain.


 
I agree, but sadly not everyone on this thread feels the same way.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I agree, but sadly not everyone on this thread feels the same way.


 
If they will not learn then they will be learned


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sleepy now


face down on the keyboard?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I agree, but sadly not everyone on this thread feels the same way.


 


Badgers said:


> If they will not learn then they will be learned


 
*tip-toes slowly away from the thread*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> face down on the keyboard?


 
With belt unbuckled


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With belt unbuckled


that's the spirit.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *tip-toes slowly away from the thread*


 
*points at QOG*

She was the ringleader Badgers! Her there!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Why am I here? 
What is the point? 
When is it time to go?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *points at QOG*
> 
> She was the ringleader Badgers! Her there!


 
Nooooooooooooo - you sneak MC


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

SweetcornGate


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

28% of my working week completed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 28% of my working week completed


 
I am not quite there but have done 20% and will be leaving early today. 
Three sleeps and three works after leaving today, then the three day weekend of joy


----------



## hiccup (Mar 21, 2011)

Busy busy busy. Time's flying by today!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooooooooooo - you sneak MC


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Would it be advisable to have a cider on the Dragbus home?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would it be advisable to have a cider on the Dragbus home?


 
of course it would


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would it be advisable to have a cider on the Dragbus home?


 
Obligatory I'd say.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 pints on a monday lunch sesh, fuck me chief that's impressive


 
mighty impressive - I would have to have a sleep after that


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am not quite there but have done 20% and will be leaving early today.
> Three sleeps and three works after leaving today, then the three day weekend of joy


 
Wed/Thurs off, back Friday.  But cuntboss of off then, so hoping for an easy day


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> of course it would


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Obligatory I'd say.


 
That would be an ecumenical matter


----------



## hiccup (Mar 21, 2011)

Might have gammon, sweetcorn and mash for tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Might have gammon, sweetcorn and mash for tea


 
sounds good to me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Might have gammon and mash for tea


 
Corrected


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That would be an ecumenical matter


 
Yes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

20 minutes to go - I'm flagging and time is crawling


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 minutes to go - I'm flagging and time is crawling


 
50 minutes for me, seems weeks away


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Stupid double post

Is it time to leave yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stupid double post
> 
> Is it time to leave yet?


 
*raises sleepy head from keyboard* 10 mins for me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

still 30 minutes - although I'm tempted to leave early as I won't be able to leave early for most of the week due to people taking time off


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Half past fourdrag now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still 30 minutes - although I'm tempted to leave early as I won't be able to leave early for most of the week due to people taking time off


 
Sorry about that 

Hungry now, might pop into Asda and see if I can source something for bacon week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> see if I can source something for bacon week


 
Bacon?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bacon?


 
this would make sense


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

It is an option


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is an option


 
there are other options?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there are other options?


 
More bacon?

Or I could divert to M&S and get some Percy Pigs


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Baconnaise?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Some other options:
Bacon Bites
Shake Bacon Flavour Bits 
Pea/Lentil & Bacon Soup
Bacon Grill
Bacon Pate
Spam with Bacon
Pork & Bacon Scotch Eggs


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Spam with Bacon



?

With?
Wrapped in? 
Stuff with?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Time to go!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Was away at 5 and on the bus any minute  

So tired


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Girls eating chips on the bus.
Chips but no bacon at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2011)

Will have to leave bacon celebrations for another day, Asda was full of cunts so didn't hang around long


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Woke early for the loseday drag, not feeling quite human this week. 
Much to think about and do at work right now but have not got much energy for it. 

On the plus side it is only a four day week and the spring is finally springing in old London town.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Right then, nearly enough Radio 4, internets, cigarettes and coffee for this Badger. 

It must be time to shit, shower and shave before the drag bus of doom! I was hoping that 2011 would be the year of the private jet commute but with George Osborne taxing yet another thing I will have to stick with the bus. Big society my arse


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will have to leave bacon celebrations for another day, *Asda was full of cunts* so didn't hang around long


 
this happens a lot


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

morning draggers - 20% of the week done, slightly good news.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Tired but better today. A week of much fruit, bacon and fresh air is in order. We must be getting near to park and beer garden drag soon, my pale emaciated body needs some of that after the fun filled winter. 

Drag bus is standard, various irritating music bleeding from crap headphones and illegible graffiti. Ah well, a wistful mood and some poetry to distract me. Thoughts turn to lunch already


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Loseday has never been the best but it is a hard one to get rid of. I think for now we need to just deal with it until a new week layout is proposed. The weather is helping my usually fetid loseday mood. Added to that I only have three sleeps till the three day weekend which I plan to bang on and on about for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

The 37 towards Putney is on diversion. The delay and general irritation this brings is offset by the amusement 'Angry Man' is providing. He is clearly cross about the snail like process being made and is not hiding it. It seems like he wants someone to get angry with him as he keeps shouting the work fuck loudly then looking around for agreement. The temptation is to engage him but I fear that may sour my mood for the day ahead. Instead I might get off, walk and smoke to the next bus stop then get back on. Whatever option I go for it will be put on the record.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

Might spice up my Tuesday with the bag of chips I didn't have last week. 

First things first though. Need to leave the house and get to work. Gonna go any minute now.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

Ronan Keating on the telly. Definitely time to leave.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning!

It's my Freeday today, but I'm back in on Friday so that'll be a weird Monday/Freeday hybrid


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Ronan Keating on the telly. Definitely time to leave.


 
Almost like the 11th commandment that ^ 

Angry Man got off the bus. I stayed on and it has speed up again. Enough delay to make me late but not tragically late. The temptation to call the office, lay it on thick and stop at a cafe is strong but I shall resist it today. Now have entertainment in the form of two scrawny little 15/16 year olds talking about how they are gonna deal with some chap who is has been 'chatting shit' or something. It has been all go this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Now have entertainment in the form of two scrawny little 15/16 year olds talking about how they are gonna deal with some chap who is has been 'chatting shit' or something. It has been all go this morning


 
Highlight of yesterday was one of our customers saying that some woman* needed her face slapping off 

* - A delivery had mistakenly been made to her house and she was being a bit of a cunt about it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Community support officers have got on the bus now. Not doing anything just sitting down. Oddly the shared headphone music has been turned down. Nothing was said but as soon as the uniform got on they turned music down. Wonder why? Not as if playing shit music on shit headphones is illegal is it? It is selfish, annoying and that but not actually breaking any laws. I should ask really, wondering about this stuff is not good for me


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Ronan Keating on the telly. Definitely time to leave.


 
I thought you liked Ronan


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Community support officers have got on the bus now. Not doing anything just sitting down. Oddly the shared headphone music has been turned down. Nothing was said but as soon as the uniform got on they turned music down. Wonder why? *Not as if playing shit music on shit headphones is illegal is it? *It is selfish, annoying and that but not actually breaking any laws. I should ask really, wondering about this stuff is not good for me


 
It will be once I take over the world.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Recent office talk has outed the Nados lovers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that was fun. After a long irritating journey (detailed above) of 4.9 miles which took around 1.5 hours the bus decided to terminate early. As usual once we had all been kicked off it carried on along the route it should of anyway. Was did seem to be a bit 'thick' was that they chose to check our tickets at kicking off point. I really felt like a ruck at this point but turned the other cheek. 

Time to start cycling?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Recent office talk has outed the Nados lovers


 
Hanging's too good for them


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I thought you liked Ronan


 
No, it's Conan I like. 

Or is it Onan?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, it's Conan I like.
> 
> Or is it Onan?


 
easy to confuse all three of them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Almost like the 11th commandment that ^
> 
> Angry Man got off the bus. I stayed on and it has speed up again. Enough delay to make me late but not tragically late. The temptation to call the office, lay it on thick and stop at a cafe is strong but I shall resist it today. Now have entertainment in the form of two scrawny little 15/16 year olds talking about how they are gonna deal with some chap who is has been 'chatting shit' or something. It has been all go this morning



I *heart* teenagers talking shit - hear it on the estate all the time


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

New Barristers are drinking "Earl Grey", which I have been told is a type of tea.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> New Barristers are drinking "Earl Grey", which I have been told is a type of tea.


 
it is a type of tea which tastes of pure evil and should be avoided lest you catch evilness.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is a type of tea which tastes of pure evil and should be avoided lest you catch evilness.


 
Noted, thank you marty. I pointed them in the direction of the Yorkshire Tea but they didn't seem interested


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Noted, thank you marty. I pointed them in the direction of the Yorkshire Tea but they didn't seem interested


 
that is the correct advice 

they need to be educated


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is a type of tea which tastes of pure evil and should be avoided lest you catch evilness.


 
That is exactly right. I know Jean Luc Picard drinks it but it is like drinking old woman's perfume!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Noted, thank you marty. I pointed them in the direction of the Yorkshire Tea but they didn't seem interested


 
They are obviously wrong 'uns


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Noted, thank you marty. I pointed them in the direction of the Yorkshire Tea but they didn't seem interested


 
You need a plan to get rid of them


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You need a plan to get rid of them


 
scare them when they are all standing on the edge of a cliff?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there many cliffs in Leeds city centre?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are there many cliffs in Leeds city centre?


 
mmm a slight flaw to the master plan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are there many cliffs in Leeds city centre?


 
Top floor of Harvey Nicks?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Top floor of Harvey Nicks?


 
tempt them up there with the offer of a free cup of their evil brew


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Noted, thank you marty. I pointed them in the direction of the Yorkshire Tea but they didn't seem interested


 
Offer them some brown sauce with their lunch and see how that goes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

lots of posh food on the top floor of harvey nics so this plan might just work


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Baguette bitten and time for a __~


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lots of posh food on the top floor of harvey nics so this plan might just work


 
get them up there - hold a bundle in the air 



> do you want the bundle Mr  Evil brew?





> catch it




job done


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Offer them some brown sauce with their lunch and see how that goes


 
"brown sauce on ye sushi love?"


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Top floor of Harvey Nicks?


 
Best not, we might be doing a project there at some point

An 'unfortunate accident' at the armory?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

One minute you think you know how food works and then you see this


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

potato dog?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One minute you think you know how food works and then you see this


 
You have to get one you know, in the interests of the drag. It's only 150p


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You have to get one you know, in the interests of the drag. It's only 150p


 
this 

Do it for your country 

*salutes*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

First crisps of the day, well that I have witnessed, for the newbie. Space Raiders, not sure what flavour but the packet is black and red


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "brown sauce on ye sushi love?"


 
'And would you like to put a butty with that?'


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 'And would you like to put a butty with that?'


 
Do they do chips and scraps at Pret a Manger?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Do they do chips and scraps at Pret a Manger?


 
Ha - ask them if they want a split


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ha - ask them if they want a split


 
split?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Emails to send, endless emails to send.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> split?


 
 

call yourself a fucking northerner??


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 22, 2011)

why is Big Society cluedo easier than normal cluedo?




cos there isn't any library.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> call yourself a fucking northerner??


 
I've never heard of a split.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why is Big Society cluedo easier than normal cluedo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to use that one


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've never heard of a split.



Neither have I, unless she means sharing a bag?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

lunch!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why is Big Society cluedo easier than normal cluedo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol  - and also not lol tbh  At the moment in Maidenhead they are asking for volunteers to work at the local library with veiled references/threats that opening hours may have to be cut etc.. if they don't get any. Very depressing.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

is this a 6000 day? or will that be a highlight of the midweek?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

time to get some scran


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is this a 6000 day? or will that be a highlight of the midweek?



Not with people swanning off to eat  



machine cat said:


> time to get some scran


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch!


 


machine cat said:


> time to get some scran


 
Potato Dog?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

What will lunch bring today? 
I think a stroll in the fresh air, a visit to the charity shop and perhaps something small to snack on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What will lunch bring today?
> I think a stroll in the fresh air, a visit to the charity shop and perhaps s*omething small to snack on.*


 
Potato dog!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Potato dog!!!!


 
There were only two there, if there are any left then I will do it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There were only two there, if there are any left then I will do it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Neither have I, unless she means sharing a bag?


a split means a small white bread roll down cornwall way. i used to love a split and jam.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've never heard of a split.


 
A split and fish?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

It's chips and friggin mushy peas you dick!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A split and fish?


 
you've lost me

edit: okay... i'll ask for a split next time im in the chippy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in agreement with everything


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> edit: okay... i'll ask for a split next time im in the chippy


When they don't know what you're on about you'll have to say "It's chips and friggin mushy peas you dick!"


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

in honour of bacon week, I had 2 bacon rolls (crispy bacon) at a new cafe (to me) as I had to go to the post office to send back my kindle - (getting a replacement one today) I was impressed with the cafe, which is only a slightly longer walk than my regular trio of cafes - it might well go on the lunch list.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Well the newbie (after a packet of Kettle Chips) has settled down for a hard afternoon of work....playing on his i-phone


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

VA and Grandma have just gone for lunch together to "buy shoes", and when I say "buy shoes" I mean "stick the knife in the newbies"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA and Grandma have just gone for lunch together to "buy shoes", and when I say "buy shoes" I mean "stick the knife in the newbies"


 
check them when they get back, if they haven't bought any new shoes, hit them across the face with a large bundle and call them 





> fucking liar liar pants on fucking fire


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> check them when they get back, if they haven't bought any new shoes, hit them across the face with a large bundle and call them


 
I can't see this going wrong at all.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't see this going wrong at all.


 
I can't see any flaws in this magnificent plan


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Right, it is time for my late lunch stroll


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Potato dog?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Right, it is time for my late lunch stroll


 
potato dog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Potato dog?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> potato dog


 
I tried to be subtle


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

potato dog


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

I like Earl Grey tea. Not everyday, but it makes a refreshing change once in a while.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can't see any flaws in this magnificent plan


 
Actually, I've decided to be extra nice to the newbs in order to piss the other two off even more


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Actually, I've decided to be extra nice to the newbs in order to piss the other two off even more


  tomorrow they will be off buying shoes again - you know what that means!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I like Earl Grey tea. Not everyday, but it makes a refreshing change once in a while.


 
 I'm keeping my eye on you are your bergamot flavour tea drinking ways


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I like Earl Grey tea. Not everyday, but it makes a refreshing change once in a while.


 
it's the only tea mrs21 likes - so we can never have a pot of tea together 

sometimes she hands me her tea by mistake - I can usually smell the disgusting evil perfume before I taste it - but I am caught unawares on occasion ,and sip at the evil juice


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tomorrow they will be off buying shoes again - you know what that means!!!


 
 I don't care tbh.

Just booked the newbs train tickets for hearings next week. I normally do this the day before, but I'm feeling nice today


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I like Earl Grey tea. Not everyday, but it makes a refreshing change once in a while.


 
why doesn't this surprise me


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Potato dog. 

Will know the PD status soon, hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Mr OneShow is off on one about the cost of his daughter's wedding


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow is off on one about the cost of his daughter's wedding


 
Is it on April 29th?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Fortunately not.  We might get another day off for it


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> When they don't know what you're on about you'll have to say "It's chips and friggin mushy peas you dick!"


 
  with a special sojourner glare


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> why doesn't this surprise me


 
I had proper northern tater 'ash for lunch, sorry, dinner. With lashings of brown sauce. I'm just a mass of contradictions, me.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am currently speaking to a tenant who is a complete KNOB! 

fml


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the potato dog  

It is pretty much a frankfurter in a hash brown tube. 
Not bad but not sure it is worth £1.50.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got the potato dog
> 
> It is pretty much a frankfurter in a hash brown tube.
> Not bad but not sure it is worth £1.50.


 
Your research has not gone unappreciated


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have spoken to him 3 times today and everytime I speak to him


an angel dies


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got the potato dog
> 
> It is pretty much a frankfurter in a hash brown tube.
> Not bad but not sure it is worth £1.50.


 

thanks for your efforts on this one .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Your research has not gone unappreciated


 


marty21 said:


> thanks for your efforts on this one .


 
We are all in this together


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

Just managed to buy a chunky kitkat from the vending machine with a fake pound coin.

_Get in_.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got the potato dog


 
You truely are one of Britain's unsung heroes.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just managed to buy a chunky kitkat from the vending machine with a fake pound coin.
> 
> _Get in_.


 


You truely are one of Britain's unsung heroes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just managed to buy a chunky kitkat from the vending machine with a fake pound coin.
> 
> _Get in_.


 
That makes up for your occasional tea drinking lapses


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just managed to buy a chunky kitkat from the vending machine with a fake pound coin.
> 
> _Get in_.


 
did you get real change?
  or do Kit Kats cost £1 !!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Eyelids are getting heavy now. 
Work has virtually stopped, only sounds are Heart FM (fail) and the tapping of keyboards.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you get real change?
> or do Kit Kats cost £1 !!!



I got 40p in change. All legitimate tender


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got 40p in change. All legitimate tender


 
40p AND a chunky kitkat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got 40p in change. All legitimate tender


 
You are a legend!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I might make the newbies a cup of proper tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I got 40p in change. All legitimate tender


 
well you made a profit

unless you got the dodgy pound coin in change 


but then you might have spent a dodgy tenner to get the change in the first place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might make the newbies a cup of proper tea


 
Do it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

He is trying to curry favour


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might make the newbies a cup of proper tea


 
excellent idea.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

No complaints so far


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No complaints so far



I hope you excluded your shoe shopper colleagues from the tea run.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hope you excluded your shoe shopper colleagues from the tea run.


 
I did, but only cos they made one for themelves earlier. I think this is the start of a divided office


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I did, but only cos they made one for themelves earlier. I think this is the start of a divided office


 
tell them tomorrow lunch-time that you are going shopping for shoes - 

THEY WILL KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tell them tomorrow lunch-time that you are going shopping for shoes -
> 
> THEY WILL KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!


 
Should I take the newbies?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Should I take the newbies?


 
yes

and make sure they know they are being EXCLUDED FROM THE FUN


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes
> 
> and make sure they know they are being EXCLUDED FROM THE FUN


 


It must be daunting coming up from London and not knowing anyone. Someone needs to show these newbies around town, I think that someone should be me.

 Tomorrow the three of us shall knock off at 3 o'clock and go to the pub. Then we can spend the next day laughing at all the fun we had.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It must be daunting coming up from London and not knowing anyone. Someone needs to show these newbies around town, I think that someone should be me.
> 
> Tomorrow the three of us shall knock off at 3 o'clock and go to the pub. Then we can spend the next day laughing at all the fun we had.



and you should do that on expenses!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and you should do that on expenses!!


 
I'll use Grandma's company credit card.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might make the newbies a cup of proper tea


 
Are you grooming the newbies?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Are you grooming the newbies?


 
He's going to buying them large G&T's and offering them rides in his sports car

Machine cat yesterday


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Are you grooming the newbies?


 
I need something to do.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Into the last hour, surely this is nearly the end?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's going to buying them large G&T's and offering them rides in his sports car
> 
> Machine cat yesterday




ding dong!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Into the last hour, surely this is nearly the end?



47 minutes Squire


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 47 minutes Squire


 
Dragging the last hour away here.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

37 minutes now - the day is nearly done!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to spend the last half hour reading the Report on the Work of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress of the People's Republic of China.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2011)

I am going to spend the last half hour looking up recipes that involve potatoes and carrots, as I have lots of both


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm going to spend the last half hour reading the Report on the Work of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress of the People's Republic of China.


 
Well that was short and boring.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

I am going to spend the last half hour yawning and wanting to go home


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going to spend the last half hour yawning and wanting to go home


 
this ^^


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish tuesday would hurry up and end


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wish tuesday would hurry up and end


 
we are nearly there, STAY STRONG!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
I had one of those


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Popped in the fish shop earlier by the way. 
Nothing of real interest but a couple of really nice Firemouth Cichlids (Thorichthys Meeki) for sale.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2011)

Bust last couple of hours 



machine cat said:


> I had one of those


Do did I until my tetras ate it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2011)

well it's almost 5 

I'm off.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Popped in the fish shop earlier by the way.
> Nothing of real interest but a couple of really nice Firemouth Cichlids (Thorichthys Meeki) for sale.


 




neonwilderness said:


> Do did I until my tetras ate it


 
Nippy little things are tetras.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

People are leaving, I am not far behind.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Gone and day is done.
Hope that the dragbus is kinder on the home leg.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

YawnYawnYawn here we go again!!






Only Wednesday/Deadsday/Humpday and the week feels long so far. Should not really moan, tomorrow is the last day of my working week 

Probably will be a another fairly quiet day (hopefully with a shorter journey in) consisting of emailing, spreadsheets and thinking about lunch. Boss Man is off today which lightens the mood somewhat.

MoanMoanMoan, time to pull myself off the sofa for a shower.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

Cunty suffering fuck!!! Just spotted that the diversion of death (Clapham Park Road) is going on for 8 weeks!! What can being going on for 8 weeks? I think this requires an alternative journey into the drag as 1.5 approx hours is far too annoying in the morning.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

morning 

another sunny day here in Leeds and day 3 of "divide and conquer"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> another sunny day here in Leeds and day 3 of "divide and conquer"



good luck with the campaign!

lovely sunny day - I was supposed to be in court today - but legal shenanigans have delayed it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

Commute has been better today, should be at desk before 9am. 
Morning is great but need some shades soon.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Commute has been better today, should be at desk before 9am.
> Morning is great but need some shades soon.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

Shade Fish is my hero


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

In other news I went to the 'Potato Dog' sandwich place this morning. 

Today's curious food item identified during the wait for a sausage baguette was this curious item on display: 






Never seen or had a Crynchy Finger before, has anyone? Before you start I am not eating one either! Already splashed out £1.50 on a 'Potato Dog' to feed your insatiable food curiosity


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never even heard of a Crynchy Finger.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've never even heard of a Crynchy Finger.


 
Have you ever seen a half eaten pie on a bus stop roof?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2011)

Isn't Crynchy Finger a hip hop artiste?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever seen a half eaten pie on a bus stop roof?


 


Feel a bit muzzy this morning.  Accidentalied a bottle of red last night


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Feel a bit muzzy this morning.  Accidentalied a bottle of red last night





Bus drag today - some mentalist was ringing the bell for about 20 fucking minutes!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever seen a half eaten pie on a bus stop roof?
> .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you ever seen a half eaten pie on a bus stop roof?



I think the pie eater was interupted mid pie by the arrival of his bus , he didn't want to inflict on his fellow passengers the smell of his pie - so abandoned it - if only every bus eater was like this.

Alternatively, he was drunk, stopped mid-pie to have a cigarette, put the pie on the shelter, and then forgot about the pie


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2011)

I think he was eating a pie to keep him warm whilst looking for UFOs. 
He got beamed up for a probing and they didn't appreciate this earthly food and sent it back down.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think he was eating a pie to keep him warm whilst looking for UFOs.
> He got beamed up for a probing and they didn't appreciate this earthly food and sent it back down.


 
^^ this is a better explanation


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe he/she just put it there for later? Any chance you can check tomorrow and see if it's still there Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

one of my favourite lines from a film is 



> I didn't expect the anal probe



can't remember the film, it's repeated several times by an actress who is about to audition for a one line role in a film about alien abduction


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think he was eating a pie to keep him warm whilst looking for UFOs.
> He got beamed up for a probing and they didn't appreciate this earthly food and sent it back down.


 
I think this has to be the correct explanation!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

I am having a day off the diet today. I've already have some chocolate


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one of my favourite lines from a film is
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember the film, it's repeated several times by an actress who is about to audition for a one line role in a film about alien abduction



I was about to Google that quote, but then thought better of it.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am having a day off the diet today. I've already have some chocolate


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one of my favourite lines from a film is
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember the film, it's repeated several times by an actress who is about to audition for a one line role in a film about alien abduction


 
I'm intrigued...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to draw everyone's attention - but especially Machine Cat who better get knitting - to this thread

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ow-I-Shall-Be-Commemorating-The-Royal-Wedding!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Alternatively, he was drunk, stopped mid-pie to have a cigarette, put the pie on the shelter, and then forgot about the pie


 
I vote for this one

Urgh.  Muzzy has turned into quite a hangover now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Maybe he/she just put it there for later? Any chance you can check tomorrow and see if it's still there Badgers?


 
It has been there for ages but today was the first chance to get the photo. 
To be fair it is more mould than pie these days but it is mould in a pie dish with a plastic fork, that counts for something. 

The half eaten pie on a bus stop roof interests me more than the bus stop earlier on that hosts the graffiti words 'DICK IS A COCK'


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> one of my favourite lines from a film is
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember the film, it's repeated several times by an actress who is about to audition for a one line role in a film about alien abduction



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105107/quotes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

kittyP said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105107/quotes




 Passion Fish! 

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It has been there for ages but today was the first chance to get the photo.
> To be fair it is more mould than pie these days but it is mould in a pie dish with a plastic fork, that counts for something.
> 
> The half eaten pie on a bus stop roof interests me more than the bus stop earlier on that hosts the graffiti words 'DICK IS A COCK'



That's a bit unfair on Dick really isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's a bit unfair on Dick really isn't it?


 
He is a bit of a tool tbf


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is a bit of a tool tbf


 
Well he deserves everything he gets!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

What is going on here?????


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is going on here?????


 
I voted Badgers 

There is a deeply unpleasant smell coming from the gents toilets on our floor. It's that bad it is infesting the corridor outside


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a deeply unpleasant smell coming from the gents toilets on our floor. It's that bad it is infesting the corridor outside


 
Newbie?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is going on here?????


 
just brought the vote level by voting badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is going on here?????


fame and fortune chief, fame and fortune


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie?


 
I don't want to think about that - I can still smell it, I think it's got into my clothes 

(Beef Flavoured Crisps so far today btw)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

Morning 

I've dragged myself back to work today, not suer I'll make a full day - but loads to do.

Badgers if you don't have a Crynchy Finger I might cry


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Badgers if you don't have a Crynchy Finger I might cry


 
ButButBut.... 

It means walking back to town and I don't eat much sweet stuff, especially in the day  

I might pick you one up and drop it round later


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol... no don't, apart from my complete fail on Sunday - I'm not actually eating cakes and chocolates at the moment, and that looks like both


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Lol... no don't, apart from my complete fail on Sunday - I'm not actually eating cakes and chocolates at the moment, and that looks like both


 
 

The Sunday fail was so worth it though!! 
We need to do more of this!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I'm thinking, I'm gonna buy a sandwich, and maybe some crisps, and go and eat lunch outside. In three minutes. Woop woop.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 23, 2011)

i've just had an email confirming my start date at work - exciting!!!  soon i'll be a real person like you guys instead of someone pretending to be a real person.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i've just had an email confirming my start date at work - exciting!!!  soon i'll be a real person like you guys instead of someone pretending to be a real person.


you'll love it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Sunday fail was so worth it though!!
> We need to do more of this!


looks at belly  

nah, food and relaxing are what Sunday's are about!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

lunch = two veg samosas


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

lunch, the usual sausage and egg toasted sandwich and a coffee, usually go to this place once a week, when I got there the regular woman there gave me a £1, she said she had overcharged me last week - was most impressed with the honesty, so gave the £1 back afterwards as a tip.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

the hour of death


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the hour of death


 
might have a ___~~ to help with the pain


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

quiet day on the drag - is 6000 beyond us today?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a chicken shawarma wrap for lunch  

The hour of death is not too bad here, only just got back from lunch and and sloping off at 16:30.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> quiet day on the drag - is 6000 beyond us today?


 
Let's ask Dan & Jennifer who have 3 Ways to Accomplish Anything by Writing it Down.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm up for the 6k


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Phew - have just finished all my work and filing before heading off for a couple of days  

I assume that is why Mr. N. Wilderness is not contrbuting to this thread, he is galavanting on a day off and has left us abandon-ata, like a dog on a rock!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm up for the 6k



Solid  



QueenOfGoths said:


> I assume that is why Mr. N. Wilderness is not contrbuting to this thread, he is galavanting on a day off and has left us abandon-ata, like a dog on a rock!


 
He has let us all down


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Phew - have just finished all my work and filing before heading off for a couple of days


 
were we consulted about this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> were we consulted about this?


 
I believe he may have mentioned something last week but frankly I am not sure that is good enough and I for one had not written it on the dragging wall mounted niceday Year Planner!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

This bed is acceptable ^


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd love to be in the pub right now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This bed is acceptable ^



Yup!



machine cat said:


> I'd love to be in the pub right now



Double yup!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd love to be in the pub right now


 
I will be in the pub in no longer than 55 minutes and my drinks will be brought for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will be in the pub in no longer than 55 minutes and my drinks will be brought for me.


 
Wha'? Who, where, why, what the!!?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wha'? Who, where, why, what the!!?


 
Career changing pint


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Career changing pint


 
Oooh hope it goes well


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will be in the pub in no longer than 55 minutes and my drinks will be brought for me.


 


I sould really invite the newbies to the pub shouldn't I?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh hope it goes well


 
I am not sure but the drinks will be free


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Career changing pint


 


Good luck!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I sould really invite the newbies to the pub shouldn't I?


 
That would probably mean you would have to buy them a drink though. You need to try and persuade them to take you for a drink! Put the idea in their head like in "Inception"!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would probably mean you would have to buy them a drink though. You need to try and persuade them to take you for a drink! Put the idea in their head like in "Inception"!



They owe you....


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would probably mean you would have to buy them a drink though. You need to try and persuade them to take you for a drink! Put the idea in their head like in "Inception"!


 
How can I persuade them


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How can I persuade them


 
Tell them you know people


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell them you know people


 
"I can make you a star"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How can I persuade them


 
Well if you can't emply Leonardo Di Caprio and that boy who used to be in "Third Rock from The Sun" to go into their dreams and implant the message "Take machine cat to the pub and buy him lager" I would suggest asking them if they like going out, maybe to the pub, do they know any pubs in the area, how ...maybe...you should all go out sometime in the hope that they will take the bait and say "oh, machine cat what a jolly good idea, perhaps you can show us the local hostelries" I imagine they speak like that 'cos they are barristers


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "I can make you a star"


 


g'luck bajjy

I really don't fancy going the pub - my hangover has receded to a workable level and I don't want any more booze (today)


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well if you can't emply Leonardo Di Caprio and that boy who used to be in "Third Rock from The Sun" to go into their dreams and implant the message "Take machine cat to the pub and buy him lager" I would suggest asking them if they like going out, maybe to the pub, do they know any pubs in the area, how ...maybe...you should all go out sometime in the hope that they will take the bait and say "oh, machine cat what a jolly good idea, perhaps you can show us the local hostelries" I imagine they speak like that 'cos they are barristers


 


I was thinking about saying "Come to the pub and I'll let you buy me a drink. Opportunities like this don't come along every day" but your way sounds much better.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

Where are you off to quoggy? 

I only skimmed the thread yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck!


 
this ^^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Where are you off to quoggy?
> 
> I only skimmed the thread yesterday


 
Bruges  Get the Eurostar tomorrow morning then back Saturday evening. We have been before (this will be our fifth time I think) so this will be a relaxing i.e. boozing and eating, holiday rather than a cultural one though I think we may do a couple of the city walks.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bruges  Get the Eurostar tomorrow morning then back Saturday evening. We have been before (this will be our fifth time I think) so this will be a relaxing i.e. boozing and eating, holiday rather than a cultural one though I think we may do a couple of the city walks.


Oooh nice 

Have you been to Brussels before?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bruges  Get the Eurostar tomorrow morning then back Saturday evening. We have been before (this will be our fifth time I think) so this will be a relaxing i.e. boozing and eating, holiday rather than a cultural one though I think we may do a couple of the city walks.



just do the eating/drinking bit 

and have a jolly nice time


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bruges  Get the Eurostar tomorrow morning then back Saturday evening. We have been before (this will be our fifth time I think) so this will be a relaxing i.e. boozing and eating, holiday rather than a cultural one though I think we may do a couple of the city walks.


 
Sounds lovely


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

I might watch In Bruges tonight


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I might watch In Bruges tonight


 
I do like that fillum.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Oooh nice
> 
> Have you been to Brussels before?



Once .... but we weren't keen . We've been to Ghent, Leuven and Mechelen though!



marty21 said:


> just do the eating/drinking bit
> 
> and have a jolly nice time


 
Thank you!! 

Right. I'm off! Have a good time y'all, laters!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

and we managed to bag the 6k


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

and I think I will leave early as I have car related stuff to sort out - tyres


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

So i'm the only one here until 5?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So i'm the only one here until 5?


 
Yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate you all


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I hate you all


 
Hate is a strong word


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hate is a strong word


 
Sorry, I'll try again...

I am jealous and slightly upset that everyone is leaving/have left early and I am the only one staying until 5.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2011)

I shall be here until gone 5


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes


erm, no


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm here til 5 and have just developed a massive hunger.  Can't wait for me tea


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm here til 5 and have just developed a massive hunger.  Can't wait for me tea


 
split n chips?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> split n chips?


why split? I might've missed the explanation, but dunt make sense to me!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> why split? I might've missed the explanation, but dunt make sense to me!


 
No idea I'm afraid, ask Soj - it's her word.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

I got impatient and googled... split as in split in half - half chips half peas. I think.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I got impatient and googled... split as in split in half - half chips half peas. I think.


 
I knew split meant peas, but not why


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 23, 2011)

nah, that was going to be my argument... is that they're not _split _peas they're marrowfat!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't do the tyre stuff - got home and couldn't be arsed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Dragheroes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thursday is all of our Friday Eves but glad to impart that it is my Freeday/Friday 

Up fairly bright and early today but am sure the brightness will be reduced by the (8 fucking week long) bus diversion. I care little though, will immerse myself in The Girl Who Played with Fire audio-book and mentally score the 'Clapham Frocks' out of ten. 

Anyway, time for one more coffee and one/two smokes before the off.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and we managed to bag the 6k


 
This one passed off as a bit of a damp squib. 
We need a certain dragger to start estimating the time till we hit 10k


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Busblog 24/03/2011

Cold on here today but with only 5 people on the top deck there is no huddling for warmth. Secured the front seat, left side and left seat. Currently holding the double seat but I fear this will not last long. Traffic on Brixton Hill is like a war, we can see the town hall but it may as well be a mile away at this speed. The woman across from me is not saying anything but the look of terror in her eyes is like a thousand words.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Passing through Poynders Road in SW4 now. 
This is boring now and the token prick is on playing tinny shit music through their mobile. He is in the back row and I am on the front row with headphones in on nearly on full volume. Can still the music clearly though, what sort of mobile phone speaker is this?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

morning 

Journey in was painless but had a moment of panic as the bus pulled up and I thought I'd forgotten my metro card. Turned out to be in my back right pocket instead of the back left.  I won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

think I'll drive in today, and do my tyre stuff at some point.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

morning all btw


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Badgers' journey has got better.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

It was better today. 
The token prick was a prick mind. 

Back in the office drag again


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

All quiet in the office this morning. Just myself, Mein Fuhrer, Grandma and one of the newbies.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> All quiet in the office this morning. Just myself, Mein Fuhrer, Grandma and one of the newbies.


 
Hmmmm, 

Boss Man is back after 2 days out 
Padawan Learner is out all day though. 
Radio Woman is listening to Heart (Hate) FM


----------



## hiccup (Mar 24, 2011)

Gosh, not even 10 o'clock yet.

The builders who are building a new room just across from my desk seem to be using an awful lot of purple paint. Not sure I approve.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Gosh, not even 10 o'clock yet.


 
 

Don't think I can have a lunch break today either


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

I quite like this newb. She's just helped me make a round of tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I quite like this newb. She's just helped me make a round of tea


 
I like newb too! 

I have to have a late lunch today as one colleague is off and the other has to go to the fucking post office at 12


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like newb too!
> 
> I have to have a late lunch today as one colleague is off and the other has to go to the fucking post office at 12


 
I like her even though she has strange tea making ways


----------



## hiccup (Mar 24, 2011)

The kitchen nearest to my desk is closed off because of roof repairs, so now I have to walk all the way to the coffee bar and pay 50p to get a cup of tea.

Frankly, it's a _fucking scandal_.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like her even though she has strange tea making ways


 
Evil brew?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> the kitchen nearest to my desk is closed off because of roof repairs, so now i have to walk all the way to the coffee bar and pay 50p to get a cup of tea.
> 
> Frankly, it's a _fucking scandal_.



resign now!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Late lunch tomorrow?



> All,
> On Friday from 1 to 2pm, XXX is supporting "Earth Hour" by switching off as much electrical equipment as possible in the office.
> It's suggested that we use this time to think about how we can keep improving our environmental performance.
> I'd like to invite those of us who are in the office that day to spend part of that time, half an hour from 1.30pm, brain storming our ideas together on this.
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Late lunch tomorrow?


 
Yep, hang with the hippies.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The kitchen nearest to my desk is closed off because of roof repairs, so now I have to walk all the way to the coffee bar and pay 50p to get a cup of tea.
> 
> Frankly, it's a _fucking scandal_.



STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE! 



marty21 said:


> Evil brew?


 
Evil Brew with milk in first 

I don't know whether I should be upset or offended.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Yep, hang with the hippies.


 
I think I may have "other commitments" tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning!  Lovely fucking day


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning!  Lovely fucking day


 
Morning 

Tis lovely this side of the hills too


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Morning
> 
> Tis lovely this side of the hills too


 
Ahhh - good to be alive - hope it's like this at the weekend


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ahhh - good to be alive - hope it's like this at the weekend


 
plans?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> plans?


 
Just a nice beach walk, spliff int dunes, chillin, ya know 

Although I really fancy the Yorkshire Sculpture Park, I am waiting for April cos there's a new exhibition on there


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just a nice beach walk, spliff int dunes, chillin, ya know
> 
> Although I really fancy the Yorkshire Sculpture Park, I am waiting for April cos there's a new exhibition on there


 
The one near Wakefield? Haven't been for years so long overdue a trip. Not sure what I'll be doing this weekend. Tempted to visit Bolton Abbey


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Late lunch tomorrow?


 
On my day off too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Lunch today then? I have to take some jeans back to the shop and will get annoyed with people.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

Hurray... got to the thread while it's still morning... ain't been a good one, but g'morning anyway 



Badgers said:


> Thursday is all of our Friday Eves but glad to impart that it is my Freeday/Friday


What you up to tomorrow then cunt?



sojourner said:


> Morning!  Lovely fucking day


I beg to differ 




machine cat said:


> The one near Wakefield? Haven't been for years so long overdue a trip. Not sure what I'll be doing this weekend. Tempted to visit Bolton Abbey


Is that Bretton? Bolton Abbey is lovely.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to buy a rucksack, a ball, crisps and a chocolate bar at dinner time.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is that Bretton? Bolton Abbey is lovely.


 
Yorkshire


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I still have a late lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

just nipped to the shop and got a bag of doritos and a yorkie bar to keep me going until my late lunch


----------



## hiccup (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just nipped to the shop and got a bag of doritos and a yorkie bar to keep me going until my late lunch


 
Wise


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What you up to tomorrow then cunt?



Just sneaking a day off as the weather is nice and I had to work the last two Saturday's. 
I am not having a second interview at 14:30 or anything.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and a yorkie bar


 
Original? 

There was an almond one years back which I really liked, Wikepedia makes no mention of it but there are campaigns.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just sneaking a day off as the weather is nice and I had to work the last two Saturday's.
> I am not having a second interview at 14:30 or anything.






good luck


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original?
> 
> There was an almond one years back which I really liked, Wikepedia makes no mention of it but there are campaigns.


 
raisin and biscuit - I prefer that one


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> raisin and biscuit - I prefer that one


 
I don't


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't


 
The original one has merits too

The Doritos were original flavour


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The original one has merits too



The poor mans Toblerone  



marty21 said:


> The Doritos were original flavour



Doritos do not really interest me. 
I will eat them (ideally with salsa and stuff) if they are there but almost never to buy.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The poor mans Toblerone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was briefly tempted by cheesy wotsits tbf


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was briefly tempted by cheesy wotsits tbf


 
Another fucking massive fail, possibly my least favourite Maize based snack


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another fucking massive fail, possibly my least favourite Maize based snack


 
there is no pleasing you some days


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yorkshire


I know bolton abbey is in yorkshire you div  

Was asking if you meant Bretton in Wakefield  - that's a sculpture arty place no?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Right, off out...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there is no pleasing you some days


 
Fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fuck off


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The one near Wakefield? Haven't been for years so long overdue a trip. Not sure what I'll be doing this weekend. Tempted to visit Bolton Abbey


 
Dunno mate but there can only be one eh?  Someone on me poetry site mentioned it, I'd never heard of it, but I absolutely LOVE mauling with sculpture and am always getting told off in museums for it   So to get the chance to climb and touch a load of them in the open air sounds fantastic!  

Think we'll take a nice picnic too, make the most of it


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I know bolton abbey is in yorkshire you div
> 
> Was asking if you meant Bretton in Wakefield  - that's a sculpture arty place no?


 
Sorry  I googled Bretton and it came up with somewhere down south.

Yes, the scupture park is in Bretton Park, Wakefield.

That's cleared that up then


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just sneaking a day off as the weather is nice and I had to work the last two Saturday's.
> I am not having a second interview at 14:30 or anything.


well then not god luck or anything...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sorry  I googled Bretton and it came up with somewhere down south.
> 
> Yes, the scupture park is in Bretton Park, Wakefield.
> 
> That's cleared that up then


I feel mean now, I was calling you a div in a loving way


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I feel mean now, I was calling you a div in a loving way


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Loves ya really x


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

_Whoa!!! Hold the drag!!!_

Sleeps On Bench Girl is back


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

g'luck baaaaaaaaaaaajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Loves ya really x


 
x

back from late lunch - the weekend almost upon us - roll on Friday!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

My word, email from a client: 




> Recently, I have been very stuck.  When that happens, I tend to moan a lot and can be quite insufferable.  I am lucky that I have people around me that tolerate these times.  However, sometimes it is quite difficult to snap out of my rut.
> 
> On Saturday morning (just a few days ago), I awoke and saw the sun streaming through my window. For whatever reason, I got it into my head that I had to paint the interior of the house.  I had a prior committment that day, to go to a meeting in London, so I did attend, all be it quite reluctantly - I was still in my moaning mood.  The meeting was very good and I made some good contacts.
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Get cleaning!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Me: "Did you bring your purse today?"
Newbie: "Err, yes."
Me: "Good. You and I are going to the pub at 4"
Newbie: "Maybe another time."



well I tried


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original?
> 
> There was an almond one years back which I really liked, Wikepedia makes no mention of it but there are campaigns.


 
Was it "hunky chunky almond"?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me: "Did you bring your purse today?"
> Newbie: "Err, yes."
> Me: "Good. You and I are going to the pub at 4"
> Newbie: "Maybe another time."
> ...


 
You old smoothie


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me: "Did you bring your purse today?"
> Newbie: "Err, yes."
> Me: "Good. You and I are going to the pub at 4"
> Newbie: "Maybe another time."
> ...




crashed and burned


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me: "Did you bring your purse today?"
> Newbie: "Err, yes."
> Me: "Good. You and I are going to the pub at 4"
> Newbie: "Maybe another time."
> ...


 
Should have said 'it wasn't a question, it was a COMMAND' 

blimey bajjy - is this person usually a little unbalanced or what, and do you think he'd like to get energised and out of his rut in my house cos mine's a shithole


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Was it "hunky chunky almond"?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me: "Did you bring your purse today?"
> Newbie: "Err, yes."
> Me: "Good. You and I are going to the pub at 4"
> Newbie: "Maybe another time."
> ...





> You tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is…never try



Homer Simpson


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

In other news I just realised I have lost my lucky paper-clip  
Thank goodness I still have my lucky fork!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

boring meeting was boring


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This one passed off as a bit of a damp squib.
> *We need a certain dragger to start estimating the time till we hit 10k*


 
Ahem ^ 

When is he back?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ahem ^
> 
> When is he back?


 
No idea. It seems like he's been gone forever.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

we need graphs


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No idea. It seems like he's been gone forever.


 
Lest we forget


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

who?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

One hour and 5 minutes to go...

Nice glass of red and a demon spliff when I get in.  Then after a 'rest', I'll cook tea


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm leaving at 4:30 today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> who?


 
LilJen of course


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm leaving early too - need to do tyre stuff which I couldn't be arsed to do yesterday


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> LilJen of course




I'm going home


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm going home



Hope you have a better night x


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm leaving at 4:30 today


 


marty21 said:


> I'm leaving early too - need to do tyre stuff which I couldn't be arsed to do yesterday



double cunt - usually a favourite of mine but not today 



diddlybiddly said:


> I'm going home



Aww - hope you're feeling better tomorrow chick


----------



## hiccup (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish I could figure out a way to edit talky podcasts and listen to music at the same time. It's a constant source of frustration.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2011)

It can't get worse, really it can't


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm leaving at 4:30 today


 


marty21 said:


> I'm leaving early too - need to do tyre stuff which I couldn't be arsed to do yesterday


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I'm going home



I am not leaving early, too much to tidy up. 
Small price to pay for tomorrow off though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 24, 2011)

looks like i'm pubbing on my own tonight

good luck with tomorrow badgers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2011)

People should leave now. 
I have work to do but want to do some sly printing.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 25, 2011)

*looks around*


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> *looks around*



Middle of the night drag? 



No 9-5 drag for this Badger today which is good. Have a _meeting_ in South West London at 14:30 but that is really all. Not sure why I woke/got up at 5am but pleasingly the second F1 free practise is on.


/Badgers posting ^


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

To start the Freeday here is Mr Beardy Lizard


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

And Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

morning 

brilliant start to friday, thanks badgers


----------



## hiccup (Mar 25, 2011)

Half day for me, la la la.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Half day for me, la la la.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
this ^^^

latish start - just woke up


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

get a move on then marty you lazy bastard!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And Mr Big Shrimp



Thought you would like Mr Big Shrimp. He was taking no shit from the Cichlids, pincers were out!! 

So early drag Friday? I am in a good chores mode so far, got plenty of cleaning up done and lots of washing to do. Cleared the leaves up and bagged them up for collection. Rubbish out, recycling out and off to the shop soon. Really I would prefer to be opening a cider now but no chance till the afernoon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> get a move on then marty you lazy bastard!


 


*gets dressed*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought you would like Mr Big Shrimp. He was taking no shit from the Cichlids, pincers were out!!
> 
> So early drag Friday? I am in a good chores mode so far, got plenty of cleaning up done and lots of washing to do. Cleared the leaves up and bagged them up for collection. Rubbish out, recycling out and off to the shop soon. Really I would prefer to be opening a cider now but no chance till the afernoon


 
I'd love a cider too


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
and just where have you been?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and just where have you been?


 
Driving up here


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Driving up here


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
We need graphs for the 10k target 



Hi by the way


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Driving up here


 
  We have the best landscapes 

Morning all!  Freeday yayyyy!!

My lass's birthday today n all - fucking 20 she is!  20!   this makes me officially fucking ancient 

bajjy - are those your 'pets'?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Not my pets  
We have Lil the cat who is very sweet.
Really want fish though, lots of fish.

Just seen 'The Grumpy Guide To Work' on the iPlayer which is a must see


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

Fish are a pain in the arse though mate - you have to clean them out all the time!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> We have the best landscapes
> 
> Morning all!  Freeday yayyyy!!
> 
> ...




As I don't have kids, I must be well young then !


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


>





sojourner said:


> We have the best landscapes


 
Was an interesting drive, though we were going to get stuck at one point when I had to do a hill start on one of the steep bits


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We need graphs for the 10k target


 
A job for Monday I reckon


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fish are a pain in the arse though mate - you have to clean them out all the time!


 
It's not too bad if you enjoy doing it though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> As I don't have kids, I must be well young then !


 
Ha - yeh mate - you are. 



























not


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was an interesting drive, though we were going to get stuck at one point when I had to do a *hill start on one of the steep bits *


 
Tsk

Piece of piss that - you wanna try hurtling round Bacup, now that's a bit scary


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ha - yeh mate - you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tbh when I see my 15 year old nephew I do feel ancient - he's about to get taller than me the fucker!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My lass's birthday today n all - fucking 20 she is!  20!   this makes me officially fucking ancient


Alright old girl 

Welcome back neon... have you really been up there, looks gorgeous 

I am a bit more bruisey today but less achey... just need to get through the day!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tbh when I see my 15 year old nephew I do feel ancient - he's about to get taller than me the fucker!


 
Aye - she's taller than me too - with great big fucking clown feet 



diddlybiddly said:


> Alright old girl
> 
> Welcome back neon... have you really been up there, looks gorgeous
> 
> I am a bit more bruisey today but less achey... just need to get through the day!


 
  so whassup with you then lady?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> so whassup with you then lady?


I would never guess you had a 20 yr old kid 

Knocked off my bike yesterday by a cyclist who didn't see me


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Welcome back neon... have you really been up there, looks gorgeous


 
Yep, came across through Yorkshire and the Lakes then back up the coast.  Some pics on the photo thread


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, came across through Yorkshire and the Lakes then back up the coast.  Some pics on the photo thread


 
ace pics


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, came across through Yorkshire and the Lakes then back up the coast.  Some pics on the photo thread


Lovely pics, and lovely part of the country


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's not too bad if you enjoy doing it though.


 
Cleaning out fish shit and piss?  Done it for years mate - never again


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ace pics


 
this

fucking beautiful part of the world


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Ta 



sojourner said:


> fucking beautiful part of the world


until you get to Sellafield


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fish are a pain in the arse though mate - you have to clean them out all the time!


 
You have to clean yourself though? 
Fish tank with some good algae eating catfish and a decent biological filtration system does a lot of the work  

Anyhow, enough of this fishdrag! Time to get home, showered and off again.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I would never guess you had a 20 yr old kid
> 
> Knocked off my bike yesterday by a cyclist who didn't see me


 
Behave!  

Wow - that's not good!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cleaning out fish shit and piss?  Done it for years mate - never again


 
Fish keeping was a hobby of mine when I was a teenager*. Would love to get into it again.







*No wonder I never got laid


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I would never guess you had a 20 yr old kid
> 
> Knocked off my bike yesterday by a cyclist who didn't see me



oh noes! were you hurt ducks?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fish keeping was a hobby of mine when I was a teenager*. Would love to get into it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmm, come back to my place and look at my fish 



can't see it working as a seduction technique tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Behave!
> 
> Wow - that's not good!


I'm serious!  



marty21 said:


> oh noes! were you hurt ducks?


bruised and achey, but back on my bike so could've been worse.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

almost had a row with a minor celeb today! Radio 1 geezer Reggie Yates - driving down a narrow street, cars parked either side - 3 of us going one way - me cleverly behind the big white van   yates and another car decided it was a good idea to come up the opposite way so a lot of squeezing past - he was in a 4x4 tinted glass - AND wearing sunglasses - I passed inches from his celeb face - heard him sigh - gave him the motorist thank you wave as I passed.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

tempted to fish the red thread


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm serious!
> 
> bruised and achey, but back on my bike so could've been worse.


 
 

aww - scary though when that happens eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> aww - scary though when that happens eh?


yeh


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Lunch soon?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 
yes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 
It's earth hour at 1pm so I'll be going out then.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's earth hour at 1pm so I'll be going out then.


 
let us all support earth hour!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> let us all support earth hour!


 
you have to turn everything electronic off, sit around and talk about how you can save the environment as an office.

fuck that. i need to buy cheese.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you have to turn everything electronic off, sit around and talk about how you can save the environment as an office.
> 
> *fuck that*. i need to buy cheese.




this^^


----------



## hiccup (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> almost had a row with a minor celeb today! Radio 1 geezer Reggie Yates - driving down a narrow street, cars parked either side - 3 of us going one way - me cleverly behind the big white van   yates and another car decided it was a good idea to come up the opposite way so a lot of squeezing past - he was in a 4x4 tinted glass - AND wearing sunglasses - I passed inches from his celeb face - heard him sigh - gave him the motorist thank you wave as I passed.


 
You gave rastamouse the finger


----------



## hiccup (Mar 25, 2011)

Weekend in 26 minutes... ... ...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You gave rastamouse the finger


 
no, it was a courteous thank you wave, the one you do when someone lets you through - EVEN THOUGH HE SIGHED AT ME WHEN IT WAS HIS FAULT.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

hello121 said:


> today is really bad day for me. i hate today


 
It is Friday tbf


----------



## hiccup (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh right. I thought you were being sarcastic.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Weekend in 26 minutes... ... ...


 
do one


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh right. I thought you were being sarcastic.


 
I was perfectly nice (unlike the above post)


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor badgers. 
He has a days annual leave and I have had him running to the shops, Drs and chemist for me as I can't move.
Codeine is starting to kick in, neck still hurts to almighty fuck but care slightly less.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Poor badgers.
> He has a days annual leave and I have had him running to the *shops*, Drs and chemist for me as I can't move.
> Codeine is starting to kick in, neck still hurts to almighty fuck but care slightly less.


 
Has he found the mythical crispy pancakes yet?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Poor badgers.
> He has a days annual leave and I have had him running to the shops, Drs and chemist for me as I can't move.
> Codeine is starting to kick in, neck still hurts to almighty fuck but care slightly less.



Errands!!!! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 25, 2011)

*Gives thank you wave to thread as he prepares to leave the building*


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Poor badgers.
> He has a days annual leave and I have had him running to the shops, Drs and chemist for me as I can't move.
> Codeine is starting to kick in, neck still hurts to almighty fuck but care slightly less.



Anything else you need?



hiccup said:


> *Gives thank you wave to thread as he prepares to leave the building*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

so, lunch - what did people have then eh?

machine cat - I tried cottage cheese and chives on a baked spud the other week - lovely


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Once more into the breech dear drag! Hot day to be commuting an hour each way in the midday sun. A worthwhile sacrifice one hopes, but passing by pub gardens in this weather is cruel. It is the sort of day that a younger me used to go to lunch in pub/park and not return to work.*

Picked up Viz to cheer the day. Will post it on once finished *


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so, lunch - what did people have then eh?


 
I haven't, yet


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2011)

Urrrrgh I feel bloody awful


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Missed train by 46 seconds. 
If I had not got Viz I would have made.
Laughter is more important though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Laughter is more important though.


 
You are David Brent


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so, lunch - what did people have then eh?
> 
> machine cat - I tried cottage cheese and chives on a baked spud the other week - lovely


 
cheese on first? 

I went old school today - corned beef sandwich - with tomato and onions, plus a cup of tea £2.70


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Missed train by 46 seconds.
> If I had not got Viz I would have made.
> Laughter is more important though.


 
profanosaurus?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has he found the mythical crispy pancakes yet?


 
No 



marty21 said:


> Errands!!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks. I feel like such a moaning pain in the arse right now. Still, it's an excuse to eat loads of chocolate


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anything else you need?



I whole new body and brain?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I feel like such a moaning pain in the arse right now. Still, it's an excuse to eat loads of chocolate



a biscuit and raisin Yorkie?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a biscuit and raisin Yorkie?


 
Bergh! Little nasty dead grapes in my chocolate? Never! 

I had a snickers that I found in a nappy


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Bergh! Little nasty dead grapes in my chocolate? Never!
> 
> I had a snickers that I found in a nappy


   not even the mighty LION bar?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not even the mighty LION bar?


 
I love it the fact that I found a chocolate bar in a nappy did not phase you at all 

Lion bars dont have raisins in them do they?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I love it the fact that I found a chocolate bar in a nappy did not phase you at all
> 
> Lion bars dont have raisins in them do they?



not sure, maybe I'm thinking of the mighty picnic bar then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I love it the fact that I found a chocolate bar in a nappy did not phase you at all
> 
> Lion bars dont have raisins in them do they?



it's where I put all my chocolate


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheese on first?
> 
> I went old school today - corned beef sandwich - with tomato and onions, plus a cup of tea £2.70


Cheese and chives were mixed, so yeh - I never have butter on my baked spuds  

I had a weird salad for my lunch - chicken, mushrooms, broccoli, lettuce and avocado 



kittyP said:


> No


Big Sainsburys will do em 

Why do you all have nappies?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not sure, maybe I'm thinking of the mighty picnic bar then?


 
That will be it coz I like Lion bars but not Picnics. 
The bars that is, I love and actual picnic


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Why do you all have nappies?



In our case, ask Bob2009


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> In our case, ask Bob2009


He sending you stuff wrapped in a nappy instead of a jiffy bag? His missus will kill him - they ain't cheap nappies!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

it was a one off for Badgers birthday. 
There was some other cool stuff though, not just a nappy and chocolate


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so, lunch - what did people have then eh?
> 
> machine cat - I tried cottage cheese and chives on a baked spud the other week - lovely


 


I may have this for tea tonight.


Lunch consisted of a mars bar, cheese and onion crisps and a ham butty


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> it was a one off for Badgers birthday.
> There was some other cool stuff though, not just a nappy and chocolate


 
Badgers was given a nappy as a birthday present?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may have this for tea tonight.
> 
> 
> Lunch consisted of a mars bar, cheese and onion crisps and a ham butty



did you put the crisps in the sarnie and squish them down?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you put the crisps in the sarnie and squish them down?


 
That would be the correct way to do things


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you put the crisps in the sarnie and squish them down?


 
course i did


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> course i did


 
good lad!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Badgers was given a nappy as a birthday present?


 
It was Bob so it was obviously suppose to have the effect of making him think "Hang on? This is Bob. He could have really sent me a nappy full of poo ". 
It worked too


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

anybody here?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

yup.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

pretty bored here so I've decided to spend the time finding transport to London.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

finding it? the website or the building?

I'm bored and am trying to stop myself buying things


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> finding it? the website or the building?
> 
> I'm bored and am trying to stop myself buying things


 
sorry, i mean a coach or mate with car to take me to london


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Ciderbus?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ciderbus?


 
all the available ones are leaving at stupid times (plus I can't afford to spend much money)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Been checking the lay of the land.*

Nearest pub is The Ram which is a Greene King pub. Near Hampton Court and right on the river, so pretty idyllic if a little wanky for my taste. The Great British Gourmet Burger is £7.95 which is a bit steep but not terrible as an occasional treat lunch. Two burgers, topped with 'tickler' Devon cheddar, bacon, BBQ sauce and onion rings. Served in a 'rustic' bap with 'skin on' chips, salad, red onion coleslaw and bloody Mary relish (WTF?) on the side. Sounds pretty big but need to see it before passing judgement.*

Big summer market next door and found one reasonable charity shop so far. Otherwise the town is pretty posh/shop/tastic, probably hell at Christmas!*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sorry, i mean a coach or mate with car to take me to london


 
Come to London!!
Pet shop and pub crawl!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sorry, i mean a coach or mate with car to take me to london


I'm the stupid - it's Transport for London! Where do I live?

I'll put money toward your travel mate, I can't go on the march and feel like shite about it - so all in a good cause


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm the stupid - it's Transport for London! Where do I live?
> 
> I'll put money toward your travel mate, I can't go on the march and feel like shite about it - so all in a good cause


 
Go on, go on, go on!!!

I will too if you swim down


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Go on, go on, go on!!!
> 
> I will too if you swim down


^ this boy might burst if you come down - and don't think he's joking about the pet shop crawl


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come to London!!
> Pet shop and pub crawl!!


 
I'm trying my hardest man! It's my own fault - I should have organised something ages ago. 



diddlybiddly said:


> I'm the stupid - it's Transport for London! Where do I live?
> 
> I'll put money toward your travel mate, I can't go on the march and feel like shite about it - so all in a good cause


 


I don't want to take your money, but thanks for the offer - really


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ^ this boy might burst if you come down - and don't think he's joking about the pet shop crawl


 


I'll tell you what, if I can't come down tomorrow (it may come down to me hanging around Halifax town centre at 5am to find the coaches and see if there's room), then I'll make sure I come down one weekend this summer (where there are no protests to get in the way of our pet shop crawl).


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't be expecting mc to party or anything though B - he's a total pussy, wimps out after a couple of drinks/smokes 

I've just been rucking with the council again over council tax they want to take me to court for even though I shouldn't have to pay it.  Cunts.  Tell you what - try keeping the fucking libraries open, fixing the fucking roads, and emptying my bin on a regular basis and I might pay a bit


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cunts.  Tell you what - try keeping the fucking libraries open, fixing the fucking roads, and emptying my bin on a regular basis and I might pay a bit


 
I come on this thread to get away from all this.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> anybody here?


 
yep

just been out to see a tenant - lovely old girl - she'd gone awol from the hospital after a major operation 

her grandaughter was taking her back before 5 as she wouldn't be missed til then she said

she tried to show me her scars


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyway. I'm already home, lighting cigars with your council tax fifty pound notes and generally pissing over hard-working families the country over.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

You're no better, marty, btw.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll tell you what, if I can't come down tomorrow (it may come down to me hanging around Halifax town centre at 5am to find the coaches and see if there's room), then I'll make sure I come down one weekend this summer (where there are no protests to get in the way of our pet shop crawl).


deal 



sojourner said:


> I wouldn't be expecting mc to party or anything though B - he's a total pussy, wimps out after a couple of drinks/smokes


 he's not met Badgers yet!



NVP said:


> You're no better, marty, btw.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I wouldn't be expecting mc to party or anything though B - he's a total pussy, wimps out after a couple of drinks/smokes


 


We really should organise another Northern meet sometime soon.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> You're no better, marty, btw.


 
true 

council tax pays my inflated wages , my 52 weeks a year holidays - and my multi-million pension


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

And I bet you're an Enemy Of Enterprise on your day off.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> And I bet you're an Enemy Of Enterprise on your day off.


 nothing makes me happier 




apart from pies obviously


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We really should organise another Northern meet sometime soon.


 
I thought we were going to Grassington for the day?


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

I say 'day off'. One of the many 'days off' you get with your 'flexi time' and 'human rights act'.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought we were going to Grassington for the day?


 
It all depends on the Londoners


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I come on this thread to get away from all this.


 
cunt


NVP said:


> Anyway. I'm already home, lighting cigars with your council tax fifty pound notes and generally pissing over hard-working families the country over.


 
CUNT



diddlybiddly said:


> he's not met Badgers yet!


 
He met me - and wimped



machine cat said:


> We really should organise another Northern meet sometime soon.


 
Aye we should!  Now the weather's improving as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

So much for a half 4 finish


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> He met me - and wimped



I didn't wimp, I paced myself  Besides, didn't I go out for a smoke with you in the end?



> Aye we should!  Now the weather's improving as well


 
We need a good location...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We need a good location...


 
North or proper north?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> North or proper north?


 
Prob somewhere not far from the M62, so North.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

Cunts!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Prob somewhere not far from the M62, so North.


 
Oh, Midlands then?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> North or proper north?


 
Watford?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh, Midlands then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cunts!


 We're still at work... where are you? eh? eh? eh?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I didn't wimp, I paced myself  Besides, didn't I go out for a smoke with you in the end?
> 
> 
> 
> We need a good location...


 
Nah, you came out for a few smokes in the beginning, but then no amount of me taunting you could get you out for another 

Heb is still a good location you know - but yeh, North=M62


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Been checking the lay of the land.*
> 
> Nearest pub is The Ram which is a Greene King pub. Near Hampton Court and right on the river, so pretty idyllic if a little wanky for my taste. The Great British Gourmet Burger is £7.95 which is a bit steep but not terrible as an occasional treat lunch. Two burgers, topped with '*tickler*' Devon cheddar, bacon, BBQ sauce and onion rings. Served in a 'rustic' bap with 'skin on' chips, salad, red onion coleslaw and bloody Mary relish (WTF?) on the side. Sounds pretty big but need to see it before passing judgement.*
> 
> Big summer market next door and found one reasonable charity shop so far. Otherwise the town is pretty posh/shop/tastic, probably hell at Christmas!*


tickler's quite nice


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> tickler's quite nice


 
Matron!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, you came out for a few smokes in the beginning, but then no amount of me taunting you could get you out for another
> 
> Heb is still a good location you know - but yeh, North=M62


 
Heb is fine by me,


----------



## machine cat (Mar 25, 2011)

think it's about time i caught the early train


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

10 more minutes


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> think it's about time i caught the early train


 
cunt

I'm gonna slope off in a couple of mins hacsherly


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still here, on my own now


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2011)

almost gone...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

now the fax machine is being a cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2011)

Right, I'm off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had chips!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Sunday chipdrag Qoggy? 

Yawny Monday rolls round again. Clocks forward and a bit of a shock waking up today. Early start too, got tech people coming in the office first thing. Going to be an odd day today as we may not have computers all day. Might be meetings or something equally hellish. Not to worry though, I get the feeling it will be an early finish


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

The beginning of the last week of the financial year. Have to get many things finished. Might even try to get into the office before 9am


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Monday drag - at least April is almost upon it - a month of multi long weekends.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Monday drag - at least April is almost upon it - a month of multi long weekends.


 
3 days leave/11 days off. Cheers Will and Kate


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Monday drag - at least April is almost upon it - a month of multi long weekends.


 
royal wedding


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 3 days leave/11 days off. Cheers Will and Kate


 
aye, *raises glass*

3 long weekends for this Marine - I have my birthday King weekend as well as Easter, and Wedding.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> royal wedding


 
I'd like them to get married every year!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Monday drag - at least April is almost upon it - a month of multi long weekends.


 


hiccup said:


> 3 days leave/11 days off. Cheers Will and Kate


 
April is a kind month for the workers  

At desk already with large coffee to hand, feels nasty being back in after a nice three day weekend.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'd like them to get married every year!


 
if only marty, if only.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

National Cask Ale Week - Monday 28th March - Sunday 3rd April 2011

They lie ^ 

Clicked on the link and we have to wait until Saturday 1st October to Sunday 9th October 2011


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> National Cask Ale Week - Monday 28th March - Sunday 3rd April 2011
> 
> They lie ^
> 
> Clicked on the link and we have to wait until Saturday 1st October to Sunday 9th October 2011


 


We should have our own cask ale week!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning!

Mid-week holiday and clocks changing = fucked body clock today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning all - what draggness have I missed?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - what draggness have I missed?


 
immense drag while you were gone QoGs 

how was your mini-break?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning all!

Urgh - Monday.  Fucking gutted to lose an hour yesterday 

Just emailed boss about this royal wedding holiday - see what he says


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We should have our own cask ale week!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> immense drag while you were gone QoGs
> 
> how was your mini-break?


 
It was nice thank you....despite a bout of food poisoning (not chip related I am happy to add!)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - what draggness have I missed?


 
I was near Grassingdon on Wednesday, not much dragging then though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was near Grassingdon on Wednesday, not much dragging then though


 
Oooh really, whereabouts? Did you see any blacks as I gather there aren't that many around there


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh really, whereabouts? Did you see any blacks as I gather there aren't that many around there


Garsdale on the way to Kendal then over to the coast.  Didn't see any blacks which was pretty fortunate, the shock could have made me drive off the road


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

Brrrrr....the heating has been turned off and it is a bit cold in here today. Plus no one has changed the clock so I keep thinking it is an hour earlier. I suppose I could change it.....but I am not sure I can be arsed to get up and actually do it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

I have changed the clock....it took 30 seconds, it's also now about 3 minutes fast 

No crisps (yet) for the newbie today but he is keeping up his strength with two cheese and onion 'sausage' rolls


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeeehaaa!!!! *gallops into thread throwing hat in the air*

fucking tightwad boss has cleared the royal wedding day as a bank holiday and I don't have to take it off me holidays wooohooo!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeeehaaa!!!! *gallops into thread throwing hat in the air*
> 
> fucking tightwad boss has cleared the royal wedding day as a bank holiday and I don't have to take it off me holidays wooohooo!!!




I think I only have one full week in April


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Grrrrr, we have IT stuff happening here so working is a pain.

I was hoping that people would suggest packing up early but does not seem to be the case.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

> Duke of Essex Polo
> Gaynes Park, Epping, Essex, 7th and 9th July 2011
> Events and Hospitality.com
> 
> ...



Tempting


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have had chips!!!
> 
> View attachment 14458


aw, you make me smile quoggy 

We watched In Bruges on Friday night and I thought of you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tempting


 
I'd go for the one with the VIP toilets  Wonder how much of his own lunch Gregg Wallace will be cramming into his capacious gob!!
I do like the phrase "treading of the divots", I think I shall use that next time I go to the loo "Just off to tread the divots!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> aw, you make me smile quoggy
> 
> We watched In Bruges on Friday night and I thought of you


 
Aww thank you . Luckily no one got shot or fell off the Belfort while we were there!

Those chips were lush, btw chip lovers among the toppings were mayo, mustard, ketchup and flemish beef stew!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tempting



just down the road from me - be rude not to go.

will the helicopter pick me up from Hackney?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunch time soon? Must be soon?

Nice tuna mayo rolls made for me. 
Then a walk to the post office and a small drop off at the charity shop.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd go for the one with the VIP toilets  Wonder how much of his own lunch Gregg Wallace will be cramming into his capacious gob!!


Depends if he has his fork/shovel with him.  I didn't realise he was a chef though  



marty21 said:


> will the helicopter pick me up from *Hackney*?


 
I think there's a supplement for that


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

sausage and egg sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Right, off for a stroll....


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Asparagus soup from Aldi's 'Soupreme' range, quite nice.  Might have a Mars bar soon


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Asparagus soup from Aldi's 'Soupreme' range, quite nice.  Might have a Mars bar soon


 
did you have some bread with that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Two cheese topped buns and two packets of 'Ready salted potato hoops'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

About 30 people in the post office queue.
Clever to come here at lunchtime then?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Two cheese topped buns and two packets of 'Ready salted potato hoops'


 
good choice


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> About 30 people in the post office queue.
> Clever to come here at lunchtime then?


 
29 other people obviously thought so


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good choice


 


Time to put the kettle on I think.  I would hassle Mr ManFlu but I want a drink before 4


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time to put the kettle on I think.  I would hassle Mr ManFlu but I want a drink before 4


 
there is no bad time to hassle Mr Manflu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

I have won £21 on the Red Nose "Pick A Pose" competition (Gok Wan doing 'Fame'). GET IN!!

Have already spent it (if my friend has been able to get some) on a pair of supa-dupa headphones from the HMV sale


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 29 other people obviously thought so


 
Indeed  

The angry gangster man in the queue kept us all entertained.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have won £21 on the Red Nose "Pick A Pose" competition (Gok Wan doing 'Fame'). GET IN!!
> 
> Have already spent it (if my friend has been able to get some) on a pair of supa-dupa headphones from the HMV sale


 
Monday is full of win


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there is no bad time to hassle Mr Manflu


 
Normally I'd agree, but cuntboss has been on his back about stuff for the end of the tax year.  I think he might have a breakdown this week


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Indeed
> 
> The angry gangster man in the queue kept us all entertained.



some gangster - has to queue up himself at the Post Office - why doesn't he get a henchman to do the queuing ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

With the clocks going forward we are kind of in the 3-4pm drag window of hell. 
Irritatingly we are now only in the 2-3pm pre-drag window of hell


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have won £21 on the Red Nose "Pick A Pose" competition (Gok Wan doing 'Fame'). GET IN!!
> 
> Have already spent it (if my friend has been able to get some) on a pair of supa-dupa headphones from the HMV sale


Did you chip in an extra £3.99 for this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

My new headphones are here!! They look like this. I am going to look so FRIGGIN' COOL man!! (if you don't count the pink Hello Kitty nack strap that my i-pod is attached to )


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> some gangster - has to queue up himself at the Post Office - why doesn't he get a henchman to do the queuing ?


 
He did actually have a junior gangster holding his spot but only for the first few minutes. 
The counter staff person seems less than amused as he carried on his angry phone call during the transaction.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags are the nicest teabags, edging out even Yorkshire Gold. 

Discuss.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

not much dragging today - plenty of bundling to be getting on with


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags are the nicest teabags, edging out even Yorkshire Gold.
> 
> Discuss.


 
you're mad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags are the nicest teabags, edging out even Yorkshire Gold.
> 
> Discuss.


 
I have not used M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags. Do they provide a smooth and lush cuppa?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags are the nicest teabags, edging out even Yorkshire Gold.
> 
> Discuss.



Never had one. 
Courier one over and I will come back to you


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have not used M&S "Luxury Gold" teabags.





Badgers said:


> Never had one.


Same


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2011)

They make a bright, full-flavoured, refreshing brew. Ideal for hard London water.

I'd concede that Yorkshire tea may taste nicer in Yorkshire.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrrgghhhh, IT problems here!! 

Supposed to be changing broadband provider in the office. Was delayed from the 21st until the 29th of March, now suddenly BT have just delayed it AGAIN until the 12/04/2011 because there 'was an issue with the order _within their_ systems' so tough shit!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Arrrgghhhh, IT problems here!!
> 
> Supposed to be changing broadband provider in the office. Was delayed from the 21st until the 29th of March, now suddenly BT have just delayed it AGAIN until the 12/04/2011 because there 'was an issue with the order _within their_ systems' so tough shit!!



Forget that, they will not have us connected until 16/04/2011


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

My Dad works for BT, I'll get him to sort it out next time he's in the area


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

hiccup said:


> They make a bright, full-flavoured, refreshing brew. Ideal for hard London water.
> 
> I'd concede that Yorkshire tea may taste nicer in Yorkshire.


 
you can get a version of yorkshire tea specifically for hard water.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

bored and fed up with bundles

in other news, newbie 1 has had a haircut


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bored and fed up with bundles
> 
> in other news, newbie 1 has had a haircut


 
Do you not approve?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Same


 
same same


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

Bored

Drag is strong


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My Dad works for BT, I'll get him to sort it out next time he's in the area


 
Give me his direct line


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Drag is strong



It is hurting now isn't it? 
Has felt like it is nearly 5pm since lunchtime.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Bored
> 
> Drag is strong


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 
There ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There ^^^


 
and that ^^^^


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is hurting now isn't it?



Yes 



marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 
^^ this


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and that ^^^^


 
^^ this also

too

as well


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ^^ this also
> 
> too
> 
> as well


 

this as well ^^^


and the rest of it too


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this as well ^^^
> 
> 
> and the rest of it too


 
and that ^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Give me his direct line


 
I have checked with him, sadly he doesn't have a cable long enough to reach that London


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We need graphs for the 10k target


 


neonwilderness said:


> A job for Monday I reckon


 
Ahem?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ahem?


 
Oh, err *shuffles papers* it's still WIP


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you not approve?


 
i approve, very much so


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh, err *shuffles papers* it's still WIP



You have less than an hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i approve, very much so


 
Have you complimented them on it? You should...while giving their head a sniff.

Just over 15 mins to go here. I have tea which I am hoping will keep me going as the drag is strong today.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you complimented them on it? You should...while giving their head a sniff.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ahem?


 
Ahem?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 28, 2011)

AHEM


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Needs a bit more work (bank holidays and such), but we're behind if we want a 10k royal wedding


----------



## machine cat (Mar 28, 2011)

almost there


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 28, 2011)

Nearly...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Needs a bit more work (bank holidays and such), but we're behind if we want a 10k royal wedding


 
Good work, I look forward to the full update. 
We need to pull out all the stops for William and Kate. 

On the bus now, nice leaving in the light/warmer early evening


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope it's a nice spring day for you all. 

Dragging from home with spreadsheets and ambiguous instructions here.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning morning morning  

Woke with the Loseday Bluesday feeling today. Was a bit irritating yesterday and today looks like it will much the same. Traffic is not helping the mood. Been crawling all the way so far


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

morning 

it's not going to be a good day: piles of work, computer is slow as fuck, my back is hurting, and to top it all off I have to go to Newcastle this afternoon.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 29, 2011)

That sucks, Badgers and machine cat.  

In other dragging news I just got an email informing me that 'Louise will be bringing her expertise to bear '.   wtf?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> That sucks, Badgers and machine cat.
> 
> In other dragging news I just got an email informing me that 'Louise will be bringing her expertise to bear '.   wtf?


 
Heh  

It is not all bad. Bit grey today but managed an hour in the garden after work yesterday  

How is the Eastern Drag in general?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> That sucks, Badgers and machine cat.
> 
> In other dragging news I just got an email informing me that 'Louise will be bringing her expertise to bear '.   wtf?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning! 


machine cat said:


> to top it all off I have to go to Newcastle this afternoon.


 
Terrible


----------



## silverfish (Mar 29, 2011)

Sat on a boat in the Bass Strait with 9 meter waves................29 days till dry land

No booze, no fags, no caffienne, no jiggy jiggy, no sleep


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuckin hell silverfish!  Why?  What are you doing?

Badgers, Eastern drag is ok, no school for 2 weeks so I'm just doing my other job which is deathly dull but thankfully sporadic.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Sat on a boat in the Bass Strait with 9 meter waves................29 days till dry land
> 
> No booze, no fags, no caffienne, no jiggy jiggy, no sleep


 
dragging?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Sat on a boat in the Bass Strait with 9 meter waves................29 days till dry land
> 
> No booze, no fags, no caffienne, no jiggy jiggy, no sleep


 
Bacon?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Why must people who do not understand IT want to know about IT things?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

I had to buy some tea for work - now we are in the age of the cuts, they've stopped free tea/coffee  

So I bought Yorkshire Tea 

and I am enjoying a mug of this, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good work, I look forward to the full update.
> We need to pull out all the stops for William and Kate.





7k by the weekend would be a good start


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14485
> 
> 7k by the weekend would be a good start


 
we have a target


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

Stay on target...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

stay on message


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

Stay on target!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

6.5k today?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6.5k today?


 
definitely


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

It is doable people. 
Who will present the results to the Royal couple on their special day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

I think machine cat should


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is doable people.
> Who will present the results to the Royal couple on their special day?


 
unfortunately I am away that weekend


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think machine cat should


 
this 

he can take the scroll of the thread from his tent on Clapham common, in a right royal procession.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this
> 
> he can take the scroll of the thread from his tent on Clapham common, in a right royal procession.


 


I'm going to be famous!

In other royal wedding news I have decided to create my own range of souvenirs for the big day


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Stay on target...


 


hiccup said:


> Stay on target!


 
losen up!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

> Traditionally Mondays have been the least popular of the working week. But new research suggests that the worst is yet to come, because Tuesday is when we're at our gloomiest.
> 
> Researchers from the London School of Economics have spent two months monitoring the moods of 22,000 people, via a helpful little iPhone app called Mappiness.
> 
> And it turns out it's Tuesday that makes us blue.



http://www.lemondrop.co.uk/2010/10/11/terrible-tuesday-the-worst-day-of-the-week/


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this
> 
> he can take the scroll of the thread from his tent on Clapham common, in a right royal procession.


 
He might get upgraded to a place on the Mall for such a prestigious job


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> upgraded to a place on the Mall


 
Or up against the Wall?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or up against the Wall?


 
He will be if we don't get to 10k


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

the pressure is on


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> losen up!


 
Knew I could rely on you


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or up against the Wall?


 
saucy!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Knew I could rely on you


 
Cut the chatter, Red 2. Accelerate to attack speed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning all - it's a stick day today as I have rather wobbly legs. Plus I am wearing stripey tights which I am not sure are really too wacky for a middle aged woman to wear!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - it's a stick day today as I have rather wobbly legs. Plus *I am wearing stripey tights which I am not sure are really too wacky for a middle aged woman to wear*!


 
Nonsense queeny - I bet they look ace

*yawn* morning all - fuck ME I'm tired


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Death_Star


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Cut the chatter, Red 2. Accelerate to attack speed.


 
Copy, Red Leader. Standing by.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - it's a stick day today as I have rather wobbly legs. Plus I am wearing stripey tights which I am not sure are really too wacky for a middle aged woman to wear!


 
Stripey is always good. 
As you get older (and madder) wackiness should increase not decrease.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stripey is always good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Is that a picture of you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
his head appears to be on backwards?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that a picture of you?


 
No it's a cartoon Louis Theroux


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> his head appears to be on backwards?


 
He is part owl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No it's a cartoon Louis Theroux


 
Lol!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Radio Woman is talking to herself relentlessly today
Telling us she needs more folders, more folders, more folders, more folders.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that the clocks have changed it's time to start window wars


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Now that the clocks have changed it's time to start window wars


 
Window wars again?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Cuntboss hates the windows being open (she doesn't like the cold and it stops her hanging around this side of the office) and tries to come up with any bullshit reason why they should be closed.  Everyone else uses any excuse to open them


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7k by the weekend would be a good start



I think we can pull off 6.5k today


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stripey is always good.
> As you get older (and madder) wackiness should increase not decrease.


^ this definitely 



neonwilderness said:


> He is part owl


 



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss hates the windows being open (she doesn't like the cold and it stops her hanging around this side of the office) and tries to come up with any bullshit reason why they should be closed.  Everyone else uses any excuse to open them


the key for my window is in the safe, and if I open my window I have to shut my door 

Actually, that might not be such a bad thing, only a couple of people here talk to me anyway.

Morning - going to be a dragger today, and in til gone 5 too - must not buy things online!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss hates the windows being open (she doesn't like the cold and it stops her hanging around this side of the office) and tries to come up with any bullshit reason why they should be closed.  Everyone else uses any excuse to open them


 
Heh.. 

My dad used to keep his windows wide open year round.
It stopped people spending too much time in his office bothering him


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss hates the windows being open (she doesn't like the cold and it stops her hanging around this side of the office) and tries to come up with any bullshit reason why they should be closed.  Everyone else uses any excuse to open them


 
Takes me back to 2006 and the air-con wars


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

off to newcastle in half an hour. reckon i'll get back home before 6?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off to newcastle in half an hour. reckon i'll get back home before 6?


 
Be careful, there be dragons up there. And Gazzas.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Be careful, there be dragons up there. And Gazzas.


 
I'm more worried about the neonwildernesses and firkies


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> the key for my window is in the safe, and if I open my window I have to shut my door





Badgers said:


> My dad used to keep his windows wide open year round.
> It stopped people spending too much time in his office bothering him


It's is getting a little chilly now, but the window is staying open


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm more worried about the neonwildernesses and firkies


 
You're ok, I am south of the river today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm more worried about the neonwildernesses and firkies


 
Take some chips and cider with which to distract them


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2011)

Starving

Want me tea


----------



## machine cat (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You're ok, I am south of the river today


 
phew.

laters everyone. hope the rest of the tuesday doesn't drag too much


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we can pull off 6.5k today


 
it's a certainty 




probably


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm away at a meeting this afternoon 


meeting drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Starving
> 
> Want me tea



What to have for lunch is the short term question?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm away at a meeting this afternoon
> 
> 
> meeting drag


 
6.5k ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 6.5k ?


 
People are slacking


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What to have for lunch is the short term question?


 
Indeed

I have some crumpets, but I had buttery toast and marmite for brekky and don't fancy two lots of similar things.  Hmmm.  Actually, might go for a bacon and egg barm with brown sauce


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 6.5k ?


 
I have every confidence that this will be achieved


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have every confidence that this will be achieved


 
Is that a guarantee?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that a guarantee?


 
gold plated


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
this ^^^


Off to lunch and afternoon drag meeting - 



DON'T LET ME DOWN MARINES!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Indeed
> 
> I have some crumpets, but I had buttery toast and marmite for brekky and don't fancy two lots of similar things.  Hmmm.  Actually, might go for a bacon and egg barm with brown sauce



Nice choices to make  

I am not sure about lunch, want something healthy today though. 
Could go to the soopermarket and get some bits but it is a fair walk leaving little time for eating.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

I have posted a pic of my stripey tights on twitter  I should really be working but tights come first!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't you post it here? 


tease


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have posted a pic of my stripey tights on twitter  I should really be working but tights come first!


 


IT person is back again 
Radio Woman is still moaning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Can't you post it here?
> 
> 
> tease


 
Not while I'm at work sadly


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could go to the soopermarket and get some bits but it is a fair walk leaving little time for eating.


Need a replacement light tube for kitchen.  Going to B&Q soon, will make a bit of a change from Asda


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Need a replacement light tube for kitchen.  Going to B&Q soon, will make a bit of a change from Asda


 
A classy change?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A classy change?


 
You get a better class of annoying cunts in B&Q


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You get a better class of annoying cunts in B&Q


 
Staff or customers?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

Bang! Lunchtime!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Staff or customers?


 
Both generally, although it was surprisingly cunt free today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

Just looked at my office chair and it is covered in cat hair....and as we have no office cat that means that I must be covered in cat hair .....unless the newbie is moulting!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the benefits of a black cat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the benefits of a black cat


 
I think some of my clothes are now more cat hair than anything else now.

He is moulting quite spectacularly at the moment (that's Mr. Kippers cat not the newbie who is currently eating a cheese and onion pasty). When he gets up from the sofa there is a cat shaped halo of ginger and white fur left behind!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Just went out to get a few bits. 
Checked the frozen aisle for Findus Crispy Pancakes but to no avail


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went out to get a few bits.
> Checked the frozen aisle for Findus Crispy Pancakes but to no avail


 
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=lNqRTYTsJISChQeViaWNDw&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAA#


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think some of my clothes are now more cat hair than anything else now.
> 
> He is moulting quite spectacularly at the moment (that's Mr. Kippers cat not the newbie who is currently eating a cheese and onion pasty). When he gets up from the sofa there is a cat shaped halo of ginger and white fur left behind!


 
Out cat is short haired, so doesn't moult that much.  Before we got her we were looking after a friend's Norwegian Forest cat while they moved house and she used to leave ginger and white hair everywhere too.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think some of my clothes are now more cat hair than anything else now.
> 
> He is moulting quite spectacularly at the moment (that's Mr. Kippers cat not the newbie who is currently eating a cheese and onion pasty). When he gets up from the sofa there is a cat shaped halo of ginger and white fur left behind!


 
Urgh - same here, except I've got one tabby and one russian blue - and it's the blue who makes all the fucking furry mess  

Lunch was nice - aberdeen angus beef slices with rocket and tomatoes on seedy bread


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...=X&ei=lNqRTYTsJISChQeViaWNDw&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAA#



Curious reading that


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Starting to get itchy feet here. 
Not convinced that the meeting I had last week is right. 
But feels like I have mentally given my notice in here now. 
Curious times.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

Sleepy


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Starting to get itchy feet here.
> Not convinced that the meeting I had last week is right.
> But feels like I have mentally given my notice in here now.
> Curious times.


Have you got something else lined up?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got something else lined up?


 
Had two things that were better paying but not a great fit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh well, the drag abides


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Had two things that were better paying but not a great fit.


 
Better paying is a good start?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

I have just rested my eyes


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just rested my eyes


 
That is a very tempting idea.  Work has pretty much stopped here (it never really got going tbh )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

Just over half an hour to go for me. I need to go and do some photocopying but inertia has struck


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2011)

Into the last hour, praise the lord 

Getting all excited about Beatherder this year


----------



## hiccup (Mar 29, 2011)

This morning simply flew by, but, by golly, the afternoon's taking its sweet time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2011)

9 minutes 

We will have to have a big push tomorrow when we have a full team of draggers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed, fell just short, a big push is expected tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2011)

Done and offski!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Big push Wednesday? Feels like it should be Friday already but still two sleeps to go. I can see a drag day followed by an early night tonight. 

Moan/Whinge/Meh/Drag/Etc.....


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning all, back to the drag, a slight sweet scent of the weekend is in the air.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all, back to the drag, a slight sweet scent of the weekend is in the air.


 
I can't smell the weekend yet.
Can hear the high decibel screeching of school girls though 
Oh well, should get up earlier.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

morning 




Badgers said:


> Just went out to get a few bits.
> Checked the frozen aisle for Findus Crispy Pancakes but to no avail


 
I'll make sure I find some if it's the last thing I do.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't smell the weekend yet.
> Can hear the high decibel screeching of school girls though
> Oh well, should get up earlier.


 
couldn't cope with that today, I'm driving in.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> couldn't cope with that today, I'm driving in.


 
good job they're gagged and in the boot then


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

The people of Findus need to raise their game. What saddened me was there was three brands of identical potato waffles yet no Crispy Pancakes. Do we really need three types of waffle?


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

Being ill is really dragging.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The people of Findus need to raise their game. What saddened me was there was three brands of identical potato waffles yet no Crispy Pancakes. Do we really need three types of waffle?


 
You would have thought that they would dominate the frozen food stores too. I've checked Iceland and Jack Fulton's in two towns but all I found were cheap copycat makes. I may phone them this afternoon to find my nearest stockist.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Being ill is really dragging.


 
How is the daal?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning! 



machine cat said:


> You would have thought that they would dominate the frozen food stores too. I've checked Iceland and Jack Fulton's in two towns but all I found were cheap copycat makes. I may phone them this afternoon to find my nearest stockist.


 
I think Asda stock them


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

The dhaal is excruciating. And two days wages missed this week because of it. Ho hum. It's great being a temp. You get all the sniffiness of managers pissed off with you because you've thrown a sickie minus the benefit of a paid day off. Win / win.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Asda stock them


 
I've heard this too. Unfortunately the nearest Asda to me is a pain to get too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've heard this too. Unfortunately the nearest Asda to me is a pain to get too.


 
I may make some investigations later


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Asda stock them



Not got one near me either.
Oddly Waitrose don't stock them either


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Girl next to me is eating a big pastie.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Girl next to me is eating a big pastie.


 
lean over and take a bite out of it


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Indeed, fell just short, a big push is expected tomorrow.


 
6.6k today, 7k by the weekend?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning all - working at home today. I'd like a pastie!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lean over and take a bite out of it


 
I should have just licked the pastry crumbs off her clothes  

In the office 10 minutes late (damn bus diversion) and waiting for people to do things before I can work


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - working at home today. I'd like a pastie!


 
Ginsters Cornish Pasties were 64p in Tesco yesterday


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

Mini hot dogs are buy one get two free in Tesco's too. Probably horrible but I thought Badgers should know.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ginsters Cornish Pasties were 64p in Tesco yesterday


 
I am considering going into town later so....


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am considering going into town later so....


 
You should go to a proper bakers, Ginsters are shite


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Mini hot dogs are buy one get two free in Tesco's too. Probably horrible but I thought Badgers should know.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I am considering going into town later so....



Until I have had a crispy pancake I can't eat any other filth


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

As usual, people are being boring here. I need entertainment people!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Sainsbury's to the rescue?

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/FindProducts.aspx?Query=Findus pancakes&SortBy=3


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2011)

WFH today. oh, what's that on the tv?. Cricket?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> As usual, people are being boring here.


 
Same here.  Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are talking shit about stuff they know nothing about


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You should go to a proper bakers, Ginsters are shite


 
I understand this position. However as a man willing to settle for less I feel that 3-4 shite pasties may (in some instances) deliver a better pasty fix than 1 pasty costing around £2.00.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

This thread is beginning to offend the Cornishman in me.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Same here.  Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are talking shit about stuff they know nothing about


 
So far I've had: a run down on what was in the Metro this morning, what Chris Evans said on whatever radio show he presents, whatever was on TV last night and how hilarious it was when Joker accidentally called the office from his pocket yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sainsbury's to the rescue?
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/FindProducts.aspx?Query=Findus pancakes&SortBy=3


 
Neither of my Sainsbury's have them and I have tried several times. 
There is an ASDA on my way home though. It will mean half hour longer commute but I think I may try tonight.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Neither of my Sainsbury's have them and I have tried several times.
> There is an ASDA on my way home though. It will mean half hour longer commute but I think I may try tonight.


 
Good luck 

I may try Morrisons at lunch time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> WFH today. oh, what's that on the tv?. Cricket?


 
Padawan Learner booked today off for the cricket  
He is Indian though so let him get away with it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may try Morrisons at lunch time.


 
They do good sausage rolls in the bakery bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Neither of my Sainsbury's have them and I have tried several times.
> There is an ASDA on my way home though. It will mean half hour longer commute but I think I may try tonight.


 
Could be worth it if they have them


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> As usual, people are being boring here. I need entertainment people!


 
*tap dances*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Could be worth it if they have them


 






I can sense victory


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *tap dances*


 
can you wear the jester outfit?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> As usual, people are being boring here. I need entertainment people!


 
*juggles*


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> can you wear the jester outfit?


 
Sorry it's still at the dry cleaners after last time


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

This should be allowed when people are being too much of a cunt


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning all

Wednesday.  Halfway point.  Had some fucking idiot in for a viewing this morning demanding all kinds.  Moaned about how long it took to get here so showed him a faster route.  Moaned about the size of the office so offered to put in a door, but no, he wants the whole fucking wall removed at a cost of approx 1k - which he wants US to pay for!  I said no point mate, we'll lose all profit for a couple of months! He honestly turned round and said 'yes but you'll make it up if I stay for longer'!

Twat.  Troublemaking twat.  Don't even want him in here - just know what he'll be like


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Twat.  Troublemaking twat.  Don't even want him in here - just know what he'll be like


 
See my previous post


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Heh....

I am in the paper


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I am in the paper


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I am in the paper



 x 2


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Famous drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I am in the paper


 
 x 3


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh....
> 
> I am in the paper


_Which _paper


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> See my previous post


 
 

bajjy - link pls or GTFO


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

The last time my mug was in the paper was about 1978 when I was a celebrated Cross Country runner in a team of WINNERS


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> _Which _paper



I reckon he's got well pissed off with lambeth's waste management strategy and has got the local press behind him. Badgers and kitty yesterday:


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> I reckon he's got well pissed off with lambeth's waste management strategy and has got the local press behind him. Badgers and kitty yesterday:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2011)

an hour till the day is done


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> an hour till the day is done


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Shhh, don't tell people 

Page 6


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhh, don't tell people
> 
> Page 6


 
Nice, I expected something a bit more saucier though tbf


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhh, don't tell people
> 
> Page 6


 
you're the President of the European Central Bank?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhh, don't tell people
> 
> Page 6


 
I didn't know you were president of the European Central Bank


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

World bank you fucks


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

are you president of the European Central Bank?


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you president of the European Central Bank?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you president of the European Central Bank?



World bank you fuck


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> World bank you fuck


 
any chance of a loan til payday? - I've spent all my money on Findus Crispy Pancakes


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any chance of a loan til payday? - I've spent all my money on Findus Crispy Pancakes


 
So that's where they've all gone!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So that's where they've all gone!


 
They had a sale.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So that's where they've all gone!


 
He has eaten the stocks of South East England


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He has eaten the stocks of South East England


 
I have had an enquiry from the World Bank.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have had an enquiry from the World Bank.


 
For chicken, bacon and sweetcorn ones?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've spent all my money on Findus Crispy Pancakes


 
You are responsible for the shortage?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are responsible for the shortage?


 
Marty is the Findus version of the Hamburgler


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> For chicken, bacon and sweetcorn ones?


 
they want all of them apparently


the President is starving!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are responsible for the shortage?


 
Commerce is responsible


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6.6k today, 7k by the weekend?


 
Looking like a good innings from us (and India in the cricket!) so far today


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

lots to do this dinnertime:

search morrisons for findus crispy pancakes
search a few shops for a new pair of combats or jeans (I'm down to one pair after my other split around the arse area on Saturday)
buy a rucksack and some food from the market

plans?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> plans?


 
Go anywhere that's not the office for a while.  Possibly Asda to search for Crispy Pancakes


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> Are you president of the European Central Bank?


 
^^this

are you bajjy?


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think we've asked him if he's president of the European Central Bank on this thread enough yet.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Bajjy?




































Are you president of the European Central Bank?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

is badgers president of the European Central Bank?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Of the European Central Bank is Badgers president?


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

European Central banks and the presidents thereof. Discuss.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> I don't think we've asked him if he's president of the European Central Bank on this thread enough yet.


 


sojourner said:


> Bajjy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


machine cat said:


> is badgers president of the European Central Bank?


 


neonwilderness said:


> Of the European Central Bank is Badgers president?


 


NVP said:


> European Central banks and the presidents thereof. Discuss.


 
World Bank you fucks


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> European Central Bank, yes you fucks


 
Ah, thanks marty

hey bajjy - nice one on being President of the European Central Bank, man


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lots to do this dinnertime:
> 
> search morrisons for findus crispy pancakes
> search a few shops for a new pair of combats or jeans (I'm down to one pair after my other split around the arse area on Saturday)
> ...


 
I think I am trapped in the office all day


----------



## rover07 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this! 

Anyone know what he's singing about?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Drag Breach?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't manana mean tomorrow, or something like that?  

I just managed to squirt liquid soap up my suit jacket sleeve nnggggg


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just managed to squirt liquid soap up my suit jacket sleeve nnggggg


 
Does it look like semen?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes bajjy - GREEN semen.  Nice.

Right - time for buttery marmitey crumpets - 3 I think


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes bajjy - GREEN semen.  Nice.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes bajjy - GREEN semen.  Nice.
> 
> Right - time for buttery marmitey crumpets - 3 I think


 
Alien semen!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah, thanks marty
> 
> hey bajjy - nice one on being President of the European Central Bank, man


 
The stress of the job has aged him somewhat


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The stress of the job has aged him somewhat


 
I thought it was the booze?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 30, 2011)

I went to the doctors. I weigh 8.5 stone. I'm also cutting right back on my pro smoking, gonna be on 2 a day soon, much cheaper, gonna use the leccy the other time init m8s.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possibly Asda to search for Crispy Pancakes


 
No sign, but didn't have time for a thorough search


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right - time for buttery marmitey crumpets - 3 I think



What type of Marmite Sojjy? 
You a purist?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No sign, but didn't have time for a thorough search



2/10 for effort


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 2/10 for effort


 
Must try harder


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I went to the doctors. I weigh 8.5 stone. I'm also cutting right back on my pro smoking, gonna be on 2 a day soon, much cheaper, gonna use the leccy the other time init m8s.


 
8.5 stone - that's good yes?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Drag is winning today. 
Raining outside now too so not popping to the shop.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/jobs/Resident-Information-Officer/440087.job

Job madness! I'd like to apply pls 



> If you are successful in gaining this position you will be offered a zero hours contract paying £7.50 per hour.


 How does that work?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

I can confirm that Morrisons in Leeds is another supermarket of fail.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone is failing at failing. 
Does anyone else feel that the Findus Crispy Pancake deserves it's own thread?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is failing at failing.
> Does anyone else feel that the Findus Crispy Pancake deserves it's own thread?


 
yes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can confirm that Morrisons in Leeds is another supermarket of fail.


 
surely they can be found at Iceland supermarkets? 

has anyone looked?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes



Okay, I am on it. 



marty21 said:


> surely they can be found at Iceland supermarkets?
> 
> has anyone looked?


 
I have checked Brixton and Wandsworth and they both fail


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is failing at failing.
> Does anyone else feel that the Findus Crispy Pancake deserves it's own thread?


 
Definitely!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Okay, I am on it.


 
The Urban massive will help you find them


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

Where's the thread then?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/jobs/Resident-Information-Officer/440087.job
> 
> Job madness! I'd like to apply pls
> 
> ...



I think it means that they aren't obliged to offer you a minimum amount of hours per week/month. I think.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, check out my awesome quotey quote style.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

We are off - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/346113-Findus-Crispy-Pancake?p=11639547#post11639547


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I went to the doctors. I weigh 8.5 stone. I'm also cutting right back on my pro smoking, gonna be on 2 a day soon, much cheaper, gonna use the leccy the other time init m8s.


 
8.5 stone sounds healthy



Badgers said:


> What type of Marmite Sojjy?
> You a purist?


 
Yes, normal pure marmite, from a jar.  Dabbed onto the crumpets.  Want more now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely they can be found at Iceland supermarkets?
> 
> has anyone looked?


 
They only sell copycat crispy pancakes.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They only sell copycat crispy pancakes.


 
Broken Britain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2011)

Bollocks I was in both Sainsburys and Tesco's earlier and forgot to check for FCP.  at self!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are off - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/346113-Findus-Crispy-Pancake?p=11639547#post11639547


About time. 

I checked at a HUGE sainsburys at the weekend, but there were none. They do have em on Sainsburys home delivery though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bollocks I was in both Sainsburys and Tesco's earlier and forgot to check for FCP.  at self!


 


I wonder if M&S stock them?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if M&S stock them?


 
Not just any old crispy pancake, M&S finest ones


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely they can be found at Iceland supermarkets?
> 
> has anyone looked?


 
Do you have NISA stores in that London?  They might sell them.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh will you just SHUT UP about fucking findus pancakes 

Disgusting. Rather eat my own snot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you have NISA stores in that London?  They might sell them.


There's one in Peckham


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh will you just SHUT UP about fucking findus pancakes
> 
> Disgusting. Rather eat my own snot.


 
I think that is in the new flavour range


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Facebook message from my cousin: 



> right i've got a booth book for the daily sport vs bluebirdtv naughty sports party. Fancy dress. 50notes each gets us a waitress and 500 quids worth of booze. I've got 4 confirmed so 6 places left. You'll need about 150 for the whole night. Need to know asap. If you want to bring someone else that fine, just let me know.



Should I go?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Why do you need £150 if you only have to pay £50 for the booze and bird?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Facebook message from my cousin:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go?


 
Is your Mum and his Mum available on that night?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Why do you need £150 if you only have to pay £50 for the booze and bird?


 
Fuck knows, it sounds too crap and seedy for £0 
My family ooze class and win


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Not even in the 3-4pm dragofdeath yet


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Facebook message from my cousin:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go?


 
Are Findus Crispy Pancakes included?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not even in the 3-4pm dragofdeath yet


 
Drag is strong today


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not even in the 3-4pm dragofdeath yet


 
It is now


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

List of people in this office who make the most rounds of tea/coffee (in order):

1. Future Self
2. Me
3. Mein Fuhrer
4. Newbie 1
5. Newbie 2
6. Part-Timer
7. Grandma
8. Joker
9. The fax machine
10. VA


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugly times


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

We all make our own in my office. Team spirit can go fuck itself along with Xmas decs in the office afaic.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> We all make our own in my office. Team spirit can go fuck itself along with Xmas decs in the office afaic.


 
Should really do this, but I'm making the effort to be nice to the newbs.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> List of people in this office who make the most rounds of tea/coffee (in order):
> 
> 1. Future Self
> 2. Me
> ...



VA needs to get a brew on RIGHT FUCKING NOW!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> We all make our own in my office. Team spirit can go fuck itself along with Xmas decs in the office afaic.


 
Same here tbf


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

We do buy teabags and coffee for each other though. We're nice like that. But WE GET OUR OWN MILK.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> VA needs to get a brew on RIGHT FUCKING NOW!


 
I've just made one. 

Brews made today: 

Me: 2
Future self: 2
Newbie 1: 1
Newbie 2: 1


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Padawan Learner's hotel expense bill just landed on my desk with an item called '_In Room Movie_' for £11.99


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner's hotel expense bill just landed on my desk with an item called '_In Room Movie_' for £11.99


 
pron


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> We all make our own in my office. Team spirit can go fuck itself along with Xmas decs in the office afaic.


 
The other 4 do rounds, I only drink water.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner's hotel expense bill just landed on my desk with an item called '_In Room Movie_' for £11.99


 


marty21 said:


> pron


 
Blates.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2011)

Is he married to Jacqui Smith?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> We do buy teabags and coffee for each other though. We're nice like that. But WE GET OUR OWN MILK.


 
There are nine separate containers of milk in our shared fridge at the moment. Someone should really sort out a kitty or a rota or something. Someone that isn't me.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Blates.


 
yep

Demand a plot summary from Padwan learber 

pay the expensives if a plumber is involved, or a pizza delivery man.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There are nine separate containers of milk in our shared fridge at the moment. Someone should really sort out a kitty or a rota or something. Someone that isn't me.



we buy milk, tea and coffee now (free tea and coffee ended recently  ) I have recently bought tea and coffee and I don't mind if others use them. The milk has always been an adhoc system, if there isn't any in the fridge, nip to the shop next door and buy some.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
A mighty fine time - we close to the public at 4, there is a daily ceremony of locking the front door (with a SWITCH!!!) and closing the shutters (with another SWITCH!!!) 

I've just done that!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

6.6k today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

are we on target for a magnificent 10k Royal Wedding celebration EXTRAVAGANZA!   ?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

The hammer falls on the 6.6k people! 
Are we on target for wedding day?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The hammer falls on the 6.6k people!
> Are we on target for wedding day?


 
Hope so, we would have failed Britain if we don't make it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

6621 is today's magic number


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6621 is today's magic number


 
are we there yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

It's touch and go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6621 is today's magic number


 
We have less than an hour. 
I almost regret getting distracted by the Findus Crispy Pancake Thread now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have less than an hour.
> I almost regret getting distracted by the Findus Crispy Pancake Thread now


 
forgive yourself and move on


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
THIS ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

leaving now...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> leaving now...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> leaving now...


 
A dagger through our hearts


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> leaving now...


 
An extra-special train?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

special train


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

we are closing in on 6621, I feel the hands of history on our hands


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> An extra-special train?


 
aye

ta-ra draggers


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are closing in on 6621, I feel the hands of history on our hands


 
Puts everything else in perspective doesn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Demand a plot summary from Padwan learber


 
Deffo do this 

Gonna faint if I don't eat soon


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gonna faint if I don't eat soon


 
FCP?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Puts everything else in perspective doesn't it?


 
we are doing it for ENGLAND, GREAT BRITAIN, THE COMMONWEALTH AND THE QUEEN (plus her son and grandson and her grandson's bird)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

we are ON TARGET !


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

Good work ^


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FCP?


 
TCP?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> TCP?


 
New flavour?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 30, 2011)

Doing my bit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> New flavour?



possibly - has to go to a focus group first - before a limited launch in the North East to test the market


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Phew, it was getting tough for a while there!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Doing my bit


 
I knew you wouldn't let us down


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

Posts 6.6k 
Views nearly 20k 

Who are these people, are all those views us?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FCP?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Mar 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sainsbury's to the rescue?
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/Shopping/FindProducts.aspx?Query=Findus pancakes&SortBy=3



But many Sainsburys have been checked 
They seem to exist in theory but not in reality


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking wrong in the head you are baj


----------



## kittyP (Mar 30, 2011)

NVP said:


> I reckon he's got well pissed off with lambeth's waste management strategy and has got the local press behind him. Badgers and kitty yesterday:


 
OI!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking wrong in the head you are baj


 
You are picking a fight with the wrong freak young lady


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Friday Eve again 

Slept a bit too long. 
Not long enough to be late but long enough to have to rush and be annoyed. 

Last night the search for FCP was a tiring, fruitless effort and will update the thread later this morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for the off......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

So far so slow on the diversiondragbus 
Just crawling past Clapham Common and trying to imagine the royal wedding 'festival' set up.
Bored bored of car horns beeping.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

not long left...the weekend is in sight


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning!

Stock take today, cuntboss has been panicking about it for weeks.  I expect it'll take about 30 minutes as usual.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So far so slow on the diversiondragbus
> Just crawling past Clapham Common and trying to imagine the royal wedding 'festival' set up.
> Bored bored of car horns beeping.


 
haha


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

tv talk has started


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not long left...the weekend is in sight


 
It is isn't it  

Lazy Friday evening, chores and gardening Saturday and then off to the in-laws with Sunday at Craven Cottage


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

6.8k today?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is isn't it
> 
> Lazy Friday evening, chores and gardening Saturday and then off to the in-laws with Sunday at Craven Cottage


 
I'll be making Royal Wedding merchandise on Friday, Saturday will involve gardening and a walk by the river, Sunday will be chores and park


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6.8k today?


 
easy


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14511
> 
> 6.8k today?



Is 6,800 the exact number?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.


 
So at least 150+ posts and ideally 200+ posts then? 
Sounds a bit steep to me, how many did we rack up yesterday?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

194 yesterday.  I think we need to make the effort for Will and Kate


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 194 yesterday.  I think we need to make the effort for Will and Kate



I think that they read this thread. 

In other news Padawan Learner is shakingly hungover today after the cricket


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll be making Royal Wedding merchandise on Friday, Saturday will involve gardening and a walk by the river, Sunday will be chores and park


 
Going to a mate's 3 year old son's birthday party on Saturday morning 

No confirmed planned for the rest of the weekend yet.  Missus is away, so probably xbox and not much else


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Look at all you green fingered lads  

morning


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Going to a mate's 3 year old son's birthday party on Saturday morning


 
Banging 

Clowns? Bouncy castle? Cake?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Banging
> 
> Clowns? Bouncy castle? Cake?


 
There has been talk of jelly and a ninky nonk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> morning


 
Morning Biddles 

Have you tried the sauce yet?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been talk of jelly and a ninky nonk


 
ninky nonk?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Even I know what a ninky nonk is (now ).

Not yet Badgers, I think it needs bangers with it. I took a photo though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Look at all you green fingered lads
> 
> morning


 
morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ninky nonk?


 
Not entirely sure myself.  Something to do with In The Night Garden I think.

Or maybe they're just going to put drugs in the jelly


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone in the supermarket last night had a Piñata in their trolley


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Not yet Badgers, I think it needs bangers with it. I took a photo though


 
Very BIG shout but I think it is better than original HP sauce!!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or maybe they're just going to put drugs in the jelly


 
Kids these days


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Someone in the supermarket last night had a Piñata in their trolley


 
Asda?  Think I've seen them in the one here too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

morning all - Thursday - Bus drag for me today


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Kids these days


 
No doubt they'll all be wearing hoodies


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No doubt they'll all be wearing hoodies


 
And smashing up banks with their ipads.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Asda?  Think I've seen them in the one here too


 
Yeah, was Asda. 

A sad reflection of British society that you can buy a Piñata and yet not the Findus Crispy Pancake you want.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

People who have made drinks so far today:

Me: 1
Grandma: 1

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A sad reflection of British society that you can buy a Piñata and yet not the Findus Crispy Pancake you want.


 
Big Society or Broken Britain?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Very BIG shout but I think it is better than original HP sauce!!


That's a bold claim young man!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Gazza is in the news again:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-12905745

Maybe he has been buying all the FCPs instead of paying his tax bill


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.


 
we need to aim high


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need to aim high


 
7.5k by lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> That's a bold claim young man!



No point on sitting on the fence is there?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Banging
> 
> Clowns? *Bouncy castle*? Cake?


 
I fucking *heart* bouncy castles.  Once came across one in the local park that was going to be used later that day, and I asked the bloke in charge if me and our lass could have a go, so he let us on for free   this other guy with  his kid walked past, came back, asked if THEY could go too, and the 4 of us were bouncing round on it laughing our tits off 

Anywayyyyy - MORNING!  Great start to the day - a mate has written a poem for me and it's fucking ace


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fucking *heart* bouncy castles.



Worlds biggest?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm bored already and I have barely taken my jacket off


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7.5k by lunch?


 
that's very high


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worlds biggest?


 
I wish to go to this castle


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm bored already and I have barely taken my jacket off


 
Take more off
Take photos


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Take more off
> Take photos


 
Lol


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Take more off
> Take photos


 
maybe add some music


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that's very high


 
too high?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe add some music


 
And toys


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> too high?


 
it's ambitious


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And toys


 
and pancakes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Gazza is in the news again:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-12905745
> 
> Maybe he has been buying all the FCPs instead of paying his tax bill


 
I may chip in to help the fella out


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there anything better than cheese topped rolls?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fucking *heart* bouncy castles.  Once came across one in the local park that was going to be used later that day, and I asked the bloke in charge if me and our lass could have a go, so he let us on for free   this other guy with  his kid walked past, came back, asked if THEY could go too, and the 4 of us were bouncing round on it laughing our tits off



Brilliant


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm bored already and I have barely taken my jacket off


 
Love Thy Neighbour tonight?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there anything better than cheese topped rolls?


 
Yes - Findus Crispy Pancakes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may chip in to help the fella out


 
He might take you fishing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes - Findus Crispy Pancakes.


 
Findus Crispy Pancake *IN* a cheese topped roll?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's ambitious


 
it is for Will and Kate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe add some music



Highlights from "The Desert Song"?



Badgers said:


> And toys



I doi have a stuffed Eyeore on my shelf.....that's not a euphamism btw


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Love Thy Neighbour tonight?


 
I'm out tonight - hope it's not on.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> it is for Will and Kate


 
worthy cause 

we can do it for Gazza too


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Drink update!

Me: 1
Grandma: 1
*Newbie 2: 1*


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm out tonight - hope it's not on.


 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/episode-guide/series-1/episode-4

Coloureds and a midget by the look of things.  There could be some startled locals


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fucking *heart* bouncy castles.  Once came across one in the local park that was going to be used later that day, and I asked the bloke in charge if me and our lass could have a go, so he let us on for free   this other guy with  his kid walked past, came back, asked if THEY could go too, and the 4 of us were bouncing round on it laughing our tits off
> 
> Anywayyyyy - MORNING!  Great start to the day - a mate has written a poem for me and it's fucking ace


 


Was there no Health and Safety assessment carried out? - frankly I'm appalled!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He might take you fishing


 
Been thinking about this for a while. How do you get in touch with a celebrity's agent?




Badgers said:


> Findus Crispy Pancake *IN* a cheese topped roll?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/love-thy-neighbour/episode-guide/series-1/episode-4
> 
> Coloureds and a midget by the look of things.  There could be some startled locals


 
Yikes!  I'm recording it I think - will look forward to being outraged later (and drunk of course)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Drink update!
> 
> Me: 1
> Grandma: 1
> *Newbie 2: 1*



Newbie 2 is fast becoming a favourite of mine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Love Thy Neighbour tonight?


 
I know  Though I am considering recording it rather than watching it 'live' as Mr. QofG's is out so I can hog the PS3 and play "Fallout 3" for 16 hours straight as I appear to have been doing every day this week!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I doi have a stuffed Eyeore on my shelf.....that's not a euphamism btw


 
I got Kitty a 'Warmasaurus' which arrived yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Been thinking about this for a while. How do you get in touch with a celebrity's agent?


 
Dunno.  Could book for this though:
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3487669/Gazza-n-Greavsie-hit-town.html


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

April fools day tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Newbie 2 is fast becoming a favourite of mine


 
I like both the Newbies


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> April fools day tomorrow


 
Corporate Man is out the office today too. 
I have his computer password


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like both the Newbies


 
has Newbie 1 made a brew?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man is out the office today too.
> I have his computer password


 
porn screen saver


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> has Newbie 1 made a brew?


 
not today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got Kitty a 'Warmasaurus' which arrived yesterday



That is so lovely 



Badgers said:


> April fools day tomorrow


 
And it is Mr. Kippers' cat's 6th Birthday!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wish to go to this castle


 
I also wish to go to this castle

What is it about bouncy castles that turn me immediately into a sniggering hysterical tigger-type of mess, with even less dignity and elegance than usual?

Cos they're fucking FUN   I always dearly wanted, if I got any money, to have a huge hall/room which was entirely made of bouncy castley material, so I could go in there and throw myself around on a regular basis


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno.  Could book for this though:
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3487669/Gazza-n-Greavsie-hit-town.html


 
Found out that his agent is Kenny Shepherd. Now to find his contact details...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not today


 
so today Newbie 2 is better than Newbie 1


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Radio Woman has shared out a bag of salted peanuts.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> so today Newbie 2 is better than Newbie 1


 
in terms of drink making, then yes newbie 2 is, but I still like them both


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know  Though I am considering recording it rather than watching it 'live' as Mr. QofG's is out so I can hog the PS3 and play "Fallout 3" for 16 hours straight as I appear to have been doing every day this week!


 
I might have a trip to the games shop later to see what's going cheap.  Fallout 3 is one I've been meaning to get for a while.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Much excitement about what's happening to the company next door.  Earlier in the week it looked like they'd moved out, now they're back but have taken the name off their van.  Reckon they've gone bust and are starting up again.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> in terms of drink making, then yes newbie 2 is, but I still like them both


 
Do you like them both equally?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Much excitement about what's happening to the company next door.  Earlier in the week it looked like they'd moved out, now they're back but have taken the name off their van.  Reckon they've gone bust and are starting up again.


 
n'er do wells


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I might have a trip to the games shop later to see what's going cheap.  Fallout 3 is one I've been meaning to get for a while.


 
I can highly recommend it - get the Game Of the Year edition as that has all the extra bits i.e previously downloadable content, included. It has a kind of linear narrative but the joy of it is all the side quests and just wandering around the DC wastelands.

It will take over your life though! Plus the songs will become your earworm


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Much excitement about what's happening to the company next door.  Earlier in the week it looked like they'd moved out, now they're back but have taken the name off their van.  Reckon they've gone bust and are starting up again.


 
Massive fraud


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> n'er do wells





Badgers said:


> Massive fraud



The owner (Mr SausageDog) is blatantly dodgy as fuck


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Do you like them both equally?


 
I'd say so, yes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can highly recommend it - get the Game Of the Year edition as that has all the extra bits i.e previously downloadable content, included. It has a kind of linear narrative but the joy of it is all the side quests and just wandering around the DC wastelands.
> 
> It will take over your life though! Plus the songs will become your earworm


Will look out for it.  Fancy Red Dead Redemption too as I started it a while back, but it's still pretty pricey compared to other stuff


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd say so, yes.


 
what if Newbie 2 made a lot more tea for you, than Newbie 1 - would you still like them equally then?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what if Newbie 2 made a lot more tea for you, than Newbie 1 - would you still like them equally then?


 
Newbie 1 can do nothing wrong


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2011)

We've got the builders in.

This is not a euphemism.

They are noisily building metal shelving units right next to my desk. Have stopped working and am surfing the net in protest.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 can do nothing wrong


 
Newbie 1 might make you tea and put TOO MANY SUGARS IN, or put SALT in by mistake, what then?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Newbie 1 might make you tea and put TOO MANY SUGARS IN, or put SALT in by mistake, what then?


 
I don't have sugar in my tea so that would never happen.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Nearly lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't have sugar in my tea so that would never happen.


 
I don't trust Newbie 1


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly lunch


 
still an hour from my findus crispy pancakes!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stock take today


 
So much for us doing it first thing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still an hour from my findus crispy pancakes!


 
Wu?t


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

bought some tangerines on the way in, my they are juicy!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't trust Newbie 1


 
I'd trust her with my life - in fact I may intentionally put my life in danger so she has to save me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Do you like them both equally?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still an hour from my findus crispy pancakes!


 
*Wut?*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wu?t


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd trust her with my life - in fact I may intentionally put my life in danger so she has to save me.


 
well, she saves your life the first half a dozen times and then the seventh time your life is in danger - watch out!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still an hour from my findus crispy pancakes!


 


Badgers said:


> *Wut?*


 
uh-oh


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd trust her with my life - in fact I may intentionally put my life in danger so she has to save me.


 
Ask her if she fancies saving 300 million lives?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> well, she saves your life the first half a dozen times and then the seventh time your life is in danger - watch out!


 
I still trust her


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ask her if she fancies saving 300 million lives?


 
Look, she can't save everyone all the time. She may be amazing, but she's not a superheroine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Look, she can't save everyone all the time. She may be amazing, but she's not a superheroine.


 
Send her this link


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Send her this link


 
I get it now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I get it now


 
Made me think of the Men Behaving Badly Quote:



> Gary: "Did you know that a single yogurt pot of my semen is enough to re-populate the whole of Ireland?"
> Dorothy: "Haven't they had a tragic enough history without you turning up with your yogurt pot?"


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Men Behaving Badly thread tomorrow I feel


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2011)

my internets back onnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Men Behaving Badly thread tomorrow I feel


 
we will all stick tissues to our faces


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my internets back onnnnnnnnnnnn


 
hai!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Nearer lunchtime then. 
I have to go feed the birds but otherwise deskbound.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2011)

o hai baaaaabesssss 

I'm proper tired


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.


 
are we there yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are we there yet?


 
Not quite, but we are making good progress I reckon.  We may be ahead by 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm proper tired



Better than improper tired


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my internets back onnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch?


 
I've brought 4 slices of bread with me so I need to find something to go in them.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've brought 4 slices of bread with me so I need to find something to go in them.


 
Are they buttered?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are they buttered?


 
no, but I can get some in town


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've brought 4 slices of bread with me so I need to find something to go in them.


 
It's grim up north


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I might have a nap inna bit

then do some style booking maybe...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've brought 4 slices of bread with me so I need to find something to go in them.


 
A pastie?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A pastie?


 
Thinking about sausage rolls


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about sausage rolls


 
Do it!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It's grim up north


 
Water would go well with them
On salary review day I tend to eat bread and water and wear my worst clothes


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can highly recommend it - get the Game Of the Year edition as that has all the extra bits i.e previously downloadable content, included.


 
Ended up getting this (just the standard version though) and the original Gears of War for £12


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

had a Cheese Crunchy sandwich from the shop next door, which wasn't particularly cheesy or crunchy, should have added some of the frazzles I also bought for added crunch - plus a can of Irn Bru.

Looked in the freezer - no Findus Crispy Pancakes


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about sausage rolls


 
sausage roll sarnies?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sausage roll sarnies?


 
they're happening


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ended up getting this (just the standard version though) and the original Gears of War for £12


 
Good price - let me know what you think of it 

I have little work to do here but even less motivation to do it. I think I need a sausage roll sandwich!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Got a curry from the Asda curry takeaway counter yesterday
Chicken Tikka Masala which is not my favourite but was reduced to 59p and a portion of bagged boiled rice for 31p. 
So a 90p curry but a fairly decent portion on my desk now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they're happening


 
How were/are they?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got a curry from the Asda curry takeaway counter yesterday
> Chicken Tikka Masala which is not my favourite but was reduced to 59p and a portion of bagged boiled rice for 31p.
> So a 90p curry but a fairly decent portion on my desk now.


 
Horrid


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Horrid


 
shattered dreams


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Afternoon drag.

Still no stock take


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How were/are they?


 
fucking lush 

In other news, Newbie 1 has just informed us of the sad passing of Eddie Stobart


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 31, 2011)

atos called me every day this week, I changed my voicemail to the stop calling stop calling bit of telephone because I don't wanna talk to them, they can write me a fucking letter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking lush


sauce?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> sauce?


 
I got a polish brand of ketchup so people wouldn't rob it from the kitchen.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I got a polish brand of ketchup so people wouldn't rob it from the kitchen.


red is the right answer 

maybe I should get polish muesli


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worlds biggest?


 
Can we have one? Can we have one? Can we can we can we?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got Kitty a 'Warmasaurus' which arrived yesterday


 
It's totally amazing!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I got a polish brand of ketchup so people wouldn't rob it from the kitchen.


  clever cat


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Look, she can't save everyone all the time. She may be amazing, but she's not a superheroine.


 
I'm a heroine addict. I need to have sex with women who have saved someone's life. 
Mitch Hedberg


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Horrid


 
Oh noes! I knew I should have made you more rolls


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Oh noes! I knew I should have made you more rolls


 
The sausages were great though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I got a polish brand of ketchup so people wouldn't rob it from the kitchen.


 


My mousey cursor keeps disappearing from my fucking screen when I'm online and only comes back on when I move it. 

WHYYYYYY??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't stop eating chocolate  I brought some small-ish choc eggs back from Bruges and I have just had my sixth...maybe seventh...one of the day! Bad dieting


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> small-ish


 
This is telling ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is telling ^


 
Thay are bigger than 






but smaller than


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Newbie 1 has just given me a first class stamp. Isn't that nice of her?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just given me a first class stamp. Isn't that nice of her?


 
Will you lick it seductively in front of her?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

Quoggy got 6800 and none of you noticed again


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My mousey cursor keeps disappearing from my fucking screen when I'm online and only comes back on when I move it.
> 
> WHYYYYYY??



Don't all computers do that to some extent?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't stop eating chocolate  I brought some small-ish choc eggs back from Bruges and I have just had my sixth...maybe seventh...one of the day! Bad dieting


But you need to get rid of them to diet again


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you lick it seductively in front of her?


 
it was already sticky


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Don't all computers do that to some extent?


Mine doesn''t, but it does drift sometimes when I'm not touching it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Quoggy got 6800 and none of you noticed again


 
Yeah!!! (and did I? )



diddlybiddly said:


> But you need to get rid of them to diet again



Good thinking



machine cat said:


> it was already sticky


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Don't all computers do that to some extent?


 
None of mine ever have

I don't like it, it's really irritating


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just given me a first class stamp. Isn't that nice of her?


 
still not totally convinced that she is the REAL DEAL..

we're just looking out for you.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still not totally convinced that she is the REAL DEAL..
> 
> we're just looking out for you.


 


I was just telling everyone what just happened. I'm not becoming obsessed by her or anything...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was just telling everyone what just happened. I'm not becoming obsessed by her or anything...


 
we are becoming obsessed with her.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Quoggy got 6800 and none of you noticed again


 
She is sniffing around for the *69*00


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is sniffing around for the *69*00


 
which will be today?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> which will be today?


 
Make it so number 21


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is sniffing around for the *69*00


 
*waggles eyebrows suggestively* which is what machine cat (with no ears) should have done when the newbie gave him a stamp!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was just telling everyone what just happened. I'm not becoming obsessed by her or anything...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> which will be today?


 
We need to push on, 7234 by the end of the day tomorrow would be good


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Make it so number 21


 
will do my utmost


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Stock take complete.  I did the project side of the warehouse while cuntboss and Mr ManFlu did the stock (easy) side and I still managed to finish first


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We need to push on, 7234 by the end of the day tomorrow would be good


 
That is a big ask


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> That is a big ask


 
It is for a good cause though


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Newbie 1 has just received a phone call


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just received a phone call


 
It was me!

I asked her to make that nice young bundle man, a cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is for a good cause though


 
yes!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It was me!


 
Panic over. It was her chambers.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Panic over. It was her chambers.


 
it was me!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

We have nearly had 200 posts today


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was me!


 


What did you tell her?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What did you tell her?



to get a brew on!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> to get a brew on!


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> to get a brew on!


 
it didn't work - update:

Me: 2
Grandma: 1
Newbie 2: 1


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it didn't work - update:
> 
> Me: 2
> Grandma: 1
> Newbie 2: 1



damn!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.



About 40 posts from projected and 60 to be on target


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> About 40 posts from projected and 60 to be on target


 
superdragtastic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

We are doing well today


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

In other news I am drinking salted peanuts from a polystyrene cup


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had another tangerine


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

I may have a slightly green banana soon


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't had anything


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I may have a slightly green banana soon


 
yes to slightly green bananas


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I haven't had anything


 
a brew?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes to slightly green bananas


 
Marty Del Monte?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a brew?


 
oh yeah - the one I made


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marty Del Monte?


 
he say yes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Feels like hometime
It is not hometime


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Feels like hometime
> It is not hometime


 
big drag


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> big drag


 
Is long


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

3-4 is looooooooooooooooong


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

come on, come on, come on


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for some tea I think


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

___~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just had another chocolate egg


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

I might walk around the building holding a file and looking like I'm doing something important but in reality I'm imagining shooting zombies who burst out of doors along the corridors.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I might walk around the building holding a file and looking like I'm doing something important but in reality I'm imagining shooting zombies who burst out of doors along the corridors.


 
An excellent use of time. Plus you can pretend you are defending the newbie who will be so grateful she will give you another stamp


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> An excellent use of time. Plus you can pretend you are defending the newbie who will be so grateful she will give you another stamp


 
I'm off to rescue her now!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ___~~


 
_____________~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm off out tonight - to a leaving do - could get messy


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had another chocolate egg


 
You might as well eat the bloody lot now queeny 

Just bought wine   1 hour to go


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

almost there...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Might rest my eyes for a few minutes


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

I can smell freedom...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just bought wine



Do you ever bulk buy or is that dangerous?

http://www.top10wineclubs.co.uk/


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you ever bulk buy or is that dangerous?


 
Haha - good question

I used to get a 'months worth' in the Tesco shop cos it was cheaper.  But it then got a bit silly for a while, so I knocked that on the head.  Too much temptation in the house ya know?  1 bottle at a time now - 2 at the weekends - know myself too well


----------



## kittyP (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a big tub of mixed tropical fresh fruit and a banana for breakfast 
Ruined it by eating a cheese topped bap and huge bag of onion rings


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Had a big tub of mixed tropical fresh fruit and a banana for breakfast
> Ruined it by eating a cheese topped bap and huge bag of onion rings


 
surely that enhances it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

This Friday - Kebab Lunch 
Next Friday - Pizza Lunch


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This Friday - Kebab Lunch
> Next Friday - Pizza Lunch


 
did you buy one of those frozen kebabs?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you buy one of those frozen kebabs?


 
No

http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-dianafishbar/menu

My choices: 

Half Pounder with Cheese & chips £5.00
Chicken Kebab - Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices £5.80
Mixed Kebab - Donner, shish & kofte kebab £7.00
Special Mixed Kebab - Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad £8.20


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This Friday - Kebab Lunch
> Next Friday - Pizza Lunch


 
Company is buying lunch tomorrow as it's the new financial year.  There has been talk of pizzas or stuff from M&S.  Whatever it is it'll have to be something cuntboss won't like


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-dianafishbar/menu
> 
> ...



chicken kebab


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Company is buying lunch tomorrow as it's the new financial year.  There has been talk of pizzas or stuff from M&S.  Whatever it is it'll have to be something cuntboss won't like


 
Where does cuntboss stand in regards to Findus Crispy Pancakes?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Last tea update of the day:

Me: 2
Grandma: 1
Newbie 1: 1
Newbie 2: 1


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> chicken kebab


 
I have been alternating between Special Mixed Kebab and the Chicken Kebab on a weekly basis. 
It should now be the turn of the Chicken Kebab but I like the mix. 
Special Mixed Kebab is too big, I have only finished one once. 
Mixed Kebab does not come with Chicken.

It is a fucking minefield


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Last tea update of the day:
> 
> Me: 2
> Grandma: 1
> ...



Could you maybe start collating this data in a Google Docs spreadsheet or something. Then you could crowd-source some awesome charts.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where does cuntboss stand in regards to Findus Crispy Pancakes?


She doesn't seem to like anything that has a taste, so probably wouldn't like them.

I would suggest we get some of the chicken curry ones but the MD is allergic hmm to curry


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

There is not even a pretence of 'working' here now


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have been alternating between Special Mixed Kebab and the Chicken Kebab on a weekly basis.
> It should now be the turn of the Chicken Kebab but I like the mix.
> Special Mixed Kebab is too big, I have only finished one once.
> Mixed Kebab does not come with Chicken.
> ...


 
Have you sampled one of those Jamaican patties yet?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you sampled one of those Jamaican patties yet?


 
No but....

Chicken Jamaican Pattie plus Half Pounder with Cheese & chips £6.80
OR
Beef Jamaican Pattie plus Chicken Kebab £7.60


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

last one in the office today, which means I have to lock up  

lazyboss had a sickie


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No but....
> 
> Chicken Jamaican Pattie plus Half Pounder with Cheese & chips £6.80
> OR
> Beef Jamaican Pattie plus Chicken Kebab £7.60


 
beef


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Could you maybe start collating this data in a Google Docs spreadsheet or something. Then you could crowd-source some awesome charts.


 
Good thinking hiccup


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 6814 is the projected number.  6875 would bring us in line with the target so would be better.



We must be nearer



marty21 said:


> last one in the office today, which means I have to lock up
> 
> lazyboss had a sickie


 
You really love locking up don't you? 
I open up and lock up most days, never bothers me  

In other news


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> beef


^ This


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We must be nearer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's hassle - and sometimes the alarm doesn't seem to set properly so I'm messing about, and don't set it at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We must be nearer


 
250 posts today and we are just ahead of target now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Return of the Mack (Return of the Drag) is on the wireless here in the office


----------



## machine cat (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Return of the Mack (Return of the Drag) is on the wireless here in the office


 
tune


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Return of the Mack (Return of the Drag) is on the wireless here in the office


 
Prefer the Fellowship of the Mack


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Return of the Mack (Return of the Drag) is on the wireless here in the office


 
that is in my head now


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

7k today?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that is in my head now



Good



marty21 said:


> 7k today?


 
No


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Ambitions!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

@marty21

Beer soon?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @marty21
> 
> Beer soon?


 
yep - I was thinking of the Harp,  pub of the year! Near Trafalgar Sq!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

People are talking of leaving


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good
> 
> 
> 
> No


 
possibly not


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

15 minutes - then I'm off (after locking up)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep - I was thinking of the Harp  pub of the year! Near Trafalgar Sq!


 
Usual plan? 

Talk about it for two weeks, dither about venue for a while, dither about date for a while, both arrive late then get pissed and talk shit about crap yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Usual plan?
> 
> Talk about it for two weeks, dither about venue for a while, dither about date for a while, both arrive late then get pissed and talk shit about crap yeah?



A perfect evening


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds great 

Up North?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> A perfect evening


 
Why mess with a winning formula? 

Any dress code or are we going with the usual?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Sounds great
> 
> Up North?


 
North of the Thames


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> North of the Thames


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why mess with a winning formula?
> 
> Any dress code or are we going with the usual?


 
Clown outfits as per


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Clown outfits as per


 
Hip Flasks?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hip Flasks?


 
plus those little horses on wheels


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2011)

*locks up*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

marty21 said:


> plus those little horses on wheels


 
Fucking a mate, goes without saying. 

Okay, I am off :d


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh no, that's OK, I didn't want to go for a beer. I'm, uh, I'm busy that night anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

hiccup it'll be a month before they set a date 

I might go get changed and head home in a bit


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2011)

Heading towards the door in a minute...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

Drag beer date then? Wednesday next week?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2011)

No 

Week after and I'll bring you a Dutch present


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Week after and I'll bring you a Dutch present


 
That sounds like it could be drugs or sexy  

April Draggers Fools Day Freeday today and the weekend cometh soon. 

Nice healthy salad for dinner, an early night and up looking forward to an 18°C in London today. Time for another __~ and then shit/shave/shower before the diversiondragbus journey begins again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Busy slow bus this morning.
Just passing the 'All Nations Church Bonneville Centre' which looks like a hideous place. Dragging already and not even 8am!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

morning 

mein fuhrer's last day today, so hopefully not much work will be done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Leaving drinks?
Goodbye April fool prank?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leaving drinks?
> Goodbye April fool prank?


 
People never go out for drinks here. They're still talking about their hour in the pub two weeks ago ffs 

April fool prank may happen


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

Morning!

Forgot it was April 1st today, so no chance to prepare any decent pranks


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

7093 today?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7093 today?


 
Don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7093 today?


 
Possible, just under 170 posts to target then? 

Alone in the office so far but waiting for Radio Woman to arrive and fire up Hate (Heart) FM again


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible, just under 170 posts to target then?
> 
> Alone in the office so far but waiting for Radio Woman to arrive and fire up Hate (Heart) FM again


 
you really need to take the fuse out of that radio


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you really need to take the fuse out of that radio


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Newbie 1 has arrived


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you really need to take the fuse out of that radio


 
She streams it from her PC 
I may have to break her speakers


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She streams it from her PC
> I may have to break her speakers


 
Burn the office down just to be on the safe side.


----------



## idumea (Apr 1, 2011)

Breaking my drag virginity.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

idumea said:


> Breaking my drag virginity.


 
it won't hurt. promise.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

idumea said:


> Breaking my drag virginity.


 
Lie back and close your eyes. 
Actually forget that, you may just go to sleep. 
Best to discuss the important issues of the day like coffee ratios and such.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Boss Man has blown work out today. 
His excuse is due to a sick dog AND waiting for the council to come and deal with the rats in his ceiling. 
He is like Dr Dolittle


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

idumea said:


> Breaking my drag virginity.


 
Want some lube with that?  Actually - a bit of spit will do fine


Morning all!!  yayyy!!!  FREEDAY! am getting ridiculously excited about summer and the coming festies


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

morning soj


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all!!  yayyy!!!  FREEDAY! am getting ridiculously excited about summer and the coming festies


 
Summer is giving me a wide on too Sojjy. 
Not sure if we will be doing festivals this year just due to general shit which is a shame. 
I plan to get a lot more time in the garden and in the park though, been indoors too much this winter.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Summer is giving me a wide on too Sojjy.
> Not sure if we will be doing festivals this year just due to general shit which is a shame.
> I plan to get a lot more time in the garden and in the park though, been indoors too much this winter.


 
What are you growing?

I've got myself plenty of herbs, spinach, potatoes, onions and chillies on the go


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag beer date then? Wednesday next week?



can't make it - my birthday!



diddlybiddly said:


> No
> 
> Week after and I'll bring you a Dutch present



I can make this and don't require a Dutch present.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has arrived



Huzzah!

I had a sleeping on the tube incident last night - supposed to get off at Liverpool Street - slept blissfully until West Ham  had to wait for a tube back, stay awake back to Liverpool St, and stay awake on train to Clapton - all of which I managed to do. 

Leaving drinks


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

lazyboss off sick again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Just been having a smirk down memory lane


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What are you growing?
> 
> I've got myself plenty of herbs, spinach, potatoes, onions and chillies on the go


 
I am growing mainly weeds, herbs and small Christmas trees. 
The garden is more of a 'yard' so all done in pots and stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has blown work out today.


 


marty21 said:


> lazyboss off sick again


 
They are at a convention?
Should we be worried?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Drink makers today:

Me: 1
Future Self: 1
Newbie 1 (with my help): 1


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am growing mainly weeds, herbs and small Christmas trees.
> The garden is more of a 'yard' so all done in pots and stuff.


 
any nettles?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are at a convention?
> Should we be worried?


 
they make a lovely couple


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been having a smirk down memory lane


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What are you growing?
> 
> I've got myself plenty of herbs, spinach, potatoes, onions and chillies on the go


I planted some stuff in the greenhouse last weekend, need to sort out some stuff outside too, but probably won't be arsed this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> any nettles?


 
Not sure actually. 
The gaps between paving slabs are sprouting big time though. 
Have to scrape them all out with the spade then sweep the yard before using the pressure washer for the first time


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure actually.
> The gaps between paving slabs are sprouting big time though.
> Have to scrape them all out with the spade then sweep the yard before using the pressure washer for the first time


 
I like nettles - they make a decent beer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Morning old and new draggers!!

I'm sleepy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning old and new draggers!!
> 
> I'm sleepy


 
Hi Qogster  


Today is Kebab Friday here in SW18 and I am getting excited now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Company is buying lunch tomorrow as it's the new financial year.  There has been talk of pizzas or stuff from M&S.  Whatever it is it'll have to be something cuntboss won't like


 
Still don't think there's been a decision on this yet


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

people are being annoying again


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning soj


up to much this weekend chuck?



Badgers said:


> Summer is giving me a wide on too Sojjy.
> Not sure if we will be doing festivals this year just due to general shit which is a shame.
> I plan to get a lot more time in the garden and in the park though, been indoors too much this winter.


 
Not even your beloved Beautiful Days?  That's a shame mate



machine cat said:


> What are you growing?
> 
> I've got myself plenty of herbs, spinach, potatoes, onions and chillies on the go



I've just sown a fuckton of coriander seeds - mmmm LOVE coriander.  Might do some more chillis again too.  Are onions easy to grow?



Badgers said:


> I am growing mainly weeds, herbs and small Christmas trees.
> The garden is more of a 'yard' so all done in pots and stuff.


 
Hah - I have a christmas tree in me yard too!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I like nettles - they make a decent beer.


 
they do!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

When I was a kid (in Grassington!) Mum and Dad would always make nettle beer and elderflower champagne. At least one bottle per year would explode!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Not even your beloved Beautiful Days?  That's a shame mate



The jury is really hung on Beautiful Days but it ain't looking favourable  
Think we are going to miss Doug Stanhope too which is a bit grating. 

Hey ho, lots of stuff to do and junk


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> up to much this weekend chuck?
> 
> I've just sown a fuckton of coriander seeds - mmmm LOVE coriander.  Might do some more chillis again too.  Are onions easy to grow?



This weekend I'll be making my own plates, cups, booze holders and baccy pouches in an attempt to cash in on the royal wedding. I'll also be helping my son paint a picture of a rabbit for his nursery 

Not sure if onions are easy as I've only ever grown chillies, herbs and weed in the past. I doubt they'll be too hard though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> At least one bottle per year would explode!!


 
Because it had seen a black face?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The jury is really hung on Beautiful Days but it ain't looking favourable
> Think we are going to miss Doug Stanhope too which is a bit grating.
> 
> Hey ho, lots of stuff to do and junk



I think I'd go fucking mental if I had to face a summer sans festivals   Have a look out for free stuff - or, even better, get yerself an act together and apply to play next year! This is our plan for next year.  Was meant to be happening this year but pardner's band got fucked about by music agent meaning we've missed out on all the free slots 



machine cat said:


> This weekend I'll be making my own plates, cups, booze holders and baccy pouches in an attempt to cash in on the royal wedding. I'll also be helping my son paint a picture of a rabbit for his nursery
> 
> Not sure if onions are easy as I've only ever grown chillies, herbs and weed in the past. I doubt they'll be too hard though.


 
ooOOO sounds good 

How you planning on growing the onions? Do you get seeds or bulbs or wha? I have no idea!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I was a kid (in Grassington!) Mum and Dad would always make nettle beer and elderflower champagne. At least one bottle per year would explode!!


 
I've never had a problem with nettle beer, but last time I made elderflower champagne only two out of twelve bottles survived.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooo actually, just heard some news - may be able to get a slot at a little Northern festie that a mate runs   Fingers crossed


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo actually, just heard some news - may be able to get a slot at a little Northern festie that a mate runs   Fingers crossed





good luck!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo actually, just heard some news - may be able to get a slot at a little Northern festie that a mate runs   Fingers crossed


 


Lunch soon?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has blown work out today.


 
He just appeared


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Because it had seen a black face?



Lol 



machine cat said:


> I've never had a problem with nettle beer, but last time I made elderflower champagne only two out of twelve bottles survived.



Our nettle beer was more like fizzy pop than beer tbf


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it won't hurt. promise.


 
That's what you said to me, you cad.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck!


Ta mart!



neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 
Ta - and I have just had a banana.  Stocking up for later 

Think I might well get either two meat and potato pies for lunch, or a mahoosive saussie and egg binlid


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ooOOO sounds good
> 
> How you planning on growing the onions? Do you get seeds or bulbs or wha? I have no idea!


 
I've got some bulbs which I'll just stick in the ground and see what happens


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That's what you said to me, you cad.


 
You kept struggling.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

9-5 drag today, then in the car and off up the M40/M6 to Southport for the weekend.

I hate long drives.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 


sojourner said:


> Think I might well get either two meat and potato pies for lunch, or a mahoosive saussie and egg binlid



A hearty meal Sojjerson  

The kebab is t-minus 2 hours and counting.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 9-5 drag today, then in the car and off up the M40/M6 to Southport for the weekend.
> 
> I hate long drives.



I might drive the 126 miles from Clapton to Bath tomorrow - see how I feel in the morning - I quite like long drives. 126 Miles, would you consider that long?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Bye Nandos http://twitter.com/#search?q=#RIPNandos


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He just appeared


 
Rubbish April fools joke?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Newbie 1 is ordering flowers online. Maybe I should tell her that I'd prefer booze instead.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I might drive the 126 miles from Clapton to Bath tomorrow - see how I feel in the morning - I quite like long drives. 126 Miles, would you consider that long?


 
Anything over 50 miles is long. Motorway driving bores the piss out of me. And me and the gf have quite divergent musical tastes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Anything over 50 miles is long. Motorway driving bores the piss out of me. And me and the gf have quite divergent musical tastes.



Local radio stations ftw  Mr. QofG's and I generally don't agree on car CD choices so we go for "local flavour" - the music is generally pap pop but they often having amusing phone-in's ("Remembering The Exorcist" was a particular favourite) and Alan Partridge style DJ's.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Hate long journeys in the car too. 

Love long journeys on the train though. 
Plenty of booze, food, books and headphones as you lazily gaze out the window


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ta - and I have just had a banana.  Stocking up for later
> 
> Think I might well get either two meat and potato pies for lunch, or a mahoosive saussie and egg binlid


 
Already had a banana and now having some fake hula hoops.  Hope they don't skimp on lunch later!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> fake hula hoops


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Newbie 1 has just complained that it's too hot.


*turns heating onto full*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Aldi's finest


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hate long journeys in the car too.
> 
> Love long journeys on the train though.
> Plenty of booze, food, books and headphones as you lazily gaze out the window


 
I concur wholeheartedly


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Going here for leaving lunch in an hour.

What should I have?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 9-5 drag today, then in the car and off up the M40/M6 to Southport for the weekend.
> 
> I hate long drives.


 
Why Southport? There's no sea on the beach you know.  Never is.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just complained that it's too hot.
> 
> 
> *turns heating onto full*



Hoping for a couple of buttons to be undone?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Why Southport? There's no sea on the beach you know.  Never is.


 
gf's folks live there.

I like the huge empty beaches. Dinner at the Toby Carvery on Saturday too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just complained that it's too hot.
> 
> 
> *turns heating onto full*


 
Yes....but it might backfire

The scene in machine cat's office 30 minutes hence


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Going here for leaving lunch in an hour.
> 
> What should I have?


 
Sharing on the table 
Olive- Marinated nocellara olives (v) £3.50
Pane rustic- ‘tear & share’ garlic & rosemary bread, salsa verde (v) £4.15

Starter 
Asparagi alla griglia- Grilled asparagus, soft poached egg, herb breadcrumbs & melted butter (v) £7.50

Main 
Piccante- Spicy sausage, mozzarella, tomato, red pepper & chilli £8.95
OR
Tagliata di manzo- Sliced 10oz Rib-eye steak, roast tomatoes, balsamic, rocket & parmesan £19.95

Sides
Hand cut chips £3.50
Buttered spinach £3.85


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hoping for a couple of buttons to be undone?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Going here for leaving lunch in an hour.
> 
> What should I have?


 
Nom!

I would have:

Calamari fritti- Crispy fried squid, roast garlic mayonnaise & lemon 

Pescespada alla milanese- Pan-fried breaded swordfish, puttanesca sauce & lemon

Buttered spinach
Seasonal greens & basil butter 
Rocket & parmesan salad 
House salad


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> gf's folks live there.
> 
> I like the huge empty beaches. Dinner at the Toby Carvery on Saturday too


 
If that was me I'd fuck off to Freshfields beach in Formby instead - only down the road really.  Beach is MUCH nicer and there's sea there, the dunes are great, and you get the squirrel reserve too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes....but it might backfire
> 
> The scene in machine cat's office 30 minutes hence
> 
> .


 




Badgers said:


> Sharing on the table
> Olive- Marinated nocellara olives (v) £3.50
> Pane rustic- ‘tear & share’ garlic & rosemary bread, salsa verde (v) £4.15
> 
> ...


 
I can only afford a main.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can only afford a main.



If you have to pay then - Piccante- Spicy sausage, mozzarella, tomato, red pepper & chilli £8.95


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thinking about this:



sojourner said:


> Pescespada alla milanese- Pan-fried breaded swordfish, puttanesca sauce & lemon


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> If that was me I'd fuck off to Freshfields beach in Formby instead - only down the road really.  Beach is MUCH nicer and there's sea there, the dunes are great, and you get the squirrel reserve too


 
We went there before Christmas. Pretty much all the squirrels have died of squirrel pox


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We went there before Christmas. Pretty much all the squirrels have died of squirrel pox


 
  I thought you were doing an april fool joke then so I googled 

That's really upset me that has


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about this:


 
Piccante- Spicy sausage, mozzarella, tomato, red pepper & chilli £8.95

How about this ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Going here for leaving lunch in an hour.
> 
> What should I have?



Olives to share (but I would eat most of them!)
Pane Rustic (as above)

Starter

Fritti Misto

Main Course

either
Zucco Arrosto 
or
Tofiette Con Pollo

Maybe a rocket and parmesan salad as a side dish


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I thought you were doing an april fool joke then so I googled
> 
> That's really upset me that has


 
Yeah, it's proper rubbish. We used to see loads of them a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can only afford a main.


 haha


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Piccante- Spicy sausage, mozzarella, tomato, red pepper & chilli £8.95
> 
> How about this ^


 
Maybe - their pizzas do look nice.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Olives to share (but I would eat most of them!)
> Pane Rustic (as above)
> 
> Starter
> ...


 
If you had to choose a pizza which would it be?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

anchovies and pineapple


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Maybe - their pizzas do look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to choose a pizza which would it be?



Mmmmm....they don't have enough combination of meats on for me ( I like chicken and ham or pepperoni...and more ham) plus I am not a huge fan of roasted peppers on pizza

So either Fiorentina ('cos I like eggy pizzas) or Calzone


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Going here for leaving lunch in an hour.
> 
> What should I have?


 
Been to the Newcastle one a few times.  Last time I had a Goat's cheese pizza which was nice, but I don't think I'd recommend it.  Think I had spaghetti carbonara the time before which was good.

The waiter had a ridiculous fake Italian accent too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Been to the Newcastle one a few times.  Last time I had a Goat's cheese pizza which was nice, but I don't think I'd recommend it.  Think I had spaghetti carbonara the time before which was good.
> 
> *The waiter had a ridiculous fake Italian accent too*


 
Aw great ! Was it like an Italian accent with more than a hint of geordie, that would be fantastic!

We are, apparently, going for an Italian meal in Bristol over the weekend but I don't know where


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Just had a __~ 

The women of Nappy Valley are out in the park in force today. 
So they have ventured out of Cupcake, I wondered why there were so many 4x4s parked in the road.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> anchovies and pineapple



Spam and pineapple is better


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, it's proper rubbish. We used to see loads of them a couple of years ago.


 
You know, I generally don't walk around the reserve these days, but tend to pass through it from the beach back to the car, and it's just struck me that I never saw ANY squirrels last time we were there


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

they're getting better at hiding


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Spam and pineapple is better


 
i think not.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aw great ! Was it like an Italian accent with more than a hint of geordie, that would be fantastic!


 
It was full on OTT Italian.  He probably talked like Gazza in the kitchen


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

omg omg omg omg! she just leaned over my shoulder while I was having a snoop at a barrister's house on google maps. She was smiling and talking to me and everything


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> omg omg omg omg! she just leaned over my shoulder while I was having a snoop at a barrister's house on google maps. She was smiling and talking to me and everything


you're in there, machine cat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> omg omg omg omg! she just leaned over my shoulder while I was having a snoop at a barrister's house on google maps. She was smiling and talking to me and everything


 
Did you sniff her cleavage?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're in there, machine cat


 
Think I should stop it here? I could get into trouble.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> omg omg omg omg! she just leaned over my shoulder while I was having a snoop at a barrister's house on google maps. She was smiling and talking to me and everything


 
Did her breast lightly brush your shoulder?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you sniff her cleavage?


 
I was too scared to do anything tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was too scared to do anything tbh


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did her breast lightly brush your shoulder?


 
*puts file on lap at the thought*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Almost time for lunch and although I haven't decided what to eat, I have decided who I'm going to try and sit next to.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have remembered the Mother's Day card, will send it at lunch-time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Almost time for lunch and although I haven't decided what to eat, I have decided who I'm going to try and sit next to.


 
If you sit next to lady newbie you will be too nervous to eat...which means you could probably manage with just a starter and so would save money therefore a win-win situation!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Almost time for lunch and although I haven't decided what to eat, I have decided who I'm going to try and sit next to.


 careful not to sit next to *her* or you may mess your pants


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> careful not to sit next to *her* or you may mess your pants


 
Or he'd have to sit with the menu in his lap for all of the meal!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

we're going now. will give updates when i'm back


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or he'd have to sit with the menu in his lap for all of the meal!


 



Anyone watch the Great British Menu?  Apparently a couple of our customers are on it next week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone watch the Great British Menu?  Apparently a couple of our customers are on it next week.



No but when is it on?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No but when is it on?


 
Half 6 on BBC2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Half 6 on BBC2


 
Oh I have watched that before - when chefs competer to cook a course at a banquet and Prue Leith and Matthew thingy and thingy Peyton judge them.

I rather like it


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

erm morning 



marty21 said:


> I can make this and don't require a Dutch present.


it will most likely be cheese - not drugs or anything sexy!  



Badgers said:


> The jury is really hung on Beautiful Days but it ain't looking favourable


No


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I have watched that before - when chefs competer to cook a course at a banquet and Prue Leith and Matthew thingy and thingy Peyton judge them.
> 
> I rather like it


 Yeah that's it, starts on Monday.

Just had a look, the judge and one (maybe two soon) chefs are our customers


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did her breast lightly brush your shoulder?


 
I LOVE it when that happens  Or my arm, or any part that is accidentally breast-brushed


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

A glass of Bucks Fizz has just appeared on my desk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2011)

30 minutes to the weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah that's it, starts on Monday.
> 
> Just had a look, the judge and one (maybe two soon) chefs are our customers



 I shall try to watch it



neonwilderness said:


> A glass of Bucks Fizz has just appeared on my desk



Mmmmm....any idea what is happening for lunch yet?

It is SO boring here. No work, no post, nada!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I shall try to watch it


Just realised I've been to the one of the left's restaurant a couple of years ago.  I went down to help out during the kitchen install, he made me a sandwich for lunch 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmmm....any idea what is happening for lunch yet?


 
A couple of people with decent taste have gone off to M&S


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *puts file on lap at the thought*


 
*Types the word 'pert' at the thought*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Kebab is here finally.
Chicken was the choice with double chilli sauce and two pitta breads. 
Not quite hot enough but that is not a major bother.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

only this afternoon to go and it's the weekend baby!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only this afternoon to go and it's the weekend baby!


 
I laid the groundwork yesterday of a _possible need_ to leave early


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I laid the groundwork yesterday of a _possible need_ to leave early


 
 Good work soldier!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

I may be able to leave early - my colleague usually works until 5 on a Friday - so may leave at about 4.30 and no lock up duty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Boss's phone is still not working properly, basically people can't hear her very well so they have to shout and she has to shout! It's been like this for nearly 10 days now but she hasn't done anything about it


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boss's phone is still not working properly, basically people can't hear her very well so they have to shout and she has to shout! It's been like this for nearly 10 days now but she hasn't done anything about it


 
Tell me it has a volume button on it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Tell me it has a volume button on it


 
OMG I never though of that - she has a more supa-dupa version of the rest of the phones in the office and I think they all do so....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG I never though of that - she has a more supa-dupa version of the rest of the phones in the office and I think they all do so....


 
find out - and report back

if it does, make sure you alter it as smugly as you can manage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> find out - and report back
> 
> if it does, make sure you alter it as smugly as you can manage


 
Dang - I 'casually' mentioned it and she said she has already checked the volume control out!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has blown work out today.
> His excuse is due to a sick dog AND waiting for the council to come and deal with the rats in his ceiling.
> He is like Dr Dolittle


 
The council found half the UKs mice population living in his roof


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The council found half the UKs mice population living in his roof


 
He could make them into his own mice army 

Or should that be mouse army?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dang - I 'casually' mentioned it and she said she has already checked the volume control out!


 
Checked it out doesn't mean she actually got it working tbh

I once had to go and check a tenant's phone, that she had already 'checked out' to see why it wasn't working, and found that she had unplugged it.

When I said 'ah, no display - ah, you've unplugged it' and plugged it back into the network socket, she said 'OH! does it have to be plugged in?'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He could make them into his own mice army
> 
> Or should that be mouse army?



It would be like NIMH all over again!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

Well what a coincidence newbie 1 and I were sat next to each other.  Managed to have a nice little chat however was distracted by the pub across the road - I think I mentioned drinking a bit too much


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well what a coincidence newbie 1 and I were sat next to each other.  Managed to have a nice little chat however was distracted by the pub across the road - I think I mentioned drinking a bit too much


 
Any accidental breast brushing?

What did you eat?

And at least you didn't ACTUALLY drink too much


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Any accidental breast brushing?
> 
> What did you eat?
> 
> And at least you didn't ACTUALLY drink too much



I had the four seasons pizza which was very disappointing tbh, as was the lack of brest brushing 

Zero tolerance to drinking in work hours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Zero tolerance to drinking in work hours


 
Wut? 

How cruel


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had the four seasons pizza which was very disappointing tbh, as was the lack of brest brushing
> 
> Zero tolerance to drinking in work hours


 
it's like Nazi Germany...etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's like Nazi Germany...etc


 
Broken Britain


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had the four seasons pizza which was very disappointing tbh, as was the lack of brest brushing
> 
> Zero tolerance to drinking in work hours


 
Fucking boring all round then?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

Just been told there'll be a free tab in the staff bar for an hour or so after work tonight, but I CAN'T GO COS I'LL BE DRIVING TO SOUTHPORT.

That's so fucked up I can hardly believe it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

That's the most fucked up thing I've heard all year

Apart from the earthquake/tsunami thing, like


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking boring all round then?


 
pretty much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Boring drag is boring


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

There are a LOAD of pastries in the kitchen


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

cake


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> There are a LOAD of pastries in the kitchen


 
Steal us some!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just been told there'll be a free tab in the staff bar for an hour or so after work tonight, but I CAN'T GO COS I'LL BE DRIVING TO SOUTHPORT.
> 
> That's so fucked up I can hardly believe it.


 
if they were a caring employer they would issue you with beer tokens to use at a later date.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Steal us some!


I don't have to steal it  but you have to come here to get it!

But I'm not caking at the moment


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

Nearly into the last hour now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I don't have to steal it  but you have to come here to get it!


 
*tries to ease herself out of chair......gives up* 

We have a leaving do later, I am hoping for cake, or at least a few crisps, there!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly into the last hour now


 
yep - things are looking up.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly into the last hour now


 
How is the target?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7093 today?


 
yes?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

nearly there 


STAY ON TARGET!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got this email:



> Let me tell you something about YOU.
> YOU can do anything you want. YOU are in control.
> YOU can achieve as much success as you want to.
> YOU can and will pick yourself up when life knocks you down.
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

lots of people in the office


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> nearly there
> 
> 
> STAY ON TARGET!


 Closer now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just got this email:



They are telling you that you are a winner


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lots of people in the office


 
have you had the 'gather around' announcement followed by awkward speech from socially fuckwitted manager? 

experienced that last night in a pub - the manager had a very quiet voice so I couldn't hear her 'amusing' speech - plus we had blocked off the route to the toilets - plus WE had trapped a party of 4 and their mate couldn't get to them - which he announced loudly



> I CAN'T GET TO YOU BECAUSE OF ALL THOSE IDIOTS OVER THERE


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> They are telling you that you are a winner


 
Preaching to the fucking converted


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *tries to ease herself out of chair......gives up*
> 
> We have a leaving do later, I am hoping for cake, or at least a few crisps, there!


Demand crisps! I would!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you had the 'gather around' announcement followed by awkward speech from socially fuckwitted manager?
> 
> experienced that last night in a pub - the manager had a very quiet voice so I couldn't hear her 'amusing' speech - plus we had blocked off the route to the toilets - plus WE had trapped a party of 4 and their mate couldn't get to them - which he announced loudly


 
Yes. Presents have been handed out and now people are stood around chatting about crap and generally being boring cunts. I'm just sat here pretending to be busy and not staring at newbie's legs at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

Just had two small choccy eggs courtesy of the person who is leaving


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> plus WE had trapped a party of 4 and their mate couldn't get to them - which he announced loudly


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just had two small choccy eggs courtesy of the person who is leaving


 
They should leave every day


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

Home already. POETic justice.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Home already. POETic justice.


 
These days you only pop in to mock the drag-afflicted


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Home already. POETic justice.



cunt


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was mentioned in the speech last night  - by the leaver, who is an old mate tbf

When we worked together a tenant reported a brothel being run upstairs - she had found a prossie card but had lost it - so I had to trawl around local phone boxes armed with her description of the card - I made several visits to her with a card I had taken out of phone boxes before I found the correct one. Then my mate rang the number and asked what services they provided and the address he needed to go to - we then served a notice. The guy who was looking after the one bedroom flat for the tenant who was serving a short prison sentence claimed he didn't realise that a brothel was operating out of the *ONE BEDROOM FLAT*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Home already. POETic justice.


 
how about you go t' fuck?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunt


 
this ^^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 1, 2011)

af'noon all. bonkers week, busy as the busiest thing i know, knacked now and about to go, hope y'all well and looking forward to wonderful weekends


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

It took two whole minutes to get called a cunt then. This thread's beginning to well, how shall I say it? ... _drag _a bit these days.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> When we worked together a tenant reported a brothel being run upstairs - she had found a prossie card but had lost it - so I had to trawl around local phone boxes armed with her description of the card - I made several visits to her with a card I had taken out of phone boxes before I found the correct one. Then my mate rang the number and asked what services they provided and the address he needed to go to - we then served a notice. The guy who was looking after the one bedroom flat for the tenant who was serving a short prison sentence claimed he didn't realise that a brothel was operating out of the *ONE BEDROOM FLAT*



Classic


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The guy who was looking after the one bedroom flat for the tenant who was serving a short prison sentence claimed he didn't realise that a brothel was operating out of the *ONE BEDROOM FLAT*


 



NVP said:


> It took two whole minutes to get called a cunt then. This thread's beginning to well, how shall I say it? ... _drag _a bit these days.


 
I was out!  CUNT


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> It took two whole minutes to get called a cunt then. This thread's beginning to well, how shall I say it? ... _drag _a bit these days.


 
It has been mentioned


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was mentioned in the speech last night  - by the leaver, who is an old mate tbf
> 
> When we worked together a tenant reported a brothel being run upstairs - she had found a prossie card but had lost it - so I had to trawl around local phone boxes armed with her description of the card - I made several visits to her with a card I had taken out of phone boxes before I found the correct one. Then my mate rang the number and asked what services they provided and the address he needed to go to - we then served a notice. The guy who was looking after the one bedroom flat for the tenant who was serving a short prison sentence claimed he didn't realise that a brothel was operating out of the *ONE BEDROOM FLAT*


 
 Brilliant


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

When I did marty's job we used to get allegations about a certain flat being used for similar purposes. Turned out it was just a couple of girls who had a good time every weekend. After they'd had a letter or two from us and been in to explain they justifiably got fed up of the neighbours moaning and phoned me up to refute the claim. "Look, Jamie, we're not a couple of fucking whores, OK?" was the opening line when I picked the phone up. Which is a great opening line, I've gotta admit.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

the same flat was a comedy gold mine - when the tenant got out of the nick, he was back in the flat for a couple of weeks before he pulled another blag - he robbed the post office he cashed his dole cheque in - did not wear a mask   then made his gettaway on his bicycle 

the police turned up at his place about 30 minutes later - he jumped out of his first floor window, forgetting that there was a 20 foot fence so he couldn't get over that  - so he hid in a bush - police went in via his neighbour's flat (the one who had complained about the brothel) and collared him - I think he got 10 years


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

It's Friday, it's 4 o clock, it's time for ...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> When I did marty's job we used to get allegations about a certain flat being used for similar purposes. Turned out it was just a couple of girls who had a good time every weekend. After they'd had a letter or two from us and been in to explain they justifiably got fed up of the neighbours moaning and phoned me up to refute the claim. "Look, Jamie, we're not a couple of fucking whores, OK?" was the opening line when I picked the phone up. Which is a great opening line, I've gotta admit.


 
I once had to write to someone who was very loud when she fucked - I said that we'd received complaints about noisy night-time activity


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the same flat was a comedy gold mine - when the tenant got out of the nick, he was back in the flat for a couple of weeks before he pulled another blag - he robbed the post office he cashed his dole cheque in - did not wear a mask   then made his gettaway on his bicycle


 
 I miss being a housing officer sometimes. We had a bloke who would exact revenge on us sending him rent demands by cutting perfectly circular holes in the windows of our communal doors.  I liked him.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I once had to write to someone who was very loud when she fucked - I said that we'd received complaints about noisy night-time activity


 
I see that and raise you allegations of gay S&M from the flat upstairs. In Warwick Avenue of all places.  That Duffy's got a lot to answer for imo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I once had to write to someone who was very loud when she fucked - I said that we'd received complaints about noisy night-time activity


 
Lol!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Still got a while till the off but it is nearer now


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's Friday, it's 4 o clock, it's time for ...


 


NVP said:


> I miss being a housing officer sometimes. We had a bloke who would exact revenge on us sending him rent demands by cutting perfectly circular holes in the windows of our communal doors.  I liked him.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I see that and raise you allegations of gay S&M from the flat upstairs. In Warwick Avenue of all places.  That Duffy's got a lot to answer for imo.



W9? I worked in that area too !


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

The vast majority of the job's a right pain in the arse and it can be occasionally harrowing but I did have a laugh doing it. I think it helps if you're in an office where everyone recognises how fucking bonkers the job is. It's OK then. If you're in an office where everyone's all earnest it's a nightmare.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

thinking about fucking off...


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> W9? I worked in that area too !


 
I've said it before, marty. We've led identical lives.  You didn't used to drink in Crockers when you worked there did you?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> The vast majority of the job's a right pain in the arse and it can be occasionally harrowing but I did have a laugh doing it. I think it helps if you're in an office where everyone recognises how fucking bonkers the job is. It's OK then. If you're in an office where everyone's all earnest it's a nightmare.


 
aye! Earnest people are a fucking nightmare.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've said it before, marty. We've led identical lives.  You didn't used to drink in Crockers when you worked there did you?


 
Don't remember Crockers - I drank in the Truscott and the Warrington which were both nearby


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

15 minutes


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Don't remember Crockers - I drank in the Truscott and the Warrington which were both nearby


 
I've supped a few in The Warrington, yep.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 15 minutes


 
I think I'll make a dash for freedom in 15 as well


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

decided to stay until 5. anyone with me?


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

No.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> decided to stay until 5. anyone with me?


 
no


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I'll make a dash for freedom in 15 as well


 
I am leaving at half past five latest, probably about quarter past.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> decided to stay until 5. anyone with me?


 
No


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2011)

right, I'm off!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

so who's not a cunt and still here?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so who's not a cunt and still here?


 
i'm not a cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

I will very shortly be a cunt


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> decided to stay until 5. anyone with me?


 
*sigh*

Yes, always

Rest of you lot are a shower o shites


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right, I'm off!



Massive cunt


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm not a cunt






neonwilderness said:


> I will very shortly be a cunt


 for a bit


----------



## machine cat (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm trying to get the newbies to come to the pub


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm trying to get the newbies to come to the pub


 
That will be a disaster. 
You drunkenly pawing at Newbie 1 while Newbie 2 sits there feeling scorned and ugly


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 1, 2011)

1hr to go, can't leave early as my boss popped around at half five last time and I had left. He didn't say a thing about it, just sent me an innocuous email around that time...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

I am still here for another 8 minutes or so...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> or so...


 
Cryptic


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2011)

...or so it may seem...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone is gone
I am going too


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

then you are a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

This is correct. 
Have we all cunted off now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

unless I'm posting from my bike, no.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

almost...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2011)

I had to rush off earlier but only because I snaffled some more chocs and a mini-caramel shortbread at the leaving do


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Dragcommute


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Monday already????
Have to go in early too!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

It is indeed Monday - but it is April, and April is a month of long weekends, including this week for me 




cunt


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

monday 

Feel like I'm coming down with something but the thought of FCP later in the week is keeping me going.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> monday
> 
> Feel like I'm coming down with something but the thought of FCP later in the week is keeping me going.


 
It is a reason to live for.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning! 



machine cat said:


> the thought of FCP later in the week


I had some last night


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> I had some last night


 
What flavour?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What flavour?


 
Chicken curry, need to have another look for the illusive minced beef ones


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken curry, need to have another look for the illusive minced beef ones


 
Try Co-op.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Try Co-op.


 
Only corner shop type Co-ops locally, might be passing the big one tonight so may call in for a look.  I think Asda do them but they were just sold out when I looked.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

7.3k today btw?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

newbie 1 has just arrived


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

Poached eggs on toast for breakfast, got a seat on the bus, sun is shining, The Specials up loud on the iPod. Only 2 days of office until a cheeky midweek day off. Life is not bad at all this morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

awake since 4.30am and still late in to work, not a great start, but only a 3 day week thank fuck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

IT upgrades continue at my drag. The internet connection is up and down more than the England football team. Keeping myself occupied by writing family letters, tidying desk drawers and generally hating the world. All good stuff in the main I guess and I am already getting the early finish or long lunch vibe building in the office. 



neonwilderness said:


> 7.3k today btw?


 
It is very possible but I am likely to be here for about 50% of the time with an internet connection.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Poached eggs on toast for breakfast, got a seat on the bus, sun is shining, The Specials up loud on the iPod. *Only 2 days of office until a cheeky midweek day off.* Life is not bad at all this morning.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> awake since 4.30am and still late in to work, not a great start, but *only a 3 day week* thank fuck


 
Part-timers!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning

Please make 5 o clock happen soon.  I am weak as a kitten and cannot do 48 hour benders anymore.  Must plan around a bank holiday from now on


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie 1 has just arrived


 
Hello newbie 1 !


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Part-timers!


 
I might take a day off next week too. Just cos I've got lots of flexitime banked, so I can


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Poached eggs on toast for breakfast, got a seat on the bus, sun is shining, The Specials up loud on the iPod. Only 2 days of office until a cheeky midweek day off. Life is not bad at all this morning.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> awake since 4.30am and still late in to work, not a great start, but only a 3 day week thank fuck



I have a 3 1/2 day week = off Weds afternoon and Friday

so I am with you at the palace of cuntdom


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I might take a day off next week too. Just cos I've got lots of flexitime banked, so I can


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning
> 
> Please make 5 o clock happen soon.  I am weak as a kitten and cannot do 48 hour benders anymore.  Must plan around a bank holiday from now on


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Could eat sarnie now perhaps? 
Might have a __~ while I mull over my options.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could eat sarnie now perhaps?
> Might have a __~ while I mull over my options.


 
it's a simple yes or no question, not many options to mull over


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I might take a day off next week too. Just cos I've got lots of flexitime banked, so I can


 
Me too, but we're low on staff atm so I'm saving it for Royal Wedding week.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a simple yes or no question, not many options to mull over


 
I am still on the fence about the whole thing


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Part-timers!


holiday 



hiccup said:


> I might take a day off next week too. Just cos I've got lots of flexitime banked, so I can


I have Monday off  in fact I don't have a full working week until the middle of May... shhhhhh.



marty21 said:


> I have a 3 1/2 day week = off Weds afternoon and Friday
> 
> so I am with you at the palace of cuntdom


welcome


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Hello newbie 1 !


 
She's on the phone now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's on the phone now.


 
What is she wearing?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is she wearing?


 
Is it naked phone call Monday?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is she wearing?


 
white shirt, black top, black skirt, high heels


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Is it naked phone call Monday?


 
if only, if only


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> black skirt


 
Above the knee?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Above the knee?


 
yes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yes


 
YES!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that the drag deserves the 10 millionth post milestone


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that the drag deserves the 10 millionth post milestone


 
not long left


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> white shirt, black top, black skirt, high heels


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Can not be arsed today


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not long left


how long though 

time for a tea break?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> white shirt, black top, black skirt, high heels


 
Dang, I thought that was what you were wearing.

Bored already, yippee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> time for a tea break?



Always time for a tea break


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Always time for a tea break


This is true


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Always time for a tea break


 
Yes, time to hassle Mr ManFlu!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dang, I thought that was what you were wearing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
It might impress the newbie if you were in matching outfits


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might impress the newbie if you were in matching outfits


 
you may be onto something here...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me too, but we're low on staff atm so I'm saving it for Royal Wedding week.


 
Oh, I have made sure I've got that whole week off. Must remember to get some tiny flags to wave.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

10 mill


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 10 mill


 
Did I miss it?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I miss it?


 
Yeah, I got the post


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Pork pie


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, I got the post


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, I got the post






Badgers said:


> Pork pie


brown sauce?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

One hour til 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I might regret this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> brown sauce?



Only got ketchup in the office. 
No HP Guinness sauce today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I miss it?


 
I think we can claim the moral victory


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only got ketchup in the office.
> No HP Guinness sauce today.


red for sausage rolls, brown for pork pies *shaking head smiley*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> One hour til


 
Annoying colleague?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we can claim the moral victory


was it mc?



neonwilderness said:


> Annoying colleague?


if only I was so brave... an attempt to lose my belly


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I get a rosette, apparently


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I get a rosette, apparently


 
There's a lot of jealous people after this 10 millionth post thing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I might regret this


 
Pics


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> if only I was so brave... an attempt to lose my belly


 
I seem to have developed a bit of a belly over the winter too, need to get out and about a bit more now it's warmer/lighter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a bit fed up today and I don't know why


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pics


no chance.



QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a bit fed up today and I don't know why


it's Monday chuck, that's what they do to most people 

When is your next weekend away somewhere?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a bit fed up today and I don't know why


 
Loseday will be worse


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a bit fed up today and I don't know why


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no chance.



This is your final word?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no chance.
> 
> it's Monday chuck, that's what they do to most people
> 
> When is your next weekend away somewhere?



Don't know but not for a while 



Badgers said:


> Loseday will be worse



Thanks!



neonwilderness said:


>


 
Nom but I need to go back on my diet after a weekend of fry-ups, pasta and biscuits!

I think I am fed up because I hate the play I am doing - well I don't hate the play itself but I do hate rehearsals and am finding it all very frustrating. I am at rehearsal tonight for 3 hours and am dreading it


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got a vagina scraping


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a vagina scraping


 
The bar has been raised


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a vagina scraping


 
I can never remember whether you are supposed to breath in or out when they whack the spatula thing up up you!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

__~


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can never remember whether you are supposed to breath in or out when they whack the spatula thing up up you!


 
she didn't tell me to breathe any ways lol


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a vagina scraping


 
ffs, I'm eating


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ffs, I'm eating


 
Ask newbie1 when she last had hers...she'll think you are a kind, sensitive soul, honest


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask newbie1 when she last had hers...she'll think you are a kind, sensitive sole, honest


 
I want to be a fly on the wall for this one


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Hungry....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a vagina scraping


 
Technically a cervix scraping if it's a smear 

tsk


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Lunch soon.  Got some ravioli, but need a snack to go with it cos I'm famished.  Greggs or M&S?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon.  Got some ravioli, but need a snack to go with it cos I'm famished.  Greggs or M&S?


 
Greggs. Monday's = lard and lard = Greggs


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish there was a Greggs near here.

A noble venture: http://greggsadventure.com/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon.  Got some ravioli, but need a snack to go with it cos I'm famished.  Greggs or M&S?


 
I have a baguette with chicken breast, pastrami, salad and mayo for lunch today.
Will take a stroll to the post office to break up the day too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Greggs. Monday's = lard and lard = Greggs


 
I think a pasty may be in order.

BTW, I started Fallout 3 last night.  Went on for an hour at 7ish and next thing I knew it was half 11


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think a pasty may be in order.
> 
> BTW, I started Fallout 3 last night.  Went on for an hour at *7ish and next thing I knew it was half 11 *


 
Hee, hee, hee - It is addictive. I think that is why I am so fed up today, Fallout 3 withdraw!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask newbie1 when she last had hers...she'll think you are a kind, sensitive soul, honest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

Uh-oh...I am starting to feel a bit odd. Aching limbs, wobbly legs, slightly funny tummy, bad pins and needles, dog tired. I felt a bit like this yesterday afternoon and put it down to being over-tired after a late night in Bristol but I wonder if I am sickening for something


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

People in the office slagging off people on benefits. 
_Bloody scroungers etc.... _


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People in the office slagging off people on benefits.
> _Bloody scroungers etc.... _


 


I've made the point that without tax credits and other benefits myself, mrs mc and the boy wouldn't be able to live so people here generally avoid making such comments (well, at least when I'm around).


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've made the point that without tax credits and other benefits myself, mrs mc and the boy wouldn't be able to live so people here generally avoid making such comments (well, at least when I'm around).


 
I am emailing the photo of you with the FCP to the benefits office now. 
Then they will know how you are squandering the tax payers money


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am emailing the photo of you with the FCP to the benefits office now.
> Then they will know how you are squandering the tax payers money


 
I'll be on the front of the daily mail by the end of the week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Late lunch here  
Off about 13:30 till 14:30

After my 08:00 start I feel a 16:00 finish on the cards. 
This would be a good 1.5 hour weekend and home in ample daylight.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

I am severely disappointed at the lack of interest in my royal wedding merchandise


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am severely disappointed at the lack of interest in my royal wedding merchandise


 
Where is?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/338266-The-Royal-Wedding-April-29th-chat-opinions-rants-h8rz-and-well-wishers?p=11648251&viewfull=1#post11648251


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

FML

spent about 90 minutes with the world's most pompous man - I feel I have worked a full week already, what day is it?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> FML
> 
> spent about 90 minutes with the world's most pompous man - I feel I have worked a full week already, what day is it?


 
Tis Monday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think a pasty may be in order.


 
Ended up in M&S and got some mini salad wrap things.  Couldn't be arsed going to Greggs as well.  Biggest shopping centre in Europe and cunts still manage to get in your way


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've made the point that without tax credits and other benefits myself, mrs mc and the boy wouldn't be able to live so people here generally avoid making such comments (well, at least when I'm around).


Similar story here with some people, although it's ok for my 'lodger' to claim HB as she's not the type to scrounge benefits apparently


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tis Monday.


 
shit, I've earned the weekend already ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ended up in M&S and got some *mini salad wrap *things.  Couldn't be arsed going to Greggs as well.  Biggest shopping centre in Europe and cunts still manage to get in your way


 
But...but....I do not see the words "hot" "flakey", "pastry", "sausage" or "roll" anywhere there


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ended up in M&S and got some mini salad wrap things.  Couldn't be arsed going to Greggs as well.  Biggest shopping centre in Europe and cunts still manage to get in your way


 
mini salad wraps?


that's not lunch ffs


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ended up in M&S and got some mini salad wrap things.  Couldn't be arsed going to Greggs as well.  Biggest shopping centre in Europe and cunts still manage to get in your way


 
I'd love a Greggs pasty and a brew right now but fucked if I'm making it! 

Brew makers today:

Me: 2
Grandma: 1


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd love a Greggs pasty and a brew right now but fucked if I'm making it!
> 
> Brew makers today:
> 
> ...



Have you got the figures for the last quarter?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Have you got the figures for the last quarter?


 
I can't remember them but I'm fairly sure I know who made the most


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm gonna pluck my eyebrows and do my nails, this day is looking well winning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

I have just made a cup of tea. For myself and no one else *looks smug*

Still feeling a bit strange as well, a bit cold and shivery now!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just made a cup of tea. For myself and no one else *looks smug*
> 
> Still feeling a bit strange as well, a bit cold and shivery now!


 
I'd like to make one for myself but I don't want Newbie 1 to think I'm being rude.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am severely disappointed at the lack of interest in my royal wedding merchandise


oi  I appreciated!

(but not on that thread)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oi  I appreciated!
> 
> (but not on that thread)


 
I know you did, and neon did enquire into the hoody. I should have pointed that out earlier, sorry.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...but....I do not see the words "hot" "flakey", "pastry", "sausage" or "roll" anywhere there





marty21 said:


> mini salad wraps?
> 
> 
> that's not lunch ffs





machine cat said:


> I'd love a Greggs pasty and a brew right now but fucked if I'm making it!


 
It was just a side dish, nice bit not really worth £2.  Pasty tomorrow I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I know you did, and neon did enquire into the hoody. I should have pointed that out earlier, sorry.


 
Do some royal wedding endorsed crisps and I could probably flog a few to the newbie!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do some royal wedding endorsed crisps and I could probably flog a few to the newbie!


 
What type of crisps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What type of crisps?


 
*tries to think of a Kate 'n' Wills crisp flavour pun......fails *


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *tries to think of a Kate 'n' Wills crisp flavour pun......fails *


 
me too 

Really not enjoying the lack of drinks today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Swan and something?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

Finance girly just left.  Despite thinking I had managed to not make fucking loads of mistakes with the numbers this time, it turns out I actually have.  And real basic quite shameful mistakes, that did not look like mistakes when I checked them at the time.  Dyscalculia does _not_ rock.  Fortunately, she was hungover and being very patient with me, and knows me well.  Also she does not tell the boss how fucking useless I am with numbers 

Right - 2 hours and 40 mins to go, out for an hour to the bank and tesco at 3, so thats actually 1 hour and 40 mins of work to go


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was just a side dish, nice bit not really worth £2.  Pasty tomorrow I think


 
a side dish? - well, hello MR LA-DI-DA


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Today's pet shop update


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today's pet shop update


 
Awww - that is so cute


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a side dish? - well, hello MR LA-DI-DA


 
I always have a 3 course lunch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I always have a 3 course lunch


 
Even on a Sunday?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Even on a Sunday?


 
I had a cup of tea and 3 biscuits yesterday


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I know you did, and neon did enquire into the hoody. I should have pointed that out earlier, sorry.


I'll forgive you if you do the crisps


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'll forgive you if you do the crisps


 
I'll give it some thought...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had a cup of tea and 3 biscuits yesterday


 
What biscuits?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What biscuits?


 
Dunno what they're called.  Square rich tea type things half sunk into chocolate.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno what they're called.  Square rich tea type things half sunk into chocolate.


 
they sound well posh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Dunno what they're called.  Square rich tea type things half sunk into chocolate.


 
Sound decadent to me ^ 

In that nasty drag window again  
The early finish may still save me though


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they sound well posh


 
They were at my parents (who aren't posh), I generally stick to cookies, jaffa cakes and jammy dodgers


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sound decadent to me ^
> 
> In that nasty drag window again
> The early finish may still save me though


 
You think that's decadent? I'm eating a Bendicks Bittermint.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You think that's decadent? I'm eating a Bendicks Bittermint.


 
Imitation Viscout?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Brew update:

Me: 3
Grandma: 1

un-fucking-believable


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Imitation Viscout?


 
How dare you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How dare you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Brew update:
> 
> Me: 3
> Grandma: 1
> ...


 
Mr ManFlu is pulling his weight today, think we're on 2 each.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Brew update:
> 
> Me: 3
> Grandma: 1
> ...



there should be questions asked about this in the house  








they'll ask you to put a brew on obviously


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

no one makes brews in this office for other folk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Got new socks in TK Maxx 
That is how exciting my day is


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

might buy some shoes after work


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is pulling his weight today, think we're on 2 each.


 


marty21 said:


> there should be questions asked about this in the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not mad at Newbie 1 because she turned down my offer (of a drink) on each occasion, but everone else can get t' fuck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no one makes brews in this office for other folk


 
Lead by example


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lead by example



Only lazyboss drinks tea or coffee, and I'm not getting involved with tea rounds for him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

40 minutes to go here - I'm flagging


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm flagging


 
I am replying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am replying


 
Oooh you....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

I have just has a short 'rest of my eyes'. At my desk


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

Just depressed myself identifying the fucking moths in my house online - looks like I've got an infestation brewing

the little cunts


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh you....



 

4:30 departure then Qoggy? 
I think I will be slipping away around this time, no later than 4:45.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *4:30 departure then Qoggy*?
> I think I will be slipping away around this time, no later than 4:45.


 
Oh yes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just depressed myself identifying the fucking moths in my house online - looks like I've got an infestation brewing
> 
> the little cunts


 
small beige ones?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just depressed myself identifying the fucking moths in my house online - looks like I've got an infestation brewing
> 
> the little cunts



they aren't the moths that feed on wine and spliff are they?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> small beige ones?


*sigh* yes

Good job I'd read that thread in suburban tbh, otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue.  You had them before?



marty21 said:


> they aren't the moths that feed on wine and spliff are they?


 
Ha

No


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> small beige ones?



we get them


the mothy flying flappy cunts


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, I'm ready to go home now.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2011)

Bloody hell it was quiet at work today. I took about 5 calls all day and Monday's are meant to be the busiest day. If the rest of the week stays the same I might take a pillow in.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *sigh* yes
> 
> Good job I'd read that thread in suburban tbh, otherwise I wouldn't have had a clue.  You had them before?


 
Yes  Little fuckers were everywhere for around two years and then they just disappeared.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes  Little fuckers were everywhere for around two years and then they just disappeared.


 
did you tempt them into a little parcel with moth treats and then send the parcel to Soj?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes  Little fuckers were everywhere for around two years and then they just disappeared.


 
They just disappeared??  Thought you had to throw food out and scrub everywhere etc?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> They just disappeared??  Thought you had to throw food out and scrub everywhere etc?


 
Maybe they didn't like his food so fucked off elsewhere?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe they didn't like his food so fucked off elsewhere?


 
they are very fussy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

Gone, waiting for the dragbus


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

sojourner said:


> They just disappeared??  Thought you had to throw food out and scrub everywhere etc?


 
Well we got some moth balls but we didn't do a full clean (or I didn't anyway). 

Now we have an infesation of Woodlice terrorising the house


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gone, waiting for the dragbus


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

right, I'm off to a shoe shop to look at shoes and maybe buy a pair, of shoes


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be away very shortly too.

Think we have just passed today's target


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll be away very shortly too.
> 
> Think we have just passed today's target


 
what was the target?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
That is how I roll


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right, I'm off to a shoe shop to look at shoes and maybe buy a pair, of shoes


 
If you are wearing a skirt make sure the shoe salesperson does not look up it.
They are well known for this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right, I'm off to a shoe shop to look at shoes and maybe buy a pair, of shoes


 
If you are wearing a skirt make sure the shoe salesperson does not look up it.
They are well known for this


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what was the target?


 
7313 I think, I'll updated the graph later


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7313 I think, I'll updated the graph later


 
Later today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Perhaps.  I am going to Asda to check for mince FCPs first.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Perhaps.  I am going to Asda to check for mince FCPs first.


 
Priorities I guess


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

Think it's about time I left for the day...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Priorities I guess


 
No sign. The space on the shelf has been filled with the sweetcorn tainted ones. Not going out later either, so the reconnaissance trip to the co-op is off too


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2011)

Has Badgers still not got any? 

I will check next time I am in Peckham Morrisons.

Long Monday has been long.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you are wearing a skirt make sure the shoe salesperson does not look up it.
> They are well known for this


 

they did!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 4, 2011)

I've just been to the local offie and found FCP (3 cheese flavour) for £1 a pack. A week of searching the major supermarkets and unbeknown to me I'd been walking past them every day


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they did!


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Early Loseday drag here. Asleep about 9pm so a 5am start is not too awful really.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Right, everyone else is still sleeping so time for a shower and off to the drag.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

The diversiondragbus is plodding along slowly. Left early enough to beat the worst of the traffic though. Not the warmest of mornings (raining now) but tomorrow the London weather looks set to nearly hit 20 degrees  might be BBQ weather soon?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought some new Dr Martens last night, from Holt's in Camden Town, I first bought docs there in 1990!

Morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I bought some new Dr Martens last night, from Holt's in Camden Town, I first bought docs there in 1990!
> 
> Morning all.


 
Wearing them tomorrow? 

Already in the office listening to BBC London and drinking a BIG coffee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Official - Work is bad for you!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning



Morning. 

Feeling smug after your dinner last night? 
I might go down to Asda again tonight to see if they have restocked the proper flavours again.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning.
> 
> Feeling smug after your dinner last night?
> I might go down to Asda again tonight to see if they have restocked the proper flavours again.


 
Aye 

I'd suggest checking the smaller stores - my offie stock the three cheese flavour (which I'll try next week). So forget your Asdas and concentrate on the Nisas, Londis, Costcutters etc


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Aye
> 
> I'd suggest checking the smaller stores - my offie stock the three cheese flavour (which I'll try next week). So forget your Asdas and concentrate on the Nisas, Londis, Costcutters etc



I have given them all a good try. 
Asda is the only place (small or super shop place) that has yielded any evidence of them


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

How much do you think it'd cost to courier down a couple of packs?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning 

Feeling much stronger and more refreshed today after a cracking nights kip.  Still need more like, but better than yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning

Busy day is going to be busy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How much do you think it'd cost to courier down a couple of packs?


 
Hmmmmm, I think it may be the oddest thing to happen this year


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

rainy day - thought, fuck it, I'll drive in, so I did.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmm, I think it may be the oddest thing to happen this year


 
I can do it if it's not too expensive.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm wearing in my new boots


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm wearing in my new boots


 
What sort of boots?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> What sort of boots?


 
Doc Martens - 8 hole - brown - I think they call them Crazy Horse


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Brown?  Urgh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can do it if it's not too expensive.


 
Give me till Monday and if I am still failing I might take you up on it  

Only 10pm and I am regretting getting in so early, it seems Padawan Learner is not coming in now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Brown?  Urgh


 
I have a *thing* about brown boots


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a *thing* about brown boots


 


Our Aunt Hannah's passed away, 
We'd her funeral today, 
And it was a posh affair - 
Had to have two p'licemen there! 


The 'earse was luv'ly all plate glass, 
And wot a corfin! oak and brass! 
We'd fah-sands weepin', flahers gaore, 
But Jim, our cousin - what d'yer fink 'e wore? 


Why Brahn boots! I ask yer - brahn boots! 
Fancy comin' to a funeral in brahn boots! 
I will admit 'e 'ad a nice black tie, 
Black finger nails and a nice black eye


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Morning all - not much to report at the moment. Am feeling a lot happier than yesterday but probably because I have just had an expletive heavy rant about one of my fellow actors in "The Winter's Tale"


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Drinks today:

Me: 2
Future Self: 1

Drinks this week:

Me: 5
Grandma: 1
Future Self: 1


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

I am wearing brown boots.

All the cool peeps wear brown boots.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

___~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Drinks today:
> 
> Me: 2
> Future Self: 1
> ...


 
That is _not_ fair


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am wearing brown boots.
> 
> All the cool peeps wear brown boots.


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Drinks today:
> 
> Me: 2
> Future Self: 1
> ...



a national disgrace imo


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is _not_ fair


 
I know


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you have too many brews tbh

I don't have any in work *smug*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am wearing brown boots.
> 
> All the cool peeps wear brown boots.


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^^



I have black boots on


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a coffee when I come in, maybe one tea in the afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have black boots on


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

10k Royal Wedding tribute target - have all the long weekends been factored in?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a coffee when I come in, maybe one tea in the afternoon.


 
I have one (giant) coffee first thing but that is all. 
Water for the rest of the day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a coffee when I come in, maybe one tea in the afternoon.


 
I have a coffee when I get in then a cuppa at about midday and then sometimes another in the afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have one (giant) coffee first thing but that is all.
> Water for the rest of the day.


 
how much is big? is it a pint of coffee in a pint sized mug?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I think you have too many brews tbh
> 
> I don't have any in work *smug*


 
You can never have too many brews.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how much is big? is it a pint of coffee in a pint sized mug?


 
20 imperial fluid ounces  

3 teaspoons of coffee 
4 teaspoons of brown sugar


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 20 imperial fluid ounces
> 
> 3 teaspoons of coffee
> 4 teaspoons of brown sugar



that's quite a hit ! 

Never had sugar in my tea or coffee - unless I am really hungover and might put half a spoon of sugar in the coffee - never in tea 

gave up sugar when I was a student and we all refused to get sugar in the house as it wasn't our turn

Clearly it was someone's turn - I still think the bloke from Portsmouth was to blame .


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Newbie 1 has just sent me an email


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Just made a brew using the new hot water machine. I thought it was broken. It turns out you have to hold down both buttons at once to make hot water come out of it. Who'd've thought?!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 has just sent me an email


 
Post it up


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just made a brew using the new hot water machine. I thought it was broken. It turns out you have to hold down both buttons at once to make hot water come out of it. Who'd've thought?!


 
we have a hot water machine! you just press a button, instant hotness! you have to wait a while for it to cool down to have a cold glass of water though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post it up


 



> Hi, I'm really thirsty, do you think you could make me a brew? *giggles*



was this it?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have a hot water machine!


 
We have one too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Post it up


 


> Dear machine cat
> 
> yes please to train tickets for this Thursday to Barnsley and back
> 
> ...



I think I've scored.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I've scored.


 
Maybe you should excort her to the station as she seems concerned about timing issues! Or you could go with her, for the same reason!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I've scored.



This is how I read it: 



> *Dear machine cat*
> 
> *yes please to* train tickets for this Thursday to B*ar*n*s*l*e*y and back
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is how I read it:


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

I only brought in bread for toast for lunch.  Given I am hungry enough to eat a festering dead dog, I need to remedy the situation to add more food


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I need to remedy the situation to add more food


 
What are you thinking?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is how I read it:



PMSL 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe you should excort her to the station as she seems concerned about timing issues! Or you could go with her, for the same reason!


 
A first date in Barnsley - how romantic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> PMSL
> 
> 
> 
> A first date in Barnsley - how romantic


 
You coiuld take her to the Barnsley Bandstand...or up the Barnsley Bandstand is you follow Badgers advice!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday 

...and I've got too much to do, another coffee needed!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday
> 
> ...and I've got too much to do, another coffee needed!


 
Oooh how exciting, are you going anywhere?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday almost holiday



When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You coiuld take her to the Barnsley Bandstand...or up the Barnsley Bandstand is you follow Badgers advice!


 


I'm starting to feel all funny now.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What are you thinking?


 
Beans at first, but having them for tea so they're out.

Possibly ham...but I'd want either egg mayo or mustard with them.  Shop bought egg may gives me the shits 

Ham, mustard, and a fuckoff big bag of crisps I think


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh how exciting, are you going anywhere?


Netherlands... Arnhem then Amsterdam. Lots of train hours  



Badgers said:


> When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off? When are you off?


Thursday. I have nothing worth robbing!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooo have a fantabulous jollyday B


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Netherlands... Arnhem then Amsterdam. Lots of train hours
> 
> Thursday. I have nothing worth robbing!


 
Oh cool  Are you going by Eurostar then inter-city?  We did that to Amsterdam once and it was brill-i-ant!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Netherlands... Arnhem then Amsterdam. Lots of train hours


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo have a fantabulous jollyday B


ta soj 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh cool  Are you going by Eurostar then inter-city?  We did that to Amsterdam once and it was brill-i-ant!!


I think so - although we're going to Arnhem first, we can't get the super fast (Thalys - I want to say Thewlis) train because we got cheapy tickets, so first journey will be a slog - but will have me knitting, book and musics


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Thursday. I have nothing worth robbing!



Heh, I will leave you food stuffs in the fridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Drag update



We are slightly ahead of target, 7.5k today?  I'll try and do my bit after lunch


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Drag update
> 
> View attachment 14585
> 
> We are slightly ahead of target, 7.5k today?  I'll try and do my bit after lunch


 
7.5 is doable


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are slightly ahead of target, 7.5k today?  I'll try and do my bit after lunch



Good stuff


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 7.5 is doable


 
very doable


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh, I will leave you food stuffs in the fridge


Bless ya, we're only away a couple days and not back at silly o-clock, so should be ok


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh, I will leave you food stuffs in the fridge


 
Findus Crispy Pancakes?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Findus Crispy Pancakes?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

This is my 173rd post on this thread. My personal goal for today is 200.

Maybe everyone should set themselves a personal daily goal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Maybe everyone should set themselves a personal daily goal.



I am going to smoke 20 cigarettes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Maybe everyone should set themselves a personal daily goal.


 
*thinks*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *thinks*


 
Newbie 1?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

__~


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Doc Martens - 8 hole - brown - I think they call them Crazy Horse


 
I am turning in to my dad 

Brahn Boots!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Our Aunt Hannah's passed away,
> We'd her funeral today,
> And it was a posh affair -
> Had to have two p'licemen there!
> ...


 
Oh it seems you are turning in to my dad instead


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *Never had sugar in my tea or coffee - unless I am really hungover and might put half a spoon of sugar in the coffee - never in tea *



This is the correct way!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

Never mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=340872

oops, I'm too slow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=340872


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=340872
> 
> oops, I'm too slow


 
Not as slow as Badgers though


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

/fail

Not sure I am going to get out for much of lunch today. 
Will get a smoke or three in I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Bored....very bored...even more bored


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie 1?


 
Could well be


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am turning in to my dad
> 
> Brahn Boots!


 


kittyP said:


> Oh it seems you are turning in to my dad instead



 

Is your dad a fan of brahn boots too?


I *heart* your dad


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored....very bored...even more bored


 
Yeah, the Loseday factor is kicking in big time today


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Is your dad a fan of brahn boots too?
> 
> 
> I *heart* your dad



He is indeed. 
Of the footwear yes but more of the song!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

The newbie is eating Fazzles ......they smell good!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating Fazzles ......they smell good!


 
are they rip off Frazzles?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are they rip off Frazzles?


 
Nope - proper ones!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Quarterly Report drag


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Canteen lunch win today. Roast aubergine korma (nicer than it sounds) and apple and fruits of the forest crumble with custard. I derived much enjoyment from both.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Canteen lunch win today. Roast aubergine korma (nicer than it sounds) and apple and fruits of the forest crumble with custard. I derived much enjoyment from both.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tuna Crunch sandwich - wasn't very crunchy - did taste of tuna though, bag of doritos, and a yorkie (biscuit and raisin)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yorkie (biscuit and raisin)


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Tuna Crunch sandwich - wasn't very crunchy - did taste of tuna though, bag of doritos, and a yorkie *(biscuit and raisin)*


 
marty is well on point today


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

turkey salad butty and some wotsits


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
how can you not love the biscuit and raisin JOY within that bar.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how can you not love the biscuit and raisin JOY within that bar.


 
Not a patch on the Almond Yorkie


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a patch on the Almond Yorkie


 
Ridiculous statement


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Ridiculous statement


 
Poll?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poll?


 
Original
Raisin & Biscuit
Honeycomb
White
Dark chocolate
Peanut
Almond


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original
> Raisin & Biscuit
> Honeycomb
> White
> ...


Half of those aren't real!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

My usual lunch - a small bag of carrot sticks, sugar snap peas, radish and baby plum tomatoes, a low fat Philly pot, two wheaty/rye biscuit things and a packet of Weight Watchers Cheese Flavour Puffs.

I would like a Yorkie. Any flavour (though I do prefer almond tbh)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original
> Raisin & Biscuit
> Honeycomb
> White
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original


Correct



Badgers said:


> Raisin & Biscuit
> Honeycomb
> White
> Dark chocolate
> ...


Incorrect


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Half of those aren't real!


 
You're right. 

I've only ever had an original yorkie.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Half of those aren't real!


 
They are all real but not all still in production. 
Anyway, none of them are for girls so your opinion matters not.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would like a Yorkie. Any flavour (though I do prefer almond tbh)



Although none of them are for girls so your opinion matters.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Although none of them are for girls so your opinion matters.


 
Am I not a girl then  *looks down blouse* Or....am I....a lady. A mad cat lady


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are all real but not all still in production.
> Anyway, none of them are for girls so your opinion matters not.


Which ones are? I haven't looked at chocolate bars for months


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone has gone here, it is just me....


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Roast aubergine korma (nicer than it sounds)


 
Sounds bloody fantastic to me!

I ended up getting some ham, so had two big thick  ham slices on 2 slices of thick white bread, slathered in English mustard (a quid for a jar in local shop!!), big bag of Walkers cheese n onion, and a Jaffa Cake bar (also going for a quid a pack )

I am now so bored that I am filling in my census form and deliberately not putting full names or middle names.  Dunt say anywhere that I have to


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Sounds bloody fantastic to me!
> 
> I ended up getting some ham, so had two big thick  ham slices on 2 slices of thick white bread, slathered in English mustard (a quid for a jar in local shop!!), big bag of Walkers cheese n onion, and a Jaffa Cake bar (also going for a quid a pack )
> 
> I am now so bored that I am filling in my census form and deliberately not putting full names or middle names.  Dunt say anywhere that I have to


 
in a hundred years when they release this census on the internets, someone is going to have the right hump with you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly;11657226][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> They are all real but not all still in production.


Which ones are? [/QUOTE]ahem??? 



Badgers said:


> Everyone has gone here, it is just me....


Serves you right for keeping eggs in the fridge


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in a hundred years when they release this census on the internets, someone is going to have the right hump with you.


 
I fucking hope so mart, otherwise this is just a complete waste of a mini rebellion


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
That actually happened to me.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That actually happened to me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

*The short history of the drag - December 2006 till April 2011*



04-12-2006
This day is really dragging 
Replies: 2,284
Views: 12,083

08-07-2008
This day is *still* really dragging
Replies: 2,054
Views: 10,864

17-11-2008
Now this day is really, *really* dragging
Replies: 2,284
Views: 12,083

24-02-2009
Dragging day is *now* dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag
Replies: 11,539
Views: 46,461

21-08-2009
Drag V: The Revenge
Replies: 12,575
Views: 51,643

01-01-2010
Drag 2010: A Decade Dawns
Replies: 13,522
Views: 62,901

21-07-2010
Drag 2010: Part II - The Drag Strikes Back
Replies: 9,576
Views: 29,569

04-01-2011
Return of the Drag: 2011
Replies: 7,451
Views: 22,288

*
Total replies - 61,285 
Total views - 247,892
*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That actually happened to me.


 
Did you wait for it to grow a bit and then eat it?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Which ones are? I haven't looked at chocolate bars for months



*Still in production?*
Original
Raisin & Biscuit

*Not in production?*
Honeycomb
White
Dark chocolate
Peanut
Almond


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Still in production?*
> Original
> Raisin & Biscuit
> 
> ...


Shame, those three might've lured me out of my chocolate ban


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Shame, those three might've lured me out of my chocolate ban


 
You would have really liked Almond, they were the best Yorkie's by a cuntry mile.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You would have really liked Almond, they were the best Yorkie's by a cuntry mile.


I have a soft spot for almonds, got some on my desk now - still in their shells  yum.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 04-12-2006
> This day is really dragging
> Replies: 2,284
> Views: 12,083
> ...


 


> still not lunchtime



post 33 in first dragging thread


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.nestle.co.uk/OurBrands/N...t&brand=Yorkie&category=confectioneryandcakes


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Honeycomb


 
Isn't that just a Crunchie?

Just had some of Cuntboss' M&S birthday cake, it wasn't very nice


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

There are now 13 individual containers of milk in the fridge. 13! Madness.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that just a Crunchie?
> 
> Just had some of Cuntboss' M&S birthday cake, i*t wasn't very nice*



Birthday cake fail


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There are now 13 individual containers of milk in the fridge. 13! Madness.


 
Write your name on every one!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Birthday cake fail


 
I say cake, but it was the end bit so was mostly icing.  It was a bit sickly sweet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I say cake, but it was the end bit so was mostly icing.  It was a bit sickly sweet.


 
You should buy yourself a doughnut or something to make up for it.

I may treat myself to some grapefruits segments in a bit......


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There are now 13 individual containers of milk in the fridge. 13! Madness.


 
or, mark the level on the container, above the actual level- so that people think someone has nicked their milk -


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There are now 13 individual containers of milk in the fridge. 13! Madness.


 
What size are they all?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

plus we need a run down of skimmed, semi-skimmed, full fat, etc


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or, mark the level on the container, above the actual level- so that people think someone has nicked their milk -


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What size are they all?


 
Mostly pints, but there are a few larger 2 pint/litre bottles too.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ahem???
> 
> Serves you right for keeping eggs in the fridge


 
We don't


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

I once work up on the sofa in the living room after being to a party, a bloke i didn't know was on the other sofa - I offered to make him tea - went into the kitchen, made the tea, used some milk in the fridge. While we were sitting there hungover, drinking tea - a lunatic woman came rushing in, holding the milk container and accusing us of stealing her milk 

I hadn't actually seen her at the party - I think she just stayed in her room all night.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


 
any dribble left?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any dribble left?


 
I made sure I didn't leave any evidence.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> plus we need a run down of skimmed, semi-skimmed, full fat, etc


 
Yes, this ^


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


 
Ha! Put talc on it, then put a little nose mark in the talc and like a bit has been blown a way with a little nasal gust?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


 
Depends how much you drooled I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


 
Does she cycle to work too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is there a way someone can tell if their chair has been sniffed?


 
Did you 'mark' it like a cat marks territory?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, you want to hide that you have been sniffing! 
*Calls Newbie to advise her on sniffing detection apparatus*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does she cycle to work too?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Ha! Put talc on it, then put a little nose mark in the talc and like a bit has been blown a way with a little nasal gust?


 
I don't want to get caught ffs!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does she cycle to work too?


 
Walks 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you 'mark' it like a cat marks territory?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually, I think I'm getting a bit obsessed by all this


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I made sure I didn't leave any evidence.


 
I hope you waited until she wasn't sat on it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Actually, I think I'm getting a bit obsessed by all this


 
A healthy obsession


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes, this ^


 
*still waiting for this information*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> We don't


the little man in the cartoon does


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Ha! Put talc on it, then put a little nose mark in the talc and like a bit has been blown a way with a little nasal gust?


 
or, put a post it note on the chair, and write on it - I did not sniff this chair


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> plus we need a run down of skimmed, semi-skimmed, full fat, etc


 
Feel like you are being ignored Mart


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you waited until she wasn't sat on it


 




Badgers said:


> A healthy obsession


 
I'm going to try and stop talking about her for the rest of the day.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Feel like you are being ignored Mart





There is half a bottle of semi-skimmed in the office fridge - I think lazyboss bought it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I did not sniff this chair - honest guv'


 
Corrected


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or, put a post it note on the chair, and write on it - I did not sniff this chair


 
Or print a picture of your face. Cut a whole where the mouth is and put a fake tongue through the mouth whole. Then lie it on her seat and it will distract her from the sniffing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Into the last hour for me, thank goodness 'cos I am flagging.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

on target?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or, put a post it note on the chair, and write on it - I did not sniff this chair


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Just realised that the boss hasn't gone to lunch yet  Or maybe she is leaving early as her car is being MOT'd.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> on target?


 
Ahead 

8k by the end of the week?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Into the last hour for me, thank goodness 'cos I am flagging.


 
I am aiming for a 16:30-16:45 departure too Qoggy  
On the hunt for the mythical FCP again.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ahead
> 
> 8k by the end of the week?


 
should be no problem


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am aiming for a 16:30-16:45 departure too Qoggy
> On the hunt for the mythical FCP again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am aiming for a 16:30-16:45 departure too Qoggy
> On the hunt for the mythical FCP again.


 
http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/forum/f149/findus-crispy-pancakes-pack-6-25p-tesco-36616/

They were sighted in Ashford Tesco two years ago


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ahead
> 
> 8k by the end of the week?



Are we on target or is that raising the game?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am aiming for a 16:30-16:45 departure too Qoggy
> On the hunt for the mythical FCP again.


 
Good luck out there!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are we on target or is that raising the game?


 
Target, but on current performance I reckon we can easily add another 150


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh dear - I can feel that my eye may need 'resting' very soon.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Target, but on current performance I reckon we can easily add another 150


 
have you factored in all the long weekends in April ? 





I did ask this before but got no answer


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear - I can feel that my eye may need 'resting' very soon.


 
Just the one?

Everyone will think you are winking at them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just the one?
> 
> Everyone will think you are winking at them


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck out there!


 
I am also thinking about presentation. 
You really delivered on the bed of mushy peas yesterday.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am also thinking about presentation.
> You really delivered on the bed of mushy peas yesterday.


 
I wonder:

a) If they are stackable, and
b) How well they tesselate


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you factored in all the long weekends in April ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been busy 

The targets assume no posts on weekends and 22nd/25th


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I wonder:
> 
> a) If they are stackable, and
> b) How well they tesselate



Taking things too far I feel? 
I have an idea for the presentation though, feel pretty confident (if I can find and FCP of course) about it in fact.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Taking things too far I feel?
> I have an idea for the presentation though, feel pretty confident (if I can find and FCP of course) about it in fact.


 
Does it involve _jus_?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Target, but on current performance I reckon we can easily add another 150


 
We are made of win and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Does it involve _jus_?


 
Actually no jus in this one.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been busy
> 
> The targets assume no posts on weekends and 22nd/25th



good work!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are made of wind and stuff


*parp*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are made of win and stuff


 
Win and FCP


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am also thinking about presentation.
> You really delivered on the bed of mushy peas yesterday.


 
Cheers. I think it really made the dish.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Cheers. I think it really made the dish.


 
Tasted better than it looked as well I would wager?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tasted better than it looked as well I would wager?


 
It looked fucking brilliant and tasted fucking brilliant


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Get a decent starter and pudding sorted and get on Masterchef


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I wonder:
> 
> a) If they are stackable, and
> b) How well they tesselate


you've got to give the food face a go... a (an?) FCP is crying out to be used as a big cheesy grin 



machine cat said:


> It looked fucking brilliant and tasted fucking brilliant


It had me reeled over on the sofa


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Tick, tock, tick, tock..... 

Want to make the 7,550 today but also want to leave


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get a decent starter and pudding sorted and get on Masterchef



*puts thinking cap on* 



diddlybiddly said:


> It had me reeled over on the sofa


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Was this pic an inspiration at all?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> the little man in the cartoon does


 
He is silly


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

3 peas?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just the one?
> 
> Everyone will think you are winking at them


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 3 peas?


 
Three peas or not three peas, that is the question.......


----------



## kittyP (Apr 5, 2011)

I reached the 10k mark last week with out noticing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I reached the 10k mark last week with out noticing


 
I am leaving shortly


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Three peas or not three peas, that is the question.......






kittyP said:


> I reached the 10k mark last week with out noticing


Its better not to notice. I like it when I have a pattern, like 34343, or 11011


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomorrow is a day of holiday for me. I am pleased about this. I shall be leaving in 17 minutes... ... ...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock.....
> 
> Want to make the 7,550 today but also want to leave


 
are we there yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Its better not to notice. I like it when I have a pattern, like 34343, or 11011


 
Or 34,434?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Tomorrow is a day of holiday for me. I am pleased about this. I shall be leaving in 17 minutes... ... ...



I have a half day of holiday tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Tomorrow is a day of holiday for me.


 


hiccup said:


> I am pleased about this.





hiccup said:


> I shall be leaving in 17 minutes... ... ...



Good news day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 3 peas?


 
Maybe it was a 3 cheese FCP


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a half day of holiday tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or 34,434?


lost it when I posted though  (palindromic are the best ones)



neonwilderness said:


> Maybe it was a 3 cheese FCP


ah, a pea for each cheese


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

7550?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 7550?


 
yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 7550?


he's not _*that *_old!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> he's not _*that *_old!


 
this ^^^


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news day?


 
No, just a day off for the hell of it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

Nearly time...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've already passed midweek, as I'm off Friday and have a half day tomorrow - the week is nearly done!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

I may be 1/5 cunt next week, haven't decided yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

today is my thursday!


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate you diddly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going!


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it OK to call you diddly? Sounds a bit rude. Bring back Bee, I say.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Just missed the dragciderbus  

Never mind, the quest for the FCP is not a short journey.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems like it is national cunt week!
I have to pull a five dayer


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm being a cunt next week. And the week after.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2011)

NVP said:


> I hate you diddly.






NVP said:


> Is it OK to call you diddly? Sounds a bit rude. Bring back Bee, I say.


once I stop being so paranoid I might ask, but worried about family and work.



NVP said:


> I'm being a cunt next week. And the week after.


I'm being a cunt all month


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

BusBusBus!!!!


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm being a cunt all month


 
Plenty of scope for it with the extra Bank holiday and that.  I'm working up to next Thursday then I've got 11 blissful days off.  Back in in between the bank hols then a long weekend again. I reckon Britain's gonna pretty much shut down that week. Unfortunately i don't get paid for the last two bank holidays so I will be fucking skint after that. Time off vs being skint, though. Time off wins.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2011)

Have a five day weekend starting 21/04 which is nice 
Might sneak one more day in before then too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Humpday/Deadsday  

Happy birthday to marty21! A poet, a drag warrior and London pub legend  

Not ideal waking at 04:00 this morning and getting up at 04:30 but the day looks lovely and I think I may try the early start/finish again today. If time allows for some lunch it may be eaten in the park. The drag is always the drag but the sun makes it seem a lot better than it is


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

Whooo Badgers, you've beat me to the drag!  So early!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Whooo Badgers, you've beat me to the drag!  So early!


 
Morning (or is it afternoon in the Eastern Drag?) Yu_Gi_Oh  

Early start indeed but have the warm weather happiness today. 

How are you?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me know if you need a copy of this book posting, would hate for you to miss out


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

Just into the afternoon here, I don't start dragging until 4.30 today.  2 hours of surly teenagers and a poetry lesson later though.  

Glad you've got a sunny day to start you off, not too far away from the weekend now either.  


Oooh and thanks, Badgers, what a kind thought.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Just into the afternoon here, I don't start dragging until 4.30 today.  2 hours of surly teenagers and a poetry lesson later though.



Surly drag???? 
Sounds painful!!!!



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Glad you've got a sunny day to start you off, not too far away from the weekend now either.



How is the weather on your continent?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

damp and drizzly here today, I think April is going to be pretty rainy tbh, only a month off it getting properly hot though.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning fellow early morning folks. The end of my night shift is dragggging.

Looks out window to relieve boredom and reports sky lightening. I  suspect today will be dry and a bit overcast here in London


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning!  How much longer have you got?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning!  How much longer have you got?



2 hours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning 1966  

One drag ends as another begins.
London is warm today, out the door in a t-shirt at 6am and fine


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow that really is warm!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Wow that really is warm!


 
I think its psychological. He knows it's going to be an enjoyable warm day so is warm already. 
I am inside, in a jumper, under a blanket and I am still chilly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I have just realised that all the other humans on the bus have coats on. 
On chap has his hood up! 

Suddenly I have hypothermia


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Actually I have just realised that all the other *hoomans* on the bus have coats on.
> On chap has his hood up!
> 
> Suddenly I have hypothermia


 
Edited for you and  x


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, I was impressed at it being 6am too, kittyP!

I hope you brought a cardi, Bagers.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Lol, I was impressed at it being 6am too, kittyP!
> 
> I hope you brought a cardi, Bagers.


 
*nagging wife mode* I told im but would e listen?!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I hope you brought a cardi, Bagers.





kittyP said:


> *nagging wife mode* I told im but would e listen?!





It is not cold really. 
Maybe I am not a good thermometer though? Fairly warm blooded as a placental mammal.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes you are often there in a t-shirt when I am freezing and I am not a really cold person.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Humpday/Deadsday
> 
> Happy birthday to marty21! A poet, a drag warrior and London pub legend
> 
> Not ideal waking at 04:00 this morning and getting up at 04:30 but the day looks lovely and I think I may try the early start/finish again today. If time allows for some lunch it may be eaten in the park. The drag is always the drag but the sun makes it seem a lot better than it is


 
Cheers mate, I will only be working this morning, then an afternoon of boozing (at several pubs) and eating awaits


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Considering it is Black Wednesday I still feel pretty chipper.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Cheers mate, I will only be working this morning, then an afternoon of boozing (at several pubs) and eating awaits


 
A proper British birthday in the 20°C beer gardens of London


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

according to the news, from today, we no longer have to retire at 65, making the drag even longer ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> according to the news, from today, we no longer have to retire at 65, making the drag even longer ...


 
Best thing is to get made redundant now, then we get a few years break or something? 

Time for a morning __~


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Grand National Drag Bet? 

I reckon that Can't Buy Time (50/1) sounds like our sort of horse


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> Grand National Drag Bet?
> 
> I reckon that Can't Buy Time (50/1) sounds like our sort of horse



^ May have to be done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Padawan Learner not in this morning, some nonsense about a sick daughter or something 

Radio Woman is in though so we are already on Hate FM listening to the fucking moron adverts. Never mind though, it is time to get a last __~ in before picking up the phone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning!

Just heard that an ex-customer of ours who owed us a load of money then went into administration has gone into administration again.  It's made cuntboss' day


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Just heard something terrible


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

In other news I really want a Geberit AquaClean 



> Geberit AquaClean is the most technologically advanced WC on the market and is effortlessly easy to use. Every Geberit AquaClean model cleans you naturally and gently with fresh water. In addition to the sophisticated shower function, some models offer an extensive range of comfort and additional functions. You can choose to have odour purification or opt for the warm air-dryer, to gently dry you off after you have used the toilet. The AquaClean plus models even host a remote control, which can be programmed with user settings – providing a one-touch operation.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just heard something terrible


Newbie?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just heard something terrible



Wut?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie?


 


Badgers said:


> Wut?


 
She called someone "babe" on the phone


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She called someone "babe" on the phone


 
I call almost all women babe, even my mother in-law so don't worry too much.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I call almost all women babe, even my mother in-law so don't worry too much.


 
*sniff*

really?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just heard something terrible


 
no!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She called someone "babe" on the phone


 
babe, I am known for calling people babe, when over-refreshed.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

Mornin all

Fuckbuggerbollocks - checked me bank account, and I've only got £9 left   Don't know how the fuck I've managed to get rid of all my money so soon...

well I do. Tickets, fripperies, etc


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I call almost all women babe, even my mother in-law so don't worry too much.


 
That really freaked me out the first time I heard him call my mum babe on the phone!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Fuckbuggerbollocks - checked me bank account, and I've only got £9 left :eek  Don't know how the fuck I've managed to get rid of all my money so soon...
> 
> well I do. Tickets, fripperies, etc


 


How long until payday?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How long until payday?


 
I get paid on 25th!!  Am calling in monies owed from everyone I know, and had to raid my rapidly dwindling savings (the money that is meant to be not touched and only used for dire emergencies like car etc) 

fuck me


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> babe, I am known for calling people babe, when over-refreshed.


 
Will you be phoning newbie 1 this afternoon?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> That really freaked me out the first time I heard him call my mum babe on the phone!!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I get paid on 25th!!  Am calling in monies owed from everyone I know, and had to raid my rapidly dwindling savings (the money that is meant to be not touched and only used for dire emergencies like car etc)
> 
> fuck me


 


If it's any consolation we kinda did the same thing too. 
*wills the 22nd to come quicker*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be phoning newbie 1 this afternoon?


 
babe, I'm off this afternoon - will be drinking fine ales and eating fine food




but i might make a quick call


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

I get paid on the 15th, only a week and a bit, thank fuck


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I get paid on 25th!!  Am calling in monies owed from everyone I know, and had to raid my rapidly dwindling savings (the money that is meant to be not touched and only used for dire emergencies like car etc)
> 
> fuck me


 
Fucking hell 

I hate that feeling when you check your balance and there's a stupidly small amount staring back at you.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fripperies



Is that the new word for weed and wine? 


((Sojjy))


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> babe, I'm off this afternoon - will be drinking fine ales and eating fine food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
do it and I'll fucking kill you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

29th for me, although I'm not completely destitute...yet


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> well I do.  *fripperies*, etc



well at least you didn't spend it on non essentials


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> do it and I'll fucking kill you


 
babes!  Ok, I'll leave the field open.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> I hate that feeling when you check your balance and there's a stupidly small amount staring back at you.


 
That happened to me once......











a month since I was 16


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> do it and I'll fucking kill you


 
What is her direct line?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If it's any consolation we kinda did the same thing too.
> *wills the 22nd to come quicker*



Shit innit?  Doesn't feel like I spent it all...thought I'd overdone it a little bit but not that much



machine cat said:


> Fucking hell
> 
> I hate that feeling when you check your balance and there's a stupidly small amount staring back at you.



Nearly fell off me chair - was expecting about £400!



Badgers said:


> Is that the new word for weed and wine?
> 
> 
> ((Sojjy))



Ha.  And other stuff 



marty21 said:


> well at least you didn't spend it on non essentials


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is her direct line?


 
I have it on speed dial - 

I'll text it over


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is her direct line?


 


marty21 said:


> I have it on speed dial -
> 
> I'll text it over


 
He's lying Badgers!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He's lying Badgers!


 
^^^ this is true 










she has me on speed dial


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have it on speed dial -
> 
> I'll text it over


 
No need, it is written on the toilet wall of The Halton Moor in Leeds


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she has me on speed dial


 
Did you take a call at about 9am?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No need, it is written on the toilet wall of The Halton Moor in Leeds


 
and strangely in the Rochester Castle in Stoke Newington


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you take a call at about 9am?


 
there was a missed call


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Look, can you lot stop being mean while my heart lies in pieces under my desk?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Look, can you lot stop being mean while my heart lies in pieces under my desk.


 
Do you drink at The Halton Moor ever?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2011)

happy birthday mr21


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you drink at The Halton Moor ever?


 


It's a bit rough.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Look, can you lot stop being mean while my heart lies in pieces under my desk?


 
((((babes))))


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> happy birthday mr21


 
thank you honey x


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a bit rough.



I thought it looked a bit 'stabby' looking at on-line reviews


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought it looked a bit 'stabby' looking at on-line reviews


 
 



> "How attached are you to your wallet, mobile and knee caps: 1. Not at all 2. Quite a bit 3. Sort of yeah 4. Very much so If you answered one, then this could be the pub for you, if they don't know you and your not a blood relitive to anyone in the small gene pool around this pub, you'll definetley lose all three."


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
drag meet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

7.8k today?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7.8k today?


 
definitely


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

drag meet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

How far is it from there to Grassington?  We could do both


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7.8k today?



Sights a bit high there? 
How about aiming for a solid 7,700?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How far is it from there to Grassington?  We could do both


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sights a bit high there?
> How about aiming for a solid 7,700?


 
I think we can do better than 55 posts in 6 hours?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we can do better than 55 posts in 6 hours?


 
Got a graph to prove this point?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got a graph to prove this point?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all - at home today which, so far, has meant cleaning the bathroom and shower. I may wander into the Head later and check out the charity shops


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
air tight proof imo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

You are quite correct neon, I feel that 7.8k is very fair. 
We are in very good shape for the 8k week.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - at home today which, so far, has meant cleaning the bathroom and shower. I may wander into the Head later and check out the charity shops


 
If you see a wide, thickish, scarlet, pashmina/shawl for pennies, grab it and post it down to me please?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If you see a wide, thickish, scarlet, pashmina/shawl for pennies, grab it and post it down to me please?


 
I shall keep an eye out!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If you see a wide, thickish, scarlet, pashmina/shawl for pennies, grab it and post it down to me please?


 
I will check the shops at lunch, going about 2pm for lunch today. 
Fucking long morning but I may blag off a bit early again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Look, can you lot stop being mean while my heart lies in pieces under my desk?


 
No more tea for newbie1 today....or ever!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will check the shops at lunch, going about 2pm for lunch today.
> Fucking long morning but I may blag off a bit early again


 
Ooh yeah. Somehow I forgot about you and your charidee shops  at self.
If you see anything give me a call?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Exciting times for this dragger
I have £1,000 to order myself a new work IT set up 
Whoop whoop whoop what to get then?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No more tea for newbie1 today....or ever!!


 
I bet he's got a flash car, massive house and fancy clothes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Exciting times for this dragger
> I have £1,000 to order myself a new work IT set up
> Whoop whoop whoop what to get then?


 
xbox 360?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> xbox 360?


 
I think that would be considered cheeky  

28-inch LCD TFT Monitor is a definite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bet he's got a flash car, massive house and fancy clothes


 
I bet he's got a very small willy though!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bet he's got a very small willy though!


 
Well, at least me and him have something in common


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Well, at least me and him have something in common


 
 I bet he doesn't book train tickets for her.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bet he's got a flash car, massive house and fancy clothes


 
I bet he is a Taekwondo Saseong and can sing with a delightful baritone. 
Also he works as a self employed architect but tutors children with special needs in his spare time.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr Cat Fish? 
I saw a picture of you on the royal wedding thread. For some reason I had it in my head your were in your 50's until then


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Exciting times for this dragger
> I have £1,000 to order myself a new work IT set up
> Whoop whoop whoop what to get then?


 
spend £50 on an amstrad,the rest on kebabs


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> spend £50 on an amstrad,the rest on kebabs


 
Computer stuff is about the only purchases that ever excite me


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Computer stuff is about the only purchases that ever excite me


 
kebabs don't excite you?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Dr Cat Fish?
> I saw a picture of you on the royal wedding thread. For some reason I had it in my head your were in your 50's until then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bet he doesn't book train tickets for her.


 
No, he flys her to whereever she wants on one of his private jets 



Badgers said:


> I bet he is a Taekwondo Saseong and can sing with a delightful baritone.
> Also he works as a self employed architect but tutors children with special needs in his spare time.


 
Do you know him?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet he is a Taekwondo Saseong and can sing with a delightful baritone.
> Also he works as a self employed architect but tutors children with special needs in his spare time.


 
that is so like me!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that is so like me!


 
It will be about 8pm this evening


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that would be considered cheeky
> 
> 28-inch LCD TFT Monitor is a definite.



I was going to suggest Apple, but your budget would probably only just cover the cost of the screen


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was going to suggest Apple, but your budget would probably only just cover the cost of the screen


 
Would like an Apple but not going to happen is it? 

Could you recommend a £500-600 desktop PC with a really fast processor and dual monitor ports?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not really up to speed with current PC stuff, I think Mesh are fairly decent and allow you to customize


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

One of my customers is down in London from Manchester tonight to watch the football. 
He has requested an informal meeting in a London venue of my choice around 2pm tomorrow. 
This is excellent news and means finishing at around 1pm then food/lunch on expenses winding up proceedings early. 

So where to go?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of my customers is down in London from Manchester tonight to watch the football.
> He has requested an informal meeting in a London venue of my choice around 2pm tomorrow.
> This is excellent news and means finishing at around 1pm then food/lunch on expenses winding up proceedings early.
> 
> So where to go?


 
Buckingham Palace?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of my customers is down in London from Manchester tonight to watch the football.
> He has requested an informal meeting in a London venue of my choice around 2pm tomorrow.
> This is excellent news and means finishing at around 1pm then food/lunch on expenses winding up proceedings early.
> 
> So where to go?



that is excellent news ! My excellent news is that I'm away for an afternoon of drinking and eating


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Buckingham Palace?



I am not welcome there after the 'unpleasantness' a while back. 



marty21 said:


> that is excellent news ! My excellent news is that I'm away for an afternoon of drinking and eating



Happy birthday comrade


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of my customers is down in London from Manchester tonight to watch the football.
> He has requested an informal meeting in a London venue of my choice around 2pm tomorrow.
> This is excellent news and means finishing at around 1pm then food/lunch on expenses winding up proceedings early.
> 
> So where to go?


 
Afternoon tea at the Ritz!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Afternoon tea at the Ritz!


 
Na they've got paint all over their windows.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Afternoon tea at the Ritz!


 
I am not welcome there after the 'unpleasantness' a while back.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Na they've got paint all over their windows.


 
Good point.....okay....

Somewhere that sells pies, big, fat, pastry-licious, pies! With mushy peas.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good point.....okay....
> 
> Somewhere that sells pies, big, fat, pastry-licious, pies! With mushy peas.


 
Oooh, you could go for Pie and Mash at Manzies and then bring me takeaway home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Oooh, you could go for Pie and Mash at Manzies and then bring me takeaway home


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Somewhere that sells pies, big, fat, pastry-licious, pies! With mushy peas.


 
I think will just go down to London Bridge and see where looks comfortable. 
Good pubs, Borough Market open till 5pm and near the river on a sunny lazy (working) Thursday afternoon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think will just go down to London Bridge and see where looks comfortable.
> Good pubs, Borough Market open till 5pm and near the river on a sunny lazy (working) Thursday afternoon.


 
That sounds lovely 

I did go into town but my legs went all funny  so I didn't have the energy for charity shops and just went to the little Thai supermarket and Sainsburys. Where I did get a free sample of rather nice hard orange cheese and some quiche. Oh and picked up a tin of spaghetti hoops for lunch


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm spaghetti hoops! 
Cold from the tin?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Hmmm spaghetti hoops!
> Cold from the tin?


 
No - hot, on toast...with eggs on the top


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Been out to find echinacea to help my cold but it doesn't seem to exist anywhere


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay...this is possibly a bit naff....and also may make us look like uber-Royalists but we think it might be fun and so are going for it . I will, of course, be contacting machine cat for some Wills'n'Kate merchandise!!

http://hindshead.pentacor.co.uk/eshot/royal-wedding-hinds-head.html


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - hot, on toast...with eggs on the top


 
That's good too


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Been out to find echinacea to help my cold but it doesn't seem to exist anywhere


 
Have you not got a Holland and Barrat near you? 
Or boots? 

It wont help though, you use it to stop you getting them, no good once it's their. 
They cannot kill a virus


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Have you not got a Holland and Barrat near you?
> Or boots?
> 
> It wont help though, you use it to stop you getting them, no good once it's their.
> They cannot kill a virus


 
I checked boots but I may have been looking in the wrong place. I'm only getting it as people in the office keep pressuring me


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Okay...this is possibly a bit naff....and also may make us look like uber-Royalists but we think it might be fun and so are going for it . I will, of course, be contacting machine cat for some Wills'n'Kate merchandise!!
> 
> http://hindshead.pentacor.co.uk/eshot/royal-wedding-hinds-head.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

I may book a day off next week.  If I do I'll not have a 5 day week again until the second week of May


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Okay...this is possibly a bit naff....and also may make us look like uber-Royalists but we think it might be fun and so are going for it . I will, of course, be contacting machine cat for some Wills'n'Kate merchandise!!
> 
> http://hindshead.pentacor.co.uk/eshot/royal-wedding-hinds-head.html


 
I'll send you a Limited Edition Royal Wedding Special Brew for you to have with it


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I checked boots but I may have been looking in the wrong place. I'm only getting it as people in the office keep pressuring me


 
Don't bother. It's not good for the heart either apparently.
Your better off grating some ginger (and garlic if you can stomach it), squeeze a lemon, steep in hot water for a bit, add some honey (and sugar if needed) and a tot of whiskey/rum/whatever short you fancy.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Don't bother. It's not good for the heart either apparently.
> Your better off grating some ginger (and garlic if you can stomach it), squeeze a lemon, steep in hot water for a bit, add some honey (and sugar if needed) and a tot of whiskey/rum/*whatever short you fancy*.


 
This sounds more like it. Could I use Special Brew?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This sounds more like it. Could I use Special Brew?


 
No! It needs to be a dark coloured spirit imo. 
I know SB is close but no cigar. 

Oh and definitely no cigars either!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No! It needs to be a dark coloured spirit imo.
> I know SB is close but no cigar.
> 
> Oh and definitely no cigars either!


 
*puts down cigar and special brew*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Just had a CV though in the post from some guy after a job.  Apparently he likes sci-fi films and boxing with emphasis on cardiovascular fitness rather than strength.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a CV though in the post from some guy after a job.  Apparently *he likes sci-fi films *and boxing with emphasis on cardiovascular fitness rather than strength.


 
Hire him!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Going out, just realised I've not had lunch yet


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hire him!


 
Cuntboss thinks he could be a sex offender because he has a maths degree


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss thinks he could be a sex offender because he has a maths degree


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss thinks he could be a sex offender because he has a maths degree


 
Blates!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

@machine cat - Watch out for the post  



neonwilderness said:


> Just had a CV though in the post from some guy after a job.  Apparently he likes sci-fi films and boxing with emphasis on cardiovascular fitness rather than strength.



I may have one of these I can send


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

I went out to the shop in a thin, long sleeved, black t-shirt and was actually too hot


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes it is quite pleasant outside, even this far north


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I went out to the shop in a thin, long sleeved, black t-shirt and was actually too hot


 
Strip  
Then cook and clean


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

That was cruel 
Internet went down
Corporate Man went home 
I was packing up to leave and walking towards the door when the fucker came back on!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2011)

40 mins to go, then a busy evening ahead. So tired


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

My old director put a job advert on Gumtree and was moaning nobody had replied. 
So Urban75 legend B0B2oo9 sent him a reply: 




> From: B0B2oo9
> To: Badgers Director
> Subject: Sales Executive
> Date: Fri, 2 May 2008 14:35:59
> ...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was cruel
> Internet went down
> Corporate Man went home
> I was packing up to leave and walking towards the door when the fucker came back on!!!


 
Haha 

/Pickman's


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My old director put a job advert on Gumtree and was moaning nobody had replied.
> So Urban75 legend B0B2oo9 sent him a reply:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

The 7.8k looks shaky


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2011)

Only 15 more mins at work, but then 2 hour meeting later this evening, and need to do laundry, chores and pack in between 

It better bloody be sunny over there!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 7.8k looks shaky


 
sorry this quarterly report is, as you southerners say "doin' moi nat in"


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 6, 2011)

out of office is on


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 7.8k looks shaky


 
We are still ahead though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My old director put a job advert on Gumtree and was moaning nobody had replied.
> So Urban75 legend B0B2oo9 sent him a reply:


 
  made me smile - been worrying about fucking money all day since this morning

I HATE money


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

I really need a drink


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you still on the wagon in the week mc?

I'm not drinking tonight


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> made me smile - been worrying about fucking money all day since this morning
> 
> I HATE money


 
Tis totally the route of all evil  grrrr


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> out of office is on


 
C**t? 

In other news I left work at 4 and am almost home


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news *I left work at *4 and am almost home


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I really need a drink


 
I may have had two ciders on the bus.
There may be more to come shortly.
Possibly in the garden.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Are you still on the wagon in the week mc?
> 
> I'm not drinking tonight


 
I am, but I've had a shit day so I'm breaking the rules


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Tis totally the route of all evil  grrrr


 
Innit?  It lasts hardly any time at all these days too.  On a month chockful of bank holidays, I am the skintest I've been for years 


machine cat said:


> I am, but I've had a shit day so I'm breaking the rules


 
Fair dos mate


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am, but I've had a shit day so I'm breaking the rules


 
That's the spirit


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

Nearly time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

Shorts - check
Sandals - check 
Shades - check
Cider - check


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2011)

My house shorts are out of hibernation


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My house shorts are out of hibernation


 
I may even shower tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just back from a boozy afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just back from a boozy afternoon


 
Feeling older or better?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Feeling older or better?


 
both


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Friday Eve  

Waiting for the marty21 hangover report but get the feeling it will take a while to appear. Feeling a bit yuck this morning myself, possibly down to the cider yesterday. Another nice warm 21°C day in London though and will be leaving the office at 12:30 for a chilled client meeting in a pub. This can't be moaned about too much


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am not hungover, one day at work, then this cunt is off tomorrow - away to a pub in Essex for the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not hungover, one day at work, then this cunt is off tomorrow - away to a pub in Essex for the weekend



No hangover! 
Clear sign of old age  


Essex eh?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No hangover!
> Clear sign of old age
> 
> 
> Essex eh?



The only way is Essex


http://www.thesuninndedham.com/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The only way is Essex
> 
> 
> http://www.thesuninndedham.com/


 
Looks wicked 

This weekend we are holidaying in the garden with occasional forays into the park. 
Hopefully there will be picnic action and such.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Morning, how are you?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning, how are you?


 
Not looking forward to today. Quarterly Report is doing my head in, VA and Future Self are on holiday for a couple of weeks so I'm picking their work up too, Newbie 1 is in Barnsley  

Hopefully will cheer up when the post arrives


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Think I have marty's hangover.

Got lots to do today. Should be at work already really.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Morning!

Cuntboss is already winging about me having the windows open


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie 1 is in Barnsley



Absence might make her heart grow fonder? 



machine cat said:


> Hopefully will cheer up when the post arrives



Hope so


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Think I have marty's hangover.


 
Marty keeps on giving  



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is already winging about me having the windows open


 
Oppression


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Absence might make her heart grow fonder?


 
One less person to make brews for


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oppression


 
It's too cold for her, so she'll not want to hang round this side of the office too long.  Shame that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Marty, you giving your tenants the good news today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

I think cuntboss has just given me the ok to dual screen my PC


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think cuntboss has just given me the ok to dual screen my PC


 
I really want this, will go for it soon. 
Does you PC have dual ports or are you doing some IT trickery?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 7, 2011)

See you Tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> See you Tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

(have a great time babes)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marty, you giving your tenants the good news today?



Gawd, I wouldn't trust some of them to open a door correctly ffs


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> (have a great time babes)


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> See you Tuesday


 


Have a good time!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> See you Tuesday


 
Enjoy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I really want this, will go for it soon.
> Does you PC have dual ports or are you doing some IT trickery?


 
There's a spare PC in the office so I might see if I can bastardise it and merge it with mine when I get time.

Could do with a new machine tbh, but I can't see that getting approval


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's a spare PC in the office so I might see if I can bastardise it and merge it with mine when I get time.



I want this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Morning all...am being quiet as there is an internet crackdown here after someone did an illegal download!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all...am being quiet as there is an internet crackdown here after someone did an illegal download!


 
Oh dear, are we losing one of the hardcore?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all...am being quiet as there is an internet crackdown here after someone did an illegal download!


 
Illegal?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all...am being quiet as there is an internet crackdown here after someone did an illegal download!


 

animal porn


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> animal porn


 
*clears harddrive*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

morning all, what a lovely day and all. got an important thing to write which must be finished by tomorrow. and all i am doing is procrastinating.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, are we losing one of the hardcore?


 
I hope not!



machine cat said:


> Illegal?



According to the IT department but that is all we know!



marty21 said:


> animal porn


 
Looks at the newbie


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *clears harddrive*


 
send me the *special* stuff first


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Looks at the newbie


 
Crisp porn?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all i am doing is procrastinating.....



You are in the correct place


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Crisp porn?


 


We have no idea what it is but have been told to re-read out internet usage policy, which I suspect says no personal use, and that things have been too lenient recently


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Bored now. Got work to do, but... pfft.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

In other news I have just booked the Gaucho in Canary Riverside. Not till October but it makes me very, very, pleased. Choosing a meal you are eating in 6 months time beats working today  

Current order is: 

*Starter*
Chorizo sausage with roasted romero pepper, balsamic and olive oil

*Main* 
400g (14.11oz) Bife de Lomo Argentinian Fillet Steak 
Mushroom sauce 
Roasted new potatoes dusted with chipotle
Spinach with garlic and lemon

*Dessert*
Don Pedro whiskey and walnut ice cream


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are in the correct place


I've just done some more writing.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just booked the Gaucho in Canary Riverside. Not till October but it makes me very, very, pleased. Choosing a meal you are eating in 6 months time beats working today
> 
> Current order is:
> 
> ...


 
God damn I could eat the hell out of that right now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> God damn I could eat the hell out of that right now.


 
Yup, it is about a £60 meal and it is not often I get that spoiled! 
Only eaten there once before and it was bloody good.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just booked the Gaucho in Canary Riverside. Not till October but it makes me very, very, pleased. Choosing a meal you are eating in 6 months time beats working today
> 
> Current order is:
> 
> ...


 
That's making me hungry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just booked the Gaucho in Canary Riverside. Not till October but it makes me very, very, pleased. Choosing a meal you are eating in 6 months time beats working today
> 
> Current order is:
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm....nice. I would choose

HAND PICKED CRAB
Quails egg, avocado, red onion, tomato and mustard mayonnaise, potato and Aji Amarillose

GAUCHO BURGER
Freshly ground Argentine beef topped with crispy pancetta and cheddar cheese
(Don't know much about steaks so was confused/worried by all those but may well take advice and choose a steak with mushroom sauce )
CHIPS!!

CREAMED ROASTED BANANA AND MACADAMIA SPONGE

Dulce de leche ice cream, orange caramel and chocolate sauce


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't know much about steaks so was confused/worried by all those but may well take advice and choose a steak with mushroom sauce



At the Gaucho they bring out the steaks for you and show you the cuts before you order.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> At the Gaucho they bring out the steaks for you and show you the cuts before you order.


 
Nom!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just booked the Gaucho in Canary Riverside. Not till October but it makes me very, very, pleased. Choosing a meal you are eating in 6 months time beats working today


 
Fishcakes
Gaucho Burger, chips, sauteed mushrooms 
Freggo

£41.75 

I think we priced them for some equipment a while back, not sure what happened in the end


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Starters:
Marinated tiger prawns in a roasted tomato and lime sauce

Main:
Fillet of Stone Bass

Dessert:
5 cheeses

Drink: Wheat Beer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Enough food speak then, back to the drag matters at hand. 

Targets?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, it is about a £60 meal and it is not often I get that spoiled!
> Only eaten there once before and it was bloody good.



I went to the Gaucho in Hampstead a few years ago, pricy as fuck, but it was a jolly good meal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Qoggy being quiet
Biddly on holidays tomorrow
Marty on holidays tomorrow

Still need to put 200+ posts on the thread before 5pm tomorrow people!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

i'm veggie


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Enough food speak then, back to the drag matters at hand.
> 
> Targets?



World peace
a satisfactory outcome in Libya
Our national debt and defecit sorted 
good weather this weekend


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm veggie


 
not even for a decent steak (rare) ?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy being quiet
> Biddly on holidays tomorrow
> Marty on holidays tomorrow
> 
> Still need to put 200+ posts on the thread before 5pm tomorrow people!



will this one help?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm veggie


 
TRUFFLE AND SCAMORZA TORTELLINI£16.25
Parmesan, chives and cream

ROASTED TOMATO AND MARSCARPONE RISOTTO£15.95
Spinach and parmesan

You are catered for


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not even for a decent steak (rare) ?


fraid not squire.

meant to ask, hows the head today? i woke up feeling terrible this morning and have after-work drinks tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got tummy ache


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will this one help?


 
I suppose we will take anything we can get right now


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Have just been told that someone is going to be sitting at the empty desk next to me. Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> TRUFFLE AND *SCAMORZA* TORTELLINI£16.25
> Parmesan, chives and cream
> 
> ROASTED TOMATO AND MARSCARPONE RISOTTO£15.95
> ...


What on earth is that? Scamorza sounds like a character from Goodfellas....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fraid not squire.
> 
> meant to ask, hows the head today? i woke up feeling terrible this morning and have after-work drinks tonight


 
Head is fine - was drinking in the afternoon/early evening - then went home - felt nicely sleepy in the evening, couldn't be arsed going out again .


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have just been told that someone is going to be sitting at the empty desk next to me. Not sure how I feel about this.


 
does it have a better chair than yours? SWAP it before they get there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Still need to put 200+ posts on the thread before 5pm tomorrow people!


 
Another 90 or so today and tomorrow would keep us about right


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> does it have a better chair than yours? SWAP it before they get there.


 
No, my current chair is superior (I nicked it in the last round of desk moves  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have just been told that someone is going to be sitting at the empty desk next to me. Not sure how I feel about this.


 
They may be nice though. And make you tea and stuff!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

In other news, I am only working 11 days between now and the start of May


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, my current chair is superior (I nicked it in the last round of desk moves  )


 
excellent work - How about the keyboard? the stapler, the hole punch, are you syre they are superior to your neighbour's desk?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have just been told that someone is going to be sitting at the empty desk next to me. Not sure how I feel about this.


 
Change is scary. Any info on the 'someone' who you will be spending many hours, days, weeks, months, years with?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have just been told that someone is going to be sitting at the empty desk next to me. Not sure how I feel about this.


 
Booby trap it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Change is scary. Any info on the 'someone' who you will be spending many hours, days, weeks, months, years with?


 
I hear Wedding bells


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, my current chair is superior (I nicked it in the last round of desk moves  )


 
 

This is my current chair

In a former career I had an Aeron Office Chair by Herman Miller which was a lovely £1,200 worth of seating!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, I am only working 11 days between now and the start of May


 
11 days really surprised me. 
Then counted mine and I only have 12 more days to work


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent work - How about the keyboard? the stapler, the hole punch, are you syre they are superior to your neighbour's desk?


 
All my equipment is of the same, or superior quality to that on the adjoining desk.

For instance, I have dual monitors. "They" don't. That's just how I roll.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, I am only working 11 days between now and the start of May


 
me too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, I am only working 11 days between now and the start of May



 



Badgers said:


> 11 days really surprised me.
> Then counted mine and I only have 12 more days to work



12 days for me too!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> All my equipment is of the same, or superior quality to that on the adjoining desk.



If the equipment on the adjoining desk is of the same quality then damage it or swap it with something inferior quickly.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Guess who just called *my *phone to let *me *know that she's finished in Barnsley? 

/smug


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Guess who just called *my *phone to let *me *know that she's finished in Barnsley?
> 
> /smug


 
Did she call you babe?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Guess who just called *my *phone to let *me *know that she's finished in Barnsley?
> 
> /smug


 
Was it one of the cheeky girls?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Guess who just called *my *phone to let *me *know that she's finished in Barnsley?
> 
> /smug


 
Mobile or land-line?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

13 days here


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did she call you babe?


 
No, but it's only a matter of time.



hiccup said:


> Was it one of the cheeky girls?



No 



Badgers said:


> Mobile or land-line?


 
Landline. No one at work has my mobile number.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did she call you babe?


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Talking of letching... 

Just had a __~ and the park is a sunbathing fest right now!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Talking of letching...
> 
> Just had a __~ and the park is a sunbathing fest right now!!


 
were you wearing sunglasses? 

or as they are sometimes known , letching aids


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

The Post has arrived


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were you wearing sunglasses?
> 
> or as they are sometimes known , letching aids


 
No, I was just (just below) navel gazing with not a care in the world


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The Post has arrived


 
Tension......... Have you opened it yet?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tension......... Have you opened it yet?


 
Yes...

A copy of 'Viz'
A copy of 'Woman'
Royal Wedding Souvenir Sticker Collection
Tea Bags
A Muesli Bar
Salt and Pepper
Two Spoons
A treasury tag
Two Jolly Ranchers
Four pens
A coaster
8p


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Heh, it was really just the Royal Wedding Souvenir Sticker Collection I got for you but it seemed a bit boring without the 'filler' included


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh, it was really just the Royal Wedding Souvenir Sticker Collection I got for you but it seemed a bit boring without the 'filler' included


 
I'm sat here giggling at the whole thing


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes...
> 
> A copy of 'Viz'
> A copy of 'Woman'
> ...


 
Lovely attention to detail there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm sat here giggling at the whole thing



Good news, my work is done for the week  



hiccup said:


> Lovely attention to detail there



It was the treasury tag that I was uncertain of really


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes...
> 
> A copy of 'Viz'
> A copy of 'Woman'
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Right draggers. 
Keep flying the flag, I am off to the meeting. 
The meeting in the sun.
Where we meet in the pub. 
With work and ting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

So very, very bored. The boss is reading out extracts from the post which has recently arrived. JUST GIVE IT TO US AND SHUT UP!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Lunch done, afternoon drag now


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello chaps


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

hello sojjy, how's tricks?

i need me dinner in other news


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

afternoon drag 

just had to send a report to my manager about a complaint, the complaint being that he refused to see a tenant along with other stuff  - he did refuse to see the tenant  I'll let him answer that bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Todays crisp of choice for the newbie are..is.. Monster Munch. A yellow packet which I believe is roast beef rather than the more traditional pickled onion variety.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hello sojjy, how's tricks?
> 
> i need me dinner in other news


 
Meh, really

Proper nosedived yesterday after finding out I only had 9 quid to last me the month.  Still not right in the head. Fucking point in me working when if I spend a tiny bit more than usual on something just for me, than I am utterly skint.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, and I also think that I am going to go fucking MENTAL in a minute - this cunting reception is NEVER STILL.  People are constantly up and down the stairs, in and out the door - fucking really pisses me off, there's never EVER any silence


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking point in me working when if I spend a tiny bit more than usual on something just for me, than I am utterly skint.


 
Rubbish isn't it?  I had a few months towards the end of last year where whenever I was going to have a bit of spare cash for myself something would come along (big bill, car, etc) that would use it up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

*Sniff....sniff*...the newbie is eating something that smells suspiciously like Shepherd's Pie


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Rubbish isn't it?  I had a few months towards the end of last year where whenever I was going to have a bit of spare cash for myself something would come along (big bill, car, etc) that would use it up


 
I fucking hate it.  I've lived on far less before, but never had such huge outgoings.  I cannot believe the price of food at the mo - I'm spending on average about 50 or 60 more per month than usual, and I'm not eating anything fucking expensive!!  any spare cash I might have is eaten up that way.  I can't actually afford any of the festivals I've got lined up!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Sniff....sniff*...the newbie is eating something that smells suspiciously like Shepherd's Pie


 
Just caught a look at it and I think it may be corned beef hash. It basically looks like dog food with potato in it. Smells like it too.....I want some 

In other news the office has just been given one of these


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 7, 2011)

oh man I love corned beef hash


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh man I love corned beef hash


 
This looks like some microwave version...but it still smells good!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 7, 2011)

I make mine with like mash and corned beef mashed in and some fried onions mixed in and then baked so the top goes crispy, it's so not corned beef hash weather


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Meh, really
> 
> Proper nosedived yesterday after finding out I only had 9 quid to last me the month.  Still not right in the head. Fucking point in me working when if I spend a tiny bit more than usual on something just for me, than I am utterly skint.


At least the sun is out chuck

*looks on the brightside*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I make mine with like mash and corned beef mashed in and some fried onions mixed in and then baked so the top goes crispy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

Boring day is boring. I may have to open the shortbread biscuits!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I fucking hate it.  I've lived on far less before, but never had such huge outgoings.  I cannot believe the price of food at the mo - I'm spending on average about 50 or 60 more per month than usual, and I'm not eating anything fucking expensive!!  any spare cash I might have is eaten up that way.  I can't actually afford any of the festivals I've got lined up!!


 
Aye, food and fuel for me too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

guess who just made tea again


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Going out after work with work people. To a karaoke bar. Bit worried I won't have time to get drunk before the singing is due to start.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Going out after work with work people. To a karaoke bar. *Bit worried I won't have time to get drunk before the singing is due to start*.


 
You need to start drinking now just to be sure


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> guess who just made tea again


 
You're your own worst enemy


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You're your own worst enemy


 
But I want tea!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You need to start drinking now just to be sure


 
She's right hiccup.

Shall I courier a can of Limited Edition Royal Wedding Special Brew to your office?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Oooh yes please


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait. How much are they?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> At least the sun is out chuck
> 
> *looks on the brightside*



Yeh - just went out to the post office and it's nice out there.  



neonwilderness said:


> Aye, food and fuel for me too


 
Don't fucking talk to me about petty!  Jesus wept.  I've stopped filling me tank once a month like I usually do, cos it's ridiculous!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Wait. How much are they?


 
about £2*




*plus fees


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's right hiccup.
> 
> Shall I courier a can of Limited Edition Royal Wedding Special Brew to your office?


yes please!!!

our office doorway just now...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes please!!!
> 
> our office doorway just now...


 
Kestrel _and _SB? Someone knows how to party


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes please!!!
> 
> our office doorway just now...


 
trampagne!! 

my manager just replied to a complaint which was partly about him refusing to see a tenant - he used the classic line 'I was in a meeting'   yeah, a meeting with yourself! He also just cuts and pastes my report and uses it as his response 

next time I'm tempted to put something like 

'I could not see the tenant as I was dressed as a giraffe '


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 'I could not see the tenant as I was dressed as a giraffe '


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

35 minutes to go, thank fuck!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

We are leaving at 16:50, to enable us to catch a 5:05 train, which should give us approx. 1hr 15m of drinking time in the Wetherspoons before we're due at the karaoke place.

1hr 15m. I'm just not sure that's long enough.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

58 minutes thank fuck - then this cunt is off until Monday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We are leaving at 16:50, to enable us to catch a 5:05 train, which should give us approx. 1hr 15m of drinking time in the Wetherspoons before we're due at the karaoke place.
> 
> 1hr 15m. I'm just not sure that's long enough.


 
Karaoke?  What are you going to sing ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We are leaving at 16:50, to enable us to catch a 5:05 train, which should give us approx. 1hr 15m of drinking time in the Wetherspoons before we're due at the karaoke place.
> 
> 1hr 15m. I'm just not sure that's long enough.



Power drinking - large alcohol content, low volume for extra quaffage!



marty21 said:


> 58 minutes thank fuck - then this cunt is off until Monday



You know what you are don't you


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

No idea. Am open to suggestions:

http://bars.luckyvoice.com/songlist/


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No idea. Am open to suggestions:
> 
> http://bars.luckyvoice.com/songlist/




You've lost that loving feeling *


Wild Boys *

*haven't checked the link


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No idea. Am open to suggestions:
> 
> http://bars.luckyvoice.com/songlist/



"Jolene"!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We are leaving at 16:50, to enable us to catch a 5:05 train, which should give us approx. 1hr 15m of drinking time in the Wetherspoons before we're due at the karaoke place.
> 
> 1hr 15m. I'm just not sure that's long enough.


 
Depends on what and how much you drink.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Jolene"!!


 
And "Delilah" - Tom Jones is always good for kareoke.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

Free singing on Royal weekend!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

It's Alright - East 17


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

apparently one of our tenants is being drunk and abusive - I saw him earlier on with a bag full of trampagne - 


this has come as quite a shock


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

They do a load of Depeche Mode there!! Erm....I'd go for "Never Let Me Down Again"


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm Still in Love - Sean Paul ft Sasha (you do the Sasha part)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apparently one of our tenants is being drunk and abusive - I saw him earlier on with a bag full of trampagne -
> 
> 
> this has come as quite a shock


 
that stuff causes drunken and violent behaviour?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

"Islands in the Stream" - grab someone else and you can be Dolly and Kenny...in fact I wonder if they have "Ruby Don't Take Your Love To Town" *goes off to check*....yes they do!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that stuff causes drunken and violent behaviour?


 
I know! - who'd have thuink it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Islands in the Stream" - grab someone else and you can be Dolly and Kenny...in fact I wonder if they have "Ruby Don't Take Your Love To Town" *goes off to check*....yes they do!!!


 
Or

The Gambler - 

You got to know when to hold them, know when the fold them, Know when to walk away, and no when to run...

or Coward of the County


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I might just do King of the road


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think I might just do King of the road


 
you are a man of means by no means


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Or
> 
> The Gambler -
> 
> ...



Fine choices Mr21 



hiccup said:


> I think I might just do King of the road



Good one....just remember to get someone to video you on their camera or whatever and then post it her tomorrow so we can all share!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 7, 2011)

is it over yet?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is it over yet?


 
nearly


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 7, 2011)

Busy afternoon 

Nearly 5 though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally home. 
Long stinky drink drag in the sun.

Best karaoke song is Wuthering Heights by Kate Bush


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Freeday dawns again. Well it has not dawned yet but the sun should come up soon. Not sure why I keep waking up at 4am and not being able to get back to sleep. It is annoying but I kind of enjoy the couple of coffee/smoking hours alone with Radio 4 and the internet. Might catch a bit of the F1 practise this morning, only because of the DRS of course. 

It has the feel of an 8k day today in the drag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Should get going now. Hit coffee limit about 05:30 and necked a pint of blackcurrant squash to start the day off. Really feeling unmotivated today, fancy sticking on a DVD and hitting the sofa in a horizontal fashion. No chance of the skive though, have proposals to write and other such wacky things. Really hanging on for that teleport commuting machine people keep going on about, when is it going to be available?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

DragHellBus is slow and lurchy 

What is confusing things more is the song Bad Young Brother by Derek B stuck in my head? Where did that come from?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Morning fella. 
Have some new photos of Mr Big Shrimp to upload today.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning fella.
> Have some new photos of Mr Big Shrimp to upload today.


 


Looking forward to it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Mr Big Shrimp returns


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2011)

morning, just got up, off to have breakfast in a bit - it's not really dragging tbf


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello there Mr. Big Shrimp!


Anyone else going to the Mytholmroyd Dock Pudding Champoinships this weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

That is a mighty fine shrimp there badgers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That is a mighty fine shrimp there badgers


 
I want him. 
Really want a fish tank


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone else going to the Mytholmroyd Dock Pudding Champoinships this weekend?


 
Wasn't planning to


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want him.
> Really want a fish tank


 
Me too but I have no room to put one


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wasn't planning to


 
What?! 

I though everyone was going!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me too but I have no room to put one


 
I have room but as we are renting I feel like I should not  

What fish would you go for?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone has wound Mr OneShow up this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What?!
> 
> I though everyone was going!


It was in my diary, but seems to have been overlooked


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone has wound Mr OneShow up this morning


 
Keep turning the knife!!! 

In other news I went to get a sausage baguette from the (Potato Dog / Crynchy Finger) sarnie place near work. 
I asked for a white baguette with sausage and ketchup. 
She asked me if I wanted butter or mayonnaise with it.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have room but as we are renting I feel like I should not
> 
> What fish would you go for?


 
Tough one that - ideally I'd like a few set ups:

1. One with Tiger Barbs, Danios and Otos.

2. One with Gouramis and Cichlids.

3. A coldwater set-up with Koi and GoldenTench.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Keep turning the knife!!!


So far we have heard the finer details of his wife's job, how he doesn't get paid enough and doesn't have any time to take holidays


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

bleurgh! post work drinking until stupid o'clock, everything a bit woozy this morning, the sun hurts my eyes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning draggers!!

I have the worlds worst cup of coffee and it's all my fault  I bought el cheapo Sainsbury's filter coffee and it's vile!

I would like some Dock Pudding, you should make some for us Mr. Cat as you are the closest to the Dock Pudding producing area. I reckon it would be good for paulie's hangover too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would like some Dock Pudding, you should make some for us Mr. Cat as you are the closest to the Dock Pudding producing area. I reckon it woi;d be good for paulie's hangover too



I may pop along to the Dock Pudding Championships to see how it's done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tought one that - ideally I'd like a few set ups:
> 
> 1. One with Tiger Barbs, Danios and Otos.
> 
> ...


 
I ended up with about 12 tanks when my obsession ran wild!! 

If I set up now I think I would have: 

Mr Big Shrimp 
1 or 2 Plecostomus catfish
1 Ghost Knife Fish 
1 or 2 Coolie Loachs 
6 to 8 Hatchet fish
6 to 8 Neon Tetras


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bleurgh! post work drinking until stupid o'clock, everything a bit woozy this morning, the sun hurts my eyes.


 
Ouch

I chucked back a fair bit of wine last night, but am fine today

Mornin chaps - thank christ it's freeday


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

morning soj


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> So far we have heard the finer details of his wife's job, how he doesn't get paid enough and doesn't have any time to take holidays


 
He is giving his expert opinion of Top of the Pops now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ouch
> 
> I chucked back a fair bit of wine last night, but am fine today
> 
> Mornin chaps - thank christ it's freeday



Morning 



neonwilderness said:


> He is giving his expert opinion of Top of the Pops now


 
And what are his feelings about TOTP


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bleurgh! post work drinking until stupid o'clock, everything a bit woozy this morning, the sun hurts my eyes.


 
This ^


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Boss Man has not shown up? 
Should I be worried or something?

My main personal worry is that with him not here Kebab Day may be off


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And what are his feelings about TOTP


 
Fuck knows, I'm trying not to listen to him 

I think he was saying something about The Tube being better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has not shown up?
> Should I be worried or something?
> 
> My main personal worry is that with him not here *Kebab Day may be off*


 
The rotter


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The rotter


 
Yep, without his firm hand steering the ship there is talk of takeaway Thai food and even not bothering at all.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I ended up with about 12 tanks when my obsession ran wild!!
> 
> If I set up now I think I would have:
> 
> ...


 
12 tanks!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

crikey, flurry of activity, 3 emails sent, all v.important. need to rest now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 12 tanks!


 
Yeah, got really out of hand 

I am a big fan of the Convict Cichlid so had a few breeding pairs in their own tanks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Pleased to report that Hate (Heart) FM has been switched off 
The bad news is that it has been replaced with Tragic (Magic) FM 

/dagger in heart


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

are they playing smooth classics?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> crikey, flurry of activity, 3 emails sent, all v.important. need to rest now.


 


Have some toast or something too Paulie.  Or go for my patented hangover cure, an ice cold bottle of Diet Coke, and a fuckoff big saussie and egg barm (runny yolk and brown sauce essential)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> are they playing smooth classics?


 
Oddly Bob Marley - No Women No Cry


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

i've had tea & crumpets, then i had a coffee & chocolate croissant (a pan au chocolat i believe they call it), then i had my banana, now i just eat my orange. not feeling nauseous anymore, just v. tired. might do a midday bunk i think?!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> might do a midday bunk i think?!


 
The blue riband moment of the Friday drag


----------



## ringo (Apr 8, 2011)

Morning wasters. 5 3/4 hours til holidays makes this a painful one. Just thought of some maintenance work I could do on my personal website, fuck knows why i didn't think of having one sooner - so much less obvious than surfing t'net.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

ringo said:


> so much less obvious than surfing t'net.



Surfing the net is exhausting isn't it? 
A proper labour of love.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The blue riband moment of the Friday drag


i think i will stay for our regular work quiz at 12.30 and then make my excuses


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i will stay for our regular work quiz at 12.30 and then make my excuses


 
You have a regular work quiz? 
That is such a lovely thing for the workers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You have a regular work quiz?
> That is such a lovely thing for the workers


yes, its great, everyone pulls up their chairs and we play a game where you have 5 random categories (eg things you find in my bathroom, famous people with moustaches, things to do with coffee, etc) and a 5 letter word. you have to think of something beginning with each letter of the word under each category. the winner sometimes gets given a lolly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, its great, everyone pulls up their chairs and we play a game where you have 5 random categories (eg things you find in my bathroom, famous people with moustaches, things to do with coffee, etc) and a 5 letter word. you have to think of something beginning with each letter of the word under each category. the winner sometimes gets given a lolly


 
Do you enjoy it? 
It sounds like pulling teeth to me. 
Then again I hate fun things mainly.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

i need a tab


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Surfing the net is exhausting isn't it?
> A proper labour of love.


Requires a lot of dedication


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you enjoy it?
> It sounds like pulling teeth to me.
> Then again I hate fun things mainly.
> I


yes, i do enjoy it, we ignore the phones, argue fiercely about completely meaningless things and then all go back to work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i need a tab


 
Original Tab or Tab Clear?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

I am bored....so decided to put an advert of freecycle asking for a ukulele  

I want to be a female George Formby. Georgina Formby in fact!

I have asked for a ukulele as a present before but it has been pointed out that it may just end up in the spare room along with other things I have decided I really must have...and after the initial enthusiasm then ignored (sewing machine, telescope, glass painting kit) *shuffles feet uncomfortably*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My main personal worry is that with him not here Kebab Day may be off


 
Boss Man has just arrived  

However there is also talk of pizza now 

/confused


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man has just arrived
> 
> However there is also talk of pizza now
> 
> /confused



But...but.... Friday is kabab day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...but.... Friday is kabab day


 
I know  

What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Decided to try a different bakers today, mixed opinions so far.  Went for a corned beef pie which is very nice, but it isn't very big and cost £1.10


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know
> 
> *What would Brian Boitano do*?



That is going to go through my head now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Just spoken to someone in Woking and it turns out that the Pizza Hut (19-21 Chertsey Road in Woking) I used to manage closed down three months ago


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Decided to try a different bakers today, mixed opinions so far.  Went for a corned beef pie which is very nice, but it isn't very big and cost £1.10


 
Anything on the side?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anything on the side?


 
Bowl of ravioli and a cuppa.  Wanted some crisps, but I only had enough change for the pie or a £20


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

You'll all be pleased to know that my rendition of . However, I drank a lot of strong ale, and neglected to eat anything, so have been feeling like death all day. Just had my main performance review. No fun with a hangover. Going to find food now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You'll all be pleased to know that my rendition of . However, I drank a lot of strong ale, and neglected to eat anything, so have been feeling like death all day. Just had my main performance review. No fun with a hangover. Going to find food now.


 
Good work


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You'll all be pleased to know that my rendition of . However, I drank a lot of strong ale, and *neglected to eat anything*, so have been feeling like death all day. Just had my main performance review. No fun with a hangover. Going to find food now.


 
Oh dear - funny isn't it, however old we get, we never learn this very basic lesson

Glad to hear it went good though!

In other news, I've just been outside and there are girls in SHORTS out there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> there are girls in SHORTS out there


 
This is good news for the letching classes.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

She's on the phone to _him _again.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You'll all be pleased to know that my rendition of . However, I drank a lot of strong ale, and neglected to eat anything, so have been feeling like death all day. Just had my main performance review. No fun with a hangover. Going to find food now.


 
Good work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's on the phone to _him _again.


 
He's not good enough for her!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's on the phone to _him _again.


 
Is Marty calling her babes?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's not good enough for her!!


 
Neither am I as I am obviously a) not rich b) not successful c) not handsome enough and d) not single



neonwilderness said:


> Is Marty calling her babes?


 
Yes, just where is he?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news for the letching classes.


 
Indeedy bajjy   mmmMMMM...thighs...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes, just where is he?


 
He's being a cunt today isn't he?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

see y'all, lovely weekend and things


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Original Tab or Tab Clear?


 
tab as in ciggie


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> see y'all, lovely weekend and things


 
you massive cunt paulie!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> see y'all, lovely weekend and things


 
 Deserting the drag eh?!

(have a good one


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> see y'all, lovely weekend and things


 
Have a good un! 






















cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

^ This


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

Just fell asleep on the grass outside. Was awoken by a very cute labrador puppy trying to eat my unfinished sandwich. 

Not happy at being back inside with work to do. It's far too sunny and lovely for that sort of thing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Mr ManFlu said he was making tea "in two minutes" at 13:57, he's still sat at his desk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's on the phone to _him _again.


 
Are you sure it is a him?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> see y'all, lovely weekend and things


 
We all hate you very much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu said he was making tea "in two minutes" at 13:57, he's still sat at his desk


 
Throw something at his head. Preferably the kettle!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> tea "in two minutes" at 13:57



He has no concept of deadlines 
There is no place for him in the modern workplace


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

I have just run out of cigarettes and not dressed to go to the shop. Need shower first. 
Why god why!!!!!?????


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Throw something at his head. Preferably the kettle!





Badgers said:


> He has no concept of deadlines
> There is no place for him in the modern workplace


 
He's gone now after I reminded him every two minutes how long it had been since he said it


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 8, 2011)

I was asleep on the sofa after jeremy kyle, woke up during loose women, made self get up because they are witches, turned telly off, got dressed, went to book hair appointment, got a 'you're gorgeous' from a car window at the traffic lights, got appointment for 4pm, came home, listening to new blueprint album

That's my day.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I have just run out of cigarettes and not dressed to go to the shop. Need shower first.
> Why god why!!!!!?????



It is lovely out babes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just fell asleep on the grass outside. Was awoken by a very cute labrador puppy trying to eat my unfinished sandwich.
> 
> Not happy at being back inside with work to do. It's far too sunny and lovely for that sort of thing.


 
It's Friday afternoon - ask the boss if you can work outside


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is lovely out babes


 
I know. I went in the garden but its too hot at the moment 
I am ginger, I can't help it


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's Friday afternoon - ask the boss if you can work outside


 
We asked if IT could get the WiFi working out there, but they said there were "security issues"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's Friday afternoon - ask the boss if you can work outside



Sadly we all know the answer to this question  



kittyP said:


> I know. I went in the garden but its too hot at the moment
> I am ginger, I can't help it



I know baby, I know


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's Friday afternoon - ask the boss if you can work outside


 
Remember at school when they would 'let' us have lessons outside in the summer?

Great wasn't it?

Well no actually, not for a ginger freckly kid whose skin bubbled at the mere hint of sunshine, and who also had fucking horrible hayfever.  

AND - no one at the time thought to put suncream on me, OR give me antihistamines

the absolute bastards


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We asked if IT could get the WiFi working out there, but they said there were "security issues"


 
We do live in dangerous times hiccup, dangerous times


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We asked if IT could get the WiFi working out there, but they said there were "security issues"


 
Ask them what the issues are and tell them your IT mates want to know so they can fix them easily

(there are no security issues btw)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We asked if IT could get the WiFi working out there, but they said there were "security issues"


 
Hold a meeting outside instead.



sojourner said:


> Remember at school when they would 'let' us have lessons outside in the summer?
> 
> Great wasn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright. Shower it is, then for the shops. 
Text me if you want anything Badgers?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

I know, I thought, I'll go for a lovely long bike ride in the sun. I've since been cut up by some cunt in a hatchback, had a woman walk out in front of me with her sprog on a scooter as I went through a green light, and then a little kid threw a rock at my head in the park  so I've gone and had coffee and cake inside instead....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Text me if you want anything Badgers?


 
What should I order peeps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I know, I thought, I'll go for a lovely long bike ride in the sun. I've since been cut up by some cunt in a hatchback, had a woman walk out in front of me with her sprog on a scooter as I went through a green light, and then a l*ittle kid threw a rock at my head in the park * so I've gone and had coffee and cake inside instead....


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What should I order peeps?


 
FCP?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and then a little kid threw a rock at my head in the park


 
Was the little kid pretty scary?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> FCP?


 
I wish I really do


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> FCP?


 
On it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What should I order peeps?


 
A can of dandelion and burdock and a curly straw to drink it through


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 8, 2011)

urrrrgh I hate it when it gets warm because there are FLIES!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 8, 2011)

I've shut my window, I'd rather roast to death. little bastards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

The newbie is eating something extremey smelly from EAT, I think, or possibly Wasabi. Whatever it is it stinks, and it is not a pleasant stink!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A can of dandelion and burdock and a curly straw to drink it through



I like curly straws  



tribal_princess said:


> urrrrgh I hate it when it gets warm because there are FLIES!!!!!



Only around you though yeah?  



QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is eating something extremey smelly from EAT, I think, or possibly Wasabi. Whatever it is it stinks, and it is not a pleasant stink!


 
Are EAT any good? 
They look dry, dull and expensive to me.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What should I order peeps?


 
Oooh, oooh, a cider ice lolly


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I wish I really do


 
I can get you some kitty


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On it


 
FCP and cider?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like curly straws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't know - never had anything from there. Always looks a bit pricey to me. This smells like a stew/soup type thing. And looks like baby food!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oooh, oooh, a cider ice lolly


 
OMG I haven't had a cider lolly for ages. They were great!!

I am trying to get hold of the aging parents but they appear to be out  Which given that it is nearly "Countdown" time is doubly


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was the little kid pretty scary?


aren't all little kids scary?

in better news, i can confirm that there are indeed many many ladies in shorts out there today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in better news, i can confirm that there are indeed many many ladies in shorts out there today


 
Shorts not skirts mind


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shorts not skirts mind


i did see one set of suspenders and stockings


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

I have been ignoring it all day in the hope it will go away and it is not. Have a fucking cold getting worse and worse today. It has been nice weather this week and a nice weekend ahead


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can get you some kitty


 
Aww *swoon*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aww *swoon*


 
What flavour would you like?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What flavour would you like?


 
Er, mince beef please *flutters eyelashes*


*also tells Badgers that she does not appreciate him making her whore herself for FCP!!!*


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going out to get me hair did  I'll prob be back before pens down for gin O'clock as Charles_HRH would say 

and NO i am not going to toni & guy, the bastards.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Er, mince beef please *flutters eyelashes*
> 
> 
> *also tells Badgers that she does not appreciate him making her whore herself for FCP!!!*


 
*opens packet of minced beef FCP slowly and seductively*


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2011)

Nearly done for the day woohoo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Nearly done for the day woohoo


 
This is good news RD  

I feel like pap but the time is nearing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *also tells Badgers that she does not appreciate him making her whore herself for FCP!!!*


 


machine cat said:


> *opens packet of minced beef FCP slowly and seductively*



Hang on......


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *opens packet of minced beef FCP slowly and seductively*


 
 Do you think that's the first time those words have ever been said in a sentence all together?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Do you think that's the first time those words have ever been said in a sentence all together?


 
I think a new fetish has been invented


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *opens packet of minced beef FCP slowly and seductively*


 
*Loosens collar*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in better news, i can confirm that there are indeed many many ladies in shorts out there today


 
  post of the day

I'm gonna fuck off out to the post office again for another letch. LOOK, I mean look.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

30 minutes and counting....


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> post of the day
> 
> I'm gonna fuck off out to the post office again for another letch. LOOK, I mean look.


 
The best thing about working here is being able to letch at people in the park


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> *Loosens collar*


 
one at a time please...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think a new fetish has been invented


 
A new thread perhaps? 
Or maybe a step to far that. 

In other news I am going home now, I am starting to get all hot and cold and shitty. 
It is pissing me off and I want to be on the sofa


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A new thread perhaps?
> Or maybe a step to far that.


 
"Are you turned on by FCP?"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A new thread perhaps?
> Or maybe a step to far that.
> 
> *In other news I am going home now, I am starting to get all hot and cold and shitty.
> It is pissing me off and I want to be on the sofa*



 Lager is good for colds. FACT


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A new thread perhaps?
> Or maybe a step to far that.
> 
> In other news I am going home now, I am starting to get all hot and cold and shitty.
> It is pissing me off and I want to be on the sofa


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lager is good for colds. FACT


 
Or a moscow mule. 
Ginger = good for colds, lime = good for colds, vodka = good for Badgers. 
All win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Or a moscow mule.
> Ginger = good for colds, lime = good for colds, vodka = good for Badgers.
> All win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to go for a wee but I know the boss will be in the toilet and I don't like being in there with her as she mumbles and whispers to herself!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to go for a wee but I know the boss will be in the toilet and I don't like being in there with her as she mumbles and whispers to herself!


 
How long is she normally in there? 
I can imagine her rocking back and forward too.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to go for a wee but I know the boss will be in the toilet and I don't like being in there with her as she mumbles and whispers to herself!


 
Start a conversation with her


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Start a conversation with her


 
Or take phone in, record it and set it as your ring tone?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or take phone in, record it and set it as your ring tone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How long is she normally in there?
> I can imagine her rocking back and forward too.



About 10 minutes - and that is my image too!



machine cat said:


> Start a conversation with her



I try to avoid that in the office and at all times!



Badgers said:


> Or take phone in, record it and set it as your ring tone?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2011)

Right - it is a little early but I am outta here. Laters y'all!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - it is a little early but I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 
Laters!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

Have agreed to stay until at least 5 because a colleague wanted to leave early. How nice am I? Too nice. That's how nice.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The best thing about working here is being able to letch at people in the park



Lucky you! No shorts out there just now dammit 



Badgers said:


> Or take phone in, record it and set it as your ring tone?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have agreed to stay until at least 5 because a colleague wanted to leave early. How nice am I? Too nice. That's how nice.


 
You're being taken for a ride hiccup


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - it is a little early but I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 


Good job I'm going in 10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Waiting for the dragbus now. Keep going hot, cold and shaky. It is annoying timing but hopefully a big sleep will clear the system. Was (am) really looking forward to the weekend. 

Did we get 8k?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 8, 2011)

just had a nap on the couch


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did we get 8k?


 
Yep, still more or less on target


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, still more or less on target


 
Good work everyone


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

If there is someone in the toilets at work I always have the urge to say hello if they are already in the cubicle. 
A. to decipher who it is and B. it somehow seems preferable to listening to each other wee, 
To be honest though when you have teenagers running in and sticking their heads under the door to say hello sometimes anything goes really


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Good posting work  
It has been quite a week of win. 

Lot of hoomans getting in the bus now


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm the last one in here. Fucking outrage.  Seriously tempted to fuck off early


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm the last one in here. Fucking outrage.  Seriously tempted to fuck off early


 
Friday Frippery?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 8, 2011)

Will be leaving in 5


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday Frippery?


 
Uh?  Right, that's it, I'm going, bollocks to it

see yas all on the other side - have a good un


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Elvis has nearly left the dragging


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2011)

4 minu..., no, wait, 3 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2011)

Swim free


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Swim free


 
Like this!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're off!


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Nearly done for the day woohoo


 
This may have been a bit premature, still working but from the pub :-D


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Monday again! Still a bit sicky today but am going in to work. Nice sunny weekend was not taken advantage of fully but the stint of loooong weekends draws nearer. Time to get showered and shake off this shitty feeling


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2011)

Could do with at least two more hours in bed. A weekend of cider and sunshine has taken its toll. Still. I'm only working till Friday and then I'm off for eleven blissful days.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Are the kids/students broken up for Easter now then? The drag bus is pretty much empty today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

end of the long weekend    but like London buses, there will be another one along in a fortnight, then another one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> end of the long weekend    but like London buses, there will be another one along in a fortnight, then another one


 
How was the weekend retreat?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

morning


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

First morning since Friday I haven't had a hangover. Its quite a revelation.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> First morning since Friday I haven't had a hangover. Its quite a revelation.


 
Strange that. It's the only morning since Friday that I _do _have a hangover.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning



Why so sad? 



hiccup said:


> First morning since Friday I haven't had a hangover. Its quite a revelation.



You were clearly not trying yesterday


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why so sad?


 
I want to go to Tropical World but I'm at the drag instead


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Morning, good weekend shame it's Monday again.  Received this in email from boss



> ... I'll also talk in outline about the budgets for the new year as well as forthcoming individual reviews.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I want to go to Tropical World but I'm at the drag instead


 
Was it the Amazon Tank you want to see? 



> The largest fish in Tropical World lives here, the Niger Catfish (Pseudoras Niger) from South America. Also to be seen are Pacus, which are related to Piranha, Tiger-skinned Shovel-nosed Catfish, *Red-tailed Catfish* and even a Giraffe Fish! Once a week this tank is cleaned from the inside by a keeper in his wet suit, what a brave man!



I used to have the Red-tailed Catfish and also a short lived Tiger-skinned Shovel-nosed Catfish. 
Got a small school of Piranha too but they all ate each other


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was it the Amazon Tank you want to see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. I went yesterday and it was brilliant. The Amazon tank was the highlight of the trip


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning, good weekend shame it's Monday again.  Received this in email from boss



_forthcoming individual reviews_

Chilling words


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> _forthcoming individual reviews_
> 
> Chilling words


 
Usually quite David Brentesque. He's just been to a conference too, so will no doubt be full some new management bullshit.

Pay rise would be nice, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

btw, 8225 today?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> btw, 8225 today?


 
Hummm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> btw, 8225 today?


 
140+ on a Monday? 
Bit steep perhaps but we should try.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing ventured...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

It is for Will and Kate remember


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyway, I've been here over an hour now so I suppose I should at least start to look like I'm working


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Nothing ventured...


 
Given our work ethic we should not add the 'nothing gained' to this sentence


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is for Will and Kate remember


 
I'll double my efforts! 

I'm getting so excited about the Royal Wedding I think I'm going to piss myself


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm getting so excited about the Royal Wedding I think I'm going to piss myself


 
Have you made some special commemorative incontinence pants for the occasion?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you made some special commemorative incontinence pants for the occasion?


 
not only that, mc's likely filled them.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you made some special commemorative incontinence pants for the occasion?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not only that, mc's likely filled them.


 
Does that cost extra?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does that cost extra?


 
could sell the contents as compost, i suppose


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
looks like a golden shower about to land on you.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not only that, mc's likely filled them.


 


I'll have you know that I haven't shit my pants for weeks!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have you know that I haven't shit my pants for weeks!


 
remedial potty training paying off then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> looks like a golden shower about to land on you.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> remedial potty training paying off then


 
I should have done it years ago


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

IT chap is coming in again today which means likely irritations. 
Never mind though, might have a __~ soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Useful advice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Morning all - I'm at home. Too weak and wobbly to go in  So I am being an invalid with the curtains closed and a bed jacket and everything.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I'm at home. Too weak and wobbly to go in  So I am being an invalid with the curtains closed and a bed jacket and everything.


 
 

That is no good Qoggy, do you have good (crap) telly lined up?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Ironside is on ITV3 now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is no good Qoggy, do you have good (crap) telly lined up?



Currently "Home Under The Hammer"



neonwilderness said:


> Ironside is on ITV3 now


 
Oooh!! I like "Ironside".


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

damn busy mornings!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Just popped, well slowly if you can pop slowly, downstairs to make myself some tea and met the cat in the sitting room

Him: (Loud meow and shuffling around the top of the sofa - meaning) Open the window for me I want to go out 
Me: "No, I'm ill and can't be arsed. Use the cat flap"
Him: (Staring at me but making no noise - meaning) I hate you and will have my revenge!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Work seems futile today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just popped, well slowly if you can pop slowly, downstairs to make myself some tea and met the cat in the sitting room
> 
> Him: (Loud meow and shuffling around the top of the sofa - meaning) Open the window for me I want to go out
> Me: "No, I'm ill and can't be arsed. Use the cat flap"
> Him: (Staring at me but making no noise - meaning) I hate you and will have my revenge!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Strange that. It's the only morning since Friday that I _do _have a hangover.


 
Silly boy 

Morning all!! Back on form today - gig on Friday was fucking unbelievably astounding, weekend has been fantastic, sunshine and white wine and smiling and filth


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and some hugs for sickly queeny (((((((you and your bedjacket))))))

Do you have a pic of the bedjacket?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Silly boy
> 
> Morning all!! Back on form today - gig on Friday was fucking unbelievably astounding, weekend has been fantastic, sunshine and white wine and smiling and filth


 
excellent news  

we have also had the IT man around - he was only here for about 5 minutes


I think he switched it off and on again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Do you have a pic of the bedjacket?


 
This ^ ^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Silly boy


 
I was concerned that my cans of White Ace would go off sometime this week so I drank them all so as not to waste anything by throwing away


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was concerned that my cans of White Ace would go off sometime this week so I drank them all so as not to waste anything by throwing away


 
this appears to be a wise decision


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and some hugs for sickly queeny (((((((you and your bedjacket))))))
> 
> Do you have a pic of the bedjacket?


 
Sadlt not...but it is a sort of white fleecy M&S one with pink trim. I bought it in a sale a few years ago and despire Mr. QofG's mocking that I was turning into my Mum I love it!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was concerned that my cans of White Ace would go off sometime this week so I drank them all so as not to waste anything by throwing away


 
Oh ok, let you off then.  I use that kind of decision making myself soldier - EVERYTHING has the potential to go off.  Best not to waste anything.

Starving.  Lunchtime yet?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this appears to be a wise decision


 
Indeed it was marty. You can never be too careful with booze.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadlt not...but it is a sort of white fleecy M&S one with pink trim. I bought it in a sale a few years ago and despire Mr. QofG's mocking that I was turning into my Mum I love it!!


 
Aww shame

But heehee - I can imagine it!  My nan ALWAYS had bedjackets, and she gave me one of hers when I was a kid.  I bloody loved it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

at the pub I stayed in over the weekend, I left my cigarettes and zippo on a table outside and went to bed - the next morning - they were still there, and it hadn't rained so they were fine!

and i did a good deed - Mrs21 found an iPhone on a river bank, I rang a few numbers, spoke to a friend of the owner (at least I think it was a friend - Linky!! ) and told him I would leave it behind the bar of the pub we were staying in


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Starving.  Lunchtime yet?


 
Almost. I haven't brought anything in today so will have to venture into town.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh dear god, the BBC have just shown their "Royal Wedding" advert...it is sickly-sweet bad. Plus it did not feature Machine Cat and his Wills and Kate endorsed cans of White Ace, so I am not sure it was truly representative!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> at the pub I stayed in over the weekend, I left my cigarettes and zippo on a table outside and went to bed - the next morning - *they were still there*, and it hadn't rained so they were fine!


 
Are you sure they were ALL there?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Indeed it was marty. You can never be too careful with booze.


 
indeed, I once drank a bottle of beer that was a year plus out of date - I didn't die - and the beer wasn't wasted


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you sure they were ALL there?


 
I wasn't positive - but I wouldn't begrudge a smoker taking advantage of the bounty I had provided - and they did leave them and the zippo!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> at the pub I stayed in over the weekend, I left my cigarettes and zippo on a table outside and went to bed - the next morning - they were still there, and it hadn't rained so they were fine!
> 
> and i did a good deed - Mrs21 found an iPhone on a river bank, I rang a few numbers, spoke to a friend of the owner (at least I think it was a friend - Linky!! ) and told him I would leave it behind the bar of the pub we were staying in


 
The world needs more people like you marty


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't positive - but I wouldn't begrudge a smoker taking advantage of the bounty I had provided - and they did leave them and the zippo!


 
Well said sir


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god, the BBC have just shown their "Royal Wedding" advert...it is sickly-sweet bad. Plus it did not feature Machine Cat and his Wills and Kate endorsed cans of White Ace, so I am not sure it was truly representative!


 


I'll have to write in and complain.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The world needs more people like you marty


 
I'd hope that someone would do the same if I lost my phone.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'd hope that someone would do the same if I lost my phone.


 
I would but first of all I would send a load of wacky texts to people.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would but first of all I would send a load of wacky texts to people.


 
I wish I had done that now!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I wish I had done that now!


 
You know for next time though


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You know for next time though


 
oh yes -


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> at the pub I stayed in over the weekend, I left my cigarettes and zippo on a table outside and went to bed - the next morning - they were still there, and it hadn't rained so they were fine!
> 
> and i did a good deed - Mrs21 found an iPhone on a river bank, I rang a few numbers, spoke to a friend of the owner (at least I think it was a friend - Linky!! ) and told him I would leave it behind the bar of the pub we were staying in



Good karma all ways there then mart!  



machine cat said:


> Almost. I haven't brought anything in today so will have to venture into town.


 
I have brought in some leftover Tuscan bean and tomato soup which I shall wolf down with some buttered toast   I have a Jaffa Cake bar in me desk drawer too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good karma all ways there then mart!



true, the cigarette/zippo thing happened after the phone thing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> true, the cigarette/zippo thing happened after the phone thing


 
Then karma really exists with 100% certainty?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then karma really exists with 100% certainty?


 
absolutely!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Starving.  Lunchtime yet?


 Soon!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Soon!


 
yes - I'm starving with the hunger


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm starving with the hunger


 
I am starving with the lupus


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

no idea what to have for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no idea what to have for lunch


 
http://www.mattessons.co.uk/?page_id=401

?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.mattessons.co.uk/?page_id=401
> 
> ?


 
Maybe not.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Maybe not.


 
Never took you for a snob


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Never took you for a snob


 
Sorry, I didn't mean to come across like that. Just don't fancy sausage today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to come across like that. Just don't fancy sausage today.


 
It is okay.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is okay.


 
Thanks man. Thanks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Lunch soon, stroll round town and waste an hour I think. Or maybe a lap of the park would be better for the soul.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon


 
I was about to go out but a lorry has arrived to do a delivery for us and is blocking my car in now


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then karma really exists with 100% certainty?


 
Seems to in my world bajjjjjjjjjeeee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was about to go out but a lorry has arrived to do a delivery for us and is blocking my car in now


 
Inconsiderate


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

Have spent *all morning* trying to fill out some STUPID spreadsheet for my main performance review ARGH I HATE DOING THIS STUFF SO MUCH *explodes*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Inconsiderate


 
Still here


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Inconsiderate


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Thinking about getting a new phone


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about getting a new phone


 
doesn't appear to have many features tbf


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thinking about getting a new phone


 
It has a certain something


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> doesn't appear to have many features tbf


 
Ace screensaver though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ace screensaver though.





for that alone it is worth it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Lunch time 
Walking and smoking time


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

I had an oyster on Saturday night, first time I've ever had one - tasted right nice.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had an oyster on Saturday night, first time I've ever had one - tasted right nice.


 
Just one oyster?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just one oyster?


 
yep , there were two, we had one each, part of the starter whicg had other stuff too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep , there were two, we had one each, part of the starter whicg had other stuff too


 
I see, thought that it was unusual to be able to purchase a single oyster.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see, thought that it was unusual to be able to purchase a single oyster.


 
have you tried  oyster ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you tried  oyster ?


 
No


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


 
you should, they taste of the sea!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should, they taste of the sea!


 
Only because they've got seawater in. Nasty, slimy things, so they are.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

We just had a fire drill. But it wasn't very exciting, cos I was already outside, reading a magazine. So I just stayed there a bit longer.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Only because they've got seawater in. Nasty, slimy things, so they are.


 
Well I liked it!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We just had a fire drill. But it wasn't very exciting, cos I was already outside, reading a magazine. So I just stayed there a bit longer.


 
did anyone take the opportunity of having an unscheduled smoking break?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should, they taste of the sea!



Ive had them once and liked them. And yes they did taste of the sea! 



hiccup said:


> Only because they've got seawater in. Nasty, slimy things, so they are.



Heathen


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Heathen



this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you tried  oyster ?


 
I once has a steak and oyster pie in some pub in Manchester.  It wasn't that memorable tbh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should, they taste of the sea!


 
Fish are my friends


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I once has a steak and oyster pie in some pub in Manchester.  It wasn't that memorable tbh


 
the pie, the pub, or Manchester?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I once has a steak and oyster pie in some pub in Manchester.  It wasn't that memorable tbh


 
Heathen 

Though...mmmmm *strokes chin* steak and oyster Findus Crispy Pancakes ....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the pie, the pub, or Manchester?


 
A valid question I feel


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish are my friends


 
and yet 

Findus sells many fish products


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and yet
> 
> Findus sells many fish products


 
Not to me they don't


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did anyone take the opportunity of having an unscheduled smoking break?


 
Yes, many people. If I smoked, I would have done so too.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should, they taste of the sea!


 
Could one drink sea water as a cheap alternative?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not to me they don't


 
but the profits from fish products funded the research and development costs of their award winning crispy pancakes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, many people. If I smoked, I would have done so too.


 
You really should have had one, made the most of the time.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could one drink sea water as a cheap alternative?


 
it's worth considering


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could one drink sea water as a cheap alternative?


 
You'd need to put a lump of phlemgh (phlem? Flem?) in it to get the full effect


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the pie, the pub, or Manchester?


The pie.  Pub was average and Manchester was rainy 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Heathen
> 
> Though...mmmmm *strokes chin* steak and oyster Findus Crispy Pancakes ....


 


I think it may have been the pie, probably only had about a quarter of an oyster in it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, many people. If I smoked, I would have done so too.


 
lighting up during a fire alarm practice is a very appropriate action imo


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'd need to put a lump of phlemgh (phlem? Flem?) in it to get the full effect


 
Noted, thanks.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You'd need to put a lump of phlemgh (phlem? Flem?) in it to get the full effect


 
I can supply this on request


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but the profits from fish products funded the research and development costs of their award winning crispy pancakes


 
All things are connected


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lighting up during a fire alarm practice is a very appropriate action imo


 
Our smoking area at work in on the fire escape which I always think is rather apt


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Our smoking area at work in on the fire escape which I always think is rather apt


 
in the event of a fire - the smokers would block non-smoking escapers


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

> All,
> 
> As you are all aware the government has agreed an additional bank holiday for the Royal Wedding on 29th April.
> 
> ...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay - sun has come out again!!  Been lashing it down all morning.  Hope it stays nice for when I go out to the bank (tesco)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in the event of a fire - the smokers would block non-smoking escapers


 
In the words of the great Mitch Hedberg: 



> *If you're flammable and have legs, you're never blocking a fire exit*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
no such nonsense here - we are all off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
That is sickening. 
What has the union rep said?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

are we on target?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You really should have had one, made the most of the time.


 
Do you have a cigarette you could spare, so I've got one to hand for the next fire alarm?



(I don't like Marlboro Red or Camel...Camel Lights are OK).


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> btw, 8225 today?


 


marty21 said:


> are we on target?


 
Must be


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Must be


 
it would appear so


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is sickening.
> What has the union rep said?


 
The who?

I'm half tempted to volunteer as I'd work from home anyway (and do fuck all other than check the phone occasionally) and would get TOIL.  Will keep quiet for now though


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Do you have a cigarette you could spare, so I've got one to hand for the next fire alarm?
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like Marlboro Red or Camel...Camel Lights are OK).



trouble is, we would never know when the next drill is - in order to overcome this problem - you tell us when you are going to start a fire - and we will endeavor to supply cigarettes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it would appear so


 
Getting 8250-8300 would be a good start for the week.



I'm probably off on Wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The who?
> 
> I'm half tempted to volunteer as I'd work from home anyway (and do fuck all other than check the phone occasionally) and would get TOIL.  Will keep quiet for now though


 
never volunteer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm half tempted to volunteer as I'd work from home anyway (and do fuck all other than check the phone occasionally) and would get TOIL.  Will keep quiet for now though



Wait until other people moan then step up as the hero.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never volunteer


 
Nah.  If it came down to it Mr ManFlu would cave in before me anyway


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting 8250-8300 would be a good start for the week.



You are a hard taskmaster neon



neonwilderness said:


> I'm probably off on Wednesday



Lazy with it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah.  If it came down to it Mr ManFlu would cave in before me anyway


 
he is a pussy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he is a pussy


 
Lazy with it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he is a pussy


 
He was too scared to ask the MD to move his car earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are a hard taskmaster neon
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy with it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

These Royal Wedding Panini stickers are aces


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> These Royal Wedding Panini stickers are aces


 
any swaps?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any swaps?


 
Got, got, got, need, got, got, got, need....


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any swaps?


 
just one swap


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Boss Man has gone. 
Corporate Man has also gone.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just one swap


 
this is good


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is good


 
there's a really good one of kate at her graduation.

it's quite distracting.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's a really good one of kate at her graduation.
> 
> it's quite distracting.


 
see-through dress ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's a really good one of kate at her graduation.
> 
> it's quite distracting.



fap fap fap


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> see-through dress ?


 
I wish 



Badgers said:


> fap fap fap


 
This may well happen soon.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

It is only just pass 3pm??? 
How did this happen, feels like it should be nearly time to leave


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is only just pass 3pm???
> How did this happen, feels like it should be nearly time to leave


 
it is nearer now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This may well happen soon.



Talking of things happening soon, is Newbie 1 in today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> feels like it should be nearly time to leave


 
This.  Plus I'm starving now, didn't go out so only had soup


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Talking of things happening soon, is Newbie 1 in today?


 
Yes she is


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes she is


 
Has she been on the phone to babes?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This.  Plus I'm starving now, didn't go out so only had soup


 
I am hungry too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Has she been on the phone to babes?


 


She spent the whole weekend with him in London


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes she is



 



neonwilderness said:


> Has she been on the phone to babes?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She spent the whole weekend with him in London



He is a cad


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She spent the whole weekend with him in London



 x trillions


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

The 3-4pm window is nearly past thankfully.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 3-4pm window is nearly past thankfully.


 
Monday is almost done


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is a cad


 


marty21 said:


> x trillions


 
What does he have that I don't?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She spent the whole weekend with him in *that* London


 
Obviously a wrong'un


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What does he have that I don't?


 
Nothing, he just met her first. 
But that means little and the game is now afoot.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nothing, he just met her first.
> But that means little and the game is now afoot.


 

and he's all the way down in London


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and he's all the way down in London


 
I know people too


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 11, 2011)

I went out, bought some bendy rollers, got a lush shirt that was reduced and some primarni tops, THEN I got racially abused walking into boots, like last week I got publicly violated by some dude, where the fuck am i going wrong ffs?? and YES i did call him a CUNT.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know people too


 
people go missing all the time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> people go missing all the time


 
Accidents happen all the time


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> people go missing all the time


 
He is going to sleep in the fish shop

....or something like that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I went out, bought some bendy rollers, got a lush shirt that was reduced and some primarni tops, THEN I got racially abused walking into boots, like last week I got publicly violated by some dude, where the fuck am i going wrong ffs?? and YES i did call him a CUNT.


 
I can offer no answers


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Accidents happen all the time


 
The big city's a dangerous place.



tribal_princess said:


> I went out, bought some bendy rollers, got a lush shirt that was reduced and some primarni tops, THEN I got racially abused walking into boots, like last week I got publicly violated by some dude, where the fuck am i going wrong ffs?? and YES i did call him a CUNT.


 
Bendy rollers?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What does he have that I don't?


 
nothing, he is NOTHING


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Obviously a wrong'un


 
THIS ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I went out, bought some bendy rollers, got a lush shirt that was reduced and some primarni tops, THEN I got racially abused walking into boots, like last week I got publicly violated by some dude, where the fuck am i going wrong ffs?? and YES i did call him a CUNT.


 
He is a cunt.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bendy rollers?


 
yeah y'know, like rollers what bend.

that fuckin dude told me my white cunt stank, it'll be a miracle if I ever let him near my white cunt tbh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> that fuckin dude told me my white cunt stank



He sounds like a charmer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah y'know, like rollers what bend.



The hair things? For some reason I was thinking about painting rollers 



> that fuckin dude told me my white cunt stank, it'll be a miracle if I ever let him near my white cunt tbh


 
he sounds like a bit of a twat


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> he sounds like a bit of a twat


 
His mum loves him though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He is going to sleep in the fish shop
> 
> ....or something like that


 


wooohooo half an hour to go - gerrinnn


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> wooohooo half an hour to go - gerrinnn


 
There is talk of leaving here too, 5pm latest I think


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting 8250-8300 would be a good start for the week.



I think today has been a sterling effort, not quite the 8300 but we can't fault today


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

just me and lazy boss - one colleague hasn't been in for 3 weeks! she is usually here late - she had a car crash   but should be back tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think today has been a sterling effort, not quite the 8300 but we can't fault today


 
I concur!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> he sounds like a bit of a twat


 
It might have been babes?


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got to get up at fucking 5am tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I concur!


 
Seconded


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've got to get up at fucking 5am tomorrow.


 
it's worse than Nazi Germany, etc


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've got to get up at fucking 5am tomorrow.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might have been babes?


 
you never know...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seconded


 
Thirded


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

closer....


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
 Funnily enough I was thinking that the early start allowed me a Sausage and Egg Mcmuffin. If I'm being so ruthlessly exploited by my boss that I've got get up that early it's almost like showing solidarity with the oppressed McWorker. In a way. If you don't think about it too much.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> closer....


 
even closer...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> closer....


 
Nudging it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> If you don't think about it too much.


 
A just way of looking at things


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> even closer...


 
closer still...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Might even _just scrape_ the 8.3k


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Might even _just scrape_ the 8.3k


 
it's certainly a possibility


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

i have made it down to the sofa...only an hour and a half 'till The Great British Menu is on!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> i have made it down to the sofa...only an hour and a half 'till The Great British Menu is on!!


 
Ireland this week isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ireland this week isn't it?


 
I think so. Was a bit disappointed that Steph didn't win last week but I did like Andrew's (was it Andrew ) pork-ilicious main dish


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Great British Menu?? 

Anyhoo, I am sketching off shortly


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

time gentleman please!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Great British Menu??
> 
> Anyhoo, I am sketching off shortly


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b010ggx6

Not sure who gets invited to "The People's Banquet"  Or if they will be any FCP...which I think would make excellent sharing food!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you and good night


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think so. Was a bit disappointed that Steph didn't win last week but I did like Andrew's (was it Andrew ) pork-ilicious main dish


Yeah, he once made me a sandwich


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, he once made me a sandwich


 
Really? That is very  What was it...cheese, cheese and marmite, fish finger, whole baby pig. With an apple?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really? That is very  What was it...cheese, cheese and marmite, fish finger, whole baby pig. With an apple?


 
It was when we were installing his kitchen, I got roped into going to help.  It was just a ham salad, very nice though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Eddie Nestor is out in Brixton tonight  
Brixton riots stuff.

Last time I spoke to Eddie it was about jacket potatoes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Going, finally!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was when we were installing his kitchen, I got roped into going to help.  It was just a ham salad, very nice though







Badgers said:


> Eddie Nestor is out in Brixton tonight
> Brixton riots stuff.
> 
> *Last time I spoke to Eddie it was about jacket potatoes.*



Cheese then beans or beans then cheese?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheese then beans or beans then cheese?


 
We all know it is cheese then beans, that does not need a radio phone-in to decide 

This was about how jacket potatoes are sold at wholesale and then on to end consumer. If a shop buys potatoes by weight how can they sell them individually? It stands to reason that some are bigger than others so some end consumers lose out. I explained this to a jacket potato vendor once and phoned BBC London to share it with the city. Eddie said I was either a genius or a nutter


----------



## TruXta (Apr 11, 2011)

Off we fuck then!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Off we fuck then!


 
After about 8 more posts though yeah?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We all know it is cheese then beans, that does not need a radio phone-in to decide
> 
> This was about how jacket potatoes are sold at wholesale and then on to end consumer. If a shop buys potatoes by weight how can they sell them individually? It stands to reason that some are bigger than others so some end consumers lose out. I explained this to a jacket potato vendor once and phoned BBC London to share it with the city. *Eddie said I was either a genius or a nutter*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> After about 8 more posts though yeah?


 
Evening drag?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2011)

Not too late mind  

Just saw my mate Eddie


----------



## kittyP (Apr 11, 2011)

It's reeeeeeaaaaaallllyyy dark all of a sudden.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 11, 2011)

Its raining now too


----------



## kittyP (Apr 11, 2011)

Good for the plants though.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2011)

had a couple of cheeky pints on the way home


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

8.3k start to Loseday  

Still got this cold clinging on and ruining my sleep/mornings. Easter holidays have made the journey shorter though, so an extra hour in bed and not leaving till 8am. Time to get showered and bring on the drag........ After this coffee


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Off we fuck to the drag again.

Morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> had a couple of cheeky pints on the way home


 
Cheeky or downright rude? 



marty21 said:


> Off we fuck to the drag again.
> 
> Morning all.


 
Morning anyway, three sleeps till Freeday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheeky or downright rude?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning anyway, three sleeps till Freeday



cheeky

How are you fixed for next week?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheeky
> 
> How are you fixed for next week?


 
Depends on £s next week. We have weddings, funerals, family visits and things to fit in April.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Annoyed. Got the Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest on audiobook. Done the first two an really liked them but this third one has a really annoying sounding guy reading it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning MC  

How is your morning?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC
> 
> How is your morning?


 
Nice and sunny up here. Managed to get a seat on the train which is always a bonus.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Just went past a kebab shop in Clapham. 
It says 'The Best Kebab In Town' on the sign.
This troubles me :/


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went past a kebab shop in Clapham.
> It says 'The Best Kebab In Town' on the sign.
> This troubles me :/


 
I wonder what they're basing this on?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what they're basing this on?


 
Bold statement eh?
I will do some research on this.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning! 



Badgers said:


> Just went past a kebab shop in Clapham.
> It says 'The Best Kebab In Town' on the sign.
> This troubles me :/


 
By town did they mean Clapham or London?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 8.3k start to Loseday


8454 today?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 8454 today?


 
I'm up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> By town did they mean Clapham or London?



Well, London is a city really? 



> *From Wikipedia*
> 
> Clapham is a district in south London, England, within the London Borough of Lambeth
> 
> Clapham is split into three wards Clapham Common, Clapham Town ward and Thornton, while parts of Ferndale (Brixton) and Larkhall (Stockwell) wards also lie within Clapham proper.






neonwilderness said:


> 8454 today?



I think 8.5k is doable


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think 8.5k is doable


 
We have the potential


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We have the potential


 
& the technology?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> & the technology?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Quiet today. Just myself, Joker, Grandma and Newbie 2 in the office.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

Two hour IT workshop this morning. It'll be all idea storms and brain clouds, I just know it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Quiet today. Just myself, Joker, Grandma and Newbie 2 in the office.


 
Someone missing from that list


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Someone missing from that list


 
She's in Peterlee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's in Peterlee


 
Who is Peter Lee?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

Who is Bill Posters?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who is Peter Lee?


 
Peterlee


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Who is Bill Posters?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
That is nearly as good as the fish toilet  

Or the fish sink?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went past a kebab shop in Clapham.
> It says 'The Best Kebab In Town' on the sign.
> This troubles me :/


 
I know challenger to this title 

Best Kebabs - in Stoke Newington


and they are pretty good tbf


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know challenger to this title
> 
> Best Kebabs - in Stoke Newington
> 
> ...


 
Are they self appointed as the 'Best Kebabs' though or did the public give them the title?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Peterlee


 
Nice area


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice area


 
Roy Walker and The Krankies would agree


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are they self appointed as the 'Best Kebabs' though or did the public give them the title?


 
self appointed 


they are also near the cop shop, and cops love kebabs


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they are also near the cop shop, and cops love kebabs



They do don't they. 
I would make a good cop.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They do don't they.
> I would make a good cop.


 
you would be a maverick


like Serpico


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice area


 
Nice Xmas tree


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nice Xmas tree


 
Lol !! Did they get that from the blokes who ran _the_ Christmas theme park.

I have made it into work but feel like shit! The only reason I am here is that I am going to the theatre tonight to see my bestie in a musical (which I auditioned for and didn't get the part and am going to have to be all gracious to the girl that did when all I want to do is go "She's not as good as me!!!"  I'm a horrible person).


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nice Xmas tree


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol !! Did they get that from the blokes who ran _the_ Christmas theme park.
> 
> I have made it into work but feel like shit! The only reason I am here is that I am going to the theatre tonight to see my bestie in a musical (which I auditioned for and didn't get the part and am going to have to be all gracious to the girl that did when all I want to do is go "She's not as good as me!!!"  I'm a horrible person).


 
she isn't as good as you!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to the theatre tonight to see my bestie in a musical (which I auditioned for and didn't get the part and am going to have to be all gracious to the girl that did when all I want to do is go "She's not as good as me!!!"  I'm a horrible person).


 
Are you going to heckle?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she isn't as good as you!



Thank you 



neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to heckle?


 
No, probably just mumble to myself in a pathetic way!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol !! Did they get that from the blokes who ran _the_ Christmas theme park.
> 
> I have made it into work but feel like shit! The only reason I am here is that I am going to the theatre tonight to see my bestie in a musical (which I auditioned for and didn't get the part and am going to have to be all gracious to the girl that did when all I want to do is go "She's not as good as me!!!"  I'm a horrible person).


 
Throw things!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you would be a maverick


 
Just give me 48 hours


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably just mumble to myself in a pathetic way!


 

(i) get drunk before the performance
(ii) take in 4 cans of special brew to drink during the performance 



what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just give me 48 hours



you get 24, the Mayor is on my ass on this one


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (i) get drunk before the performance
> (ii) take in 4 cans of *Limited Edition Royal Wedding *special brew to drink during the performance
> 
> 
> ...



corrected for you


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> corrected for you


 
apologies


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apologies


 
that's ok marty. we all make mistakes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you get 24, the Mayor is on my ass on this one


 
The mayor can have my badge


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that's ok marty. we all make mistakes.


 
The Mayor is on my ass on this one


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The mayor can have my badge


 
He has my ass in a sling


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The Mayor is on my ass on this one


 
After what Badgers pulled downtown I'm not surprised.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> After what Badgers pulled downtown I'm not surprised.


 
Internal Affairs on on my ass as well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Internal Affairs in my ass as well


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got a rookie to be your new partner - Mayor's orders 


treat them nice 








not like the last one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

__~ 

It is not as warm out there today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've got a rookie to be your new partner - Mayor's orders
> 
> 
> treat them nice
> ...



What did you do to the last one


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What did you do to the last one


 
put his ass in a sling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> put his ass in a sling


 
I know of some clubs where that would be _very_ popular


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

1pm lunch for this fat sweaty copper


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 1pm lunch for this fat sweaty copper


 
kebabs followed by a doughnut dessert?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Just had a phone call which has brightened up my day


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just had a phone call which has brightened up my day


 
babes!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> doughnut dessert?



A rum baba?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A rum baba?


 
Or a brown derby


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> babes!


 


Phoned me instead of her own no. again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Phoned me instead of her own no. _*again*_


 
Second time?
Third time?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Second time?
> Third time?


 
/stalker


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Second time?
> Third time?


 
second time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> second time


 
/stalker in training


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> /stalker in training


 
she'll end up like Glenn Close


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

lunch time


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Internal Affairs in my ass as well


 
And External Affairs?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch time


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

got myself a pasta bake from sainsbury's for a quid


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> got myself a pasta bake from sainsbury's for a quid


 
Is that rack price or reduced?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that rack price or reduced?


 
Special offer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Stroll to town now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

just strolled back, sandwich; spicy chicken, tomato and onions, cup of builder's tea - lovely


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

I just made the mistake of buying a vegetarian, in fact, vegan "sausage" roll. It wasn't very nice.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just made the mistake of buying a vegetarian, in fact, vegan "sausage" roll. It wasn't very nice.


 
isn't that just a vegan roll ?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think there was any vegan in it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Just went to see Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went to see Mr Big Shrimp


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 





Obviously he is not a Shrimp but Mr Big Shrimp sounds better than Mr Little Crayfish. 
I stopped the shopkeep and asked how much today. He is £15 but the shopkeep was willing to sell the two remaining for £25 as a pair.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I don't think there was any vegan in it


 
just a roll then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Obviously he is not a Shrimp but Mr Big Shrimp sounds better than Mr Little Crayfish.
> I stopped the shopkeep and asked how much today. He is £15 but the shopkeep was willing to sell the two remaining for £25 as a pair.


 
That's quite expensive for a Shrimp. How long do they live for?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just ordered this - £12.98 (including postage) 






I also really like this ....but I am not sure when I would ever wear it...plus the words mutton, dressed and lamb come to mind


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's quite expensive for a Shrimp. How long do they live for?


 
Not sure but reading up now
Most crayfish will live 2-3 years, though some species may live longer.
This is a good site, Bad Mans Tropical Fish - http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article40.html


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also really like this ....but I am not sure when I would ever wear it...plus the words mutton, dressed and lamb come to mind


 
No chance. I bet you'd look fab


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No chance. I bet you'd look fab


 
This ^ ^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is a good site, Bad Mans Tropical Fish - http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article40.html


 
Nice one


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2011)

@ queeny - Purty ^^

I went and bought 5 checked Western style shirts of varying colours in the charity shop.  Beautiful tailoring, mother of pearl press stud buttons - £2 each   That's my wardrobe sorted for another 10 years then! Fuckin bargain


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nice one


 
Although



> It is not a good idea to keep fish with your crayfish, unless you don't mind the fish getting eaten. Crayfish are excellent fishermen. I have seen mine perched on top of a plant, motionless with his claws open wide, waiting for a fish to swim by. They can catch even fast swimmers like danios, but slow fish such as platies are in greater danger. If you don't mind the fish getting eaten, your crayfish will enjoy a meal of fresh fish every so often.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^


 
this ^^^


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just a roll then


 
A weird orange soya stuff roll


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No chance. I bet you'd look fab


 


Badgers said:


> This ^ ^


 
Thanks 

I am quite tempted *shakes pennies out of purse*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A weird orange soya stuff roll


  sounds delightful


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am quite tempted *shakes pennies out of purse*


 
Hell Bunny Kiss Me Kate Lolita Dress?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Although


 
I bet they look good in a small, heavily planted tank.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 8454 today?


 


Badgers said:


> I think 8.5k is doable



8,400 point and perhaps I set sights too high?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 8,400 point and perhaps I set sights


 
on our way


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bet they look good in a small, heavily planted tank.


 






 ??


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> @ queeny - Purty ^^
> 
> I went and bought 5 checked Western style shirts of varying colours in the charity shop.  Beautiful tailoring, mother of pearl press stud buttons - £2 each   That's my wardrobe sorted for another 10 years then! Fuckin bargain


 
Ace 

I've been out searching charity shops for t-shirts and have found naff all, but Leeds is shit for charity shops.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> ??


 
Not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hell Bunny Kiss Me Kate Lolita Dress?


 
Yup - cos I am such a Hell Bunny..Lolita...called Kate 

For some reason I have an urge to become a proper real goth type again....mid-life crisis


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ace
> 
> I've been out searching charity shops for t-shirts and have found naff all, but Leeds is shit for charity shops.


 
Western style shirts are the number one item that I look for tbh, along with Stetsons - been going in that one shop for years now, and only just struck lucky with them.  They are the same style as one that cost me £25 new in Manchester!  

Keep at it, something will turn up   You have to look in all the charity shops - some are fucking shite, but this one is mint, get loads of stuff in there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I bet they look good in a small, heavily planted tank.



I reckon so too. 
Plenty of rocks and pots and stuff. 
Some top swimming fish.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ..mid-life crisis


 
Crisis me arse - just cos you still wanna dressy uppy?  Don't be daft - that frock'll look lovely on you


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason I have an urge to become a proper real goth type again


 
What is proper?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is proper?


 
Erm...like..erm..black clothes and lots of eyeliner.....and stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm...like..erm..black clothes and lots of eyeliner.....and stuff


 
Are you going to start hanging around Camden being miserable?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm...like..erm..black clothes and lots of eyeliner.....and stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Crisis me arse - just cos you still wanna dressy uppy?  Don't be daft - that frock'll look lovely on you


 
Cheers 

Still tempted but I want to buy a fuck off silver dress for my best friend's civil partnership party (the theme of the party is silver and gold 'cos they have been together for 25 years and one of them is 50 this year  ) in May so I had better save my pennies for that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to start hanging around Camden being miserable?


 
Yeah...but that is just Camden's influence rather than being a goth


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to start hanging around Camden being miserable?


 
Sitting around in The Hawley Arms drinking half-pints and scabbing Rizlas off people


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Western style shirts are the number one item that I look for tbh, along with Stetsons - been going in that one shop for years now, and only just struck lucky with them.  They are the same style as one that cost me £25 new in Manchester!
> 
> Keep at it, something will turn up   You have to look in all the charity shops - some are fucking shite, but this one is mint, get loads of stuff in there


 
There's only three in Leeds city centre and I tend to pop in twice a week. The Oxfam that just closed was ace - they really didn't know how to price their books - used to pick up some quailty books for pennies


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to start hanging around Camden being miserable?


 
I already do that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Just registered a new website


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sitting around in The Hawley Arms drinking half-pints and scabbing Rizlas off people


 
I don't do that


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just registered a new website


 
I haven't done that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't done that


 
You should do it


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just registered a new website


 
cheesethenbeans.com?

fcp-locater.com?

mr-big-prawn.com?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> cheesethenbeans.com?
> 
> fcp-locater.com?
> 
> *mr-big-prawn.com?*



I like that one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

www.bourbon75.com


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

John Farnham - You're The Voice is on the radio


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You should do it


 
I might do that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just been round to the stationary cupboard and got two - count them! - two new pens. One blue and one black.

That is my excitement for the afternoon been and gone!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just been round to the stationary cupboard and got two - count them! - two new pens. One blue and one black.
> 
> That is my excitement for the afternoon been and gone!


 
you should have grabbed about 20 and put them in your desk drawer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just been round to the stationary cupboard and got two - count them! - two new pens. One blue and one black.
> 
> That is my excitement for the afternoon been and gone!


 
I have about 2,000 of the fuckers sitting in my drawers. 
Do you want a care parcel?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have about 2,000 of the fuckers sitting in my drawers.
> *Do you want a care parcel*?


 
If you can include some staples and a handful of paperclips the yes please!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If you can include some staples and a handful of paperclips the yes please!


 
This can be done. 
Will find some other filler too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Ooooh, nearly 4pm! 
Today has gone quicker than yesterday


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh, nearly 4pm!
> Today has gone quicker than yesterday


 
Nearly half of my week done


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly half of my week done


 
What...are you skiving off early this week


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly half of my week done



 x lots


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh, nearly 4pm!
> Today has gone quicker than yesterday


 
you are correct


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly half of my week done


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Notice how neon sets the goals high then swans off leaving us to pick up the slack?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm expecting 9k to be reached while I'm off tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm expecting 9k to be reached while I'm off tomorrow


 
 

When are you back?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's only three in Leeds city centre and I tend to pop in twice a week. The Oxfam that *just closed* was ace - they really didn't know how to price their books - used to pick up some *quailty books for pennies*


 
Correlation, perhaps? 

Yeh, all the books in this shop are an average of 79p each - that's for anything!

Into the last hour chaps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

I am tired now. I really, really wish I wasn't going out this evening


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When are you back?


Just off the one day, so back Thursday/Friday.


Then I'm off Thursday/Friday next week too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Want - http://www.orangeaccessories.co.uk/lg-watch-phone-gd910.html


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Notice how neon sets the goals high then swans off leaving us to pick up the slack?


 
yeah


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Correlation, perhaps?


 
 could well be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2011)

Right I had better wend my way to Sutton via Victoria *drags feet, and stick, and looks glum*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I had better wend my way to Sutton via Victoria *drags feet, and stick, and looks glum*


 
Drag Speed on your quest m'lady


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

People are not leaving. 
Well Boss Man and Padawan Learner have left but two are hanging on


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it time to go yet?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

just spent 37 minutes speaking to a tenant on the phone, I don't spend 37 minutes talking to my mum on the phone ffs   he was a little whiny


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to lock up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone is cross


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have to lock up


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

and someone just got clamped - 


luckily my colleague - back from 3 weeks sick leave is dealing with that angry person


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is cross



  it's an angry world out there 

I'm off


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2011)

are we on target ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is cross


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are we on target ?


 
Yes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm suggesting that people leave now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes


 


neonwilderness said:


> 8454 today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm suggesting that people leave now.


 
I might take your advice in a minute


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I might take your advice in a minute


 
He offers sage words


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, heading to the door.  See you Thursday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Right, heading to the door.  See you Thursday


 
Enjoy your leisure time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

They are all gone
This means I am all but gone too


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just ordered this - £12.98 (including postage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You would not look mutton at all! 
You have a very funky style madam


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not sure but reading up now
> Most crayfish will live 2-3 years, though some species may live longer.
> This is a good site, Bad Mans Tropical Fish - http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article40.html


 
It would be a bit dangerous with me and Lil around. 

Mmmmmmmm crayfish *dribble*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It would be a bit dangerous with me and Lil around.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm crayfish *dribble*


 
 

Right, locked up and on way


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2011)

DragCiderBus


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

had a long sleep, in bed by 10.30!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Overslept


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Coffee, smoke, poo, shower and run out the door!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Running out the door!!!!!!!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all. Stayed up too late reading. YAWN.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hello all. Stayed up too late reading. YAWN.


 
Is that like telly but on paper yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hello all. Stayed up too late reading. YAWN.


 
Reading what?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that like telly but on paper yeah?



It was a kindle so like paper but on an etch-a-sketch.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Reading what?



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0333989511/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/276-7713587-9858737

Finished it last night. Thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It was a kindle so like paper but on an etch-a-sketch.


 
Witchcraft 

We watched Bleak House last night. Having a run of period drama stuff at the moment. Will balance this with some episodes of Family Guy soon.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

This is kind of a day off in the drag.
Neon not here to crack the whip  
We can have long lunches and all sorts!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0333989511/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/276-7713587-9858737
> 
> Finished it last night. Thought it was brilliant.


 


I've recently read Perdido Street Station and The Scar after marty recommended him. Will pick this up after I've read Iron Council.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

It's taken my PC 20 minutes to boot up and connect to the network. 20 minutes I could have spent posting on here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0333989511/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/276-7713587-9858737
> 
> Finished it last night. Thought it was brilliant.


 
Excellent book

Working at home today, and sniffling a lot with hay fever!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've recently read Perdido Street Station and The Scar after marty recommended him. Will pick this up after I've read Iron Council.


 
love a bit of mieville - read the kraken a few months ago - very enjoyable


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> love a bit of mieville - read the kraken a few months ago - very enjoyable


 
not only a good writer, but sexy too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not only a good writer, but sexy too


 
2 reasons to hate him



but yet, we don't.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

I am developing a good pile of tissues next to me. Think I better go and raid the bathroom cabinet for some anti-histimine.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am developing a good pile of tissues next to me. Think I better go and raid the bathroom cabinet for some anti-histimine.


 
Or anti-personnelmines?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am developing a *good pile of tissues *next to me. Think I better go and raid the bathroom cabinet for some anti-histimine.




I thought you was a burd!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I thought you was a burd!


 
Oh you  Think I may wander into town for a bit, see what is in the M&S sale


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Think I may wander into town for a bit, see what is in the M&S sale


 
Cheap stuff?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

Mornin troops

Fucking freezing today!  Got me big ole cardi on AND the heater!  As well as the central heating


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin troops
> 
> Fucking freezing today!  Got me big ole cardi on AND the heater!  As well as the central heating


 haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I thought you was a burd!


 
qog was


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Do you ever get bored of being a prick, pick?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Morning sunshine, how are you today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning sunshine, how are you today?


 
all good here


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Do you ever get bored of being a prick, pick?


 
if you mean 'do i get bored of laughing at the bad things that happen to you', then the answer's 'no'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Do you ever get bored of being a prick, pick?


 ^^ they don't like it up 'em captain mainwaring


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

In other news it is nearly 11am and all is well


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news it is nearly 11am and all is well


 
yes. and then i'm off at 11.45 

but then i work from 2 to half 5, but the long lunch makes up for that


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you mean 'do i get bored of laughing at the bad things that happen to you', then the answer's 'no'


 
Being cold is not a 'bad thing happening' to me

thicko


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but the long lunch makes up for that


 
Pub?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Being cold is not a 'bad thing happening' to me
> 
> thicko


 
it's not a *good* thing and it's made you  therefore it's


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub?


 
pub*s*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not a *good* thing and it's made you  therefore it's


 
For all you know I may have accidentally hit the angry icon instead of the smiley one.  

It's still not a 'happening' thing though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
£1.20 for one tart? seems a bit pricy - any special offers?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

120p


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £1.20 for one tart? seems a bit pricy - any special offers?


 


machine cat said:


> 120p


 
They were pretty big actually. 
Probably better value that the £1.50 Potato Dog and twice the size/weight of the £0.85 mythical Crynchy Finger


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They were pretty big actually.
> Probably better value that the £1.50 Potato Dog and twice the size/weight of the £0.85 mythical Crynchy Finger


 
as big as my hand, or as big as my head?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> as big as my hand, or as big as my head?


 
Hand, I am certain of this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't go out for lunch today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can't go out for lunch today


 
Nooooooooo!

I want a Bakewell Tart...I might make a big one for Easter, as big as martys head 

I have been into town and returned with some turkey mince, some lamb mince (both reduced), a bag (reduced), a black dress (reduced) and a lovely long blue dress (from a charity shop) for which I will have to ask advice as it is too low cut to wear a bra, even a strapless one, so I will need some kind of .... boob/nipple guard! And yes i will show pics!!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

The person I was meeting for lunch has just delayed from 12:30 till 12:45


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hand, I am certain of this


 
Are they sharing size or one portion?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Are they sharing size or one portion?


 
One large hit or half each for normal cake eaters.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooooooo!
> 
> I want a Bakewell Tart...I might make a big one for Easter, as big as martys head
> 
> I have been into town and returned with some turkey mince, some lamb mince (both reduced), a bag (reduced), a black dress (reduced) and a lovely long blue dress (from a charity shop) for which I will have to ask advice as it is too low cut to wear a bra, even a strapless one, so I will need some kind of .... boob/nipple guard! And yes i will show pics!!


 
You can get these but I dunno about you, I would not feel at all safe


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One large hit or half each for normal cake eaters.


 
I was gonna say get one but there are two MnS raspberry cheese cakes in the fridge still


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You can get these but I dunno about you, I would not feel at all safe


 
That is the sort of thing but I am not sure I'd feel safe! When I get myself together I will start a thread in Suburban (theads n dreeds) with pics. I want to wear it for my friends civil partnership ceremony so it will be with a jacket but I may want to take the jacket off at some point and not scare people with my nips!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

FAO badgers

http://www.marmiteshop.co.uk/productdetail.jsp?productPK=unittest-OL9sA7JAfZwwDExDqN3IEb-13

I like the sound of marmite cashew nuts.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> not *scare* people with my nips!!


 
I guaranfuckingtee you that scaring will not enter the dress/nipple/public equation

In fact, I'd lay the rest of my life's salary on it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Got another one of those £1 pasta bakes today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I guaranfuckingtee you that scaring will not enter the dress/nipple/public equation
> 
> In fact, I'd lay the rest of my life's salary on it


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got another one of those £1 pasta bakes today


 
I thought that said 'get' not 'got' and thought, "how is that gonna cover up Quoggs nips/hold boobage in the correct place?"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I thought that said 'get' not 'got' and thought, "how is that gonna cover up Quoggs nips/hold boobage in the correct place?"



  A pasta bra eh?!

I bet if I googled that there is one!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> FAO badgers
> 
> http://www.marmiteshop.co.uk/productdetail.jsp?productPK=unittest-OL9sA7JAfZwwDExDqN3IEb-13
> 
> I like the sound of marmite cashew nuts.



Have had a few bags of the cashew nuts and they are okay. 
Marmite Squeezy is incorrect, it comes in a glass jar. 
Marmite XO is correct, I have a couple of jars at home. 
Marmite Milk Chocolate Bar is okay, not sure I would get again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have had a few bags of the cashew nuts and they are okay.
> Marmite Squeezy is incorrect, it comes in a glass jar.
> Marmite XO is correct, I have a couple of jars at home.
> Marmite Milk Chocolate Bar is okay, not sure I would get again.


 

All good points.

We got a jar of the XO just after Christmas, it was lush, must get another one.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A pasta bra eh?!
> 
> I bet if I googled that there is one!


 
No but one for Badgers http://justcomplaining.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/bacon-bra-01.jpg


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is the sort of thing but I am not sure I'd feel safe! When I get myself together I will start a thread in Suburban (theads n dreeds) with pics. I want to wear it for my friends civil partnership ceremony so it will be with a jacket but I may want to take the jacket off at some point and not *scare people with my nips*!!



this does not compute


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahh


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Ahh


 
:thumbs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Ahh



Excellent work!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> :thumbs


 
Did you see the other link?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

What is going on round here?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is going on round here?


 
Sorry  x


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Did you see the other link?


 
is it safe for work?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No but one for Badgers http://justcomplaining.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/bacon-bra-01.jpg


 
I am now very hungry


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

pasta bra


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, it is nearly 2pm and hanging in there so far.....


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it safe for work?


 
Not totally


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Drag meet date? 

Would anyone be up for a London drink/meet on Thursday the 28th?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet date?
> 
> Would anyone be up for a London drink/meet on Thursday the 28th?


 
:thumbs


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet date?
> 
> Would anyone be up for a London drink/meet on Thursday the 28th?


 
Pre-wedding drinks


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Unexpected cheesecake!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag meet date?
> 
> Would anyone be up for a London drink/meet on Thursday the 28th?


 
Don't you mean a pre-Royal Wedding meet 

Probably not for me as I think we may have plans and we have to be up early the following day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Unexpected cheesecake!


 
That is one big strawberry!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Unexpected cheesecake!


 
Did it jump out on you like The Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

big strawberry or small cake


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't you mean a pre-Royal Wedding meet
> 
> Probably not for me as I think we may have plans and we have to be up early the following day.


 
 

I'm bring Limited Edition Royal Wedding cider with me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> big strawberry or small cake


 
Mmmmm....I reckon that is a half size, 99 style flake so i reckon reasonable sized cheesecake and big strawb!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm bring Limited Edition Royal Wedding cider with me


 
Ooooh ...*starts to waiver*

Are you camping on Clapham Common for the wedding?!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh ...*starts to waiver*
> 
> Are you camping on Clapham Common for the wedding?!


 
Kate and Wills have kindly let me stay with them.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Thursday the 28th



marty21 said:


> :thumbs


 


machine cat said:


> Pre-wedding drinks


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh ...*starts to waiver*





I am in so that is 3 (maybe 4 with Qoggy?) in the bag for the 28th. 
Where to meet up though?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Unexpected cheesecake!


 
The bowl and fork are no friend to the environment


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Kate and Wills have kindly let me stay with them.


 
 I hope you are not expecting a right royal three way after the wedding!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope you are not expecting a right royal three way after the wedding!!


 
Someone needs to hold the camera.





I hope Kate knows how to use one of these.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where to meet up though?


 
You guys know London better than me. I'll just turn up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone needs to hold the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat - Coming from Kings Cross 
Badgers - Coming from Wandsworth/Putney 
Others?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat - Coming from Kings Cross
> Badgers - Coming from Wandsworth/Putney
> Others?


 
I should be around Warren Street area


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat - Coming from Kings Cross
> Badgers - Coming from Wandsworth/Putney
> Others?


 
Me from Brixters


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Marty from whatever pub he started in


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Marty from whatever pub he started in


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The bowl and fork are no friend to the environment


 
I shall re-use the fork and compost the plate.

I'm away that Thursday (first campervan jaunt of the year) so shan't be able to join you for drinkies I'm afraid.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Marty from whatever pub he started in


 
this ^^^



I'm off that day - so coming from the mighty Hackney area


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm away that Thursday (first campervan jaunt of the year) so shan't be able to join you for drinkies I'm afraid.


 
This is cruel


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat - Kings Cross 
Badgers - Wandsworth/Putney 
QueenOfGoths - Warren Street
kittyP - Brixton 
marty21 - Hackney

Looks like a fairly central location?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm away that Thursday (first campervan jaunt of the year) so shan't be able to join you for drinkies I'm afraid.


 
I wanted another game of Tekken


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

The George Borough Highstreet?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> The George Borough Highstreet?


 
sounds alright to me


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wanted another game of Tekken


 
You wouldn't let it lie...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> The George Borough Highstreet?


 


marty21 said:


> sounds alright to me


 
It is a fine location and no mistake. 
May be a bit rammed but there is the overflow pub options around: 

The Old Kings Head, Borough High St 
The Southwark Tavern, Stoney St
The Market Porter, Stoney St
The Bunch Of Grapes, St. Thomas Street


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You wouldn't let it lie...


 
I had a good time


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

I am sad I can't go for drinks now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am sad I can't go for drinks now.



The solution here is never plan


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Can someone kill me please.
The Lighthouse Family have just come on Hate FM in the office


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can someone kill me please.
> The Lighthouse Family have just come on Hate FM in the office


 
This is your opportunity to make a stand and stamp the radio into tiny little pieces.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> This is your opportunity to make a stand and stamp the radio into tiny little pieces.


 
It is quite a nice radio, and it belongs to Boss Man


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Well then it's your opportunity to make a stand and walk up to the radio, switch it off, and say "No", firmly and clearly.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Then reinforce good behaviour with biscuits etc


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well then it's your opportunity to make a stand and walk up to the radio, switch it off, and say "No", firmly and clearly.


 
The challenge is that Radio Woman (the controller of the radio) has been here for nearly 20 years.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Then reinforce good behaviour with biscuits etc


 
this ^^^


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Then reinforce good behaviour with biscuits etc


 
No you have to reinforce the ceasing of a bad behaviour with a good one or they will just go back. 
They are not dogs


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The challenge is that Radio Woman (the controller of the radio) has been here for nearly 20 years.


 
Well it's clearly someone elses turn to be in charge of the radio then


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well it's clearly someone elses turn to be in charge of the radio then


 
Sadly her mind does not work this way  

I am resigned to it but then I am barely working


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

just under an hour to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just under an hour to go


 
Whatonthewhat?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

What are we up to tonight then? 
Dragciderbus home (hoping for 5pm depature for me) then a stroll round Brockwell Park before beans on toast dinner with more Bleak House and bed. 
Daring stuff


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Girlfriend is away, so, seeing as I have the place to myself, I shall be:

a) putting up a new venetian blind
b) eating garlicky food (she does not like garlic (!) )
c) drinking a bottle of red wine and maybe some beer too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whatonthewhat?


 
Very early train.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Very early train.


 
What are you up to tonight then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> a) putting up a new venetian blind



Put this off till tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What are we up to tonight then?
> Dragciderbus home (hoping for 5pm depature for me) then a stroll round Brockwell Park before beans on toast dinner with more Bleak House and bed.
> Daring stuff


 
I think I'll get the dragbus at 5, stop off at Sainsbury's in Stamford Hill for wine and fags, then home


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Put this off till tomorrow


 
I think I might have the wine first, to give me DIY confidence


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Girlfriend is away, so, seeing as I have the place to myself, I shall be:
> 
> a) putting up a new venetian blind
> b) eating garlicky food (she does not like garlic (!) )
> c) drinking a bottle of red wine and maybe some beer too



cancel a)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Girlfriend is away, so, seeing as I have the place to myself, I shall be:
> 
> a) putting up a new venetian blind
> b) eating garlicky food (she does not like garlic (!) )
> c) drinking a bottle of red wine and maybe some beer too


 
party! 

I will be:
a) reading stories to my son
b) making him nice and snug in bed
c) smoking crack to breakcore while getting whipped by a dominatrix in my cellar


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> a) reading stories to my son
> b) making him nice and snug in bed



Put these off till tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm expecting 9k to be reached while I'm off tomorrow



He is going to be really, really cross


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

If I get the blind hung even semi-successfully, I will take a photo to show you all.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Put these off till tomorrow


 
Seeing as I do this every night I might as well have a break from it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> If I get the blind hung even semi-successfully, I will take a photo to show you all.



Subscribes to thread again  



machine cat said:


> Seeing as I do this every night I might as well have a break from it.



Have a break on the 28th?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is going to be really, really cross



we are in SO much trouble


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have a break on the 28th?


 




marty21 said:


> we are in SO much trouble


 
Who shall we blame?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Who shall we blame?


 

we should all hide until his anger subsides


I reckon in a year or so he will be ready to forgive us.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should all hide until his anger subsides
> 
> 
> I reckon in a year or so he will be ready to forgive us.



I might pull a sickie tomorrow, avoid the worst of it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Who shall we blame?


 
I think I've found the answer:



hiccup said:


> I might pull a sickie tomorrow, avoid the worst of it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I've found the answer:



it might just work


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it might just work


 
We can't all go sick in a recession?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We can't all go sick in a recession?


 
we only need one blame monkey


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

@machine cat

www.greenpeace.org.uk/fishfight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we only need one blame monkey


 
Can't we get one of the 1 post wonders from this thread to take the fall? 

_Bahnhof Strasse, silverfish, 100% masahiko, fractionMan, Ms Ordinary, gabi, fakeplasticgirl, PopCulture, Bob_the_lost, idumea, spliff, dragonwolf_


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @machine cat
> 
> www.greenpeace.org.uk/fishfight


 
Sent


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2011)

Right, this dragger is out of here!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can't we get one of the 1 post wonders from this thread to take the fall?
> 
> _Bahnhof Strasse, silverfish, 100% masahiko, fractionMan, Ms Ordinary, gabi, fakeplasticgirl, PopCulture, *Bob_the_lost*, idumea, spliff, dragonwolf_



who to pick though


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Right, this dragger is out of here!


  etc


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, I have to lock up again tonight - lazy boss is leaving at 4.50


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Right, this dragger is out of here!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who to pick though


 
100% masahiko got my vote


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Oh, I have to lock up again tonight - lazy boss is leaving at 4.50


 





 lazy boss


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Return of the drag? Return of the dag(ger in the back) more like.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> lazy boss


 
this^^^

lazyboss regularly disappears for *meetings*  and *training* ....


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Return of the drag? Return of the dag(ger in the back) more like.


 
we dropped that plan


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

@mc:


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we dropped that plan


 
Good bloody job. Bunch of proto-judases.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Radio Woman & Corporate Man still seem busy, this is not a good sign for me


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Good bloody job. Bunch of proto-judases.


 
the feedback from the consultation exercise we carried out suggested it was not in the best interest of the thread 


we listen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is going to be really, really cross


 
It serves him right for abandoning us in our hours of drag need!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It serves him right for abandoning us in our hours of drag need!


 
we can blame him!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we can blame him!!!


 
The Final Solution


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we can blame him!!!


 
Absolutely! No Royal Wedding Cake for him!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Final Solution


 
it's crazy enough to work


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Now we just need to quickly post a page or two of royal wedding discussion, so he doesn't see the nefarious plotting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Now we just need to quickly post a page or two of royal wedding discussion, so he doesn't see the nefarious plotting


 
Something to get him started - http://www.offbeatearth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/condoms.jpg


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Now we just need to quickly post a page or two of royal wedding discussion, so he doesn't see the nefarious plotting


 
I'm really excited about it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Just remembered I have three unchecked lottery tickets in my wallet. 
May have been working and stuff when I am actually rich beyond my wildest dreams. 
Given that my dreams are pretty wild this could be fucking huge!! 

/checking now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just remembered I have three unchecked lottery tickets in my wallet.
> May have been working and stuff when I am actually rich beyond my wildest dreams.
> Given that my dreams are pretty wild this could be fucking huge!!
> 
> /checking now


 
*fingers crossed* 

I won £10 on a scratch card the other day - and £60 on the national


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

I won fuck all on a scratch card the other day, and fuck all on the national.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Three draws, one number
What prize have I won?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Three draws, one number
> What prize have I won?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
I think I may have a lie down


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2011)

Screw this. My boss isn't here today. I'm leaving three minutes early.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman & Corporate Man still seem busy, this is not a good sign for me


 
They have just gone


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

*locks up*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

*fucks off*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

*fucks off as well*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

*waits for bus*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

*watches telly*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2011)

*does the same*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2011)

*drinks tea*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *drinks tea*


 
*does the same*


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning, western draggers, it's nearly time for me to send myself off to school for a bit of John Betjeman appreciation.  Lovely sunny day here, 32 degrees forecast for tomorrow though, which is a little bit too hot for April imo.  

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning, western draggers, it's nearly time for me to send myself off to school for a bit of John Betjeman appreciation.  Lovely sunny day here, 32 degrees forecast for tomorrow though, which is a little bit too hot for April imo.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day!



Not a 32 day that is for sure!!!!!! 
That is too hot to be appreciating John Betjeman in anyone's language. 

We face a heady 13°C in old London town today. 
Friday Eve though so only one more sleep till Freeday and the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *drinks tea*


 
Goedemorgen mevrouw biddly  

Welcome back to the drag again, will come and say hello later if still ok?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyway, time to shower and hit the dragdiversionbus again. 
Next week I may cycle in if feeling less shitty.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

did we hit the 9k ok?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did we hit the 9k ok?


 
Shhhh!! 

Might be able to stick the last 30 or so up during the bus journey.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhhh!!
> 
> Might be able to stick the last 30 or so up during the bus journey.


 
message received and understood


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> message received and understood


 
Keep posts short


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

best way


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Right ways


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Slow bus


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

dragbus


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there ever a morning you don't fancy a bacon sandwich/roll?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning mc


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there ever a morning you don't fancy a bacon sandwich/roll?


 
No 

Especially seeing as I have to walk past this place every morning:


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

morning mc! 

I'm going to get dressed and drag myself on to the morning dragbus.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No
> 
> Especially seeing as I have to walk past this place every morning:


 

I want  to be near Bev's Baps !


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Bevs Baps? There is nothing bad about that shop is there? 

I don't have a good option on my journey in


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Bevs Baps? There is nothing bad about that shop is there? 

I don't have a good option on my journey in


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

DP ^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bevs Baps? There is nothing bad about that shop is there?
> 
> I don't have a good option on my journey in


 
Not at all. She has some quality baps to enjoy and I can smell the bacon cooking as soon as I step outside.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning mc!
> 
> I'm going to get dressed and drag myself on to the morning dragbus.


 
Get a move on then! Some of us are already at the drag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Early start? 

I am passing Clapham (Royal Camping) Common now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Just gone past the the pond and there were ducklings 
Now passing a roadside burger van.
Proud to be British


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Not too bad progress.
Last push before the 9 milestone?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Early start?
> 
> I am passing Clapham (Royal Camping) Common now


 
I start early every morning 

Anyone camping yet?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not too bad progress.
> Last push before the 9 milestone?


 
Might struggle a bit.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning. 

There's a man on the telly who has dyed all his sheep orange to prevent sheep rustling


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I start early every morning
> 
> Anyone camping yet?


 
Sadly not


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

The pie is still on the bus stop roof


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning.
> 
> There's a man on the telly who has dyed all his sheep orange to prevent sheep rustling


 
Tango advert probably?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not



What's this country come to?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Last stop, nearly drag time


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's this country come to?


 
It has gone to the dogs!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is going to be really, really cross





marty21 said:


> we are in SO much trouble


 
I'm not angry, just disappointed...

...and angry


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not angry, just disappointed...
> 
> ...and angry



Everyone/Everything = Let Down


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry neon


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Best Kebab In Town Update... 

Kebab Feast on St John's Hill in Clapham is the one claiming to be the 'Best Kebab In Town' and I snapped a photo this morning. 






Google Street View has them bang to rights as well 

How can they substantiate this claim?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Best Kebab In Town Update...
> 
> 
> How can they substantiate this claim?


 
I think you need to try one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Report them to the kebab police!

In other news, I'm fucking starving.  Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think you need to try one.


 


neonwilderness said:


> Report them to the kebab police!



I have tried one but was too drunk to be a trustworthy review. 
What is the number for the kebab police or do they have a facebook page?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sorry neon


 
Save your apologies until he publishes the graph


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning.
> 
> There's a man on the telly who has dyed all his sheep orange to prevent sheep rustling


 
might not stop the Dutch, or certain Ulster men


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not angry, just disappointed...
> 
> ...and angry


 


so sorry, we have let the nation down


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Save your apologies until he publishes the graph





Still ahead


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14675
> 
> Still ahead


 
*phew* 

we haven't let the nation down.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *phew*
> 
> we haven't let the nation down.


 
*Will and Kate breath sighs of relief*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Was happy this morning. 
People in the office keep changing their minds and fucking me off.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Will and Kate breath sighs of relief*


 
it was touch and go


I just know he will mention this fine tribute in his speech.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People in the office keep fucking me off.


 
^ this


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Get a move on then! Some of us are already at the drag


 
I have already been to a dull meeting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Uncles funeral next Wednesday 
Near London Road (Brighton) and starts at 09:15 
Tricky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning all!

Wobbly, aching legs again, not sure why I am in really except I am kind of on auto-pilot 

however my pink tarten biker jacket has arrived and it is very, very cool


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was happy this morning.
> People in the office keep changing their minds and fucking me off.


 
Bastards

Mornin chaps - nearly Freeday, I am performing toneet, and I shall be wearing one of my new bargain shirts


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> however my pink tarten biker jacket has arrived and it is very, very cool


 
  pics!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

No photo of the blind I'm afraid. I trimmed it to size (which took bloody ages), but then Masterchef was on, so I watched that and drank wine instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> pics!


 
I will take some later


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No photo of the blind I'm afraid. I trimmed it to size (which took bloody ages), but then Masterchef was on, so I watched that and drank wine instead.



good work


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No photo of the blind I'm afraid. I trimmed it to size (which took bloody ages), but then Masterchef was on, so I watched that and drank wine instead.


 
A proper middle class evening ^


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A proper middle class evening ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Cuntboss is living up to her name today


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is living up to her name today


 
lazyboss isn't, he's already had 2 meetings today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is living up to her name today


 
You go away for one day and it all goes wrong eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is living up to her name today


 


Did you have a nice day off though?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

Half a ham, mustard and salad sandwich as we only had one slice of bred left.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Boss Man is in a nonsense belligerent mood today


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Half a ham, mustard and salad sandwich as we only had one slice of bred left.


 
bad times


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is in a nonsense belligerent mood today



pub?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

I bring good news to the drag 


I get paid at midnight!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pub?


 
He will be over there in about an hour give or take.
How the afternoon goes after that is pretty much 50/50.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He will be over there in about an hour give or take.
> How the afternoon goes after that is pretty much 50/50.


 
long lunch in the pub on the boss? what are the odds?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You go away for one day and it all goes wrong eh?


 
Not towards me, just in general.  I still have to listen to her though 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you have a nice day off though?


Was ok, didn't get everything done that I'd planned.  But did drive through the new Tyne Tunnel


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> long lunch in the pub on the boss? what are the odds?


 
Zero today. 
I am not in the mood for work people


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not towards me, just in general.  I still have to listen to her though
> 
> 
> Was ok, didn't get everything done that I'd planned.  But did drive through the new Tyne Tunnel


 
did you go back in tyne ? 




*snigger*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Zero today.
> I am not in the mood for work people


 
soon be the weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not towards me, just in general.  I still have to listen to her though
> 
> 
> Was ok, didn't get everything done that I'd planned.  But did drive through the new Tyne Tunnel


 
Gazza was at the football at White Hart Lane last night and I found myself humming "Fog on the Tyne" 

The newbie is on his second packet of crisps within an hour!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> soon be the weekend


 
It seems that a 2 day week lies ahead next week, followed by a six day weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> long lunch in the pub on the boss? what are the odds?


 
Saying this though, one of our contractors is coming in and having a pub lunch so I might join them for half. 

I like 'Bazza The IT Man'


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is in a nonsense belligerent mood today


 
Hungover?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hungover?


 
He never is. 
Consumed more wine in a day than you and I do in a week but is always fine.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Saying this though, one of our contractors is coming in and having a pub lunch so I might join them for half.
> 
> I like 'Bazza The IT Man'


 
we all like Bazza


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we all like Bazza


 
He is one of life's failures that somehow seems to still win.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did you go back in tyne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> Gazza was at the football at White Hart Lane last night and I found myself humming "Fog on the Tyne"


I did take a cooked chicken and a fishing rod in case of an emergency


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

thankyou - I'm here all week


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It seems that a 2 day week lies ahead next week, followed by a six day weekend


 
3 day week, 5 day weekend, 3 day week, 4 day weekend, 4 day week for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> thankyou - I'm here all week


 
Good job it's nearly Friday then


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 3 day week, 5 day weekend, 3 day week, 4 day weekend, 4 day week for me



4 day week, 4 day weekend, 3 day week,5 day weekend - I am loving April


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good job it's nearly Friday then


 
you should go back in Tyne in the Tyne tunnel  


I'm still here all week


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 3 day week, 5 day weekend, 3 day week, 4 day weekend, 4 day week for me


 
This needs a league table? 
Dragger working the least number of days between now and 02nd of May?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

7 days for me


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 7 days for me



Including today?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

8 days, if I don't count today which is practically over


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

7 days, if I don't count today which is practically over


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Including today?


 
8 if you include today, I had written it off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

8 for me too, including today.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

6  (inc. today)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Including today: 

6 - hiccup
8 - neonwilderness 
8 - QueenOfGoths
8 - Badgers
9 - marty21

Spot the c**t ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Including today:
> 
> 6 - hiccup
> 8 - neonwilderness
> ...


 
Actually I got it wrong and it is 9 (including today) for me too - sorry I appear to have forgotten how to count!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Spot the c**t ^


 
I only hope the extra days are for a camping trip to Clapham Common


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

8 

9 including today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 8
> 
> 9 including today


 
hiccup owes us all


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

6... is the magic number


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the magic number


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Just switched on our new Draytek Vigor 2820Vn Wireless router which is pure sex by the way


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone remember The Garbage Pail Kids?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone remember The Garbage Pail Kids?


yes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yes


 
Moist Joyce?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

TGPKs made me feel sooo sick as a kid 

In other news I have a can of Cherry Coke (first time in years, don't normally drink fizzy non alcoholic stuff) and the makings of a crisp sandwich


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Moist Joyce?


Don't remember that one in particular.

kittyP... I grew up with many brothers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

People are going to the pub now it seems...


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Don't remember that one in particular.
> 
> kittyP... I grew up with many brothers


 
I remember crying when my cousins made me look at them 
Such a wuss


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People are going to the pub now it seems...


 
You kinda people?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You kinda people?


 
Nope, I am going to ignore them and dither about the place


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Don't remember that one in particular.
> 
> kittyP... I grew up with many brothers


 
Oi Biddly, drag meet on the 28th?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Just remembered that the MD and an unfortunate colleague are going to a charity dinner tonight featuring Des O'Conner


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered that the MD and an unfortunate colleague are going to a charity dinner tonight featuring Des O'Conner


 
Poor colleague


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered that the MD and an unfortunate colleague are going to a charity dinner tonight featuring Des O'Conner



are they eating him or is he doing a turn ? 



and it's O'Connor!   It's my mum's maiden name 


unless he is a tribute act


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oi Biddly, drag meet on the 28th?


College. wtf is it about Thursdays


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered that the MD and an unfortunate colleague are going to a charity dinner tonight featuring Des O'Conner


 
Free drink?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Poor colleague


We are currently trying to decide of Des wears a wig, I'm trying to convince him to ask or try and pull it off


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are they eating him or is he doing a turn ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I use to think his name was Deso Conner


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are they eating him or is he doing a turn ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> The event features the much loved entertainer Des O'Connor and his orchestra and takes place at the Leeds United Centenary Pavilion on Thursday the 14th April. It promises to be a great evening's entertainment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
When something advertises itself by saying "It promises to be a great evening's entertainment" you just know it isn't going to be!!  I include myself in this.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> College. wtf is it about Thursdays


 
FFS!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FFS!!!


What? It's my first day back at college, nowt I can do about that. Just do drinks without me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What? It's my first day back at college, nowt I can do about that. Just do drinks without me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When something advertises itself by saying "It promises to be a great evening's entertainment" you just know it isn't going to be!!  I include myself in this.


 
Like a kebab shop claiming to be the best kebab in town


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> College. wtf is it about Thursdays


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Royal Wedding lunch biddly?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-13070369


 
Consett


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When something advertises itself by saying "It promises to be a great evening's entertainment" you just know it isn't going to be!!  I include myself in this.


 
I'm sure it will be entertaining, just not in they way they intended


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Consett


 
I'm surprised they didn't just burn it down


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm surprised they didn't just burn it down


 
The billboard or the funeral parlour?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm surprised they didn't just burn it down


 
The billboard or Des O'Connor or the funeral parlour?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

All of the above


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are currently trying to decide of Des wears a wig, I'm trying to convince him to ask or try and pull it off


 
there is lead in his pencil tbf, his latest missus has a kid by him, she's in her 30s, he must be about 80


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Heh 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13078895


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

No one has responded to my ukelele advert on freecycle. How am I going to play "With My Little Stick of Blackpool Rock" now 

The only thing I know about Consett is that Phileas Fogg's crisps originated from there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No one has responded to bu ukelele advert of freecycle. How am I going to play "With My Little Stick of Blackpool Rock" now


 
Try Gumtree?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try Gumtree?


 
Mmm....I may do that *goes off humming When I'm Cleaning Windows*


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm....I may do that *goes off humming When I'm Cleaning Windows*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13078895


 
He might need to cover a few scratches pronto in case his dad finds out.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He might need to cover a few scratches pronto in case his dad finds out.


 
Sounds like FR to me?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> He might need to cover a few scratches pronto in case his dad finds out.


 
A bit of T-Cut will sort it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like FR to me?


 
Could well be


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Right __~ time for this lazy fuckwit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13078895


 
That is one ugly fucking car though, especially the orange coloured version!

However I shall pass on the tour dates of the Wu Tang Clan, via a link from that page, to Mr. QofG's as he may be interested. However I shall probably take their advice and not fuck wit them.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is one ugly fucking car though, especially the orange coloured version!
> 
> However I shall pass on the tour dates of the Wu Tang Clan, via a link from that page, to Mr. QofG's as he may be interested. However I shall probably take their advice and not fuck wit them.


 
If Mr QoG does see them make sure he brings the ruckus.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If Mr QoG does see them make sure he brings the ruckus.


 


I had to google that though as my knowledge of the Wu Tang Clan begins and ends with "Don't Wanna Fuck Wit Me"...I shall just add the  that Mr.QofG's will do when I relate this to him later


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13078895


 
Son - Dad, I have some good news and some bad news

Dad - give me the good news first 

Son - me and my girlfriend only have minor injuries 

Dad - and the bad news? 

Son - I fucked up your supercar - wrote it off, totally mashed it up 

Dad -


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

lazyboss now on third meeting of the day - he hasn't had the chance to live up to his name today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

In other news, we have now passed today's target


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, we have now passed today's target


 
already?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, we have now passed today's target


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, we have now passed today's target


 
already?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had big bad boss on my arse - wants to put it in a sling - the Mayor is on her ass.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

it should however be lazyboss with his ass in a sling


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> already?


 
8806.

We need to do about 150 posts a day to hit target, we are averaging about 170


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've had big bad boss on my arse - wants to put it in a sling - the Mayor is on her ass.


 
The DA will be onto you soon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 8806.
> 
> We need to do about 150 posts a day to hit target, we are averaging about 170



A solid effort considering the amount of days off. 
There should be some awards I feel?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The DA will be onto you soon


 
the DA needs to bawl out lazyboss on this one


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A solid effort considering the amount of days off.
> There should be some awards I feel?



I think we may get a special mention in Will's speech


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we may get a special mention in Will's speech


 
is he going to award us an extra bank holiday ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the DA needs to bawl out lazyboss on this one


 
Take his badge and his gun I feel?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Take his badge and his gun I feel?


 
he'll get 24 hours


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

lost some good earrings, going mental lookinfg for them...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is he going to award us an extra bank holiday ?


 
I'll ask him at the wedding.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lost some good earrings, going mental lookinfg for them...


 
have you checked the fridge?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he'll get 24 hours


 
With the DA on his ass?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With the DA on his ass?


 
bad times


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have you checked the fridge?


 
yeah and all my bags and all my jeans pockets, and i cleaned my desk and gone through the rest of my shit, like wtf???


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah and all my bags and all my jeans pockets, and i cleaned my desk and gone through the rest of my shit, like wtf???


 
Where did you have them last?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times


 
The DA takes no prisoners


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

have you checked your ears ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah and all my bags and all my jeans pockets, and i cleaned my desk and gone through the rest of my shit, like wtf???


 
Are you wearing them?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

I am aiming for a 3.30pm departure as I can barely stand now  I would leave sooner but am on my own in the office as everyone else has elected to take late lunches.

I haven't felt this bad for months, so much so if I am not feeling better tomorrow I may have to call my MS nurse.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am aiming for a 3.30pm departure as I can barely stand now  I would leave sooner but am on my own in the office as everyone else has elected to take late lunches.
> 
> I haven't felt this bad for months, so much so if I am not feeling better tomorrow I may have to call my MS nurse.


 


Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon


 
Thank you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am aiming for a 3.30pm departure as I can barely stand now  I would leave sooner but am on my own in the office as everyone else has elected to take late lunches.
> 
> I haven't felt this bad for months, so much so if I am not feeling better tomorrow I may have to call my MS nurse.


 
I bet you will be sprinting to Paddington as soon as you're out of the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I bet you will be sprinting to Paddington as soon as you're out of the office


 
Depends on whether anyone is giving out free samples 

Which I have to say have been lacking recently. Last year I got some potatoes, marmite on toast (that was a _great_ day!), marmite bars, warburtons bread, some kind of orange juice and some breakfast cereal type thing.

This year we've had some shower gel...and that's about it. Sort it out corporations, I want free stuff!!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

no i am not wearing them and if i knew where i had them last i wouldn't be fuckin looking would i


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Depends on whether anyone is giving out free samples
> 
> Which I have to say have been lacking recently. Last year I got some potatoes, marmite on toast (that was a _great_ day!), marmite bars, warburtons bread, some kind of orange juice and some breakfast cereal type thing.
> 
> This year we've had some shower gel...and that's about it. Sort it out corporations, I want free stuff!!


 
Don't think we've had anything this year.

Last year I got some yogurt, deodorant, iced tea and those little energy drinks that look like poppers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> no i am not wearing them and if i knew where i had them last i wouldn't be fuckin looking would i


 
If you were them where would you be?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This year we've had some shower gel...and that's about it. Sort it out corporations, I want free stuff!!


 
I get nothing on the dragciderbus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I get nothing on the dragciderbus


 


The marmite on toast one was my favourite, it was around the time that they used Paddington Bear to market it (was that last year or the year before?!). I came out of the tube saw a man sized Paddington Bear walking about then noticed the stall and squealed "MARMITE!" rather too loudly, grabbed a piece of toast....and then went back for a second!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I get nothing on the dragciderbus


 
Driving doesn't offer any freebies either.  Although Asda often have free samples of stuff, the other day it was bits of sausage and bacon


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

not enjoying the 3-4 hour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Driving doesn't offer any freebies either.  Although Asda often have free samples of stuff, the other day it was bits of sausage and bacon



How much did you get?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

A bit of each, then went round the aisle and got the same again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Driving doesn't offer any freebies either.  Although Asda often have free samples of stuff, the other day it was bits of sausage and bacon


 
Saisnburys in Maidenhead are quite good at that - lumps of cheese and ham, bits of quiche or pork pie and olives. Though sometimes I feel guilty for taking a sample and not buying, especially if the people behind the deli counter are looking at me expectantly


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bit of each, then went round the aisle and got the same again


 
Did you change your appearance for the second sweep? You know, like took your coat off or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah.  Was with a colleague and did consider swapping coats for a third attempt


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Saisnburys in Maidenhead are quite good at that - lumps of cheese and ham, bits of quiche or pork pie and olives. Though sometimes I feel guilty for taking a sample and not buying, especially if the people behind the deli counter are looking at me expectantly


 
Tbf this is for a local (I think) butcher, so they're not directly selling just directing you to their stuff in the shop.  And I buy their extortionate pies, so need to get my monies worth


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Current topic of conversation in the office is that children, the disabled and fat people should be banned from shopping centres


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nah.  Was with a colleague and did consider swapping coats for a third attempt



Awesome! I like going to that level of effort to lessen my guilt when I take about 4p worth of free meat from one of the richest companies in Britain. 



neonwilderness said:


> Current topic of conversation in the office is that children, the disabled and fat people should be banned from shopping centres



I think children banned after 17:30 on weekdays would be fine.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Current topic of conversation in the office is that children, the disabled and fat people should be banned from shopping centres


 


Why?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Current topic of conversation in the office is that children, the disabled and fat people should be banned from shopping centres


 
If they saw a fat, disabled child in a shopping centre would they explode with rage!?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

How about making the confectionery/meat/soft drink aisles narrower? 
Nice wide salad aisles.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Still here btw....have got to wait until the boss gets back before I can leave, which I am hoping will be in the next 10 mins.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If they saw a fat, disabled child in a shopping centre would they explode with rage!?


 
I expect so, they are now on to fat children and are getting quite excitable


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Why?


 
Mr OneShow has been out for lunch and probably slightly inconvenienced by them getting in his way


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I expect so, they are now on to fat children and are getting quite excitable


 
I love this shit in the office. 
When the Tory Two get going here it is awesome.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I expect so, they are now on to fat children and are getting quite excitable


 
Would it have never happened in their day? Is it the fault of video games? Or TV? Do kids today not know they are born?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Would it have never happened in their day? Is it the fault of video games? Or TV? Do kids today not know they are born?


 
They should be locked up until they are 18 then sent down the mine to do a proper job for £2 a week


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr OneShow has been out for lunch and probably slightly inconvenienced by them getting in his way


 
You should go one step further and say they should be sent to camps.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They should be locked up until they are 18 then sent down the mine to do a proper job for £2 a week


 
Bring back National Service


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh it's all been go here whilst I was away from my desk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You should go one step further and say they should be sent to camps.


 
They would probably agree with me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

In fact they should bring back National Service...but just for fat people. And the disabled. That'll teach 'em!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Gosh it's all been go here whilst I was *away from my desk*.


 
What have you been up to?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it when people start complaining about "kids today". 

"They spend all their time hanging around street corners or playing computer games" Yes, because when you were younger you spent all your time inside doing your homework didn't you? 

"We never had phones or ipods when we were younger." You're right. Let's stop all technological advancement and revert back to using spinning tops.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG the boss is back, I am outta here. Laters y'all!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

my colleague wants 

ALL IMMIGRANTS TO BE TAGGED SO THEY CAN BE FOUND AND KICKED OUT WHEN THEY BECOME ILLEGALS


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bring back National Service


 
And hanging! 

I was hanged as a lad and it never did me any harm!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG the boss is back, I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 
take it easy Qoggie 


and remember to stop for free stuff on the way home.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I love it when people start complaining about "kids today".
> 
> "They spend all their time hanging around street corners or playing computer games" Yes, because when you were younger you spent all your time inside doing your homework didn't you?
> 
> "We never had phones or ipods when we were younger." You're right. Let's stop all technological advancement and revert back to using spinning tops.


 

we'd have got into less trouble if we'd had phones and ipods tbf


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague wants
> 
> ALL IMMIGRANTS TO BE TAGGED SO THEY CAN BE FOUND AND KICKED OUT WHEN THEY BECOME ILLEGALS


 
Liberal voter?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG the boss is back, I am outta here. Laters y'all!


Hope you're feeling much better tomorrow missus.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What have you been up to?


 
I was at a talk given by the National Video Game Archive. It was most interesting. Plus, they had Jet Set Willy running on a C64 emulator, running on a Macbook Air, on a big projector screen.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG the boss is back, I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 
/cunt 

(but we will let her off this time)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I was at a talk given by the National Video Game Archive. It was most interesting. Plus, they had Jet Set Willy running on a C64 emulator, running on a Macbook Air, on a big projector screen.


 
Wut? 

Is that work then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> And hanging!
> 
> I was hanged as a lad and it never did me any harm!


Hanging's too good for them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

af'noon all. been a busy little bee here.

got scolded by the boss this morning cos one of my co-workers was upset by my swearing and asked me to tone it down 

don't know what he's fucking on about frankly, the moany x-tian cunt....


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I was at a talk given by the National Video Game Archive. It was most interesting. Plus, they had Jet Set Willy running on a C64 emulator, running on a Macbook Air, on a big projector screen.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon all. been a busy little bee here.
> 
> got scolded by the boss this morning cos one of my co-workers was upset by my swearing and asked me to tone it down
> 
> don't know what he's fucking on about frankly, the moany x-tian cunt....


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG the boss is back, I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 
Take care!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

I am bloody cold and shpuld be cleaning my kitchen, but I can't be fucked


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon all. been a busy little bee here.
> 
> got scolded by the boss this morning cos one of my co-workers was upset by my swearing and asked me to tone it down
> 
> don't know what he's fucking on about frankly, the moany x-tian cunt....


 
 What you been up to Paulie?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am bloody cold and shpuld be cleaning my kitchen, but I can't be fucked


 
Might warm you up? 
Any chance the earrings are in the kitchen?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wut?
> 
> Is that work then?


 
Yup 

Was videoing the talk.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon all. been a busy little bee here.
> 
> got scolded by the boss this morning cos one of my co-workers was upset by my swearing and asked me to tone it down
> 
> don't know what he's fucking on about frankly, the moany x-tian cunt....



you should be more fucking careful with your cunting language imo


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Might warm you up?
> Any chance the earrings are in the kitchen?


 
fridge ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you should be more fucking careful with your cunting language imo


 
^ this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yup
> 
> Was videoing the talk.



I was sending emails that people will ignore. 
Perhaps I should be paid more


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am bloody cold and shpuld be cleaning my kitchen, but I can't be fucked


 
you found those earrings yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Might warm you up?
> Any chance the earrings are in the kitchen?


 
it might, I need a bath though to really warm up, I've just sat around all day being cold :| I dont think my earrings are in the kitchen tbh  I'm actually screwing about them now cus I got a family dinner tomorrow night


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> ^ this


 
mind you, he was swearing at fucking Christians - surely that's fucking ok?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it might, I need a bath though to really warm up, I've just sat around all day being cold :| I dont think my earrings are in the kitchen tbh  I'm actually screwing about them now cus I got a family dinner tomorrow night


 
You got another pair?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

ffs my cat is awake and is bothering me for food 2 hours early :|


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> af'noon all. been a busy little bee here.
> 
> got scolded by the boss this morning cos one of my co-workers was upset by my swearing and asked me to tone it down
> 
> don't know what he's fucking on about frankly, the moany x-tian cunt....


 


I am starting to really fucking shit myself now 

However, I just bought a cuddly toy rabbit to go with my performance tonight, which has cheered me up.

One of the poems is about a sickly Easter bunny who used to be in a magic act, but now hides inside Easter eggs, and attacks angelic children when they put their fingers inside the egg   (he has to eat their souls in order to survive)

I've just wrapped a bandage round his head.  Going too far?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You got another pair?


 
omg... not ones that will go with what I wanna wear as much...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> ffs my cat is awake and is bothering me for food 2 hours early :|


 
Would your cat have moved the earrings?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would your cat have moved the earrings?


 
no! stop getting me more vexed than I need to be ffs!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> ffs my cat is awake and is bothering me for food 2 hours early :|


 
*thinks*





No one has made Royal Wedding cat food yet. A gap in the market?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Going too far?


 
Not nearly far enough.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> no! stop getting me more vexed than I need to be ffs!!!


 
yeah Badgers 

*shakes fist*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *thinks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Princess Pussy is a catchy brand name


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> no! stop getting me more vexed than I need to be ffs!!!


 
Don't think about Magpies then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> One of the poems is about a sickly Easter bunny who used to be in a magic act, but now hides inside Easter eggs, and attacks angelic children when they put their fingers inside the egg   (he has to eat their souls in order to survive)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Princess Pussy is a catchy brand name


 
Good idea....good idea.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What you been up to Paulie?


it's my usual method of working with IST when it doesn't do what I want it to do i.e. curse the fucker.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *shakes fist*


 
I have gone too far


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yeah Badgers
> 
> *shakes fist*


yeah marty 

*shakes cat*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
  I manage to actually horrify a couple of fellow poets with this one, so am gonna give a warning before I do it tonight hehe

Me other one is about Jesus, 'Maria', menstruation, fucking, and loss of virginity.  Perfect for Easter


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have gone too far


 
There is going to be trouble!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I manage to actually horrify a couple of fellow poets with this one


 
The sign of a good poem IMO


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

9k today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 9k today?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I manage to actually horrify a couple of fellow poets with this one, so am gonna give a warning before I do it tonight hehe
> 
> Me other one is about Jesus, 'Maria', menstruation, fucking, and loss of virginity.  Perfect for Easter


 

I would love to go to this!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 9k today?


 
Possible I guess


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I think Marty want's your job neon! 

In other news drag meet on the 28th


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
8955 would see us past tomorrows target


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news drag meet on the 28th


 
10k celebrations?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think Marty want's your job neon!
> 
> In other news drag meet on the 28th


 

no


and 

yes


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 8955 would see us past tomorrows target


 
yes


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The sign of a good poem IMO



I couldn't believe their reactions tbh - I did tell them afterwards it's fucking MEANT to be grotesque, you are MEANT to feel revulsion. Duh 



machine cat said:


> I would love to go to this!


 
Aw, shame you can't mate.  I WILL be upsetting quite a few people tonight I imagine


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 8955 would see us past tomorrows target


 
Blimey, this is now getting tricky! 

If we get ahead of ourselves we risk getting to 10k before the big day?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aw, shame you can't mate.  I WILL be upsetting quite a few people tonight I imagine


 
Film it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 9k today?


easy


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I should really eat something... I'm going to the shop.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Blimey, this is now getting tricky!
> 
> If we get ahead of ourselves we risk getting to 10k before the big day?



careful now 



machine cat said:


> Film it!



this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I should really eat something... I'm going to the shop.


 
frazzles


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Film it!


 
Would if I had a decent phone.  A mate takes the photos for the poetry site though, so hopefully she'll get a decent one of me and Myxy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I should really eat something... I'm going to the shop.


nah, don't listen to marty, monster munch are the snack de jour


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm doing my bit to slow us down by leaving at 4.30 and going to the pub


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 10k celebrations?


 
This is the rub ^ 

I thought that on the 28th we should park the drag on 9,999 posts and then let our royal correspondent machine cat hit the post button as the words 'kiss the bride' are said in Westminster Abbey


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I should really eat something... I'm going to the shop.


 
Get us a Cream Egg would ya please?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I should really eat something... I'm going to the shop.


 
Smiths Square Crisps


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the rub ^
> 
> I thought that on the 28th we should park the drag on 9,999 posts and then let our royal correspondent machine cat hit the post button as the words 'kiss the bride' are said in Westminster Abbey


 
this would make their day perfect


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the rub ^
> 
> I thought that on the 28th we should park the drag on 9,999 posts and then let our royal correspondent machine cat hit the post button as the words 'kiss the bride' are said in Westminster Abbey


 


I fear we may peak too early for that.  Perhaps a new royal wedding drag thread could be started on the 29th instead?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the rub ^
> 
> I thought that on the 28th we should park the drag on 9,999 posts and then let our royal correspondent machine cat hit the post button as the words 'kiss the bride' are said in Westminster Abbey


 
Sounds like a plan


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the rub ^
> 
> I thought that on the 28th we should park the drag on 9,999 posts and then let our royal correspondent machine cat hit the post button as the words 'kiss the bride' are said in Westminster Abbey


i'm liking your planning there chief


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Get us a Cream Egg would ya please?


 
Be very very careful when you bite into it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Get us a Cream Egg would ya please?


 
They are smaller than they used to be


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Be very very careful when you bite into it


 
Why? 

Edit: I get it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Be very very careful when you bite into it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are smaller than they used to be


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this would make their day perfect


 


neonwilderness said:


> I fear we may peak too early for that.  Perhaps a new royal wedding drag thread could be started on the 29th instead?


 


machine cat said:


> Sounds like a plan


 
It is possible. 
I doubt that we can hold back on the 10k on this thread. 
Perhaps a mod could lock in on 9,999 for us and then we could start the 2011 summer drag thread. 
Unlock the current drag and film our royal correspondent machine cat taking the plaudits. 
We could sent the photos, print out of the thread and stuff to W&K afterwards.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm liking your planning there chief


 
If we are really disciplined then you could hit 30,000 and I could hit 40,000 at the same moment


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Or we could delete some older posts


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is possible.
> I doubt that we can hold back on the 10k on this thread.
> Perhaps a mod could lock in on 9,999 for us and then we could start the 2011 summer drag thread.
> Unlock the current drag and film our royal correspondent machine cat taking the plaudits.
> We could sent the photos, print out of the thread and stuff to W&K afterwards.


 
This sounds like the way forward.  I reckon we'll hit 10k on the 26th


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If we are really disciplined then you could hit 30,000 and I could hit 40,000 at the same moment


i dunno if i could do a thousand posts in 2 weeks tho


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is possible.
> I doubt that we can hold back on the 10k on this thread.
> Perhaps a mod could lock in on 9,999 for us and then we could start the 2011 summer drag thread.
> Unlock the current drag and film our royal correspondent machine cat taking the plaudits.
> We could sent the photos, print out of the thread and stuff to W&K afterwards.


 


hiccup said:


> Or we could delete some older posts


 
Has anyone asked Will and Kate about this?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Or we could delete some older posts



Who's posts? 



neonwilderness said:


> This sounds like the way forward.  I reckon we'll hit 10k on the 26th



Yup, it will fail  



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i dunno if i could do a thousand posts in 2 weeks tho


 
Got a PA?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Radio Woman is killing me. 
I was singing to 'You're The One That I Want' from Grease


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who's posts?
> 
> ...


 
Well I suppose we'll need some sort of consultation exercise


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Has anyone asked Will and Kate about this?


 
You are the royal correspondent


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well I suppose we'll need some sort of consultation exercise


 
I think we can all agree to cull the two FR posts in this thread?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You are the royal correspondent


 
I'll get right on it...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

This afternoon has been fairly painless, especially considering I've been doing fuck all for the last hour and a half


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

The others are leaving on 'the express' as they call it. 
What 'the express' really consists of is Radio Woman's Peugeot 206 which drops them at the local train station.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This afternoon has been fairly painless, especially considering I've been doing fuck all for the last hour and a half


 
The drag abides


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The others are leaving on 'the express' as they call it.
> What 'the express' really consists of is Radio Woman's Peugeot 206 which drops them at the local train station.


 
Have you been excluded?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The drag abides


 
Got through more than I expected this morning, so though I'd better pace myself a bit.  Shame I can't get away with doing some sly freelance work here


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think we can all agree to cull the two FR posts in this thread?


 
I thought maybe every question marty has ever responded to, so it looks like he's talking to himself.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I thought maybe every question marty has ever responded to, so it looks like he's talking to himself.


 


Right, I'm off!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you been excluded?


 
They head towards Putney/Richmond and I head towards Brixton. 
Never the twain shall meet it seems


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I thought maybe every question marty has ever responded to, so it looks like he's talking to himself.


 
Like an evening in his local?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2011)

right chaps, time to hit the road and drink pints i think, laters


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Pints eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

A woman is glaring at me drinking cider on the bus. 
She is wearing a fetching hat and yellow jacket combo. 
The jacket says police support on the back. 
There may be some unpleasantness.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

I got pitta, humous, crisps & jammie dodgers. a feast, lads, a fucking FEAST


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got pitta, humous, crisps & jammie dodgers. a feast, lads, a fucking FEAST


 
Sounds good! 
Are you warming the pittas? 

Any earring news or still issues there?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds good!
> Are you warming the pittas?
> 
> Any earring news or still issues there?


 
still M.I.A, I've given up, couldn't be fucked to warm the pitta I'm hungry


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> still M.I.A, I've given up, couldn't be fucked to warm the pitta I'm hungry


 
M.I.A? 

Tufty and I had crisp sarnies and raspberry jam doughnuts with a spliff this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> still M.I.A, I've given up, couldn't be fucked to warm the pitta I'm hungry


 
((earrings)) 

I can't do the pitta cold


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

New jacket!! (and a rather tired looking quoggy )


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

lush!!!!!!!! thank fuck for the nazis, only thing they got right was style


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

kittyP said:


> M.I.A?


 
missing in action


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lush!!!!!!!! thank fuck for the nazis, only thing they got right was style


 
Thanks - and I thought you were calling me a nazi for a minute, lol


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

nah that angular zip is from their panzer jackets init lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A woman is glaring at me drinking cider on the bus.
> She is wearing a fetching hat and yellow jacket combo.
> The jacket says police support on the back.
> There may be some unpleasantness.


 
Political correctness gone mad


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

I really want an original one, but I live in a jewish ghetto


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A woman is glaring at me drinking cider on the bus.
> She is wearing a fetching hat and yellow jacket combo.
> The jacket says police support on the back.
> There may be some unpleasantness.


 
She is a obviously a do-gooder...breath cider fumes on her, and maybe spill some on her feet!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I really want an original one, but I live in a jewish ghetto


 
That is a well cut jacket tbf!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr.QofG's is cooking as my legs are too wobbly to stand up. It should be chicken tagine but may be an Easter egg with some chilli sauce on it.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a well cut jacket tbf!


 

they all were


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but may be an Easter egg with some chilli sauce on it.


 
 Sounds nutritious and delicious to me Qoggy. 

Up early doors today for some reason. Perhaps the realisation that it is Freeday Friday had sneaked into my sleeping thoughts?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Political correctness gone mad


 
She didn't say anything about the cider. 
Perhaps I should quiet or maybe report her?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 15, 2011)

Bloody hell Badgers, you're up early again!  Mr Yu is the same, always pottering around before it's even light.  

Friday though!!!  No proper drag here today, I may have a cheeky smoke and do some calligraphy homework...  

Any weekend plans, draggers?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Bloody hell Badgers, you're up early again!  Mr Yu is the same, always pottering around before it's even light.
> 
> Friday though!!!  No proper drag here today, I may have a cheeky smoke and do some calligraphy homework...
> 
> Any weekend plans, draggers?


 
Morning Yu_Gi  
Hope the day has been cooler today? 

I quite like the early starts really. Means I get to potter about, slowly enjoy the coffee and morning cigarettes. Do not like waking up and getting going straight away. Friday is good day, the office is lazy in the morning and not even pretending to work in the afternoon. 

Weekend is okay. Tonight is a walk in the park and some slobbing about on the sofa. Tomorrow we have a wedding to go to. Weddings are one of those things that are okay once you get there but a fucking hassle. Sunday will be another early start for the Chinese Grand Prix in Shanghai. Up at 6am for the race then probably a fried breakfast and lazing on the sofa


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Poirot on Radio 4 is finished and second coffee is nearly done. 
One more smoke and then off to the grim meat-hook reality that is work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Dragbus 
Busy today for some reason.
Should be in early though, may lead to an early finish. 
Not a bad Friday Frock turnout in Clapham and a couple of smashing blouses too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I thought maybe every question marty has ever responded to, so it looks like he's talking to himself.




after all I've done for you 

morning *everybody else*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> New jacket!! (and a rather tired looking quoggy )



that looks


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

1000 to go?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

morning all 


headphones broke on the way in


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> headphones broke on the way in



What? 
They were new?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What?
> They were new?


 
Yep... wire went (again). I tried to take care of them too 

The worst thing was it happened before catching the train so I had to spend 20 minutes listening to two girls getting excited about last night's Eastenders.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

A fried egg sandwich, cup of tea, and I'm all set for a vaguely unproductive day in the office 

Bus not bike today, as there will be beer after work, and I don't want to be a hazard to traffic. 

(I'm sorry marty  )


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yep... wire went (again). I tried to take care of them too
> 
> The worst thing was it happened before catching the train so I had to spend 20 minutes listening to two girls getting excited about last night's Eastenders.


 
In-ear ones or the bigger ones?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yep... wire went (again). I tried to take care of them too


 
How long did you have them? 
Might be worth sending back for refund?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In-ear ones or the bigger ones?


 
In-ear.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How long did you have them?
> Might be worth sending back for refund?


 
Not sure if I still have the receipt.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In-ear.


 
These are the fucking daddy - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302853468&sr=1-218

Best in-ear cans I have ever heard


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure if I still have the receipt.


 
Proof of payment?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In-ear.


 
They are cursed, I used to have the same problem when I used to commute to uni 

Morning btw


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning btw



Hi


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These are the fucking daddy - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302853468&sr=1-218
> 
> Best in-ear cans I have ever heard


 
 The price!



Badgers said:


> Proof of payment?


 
I payed cash


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are cursed, I used to have the same problem when I used to commute to uni
> 
> Morning btw


 
Morning neon


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Err, 8955 today?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The price!


 
They are worth every single penny. 
On this I stake my reputation as a gentlemen.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are worth every single penny.
> On this I stake my reputation as a gentlemen.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
*I stake my reputation*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *I stake my reputation*


 
What reputation?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like hiccup


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What reputation?


 
Oh yeah!
 

In other news everyone else is here now so the radio has changed. 
Tragic FM currently playing the Fame theme music.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Pardon?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

you what?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Say again?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a new mobile. 
See if I can chuck it on work expenses. 
18 month contract it seems.
Is this wise?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

iphone?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> iphone?


 
Nah, got one.... 
Work calls are starting to take over my phone though. 
Think it is time for a separate work phone that is all corporate and stuff. 
Nothing to do with wanting a new toy or anything.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Motorola DynaTAC?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Motorola DynaTAC?


 
Sadly not 

Thinking I may go for an HTC Desire HD or is that cheeky?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These are the fucking daddy - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floy...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302853468&sr=1-218
> 
> Best in-ear cans I have ever heard



£139.99 though!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> (I'm sorry marty  )



Well it's Friday and I have love and forgiveness in my heart.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not
> 
> Thinking I may go for an HTC Desire HD or is that cheeky?


Probably a good move if you can get away with it, I've heard good things about them.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Well it's Friday and I have love and forgiveness in my heart.


 
Who are you talking to?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £139.99 though!


 
You pay peanuts you get shit


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

Mornin chaps!! Freedayyy yayy!! Fucking starving.  Anyhow, as promised, here's a couple of pics from last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

How did the bunny poem go down?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin chaps!! Freedayyy yayy!! Fucking starving.  Anyhow, as promised, here's a couple of pics from last night



excellent - night went well?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You pay peanuts you get shit


 
I could get many bags of peanuts for that money - they would last me several weeks


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who are you talking to?


 
everyone


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin chaps!! Freedayyy yayy!! Fucking starving.  Anyhow, as promised, here's a couple of pics from last night




have you posted your poems anywhere soj?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin chaps!! Freedayyy yayy!! Fucking starving.  Anyhow, as promised, here's a couple of pics from last night


 

Brilliant! 


Good night?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> everyone


 
and no one?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

how are your legs this morning quoggy?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I really like hiccup


 


marty21 said:


> Well it's Friday and I have love and forgiveness in my heart.


 
Well today is going swimmingly so far.

Swimmingly. Odd word that. Swimmingly swimmingly swimmingly.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Everyone having a conversation about music in the office*

Newbie 1: So what kind of music do you like machine cat?

Me: Breakcore.

*Silence*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How did the bunny poem go down?


 


marty21 said:


> excellent - night went well?



Yup, bunny poem went down a fucking storm! Weirdly, all the ladies LOVED it, and kept coming up to me all night telling me so   WELL in hehe 


diddlybiddly said:


> have you posted your poems anywhere soj?



Aye chuck, will pm you



machine cat said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> Good night?



Yup mate - didn't upset anyone in the end, quite the opposite! Shame


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Everyone having a conversation about music in the office*
> 
> Newbie 1: So what kind of music do you like machine cat?
> 
> ...



they should have upped the anti - by replying 

'well I love hard core garage breakcore, bitch'


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they should have upped the anti - by replying
> 
> 'well I love hard core garage breakcore, bitch'


 


raggastep dub-core


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yup mate - didn't upset anyone in the end, quite the opposite! Shame


 
 I was hoping for a story about you being chased out of town by angry poet lovers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> how are your legs this morning quoggy?


 
Much better thanks - still dog tired but am managing without my stick today. Plus I am wearing my new jacket so am feeling well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I am wearing my new jacket so am feeling well


 
Ah, the fairer sex.... 

Buy them a trinket and they forget all the bad


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well today is going swimmingly so far.
> 
> Swimmingly. Odd word that. Swimmingly swimmingly swimmingly.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yup, bunny poem went down a fucking storm! Weirdly, all the ladies LOVED it, and kept coming up to me all night telling me so   WELL in hehe
> 
> 
> Aye chuck, will pm you
> ...



pm me too


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not sure if I still have the receipt.


 
Nevermind


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Much better thanks - still dog tired but am managing without my stick today. Plus I am wearing my new jacket so am feeling well


Yay, this is good news - not the tired bit, but the no stick bit


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Quog you are looking soooooo slim  How did you do it? 

Oh and Soj your hair is wicked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Quog you are looking soooooo slim  How did you do it?
> 
> Oh and Soj your hair is wicked


 
Thank you  Still on the healthy eating diet thing...though not today as I have been promised takeaway pizza later!!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you  Still on the healthy eating diet thing...though not today as I have been promised takeaway pizza later!!


 
I need to get back to work. I find it impossible when at home. 

Yay for pizza though


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Everyone having a conversation about music in the office*
> 
> Newbie 1: So what kind of music do you like machine cat?
> 
> ...


  I get that when I'm asked about music too. No one in here, apart from the music anorak brothers upstairs has heard of ANYTHING I like!  



machine cat said:


> I was hoping for a story about you being chased out of town by angry poet lovers



I know! What's worse, is that I got a public apology, on the stage no less, from one of the poets I had really pissed off with it beforehand!  Fuck me. I'm losing me touch 



kittyP said:


> Oh and Soj your hair is wicked


 
Oh, ta love!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know! What's worse, is that I got a public apology, on the stage no less, from one of the poets I had really pissed off with it beforehand!  Fuck me. I'm losing me touch


 
You'll have to up your game!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know! What's worse, is that I got a public apology, on the stage no less, from one of the poets I had really pissed off with it beforehand!  Fuck me. I'm losing me touch


 


I think extra effort is needed for next time.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

I once get heckled at a poetry gig - I was up on stage and a slow witted audience member was continuing his heckling of the previous poet - I ignored him, but then ran into him in the toilet - he looked a bit scared of me then I put him right on the heckling - told him he had over heckled


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

Only my friend and I in today, the boss and the newbie are both off. Hurrah! We intend to do as little work as possible


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know! What's worse, is that I got a public apology, on the stage no less, from one of the poets I had really pissed off with it beforehand!  Fuck me. I'm losing me touch


 you've lost that loving feeling


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Kebab day is here again...
I am not trying the Jamaican Pattie this week, need a safe pair of hands. 


Donner Kebab - Fine cuts of lamb served along with salad & sauce
£4.80

Shish Kebab - Cubes of filleted lamb prepared with spices
£5.80

Chicken Kebab - Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices
£5.80 

Mixed Kebab - Donner, shish & kofte kebab
£7.00

Special Mixed Kebab - Donner, shish, kofte & chicken salad
£8.20


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab day is here again...
> I am not trying the Jamaican Pattie this week, need a safe pair of hands.
> 
> 
> ...



Special Mixed Kebab


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Special Mixed Kebab


 
^ This man talks sense.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am not trying the Jamaican Pattie this week




Chicken kebab then


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab day is here again...
> I am not trying the Jamaican Pattie this week, need a safe pair of hands.
> 
> 
> ...


shish with extra chillis and extra chilli sauce


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ This man talks sense.


 
oh dear 

you're befuddled


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Special Mixed Kebab


 
I might get the Special Mixed Kebab this week and weigh the meat. 
Get the Mixed Kebab next week and Chicken Kebab the week after to weigh the meat. 
Once I have the meat weights I can worked out the true value for money on these deals and plan better through May.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

Shish kebab for the economy option or mixed kebab for the luxury option would be my choice/s


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might get the Special Mixed Kebab this week and weigh the meat.
> Get the Mixed Kebab next week and Chicken Kebab the week after to weigh the meat.
> Once I have the meat weights I can worked out the true value for money on these deals and plan better through May.


you don't work in trading standards do you?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't work in trading standards do you?


 
I wish I did, would be my second dream job after Director of the Cress Marketing Board


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Have bought a coffee and a muffin. A regular Friday morning treat 

(filter coffee, carrot and apricot muffin)

The office is dominated by football chat at the moment, which I feel under-qualified to contribute to, so I'm going to put some ruff ting reggae on my headphones and do some actual work for an hour or so.

/update ends


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The office is dominated by football chat at the moment


 
Any tips? 
We have a syndicate work and I don't do well usually.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


 
This is what we need in the drag on Friday. 
Share it, share it!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Director of the Cress Marketing Board


 
Cress, too tempting even for Jesus!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


 
Tell us as we need to judge her too!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


 
tell all and it may go easy with you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


 
Details?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell us as we need to judge her too!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
we don't need no stinking septics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have just discovered something extremely disturbing about Newbie 1.  So disturbing I may have to end my infatuation with her.


 
Does she not like the royals? Is she not celebrating _the_ wedding? Does she like sweetcorn?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> we don't need no stinking septics


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does she not like the royals? Is she not celebrating _the_ wedding? Does she like sweetcorn?


 
Has pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Has pineapple on pizza?


 
nothing wrong with pineapple on pizza


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any tips?
> We have a syndicate work and I don't do well usually.


 
I think the reds are tipped to do well this season. Either them or the blues.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

Our conversation in the office has consisted of how phwoar is Thor and which is the sexiest cake (this was a three way conversation with another friend via text!)


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Come on MC I have stuff to do!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think the reds are tipped to do well this season. Either them or the blues.


 
Phew


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Come on MC I have stuff to do!


 
i think mc's on a windup


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry, impromptu meeting.

It's not as bad as pineapple on pizza, but pretty close. It's to do with her tea making


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Come on MC I have stuff to do!


 


Pickman's model said:


> i think mc's on a windup


 
Maybe the news has upset him so much that he is sobbing into his keyboard and can't type....I shall attempt to cheer him up


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sorry, impromptu meeting.
> 
> It's not as bad as pineapple on pizza, but pretty close. It's to do with her tea making


 
Does she drink black tea?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does she drink black tea?


 
or Earl Grey


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does she drink black tea?


putting shitty milk in tea removes any health benefit from the drink


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Does she drink black tea?


 
Oh, no... there was milk involved! *shakeshead*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, no... there was milk involved! *shakeshead*


 
UHT?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Come on MC I have stuff to do!


 
Me too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> UHT?


 
No, regular milk.

She put...it...in...first


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, no... there was milk involved! *shakeshead*


 
Prolactarian?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No, regular milk.
> 
> She put...it...in...first


 
Why? Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, no... there was milk involved! *shakeshead*


 
she was pouring it down her breasts and stomach and someone else was licking it from her pneumatic body?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No, regular milk.
> 
> She put...it...in...first


 
Teabag in cup too or from a pot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No, regular milk.
> 
> She put...it...in...first


 
i think my post #9106 was better


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think my post #9106 was better


 
An unusual way to make tea


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Why? Why would anyone do that?


 
I thought she was taking the piss at first but when she said she always made it like that I almost threw up. It was horrible 



neonwilderness said:


> Teabag in cup too or from a pot?


 
Teabag in a cup.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think my post #9106 was better


 
It was PM. It was.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

*takes teabag out of cup and tip-toes away from thread*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *takes teabag out of cup and tip-toes away from thread*


 
teabag in a cup isn't as bad as milk in first!

I mean, milk....first?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Teabag in a cup.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I thought she was taking the piss at first but when she said she always made it like that I almost threw up. It was horrible
> 
> 
> 
> Teabag in a cup.


you lightweight


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

I have two teapots:






/showing off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have two teapots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoarder 

Actually we have two at home. A big spotty one and a Marmite one


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have two teapots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
have you made a brew in that giant teapot yet?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

I was brought up to put the milk in first as we always had loose tea in a pot. 
Now I use tea bags in a cup I put it in after.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually, I need a proper tea pot. 
I have a little one (and a half) cup one but don't really use it.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> have you made a brew in that giant teapot yet?


 
Yes, it has been put to good use in several team meetings


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Teabag in a cup.


 
She needs a good man by her side it seems


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually, I should admit, the little pot isn't mine, my boss just brought it in to freak me out and make me think the big pot had reproduced asexually.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Ended going for something leftfield!! 

Half - Shish Kebab 
Half - Chicken Kebab

Should be here in 10 minutes


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Actually, I should admit, the little pot isn't mine, my boss just brought it in to freak me out and make me think the big pot had reproduced asexually.


 
Rather than the usual reproductive methods of male and female tea pots?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ended going for something leftfield!!
> 
> Half - Shish Kebab
> Half - Chicken Kebab


 
oooOOOoooh


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Actually, I should admit, the little pot isn't mine, my boss just brought it in to freak me out and make me think the big pot had reproduced asexually.


and i suppose you fell for it


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Well what other conclusion could I have drawn?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well what other conclusion could I have drawn?


 
my weekend starts in 30 minutes, which is not long enough to point out all the errors of your ways


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> my weekend starts in 30 minutes, which is not long enough to point out all the errors of your ways


 
Try


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been promised a Papa John's takeaway pizza this evening (if they do a decent 2for1 or other offer). I have my ideas but which would you choose?

http://www.papajohns.co.uk/Stores/maidenhead/Pizzas.aspx


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> my weekend starts in 30 minutes, which is not long enough to point out all the errors of your ways


 
How can I grow as a person if I don't know what issues I need to address?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have been promised a Papa John's takeaway pizza this evening (if they do a decent 2for1 or other offer). I have my ideas but which would you choose?
> 
> http://www.papajohns.co.uk/Stores/maidenhead/Pizzas.aspx


 
I would go to Dominos


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> How can I grow as a person if I don't know what issues I need to address?


 
your credulity, for a start and your unseemly respect for authority too


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try


 no


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone else finding it real difficult to find their work mojo?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Anyone else finding it real difficult to find their work mojo?


 
no 

15 minutes to the weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I would go to Dominos


 


There is a Dominos in Maidenhead (and a pizza hut) but they use too much green pepper on their pizzas and green pepper on pizza is to me what pineapple on pizza is to badgers!

However if they have a decent twofa offer we may be there!

http://www.dominos.co.uk/menu/
http://delivery.pizzahut.co.uk/Menu.aspx


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, mc: http://is.gd/qqmD5X


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoy green pepper, sweetcorn and pineapple on a pizza. Sometimes all at the same time. Jus' sayin'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm out of here


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 15 minutes to the weekend





Pickman's model said:


> i'm out of here


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have been promised a Papa John's takeaway pizza this evening (if they do a decent 2for1 or other offer). I have my ideas but which would you choose?
> 
> http://www.papajohns.co.uk/Stores/maidenhead/Pizzas.aspx


 
Hot Pepper Passion


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hey, mc: http://is.gd/qqmD5X


 
£8,000???


*sells first-born*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

lovely email from a regular correspondent - pompous tenant - apparently I am trampling over his human rights as I won't let him go to something he isn't invited to 

he was punched by another tenant a few months ago


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot Pepper Passion


 
The Big Smokey is getting my vote at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have been promised a Papa John's takeaway pizza this evening (if they do a decent 2for1 or other offer). I have my ideas but which would you choose?
> 
> http://www.papajohns.co.uk/Stores/maidenhead/Pizzas.aspx


 
I was really disappointed with Papa John's  
Might have just been a one off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I enjoy green pepper, sweetcorn and pineapple on a pizza. Sometimes all at the same time. Jus' sayin'


 
Why, just why?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was really disappointed with Papa John's
> Might have just been a one off.


 
The one up here is never great either


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Hey, mc: http://is.gd/qqmD5X


 
and: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13094398


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The one up here is never great either


 
Yeah. It was all just a bit weird, doughy and not enough flavour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why, just why?


 


neonwilderness said:


> The one up here is never great either


 
Really? It is the best of our takeaway pizzas, followed by Pizza Hut with Dominos a sad third. Oh and there are a couple of Mario's Pizza and Kebab House places but I like my takeaways to specialise in one lardy thing at a time, thanks!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There is a Dominos in Maidenhead (and a pizza hut) but they use too much green pepper on their pizzas and green pepper on pizza is to me what pineapple on pizza is to badgers!
> 
> However if they have a decent twofa offer we may be there!
> 
> ...


Papa John's - Spicy Meatball
Domino - Texas BBQ
Pizza Hut - Cajun Chicken Sizzler


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> and: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13094398


 
Good, good. 

There's a schedule here too: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1377201/A-date-diary-Full-Royal-Wedding-day-schedule-released-set-alarm-1-25pm-Kate-William-appear-balcony.html

*Must not get too drunk before 1:25*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

We have posh but nice Firezza
I also have a big soft spot for Pizza Go Go


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really? It is the best of our takeaway pizzas, followed by Pizza Hut with Dominos a sad third.


 
Maybe it depends on the franchise?  Last time we used PJ for the office they turned up about 90 minutes late.  Although they did give us 6 cream eggs for free, but we had ordered 8 pizzas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe it depends on the franchise?  Last time we used PJ for the office they turned up about 90 minutes late.  Although they did give us 6 cream eggs for free, but we had ordered 8 pizzas


 
That is very bad. And much as I like creme eggs not much recompense!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have posh but nice Firezza
> I also have a big soft spot for Pizza Go Go


 
Firezza looks nice. I like the sound of

Carne

5 meats pizza: Pepperoni, chorizo, ham, spicy beef, chicken breast, tomato and mozzarella


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Must not get too drunk before 1:25*



Sorry


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry


 
I'm going to be wrecked by then aren't I?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm going to be wrecked by then aren't I?



I expect you to look like this by then ....except wearing a union jack hat.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I expect you to look like this by then ....except wearing a union jack hat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm going to be wrecked by then aren't I?



Wrecked is a vague word

You should be able to rock down to Electric Avenue at some point though


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why, just why?


 
I find the sweet acidity of the pineapple a good foil for the rich cheese on a pizza.

The crisp woody notes of the green pepper really bring out the full flavour of the tomato sauce.

And the sweetcorn, uhh, I dunno I just like sweetcorn.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Royal Wedding lunch biddly?


local?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wrecked is a vague word
> 
> You should be able to rock down to Electric Avenue at some point though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I find the sweet acidity of the pineapple a good foil for the rich cheese on a pizza.
> 
> The crisp woody notes of the green pepper really bring out the full flavour of the tomato sauce.
> 
> And the sweetcorn, uhh, I dunno I just like sweetcorn.


 
I quite like pineapple on pizza too 

When I lived with an ex-boyfriend in Streatham Hill we'd often go to Brixton on a Saturday and treat ourselves to a pizza hut pizza with pineaple and black olives.

I imagine badgers is dying of horror now


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> local?


 
I am sure we will be showing MC the culinary delights of Brixton. 
Franco Manco maybe. 
Can you eat pizza atm?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe, will know next week.

Will they be open on wedding day?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been greatly disappointed with the last few pizza hut pizzas I've had. How the mighty have fallen 

This place near me:

US Pizza

Does any 15" pizza for £6.99. They're truly horrid pizzas, but you do get a lot of horrid pizza for your money.

(that's not me on the bike btw)


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Maybe, will know next week.
> 
> Will they be open on wedding day?


 
 dunno.
If not I can cook.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

To be fair I would rather eat pineapple than sweetcorn on a pizza. 
That is because I love pizza, like pineapple and fucking hate sweetcorn. 

Green pepper is good in my book. When I wore the pizza apron on occasion I would have a tuna, green pepper, onion and garlic pizza


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have a picture of yourself in said apron?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Maybe, will know next week.
> 
> Will they be open on wedding day?


 
Come on! I'll buy you some royal wedding drinks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If not I can cook.



Or we could find somewhere else?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or we could find somewhere else?


 
 yes or this


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Come on! I'll buy you some royal wedding drinks


 
You have to have Franco Manco sir.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You have to have Franco Manco sir.


 
Pizza?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Boss Man has gone


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wrecked is a vague word
> 
> You should be able to rock down to Electric Avenue at some point though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pizza?


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/sep/21/restaurants.foodanddrink1


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


>


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

Manc*a* 

mc - it was the pizza that was a maybe... it's looking more likely I'll be staying local for the big day


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/sep/21/restaurants.foodanddrink1


 
"pizza fascism"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Manc*a*


 
Whoops, done that before


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

hour long meeting with a tenant - who has it in for lazyboss - there could be all sorts of shit flying around next week - I haven't forwarned lazyboss - it'll be a nice surprise for him.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "pizza fascism"


 
Also know as "the acceptable face of fascism"


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Manc*a*
> 
> mc - it was the pizza that was a maybe... it's looking more likely I'll be staying local for the big day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hour long meeting with a tenant - who has it in for lazyboss - *there could be all sorts of shit flying around next week* - I haven't forwarned lazyboss - it'll be a nice surprise for him.


 
I bet he goes straight over lazyboss's head to the DA!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



*waves and relurks on thread *
.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> *waves and relurks on thread *
> .


 
One of the secret 'behind the scenes' draggers ^ 

x


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet he goes straight over lazyboss's head to the DA!


 
he's going straight to the Mayor on this one


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he's going straight to the Mayor on this one


 
he'll have his ass in a sling in no time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he's going straight to the Mayor on this one


 
You said bullshit and experience is all it takes, right?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You said bullshit and experience is all it takes, right?


 
lazyboss has plenty of those qualities tbf -


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> he'll have his ass in a sling in no time


 
there will be lols on this one


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be in the bar in 2 hours and 4 minutes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I will be in the bar in 2 hours and 4 minutes


 
Good plan.

I may leave early to get to the pub before it's packed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I will be in the bar in 2 hours and 4 minutes


 
I'll have a large glass of merlot please. And some olives.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

No olives in the staff bar, but they do do mini cheddars...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No olives in the staff bar, but they do do *mini cheddars*...?


 
They'll do!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

My friend and I have just had an argument with a colleague - one of my many strange colleagues - because he won't take a credit card payment. Despite the fact it is company policy to do so, despite the fact he has been told he should, he won't take one because he doesn't like/trust them! He needs cash or a cheque.

We are supposed to be the leading company in our field with a high profile national, if not international, reputation  He makes me so angry!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I will be in the bar in 2 hours and 4 minutes


 
I will be on the bus in 2 hours and 4 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My friend and I have just had an argument with a colleague - one of my many strange colleagues - because he won't take a credit card payment. Despite the fact it is company policy to do so, despite the fact he has been told he should, he won't take one because he doesn't like/trust them! He needs cash or a cheque.
> 
> We are supposed to be the leading company in our field with a high profile national, if not international, reputation  He makes me so angry!



ask him if he'd like to receive his wages via cheque instead of instant bacs payment


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be on the sofa in 2 hours an 4 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be on a bus in about 75 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone up for a pint in the John Snow on Broadwick Street, Soho.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone up for a pint in the John Snow on Broadwick Street, Soho.


 
No ta, I'm banned


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

I should be on the train in about 60/70 minutes, on the sofa in about 150 minutes, in a theatre seat in 240 minutes then back on the sofa in 300 minutes and then hopefully having a pizza in 390 minutes


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone up for a pint in the John Snow on Broadwick Street, Soho.



Oh I see your game, you sleaze.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone *up for a pint* in the John Snow on Broadwick Street, Soho.


 
Is that what they call it these days?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Booking (blagging) my May Friday afternoon meetings with the gentlemen of the trade


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Another thread for MC: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...leton-to-fetch-%A3500?p=11684306#post11684306


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

We must be near cuntoclock now?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

32 minutes for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

Three more papers to read then I might do one


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

'rayyyy - into the last hour!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

shit, I've not read pomes... when I get home soj - after exermercise and red gin


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Another thread for MC: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...leton-to-fetch-%A3500?p=11684306#post11684306


 
That's one sexy jellybean


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

I am eating a massive carrot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am eating a massive carrot


 
Pics!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

bored...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> shit, I've not read pomes... when I get home soj - after exermercise and red gin


 
Hey no worries chick!  They're not going anywhere


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bored...


 
Say hi to my ickle bunny wabbit...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

Kablam! 45 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics!!!


 
I ate it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Say hi to my ickle bunny wabbit...


 
oh hai


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like 9999 could be reached even earlier than we thought


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Right off to Drs. Byeeeeeee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Right off to Drs. Byeeeeeee


 
Laters!!

Right, just put a bit of lippy on for the train regulars and I am outta here too. Good weekend y'all!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Right off to Drs. Byeeeeeee


 
Bye 


Thinking about the pub...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Laters!!
> 
> Right, just put a bit of lippy on* for the train regulars* and I am outta here too. Good weekend y'all!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> Thinking about the pub...


 
Extra special train?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Extra special train?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2011)

Time to go


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Laters!!
> 
> Right, just put a bit of lippy on for the train regulars and I am outta here too. Good weekend y'all!


 
Lippy? 

Just open another shirt button, give the men what they really want


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

*sneaks out door* bye bye!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

byebyehavealovelyweekendhopeyoudon'tshityourself


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> byebyehavealovelyweekend*hopeyoudon'tshityourself*


 
curry night tonight


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2011)

I am also currying tonight. *crosses fingers/legs*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2011)

Late call on a Friday of all days  

Off now though


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

curry was goooood


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> curry was goooood


 
What did you have?

Btw we are going for Dominos as they have a supa-dupa 2for1 offer on at the mo (Meteor and Tandoori Hot!)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What did you have?
> 
> Btw we are going for Dominos as they have a supa-dupa 2for1 offer on at the mo (Meteor and Tandoori Hot!)


 
I made a madras. Couldn't be arsed making naans so had to make do with rice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I made a madras. Couldn't be arsed making naans so had to make do with rice.


 
 I have never made naan

Pizza has been ordered and should be here in 30 minutes. Good 'cos I am starving!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 15, 2011)

You should try sometime - much nicer than shop bought ones


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Stupid early morning drag  
Got to try and power nap a couple of hours now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got to try and power nap a couple of hours now.


 
That never worked out, shower and time for an early start then!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

morning all - short week for all this week?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yes, today is my Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh yes, today is my Thursday


 
wut?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wut?


 
I know. 
Two day week and a six day weekend. 
Followed by a three day week and a four day weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

No milk in the office


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

too much K cider yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> too much K cider yesterday


 
Oh dear, that is not wise!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, that is not wise!


 
it seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it seemed like a good idea at the time


 
It will be a good idea next time too


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

Cold roast potatoes for breakfast, then just four days of work, then 11 days off


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be a good idea next time too


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Cold roast potatoes for breakfast, then just four days of work, then *11 days off *


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Cold roast potatoes for breakfast, then just four days of work, then 11 days off


 
A nice start to the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning! 



Badgers said:


> I know.
> Two day week and a six day weekend.
> Followed by a three day week and a four day weekend.


 
3,5,3,4 for me


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Got no lunch today, I wonder what to have?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

FCP?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> FCP?


 
I have them at home but not here sadly


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have them at home but not here sadly


 
You got some?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor effort.  Potato dogs?

I may have to start my lunch now, I'm starving


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You got some?



Yup, the Costcutter in Herne Hill sorted us out yesterday. Got a few boxes in for the wedding celebrations  



neonwilderness said:


> Poor effort.  Potato dogs?



Sad isn't it but I don't think potato dogs will cut it today.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, the Costcutter in Herne Hill sorted us out yesterday. Got a few boxes in for the wedding celebrations


 
Wedding weekend is shaping up nicely. Booze, pizza, drag meet, FCP, Mr Big Shrimp...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Will you be selling any W&K memorabilia at Clapham Common?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be selling any W&K memorabilia at Clapham Common?


 
Aye. If I don't drink it all before I get there.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

driving in was a joy today, apart from that bit near Highbury Corner


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

9356 today btw


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 9356 today btw


 
Is that the actual?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that the actual?


 
That all we need to get 10k on the 28th, but last week we averaged 237 posts a day


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That all we need to get 10k on the 28th, but last week we averaged 237 posts a day


 
I get the feeling the count will drop over the next few weeks.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be a good idea next time too


 


Mornin all!  Gorgeous weekend eh?  

carnage - tut tut.  I was all done with my boozing by 6pm   Then I watched most of Jesus of Nazareth - forgot how brilliant that was.

4 day week - GERRIN!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning 



marty21 said:


> morning all - short week for all this week?



I'm in the process of trying to wangle a 3 day week this week, then not back til May


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm in the process of trying to wangle a 3 day week this week, then not back til May


 
Good slacking skills there


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of trying to wangle a 3 day week this week, then not back til May







good luck


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck


I have the rest booked already, so only after a half day flexi really


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I get the feeling the count will drop over the next few weeks.


Probably, there are some slackers on this thread  

Think we only need to be doing about 100 posts a day now though


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all!  Gorgeous weekend eh?
> 
> carnage - tut tut.  I was all done with my boozing by 6pm   Then I watched most of Jesus of Nazareth - forgot how brilliant that was.
> 
> 4 day week - GERRIN!


 
Feeling a bit better after some coffee and a bacon butty


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have the rest booked already, so only after a half day flexi really


 
*COUGH*cunt*COUGH*



machine cat said:


> Feeling a bit better after some coffee and a bacon butty


 
Gooood.  Caffeine and salty goodness


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2011)

morning all, i hate mondays.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Paulie!!
Paulie!!
Paulie!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

helloooo Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr ManFlu is off today and tomorrow, I'm sure he's been telling people to phone back today when he wasn't going to be in


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, i hate mondays.


 
still, you don't have to worry about it as it's already here, and a brucie bonus of no more work day mondays until May


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu is off today and tomorrow, I'm sure he's been telling people to phone back today when he wasn't going to be in



lazyboss once cancelled a Monday meeting, and then rang in sick on the Monday morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

I was going to say "Hello" but am off to the nekkid thread as there seems to have been action there which I missed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Corporate Man is off today which is good. 
Everyone else is here but there is little happening, might go for a __~


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Quiet morning here too. Newbie 1 & 2 are chatting about their weekend, Grandma's pottering about doing photocopying and I'm answering all the phones and doing everyone else's work for them


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Quiet morning here too. Newbie 1 & 2 are chatting about their weekend, Grandma's pottering about doing photocopying and I'm answering all the phones and doing everyone else's work for them


 
What is Newbie 1 wearing?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss once cancelled a Monday meeting, and then rang in sick on the Monday morning


 
There seems to be an unusually high number of people who have been expecting Mr ManFlu to call them back (he handles any service work)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Quiet morning here too. Newbie 1 & 2 are chatting about their weekend, Grandma's pottering about doing photocopying and I'm answering all the phones and doing everyone else's work for them


 
say very loudly when the phone next rings 

OH I'LL TAKE THIS CALL


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There seems to be an unusually high number of people who have been expecting Mr ManFlu to call them back (he handles any service work)


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Oddly it seems to happen every time he is off


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

In other news, I noticed that Mr OneShow was walking a bit funny this morning.  Apparently someone pushed him into a swimming pool at a party at the weekend and he has pulled a muscle


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, I noticed that Mr OneShow was walking a bit funny this morning.  Apparently someone pushed him into a swimming pool at a party at the weekend and he has pulled a muscle


 
Pool party eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pool party eh?


 
I thought it would be best not to ask too many questions about that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

Right, checked out come nakedness which has set me up nicely for the day!

Boss is off today, hurrah! I have to check her e-mails though - boo!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is Newbie 1 wearing?



Her usual black top, skirt and heels 



marty21 said:


> say very loudly when the phone next rings
> 
> OH I'LL TAKE THIS CALL


 
Already done that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Her usual black top, skirt and heels



pics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Her usual black top, skirt and heels
> 
> 
> 
> Already done that


 
Would that be a _short_ skirt and _high_ heels .....just so we know like.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pics


 
I may get in trouble for that


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Would that be a _short_ skirt and _high_ heels .....just so we know like.


 
Not very short skirt, but very high heels


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may get in trouble for that


 
PM then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> PM then


 
I mean taking the photo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Another __~ I feel


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Just going to rest my eyes for a minute


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just going to rest my eyes for a minute


 
I want to do this too. 
No sleep last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I mean taking the photo



Get a hat camera


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get a hat camera


 
There's a camera in there?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's a camera in there?


 
You wouldn't have known if I hadn't mentioned it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Tired, very tired and not quite halfway yet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

MC you need one of these - you could wear it round your neck and pretend it's a medallion!  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uncle-Milto...7Q00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303122745&sr=8-1


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

lunch not far off though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch not far off though


 
This is true  

Sun is coming out nicely too


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want to do this too.
> No sleep last night


 
Never a good thing, at least there's a few short weeks to recover though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Never a good thing, at least there's a few short weeks to recover though


 
This is true as well


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 18, 2011)

feel like shit, lads


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still, you don't have to worry about it as it's already here, and a brucie bonus of no more work day mondays until May


this is very true and very welcome.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> feel like shit, lads


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 18, 2011)

couldn't be a better day for it, i gotta go atos, can barely move


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

It is eerily quiet round town


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> feel like shit, lads


 


tribal_princess said:


> couldn't be a better day for it, i gotta go atos, can barely move


 
 Hope everything goes okay


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

MC: Get yourself to Aldi today 

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week16Sunday11.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> couldn't be a better day for it, i gotta go atos, can barely move


good luck with those fuckers


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

it is a lovely day out there


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 18, 2011)

i am in serious fucking levels opf pain, but if i take painkillers i'll be fine, i am holding out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> MC: Get yourself to Aldi today
> 
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week16Sunday11.htm?WT.z_src=main


 
This one has to be the winner, and a useful addition to MC's wardrobe


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Am I still awake? 
Hard to tell at the moment.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This one has to be the winner, and a useful addition to MC's wardrobe


 
a very popular choice to wear at the cinema


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> couldn't be a better day for it, i gotta go atos, can barely move


 
 Good luck!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> MC you need one of these - you could wear it round your neck and pretend it's a medallion!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uncle-Milto...7Q00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303122745&sr=8-1







neonwilderness said:


> MC: Get yourself to Aldi today
> 
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week16Sunday11.htm?WT.z_src=main


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> This one has to be the winner, and a useful addition to MC's wardrobe


 
I quite like the paper cups. Will try and get hold of some for the drag meet next week


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This one has to be the winner, and a useful addition to MC's wardrobe


 
I've just been for a look, those hats don't seem to be a big seller


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just been for a look, those hats don't seem to be a big seller


 
The people of Britain have no taste it seems


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Also went to the pet shop for mealworms, they have some new shrimp in


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Also went to the pet shop for mealworms, they have some new shrimp in
> 
> View attachment 14829


 
Mr Pink Shrimp!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

On that aldi page:

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_18570.htm


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> On that aldi page:
> 
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_18570.htm


 
Quality


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Also went to the pet shop for mealworms, they have some new shrimp in
> 
> View attachment 14829


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Pink Shrimp!


 
There was also some little crabs that looked like rocks, but I couldn't get a decent pic of those


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been abandoned, it's just me and cuntboss in until 5 now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been abandoned, it's just me and cuntboss in until 5 now


 
Best behaviour yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Fortunately we're at opposite ends of the office.  Plus she also seems to be less of a cunt when there's only a few people in


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

time for a brew?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been abandoned, it's just me and cuntboss in until 5 now


 
Nooooo! Will you have to talk to her?  I hate it when it is just me and the boss and I have to make conversation with her.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> time for a brew?


 
Aye lad


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

Just ate a creme egg. Feel a bit sick now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo! Will you have to talk to her?  I hate it when it is just me and the boss and I have to make conversation with her.


 
Luckily she is round her corner keeping quiet.  I may make some tea soon


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

royal wedding talk in the office


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Me:


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

> Although I started the annual review some time ago I waited until I knew more or less where we would finish last year before completing this, combine this with the limited time that I have in the office and the avalanche of bank holidays and this has meant that it has proved impossible to hold individual review meetings before the end of April, we will hold these in early May and any salary reviews will be paid from may with them back dated to the 1st April.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
back dated is better than nothing


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> back dated is better than nothing


 
If we're getting one, he's been very evasive about the subject.  He'd make a good politician


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

something is better that nothing


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Boss Man is gone


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

So it turns out someone in the office who spends a lot of time in London is being pressured by her friend to go to the wedding...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

You could chaperone her?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is gone


 
Have you got an urgent meeting to attend?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You could chaperone her?


 
I may be too drunk...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may be too drunk...


 
But so might she and then you'll balance out!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may be too drunk...


 
share the trampagne 

share the love


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may be too drunk...


 
It'll be just like the musical (that I hadn't heard of until just now)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

on target btw?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> share the trampagne
> 
> share the love


 
that reminds me. i've still got a can in the fridge


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It'll be just like the musical (that I hadn't heard of until just now)


 
oh, _that _musical!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

no time to stop, no lunch break, busy busy busy


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

Slightly ahead


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no time to stop, no lunch break, busy busy busy


 
but looking forward to the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG weekend?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14836
> 
> Slightly ahead


 
slightly more ahead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

20 minutes to go. 

Then home for some soup then out to rehearsal when I will not do anything right and will be told to be angry and calm, vicious and gentle, forgiving and vengeful....I don't want to go 

Will someone pretend to be my Mum and phone up the director and say I have got the mumps or something!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 minutes to go. Then home for some soup the out to rehearsal when I will not do anything right and will be told to be angry and calm, vicious and gentle, forgiving and vengeful....I don't want to go
> 
> Will someone pretend to be my Mum and phone up the director and say I have got the mumps or something!


 

you are a star Qoggy, don't let them forget that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you are a star Qoggy, don't let them forget that.


 
Thank you


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Gone


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 minutes to go.
> 
> Then home for some soup then out to rehearsal when I will not do anything right and will be told to be angry and calm, vicious and gentle, forgiving and vengeful....I don't want to go
> 
> Will someone pretend to be my Mum and phone up the director and say I have got the mumps or something!



I will



Badgers said:


> Gone


 

Wut?!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you are a star Qoggy, don't let them forget that.


 
Tell them you saw a black person on your way home and have been so startled that you couldn't possibly leave the house again tonight


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gone


 
wut wut ?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Very tired


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell them you saw a black person on your way home and have been so startled that you couldn't possibly leave the house again tonight


 
Lol  

Actually I am rehearsing in Midsomer Murders country (Beaconsfield) so they will probably believe that!

(also realises I have 3 epidodes of "Love Thy Neighbour" to watch at some point!)


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gone


 
Get back here!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol
> 
> Actually I am rehearsing in Midsomer Murders country (Beaconsfield) so they will probably believe that!
> 
> (also realises I have 3 epidodes of "Love Thy Neighbour" to watch at some point!)



I'm a bit behind on that - it hasn't been on for a few weeks has it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Get back here!


 
this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

I may rest my eyes on the train home - though that often means I wake up just before Maidenhead with my head thrown back, mouth wide open halfway throught a "HOOOOoooooonnnnnk"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm a bit behind on that - it hasn't been on for a few weeks has it?


 
It was moved to More4 due to rubbish ratings ... ...oh sorry that should be a  (not! )


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but looking forward to the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG weekend?


yeh, but not til Weds - so much to do til then. Need my half day ok-ed too.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was moved to More4 due to rubbish ratings ... ...oh sorry that should be a  (not! )


 
oh noes!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was moved to More4 due to rubbish ratings ... ...oh sorry that should be a  (not! )


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was moved to More4 due to rubbish ratings ... ...oh sorry that should be a  (not! )


 
I think the last one I saw was Cockneys vs Vikings, that was a while ago now


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

4pm meeting cancelled. Which is good because I completely forgot to go to it.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 4pm meeting cancelled. Which is good because I completely forgot to go to it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2011)

just saw a tenant and her son, he'd been on holiday, she told me he was covered in love-bites -made him show me his neck - she was right 


dirty boy


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may rest my eyes on the train home - though that often means I wake up just before Maidenhead with my head thrown back, mouth wide open halfway throught a "HOOOOoooooonnnnnk"


 
 You just made me snort


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I forgot to go to another meeting at 8:30 this morning too. Who schedules a meeting for 8:30 on a Monday? FFS.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I forgot to go to another meeting at 8:30 this morning too. Who schedules a meeting for 8:30 on a Monday? FFS.



that's pretty ridiculous tbh.


in other news, it's just myself and newbie 1 left


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> in other news, it's just myself and newbie 1 left


----------



## machine cat (Apr 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
im going in 5


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2011)

Going!  Woohoo - 3 days left


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2011)

Have got about 20 minutes of work to do, then I am outta here. Ho yes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2011)

Sofa time 
Wiped out today and early bath on the cards


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2011)

Rubbish day is getting worse... still only about 15mins to go.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

and so, Tuesday is here, morning all.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Picking up mobile phone on way in. 
I hope to be posting on HTC format on commute home. 
Gadget drag is good drag 

Did I mention that today is my Friday and the weekend is six days long? I may have done but just saying like


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

exciting day today as my little brother's gf is due and if she's late the midwives will induce her


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I mention that today is my Friday and the weekend is six days long? I may have done but just saying like


 
there are words for people like you!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there are words for people like you!



I would post them but Charlie Sheen has trademarked them all


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning all! 

Sun is shining...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

lovely day here too. shame to be stuck inside


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

Long weekend soon though!  And an even longer weekend for some


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

I should plan something for this weekend


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Picking up mobile phone on way in.
> I hope to be posting on HTC format on commute home.
> Gadget drag is good drag
> 
> Did I mention that today is my Friday and the weekend is six days long? I may have done but just saying like


 
I don't recollect you mentioning that


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> exciting day today as my little brother's gf is due and if she's late the midwives will induce her


 
uncle cat!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad out is it? 
Bus is half empty and the way of there. 
These are not bad times, far from it but still have much to today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

my bus journey was trouble free, no delays, even missed my stop as I was reading, didn't mind - it was a lovely sunny stroll.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I should plan something for this weekend


 
Got a DS?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Got a DS?



to you get to kill zombies in that game?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Picking up mobile phone on way in.
> I hope to be posting on HTC format on commute home.
> Gadget drag is good drag
> 
> Did I mention that today is my Friday and the weekend is six days long? I may have done but just saying like


Ooh, I might have to have a play with your new gadget 

*does a little dance*

Today is now my Thursday, and I have a 12 day weekend


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Got a DS?


 
alas, no


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

today is my Wednesday


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> today is my Wednesday


 
same here


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> same here


 
It is slightly better than it being Tuesday


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It is slightly better than it being Tuesday


 
I think technically it's still Tuesday...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

My Thursday


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think technically it's still Tuesday...


yep


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think technically it's still Tuesday...


 
don't trample on my dreams


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Dreams, I remember dreams


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

tuesday dreams


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

If one of your colleagues put a copy of the Metro on your desk each morning would you find it creepy?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I mention that today is my Friday and the weekend is six days long? I may have done but just saying like



I did not know this.

I know now that you are a c.  Yes, a C.



machine cat said:


> exciting day today as my little brother's gf is due and if she's late the midwives will induce her



Oooo - Uncle Pussy! 



diddlybiddly said:


> Today is now my Thursday, and I have a 12 day weekend


 
Oh, I see, like that is it?

another huge big great sucking C


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If one of your colleagues put a copy of the Metro on your desk each morning would you find it creepy?


 
yes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oooo - Uncle Pussy!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

uncle pussy does sound better than pussy uncle


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oooo - Uncle Pussy!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes


 
if you never read the thing and that person continued would that be extra creepy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If one of your colleagues put a copy of the Metro on your desk each morning would you find it creepy?


 
They _so_ fancy you!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Yay - Big Pussy 

Haha - don't google just 'big pussy' without adding 'sopranos'


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They _so_ fancy you!


 
not me this time. grandma puts a copy of VA's desk every morning which VA shoves in the bin as soon as she gets a chance


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh, I see, like that is it?
> 
> another huge big great sucking C


*bows*

yes it is


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> if you never read the thing and that person continued would that be extra creepy?


 
yes

you need to nip this in the bud before they escalate


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Haha - don't google just 'big pussy' without adding 'sopranos'


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes
> 
> you need to nip this in the bud before they escalate


 
i'm quite disturbed by it and i'm not even directly affected by it


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm quite disturbed by it and i'm not even directly affected by it


 
tell them that you can only read the paper if someone else makes you a cup of tea to have with it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tell them that you can only read the paper if someone else makes you a cup of tea to have with it


 
i'm not reading the paper man! 

it's just that grandma pops a copy of the paper on VAs desk each morning and i think it's a bit freaky.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm not reading the paper man!
> 
> it's just that grandma pops a copy of the paper on VAs desk each morning and i think it's a bit freaky.


  pretend to read it 

get a brew


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm not reading the paper man!
> 
> it's just that grandma pops a copy of the paper on VAs desk each morning and i think it's a bit freaky.


 
She's looking after him, making sure he has the news that matters.....or she fancies him!

One of my colleagues collects some papers and leaves them on my friends desk, and vice versa....though they are of a more niche nature tbf.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She's looking after him, making sure he has the news that matters.....or she fancies him!
> 
> One of my colleagues collects some papers and leaves them on my friends desk, and vice versa....though they are of a more niche nature tbf.


 
porn?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pretend to read it
> 
> get a brew


 
I'm reading the copy of Woman that Badgers sent me the other week.



QueenOfGoths said:


> She's looking after him, making sure he has the news that matters.....or she fancies him!
> 
> One of my colleagues collects some papers and leaves them on my friends desk, and vice versa....though they are of a more niche nature tbf.


 
What if this other colleague is a woman?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> porn?



Mainly http://www.boyz.co.uk/ and similar

There are some adverts in there, especially for the escorts, which leave you in no doubt what you are going to get. Which is good 'cos if I paid my hard earned for Enriquo and his 12 inches and Shane and his 4 inches turned up I would not be happy!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm reading the copy of Woman that Badgers sent me the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> *What if this other colleague is a woman?*



I like looking at them tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm not reading the paper man!
> 
> it's just that grandma pops a copy of the paper on VAs desk each morning and i think it's a bit freaky.


 
At least it's not the Daily Mail


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least it's not the Daily Mail


 




> Metro is the trading name of a free daily newspaper, published by Associated Newspapers Ltd (part of Daily Mail and General Trust) in the United Kingdom.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mainly http://www.boyz.co.uk/ and similar
> 
> There are some adverts in there, especially for the escorts, which leave you in no doubt what you are going to get. Which is good 'cos if I paid my hard earned for Enriquo and his 12 inches and Shane and his 4 inches turned up I would not be happy!!


 
we all think we are enriquo but are actually all shane


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mainly http://www.boyz.co.uk/ and similar
> 
> There are some adverts in there, especially for the escorts, which leave you in no doubt what you are going to get. Which is good 'cos if I paid my hard earned for Enriquo and his 12 inches and Shane and his 4 inches turned up I would not be happy!!


 
You have to be specific who you want when you phone up


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I meant at least she's not paying for it

What was the other shit free newspaper that started about the same time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You have to be specific who you want when you phone up


 
There is usually a photo so you can check identity when Enriquo arrives. Though I am not sure he _really_ is in the armed forces, unless their uniforms don't include trousers, but....


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I meant at least she's not paying for it
> 
> What was the other shit free newspaper that started about the same time?



Can't remember 



QueenOfGoths said:


> There is usually a photo so you can check identity when Enriquo arrives. Though I am not sure he _really_ is in the armed forces, unless their uniforms don't include trousers, but....


 
Is there a price list?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can't remember
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there a price list*?



Not that I have noticed but I imagine negotiation may be needed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

I have found my Royal Wedding gift!

http://www.vandashop.com/product.php?xProd=8973&xSec=12&navlock=1


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> If one of your colleagues put a copy of the Metro on your desk each morning would you find it creepy?


 
More irritating than creepy I think.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have found my Royal Wedding gift!
> 
> http://www.vandashop.com/product.php?xProd=8973&xSec=12&navlock=1


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

Atos went ok yesterday, lads, had a really nice doctor, got listened to, didn't get talked over etc. One doesn't know whether this has anything to do with the fact there's been shit in the 'media' *cough* (socialist worker) about them though. Just glad it's fucking over with and expecting a letter in a couple of weeks saying I have to go on the dole. 

Aside from this I had a really shit nights sleep, so am gonna have a few hours nap and if anyone goes on at me about this newly licensed pill for ms like it's some miracle cure I'm gonna stab them in the eye.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have found my Royal Wedding gift!
> 
> http://www.vandashop.com/product.php?xProd=8973&xSec=12&navlock=1


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Atos went ok yesterday, lads, had a really nice doctor, got listened to, didn't get talked over etc. One doesn't know whether this has anything to do with the fact there's been shit in the 'media' *cough* (socialist worker) about them though. Just glad it's fucking over with and expecting a letter in a couple of weeks saying I have to go on the dole.
> 
> Aside from this I had a really shit nights sleep, so am gonna have a few hours nap and if anyone goes on at me about this newly licensed pill for ms like it's some miracle cure I'm gonna stab them in the eye.


 
Glad it all went well 

They didn't accept me on a trail for that MS pill so fuck 'em! Whoever 'em are!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

For the Geordie type of dragger - 2 night Mini Cruise to Amsterdam from Newcastle for £47


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

It'll be the same situation as when sativex got licenced, a massive media buzz, but no one can get it because the care trusts won't fund it, so everyones still smoking weed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

> Associated Newspapers Ltd



Have been to their offices 
They have brought me large boozy lunches 
I am everything I hate in people and more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



The thought of dunking the royal couple appeals to me for some reason!



tribal_princess said:


> It'll be the same situation as when sativex got licenced, a massive media buzz, but no one can get it because the care trusts won't fund it, so everyones still smoking weed



Yup


----------



## kittyP (Apr 19, 2011)

Afternoon people. 
The lovely Mation is coming over so I should go and wash really


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking pointless.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> For the Geordie type of dragger - 2 night Mini Cruise to Amsterdam from Newcastle for £47


 
Bargain, shame I'm trying to cut back on spending


----------



## kittyP (Apr 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Fucking pointless.


 
Does Mation not appreciate freshly washed people then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Afternoon people.
> The lovely Mation is coming over so I should go and wash really


 
If you two plan on lezzing it up can you film it thankingyouplease x


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Afternoon people.
> The lovely Mation is coming over so I should go and wash really


Get her to wash you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

My feet are cold 

I did put socks on this morning but they looked silly with my dress, and like the sort of thing my Mum would do, but now I wish I had gone for comfort not style.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

Brought a sandwich in today, but there's sausage n mash in the canteen and now I want that, not some stupid sandwich.


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Brought a sandwich in today, but there's sausage n mash in the canteen and now I want that, not some stupid sandwich.


 
What's in the sandwich?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Get her to wash you


 
Oh! I hadn't seen this and stupidly washed myself


----------



## kittyP (Apr 19, 2011)

This house is full of fucking flies!!!  
I need an electric swatter. 
Or the spiders, whose webs I conscientiously leave and don't dust, should start pulling their weight !!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

Meant the medical shit, not the you washing lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> there's sausage n mash in the canteen


 
Gravy? 
Peas?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

I need to get some netting this year for flies, no way its gonna be like last year. I dunno why they do it, if I wasa fly I'd go find a bin or some dogshit, not fly around in a circle in the centre of someones poxy living room. Fucking retards.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Mad dogs and Englishmen outside today. Only strolled to town and back but it is balmy!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> What's in the sandwich?


 
Tuna, green pepper, tomato, mayo. Accessorised it with some hula hoops, to make up for the fact that it wasn't sausage n mash.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gravy?
> Peas?


 
Gravy and mixed veg (carrots, broccoli etc) from what I saw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

I am bored. There is sun outside. And shops. And I want to be in both!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Got nothing lunchy to eat.
Might have some Weetabix to get me through the afternoon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

I may need to buy these to solve my nipple/low cut dress conundrum. But do I seriously want to put hearts or flowers on my nips!

http://www.virtualvillage.co.uk/6-x....html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shcomp


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Past the 2pm drag milestone. 
Time is passing and the looooooooong weekend is nearer


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2011)

Going out with me pimp stick for a big mac, lads.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Going out with me pimp stick for a big mac, lads.


 
 I quite fancy a MaccyD's milkshake now


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

this day seems very long imo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Going out with me pimp stick for a big mac, lads.


 
You a Big Mac lass then? 
My usual McDonalds is pretty fixed - Quarter Pounder with cheese, McChicken Sandwich, large fries and a large coke


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I quite fancy a MaccyD's milkshake now


 
What flavour?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

are we ahead of target? should we put our feet up on the dragdesk and relax?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What flavour?


 
Strawberry or vanilla. Not that keen on chocolate but I would drink it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Strawberry or vanilla. Not that keen on chocolate but I would drink it.


 
Vanilla or banana for me
Probably would have banana today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are we ahead of target? should we put our feet up on the dragdesk and relax?


 
Nearly (9507) and yes


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

booored


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

yesterday was my nan's birthday, today my other nan has been taken to hospital


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh no that's no good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Vanilla or banana for me
> Probably would have banana today


 
I forgot about banana but not sure I would enjoy it as much as vanilla or strawberry


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly (9507) and yes


 
Wicked  
The 10k is looming isn't it, I may not be online to see it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yesterday was my nan's birthday, today my other nan has been taken to hospital


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wicked
> The 10k is looming isn't it, I may not be online to see it


 
But...but....where will you be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yesterday was my nan's birthday, today my other nan has been taken to hospital


 
Sorry to hear that , hope she is okay


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...but....where will you be



Chailey


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yesterday was my nan's birthday, today my other nan has been taken to hospital


 
Oh dear, that is no good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chailey


 
Is that a good or a bad thing?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Will call my ma tomorrow and see how she's doing. Maybe I should go up there and cancel a few things on my week off.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

VA has offered to make me something for the royal wedding


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry to hear about your nan diddles, hope things ok with her.

i've been working furiously as have last day tomorrow until next week, so lots to get done. but nearly done it all now. which is good.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing?!


 
http://www.hornslodge.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA has offered to make me something for the royal wedding


 
A cake in the shape of a corgi!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.hornslodge.com/


 
Ooh nice


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've been working furiously as have last day tomorrow until next week, so lots to get done. but nearly done it all now. which is good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Atos went ok yesterday, lads, had a really nice doctor, got listened to, didn't get talked over etc. One doesn't know whether this has anything to do with the fact there's been shit in the 'media' *cough* (socialist worker) about them though. Just glad it's fucking over with and expecting a letter in a couple of weeks saying I have to go on the dole.
> 
> Aside from this I had a really shit nights sleep, so am gonna have a few hours nap and if anyone goes on at me about this newly licensed pill for ms like it's some miracle cure I'm gonna stab them in the eye.


fingers crossed now basically, glad you got a decent doctor though, some of the ones i've heard about lately have been real shits.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A cake in the shape of a corgi!


 
I can't bring a cake all the way down to London. 

I've asked for a flag.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't bring a cake all the way down to London.
> 
> I've asked for a flag.


 
As long as you wave it all the way down. And shout "Gawd bless 'em" while drinking Tennents Extra 

Btw - I need help draggerz

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/347283-Help-Me-Choose-A-New-Hair-Do!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As long as you wave it all the way down. And shout "Gawd bless 'em" while drinking Tennents Extra


 
^ I think this is a given


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/347283-Help-Me-Choose-A-New-Hair-Do!


 
I am not good at this stuff 
Have you tried googling 'blond sexy goth' and seeing what comes up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am not good at this stuff
> Have you tried googling 'blond sexy goth' and seeing what comes up?



I love the first one and did have hair a bit like that (though dark) when I was a goth....as for the second, well, she does have a fringe!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

i think we should all have "royal wedding" haircuts actually.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think we should all have "royal wedding" haircuts actually.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it should be time to go home now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

me down my local hairdressers next week...






_what do you mean, i can't have blond highlights!!!!_


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> me down my local hairdressers next week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


going out to 'the post office' now 

and marty is fuckin rubbish. just sayin, like


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think we should all have "royal wedding" haircuts actually.


 
Premature balding?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> going out to 'the post office' now
> 
> and marty is fuckin rubbish. just sayin, like




this is true ^^^


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Premature balding?


 
Well I'm all set then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Nearly 4pm


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

leaving in half an hour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> leaving in half an hour


 
 

I want to leave in half an hour too


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

I would also like to leave in half an hour


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want to leave in half an hour too


 
I need to use up 15 hours of flexi before May because after then the cunts are only allowing us 7 hours per month


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I need to use up 15 hours of flexi before May because after then the cunts are only allowing us 7 hours per month


 
cunts 

I may leave in half an hour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Findus dinner later


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Findus dinner later


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Findus dinner later


 
^^^ nice 


I think I might leave well early and go to the pub, I'm in all week anyways (except Friday) and some cunts are swanning off already


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is true ^^^



this ^^



machine cat said:


> leaving in half an hour


 
cunt


----------



## machine cat (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> some cunts are swanning off already


 
Boss Man has gone  
The others should leave now too


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Am here til gone 5pm, then gym, then home about 7ish.

Shower > eat > bed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Shower > eat > bed



In that order?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2011)

Right - I haver brushed my hair, put on some lippy so I am ready for the off....I may treat myself to a - diet friendly - ice lolly on the way home


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In that order?


yes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yes


 
ok


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

i am not supposed to be having beer tonight, as we had big weekend and this weekend is bigger/longer/larger.... sun's out and it's warm tho...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ok


why?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> why?


 
I just like to know stuff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just like to know stuff


does stuff like to know you tho?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2011)

right, am off, wish me luck on not boozing


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i am not supposed to be having beer tonight, as we had big weekend and this weekend is bigger/longer/larger.... sun's out and it's warm tho...


 
*predicts hangover for paulie*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh - meant to say - I can totally justify having wine tonight as I made a sale today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2011)

Plenty of unwanted phone calls and emails this afternoon


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2011)

This last hour has been sloooow.

Someone should start a thread about time dragging when you're at work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh - meant to say - I can totally justify having wine tonight as I made a sale today


 
Me too  

Added to that I have tomorrow off


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2011)

I can totally justify wine tonight as I have not made a sale today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am off, wish me luck on not boozing


gluck 

why no boozing? I haven't been paying attention in class today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

I can totally justify wine tonight as I don't know what you're al selling today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I can totally justify wine tonight as I don't know what you're al selling today.


 
Woop Woop! 
Wine Tuesday is good Tuesday then


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me too
> 
> Added to that I have tomorrow off


'rayyy

and

cunt 



NVP said:


> I can totally justify wine tonight as I have not made a sale today.






diddlybiddly said:


> I can totally justify wine tonight as I don't know what you're al selling today.


 
 fack off you two


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

tbf I'll probably have cider or lager


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Stuff is getting put in bags and people are shuffling about here


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

Feet in the starting blocks now...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2011)

*cocks pistol*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

*tenses thighs*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2011)

On the saunadragbus


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I failed on the boozing 

morning all


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning marty. Fucking hell I'm not looking forward to today. I've got to get stoned and sit in the blazing sun listening to music all day. Nightmare.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning marty. Fucking hell I'm not looking forward to today. I've got to get stoned and sit in the blazing sun listening to music all day. Nightmare.


 

(((((NVP)))))


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

I might get up soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning!


Friday today


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning marty. Fucking hell I'm not looking forward to today. I've got to get stoned and sit in the blazing sun listening to music all day. Nightmare.


 
poor sod


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

Yawn/stretch/etc

Should leave soon I suppose

Would rather sit in the garden all day with cider and newspapers.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Friday today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *predicts hangover for paulie*


well sojjy my dear, you better hang up your crystal ball and forget about the career as a mystic meg mimic, cos i was very well behaved last night, didn't fall to temptation, read my book, eat my tea and then went to bed 

last day at work today, so planning to get absolutely mullered tonight tho


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning marty. Fucking hell I'm not looking forward to today. I've got to get stoned and sit in the blazing sun listening to music all day. Nightmare.


oh mate, my heart bleeds for you  (((((nvp))))))


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Morning marty. Fucking hell I'm not looking forward to today. I've got to get stoned and sit in the blazing sun listening to music all day. Nightmare.



Hardest game in the world, shirking. Thirty years, man and boy I've been at it.  



Paulie Tandoori said:


> well sojjy my dear, you better hang up your crystal ball and forget about the career as a mystic meg mimic, cos i was very well behaved last night, didn't fall to temptation, read my book, eat my tea and then went to bed
> 
> last day at work today, so planning to get absolutely mullered tonight tho


 
There you see? My plan worked  Enjoy tonight


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Friday today


 
Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well sojjy my dear, you better hang up your crystal ball and forget about the career as a mystic meg mimic, cos i was very well behaved last night, didn't fall to temptation, read my book, eat my tea and then went to bed
> 
> last day at work today, so planning to get absolutely mullered tonight tho


 
I wasn't well behaved, went to a pub birthday party - The Jolly Butchers 2:0 was 1 yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2011)

just found out i've got tomorrow off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning all!

Am a little  today as my Mum has been in hospital overnight.

She had a bad nosebleed on Sunday and then it came back yesterday and wouldn't stop so went down to the local hospital who transfered her to Bradford Infirmary 'cos her blood pressure was very high, plus her nose would not stop bleeding, and they decided to keep her in (she has been on warfarin and other stuff since a mild stroke 5 or 6 years ago).

She seems okay in herself, she did ring and leave a funny mesage on our ansaphone about how she'd snuck out to use her mobile! And Dad and Mark seem fine though it is a long drive from Grassington to Bradford for my Dad 

Currently waiting to hear whether she will be kept in further or can go home. Poor Mum, though I imagine she has some sudoku to keep her busy!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2011)

the novelty wears off after the first few times parents are kept in hospital overnight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the novelty wears off after the first few times parents are kept in hospital overnight.


 
I'm sure  It is the first time for either of my parents, well, since 30 odd years ago when Mum had a hysterectomy. She didn't even go in when she had her stroke, the doc came to her!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

best wishes to qoggymum!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Am a little  today as my Mum has been in hospital overnight.
> 
> ...


 
Hope your Mum's ok QoG. 

In good hospital news - I now have a niece


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm sure  It is the first time for either of my parents, well, since 30 odd years ago when Mum had a hysterectomy. She didn't even go in when she had her stroke, the doc came to her!


 
Proper northerner, just walk it off 

Was it the doc with mad eyes off Love Thy Neighbour?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope your Mum's ok QoG.


Hear hear, hope your ma's ok Qoggy.



> In good hospital news - I now have a niece


Good news, surely deserves a brew or two to celebrate?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> best wishes to qoggymum!



Thank you 



machine cat said:


> Hope your Mum's ok QoG.
> 
> In good hospital news - I now have a niece



Thank you. And congratulations! Have you seen here yet?



neonwilderness said:


> Proper northerner, just walk it off
> 
> Was it the doc with mad eyes off Love Thy Neighbour?


 
No, it wasn't  Though he is her GP!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *Hear hear, hope your ma's ok Qoggy.
> *


In good hospital news - I now have a niece [/QUOTE]Good news, surely deserves a brew or two to celebrate? [/QUOTE]

Thanks paulie


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Good news, surely deserves a brew or two to celebrate?



Any excuse to have a couple 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you. And congratulations! Have you seen here yet?


 
Not yet as they live in Malton. Will go up there sometime this weekend


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In good hospital news - I now have a niece


 


Are they going to name her Kate?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they going to name her Kate?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they going to name her Kate?


Don't be so vulgar, it's _Kathryn_ don't you know


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they going to name her Kate?


 


I'll pressure them into it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope your Mum's ok QoG.
> 
> In good hospital news - I now have a niece


 
Seconded on yer ma queeny

and congrats to Uncle Pussy!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hope your Mum's ok QoG.
> 
> In good hospital news - I now have a niece


 
excellent - brew up!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

Just heard from my Dad and Mum is being kept in for another night, her blood pressure is down but the bleeding in/from her nose hasnt' quite stopped plus she is on antibiotics for some bruise on her leg which turns out to be a blood clot!

I am wondering whether to go up over Easter or not, on the one hand my being there might fuss Dad out more but I also want to see Mum. Will probably decide tomorrow when I know a bit more.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

Fucking women in work moaning that the heating isn't on!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking women in work moaning that the heating isn't on!


 
Shove her outside into the sun, silly woman she is!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking women in work moaning that the heating isn't on!


 
woman at work just asked me to turn the air con off as she is cold!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

:d


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14899
> 
> :d


 
I went to the ASDA in Leyton once - it was mental - as it's the nearest to me, I'm not sure I could use your kind gift


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 14899
> 
> :d


 
OMG that is just so funny, that has to rank as one of the most tenuous royal wedding related things!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG that is just so funny, that has to rank as one of the most tenuous royal wedding related things!


 
I am sure that Wills and Kate do shop at ASDA.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am sure that Wills and Kate do shop at ASDA.


 
Absolutely! Or if they don't they should. If ASDA is, well was, good enough for Sharon Osborne it's good enough for the royal family!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am sure that Wills and Kate do shop at ASDA.


 
I will send them some discount vouchers with the card.

I think Asda must be expecting a rush as the car park was full of idiot attendants directing traffic even though it was quieter than normal


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (((((NVP)))))


 


machine cat said:


> poor sod


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh mate, my heart bleeds for you  (((((nvp))))))


 


sojourner said:


> Hardest game in the world, shirking. Thirty years, man and boy I've been at it.


 
Thanks for the sympathy folks. At least we're now at lunchtime and this nightmare from which I shall never awake will be over soon.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shove her outside into the sun, silly woman she is!!



There's 3 of them!  In 2 different offices.  Wearing what looks like bits of fucking string.



marty21 said:


> woman at work just asked me to turn the air con off as she is cold!


 
Do  my head in they do mart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> *I will send them some discount vouchers with the card*.
> 
> I think Asda must be expecting a rush as the car park was full of idiot attendants directing traffic even though it was quieter than normal


 
There is an ASDA at Slough and that is just a short train ride from Windsor Castle!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Thanks for the sympathy folks. At least we're now at lunchtime and this nightmare from which I shall never awake will be over soon.


 
I'm sorry to inform you that you may be required to do some overtime


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

Even though today is technically Thursday, it still feels like a Wednesday


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

When I worked in a call centre there were 37 people in the same open plan office. At least 20 of them had VERY STRONG VIEWS on whether it was too hot/cold. There'd be gritted teeth and storming around in a huff at least once a day.  One woman also used to throw a wobbler about how bright the lights were. Needless to say there was someone else how couldn't see anything because we were 'plunged into darkness''. Ah it was fun there.


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that you may be required to do some overtime


 
Heartless. Truly heartless.  It's a Bank holiday weekend coming up an all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Even though today is technically Thursday, it still feels like a Wednesday


Technically, it's Friday Freeday here, and a shortened one as well methinks


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your ma QoG.

And congrats to Uncle Pussy


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> There's 3 of them!  In 2 different offices.  Wearing what looks like bits of fucking string.
> 
> 
> 
> Do  my head in they do mart



she isn't too bad tbf, I've worked with a lot worse


----------



## TruXta (Apr 20, 2011)

I only got in at noon and am fucking off again too Norway at 3.30. But I'm still moaning, FFS look at the weather outside!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I only got in at noon and am fucking off again too Norway at 3.30. But I'm still moaning, FFS look at the weather outside!



Norway sounds good, are you there all weekend?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Norway sounds good, are you there all weekend?


 
Indeed! Back on Tuesday. Family and friends and all that. The SO is in North Carolina, so I thought I might as well piss off home.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> When I worked in a call centre there were 37 people in the same open plan office. At least 20 of them had VERY STRONG VIEWS on whether it was too hot/cold. There'd be gritted teeth and storming around in a huff at least once a day.  One woman also used to throw a wobbler about how bright the lights were. Needless to say there was someone else how couldn't see anything because we were 'plunged into darkness''. Ah it was fun there.


 
Jesus 37 moaning bastards 

Can't win in here.  Plus there's no fucking WAY I'm putting the heating on when it's melting outside!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

I just had a very pleasant al fresco lunchbreak 

Got back into the office and someone's pulled all the blinds down  Sat here in the dark, FFS.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

Blinds are back up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I just had a very pleasant al fresco lunchbreak
> 
> *Got back into the office and someone's pulled all the blinds down  Sat here in the dark*, FFS.





I can't see my computer screen due to sun glare if I don't have the blinds down


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a rep visiting, I've got a slight suspicion that he might smoke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We have a rep visiting, I've got a slight suspicion that he might smoke


 
Is he wearing Eau de Marlboro Lights? I used to wear that, quite a lot.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

think am aiming for a 3'o'c getaway chaps, wish me luck


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> think am aiming for a 3'o'c getaway chaps, wish me luck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> think am aiming for a 3'o'c getaway chaps, wish me luck


 
Oh you...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> think am aiming for a 3'o'c getaway chaps, wish me luck


 


I'm leaving around 4:30 again today.


In other news, I'm thinking about buying a fishing reel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh you...





machine cat said:


> I'm leaving around 4:30 again today.
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm thinking about buying a fishing reel.


laters potaters, reel in em mc, i'm gone 

have a good weekend folks, bye...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

fucking part-timers 


have a good one paulie!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> laters potaters, reel in em mc, i'm gone
> 
> have a good weekend folks, bye...


 
ta-ta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm leaving around 4:30 again today.
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm thinking about buying a fishing reel.


 
Will one be enough!

I think the ASDA voucher has been surplanted in the tenuous links league 

There are only 20 available for this country so you had better hurry!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is he wearing Eau de Marlboro Lights? I used to wear that, quite a lot.


 
Just a bit!

He's trying to rent out his holiday apartment on the side now


----------



## machine cat (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will one be enough!
> 
> I think the ASDA voucher has been surplanted in the tenuous links league
> 
> There are only 20 available for this country so you had better hurry!


 
Made by Hardy as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

There is going to be trouble if people don't stop sending me arsey emails about stuff that's nothing to do with me


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is going to be trouble if people don't stop sending me arsey emails about stuff that's nothing to do with me


 
sorry, didn't realise I'd cc'd you in


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> sorry, didn't realise I'd cc'd you in



we've been told to cc him on everything


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

Make sure it doesn't happen again


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Make sure it doesn't happen again


 
email lazyboss and cc me


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we've been told to cc him on everything


 
Plausible deniability


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Plausible deniability


 
And all he seems to do is complain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

10 minutes or so then off...though the sunshine seems to have disappeared  I am a bit sleepy so I may be on the snoring train home!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

It is a good job I am off tomorrow 

(of out office reply going on soon )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is a good job *I am off tomorrow*
> 
> (of out office reply going on soon )


 


It is going to be like the aftermath of a zombie attack in the here tomorrow isn't it? A few embattled survivors and the occasional raid by someone wanting to eat our brains!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll be here. Until the bitter end cos I've got to go and record a talk by someone or other talking about some shite or other, and that doesn't finish until 5


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we've been told to cc him on everything


 


half an hour to go.  wasn't gonna have a drink tonight, but erm...aussie chardders was 3 for £12 and it's fucking gorgeous out there


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

Hullo


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> half an hour to go.  wasn't gonna have a drink tonight, but erm...aussie chardders was 3 for £12 and it's fucking gorgeous out there


 
rude not too really


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hullo


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hullo


 
wut?  WUT??


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is going to be like the aftermath of a zombie attack in the here tomorrow isn't it? A few embattled survivors and the occasional raid by someone wanting to eat our brains!


 madmax


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

madmarty


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
Heading over to the Lake District to pick my nan up from holiday, she'll pay for petrol and hopefully buy my lunch.  I won't have to read any emails from cunts (well, work ones anyway) until Tuesday


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> madmarty






this ^^^


oh, and how was findus meal?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hullo


 
Have you had your FCP yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you had your FCP yet?


 
No  

Bit of a delay on this.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> rude not too really


 
I think so mart


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> Bit of a delay on this.


 
can't decide on side dish?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can't decide on side dish?


 
Need some new plates and an oven


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

I just washed the car in tiny shorts and a tiny vest, dudes gawped, womens gave me evils, jealous much, bitches??


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just washed the car in tiny shorts and a tiny vest, dudes gawped, womens gave me evils, jealous much, bitches??


 
soapy?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Need some new plates and an oven


 
Sounds ominous


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

I am totally broken now like


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> soapy?


 
proper soapy


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just washed the car in tiny shorts and a tiny vest, dudes gawped, womens gave me evils, jealous much, bitches??


did you squeeze the sponge over your top?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> proper soapy


ah, marty... always quicker


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

This weather is good, very good


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just washed the car in tiny shorts and a tiny vest, dudes gawped, womens gave me evils, jealous much, bitches??


 
Must have been straight womens, clearly.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> did you squeeze the sponge over your top?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> did you squeeze the sponge over your top?


 
nah, but I managed to throw most of a bucket of water over myself


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Must have been straight womens, clearly.


 
I think they must have been lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

Sandals on  
Might even shave head too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah, but I managed to throw most of a bucket of water over myself


 
in slow motion?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

Come summer the drag gets kind a hard
This ain't no place to be if ya planned on being a star.
Let me tell you it's always cool
And the boss don't mind sometimes if ya act a fool.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think they must have been lol


 
I would have letched considerably.  Probably even shouted requests for extra soapy.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm getting myself into a right lather


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This weather is good, very good


this one is ok


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate it when my clunge bleeds, i cant tell whether it's coming from my arsehole or not


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah, but I managed to throw most of a bucket of water over myself


Skillz


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I hate it when my clunge bleeds, i cant tell whether it's coming from my arsehole or not


 
There's generally a separation between the two holes.  I find.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> There's generally a separation between the two holes.  I find.


 
well, yeah, maybe I'm just lazy


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Skillz


 
cripple skillz, it took me 10 mins without spilling any to get to the bottom of the stairs then I went and spilled it all over the communal hallway


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I hate it when my clunge bleeds, i cant tell whether it's coming from my arsehole or not


 



Out of office reply on, heading towards the door very soon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Out of office reply on, heading towards the door very soon


 
Born free, as free as the wind blows 
As free as the drag goes 
Born free to follow your heart


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

so the part-timers are relaxing, the people who keep this great country running are in, manning the lifeboats, keeping the wheels of industry turning 

I salute you!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning!  

No drag for me, but still an earlyish start.  Being forced to spend the day sunning it up in the Lake District which'll be a struggle


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> No drag for me, but still an earlyish start.  Being forced to spend the day sunning it up in the Lake District which'll be a struggle




(((neon))))


Lake District Drag


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

morning 

not many draggers in today?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> not many draggers in today?


 
Morning MC  

Not in today but there in spirit as always.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

morning badgers


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning badgers


 
 

Should not really be up this early today. 
Oh well, I suppose a day off the drag should be enjoyed in full?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

Mornin!  Freeedayyyyy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin!  Freeedayyyyy


 
Morning Sojjy, how you doing chick?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning all.

Found a pack of caramel bunnies on my desk when I got in this morning


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

just found out my colleague's email address, well part of it , is gigglebears2 , I now see him in a new light, and wonder if gigglebears1 is his little gigglebear


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should not really be up this early today.
> Oh well, I suppose a day off the drag should be enjoyed in full?


 
cider?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider?


 
this ^^^


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Sojjy, how you doing chick?


 
 sojjy bottom seafood - I like that!

Ooo am doing just dandy bajjy.  Got finance girly in later mithering me about numbers, but can cope, cos will be getting lashed tonight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Found a pack of caramel bunnies on my desk when I got in this morning


 


marty21 said:


> just found out my colleague's email address, well part of it , is gigglebears2 , I now see him in a new light, and wonder if gigglebears1 is his little gigglebear



Is this fluffy funny day or something


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider?


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 
Shhhhh.....

She is asleep upstairs!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Found a pack of caramel bunnies on my desk when I got in this morning


 
Result!

Morning happy Easter Bunny draggers...just me and the boss here today which means I will have to talk to her about...something!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this fluffy funny day or something


 
yes all day 

Badgerbunny x


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhhhh.....
> 
> She is asleep upstairs!!!!!!



drink very quietly 




until can 6 



then let rip


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

My only meeting of the day has just been cancelled


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhhhh.....
> 
> She is asleep upstairs!!!!!!


 
CIDER????


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> CIDER????


 
*THIS ^^^^*


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

AND I've just acquired some gummy bears. The morning is going well so far.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My only meeting of the day has just been cancelled


 
Nice


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> AND I've just acquired some gummy bears. The morning is going well so far.


 
good news


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Now if someone could just unplug my PC and bring me a can of stella...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Now if someone could just unplug my PC and bring me a can of stella...


 
*opens fridge*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Machine Cat...Machine Cat (and everyone else)

RoYal Wedding endorsed FREE STUFF!!

http://www.twinings.co.uk/discover-our-range/free-samples/


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Machine Cat...Machine Cat (and everyone else)
> 
> RoYal Wedding endorsed FREE STUFF!!
> 
> http://www.twinings.co.uk/discover-our-range/free-samples/




My browser keeps crashing  Want Royal Wedding stuff!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Busted


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> My browser keeps crashing  Want Royal Wedding stuff!



Nooooooo! Although they are both Earl Grey blends and though it is Capt. Picard's drink of choice I am not that keen



Badgers said:


> Busted



Lol


----------



## kittyP (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *THIS ^^^^*


 
What's going on here!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> What's going on here!!!!!


 
uh ho 


*scarpers*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *scarpers*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drink very quietly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

*grabs cider and legs it*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

*pokes head round corner*

I think she's gone


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2011)

day off 

tooth ache


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Right then draggers. 
A partially lazy/wasted day off and need to get moving. 
Off to Clapham about midday but need to get a few chores done.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *pokes head round corner*
> 
> I think she's gone


 

close escape 


cracks open a can


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> day off
> 
> tooth ache


 
Oh yayyy!!!


and


Oh noooooo!!!

Get pissed paulie - it's the only answer.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> close escape
> 
> 
> cracks open a can


 
got any more?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> close escape
> 
> 
> cracks open a can


 
Can I have a slurp, cheers?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> day off
> 
> tooth ache


 
Ha ha


----------



## kittyP (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
Aw!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> got any more?



plenty, I *confiscated* them off a lairy tenant 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I have a slurp, cheers?



slurp away


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Ha ha


 
that's my line


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Hoping to go here on Saturday - I am favouring Whitebait if I have a starter then either Nut Roast Wellington or Fish & Chips.

Hopefully, as it was CAMRA Reading Area Pub of The Year 2010 they will have some decent ales on 

Been once before, though we didn't eat, and sat near to an old couple who just sat there in complete silence, she with a sherry and him with a pint, for all the time we were there. We half expected one of them to lean over and quietly say "I hate you and have always hated you" !

http://www.birdinhand.co.uk/upload/files/bar menu pdf aut2010.pdf
http://www.birdinhand.co.uk/


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2011)

Am dragging in Lambeth "customer centre"... have haircut at 12.30


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2011)

I gotta go and check on my mams siamese because she is having an extra night in margate for her filthy weekend, I really cant be fucked, it's noticeably hoter today and jesus my body don't fuckin like it, I'm gonna have to get me stick out again, I really don't wanna do it, but she's bribed me with money, fml


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hoping to go here on Saturday - I am favouring Whitebait if I have a starter then either Nut Roast Wellington or Fish & Chips.
> 
> Hopefully, as it was CAMRA Reading Area Pub of The Year 2010 they will have some decent ales on
> 
> ...


 
hmmmmmm whitebate YUM!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I gotta go and check on my mams siamese because she is having an extra night in margate for her filthy weekend, I really cant be fucked, it's noticeably hoter today and jesus my body don't fuckin like it, I'm gonna have to get me stick out again, I really don't wanna do it, but she's bribed me with money, fml


 
It is to bloody hot for me so you must be suffering 
Think of the quids though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry those last three (now) posts were me Kitty


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Or were they


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is to bloody hot for me so you must be suffering
> Think of the quids though


 
I just feel noticeably odd today, I cant decide if my hands actually feel worse or it's more noticeable :|


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Or were they


----------



## kittyP (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Yea they were


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> hmmmmmm whitebate YUM!!


 
I don't like whitebait


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't like whitebait



I'm afraid it's a matter of record now that you do.


The Internetz does NOT LIE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm afraid it's a matter of record now that you do.
> 
> 
> The Internetz does NOT LIE


 
Yeah!!

We have had no post yet which doesn't really bother me as it means no work, however, it also means no Graze box which I am expecting! Boo!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

we had some internal post

some keys!! 
and some leaflets advertising pensioner bingo at the community centre next week !


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

More chocolate! A tiny bag of cola bottles! This place is just awash with free sweets today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

no free sweets here, a surveyor came in earlier on and helped himself to the last of the free biscuits - but they were the last for a reason


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

We've had our post and it was boring


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We've had our post and it was boring


 
ours too, it was some keys we didn't need  and the leaflet to a thing I am not going to


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ours too, it was some keys we didn't need  and the leaflet to a thing I am not going to


 
ours was a weekly magazine and some work


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

I never get any post at work


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I never get any post at work


 
would you like some?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I never get any post at work


 
would you like some keys that don't work?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love some post, yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Graze Box...I mean post is here!

Plus I have just ordered this from Amazon to wear at the Silver & Gold Celebration Party for my friends civil partnertship!!







Oh and these go under my dress


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Graze Box...I mean post is here!
> 
> Plus I have just ordered this from Amazon to wear at the Silver & Gold Celebration Party for my friends civil partnertship!!
> 
> ...



the wig? 


and nipple covers  these should be uninvented


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the wig?
> 
> 
> and nipple covers  these should be uninvented



Yup, it quite a cool wig isn't it. Hope it fits!

I shall be like Action Man and have no nips at the wedding....though did he have nips but no knob


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Thee boss is going to give me some work in a minute which, frankly, I intend to ignore until Tuesday because though I am in the office until 4.30pm today mentally I am already at home cracking open a cold one!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I would love some post, yes


 
pm me your work address and I'll send you something next week*






*as i'm leaving early today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

Lazy drag


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lazy drag


 
it is quite lazy here today, just me and lazyboss this afternoon, I am out lazying him, yet he gets the big bucks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is quite lazy here today, just me and lazyboss this afternoon, I am out lazying him, yet he gets the big bucks


 
It's not fair marty, laziness should be rewarded


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's not fair marty, laziness should be rewarded


 
it's like nazi germany.... etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's like nazi germany.... etc


 
At least they made the drag run on time...


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooh, a hot cross bun!

Am gonna be sick in a minute...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> At least they made the drag run on time...


 
Nazi drag eh? 

No chance of a long lunch I would bet? 
Kebab Friday would be a thing of the past too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nazi drag eh?
> 
> No chance of a long lunch I would bet?
> Kebab Friday would be a thing of the past too


 
That is true. It would be Bratwurst Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2011)

I like bratwurst 

Off for pizza now. 
Italian food so Nazi endorsed I feel


----------



## machine cat (Apr 21, 2011)

off now...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off now...





who is left now?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

I am still here. Ho hum.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Just over an hour to go


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am still here. Ho hum.


 
we should try and get to 10k today



that'll learn em


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

I wouldn't want to give them the satisfaction


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

25 minutes for me then I am off home for wine and sausages


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and nipple covers  these should be uninvented



Fucking absolutely marty 



QueenOfGoths said:


> mentally I am already at home cracking open a cold one!


 
Oh yes, me too   Wooo all exciiiited


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 25 minutes for me then I am off home for wine and sausages


 
can I come over ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can I come over ?


 
Will you bring a sausage..or two?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you bring a sausage..or two?


 
I thought you already had sausages  



*senses a trap*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

Right! I am outta her. Good Easter weekend y'all


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

more drag pain as they all abandon ship


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I thought you already had sausages
> 
> 
> 
> *senses a trap*


 
Er..yes we do *puts down cleaver*


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Just waiting for two files to copy, then I can go home.

30 Minutes Remaining it says. 30 Minutes! Arg.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just waiting for two files to copy, then I can go home.
> 
> 30 Minutes Remaining it says. 30 Minutes! Arg.


 
Heh - I was just closing down laptop last Friday when it said I had 16 fucking updates!!! Gave it 5 mins, still on the first one, switched the cunt off - do it next day!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

just had a call. apparently there are n'er do wells on the estate - what do I care, I'm off in 30 minutes  


public sector - it's a vocation.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had a call. apparently there are n'er do wells on the estate - what do I care, I'm off in 30 minutes
> 
> 
> public sector - it's a vocation.



Ne'er do wells? On the estate? To the batcave!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

right, I'm off, 

run free, n'er do wells ,run free


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right, I'm off,
> 
> run free, n'er do wells ,run free


 
bye marttyeeeeeee


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had a call. apparently there are n'er do wells on the estate - what do I care, I'm off in 30 minutes


 
Maybe they mean you? 

I am back from the land of mint cake and slow drivers and am a bit knackered. Heading home soon to have a couple of beers and do nothing until Tuesday


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

14 Minutes Remaining


----------



## sojourner (Apr 21, 2011)

Ahhh fuckit - am gonna pack up and head home

I have a bottle of chardonnay int fridge with my name on it 

See yas on the other side


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

4 Minutes Remaining

Hurry. up. you. cunting. thing.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 21, 2011)

Right. Files moved. I am out of here and I won't be back for 11 days


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Right. Files moved. I am out of here and I won't be back for 11 days


 
nice! 

I'm at home via the pub, and drinking wine


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2011)

MC: http://www.channel5.com/shows/william-and-kate-the-movie/episodes/william-and-kate-the-movie!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Loooong weeekend was nice. Slightly ruined by teeth issues which started Friday and are still there today, but good in the main. 

Anyway, back to the drag this morning but only for three days!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning.  

Dragging from home, one handed as I've broken my wrist and elbow.  Starving hungry though, can't wait until Mr Yu comes home and makes me some food.  

Sorry about your bad teeth badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning.
> 
> Dragging from home, one handed as I've broken my wrist and elbow.  Starving hungry though, can't wait until Mr Yu comes home and makes me some food.
> 
> Sorry about your bad teeth badgers.


 
Morning from the Western drag Yu_Gi  

One handed drag is not good, worse that sore tooth drag for sure  
What have you been up to?


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2011)

Short three day drag ahead. I'm hoping everyone will be too busy being patriotic and full of wedding fever to bother me with phonecalls. 

In theory, it *should* be a quiet three days as most people are off on holiday. In practise I'm the only one in the office and we're open. Could go either way...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Short three day drag ahead. I'm hoping everyone will be too busy being patriotic and full of wedding fever to bother me with phonecalls.
> 
> In theory, it *should* be a quiet three days as most people are off on holiday. In practise I'm the only one in the office and we're open. Could go either way...



I am pretty sure we have a quiet three days ahead in my drag. Half the office are on leave though so no sneaking off early or starting late. One bonus is that Radio Woman is away so no 'Dullard FM' to put up with


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a 2 day week this week, and much to look forward to, meeting a cousin or maybe 3 in London Bridge tonight, and dragger's meet on Thursday night


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

It's Royal Wedding week!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dragger's meet on Thursday night


 


machine cat said:


> It's Royal Wedding week!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

fuck yeah! royal drag meet wedding


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

So four of us (five with Yu_Gi_Oh on another time zone) in the drag today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Royal Wedding slackers 

9873 today?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 9873 today?


 
Getting scared now


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

It could go either way at the moment


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

got in, made coffee, milk was off, bad start


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Café de fromage?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Café de fromage?





today I am looking forward to visiting a tenant to investigate a smell, and another to look at some tiling 


fml


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

had pissing toothache all weekend


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

i feel sick


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

not any more - I've just got cake on a stick


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i feel sick


 
I do too - thought I was gonna actually throw up over my desk before.  

Mornin all. Am FUCKED.  Fucking brilliant weekend though - yesterday was the dogs bollocks of a day


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I do too - thought I was gonna actually throw up over my desk before.


 
I think I'm over-excited.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I'm over-excited.


 
I think I'm still pissed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

The drag is on here...and it's bad!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I think I'm still pissed


 
You need more alcohol. It's the only way!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> had pissing toothache all weekend


 
Me too  

Why are we being punished???


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You need more alcohol. It's the only way!


 
urgh - not sure that's really the way tbh 

Right - have had me guarana drink, and more water - here's hoping I feel human soon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me too
> 
> Why are we being punished???


obviously, we're so pure of mind and body that we're being severely tested before entering nirvana.....or something.

i think i may still be pissed too.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

mumsnet has live webchat with k middleton at 1pm (allegedly)

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet...-Middleton-TODAY-at-1pm/AllOnOnePage#25046828


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 26, 2011)

A lot of colleagues have this week off, so it's rather quiet and pleasant here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mumsnet has live webchat with k middleton at 1pm (allegedly)
> 
> http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet...-Middleton-TODAY-at-1pm/AllOnOnePage#25046828


 
Ask her if she spits or swallows...dare ya!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mumsnet has live webchat with k middleton at 1pm (allegedly)
> 
> http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet...-Middleton-TODAY-at-1pm/AllOnOnePage#25046828


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat?


 


> Diana Would Be Proud


It's true


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat?


 


I have also found you a t-shirt MC


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> machine cat?


 


> He was dressed in a Kate and William T-shirt stating "Diana Would Be Proud".



Fucking gold


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> A lot of colleagues have this week off, so it's rather quiet and pleasant here


 
Office is quiet and pleasant and pointless here today. 
Phones are dead and IT stuff happening so can't use email anyway. 
Lunch has been nibbled at already and the desk is spotless.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ask her if she spits or swallows...dare ya!


probably has a lady in waiting who takes care of those kind of duties innit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> probably has a lady in waiting who takes care of those kind of duties innit?


 
Yeah - Maid of the Bedchamber or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

In other news my 'nipple buddies' have arrived  And no, there will be no pics or GTFO.....until I'm drunk!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news my 'nipple buddies' have arrived  And no, there will be no pics or GTFO.....*until I'm drunk!*


 
7pm roughly then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 7pm roughly then?


 
Yeah probably...might even be 6.30pm.

Btw is the draggerz drinks still on for Thursday evening and if so where as I may be able to make it *waggles eyebrows*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah probably...might even be 6.30pm.
> 
> Btw is the draggerz drinks still on for Thursday evening and if so where as I may be able to make it *waggles eyebrows*


 


I'm bringing Limited Edition Royal Wedding Cider with me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

The George Pub, Borough High Street, SE1 

Meet up there, if it is too busy or rainy we can move on.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 26, 2011)

wtf is nipple buddies?

oh i knows.... shoulda just got a box of elastoplast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The George Pub, Borough High Street, SE1
> 
> Meet up there, if it is too busy or rainy we can move on.


 
 Will try and make it, depends on whether we are seeing relatives or not!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will try and make it, depends on whether we are seeing relatives or not!


 
The relatives can come too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf is nipple buddies?
> 
> oh i knows.... shoulda just got a box of elastoplast


 
Yeah but the 'buddies' are flower shaped and it's a posh do so if I get drunk and show my tits they'll look all spring like


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw is the draggerz drinks still on for Thursday evening and if so where as I may be able to make it *waggles eyebrows*


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> so if I get drunk and show my tits they'll look all spring like


 
Win ^


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but the 'buddies' are flower shaped and it's a posh do so if I get drunk and show my tits they'll look all spring like


 
LOL!!  

I'm waiting for my mam to get here so we can have some lunch and then take her and my sister to get their hair done


----------



## sim667 (Apr 26, 2011)

First day back after 2 weeks, and so far, they want to change my hours next year, there will be redundancies over the summer, they've removed all the printers.

I remember why i hate this place, I need out before i kill myself.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but the 'buddies' are flower shaped and it's a posh do so if I get drunk and show my tits they'll look all spring like


 


Ahhhh....saussie and egg butty and a coffee later, I am definitely feeling better now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

It is so quiet here, it's like the days between Christmas and New Year. Very little post, very few phone calls, lots of boredom!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

d/k if i can do thursday, not at work and have dentists app't in the pm to sort out my manky molar...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

i saw this and thought of here...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i saw this and thought of here...


 


God, is it not hometime yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> God, is it not hometime yet?


 
No.  Thank fuck it's only a 3 day week


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No.  Thank fuck it's only a 3 day week


 
correction

2 day week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> correction
> 
> 2 day week


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

In other news, minced beef FCPs have been sighted in Asda (at a rather steep £1.47).  I may get some in for Friday.

Looks as though Morrisons still don't have any though - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13187022


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> correction
> 
> 2 day week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, minced beef FCPs have been sighted in Asda (at a rather steep £1.47).  I may get some in for Friday.
> 
> Looks as though Morrisons still don't have any though - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13187022


 
When it said in the report "unusual incident" I just assumed he had been found with his knob halfway up a frozen turkey


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, minced beef FCPs have been sighted in Asda (at a rather steep £1.47).  I may get some in for Friday.
> [/url]


 
What a rip-off


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When it said in the report "unusual incident" I just assumed he had been found with his knob halfway up a frozen turkey


 
It's quite possible, North Shields is a strange place


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What a rip-off


 
Broken Britain


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What a rip-off


 
Aye, the other flavours are only £1!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> correction
> 
> 2 day week


Who sanctioned this?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who sanctioned this?


 
I'll tell you Thursday, if I can be arsed getting out of bed


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who sanctioned this?


 
i've got a 2 day week too


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Over halfway on the boring, pointless drag week first day


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's quite possible, North Shields is a strange place


 


Btw I dreamt last night that you tossed a cat down a staircase....not in a horrible way it was the start of a cat race and to get the cats off to a good start they were tossed, well more kind of underarm swung i.e. you picked them up under their belly and swang them onto their feet down this long staircase and when they landed they set off running! Then for some reason I had to do a charade for "Hard Times"...mmmm, I have an odd subconscious!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw I dreamt last night that you tossed a cat down a staircase....not in a horrible way it was the start of a cat race and to get the cats off to a good start they were tossed, well more kind of underarm swung i.e. you picked them up under their belly and swang them onto their feet down this long staircase and when they landed they set off running! Then for some reason I had to do a charade for "Hard Times"...mmmm, I have an odd subconscious!


 
This actually happened


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw I dreamt last night that you tossed a cat down a staircase....not in a horrible way it was the start of a cat race and to get the cats off to a good start they were tossed, well more kind of underarm swung i.e. you picked them up under their belly and swang them onto their feet down this long staircase and when they landed they set off running! Then for some reason I had to do a charade for "Hard Times"...mmmm, I have an odd subconscious!


 
Your dreamt about neon tossing a cat?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll tell you Thursday, if I can be arsed getting out of bed


 


Update number 10000576769098659:  I am no longer wanting to vomit in my shoes, but am still feeling quite dehydrated.  Just under 3.5 hours to go - which works out at about 2.5 when I go the bank later and take fucking ages


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Your dreamt about neon tossing a cat?


 
When you put it like that...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This actually happened


 


Did your cat win the race? Or did anyone manage to guess "Hard Times"?

Mind you I did spend a lot of last night in bed covered in just my dressing gown 'cos we'd rolled to duvet to the bottom of the bed to air it and Mr. Kippers had made himself a little nest on the rolled up duvet and I didn't want to disturb him  Mr. QofG's had it worse, as well as know duvet he had to curl into a fetal position as Mr. K. was where his feet would be! We should have just moved him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Your dreamt about neon tossing a cat?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did your cat win the race?


 
My cat is a bit porky, so probably not


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> correction
> 
> 2 day week


yay!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Corporate Man's daughter just got accepted to ArtsEd in Chiswick. 
Did not mean much to me but apparently this is a big deal!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man's daughter just got accepted to ArtsEd in Chiswick.
> Did not mean much to me but apparently this is a big deal!


 
It's quite a good drama school and the musical theatre course in particular is well respected.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man's daughter just got accepted to ArtsEd in Chiswick.
> Did not mean much to me but apparently this is a big deal!


 
you should have a celebratory drink


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you should have a celebratory drink


 
This - with the boss buying


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's quite a good drama school and the musical theatre course in particular is well respected.


 
It is the musical theatre course she has been accepted for. 
They turned her down last year. 



machine cat said:


> you should have a celebratory drink


 
Yes



QueenOfGoths said:


> This - with the boss buying


 
Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *It is the musical theatre course she has been accepted for*.
> They turned her down last year.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good for her! It's a good course


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes


 
That would be an ecumenical matter


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you should have a celebratory drink


or 3.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That would be an ecumenical matter


 
or 3.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

3 times 3 is 9.

This could become a bit of a sesh eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Got a care parcel from B0B2oo9 today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got a care parcel from B0B2oo9 today


 
Any FCP's?

I have just written something using the worst handwriting ever, like a spider has slowly died across the page. I really should learn how to write properly!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

97 posts to go 

I think we may need a plan B 




			
				Badgers said:
			
		

> We have to try and stretch those over a few days yet.
> Perhaps we could all just keep editing current posts?


Not really working, is it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

my afternoon looks great - visit flat 1 - dodgy smell, visit flat 2, dodgy tiling, visit flat 3, dodgy floors 

glamour!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

heard from a mate, he currently has a kid in Glasgow with his ex, now his girlfriend is expecting, she lives in Germany - he loves the complicated life!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> heard from a mate, he currently has a kid in Glasgow with his ex, now his girlfriend is expecting, she lives in Germany - he loves the complicated life!


 
Where does he live!?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 97 posts to go


 
We have to try and stretch those over a few days yet. 
Perhaps we could all just keep editing current posts?

*AHEM ^ ^*

*AHEM ^ ^*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where does he live!?


 
Glasgow

but at the moment, he is living in Germany for the summer.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have to try and stretch those over a few days yet.
> Perhaps we could all just keep editing current posts?
> 
> *AHEM ^ ^*


 
Good idea


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Glasgow
> 
> but at the moment, he is living in Germany for the summer.



Ahem!


damn, that was supposed to be an edit  

I'm demob happy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have to try and stretch those over a few days yet.
> Perhaps we could all just keep editing current posts?
> 
> *AHEM ^ ^*
> ...


this will be my only day this week as training all day tomorrow


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

into the hour of death


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

i can hardly keep my eyes open


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> into the hour of death


 
Is that all it is FFS? 
It feels like it should be nearly 5pm already 

__~

Just two of us left in the office now. There is a token work pretence going on but we are in the dying throes now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that all it is FFS?
> It feels like it should be nearly 5pm already


 
This

Feels like I have been waiting hours for Mr ManFlu to put the kettle on (it's been about 10 minutes)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This
> 
> Feels like I have been waiting hours for Mr ManFlu to put the kettle on (it's been about 10 minutes)


 
I've got tea *looks smug*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

*sups cuppa*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one now, only had to hassle him twice about it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have one now, only had to hassle him twice about it


 
Beat him. With a wet teabag so he remembers why!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beat him. With a wet teabag so he remembers why!


 
Tbf I think he is still smarting from the time I (accidentally) nearly knocked him out with a stress ball


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbf I think he is still smarting from the time I (accidentally) nearly knocked him out with a stress ball


 


Did it help your stress levels though, or his?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tbf I think he is still smarting from the time I (accidentally) nearly knocked him out with a stress ball


 
 proper knocked out?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

@machine cat

http://dominos.content-hosting.co.uk/6892-wedding-uk/f/?v=2


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @machine cat
> 
> http://dominos.content-hosting.co.uk/6892-wedding-uk/f/?v=2


 
pizza on thursday?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pizza on thursday?



Possible... 
We have to fit in the other pizza place and some FCP action too though! 

Just seen your Royal Wedding Phone is down to £1 at Carphone Warehouse!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did it help your stress levels though, or his?


 
Surprisingly not 



machine cat said:


> proper knocked out?


 
Not quite.  I was on the phone and him and another guy were throwing stuff at me trying to put me off.  When I was finished I grabbed the nearest thing (the stress ball) and turned to lob it back in their general direction.  It hit him right square between the eyes, I couldn't have aimed better if I tried.  I then had to feign concern while pissing myself


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible...
> We have to fit in the other pizza place and some FCP action too though!



FCP for breakfast on friday or saturday?



> Just seen your Royal Wedding Phone is down to £1 at Carphone Warehouse!


 
I'm all Royal Wedding'd out today - walking round town at lunch and it was will n kate mad!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Surprisingly not
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  I was on the phone and him and another guy were throwing stuff at me trying to put me off.  When I was finished I grabbed the nearest thing (the stress ball) and turned to lob it back in their general direction.  It hit him right square between the eyes, I couldn't have aimed better if I tried.  I then had to feign concern while pissing myself


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

right chaps, am fucking the fuck off now, so play good and no fighting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right chaps, am fucking the fuck off now, so play good and no fighting


 
c u 
     n t


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not quite.  I was on the phone and him and another guy were throwing stuff at me trying to put me off.  When I was finished I grabbed the nearest thing (the stress ball) and turned to lob it back in their general direction.  It hit him right square between the eyes, I couldn't have aimed better if I tried.  I then had to feign concern while pissing myself



fucking quality 



Badgers said:


> c u
> n t



^^ this


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2011)

packing up...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Need to go to B&Q on my way home, I'll look out for any royal wedding tat they may have


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> packing up...



Fuck this, me too  



neonwilderness said:


> Need to go to B&Q on my way home, I'll look out for any royal wedding tat they may have



Leg it, run away!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leg it, run away!!!


 
If onlt cuntboss wasn't here.  I'll be out the door bang on 5 though


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2011)

Weird day in the drag today. I get in to find everyone in the office (including my boss) has had a letter saying they're possibly redundant if they don't make it through the imminent restructuring. As a temp I've even less chance of getting any of the few jobs available as I'm not even eligible to apply for any of them. Ho hum, thinks I. I really ought to start looking for something else. Send my CV off to one agency for an Estate Managers job, more on a whim than any other reason, get a phonecall within ten minutes and a very keen sounding agency bloke. Now I know it's in their interests to be like this - bitter experience has taught me to never trust a recruitment consultant further than you can throw them -  but you never know. As one door closes etc ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh dear NVP  

Nobody had a clue?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Weird day in the drag today. I get in to find everyone in the office (including my boss) has had a letter saying they're possibly redundant if they don't make it through the imminent restructuring. As a temp I've even less chance of getting any of the few jobs available as I'm not even eligible to apply for any of them. Ho hum, thinks I. I really ought to start looking for something else. Send my CV off to one agency for an Estate Managers job, more on a whim than any other reason, get a phonecall within ten minutes and a very keen sounding agency bloke. Now I know it's in their interests to be like this - bitter experience has taught me to never trust a recruitment consultant further than you can throw them -  but you never know. As one door closes etc ...



Bad news NVP, what a horrid day it must have been for you all


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

No drag for me today. 
Swapping office drag for dentist drag  
Guess I will miss the 10k glory too


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Weird day in the drag today. I get in to find everyone in the office (including my boss) has had a letter saying they're possibly redundant if they don't make it through the imminent restructuring. As a temp I've even less chance of getting any of the few jobs available as I'm not even eligible to apply for any of them. Ho hum, thinks I. I really ought to start looking for something else. Send my CV off to one agency for an *Estate Managers* job, more on a whim than any other reason, get a phonecall within ten minutes and a very keen sounding agency bloke. Now I know it's in their interests to be like this - bitter experience has taught me to never trust a recruitment consultant further than you can throw them -  but you never know. As one door closes etc ...




noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning Marty & Machine (lots of Ms there!)  

Wednesday drag but Freeday Eve really.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today is my Friday!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking forward to an early finish tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

tea and crumpets, g'luck at the dentist badgers, my turn tomorrow. freeday begins now...

(hard luck nvp as well, am sure something will turn up mate)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Only noticed today that a lot of draggers names are in the M,N,O,P,Q series of letters.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only noticed today that a lot of draggers names are in the M,N,O,P,Q series of letters.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning! 

I am quite croaky today


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

i can see myself getting pissed off with people today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

People avoiding their tea making duties?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> People avoiding their tea making duties?


 
Nah, just people being people.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nah, just people being people.


 
People are cunts


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Guess I will miss the 10k glory too


 
New thread at 9999?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> People are cunts


Satré (almost) said that


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> People are cunts


 
Or I'm just a miserable bastard


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Satré (almost) said that


 
It's true though


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Or I'm just a miserable bastard


 
The two may well by synonymous


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> New thread at 9999?


 
Do you have the discipline and organisation? 

Sitting outside the dentist now. Opens at 09:30 and I am getting cold sweats. Although that may be something to do with Nandos being next door


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you have the discipline and organisation?


Only time will tell



Badgers said:


> Sitting outside the dentist now. Opens at 09:30 and I am getting cold sweats. Although that may be something to do with Nandos being next door


Or it could be the excitement of seeing the fish tank in the waiting room (a feature of most dentists IME)?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The two may well by synonymous


 
Ture say


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

they're singing the theme tune to the wombles.








kill me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they're singing the theme tune to the wombles.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or it could be the excitement of seeing the fish tank in the waiting room (a feature of most dentists IME)?



No fish tank here  

Just a telly showing crap, posters about mouth cancer and an old bloke in agony. I am hungry too, might order a pizza in or something? Can't smoke either


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No fish tank here
> 
> Just a telly showing crap, posters about mouth cancer and an old bloke in agony. I am hungry too, might order a pizza in or something? Can't smoke either


 
any interesting magazines?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning all!

I've made my tea too milky.........Noooooooooooo!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think we've agreed on a paint colour for the office redecoration - Caramel Blush - will return to update if there is a change.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I've made my tea too milky.........Noooooooooooo!


 
bin it and make another


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Lunch soon?

I'm not really that hungry, just bored


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

got the decorators in


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?
> 
> I'm not really that hungry, just bored


 
no idea what to have today


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> got the decorators in


 
Time of the month?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no idea what to have today


 
sausages!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> sausages!


 
i'm having sausages for tea


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm having sausages for tea


 
KFC Zinger!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had to send my silver wig back  I wanted and ordered







I got






I don't think that is the same wig....plus it's not silver, it's white! 

I am an angry goth!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> KFC Zinger!


 
no KFC in leeds city centre


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no KFC in leeds city centre


 


Broken Yorkshire


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Broken Yorkshire


 
It's a travesty!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no KFC in leeds city centre


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm having sausages for tea


 
I will have sausages for tea soon I think. 
Served on top of a baked potato with cheese and beans for good measure  

Shame about the KFC situation. I can't really say I like KFC but the Zinger tower burger in the box with hot wings and stuff is good greed food. Not quite the BK challenge!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shame about the KFC situation. I can't really say I like KFC but the Zinger tower burger in the box with hot wings and stuff is good greed food. Not quite the BK challenge!


 
They are definitely pretty average, plus I'm not a fan of picking on with chicken bones which probably doesn't help.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will have sausages for tea soon I think.
> Served on top of a baked potato with cheese and beans for good measure
> 
> Shame about the KFC situation. I can't really say I like KFC but the Zinger tower burger in the box with hot wings and stuff is good greed food. Not quite the BK challenge!


 
I may have KFC tomorrow before drinking


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may have KFC tomorrow before drinking


 
you're definately coming then?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

Afternoon chaps - been stupid busy sorting out horribly complicated (for me) numbers

Still got loads to do


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

Bugger - just read back and saw NVPs note - g'luck mate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you're definately coming then?


 
Yup - be on the early-ish shift as I can't be too late back or get too pissed as we have to up and about by 8.30am on Friday for the Royal Wedding Breakfast we are off to


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> the Royal Wedding Breakfast we are off to


Take some Royal Wedding Special Brew with you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

We are getting close now...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are getting close now...


 
on target? 


maybe we should just not post until the day of the wedding


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought we were having a new thread at 9999 and someone (MC?) posting the 10k on Friday?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

got the coffee shits, lads.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> got the coffee shits, lads.


 
bad times


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

:|


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> got the coffee shits, lads.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Time for some tea instead?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

I shouldn't have had 2 cups, it wakes me up, but does awful things to me guts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

crikey, getting close...


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

what to do?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I shouldn't have had 2 cups, it wakes me up, but does awful things to me guts


 
It's a double edged sword!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a double edged sword!


 
you are telling me m8...

YESSSSS!!!!! I just got 10000!!!!!!!! 

well, that's my achievement for the day sorted, lads


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2011)

haha 

i got the 10,000th reply


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Will and Kate are going to be pissed


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i got the 10,000th reply



 

I don't think so


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i got the 10,000th reply


 
didn't you twat!!! I DID!!!!!! IN YOUR FUCKING FACE!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> didn't you twat!!! I DID!!!!!! IN YOUR FUCKING FACE!!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> didn't you twat!!! I DID!!!!!! IN YOUR FUCKING FACE!!!!!!


 
Ha, and indeed, Ha - as I believe the lovely pickmans would say.

heh


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - be on the early-ish shift as I can't be too late back or get too pissed as we have to up and about by 8.30am on Friday for the Royal Wedding Breakfast we are off to


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

I bet he's well sulking cus he's been sitting at his pc all morning waiting for it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

on target?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I bet he's well sulking cus he's been sitting at his pc all morning waiting for it.


 
gagging for it


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

like robbing sweeties off a pre-schooler, marty


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

oi pickmans!!! I'm winning!!! you are shit!!!!!!!! SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

dogSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought we were having a new thread at 9999 and someone (MC?) posting the 10k on Friday?


 
First of all dentist waiting room for 2 hours! 
Then find out I have an abscess in my gum!!
Then put on course of antibiotics which means no drinking until after bank holiday weekend!!!
Then have to travel to work just to sit pointlessly at desk for about three hours!!!!
Then I find out that Mr Big Shrimp has been sold!!!!!
Then this 10k betrayal!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First of all dentist waiting room for 2 hours!
> Then find out I have an abscess in my gum!!
> *Then put on course of antibiotics which means no drinking until after bank holiday weekend*!!!
> Then have to travel to work just to sit pointlessly at desk for about three hours!!!!
> ...


 
What about tomorrow!?!

And where has Mr. Big Shrimp gone


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First of all dentist waiting room for 2 hours!
> Then find out I have an abscess in my gum!!
> *Then put on course of antibiotics which means no drinking until after bank holiday weekend!!!*
> Then have to travel to work just to sit pointlessly at desk for about three hours!!!!
> ...


 
What?!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First of all dentist waiting room for 2 hours!
> Then find out I have an abscess in my gum!!
> Then put on course of antibiotics which means no drinking until after bank holiday weekend!!!
> Then have to travel to work just to sit pointlessly at desk for about three hours!!!!
> ...



bad times - are you still coming to the pub Thursday?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

urgghhh abscess is well painful


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will and Kate are going to be pissed


 
What could have been a more suitable 10k subject than coffee shits?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What could have been a more suitable 10k subject than coffee shits?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

my tits feel awesome today as well, btw.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

lame.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Lol .... but that means you would be shitting out the future King and Queen.......which is fair enough!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

if I was marrying him I'd be pretty fuckin pissed off about crude replicas of my fucking face on everything.

marrying into royalty aint even worth that shit.

I would however, make a fucking EPIC queen of this country, it'd be a media shitstorm.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First of all dentist waiting room for 2 hours!
> Then find out I have an abscess in my gum!!
> Then put on course of antibiotics which means no drinking until after bank holiday weekend!!!
> Then have to travel to work just to sit pointlessly at desk for about three hours!!!!
> ...


 
Awww - bad news bajjy.

Same thing happened to me a few Easters ago - was fucking gutted to be put on those metronizadoleSHITEpills just before the break.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> if I was marrying him I'd be pretty fuckin pissed off about crude replicas of my fucking face on everything.
> 
> marrying into royalty aint even worth that shit.
> 
> *I would however, make a fucking EPIC queen of this country, it'd be a media shitstorm*.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What about tomorrow!?!



I am doing drinks tomorrow. 
The medicinal witchcraft can wait a while I feel 



QueenOfGoths said:


> And where has Mr. Big Shrimp gone



They would not tell me


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> if I was marrying him I'd be pretty fuckin pissed off about crude replicas of my fucking face on everything.
> 
> marrying into royalty aint even worth that shit.
> 
> I would however, make a fucking EPIC queen of this country, it'd be a media shitstorm.


 
A queen with awesome tits.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Just been to the restroom to get some milk and The Monolith (a colleague from upstairs so called 'cos he is square and only speaks in monosyllables. Or less) is eating some vile smelling soup. Unless it was him who smelt....which is a possibility I suppose.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The medicinal witchcraft can wait a while I feel


 
phew


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

lol 'monolith'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Same thing happened to me a few Easters ago - was fucking gutted to be put on those *metronizadole*SHITEpills just before the break.


 
That is the bastards ^ 

Also Corsodyl mouthwash once a night before bed
Change from medium to soft toothbrush 
Salt-water rinsing throughout the day


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

wait til it bursts and you suddenly get a mouthful of salty pus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lol 'monolith'


 
He is the sort of person who if you see him and say "Good morning" will reply "Is it?" and likes to say "Afternoon" when he comes into the office in the morning and vice versa....which I dutifully laughed at the first few times he did it but it's not fucking funny.

He is like a cross between Eeyore and Colin Hunt.

Eta - if any of you do any of the above I'm sorry ......but it's not fucking funny so stop it


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

pmfsl


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

So all meeting around 17:30 - 18:30 tomorrow at the George on Borough High Street? 
I get the feeling it will be stupidly busy but we can move on if we have to.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So all meeting around 17:30 - 18:30 tomorrow at the George on Borough High Street?
> I get the feeling it will be stupidly busy but we can move on if we have to.


 
Yup - should be there about 6.15, maybe 6.30 depending on tubes/KFC stop


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> wait til it bursts and you suddenly get a mouthful of salty pus


 
That is what I say to my wife


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - should be there about 6.15, maybe 6.30 depending on tubes/KFC stop


 
Wicked Zinger or the Double Down?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Eta - if any of you do any of the above I'm sorry ......but it's not fucking funny so stop it


 
*Takes off wacky tie*


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So all meeting around 17:30 - 18:30 tomorrow at the George on Borough High Street?
> I get the feeling it will be stupidly busy but we can move on if we have to.


 
Should be there around 6:30 depending on the train.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wicked Zinger or the Double Down?


 
I quite favour the Big Daddy Box - but may just be a Fillet Tower Burger and chips.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> *Takes off wacky tie*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually I stopped wearing ties a couple of years ago other than for meetings and stuff.  I don't think I've ever worn a novelty one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Actually I stopped wearing ties a couple of years ago other than for meetings and stuff.  I don't think I've ever worn a novelty one


 
A bit of idle googling of "wacky ties" brought me to this website - the horror! 

http://www.wackyplanet.com/wacworofties.html

or a bit closer to home

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/wacky+ties


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is the bastards ^
> 
> Also Corsodyl mouthwash once a night before bed
> Change from medium to soft toothbrush
> Salt-water rinsing throughout the day


 
Aye, s'always the same type they dish out for gob problems. Fuckers.  Urgh - Corsodyl - filthy stuff.  Bet they told you to stop smoking too eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aye, s'always the same type they dish out for gob problems. Fuckers.  Urgh - Corsodyl - filthy stuff.  Bet they told you to stop smoking too eh?


 
Actually they were not that judgemental regards the smoking or anything
The dentist was really nice


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wicked Zinger or the Double Down?


 
they are doing the double down here now??!!! oh my dayyysssss


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> they are doing the double down here now??!!! oh my dayyysssss


 
Not officially, it is not for our twee English tastes 



> The new KFC Double Down sandwich is real! This one-of-a-kind sandwich features two thick and juicy boneless white meat chicken filets (Original Recipe® or Grilled), two pieces of bacon, two melted slices of Monterey Jack and pepper jack cheese and Colonel's Sauce.



I bet they would make you one or you could make your own?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

fucking bastard kfc, I am boycvotting them anyways, lazy cunt's cant tell when it's lunchtime and only have one fucking staff on


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fucking bastard kfc, I am boycvotting them anyways, lazy cunt's cant tell when it's lunchtime and only have one fucking staff on


 
(((KFC))) 

Their chips are okay in my book.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Actually they were not that judgemental regards the smoking or anything
> The dentist was really nice


 
Lucky you!  I always seem to get the nagging bastards who don't appear to have any vices whatsoever.  Aye, riiiiight 

Well chaps - not long now, and only 1 more day to go - gerrin!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

*starts packing bag*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well chaps - not long now, and only 1 more day to go - gerrin!


 
Yup, the clock is ticking towards home time (well pub and footy time for me) now


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *starts packing bag*


 
Oh yes  
We may have got brand new pillows too! 
Are you by any chance allergic to cats?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh yes
> We may have got brand new pillows too!
> Are you by any chance allergic to cats?


 
nah man, cats are ace


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

right, i'm off home to start final preparations for the wedding


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nah man, cats are ace


 
Phew! 

Are you by any chance allergic to poison?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

Aw, fuck this, I'm going home.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew!
> 
> Are you by any chance allergic to poison?


 
i don't think so


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i don't think so


 
Time will tell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2011)

Right, lippy is on so I am outta here.....hope there are no loonspud wierdos on the train tonight!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2011)

What train you on QoG? Things... could be arranged.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm still here, everyone else has gone early, muggins here has to lock up, set the alarm, etc 

but I am off tomorrow


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought some lamb burgers for dinner


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but I am off tomorrow


 
Wedding preparations?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but I am off tomorrow



c



tribal_princess said:


> I bought some lamb burgers for dinner



Lamb burgers? 
In a roll?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Wedding preparations?


 
errr, sure , yes, errr absolutely


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo


 
Heh. I thought you might appreciate that! 

"Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh and ta for the sympathy btw. It's worse for the rest of the office  tbh - I've known I was on the way out for ages - it's been a fucking shock for the rest of them. I'm there till June any road. Could be worse. I'm surprisingly unfucked off about it tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh and ta for the sympathy btw. It's worse for the rest of the office  tbh - I've known I was on the way out for ages - it's been a fucking shock for the rest of them. I'm there till June any road. Could be worse. I'm surprisingly unfucked off about it tbh.


 
Good that you are not fussed mate. Can't be a nice atmosphere though? No rioting in the ranks? I would be sick a lot and stocking up on stationary and such


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm the only one in - I've only got to speak to one bloke about it. Gotta hand it to management - everyone got their letters the day before the Easter weekend thereby screwing up the nice 11 day break most are having.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm the only one in - I've only got to speak to one bloke about it. Gotta hand it to management - everyone got their letters the day before the Easter weekend thereby screwing up the nice 11 day break most are having.


 
11 days of relaxing CV writing  

Not a good nights sleep for me. 
Hardly an ideal set up on what is a big day in the drag. 
Gonna try and get my head down again and hope the tooth grrr is not too bothersome.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, in other news my sisters waters have broken. 
No contractions yet and if nothing today she is being induced on Friday. 
Royal wedding niece then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Yawn, yawn, yawn....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh, in other news my sisters waters have broken.
> No contractions yet and if nothing today she is being induced on Friday.
> Royal wedding niece then?



No royal wedding niece for the Badgers family but news in.... 

Baby girl, 7lb 1oz, born 03:18 
Mother and baby both doing well


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

Aw congrats uncle Badgers  little one got a name yet?

Sorry to hear your news NVP, but nice one on keeping the contract til June.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

You popping to SE1 for a half later diddly? 



diddlybiddly said:


> Aw congrats uncle Badgers  little one got a name yet?


 
Good news eh? 
No name yet but Olivia Grace has a little sister


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic news. And sounds like it was quick, your sis ok?

Prob not, got college and will be on my bike. Lunch tomorrow though?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Fantastic news. And sounds like it was quick, your sis ok?



Sis is fine it seems, only had a text so far  



diddlybiddly said:


> Prob not, got college and will be on my bike. Lunch tomorrow though?



Lunch tomorrow is a plan I feel


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Right, time for the drag commute


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

but 

I need to drag myself to the kettle. I woke up with a start at 6.42am


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Niece is called Martha Rose  
More presents and cards to write!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely names 

Right, I need to get up, log off and do something productive


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No royal wedding niece for the Badgers family but news in....
> 
> Baby girl, 7lb 1oz, born 03:18
> Mother and baby both doing well


 
 Good news.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Just seen the royal wedding camping site


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just seen the royal wedding camping site


 
busy?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> busy?


 
Does not open till 9am.
Not very big though, got some crap photos for you


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Excited?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Doctors drag. 
Home cleaning drag.
Employment therapy drag.
More cleaning drag.
Drinking drag


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Excited?


 
I've got an extra pair of undies just in case.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

In office 
Email not working 
Nothing to do apart from drag and moan


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats to bajjy - another uncle!  

Sounds like you are not too insane with it all NVP mate - good attitude to have.

In my world, I woke up to find the boiler had leaked everywhere and I could smell gas.  Gas switched off, flood mopped up, can't get hold of FUCKING plumber. Guaranfuckintee he's gone away for the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Change is afoot....


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you buy one for research purposes?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Also stopped at the Salvation Army charity shop in Wandsworth to snap their royal wedding window display 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/IMG_1585-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/IMG_1585-1.jpg

Odd choice of cards in the third photo below:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you buy one for research purposes?


 
No  

I have bad teeth and they have icing!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> I have bad teeth and they have icing!!


 
Excuses


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the confetti


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

It adds a touch of class


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Website is not working for me - http://www.camproyale.co.uk/


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Website is not working for me - http://www.camproyale.co.uk/


 
It is very slow.

http://www.campkerala-m.com/camp-royale.php

A bargain - "From £3500"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is very slow.
> 
> http://www.campkerala-m.com/camp-royale.php
> 
> A bargain - "From £3500"


 
Photos I posted in the thread don't really give an idea but I would guess they could fit in about 100 tents at the very most. 
It looked pretty grim, like a small fenced in funfair with no rides.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry about your news NVP  You do seem to be being stoic about it though. 

I have just been signed off by the doctor for another 4 weeks which I was quite shocked about as I am lot better. 
She doesnt want me to go back until I have met with the Head and seen Occupational Health again though. 
Ho hum. Weight loss will have to wait another 4 weeks  it's just too hard at home


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Photos I posted in the thread don't really give an idea but I would guess they could fit in about 100 tents at the very most.
> It looked pretty grim, like a small fenced in funfair with no rides.


 
It could end up like another one of these


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't focus on the weightloss when you're at home honey, otherwise you get into a silly loop, just think about getting back to work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

I want a crunchy finger!!

I am dressed as a cross between an aging goth and Max Wall - please don't laugh at me!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It looked pretty grim, like a small fenced in funfair with no rides.





kittyP said:


> It could end up like another one of these


 
I'm sure they know what they're doing 



> We know what makes a good campsite


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a crunchy finger!!



All the women want my crynchy/crunchy finger!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm the only one in - I've only got to speak to one bloke about it. Gotta hand it to management - everyone got their letters the day before the Easter weekend thereby screwing up the nice 11 day break most are having.


 
management are cunts nationwide


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Don't focus on the weightloss when you're at home honey, otherwise you get into a silly loop, just think about getting back to work


 
Yeah I guess. 

GP used the 'broken leg' analogy again. 
She said, "imagine your broken leg had just healed up. You had an x-ray that says the bone has fused back together. You can't just go and run that marathon you were planning on right now. You need some baby steps and physio". 
I guess she is right but I had kinda psyched myself up for going back to work.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want a crunchy finger!!
> 
> I am dressed as a cross between an aging goth and Max Wall - please don't laugh at me!


 
I am trying to picture .....


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> management are cunts nationwide


 
Utter utter cunts innit!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Heh. I thought you might appreciate that!
> 
> "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"



you are one of us - you will always be


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All the women want my crynchy/crunchy finger!!


 
This is still making me giggle soo much


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Utter utter cunts innit!


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

is it lunch yet? i need to go and buy cider


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is it lunch yet? i need to go and buy cider


 
The sun is not quite over the yard arm yet but you could sit and look at it....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> is it lunch yet? i need to go and buy cider


 


kittyP said:


> The sun is not quite over the yard arm yet but you could sit and look at it....


 
Weekend possibilities - http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1303983595151


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

might have some breakfast, then head out into town, Mrs21 wants to go to the Tate Britain to see some art this afternoon, then we have to pop in to her bosses leaving do in Kings X, after which I head for dragger love - have invited Mrs21, she said "I'll see how I feel then"


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> The sun is not quite over the yard arm yet but you could sit and look at it....


 
I can't drink yet, but I want to bring some royal wedding cider for draggers tonight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have invited Mrs21, she said "_*I'll see how I feel then*_"


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't drink yet, but I want to bring some royal wedding cider for draggers tonight


 
this is good news


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
I know!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know!



Hard to get anything done since they got the fucking vote isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Mrs21 is a little scared of angry smilie


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 is a little scared of angry smilie


 
Here is an otter to address the balance


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't drink yet, but I want to bring some royal wedding cider for draggers tonight


 
That may tempt Mrs21 into going?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That may tempt Mrs21 into going?


 
she just said something like," I think they are barking up the wrong tree there "

she is not blessed with cider love, cidre love, or royal wedding cider love


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Here is an otter to address the balance



she likes the otter


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she just said something like," I think they are barking up the wrong tree there "
> 
> she is not blessed with cider love, cidre love, or royal wedding cider love


 
that means more royal wedding cider for us!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might have some breakfast, then head out into town, Mrs21 wants to go to the Tate Britain to see some art this afternoon, then we have to pop in to her bosses leaving do in Kings X, after which I head for dragger love - have invited Mrs21, she said "I'll see how I feel then"


 
If you can go another day after this evening you can borrow my membership card?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she likes the otter


 
MC, can you manage a Royal Wedding Otter?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that means more royal wedding cider for us!


 
Do you do mail order?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> MC, can you manage a Royal Wedding Otter?


 
I'll see what I can do...



neonwilderness said:


> Do you do mail order?


 
Could you come to London to collect?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could you come to London to collect?


 
I may be able to meet you at Kings Cross.  You'll need to make a sign of some sort


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> MC, can you manage a Royal Wedding Otter?


 
Royal Wedding feast?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I may be able to meet you at Kings Cross.  You'll need to make a sign of some sort


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll need to make a sign of some sort


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Not sure what time I can get there yet, so just hang around holding that up?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure what time I can get there yet, so just hang around holding that up?


 
K dude.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> K dude.


 
Nice one


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If you can go another day after this evening you can borrow my membership card?


 
ta muchly x


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Bored now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bored now


 
Me too - plus some work has arrived and I really can't be arsed with it!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

3 hours to go - off to get booze now


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ta muchly x


 
You will have to be with the missus though as its the name Mrs Kitty Pants. 

Well, it's not but you know what I mean


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

We should all finish at 3pm today. 
Like a law or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We should all finish at 3pm today.
> Like a law or something?


 
Yes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes


 
Motion carried 

Right, off for a stroll and that


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 28, 2011)

Some dickhead just buzzed my buzzer once, woke me up and I'd just got to sleep, so I ignored it, then buzzed again, that one got me irritated, then fucking buzzed again, that one got me fuckin angry, picked up the intercom to have a listen without saying fuck all to see if it was anyone important, heard some fucking woman talking, wasn't anyone clearly important or that I recognised, then they fuckin buzzed it again! The fucking cheek of it!!!!! so I shouted FUCK OFF and hung up. Now I'm tired and fucking pissed off and irritated. fucking bastards, that intercom makes the most awful noise ever as well. I think it was those fucking census police, if it was then it's me:1 census police:0


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish I had the fucking energy for a massive argument because I fucking feel like one now.  I very *nearly* went down to the front door in my fucking dressing gown to have a go and call them a CUNT but I don't have the energy. fucking fucking arsehole cunty wanker bastards.  I fucking HATE people who constantly fucking press buzzers.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

*presses buzzer*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I wish I had the fucking energy for a massive argument because I fucking feel like one now.  I very *nearly* went down to the front door in my fucking dressing gown to have a go and call them a CUNT but I don't have the energy. fucking fucking arsehole cunty wanker bastards.  I fucking HATE people who constantly fucking press buzzers.


 
What colour is the dressing gown?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 28, 2011)

it's white with pink and blue stars on it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I wish I had the fucking energy for a massive argument because I fucking feel like one now.  I very *nearly* went down to the front door in my fucking dressing gown to have a go and call them a CUNT but I don't have the energy. fucking fucking arsehole cunty wanker bastards.  I fucking HATE people who constantly fucking press buzzers.


what are you wearing now?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it's white with pink and blue stars on it


 
Cheers


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *presses buzzer*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Boss Man decided it is kebab day


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man decided it is kebab day


 
Good news!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good news!


 
It is good news 
He is in a bad mood though
Too long in the pub at lunch methinks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man decided it is kebab day


 
Whatcha having?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

I fancy these dressing gowns myself.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Whatcha having?


 
Chicken Kebab
Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices

Pics to follow shortly


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Just over an hour to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Chicken Kebab
> Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices
> 
> Pics to follow shortly







machine cat said:


> Just over an hour to go


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got some royal wedding cider!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You will have to be with the missus though as its the name Mrs Kitty Pants.
> 
> Well, it's not but you know what I mean


 
this is good, since her name is Kitty Pants.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2011)

dentist in 15 mins, wish me luck, i hate dentists...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dentist in 15 mins, wish me luck, i hate dentists...


 


Good luck, hope it goes okay. Don't think of "Marathon Man"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just over an hour to go







machine cat said:


> I've got some royal wedding cider!


 
 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> dentist in 15 mins, wish me luck, i hate dentists...


 
 

Mine was merciful yesterday so fingers crossed you get the same.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good luck, hope it goes okay. Don't think of "Marathon Man"



Is it safe Paulie? IS IT SAFE?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Draaaaaaaaag.. In an hour and a bit I'm hopping on a train to Heathrow and thence to NYC! YIIIIHA!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Draaaaaaaaag.. In an hour and a bit I'm hopping on a train to Heathrow and thence to NYC! YIIIIHA!


 
You know this means we all hate you don't you 


Have a nice time in NYC, I'd like to go back this year (we went in 1999, or maybe it was 2000) and am prodding Mr. QofG's accordingly!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13223849



> It's like a mini-UN



Err, no it's not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13223849
> 
> 
> 
> Err, no it's not


 
Can I put "Killing Tina Owens" on my bucket list


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

Yayyyy - found me old plumber, he's fixed me old boiler, it dint cost me much!!!! 

*does fucking great big cartwheels*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Draaaaaaaaag.. In an hour and a bit I'm hopping on a train to Heathrow and thence to NYC! YIIIIHA!


 
this means, in Drag Lingo, that you are a cunt, sir


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

truxta said:


> draaaaaaaaag.. In an hour and a bit i'm hopping on a train to heathrow and thence to nyc! Yiiiiha!


 
d
u
t
y

f
r
e
e


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

half an hour and then im off for a pint and the train. what pub are we going to?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> half an hour and then im off for a pint and the train. what pub are we going to?


 
The George on Borough High Street - 77 Borough High Street, London, SE1 1NH

From Kings Cross on Northern Line to London Bridge 
Follow exit signs to Borough High Street when you get off the tube 
Take the escalators on the left up to Borough High Street and turn left, it is only a hundred yards or so


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The George on Borough High Street - 77 Borough High Street, London, SE1 1NH
> 
> From Kings Cross on Northern Line to London Bridge
> Follow exit signs to Borough High Street when you get off the tube
> Take the escalators on the left up to Borough High Street and turn left, it is only a hundred yards or so


 
nice one. 

all being well i'll be there 6:30, maybe shortly before.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The George on Borough High Street - 77 Borough High Street, London, SE1 1NH
> 
> From Kings Cross on Northern Line to London Bridge
> Follow exit signs to Borough High Street when you get off the tube
> Take the escalators on the left up to Borough High Street and turn left, it is only a hundred yards or so


 
Bookmarks this so knows where to go!

Be there at 6.00/6.15 ish I hope


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nice one.
> 
> all being well i'll be there 6:30, maybe shortly before.


 
Don't forget I'm not coming to KX for that cider


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> d
> u
> t
> y
> ...


 
Why? Surely almost everything is cheaper in the States anyway?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't forget I'm not coming to KX for that cider


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Don't forget I'm not coming to KX for that cider


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know this means we all hate you don't you
> 
> 
> Have a nice time in NYC, I'd like to go back this year (we went in 1999, or maybe it was 2000) and am prodding Mr. QofG's accordingly!



Yup I know. Best part of it is I'm paying sweet FA - the OH's work is paying for flights and hotels. Fucking ridiculous!



sojourner said:


> this means, in Drag Lingo, that you are a cunt, sir


 
Don't I just know it! So long, suckers!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> So long, suckers!



Say hi to my Nanna Joyce if you pass through Irondequoit


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Say hi to my Nanna Joyce if you pass through Irondequoit


 
I very much doubt if I'll venture far beyond the five boroughs. But sure..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why? Surely almost everything is cheaper in the States anyway?


 
I guess, just get as many smokes as you can. 
And some Nike Air Jordans. 
Cheers


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yup I know. Best part of it is I'm paying sweet FA - the OH's work is paying for flights and hotels. Fucking ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I just know it! So long, suckers!


 
Does your other half fancy taking me next time?  Bit of a long shot, I realise...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I guess, just get as many smokes as you can.
> And some Nike Air Jordans.
> Cheers


 
Plus a kindle for me and as much Hello Kitty merchandise as you can fit in your suitcase and/or about your person


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Say hi to my Nanna Joyce if you pass through Irondequoit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Get sojourner some Hershey's


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I guess, just get as many smokes as you can.
> And some Nike Air Jordans.
> Cheers



What's your brand? And what colour AJs?



sojourner said:


> Does your other half fancy taking me next time?  Bit of a long shot, I realise...


 
I'm sure she'd love the company, tho she's based in Raleigh, NC atm. I'll ask!



QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus a kindle for me and as much Hello Kitty merchandise as you can fit in your suitcase and/or about your person



Just... no.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get sojourner some Hershey's


 
That stuff is vile. One thing merkins cannot do is chocolate it seems.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get sojourner some Hershey's


 
tastes like vomit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What's your brand? And what colour AJs?



Marlboro Lights 

Any colour Jordans please. 
The Air Jordan IV are the ones I really want
US size 11.5


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What's your brand? And what colour AJs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





and


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marlboro Lights
> 
> Any colour Jordans please.
> The Air Jordan IV are the ones I really want
> US size 11.5


 
Marlboro Lights?  Sorry, deal's off!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 28, 2011)

right... im off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That stuff is vile. One thing merkins cannot do is chocolate it seems.


 


machine cat said:


> tastes like vomit


 
Reese's then?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right... im off


 
I'll meet you on platform 9 3/4


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right... im off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Marlboro Lights?  Sorry, deal's off!


 
Lucky's then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

Get a hot dog off a hot dog stand


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll meet you on platform 9 3/4


 
neonwilderness later


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right... im off


 
When you get off the train, just yell Marty!  We all know each other down here so someone will come and get me.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, Badgers! What's the limit? A carton? I get nervous about being stopped in customs, so never go above the allowance.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm gatecrashing your drinks btw.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right... im off


 
machine cat later

Grrrr the link won't work!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> OK, Badgers! What's the limit? A carton? I get nervous about being stopped in customs, so never go above the allowance.


 
You don't have to honest. 
I think the official is something like 200 cigarettes. 

I remember flying in with over 2,000 in my suitcase and 500 in a duty free bag. 
Went straight up to the customs people and said 'sorry I have 500 cigarettes, do I need to pay duty?' 
They told me not to worry about a couple of hundred over and waved me through with a smile


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I'm gatecrashing your drinks btw.


 
You coming down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I'm gatecrashing your drinks btw.


 
Hurrah!!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You don't have to honest.
> I think the official is something like 200 cigarettes.
> 
> I remember flying in with over 2,000 in my suitcase and 500 in a duty free bag.
> ...


 
Nah, it's fine, I don't smoke anyway. I'll try and bring a couple of cartons then. That shouldn't be enough to land me in the clink. Right, I'm offski! Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, it's fine, I don't smoke anyway. I'll try and bring a couple of cartons then. That shouldn't be enough to land me in the clink. Right, I'm offski! Enjoy the wedding!


 
Oh, say, can you see, by the dawn's early light?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah. marty invited me


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> neonwilderness later


 
 

Will you and marty be tweeting updates?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you and marty be tweeting updates?


 
we may well do , will you RT them?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

There may be photos


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There may be photos


 
*puts on best frock*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you and marty be tweeting updates?


 
Most definitely!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *puts on best frock*


 
*looks down at Max Wall style boots*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *looks down at Max Wall style boots*


 
*Rubs thighs*


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we may well do , will you RT them?


 
Only if they have a hashtag


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

I want to go to the pub now. 
We should all have finished half an hour ago on this day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Only if they have a hashtag


 
#martyspantsdrag


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Only if they have a hashtag


 
#draggerspants?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We should all have finished half an hour ago on this day


 
I'd forgotten about that new law


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> #draggerspants?


 
Lol


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

setting off now for leaving do, see you all later 

#draggerspants


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> #martyspantsdrag





marty21 said:


> #draggerspants?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

#amalasuntha


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

IT chap is here again  

This may scupper any remaining hopes of early doors.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get sojourner some Hershey's


 


TruXta said:


> That stuff is vile. One thing merkins cannot do is chocolate it seems.


 


machine cat said:


> tastes like vomit


 
bajjy - why do you want me to have vomit flavoured sweeties?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

AND - come the fucking fuck ON 5 o clock!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Gah! I went to the wrong place for my appointment and now I am so late in starting cleaning!
Motivate me!!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Gah! I went to the wrong place for my appointment and now I am so late in starting cleaning!
> Motivate me!!!


 
CLEAN!!
*NOW!!!*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Finishing off my cup of tea, then I shall touch up my make up, then I am outta here and heading Borough-wards


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Motivate me!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

That actually looks like my hideous child-like hand ^


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That actually looks like my hideous child-like hand ^


 
A bit but it's too clean and un-chewed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> bajjy - why do you want me to have vomit flavoured sweeties?


 
I want you to have all things


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

But I don't want them.  

ya hear?


I don't fucking want them!   *froths at mouth*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2011)

Hee hee I am outta here - laters y'all and

HAPPY ROYAL WEDDING WEEKEND


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

Tara queeny - have a good un!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Annual review done.

Apparently we are getting an 'apprentice'


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Annual review done.
> 
> Apparently we are getting an 'apprentice'


 
'tea maker'


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 'tea maker'


 
It will give Mr ManFlu a break from being cuntboss' whipping boy I suppose


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Home time


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

> Goodnight, John-Boy



Right, IT delays mean I am here later than I should be but fuck it! I am going to the pub now to meet some draggers and sip some ale


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a big grey bearded mad man on the platform. He has pissed himself, wearing a massive straw hat and shouting at everyone. Quality, thought it was Marty for a minute


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2011)

I miss London sometimes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a big grey bearded mad man on the platform. He has pissed himself, wearing a massive straw hat and shouting at everyone. Quality, thought it was Marty for a minute


----------



## kittyP (Apr 28, 2011)

Cleaning kinda done so just about to leave


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2011)

Woohoo! Four day weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a big grey bearded mad man on the platform. He has pissed himself, wearing a massive straw hat and shouting at everyone. Quality, thought it was Marty for a minute


 
I always piss myself on the bus, never at a train station.

Have some pictures of draggers interacting *IRL*!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I always piss myself on the bus


 what, every time you're on the bus?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what, every time you're on the bus?


 
3%


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 3%


 
that's the alcohol strength of your piss, in't it?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's the alcohol strength of your piss, in't it?


 
It's the alcoholic strength of the fine wine I drank to celebrate your celebratory, winning 10,000th post on this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It's the alcoholic strength of the fine wine I drank to celebrate your celebratory, winning 10,000th post on this thread.


 
oh dear. you've been ripped off in the offie again.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

A thousand yawns this morning!! 

Only a four day week  but the end of the long weekends for a while  

Was a top weekend though, just got a five day hangover and an early start to boot. On the teeth antibiotics now so a while off the booze.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

Morning all - excellent weekend, and I echo the learned member above re the lack of future long weekends


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

post wedding blues


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Struggled out of bed to meet the IT bloke at 08:00 and he has not turned up


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

*YAWN*

Right, back to the drag then I suppose.


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

not happy about being back at the drag, especially as I can't find my desk for files 

had a top weekend though. nice to finally meet some draggers at last and thanks again to badgers and kitty for putting me up for a couple of nights


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Struggled out of bed to meet the IT bloke at 08:00 and he has not turned up


 
Just phoned me and he has toothache so will be in at 11am which means this afternoon  
I could have had another hour in bed


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just phoned me and he has toothache so will be in at 11am which means this afternoon
> I could have had another hour in bed


Who arranged for him to come in at 8?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who arranged for him to come in at 8?


 
He did


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Did I miss much last week?

I went to Bournemouth and got engaged


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He did


 
What sort of cunt arranges an 8am meeting the day after a bank holiday weekend?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I went to Bournemouth and got engaged


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I went to Bournemouth and got engaged


 
Who were you phoning?


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who were you phoning?


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Did I miss much last week?
> 
> I went to Bournemouth and got engaged


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What sort of cunt arranges an 8am meeting the day after a bank holiday weekend?


 
A very irritating one


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Did I miss much last week?
> 
> I went to Bournemouth and got engaged


 
Yay! congrats


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A very irritating one


 
Teach him a lesson by jumping off a desk and taking him down with a "flying clothesline" when he arrives.


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Yay! congrats


 
Thanks 

None of you are invited


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Thanks
> 
> None of you are invited


 
What is it about Dorset that brings out the romantic in you? 

Did you kneel down, did you ask permission of her father, did you buy a rock ?


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Thanks
> 
> None of you are invited


 
gatecrash?


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> gatecrash?


 
with wedding cider


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> What is it about Dorset that brings out the romantic in you?
> 
> Did you kneel down, did you ask permission of her father, did you buy a rock ?



I don't know
Yes
No
A very small one


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I don't know
> Yes
> No
> *A very small one*



(((((mrshiccup)))))


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

mrshiccup


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Morning all!



hiccup said:


> Did I miss much last week?
> 
> I went to Bournemouth and got engaged



Congratulations 



machine cat said:


> not happy about being back at the drag, especially as I can't find my desk for files
> 
> had a top weekend though. nice to finally meet some draggers at last and thanks again to badgers and kitty for putting me up for a couple of nights


 
I echo this!! It made me very happy.

And....it's a two day week for me as I have Thursday and Friday off...I am a cunt!


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Sorry I missed meeting up last week. Next time, next time...


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2011)

Mornin all! what a friggin amazing weekend!!!  The launch gig went fantastically, record company in attendance, crowd going mental, band completely on form 

Also, a guy who was there who runs fucktons of events in Bolton asked me to do a support slot for one of his music and poetry nights!!! fucking HELL!  

Am also booked to do a slot at Cadence Festival in Tyldesley!! Woop woop! 

sorry for all the boasting


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all! what a friggin amazing weekend!!!  The launch gig went fantastically, record company in attendance, crowd going mental, band completely on form
> 
> Also, a guy who was there who runs fucktons of events in Bolton asked me to do a support slot for one of his music and poetry nights!!! fucking HELL!
> 
> ...



Result(s)


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> sorry for all the boasting


 
Famous drag  

Work is a real chore today isn't it? 
Shock to the system after those long weekends and I can't get going at all!! 
Only been here 3 hours though.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Also, a guy who was there who runs fucktons of events in Bolton


Brian Potter?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shock to the system after those long weekends and I can't get going at all!!
> Only been here 3 hours though.


 
Lunch soon?


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Result(s)


 Yup!!



Badgers said:


> Famous drag
> 
> Work is a real chore today isn't it?
> Shock to the system after those long weekends and I can't get going at all!!
> Only been here 3 hours though.



I've been mad bloody busy tbh - and will be most of the day!



neonwilderness said:


> Brian Potter?



Ha de ha ;p


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 
Probably about 12:00 today after the early start and Padawan Learner pissing off at 13:00. 
Afternoon drag is going to be long drag  

The royal wedding chat has started here now. 
Main topic of discussion seems to be Pippa Middleton.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Very, _very_ dull here at the moment. I would like to go home please


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Am gonna start doing some work any minute now


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am gonna start doing some work any minute now


 
The economy needs you


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Well that's the economy fucked then


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Well that's the economy fucked then


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all! what a friggin amazing weekend!!!  The launch gig went fantastically, record company in attendance, crowd going mental, band completely on form
> Also, a guy who was there who runs fucktons of events in Bolton asked me to do a support slot for one of his music and poetry nights!!! fucking HELL!
> 
> Am also booked to do a slot at Cadence Festival in Tyldesley!! Woop woop!
> ...



excellent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

The newbie has just sprayed himself with what smells like toilet freshner. I now feel slightly nauseous


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Ate my lunch an hour ago and am hungry again.

Not much royal wedding talk here, but VA was gutted that I went all the way to London and didn't watch it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ate my lunch an hour ago and am hungry again.
> 
> *Not much royal wedding talk here, but VA was gutted that I went all the way to London and didn't watch it*





No one watched it in our office apart from the boss - well not sure about the newbie but he's wandered off to stink up somewhere else!


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No one watched it in our office apart from the boss - well not sure about the newbie but he's wandered off to stink up somewhere else!


 
Oh, we watched most of it on the pc, but she was hoping i'd go into town and wave a flag around.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

we have someone hotdesking today - he just made lazyboss a cup of tea, I heard lazyboss telling him "1 sugar please" 

I have not been offered a beverage


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ate my lunch an hour ago and am hungry again.
> 
> Not much royal wedding talk here, but VA was gutted that I went all the way to London and didn't watch it



 

I was driving when the actual ceremony was on - the roads in East London/Essex were super clear!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie has just sprayed himself with what smells like toilet freshner. I now feel slightly nauseous



 

Some short person has just fitted one of those automatic air fresheners in our office toilet. 
The reason I know it was a short person is that it is just about head height for me and scared the life out of me!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oh, we watched most of it on the pc, but she was hoping i'd go into town and wave a flag around.


 
Ahhh - we didn't watch it at all I'm afraid. Actually that is not quite true I was playing on the computer and did see Beatrice and Eugenie arrive (wearing truly hideous outfits!) then I saw Kate arrive then I got distracted by a cup of tea or something


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have not been offered a beverage


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Confession tiem, peeps. I didn't get any of you anything, cuz I forgot at JFK and was too bloody out of it at Heathrow. Sorry Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Radio Womans son is getting engaged too! 
Must be something in the water at the moment


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Confession tiem, peeps. I didn't get any of you anything, cuz I forgot at JFK and was too bloody out of it at Heathrow. Sorry Badgers!


 
((((Badgers))))

He was talking about his expected bounty on Thursday night


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Confession tiem, peeps. I didn't get any of you anything, cuz I forgot at JFK and was too bloody out of it at Heathrow. Sorry Badgers!


 
No worries TruXta  

More important, how was NYC?


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have someone hotdesking today - he just made lazyboss a cup of tea, I heard lazyboss telling him "1 sugar please"
> 
> I have not been offered a beverage


 
War?


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> War?


 
seems a measured and reasonable response


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Confession tiem, peeps. I didn't get any of you anything, cuz I forgot at JFK and was too bloody out of it at Heathrow. Sorry Badgers!


 





(That is supposed to be a sad Hello Kitty rather than a sleepy one!)


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

we have some of those Reese's chocolate cups here if anyone wants them?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> we have some of those Reese's chocolate cups here if anyone wants them?


 
Yes please! Oh..actually I need to get back on the diet so I better have a rice cake with a pea on top instead


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes please! Oh..actually I need to get back on the diet so I better have a rice cake with a pea on top instead


 
you could put a pea on the chocolate cup?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you could put a pea on the chocolate cup?


 
I reckon that would count as one of my 5 a day!


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No worries TruXta
> 
> More important, how was NYC?


 
I was actually thinking of it _before_ I got to JFK and then whoosh...  NYC was aces, really lucky with the weather'n all. Didn't really see that much stuff, sorta just wandering from one bar to the other kinda thing. We did go to Williamsburg and hung out on Bedford Avenue, which was like every hipster stereotype you have ever seen played out in front our your eyes. I even heard someone say "awesome-sauce". Not as in "that sauce was awesome", but using "sauce" as an intensifier....

So yeah, good times! Bit fucked now, got in on the red-eye and went straight to work. Gah. Deeeerrrrraaaaaaaag!


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (That is supposed to be a sad Hello Kitty rather than a sleepy one!)


 
Aww! TBH I can't recall seeing any HK stuff anywhere in NYC. Are they only in speshul shops?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have not been offered a beverage


 
Lack of drinks here too 

I made loads last week so am going on strike to see who caves in first


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Aww! TBH I can't recall seeing any HK stuff anywhere in NYC. Are they only in speshul shops?


 
Possibly, tbh I though HK had dominated the world but maybe that's 'cos she has just dominated my world *looks over at Hello Kitty calendar, Hello Kitty phone cover, Hello Litty i-pod strap*


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Possibly, tbh I though HK had dominated the world but maybe that's 'cos she has just dominated my world *looks over at Hello Kitty calendar, Hello Kitty phone cover, Hello Litty i-pod strap*


 
Well, I know they're a huge hit with some *cough* people, but I thought it had kind of died down a bit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, I know they're a huge hit with some *cough* people, but I thought it had kind of died down a bit?


 
Not in my world it hasn't


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not in my world it hasn't


 
Hence the cough...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not in my world it hasn't


 
There used to be a couple of shops in Newcastle that sold all the HK stuff.  Dunno of they are still there though, they were always empty so possibly not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There used to be a couple of shops in Newcastle that sold all the HK stuff.  Dunno of they are still there though, *they were always empty so possibly not*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

My google image search for "sad Hello Kitty" also brought up this image which, imo, is really not that  sad at all


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

My eyes!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Magic, just magic! 






Fortune telling fish


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My google image search for "sad Hello Kitty" also brought up this image which, imo, is really not that  sad at all


 
you promised you wouldn't show those "special" photos I sent you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Magic, just magic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember those from when I was little !! You hold them in your hand and they curl up or something



marty21 said:


> you promised you wouldn't show those "special" photos I sent you.



Sorry, got overexcited...again!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you promised you wouldn't show those "special" photos I sent you.


 
At least you have your pants on


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I remember those from when I was little !! You hold them in your hand and they curl up or something



I remember being really excited about the fortune telling fish I got in a cracker. Took it into school massively bigging it up to my classmates. Then at break-time I got someone to hold out their hand and the others gathered round for the result. The fucking fish blew away and everyone laughed at me


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least you have your pants on


 

there were other photos too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I remember being really excited about the fortune telling fish I got in a cracker. Took it into school massively bigging it up to my classmates. Then at break-time I got someone to hold out their hand and the others gathered round for the result. The fucking fish blew away and everyone laughed at me







marty21 said:


> there were other photos too



I am keeping those for blackmail purposes!


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Magic, just magic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


i'm not sure if i'd trust a fish that doesn't live in water


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm not sure if i'd trust a fish that doesn't live in water


 
I'm not sure I'd trust a person with square fingernails either


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Is it really only 2 o'clock?


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Ate my lunch an hour ago and am hungry again.
> 
> Not much royal wedding talk here, but VA was gutted that I went all the way to London and didn't watch it


 
We did kinda but with a sound track of punk


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> We did kinda but with a sound track of punk


 
people were expecting me to go down wave a flag, and scream


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it really only 2 o'clock?


 
Yes


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My google image search for "sad Hello Kitty" also brought up this image which, imo, is really not that  sad at all


 
It looks like he has not inserted his tampon properly


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes


 
 

Cuntboss made a half arsed attempt at making tea earlier, so I might make some more to kill some time


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

Big YAYs for Hiccup and Sojourner 

Hiccup are you male or female? 

In other news I can very happily report that Machine Cat is a truly top bloke! 
(sorry for not waking up before you left on Saturday morning ). 

Lovely too see the other draggers in Thursday too


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It looks like he has not inserted his tampon properly


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Big YAYs for Hiccup and Sojourner
> 
> Hiccup are you male or female?
> 
> ...


 
Hiccup is all man! 

and Machine Cat is a top bloke !

Good drink up on Thursday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm not sure I'd trust a person with square fingernails either



Oooh yeah that is freaky!



kittyP said:


> It looks like he has not inserted his tampon properly


 
Lol 

Someone in the ladies had not checked properly after visiting....there is something really quite depressing about standing there flushing away someone else's poo!


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> In other news I can very happily report that Machine Cat is a truly top bloke!
> (sorry for not waking up before you left on Saturday morning ).


 
 Thanks again for putting me up. I had a top time this weekend (my favourite bit was the woman with the big boobs).

I did knock before I left, but I think some epic snoring from within drowned it out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thanks again for putting me up. I had a top time this weekend (my favourite *bit was the woman with the big boobs*).
> 
> I did knock before I left, but I think some epic snoring from within drowned it out


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thanks again for putting me up. I had a top time this weekend (my favourite bit was the woman with the big boobs).
> 
> I did knock before I left, but I think some epic snoring from within drowned it out


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

machine cat is not a top bloke. He cheats at Tekken for one thing.


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> machine cat is not a top bloke. He cheats at Tekken for one thing.


 
I got that perfect fair and square!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> machine cat is not a top bloke. He cheats at Tekken for one thing.


 


machine cat said:


> I got that perfect fair and square!




FIGHT!!!​


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Not that fussed about footy but Barcelona v Real Madrid will be good tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not that fussed about footy but Barcelona v Real Madrid will be good tonight.



I suspect there may be fisticuffs!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I suspect there may be fisticuffs!


 
I get the feeling it will


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thanks again for putting me up. I had a top time this weekend (my favourite bit was the woman with the big boobs).
> 
> I did knock before I left, but I think some epic snoring from within drowned it out


 
I thought that might have been the case. 
I use to be a really light sleeper before I met him.
Who said we had stopped evolving 

The woman with big boobs was great as was the woman with small boobs who was  (that's a 'wowzer' rather than an eek really).


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I thought that might have been the case.
> I use to be a really light sleeper before I met him.
> Who said we had stopped evolving


 
Oi!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

I missed the woman with big boobs


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I missed the woman with big boobs


 
And the woman with small boobs. They were both a Friday delight. 

Next time Marty. Next time x


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

After all the cleaning on Thursday, another reasonably epic one is happening now


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I missed the woman with big boobs


 
They were a sight to behold. Nature is a wonderful thing


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They were a sight to behold. Tiny clothing is a wonderful thing


 
Corrected for you


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They were a sight to behold. Nature is a wonderful thing


 
a loving, giving thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I missed the woman with big boobs


 
Me too  Living in the sticks you miss big-boobiness!


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

work colleague opposite me has spent about 2 hours so far today, talking to her mobile phone company about her new phone and how it works


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

I was in a pub on Monday afternoon, and there was an excellent shouty drunk lady 

she kept yelling about the fucking trendies burning the park 

I think she was on about people having barbecues in London Fields on those throwaway barbecue things 


and she's right - the fucking trendies do burn the park


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nature is a wonderful thing


 
Behold the Armadillo


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> work colleague opposite me has spent about 2 hours so far today, talking to her mobile phone company about her new phone and how it works


 
What phone is it?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

http://www.bigshrimp.de/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bigshrimp.de/


 
Maybe _they_ have bought Mr. Big Shrimp to be their mascot - Ja!


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What phone is it?


 
some samsung android thing


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bigshrimp.de/


 
I wonder what he's doing right now?


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what he's doing right now?


 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/efremov/4523412552/in/photostream


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what he's doing right now?


 
Hanging with Mrs Shrimp?


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Fuck, I can't keep my eyes open anymore. Off I fuck!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck, I can't keep my eyes open anymore. Off I fuck!


 
Wait wait!! 

I wanted to ask if you had an In-N-Out Burger over the pond?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/efremov/4523412552/in/photostream


 
That waiter looks like he is about to attack whoever is taking the photo


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wait wait!!
> 
> I wanted to ask if you had an In-N-Out Burger over the pond?


 
No, was I sposed to? I did have a massive burger night before last, fucking gave me nightmares. The sizes of portions over there is mental!


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Dontcha worry, regular service will recommence after a brief commercial break....


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No, was I sposed to? I did have a massive burger night before last, fucking gave me nightmares. The sizes of portions over there is mental!


 
The food was scary in NYC when I was there too!! 
I just like the fact that the In-N-Out Burger has a 'secret menu' including the '4x4' option


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just like the fact that the In-N-Out Burger has a 'secret menu' including the '4x4' option


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hanging with Mrs Shrimp?


 
I hope he went to a good home.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

Last hour, finally!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Animal Style makes me think of......something else


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Last hour, finally!


 
this ^^^


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Animal Style makes me think of......something else


 
Think you might have to pay extra for that.  It might not be available from the drive through either


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Animal Style makes me think of......something else


 
You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Think you might have to pay extra for that.  It might not be available from the drive through either



It does come with...."extra spread"



Badgers said:


> You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals....






15 minutes to go here, thank god, I am flagging!


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 15 minutes to go here, thank god, I am flagging!



45-75 minutes here still


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


 
It's only fair.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It does come with...."extra spread"


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


 
It has been a bit of a slog


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


 
I am going to do that as well


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's only fair.


 


neonwilderness said:


> It has been a bit of a slog


 
Two pints


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

I miss the target 

we need another one to keep us on our toes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


 
Over the weekend I suddenly remembered I stroked your hair and said it felt like a baby bunny (all soft and nice, which it did!) . Then I giggled to myself.


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Over the weekend I suddenly remembered I stroked your hair and said it felt like a baby bunny (all soft and nice, which it did!) . Then I giggled to myself.


 
I don't remember this


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Over the weekend I suddenly remembered I stroked your hair and said it felt like a baby bunny (all soft and nice, which it did!) . Then I giggled to myself.


 
comes down here and gets our london burds to stroke his hair - fucking liberty


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

Sometimes, just reading the word pint makes me go a bit weak at the knees.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Sometimes, just reading the word pint makes me go a bit weak at the knees.


 
you aren't going to fall on your knees and propose again are you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't remember this


 
It was as I was leaving the pub!


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was as I was leaving the pub!


 
I don't remember this either


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you aren't going to fall on your knees and propose again are you?


 
No, you had your chance


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't remember this either


 
Lol  

Right I am outta here. Laters y'all!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2011)

gah! the longest day ends, i'm off, hope you're all well


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need another one to keep us on our toes


 
Over the weekend I suddenly remembered I stroked your hair and said it felt like an ageing Baboon (all coarse and lice ridden, which it did!). Then I sicked on myself.


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol
> 
> Right I am outta here. Laters y'all!


 
b-bye!


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Over the weekend I suddenly remembered I stroked your hair and said it felt like an ageing Baboon (all coarse and lice ridden, which it did!). Then I sicked on myself.


 
marry me


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I might treat myself to a pint on the way home for making it through today.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> It's only fair.


 


neonwilderness said:


> It has been a bit of a slog


 


marty21 said:


> I am going to do that as well


 


machine cat said:


> Two pints


 


hiccup said:


> Sometimes, just reading the word pint makes me go a bit weak at the knees.



 

I can't have a pint till next week due to the stupid Metronidazole


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

marty21 said:


> marry me


 
That would stir things up a bit for sure


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't have a pint till next week due to the stupid Metronidazole


 
I'll have one for you.


Three pints


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have one for you.
> 
> Three pints



 

I so want a pint  
Just a couple of pints is all.


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I so want a pint
> Just a couple of pints is all.


 
What do you want me to drink for you?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What do you want me to drink for you?


 
Cider of course


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider of course


 
I'm not sure if my body can take any more cider.

Only one way to find out though...


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

People _seem_ to be packing up


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People _seem_ to be packing up



They are, they are, they are!!! 

Coats are on and I am packing up slowly


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

No one's moving here


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No one's moving here


 
All dead?


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2011)

8 minutes. . .


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)

4


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All dead?


 
May as well be.

I'll make my escape in case anything happens to me.


----------



## kittyP (May 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't remember this


 
I do


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Yawn, Wednesdsay! Back to the drag after a sober evening, walk in the park and early night.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I miss the target
> 
> we need another one to keep us on our toes


 
Neon will advise on this 

Drag bus is slow today but the 'frocks of Clapham' are cheering the mood


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all


 
How are you Marty?


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

Morning badgers n marty


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How are you Marty?



not bad mate .



hiccup said:


> Morning badgers n marty



morning hiccup.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Morning badgers n marty


 
How do?


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

Aye, can't complain.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Aye, can't complain.


 
Complaining is a British right though.
Have you considered a strongly worded letter?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Morning!

Didn't get the best night's sleep, so I can see today dragging a bit


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Neon will advise on this


 
Do we need a 20k graph?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Do we need a 20k graph?


 
Hmmmmmm? 

How about 15k by the 30th of June? 
That would be halfway through the year and we could gear up for a 30k year end?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Tube strikes - http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/may/04/tube-strike-london-may-june



> The Rail, Maritime and Transport union has said its tube drivers will walk out for between nine and 24 hours from Monday 16 May to Friday 20 May; and again from Monday 13 June to Friday 17 June.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> How about 15k by the 30th of June?
> That would be halfway through the year and we could gear up for a 30k year end?


 
Sounds reasonable.  I'll get on it later.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Complaining is a British right though.
> Have you considered a strongly worded letter?


 
I might just mutter under my breath. Stiff upper lip and all that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Slow train is slow and dragging. Plus I have had a fake red bull accident!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slow train is slow and dragging


 
Corporate Man is late today, South West Trains had some problem with a 'person on the track' or something


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Slow train is slow and dragging. Plus I have had a *fake red bull accident*!


 
Do tell


Mornin all - slept like a baby last night, really bloody needed that.  Today I have to do the VAT return online, cos I lost the fucking actual paper one   Finance girly reckons just to copy the details


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Doing more IT stuff 
This is taking so fucking long  

To cheer us all up here is a nice offer of photos and stuff - http://www.argosphoto.co.uk/cewe-photobook.html



> Argos have launched their new website for prints and photo gifts called Argos Photo. To celebrate they are giving you 100 free 6x4" prints, a free photobook and a free £10 voucher to spend on their new website. However you do have to pay postage and packaging.
> 
> To get this offer, all you have to do is register with them (takes less than a minute) and they email you the free codes. They also have an option when you're registering to opt out of their emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

___~~~


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ___~~~


 
This is the kind of thinking we need ^


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corporate Man is late today, South West Trains had some problem with a 'person on the track' or something


 
Is corporate man Reggie Perrin?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is corporate man Reggie Perrin?


 
More Martin Clunes than Leonard Rossiter


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is the kind of thinking we need ^


 
team work


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> More Martin Clunes than Leonard Rossiter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Finally here - train was 25 minutres late into Paddington then there was a massive traffic jam on Praed Street 

On the plus side we have fizzy wine and cakes for this afternoon in honour of my friend's Civil Partnership 

Oh - the fake red bull accident! I was, as usual, drinking my Diet Blue Bolt (Sainsbury's version of red bull) on the train while learning lines, I dropped my script and in picking it up spilt some on the (bare) legs of the lady oposite me. 

Profuse apologies followed along with my producing a huge wad of tissues so she could wipe her legs, she then started to get rid of the wad of wet tissues in a nearby bin but I, still felling really embarrased, said "Oh no, I'll get rid of those!" and proceded to put them in my bag.....making me look like some stalker or proto-serial killer taking a trophy from my victim  I still have them btw, if anyone is interested!


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Finally here - train was 25 minutres late into Paddington then there was a massive traffic jam on Praed Street
> 
> On the plus side we have fizzy wine and cakes for this afternoon in honour of my friend's Civil Partnership
> 
> ...


 
Sell the tissues on ebay


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

We have Wi-Fi in the office now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have Wi-Fi in the office now


 
I have so far successfully vetoed this in our office.  It would be useful, but would also give cuntboss free reign to sit anywhere with her laptop which wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

We have wi-fi, but my android phone won't connect to it. Most frustrating.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We have wi-fi, but my android phone won't connect to it. Most frustrating.


 
Try ours, I will PM you the key


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

Wicked, cheers


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have Wi-Fi in the office now


 
I get FREE wifi from somewhere nearby , they'll never be able to find me, access it on my phone and ipod touch and LAUGH AT THEM


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh - the fake red bull accident! I was, as usual, drinking my Diet Blue Bolt (Sainsbury's version of red bull) on the train while learning lines, I dropped my script and in picking it up spilt some on the (bare) legs of the lady oposite me.
> 
> Profuse apologies followed along with my producing a huge wad of tissues so she could wipe her legs, she then started to get rid of the wad of wet tissues in a nearby bin but I, still felling really embarrased, said "Oh no, I'll get rid of those!" and proceded to put them in my bag.....making me look like some stalker or proto-serial killer taking a trophy from my victim  I still have them btw, if anyone is interested!


 

Brilliant!!! 

In other news, I have just completed and submitted the vat return online - thank fucking CHRIST for that!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Gah, today is pissing me off


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

*sneaks in door*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *sneaks in door*


 
And where have you been all this time young man *taps foot and looks stern*


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And where have you been all this time young man *taps foot and looks stern*


 
I've been here all day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've been here all day


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

You just never noticed me


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You just never noticed me


 
I did!! Here you are!


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Brrrr - it's cold in the office today. I do not like it!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Brrrr - it's cold in the office today. I do not like it!


 
Typical bird ^ 

Stick a cardigan on or something


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Typical bird ^
> 
> Stick a cardigan on or something


 
I have _got_ a cardie on thank you very much ....with a thin dress underneath it !!

I might open the window and stick my arms out in the sun to warm them up a bit!


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

I said "Happy Star wars day, May the Fourth be with you" to a colleague this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I said "Happy Star wars day, May the Fourth be with you" to a colleague this morning


 
Did they look at you despairingly and whisper "Nerd!" as you walked past


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did they look at you despairingly and whisper "Nerd!" as you walked past


 
he laughed, he'd never heard it before, comedy points for me .


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I said "Happy Star wars day, May the Fourth be with you" to a colleague this morning


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I couldn't help myself 


*squirts comedy flower*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he laughed, he'd never heard it before, comedy points for me .



That's what you heard....



neonwilderness said:


>


 
But this is what they were thinking....


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what you heard....
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what they were thinking....



it so wasn't, I was crowned comedy king of the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it so wasn't, I was crowned comedy king of the office


 
marty now


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I said "Happy Star wars day, May the Fourth be with you" to a colleague this morning


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> marty now


 
dammit, I'm hungry again now


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

I've just witnessed newbie 1 getting angry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've just witnessed newbie 1 getting angry


 
Did it excite you....or give you the opportunity to help her calm down?


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've just witnessed newbie 1 getting angry


 
is she going to tear all her clothes off in rage ?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is she going to tear all her clothes off in rage ?


 
You wouldn't like her when she's angry


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did it excite you....or give you the opportunity to help her calm down?


 



marty21 said:


> is she going to tear all her clothes off in rage ?


 
I think I may wind her up and make her more angry to see if any of the above happen.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

Exciting news here: the salad bar has had an upgrade. You can now get things like quiche, frittata, slabs of cheese etc to accessorise your plateful of salad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You wouldn't like her when she's angry


 


machine cat said:


> I think I may wind her up and make her more angry to see if any of the above happen.


 
MC's office in a few minutes....but with more fish


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I said "Happy Star wars day, May the Fourth be with you" to a colleague this morning


 
We need to keep a chart of our fail. 
Then at year end one of us can win at failing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Exciting news here: the salad bar has had an upgrade. You can now get things like quiche, frittata, slabs of cheese etc to accessorise your plateful of salad.



Do you pay extra for the extras or are they included in the basic salad bar price?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Exciting news here: the salad bar has had an upgrade. You can now get things like quiche, frittata, slabs of cheese etc to accessorise your plateful of salad.


 
Bourgeois drag ^ 

Are you limited to only one trip to the salad bar?


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Exciting news here: the salad bar has had an upgrade. You can now get things like quiche, frittata, slabs of cheese etc to accessorise your plateful of salad.


 
sausage roll butties?


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

gasping for a cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bourgeois drag ^
> 
> Are you limited to only one trip to the salad bar?


 
Good point 'cos you need to know whether you can be carefree with your coleslaw etc...or have to pile it up in a Gherkin building style


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

You have to pay extra for the quiche etc, and it's one visit only. I wouldn't bother, except I get a staff discount so it's still pretty cheap.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Do an Alan Partidge and hide a big plate in your bag


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> gasping for a cider


 
It is has been too long for me


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good point 'cos you need to know whether you can be carefree with your coleslaw etc...or have to pile it up in a Gherkin building style


 
Anyone recall the Viz 'Salad Thief' offer?


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2011)

http://www.weirdasianews.com/2007/03/09/one-bowl-of-salad-feeds-10-pizza-hut-will-hate-you/


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is has been too long for me


 
You've done well to get this far. I don't think I could go that long.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You've done well to get this far. I don't think I could go that long.


 
There are days to go too. 
Longest stint for well over a year


----------



## pengaleng (May 4, 2011)

I need to make some more photos :|


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> You have to pay extra for the quiche etc, and it's one visit only. I wouldn't bother, except I get a staff discount so it's still pretty cheap.



Not bad though 



neonwilderness said:


> Do an Alan Partidge and hide a big plate in your bag



That would be 

Oh btw I saw the fake arm/hand on "Great British Menu" and have become voyeuristically obssesed by it  (he lost his arm in a car accident about 15 years ago according to wiki)


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There are days to go too.
> Longest stint for well over a year


 
I've tried, I really have, but not drinking is fucking boring.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've tried, I really have, but not drinking is fucking boring.


 
Yes, yes they are


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

I notice TruXta is avoiding the In-N-Out Burger topic


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

There is a new Deli by work. This is good news as the only other option nearby is shit, just really shit. I popped in and it is like middle class food heaven! What shocked me was the jar of sun ripened tomatoes for £98 !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a new Deli by work. This is good news as the only other option nearby is shit, just really shit. I popped in and it is like middle class food heaven! *What shocked me was the jar of sun ripened tomatoes for £98 *!



 How big was the jar!!

20 minutes and we can crack open the champagne and chocolates


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What shocked me was the jar of sun ripened tomatoes for £98 !


 


What type of sun did they use to ripen them?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What type of sun did they use to ripen them?


 
Maybe theye are Baby Jesus Tomatoes and were ripened by the Son of God.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How big was the jar!!


 


machine cat said:


> What type of sun did they use to ripen them?



It was a big jar, probably 2 litres. 
Still, two litres of baked beans is only about £2 innit? 

It is a proper Putney style deli, fuck the poor and that!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 20 minutes and we can crack open the champagne and chocolates


 
 I am having a cereal bar and water


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am having a cereal bar and water


 
We are clinking our (plastic glasses) and chewing on mini-milky ways!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> mini-milky ways!


 
Ambassador, you are really spoiling us!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

I am back from the depths of the warehouse after a bit of a tidying session and an investigation to see what is outside the fire exit (an old pair of trainers and a barrel of suspicious looking powder )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am back from the depths of the warehouse after a bit of a tidying session and *an investigation to see what is outside the fire exit* (an old pair of trainers and a  barrel of suspicious looking powder  )


 
Not Gazza then?

We are still drinking here btw. I have moved on from mini-milky way to mini-Bounty bars!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

4pm is past, we are in the window again


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not Gazza then?


 
He did grow up round here as it happens


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He did grow up round here as it happens


 
Your office?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Right I am outta here, laters people!


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here, laters people!


 
Gorged on chocolate and booze. 
I feel for the other commuters, I really do


----------



## machine cat (May 4, 2011)

not long left...


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Your office?


 
Not quite that locally 

Unless that's where he is now


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2011)

a busy spell takes me almost to home time


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Right, most have gone and I am off too


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## kittyP (May 4, 2011)

Canada goslings last night in the park Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gorged on chocolate and booze.
> I feel for the other commuters, I really do


 
I ended up looking after the autistic chap, who sometimes gets the same bus as me, and is nervous of traffic lights so won't let the bus go until they have changed while explaining to other passengers what was going on. It made for an interesting journey of chatting to people!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Canada goslings last night in the park Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


Awwww 

My week is not dragging... busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Yawn  

Don't need to leave home till 09:30 this morning so turned off the early alarms. So why the fudging fudge did I wake up at 05:00? Never mind, it is Friday Eve already and the weekend beckons again.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I ended up looking after the autistic chap, who sometimes gets the same bus as me


 
When you say 'looking after' what do you mean?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Time for another cheeky hour in bed I feel  
The cat is annoying me and Radio 4 is starting to loop


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Canada goslings last night in the park Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


 
I'm concerned about the presence of that pigeon tbh 


Morning all.


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Back up and feeling sprightly for some reason.

Morning


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

Looks a bit shifty doesn't he marty


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

looking forward to the FCP review later


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm concerned about the presence of that pigeon tbh
> 
> 
> Morning all.


 
The pigeons were kept well in line by the big geese.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The pigeons were kept well in line by the big geese.


 
this is good to hear


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Looks a bit shifty doesn't he marty


 
yes, but mother goose looks capable of dealing with anything that threatens her goslings.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is good to hear


 
To be fair the big geese had a pop at me too, and I have opposable thumbs!!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> My week is not dragging... busy, busy, busy.


 
All that boxing and steak fajitas must steal your drag


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

I have to keep my eye on the impending 40k post count!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

Morning wage slaves  which way are we all voting today, then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When you say 'looking after' what do you mean?





No!! he's fine, just a bit nervy of traffic lights.

No drag here, day off for my friends civil partnership. Will be starting to get dolled up (and putting on my nipple pads!) a bit later


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Canada goslings last night in the park Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


 
Awww!

We went to Martin Mere in March, and saw a black swan!






Mornin all!  I had 3 last piece of bacon that I put in the oven this morning for a bacon butty for me lunch, then promptly forgot about it.  I will be eating bacon crisp butties for lunch


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning wage slaves  which way are we all voting today, then?


 
Yes here
Better then not bothering by a fraction  

On which note it is time to brave the drag bus!


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
Any news on the double June/year end targets?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

Nipple pads 

I'll be voting after work, likely be a no.

Fantastic pic btw teeps, you're pretty


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning wage slaves  which way are we all voting today, then?


 
I'll be drawing a pretty picture.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2011)

Toast with marmite and jam (not on the same slice, that would be MADNESS!) for brekkie but I've left my tea in the kitchen, am going to have to haul my ass off the sofa to get it!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Can you not send Mr K?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any news on the double June/year end targets?


 
Still WIP


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you not send Mr K?


 
He has disappeared somewhere to do something furry and catlike and possibly lose his collar, again! Mr. QofG's is waving his arms and singing at ear splitting volume to a Depeche Mode Blu-Ray which we have had to put on to "test the new TV" (I wanted to watch "Homes Under The Hammer" but was told it is a waste of HD )


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

why is it SO BLOODY COLD


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I feel really pissed off today


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I feel really pissed off today


 
Go and look at your photies again - should cheer you up


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

At someone or just one of them days?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm concerned about the presence of that pigeon tbh
> 
> 
> Morning all.


 
Don't be concerned. He was great


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Go and look at your photies again - should cheer you up


 
nah most of em are shit cus I look like I'm concentrating, was gonna do some more today, but it's bloody cold, why the fuck am I this cold, I'm sure theres something I'm supposed to do today, vote or something


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah most of em are shit cus I look like I'm concentrating, was gonna do some more today, but it's bloody cold, why the fuck am I this cold, I'm sure theres something I'm supposed to do today, vote or something


 
Ah chick - you have a fantastic body, just take pleasure in that 

And have a hot bath!


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

It is chilly! 

I have big meeting with school and HR regarding my er.. episode. 
Have an employment councillor coming with me but absolutely shitting myself.
I know that they are not intending to get rid of me and that I am a reasonably valued member of staff that has had a blip in my life but I really want to go throw up and then go back to bed!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

Oh lovely, its only natural to feel nervous, anyone would - but you're just going for a chat, try your hardest to look at it like that, and you've got the councillor with you.


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I am gonna have a bath, lads. then put some fuckin winter clothes on.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Oh lovely, its only natural to feel nervous, anyone would - but you're just going for a chat, try your hardest to look at it like that, and you've got the councillor with you.


 
I know. I had some of your damson jam for brekkie which helped


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

did you go postal at work?  respect.


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

I'm hungry. Should I have my lunch now or hold on until 12? Drag vote!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna have a bath, lads. then put some fuckin winter clothes on.


pics in the bath? 



kittyP said:


> I know. I had some of your damson jam for brekkie which helped


was it nice?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> did you go postal at work?  respect.


 
 No! Wish I had though. 

I just had a... er... kinda breakdown and have been off since January.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> was it nice?


 
It was delicious!


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

you shoulda tore the place up  shoulda done a fight club and started punching yourself


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> pics in the bath?


 
naahhh, steam!!!


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> you shoulda tore the place up  shoulda done a fight club and started punching yourself


 
They might not have noticed initially in that place


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

oh well, at least you got a couple months holiday out of it


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> you shoulda tore the place up  shoulda done a fight club and started punching yourself


 
Could do that in the meeting and get a few more weeks off?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh well, at least you got a couple months holiday out of it


 
If t had been a holiday then that would have been OK. 
Months of Drs and therapy appointments in tears in reality  I am such a wuss


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Could do that in the meeting and get a few more weeks off?


 
I think running away is more likely


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It was delicious!


Yay! I've had nothing to base it on as never had damson jam before!



tribal_princess said:


> naahhh, steam!!!


I wonder if that's why my camera died  



kittyP said:


> They might not have noticed initially in that place


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yshoulda done a fight club and started punching yourself


 
  I've often felt like doing that

Good luck with it kitty


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think running away is more likely


 
That's not always a bad thing


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm hungry. Should I have my lunch now or hold on until 12? Drag vote!


 
Tightrope mate!


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I just ran a well hot bath, it will probably make me ill, but so fuck, at least I'll fucking be warm for the first time in a week, baths that aren't that hot are always a major fucking disappointment aren't they?

I'm gonna have a fag then get in me bath then get out the bath, do me hair a bit then go do this vote thing if I can find my polling card which is somewhere in a pile of papers and other shit that I can't be fucked to sort out.


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tightrope mate!


 
hungry at 2pm.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> hungry at 2pm.


 
Second breakfast


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

calories, m8.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Second breakfast


 
Lembas bread?


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I think I'm gonna curl my hair with the straighteners today, I dunno, or straighten then crimp the roots for WOOMP volume cus I found my crimpers, I'm finding a lot of stuff lately, on thursday I found a canon camera I thought I'd lost for 2 years, imagine that.


----------



## hiccup (May 5, 2011)

Just did a load of work. Feel a bit dizzy now.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

lots of stuff going wrong today at work.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm gonna have a fag then get in me bath then get out the bath, do me hair a bit then go do this vote thing if I can find my polling card which is somewhere in a pile of papers and other shit that I can't be fucked to sort out.


Don't need your polling card to vote 

I need some make ups advice from you soon teeps, can exchange for cake or something?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Just about to do the off.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Just about to do the off.


breathe!

(and smoke a few fags)


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

am out the bath, warm, but getting colder  I'm gonna get the hot water bottle out when I get back from voting


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I still dunno what way I should be voting, I'm tempted to go yes, because even if it's a fail situation theres always an option for more referendums, wheras if one votes no then there is limited scope for re-opening the discussion. 

I fucking hate clegg.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> am out the bath, warm, but getting colder  I'm gonna get the hot water bottle out when I get back from voting


 
thermals


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> thermals


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

I had a cookie instead. Corned Beef toastie in an hour


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

ooh, I had a corned beef craving the other day, never did pick any up


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

urrghhhh I really fancy some corned beef recently


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Corned Beef toastie in an hour


 
You are making me hungry again


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


>


 
Seriously, if you haven't already got some, get some.  I would literally die of hypothermia some days if it weren't for me thermals


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I just blow dried me hair, straightened it and crimped the underneath, glad I couldn't be fucked to wash the henna wax off last night, my hair is soooo sofffttttt

now I think I'm gonna go vote and get some noodles, all in a days work, lads.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2011)

busy marty - with a pompous tenant about to come in and ruin my day


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Boss Man had to shoot off, I needed to speak to him


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

Some fucker cooked something in microwave and the smell is so bad that it's making me fucking heave.  And they have the fucking NERVE to complain when I have garlic pickle!! Or fish! At least they smell like they're supposed to and not like a heap of rotting fucking rubbish


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just blow dried me hair, straightened it and crimped the underneath, glad I couldn't be fucked to wash the henna wax off last night, my hair is soooo sofffttttt
> 
> now I think I'm gonna go vote and get some noodles, *all in a days work, lads*.


looks at soj, qog and kitty 



sojourner said:


> Some fucker cooked something in microwave and the smell is so bad that it's making me fucking heave.  And they have the fucking NERVE to complain when I have garlic pickle!! Or fish! At least they smell like they're supposed to and not like a heap of rotting fucking rubbish


ooh, what's garlic pickle then?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

I'm quite surprised no one has started winging about me having the window open yet


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Some fucker cooked something in microwave and the smell is so bad that it's making me fucking heave.  And they have the fucking NERVE to complain when I have garlic pickle!! Or fish! At least they smell like they're supposed to and not like a heap of rotting fucking rubbish


 


neonwilderness said:


> I'm quite surprised no one has started winging about me having the window open yet



These two connected?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

I can't smell the microwave up here


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I can't smell the microwave up here


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Is that your office?


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I got some well nice noodles, lads


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that your office?


 
Fortunately not 

It's the Dunston Rocket, the shops round the other side are one of my lunch options.  It's all due to get flattened soon though.


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Some fucker cooked something in microwave and the smell is so bad that it's making me fucking heave.  And they have the fucking NERVE to complain when I have garlic pickle!! Or fish! At least they smell like they're supposed to and not like a heap of rotting fucking rubbish


 
FUCKING KILL THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

oh I done my vote as well, m8s.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

I'll probably go along after work


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> looks at soj, qog and kitty
> 
> ooh, what's garlic pickle then?


 
Heh

Garlic pickle is gods own food.  Proper Indian garlic pickle - lasts forever in the fridge, is INCREDIBLY spicy and loaded with, yep, garlic   Has whole cloves in it.  Is quite smelly, in the way that lots of garlic can be - goes brilliantly with baked spuds, or if you've only got a few leftovers from a takeout, it spices everything right up 

The stench here has dissipated somewhat now, thank god


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

I think I'm getting a sick, m8s. :|


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Poorly drag


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> FUCKING KILL THEM!!!!!!!!!


 
If I thought I could get away with it, I would.  



tribal_princess said:


> oh I done my vote as well, m8s.


 
I forgot to fucking well post mine, so now I have to go the fucking polling station ANYWAY


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

busy afternoon


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> busy afternoon


 
haha


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poorly drag


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Some fucker cooked something in microwave and the smell is so bad that it's making me fucking heave.  And they have the fucking NERVE to complain when I have garlic pickle!! Or fish! At least they smell like they're supposed to and not like a heap of rotting fucking rubbish


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Smiling Kitty


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Heh
> 
> Garlic pickle is gods own food.  Proper Indian garlic pickle - lasts forever in the fridge, is INCREDIBLY spicy and loaded with, yep, garlic   Has whole cloves in it.  Is quite smelly, in the way that lots of garlic can be - goes brilliantly with baked spuds, or if you've only got a few leftovers from a takeout, it spices everything right up
> 
> The stench here has dissipated somewhat now, thank god


I love garlic, but that sounds a bit spicy. I tried pickled garlic the other month.... 



kittyP said:


> Smiling Kitty


Go well?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Smiling Kitty


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Aye! Much better than I thought. 

They were much more concerned with how I was and what they could do for me that the fact I have been off and they opened the meeting with "You are a highly valued member of staff and you have been sorely missed".  but big headed


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Get a room/house/roost/perch 



kittyP said:


> Aye! Much better than I thought.
> 
> They were much more concerned with how I was and what they could do for me that the fact I have been off and they opened the meeting with "You are a highly valued member of staff and you have been sorely missed".  but big headed


I think its good to hear yourself, rather than coming to conclusions about what people might be thinking. And..... relax


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aye! Much better than I thought.
> 
> They were much more concerned with how I was and what they could do for me that the fact I have been off and they opened the meeting with "You are a highly valued member of staff and you have been sorely missed".  but big headed


 
 nice one!


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

To be fair I think in their eyes, they have spent thousands over the years training specifically me for certain things and will be fucked if they will pay it out again on someone new


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Sorry to be a bit big headed but its been a really big deal for me. 

Yes, relaxing now


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> To be fair I think in their eyes, they have spent thousands over the years training specifically me for certain things and will be fucked if they will pay it out again on someone new


 
what things have they trained you for?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what things have they trained you for?


 
Specific behaviour therapy and de-escalation kinda stuff. 

Whhhyyyy?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Specific behaviour therapy and de-escalation kinda stuff.
> 
> Whhhyyyy?


 
just curious.


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

Are you allowed to take photos inside polling booths?


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Are you allowed to take photos inside polling booths?


 
Me? 

Oh, you mean in general


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aye! Much better than I thought.
> 
> They were much more concerned with how I was and what they could do for me that the fact I have been off and they opened the meeting with *"You are a highly valued member of staff and you have been sorely missed"*.  but big headed


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Are you allowed to take photos inside polling booths?


 
who cares? take it anyway.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> just curious.


 
*Looks over shoulder*

You dont work with me do you?


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Me?
> 
> Oh, you mean in general


 
Yeah, in general.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yeah, in general.


 
If you have a camera phone, I don't think anyone will know but if you go it with one of these however....


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> If you have a camera phone, I don't think anyone will know but if you go it with one of these however....


 


I have a camera phone but the room is pretty small and quiet so it'd be obvious what I'm up to.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have a camera phone but the room is pretty small and quiet so it'd be obvious what I'm up to.


 
If while you are waiting/walking in you look like your texting/emailing someone but actually getting the camera ready, then just kinda hold it like your not really doing anything but looking at the ballot paper. 

All cunning like


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

What do you want a picture of?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *Looks over shoulder*
> 
> You dont work with me do you?


 
no i do not


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no i do not


 
Do you work with my wife


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no i do not


 
Why are you cross about that? *adopts psychiatrist pose*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you work with my wife


 
i don't think either she or i would call it work.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Why are you cross about that? *adopts psychiatrist pose*


 
i am taken aback by the idea i am a psychiatrist or similar


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think either she or i would call it work.


 
Especially seeing as I have not worked since January


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model at work earlier


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2011)

10 more minutes then it's footie then beer.


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i am taken aback by the idea i am a psychiatrist or similar


 
 I am asking you why you are cross not suggesting you are a psychiatrist.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am asking you why you are cross not suggesting you are a psychiatrist.


 
that's why i was cross 

you sure you're some sort of mind-dr?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2011)

working day done. 

college > vote > home > food > bed


----------



## pengaleng (May 5, 2011)

well I just painted my toenails, lads.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 10 more minutes then it's footie then beer.


 
2 more minutes then it is bus, voting and orange squash


----------



## kittyP (May 5, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's why i was cross
> 
> you sure you're some sort of mind-dr?


 
Ha! No! 

I work in a SEN school with Autistic teenagers


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 2 more minutes then it is bus, voting and orange squash


 
I win.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Gone


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2011)

+ 1


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

Sauna bus instead of cider bus


----------



## machine cat (May 5, 2011)

kittyP said:


> What do you want a picture of?


 
My ballot paper after I 'voted'.

I didn't get a chance to take a photo. The people in the polling station stopped talking and I could sense them looking at each other and thinking "what the fuck is he writing on that thing?"


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Morning  

Up early again which seems to be the norm. Caught some of the politics (((Lib Dems))) on the BBC which was dull and now overdosing on coffee and nicotine. The good news is that my new mobile _should_ be here today


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

We are actually fish


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are actually fish


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Early drag machine fish?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Freeday Dragbus  

London weather looks hot hot hot today. I think we have lunch out today as well. Posh place (will post menu) on the river too. Only pisser is that I can't drink STILL but free food is free food


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

afternoon from hell yesterday, long meeting with idiotic tenant that I would quite happily punch, but I am a professional


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> afternoon from hell yesterday, long meeting with idiotic tenant that I would quite happily punch, but I am a professional


 
Harsh  

Freeday though?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Harsh
> 
> Freeday though?


 
yes, had a cider on  the way home, have rediscovered cider - so a good end to the day.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Good work


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Early drag machine fish?


 
yep. got lots to do today and want to leave early


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Ahh, sweet Friday.


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are actually fish


 
Watched that last night. Was amazing. Go sperm!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Ahh, sweet Friday.


 
Marvellous isn't it?


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marvellous isn't it?


 
Glorious. Life affirming.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Morning!

There is a milk disaster imminent, so I'll have to go to the shop


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> There is a milk disaster imminent, so I'll have to go to the shop


 


hiccup said:


> Glorious. Life affirming.



If you have milk of course


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Order has now been restored


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Order has now been restored


 
Thank goodness for that


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

I am late again, on train today for various reasons. I'm hungry!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Bus was interesting this morning. Had two young attractive ladies dressed up for a pulling type night out and looking a bit worse for wear. Sitting behind me recounting in great detail what their gentlemen friends had done to them last night. This provided a good soundtrack for the 'Sunny Friday Frock' action through the mean streets of Clapham and Putney


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

I got crynchy fingers this morning


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got crynchy fingers this morning


 
 ???


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> ???


 
Shhh..... 

It is Radio Woman's birthday Sunday so we have card, flowers, a bottle of Becks and 5 crynchy fingers for her. 
Don't think Boss Man is in today  but he has sanctioned lunch at this place http://www.marcopolo.uk.net/


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bus was interesting this morning. Had two young attractive ladies dressed up for a pulling type night out and looking a bit worse for wear. Sitting behind me recounting in great detail what their gentlemen friends had done to them last night. This provided a good soundtrack for the 'Sunny Friday Frock' action through the mean streets of Clapham and Putney






Badgers said:


> I got crynchy fingers this morning


pics now  or did you eat them? Were they crynchy? We need to know!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

20k could be a big ask


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> pics now  or did you eat them? Were they crynchy? We need to know!


 
I will finally try one and get some pics for you 
If any are spare they will come back to us


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> pics now  or did you eat them? Were they crynchy? We need to know!


 
This. Get RW to right a full report for us. On my desk by 3pm!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

I am loving this day


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.marcopolo.uk.net/



Antipasto all’Italiano £8.95 for 1 or £12.95 for 2
Parma ham, bresaola, salami, cheese, grilled vegetables, crostini, olives, bruschetta, anchovies and salad.

Pollo Marco Polo £14.50
Breast of chicken with wild mushroom, fresh asparagus white wine and cream.

Crespelle Marco Polo
Vanilla pancakes filled with marscarpone, chocolate, amaretto biscuits & Tia Maria liqueur.


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Antipasto all’Italiano £8.95 for 1 or £12.95 for 2
> Parma ham, bresaola, salami, cheese, grilled vegetables, crostini, olives, bruschetta, anchovies and salad.
> 
> Pollo Marco Polo £14.50
> ...



I think I'd go:

Carpaccio Capriani £7.95
Thin slices of beef drizzled with olive oil and lemon juice, seasoned with salt and pepper and served with rocket and parmesan shavings.

Agnello alla Griglia £17.50
Grilled lamb cutlets served with mixed herbs sauce.

Cantuccini al Vin Santo £5.45
Tuscan biscuits with Vin Santo dessert wine.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am loving this day


I love every Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

I'd go:

Calamari or Antipasto
Agnello alla Griglia or Insalata di Caprino
Panna cotta or Cantuccini al Vin Santo


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bus was interesting this morning. Had two young attractive ladies dressed up for a pulling type night out and looking a bit worse for wear. Sitting behind me recounting in great detail what their gentlemen friends had done to them last night. This provided a good soundtrack for the 'Sunny Friday Frock' action through the mean streets of Clapham and Putney



  the other day a girl was behind me on the bus on the phone to someone complaining about how her all female mates being such bitches 




apart from you


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

I'd have:

Antipasto all’Italiano £8.95 for 1 or £12.95 for 2
Parma ham, bresaola, salami, cheese, grilled vegetables, crostini, olives, bruschetta, anchovies and salad.

Linguine Mari e Monti £10.95
Linguine with wild mushrooms, zucchini, fresh clams, baby prawns, cherry
tomatoes and rocket.

Crespelle Marco Polo
Vanilla pancakes filled with marscarpone, chocolate, amaretto biscuits & Tia Maria liqueur.


I am a bit confused as to why they had the chicken in the fish section. 
It's not like it's duck and lives on water so is nearly a fish


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am a bit confused as to why they had the chicken in the fish section.
> It's not like it's duck and lives on water so is nearly a fish


It's also in the meat section, maybe they really like chicken!


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

and last night on the bus home, woman sat next to me was having a loud conversation on the phone, she had been around to her man's place, and had introduced her to his mum, 

' why the hell did he tell her my name, should have just said my woman' 

then she was talking about going to the toilet in the house, she didn't want to but 

*I was nearly shitting myself so I had to go*


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and last night on the bus home, woman sat next to me was having a loud conversation on the phone, she had been around to her man's place, and had introduced her to his mum,
> 
> ' why the hell did he tell her my name, should have just said my woman'
> 
> ...


 
I don't know whether to laugh or cry to be honest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

*rubs eyes and blinks*

Morning all, late night last night and quite a lot of champagne and wine. Not in work today so still in my jim-jams. Ha!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I think I'd go:
> 
> Carpaccio Capriani £7.95
> Thin slices of beef drizzled with olive oil and lemon juice, seasoned with salt and pepper and served with rocket and parmesan shavings.
> ...


 


neonwilderness said:


> Antipasto all’Italiano £8.95 for 1 or £12.95 for 2
> Parma ham, bresaola, salami, cheese, grilled vegetables, crostini, olives, bruschetta, anchovies and salad.
> 
> Pollo Marco Polo £14.50
> ...


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I'd go:
> 
> Calamari or Antipasto
> Agnello alla Griglia or Insalata di Caprino
> Panna cotta or Cantuccini al Vin Santo


 
These are all good choices but I can't settle on anything


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Mornin all! Fucking gerrin - libdem wankers lost every.single.seat in Manc to Labour 

Haha - excellent bus conversations there marty and bajjy 

Reet - best get fucking doing.  Two reports to do and have barely glanced at either so far!!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

> Pollo Marco Polo £14.50
> Breast of chicken with wild mushroom, fresh asparagus white wine and cream.



This is the one neon ^ 
Not sure if we will get starter or dessert or both yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> These are all good choices but I can't settle on anything



Here are my choices

Antipasto all’Italiano £8.95 for 1 or £12.95 for 2
Parma ham, bresaola, salami, cheese, grilled vegetables, crostini, olives, bruschetta, anchovies and salad.

Saltimbocca alla Romana £14.95
Veal escalopes with ham and sage or lemon and capers.

Selection of Potatoes £3.50
Chunky chips or French fries.

Crespelle Marco Polo
Vanilla pancakes filled with marscarpone, chocolate, amaretto biscuits & Tia Maria liqueur.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

Mr. QofG's is making me watch "One Night in Turin" - Mrs. Thatcher and Gazza are not how I want to celebrate a sunny Friday morning!


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Ooh I didn't see the chips option Quoggy. 
I may change from pasta to steak Diane and chips


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is making me watch "One Night in Turin" - Mrs. Thatcher and Gazza are not how I want to celebrate a sunny Friday morning!


 
Do some noisy cleaning, that will learn him. 
Then make him a bacon sarnie and blow him to remind him who is in charge. 
Him obviously but you get my drift?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do some noisy cleaning, that will learn him.
> Then make him a bacon sarnie and blow him to remind him who is in charge.
> Him obviously but you get my drift?



I may make him make me a cup of tea.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Today is a good day, cuntboss is off and I have no work to do at the moment 

Unfortunately the Internet is a bit fucked, so can only get the boards via my phone just now


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may make him make me a cup of tea.


 
Possibly a wise move


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Today is a good day, cuntboss is off and I have no work to do at the moment
> 
> Unfortunately the Internet is a bit fucked, so can only get the boards via my phone just now


 


I am cheering myself up my laughing at Chris Waddle's 1990 mullet!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

I really ought to get dressed and wander out to get some food as I think we only have a chilli pepper and an easter egg in the fridge


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really ought to get dressed and wander out to get some food as I think we only have a chilli pepper and an easter egg in the fridge


 
Chop the chilli pepper into fine strips 
Bake on a low heat in the oven for a while 
Melt the chocolate on a bain-marie and stir in the chilli 
Set it in the fridge and enjoy a delicious sweet/spicy snack  

Then clean the fridge


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Ooh, I love chilli chocolate but it's not quite lazy day breakfast fodder.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Still no lunch timing news


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

donner meat and chips for lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> donner meat and chips for lunch


 
Does that come in pitta bread or is it just meat and chips...nothing wrong with the latter of course I just like to get the full picture!


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does that come in pitta bread or is it just meat and chips...nothing wrong with the latter of course I just like to get the full picture!


 
just meat and chips


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just meat and chips



Any sauce?


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

I have had a banana and an apple so far for lunch. 

I am gonna miss you guys when I go back to work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I have had a banana and an apple so far for lunch.
> 
> I am gonna miss you guys when I go back to work



 We shall miss you too - can you try to sneak on/in now and again?

Mr. QofG's is amusing me by watching camp disco classics - currently Divine singing "You Think You're A Man"!


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Any sauce?


 
chilli sauce.

the meat was good but the chips were a bit soggy. still worth the £3 though


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We shall miss you too - can you try to sneak on/in now and again?
> 
> Mr. QofG's is amusing me by watching camp disco classics - currently Divine singing "You Think You're A Man"!


 
I can't access urban from work and I don't get any signal on my phone in there 

 at MQOGs


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Any sauce?



Chilli naturally


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Boring lunchtime rolls were boring. Gonna go and play with a fancy camera for a bit and pretend to be working, then buy a muffin and a coffee. 

Actually, might go for a raisin and biscuit Yorkie instead of the muffin.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

another 20 minutes phone call with pompous tenant - another long meeting scheduled for Monday afternoon, and another long meeting on Monday morning - although this does mean a late start as it is in another office and I can't possibly come here first


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Boring lunchtime rolls were boring. Gonna go and play with a fancy camera for a bit and pretend to be working, then buy a muffin and a coffee.
> 
> Actually, might go for a *raisin and biscuit Yorkie *instead of the muffin.



good choice


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

I've said it before, but marty knows the score.

Whoa! Colleague just got back from lunch with THE MOTHERLOAD of cheap easter-related chocolate. Good times...


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is amusing me by watching camp disco classics - currently Divine singing "You Think You're A Man"!


 
I fucking LOVE that song!

Need to do work - fucking slacking today


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

I have my hair up for the first time in about 2 years


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Or I WOULD if the Most Talkative Man in the World wasn't sat in reception TALKING non-stop 

I am currently giving him one word answers in the hope that he shuts the fuck up


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Or I WOULD if the Most Talkative Man in the World wasn't sat in reception TALKING non-stop
> 
> I am currently giving him one word answers in the hope that he shuts the fuck up


 
Give him two word answers, fuck and off 

As I've got nothing to do I thought I'd tidy up my PC, it's been going for hours


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

Pics kitty! 

My long lunch has been very productive, but I've not actually eaten any lunch yet because its back in the office


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
nice presentation


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

I don't really have a sweet tooth but have now eaten one whole Crynchy Finger. 
In my opinion it was a little dry and more biscuity than cakey iyswim?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't really have a sweet tooth but have now eaten one whole Crynchy Finger.
> In my opinion it was a little dry and more biscuity than cakey iyswim?


 
what are the ingredients of Crynchy Finger?


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Fucking great

Got rid of Talkative Man, now mad scouse bint in office next door is caterwauling along to the radio

cunt


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Radio Woman's lunch was interesting. 

Boss Man is away but he told us we were meeting in this Marco Polo place on the river. He was bringing some flowers and would meet us there for 1pm. He clearly forgot and went to his usual pub while we dithered over to the new restaurant place in the sun by the river. After some confusion, blame and laughter we agreed to walk over to his usual pub. Lunch was fine but just a burger that was a bit overdone and could not drink


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what are the ingredients of Crynchy Finger?


 
Kind of chocolate cake with pieces of broken biscuit in. 
Nice but I think the Bakawell Tart would have been better.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Radio Woman just said that the afternoon is dragging


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Pics kitty!
> 
> My long lunch has been very productive, but I've not actually eaten any lunch yet because its back in the office


 
I tried but I can't take a pic of the back 

Its in two little bun on each side, a bit (well quite) messy with bits of the front out.


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Have just eaten:

Large chunk of orange Aero
50g bag of tangfastics
Galaxy finger


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman just said that the afternoon is dragging


 


I think Crynchy Finger is your classic refrigerator cake by the looks of it.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Where is my new phone


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I tried but I can't take a pic of the back
> 
> Its in two little bun on each side, a bit (well quite) messy with bits of the front out.


 
do you look like that princess burd on Star Wars?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> tangfastics


 
?


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman's lunch was interesting.
> 
> Boss Man is away but he told us we were meeting in this Marco Polo place on the river. He was bringing some flowers and would meet us there for 1pm. He clearly forgot and went to his usual pub while we dithered over to the new restaurant place in the sun by the river. After some confusion, blame and laughter we agreed to walk over to his usual pub. Lunch was fine but just a burger that was a bit overdone and *could not drink *



how long must this torture continue ?


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how long must this torture continue ?


 
Unless things get worse (death for example or lupus) then I will be on the Sunday Yardarm


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


>


 
I see.....


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Unless things get worse (death for example or lupus) then I will be on the Sunday Yardarm


 
this is good news 


the Sunday Yardarm, not the possible demise.


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Ahhh just been out to post office, had a cheeky little spliff in the sunshine on the way, bumped into an ex of mine, from nearly 30 years back!   Turns out he writes poetry too


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do you look like that princess burd on Star Wars?


 
No not enough hair. 
More like a manga teddybear that has a hangover and smokes too much


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


>


 
I once gave myself really bad ulcers from eating a whole big bag to myself


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Unless things get worse (death for example or lupus) then I will be on the Sunday Yardarm


 
I have some Stella Cidre to be sampled at some point


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

I only had a small bag, so hopefully I'll be ok


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

that donner meat I had at lunch is making me feel a bit funny


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that donner meat I had at lunch is making me feel a bit funny


 
That'll be cos it wasn't accompanied by the usual aperitif of 10 pints of lager


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that donner meat I had at lunch is making me feel a bit funny


 
horny?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Also at the pub I saw the PR company from upstairs. There is about 30 women in their late 20's and about 4 blokes working there. I know the smoking chicks quite well and they accost me in the pub/bus sometimes. Went over all happy to say hello and they were a bit awkward with me. So me being the idiot I am I said 'hard morning at work then?' and smiled. Turns out that one of the people (25 year old) that works with them died this morning after a drunken fall down an escalator Wednesday night


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that donner meat I had at lunch is making me feel a bit funny


 
Laugh laugh funny?


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

christ, that's awful


----------



## machine cat (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also at the pub I saw the PR company from upstairs. There is about 30 women in their late 20's and about 4 blokes working there. I know the smoking chicks quite well and they accost me in the pub/bus sometimes. Went over all happy to say hello and they were a bit awkward with me. So me being the idiot I am I said 'hard morning at work then?' and smiled. Turns out that one of the people (25 year old) that works with them died this morning after a drunken fall down an escalator Wednesday night


 
Fucking hell 



Badgers said:


> Laugh laugh funny?


 
"I'm going to puke on the train home funny"


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also at the pub I saw the PR company from upstairs. There is about 30 women in their late 20's and about 4 blokes working there. I know the smoking chicks quite well and they accost me in the pub/bus sometimes. Went over all happy to say hello and they were a bit awkward with me. So me being the idiot I am I said 'hard morning at work then?' and smiled. Turns out that one of the people (25 year old) that works with them died this morning after a drunken fall down an escalator Wednesday night


 
bloody ell


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Jeeze 

But in good news your phone is here


----------



## TruXta (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also at the pub I saw the PR company from upstairs. There is about 30 women in their late 20's and about 4 blokes working there. I know the smoking chicks quite well and they accost me in the pub/bus sometimes. Went over all happy to say hello and they were a bit awkward with me. So me being the idiot I am I said 'hard morning at work then?' and smiled. Turns out that one of the people (25 year old) that works with them died this morning after a drunken fall down an escalator Wednesday night


 
Shit like that makes me reconsider my drunken ways. A close mate died a few years back on a night out, was found bobbing in the river a few months later.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Home time


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also at the pub I saw the PR company from upstairs. There is about 30 women in their late 20's and about 4 blokes working there. I know the smoking chicks quite well and they accost me in the pub/bus sometimes. Went over all happy to say hello and they were a bit awkward with me. So me being the idiot I am I said 'hard morning at work then?' and smiled. Turns out that one of the people (25 year old) that works with them died this morning after a drunken fall down an escalator Wednesday night


 
Christ


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Home time


 
c

u

n

t


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

Nasty stuff innit! 
The lass who is my smoking pal was really cut up, thought she was gonna cry 
Only knew the bloke who died a bit but we have worked in the same office for 3 years now.


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nasty stuff innit!
> The lass who is my smoking pal was really cut up, thought she was gonna cry
> Only knew the bloke who died a bit but we have worked in the same office for 3 years now.


 
Now you know why I sometimes hang on to the back of your trousers on the way home after a session


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "I'm going to puke on the train home funny"



Not good



kittyP said:


> But in good news your phone is here



Very good ^ 



neonwilderness said:


> Home time


 
Massive cunt ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nasty stuff innit!
> The lass who is my smoking pal was really cut up, thought she was gonna cry
> Only knew the bloke who died a bit but we have worked in the same office for 3 years now.





Been out  and got some over the knee socks which make me look like a Japanese schoolgirl....in middle age!


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Been out  and got some over the knee socks which make me look like a Japanese schoolgirl....in middle age!


 
They would look great with the outfit you had on last friday with your converse and skirt


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Been out  and got some over the knee socks which make me look like a Japanese schoolgirl....in middle age!


 
11/10 ^


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Been out  and got some over the knee socks which make me look like a Japanese schoolgirl....in middle age!


 
Nowt wrong with that mate - I've got loads of pairs of stripy knee socks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> They would look great with the outfit you had on last friday with your converse and skirt



Oh yeah that would be cool! Now I need to decide whether to wear them with shoes I can't really walk in or shoes I _really_ can't walk in!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nowt wrong with that mate - I've got loads of pairs of stripy knee socks


----------



## hiccup (May 6, 2011)

omfg I just remembered I've got a large bottle of Westons Vintage Cider in the fridge at home. 8.5% vintage cider. I am _so excited_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> omfg I just remembered I've got a large bottle of Westons Vintage Cider in the fridge at home. 8.5% vintage cider. I am _so excited_.



This is good news 

Just don't mention it to machine cat 'cos if his tummy is feeling a bit dodgy after his chips 'n' meat the thought of cider may not help!


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

omfg I just remembered I can't drink cider. I am _so unexcited_


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> omfg I just remembered I can't drink cider. I am _so unexcited_


 
(((bajjy)))

how many days to go mate? my lass is in the same boat at the mo


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> (((bajjy)))
> 
> how many days to go mate? my lass is in the same boat at the mo


 
Tonight, all of tomorrow (ish maybe) and then Sunday let slip the cans of war


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2011)

I am fookin off then peeps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am fookin off then peeps


 
Have a good one


----------



## Biddlybee (May 6, 2011)

I am on the dragtrain, weird not being on the bike


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Five day week  

Shaking off first hangover in a week. Was a pleasing weekend and an excellent F1 Sunday. Today is gonna be a struggle but got to get it done, quick shower and then on the dragbus again


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Five day week
> 
> Shaking off first hangover in a week. Was a pleasing weekend and an excellent F1 Sunday. Today is gonna be a struggle but got to get it done, quick shower and then on the dragbus again


 
yep, it's against our 'uman rites 

late start - meeting in another office - but the whole day is dominated by a couple of tenants - will be glad when I'm sipping a refreshing cider later on.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Cider eh?  

Lovely day out. This is a warm spring and the frocks are cheering the mood. Work can fuck off but footy tonight, my favourite teams at Craven Cottage playing for pride


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider eh?
> 
> Lovely day out. This is a warm spring and the frocks are cheering the mood. Work can fuck off but footy tonight, my favourite teams at Craven Cottage playing for pride


 
I was last a regular cider drinker in the mid 80s, last week I fancied a pint all of a sudden, and succumbed to the lure of the apple, had a load of lovely French cider on Saturday - cider is BACK!


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

I had a teenage 'incident' on the cider and stayed off it for over 10 years. Now it is my drink of choice. Still have the occasional lager, ale or Guinness and red wine mind.


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I had a teenage 'incident' on the cider and stayed off it for over 10 years. Now it is my drink of choice. Still have the occasional lager, ale or Guinness and red wine mind.



I had loads of teenage incidents on cider, from the days of co-op blackthorn in the park, to the more sophisticated days of snakebite as a student, plus snakebite and black, and snakebite, pernod and black


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

I rarely do the snakebite type mixed drinks. Did once have a day on the black velvet though, that was a messy fucker!!! Not cheap but wondrous


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I rarely do the snakebite type mixed drinks. Did once have a day on the black velvet though, that was a messy fucker!!! Not cheap but wondrous


 
tried that a few times too


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

morning all 

Another four day week here


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all
> 
> Another four day week here



Morning you massive cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

what a lovely day 

i will enjoy the afternoon in the sun


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a lovely day
> 
> i will enjoy the afternoon in the sun


 
The morning is better


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was last a regular cider drinker in the mid 80s, last week I fancied a pint all of a sudden, and succumbed to the lure of the apple, had a load of lovely French cider on Saturday - cider is BACK!


 you'll be on the diamond white before the end of the week


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The morning is better


 
yeh. but i am at work till 12


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. but i am at work till 12


 
ha



ha


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

Morning! 



Badgers said:


> Five day week


 
First for ages 

Luckily I have another week off at the end of the month


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning you massive cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Five day week


 it's no more than you deserve


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meeting tomorrow. 
This means a lie in and early finish I think


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Other people have arrived


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning all
> 
> Another four day week here


 
 me n all!!  Off to Bearded Theory this Friday - bring it the fuck ON


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> me n all!!  Off to Bearded Theory this Friday - bring it the fuck ON


 


I'm thinking about Chester Zoo on Thursday.


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

Well here we all are again


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

Team meeting soon


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Team meeting soon


 
biscuits?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Morning all, after a weekend of excess I am feeling a bit bleary. Could do with a bit more sleep tbh.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> biscuits?


 
Maybe later, but probably not in the meeting.  I expect that there'll be plenty of David Brent-esque cliches though


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all, after a weekend of excess I am feeling a bit bleary. Could do with a bit more sleep tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Mmmmm...I could draw some eyes on my glasses I suppose *goes off to look for a marker pen*


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Team meeting soon


 
Just had one 
No biscuits on offer 

Hungry too


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

*___~~*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

We have scaffolding going up here as the outside of the building is being painted or restored or something.

I have yet to see some stripped to the waist, muscle bound, buffed up, sweating scaffolder but I am hoping I will.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have yet to see some stripped to the waist, muscle bound, buffed up, sweating scaffolder but I am hoping I will.


 
Diet Coke break?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

This is what I want to see






Though I would also be content with


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Diet Coke break?


 
I have a desk drawer full just in case!


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

what does everyone have planned for lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what does everyone have planned for lunch?


 
Back on the healthy eating/diet thing here so

Very Low Fat Philidelphia Mini-Pot
Selection of crudities (Carrot sticks, radish, baby plum tomatoes and sugar snap peas)
Two swedish style rye crackers
Packet of Weight Watchers Tortilla Chips
Low-Fat Mixed Berry Yoghurt

Don't all salivate with envy at once


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

Morning meeting was ok, we ALL slagged off a tenant   in a purely professional manner of course.

Now lunch.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what does everyone have planned for lunch?


 
I was supposed to be having left over curry but forgot it. 
Have very limited funds to source lunch but have to go into town anyway so will look at the options. 

Supermarket deli? 
Some sort of fast food crap? 
Jacket potato with cheese and (then) beans? 
The £5 lunchtime special pizza? 

Sadly I have no BK option - http://www.burgerking.co.uk/files/documents/Voucher.pdf


----------



## moonsi til (May 9, 2011)

I just had breakfast as my working week finished with a pint of Thatchers Heritage last night. I work 3 long days and did Fri/Sat/Sun and TBH it was fairly quiet so did drag. I'm not back till Thursday & Friday now with next weekend being a 3 dayer. Highlight of my weekend was the little thunder & lightening storm we had.

and Badgers....go for the salad option...it would soon be time to bare more flesh so say no to pizza i'm afraid.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

Hullo  



moonsi til said:


> I just had breakfast as my working week finished with a pint of Thatchers Heritage last night. I work 3 long days and did Fri/Sat/Sun and TBH it was fairly quiet so did drag. I'm not back till Thursday & Friday now with next weekend being a 3 dayer. Highlight of my weekend was the little thunder & lightening storm we had.
> 
> and Badgers....go for the salad option...it would soon be time to bare more flesh so say no to pizza i'm afraid.



Salad eh? 
This is an option I suppose.


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what does everyone have planned for lunch?


 
2 wholemeal rolls, one with philadelphia and marmite in, one with cheese and pickle.
1 bag of s&v Squares that were reduced to 25p in the co-op
1 granny smith apple

To be consumed whilst sat on the grass by the pond, reading my new wired magazine and watching the ducks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

We have chocolates in the office but I am ignoring them 

The scaffolders also seem to be ignoring me as i have yet to see one!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what does everyone have planned for lunch?


 
Asparagus soup, cheesy buns and fake hula hoops.

Team meeting was the usual bollocks, although it looks like we may be getting an office junior


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Asparagus soup, cheesy buns and fake hula hoops.
> 
> Team meeting was the usual bollocks, although it looks like we may be getting an *office junior*


 
Fantastic - you will have


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic - you will have


 
That is currently the role of Mr ManFlu 

The newbie would be working closely with cuntboss, so I'm not sure how long they would last


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Right that is my lunch finished - apart from the yoghurt which I'll eat later. 

The scaffolders have _nearly_ reached us, I can hear them whistling but have yet to see one!

I now have loads of work to do


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

i decided on a corned beef butty and pickled onion transformer snacks


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i decided on a corned beef butty and pickled onion transformer snacks


 
I am envious!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Apparently one of the presents my friends' were given to celebrate their civil partnership was.................a microwaveable steamed syrup pudding!

Interesting and certainly not to be dismissed....except they don't have a microwave!


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

alright, lads? I just dyed me eyebrowls and i gotta take some photos today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> alright, lads? I just dyed me eyebrowls and i gotta take *some **photos today*



Of your eyebrows or other bushy bits?


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

full body nudes for a 'not a real job' application


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Apparently one of the presents my friends' were given to celebrate their civil partnership was.................a microwaveable steamed syrup pudding!
> 
> Interesting and certainly not to be dismissed....except they don't have a microwave!


 
Thoughtful


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2011)

meeting with annoying tenant in 20 minutes


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> meeting with annoying tenant in 20 minutes


 
imagine them naked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Thoughtful


 
We do have a microwave here, however, so I may suggest he brings it in!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> imagine them naked


 
Thay may be imagining marty naked!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thay may be imagining marty naked!


 
#martyspants


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> #martyspants


 


I am tiring, have made myself a cup of tea but my eyelids are demanding closure


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> imagine them naked


 
Or be naked yourself and imagine you are clothed?


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Or be naked yourself and imagine you are clothed?


 
even better!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

I am eating..slurping my low fat Summer Berries With Elderberry Yoghurt. It's....alright but no Topic bar


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am eating..slurping my low fat Summer Berries With Elderberry Yoghurt. It's....alright but no Topic bar


 
haha 

i thought they'd stopped making topics, the last time i saw one was back in '93


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i thought they'd stopped making topics, the last time i saw one was back in '93


 
Still being made but not that easy to find sadly. Were included in Celebrations boxes until 2006 wiki tells me and then they were dropped. I prefer them to Snickers if I'm being honest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic_(chocolate_bar)
http://www.candysweetstore.com/topic-i604.html


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

I managed to spill some yoghurt down my cleavage. It's like a rubbish porn movie in here today.


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I managed to spill some yoghurt down my cleavage. It's like a rubbish porn movie in here today.


 
You just made me snigger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You just made me snigger


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I managed to spill some yoghurt down my cleavage. It's like a rubbish porn movie in here today.


 
pics


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

I'm not asleep, honest


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider eh?
> 
> Lovely day out. This is a warm spring and the frocks are cheering the mood. Work can fuck off but footy tonight, my favourite teams at Craven Cottage playing for pride


*cough* traitor *cough*


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

Bored, fed up, keep hurting myself on everything, been kinda cleaning but no motivation. 
Want to go to sleep but then I wont sleep tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> pics



Already wiped away, sorry!



neonwilderness said:


> I'm not asleep, honest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Bored, fed up, keep hurting myself on everything, been kinda cleaning but no motivation.
> Want to go to sleep but then I wont sleep tonight


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

well i just shaved me vag, lads.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> well i just shaved me vag, lads.


 
Are you ready for your close up now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 


Some cunt keeps closing the other window too 



tribal_princess said:


> well i just shaved me vag, lads.


 
I assume you're not office based then?


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you ready for your close up now


 
pretty much, but that hot bath just made me well tired lol fml


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I assume you're not office based then?


 
on location m8


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I managed to spill some yoghurt down my cleavage. It's like a rubbish porn movie in here today.


 <insert joke about melon yoghurt>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2011)

Right I am outta here - feeling a bit dizzy all of a sudden


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Bored, fed up, keep hurting myself on everything, been kinda cleaning but no motivation.
> Want to go to sleep but then I wont sleep tonight


 
 

xxxx


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> well i just shaved me vag, lads.


mmmm, scritchy 



kittyP said:


> Bored, fed up, keep hurting myself on everything, been kinda cleaning but no motivation.
> Want to go to sleep but then I wont sleep tonight


you not sleep well? power nap? walk round the park?


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> mmmm, scritchy


 
i know, but I used conditioner so should cut down any rashes


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> you not sleep well? power nap? walk round the park?



Na I slept but had really bad dreams and then counselling today. 
I walked back from Vassal road earlier and knees are hurting. 
Just fed up really and moaning


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> xxxx


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Na I slept but had really bad dreams and then counselling today.
> I walked back from Vassal road earlier and knees are hurting.
> Just fed up really and moaning


Bath to help your knees, with the radio/audio book on... sod the cleaning


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Bath to help your knees, with the radio/audio book on... sod the cleaning


 
This ^


After the cleaning


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Bath to help your knees, with the radio/audio book on... sod the cleaning


 
I might put my PJs back on, have a spliff to help with the pain and watch The Deathly Hallows Pt 1


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

Just had a bit of a thunder storm nearby


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This ^
> 
> 
> After the cleaning


 
 I have thoroughly cleaned the kitchen. 
I think the pork may have to be for tomorrow night.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> After the cleaning


 



kittyP said:


> I might put my PJs back on, have a spliff to help with the pain and watch The Deathly Hallows Pt 1 :0


That sounds like it might work. 

I have to go to the shops after work, then go home and do homework


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have to go to the shops after work, then go home and do homework


 
Boo! 
I did shopping on the way back form the surgery (hiding puffy eyes behind big sunglasses ) so at at least that is done. 
Am going to quickly finish the cleaning now as it's doing my head in it's so untidy and the stop and chill. 

I am not doing pork now but your still welcome to pop over for a cuppa or something if your not to knackered after you homework?


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2011)

Nearly time to gooooo!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am not doing pork now but your still welcome to pop over for a cuppa or something if your not to knackered after you homework?


I think I'm going to need all my energy to force myself to eat something tonight. Sorry honey


----------



## machine cat (May 9, 2011)

thinking of leaving...


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

RRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nearly time to gooooo!!!


 
Nearly


----------



## Biddlybee (May 9, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> i know, but I used conditioner so should cut down any rashes


----------



## kittyP (May 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think I'm going to need all my energy to force myself to eat something tonight. Sorry honey


 
No worries honey. 
Thanks for yesterday though. Was lovely


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

And off we fuck!


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And off we fuck!


 
Late finishing drag!! 
Watching the game tonight I assume?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2011)

Cider o'clock


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Morning dragpeeps  

Late start is good but have to get suit on and go to a conference all day 

Nice photo on 'the other' thread teeps.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Happy Loseday neon, how is your day looking?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2011)

what a lovely day it is 

just right for lounging in the park all afternoon


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

Urgh, I am a bit hungover.

Am eating a fried egg sandwich and deciding to be late for work.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> what a lovely day it is
> 
> just right for lounging in the park all afternoon


 
Also a perfect day for putting a suit on, travelling across town on the tube and sitting in a conference all day


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

morning all


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy Loseday neon, how is your day looking?


 
Predictably dull


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

everyone's in the office today so i'm going to hide myself away and do some copying


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Also a perfect day for putting a suit on, travelling across town on the tube and sitting in a conference all day


 haha


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Urgh, I am a bit hungover.
> 
> Am eating a fried egg sandwich and deciding to be late for work.


 
haha


----------



## rover07 (May 10, 2011)

Im waiting in for my passport to be delivered. Anytime between 9am and 5 pm. 

This is their 4th attempt. On the previous 3 I've been in for part the day, got a text saying they couldnt deliver but only once left a card? Some new wanky private courier.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Lovely outside  

Park would be lovely later!


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

Have made it to work. People have sent me emails that require me to do stuff 

Going to eat some s&v square crisps in a minute.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Morning all!

The scaffolders are serenading us with "You Make Me Feel Brand New". Not sure if that is aimed at me, the boss or the newbie!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

I've done some filing....it was dull


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've done some filing....it was dull


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
Plus I have a cup of coffee which looks and tastes like brown water


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

spent almost two hours photocopying hundreds of sheets of paper just to drop them all as I walked back in the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> spent almost two hours photocopying hundreds of sheets of paper just to drop them all as I walked back in the office


 
Did anyone witness this? Newbie1 maybe?


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did anyone witness this? Newbie1 maybe?


 
thankfully no, but three people having a meeting did


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> spent almost two hours photocopying hundreds of sheets of paper just to drop them all as I walked back in the office


 
MC earlier


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> The scaffolders are serenading us with "You Make Me Feel Brand New". Not sure if that is aimed at me, the boss or the newbie!


 



neonwilderness said:


> MC earlier


 


Mornin all!!  Am getting really quite excited now about w/e!!!  

And in other news, I have just been overwhelmed with the desire to eat toast toppers   Might have to go and see if I can get some at lunchtime.  Mushroom and bacon I think. Nom.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> MC earlier


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all!!  Am getting really quite excited now about w/e!!!
> 
> And in other news, I have just been overwhelmed with the desire to eat toast toppers   Might have to go and see if I can get some at lunchtime.  Mushroom and bacon I think. Nom.


 
I haven't had Toast Toppers for years!! When I was in the Sixth Form at school and we had a common room with a toasted sandwich maker they were one of my favouirite fillings


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't had Toast Toppers for years!! When I was in the Sixth Form at school and we had a common room with a toasted sandwich maker they were one of my favouirite fillings


 
Yeh, you have gooooooood taste queeny   The ham and cheese ones were more like vomit than the others 

I shall check out Somerfield at lunchtime and report back!


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

have a sleep... or... take some photos I was supposed to get done three days ago...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> have a sleep... or... take some photos I was supposed to get done three days ago...


 
Photos then sleep


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

Someone has left a whole pack of Rolos in the communal fridge. That's very...trusting.


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

I might have a sleep for a couple of hours, otherwise it'll show in my face init :\


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Someone has left a whole pack of Rolos in the communal fridge. That's very...trusting.


 
They'll never miss one....


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They'll never miss one....


 
one packet?


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

might do me photos before sleep actually, cus I'm ragingly tired, all i need to get is a few good full body nudes... fucks sake...


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> might do me photos before sleep actually, cus I'm ragingly tired, all i need to get is a few good full body nudes... fucks sake...


 
take some before and after?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2011)

I am having the busiest day in the history of humanity *


*slight exaggeration


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> one packet?


 
Worth a try!

Meanwhile this e-mail exchange between myself and Mr. QofG's amused me with it's insight into our life and pre-occupations 

Me: I didn’t know that the Ukrainian bloke that David Haye is fighting in July goes out with Claire Bennet even though she is 14 years younger than him. And has super powers. Do you think that is why David Haye is fighting him?

Mr. QofG's: _How the blinking flip (He is on his work email so can't swear!) did those two ever get together unless it's some kind of Justice League arrangement (although I don't recall any romance between anyone there; not sure they were members but the strictly Division 2 heroes Hawk and Dove?). X-Men, Cyclops and Phoenix. Avengers: The Vision (great character - give him his own film urgently) and Scarlet Witch married (and, unlikely as it seems, went to the beach on their honeymoon) but that's about it. Possibly Johnny Storm and Medusa or did I dream that one? In other words, being members of a super powered crime fighting organisation is unlikely to lead to romance.
_
Me: What about Sue Storm and….the stretchy man? Weren’t they married?

Mr. QofG's: _Yes but they were already an item before obtaining their super powers so would have simply be considered co-workers or colleagues in a relatively normal working environment.
_


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

ughhhhh I can't turn my flash off, I'm going to bed.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

Yeehaa!!! Mushroom and bacon toast toppers comin right up!


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

I forgot about that thing that happens with toast toppers.

Have burnt top of mouth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I forgot about that thing that happens with toast toppers.
> 
> Have burnt top of mouth


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I forgot about that thing that happens with toast toppers.
> 
> Have burnt top of mouth


 
Pizza mouth?


Post lunch lul now.  Mr ManFlu is avoiding his tea making duties, I've already had words once


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pizza mouth?
> 
> 
> Post lunch lul now.  Mr ManFlu is avoiding his tea making duties, I've already had words once


 
You may have to restort to physical threats and violence. It's the only way!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

I'll get the stress ball out


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

_Someone_ in this large, open-plan office has a bleepy version of the Haribo jingle as their text alert. Why would you do that? Why?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> _Someone_ in this large, open-plan office has a bleepy version of the Haribo jingle as their text alert. Why would you do that? Why?


 
Hurt them. It's the only way (again)!


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

If I could work out who it was, I would.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

OMG someone in the rest room is eating the stinkiest fish dish for their lunch. I was only in there for 30 seconds and I smell like "Finding Nemo's Rotting Grave"!


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> If I could work out who it was, I would.


 
Just shout out in the middle of the room:

WHOEVER THE FUCKING FUCK HAS THAT HARIBO WANK AS THEIR RINGTONE, COULD THEY PLEASE FUCK OFF AND DIE, OR CHANGE IT?

Should do it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

The newbie has just eaten a massive sandwich. I think it might have been a subway one though it wasn't so much the length that impressed me as the width....and the lumps of cheese hanging out of it!


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie has just eaten a massive sandwich. I think it might have been a subway one though *it wasn't so much the length that impressed me as the width....and the lumps of cheese hanging out of it!*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 10, 2011)

Disgusting!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Disgusting!


 


machine cat said:


>


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

I got a well bad itch, lads...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got a well bad itch, lads...


 
Where exactly...


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I got a well bad itch, lads...


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2011)

I have been writing a report since 1pm, apart from a pleasant break when I visited a tenant to investigate sewage smell - which I couldn't smell thank fuck. The glamourous side of social housing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have been writing a report since 1pm, apart from a pleasant break when I visited a tenant to investigate sewage smell - which I couldn't smell thank fuck. The glamourous side of social housing.


 
"Sewage smell" are two words ytou don't really want to hear on a Loseday afternoon, never mind investigate!


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

I'm handling it!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm handling it!!!!!


 
handling the itch?


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

yesss.....


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

you out on friday, baaaaaabes?


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

So very hungry now

Can't wait for me tea


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> So very hungry now
> 
> Can't wait for me tea


 
what you having?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> you out on friday, baaaaaabes?


 
don't think I can make it baaaaaaabes - out with the burd innit


----------



## pengaleng (May 10, 2011)

nah me neither m8, i got no pussydollars


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what you having?


 
ahem...

poached eggs (2), on beans, on cheese, on potato cakes

fuck me am slavering already


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah me neither m8, i got no pussydollars


 
bad times


----------



## machine cat (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ahem...
> 
> poached eggs (2), on beans, on cheese, on potato cakes
> 
> fuck me am slavering already


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

It's nowt spesh like, it's just that I'm starving, and was actually fantasising about eating this when I was dropping off to sleep last night

Obsessed? Moi?


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

Meetings and shit over  

Hot hot hot outside and need to lose the suit sharpish. Cider might help?


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

Cider always helps


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2011)

Whoa! 5:04! I am totally going home right now.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Cider always helps


 
Yes, this is something we can all agree on 

Dragbus nearly home


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Verily I shall fuck off. Latest one out again....


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Humpingday again. Was a bit late away today and the bed was cozy. Never mind, on the drag bus again and the weekend is just a bit closer.


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

morning 

it's going to be another busy day at the drag today. looking forward to a day off tomorrow (chester zoo?) and by friday things should have eased a bit


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

Aye, nearing the weekend again, and payday on Friday, which is really needed this month


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

We have the in-laws over Saturday. Give them a tour of Brixton and a good meal. Otherwise the weekend is a blank canvas. 

What time is lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Morning 

Cuntboss living up to her name this morning


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

Need to negotiate Friday morning off work. Even though i left early on Monday. hmm.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Need to negotiate Friday morning off work. Even though i left early on Monday. hmm.


 
The old bleeding anus excuse?  It has worked for others.


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure that would work for such a specific time period.


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm not sure that would work for such a specific time period.


 
only one way to find out


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I'm not sure that would work for such a specific time period.


 
Acute bleeding anus?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

Morning all - working at home today...which will also involve cleaning the bathroom


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

Mornin all - wish I was working from home today, need to sort out all me camping gear


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The old bleeding anus excuse?  It has worked for others.


 
Do you know, I will have to use that one sometime.  That would so shut my boss up


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

It's probably best saved for a special occasion, I think they might become suspicious if it became a regular excuse


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

"Hi, boss, look, um, I'm OK right now, but I think on Friday, I might be bleeding from the anus. Probably between, say, 9am-1pm. So it might be better if I didn't come into work. I'm sure I'll be fine by lunchtime though, so I'll be in for the afternoon".


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Sorted


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - working at home today...which will also involve cleaning the bathroom


 
I want to work from home today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want to work from home today


 
I have cleaned the bathroom and shower and am going to reward myself some coffee before I start work.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

I smell of bleach, have lost my tissues and don't know how to turn down the sound on the new TV. Help me!


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2011)

Tea and toast then hoovering as a just crawling baby is coming to visit


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I smell of bleach, have lost my tissues and don't know how to turn down the sound on the new TV. Help me!



Hang on. I'll get my Magic Wand TV remote


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Hang on. I'll get my Magic Wand TV remote


 
Oooh please "Homes Under The Hammer" is too loud!!

Plus I can't find my over-the-knee manga ho socks...though they may just be in the washing


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?


 
Nearly....


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?



I wish - fucking STARVING!! Am having beans on toast today 



QueenOfGoths said:


> and don't know how to turn down the sound on the new TV. Help me!


 
I'm gonna be fucked when my lass moves out (sometime in the next 25 years) - she's the only one who knows how all the leccy stuff works.  *old*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I wish - fucking STARVING!!


 
Same.  Plus Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are the only people in and are talking complete shite


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2011)

Now meeting friend and baby in HnM as she needs a new hat for him. 
Then back here for lunch and tea wine .


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Everyone is in the office today and an accountant 

Lunch looks promising today. 
Have some ham, cheese, mustard, mayo and salad rolls. 
Also a chicken fajita puff pastry slice which is new on me. 

There was a tub of Glorious Indian Chicken Soup in the fridge that was best before the 08th of May. Do I risk it?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

kittyP said:


> wine


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is in the office today and an accountant
> 
> Lunch looks promising today.
> Have some ham, cheese, mustard, mayo and salad rolls.
> ...


 
I think it will be fine. It's all sealed in 

It probably deserves its own thread for prosperity like


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Now meeting friend and baby in HnM as she needs a new hat for him.
> Then back here for lunch and tea wine .


 
Mmmmm, tea wine. I love tea wine.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There was a tub of Glorious Indian Chicken Soup in the fridge that was best before the 08th of May. *Do I risk it?*


 
Yes.  I am not accepting any liability for my advice though


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

I have leftover spicy tomato pasta for lunch. _I just hope that there's enough..._ :worried:


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

my colleagues are discussing social workers - apparently they send wrong un kids to Southend and give them £50 to spend on the machines - 

whereas they should ' give them a clip around the ear'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Now meeting friend and baby in HnM as she needs a new hat for him.
> Then back here for lunch and tea wine .


 
Nothing wrong with a nice big cup of tea wine


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleagues are discussing social workers - apparently they send wrong un kids to Southend and give them £50 to spend on the machines -
> 
> whereas they should ' give them a clip around the ear'


Wasting my hard earned taxes! National service is too good for them


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

spent yesterday afternoon writing a report to my manager , he has now forwarded it to his manager, his only alteration - putting his name on the report instead of mine 


That's management!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

I think it is time for someone to make some tea wine


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Mmmmm, tea wine. I love tea wine.


 
mmmm me too 

Is it lunchtime NOW?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
*ahem*

Just noticed this on facebook

"_If you could create a new Marmite snack what would it be? We want to hear your ideas no matter how crazy_!"

Someones suggestion of marmite lip-gloss is my current favourite!


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have leftover spicy tomato pasta for lunch. _I just hope that there's enough..._ :worried:


 
Round our way, you would be told to 'put a butty to it'   There is no meal that is not enhanced by the addition of 10 rounds of bread and butter


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - working at home today...which will also involve cleaning the bathroom


 
haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I have done it now, so there!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Someones suggestion of marmite lip-gloss is my current favourite!


 
Marmite is probably not the best colour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Marmite is probably not the best colour


 
Maybe...although perfect for goths!!


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Round our way, you would be told to 'put a butty to it'   There is no meal that is not enhanced by the addition of 10 rounds of bread and butter


 
I have no ready access to butty componentry.

I do have access to chips though...


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I do have access to chips though...


 
Will it be mushrooms?
Fried Onion Rings?
You’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Nearly lunchymunchy time... 

Already had the chicken fajita puff pastry slice which was okay but I would have gone for a ham and cheese with hindsight.


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

Am eating a Rolo


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am eating a Rolo


 
Do you like Minstrels?


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

I do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am eating a Rolo


 
Did you steal it from the packet in the fridge?


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

I have 4 slices of bread for lunch. What shall I put in them?


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have 4 slices of bread for lunch. What shall I put in them?


 
A pig?

LUNCHTIME WOOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have 4 slices of bread for lunch. What shall I put in them?


 
Minstrels


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you steal it from the packet in the fridge?


 
No. That packet is still there, unmolested. For now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have 4 slices of bread for lunch. What shall I put in them?









and






and


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A pig?



Too big



Badgers said:


> Minstrels


 
Too small


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

oh and






on the side!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have 4 slices of bread for lunch. What shall I put in them?





sojourner said:


> There is no meal that is not enhanced by the addition of 10 rounds of bread and butter


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Time to go home yet?


----------



## kittyP (May 11, 2011)

Off out to meet the gorgeous Maximus and his mum! 
Yes that is his real name


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Off out to meet the gorgeous Maximus and his mum!
> Yes that is his real name


 
General Maximus Decimus Meridius


----------



## pengaleng (May 11, 2011)

morning, lads. does anyone else living in london keep waking up with a really sore throat? I'm assuming it's the smogs atm


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> morning, lads. does anyone else living in london keep waking up with a really sore throat? I'm assuming it's the smogs atm


 
Occasionally but I put it down to the heavy smoking and alcohol. 
Horses for coooooorses


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

in the end I went for cheese and onion pasties.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> in the end I went for cheese and onion pasties.


 
Greggs?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> in the end I went for cheese and onion pasties.


 
A wise choice. 
Heated or cold?


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Greggs?


 
yep 



Badgers said:


> A wise choice.
> Heated or cold?


 
Heated. tbf it wasn't as good as a sausage roll butty.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yep


 
How was it?  It had one last week and it wasn't that great tbh, they used to be better back in the day


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> they used to be better back in the day


 
Like everything


----------



## pengaleng (May 11, 2011)

whatever happened to the bakers oven


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like everything


 
Not everything, some stuff has always been horrible


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

now my manager wants me to do a referral for a person we don't know the name of , to a department he doesn't know the name of


----------



## pengaleng (May 11, 2011)

rebranded to greggs


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> whatever happened to the bakers oven


 
Bought by Greggs a few years ago.  They used to do quality corned beef pasties


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How was it?  It had one last week and it wasn't that great tbh, they used to be better back in the day


 
It was ok, but could have done with a bit more onion.


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

There wasn't quite enough pasta. Am considering my options. Think I'll most likely get a muffin and a coffee at about 2pm.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2011)

I had a feta, beetroot and green bean salad with some mayo and wheat crackers.....I want a cheese and onion pasty  Oh, I suppose I do have some WW Cheese Flavour Puffs to look forward to....*sobs quietly*


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It was ok, but could have done with a bit more onion.


 
Brown sauce?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2011)

Massive plate of salad done, not very exciting, al a bit glum today... only 2.5 hours to go though. 

Then I'll be punching it all out


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Massive plate of salad done, not very exciting


 
Brown sauce?


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brown sauce?


 
Or salad cream?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Massive plate of salad *done*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Brown sauce?






marty21 said:


> Or salad cream?


 

nah just salt and pepper and some feta.



neonwilderness said:


> eated


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

lazyboss had what appeared to be rotten fish for lunch - stinks near the kitchen


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

so i've come to the conclusion that when certain people say they're too busy to help you they actually mean they're too busy talking shite to help


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

I'm not happy with lazyboss today


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

I have just been given ALL THE WORK IN THE WORLD to do 

But I have negotiated Friday morning off


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> so i've come to the conclusion that when certain people say they're too busy to help you they actually mean they're too busy talking shite to help


 
now it seems that filing nails and saying cuntish things towards travellers is flavour of the hour


----------



## hiccup (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> now it seems that filing nails and saying cuntish things towards travellers is flavour of the hour


 
Under N for nails?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2011)

Busy hour or so there!!


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> now it seems that filing nails and saying cuntish things towards travellers is flavour of the hour


 
I hope you are sat there with a sneer on your face young man

Fucking hell I'm starving again


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have just been given ALL THE WORK IN THE WORLD to do



cheers for taking that burden off the rest of us


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

I just nipped out to the bank.  Left my phone in car by mistake.  Got back to find 15 fucking missed calls, 3 texts and 3 voicemails. Fucking alarm had gone off in work. Do they think I can fix it over the fucking phone like? Dickheads


----------



## machine cat (May 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Under N for nails?







sojourner said:


> I hope you are sat there with a sneer on your face young man
> 
> Fucking hell I'm starving again


 
I muttered something sarcastic about the last acceptable face of racism and walked off for half an hour


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2011)

Nearly time, thank fuck!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Friday Eve and not bad. 
Had some friends round (with their kiddy who is called Maximus) so mildly hungover.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

Struggling to peel myself out of bed... long day ahead with work then college, but then can chill in the cinema 

just five more minutes...


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Morning diddly 

On the dragbus here, sun is nice today. Oddly looking forward to work drag today. That is unusual!?!?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve and not bad.
> Had some friends round (with their kiddy who is called Maximus) so mildly hungover.


 
Maximus a serious drinker?

One day  to payday   it has been a long month


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Maximus was not on the beer as he was busy commanding the armies of Rome. Tough work when you are 8 months old


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Maximus was not on the beer as he was busy commanding the armies of Rome. Tough work when you are 8 months old


 
did he unleash the dogs of hell at any point?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did he unleash the dogs of hell at any point?


 
Only when his hat fell in a puddle


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## hiccup (May 12, 2011)

Morning neon, and indeed everybody else.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Morning Neon


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Easy morning ahead, not much work on and cuntboss isn't in until lunchtime


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I muttered something sarcastic about the last acceptable face of racism and walked off for half an hour


 
Good! 

Mornin all - it is my Freeday today   Hoping for a smooth cruising kind of a day today


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

attention! Team Meeting at 10 

anyone want to add anything to the agenda, even at this late hour? Or you can leave it until everyone wants to leave the meeting and put it under any other business


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Are biscuits on the agenda?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are biscuits on the agenda?


 
they'd better be


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Good!
> 
> Mornin all - it is my Freeday today   Hoping for a smooth cruising kind of a day today


 
Freeday eh? 
Bearded Theory maybe? 

Talking of which I think I am going for a new facial hair look tomorrow. 
Have got at least a weeks of stubble and it needs shaping


----------



## hiccup (May 12, 2011)

Wolverine sideburns ftw


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Wolverine sideburns ftw



Wolverine eh? 

Without putting myself down I don't think I quite have the 'depth of hair' needed to pull that off!!


----------



## hiccup (May 12, 2011)

From tiny acorns...


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

They are tiny


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Freeday eh?
> Bearded Theory maybe?


 
Oh yeahhhhhhh   I am sooo ready for a spot of well-deserved full-on hedonism


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

there were a selection of biscuits at the meeting, I made the best points in the discussions of course, one of the caretakers ate the most biscuits


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wolverine eh?
> 
> Without putting myself down I don't think I quite have the 'depth of hair' needed to pull that off!!


 
More of this sort of thing!!

Hello all btw, just got in after seeing the doc. Arm is okay, a slightly torn muscle apparently. I haz anti-inflammatory tables!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there were a selection of biscuits at the meeting, I made the best points in the discussions of course, one of the caretakers ate the most biscuits


 
Any of the biscuits wrapped in foil?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Last night I had a dragging dream!! 

Can't remember a lot of the details...and nothing sordid, sorry...but Badgers had to get to Shoreditch and marty was telling him that the best route from Hackney was by tram. It got quite heated with a lot of map pointing!! Not sure exactly what Badgers was going to do in Shoreditch but he did promise to buy me a long pointy green felt hat...which I may hold him too!

Oh and neon was there wearing a blue Pringle jumper and taking photos of us


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any of the biscuits wrapped in foil?


 
no foiled biscuits, I was hoping for the mighty Viscount but we had a selection of custard creams, bourbon-type (not proper bourbon) chocolate chip (They looked like Maryland cookies) and some strange chocolate and coconout rings


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night I had a dragging dream!!
> 
> Can't remember a lot of the details...and nothing sordid, sorry...but Badgers had to get to Shoreditch and marty was telling him that the best route from Hackney was by tram. It got quite heated with a lot of map pointing!! Not sure exactly what Badgers was going to do in Shoreditch but he did promise to buy me a long pointy green felt hat...which I may hold him too!
> 
> Oh and neon was there wearing a blue Pringle jumper and taking photos of us



what was I wearing?  my tram riding outfit?


oh and Shoreditch is in Hackney


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what was I wearing?  my tram riding outfit?
> 
> 
> oh and Shoreditch is in Hackney


 
I can't remember so I am going for tram riding outfit as I like that idea . The only clothing related detail I remember is neon's jumper.

Also Shoreditch appeared to be somewhere near Croydon in my dream!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Do you own a blue pringle jumper ? Have you invaded my dreams "Inception" style?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not that I'm aware of


 
You haven't implanted the desire for me to buy Pringle related products have you!? Unless it's the crisp variety as I like those.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night I had a dragging dream!!
> 
> Can't remember a lot of the details...and nothing sordid, sorry...but Badgers had to get to Shoreditch and marty was telling him that the best route from Hackney was by tram. It got quite heated with a lot of map pointing!! Not sure exactly what Badgers was going to do in Shoreditch but he did promise to buy me a long pointy green felt hat...which I may hold him too!
> 
> Oh and neon was there wearing a blue Pringle jumper and taking photos of us


 
Dreams of marty and me eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dreams of marty and me eh?


 
Indeed! And a long, green...pointy...hat. While being photographed!


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

get Qoggy the hat Badgers ffs


----------



## pengaleng (May 12, 2011)

today is a GOOD day, lads!!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> today is a GOOD day, lads!!!!



  :thumbs


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> get Qoggy the hat Badgers ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You haven't implanted the desire for me to buy Pringle related products have you!? Unless it's the crisp variety as I like those.


 
I don't think I'd want to wear a jumper of crisps, it might be a bit sharp


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 


I was thinking more


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was thinking more


 
I see, had not thought that through


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was thinking more


 
so was I tbh


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see, had not thought that through



Thursday fail


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Awesome - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-13362700


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think I'd want to wear a jumper of crisps, it might be a bit sharp



I do sometimes appear to be wearing a jumper of crisps but that is just my inability to eat anything without spilling it down me 



Badgers said:


> I see, had not thought that through







marty21 said:


> so was I tbh


----------



## pengaleng (May 12, 2011)

think i might go overdrawn and buy meself a combi roast to celebrate, m8s.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> think i might go overdrawn and buy meself a combi roast to celebrate, m8s.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> think i might go overdrawn and buy meself a combi roast to celebrate, m8s.


 
Do it!


----------



## pengaleng (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna!! fuck you bank balance!!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Lunch options....?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options....?


 
Diet friendly stuff


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Lamb biryani for me, much to cuntboss' disgust


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Diet friendly stuff



Hmmm.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lamb biryani for me, much to cuntboss' disgust



Nom!



Badgers said:


> Hmmm.....



I am back on the boring diet wagon. Even though there are chocolates in the office


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am back on the boring diet wagon. Even though there are chocolates in the office


 
Minstrels?


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Awesome - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-13362700


 
He talks like a lawyer


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Minstrels?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13344575



> 9. Marmite - 154 complaints
> Unilever UK Ltd ad
> 
> Continuing their "you either love it or hate it" themed campaigns, Marmite ran two television adverts parodying party political broadcasts. The Hate Party, representing marmite haters, promised to "stop the spread" of Marmite, to introduce designated "Marmite-eating" zones across the UK and enforce a compulsory label change to "Tarmite".
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Minstrels?



A mix of Celebrations and Heroes



neonwilderness said:


>


 
I hope someone hurt him soon after this pic was taken....though he does rather remond me of my brother


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

I'm sure Dr MadEyes was seen wearing something similar in one of the Love Thy Neighbor episodes


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

weekend is getting closer, one dull afternoon to go, followed by a day dominated by meetings (on a fucking Friday!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

I suddenly have a load of work to do...plus some bastard midge has had a good feed on my leg and the resulting bite is itching like fury


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> plus some bastard midge*t* has had a good feed on my leg


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> weekend is getting closer, one dull afternoon to go, followed by a day dominated by meetings (on a fucking Friday!)


 
This is good news. 
Not the meetings obviously.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


I have just had some chocolate! A Diary Milk Celebration to be specific. I should have saved in until later as I will just have post-chocolate depression from now on


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news.
> Not the meetings obviously.



indeed - the weekend approaching is good news


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

I really wanted to buy this picture at the charity shop but £35 is a bit steep!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

My strange mobile-phone, credit card, cash machine hating colleague has just been in with another hate to add to his list. 

People who start their e-mails with "Hi". It annoys him.....I often wonder how he manages to survive this world!


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My strange mobile-phone, credit card, cash machine hating colleague has just been in with another hate to add to his list.
> 
> People who start their e-mails with "Hi". It annoys him.....I often wonder how he manages to survive this world!



You know that EVERY email you send him from now on, has to start with Hi.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> indeed - the weekend approaching is good news


 
Plans? 

We have the in-laws round on Saturday. 
This sounds scary but they are a good pair, like a drink and a song.


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

out on Friday - with mrs21, and possibly some urbans later, might have a really short hair cut on Saturday morning - having internal debate atm - shall I just have it all cut off ?  

a drink and a song sounds like a good plan


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

This was the best effort this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Newbie is angry with me because I criticised him - ha ha, to quote pickmans!

Well he had made some kind of special financial arrangement with a customer but hadn't annotated any correspondence so when it came in, for me to deal with, I had to question it, to which I got a mumbled response which was contradictory to what the customer had written and understood.

Fuck him, crisp eating fucker *

*Disclaimer: This epithet applies just to him, other crisp eaters are not necessarily fuckers


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> out on Friday - with mrs21, and possibly some urbans later, might have a really short hair cut on Saturday morning - having internal debate atm - shall I just have it all cut off?



Do it! 
We could have skinheads and stubble. 
People will think we are alcoholic brothers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This was the best effort this morning


 
Oh I don't know Doug Nut is not bad . And should really be the name of some northern comedian!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh I don't know Doug Nut is not bad . And should really be the name of some northern comedian!


 
 

They still have the Bakawell Tart but also had a second sign calling them Paradise Tarts.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

The newbie is getting his own back by not so much eating his smelly subway sandwich but covering it in saliva and sucking it up a bit like flys do


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

SRS BSNS: Do I take a shit before or after coffee?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> SRS BSNS: Do I take a shit before or after coffee?


 
I usually find that coffee can be a 'loosener' so I would say afterwards otherwise you may find a repeat visit iin a short space of time is needed.

Or you could take your coffee in there with you! Multi-tasking iyswim!


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do it!
> We could have skinheads and stubble.
> People will think we are alcoholic brothers


 
this has the makings of a plan


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> SRS BSNS: Do I take a shit before or after coffee?


 
have a cigarette and a coffee - then go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have a cigarette and a coffee - then go


 
TruXta after following marty's plan


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> TruXta after following marty's plan


 
slight aim issues


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> slight aim issues


 
I was thinking splash back


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

Sorted. Bog then coffee. There might be repeat visits.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this has the makings of a plan


 
Barbers meet? 
Pub after?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Just remembered it is Kebab Friday tomorrow!! 
I think that the Special Mixed Kebab has my name against it already.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just remembered it is Kebab Friday tomorrow!!
> I think that the Special Mixed Kebab has my name against it already.


 
This is good news!!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is good news!!


 
Really hungry too. 
Forgot to have any lunch in the end.


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Barbers meet?
> Pub after?


 
definitely a pub meet


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> definitely a pub meet


 
Pub then barber or barber then pub?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

@ Qoggy 

So if I get the AFC Wimbledon game should I look out for your old man?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @ Qoggy
> 
> So if I get the AFC Wimbledon game should I look out for your old man?


 
Defintely! He is going with his brother, his - well our - mate Paul and Paul's Dad. I was asked to go but I am not a huge footie fan and tbh if they lose it will be awful and they will be much better at consoling each other than I would be!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Defintely! He is going with his brother, his - well our - mate Paul and Paul's Dad. I was asked to go but I am not a huge footie fan and tbh if they lose it will be awful and they will be much better at consoling each other than I would be!


 
I really don't care who wins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I really don't care who wins


 
Best position to be in tbh!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

One hour still to go and I need to look busy while having fuck all to do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

Just under 30 minutes here, thank goodness as I am flagging.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

Doug Nut... hehehe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> One hour still to go and I need to look busy while having fuck all to do


 
Last night's "Great British Menu" on i-player....you know you want to!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

I wanna go home now. 
Have emails to write sadly. 

There may be a cider drink on the dragbus home


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

I won't be home til 8pm, I'm so tired


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I won't be home til 8pm, I'm so tired


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night's "Great British Menu" on i-player....you know you want to!


 
Might watch that tonight, prefer it with sound for the full experience of rubbish banter and cliches


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I won't be home til 8pm, I'm so tired


 
Nice weekend camping (near my dad) will fix you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Might watch that tonight, prefer it with sound for the full experience of rubbish banter and *cliches*


 
Oh yes, the "Wow factor" 

I have discovered another bite. I think someone in the goth household may be getting a flea combing tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


and then we're going to the cinema for 9


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> and then we're going to the cinema for 9


 
 Oooh what are you seeing?!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yes, the "Wow factor"
> 
> I have discovered another bite. I think someone in the goth household may be getting a flea combing tonight


 Mr M?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr M?


 
He is quite hairy tbf!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh what are you seeing?!!


Inside of my eyelids 

(Attack the Block)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Inside of my eyelids
> 
> (Attack the Block)


 
Enjoy, it's supposed to be a good film 

Right I am outta here. laters y'all.


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Inside of my eyelids
> 
> (Attack the Block)


 
Oooh I want to see that. It's the one by either Adam or Joe or both.....


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Inside of my eyelids
> 
> (Attack the Block)


 
I want to see that too, I am seeing a film tonight as well, can't remember the name of it , but a similar theme - Aussie teenagers take on Aliens or Russians or something.


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

Is there a name for this condition where you actually have a lot on your plate and deadlines to meet but you just cannot muster up the energy or motivation to do it until the last fucking minute?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Is there a name for this condition where you actually have a lot on your plate and deadlines to meet but you just cannot muster up the energy or motivation to do it until the last fucking minute?


 
Drag


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

Radio Woman talking about pubs. 
The reason nobody goes to them is because of the violence in society. 
You are very likely to get raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.
In the 1970s and 1980s you would not have been raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Enjoy, it's supposed to be a good film
> 
> Right I am outta here. laters y'all.


Ta, I am looking forward to it 



kittyP said:


> Oooh I want to see that. It's the one by either Adam or Joe or both.....


Joe Cornish 



marty21 said:


> I want to see that too, I am seeing a film tonight as well, can't remember the name of it , but a similar theme - Aussie teenagers take on Aliens or Russians or something.


Hanna? That looks good too. (not that's the irish one!).


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman talking about pubs.
> The reason nobody goes to them is because of the violence in society.
> You are very likely to get raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.
> In the 1970s and 1980s you would not have been raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.


 
That is true tbf


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman talking about pubs.
> The reason nobody goes to them is because of the violence in society.
> You are very likely to get raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.
> In the 1970s and 1980s you would not have been raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.


 
Y U listen to Mel Philips?


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman talking about pubs.
> The reason nobody goes to them is because of the violence in society.
> You are very likely to get raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.
> In the 1970s and 1980s you would not have been raped and/or attacked walking home from the pub.


 .
strange times


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2011)

Fee Doo Dee Doo! 

Does that mean your on your way home?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

Morning draggers! Out with the camera before heading to the office


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Hanna? That looks good too. (not that's the irish one!).



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomorrow,_When_the_War_Began_(film)

Tomorrow, When the War Began 

Aussie teenagers fight back when wrong un Asian-type folk invade Australia - very Red Dawn, I loved it!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers! Out with the camera before heading to the office
> 
> View attachment 15268


Nice

Morning all


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers! Out with the camera before heading to the office
> 
> View attachment 15268


 
Great pic!

Morning


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

First into the office which means opening up, but also means I got to nick cuntboss' parking space.  Simple pleasures


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

morning 

another shit day looms but at least it's freeday. 

yesterday at the zoo was fucking banging


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

Any fish action?


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any fish action?


 
plenty of fish action - will try and post some pics at a later date.

even got to see some of these fellas:


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

Cuntboss has arrived


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> First into the office which means opening up, but also means I got to nick cuntboss' parking space.  Simple pleasures


 
WIN!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> plenty of fish action - will try and post some pics at a later date.
> 
> even got to see some of these fellas:



Wicked fish win on a Friday there ^


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Today is hard. 
Much too much medicine last night and crappy commute to start off


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2011)

axolotls and lovely sunrises 

morning draggers, I'm in my PJs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> another shit day looms but at least it's freeday.
> 
> yesterday at the zoo was fucking banging



Excellent! They have Spectacled (Paddington!) Bears!!!



neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers! Out with the camera before heading to the office
> 
> View attachment 15268



Beautiful


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Beautiful


 
I've been up since 4, so I expect I'll be flagging a bit later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've been up since 4, so I expect I'll be flagging a bit later



 Out of choice or inability to sleep?

Btw I dreamt of desolate wastelands infested with evil creatures last night....and I hadn't even been playing "Fallout 3"!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

I don't really want to work today. It's Friday and sunny. Surely work should be cancelled under such circumstances?!


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't really want to work today. It's Friday and sunny. Surely work should be cancelled under such circumstances?!


 
drag vote?


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent! They have Spectacled (Paddington!) Bears!!!


 
They weren't out yesterday, and neither were the kangaroos


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

It is breaking me today. 
No sleep at all and it feels like it should be the afternoon already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> They weren't out yesterday, and neither were the kangaroos



 Here is a pic of one to make up for it








Badgers said:


> It is breaking me today.
> No sleep at all and it feels like it should be the afternoon already


I am hearing you Brother Badgers!


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a pic of one to make up for it


 
Thank you!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

We have problems with the new router. 
This is distressing me and only the thought of kebab lunch is keeping things together.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We have problems with the new router.
> This is distressing me and only the thought of kebab lunch is keeping things together.


 
Focus on the kebab - special mixed today?


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

I feel more alert today than at any time in the last 3 weeks or so, thanks to finally getting back to a normal-ish sleeping pattern. Also had a nice chat with a person from a recruitment company, so the ball is rolling. FIL's birthday dinner tonight and the SO's 30th party tomorrow (masquerade! yay!) - it's gonna be a cracking weekend, hopefully capped by a right trouncing of Spurs on Sunday.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is breaking me today.
> No sleep at all and it feels like it should be the afternoon already


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Focus on the kebab - special mixed today?


 
This is helping ^ 

Must be lunchtime soon yeah?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is helping ^
> 
> Must be lunchtime soon yeah?


 
an hour and a bit to go


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

Escaping from the drag soon.  Just had a call to say my nan's had a fall this morning so meeting them at hospital.   She sounds ok but it's odd she's phoned, normally you'd only hear about stuff like this afterwards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Escaping from the drag soon.  Just had a call to say my nan's had a fall this morning so meeting them at hospital.   She sounds ok but it's odd she's phoned, normally you'd only hear about stuff like this afterwards


 
 Hope she is okay (((Neon's Nan)))


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

If it's anything serious I'm sure she'll just walk it off


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

I have been doing gymnastics and talking to the radio but I feel a bit sick now


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

life hates me today, I just found the coolest necklace






but it's £500


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If it's anything serious I'm sure she'll just walk it off


 


When my Mum cracked her pelvis badly (this was a couple of years ago now) and couldn't walk very well she made herself this kind of yoke thing which hung round her neck and down her sides into which she would put cups of tea (covered in clingfilm ) so she could carry them upstairs without having to use a tray, which she couldn't manage! I think my Dad did try to stop her, as did I when I was up there, but she'd just sneak downstairs before we were awake


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When my Mum cracked her pelvis badly (this was a couple of years ago now) and couldn't walk very well she made herself this kind of yoke thing which hung round her neck and down her sides into which she would put cups of tea (covered in clingfilm ) so she could carry them upstairs without having to use a tray, which she couldn't manage! I think my Dad did try to stop her, as did I when I was up there, but she'd just sneak downstairs before we were awake


 
 I love that level of insanity.


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

if I pawned my tiffany I could afford that necklace.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> if I pawned my tiffany I could afford that necklace.


 





You can't pawn a classic like that!!!


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

not that tiffany! my necklace rrp has gone up by 75 quid last time I checked!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You can't pawn a classic like that!!!


 
Has Tiffany's head been photshopped onto someone else's body 'cos it is at a strange angle!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> not that tiffany! my necklace rrp has gone up by 75 quid last time I checked!


 
Oh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I love that level of insanity.


 
I know 

On Tuesday she phoned me to ask "Are you at home tomorrow?" and when I said yes replied "Okay, I'll phone you then" and rang off!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Nan weirdness is good weirdness


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has Tiffany's head been photshopped onto someone else's body 'cos it is at a strange angle!


 
the noose is missing


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> On Tuesday she phoned me to ask "Are you at home tomorrow?" and when I said yes replied "Okay, I'll phone you then" and rang off!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Just heard that Dairylea spread now has 25% less salt than before.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

Wieee heeeeee


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that Dairylea spread now has 25% less salt than before.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
I know, sickening isn't it? 
Fucking salt racism if you ask me.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, sickening isn't it?
> Fucking salt racism if you ask me.


 
more healthy kids


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

(((neon's nan)))

Busy busy morning - plumbers have fucked up a flat - fucking plumbers  *shakes fist*


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

Well this is a civilised time to get to work. Staff bar in...4h 40m...


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

I'm leaving shortly after 4 - so short afternoon after mega busy morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Bored  The drag is strong here


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

I think I am going insane from lack of sleep


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm leaving shortly after 4 - so short afternoon after mega busy morning


 
Me too. Go us!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me too. Go us!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

I will be having cider in about 150 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think I am going insane from lack of sleep







machine cat said:


> Me too. Go us!








marty21 said:


> I will be having cider in about 150 minutes


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Kebab is helping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab is helping


 
What did you get!!?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What did you get!!?


 
Mixed kebab (Donner, shish & kofte kebab) not the full special.


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mixed kebab (Donner, shish & kofte kebab) not the full special.


 
any sides?


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

I feel like shit and stink like shit, I well need a bath


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think I am going insane from lack of sleep


 
try lack of sleep plus paint fumes man, me and drew were tripping baals painting my bedroom, like i kept seeing shit crawling on the floor that wasn't there


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any sides?


 
Salad, chilli sauce and a can of pop


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any sides?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think I am going insane from lack of sleep


 


tribal_princess said:


> I feel like shit and stink like shit, I well need a bath


 
Drag chicks = class


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


>


 
nice


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Salad, chilli sauce and a can of pop


 
no cider?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mixed kebab (Donner, shish & kofte kebab) not the full special.


 


Badgers said:


> Salad, chilli sauce and a can of pop


 


kittyP said:


>


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> try lack of sleep plus paint fumes man, me and drew were tripping baals painting my bedroom, like i kept seeing shit crawling on the floor that wasn't there


 
I used to work in a hardware shop - we stored the paint in the basement, I had to go down there several times a day to get paint, screws, nails ,etc - I was well monged by the end of the day


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
I can't quite work our what's going on with the thing in his mouth...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I can't quite work our what's going on with the thing in his mouth...


 
Oh yeah!! I just assumed it was a piece of hay as all yokels chew hay and drink cider. FACT


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Need sleep bad styleeeee


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah!! I just assumed it was a piece of hay as all yokels chew hay and drink cider. FACT


 
But it's not, it's like a really long tooth pick that is bent and he is holding it in his lips


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

by jove, it's fast approaching 3 - the weekend is ALMOST here!


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

Almost chocks away!


----------



## pengaleng (May 13, 2011)

I am gonna do a porn journal whenever my pics download, then have a bath I think


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Almost chocks away!


 
pims o'clock!


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna do a porn journal whenever my pics download, then have a bath I think


 
I was thinking of doing that - but might leave it til next week


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna do a porn journal whenever my pics download, then have a bath I think


 
I was thinking of doing that - but might leave it till I have had ciders


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was thinking of doing that - but might leave it till I have had ciders


 
drunken cider porn


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna do a porn journal whenever my pics download, then have a bath I think


 
I was thinking of doing that - but might leave it til I am a very different person.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drunken cider porn


 
This is all our porn ^


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is all our porn ^


 
we stand proud and erect


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> But it's not, it's like a really long tooth pick that is bent and he is holding it in his lips


 
Maybe he's just a mentalist 

It's really dull here, I may do a porn journal to keep myself awake....or just watch some for the same effect!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we stand proud and erect


 
and fizzy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

I did dream that I snogged someone last night - along with the post apocolyptic wasteland dream - but I can't remember who


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

wft is a porn journal?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

There is a Chinook over the offices. 
Should I start panicking?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> wft is a porn journal?


 
dirty mag


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a Chinook over the offices.
> Should I start panicking?


 
attack it just in case


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is a Chinook over the offices.
> Should I start panicking?


 
are you a terrorist ?


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dirty mag


 


I thought it would be something more exciting than that.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you a terrorist ?


 
No, but I am listening to Flashdance...What a Feeling" by Irene Cara  


(((me)))


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I thought it would be something more exciting than that.


 
It does have the t_p factor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

I may have just rested my eyes a little bit


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

I am amending file names. Living the dream right here.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

Oh come on MC. Every one has a porn journal these days  

I am purrfecting the Lil Cat Opera 
She is not impressed by this though (


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am amending file names. Living the dream right here.


 
don't overdo it


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Oh come on MC. Every one has a porn journal these days


 
maybe I should start one then


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

I've just done 8. That'll do for the time being.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I am amending file names. Living the dream right here.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe I should start one then


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
picture won't show


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

I just really stupidly put the teaspoon from my tea on my face! Ouch!


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I just really stupidly put the teaspoon from my tea on my face! Ouch!


 
silly


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

is it nearly cider o'clock?


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it nearly cider o'clock?


 
Very nearly. I shall be leaving for cider in 20 minutes


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> picture won't show


 
I'd buy that for a dollar is the gist of it. 
The photo was from Robocop which is a personal favourite of mine.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe I should start one then


 
You're in mine


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar is the gist of it.
> The photo was from Robocop which is a personal favourite of mine.


 
Robocop


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it nearly cider o'clock?


 
I give it an hour at most!


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You're in mine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I have a special dragging section....for when things are....well.. dragging!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a special dragging section....for when things are....well.. dragging!


 
Dragperv


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a special dragging section....for when things are....well.. dragging!


 
That's an idea - maybe we should make a drag porn journal?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a special dragging section....for when things are....well.. dragging!


 
dragging along the floor ?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2011)

right I'm off - laters all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dragperv


 


machine cat said:


> That's an idea - maybe we should make a drag porn journal?


 
We could bring a whole new dimension to porn


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right I'm off - laters all


 
Miss you already cider brother


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's an idea - maybe we should make a drag porn journal?


 
That is one the seediest things I have ever heard


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dragging along the floor ?


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


> That is one the seediest things I have ever heard


 
I aim to please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

kittyP said:


>


 
Lol


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

Thread is descending below farce
We are all the failures in the economy


----------



## machine cat (May 13, 2011)

It's about time I left.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have a good weekend everyone!



See you on Shrimp Day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thread is descending below farce
> We are all the failures in the economy


 
No, we are the backbone of the economy. The cider, kebab and porn industries rely on us!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2011)

Right I am outta here too. Good weekend all


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

If I had a Bacon Alarm Clock then I would be complete


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

People are not leaving


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

16 minutes...


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 16 minutes...


 
Longest 16 of our lives I would wager


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

I'm off! So long, suckers!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2011)

See you later losers that I have never liked


----------



## TruXta (May 13, 2011)

Why you gonna see them later if you never liked them?  OK, I'm for reelz this time.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)

Long day of hospital drag, just back now.  It may very soon be beer o'clock


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2011)

Am at home drinking cider.

So fuck knows what I'm doing on this thread.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

I am back on the thread, it is Monday   but less than 2 weeks until a holiday


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2011)

Urgh. Too much drink and too little sleep this weekend. Need another day off.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

Pretty tough going to work today. 
Overslept a bit and not focused, need something to slap me.


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

Monday


----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2011)

Monday! Well hyped.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

Morning!


marty21 said:


> but less than 2 weeks until a holiday


Same.  I'm also considering being a cunt tomorrow too


----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2011)

Am at a conference Tuesday and Wednesday, which, cruelly, is at a place called The Brewery, _that isn't actually a brewery_


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Same.  I'm also considering being a cunt tomorrow too


 
I'm not being a cunt until the end of May


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am at a conference Tuesday and Wednesday, which, cruelly, is at a place called The Brewery, _that isn't actually a brewery_


 
what a horrible case of false advertising


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

Holidays, I remember them  

That was a horror of a commute on the dragbus today. 
I can handle a long commute with a good book or whatever but 1.5 hours to go 4.9 miles seems daft to me. 
TFL thinks I can walk it in 1:46 if going at a slow pace.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

on the bus drag today - a girl spotted her mate in the street so rang her from the bus - 

I'm on the 254 in Finsbury Park, no Finsbury Park, the 254, I'm on the bus, I just saw you, I'm on the 254 in Finsbury Park, by the bus station in FINSBURY PARK, yes the 254, I just saw you, I'm on the 254 in Finsbury Park, yes by the bus station.


so the whole bus was perfectly aware of where the fuck they were .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

Morning all!

I'm chewing on some bran flakes...literally as I didn't put enough milk on them


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

The bollocks banter has started...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

The building is now nearly completely covered in scaffolding and green mesh. It is like being inside a chrysalis and the building and all in it will emerge as beautiful butterflys.....not!


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The bollocks banter has started...


 
Who is winning and failing today?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> TFL thinks I can walk it in 1:46 if going at a slow pace.


 
Get some of these


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who is winning and failing today?


 
VA and grandma are talking about the weather and how little sleep they got last night, which isn't as riveting as you'd expect. Hopefully this afternoon's conversation about the weather and sleep deprivation makes up for it.

Everyone else is just quietly plodding along with work.


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

Builder men  

Next door are ripping out their chimney and mine are busy plastering and re-tiling the bathroom. 

I can't watch tv, I can't sleep, I can't go out.  trapped in this noisy builder man hell.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Builder men
> 
> Next door are ripping out their chimney and mine are busy plastering and re-tiling the bathroom.
> 
> I can't watch tv, I can't sleep, I can't go out.  trapped in this noisy *builder man* hell.


 
Bone them?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> VA and grandma are talking about the weather and how little sleep they got last night, which isn't as riveting as you'd expect. Hopefully this afternoon's conversation about the weather and sleep deprivation makes up for it.
> 
> Everyone else is just quietly plodding along with work.


 
It's a bit overcast here


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a bit overcast here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a bit overcast here


 
It's a bit parky down here 

Oh yeah, btw, neon. You invaded my dreams again last night . You were composing the theme tune/song to the new James Bond movie and kept singing it to me 

In future, and this applies to all draggers, if you invade my dreams could you please make it of the kissing and/or, preferably and, botton touching variety so I will at least return to the thread flushed and over excited, thanks!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I didn't get much sleep last night either


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah, btw, neon. You invaded my dreams again last night . You were composing the theme tune/song to the new James Bond movie and kept singing it to me


 
Erm


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a bit parky down here
> 
> Oh yeah, btw, neon. You invaded my dreams again last night . You were composing the theme tune/song to the new James Bond movie and kept singing it to me
> 
> In future, and this applies to all draggers, if you invade my dreams could you please make it of the kissing and/or, preferably and, botton touching variety so I will at least return to the thread flushed and over excited, thanks!!



could you upload a clip of you humming the new james bond theme please 

ta


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

It is not sunny and nice in SW18 but it isn't really that overcast. 
Might go and have a __~ to check though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> could you upload a clip of you humming the new james bond theme please
> 
> ta


 
I can't remember it 

That's why bottom touching is better, I'd remember that....hopefully!


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

@marty21 

You did the head shave then?


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @marty21
> 
> You did the head shave then?



not all over - a bit longer on top , taken years off me apparently, now I look about 50


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't remember it
> 
> That's why bottom touching is better, I'd remember that....hopefully!



I'll see what I can do tonight - does there have to be music involved?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not all over - a bit longer on top , taken years off me apparently, now I look about 50


 

Lol - you look very handsome  



marty21 said:


> I'll see what I can do tonight - does there have to be music involved?


 
Erm...can you play the lute?


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol - you look very handsome
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...can you play the lute?



if that's what it takes 


*learns lute*


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night either


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

Would anyone here trust a man who lives in a place called 'Maggot Farm'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Would anyone here trust a man who lives in a place called 'Maggot Farm'?


 
Is is name Mr. Maggot....? Thet would be so


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is is name Mr. Maggot....? Thet would be so


 
His name has nothing to do with maggots.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> His name has nothing to do with maggots.


 
Then no I wouldn't trust him as he obviously lives on a farm run by maggots, probably giant ones, and I am not sure that is a good thing!


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Then no I wouldn't trust him as *he obviously lives on a farm run by maggots, probably giant ones*, and I am not sure that is a good thing!


 
This is what I suspect


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Would anyone here trust a man who lives in a place called 'Maggot Farm'?


 
If I needed Maggots and the farm sold them, I think I would trust him


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

my colleague has worked herefor 25 years! he will get a bonus of about £500 for that - all in some sort of vouchers - no cash - he isn't happy - he wants cash


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague has worked herefor 25 years! he will get a bonus of about £500 for that - all in some sort of vouchers - no cash - he isn't happy - he wants cash


 
Suggest Maggot Farm vouchers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Suggest Maggot Farm vouchers?


 


I am cold! I didn't wear socks today as I was promised sun and warmth and now I am cold. I blame the MET Office and God for this!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my colleague has worked herefor 25 years! he will get a bonus of about £500 for that - all in some sort of vouchers - no cash - he isn't happy - he wants cash


 
I think my dad got a clock for 25 years.  Then a Bose stereo for 30 and redundancy for 31


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

I wonder what Freddie Lungberg is doing right at this moment....*stares wistfully out of the green mesh window*

P.S. I do have work to do but I am very, very bored


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

Yesterday I went to Aldi and bought 3 tins of soup, a tin of ravioli and curry in a tin for lunch this week. 

I have just taken the labels off and mized the cans around in an attempt to make lunchtime a little bit more interesting


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yesterday I went to Aldi and bought 3 tins of soup, a tin of ravioli and curry in a tin for lunch this week.


 
Which soups? They form a regular part of my lunch diet.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Suggest Maggot Farm vouchers?



I will email him


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wonder what Freddie Lungberg is doing right at this moment....*stares wistfully out of the green mesh window*
> 
> P.S. I do have work to do but I am very, very bored



I think he is learning the lute


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Which soups? They form a regular part of my lunch diet.


 
Asparagus, lentil & bacon and carrot & coriander.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Asparagus, lentil & bacon and carrot & coriander.


 
all good choices


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he is learning the lute


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Asparagus, lentil & bacon and carrot & coriander.


 
Asparagus is a good choice.  The cheaper ones ain't bad either, although I'd avoid the chicken one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Asparagus, lentil & bacon and carrot & coriander.


 


neonwilderness said:


> Asparagus is a good choice.  The cheaper ones ain't bad either, although I'd avoid the chicken one



Does Asparagus Soup make your wee smell like fresh asparagus does!?


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

No drag here  
Busy


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does Asparagus Soup make your wee smell like fresh asparagus does!?


 
A bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

Today my Mum and Dad will take delivery of the first TV....they have ever actually owned. As in belong to them!!

They have always had TV's but always rented them. Plus they are getting a digibox which will (as they have repeatedly told me) pause live TV and RECORD TWO THINGS AT ONCE!!The latter they find especially exciting.

This is all in preparation for the digital switchover which reaches the Dales in September I think. 

I would ring them to see how they are getting on but I would imagine confusion, trauma, worried looks and cross words will be the order of the day until they have worked out how to use everything. And RECORD TWO THINGS AT ONCE!!


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

lentil & bacon is the order of the day


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

Just made builder man helper a cup of coffee. My bathroom is wallpaperless now. :| next door has stopped cunting drilling.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lentil & bacon is the order of the day


What's the verdict?  I'm going to Aldi soon


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the verdict?  I'm going to Aldi soon


 
7/10


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 7/10


 
I may try some, not had that one before


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

I really need a piss, lads. :| my bathroom is incapacitated. :|


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I really need a piss, lads. :| my bathroom is incapacitated. :|


 
kitchen sink ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I really need a piss, lads. :| my bathroom is incapacitated. :|


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> kitchen sink ?


 
they are putting a new tap on the sink and the buckets are in the bedroom thats being re-plastered and the loo roll is in a box somewhere. :|


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> they are putting a new tap on the sink and the buckets are in the bedroom thats being re-plastered and the loo roll is in a box somewhere. :|


 
can you sneak into your neighbour's garden?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> they are putting a new tap on the sink and the buckets are in the bedroom thats being re-plastered and the loo roll is in a box somewhere. :|


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

I'll just piss in the measuring jug again if I have to.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll just piss in the measuring jug again if I have to.


 
tell us how many litres


----------



## golightly (May 16, 2011)

Just gone home after discovering that one of my client's has died from a perforated peptic ulcer, and someone has stole my bike from out the front of where I work.  I'm not in the mood for any shit, so best to stay away.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

golightly said:


> Just gone home after discovering that one of my client's has died from a perforated peptic ulcer, and someone has stole my bike from out the front of where I work.  I'm not in the mood for any shit, so best to stay away.


 
Bad day


----------



## golightly (May 16, 2011)

Yeah.  No one had told me he had died so I had to find out for myself.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> they are putting a new tap on the sink and the buckets are in the bedroom thats being re-plastered and the loo roll is in a box somewhere. :|


 
Pub lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

Newbie's just come back with a large bag of Subway products.....things are about to get messy


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lentil & bacon is the order of the day


 
Went for wild mushroom - 6/10


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pub lunch?


 
no £££


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

Measuring jug it is then


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

is it 3 yet?


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

is it 3 yet?

is it 3 yet?

is it 3 yet?

is it 3 yet?


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> is it 3 yet?
> 
> is it 3 yet?
> 
> ...



nearly 

time for a ___~~~


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

I just had a piss in the fucking toilet, lads  

all my manky wallpaper is gone, there is filler on the walls and hopefully tomorrow there will be TILES!!!!!  all I need next is a fucking working shower and everything will be awesome! 

fuck my head hurts from all this shit.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

save the measuring jug for another day


----------



## pengaleng (May 16, 2011)

builder man is just fitting a tap in me kitchen, like I hope he leaves soon, so I can go out cus this fucking drilling from next door is well pissing me off 

they wanted to come at 7am tomorrow, but I told him to jog on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

The boss got a new date stamp on Friday which is now not working ....or she can't get it to work. I am not sure that thumping it repeatedly on the desk will help but I admire her efforts!


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

Time for a smoke and a glimpse of the last half hour.


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Time for a smoke and a glimpse of *the last half hour*.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
I slipped in the last _half_ hour bit thinking it could nearly be time but no


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

Time is flying today 

and I'm off tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time is flying today
> 
> and I'm off tomorrow


 
 So not fair!


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today my Mum and Dad will take delivery of the first TV....they have ever actually owned. As in belong to them!!
> 
> *They have always had TV's but always rented them. Plus they are getting a digibox which will (as they have repeatedly told me) pause live TV and RECORD TWO THINGS AT ONCE!!The latter they find especially exciting*.
> 
> ...



they are living in the FUTURE!


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time is flying today
> 
> and I'm off tomorrow





*Shakes fist*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2011)

5 minutes to go....and they appear to be going very slowly!


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 5 minutes to go....and they appear to be going very slowly!





 x loads


----------



## moonsi til (May 16, 2011)

LOL at QoGs....we had rented TVs when I grew up and my aunt used to be 50ps in hers.

Now I have popped into the lovely dragging peoples thread (Draggers Republic?) to ask a favour please. Could someone please pop into suburban and post a link of the Cats' Mansion board game on thread with same name. Even better to post image and some info about the cats. I normally ask Minnie for help with this technical stuff but she is not around.

Thanks Kindly in Advance.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2011)

*Shakes fist slowly*


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> LOL at QoGs....we had rented TVs when I grew up and my aunt used to be 50ps in hers.
> 
> .



we rented TVs as well, it was a strange system - if you paid more than the monthly rental, then the telly man who collected the cash - gave you the extra back straight away - and we always put more than the rental in,  mum would never have any change  so if the telly ran out, she'd ask dad to put a pound in , or 50p - he didn't know about the refund thing 

it was only a couple of years ago they stopped renting - although they no longer had a coin box one so mum wasn't able to pull a fast one on dad anymore


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> LOL at QoGs....we had rented TVs when I grew up and my aunt used to be 50ps in hers.
> 
> Now I have popped into the lovely dragging peoples thread (Draggers Republic?) to ask a favour please. Could someone please pop into suburban and post a link of the Cats' Mansion board game on thread with same name. Even better to post image and some info about the cats. I normally ask Minnie for help with this technical stuff but she is not around.
> 
> Thanks Kindly in Advance.


 
I don't think there's ever been a game called Cat's Mansion.


----------



## moonsi til (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't think there's ever been a game called Cat's Mansion.




LOL... purrr-lease will someone link this game that I definetly played yesterday afternoon?


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
never heard of it


----------



## machine cat (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> never heard of it


 
Me neither until today.


----------



## moonsi til (May 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 


YAY...thank you...now could you please pop onto my thread in suburban and post the same plus some blurb about the cats from the game. It would make my Monday...


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2011)

Fucking hell today was hard work.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2011)

might go at 16.55


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might go at 16.55


 


I'm ready to go as soon as it hits 5


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

Morning all . Still only Tuesday


----------



## machine cat (May 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning all . Still only Tuesday


 
Bad times


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2011)

morning all, hope you're feeling better than I am. couldn't eat my breakfast as feeling nauseous, hot and cold shivers, i *heart* the day after big birthday weekends......


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, hope you're feeling better than I am. couldn't eat my breakfast as feeling nauseous, hot and cold shivers, i *heart* the day after big birthday weekends......


 
happy b-day paulie (for yesterday)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me neither until today.



I wish it were real, a real house, with real cats!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, hope you're feeling better than I am. couldn't eat my breakfast as *feeling nauseous, hot and cold shivers,* i *heart* the day after big birthday weekends......


 
Something you ate probably


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

*looks round the drag* It's quiet in here today.


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

it is quiet , are we all actually working?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it is quiet , *are we all actually working*?


 
Dear god no, that would be tragic !!


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dear god no, that would be tragic !!


 
bad times


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

The drag is weak today and I fear tough times ahead


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

Builders have fixed my front door. He just nipped to the shop, so I took the opportunity to have an epic shit.


----------



## machine cat (May 17, 2011)

According to my colleagues, the following are "pathetic":

1. Copying an extra person in on an email.
2. The cleaners doing their job.
3. Children's TV today.
4. All electronic music.

and my personal favourite...

5. Going abroad. (In case you're decapitated by a knife wielding maniac)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> According to my colleagues, the following are "pathetic":
> 
> 1. Copying an extra person in on an email.
> 2. The cleaners doing their job.
> ...


 
Lol  I especially like the first one, I may suggest that to my strange colleague who doesn't like emails that begin "Hi.."


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

Buses were loopy today.
Diversions and terror and crap is annoying.


----------



## machine cat (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I may suggest that to my strange colleague who doesn't like emails that begin "Hi.."


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
He likes to moan (mobile phones, credit cards, cash machines etc...) and that would be a good addition to his moan bank!!


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

Keep falling asleep on the sofa, m8s. Think I might go get some lunch inna bit, I'm reckoning combi roast again. I dunno whether to leave the builder in here though, he might nick my shit, should I lock him in?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> He just nipped to the shop, so I took the opportunity to have an epic shit.


 


tribal_princess said:


> I dunno whether to leave the builder in here though, he might nick my shit, should I lock him in?



It was epic so......?


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

What.


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

Oh I get it, I think. Fuck I'm tired.


----------



## machine cat (May 17, 2011)

carrot and coriander soup today.

what's everyone else having?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Oh I get it, I think. Fuck I'm tired.


 
I have done better to be fair


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> carrot and coriander soup today.
> 
> what's everyone else having?


 
My usual diet fare

Low Fat Philly Cheese Pot
Carrot sticks, sugar snap peas, radish and baby tomatoes
Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs
Two wheaty biscuits
A weight watchers low fat yoghurt


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> carrot and coriander soup today.
> 
> what's everyone else having?


 
Sarnie, leftover pasta, apple, banana and cigarettes


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2011)

I am going to make this for tea tonight and just about to put a multigrain loaf of bread on to bake


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am going to make this for tea tonight and just about to put a multigrain loaf of bread on to bake


 
Ooh I have made that before!! It's very tasty, and low calorie too


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

Soup dinner sounds nice  

Office is meh again but much to do so drag is slowed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> carrot and coriander soup today.
> 
> what's everyone else having?


i wanted soup but they only had cream of mushroom, which would have made me heave 

so went for egg and cress sarnie, managed to eat it all


----------



## kittyP (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh I have made that before!! It's very tasty, and low calorie too


 
And pretty cheep too


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Paulie (Paulie! Paulie! Paulie!) Tandoori, how is your head now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

I am feeling sleepy again, may have to go and put my face in some cold water or something to wake myself up!


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am feeling sleepy again, may have to go and put my face in some cold water or something to wake myself up!


 
How did it go? 

I will sleep well tonight I think, need it!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Happy birthday Paulie (Paulie! Paulie! Paulie!) Tandoori, how is your head now?


Thanx mate 

Head hasn't been too bad tbh, it's the hot and cold sweats and attendant nausea that has been the problem. Early to bed after a bath tonight I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How did it go?
> 
> I will sleep well tonight I think, need it!!


 
I made some tea and ate a cereal bar instead!


----------



## pengaleng (May 17, 2011)

My builder just left, I coulda done what they did. Needed re-plastering, but all they done is skimmed the surface with polyfiller and painted it.  my bathroom looks well better though.


----------



## zenie (May 17, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am going to make this for tea tonight and just about to put a multigrain loaf of bread on to bake



 How rock n roll.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

zenie said:


> How rock n roll.


 
We iz mental


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

busy afternoon is busy - not long now though


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy afternoon is busy - not long now though


 
Not too long at all


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not too long at all


 
bus?
cider?

together?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bus?
> cider?
> 
> together?


 
Not tonight, too sleepy for capers on the bus


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

Glad I marked my 40k post with style


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Glad I marked my 40k post with style



what did you say?


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what did you say?


 
I don't even know  
Totally missed the milestone. 
Never mind, the 50k is the big one isn't it Marty?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

5K for me..... draaaaaaaaaag. OOOO it's t me next one!


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 5K for me..... draaaaaaaaaag. OOOO it's t me next one!


 
You are becoming Borg


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

I am indeed. I used it to say _fuck off dwyer_. Best use I could think of honestly.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Wednesday already. 
Deadsday/Humpday/etc... 

Better sleep though, just about enough


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't even know
> Totally missed the milestone.
> Never mind, the 50k is the big one isn't it Marty?



I don't remember


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am indeed. I used it to say _fuck off dwyer_. Best use I could think of honestly.



It was a great use of the post.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't remember


 
More of our fail


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

I'm at a training session all morning


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Will there be sandwiches or at least biscuits?


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Morning MC  

Bit of BBC London to start the day and a large coffee before the day starts!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
Morning!

How was your day off? 

I'm working at home today, yippee! May wander into Maidenhead later, a new shop has opened....PoundStretcher! We now have Poundland, PoundStretcher and the 99p shop in Maidenhead. We are blessed!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm working at home today, yippee! May wander into Maidenhead later, a new shop has opened....PoundStretcher! We now have Poundland, PoundStretcher and the 99p shop in Maidenhead. We are blessed!


 
I can't see how the 'pound' shops carry on in this recession? 
Bring on the 50p shops I say!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't see how the 'pound' shops carry on in this recession?
> Bring on the 50p shops I say!


 
Also the 99p shop is far, far better than the poundshops!They sell Oreos


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

need coffee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need coffee


 
The 99p shops has some!!


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

argh! team brief in 40 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning!
> 
> How was your day off?
> 
> I'm working at home today, yippee! May wander into Maidenhead later, a new shop has opened....PoundStretcher! We now have Poundland, PoundStretcher and the 99p shop in Maidenhead. We are blessed!


It was alright.  I may have been up at 4 again, although there were no afternoon visits to A&E this time 

I'm sorry to inform you that PoundStretcher is shit


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need coffee


 
Goodbye Prostate Cancer?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

__~ was nice 

Now the long slog until lunchtime


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Goodbye Prostate Cancer?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13430219


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13430219


 
who'd have though?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

___~~


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2011)

Alright you lot?  Home and full of cold so not in work.  Also had bad news on Monday - me chap's dad died on the Sunday night but we only found out on the Monday morning.  Not brilliant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright you lot?  Home and full of cold so not in work.  Also had bad news on Monday - me chap's dad died on the Sunday night but we only found out on the Monday morning.  Not brilliant.


 
Sorry to hear that Soj, bad news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It was alright.  I may have been up at 4 again, although there were no afternoon visits to A&E this time
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that PoundStretcher is shit



Tell me about it! I thought that it was a pound shop not a Wilkinson's wannabe. There were things in there that cost £3.99 - now that is stretching my pound


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright you lot?  Home and full of cold so not in work.  Also had bad news on Monday - me chap's dad died on the Sunday night but we only found out on the Monday morning.  Not brilliant.


 
(((Sojjy))) 

That is a bit shitty girl.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright you lot?  Home and full of cold so not in work.  Also had bad news on Monday - me chap's dad died on the Sunday night but we only found out on the Monday morning.  Not brilliant.


 
Shit start to the week


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell me about it! I thought that it was a pound shop not a Wilkinson's wannabe. There were things in there that cost £3.99 - now that is stretching my pound


 
In my experience they are not always that cheap anyway.  Plus the shops smell strange


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

sorry to hear that Soj, condolences.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

Been in training all morning, still means a short day.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

Cockney sales rep visiting, gawd blimey guv'nor!


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

I have an appraissal tomorrow with lazyboss - but pointless really since there are no pay bonuses, so it's either a pat on the back or a kick up the arse or both


----------



## machine cat (May 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright you lot?  Home and full of cold so not in work.  Also had bad news on Monday - me chap's dad died on the Sunday night but we only found out on the Monday morning.  Not brilliant.


 
Sorry to hear that soj


----------



## kittyP (May 18, 2011)

Oh shit news (((soj))).


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Beard trimmed at lunch 
Back to office and found a KitKat on my desk


----------



## pengaleng (May 18, 2011)

Fucking builders nicked my fucking razors.  and they did a well shit job, my fucking landlord is a prick.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Fucking builders nicked my fucking razors


 
Reckon they wanted the 'special hairs' for some disgusting activity?


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2011)

thanks everyone x


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> thanks everyone x


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

Just been speaking to a tenant - she's just like sweary gran on the catherine tate show, 





> Fucking hell, they are taking fucking liberties


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

> don't be fucking funny with me son


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Class punter there Mart


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

> you should go on that fucking x factor





> I ain't got a fucking money tree



she cackles too


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cockney sales rep visiting, gawd blimey guv'nor!


 
Barry the Baptist has gone now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Just been speaking to a tenant - she's just like sweary gran on the catherine tate show,


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Talk of illnesses in the office. 
General dental issues and also other charming details


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Barry the Baptist has gone now



Off down the apples and pairs after having a few dicky birds with you?

I am contemplating a cup of tea...or should that be Rosie Lee!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Gone 4pm then? 
How did that happen?


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
are you fucking laughing at her ?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Off down the apples and pairs after having a few dicky birds with you?
> 
> I am contemplating a cup of tea...or should that be Rosie Lee!


 
He said something about having to go and sort out some cunts (cants)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He said something about having to go and sort out some cunts (cants)



I hope he wasn't using that word in its traditional meaning  (((cunts)))

I appear to be watching "Flog it!"....what has my life come to


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He said something about having to go and sort out some cunts (cants)


 
I know him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you fucking laughing at her ?



Was she all nice to your face and then you heard her whispering "What a fucking wanker...!" as you walked away


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you fucking laughing at her ?


 
I'm taking fucking liberties


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm taking fucking liberties


 
yes you fucking are


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was she all nice to your face and then you heard her whispering "What a fucking wanker...!" as you walked away



only my dad does that tbf - and he doesn't do whispering 

she hates lazy boss, the fucking lazy cunt


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Dancing Turtle Wednesday!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only my dad does that tbf
> 
> she hates lazy boss, the fucking lazy cunt





and


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she hates lazy boss, the fucking lazy cunt


 
We all do tbf


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

35 minutes 

AND I have to lock up 

*shakes fist*


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We all do tbf


 
aye


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> AND I have to lock up


 
Conveniently forgot my keys today


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Burrito dinner tonight then


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Conveniently forgot my keys today



well, that's alright for YOU!


----------



## pengaleng (May 18, 2011)

I'm having a bath. Fucking finally.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm having a bath. Fucking finally.


 
were you minging?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> well, that's alright for YOU!


 
Yes it is


----------



## pengaleng (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> were you minging?


 
I am well minging. :|


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

Nearly 5pm and this boy is sneaking toward the door at 5pm I think.....


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly 5pm and this boy is sneaking toward the door at 5pm I think.....


 
ciderbus?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ciderbus?


 
Possible


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2011)

I'm out of here


----------



## kittyP (May 18, 2011)

You lot have been very quiet of late (apart from that bout of swearing that is ).

I have been to the Drs, had a meeting with the bank which basically consisted of them trying to sell me stuff, shopping and now back home. 

Shower in a mo and then pub for Moggys birthday


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

the week is practically over !  I have an appraisal today  my biggest achievement this year is putting up with lazyboss for 12 months - good idea to put in my feedback?


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

morning draggers


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the week is practically over !  I have an appraisal today  my biggest achievement this year is putting up with lazyboss for 12 months - good idea to put in my feedback?


 
do it


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2011)

Had two days out of the office. Going back today feels wrong and unjust.

Have made ham and piccalilli rolls for lunch though, so that's nice.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

echo


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
slow day at the drag 

we need targets!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

We are quite away behind on Badgers' 20k target. 12k by the weekend?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Morning all!

Colleague is back from his holiday/honeymoon so it is a bit more lively in the office!

However we have a staff meeting tomorrow morning, which is a little worrying


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Newbie getting a promotion?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie getting a promotion?


 
Lol - NOT!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Tbh everyone is a bit worried about it as last time we had one it was to go on an economy drive in order to persuade our parent company in the US that we didn't have to make cuts....including staffing ones


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Oh


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are quite away behind on Badgers' 20k target. 12k by the weekend?


 
I'll work on it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh


 
Then again it might be to say that we have met the targets - a member of staff has just left and is not being replaced so am hoping that will have helped in terms of saving money.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh


 
Happy Birthday btw !! You kept that quiet , are you having cake. Drag cake....er dragging cake I should say not a cake dressed as a woman!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Ta 

Just had some cream cakes, although weirdly the tradition here is the person who's birthday it is has to buy them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ta
> 
> Just had some cream cakes, although weirdly the tradition here is the person who's birthday it is has to buy them


 
That seems very unfair  Drinks tonight or are you going to have weekend celebration?


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ta
> 
> Just had some cream cakes, although weirdly the tradition here is the person who's birthday it is has to buy them


 
Happy birthday mate 

We have that stupid fucking tradition too (although I always seem to forget when it's my turn )


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That seems very unfair  Drinks tonight or are you going to have weekend celebration?


 
Don't normally do much to celebrate, might see a few folk at the weekend though.  Not sure yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Happy birthday mate
> 
> We have that stupid fucking tradition too (although I always seem to forget when it's my turn )


 
Ta 

Fortunately the people who don't buy them here aren't in, so I didn't have to begrudge getting them anything


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fortunately the people who don't buy them here aren't in, so I didn't have to begrudge getting them anything


 
I don't really eat the cakes other people bring and I always offer to buy people a pint after work on my bday (no one ever says yes) so it's not as if I'm taking the piss.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

I am making a Victoria Sponge cake tonight for my friend's birthday tomorrow *looks smug*...though I may not be quite so smug when I am trying to chip it out of a baking tin later


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Good meeting was good today. 
Over in posh London W1 since early. 

Back to the desk drag now. Sandwich and banana to fix things up and then endless emails to write


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't really eat the cakes other people bring and I always offer to buy people a pint after work on my bday (no one ever says yes) so it's not as if I'm taking the piss.



Yeah, that's fair enough. 

Mr OneShow is the worst offender here, never brings anything in but always eats other people's stuff


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2011)

2 hour meeting was actually 2 1/2 hours. Long ting. 3 mins till lunch though...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Just nearly got very, very angry and sweary with a colleague from one of the other departments.

Basically he just moans about everything and of course he started on about the meeting tomorrow, which we are all worried about but basically there is no point in getting all worked up as we won't find out anything until the morning.

But he just went on and on about "Oh I wonder if it will be bad news...I mean they said last time we had to save money and I reckon we haven't...so you know, probably bad news. It's never good news is it." Now he may well be right and is only verbalising what we are trying not to think about but

a. after the last meeting he moaned and moaned about the fact we were having a pay freeze, despite the fact we were told that this was so we could save some money and we all agreed to it

b. He never raises any of his moans/concerns with any of the management just complains behind their backs

c. He is a lazy cunt

Sorry, I know I am doing what he has just done and moaning but just had to vent


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

He sounds very much like some of the people here


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He sounds very much like some of the people here


 
and here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He sounds very much like some of the people here


 


machine cat said:


> and here


 


I know, and tbf he isn't the only one here like that either!

I think it's just that he is so negative - and I ain't excatly Mrs. Positive! - about everything both work wise and beyond i.e. the sort of person who if you gave them £100.00 would moan that they had to carry it around for the rest of the day. In fact I think he moaned about the fact that we got a day off for the Royal Wedding because London would be "_so_ busy that day"!

eta: I may remind him about this Saturday being the rapture/end of the world day, now that will get him moaning!


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

I am all sore after my monumental slip after getting out the shower yesterday.
Not too bruised other than my foot but feel like I have been beaten up. 

Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am all sore after my monumental slip after getting out the shower yesterday.
> Not too bruised other than my foot but feel like I have been beaten up.
> 
> Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


 
 (((kitty)))


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am all sore after my monumental slip after getting out the shower yesterday.
> Not too bruised other than my foot but feel like I have been beaten up.
> 
> Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


 
(((kitty))) If it helps, I once slipped and fell out of a shower, I was in a hotel, having a shower, I started slipping and grabbed the shower curtain for support - it didn't support me, instead it caused me to somersault out of the bath and land on my back on the floor 

all mrs21 heard was a lot of banging and a lot of bad language, she rushed in and found me wrapped in the shower curtain, groaning 

I was only slightly bruised though.


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it's just that he is so negative - and I ain't excatly Mrs. Positive! - about everything both work wise and beyond i.e. *the sort of person who if you gave them £100.00 would moan that they had to carry it around for the rest of the day*. In fact I think he moaned about the fact that we got a day off for the Royal Wedding because London would be "_so_ busy that day"!


 
This is exactly what grandma is like once she gets going 



kittyP said:


> I am all sore after my monumental slip after getting out the shower yesterday.
> Not too bruised other than my foot but feel like I have been beaten up.
> 
> Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


 
 Hope you're ok.


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

Aw Marty! Once I realised that nothing was broken and I wasn't bleeding I was more worried about the fact that I was naked and there were 5 people down stairs that may come running to see what the bang was 

Thanks guys, I am fine just stiff and sore.


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> (((kitty))) If it helps, I once slipped and fell out of a shower, I was in a hotel, having a shower, I started slipping and grabbed the shower curtain for support - it didn't support me, instead it caused me to somersault out of the bath and land on my back on the floor
> 
> all mrs21 heard was a lot of banging and a lot of bad language, she rushed in and found me wrapped in the shower curtain, groaning
> 
> I was only slightly bruised though.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry, I know I am doing what he has just done and moaning but just had to vent


 
I worked with a proper moaner a while ago. 
My response was always 'leave then'


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He sounds very much like some of the people here


 
and here


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> eta: I may remind him about this Saturday being the rapture/end of the world day, now that will get him moaning!


 it's already started here


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
I haven't quite mastered the trick of taking a picture of myself whilst falling ass over tit.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aw Marty! Once I realised that nothing was broken and I wasn't bleeding I was more worried about the fact that I was naked and there were 5 people down stairs that may come running to see what the bang was


 
I felt like a bad husband last night


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2011)

I thought maybe mrs21 had recorded the moment for posterity. Or maybe posteriority.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I felt like a bad husband last night


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

Was it a bit like this.....?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> it's already started here


 
I know, look at the state of that tarmac


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I thought maybe mrs21 had recorded the moment for posterity. Or maybe posteriority.


 
she was too buy laughing to take a picture


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I felt like a bad husband last night


 
No you were not  x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> it's already started here
> 
> View attachment 15380


 
Nooooooo!! If you are raptured first save us all places on the drag-rapture-bus.


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> it's already started here
> 
> View attachment 15380


 
Has that van done a shit?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No you were not  x


 
I know, I got over the feeling pretty quickly


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

wtf is rapture?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Where is draghero TruXta today then? 

Too busy for the likes of us it seems


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


 
 Hope you're ok!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Has that van done a shit?


 
It got a shock when it saw the smoke


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I am all sore after my monumental slip after getting out the shower yesterday.
> Not too bruised other than my foot but feel like I have been beaten up.
> 
> Still, could have been much worse. When I eventually opened my eyes my eye socket was about _______ that far away from the corner of the skirting board


 when did that happen? I don't think I spoke to you last night!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Has that van done a shit?



Lol 



diddlybiddly said:


> wtf is rapture?



http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/may/19/rapture-end-of-the-world


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/may/19/rapture-end-of-the-world


oh


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> wtf is rapture?


 
You heathen!

(It's a load of old religious bollocks)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oh


 
This is _so_ not going to be you on Saturday!!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

It is quiet here.....
In the office that is, like the calm before the storm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is quiet here.....
> In the office that is, like the calm before the storm


 
Is it kebab day tomorrow?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Another sales rep (Mr SunTan) is here now


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You heathen!
> 
> (It's a load of old religious bollocks)


 
^^^
this


the second bit 


not the first bit


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You heathen!
> 
> (It's a load of old religious bollocks)


 


marty21 said:


> ^^^
> this
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's not very Christian


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it kebab day tomorrow?


 
I don't think so. 
Have to go to a conference tomorrow. 
Not sure whether to go in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> when did that happen? I don't think I spoke to you last night!


 
It was a bit of a crazy night for a week night. I don't think I did get to speak to you other than to admire you little scarf 

The slip was while I was getting ready to come out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's not very Christian


 
That'll be marty and neon in the background


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

*admires letter from Marty*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't think so.
> Have to go to a conference tomorrow.
> Not sure whether to go in the morning or afternoon.


 
Will there be drinking involved? If so afternoon,. If not morning, to get it over with. Plus allows for an earlier leaving time as you will be tired after the morning conference !


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> *admires letter from Marty*





It's a long time since I've written a letter !


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That'll be marty and neon in the background


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That'll be marty and neon in the background


 
That's me with the blonde hair and big norks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's me with the blonde hair and big norks.


 
Lol 

Yeah there does seem to be a number of nubile young ladies being called to be sunbeams or whatever  Hope that girl in the blue skirt has some pants on!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will there be drinking involved? If so afternoon,. If not morning, to get it over with. Plus allows for an earlier leaving time as you will be tired after the morning conference !


 
There might be drinking but that would mean a late Friday finish which is not ideal really. 

Going in the afternoon will mean a commute of SW2, SW18, E16, SW2. 
Going in the morning _could_ mean commute of SW2, E16, SW2 which is preferable and _maybe_ an earlier finish.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

I have an appraisal shortly with lazyboss  

but I am meeting an old mate tonight for a drink - 

swings and roundabouts


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have an appraisal shortly with lazyboss
> 
> but I am meeting an old mate tonight for a drink -
> 
> swings and roundabouts


 
Tell him you think he's a cunt (Lazyboss, not your mate)


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Just been to get milk. 

The shop are still keeping crisps in the fridge


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The shop are still keeping crisps in the fridge


 
What?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been to get milk.
> 
> The shop are still keeping crisps in the fridge


 
Madness !!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

The newbie is having a baked potatoe with a topping that looks suspiciously like chicken and mayo....topped with cheese


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

Is the Crynchy Finger shop?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Madness !!



I know, I nearly punched the till jockey in the fucking face  



kittyP said:


> Is the Crynchy Finger shop?


 
No, it was the crap sarnie place by my office. They are cnuts!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, I nearly punched the till jockey in the fucking face


 
I think you would have been perfectly justified in doing so


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is having a baked potatoe with a topping that looks suspiciously like chicken and mayo....topped with cheese


 
All kinds of wrong that ^ 

Was the cheese under or over the chicken?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All kinds of wrong that ^
> 
> Was the cheese under or over the chicken?


 
Over, definitely over.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Over, definitely over.


 
Give me the fuckers email and direct line


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

In other news there is no news of interest here. 

Sunny mind


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

We now have a new electric shutter on the warehouse, opening and locking up will be less of a chore now


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We now have a new electric shutter on the warehouse, opening and locking up will be less of a chore now


 
Until it breaks down


----------



## neonwilderness (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Until it breaks down


 
There's a manual crank, but only Mr ManFlu has received the necessary training to operate it


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell him you think he's a cunt (Lazyboss, not your mate)


 
I still haven't had the meeting - it was supposed to be at 3pm 

I do think he's a cunt 


(lazyboss not my mate)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's a manual crank, but only Mr ManFlu has received the necessary training to operate it


 
Lol - break it and make him have to crank it...every night!


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's a manual crank, but only Mr ManFlu has received the necessary training to operate it


 
It will be the end of him (((Mr ManFlu)))


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2011)

Signed all my redundancy paperwork, last day tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

zenie said:


> Signed all my redundancy paperwork, last day tomorrow



wow, happy? good payout etc?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

my meeting has been postponed - now first thing tomorrow - luckily I can only squeeze in an hour as I have other appointments


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We now have a new electric shutter on the warehouse, opening and locking up will be less of a chore now


 
I broke our shutters once - but didn't admit it


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wow, happy? good payout etc?


 
Happy/sad/scared/excited! Not a massive payout no, but much better than leaving in a couple of months with nothing IYSWIM?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

Lie in on Monday?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

zenie said:


> Happy/sad/scared/excited! Not a massive payout no, but much better than leaving in a couple of months with nothing IYSWIM?



you got something else to do, or is it a few weeks off and then think about it ?


(would be my approach tbh)


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Past 4pm which is good news people  

Boss Man and Padawan Learner have both gone already. 
Corporate Man and Radio Woman keep saying how late it is getting.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

just me and lazyboss now

not having a meeting


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

everyone's still here


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not having a meeting



Sinister start to a Friday though?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> everyone's still here


 
Newbie 1? 
What is she wearing? 

The PR chicks upstairs said I look cute with a beard


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie 1?
> What is she wearing?
> 
> The PR chicks upstairs said I look cute with a beard


 
same as usual, but with tights today.

pics of the beard?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sinister start to a Friday though?


 
yep


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie 1?
> What is she wearing?
> 
> The PR chicks upstairs said I look cute with a beard


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> same as usual, but with tights today.



Not stockings? 



machine cat said:


> pics of the beard?


 


marty21 said:


>


 
I might be able to rustle some up


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not stockings?



I'll have to check...


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have to check...


 
Pics?


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pics?


 
maybe if i ask nicely


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe if i ask nicely


 
Don't 'ask' you must 'tell' her


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe if i ask nicely


 
stand in the middle of the room facing her - tell her you are just taking a picture of your raised foot for the internet - angle the camera correctly - we get your lovely foot and newbie


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> stand in the middle of the room facing her - tell her you are just taking a picture of your raised foot for the internet - angle the camera correctly - we get your lovely foot and newbie


 
Then wink at her


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then wink at her


 
and snigger

and rub your thighs


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't 'ask' you must 'tell' her


 


marty21 said:


> stand in the middle of the room facing her - tell her you are just taking a picture of your raised foot for the internet - angle the camera correctly - we get your lovely foot and newbie


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and snigger
> 
> and rub your thighs


 
Then hit her


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then hit her


 
it will end well


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

this is all going a bit far...


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

Not far enough in my opinion


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this is all going a bit far...


 
only rub your thighs once - don't overdo it


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this is all going a bit far...


 
We are just getting started


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only rub your thighs once - don't overdo it


 
more than once would be a bit creepy?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only rub your thighs once - don't overdo it



Hit her twice though yeah?


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hit her twice though yeah?


 
affectionately


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> more than once would be a bit creepy?


 
I think once could actually be creepier if you do it right


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> affectionately


 
The only language she will understand


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> more than once would be a bit creepy?



you could have several rubs with long gaps between them - and slow ones - quick successive ones would be a bit creepy yes


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think once could actually be creepier if you do it right


 
with tongue hanging out?


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Lie in on Monday?



yes! 



marty21 said:


> you got something else to do, or is it a few weeks off and then think about it ?
> 
> 
> (would be my approach tbh)



I have a plan, but a few weeks til I need to BE WORKING AND EARNING iyswim?


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

i think i may get in trouble for this


----------



## machine cat (May 19, 2011)

i'm off to the pub, just in case


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i think i may get in trouble for this


 
are you naked?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm off to the pub, just in case


 
are you naked?


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
good call


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good call


 
Meet soon?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

worknondrag done, next collegedrag, then busdrag, then finally steakdrag and sleepdrag


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> steakdrag








? 

Right, I am outta here peeps!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

Nope, steak steak


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Steak is all win. 

Dragbus is suddenly very loud


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2011)

I really struggled doing my bra up. 
I need a gentle rub down.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meet soon?



yep


morning all, FRIDAY!


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

Scary hospital drag this morning, I might cry like a big girl


----------



## hiccup (May 20, 2011)

Morning! 

Well busy today. Hopefully the time will fly by. Staff bar in...7.5 hours...


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Scary hospital drag this morning, I might cry like a big girl


 
((((biddly))))

lazyboss cancelled meeting yesterday - thrown a sickie this morning


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

Morning all, happy Freeday  



diddlybiddly said:


> Scary hospital drag this morning, I might cry like a big girl



Hope it goes okay Biddles  



marty21 said:


> lazyboss cancelled meeting yesterday - thrown a sickie this morning



This is dragging on now. 
How sick is lazyboss, nothing life threatening?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning all, happy Freeday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no idea - no one is really sick on a Friday or Monday are they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Bit of a bad news day here, there is going to be redundancies. Not sure when, not sure who though we do have too many people in this department tbf so I am pretty sure we will lose someone.

I am looking into voluntary redundancy but am not sure it will be worth while.

Tbh it is not a surprise but it has still left us all a bit shell shocked


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit of a bad news day here, there is going to be redundancies. Not sure when, not sure who though we do have too many people in this department tbf so I am pretty sure we will lose someone.
> 
> ...


 
Shit Qoggy! I still don't know if my job is safe, and I'd get fuck all redundancy if it isn't -


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

I was in Dirty Dicks last night


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bit of a bad news day here, there is going to be redundancies. Not sure when, not sure who though we do have too many people in this department tbf so I am pretty sure we will lose someone.


 
Oh dear Qoggy...

Sad that this almost seems to be almost the norm at the moment. So is it all pretty vague so far? Been through this a few times and morale is going to be horrid for a while


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no idea - no one is really sick on a Friday or Monday are they?


 


marty21 said:


> I was in Dirty Dicks last night


 
Dick is feeling pretty sick after you being in him last night?


----------



## zenie (May 20, 2011)

LAST DAY TODAY!!

   

How are we all this morning?

Do you think you'll be ok QoGgy?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

Zenie escaping the drag then? 
Any drinks and cakes in the office today or you just sneaking off quietly?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Zenie escaping the drag then?
> Any drinks and cakes in the office today or you just sneaking off quietly?


 
I always try and sneak off quietly to the pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Shit Qoggy! I still don't know if my job is safe, and I'd get fuck all redundancy if it isn't -


 


Badgers said:


> Oh dear Qoggy...
> 
> Sad that this almost seems to be almost the norm at the moment. So is it all pretty vague so far? Been through this a few times and morale is going to be horrid for a while


 
Thanks all - we've been really lucky tbh, in the 20 years I have worked here we have had no redundancys in all that time but have somehow managed to bodge through.

Yeah morale is not great right at the moment, people are trying to be cheerful and having a laugh but what is not being said is weighing heavily on all. Especially in here as I think we all realise that one of us, at least, will probably be asked to leave.

I also just feel useless as this is, well discounting waitressing jobs when I was a student, the only job I have ever had and the idea of going back into the job market scares me shitless. Which at 44 years old is pathetic tbh 

Still it's payday! And we have cake. Just don't ask us to do much work for the day.


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

newbie 1 has just commented on my coaster


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bit of a bad news day here, there is going to be redundancies. Not sure when, not sure who though we do have too many people in this department tbf so I am pretty sure we will lose someone.
> 
> ...


 
 not good news.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah morale is not great right at the moment, people are trying to be cheerful and having a laugh but what is not being said is weighing heavily on all. Especially in here as I think we all realise that one of us, at least, will probably be asked to leave.



I guess there is no indication as to who will be asked to leave. It is not nice for anyone involved and management speculation would be unfair. Normally companies would look to release either newer or more expensive staff but impossible to second guess this. Is there anyone you think might look at voluntary redundancy? 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I also just feel useless as this is, well discounting waitressing jobs when I was a student, the only job I have ever had and the idea of going back into the job market scares me shitless. Which at 44 years old is pathetic tbh



That is pretty normal Qoggy. Almost everyone hates the job market. I would use my time to make sure that my work is totally up to date, as organised as possible and do your personal budgets carefully. Plan for the worst case scenario and anything better than this will be welcome. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Still it's payday! And we have cake. Just don't ask us to do much work for the day.



The silver lining


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie 1 has just commented on my coaster


 
*The* coaster?


----------



## zenie (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Zenie escaping the drag then?
> Any drinks and cakes in the office today or you just sneaking off quietly?


 
Yes!!  *posting live from a wi-fi zone near you soon* 

Bought cakes, out for lunch, and after work drinks 

Qoggy -


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

zenie said:


> Bought cakes, out for lunch, and after work drinks


 
You going out with a bang then chick? 
Causing a scene and letting slip some company secrets?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

Thanks badgers and all.

I can't think of anyone who would look for voluntary redundancy. I am going to look at the figures and have a think about it as tbh I would save some money on travel if I worked in or nearer Maidenhead.

Of the 4 of us in here 3 of us have been here for between 21 and 27 years and the newbie has been with the firm for about 6 maybe 7.

Ach, as you say it's all speculation. Consultations start next week, no time scale but I reckon a month to two before decisions are made.

Anyway, enough of all that. I shall content myself with whistlling "Que Sera, Sera!" Oh and possibly beating up Mr. Moany when he appears later to say "I told you so"


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks badgers and all.
> 
> I can't think of anyone who would look for voluntary redundancy. I am going to look at the figures and have a think about it as tbh I would save some money on travel if I worked in or nearer Maidenhead.
> 
> ...



Newbie would be cheaper to get rid of tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Newbie would be cheaper to get rid of tbh


 
The crisp industry would suffer badly if he goes.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

Aw quoggy that's not good news, but get all the info you can and weigh up your options eh. x


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to look at the figures and have a think about it as tbh I would save some money on travel if I worked in or nearer Maidenhead.



If this is the worst case scenario for you then start here. 

Not an awful worst case scenario to save commuting time and money I suppose. Still not nice and the job market won't be fun but best to plan. As well as the budget it is worth spending time on your CV, understanding what transferable skills you have and also look at what you need to work on. Money is the big worry of course but perhaps some training could be found that is affordable. 

Your employer should give all of you lots of help, especially given the length of service you have. Make sure you understand (as best you can) their minimum obligations to you. 

Not all doom and gloom though Qoggy lass, the country is just stoopid at the moment


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Newbie would be cheaper to get rid of tbh


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> The crisp industry would suffer badly if he goes.


 
Heh, one man loses his job and takes down an industry


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *The* coaster?



Yep, _the _coaster.



QueenOfGoths said:


> The crisp industry would suffer badly if he goes.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ((((biddly))))


 


Badgers said:


> Hope it goes okay Biddles


Not so great, but will ignore it all for now... I have mango and pineapple for breakfast 



marty21 said:


> I was in Dirty Dicks last night


Ooh, I like that pub


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yep, _the _coaster.


 
If the coaster 'seals the deal' then you owe me! 
Think of me as a pimp of sorts yeah!


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If the coaster 'seals the deal' then you owe me!
> Think of me as a pimp of sorts yeah!


 
I'll be thinking of you when it finally happens.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll be thinking of you when it finally happens.


 
Best thing I have read this week


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

East London drag today. 
Getting through it steadily. 

Missing Kebab Friday and beer seems unlikely now. Never mind, it is the weekend nearly. I feel oddly inspired to defrost fridge-freezer, that can't be right.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Not so great, but will ignore it all for now... I have mango and pineapple for breakfast
> 
> Ooh, I like that pub



First time I've been there, been walking past it for YEARS, it's actually alright - few too many city types in there, but it is in the city .

I've just sent lazyboss a couple of emails guaranteed to enrage him, and he will pick them up on his blackberry


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> East London drag today.
> Getting through it steadily.
> 
> Missing Kebab Friday and beer seems unlikely now. Never mind, it is the weekend nearly. I feel oddly inspired to defrost fridge-freezer, that can't be right.



East London?


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Of the 4 of us in here 3 of us have been here for between 21 and 27 years and the newbie has been with the firm for about 6 maybe 7.



I love that he is called Newbie after 6 years!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bit of a bad news day here, there is going to be redundancies. Not sure when, not sure who though we do have too many people in this department tbf so I am pretty sure we will lose someone.


Bad news 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't think of anyone who would look for voluntary redundancy. I am going to look at the figures and have a think about it as tbh I would save some money on travel if I worked in or nearer Maidenhead.


 
Can you play the drums?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bad news
> 
> 
> 
> Can you play the drums?


 
I could learn!! 

Am here till 5.30pm today so am wondering where to wander for lunch. I was thinking Primark maybe....? Though I am supposed to be not buying anymore clothes as the door to my wardrobe won't shut properly already due to the amount of garments in there


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

just emailed boss again - he may well throw his blackberry across the room in primeval rage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

I am eating like a pig today  One large piece of cake and two chocolate bunnies so far and I'm already planning my assault on Tesco's sandwiches later. It is my way of dealing with stress 

When we got stuck in Tallinn just before Christmas on the second day after we were due to fly back I remember sitting at breakfast stuffing as much scrambled egg, bacon, sausage, toast, cheese etc.. in my mouth as possible while Mr.QofG's, who reacts the opposite way, sat morosely stirring sugar into his coffee 

eta: One of the choc bunnies was supposed to be for my strange colleage but I...forgot to give it to him!


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> East London?


 
ExCel stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2011)

eight minutes to the weekend


----------



## hiccup (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> ExCel stuff


 
The sandwiches there are really very expensive


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

I've got an induction hob on my desk to play with


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've got an induction hob on my desk to play with


 
don't get too excited now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> don't get too excited now


 
It has been quite a dull day so far tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

I thought I saw Keith Harris at lunchtime. He didn't have Orville with him so I can't be certain. He should really carry Orville with him at all times so people can be sure it's him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

I've just eaten a 150g packet of mixed nuts  I am EA-TA-THON!

If I had neon's induction hob I would probably cook myself a full english


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought I saw Keith Harris at lunchtime. He didn't have Orville with him so I can't be certain. He should really carry Orville with him at all times so people can be sure it's him


 
I saw Jerry Sadowitz yesterday - I see him fairly regularly as he lives near work - he once asked me if I thought it was going to rain as he was going to cycle somewhere, I confidently told him that it wasn't going to rain

















it pissed down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I saw Jerry Sadowitz yesterday - I see him fairly regularly as he lives near work - he once asked me if I thought it was going to rain as he was going to cycle somewhere, I confidently told him that it wasn't going to rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol - he will hate you now!.

Saw him perform once, he was very, very funny but also very near the knuckle in certain areas. He did, however, supply me with one of my favourite and often used phrases "Not fucking funny!"

Though in his case this was proceded by the name of a number of female comedians which means I cannot now hear the words Victoria Wood without thinking "Not fucking funny"!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I had neon's induction hob I would probably cook myself a full english


 
I don't have anything to cook, so am using it to boil water for tea instead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't have anything to cook, so am using it to boil water for tea instead


 
Excellent 

My strange colleague has just come in to tell us how he 'barked' at some foxes in his garden this morning. This involved making the barking sound and waving his arms around. He will probably not be made redundant!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

I am doing no work today


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent


I might get a water bath out next 



QueenOfGoths said:


> My strange colleague has just come in to tell us how he 'barked' at some foxes in his garden this morning. This involved making the barking sound and waving his arms around. He will probably not be made redundant!


It's a useful skill to have I suppose


----------



## zenie (May 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I am doing no work today


 
You shouldn't have bothered going in then!!  Remember for next time 

2 hours....


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The sandwiches there are really very expensive


 
Yeah 

I have to spend a lot of time here. The food is all shit and pricey  

Will starve myself and sort something later. Fairly fruitful day in the main, plenty of handshakes and stuff. Bit warm for suits and stuff but will be done soon. 

Weekend soon


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

is it beer o'clock yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it beer o'clock yet?


 
Nearly, just keep the faith marty


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

Beer you say?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bit warm for suits and stuff but will be done soon.


 
It isn't pleasant in there when you are suited up.  I managed to avoid the last exhibition we went to there to save costs, but may end up there next year


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It isn't pleasant in there when you are suited up.  I managed to avoid the last exhibition we went to there to save costs, but may end up there next year


 
draggers meet?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

zenie said:


> You shouldn't have bothered going in then!!  Remember for next time
> 
> 2 hours....


Can't do it mate, I walked to work from the hospital, so that was nice - and I'll need the time off when the time comes.


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

off drinking...


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off drinking...


 
You have given up?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> draggers meet?


 
At ExCel? 
The Fox Bar is not really our scene mate


----------



## machine cat (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You have given up?


 
going drinking...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> draggers meet?


 
Maybe, we usually stay somewhere fairly central.  Will have to see if I'm going and what hospitality bollocks I'd have to get out of (it was some jazz club last time, not bad tbf).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> draggers meet?


 
I would be up for this


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

If it's not on a bloody Thursday, then I'd be up for it. Royal Oak?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would be up for this


 
Mayfair meet would be better


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mayfair meet would be better


 
The Punch Bowl - a right mockney knees up?


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The Punch Bowl - a right mockney knees up?


 
There would be pie


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I've been slack on this thread, we have a neon in the city? when?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

Second piece of cake plus some shortbread eaten!! 

I am going to regret this when I have to weigh myself next week


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Oh, I've been slack on this thread, we have a neon in the city? when?


 
Maybe with work, but not until next year

Anyway, time to go!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe with work, but not until next year
> 
> Anyway, time to go!


 
But, but, it's only 4.30pm.........


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2011)

Lazy daggers  

Oh well, weekend is very close now. Might be one of the classics


----------



## hiccup (May 20, 2011)

No-one else (I know) is going to the bar. Boo.

Am therefore heading home right now. Expect to be drinking a chilled alcoholic beverage by 17:35.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2011)

And I'm done... what a long week, back on the bike next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

Just under 15 minutes here. I have done little work this afternoon but then neither has anyone tbh. 

Kind of wish I was going home so I could chat to Mr. QofG's about work stuff but won't see him till later as I am off to Sutton first. I suspect I will eat more at St. Pancras


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2011)

Right, I am outta here - laters y'all


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Meh, Monday


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meh, Monday


 
this ^^^

but 5 days of drag leads me to a week off the drag


----------



## hiccup (May 23, 2011)

Monday. Hmmm. I am unconvinced.


----------



## machine cat (May 23, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but 5 days of drag leads me to a week off the drag


 
 

Only just realised it is bank holiday next Monday


----------



## machine cat (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only just realised it is bank holiday next Monday


 
Thank you for bringing this to my attention


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Morning!



marty21 said:


> but 5 days of drag leads me to a week off the drag


 
I would call you a cunt, but I'm off too


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only just realised it is bank holiday next Monday


I told you on a weekend thread  when yous were complaining there wasn't one until August


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

oh, morning 

4.5 day week this week, followed by a 4 day week... then 10 full weeks


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> then 10 full weeks


 
I think this needs to be reviewed as a matter of urgency


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

It's not right is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

Morning all - quiet here and the milk is off so no tea or coffee. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only just realised it is bank holiday next Monday



yep, so I only have to use 4 days leave 


fail to prepare - prepare to fail


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I told you on a weekend thread  when yous were complaining there wasn't one until August


 
Sorry  

Monday meeting over, had a smoke and now time to win at working


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - quiet here and the milk is off so no tea or coffee. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


 
this needs to be addressed 

Call a staff meeting.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oh, morning
> 
> 4.5 day week this week, followed by a 4 day week... then 10 full weeks



10 weeks!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

Oh ffs - the boss is commentating on every fucking email that she has receives 

But the good news is we do have milk so I do have a cup of tea, which may...just...keep me from killing her!


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ffs - the boss is commentating on every fucking email that she has receives
> 
> But the good news is we do have milk so I do have a cup of tea, which may...just...keep me from killing her!


 
sign her up for goatsee porn


excellent milk news.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Boring sales rep due in sometime today.  Heard a good story about the company a while back (a guy from one of our competitors making a complete tit of himself at their sales conference) but cuntboss doesn't want us to mention it


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Boring sales rep due in sometime today.  Heard a good story about the company a while back (a guy from one of our competitors making a complete tit of himself at their sales conference) but cuntboss doesn't want us to mention it


 
mention it very quietly.

reminds me of the time the Green Party came canvassing, not long after one of their hackney councillors got caught with kiddie porn - I HAD to mention this - I asked him if anyone else had brought this up, he sighed and said, 'a couple of people might have mentioned it'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

We are currently having to re-do our job desciptions (which were last done in 1999) which given Friday's news is a bit fraught!

Newbie has already done his, apparently, and did, in the words of the boss try to "big it up", I doubt if that included "use of the i-phone in order to facilitate the progress of angry birds"


----------



## sojourner (May 23, 2011)

Mornin all

Back in work today, cold turned into flu last week - have to say that wasn't one of the best weeks ever. would be off today too if daughter hadn't caught the lurgy 

Boss did his usual nasty-cunt trick when I rang him to tell him about the funeral...going on about how I've had a 'lot of time off lately'   Yes - I've had 3 days holiday and 2 days off with the flu you fucking cunt on a stick


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mention it very quietly.
> 
> reminds me of the time the Green Party came canvassing, not long after one of their hackney councillors got caught with kiddie porn - I HAD to mention this - I asked him if anyone else had brought this up, he sighed and said, 'a couple of people might have mentioned it'


 


This is the same sales rep who (before I worked here) stormed out of a training session complaining that one of the directors was being deliberately awkward by asking what the benefits of his products were


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Boss did his usual nasty-cunt trick when I rang him to tell him about the funeral...going on about how I've had a 'lot of time off lately'   Yes - I've had 3 days holiday and 2 days off with the flu you fucking cunt on a stick


 
What a cunt


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are currently having to re-do our job desciptions (which were last done in 1999) which given Friday's news is a bit fraught!


 


sojourner said:


> Boss did his usual nasty-cunt trick when I rang him to tell him about the funeral...going on about how I've had a 'lot of time off lately'   Yes - I've had 3 days holiday and 2 days off with the flu you fucking cunt on a stick


 
Work hate!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Lunch soon?


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon?


 
yes- sausage and egg sandwich?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes- sausage and egg sandwich?


 
Nom!

The usual diet fare for me though with the addition of some beetroot as I seem to be addicted to it at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes- sausage and egg sandwich?



Good choice ^ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> The usual diet fare for me though with the addition of some beetroot as I seem to be addicted to it at the moment!


 
Beetroot stains ahoy?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The usual diet fare for me though with the addition of some beetroot as I seem to be addicted to it at the moment!


 
Would you be interested in some beetroot chutney?  Cuntboss made some about a year ago and it's still in the kitchen cos it's awful


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good choice ^
> 
> 
> 
> Beetroot stains ahoy?


 
Very probably 



neonwilderness said:


> Would you be interested in some beetroot chutney?  Cuntboss made some about a year ago and it's still in the kitchen cos it's awful



You make it sound so tempting neon


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Are we going to miss the rain in London today? 
I did not come prepared for rain


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You make it sound so tempting neon


 
I probably wouldn't be very good at the M&S adverts


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Lunch stroll time then


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

on my lunch-time stroll I noticed that the 'notorious' pub nearby has the builders in, it has been closed for months - rumours abound that it will soon be a 'gastro' pub - which would be disasterous for the n'er do wells and wrong uns who went there - 

something needs to be done for them - they need a pub


----------



## machine cat (May 23, 2011)

tinned bombay potato for lunch today


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> on my lunch-time stroll I noticed that the 'notorious' pub nearby has the builders in, it has been closed for months - rumours abound that it will soon be a 'gastro' pub - which would be disasterous for the n'er do wells and wrong uns who went there -
> 
> something needs to be done for them - they need a pub


 
Flying Scotsman?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> on my lunch-time stroll I noticed that the 'notorious' pub nearby has the builders in, it has been closed for months - rumours abound that it will soon be a 'gastro' pub - which would be disasterous for the n'er do wells and wrong uns who went there -
> 
> something needs to be done for them - they need a pub



A drag pub maybe?!



machine cat said:


> tinned bombay potato for lunch today


 
Hot or cold?


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Flying Scotsman?



no, that's a fair old walk from here - 20 minutes or so - a bit far for a n'er do well local


----------



## machine cat (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hot or cold?


 
Hot. It was lush


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Only 2pm and time to start some w**k I guess


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

I have just spent half an hour looking for books in the basement...there are cobwebs down there...and dust. In fact it is like this. But with more books


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Nearly three, getting weary now


----------



## hiccup (May 23, 2011)

I'd be worried about the rest of the afternoon if I didn't have a creme egg to look forward to.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly three, getting weary now


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just spent half an hour looking for books in the basement...there are cobwebs down there...and dust. In fact it is like this. But with more books



Eeek!  



hiccup said:


> I'd be worried about the rest of the afternoon if I didn't have a creme egg to look forward to.



Standard size or mini?


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Saw the video of this the other day


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

hello... I've been busy doing not-work 

and had a sneaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my lunch break.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> and had a sneaky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hit your boss?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

Nah, not seen her today


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

It turns out that Mr ManFlu is a bit of an expert at castrating pigs


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It turns out that Mr ManFlu is a bit of an expert at castrating pigs


 
Wut Wut Wut?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It turns out that Mr ManFlu is a bit of an expert at castrating pigs


 
How did that _ever_ come up in a conversation? 

Wonder if it works on humans...ask him to demonstrate on himself!


----------



## pengaleng (May 23, 2011)

I just submitted 5 more photos to a porn site who's interested in me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just submitted 5 more photos to a porn site who's interested in me


 
Excellent


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wut Wut Wut?





QueenOfGoths said:


> How did that _ever_ come up in a conversation?


Not sure, I tuned in mid-conversation.  Apparently he has many happy childhood memories (I may be paraphrasing slightly) of it from when he lived down south.  Summer job I think


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (May 23, 2011)

T
h
i
s

d
a
y

i
s

r
e
a
l
l
y

d
r
a
g
g
i
n
g
!

N
o
t

l
o
n
g

n
o
w
,

n
o
t

l
o
n
g

n
o
w
,

n
o
t

l
o
n
g

n
o
w
,

n
o
t

l
o
n
g

n
o
w
.
.
.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2011)

Nearly time now...


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Everyone just left


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

15 more mins, then freedom!!!


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Come on bus, rain clouds are gathering now


----------



## Biddlybee (May 23, 2011)

Ah, home... now for tea


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Overslept a bit!! 
Quick coffee and off to the Loseday drag


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 24, 2011)

Morning Badgers!  Is it a sunny day there?

Am trying to drag here, but every website I look at gets temp blocked, and they seem to have blocked my outlook email thingo too.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

It's trying to be sunny YGO... blocked/broken internet is rubbish. I'm struggling to drag my arse out of bed... really only Tuesday?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It's trying to be sunny YGO... blocked/broken internet is rubbish. I'm struggling to drag my arse out of bed... really only Tuesday?


 
Nearly QI Wednesday though


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Badgers!  Is it a sunny day there?
> 
> Am trying to drag here, but every website I look at gets temp blocked, and they seem to have blocked my outlook email thingo too.


 
Not bad in old London Brixton Town - http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4292?area=SW2 

Who is blocking, is that the school or the government oppressing you?


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just submitted 5 more photos to a porn site who's interested in me


 
excellent drag news.

morning all


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It turns out that Mr ManFlu is a bit of an expert at castrating pigs


 

new business opportunity?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nearly QI Wednesday though


This is true


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It's trying to be sunny YGO... blocked/broken internet is rubbish. I'm struggling to drag my arse out of bed... really only Tuesday?



Innit, feels like a Thursday here.  How is it only one day since the weekend?



Badgers said:


> Not bad in old London Brixton Town - http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4292?area=SW2
> 
> Who is blocking, is that the school or the government oppressing you?



It's the gvt, the only pages I can consistently load are urban and the daily mail D)

London weather looking good guys!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Went for the t-shirt, no jumper option today. 
Think I have got away with it just!

Noisy dragbus today but half term next week, so later starts and quieter journeys


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

morning.

looks like it's going to be another wet and windy day


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Got the farts?


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got the farts?


 
as a matter of fact, i do


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> as a matter of fact, i do


 
Tinned Bombay potato lunch?


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tinned Bombay potato lunch?


 
I doubt it was that. 

I have leftover pasta for lunch today. Disappointed as I'm looking forward to trying more random tinned goodness.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## hiccup (May 24, 2011)

Hello neon


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Disappointed as I'm looking forward to trying more random tinned goodness.



When we used to have school fêtes they used to have a 'tin mine'. 
Parents had to donate tins but rip the labels off and then they all got put in a big box/bin. 
Then you paid 5p or 10p to buy a lucky dip can and had to wait to open it later.


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When we used to have school fêtes they used to have a 'tin mine'.
> Parents had to donate tins but rip the labels off and then they all got put in a big box/bin.
> Then you paid 5p or 10p to buy a lucky dip can and had to wait to open it later.


 
 I may try that next week.

In other news, the inane banter has started.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news, the inane banter has started.


 
Anyone mentioned Ryan Giggs yet?


----------



## hiccup (May 24, 2011)

Am on the bus, rather than the bike, for a change. Its going ok so far.


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone mentioned Ryan Giggs yet?


 
Not yet. They're still moaning about the wind (not mine).


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not yet. They're still moaning about the wind (not mine).


 
Missouri?


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Missouri?




Leeds.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

avoided the dragbus today - heard a report of a burst water main on Stamford Hill - so got the dragtrain and dragtube and a different dragbus in


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> avoided the dragbus today - heard a report of a burst water main on Stamford Hill - so got the dragtrain and dragtube and a different dragbus in


 
dragburst


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> dragburst



aye - the normal drag bus is a simpler , quicker journey, but I didn't want to experience dragrage with all the delays and that.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

I'm bag on the dragbike


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When we used to have school fêtes they used to have a 'tin mine'.
> Parents had to donate tins but rip the labels off and then they all got put in a big box/bin.
> Then you paid 5p or 10p to buy a lucky dip can and had to wait to open it later.


 
Fantastic! My Dad won a tin of baked beans on the tombola stall at a local coffee morning last weekend, so my Mum tells me!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic! My Dad won a tin of baked beans on the tombola stall at a local coffee morning last weekend, so my Mum tells me!


 
How much was the tombola ticket?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How much was the tombola ticket?


 
Ah, I didn't ask that  He won some mouthwash as well!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ah, I didn't ask that  He won some mouthwash as well!


----------



## hiccup (May 24, 2011)

I always used to have a muffin on Fridays, to celebrate the fact that it was Friday. But then I moved the muffin to Mondays, to cheer up the start of the drag. This has worked well in recent weeks, but I am now thinking of implementing Muffin Tuesdays instead, as there is something so joyless about Tuesdays. Also, I am hungry. Also also, I didn't have a muffin yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I always used to have a muffin on Fridays, to celebrate the fact that it was Friday. But then I moved the muffin to Mondays, to cheer up the start of the drag. This has worked well in recent weeks, but I am now thinking of implementing Muffin Tuesdays instead, as there is something so joyless about Tuesdays. Also, I am hungry. Also also, I didn't have a muffin yesterday.



Can't argue with that thinking hiccup ^ 

Muffin or crumpet your preferred choice? 
I would go for the crumpet option unless egg is involved.


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

time for __~ ? 

i try not to smoke at work, but i need to get out of this office for a while


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Morning

Feeling a bit better today, not quite as fucking ill anyhow.  Cheered up a bit cos the flyer's out now on facefuck for me support slot


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> time for __~ ?
> 
> i try not to smoke at work, but i need to get out of this office for a while


 
Be careful in that wind


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

Morning.

 I woke up still drunk. It's going to be a funny ol' day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Be careful in that wind


 
A tree blew down behind Mr. QofG's work yesterday (in Maidenhead) due to the wind and I don't believe it is as windy down here as in as northern climes


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> I woke up still drunk. It's going to be a funny ol' day.


 
Whoops  

Hair of the dog?


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> Morning.
> 
> I woke up still drunk. It's going to be a funny ol' day.


 
You still working Stig?


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whoops
> 
> Hair of the dog?



Bloody hell that's a genius idea. 

so far I've done two coffees and a breakfast vindaloo. I think they helped a bit. 

no sign of a hangover as yet. Luckily there's fuckall to do here apart from sit in front of spreadsheets and giggle occasionally.


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You still working Stig?


 
Yeah, I have until the end of June now. most of the others have already gone, every single friday is leaving drinks these days. 

down to four of us left in the big open tumbleweedy plains of the office.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> dragburst


 
haha


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> a breakfast vindaloo.


 



Stig said:


> Yeah, I have until the end of June now. most of the others have already gone, every single friday is leaving drinks these days.
> 
> down to four of us left in the big open tumbleweedy plains of the office.


 
Hope you find something in the meantime missus - at least you have some time in the office to look, eh?


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hope you find something in the meantime missus - at least you have some time in the office to look, eh?



yup, that's definitely a bonus. 

End of June is a definite, as this office is only rented until then. I think come the end of May the proper panic will set in and I'll stop discounting job ads because they're too far away/low paid/not quite right etc.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> so far I've done two coffees and a breakfast vindaloo. I think they helped a bit.



Breakfast of champions there. 
Puts a muffin to shame frankly.


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast of champions there.
> Puts a muffin to shame frankly.


 
sorry about that. I didn't mean to shame your muffin  Was an accident


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Breakfast of champions there.
> Puts a muffin to shame frankly.


 
I had a manky banana


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> sorry about that. I didn't mean to shame your muffin  Was an accident


 
hiccup is the muffin man round here


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> hiccup is the muffin man round here


 
muffin the mule


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had a manky banana


 
I had a not-manky banana.  Have adopted them for regular breakfasts now as the fucking black moths are back with a vengeance and I don't want to eat cereal they may have copulated in, the dirty fucking bastards


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A tree blew down behind Mr. QofG's work yesterday (in Maidenhead) due to the wind and I don't believe it is as windy down here as in as northern climes


 
Was a bit breezy last night, calmed down a lot overnight though


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> yup, that's definitely a bonus.
> 
> End of June is a definite, as this office is only rented until then. I think come the end of May the proper panic will set in and I'll stop discounting job ads because they're *too far away/low paid/not quite right* etc.


 
Urgh, hate that. Good luck m'dear


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Urgh, hate that. Good luck m'dear


 
Thanks! I'm sure it'll be all right in the end. Ther seem to be loads more jobs around than when I last did this, about a year ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had a not-manky banana.  Have adopted them for regular breakfasts now as the fucking black moths are back with a vengeance and I don't want to eat cereal they may have copulated in, the dirty fucking bastards


 
Bananas (preferably not-manky ones) are my usual breakfast fare.  I'm supplementing today's with a snidey mini mars bar though


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> Thanks! I'm sure it'll be all right in the end. Ther seem to be *loads more jobs around than when I last did this, about a year ago*.



Really?  Well that's encouraging.  I am getting weird vibes from my boss, not said owt, but keeping very quiet, for him.  Fuck it, not worrying about it unless it actually happens.



neonwilderness said:


> Bananas (preferably not-manky ones) are my usual breakfast fare.  I'm supplementing today's with a snidey mini mars bar though



they are very good breakfast fare, have to say


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

I don't like bananas. 

I mean, I'll eat one if I'm really hungry and there isn't any other food at all and the shops are all shut and I've already done all my fingernails. But I won't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> I don't like bananas.
> 
> I mean, I'll eat one if I'm really hungry and there isn't any other food at all and the shops are all shut and I've already done all my fingernails. But I won't particularly enjoy it.


 
What about banana bread? That is pretty nice  

I quite like a banana myself


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I quite like a banana myself


 
Slightly green?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Bananas (preferably not-manky ones) are my usual breakfast fare.  I'm supplementing today's with a snidey mini mars bar though


are they being rude to you? 



Badgers said:


> What about banana bread? That is pretty nice
> 
> I quite like a banana myself


that is cake really isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

I like bananas...but not for breakfast. I am sure fruit for breakfast is good for you but it just seems wrong. Breakfast should be fried, toasted or cereal-ised and made of meat, eggs or wheat in the world of Goth!

Fruit is far too healthy for first thing in a morning!


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Slightly green?



this is correct


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

What about blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Slightly green?


 
Yellow all over with no brown ideally


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is correct


agree.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What about blueberry pancakes?



That would be allowed as long as the ratio is in favour of pancakes rather than blueberries



Badgers said:


> Yellow all over with no brown ideally



This is correct!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> agree.


 
this is correct


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I always used to have a muffin on Fridays, to celebrate the fact that it was Friday. But then I moved the muffin to Mondays, to cheer up the start of the drag. This has worked well in recent weeks, but I am now thinking of implementing Muffin Tuesdays instead, as there is something so joyless about Tuesdays. Also, I am hungry. Also also, I didn't have a muffin yesterday.



do you have a bacon sarnie day?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> are they being rude to you?


 


> snide
> adj
> 1. Also snidey [ˈsnaɪdɪ] (of a remark, etc.) maliciously derogatory; supercilious
> 2. *counterfeit; sham*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is correct





diddlybiddly said:


> agree.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yellow all over with no brown ideally


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


sojourner said:


>


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


>





Badgers said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I didn't know snide could mean sham etc..I am impressed by your knowledge of the english languge Mr. wilderness


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


sojourner said:


>


 


Badgers said:


>


 


neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Oh fuck....boss has just gone upstairs to see the big boss, I would imagine it's to discuss staffing in the department


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh fuck....boss has just gone upstairs to see the big boss, I would imagine it's to discuss staffing in the department




maybe big boss is giving the boot to boss?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe big boss is giving the boot to boss?


 
I doubt it, we are pretty sure she will be safe


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I doubt it, we are pretty sure she will be safe


 
are big boss and boss doing to do?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Oh and of course now I am stressed again all I can think of is "What is there to eat?!!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are big boss and boss doing to do?


 
She has just been here for so long that I doubt they can afford to make her redundant!


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and of course now I am stressed again all I can think of is "What is there to eat?!!"


 
muffin
bacon sarnie
big mac
kfc
bk


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She has just been here for so long that I doubt they can afford to make her redundant!


 
that came out wrong - I meant are they in the habit of forming the beast with 2 backs?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


ok  I never heard of no 2


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> muffin
> bacon sarnie
> big mac
> kfc
> bk



Most of those are available pretty close tbf!



marty21 said:


> that came out wrong - I meant are they in the habit of forming the beast with 2 backs?



No, so many types of no! The big boss is very attractive but my boss....less so!


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh fuck....boss has just gone upstairs to see the big boss, I would imagine it's to discuss staffing in the department


 
 

It might be just to discuss the lunch options?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh fuck....boss has just gone upstairs to see the big boss, I would imagine it's to discuss staffing in the department


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It might be just to discuss the lunch options?


 
A major McD v BK debate


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Most of those are available pretty close tbf!
> 
> 
> 
> No, so many types of no! The big boss is very attractive but my boss....less so!




they so are.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

I am like the WiiMe when you are waiting to see what WiiFit age you are and it stands there and twiddles its fingers looking nervous


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and of course now I am stressed again all I can think of is "What is there to eat?!!"


 
The Hand and Flowers set lunch looks quite good today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The Hand and Flowers set lunch looks quite good today


 
Really *goess off to check menu*


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> A major McD v BK debate


 
McDonald's for Breakfast 
Burger King for lunch 
Burger King for Dinner


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The Hand and Flowers set lunch looks quite good today


 
What is?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

http://www.thehandandflowers.co.uk/hand_flowers_menu.php


> Starter
> Game Terrine with Bramley Apple Puree
> Main Course
> Ballotine of Chicken Leg with Braised Puy Lentils
> ...


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

It all looks pretty good. 
Especially the _Crispy Pig’s Head with Pickled Rhubarb, Pancetta and Chickweed_ starter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Well she is back but not saying anything, probably because she's been told not to and also the newbie isn't in today.

I think I will make a cup of tea  Then phone Mr.QofG's and persuade him that he _needs_ to take me to the Hand and Flowers for lunch some time soon


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

I wish I hadn't eaten my lunch for breakfast.


----------



## hiccup (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can't argue with that thinking hiccup ^
> 
> Muffin or crumpet your preferred choice?
> I would go for the crumpet option unless egg is involved.


 
I was referring to an American-type muffin, e.g. of the chocolate or blueberry variety. 

I am a big crumpet fan also though. Love a bit of crumpet, me.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> McDonald's for Breakfast
> Burger King for lunch
> Burger King for Dinner


 
This is correct


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I was referring to an American-type muffin, e.g. of the chocolate or blueberry variety.



So a cupcake then? 



hiccup said:


> I am a big crumpet fan also though. Love a bit of crumpet, me.



Fnarr


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

I can smell jacket potatoes wafting in the window.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Jacket potatoes FTW


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Duplicate post issue 
One on the post count though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *So a cupcake then*?
> 
> 
> 
> Fnarr



Lol  My Dad refuses to acknowledge the existence of cupcakes, they are buns...fancy buns with icing but still buns.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Not sure who they are talking about but the painters/builders on the scaffolding outside are just discussing a woman who went for "a size 8 to a size 19..or maybe 18" in the space of a year and a half and when she went to the doctors a scan showed she had a cyst weighing 18lbs. They took it out and she was back to normal.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

18lbs is only about a stone and a half though


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

everyone go and do this http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349319-Post-your-accents!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It all looks pretty good.
> Especially the _Crispy Pig’s Head with Pickled Rhubarb, Pancetta and Chickweed_ starter


 
Think I would go for "Slow Cooked Duck Breast with Peas, Duck Fat Chips and Gravy" for a main if I was feeling flush.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> everyone go and do this http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349319-Post-your-accents!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 18lbs is only about a stone and a half though


 
The builders were impressed


----------



## kittyP (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 18lbs is only about a stone and a half though


 
My aunt had something similar. 
She has been on a major diet and exercise kick for ages but was still a trouser size 18 and she is only short. 
Turned out she had a massive ovarian cyst and when removed and all the fluid and swelling had gone she was a size 12. 

I guess its like giving birth and losing a lot more than just the actual weight of the baby. 

Still being building site gossip that could have well be over exaggerating


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The builders were impressed





kittyP said:


> Still being building site gossip that could have well be over exaggerating


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Late lunch starts now. 
This means a short afternoon


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> everyone go and do this http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349319-Post-your-accents!


 
no mic or speakers at work


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> everyone go and do this http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349319-Post-your-accents!



will try later

they will probably uncover my hidden bumpkin


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I suspect when you say each word they'll be followed by a 'man' or 'ye nar'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no mic or speakers at work


 
Me neither 

Apparently one of the painters is easy on the eye - I may have to go and check this out in a bit!


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Late lunch starts now.
> This means a short afternoon


 
this is correct


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I suspect when you say each word they'll be followed by a 'man' or 'ye nar'


 
I was thinking "whey aye, man"


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I suspect when you say each word they'll be followed by a 'man' or 'ye nar'





QueenOfGoths said:


> I was thinking "whey aye, man"


 
I'm from south of the Tyne, so don't think my accent is _quite _that broad, man


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm from south of the Tyne, so don't think my accent is _quite _that broad, man


 

Dance ti' thy daddy, sing ti' thy mammy,
Dance ti' thy daddy, ti' thy mammy sing;
Thou shall hev a fishy on a little dishy,
Thou shall hev a haddock when the boat comes in.


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

the fog on the tyne is all mine all mine


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm from south of the Tyne, so don't think my accent is _quite _that broad, man


 
Is that the equivilent of coming from the right rather than the wrong side of the tracks? 

When I watched a drama about Bobby Charlton and the Munich Air disastor the young chap playing Bobby was doing quite a good North East accent ....until Tim Healy appeared as his Uncle and it was like okay, now _that's_ a geordie accent


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> the fog on the tyne is all mine all mine


 
we should all head up to Neon's with some chicken, chips, lager and a fishing rod


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should all head up to Neon's with some chicken, chips, lager and a fishing rod


 
don't forget the dressing gown


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> don't forget the dressing gown


 
good advice - we don't want him to go off on one!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should all head up to Neon's with some chicken, chips, lager and a fishing rod


 
It would be appreciated, Gazza is still busy dealing with the great Byker fire last week


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It would be appreciated, Gazza is still busy dealing with the great Byker fire last week


 
mental fire that


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> mental fire that


 
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...cause-of-byker-scrapyard-fire-72703-28736942/



> I walked to the end of the street and you could feel the heat of the fire.
> 
> People were worried about things that could explode or whether there were poisonous chemicals.
> 
> There were people having picnics and ice creams, it was like a street party atmosphere.


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...cause-of-byker-scrapyard-fire-72703-28736942/


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Just did the shops at lunch (hot out there by the way) and got plenty of boring stuff. What was great was that the soopermarket deli had a sale on. Samosas for 30p were grabbed along with many other Indian style delicacies. The crowning find was the deep fill sausage rolls reduced from £2 to 50p!! Widest sausage rolls I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

I went out and got a Flute from Paul and some butter and sainsburys bacon and egg topping What with a vindaloo for breakfast and bacon & egg sarnie for lunch, I've just lived my day backwards. I even came in pissed and then had an afternoon hangover to complete the effect.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

you ate a flute?


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Oh, one thing I did not get at the deli was the reduced cocktails sausages. They were selling them loose in a massive bowl for 2p each. I was tempted to asked the woman serving to bag me up 113 and be quick about it


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> I went out and got a Flute from Paul


 
Was Paul at band camp too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh, one thing I did not get at the deli was the *reduced cocktails sausages. They were selling them loose in a massive bowl for 2p each*. I was tempted to asked the woman serving to bag me up 113 and be quick about it


 
OMG, Mr. QofG's will be so jealous when I tell him this!


----------



## kittyP (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just did the shops at lunch (hot out there by the way) and got plenty of boring stuff. What was great was that the soopermarket deli had a sale on. Samosas for 30p were grabbed along with many other Indian style delicacies. The crowning find was the deep fill sausage rolls reduced from £2 to 50p!! Widest sausage rolls I have ever seen in my life


 
Will you have massive


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Will you have massive


 
Nah, I am happy with my hideous childlike thumbs


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

oh cmon, it's a posh city baguette, do keep up, city folks


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

atm i'm lolling at GM and VA trying to worm their way out of a massive fuck up 

for once someone other than me has fucked up!


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

I have put some washing on, folded some clothes, now to take bins out and go to the shop to get dinner and then come back and hang out my wash


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> oh cmon, it's a posh city baguette, do keep up, city folks


Is it silver? 



tribal_princess said:


> I have put some washing on, folded some clothes, now to take bins out and go to the shop to get dinner and then come back and hang out my wash


Productive 

My head is still banging, despite, coffee, tea, water and ibuprofen! So much for no drinking last night. ffs!


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

I've eaten too much expensive chewy bread. It was lovely though. didn't really help with the hangover.


----------



## Stig (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is it silver?


 It's brown with big 'oles in it. http://www.paul-uk.com/content/food-breads.php#


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> It's brown with big 'oles in it. http://www.paul-uk.com/content/food-breads.php#


I'm going to try one


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

thinking of a punt after work


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

pint, a *pint *after work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Stig said:


> It's brown with big 'oles in it. http://www.paul-uk.com/content/food-breads.php#


 
I had a Leek and Cheese Quiche from Paul's on Friday at St. Pancras, it was lush


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

Right city too


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking of a punt after work


 
Champions League? Here is my syndicate £10 flutter: 

9 x £1 bets will cover every permutation or the half time VS full time results

*Half Time / Full Time*
Barcelona / Barcelona @ 23/10 - Loss £6.70
Draw / Draw @ 7/2 – Loss £5.50
Draw / Barcelona @ 4/1 - Return £5.00
Man Utd / Man Utd @ 11/2 - Loss £6.50
Draw / Man Utd @ 7/1 - Loss £2.00
Barcelona / Draw @ 12/1 – Win £3.00
Man Utd / Draw @ 3/1 - Win £4.00
Man Utd / Barcelona @ 25/1 - Win £16.00
Barcelona / Man Utd @ 40/1 - Win £31.00

Biggest loss of £5.70 from the £9 stake
Best result would be a win of of £31

*Correct Score *
Draw 4 – 4 at 90 minutes 
350/1 - £1 would give a win of £342.00 plus or minus the win/lose amount on the Half Time / Full Time result


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Champions League? Here is my syndicate £10 flutter:
> 
> 9 x £1 bets will cover every permutation or the half time VS full time results
> 
> ...



Best of British - I would have also bet on Giggs to score


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Champions League? Here is my syndicate £10 flutter:
> 
> 9 x £1 bets will cover every permutation or the half time VS full time results
> 
> ...




let us know how you get on


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Best of British - I would have also bet on Giggs to score



I predict him having an off day  



machine cat said:


> let us know how you get on



Want to chuck in a tenner too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Champions League? Here is my syndicate £10 flutter:
> 
> 9 x £1 bets will cover every permutation or the half time VS full time results
> 
> ...


 
You will be able to buy _a lot_ of reduced cocktail sausages if you win


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want to chuck in a tenner too?


 
I'm good ta. I'll spend it on booze instead.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You will be able to buy _a lot_ of reduced cocktail sausages if you win


 
I doubt I will win but the most we would lose is £6.70 between 5 people  

Always have a quid on 4-4 for the big Champions League games after saying I would, not doing it and not winning £250,000 as a result


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm good ta. I'll spend it on booze instead.


 
Cider?


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider?


 
i'm undecided atm


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm undecided atm


 
Cider then? 

In other news a woman called 'Tuesday' just phoned the office. 
On today of all days!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Doing a target update might kill some time?


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider then?



Argh! Pressure!



> In other news a woman called 'Tuesday' just phoned the office.
> On today of all days!!!


 
That's too mental for words!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Doing a target update might kill some time?



Not sure you want to see it tbh 



Spoiler: Drag


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure you want to see it tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not looking good


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure you want to see it tbh



Oh dear, we are really failing right now  

This was an aggressive target but even so!


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

I have a really weird cold thing, I feel like shit


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, we are really failing right now
> 
> This was an aggressive target but even so!


 
tuesday fail


----------



## machine cat (May 24, 2011)

right, i'm off for the special train


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

people who answer the phone only to say they are busy and can you call them back should be fucking shot, if you are busy then don't answer at all you fucking fucks


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I have a really weird cold thing, I feel like shit


 
Wear more clothes then


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

I have got clothes on, I keep feeling all fluey then ok, then just a bot coldy and just urrrrghhhh I dunno wtf is wrong with me, well I do, but it aint that


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

and I REALLY do have to clean my kitchen


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> and I REALLY do have to clean my kitchen


 
Oven too yeah?


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

fuck the oven, I've lived here 2 years and never touched it


----------



## kittyP (May 24, 2011)

I don't think I have ever cleaned an oven....


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fuck the oven, I've lived here 2 years and never touched it


 


kittyP said:


> I don't think I have ever cleaned an oven....


 
I have cleaned hundreds of the bastards, deep fat fryers too  

The hardest were the pizza conveyor ovens back in the day:


----------



## pengaleng (May 24, 2011)

I am officially dying of lurgy


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am officially dying of lurgy


 
Whisky and an early night! 

Right, I am off to the dragbus. Hope you feel better tomorrow teeps


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Yawn. Awake too early this morning!! Oh well, have coffee, moaning cat and Radio 4 on keeping me company. Not too bad today, don't need to leave the house till 9am and finishing at 4:30pm


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Bored now. Cat is talking at me.  
Might watch something on iPlayer and lay off the coffee.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Blimey Badgers, that ain't half early without an alarm!


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

more training this morning - and i was suppose to read stuff and do some stuff before it...have I fuck -


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Morning diddly, how are you? 

Was too early but got 6 hours kip. Not the ideal 8 hours but will catch up tomorrow night. Grapefruit now for the health


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2011)

It's just me in the office for this fortnight as everyone else is on holiday / made redundant. This has translated as it being pretty busy but the working hours have been more, um, 'flexible'. I'm aiming for a truly epic POETS day to kick the Bank Holiday weekend off.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> more training this morning - and I was suppose to read stuff and do some stuff before it...have I fuck -


 
My tack in that situation is to hide behind the free coffee and biscuits and wait for someone else to pipe up first. Or you might end up with this sort of exchange.

"Would you like to comment on what we've given you so far?"
"Yes, I found your course material ... _interesting_ but I'd like _you _to expand on it a bit more."


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Shattered, got to bed at silly o'clock still buzzing from gym  but finally out of bed.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2011)

I'm wondering how long it would take for anyone to notice if I just didn't fucking turn up at all. I bet I could get a day out of it.


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> My tack in that situation is to hide behind the free coffee and biscuits and wait for someone else to pipe up first. Or you might end up with this sort of exchange.
> 
> "Would you like to comment on what we've given you so far?"
> "Yes, I found your course material ... _interesting_ but I'd like _you _to expand on it a bit more."



I'm convinced the no one has even read the email, let alone read the attachments telling us what we need to do - the trainer is in for a bit of a shock - you don't tell PUBLIC SECTOR WORKERS TO DO STUFF!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Middle of the week drag  

Bank holiday weekend joy ahead too. There needs to be roast dinners ahoy.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm wondering how long it would take for anyone to notice if I just didn't fucking turn up at all. I bet I could get a day out of it.


 
Divert phones 
Go down pub 
Win


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2011)

It's funny though, I reckon I'm actually more productive when I'm just left to my own devices. I do spend a bit of time fannying about on the net and that but I seem to get stuff sorted a lot quicker when I haven't got anyone looking over my shoulder all the time. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2011)

Anyhow, by rights I should be at work in 4 minutes so I'd better have this toast and tea finished. Have a good drag, all.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Yup, I normally get a lot done when on my tod. Plus you get to choose the music/radio


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Right, time to shake off the sofa and hit the shower. Hope I have an ironed shirt.


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

bored already


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Divert phones
> Go down pub
> Win


 Definitely this ^ NVP! 


Badgers said:


> Middle of the week drag
> 
> Bank holiday weekend joy ahead too. There needs to be roast dinners ahoy.


 Ooh, I've not had a roast for a few months and keep meaning to do a big hunk of lamb 

Sardinetrain is hot.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

Morning

No cuntboss until 10ish, so an easy start to the day


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ooh, I've not had a roast for a few months and keep meaning to do a big hunk of lamb


 
Imagine if there was F1 on Sunday and people could have roast watching the race?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Suited, booted and off to Kensington any minute now.


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suited, booted and off to Kensington any minute now.


 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kensington,_Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Not that one sadly, off to see the London toffs.


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

Alright, it's not bed time but still!!!


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

Fucking builders are gonna get me on their doorstep in pyjamas with a kitchen knife in my hand if they ain't fucking careful.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Imagine if there was F1 on Sunday and people could have roast watching the race?


 is there another one? Monaco?


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is there another one? Monaco?


 
Yeah there is!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Monaco indeed.
Could be a bit dull but I like it. 

On the Saunabus now....


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Police all round Hyde Park today. 
Obama about this way?


----------



## hiccup (May 25, 2011)

Sat at home while a man with a clipboard measures my flat


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

Clipboard wanker.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Morning all - they are painting the outside of the building and it stinks  The fumes are making is all feel sick!


----------



## hiccup (May 25, 2011)

I love the smell of wet paint


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I love the smell of wet paint


 
This smells more like wet chemicals


----------



## hiccup (May 25, 2011)

Mmmmm, chemicals


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Bastard doughnuts in the office again, need to be strong


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

Mornin

Still feel shite.  That is all.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Bastard doughnuts in the office again, need to be strong


 
haha 

all well here


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Bastard doughnuts in the office again, need to be strong


 
Send them my way, I'm starving


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

*squishes one in the fax machine*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *squishes one in the fax machine*


 
no, you should stuff it in the cd drive of your computer and attach it to an email.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you should stuff it in the cd drive of your computer and attach it to an email.


 of course!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

incoming...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

There is jam all over my inbox now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is jam all over my inbox now


 
Is that a euphamism ?


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> incoming...
> 
> View attachment 15507


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

urrrghhh I feel like shit!! If I go to sleep or put the telly on the drilling will fucking start again, I'm really cold


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> urrrghhh I feel like shit!! If I go to sleep or put the telly on the drilling will fucking start again, I'm really cold


 
You know how you're always cold?  Well, don't be narking at me or owt, and I know you're ill a lot of the time, but do you do much physical exercise to get your heart rate up?  It's just that I get cold a lot, and find that moving about doing some form of activity for a while really helps with the circulation.


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You know how you're always cold?  Well, don't be narking at me or owt, and I know you're ill a lot of the time, but do you do much physical exercise to get your heart rate up?  It's just that I get cold a lot, and find that moving about doing some form of activity for a while really helps with the circulation.


 
*ducks*


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You know how you're always cold?  Well, don't be narking at me or owt, and I know you're ill a lot of the time, but do you do much physical exercise to get your heart rate up?  It's just that I get cold a lot, and find that moving about doing some form of activity for a while really helps with the circulation.


 
I go down the shop to buy fags, yeah. 

actually I'm thinking of getting a wii fit for my bedroom or some other room there will be space in after moth massacreing and like moving shit around cus I gotta build a cam room for my fuckin eandeavours but I dont suppose there will be much room in there, like once I start real work I;ll be fucking myself on the regular, so will like have to do little dances and shit init


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that a euphamism ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

I am going to have to get up and do some filing now. Maybe I will reward myself with a cup of tea after it's done!


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I go down the shop to buy fags, yeah.
> 
> actually I'm thinking of getting a wii fit for my bedroom or some other room there will be space in after moth massacreing and like moving shit around cus I gotta build a cam room for my fuckin eandeavours but I dont suppose there will be much room in there, like once I start real work I;ll be fucking myself on the regular, so will like have to do little dances and shit init


 
Exercise bikes are one of the easiest ways to get a bit of exercise, pick em up a lot cheaper than a piss fit too.

Just a suggestion anyhow.  Fucking yourself 'on the regular' - depends on the workout I suppose!


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

piss fit lol 

post has arrived and put me in a good mood


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Meeting over. 
Boring mainly but Top Gear were there too 

Lovely day now innit? Really not a day for office japes but must be done. Early finish later might help a bit


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Top deck of the 28 bus all to myself 
Through the mean streets of Kensington as I type. 

QI Wednesday should be interesting, might have to heckle Stephen Fry a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

I will not sit with you if you do this


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

don't think I could ever heckle him.


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I will not sit with you if you do this


 
It's alright I am bringing the.....


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Just went past the 'Famous 3 Kings' pub. 
Had never heard of it before.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

What is it famous for?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It's alright I am bringing the.....


 
Do they flash...'cos they really should


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What is it famous for?


 
Dunno, I think it called that.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

A New Zealand truck driver who fell on a compressed air hose that pierced his buttock has survived being blown up like a balloon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A New Zealand truck driver who fell on a compressed air hose that pierced his buttock has survived being blown up like a balloon.


 
That is like a cartoon accident come to life!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A New Zealand truck driver who fell on a compressed air hose that pierced his buttock has survived being blown up like a balloon.


Is this a thinly veiled "I just slipped and fell onto the hose" story?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is this a thinly veiled "I just slipped and fell onto the hose" story?


 
Honest guv'


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

I wish this porn site would hurry the fuck up already and send me an email  I wanna know if I've got the job


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

Just won a quid on a scratch card!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just won a quid on a scratch card!!


 
An extra sausage roll at lunch for you?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just won a quid on a scratch card!!


 
I still have that scratch card from when you were in London


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do they flash...'cos they really should


 
I think they do


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> An extra sausage roll at lunch for you?


 
I spent it on a horse bet. 'Holy Roman Warrior' at the 2:10 Ayr race. 



Badgers said:


> I still have that scratch card from when you were in London


 
Cash it in ffs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I spent it on a horse bet. *'Holy Roman Warrior' at the 2:10 Ayr race.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cash it in ffs!



Good luck!!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went past the 'Famous 3 Kings' pub.



Here is their blog

Seems like a sporty pub


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I spent it on a horse bet. 'Holy Roman Warrior' at the 2:10 Ayr race.



I might have a cheeky quid too. 
Thanks for the tip mate. 



machine cat said:


> Cash it in ffs!



Nah, gonna get another scratch-card and give it to a street drinker


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Had lunch, feel sick.


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might have a cheeky quid too.
> Thanks for the tip mate.



I hardly ever win on the horses 



> Nah, gonna get another scratch-card and give it to a street drinker


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

i'm having a wonderful day apart from the complaint made against me by a stupid little shit


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

wot, no 'haha '?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I hardly ever win on the horses



I put a quid on the nose 

*11/4*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm having a wonderful day apart from the *complaint made against me* by a stupid little shit


 
For being too cheerful?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Had lunch, feel sick.


 
Oh dear, what did you have?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> For being too cheerful?


 
for having an unacceptable attitude, telling him where he could stick his can of red bull


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm having a wonderful day apart from the complaint made against me by a stupid little shit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm having a wonderful day apart from the complaint made against me by a stupid little shit


 
 and  at them


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I put a quid on the nose
> 
> *11/4*


 
Can't handle the tension now MC


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I put a quid on the nose
> 
> *11/4*


 
5 minutes to go...


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

came in second


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> came in second


 
Oh


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> came in second


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Tonight I am required to go out and watch small children, girls, dance. Then I will be required to....jig.

This does not fill me with joy


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

Can I just channel pickmans for a minute and say ha ha 

That was at Badgers and MC not you Quoggy


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tonight I am required to go out and watch small children, girls, dance.


 
My usual Wednesday too ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My usual Wednesday too ^


 
Do you want to put on a blonde wig and take my place!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you want to put on a blonde wig and take my place!


 
What work with Newbie?


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Had lunch, feel sick.


 
Had lunch, gave myself the shits eating manky salad - should have known better really


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for having an unacceptable attitude, telling him where he could stick his can of red bull


 
That sounds unlike you PM, are you on your period?


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Can I just channel pickmans for a minute and say ha ha
> 
> That was at Badgers and MC not you Quoggy


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Our fail


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, what did you have?


tomato soup



sojourner said:


> Had lunch, gave myself the shits eating manky salad - should have known better really


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm having a wonderful day apart from the complaint made against me by a stupid little shit


 
 gutted


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2011)

I got a honey & mustard chicken pasta salad from sainsburys, it's shit and I feel rougher from having to go outside and I forgot cigarettes and me fuckin spazz hands played up when i was getting monies out so i looked like a fucking retard.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Roughly 1.5 hours to go now


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went past the 'Famous 3 Kings' pub.
> Had never heard of it before.



I used to drink there about 20 yrs ago, when I was going out with a woman in West Ken - it didn't last long - her last words



> I never want to see you or hear from you ever again in my life


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

Oh Marty 

Still her loss and Mrs 21s gain


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> her last words



Had you done anything to invoke this harsh statement?


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Roughly 1.5 hours to go now




I've just got in, training all morning - was dull


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I used to drink there about 20 yrs ago, when I was going out with a woman in West Ken - it didn't last long - her last words


 


Bet she regrets it now, she is probably still in there, broken and sobbing into a glass of cherry brandy, looking up everytime the door opens to see if the Silver Fox she has lost appears again


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Had you done anything to invoke this harsh statement?



rang her one morning when I fell asleep on several tubes, asking if I could crash as I'd ended up nearby (we had already amicably broken up by then) it was a early morning call and she was due to go on holiday a few hours later so she wasn't best pleased with drunken stupid marty - I rang her a few weeks later - and that was her parting line 

my mate then forced me to send her post cards from our holiday a few months later - wish you were here type mirth  

wierdly, I started working at a place in Wimbledon a few months later and got chatting to a kiwi woman who had moved into the her flat - she had moved and never got the post cards 

fast forward about 12 years, i was having a meal in Soho with the current mrs21 - and I saw her in the restaurant - she then spotted me and spent an hour eating one handed with the other half covering her face 

I didn't speak to her.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bet she regrets it now, she is probably still in there, broken and sobbing into a glass of cherry brandy, looking up everytime the door opens to see if the Silver Fox she has lost appears again


 


marty21 said:


> fast forward about 12 years, i was having a meal in Soho with the current mrs21 - and I saw her in the restaurant - she then spotted me and spent an hour eating one handed with the other half covering her face
> 
> I didn't speak to her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

badgers said:


>


 
(((aquarium fish)))


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Oh Marty
> 
> Still her loss and Mrs 21s gain



This is correct 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Bet she regrets it now, she is probably still in there, broken and sobbing into a glass of cherry brandy, looking up everytime the door opens to see if the Silver Fox she has lost appears again



This is also correct.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((aquarium fish)))



This is also correct.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
This is also correct.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Half hour now
Sun still shining


----------



## Biddlybee (May 25, 2011)

Hour here yet, bleurgh.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Super fish!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

I want some evil chicken


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Half hour now
> Sun still shining



  50 minutes here 


ciderbus?


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Super fish!!!


 
that is a bit hypnotic


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

50 minutes.

now... beer or cider?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

machine cat said:


> now... beer or cider?



Train today as we are over in SE1 before going home. 
There may be one small cider.


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

I just got asked to 'sort out an office with four phones' by a tenant.  Fuck OFF.  I've got half hour to go, I'm not spending it running my tits off sorting out all the fucking paperwork, phones, security codes, keys etc. Dickheads.


----------



## machine cat (May 25, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Train today as we are over in SE1 before going home.
> There may be one small cider.


 
I'm think cider too. Had beer yesterday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2011)

Right I am off for turkey burgers...and small children dancing


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am off for turkey burgers...and small children dancing


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Right I am off for QI


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am off for turkey burgers...and small children dancing


 
If you stuff the children full of burgers it might cut short the amount of time you have to dance with them

Red wine and good hash for me tonight


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Cidertrain already, this is good Wednesday.


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

5 minutes


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

and we're back in the room


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2011)

I have six minutes to get to work on time. It's nine miles away and I need a wee first. Odds?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> I have six minutes to get to work on time. It's nine miles away and I need a wee first. Odds?



very long


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2011)

Particularly as I'm still sat here.


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Particularly as I'm still sat here.


 
getting longer - I don't think even Badgers would risk on punt


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

*places bet*


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Morning slackdraggers. Friday Eve is most welcome this week and the long weekend of joy is nearer. Was up a little late today but not badly so. Really enjoyed QI last night, not going to be screened till the winter though.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *places bet*


 
Follows the tipster


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning slackdraggers. Friday Eve is most welcome this week and the long weekend of joy is nearer. Was up a little late today but not badly so. Really enjoyed QI last night, not going to be screened till the winter though.


 
long rainy weekend of joy


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Rain?  
Hope not! 

Oh well, if it rains there is football, F1 and sleeping to do


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rain?
> Hope not!
> 
> Oh well, if it rains there is football, F1 and sleeping to do


 
Been on and off for the past couple of weeks here. 

I'd like to go outside this weekend please weather.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

London looks cloudy over the weekend but not awful

Work has started now. 
Well, not started  but it is passed 9am


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Tank fly boss walk jam nitty gritty  

A rare good tune on the office radio station of doom.


----------



## hiccup (May 26, 2011)

Garage just called. Campervan failed its MOT.

Best part of £600 to get it through. Marvellous.  

Glad my boss isn't in today, am just gonna sit at my desk and sulk. Sulk hard.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Glad my boss isn't in today, am just gonna sit at my desk and sulk. Sulk hard.


 
Get all the office stationary on eBay today. 
Try and recoup the £600?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Garage just called. Campervan failed its MOT.
> 
> Best part of £600 to get it through. Marvellous.
> 
> Glad my boss isn't in today, am just gonna sit at my desk and sulk. Sulk hard.


 
Gutted 

Maybe a punt on the horses at lunchtime will help?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Maybe a pint in the coach and horses at lunchtime will help?



Corrected for you ^


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Corrected for you ^


 
A punt and a pint maybe?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A punt and a pint maybe?


 
You will ruin me


----------



## hiccup (May 26, 2011)

The closest pub to where I work is...The Coach and Horses


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You will ruin me


 
Or make you a millionaire


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The closest pub to where I work is...The Coach and Horses


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> The closest pub to where I work is...The Coach and Horses


 
How is it? 
Good menu?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Or make you a millionaire


 
I would like that. 
We could buy this - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31961102.html


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would like that.
> We could buy this - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31961102.html


 


Convenient for the races too


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Convenient for the races too



I bet the local kebab and pizza options are limited though?


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet the local kebab and pizza options are limited though?


 
We can open our own with the rest of the winnings.


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Argh! Team lunch at 12:30 

What's a polite way of saying "I spend far too much time with you lot as it is. I'd prefer an hour to myself please."?


----------



## hiccup (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is it?
> Good menu?


 
Judge for yourself:

http://www.coachhotelkew.co.uk/dining.php

I've only ever had the chips, but they were pretty good chips. Not a massive fan of Youngs beer though.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Argh! Team lunch at 12:30
> 
> What's a polite way of saying "I spend far too much time with you lot as it is. I'd prefer an hour to myself please."?


 
I'm fucking off for an hour to get away from you cunts


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm fucking off for an hour to get away from you cunts


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Judge for yourself:
> 
> http://www.coachhotelkew.co.uk/dining.php
> 
> I've only ever had the chips, but they were pretty good chips. Not a massive fan of Youngs beer though.


 
Being in Wandsworth I am surrounded by Youngs pubs. 
This one looks pretty standard as does the menu.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Argh! Team lunch at 12:30
> 
> What's a polite way of saying "I spend far too much time with you lot as it is. I'd prefer an hour to myself please."?


 
Give me your office number, I will call claiming to be your bank and ask to move your meeting to 12:45 today.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Give me your office number, I will call claiming to be your bank and ask to move your meeting to 12:45 today.


 
National bank of Uganda?


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Give me your office number, I will call claiming to be your bank and ask to move your meeting to 12:45 today.


 
 Who would you like to speak to?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

Morning all - thought my appointment with the MS Nurse was 11.20am....it was at 9.30am, which I discovered at 9.15am. Cue lots of swearing, throwing on clothes and a 20minute walk done in 15 mins!

I want to go back to bed now!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - thought my appointment with the MS Nurse was 11.20am....it was at 9.30am, which I discovered at 9.15am. Cue lots of swearing, throwing on clothes and a 20minute walk done in 15 mins!


 


Eat some pig to recover


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like cuntboss has made a bit of a fuck up with this months salaries.  I thought she was being unusually pleasant today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Eat some pig to recover



 a bit of pig solves everything tbf!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

One of the candidates from the last series of the apprentice is coming in here shortly


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> a bit of pig solves everything tbf!


 
and tea


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Who would you like to speak to?


 
NooooBeeeeOne of course


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> One of the candidates from the last series of the apprentice is coming in here shortly


 
booby prize?


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> NooooBeeeeOne of course


 


I don't think I'd be able to keep a straight face if you called here. I think I'll say what neon suggested instead.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> a bit of pig solves everything tbf!


 
I have gained about a dozen hog roast followers since my GBM tweets last night


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think I'll say what neon suggested instead.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and tea


 
With a nip of whisky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have gained about a dozen hog roast followers since my GBM tweets last night


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Garage just called. Campervan failed its MOT.
> 
> Best part of £600 to get it through. Marvellous.
> 
> Glad my boss isn't in today, am just gonna sit at my desk and sulk. Sulk hard.


 
bad times


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm fucking off for an hour to get away from you cunts


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> booby prize?


 
He is an interesting young chap. 
Did not win but got fairly close I am told.


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

Drs , done. 
Shopping, done. 
House a bit tidier, sort of done. 
Urbanite popping over for tea and cake, pending. 
Crippling period pain, incoming 
First day back at work, tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

How do marty?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

Feeling a bit tearful and fed up today. Had a bit of a 'moment' at rehearsal last night when I basically questioned something that I, and everyone else, have been asked to do (a comedy jig involving throwing a 'baby' around just before the the curtain call!) and felt wasn't in keeping with the play at all "negates all we have done before" I think was the phrase I used.

Unfortunately this did not go down well and some of the more established members of the company looked at me like I had just shat on their children 

I hate confrontation and also I just am worried I will now get myself a reputation of being "difficult" with this and other locals groups, despite the fact this is the first time I have disagreed in reherasal.

Unfortunately Mr. QofG's was not there (he is in the play too) last night but when I told him about it after he was very "It's shit and so are they!"  which cheered me a bit but I'm still feeling glum


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Half an hour until we leave for team lunch. But I'm going to have to mention that I'm not going sooner.


Hate doing this shit.


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How do marty?



busy, off on holiday at the weekend - and all sorts of *stuff* needs to be done before hand


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling a bit tearful and fed up today. Had a bit of a 'moment' at rehearsal last night when I basically questioned something that I, and everyone else, have been asked to do (a comedy jig involving throwing a 'baby' around just before the the curtain call!) and felt wasn't in keeping with the play at all "negates all we have done before" I think was the phrase I used.
> 
> Unfortunately this did not go down well and some of the more established members of the company looked at me like I had just shat on their children
> 
> ...



we *heart* your diva ways


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> a comedy jig involving throwing a 'baby' around just before the the curtain call!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we *heart* your diva ways



Thank you - I aspire to be a diva *shouts at underling*



neonwilderness said:


>


 
It is meant to represent the King's daughter who in the play is 'lost' then found as an adult. It will be uplifting apparently and the audience will leave with a smile on their face!! Which I suppose is true though they did change the actual ending of the play so it didn't have a 'happy' ending . In Shakespeare's version my character is married off to someone else and we all go away happy and jolly, in this version my character is left onstage at the end sobbing into the coat of my dead husband....before getting up and doing a baby throwing jig!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling a bit tearful and fed up today



Poor Qoggatron  

They can't talk to you about theatre darling, you are theatre!!


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

omg! I well 'had a moment' last night, have we synced 

I just volunteered myself to do some experimental art nudes with that dude what casted my clunge, i am having a fag before I attempt to sort out this mattress which is well heavy so i can go to sleep in my new fucking bed. 

I feel like crap again today ffs

LOL I posted this at 12:12, I got an album on my fb of screenshots of the time cus this happens to me a LOT, almost every time I look at a digital clock, my mate is convinced about angels and white feathers and keeps telling me that my guardian angels are all around me and I dunno how long I can keep up the smiling and nodding. OMG!! I just found a feather on your sofa, that means my angels are about... I aint got angels in my fucking house you idiot I've got feather stuffed cushions.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> busy, off on holiday at the weekend - and all sorts of *stuff* needs to be done before hand


 
*stuff* eh? 

Certain 'deeds' before fleeing the country?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Poor Qoggatron
> 
> They can't talk to you about theatre darling, you are theatre!!



That's right, the fuckers! 



tribal_princess said:


> omg! I well 'had a moment' last night, have we synced
> 
> I just volunteered myself to do some experimental art nudes with that dude what casted my clunge, i am having a fag before I attempt to sort out this mattress which is well heavy so i can go to sleep in my new fucking bed.
> 
> ...



Lol at the feathers 

Sorry you are feeling crap though


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

yeh I forgot where I was going with thast edit, the numbers thing are apparently prompts by the angels to look at the clock and the numbers contain hidden numerological messages


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

managed to get out of it, now I don't have to spend £10 on some poncey pasta


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Nearly lunch which is good
Raining out a bit though which is annoying


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

clouds coming over here in stokey, it's gonna piss down

in fact it's just started.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> managed to get out of it, now I don't have to spend £10 on some poncey pasta


 
Yay! 

What you having instead?


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

I am gonna go tackle this mattress brb


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yay!
> 
> What you having instead?


 
Spaghetti hoops on toast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

I really should go and do something rather than sit on my arse and watch the Chelsea Flower Show on the telly...I don't even care about the Chelsea Flower Show!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Spaghetti hoops on toast



I was going to have that!! But I changed my mind and am having baked beans on toast instead.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Spaghetti hoops on toast


 
A winners meal and cheap too


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Spaghetti hoops on toast


 
Ravioli sans toast here


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was going to have that!! But I changed my mind and am having baked beans on toast instead.


 
I'm saving my beans for next week


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

F1 Qualifying in Monaco is on now and I can't have the sound on yet


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *stuff* eh?
> 
> Certain 'deeds' before fleeing the country?



shredder!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> shredder!


 
Oroku Saki?


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> F1 Qualifying in Monaco is on now and I can't have the sound on yet


 
monaco is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Ravioli sans toast here



 Were you all tapping into my subconscious when I was in the co-op. I picked up a tin of ravioli, then spaghetti hoops  I kind of wish I had gone for the Heniz ravioli now but it was a big tin and too many calories for me...and I don't/can't eat half a tin once it's open!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> monaco is


 
Yeah, we should all go for a drag meet?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

sausage and egg sarnie on toasted bread - 3rd time this week (fat bastard) and a posh latte


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

I've just moved a heavy futon mattress out of my old bedroom and into a new one, I say moved, but I mean clumsily dragged


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, we should all go for a drag meet?


 
to the grand prix? bit hot init?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> to the grand prix? bit hot init?


 
Possibly a bit expensive for us too


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possibly a bit expensive for us too


 
yeah man, I think G is going to the british grand prix, I cant go cus theres a lot of sun at silverstone, no cover and a fuck load of walking


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possibly a bit expensive for us too



a successful accumulator will get us there


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah man, I think G is going to the british grand prix, I cant go cus theres a lot of sun at silverstone, no cover and a fuck load of walking


 
I like G's car - it ROARS!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeh I forgot where I was going with thast edit, the numbers thing are apparently prompts by the angels to look at the clock and the numbers contain hidden numerological messages



Since you mentioned feathers I have been seeing/hearing refences to them! Talked about them on facebook, found one on the sofa (we have feather stuffed cushions) and just flicked past a film on C4 called "White Feather"....are your angels stalking me


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like G's car - it ROARS!


 
haha he gave you 'the experience' then?  

that car is the awesomest car we've had, I told him to get it cus it'll be his only chance to have one and he wanted one for years, I was like get one cus we'll only end up needing something shit we can fit a wheelchair in when I go spazz


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah man, I think G is going to the british grand prix, I cant go cus theres a lot of sun at silverstone, no cover and a fuck load of walking



It is tiring going to these places. 



marty21 said:


> a successful accumulator will get us there



Gambling is one of those life ruining addictions I have so far avoided, you lot are not helping me


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Since you mentioned feathers I have been seeing/hearing refences to them! Talked about them on facebook, found one on the sofa (we have feather stuffed cushions) and just flicked past a film on C4 called "White Feather"....are your angels stalking me


 
angels are all around us, miss 

(apparently)


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is tiring going to these places.
> 
> 
> 
> Gambling is one of those life ruining addictions I have so far avoided, you lot are not helping me



  Man U 4  Barca 4 ?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Man U 4  Barca 4 ?


 
It could happen? 
Those two 4-4 predictions I never bet on haunt me on occasion


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gambling is one of those life ruining addictions I have so far avoided, you lot are not helping me


 
That reminds me. 

I have a quid on 'Joe M' at 2:30 at Folkestone. It's a long shot....


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

this bed situation is harder than I thought, if someone was filming what just happened I'd never live it down, I'm gonna have to screw some slats onto the base ffs


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

ok, ok, what happened is I fell over with a heavy mattress on top of me for a few mins  cus I got stuck under it.


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

is the mattress ok?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Were you all tapping into my subconscious when I was in the co-op. I picked up a tin of ravioli, then spaghetti hoops  I kind of wish I had gone for the Heniz ravioli now but it was a big tin and too many calories for me...and I don't/can't eat half a tin once it's open!


 


Aldi ones for me


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

yes, yes the mattress is fine  

I am having a fag and a double stuffed oreo before I look for a cross head screwdriver which no doubt will take me about 20 fucking minutes


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It could happen?
> Those two 4-4 predictions I never bet on haunt me on occasion



I tried to put a quid on 4/4 but bet365 didn't have a bet, so I put a £1 on 3/3 at 90 mins


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ...and I don't/can't eat half a tin once it's open!


 
I can't do that either! I don't eat from half open packets


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

appraisal and 1-1 in 20 mins flat - some sort of record from lazyboss - he had changed the meeting 4 times before though.


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

what a lazy cunt


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> what a lazy cunt


 
this is correct


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

people are starting to come back from lunch


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

procrastinating...


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I like this.


 
want


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

I've asked me sister to get me some with her fake ID


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

fake ID 

I had a 'Student Card' when I was 16


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

I never needed ID, I think I looked middle-aged at 14


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feeling a bit tearful and fed up today. Had a bit of a 'moment' at rehearsal last night when I basically questioned something that I, and everyone else, have been asked to do (a comedy jig involving throwing a 'baby' around just before the the curtain call!) and felt wasn't in keeping with the play at all "negates all we have done before" I think was the phrase I used.
> 
> Unfortunately this did not go down well and some of the more established members of the company looked at me like I had just shat on their children
> 
> ...


 
Aw sweety. You sound like me. 
I hate being confrontational but people always tell me I should be a little bit more or I end up getting so shat on that I have a breakdown 
But when I do it I feel sooo bad. 
I am sure they will not actually think badly of you and it feels worse in your head. 
x


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

it's just taken me 40 minutes to screw in a single screw and I haven't even got it flush  

DAMN YOU SPAZZ HANDS


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it's just taken me 40 minutes to screw in a single screw and I haven't even got it flush
> 
> DAMN YOU SPAZZ HANDS


 
I woudn't be able to do it properly even with my hands. 
I am just a bit spazz in general though.


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

my fuckin hands hurt now and I'm pissed off

and the flats a fucking mess


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aw sweety. You sound like me.
> I hate being confrontational but people always tell me I should be a little bit more or I end up getting so shat on that I have a breakdown
> But when I do it I feel sooo bad.
> I am sure they will not actually think badly of you and it feels worse in your head.
> x



I don't do confrontation either, although perversely being laid back about stuff can enrage some people


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it's just taken me 40 minutes to screw in a single screw and I haven't even got it flush
> 
> *DAMN YOU SPAZZ HANDS*



This will be the name of the dragger band


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> This will be the name of the dragger band


 

dibs tambourine!!!


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

GM: "He's a Llama farmer and smells like wet Llamas all the time."

VA: "I wouldn't know what a wet Llama smells like."

GM: "I suppose it's similar to a wet Camel."

VA: "Ah.. right"


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Aw sweety. You sound like me.
> I hate being confrontational but people always tell me I should be a little bit more or I end up getting so shat on that I have a breakdown
> But when I do it I feel sooo bad.
> I am sure they will not actually think badly of you and it feels worse in your head.
> x



Shut it you


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

Calm a llama down
Calm a llama Deep down in the ocean blue
Like a barnacle sitting in a tight place
Laughing like a monkey arm
Pulling like a china boy

Caraway
Caraway
Caraway
Noise

Boing Tikka Masala
Boing Tikka Masala

Ooh tooth, tooth


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> This will be the name of the dragger band


 
They will get gigs at the Draggers Arms we are planning


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

badgers said:


> shut it you


 
*oppressor!!!*


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They will get gigs at the Draggers Arms we are planning



This is good


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't do confrontation either, although perversely being laid back about stuff can enrage some people


 
It is even odder how it often enrages me when its other people  @ self


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> GM: "He's a Llama farmer and smells like wet Llamas all the time."
> 
> VA: "I wouldn't know what a wet Llama smells like."
> 
> ...


 
Genuine LOL


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


> It is even odder how it often enrages me when its other people  @ self


 
other people enrage you? 

that is normal - other people enrage me too - but I don't tell them enough or at all tbf


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

I'm gonna go tackle that bed again inna bit


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Just had a meeting with a former apprentice candidate, one marketing chap and two social media people discussing the Ambassador of British Brands  

(((I am ruining the world)


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> other people enrage you?
> 
> that is normal - other people enrage me too - but I don't tell them enough or at all tbf


 
I go for another angle and tell them.


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

almost there people (I will be catching the special train tonight)


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> almost there people (I will be catching the special train tonight)


 
Closer. 
Only three of us left tonight. 
Off at 5pm here


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Closer.
> Only three of us left tonight.
> Off at 5pm here


 
cider bus?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

this stop/start rain is annoying - luckily I drove in, my car is yards from the office  I will listen to music and smoke tabs all the way home


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider bus?


 
Not tonight. I am off adventuring to North London so on the PimmsPutneyTube towards Euston. Naturally there will be a sneaky cider but it will be had on the way. Just the one mind.


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this stop/start rain is annoying - luckily I drove in, my car is yards from the office  I will listen to music and smoke tabs all the way home


 
cider car?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider car?


 

is that a good idea?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this stop/start rain is annoying - luckily I drove in, my car is yards from the office  I will listen to music and smoke tabs all the way home


 
cider rain?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not tonight. I am off adventuring to North London so on the PimmsPutneyTube towards Euston. Naturally there will be a sneaky cider but it will be had on the way. Just the one mind.


 
what are you doing in the glorious north of our great capital city?


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> other people enrage you?
> 
> that is normal - other people enrage me too - but I don't tell them enough or at all tbf


 
No it often enrages me when other people are as 'non' proactive as me or don't speak up. 
Of course I don't say anything though. 
I just seethe at myself (or poor Badgers at home). 
I am such a hypocrite


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is that a good idea?


 
only one way to find out


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

I do occasionally speak up - but that has caused me hassle  - I have got in the habit of getting fucked off with bosses and leaving a job - done it several times since I developed this habit about 10 years ago 

2002 - fucked off with boss - resigned, got another job before notice expired - win
2003 - fucked off with new boss - resigned - someone offered me a temp job straight away - win 
2008 - fucked off with boss - resigned after putting in grevience - got put on gardening leave - win - got a job after about 2 months when the money was running out - win 
2009 - fucked off with boss - didn't resign - got another job which fucked them up - win 
2011 - fucked off with boss   deja vu and all that


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> only one way to find out


 
are you sure nothing can go wrong?


----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2011)

FUCKING RAIN can you just fuck off in time for our footie sesh in the park? Kthxbai!


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what are you doing in the glorious north of our great capital city?


 
Men about dogs and that


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

It is all kicking off here about one of the projects.  Looks like my week off could be quite well timed


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you sure nothing can go wrong?


 
I've thought about it and the worst thing that could happen would be spillage. Best to drink a few before driving to avoid this.


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've thought about it and the worst thing that could happen would be spillage. Best to drink a few before driving to avoid this.



good advice - and I think drinking cider in a cavalier fashion, swinging the bottle around, and yelling cheers to people as I drive past them....is also a good idea


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good advice - and I think drinking cider in a cavalier fashion, swinging the bottle around, and yelling cheers to people as I drive past them....is also a good idea


 
They'll think you're cool as fuck


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is all kicking off here about one of the projects.  Looks like my week off could be quite well timed


 
Excellent news sir. 
I assume that you have covered your arse


----------



## machine cat (May 26, 2011)

right fuck this shit. seriously fuck this shit.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good advice - and I think drinking cider in a cavalier fashion, swinging the bottle around, and yelling cheers to people as I drive past them....is also a good idea


 
Take your shirt off too


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Take your shirt off too


 
moobs ftw


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

machine cat said:


> right fuck this shit. seriously fuck this shit.


 
Man down


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

5 mins to cidercar


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good advice - and I think drinking cider in a cavalier fashion, swinging the bottle around, and yelling cheers to people as I drive past them....is also a good idea


 


What could go wrong?


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

fuck this shit - opens cider - ignition on - laters people x


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fuck this shit - opens cider - ignition on - laters people x


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What could go wrong?


 
I see no flaws


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

kittyP said:


>


 
Hang in there baby, see you very soon for some


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Excellent news sir.
> I assume that you have covered your arse


 
I don't think there's any need, sounds like it's another company's fuck up that we're going to have to sort.  I may take arse covering precautions tomorrow just in case though.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I see no flaws


 
Ships?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> sounds like it's another company's fuck up that we're going to have to sort


 
Name them on twitter


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

omg is it thursday? i thought it was wednesday.... fucking hell....


----------



## neonwilderness (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Name them on twitter


 
wankyarchitects.com

They are from that London, says it all really


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> omg is it thursday? i thought it was wednesday.... fucking hell....


definitely Thursday.


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2011)

fucking hell I'm missing a day again...


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> getting longer - I don't think even Badgers would risk on punt


 
I got in for twenty past eight. No one had noticed. I'm going in at nine tomorrow I've decided.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fucking hell I'm missing a day again...


might mean you got a monster sleep in without realising?


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2011)

Yeah its deffo Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2011)

Epic epic rain in Putney/Fulham now.


----------



## TruXta (May 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Epic epic rain in Putney/Fulham now.


 
 Fucking rain ruined my footie in Regents Park!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking rain ruined my footie in Regents Park!


 
It was a bit mental, not ideal sporting conditions! 

Yawn, early start Friday drag today with coffee and radio. 
Cheryl Cole has no drag, our thoughts are with her at this difficult time


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Bit mental in Brixton last night it seems. All a bit CSI in the centre today  

Dragbus wait is boring but have a pear and a banana to eat. It is kebab Friday but might abstain today for the health. My diet has been awful lately.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound good does it?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Not good.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Doesn't sound good does it?


 
Nothing much in the news. BBC said that a man is in a serious condition after a fight. I guess it is a stabbing as people sound have heard a shot being fired outside KFC. Really not nice. 

Oh well, it is Freeday and a three day epic weekend. Sport, food, cider and gig


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

It is Freeday - and this Marine is getting a pass for this weekend up to next weekend -


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It is Freeday - and this Marine is getting a pass for this weekend up to next weekend -


 
utter utter 

All packed?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> utter utter
> 
> All packed?





Mrs21 has the day off, I'm trusting her to pack for me 


7 clown suits it is.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Excellent  

Not a naturist joint then? 
We should do a naturist drag weekend soon.


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

3 minutes to get in on time. Odds? Will machine cat bet regardless?


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> 3 minutes to get in on time. Odds? Will machine cat bet regardless?


 
am I too late to bet?


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

I should've been there 10 minutes ago but you can still put a quid on if you like.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> I should've been there 10 minutes ago but you can still put a quid on if you like.


 
There's always a chance.

*places bet*


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

I'll give you 100/1, mc. Can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

You lost, I'm afraid mate. I'm not going to make it on time.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Friday Freebie for the draggers: 

Register for a 30-day trial with LOVEFiLM and add at least ten discs to your rental list. 
You will receive a £20 Amazon.co.uk Gift Certificate once your first disc has been dispatched. 
Link is here - http://www.lovefilm.com/partnership...5_1306479781_00c20850b0684faff9d2b250ea315f67

So you get 30 days free use of LOVEFiLM to rent some shiny DVDs and £20 to spend at Amazon.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> You lost, I'm afraid mate. I'm not going to make it on time.


 


Ah well, there's always next time.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday Freebie for the draggers:
> 
> Register for a 30-day trial with LOVEFiLM and add at least ten discs to your rental list.
> You will receive a £20 Amazon.co.uk Gift Certificate once your first disc has been dispatched.
> ...


 


Sounds good.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

Drag train is horrible  but only 10 mins, only 10mins. Then a half day, but another train.


----------



## extra dry (May 27, 2011)

only two hours to go before freedom!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Hateful here


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

People are moaning about pensions and Cheryl Cole


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> People are moaning about pensions and Cheryl Cole


 
I am hearing that in a right Geordie accent


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Just applied for a job


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just applied for a job



good luck. 

All excitement here !

Disaster for our cleaner - just dropped his phone in the loo  he's sitting on the floor trying to dry it  

we have contractors in - lazyboss is very awkward with the working classes - he is trying to make jokes which are followed by nervous laughter


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck.
> 
> All excitement here !
> 
> Disaster for our cleaner - just dropped his phone in the loo  he's sitting on the floor trying to dry it



Have you suggested putting it under a hand-drier?



> we have contractors in - lazyboss is very awkward with the working classes - he is trying to make jokes which are followed by nervous laughter


 
Most people in here are like that


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just applied for a job


 
What's the job?

Not much happening here.  Projects meeting going on downstairs, so I'm in the office on my own.  Should really start some of the work I need to sort before my week off but can't really be arsed


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the job?


 
Admissions Officer at a local uni. 

Bit of extra money and at least it's not here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> People are moaning about pensions and Cheryl Cole


 
Bit she is one of their own, a geordie isn't she ? Surely she and Gazza are the Goddess and God of Geordieland!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Admissions Officer at a local uni.
> 
> Bit of extra money and at least it's not here.


 


There may also be perks during the warmer months too


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bit she is one of their own, a geordie isn't she ? Surely she and Gazza are the Goddess and God of Geordieland!


 
It was Mr ManFlu (southerner) and Mr OneShow (moans about anything)


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There may also be perks during the warmer months too


 
I never thought about that!


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bit she is one of their own, a geordie isn't she ? Surely she and Gazza are the Goddess and God of Geordieland!


 
And Moaty the son of god?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have you suggested putting it under a hand-drier?



He doesn't speak much English, and my Spanish isn't too good - I only worked out he had dropped the phone cos i heard the plop - my desk is near the toilet - good in some ways - not in others -


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> He doesn't speak much English, and my Spanish isn't too good - I only worked out he had dropped the phone cos i heard the plop - my desk is near the toilet - good in some ways - not in others -


 
Can you piss from your desk into the toilet?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can you piss from your desk into the toilet?



If the wall wasn't there I could - tend to use it for pissing - but no.2s , particularly loud no.2s , I go to the other toilet - as you can hear noise from the toilet at my desk


fml


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

Mornin all - stupid busy today


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - stupid busy today


 
bad times 

but it is Friday!


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> If the wall wasn't there I could - tend to use it for pissing - but no.2s , particularly loud no.2s , I go to the other toilet - as you can hear noise from the toilet at my desk
> 
> 
> fml


 
Maybe a funnel and hose could be of some use?



sojourner said:


> Mornin all - stupid busy today


 
morning soj


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

only an hour and a quarter to go!


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> only an hour and a quarter to go!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> only an hour and a quarter to go!


 


Not feeling too good day, a bit weary and my hands are numb. However the Friday spirit is strong here and I may treat myself to a small biscuit in a minute!


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not feeling too good day, a bit weary and my hands are numb. However the Friday spirit is strong here and I may treat myself to a small biscuit in a minute!


 
treat yourself to two!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Not feeling too good day, a bit weary and my hands are numb. However the Friday spirit is strong here and I may treat myself to a small biscuit in a minute!


I have a half day today, so off at 12pm, but I'm struggling like fuck so for once would be happier sat in my office chair for a few more hours 

(still, I'm a cunt, I know)


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Maybe a funnel and hose could be of some use?



I will suggest this at my next appraissal


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
this ^^^ 


getting someone else to take the heat as I'm the cunt on holiday at 5


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> 
> getting someone else to take the heat as I'm the cunt on holiday at 5


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Lunch soon. 
I need some food and some air.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon.


 
kebab?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab?


 
Possible but I should be good


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

I think I will head to Asda to buy a curry in a while.  It'll annoy cuntboss


----------



## hiccup (May 27, 2011)

Man alive, I had a bad hangover this morning. Nearly had to get off the bus to be sick.

Have now drunk 500ml of coke, and eaten a croissant and a chocolate brownie, and feel much better.

Also, I am leaving at 12:30, woo, go me.


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I will head to Asda to buy a curry in a while.  It'll annoy cuntboss


 
Do it just for this ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible but I should be good



It's Fri-kebab-day!



neonwilderness said:


> I think I will head to Asda to buy a curry in a while.  It'll annoy cuntboss



Do it 



hiccup said:


> Man alive, I had a bad hangover this morning. Nearly had to get off the bus to be sick.
> 
> Have now drunk 500ml of coke, and eaten a croissant and a chocolate brownie, and feel much better.
> 
> Also, I am *leaving at 12:30*, woo, go me.


 
 and


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Do it just for this ^





QueenOfGoths said:


> Do it



Waiting for the mutton chop murderer (pension guy) to get here first.  He's late


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Nearly had to get off the bus to be sick.


 
Ew. Not good.

I tested my homebrew wine the other day.  It's really good! I shall be testing more, later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Waiting for the *mutton chop murderer* (pension guy) to get here first.  He's late


 
That is a great nickname


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Is this halfday Friday or something? 
Everyone is pissing off early. 

Bad times here, problems with payroll mean that monies still not here. Barclay's are to blame


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this halfday Friday or something?
> Everyone is pissing off early.
> 
> Bad times here, *problems with payroll mean that monies still not here*. Barclay's are to blame


 
That is not good


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is this halfday Friday or something?
> Everyone is pissing off early.
> 
> Bad times here, problems with payroll mean that monies still not here. Barclay's are to blame


 
lunchtime punt may help the money situation?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a great nickname


 
Nicked from The Simpsons 

Just been to see him, they aren't as big as they used to be


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is not good


 
Three day weekend of woe  

Am sure it will be sorted


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad times here, problems with payroll mean that monies still not here. Barclay's are to blame



Cunts 

I thought it could be done with fast payments these days?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Barclay's have some issue, we phoned them to check.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Admissions Officer at a local uni.
> 
> Bit of extra money and at least it's not here.


 
Would Newbie 1 follow you?


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2011)

Morning chaps  

Slept in my new bed in a new room last night, was like being on holiday


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Slept in my new bed in a new room last night, was like being on holiday


 
Not a Travelodge I hope


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

A train with no toilet! What the fuck is that about then?


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Would Newbie 1 follow you?


 
probably not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> probably not


 
She might pine for you though


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She might pine for you though


 
Things haven't been too good between us recently. I think it's a class thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Things haven't been too good between us recently. I think it's a class thing


 
She is not in your class that is fo' sure!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> A train with no toilet! What the fuck is that about then?







do you have an empty bottle ?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

> Thanks for ordering with Just-Eat. Your order's now with the restaurant, and one of our eagle-eyed supervisors is in charge of its progress.
> Diana Fish Bar., 88 Wandsworth High Street, SW18 4LB Wandsworth
> 
> 2 X Chicken Kebab (Kebabs) - Cubes of filleted chicken skewered with spices £11.60



Oh well, it is Friday


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Things haven't been too good between us recently. I think it's a class thing


 
There is only one language they understand


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh well, it is Friday


 
are you eating both kebabs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is only one language they understand


 
She is not good enough for him!!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She is not good enough for him!!


 
this is correct


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are you eating both kebabs?


 
No, boss man is having one. 
Which is fair as he is paying I guess.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Curry is in the microwave.  Cuntboss will be moaning about the smell soon


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Curry is in the microwave.  Cuntboss will be moaning about the smell soon


 
Does Cuntboss like curry?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Curry is in the microwave.  Cuntboss will be moaning about the smell soon


 
lazyboss is the one who has smelly food around here


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She is not good enough for him!!


 


marty21 said:


> this is correct


 
*wipes tear*

thanks you guys


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss is the one who has smelly food around here


 
future self once put smoked salmon in the microwave


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2011)

I have loadsa stuff to do, but I've been laying on my new bed with my kitteh


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> future self once put smoked salmon in the microwave



this is not correct 


and is this something you will do in the future?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does Cuntboss like curry?


 
No


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No


 
Excellent news


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2011)

I fancy some lunch


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is not correct
> 
> 
> and is this something you will do in the future?


 
odds are high


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I fancy some lunch


 
I have kebab now


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> odds are high


 
*places bet*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Excellent news


 
They are on semi-permanent offer in Asda so may become a regular lunch option


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They are on semi-permanent offer in Asda so may become a regular lunch option


 
What flavour did you for?

I am bored now and would quite like to snooze.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What flavour did you for?


 
Lamb Biryani again, they have a few others but that is the nicest (and smelliest )


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am bored now and would quite like to snooze.



This ^ 

Feels like it should be about 4pm but we are not even past 3pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lamb Biryani again, they have a few others but that is the nicest (and smelliest )


 
I made a lamb biryani from scratch once, using this recipe http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/534257 it was nice but fucking hell it was a lot of work!!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

I only get an hour for my lunch


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I only get an hour for my lunch


 
Nazi Germany ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I only get an hour for my lunch


 
That would be about enough time to plump the sultana's or whatever you have to do


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> plump the sultana's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Apostrophe fail


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Plumping fail


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Anyone else leaving at 4?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone else leaving at 4?


 



You can take that as a No!

Although as my legs are wobbly and my hands still numb I may try and sneak away early!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone else leaving at 4?


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Although as my legs are wobbly and my hands still numb I may try and sneak away early!



I'd suggest you leave now 



Badgers said:


>


 
4:30 then?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone else leaving at 4?


 
no 




but I am off all next week


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 4:30 then?


 
The feeling is 5pm but there is everything to play for


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've already mentioned this!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Mr Big Shrimp brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Big Shrimp brings all the boys to the yard


 


I wonder what he's doing now?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
^ this 

I may be away by 4:30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what he's doing now?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> .


 
I think he was on GBM the other day


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I wonder what he's doing now?


 
I wish I knew  

He would have completed me if I had him.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You've already mentioned this!



it's a gift which keeps on giving...at least until Monday week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think he was on GBM the other day


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 


neonwilderness said:


> I think he was on GBM the other day


 


No!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a gift which keeps on giving...at least until Monday week


 
When you arrive to the overflowing in-box


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When you arrive to the overflowing in-box


 
We should send marty tons of emails so he gets a shock when he finally decides to turn up for work.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We should send marty tons of emails so he gets a shock when he finally decides to turn up for work.


 
He pretends they are fan mail though


----------



## machine cat (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He pretends they are fan mail though


 
I joined the marty fan club and didn't even get a badge


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I joined the marty fan club and didn't even get a badge


 
membership is reward enough


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> membership is reward enough


 
Were you in the Tufty Club?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Nearly 4pm


----------



## pengaleng (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
I've had those! they are LUSH!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I've had those! they are LUSH!


 
Really! Fantastic


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Bets are on for the Champions League final. 
Ideally I want a 4-4 draw to net the big money.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

Just eaten a bag of Galaxy chocolate and caramel bites.  Not as good as they should be.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just eaten a bag of Galaxy chocolate and caramel bites.  Not as good as they should be.


 
 

I fancy a cider now. 
Unusual really, don't know what brought that on.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I fancy a cider now.
> Unusual really, don't know what brought that on.


 
Is it THAT unusual though baj?  hmm?

I fancy just getting wankered tbh.  Red wine and spliff.  45 minutes to lift off.  apart from some cunt of a tenant can't seem to work out how to plug a fucking cat5 cable into his new laptop and pick up on the lan net


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

15 minutes to go here!

In other news I seem to have developed a slight facial tic which gives me a sneer like Elvis 
Though I am hoping this is due to tiredness amd not a permanent thing as I don't want to have comb my hair into a quiff and wear a white jumpsuit!!


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

Any news on your job yet queeny?


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were you in the Tufty Club?



no - I was in the ABC club though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Any news on your job yet queeny?


 
Nothing confirmed yet, consultations are ongoing. Hopefully hear soon though.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is it THAT unusual though baj?  hmm?
> 
> I fancy just getting wankered tbh.  Red wine and spliff.  45 minutes to lift off.  apart from some cunt of a tenant can't seem to work out how to plug a fucking cat5 cable into his new laptop and pick up on the lan net


 
 

I think we are set for the 5pm off here. 
Am barely awake now.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bets are on for the Champions League final.
> Ideally I want a 4-4 draw to net the big money.


 
£1 at 66/1  3-3  at 90 minutes


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

a flurry of activity and suddenly it is 4.22 - just sent loads of emails - and at the end - oh I'm not in next week, contact my colleague if you have any queries


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2011)

Right I am off, good weekend y'all


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nothing confirmed yet, consultations are ongoing. Hopefully hear soon though.


 
Fingers crossed for you 



Badgers said:


> I think we are set for the 5pm off here.
> *Am barely awake *now.



Tell me about it!  Fucking KNACKERED.



marty21 said:


> oh I'm not in next week, contact my colleague if you have any queries


 





















cunt


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

oh and Lazyboss is leaving in about 20 minutes so I have to lock up - I'm pretty sure he has completely forgotten I'm on leave next week, so that email he wanted from me, I'll send at 4.59 - he has to get his part of the appraisal sorted by June 1st - so he won't be able to alter anything - and he has forgotten to remind me about that as well 


big joy


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £1 at 66/1  3-3  at 90 minutes


 
66/1 seems a little short for 3-3
350/1 for 4-4


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a flurry of activity and suddenly it is 4.22 - just sent loads of emails - and at the end - oh I'm not in next week, contact my colleague if you have any queries


 
4:30 finish hasn't quite happened.  But my out of office reply is going on any minute now


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> But my out of office reply is going on any minute now


 
Mine is already on


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 66/1 seems a little short for 3-3
> 350/1 for 4-4


 
bet365 wouldn't give odds for 4-4 - perhaps they know something


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

"I am on holiday until Monday 6th June.  Kindly fuck off until then."


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bet365 wouldn't give odds for 4-4 - perhaps they know something


 
 

I might even watch the game if I can find a stream


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2011)

Going now!


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2011)

Just got tenant to bring me his laptop.  

Showed him network socket.

Showed him cable.

Plugged cable into network socket.

Brought up web page.

He then proceeded to gibber on about how it was asking him for this that and the other.  

Riiiiight.

Thick cunt


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "I am on holiday until Monday 6th June.  Kindly fuck off until then."


 
strangely similar to my message


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Thick cunt









I want to go now please very much. 
Down to 4 of us from the original 5 and I have had enough.


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

Massive fucking row at work between me and one of our contractors today.  Culminated in a complaint to my boss which was rebuffed by allegations of unprofessionalism in the complainant. Proper fucking funny.  The complainant rang me up and wished me a nice weekend at the end of it all, though, suitably rebuffed as she was. I have fucking pissed myself all day.  'Tell it to my boss. I don't intend to discuss this any further' isn't something I get to say very often.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

I emailed myself from gmail to test the out of office message and got the reply telling me I was on holiday next week


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Going now!


 
godspeed


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

godspeed you neon emperor


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

@ marty 

Enjoy your week off, don't go changing. 
Beer when you return perhaps?


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> godspeed you neon emperor


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @ marty
> 
> Enjoy your week off, don't go changing.
> Beer when you return perhaps?



defo - I'm here all summer!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Lazyboss just left 

see you next tuesday he said  

he had forgotten 


err, no

I'm off ALL WEEK!


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

that's it

I am officially holiday cunt  

cheerio x


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2011)

Rozzers on the ciderbus, so it is just the bus


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rozzers on the ciderbus, so it is just the bus



bad times

no cider in the car


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

i like working on a bank holiday because it's double time


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2011)

although it gets a bit boring dealing with people for whom sarcasm is the highest form of wit.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Tuesday already. Bit of a shock waking up early after the three day weekend. Was a great weekend of sport (if you like that sort of thing) and some good beering/relaxing.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

A hot week in London it seems!! Not today but forecast for 20°C plus Wed-Sat


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2011)

Short week ahead. Expecting today to be busy though - things are always a bit mental after a Bank Holiday and its only me in the office.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Short week ahead. Expecting today to be busy though - things are always a bit mental after a Bank Holiday and its only me in the office.


 
I get the feeling I will be busy too. 

Should have left for work earlier to get started but hard to get going today. Dash for the shower now and hope the half-term traffic is kind.


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

morning

another week of fun has started


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Morning


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning


 
morning badgers. good weekend?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning badgers. good weekend?


 
Not a bad weekend. Fair amount of lazing about, some good food and a bit of tidying up. Nothing exciting really, probably not a bad thing over a bank holiday  

Your good self?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Champions league results did not quite work out in our favour.
£10 in the office syndicate. 



> Draw / Barcelona @ 4/1 - Return £5.00



Never mind eh?


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad weekend. Fair amount of lazing about, some good food and a bit of tidying up. Nothing exciting really, probably not a bad thing over a bank holiday
> 
> Your good self?


 
Pretty much the same. Would have liked to have done something but the rain put a downer on things. I did manage to leave the house on Sunday to buy some booze and baccy, so not a total waste.


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Champions league results did not quite work out in our favour.
> £10 in the office syndicate.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You can make your money back this afternoon on th horses.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You can make your money back this afternoon on th horses.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A hot week in London it seems!! Not today but forecast for 20°C plus Wed-Sat


You are thinking of the park? 

morning.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> You are thinking of the park?
> 
> morning.


 
Morning Biddles  

Always thinking of the park here


----------



## hiccup (May 31, 2011)

Confidence is a preference for the habitual voyeur...

Well here we all are again


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> another week of fun has started


 
you're a day late


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

Morning all

I have some actual real energy today!  Went for a beach walk yesterday and that's the most exercise I've had in 2 weeks!  Feel so much better for it   4 day week this week


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have some actual real energy today!  Went for a beach walk yesterday and that's the most exercise I've had in 2 weeks!  Feel so much better for it   4 day week this week


 
 

This is good news


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

finish today at half 11


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> finish today at half 11


 
What time did you start?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What time did you start?


 
8


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 8


 
Long day then


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

just scanned something


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a day late


 
Another 4 days of fun then.



Pickman's model said:


> finish today at half 11


 
Good news


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

I have no energy today


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have no energy today


 
just relax and let the ennui wash over you


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have no energy today


 
I have some, but none to spare I'm afraid.

I've been necking that Redoxon stuff though, and can recommend that


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

Vitamin C? 

*checks in kitchen*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2011)

speed?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Coffee?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

Tea and breakfast maybe


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Tea and breakfast maybe


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Fucking hell

I could seriously eat that right now.  Appear to have lost rather a lot of weight lately, but now me appetite is back with a vengeance!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Tea and breakfast maybe








&








(but about a third of that bowl )


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Vitamin C?
> 
> *checks in kitchen*


 
Yeh - you got any of that?  I'm gonna keep some in the cupboard from now on, am sure it's helped me


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - you got any of that?  I'm gonna keep some in the cupboard from now on, am sure it's helped me


Nah, not at work


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Lunch plans? 
To go out or stay at desk? I am not sure. Should really write some letters and stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

Morning all - late in as had to go to the docs then have spent the last 40 mins just faffing. Now to do some work...or maybe faff more


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Lunch:

Purchase fish for tea.
Bookies.
'Stagg' chilli


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch:
> 
> Purchase fish for tea.
> Bookies.
> *'Stagg' chilli*



Is that for your lunch??


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bookies.



Hmmmm


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that for your lunch??


 
Yup. Never had one before so I'll do a drag report. 



Badgers said:


> Hmmmm


 
I won a fiver on a sratch card yesterday so I'm feeling lucky


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yup. Never had one before so I'll do a drag report



I don't think I have ever had 'Stagg' chilli before. 

Which variety did you go for? 
http://www.staggchili.com/default.asp?req=varieties/


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't think I have ever had 'Stagg' chilli before.
> 
> Which variety did you go for?
> http://www.staggchili.com/default.asp?req=varieties/


 
'Dynamite Hot'


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 'Dynamite Hot'


 
A wise choice sir


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

I accidentally bought 2 packs of wild mushroom risotto instead of mushroom cous cous, so am just microwaving a pack.  However, did not read instructions properly this morning and do not have a 'large bowl - 3/4 pint capacity'.  So I'm probably going to ruin the microwave with spillage


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Wonder how long till this news gets a new thread started?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

It's a thumbs up for Stagg Chilli


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a thumbs up for Stagg Chilli


 
Was it DynamiteHot!?


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was it DynamiteHot!?


 
I'm having to mop the sweat from my brow


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Come on Andy Murray


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a thumbs up for Stagg Chilli


 
Really?  Tinned chilli? 

I did not wreck the dinger, in other news


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a thumbs up for Stagg Chilli


 
Did you have anything with it or just the chilli?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm having to mop the sweat from my brow


 
Excellent!!


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on Andy Murray


 
He is looking good


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2011)

Morning lads  

I've put some washing on and having a sit down before I go all out chemical warfare in my house. Bought some professional grade insecticide off the internet to get rid of some CUNTmoths what have eaten one of my best fucking jumpers. I've tried all the useless herbal shit, this time I fucking mean business.


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you have anything with it or just the chilli?


 
Two slices of bread.



Chilli is done and didn't fuck about with the spice


----------



## hiccup (May 31, 2011)

Went downstairs to get some cash and buy some lunch from the canteen but the cashpoint was broken  so decided to walk to the shops but it was pissing with rain and I don't have a coat with me so I went back inside and went back upstairs and borrowed enough money for lunch from a colleague and went back downstairs and bought a leek and mushroom turnover which was _horrible_ and then noticed that it had stopped raining so I coudl have gone to the shops after all


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Went downstairs to get some cash and buy some lunch from the canteen but the cashpoint was broken  so decided to walk to the shops but it was pissing with rain and I don't have a coat with me so I went back inside and went back upstairs and borrowed enough money for lunch from a colleague and went back downstairs and bought a leek and mushroom turnover which was _horrible_ and then noticed that it had stopped raining so I coudl have gone to the shops after all


 
So all win there then?


----------



## hiccup (May 31, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Went downstairs to get some cash and buy some lunch from the canteen but the cashpoint was broken  so decided to walk to the shops but it was pissing with rain and I don't have a coat with me so I went back inside and went back upstairs and borrowed enough money for lunch from a colleague and went back downstairs and bought a leek and mushroom turnover which was _horrible_ and then noticed that it had stopped raining so I coudl have gone to the shops after all


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on Andy Murray


 
Oh dear


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

hiccup said:


>


 


hiccup said:


> leek and mushroom turnover



Sorry, but what were you expecting?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

My knowledge of turnovers begins and ends with apple....and even then it's a but sketchy.


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2011)

i am bored.. thnk i will arrange a meeting to relieve my tedium


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

Google image comes up with this as a result for "apple turnover"...I think not! I think this is a MaccyD's hot apple pie 

How can I believe the internet if it can't recognise basic fast food.


----------



## hiccup (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, but what were you expecting?


 
It was the only thing I had enough money for. I wasn't expecting much, but it sank lower than even my modest expectations. A few dried up bits of mushroom and leek, no sauce, and pastry that shattered as soon as I looked at it cos it had been sat under a hot lamp thing for a good few days, no doubt.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on Andy Murray


 
Oh, maybe a rally!!


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

queeny - that pic is fucking rank


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Andy Murray!!
Andy Murray!!
Andy Murray!!
Andy Murray!!
Andy Murray!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> queeny - that pic is fucking rank


 
Are you dissing MaccyD's hot apple pie!! Just look at the lardiness calling out to you


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Andy Murray won it!!!! 
Exciting last set that, great point to win the match!!


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Off for a smoke....


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

http://sexymp.co.uk/


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you dissing MaccyD's hot apple pie!! Just look at the lardiness calling out to you


 
I'm afraid I am, yes.  I had the bestest apple crumble made by a mate the other night, and that McMuck just dunt compare


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm afraid I am, yes.  I had the bestest apple crumble made by a mate the other night, and that McMuck just dunt compare


 
Apple Crumble is the best tbf!!


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Apple Crumble is the best tbf!!


 
Oh yes.  I've got guests over from Germany at the mo, and the guy is an ex-chef, who makes the most unbelievably fantastic apple crumble


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

Still so tired, only 50 mins to go, but then gym, homework, cook tea.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

I am hoping my lot here piss off at 5 and we can all head off.


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Not long now...


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not long now...


 
I just googled 'Mr Big Shrimp'


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Still so tired, only 50 mins to go, but then gym, homework, cook tea.


 
Why gym if you're so tired chuck?  Can't it wait a day?


----------



## hiccup (May 31, 2011)

I am working late tonight. Ho hum.


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just googled 'Mr Big Shrimp'


 
and?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Why gym if you're so tired chuck?  Can't it wait a day?


It's a class, I go tomorrow anyway, have college on Thursday, and gig on Friday. I need to go a minimum of twice or else I won't be able to shift any weight ever - my body is weird. Maybe it'll wake me up?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and?


 
Did you see?


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It's a class, I go tomorrow anyway, have college on Thursday, and gig on Friday. I need to go a minimum of twice or else I won't be able to shift any weight ever - my body is weird. Maybe it'll wake me up?


 
I still wouldn't go tbh!! But then I am proper fucking idle


----------



## Biddlybee (May 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I still wouldn't go tbh!! But then I am proper fucking idle


and proper fucking fit already


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you see?


 
no


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no


 
The second search return is Urban75 
Since changing my tag-line


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The second search return is Urban75
> Since changing my tag-line


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2011)

Back for a break, m8s  

I've sprayed chemicals, me washings done, sorted out loadsa crap, basically involving putting a huge piles of clothes in a darks bin bag and a lights bin bag, so I can do a tonne of washing, I need to get some new fabric conditioner, cleaned inside the wardrobes and chemicaled those to, now it's dry I can start hanging loadsa washing.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2011)

Game of two halves at work today. AM: All the phones were fucked so it was eerily quiet and very relaxed. PM: Phones back on and everyone on the end was convinced everything was my fault. Not quite as relaxing.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Phones back on and everyone on the end was convinced everything was my fault.


 
Was it?


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2011)

Only some of it.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2011)

'Now look here sunshine' I got from one bloke. Funnily enough, the phones fucked up at that moment too and he found himself talking to a dead line. Phones have been playing up something rotten today, they really have.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> 'Now look here sunshine' I got from one bloke. Funnily enough, the phones fucked up at that moment too and he found himself talking to a dead line. Phones have been playing up something rotten today, they really have.


 
Sunshine eh? Little a little fucking ray of sunshine?


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2011)

Honestly. How I haven't just told someone to fuck off even once is beyond me.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Ciderbus o'clock


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

NVP said:


> Honestly. How I haven't just told someone to fuck off even once is beyond me.


 
Stiff upper lip sir?


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2011)

Pens down for gin o'clock, lads


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Penis down?


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2011)

Pens down, penis up


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Up eh? 

Bit tired tonight, maybe tomorrow then


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2011)

urgh bad times. My boss turned up at my mates house steaming last night, ended up getting him nicked and then quitting his job today. My mate (who got me this job) recently got a suspended sentence which is now unlikely to remain suspended. And I now have no daily lift to corby.

bad, bad times.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

Fucking hell, dots, that's proper shit. Who got nicked - boss or mate? Or both?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2011)

mate got nicked- boss has just been hit with divorce proceedings by the wife so has gone off the rails. Mate got nicked extricating boos from a pub fight. Boss hasn't told me shit all day, he knows baz is a old friend from way back and he's said fuck all claimed that barry 'texted in sick'

Drama!


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> mate got nicked- boss has just been hit with divorce proceedings by the wife so has gone off the rails. Mate got nicked extricating boos from a pub fight. Boss hasn't told me shit all day, he knows baz is a old friend from way back and he's said fuck all claimed that barry 'texted in sick'
> 
> Drama!


 
Drama indeed. Is there no other way you can get into work other than the lift situ then? How far is it on a bike?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2011)

out of the question by bike- over an hour each way and I'll be fucked if I do that AND an shift on my feet all day. Have to adjust working hours with big boos and get busses as of nrext week. curses


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> out of the question by bike- over an hour each way and I'll be fucked if I do that AND an shift on my feet all day. Have to adjust working hours with big boos and get busses as of nrext week. curses


 
Good thing you've got some flexibility then. Best of luck with it, mate.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2011)

Ten minutes to get in on time and 9 miles to cover. Machine cat - fancy a punt? I can give you 50/1.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll have to finish this tea first mind.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh and I've got to post a letter on the way in, too.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2011)

OK. I'm going now. Honest.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Not good Dotty  

I have dentist drag at 10am so a slower but not pleasant start to the day. 



NVP said:


> OK. I'm going now. Honest.


 
You left yet?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Morning MC


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Right, time for a shower and then off to pay the dentist to hurt me and chide me for my oral hygiene


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

feeling a bit rough this morning. that stagg chilli came back with a vengeance last night and I really could do with a shave.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> that stagg chilli came back with a vengeance last night



How did it 'come back' then?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How did it 'come back' then?


 
in a very painful way.


I couldn't sit down for over an hour


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> in a very painful way.
> 
> I couldn't sit down for over an hour



Oh, dear  

Were things 'dynamite hot' for a while?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh, dear
> 
> Were things 'dynamite hot' for a while?


 
pretty much 

i won't be eating that stuff again (at least not for a couple of weeks anyway)


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> and proper fucking fit already


 
oo err missus!  am not at the moment actually - apart from that beach walk haven't done any bloody exercise at all! 

Mornin all


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

morning soj


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

morning, loads to do today so not much drag (not much drag til September really). Slightly more chipper, but still a bit bleurgh.... I don't think I'm designed to work part-time! Still gig to look forward to on Friday


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 1, 2011)

morning lads 

I think I got a porn 'job' in the bag  I just gotta take some more pics, make a video about myself and like do some questionnaire. 

I think I'm gonna have a spliff and think about it for a while.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> morning lads
> 
> I think I got a porn 'job' in the bag  I just gotta take some more pics, make a video about myself and like do some questionnaire.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have a spliff and think about it for a while.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

What gig is it b?

ouch dotty!!  fingers crossed you get sommat sorted lad.

and well done tp


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

In dentists waiting room with mouth going numb. 
Two extractions, one crown and two fillings to enjoy and pay for  
Dentist is very kind though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> urgh bad times. My boss turned up at my mates house steaming last night, ended up getting him nicked and then quitting his job today. My mate (who got me this job) recently got a suspended sentence which is now unlikely to remain suspended. And I now have no daily lift to corby.
> 
> bad, bad times.


 
Sorry to hear that dotty 



machine cat said:


> in a very painful way.
> 
> 
> I couldn't sit down for over an hour



Oh dear, did it burn? 



Badgers said:


> In dentists waiting room with mouth going numb.
> Two extractions, one crown and two fillings to enjoy and pay for
> Dentist is very kind though.



(((Badger's teeth)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice one teeps 

Ouch Badgers.

Soj - C.W.Stoneking


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

never put a youtube clip in a post before


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

B - think they are fans of a certain Mr T Waits at all?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

possibly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Mouth all numb but the first round is done. Another two nasty appointments to come and then I am up to date. Really want to go home and stay home now but should go into work. Not fun but feels like a weight off having it done. Drag on people...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2011)

what a happy day it is 

arrived nice and late and on my way in an hour


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not fun but feels like a weight off having it done.


 
Aye - that is a lot of work, but like you say, done now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

trolling people in the office


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> trolling people in the office


 
Ooo doing what?  A little inverse class snobbery perhaps?  That's a favourite of mine when faced with posh people


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aye - that is a lot of work, but like you say, done now


 
Not quite all done yet. Two more appointments to fit in the extractions and another big clean up. I have a gap to fill when the £s are available, should it be a white, silver or gold tooth?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ooo doing what?  A little inverse class snobbery perhaps?  That's a favourite of mine when faced with posh people


 
yep  "Balsamic vinegar is just posh salad cream isn't it?"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning all.

I'm still being a cunt, but I've just had an email from the MD saying we have a new salesman starting today.  Stuff like this always seems to happen when I'm off


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

New salesman or saleswoman?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm still being a cunt, but I've just had an email from the MD saying we have a new salesman starting today.  Stuff like this always seems to happen when I'm off


 
 Mind you, someone new to make the tea when you get back!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> New salesman or saleswoman?


 
Man.  I know of him although I've never met him, apparently he has a mutual dislike of cuntboss which is a bonus


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mind you, someone new to make the tea when you get back!


 
I'm not sure how often he will be in the office.  Although it should mean that the new tea boy/apprentice will be getting sorted soon too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Man.  I know of him although I've never met him, apparently he has a mutual dislike of cuntboss which is a bonus


 
Mutual hatred makes for the best of colleagues


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

My Hello Kitty calender has let me down this month. Usually Kitty provides some pithy remark like "No Way!" or "Far Out!". This month, nothing! Just a pic of her getting struck by lightning without even a "Fuck Me!" to accompany it!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm still being a cunt, but I've just had an email from the MD saying we have a new salesman starting today.  Stuff like this always seems to happen when I'm off


 
were you told to "clear your desk" before you left?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> morning, loads to do today so not much drag (not much drag til September really). Slightly more chipper, but still a bit bleurgh.... I don't think I'm designed to work part-time! Still gig to look forward to on Friday


 
Your working part time?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> were you told to "clear your desk" before you left?


 
Just after getting one of the new holiday forms


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2011)

No lunch for me until 2pm, goddammit.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not quite all done yet. Two more appointments to fit in the extractions and another big clean up. I have a gap to fill when the £s are available, should it be a white, silver or gold tooth?



We shall have to see pics of yer nashers   gold, maybe?  



machine cat said:


> yep  "Balsamic vinegar is just posh salad cream isn't it?"


 
  reaction?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> We shall have to see pics of yer nashers   gold, maybe?



The injections are wearing off now 

Oh well, back in the drag and time to do some writing.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Your working part time?


No, I'm typing before drinking coffee 

Meant to say _*I am *_designed to work part-time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel that a 21 hour working week is ample myself


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> reaction?


 
"It's not in the same league as salad cream"

to which I replied:

"People only use it because TV chefs do."


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I feel that a 21 hour working week is ample myself


I _feel_ that too, but it's not happening is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Radio Woman just got me a Marathon (aka Snickers) which should sooth the teeth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "It's not in the same league as salad cream"
> 
> to which I replied:
> 
> "People only use it because TV chefs do."



Tell 'em you can't put balsamic vinegar in egg and cress sarnies . Or dip your scotch egg in it...well you could but it'd be vile!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell 'em you can't put balsamic vinegar in egg and cress sarnies . Or dip your scotch egg in it...well you could but it'd be vile!


 
Will do next time it crops up in conversation 

tbh I don't have anything against balsamic vinegar, it's just nice to annoy people every now and again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tbh I don't have anything against balsamic vinegar, it's just nice to annoy people every now and again


 
Where do you stand on this?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on this?


 


I'd have to try it first.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

due to further beef developments last night I have taken a sick day to avoid the drama. Back at the coalface tomorrow once the dust has settled. 

and if they forget my overtime money AGAIN this week I am going to have barry put john in a headlock and parade him around the factory while I play his bald head like a bongo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will do next time it crops up in conversation
> 
> tbh I don't have anything against balsamic vinegar, it's just nice to annoy people every now and again





(I do have two bottles of balsamic vinegar at home) 



Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on this?



I'd try it, I fucking love ketchup!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'd have to try it first.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd try it, I fucking love ketchup!



It is pretty good. 
Not that strong balsamic flavour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> due to further beef developments last night I have taken a sick day to avoid the drama. Back at the coalface tomorrow once the dust has settled.
> 
> and if they forget my overtime money AGAIN this week I am going to have barry put john in a headlock and parade him around the factory while I play his bald head like a bongo.



Hope it goes well tomorrow dotty


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> due to further beef developments last night I have taken a sick day to avoid the drama. Back at the coalface tomorrow once the dust has settled.
> 
> and if they forget my overtime money AGAIN this week I am going to have barry put john in a headlock and parade him around the factory while I play his bald head like a bongo.


 
Good to keep a low profile until things calm down a bit.

Hope you get your money soon!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

cheers. Bossman has no recollection after his 7th pint. nothing at all of how he landed my mate in a nicking. Mate is looking at doing the ful 20 odd weeks of a suspended because of this nicking and is out for blood. I declined to attend today because it will have been a massive drama
Days pay lost in favour of maintaining mental equilibrium.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers. Bossman has no recollection after his 7th pint. nothing at all of how he landed my mate in a nicking. Mate is looking at doing the ful 20 odd weeks of a suspended because of this nicking and is out for blood. I declined to attend today because it will have been a massive drama
> Days pay lost in favour of maintaining mental equilibrium.


 
Oh dear, that sounds rough!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "People only use it because TV chefs do."


 



machine cat said:


> tbh I don't have anything against balsamic vinegar, it's just nice to annoy people every now and again


 
Especially posh people


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers. Bossman has no recollection after his 7th pint. nothing at all of how he landed my mate in a nicking. Mate is looking at doing the ful 20 odd weeks of a suspended because of this nicking and is out for blood. I declined to attend today because it will have been a massive drama
> Days pay lost in favour of maintaining mental equilibrium.


 
kinell - I'd be fucking going for your boss if I was your mate!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> kinell - I'd be fucking going for your boss if I was your mate!


 
Absolutely - your poor mate, dotty, this must be doing his head in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, that sounds rough!!


 
yeah it is totally the sort of drama I do my best to keep out of.

 on the subject of balsamic I have long noted the correlation between amounts of different balsamics and socio-economic standing. Sticking it as a flavouring in tomato sauce seems to me to harken a new and lamentable turn whereby ketchup is gentrified and accepted into bourgeois circles as back-to-basics neo rusticism. Like when they started doing mini fish and chips.

mini everything tbf. The bourgeoisie are scared of a decent portion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Absolutely - your poor mate, dotty, this must be doing his head in.


 
his missis (our jen) took me in when I was homeless and sorted me out and back into work. She's 7 months preg now with his kid and his other kid by her is a 7 year old with speech difficulties. He's looking at being in the jailhouse when his second son is born. Fucking nora
I'd not have been able to hold my own tongue at boss's behaviour had I gone in today. He's royally fucked one of my long term trust with anything mates.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2011)

Fucking hell (((dotty)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> his missis (our jen) took me in when I was homeless and sorted me out and back into work. She's 7 months preg now with his kid and his other kid by her is a 7 year old with speech difficulties. He's looking at being in the jailhouse when his second son is born. Fucking nora
> I'd not have been able to hold my own tongue at boss's behaviour had I gone in today. He's royally fucked one of my long term trust with anything mates.


 
That is terrible . Can your boss not, I don't know, speak up for him or something and try and explain what went on? Or does he just not remember?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Fucking hell (((dotty)))


^ what kitty said  



Badgers said:


> It is pretty good.
> Not that strong balsamic flavour.


It just tastes like ketchup really, but has a pretty label


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is terrible . Can your boss not, I don't know, speak up for him or something and try and explain what went on? Or does he just not remember?


 
he remembers nothing. And with a suspended sentence they don't care. You failed to keep your nose clean like we asked you to so do the time.

The only silver lining is that bossman resigned yesterday (fleeing in shame) so I now have a permanent position rather than just a maternity cover role. meh, any other circumstances and I'd be happier about that.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Sticking it as a flavouring in tomato sauce seems to me to harken a new and lamentable turn whereby ketchup is gentrified and accepted into bourgeois circles as back-to-basics neo rusticism. Like when they started doing mini fish and chips.
> 
> mini everything tbf. The bourgeoisie are scared of a decent portion.



Balsamic in tomato sauce? The fuck? That's not m/c, that's just a stupid waste of food.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

wait.... _mini _fish and chips??


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

3-4pm drag is near


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> wait.... _mini _fish and chips??


 
bitesized portions of battered fish, half a dozen chips in a wee little cone. Despicable.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bitesized portions of battered fish, half a dozen chips in a wee little cone. Despicable.


 
fucking hell. the world's gone mad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bitesized portions of battered fish, half a dozen chips in a wee little cone. Despicable.


 
Never once seen this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bitesized portions of battered fish, half a dozen chips in a wee little cone. Despicable.


 


machine cat said:


> fucking hell. the world's gone mad


 


Badgers said:


> Never once seen this?


 
I've had this...at some posh do


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've had this...at some posh do


 
We must move in different circles


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> he remembers nothing. And with a suspended sentence they don't care. You failed to keep your nose clean like we asked you to so do the time.
> 
> The only silver lining is that bossman resigned yesterday (fleeing in shame) so I now have a permanent position rather than just a maternity cover role. meh, any other circumstances and I'd be happier about that.


 
Fucking hell - got all our fingers crossed for your mate dotty 

Still, that's not a bad silver lining, eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We must move in different circles



It was at Hampstead Theatre...dahling *air kisses Badgers* 

I think there was also mini sausage and mash on offer as well


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've had this...at some posh do


mini burgers too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

I want this....no, I _need_ this.

http://www.firebox.com/product/3273/Star-Trek-Pizza-Cutter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> mini burgers too?


 
Erm.....maybe


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> mini burgers too?


 
Nothing wrong here!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Come on Andy Murray!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want this....no, I _need_ this.
> 
> http://www.firebox.com/product/3273/Star-Trek-Pizza-Cutter


is _that _a mooncup?  



Badgers said:


> Nothing wrong here!


 oh I need to discuss burgers with you hactually.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want this....no, I _need_ this.
> 
> http://www.firebox.com/product/3273/Star-Trek-Pizza-Cutter



That's brilliant!! 
I think we _need_ one too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> oh I need to discuss burgers with you hactually.



Burgers eh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on Andy Murray!!!!



Oh dear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is _that _a mooncup?
> 
> oh I need to discuss burgers with you hactually.


 
Don't start - I am already suffering mooncup trauma from the other thread!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on Andy Murray!!!!


 
chowing down on murrays mound


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

One person has left and four remain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2011)

Just over 15 earth minutes here, thank fuck as I am knackered.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

fucking hell it's dragging!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell it's dragging!


 
Bad today isn't it? I did not even get here till 12:30 too!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad today isn't it? I did not even get here till 12:30 too!!


 
Past hour has been especially bad. Looking forward to the cider train home.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Looking forward to the cider train home.



Something we can all enjoy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Something we can all enjoy


 
May splash out a few extra pennies and have a pint and smoke in the station pub beforehand.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> May splash out a few extra pennies and have a pint and smoke in the station pub beforehand.


 
Then the train?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

hello all, been away for a couple of weeks, loads to catch up with, feeling so tired and all. going in a bit.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then the train?


 
Nice jumper


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hello all, been away for a couple of weeks, loads to catch up with, feeling so tired and all. going in a bit.


 
Paulie! Paulie! Paulie!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paulie! Paulie! Paulie!


Badgers! Badgers! Badgers!

*feels a bit better already*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

Where ya been then Paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Where ya been then Paulie?


Berlin for a bit and then mooching around at home really. Been doing epic boozing in the process and think I need a couple of days rest from it, starting this evening.

How's things with you diddles?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 1, 2011)

epic boozing ftw


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 1, 2011)

Not bad ta, same old same old


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> epic boozing ftw


In Berlin, everyone walks around drinking from half litre bottles of Pilsner, same as people here drink water. So we felt inclined to join in and haven't really stopped since


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Berlin for a bit


 
How was Berlin? 
I would like to go one day.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How was Berlin?
> I would like to go one day.


Fantastic generally ta


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Fantastic generally ta


 
Good pics, did you eat much sausage?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Paulie! Paulie! Paulie!


 
this

areet chap!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good pics, did you eat much sausage?


veggies hence eating at Vego-World innit 


sojourner said:


> this
> 
> areet chap!


alreet pet, how ya doing sojjy?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> veggies hence eating at Vego-World innit


 
Oh yeah...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> alreet pet, how ya doing sojjy?


 
Ohhh, been a not-very-nice couple of weeks here for me,  but on the up again now, ta


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ohhh, been a not-very-nice couple of weeks here for me,  but on the up again now, ta


sorry to hear that but glad it's on the up again 

right people, i'm offski, enjoy your evenings...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

Nearly there...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2011)

In fact I think I shall fuckthefuckoff now too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Friday Eve already  

Going to be a 25°C hot London day today which is nice. Shame to be at work as always but never mind. Time for coffee and then once more into the breach. Mouth is a bit sore today but overall much much better feeling with my 'new' teeth


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 2, 2011)

One dragging hour of nightshift before my weekend at Sunrise festival. Cider and sunshine here I come!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> One dragging hour of nightshift before my weekend at Sunrise festival. Cider and sunshine here I come!


 
Nice news  

You heading there today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a good un sixtysix 

I'm exhausted again, and not home til 8 tonight... I need the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm exhausted again, and not home til 8 tonight... I need the weekend.


 
Weekend is closer


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

Aye, sooo close.

Your new teeth gold?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nice news
> 
> You heading there today?


 

Not sure might have a sleep then get up in time to get there tomorrow by 8am on other hand might get home and say fuckit lets get there. Decision making after a nightshift is always a bit random.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Your new teeth gold?



Not gold 

They are not totally new teeth, just two of my crumbled stumps rebuilt. I have two extractions to come out then some more cleaning. Once this is done and gums are stronger I have to look at filling one gap, I hope that this can be gold or at least silver for the bling


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> Not sure might have a sleep then get up in time to get there tomorrow by 8am on other hand might get home and say fuckit lets get there. Decision making after a nightshift is always a bit random.


 
Both good options! Are you far from Bruton? 

I would say 'fuckit lets get there' myself but maybe a good sleep is wise?


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2011)

Today's gonna be fun. Much of yesterday was spent in a furious email war with someone who wanted me to fax over some info I'd just emailed them. Heels were dug in, battle lines formed and no ground was given on either side. I'm expecting this to escalate to nuclear warfare today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Today's gonna be fun. Much of yesterday was spent in a furious email war with someone who wanted me to fax over some info I'd just emailed them. Heels were dug in, battle lines formed and no ground was given on either side. I'm expecting this to escalate to nuclear warfare today.



 

No option to post it?


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No option to post it?


 
 When I got the email asking me to fax it, I was sorely tempted to ask for that email to be faxed to illustrate the pointlessness of the situation but sadly professionalism got the better of me. Same person once asked me to refax a five page document individually as it came out double sided at their end. They got fairly short shrift from me then, too. There is history here and it'll all come to the surface today, I'm sure of it.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Both good options! Are you far from Bruton?
> 
> I would say 'fuckit lets get there' myself but maybe a good sleep is wise?



London.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> When I got the email asking me to fax it, I was sorely tempted to ask for that email to be faxed to illustrate the pointlessness of the situation but sadly professionalism got the better of me. Same person once asked me to refax a five page document individually as it came out double sided at their end. They got fairly short shrift from me then, too. There is history here and it'll all come to the surface today, I'm sure of it.



Fax a photocopy of a 3.5" floppy disk. Say the file is on it.
(This was done to an IT support person I know when he asked for a copy of a file.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> Fax a photocopy of a 3.5" floppy disk. Say the file is on it.
> (This was done to an IT support person I know when he asked for a copy of a file.)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning 



NVP said:


> Today's gonna be fun. Much of yesterday was spent in a furious email war with someone who wanted me to fax over some info I'd just emailed them. Heels were dug in, battle lines formed and no ground was given on either side. I'm expecting this to escalate to nuclear warfare today.


 
 Looking forward to the fallout


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Back at the dragdesk again. 
People discussing how good/bad the warm weather is


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Back at the dragdesk again.
> People discussing how good/bad the warm weather is


 
People have only had that conversation once today.


I'm going to keep count.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> There is history here and it'll all come to the surface today, I'm sure of it.



Any news from your Luddite nemesis yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning people - I am being a cunt this afternoon, sorry. Have to go and try on some costumes. Somewhere in Hendon.....not sure where Hendon is tbh...not sure I really want to know either!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning Qogger



QueenOfGoths said:


> Somewhere in Hendon.....not sure where Hendon is tbh...not sure I really want to know either!


 
Hendon Police College, the training centre for the Metropolitan Police is a nice feature


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Qogger
> 
> 
> 
> Hendon Police College, the training centre for the Metropolitan Police is a nice feature



Bollocks, the day I wear my stripey top, mask and bag marked SWAG!

There is an outside chance I won't have to go - I am praying that outside chance comes in then I can just bog off home and enjoy the sun.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2011)

Mornin - anyone else having serious problems with the boards?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin - anyone else having serious problems with the boards?



Ouija?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2011)

Running like a great big steaming pile of shite


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Lunchtime punt anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunchtime p*i*nt anyone?



Don't mind if I do....


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't mind if I do....


 
Pint and a punt?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pint and a punt?


 
Pint, pizza and a punt?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pint, pizza and a punt?


 
sounds good


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sounds good



Yup, can't think of any more words beginning with 'P' for lunch though  

Perfect pint, peperroni pizza and a pointless punt?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the tip for today wise one?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2011)

Have just eaten a carrot grown by a colleague. It was nice. Really carroty.

Right, 10:30. Good time to start doing some actual work.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, can't think of any more words beginning with 'P' for lunch though
> 
> Perfect pint, peperroni pizza and a pointless punt?


 
potato? 

and it's not a pointless punt


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is the tip for today wise one?


 
Ritsi, 4:30 Southwell


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2011)

Argh I feel terrible


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and it's not a pointless punt



Quoted for when the results are in ^ 



machine cat said:


> Ritsi, 4:30 Southwell



I have got 25/1 from Paddy Power and stuck on £2


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quoted for when the results are in ^
> 
> 
> 
> I have got 25/1 from Paddy Power and stuck on £2


 
Each Way?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Each Way?


 
No


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No


 
oh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Have I failed again?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have just eaten a carrot grown by a colleague. It was nice. Really carroty.



Can you see in the dark now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Argh I feel terrible


 
(((kitty))) What's the matter?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can you see in the dark now?


 
No but my hair has gone curly


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have I failed again?


 


Just got a text "not run in a while but could get a place"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just got a text "not run in a while but could get a place"


 
When you say could get a "place" could this mean first place?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pint and a punt?


 


Badgers said:


> Pint, pizza and a punt?


I can't read these without thinking of this thread now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I can't read these without thinking of this thread now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When you say could get a "place" could this mean first place?


 
Would it be of comfort to you if I said yes?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I can't read these without thinking of this thread now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2011)

Jesus wept, is no one else having any trouble with the boards then? 

Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Would it be of comfort to you if I said yes?


 
Yes, yes it really would  

I am waiting until a horse called 'Mr Big Shrimp' to come along then put everything I have on it to win.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

no problems here soj... and g'luck for tonight, you need the nerves to do it I reckon


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes, yes it really would



Well, then yes, yes it does.



> I am waiting until a horse called 'Mr Big Shrimp' to come along then put everything I have on it to win.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Jesus wept, is no one else having any trouble with the boards then?
> 
> Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*


 
Good luck!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Jesus wept, is no one else having any trouble with the boards then?



Surfboards? 



sojourner said:


> Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*



You is gonna be famous Sojjy. 
Then you will forget all of us and spend time with your new friends


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Jesus wept, is no one else having any trouble with the boards then?
> 
> Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*


 
Fantastic, and good luck


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Aye B that's what I keep being told!  It's good that I have to drive to both of the support slots, that way I won't get pissed   Only done it once pissed and it was nowhere near as effective


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Then you will forget all of us and spend time with your new friends


 
Never, bajjy - NEVER!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((kitty))) What's the matter?


 
I was feeling fluey yesterday and thought "I know what'll fix that! GIN!" 
Now I feel ill and hung over 

I am not having any more probs that normal with the boards Soj. It's always pretty slow here though. 
Good luck for your gig


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

__~ 

There is a lass sunbathing in the park in shorts and a bra. 
It would never have happened in Victorian times.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I was feeling fluey yesterday and thought "I know what'll fix that! GIN!"
> *Now I feel ill and hung over*
> 
> I am not having any more probs that normal with the boards Soj. It's always pretty slow here though.
> Good luck for your gig



Oh dear - I like your thinking regarding the gin remedy though 

Still waiting on whether or not I have to schlep to Hendon this afternoon. At least I get to go via St. Pancras which is rather a nice station and I could treat myself to a coffee...and maybe a bun...on the way back.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I was feeling fluey yesterday and *thought "I know what'll fix that! GIN!" *
> Now I feel ill and hung over


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

kittyP said:


> "I know what'll fix that! GIN!"


 
That's my girl


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Lunch soon  
Well, in about 1-2 hours here.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch soon
> Well, in about 1-2 hours here.


 
Already eaten. Will nip out to town in a few minutes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *Already eaten*. Will nip out to town in a few minutes.


 
Stagg chilli...?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stagg chilli...?


 
 not after the other day!

I had Sainsbury's basics spaghetti


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had Sainsbury's basics spaghetti



On anything?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On anything?


 
No


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No


 
In a bowl? 
Use any cutlery? 
Hot or cold?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 2, 2011)

No drag today, super-busy, PLUS I've got a job interview at 3.30. Tiny bit of nerves....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No drag today, super-busy, PLUS *I've got a job interview at 3.30*. Tiny bit of nerves....


 
Good luck!!

The opposite of busy here, we have fuck all to do at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No drag today, super-busy, PLUS I've got a job interview at 3.30. Tiny bit of nerves....


 
Exciting times. 
More money, greater powers?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

Late lunch.
Off for a stroll


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In a bowl?
> Use any cutlery?
> Hot or cold?


 
yes
a spoon
hot



alone in the office now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Jesus wept, is no one else having any trouble with the boards then?
> 
> Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*


Sounds like you need a manager to me, 50/50 and the job's a good un 

G'luck sojjy, break a leg and all that...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> The opposite of busy here, we have fuck all to do at the moment



Thanks quoggy!



Badgers said:


> Exciting times.
> More money, greater powers?


 
Yes to both, please. Good thing is they approached me - I'm meeting the CEO today "for a coffee". I'm of course treating it very much like a job interview.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yes
> a spoon
> hot



Pure class  



machine cat said:


> alone in the office now



How does Newbie 1's chair smell?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes to both, please. Good thing is they approached me - I'm meeting the CEO today "for a coffee". I'm of course treating it very much like a job interview.


 
Got your lucky tie on?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got your lucky tie on?


It's the lucky pants I often find to be the deal-clincher


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How does Newbie 1's chair smell?


 
Like fresh roses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

No costume trying on so home now with a grumpy and rather grubby cat!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 2, 2011)

i need to delete pics off my phone, theres like 4.6 gig :|


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

can't you post them up here first?

*hopeful*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

think she might've already  

I really want to go to bed now, 4 hours til I get home though... fuck this week, even with a bank holiday.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

thinking about the pub again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

yes, i avoided pub last night, but really really really feel like a pint this evening


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, i avoided pub last night, but really really really feel like a pint this evening


 
I might leave early to avoid the 5 o'clock rush.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I might leave early to avoid the 5 o'clock rush.


good move that man


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

Badgers - that horse failed even to place 

Should able to get a refund of my brother if you've still got the slip.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Badgers - that horse failed even to place



Bugger.....

Oh well, time to head off I feel


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Looking forward to the fallout


 


Badgers said:


> Any news from your Luddite nemesis yet?



A bit disappointing, I'm afraid. She's been studiously avoiding me since our little contretemps. Normally she'd phone me 4 or 5 times a day with various bits and bobs but today I only spoke to her twice and that was when I phoned her. The issue of faxing details already emailed was not raised, funnily enough, although during the conversation I sensed the presence of enough fucking elephants in the room to fill at least a couple of Serengeti's. 



sojourner said:


> Anyhoo - wish me luck folks for tonight, first proper gig!  Got offered another one too at the end of the month.  If I do all of the ones in my diary, I've got 6 fucking performances this month  *shitting bricks*



Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 2, 2011)

...and home. I'm too tired to even take my shoes off


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2011)

unbeknownst to me the overtime rate works as that you only hit the time and a half bracket if you do over 37 and a half hours per week. My skiving to avoid drama means I'm doing overtime for free :shakes fist: 
In the last week though my familiarity with the machines and the parts has come together so much it isn'er it is. 

Mate wasn't in, probation advised him to go to CAN so he's done that today (he doesn't need alcohol counselling but the probation have advised that this will look good. It's not the current minor hoo-ha thats the issue, it is the suspended hanging over him)

and some cunt forgot to buy milk (me) so it was a black coffee day. I'm writing this whole week off as total bollocks and starting fresh on monday- a peacable long term CNC engineer isbeing safe hands for now but doesn't want it for ever.  Monday is a new day
(tommorow is poets day so counts for nothing)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> unbeknownst to me the overtime rate works as that you only hit the time and a half bracket if you do over 37 and a half hours per week. My skiving to avoid drama means I'm doing overtime for free :shakes fist:
> In the last week though my familiarity with the machines and the parts has come together so much it isn'er it is.
> 
> Mate wasn't in, probation advised him to go to CAN so he's done that today (he doesn't need alcohol counselling but the probation have advised that this will look good. It's not the current minor hoo-ha thats the issue, it is the suspended hanging over him)
> ...


 
Not a good week eh? 

Hope your mate fairs well. He's not up before the bench is he?

As for the milk situ you need a rota and/or some fucker to buy it while you all chip in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> unbeknownst to me the overtime rate works as that you only hit the time and a half bracket if you do over 37 and a half hours per week. My skiving to avoid drama means I'm doing overtime for free :shakes fist:
> In the last week though my familiarity with the machines and the parts has come together so much it isn'er it is.
> 
> Mate wasn't in, probation advised him to go to CAN so he's done that today (he doesn't need alcohol counselling but the probation have advised that this will look good. It's not the current minor hoo-ha thats the issue, it is the suspended hanging over him)
> ...



Hope things are better next week dotty, for you and your mate.


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2011)

Fucking hell, DC, that's rough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucking hell, DC, that's rough.


 
c'est la vie mate.  If my freind can avoid the this term or avoid having broken his rules of suspended (I don't know how that works- bound over to keep the peace or whatever is not the same thing. IIRC probationary terms can set specific individual terms. I am not a lawyer), then all will be moderately well in the garden of kettering.

onwards to monday and the new regime!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy FRIDAY mc


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

*looks out window*

I think I'm going to be a cunt this afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Happy FRIDAY mc


 
happy freeday dids!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 3, 2011)

BLAM! Friday all up in your faces.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

morning hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning mc


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mornin all

Last night went fucking brilliantly!   Managed to remember all the ones I'd memorised (5 fucking pomes, man!), and was surprisingly calm before and during, I think cos I'd practised so fucking much.

Anyhoo - knackered today, only got 3 hours kip thanks to being too wired to sleep and also sleeping with the snoriest person in the WORLD   Still - FREEEEEEDAYYYYYYY! Yeeeehaaaa


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad it went well last night soj 

Any pics?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Glad it went well last night soj
> 
> Any pics?


 
Waiting for pics mate, also got someone to video it, but I have to fettle the equipment and software first, and tbh, the lighting is a bit shit in that venue, so the tiny bit I've seen, you can't bloody see me properly.  Should be able to hear me though   Will put up linky if I manage to do it today


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Waiting for pics mate, also got someone to video it, but I have to fettle the equipment and software first, and tbh, the lighting is a bit shit in that venue, so the tiny bit I've seen, you can't bloody see me properly.  Should be able to hear me though   Will put up linky if I manage to do it today


 
Looking forward to it  Any offensive pomes or props this time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning all!!

Well done Soj, that sounds like a great night.

No boss here today - hurrah! - so we may just play.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic soj, you must have been buzzing


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Looking forward to it  Any offensive pomes or props this time?



Nah, no offensive stuff this time hehe.  Well unless you count the companion piece to one of them, which goes on about religion (in the form of jesus) sexually abusing Mary.  Yeh, apart from that then 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Well done Soj, that sounds like a great night.



Cheers queeny - proper enjoyed it 



diddlybiddly said:


> Fantastic soj, you must have been buzzing


 
Really was mate - bit of a bastard not being able to sleep afterwards, but yeh.  Got another at the end of the month too


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Nah, no offensive stuff this time hehe.  Well unless you count the companion piece to one of them, which goes on about religion (in the form of jesus) sexually abusing Mary.  Yeh, apart from that then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

Meh


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

morning badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

how's your mouth?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

btw, I saw this book in a charity shop the other day, I didn't buy it sorry


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

That book is all win  

I keep being called 'Mr Badger' or 'Badger Man' at the moment, it is probably my age


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That book is all win
> 
> I keep being called 'Mr Badger' or 'Badger Man' at the moment, it is probably my age


you will get the book once you have reading glasses then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> how's your mouth?


 
Mouth is lots better thanks. Such a coward when it comes to the dentist. Trying to ignore things and hope they go away is the story of my life but my mouth is feeling normal one side. So long since my mouth has felt normal I had forgotten the feeling.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

thinking about joining a gym


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about joining a gym


 
FuckTheFuckOff and go to the park you soft twat


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FuckTheFuckOff and go to the park you soft twat


 
From a recent tea-making conversation:

Me: You like your tea weak don't you?

Newbie 1: Yes, but my men strong.


I need to buff myself up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> From a recent tea-making conversation:
> 
> Me: You like your tea weak don't you?
> 
> ...


 
She blates likes you!! Did she wink as she said it? I bet she did!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She blates likes you!! Did she wink as she said it? I bet she did!


 
I was too busy trying not to go red to notice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was too busy trying not to go red to notice


 
You need to get yourself one of these....or at least get the pants and 'tache combo


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

I may just go for the tache


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may just go for the tache


 
That will prove your manliness. Fact!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That will prove your manliness. Fact!


 
I will also jingle pound coins in my pocket and twirl some car keys round my finger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That book is all win
> 
> I keep being called 'Mr Badger' or 'Badger Man' at the moment, it is probably my age


 
should be called brock


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I will also jingle pound coins in my pocket and twirl some car keys round my finger.


 
epic fail beckons as car keys fly off into corner and coins fall through the hole in your pocket.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> epic fail beckons as car keys fly off into corner and coins fall through the hole in your pocket.


 
I'll put the coins in my left pocket. There isn't a hole in that one.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She blates likes you!! Did she wink as she said it? I bet she did!


 
In my mind he is already inside her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In my mind he is already inside her


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In my mind he is already inside her


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got your lucky tie on?



I had *a* lucky tie on!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> It's the lucky pants I often find to be the deal-clincher


 
Had new (now lucky) boots, I bloody rock those boots! Pretty sure I got the job too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I had *a* lucky tie on!
> 
> 
> 
> Had new (now lucky) boots, I bloody rock those boots! Pretty sure I got the job too.


 
 When will you find out?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I had *a* lucky tie on!
> 
> 
> 
> Had new (now lucky) boots, I bloody rock those boots! *Pretty sure I got the job too.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll put the coins in my left pocket. There isn't a hole in that one.


 
there will be when you try to impress her with your dexterity


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got your lucky tie on?


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> When will you find out?


 
See, it was kinda weird - they chased me up in the first place through friend of a friend. So I meet two of them last week and they seem really keen - we arrange for this meeting with the CEO just to see if we get along (it's a smallish company). So we meet up yesterday and chat for an hour, hour and a half. At the end CEO man takes off leaving me with one of his no. 2's. We chat for another half hour and it ends with her saying "I'll send you a standard contract next week".

Unless bossman thought I was an utter cock, I can't imagine I wouldn't get it if I want it. And I do want it. Especially in light of being out of contract from the end of June.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> See, it was kinda weird - they chased me up in the first place through friend of a friend. So I meet two of them last week and they seem really keen - we arrange for this meeting with the CEO just to see if we get along (it's a smallish company). So we meet up yesterday and chat for an hour, hour and a half. At the end CEO man takes off leaving me with one of his no. 2's. We chat for another half hour and it ends with her saying "I'll send you a standard contract next week".
> 
> Unless bossman thought I was an utter cock, I can't imagine I wouldn't get it if I want it. And I do want it. Especially in light of being out of contract from the end of June.


 
Excellent!! Hopefully the contract and everything will come through soon


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent!! Hopefully the contract and everything will come through soon


 
Yeah, I'm not too worried. YAY WORK


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2011)

sent off my ID and shit yesterday for me new non job


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

What time is everyone leaving today?




tribal_princess said:


> sent off my ID and shit yesterday for me new non job


 


When will you hear back?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh dear god it is so fucking boring here today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2011)

Outside - Sun and win 
Inside - Lazy humans staring vaguely at screens


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god it is so fucking boring here today


 
same here


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> When will you hear back?


 
I gotta go up for being voted in by members!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I gotta go up for being voted in by members!


 
Can we vote?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can we vote?


 
Oh yeah! I have a number of false names I can use


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm looking out the window and there are people having fun and drinking 

Seriously. Fuck this shit - I'm leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm looking out the window and there are people having fun and drinking
> 
> Seriously. Fuck this shit - I'm leaving in 10 minutes.


 
Traitor...and what will newbie1 think


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Traitor...and what will newbie1 think


 
She's leaving in half an hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She's leaving in half an hour


 
Double


----------



## machine cat (Jun 3, 2011)

Right! Off to be a cunt! 

Have a good weekend draggers!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Right! Off to be a cunt!
> 
> Have a good weekend draggers!


 
Laters


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Can we vote?


 
nope


----------



## hiccup (Jun 3, 2011)

Just squeezed about two hours work into half an hour by doing it really shoddily, cos I want to leave on time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2011)

Right, I am outa here. Good weekend all


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tara all!  I'm still here btw




cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm here til 6 soj


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tara all!  I'm still here btw




cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you still here soj?


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2011)

Great news about the gig, soj.  Must've been nerve-wracking. And good news with Truxta, too. And its so fucking hot out there atm that I've had to come in here to cool off.  One more bit of hopeful news - I have a job interview next Friday for a housing manager's job. Yes, yes, marty, you may well laugh.   They've just extended my contract till the end of the month in my current job but this one is permanent, 5 grand a year more and actually looks like it may have some prospects.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers, NVP. Nothing signed yet, so it could still go tits up.


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like its in the bag to me mate.  Fingers etc crossed for you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2011)

Dreading the drag tomorrow, can I have another couple days off please?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Dreading the drag tomorrow, can I have another couple days off please?


 
you're dreading it? I've been off for 10 days


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

I better get dressed...


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got used to bank holidays too much I think. This morning's painful.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

NVP said:


> Great news about the gig, soj.  Must've been nerve-wracking. And good news with Truxta, too. And its so fucking hot out there atm that I've had to come in here to cool off.  One more bit of hopeful news - I have a job interview next Friday for a housing manager's job. Yes, yes, marty, you may well laugh.   They've just extended my contract till the end of the month in my current job but this one is permanent, 5 grand a year more and actually looks like it may have some prospects.



good luck (I think) with that

pissing down here, apt for my return to the drag


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good luck (I think) with that


 
 It's only 45 properties, this one. I'm used to doing about 1500 or so.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's only 45 properties, this one. I'm used to doing about 1500 or so.



my previous job was only 130 properties, it wasn't very busy tbf, but proved nightmarish anyway - with the tenant board 

this one is about 450 - but 1500!!  I don't think I've managed more than 700


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah it was pretty mental. You couldn't give people much of a service although nearly all of the repairs stuff was handled by another section so that eased things a bit. This one's a sheltered block so levels of involvement obviously higher. An hour long interview they reckon!  Probably means a presentation of some kind, I'd imagine. Not looking forward to that much.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah it was pretty mental. You couldn't give people much of a service although nearly all of the repairs stuff was handled by another section so that eased things a bit. This one's a sheltered block so levels of involvement obviously higher. An hour long interview they reckon!  Probably means a presentation of some kind, I'd imagine. Not looking forward to that much.


 
funnily enough I was speaking to a friend of my dad in the club on Saturday afternoon who managed a sheltered block, she really enjoyed it, just remember when you are doing the presentation, speak very slow and very loud, and make sure you don't do anything to scare the old uns.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2011)

Yuck, need a holiday or more sleep.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can recommend Dorset, good for sleeping and holidays.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can recommend Dorset, good for sleeping and holidays.


 
Cheers for that mate  
Good break then I take it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cheers for that mate
> Good break then I take it?


 
lovely, we were opposite on of the best pubs it has been my pleasure to frequent - The Square and Compass in Worth Matravers - cider heaven, and beer heaven


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, and I got a letter when I got back yesterday, with a lovely picture of my car, just about stopped on a box junction  at Battersea Rise in that South London - I remember it happening and someone cutting me up to get across ahead of me - the letter requested I pay £65


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> oh, and I got a letter when I got back yesterday, with a lovely picture of my car, just about stopped on a box junction  at Battersea Rise in that South London - I remember it happening and someone cutting me up to get across ahead of me - the letter requested I pay £65


 
bad times


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad times


 
this ^^^


----------



## hiccup (Jun 6, 2011)

Not looking forward to a very wet bike ride into work today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning, back to the drag today 

New salesman should be here soon


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgot to bring bread this morning so I'm going to have to wait until lunch to eat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't get to bed til after midnight last night as the technical rehearsal for "The Winter's Tale" didn;t finish till late. Plus there was torrential rain so I by then end I, and everyone, was soaking wet.

I am so very sleepy!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Are you still here soj?


 stoopid fucking internet probs in work last week!



NVP said:


> Great news about the gig, soj


 
Ta mate, wasn't THAT nerve-wracking in the end, think cos I practised so much.  











Anyhoo MORNIN!!!  

4 day week for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


>






sojourner said:


> 4 day week for me


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


>


Love this pic even if you are a 4-day-week-cunt  

Am hardly awake and going boxing in just over an hour...ahahahaha.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

Ace pics soj!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> stoopid fucking internet probs in work last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great pics!

Suppose we'll forgive you the 4 day week....though I am only in for 3 days this week, hurrah!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Suppose we'll forgive you the 4 day week....though I am only in for 3 days this week, hurrah!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> 4 day week for me


 




QueenOfGoths said:


> I am only in for 3 days this week, hurrah!!


 
 




I'm only in work two days next week.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Suppose we'll forgive you the 4 day week....though I am only in for 3 days this week, hurrah!!


 
Cheers you lot 

Yeh, something about that black n white pic - I really like it too! 

But queeny - 3 days?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


>


 


machine cat said:


> I'm only in work two days next week.


 


sojourner said:


> But queeny - 3 days?!


 
*looks smug*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2011)

*wipes smug look off queenys smug face*


I am so FUCKING hungry today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *wipes smug look off queenys smug face*
> 
> 
> *I am so FUCKING hungry today*


 
Me too! I think it's 'cos I am tired and want energy. I may have to go out on a biscuit run later!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

Think I might have my lunch early.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm only in work two days next week.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Oh...so you're back!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *looks smug*


 


Nearly three weeks until my next long weekend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly three weeks until my next long weekend


 


(I have arranged two days off next week as well)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

af'noon all


----------



## sojourner (Jun 6, 2011)

ow do Paulie!

Right, I now have a Cajun chicken 'bin lid' (mahoosive barm) and salad and a bag of crisps.

nom


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

right, i clearly need some grub.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (I have arranged two days off next week as well)


 
Who allowed this?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Who allowed this?


 
He he he he I sneaked it onto the dragging holiday chart when no one was looking!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh...so you're back!



yes  



QueenOfGoths said:


> He he he he I sneaked it onto the dragging holiday chart when no one was looking!



Did you put it on the dragging holiday chart notice board ?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 6, 2011)

I just booked the 20th and 21st June off work. Seems an awfully long way off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

lo marty 

tarka dall and a garlic/coriander naan bread for me dinner, yummy!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> lo marty
> 
> tarka dall and a garlic/coriander naan bread for me dinner, yummy!!!


 
sounds lush 

i had tinned spaghetti


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a coronation chicken sandwich and a cup of tea


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

Cuppa coffee and packed smoked salmon sarnie.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

exermercise done, now to get through the afternoon.

any news on the job front people?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> exermercise done, now to get through the afternoon.
> 
> any news on the job front people?


 
I haven't been sacked yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

my missus is currently on notice of redundancy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Did you put it on the dragging holiday chart notice board ?


 
Standards have slipped while we've been off


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I haven't been sacked yet


hooray 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> my missus is currently on notice of redundancy


boo


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Standards have slipped while we've been off



indeed - we can never go on holiday ever again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2011)

What is a holiday?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my missus is currently on notice of redundancy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my missus is currently on notice of redundancy


 
not good


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is a holiday?


 
When other people don't work.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks folks, it's not all bad tbh. she isn't really happy there anymore as boss has been useless now pressure is on, she might get offered reduced hours/pay, but we'll have to wait and see what happens. best bit is, the official consultation is underway until end of week and the CEO has taken himself away on holiday at the same time, so any questions/suggestions for alternatives can't really be properly considered


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> thanks folks, it's not all bad tbh. she isn't really happy there anymore as boss has been useless now pressure is on, she might get offered reduced hours/pay, but we'll have to wait and see what happens. best bit is, t*he official consultation is underway until end of week and the CEO has taken himself away on holiday at the same time, so any questions/suggestions for alternatives can't really be properly considered*



That is a really cuntish thing to do, how awful for the staff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a really cuntish thing to do, how awful for the staff


it's how he's been for a while now, avoiding the issues, ducking responsibility, blaming others for shortcomings, it's been a bit grim, hence she isn't actually that bothered if it does finish (although another job would be useful obv).


----------



## machine cat (Jun 6, 2011)

jesus fucking christ im bored


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not doing my work.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2011)

Neither am i .


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2011)

Neither am i


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Not much drag for me yesterday. 
Meetings and other such things to get out of the way. 
Busy day ahead again today, hope to pop in the drag later on


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2011)

Office move yesterday so minimal work done apart from unpacking crates. Today will be busy as a result. Nice new office though.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

busy day for me as well to *look* forward to.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

How often do people wake up thinking that they have overslept massively? 
I normally wake up before the 05:30 alarm but often the first thought is that it is midday 
Not a relaxing start really!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

morning 




Badgers said:


> How often do people wake up thinking that they have overslept massively?
> I normally wake up before the 05:30 alarm but often the first thought is that it is midday
> Not a relaxing start really!


 
This happens to me at least twice a week.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This happens to me at least twice a week.



Gives you the horrors a bit doesn't it? I did (several years ago) do the classic oversleep till past midday, it was slightly embarrassing to say the least


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Morning 



Badgers said:


> How often do people wake up thinking that they have overslept massively?
> I normally wake up before the 05:30 alarm but often the first thought is that it is midday
> Not a relaxing start really!


I tend to get the opposite, sleep late on a weekend and wake up thinking I'm supposed to be at work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I tend to get the opposite, sleep late on a weekend and wake up thinking I'm supposed to be at work


 
This is not ideal ^ 

I do like waking early on a Saturday and thinking for a second I have to go to work. Then remembering it is Saturday and rolling back over to sleep


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

If anyone here is having a bad day then look at Ryan Giggs and laugh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is not ideal ^
> 
> I do like waking early on a Saturday and thinking for a second I have to go to work. Then remembering it is Saturday and rolling back over to sleep


 
Waking up early for work and realising you don't need to be up for another hour or two is also good.  Although this can lead to oversleeping


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gives you the horrors a bit doesn't it? I did (several years ago) do the classic oversleep till past midday, it was slightly embarrassing to say the least


 
I've never done a massive oversleep like that. I think 9 o'clock has been the latest I've soverslept.

It never happens during the winter, but April - September are a nightmare


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Mr Newbie might indulge in the occasional __~~ as he keeps disappearing and the stairs stink of smoke now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think Mr Newbie might indulge in the occasional __~~ as he keeps disappearing and the stairs stink of smoke now


 
Smoking *indside*?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Outside I assume, but the stairs are right by the door so there must be a bit of drifting


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Outside I assume, but the stairs are right by the door so there must be a bit of drifting


 
How does cuntboss feel about this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How does cuntboss feel about this?


 
She used to be Newbies assistant at the original company years ago, so he is the new favourite.  She's trying to be nice to everyone (event thought he knows she's a cunt), but the facade is slipping


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Just realised that Grandma is on leave for the next four days which not only means we can swear, but are spared her reactionary "hang-em-all" comments


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2011)

Right, today I shall do all the work I didn't do yesterday. Just watch me.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Right, today I shall do all the work I didn't do yesterday. Just watch me.


 
Go on, I dare ya.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just realised that Grandma is on leave for the next four days which not only means we can swear, but are spared her reactionary "hang-em-all" comments


  yesterday, my colleague was reviving her idea of tagging all immigrants so if they outstayed their visa, they could be found and deported - I then suggested that maybe the government could have them implanted with a device that exploded and killed you if you overstayed (Snake Plisken in Escape from New York) she was very keen on this idea (her parents emmigrated here in the 50s)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just realised that Grandma is on leave for the next four days which not only means we can swear, but are spared her reactionary "hang-em-all" comments


 
Will you be supplying copies of the Metro in her absence?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be supplying copies of the Metro in her absence?


 
this is important


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yesterday, my colleague was reviving her idea of tagging all immigrants so if they outstayed their visa, they could be found and deported - I then suggested that maybe the government could have them implanted with a device that exploded and killed you if you overstayed (Snake Plisken in Escape from New York) she was very keen on this idea (her parents emmigrated here in the 50s)


 


but who will clean up the mess?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> but who will clean up the mess?



immigrants who haven't overstayed


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be supplying copies of the Metro in her absence?


 
I was thinking about it, but it's time for a change so another publication might be better. Suggestions?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> immigrants who haven't overstayed


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just realised that Grandma is on leave for the next four days which not only means we can swear, but are spared her reactionary "hang-em-all" comments


 


Mornin all

3 more days to go!  Then off to Fell Foot for music and poetry  (and vast amounts of white wine, plus some tequila I think )


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

you'll be nicely hungover when you return to continue the drag


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was thinking about it, but it's time for a change so another publication might be better. Suggestions?


 
Morning Star
Socialist Worker


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Morning Star
> Socialist Worker


 
I can get a Morning Star at lunch and a few issues of Organise! and Catalyst in one of my desk draws.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was thinking about it, but it's time for a change so another publication might be better. Suggestions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> a few issues of Organise!


 for when you need a kip


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll be nicely hungover when you return to continue the drag


 
Will I?

Even though I'm coming back on the Sunday?  And won't be drunk on the Sunday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> won't be drunk on the Sunday?


 
easy for you to say now...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> for when you need a kip


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

A quiet and sleepy hello from me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> easy for you to say now...


 


Yes, it is.  Because I won't be, because I have work on Monday morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A quiet and sleepy hello from me


 hello


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes, it is.  Because I won't be, because I have work on Monday morning.


 
& no one who has work on a monday ever goes on the piss for a couple of days beforehand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A quiet and sleepy hello from me


 
morning!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A quiet and sleepy hello from me


 
morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Then off to Fell Foot for music and poetry


 
Is that the one near Windermere? 

You performing?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> & no one who has work on a monday ever goes on the piss for a couple of days beforehand.


 
You're a tiresome cunt and no mistake pickmans.  You must be alright IRL cos other people seem to like you, but you just jar me


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that the one near Windermere?
> 
> You performing?


 
Yeh!  and Yeh!   Ooo how you know about it then?  Are you going?  I'm only doing open mic, haven't got a slot booked or owt, but we're taking loads of instruments with us too for after-hours round-the-fire singing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> You're a tiresome cunt and no mistake pickmans.  You must be alright IRL cos other people seem to like you, but you just jar me


 
it makes the day go faster


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it makes the day go faster


 
*sigh*

guess so


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *sigh*
> 
> guess so


 
nothing like a good argument to speed things up 

but a good argument's hard to find


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> nothing like a good argument to speed things up
> 
> but a good argument's hard to find


 
No it isn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No it isn't


 
that's just contradiction, as per this video:


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but a good argument's hard to find


 


hiccup said:


> No it isn't


 
*places bet*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *places bet*


 
Follows suit as usual


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> but a good argument's hard to find


 
it is with you, all you ever do is make little girly snippy remarks


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> it is with you, all you ever do is make little girly snippy remarks


if it's like that it's because of the dross i have to work with. give me some better material to respond to and we'll see how things go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> give me something better to work with then.


 
Wanker x


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> give me something better to work with then.


 
can't give you better than genius, man.  not my fault you're simple.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2011)

test match special on, time to do some work


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> can't give you better than genius, man.  not my fault you're simple.


 
until you give me genius to reply to i suppose i'll just have to continue responding to retard.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i know you give me genius to reply to, but i can't help responding as a retard.


 
suppose not, no


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> suppose not, no


 
so your idea of 'genius' is making up quotes. top stuff, sojourner. what next, amusing pissing about with usernames?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so your idea of 'genius' is making up quotes. top stuff, sojourner. what next, amusing pissing about with usernames?


 
ooo am I getting to you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ooo am I getting to you?


 
i expected more from you but i find you're another run of the mill boor.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i expected more from you but i find you're another run of the mill boor.


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh!  and Yeh!   Ooo how you know about it then?  Are you going?  I'm only doing open mic, haven't got a slot booked or owt, but we're taking loads of instruments with us too for after-hours round-the-fire singing


 


Not going unfortunately.  Think I saw details last year and it looked decent.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not going unfortunately.  Think I saw details last year and it looked decent.


 
A mate of mine runs it -this is our first time, and really looking forward to  it.  It's a beautiful setting   Dirt cheap too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

I have just tried to stuff some plastic bags with paper for recycling....you could have made a black and white silent comedy out of my efforts


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just tried to stuff some plastic bags with paper for recycling....you could have made a black and white silent comedy out of my efforts


 
*falls over laughing*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *falls over laughing*


 
It only needed someone throwing a custard pie in my face or getting me to move a piano to be a classic!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It only needed someone throwing a custard pie in my face or getting me to move a piano to be a classic!


 
do you know the piano is on my foot? 

no, but you hum it, I'll play it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A mate of mine runs it -this is our first time, and really looking forward to  it.  It's a beautiful setting   Dirt cheap too!


 
Yeah, I think you'd be pushing it to stay at a normal camp site in the Lakes for that price!

Maybe next year...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Lunch plans?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


 
tinned spaghetti


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

Tinned sardines on toasted butty for me, and a kiwi fruit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tinned spaghetti


 
Hot....or cold and dismal?

I have a mixture of olives, cream cheese, ritz crackers, sugar snap peas, pringles and biscuits....I am sleepy and in need of energy...which in my world equates to let's eat what I like, especially if it's fattening 

eta: I have already had two weetabix and a blueberry muffin!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hot....or cold and dismal?



Hot. 

I will go out a get a bap at lunchtime, but I'll have to find somewhere new as my usual bakery/butty place in the market has closed down


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tinned spaghetti


 
On bread?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On bread?


 
Will go and get a bap soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> my usual bakery/butty place in the market has closed down


 
(((Broken Britain)))


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?


 
Leftover sausages, mash and peas YES GET IN

(I cooked two packs of sausages last night. Because I am cunning).


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Lamb Biryani and garlic naan for lunch.  Will see if cuntboss can manage to not complain about it or if she will return to form


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

dp


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Hot.
> 
> I will go out a get a bap at lunchtime, but I'll have to find somewhere new as *my usual bakery/butty place in the market has closed down*





An ice-cream place - Polka Gelato - is due to open opposite us soon, where there used to be a sandwich shop. Not sure how it will go on as, well, Warren Street is not exactly a busy thoroughfare for pedestrians all clamouring "hand crafted Artisan" for ice-cream.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> (((Broken Britain)))


 
Hell in a handcart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lamb Biryani and garlic naan for lunch.  Will see if cuntboss can manage to not complain about it or if she will return to form


 
What is the new salesman like btw?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> An ice-cream place - Polka Gelato - is due to open opposite us soon, where there used to be a sandwich shop. Not sure how it will go on as, well, Warren Street is not exactly a busy thoroughfare for pedestrians all clamouring "hand crafted Artisan" for ice-cream.


 
I'll may go on the search for another butty shop after payday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is the new salesman like btw?


 
He seems nice enough.  Although I think he's being at bit restrained at the moment, will probably get to know him properly next time cuntboss is off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He seems nice enough.  Although I think he's being at bit restrained at the moment, will probably get to know him properly next time cuntboss is off


 
Has he made any tea yet?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

newbie1's lunch looks much nicer than my tin of sainsbury's basics spaghetti (parma ham, mozzarella and tomatoes)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie1's lunch looks much nicer than my tin of sainsbury's basics spaghetti (parma ham, mozzarella and tomatoes)



Pah, she needs some good honest solid food down her - tinned spaghetti, stagg chilli, fray bentos pie, cheddar cheese! Parma ham ffs, get her a tin of this, it'll do her good!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pah, she needs some good honest solid food down her - tinned spaghetti, stagg chilli, fray bentos pie, cheddar cheese! Parma ham ffs, get her a tin of this, it'll do her good!!


 
I did offer to make her a sausage roll butty a few weeks back but she declined


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I did offer to make her a sausage roll butty a few weeks back but she declined


 
She clearly has no taste  Plus anyone who refuses a sausage roll butty is a wrong 'un, I'm afraid.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has he made any tea yet?


 
No, but he's not drinking it either (he's made his own drink a couple of times, some sort of powdered coffee thing) which is fair enough I suppose


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I did offer to make her a sausage roll butty a few weeks back but she declined


 
she doesn't like a sausage roll butty ? 


she is dead to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Parma ham ffs, get her a tin of this, it'll do her good!!


 
I had a tinned ham sandwich last night, M&S Danish though.  It was quite nice.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She clearly has no taste  Plus anyone who refuses a sausage roll butty is a wrong 'un, I'm afraid.


 
I bet she doesn't even drink cider


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had a tinned ham sandwich last night, M&S Danish though.  It was quite nice.


 
tinned ham? do you store that in your nuclear bunker?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No, but he's not drinking it either (he's made his own drink a couple of times, some sort of powdered coffee thing) which is fair enough I suppose



Not Mellow Birds 







marty21 said:


> tinned ham? do you store that in your nuclear bunker?



Along with boxes of minced beef FCP


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She clearly has no taste  Plus anyone who refuses a sausage roll butty is a wrong 'un, I'm afraid.


 
Once payday arrives I'll offer her a kebab or pizza and see what she says.



marty21 said:


> I bet she doesn't even drink cider


 
Will try and find out for you. If she doesn't then I don't know what to do.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had a tinned ham sandwich last night, M&S Danish though.  It was quite nice.


 
Was the bread in the tin?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Just been emailed by a bloke call 'Peckham Banana' which I am uncertain about...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will try and find out for you. If she doesn't then I don't know what to do.


 
if she doesn't then these are dark days


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed by a bloke call 'Peckham Banana' which I am uncertain about...


 
I am just about to see a Mr Plumb


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tinned ham? do you store that in your nuclear bunker?


Next to the Nuka Cola 



machine cat said:


> Was the bread in the tin?


 





My gran keeps buying them for me


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed by a bloke call 'Peckham Banana' which I am uncertain about...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not Mellow Birds


 
Nah, some sachets of cappuccino stuff I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed by a bloke call 'Peckham Banana' which I am uncertain about...


 
Any relation to the Peckham Terminator?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any relation to the Peckham Terminator?



probably his liberal peacenik, cheese eating surrender monkey,  brother


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My gran keeps buying them for me



I may ask for one of these as a birthday present.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed by a bloke call 'Peckham Banana' which I am uncertain about...



Fantastic 



neonwilderness said:


> Next to the Nuka Cola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bough a Nuka Cola Machine with some of my bottle caps   

Tinned ham is a granny food staple - my gran always had a tin, just in case...along with a tin of tongue, yuk


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I bough a Nuka Cola Machine with some of my bottle caps
> 
> Tinned ham is a granny food staple - my gran always had a tin, just in case...along with a tin of tongue, yuk


 
I have one in my Megaton house too 

I saw her on Sunday and she gave me that, a tin of John West salmon and some biscuits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Peckham Banana is an odd one for sure. 

Oh well, time for some more work and drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have one in my Megaton house too
> 
> I saw her on Sunday and she gave me that, a tin of John West salmon and some biscuits



I love my Megaton House...and Wadsworth!

Tinned salmon ... I can still taste it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Problems


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Problems


 
A mere pretender which will soon be sent back to the dust from which it was created!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone is bad-mouthing Krull on another thread


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I in the right place to register my dislike of tinned salmon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Am I in the right place to register my dislike of tinned salmon?


 
You sure are!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Am I in the right place to register my dislike of tinned salmon?


 
What is your opinion of tinned ham?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

and my dislike of days what drag on an on?
I'm here until 6 tonight


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What is your opinion of tinned ham?



It's ok-ish
We used to have quite a bit of tinned ham and stuff when we were on the boat and didn't have a fridge


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone is bad-mouthing Krull on another thread


 
I got all excited about Krull a while back and ordered it. 
Sad to say it was not how I remembered it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> and my dislike of days what drag on an on?
> I'm here until 6 tonight


 
Our days have only been dragging since December 2006


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got all excited about Krull a while back and ordered it.
> Sad to say it was not how I remembered it


 
Did you not remember this?







Says all you need to know tbh.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone is bad-mouthing Krull on another thread


 
Me


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Me



Yes, you! 



Badgers said:


> I got all excited about Krull a while back and ordered it.
> Sad to say it was not how I remembered it


 
I haven't seen it since I was a kid, but from what I remember it was pure win from start to finish


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's ok-ish
> We used to have quite a bit of tinned ham and stuff when we were on the boat and didn't have a fridge


 
Were you ever brave enough to try a chicken in a can?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Were you ever brave enough to try a chicken in a can?



I think that is maybe a step too far


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

then again, there are starving people in Africa and that


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

definitely a step too far 
*shudders*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I haven't seen it since I was a kid, but from what I remember it was pure win from start to finish


 
Me too, but then........


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

I think someone needs to sample one and report back.

I nominate Badgers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think someone needs to sample one and report back.
> 
> I nominate Badgers


 
this ^^^


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Me too, but then........


 
I don't believe you! 

I need to watch it again to be reassured .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think someone needs to sample one and report back.
> 
> I nominate Badgers


 
I'd go with machine cat, after his Stagg Chilli experience of a few days ago Chicken in a Can should be easy!

Plus he could slice a bit off and tempt newbie1 with it!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think someone needs to sample one and report back.
> 
> I nominate Badgers


 
The canned fucking chicken thing? 

Even Steve would not eat that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I need to watch it again to be reassured .



Will send it up in a new care package for you?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

A _whole _chicken in a can?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

I quite like tinned salmon but it's too  fucking expensive


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will send it up in a new care package for you?


 
Thanks, but no need. I shall torrent instead


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll try chicken in a can. Where can I get one?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think someone needs to sample one and report back.
> 
> I nominate Badgers


 


marty21 said:


> this ^^^


 
No no please no. Unless he can come round to one of your houses and try it?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

kittyP said:


> No no please no. Unless he can come round to one of your houses and try it?


 
I nominate neon for that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

The canned chicken is a poor second 

http://www.oddee.com/item_96711.aspx


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Class, pure class...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 7, 2011)

*vomits*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2011)

I blame Delia

http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/articles.aspx?page=articles&ID=208875


----------



## machine cat (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Class, pure class...


 
No Asda near me


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The canned fucking chicken thing?
> 
> Even Steve would not eat that


 
Yay there is new stuff on there since the last time I looked


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I nominate neon for that


 
Unfortunately my kitchen is not equipped for a canned chicken


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unfortunately my kitchen is not equipped for a canned chicken


 
bad times


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> LOL




OMG I hurt from laughing!!! 

Poor guy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> LOL




I did lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2011)

Heading towards the door very soon


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2011)

Drag no more, I'm fuckin off!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2011)

Policeman just rung our bell.
The shop near us just got held up by 4 blokes with guns. 
WTF? 
It is just a little newsagent/off-licence and on a sunny weekday afternoon 

World going mad!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unfortunately my kitchen is not equipped for a canned chicken



Whose is tbf? 

I have just had a cheese sandwich to keep me going through the dress rehearsal. Once I get my corset on eating is not recommended....though I am taking some biscuits with me


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2011)

What's the production quoggy?


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2011)

Today is my Thursday.  To celebrate I've done my back in. Yay!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Today is my Thursday.  To celebrate I've done my back in. Yay!


 
Yay and boo ^ 

5 day week is dragging after the 4 day week. Only a 4 day week for me next week but only because I have two teeth (what is left of them) being extracted on Wednesday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Will BoatieBird be back today?


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yay and boo ^
> 
> 5 day week is dragging after the 4 day week. Only a 4 day week for me next week but only because I have two teeth (what is left of them) being extracted on Wednesday.


 
Taking days off to recuperate from pain isn't good is it? I get a feeling my Friday plans for walking on the cliffs might have to traded in for watching DVd's and not moving much.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Taking days off to recuperate from pain isn't good is it? I get a feeling my Friday plans for walking on the cliffs might have to traded in for watching DVd's and not moving much.


 
Could you watch DVDs about cliffs? 

The White Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Time for a shower


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2011)

mixed news on the drag today - morning all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning Marty  

On the dragbus now. Sun is nice in SW2 so far


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Desk
Coffee


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

everyone is being very, very, quiet


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr ManFlu and Mr OneShow are going on about benefit scroungers


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will BoatieBird be back today?



possibly


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu and Mr OneShow are going on about benefit scroungers


 
Should they clean the streets for their benefits?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have to have a late lunch today 


bad times


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Should they clean the streets for their benefits?


 
I'm trying not to listen.  Although I think they're talking about actual benefit cheats for a change, rather than their broader definition of anyone on benefits


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> possibly


 
On the fence then Boatie? 

 

Today there is no canned food discussion, that is an order!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have to have a late lunch today
> 
> 
> bad times


 
define "late".


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> everyone is being very, very, quiet


 
Newbie 1 in?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have to have a late lunch today


 
My ideal is 1pm but then I usually start around 8am so works for me. 
Find that 12pm is a killer for the afternoon.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Newbie 1 in?


 
Yes, but she hasn't said anything. Something must be up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Yes, but she hasn't said anything. Something must be up.


 
Repressed sexual tension


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Repressed sexual tension


 
It's the only thing I can think of too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

So....very....sleepy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

Boss' daughter is here for the day


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2011)

is that a good thing or a bad thing neonwilderness?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Boss' daughter is here for the day


 
pics or stfu


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Boss' daughter is here for the day


 
fit?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 8, 2011)

struggling...over...hump.

Have some licorice though. That helps.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fit?


 
^ this

Morning all!  Yay and boo indeed NVP.  Plenty of drugs is the way forward.

Today is also my Thursday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

hungry. should I have my lunch now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> hungry. should I have my lunch now?


 
yes. then you will be hungry in the middle of the afternoon and need another break.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. then you will be hungry in the middle of the afternoon and need another break.


 
And that is bad because....?

First night of "The Winter's Tale" tonight....I be nervous


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2011)

Just about the right amount of nerves to make you fantastic I bet.
What character are you playing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Just about the right amount of nerves to make you fantastic I bet.
> What character are you playing?


 
Paulina - she shouts a lot! Or as wiki puts it

"A noblewoman of Sicilia, she is fierce in her defense of Hermione's virtue, and unrelenting in her condemnation of Leontes after Hermione's death. She is also the agent of the (apparently) dead Queen's resurrection"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing neonwilderness?


 
Unsure yet.  She is working for cuntboss though so there is potential for trouble 



machine cat said:


> fit?





sojourner said:


> ^ this


I'm not at liberty to comment 

Wouldn't say no


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> First night of "The Winter's Tale" tonight....I be nervous



Oooo good luck queeny!!  You'll be marvellous dahlink 



neonwilderness said:


> I'm not at liberty to comment
> 
> Wouldn't say no


 
Pics or gtfo


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

Yay! Good luck Quoggy!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unsure yet.  She is working for cuntboss though so there is potential for trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I suppose secretly taking a pic of her and putting it on the internet for us to judge...er, I mean look at..wouldn't be good form would it? As well as being potentially job-losing!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Padawan Learner is not here till 13:30 so not much __~ so far


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oooo good luck queeny!!  You'll be marvellous dahlink
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or gtfo


 


kittyP said:


> Yay! Good luck Quoggy!!


 
Thank you


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I suppose secretly taking a pic of her and putting it on the internet for us to judge...er, I mean look at..wouldn't be good form would it? As well as being potentially job-losing!


 
Probably wouldn't be the best of ideas


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Qoggy has the smell of grease paint today


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2011)

anyone in oxford street having a late lunch with me? I gotta take a dress back


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2011)

so that's a no then? well fuck yous like I am gonna be famous and shit on friday, I don't care.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy has the smell of grease paint today







tribal_princess said:


> so that's a no then? *well fuck yous like I am gonna be famous and shit on friday, I don't care*.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> anyone in oxford street having a late lunch with me? I gotta take a dress back


 
Oxford Street is a bit far for me at lunch. 
TFL thinks it will take me 66 minutes to get there and 66 minutes to get back. 
So I could go but would have minus 72 minutes to eat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oxford Street is a bit far for me at lunch.
> TFL thinks it will take me 66 minutes to get there and 66 minutes to get back.
> So I could go but would have minus 72 minutes to eat.


 
Depart 13:03
Arrive 17:14

Would have to be a late lunch for me


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

I could, but I won't.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 8, 2011)

Shitcunt.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Shitcunt.


 
Harsh but fair


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Shitcunt.


 
Bloodcock.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Still got 15-20 minutes till my lunch break


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

just got soaked


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just got soaked


 
Newbie 1?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just got soaked


 


Badgers said:


> Newbie 1?


 
Gusher?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just got soaked


 
Diapers.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

rain and hail


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gusher?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> rain and hail


 
Sunny down south


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

Soj are you confusing 'dragging' with 'sex toys' again? 

I don't like the sound of a dragging sex toy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sunny down south


 
It's sunny now but binned it down as I was coming back from the market.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gusher?


 


We have to take Mr. Kippers cat to the vet for his annual check up this month so, as we are both off work on Friday, I suggested that Mr. QofG's arrange it for that day. 

He has...a 9.00am appointment. When I asked why so early bearing in mind we will be knackered after the previous evening's performance, had the potential for a massive lie-in and have all day to go to the vets he replied "Because if we get it over with early we can sleep during the day"...just another little insight into the way his brain works


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have to take Mr. Kippers cat to the vet for his annual check up this month so, as we are both off work on Friday, I suggested that Mr. QofG's arrange it for that day.
> 
> He has...a 9.00am appointment. When I asked why so early bearing in mind we will be knackered after the previous evening's performance, had the potential for a massive lie-in and have all day to go to the vets he replied "Because if we get it over with early we can sleep during the day"...just another little insight into the way his brain works


 
ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's sunny now but binned it down as I was coming back from the market.


 
How was the market though?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Soj are you confusing 'dragging' with 'sex toys' again?
> 
> I don't like the sound of a dragging sex toy


 
Nah - was just too good an opportunity to miss


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have to take Mr. Kippers cat to the vet for his annual check up this month so, as we are both off work on Friday, I suggested that Mr. QofG's arrange it for that day.
> 
> He has...a 9.00am appointment. When I asked why so early bearing in mind we will be knackered after the previous evening's performance, had the potential for a massive lie-in and have all day to go to the vets he replied "Because if we get it over with early we can sleep during the day"...just another little insight into the way his brain works


 
An interesting way of looking at it


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How was the market though?


 
They close at 2 o'clock on Wednesdays so a lot of the stalls were closing. Did manage to get a massive bunch of corriander for 40p though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> had the potential for a massive lie-in and have all day to go to the vets he replied "Because if we get it over with early we can sleep during the day"...just another little insight into the way his brain works


 
Doh!   Hey though, nice afternoon 'cuddle'


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Did manage to get a massive bunch of corriander for 40p though


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

Massive hail and rain shower here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Massive hail and rain shower here


 
Here too! *crosses fingers for tonight's open-air performance!!*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Qog, break a leg and all that.

Nearly time for me to go home, early finish today so I can pick the boy up from school.

I hope I haven't got him into trouble today. I let him take a badgers skull we found last week into school with him, despite the fact that I know that having a dead badger (or part thereof) in your possession is in contravention of the 1992 Protection of Badgers Act.
I am a bad mother


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Fingers crossed for you Qog, break a leg and all that.
> 
> Nearly time for me to go home, early finish today so I can pick the boy up from school.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.

And I don't think having a badger's skull makes you a bad mother, I think it makes you rather a cool mother 

Unless it's Badger's skull, in which case kitty may be after you


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I don't think having a badger's skull makes you a bad mother, I think it makes you rather a cool mother
> 
> Unless it's Badger's skull, in which case kitty may be after you


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here too! *crosses fingers for tonight's open-air performance!!*


 
Good luck!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> rain and hail


 


Badgers said:


> Sunny down south


 
That will teach me! 
Left wearing a t-shirt in the sunshine and then it pissed down 

But........


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

I think we may have some shrimp news heading our way


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That will teach me!
> Left wearing a t-shirt in the sunshine and then it pissed down
> 
> But........


 
Tell!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2011)

don't worry Kitty, it's deffo a badger and not a Badger.
I think my mistake was telling him we were breaking the law, it's bound to be the first thing he told his teacher this morning.
"Morning Sir, do you want to see my badger skull, it's illegal dontch know"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good luck!!


 
Thanks!!

Rain seems to have stopped here and it is brightening up. However my Bacon and Cheese Sandwich from Tescos was a disappointment. I should have gone for the all day breakfast or the Bacon and Egg one!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tell!!!


 
Hold on, I am sorting photos out now!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

There is a Mrs Shrimp?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> don't worry Kitty, it's deffo a badger and not a Badger.
> I think my mistake was telling him we were breaking the law, it's bound to be the first thing he told his teacher this morning.
> "Morning Sir, do you want to see my badger skull, it's illegal dontch know"


 
Awww - you should have taught him that Judas Priest song too, so he could say that and follow it up with 'breakin the law, breakin the LAW' and then do a sign of the horns


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

hurry up badgers!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

I think this might be the highlight of my day, so it better be good!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

*falls asleep*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think this might be the highlight of my day, so it better be good!


 


diddlybiddly said:


> *falls asleep*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Badger's is teasing us


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Badger's is teasing us


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

ok, it's either....

1) Mrs Big Shrimp
2) Short skirted girls in park
3) Another delight from crynchy finger shop

Place your bets now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
His skull will be going to school with BoatieBird Jr. if he is not careful!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

To shelter from the rain I popped into Pets Pad @ Southside Shopping Centre........

Hurts a bit since Mr Big Shrimp was taken from us


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

I know what it iiiis! I know what it iiiiis!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ok, it's either....
> 
> 1) Mrs Big Shrimp
> 2) Short skirted girls in park
> ...


 
I'm going for 3

erm, changed me mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

tortoise?
gecko?
fish?
snail?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr. Big Snail would be


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

They have new arrivals






Mr Small Shrimp & Pals


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have their own castle!!.....We must worship them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

Do they rolls their eyes when you go in Badgers, and ask when you are going to buy something?  (the owners not the shrimps)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have new arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cool as fuck!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They have their own castle!!.....We must worship them


 
*sacrifices virgin*


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Do they rolls their eyes when you go in Badgers, and ask when you are going to buy something?  (the owners not the shrimps)


 
 

I can see in the back ground Badgers. It looks like you are swimming at one with your friends


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Do they rolls their eyes when you go in Badgers, and ask when you are going to buy something?  (the owners not the shrimps)


 
They do look at me a bit oddly to be fair


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They do look at me a bit oddly to be fair


 do you whistle innocently?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Hold on.......there is more.........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *sacrifices virgin*


 
Does newbie1 like shrimps...big or small?  If not


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

g'luck for tonight btw quoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> g'luck for tonight btw quoggy


 
Thank you 

Hurry up and post some more pics Badgers, for some reason the chat in the office has turned to the topic of cats being run over which is depressing me 

I need Big/Little Shrimp cheer!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> do you whistle innocently?


 
They probably call me Mr Shrimp Freak


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They probably call me Mr Shrimp Freak


 
Lol


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They probably call me Mr Shrimp Freak


 
You probably make their day when you go in and they tell all theirs mates about you in the pub that night. 

You will one day be the famous King of the Shrimps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You probably make their day when you go in and they tell all theirs mates about you in the pub that night.
> 
> You will one day be the famous King of the Shrimps


 
That would be a title worth having 

Newbie is eating some kind of microwaved meaty dish....it smells....lush!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You probably make their day when you go in and they tell all theirs mates about you in the pub that night.
> 
> You will one day be the famous King of the Shrimps


 
Comments are made on days when he doesn't go it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have new arrivals
> 
> Mr Small Shrimp & Pals


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
Sorry to hear that. Just learned this morning that a good mate's mum has passed away. He lost his dad some years back, now it's only him and his brother left. Thank fuck he's just had a baby boy and is very happily married.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Marty I am sorry to hear that. 

(((Marty & Mrs 21)))


----------



## machine cat (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
Fucking hell, I'm sorry to hear that marty


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 8, 2011)

Shit marty  sorry to hear your sad news. x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
So sorry to hear that marty, what sad news. Thinking of you and Mrs21 x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
Thought you had been quiet chap. 
What sad news mate, send regards to Mrs21.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks all, just being there for mrs21 at the moment.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Thanks all, just being there for mrs21 at the moment.


 
Hard stuff mate, hard on both of you. 
Stiff up lip and look after ya lady.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.


 
Real sorry to hear that marty. RIP Mary.  Take care both of you x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Right, I am off peeps


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

Chilly out today. 
Need the ciderbus to hurry up.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 8, 2011)

Chilly? it's minging outside.

afternoon everyone.

so, after 6 months off not working, i'm finally back.
new job. new company.

and i'm struggling already. 
2nd day...


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh fucking hell marty, mate, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Chilly? it's minging outside.
> 
> afternoon everyone.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back to the drag friend. 
Your pain is all of our pain.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry to hear about your ma-in-law mate, rip Mary x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Up early today (04:15 WTF???) so full of coffee and nicotene  

As well as Mr Small Shrimp & Pals  there was more shrimp action yesterday. 

There was Mr Large Shrimp who is a big bigger than the famous and dearly missed Mr Big Shrimp:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

In the same tank as Mr Large Shrimp was also his shy friend:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

In a separate tank all on his own was Mr Huge Shrimp






He would not come out for a decent picture sadly but I will be back to try again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, time for the off and the dragbus beckons. 
Friday Eve needs to hurry up and be over for me.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

Today is my Friday and I'm finishing early. What does it take to get a 'cunt' round these parts?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> Today is my Friday and I'm finishing early. What does it take to get a 'cunt' round these parts?


 
You c c c c cunt


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

If it's any consolation my back's fucked and it's meant to rain all weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> If it's any consolation my back's fucked and it's meant to rain all weekend.


 
That helps a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> If it's any consolation my back's fucked and it's meant to rain all weekend.


you're still a cunt


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

morning all 

some brilliant shrimp and barb porn there badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> some brilliant shrimp and barb porn there badgers


 
My life has purpose again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Left early today, had some bad news - Mrs21's mum died this morning - so I'm at home, she's ringing various folk, sorting stuff out, very sad. RIP Mary. We were expecting it as she had been ill for some time.



Sorry to hear that Marty 

Morning all


----------



## hiccup (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My life has purpose again


 
Porpoise, shurely?

I have to give a presentation I haven't written yet to a bunch of important people in a couple of hours. Any suggestions as to how I could jazz it up a bit?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Some pass parked her car outside the car-park gates, walked over to open them up and a traffic warden appeared from nowhere and managed to get a ticket on her car. Took her about a minute to open the gate and she was done!! £85 fine!! There are no parking restrictions here until 08:30 and the ticket was timed at 08:32 

I wonder if the traffic warden is happy in his work?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have to give a presentation I haven't written yet to a bunch of important people in a couple of hours. Any suggestions as to how I could jazz it up a bit?


 
Instead of a laser pointer use a Bowie knife?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you have one I could borrow?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Do you have one I could borrow?


 
Not these days sadly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some pass parked her car outside the car-park gates, walked over to open them up and a traffic warden appeared from nowhere and managed to get a ticket on her car. Took her about a minute to open the gate and she was done!! £85 fine!! There are no parking restrictions here until 08:30 and the ticket was timed at 08:32
> 
> I wonder if the traffic warden is happy in his work?


 
Serves her right for parking after 08:30 

((Jobsworth))


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Porpoise, shurely?
> 
> I have to give a presentation I haven't written yet to a bunch of important people in a couple of hours. Any suggestions as to how I could jazz it up a bit?


Are you a fan of Alan Partridge?  You could try and emulate the Dante Fires presentation, preferably without standing on a spike beforehand though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Why am I awake...I have the day off ...for sleeping...but I'm awake  Still in my jim-jams though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt that'll catch on


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Any suggestions as to how I could jazz it up a bit?


 
Have you seen Glengarry Glen Ross yet?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Why am I awake*...I have the day off ...for sleeping...but I'm awake  Still in my jim-jams though.



Probably because it gets light really early at the moment, not conducive to lay-ins.
how did it go last night?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Probably because it gets light really early at the moment, not conducive to lay-ins.
> how did it go last night?



It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you seen Glengarry Glen Ross yet?




Yes to this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Up early today (04:15 WTF???)


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Why am I awake


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


Yay


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done Qoggy  



QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2011)

The Les Paul birthday google doodle today is playable.  That is all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Greebo said:


> The Les Paul birthday google doodle today is playable.  That is all.


 
I saw that too, very tuneful


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


 




In other news I've just sent off another job application.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

Mornin all - it is my Friday too  

Just had confirmation of a definite slot for a support bash next week   Trying to save a gallery in Wigan from being closed down!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - it is my Cuntday too



 

Like rats leaving the dragging ship


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just had confirmation of a definite slot for a support bash next week   Trying to save a gallery in Wigan from being closed down!



This is good! 



> it is my Friday too



This isn't.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

my thursday is always my friday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news I've just sent off another job application.



How will the EA cope without their star man


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> my thursday is *always* my friday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How will the EA cope without their star man


 
Productivity will increase dramatically.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> my thursday is always my friday


 
wha......


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, but you have to remember that part time hours = part time money.
Totally worth it though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It went really well, thank you  The audience seemed to really enjoy it.


 


Brilliant!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?


 
I do.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I do.


 
Winners ^


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?


 
Yes

I try not to look at it too often.  It's massive and I cannot afford most of it


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't got a wish list, but I have got lots of stuff in the 'save for later' bit of my basket.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, but you have to remember that part time hours = part time money.
> Totally worth it though


 
I would love it myself. 
Roughly around *21 hours* would be ideal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?



Erm...yes but looking at the 3 things on it, and as I don't remember setting one up, I think Mr. QofG's must have used my log in!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

There is something in my wish list for £2.00. 
My wish is pretty uninspiring


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> There is something in my wish list for £2.00.
> My wish is pretty uninspiring


 
From mine:



> 77 Used & New from £0.01


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> my thursday is always my friday


I think you may always be a cunt round these parts then 



Badgers said:


> Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?


yep


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think you may always be a cunt round these parts then


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think you may always be a cunt round these parts then





Fair enough


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else in the drag got an Amazon Wish List?


Well I did, there's only 1 thing on there now  where did it all go?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

ooh, found it  (.co.uk not .com)



BoatieBird said:


> Fair enough


We may get over it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> From mine:



77? 

I have 21 in mine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

why the sad face? I have 26... just things I can't justify buying yet is all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> just things I can't justify buying yet is all.


 
A bit like the Han Solo Carbonite Desk I can't justify buying yet?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A bit like the Han Solo Carbonite Desk I can't justify buying *yet*?


 
Yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A bit like the Han Solo Carbonite Desk I can't justify buying yet?


Expenses?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yet?


 
$10,500 is a bit rich for a desk but I think we can all agree it is worth it. 

Obviously not with the chair in the photo though, it would have to be Herman Miller Aeron chair I feel?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 77?
> 
> I have 21 in mine


 
That's 77 used items for one book.

I have 26 in total.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> $10,500 is a bit rich for a desk but I think we can all agree it is worth it.
> 
> Obviously not with the chair in the photo though, it would have to be Herman Miller Aeron chair I feel?


Was going to say... shit chair! 

Nah, mine is practical stuff, like a new camera, because mine is dying... few books, more camera stuffs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Was going to say... shit chair!
> 
> Nah, mine is practical stuff, like a new camera, because mine is dying... few books, more camera stuffs.


 
Not got a Apple Mac Pro 12 Core 2.93GHz 6GB 4 x 512GB SSD Desktop on your list?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Lunch plans? 
Padawan Learner is here today so back to the usual 1pm slot. 
Might pop into town and 'browse' in the pet shop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not got a Apple Mac Pro 12 Core 2.93GHz 6GB 4 x 512GB SSD Desktop on your list?


no


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no


 
Sounds like no kind of 'wish' list to me  

Although I do have Auf Wiedersehen Pet - Series 1 & 2 DVDs on mine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Do I need to aim higher or something? 

*adds diamonds, pearls, giants flat screen telly, more cameras and dishwasher to list*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Although I do have Auf Wiedersehen Pet - Series 1 & 2 DVDs on mine


 
Quality 


Lunch soon?  I might head along to Asda shortly


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?
> Padawan Learner is here today so back to the usual 1pm slot.
> Might pop into town and 'browse' in the pet shop.


 
eating tinned spaghetti now. will have a walk around town for half an hour or so later.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Do I need to aim higher or something?
> 
> *adds diamonds, pearls, giants flat screen telly, more cameras and dishwasher to list*


 
Phew


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> eating tinned spaghetti now.


 
Hot?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Rain


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hot?


 
always hot


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans?
> Padawan Learner is here today so back to the usual 1pm slot.
> Might pop into town and 'browse' in the pet shop.



I've got a tin of minestrone soup to heat up and some ryvita to go with it.
I might go for a walk but there have been several heavy showers so far this morning so I'm not sure if I'm going to risk it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I might go for a walk but there have been several heavy showers so far this morning so I'm not sure if I'm going to risk it.


 
Rain was not forecast in SW18 and now we have it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm off for a stroll in the sun


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off for a stroll in the sun


 
me too


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like rain is coming to WC1. Bugger.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

I needed to do stuff this lunch time, but can't without a bank card or money  I hope my new card comes today!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> me too


 
Looks like a nice weekend for Windermere actually...

Just stuffed myself with cheapo chicken/chilli noodles and toast


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Windermere?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks shit for London


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, lunch walk then. 
No Shrimps today as it will rain


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Was nice outside but threatening rain. Had a look round the charity shops and managed £10 on a scratch card


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Windermere?


 
Aye

Imploding Inevitable festie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Was nice outside but threatening rain. Had a look round the charity shops and managed £10 on a scratch card


 
They sell scratch cards in charity shops now?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They sell scratch cards in charity shops now?


 
In the newsagents next door


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In the newsagents next door


 
It all makes sense now.

I think I have a £1 win at home somewhere that needs to be cashed


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It all makes sense now.
> 
> I think I have a £1 win at home somewhere that needs to be cashed


 
"somewhere" 

£1 wins should be spent straight away on another card, anything more is pocketed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had a sleep and shall now raid the kitchen cupboards for something to eat


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> "somewhere"
> 
> £1 wins should be spent straight away on another card, anything more is pocketed.


 


It was given to be by the other half's mum last week.  I usually only do the lottery online.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Had a look round the charity shops and managed £10 on a scratch card


 
My charity shop is closed for refurbishment  

Good news on the win though, any horse tips this afternoon?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My charity shop is closed for refurbishment
> 
> Good news on the win though, any horse tips this afternoon?


 
Got £2 on a win for Hawridge King at the Nottingham 2:50 race, but I haven't been doing well on the horses recently so if I lose this one I'll sack it in for a while.

Edit: Just checked the odds and looks like I won't get much back if it does win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got £2 on a win for Hawridge King at the Nottingham 2:50 race, but I haven't been doing well on the horses recently so if I lose this one I'll sack it in for a while.



We are all in this together... 



> *Win *
> Single: Hawridge King @ 2/1
> 1 line at £2.00 per line
> Total stake for this bet: £2.00
> Potential returns: £6.00


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are all in this together...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Me, you and the Shrimps


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are all in this together...


 
I wasted my last £1 in my William Hill account on England vs Sweden the other day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I wasted my last £1 in my William Hill account on England vs Sweden the other day


 
Plenty more in the sea - http://www.freebettingonline.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Less than 20 minutes till the race 
Only 3 hours till the drag ends


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Less than 20 minutes till the race


 
and they're off...


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

not looking good


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

another £2 down teh drain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> another £2 down teh drain





Here are some fish playing cards to cheer you up


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this a skivers thread?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Is this a skivers thread?


 
Is it 5pm yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Is this a skivers thread?



How dare you...it is THE skivers thread!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> another £2 down teh drain


 
 

Oh well, I think we should leave the country? 

I like the sound of Bulgaria at the moment, how about this one - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-29843050.html


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here are some fish playing cards to cheer you up


That one with the worms looks like the daddy 

I've got 3 hours til college.... this week is soooooo long!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I've got 3 hours til college.... this week is soooooo long!


 
WeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoonWeekendSoon


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here are some fish playing cards to cheer you up



Thanks QOG 



Barking_Mad said:


> Is this a skivers thread?


 




Badgers said:


> Oh well, I think we should leave the country?
> 
> I like the sound of Bulgaria at the moment, how about this one - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-29843050.html


 
Anywhere will do tbh.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Could get plenty of tanks in that cellar.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could get plenty of tanks in that cellar.


 
It has a rustic charm and not bad for £2,600? 
Wonder if we could get a decent broadband connection there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could get plenty of tanks in that cellar.



It's a bit...Fritzl-esque isn't it?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How dare you...it is THE skivers thread!


 
Good, good.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a bit...Fritzl-esque isn't it?



A 'fixer upper' is the correct term


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> Good, good.


 
Fun day at w*rk then?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It has a rustic charm and not bad for £2,600?
> Wonder if we could get a decent broadband connection there?


 
It's a bargin! Not sure about broadband, but it's not the end of the world. Lots of land too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's a bargin! Not sure about broadband, but it's not the end of the world. Lots of land too.



Looks a bit chilly though?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Looks a bit chilly though?


 
Might need an extra jumper in winter but I bet summer is nice. 

We could grow some apple trees and make cider?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Might need an extra jumper in winter but I bet summer is nice.
> 
> We could grow some apple trees and make cider?



and kidnap people and keep them hostage in the cellar


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Might need an extra jumper in winter but I bet summer is nice.
> 
> We could grow some apple trees and make cider?



Skiing in the winter would warm us up  

I bet in Bulgaria a man could pick up a cider press cheap?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How dare you...it is THE skivers thread!


 
what she said 

woohoo - half an hour to go then home, wine, spliffage, packing, wine, spliffage, tunes, get drunk by accident, food, bed

tomorrow - wake up hungover for the first day of the festie with a 90 minute drive in front of me.  Will I NEVER learn?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and kidnap people and keep them hostage in the cellar


 
Fish


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fish


 
You are going to keep fish hostage


----------



## machine cat (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and kidnap people and keep them hostage in the cellar


 




Badgers said:


> Skiing in the winter would warm us up
> 
> I bet in Bulgaria a man could pick up a cider press cheap?


 
Cheap as chips I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are going to keep fish hostage


 
I suppose putting them in a tank does curtail their freedom somewhat. 
They would be well fed and loved though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I suppose putting them in a tank does curtail their freedom somewhat.
> *They would be well fed and loved though*.



I'd do that to the people I kidnapped though....honest. I just need slightly bigger tanks!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd do that to the people I kidnapped though....honest. I just need slightly bigger tanks!


 
I think you have a cracking pair of 'tanks' Qoggy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

*chortle*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think you have a cracking pair of 'tanks' Qoggy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

5pm is the departure time I think.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

... and that's me done for the week.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2011)

NVP said:


> ... and that's me done for the week.


 
I'm heading out the door too in 5 mins 

What a pair total cunts we are


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

I am firmly in the realm of encuntment.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

I am hungry _again_!


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw this the other day and thought of you, Bee.







Have you been?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2011)

Long day/week 80% over 
Dragbus better speed me home with win power.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2011)

You sayin my arse is big? 

 no, I haven't been.


----------



## Voley (Jun 9, 2011)

No comment on the size of your arse, honest.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Freeday  

Good sleep and happy it is the weekend. 
Going to be a busy day today in the drag but there will probably be kebabs  

Weekend plans dragchamps?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 10, 2011)

Mornin Badgers!  

Drag all done here for the day!  Off to try and sneak into the rich people's compound and use their pool. 

Double date tomorrow with me and my husband, our letting agent and my mate.  

Et toi?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning Eastern Dragger  

Sounds all very classy your end, hope that the rich people welcome you in their compound! 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Et toi?



No swimming pools in the Brixton drag for us and the chances of double dating are also slim. I hope energy levels are good though, plan is to attack the garden and do some late spring cleaning. We shall see.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Went to get Marmite on toast from the sarnie shop on way to work. Sad to report that there was no Crynchy Finger option on sale but I did find a new type of cake:


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

morning 

just walked into the office to be told I 'may' have fucked something up


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, might not be a big deal but we'll see 

Just checked the board and the only people in today are myself, VA and newbie2. When shall I break the news that I want to leave early?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Not the best of starts MC!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not the best of starts MC!


 
Could have been better. I'm hoping that it's just someone being paranoid, if not then bah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Could have been better. I'm hoping that it's just someone being paranoid, if not then bah


 
Leaving early may prove controversial but stick to your guns.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Leaving early may prove controversial but stick to your guns.


 
I shall make a round and then break the news.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning



machine cat said:


> Could have been better. I'm hoping that it's just someone being paranoid, if not then bah


 
You need to appoint an office scapegoat.  We have one here (Mr ManFlu)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Happy birthday to Philip Mountbatten, Duke of Edinburgh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Padawan Learner just called the AA out. 
They reckon within 40 minutes but we will see.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> You need to appoint an office scapegoat.  We have one here (Mr ManFlu)


 
I normally blame Future Self, but he hasn't worked on the file so it's either me or joker being paranoid. Will find out in a couple of hours


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I normally blame Future Self, but he hasn't worked on the file so it's either me or joker being paranoid.


 
That Joker is just not funny


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just called the AA out.
> They reckon within 40 minutes but we will see.


 
Just arrived 

5 minutes


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 5 minutes


 
They _knew_. They were _waiting_.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

bored now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bored now


 
Must be nearly 4pm. 

Oh, wait....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

This weekend.... 

Beard to stay or go?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This weekend....
> 
> Beard to stay or go?



I like the beard...so I vote stay!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Stay!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

I need to get it trimmed then I think. 
Stupid meetings next week


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Weekend plans?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

rest


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> rest


 
Same here. Feet up, Xbox / DVD on and not moving my back much. Could be worse.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weekend plans?


 
Nothing much. Few drinks maybe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

It's quiet in here today - where's Soj and neon?


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Soj has the day off. Like me. But I'm so sad I'm still here.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

There's a copy of this book in the kitchen:


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's a copy of this book in the kitchen:


 
That's the first step to an animal takeover of the planet imo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Soj has the day off. Like me. But I'm so sad I'm still here.



Me too 



machine cat said:


> There's a copy of this book in the kitchen:



I want a copy!!

In other news my local paper has a Big Fish column!
http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk/sport/article-21703-the-big-fish-column/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

A lot of people think Friday is the new Saturday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> I want a copy!!


 
The book club at work has it for £3. Want me to get it for you?


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too


 
Ah, good. Not just me then.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Our cat only eats dried cat food and drinks water 

You could offer her tuna and a bowl of cream and she would turn her nose up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The book club at work has it for £3. Want me to get it for you?



Looking at the review on amazon maybe not, but thanks - however if you can sell it for £43.90  as amazon are trying to do then that is quite a good investment!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1307699251&sr=8-1&seller=


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news my local paper has a Big Fish column!
> http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk/sport/article-21703-the-big-fish-column/


 
That Tench is red


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That Tench is red


 
Communist Tench?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Communist Tench?


 
The only explanation I can think of.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

There's an embarrassment of cake in here this morning:







Feel a bit sick already


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

courier some over, there's a good lad


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's an embarrassment of cake in here this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can you save me a brownie?




In other news I have just found out that I didn't fuck up at all - it was just people being paranoid!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

The brownies are gone. Most of it's gone. It's carnage tbh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

the sugar crash will be immense!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

I think people should bring in savoury treats personally


----------



## kittyP (Jun 10, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's* an embarrassment of cake* in here this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oooh I like that as a collective noun for a lot of sickly looking cake 

What's the one at the bottom that looks like someone has vommed on it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think people should bring in savoury treats personally


 
you would say that. if it was up to you people would just bring in  kebabs.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you would say that. if it was up to you people would just bring in  kebabs.


 
I personally would prefer a savory selection of little samosas and mini sausage rolls to all that cake any day.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if it was up to you people would just bring in  kebabs.


 
& pizzas


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Oooh I like that as a collective noun for a lot of sickly looking cake
> 
> What's the one at the bottom that looks like someone has vommed on it?


 
the bit of white is not vom.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the bit of white is not vom.


 
Looks like congealed fat to me.

I had a bad experience with a home made cake in the office once, I tend to avoid them now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like a lemon drizzle cake to me, that's sunk a little in the middle, so the drizzle has pooled a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I had a bad experience with a home made cake in the office once, I tend to avoid them now


 
Information needed pleez


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Kebab ordered at 12:10 
Estimated delivery time 13:50


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Information needed pleez


 
Someone once brought in a carrot cake and when I bit into it instead of tasting sweet icing on the top it was some kind of rancid sour cream abomination


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

alright, lads


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> alright, lads


 
Wanna join me for lunch in Oxford St?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone once brought in a carrot cake and when I bit into it instead of tasting sweet icing on the top it was some kind of rancid sour cream abomination


 
My mum used to make delicious carrot cake with cream cheese icing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> alright, lads


 
How do porndragger, all good today then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Someone once brought in a carrot cake and when I bit into it instead of tasting sweet icing on the top it was some kind of rancid sour cream abomination


 
haha


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wanna join me for lunch in Oxford St?


 
get fucked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab ordered at 12:10
> Estimated delivery time 13:50


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How do porndragger, all good today then?


 
I'm on... let me see.... 42 yes and 19 no, so that's 19 people on my shitlist who never deserve to see my vag 

voting closes sunday I think


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
I live to make you happy. Going to stand in the rain smoking now, hope that helps?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm on... let me see.... 42 yes and 19 no, so that's 19 people on my shitlist who never deserve to see my vag
> 
> voting closes sunday I think


 
What is this?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> get fucked.


 
Tonight, I hope.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is this?


 
members of a porno site voting me in to be one of the girls on there init, porno career.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> members of a porno site voting me in to be one of the girls on there init, porno career.


 
How does the voting work then? Are you competing with others or do you need to reach a threshold or what?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How does the voting work then? Are you competing with others or do you need to reach a threshold or what?


 
competing with others, you just gotta get more yesses than no's, is all on an individual basis


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

M'kay, best of luck with that then. Lunch Monday ok for you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> members of a porno site voting me in to be one of the girls on there init, porno career.


 
There are several votes right here for you  

Right, time to work and ting


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My mum used to make delicious carrot cake with cream cheese icing





Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
It probably wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't been lied to about the topping before eating it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It probably wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't been lied to about the topping before eating it


 
Who lied?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

nah I'll have no money and recovering from being dragged to fuckin margate by my mam

talking of my fucking mam, she only went and tried to get tickets for the olympic opening ceremony by putting down she'd need a space for a wheelchair plus a carer cus she thought she'd have a better chance of getting seats at the front, like she only mentioned this last night and i was like wtf mam i dont even have a wheelchair!! 

fuckin sket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll have a bot of the Victoria Sponge please hiccup. Not that one at the bottom that seems to have melted dripping on it. Not that I mind dripping, but I'd rather have it on toast with some marmite than on a cake!

Currently watching "Star Wars: Attack of the Clones" - Hayden Christiensen redfines shit acting!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> talking of my fucking mam, she only went and tried to get tickets for the olympic opening ceremony by putting down she'd need a space for a wheelchair plus a carer cus she thought she'd have a better chance of getting seats at the front, like she only mentioned this last night and i was like wtf mam i dont even have a wheelchair!!
> 
> fuckin sket



It is bad that I hope she gets them now?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Currently watching "Star Wars: Attack of the Clones" - Hayden Christiensen redfines shit acting!


 
It's like a made for TV version of Star Wars


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

That is such a good description!! Mr. QofG's has just confessed he put it on so he could fall asleep.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's like a made for TV version of Star Wars


 
Heh... 

It is weak isn't it? 

Lucas pissed me off by making 2 great and 1 okay film that were actually the 4/5/6th in a series of 9 films. 
Then making 3 pretty crap films and saying he can't be arsed to do the last 3.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who lied?


 
Mr ManFlu IIRC, it was a few years ago now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> talking of my fucking mam, she only went and tried to get tickets for the olympic opening ceremony by putting down she'd need a space for a wheelchair plus a carer cus she thought she'd have a better chance of getting seats at the front, like she only mentioned this last night and i was like wtf mam i dont even have a wheelchair!!
> 
> fuckin sket




She might have bought you a travel blanket if got the tickets


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Heh...
> 
> It is weak isn't it?
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind The Phantom Menace or Revenge of the Sith - at least they had some good lightsaber battles. Attack of the Clones doesn't have a single redeeming feature at all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Nom, Nom, Nom, Nom, Nom!!!!! 

Kebab drag is good drag. 
Needed a little more chilli sauce but a top lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't mind The Phantom Menace or Revenge of the Sith - at least they had some good lightsaber battles. Attack of the Clones doesn't have a single redeeming feature at all


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...e-II-Attack-of-the-Clones?highlight=Star+Wars


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...e-II-Attack-of-the-Clones?highlight=Star+Wars


 
closed thread


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> closed thread


 
I struggled to give it away


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I struggled to give it away


 
Should have tried aggressive negotiations.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

two. more. hours.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> two. more. hours.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

yeh, fuck off, what time did you get home yesterday?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yeh, fuck off, what time did you get home yesterday?


 
Just before 6pm  x


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

I rest my case.

(there was no case really, that just seemed like the right thing to say )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

I am off for a ___~ then.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

fucking smokers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

I have just bared my teeth like an angry dog at the appearance of Jar Jar Binks!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> two. more. hours.


 
Some of us are here until at least half 4


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Some of us are here until at least half 4


I got home after 8pm last night


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

FFS.
I don't finish til 6pm on a Friday.
What a fuckin' fuck fuck fuck.
What kinda company does this?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just bared my teeth like an angry dog at the appearance of Jar Jar Binks!


 
smash your tv in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone like Jar Jar Binks? 
I suppose C-3PO for our generation?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does anyone like Jar Jar Binks?
> I suppose C-3PO for our generation?


 
What a depressing thought


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Does anyone like Jar Jar Binks?
> I suppose C-3PO for our generation?


 
No one like Jar Jar and C-3PO isn't much better.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No one like Jar Jar and C-3PO isn't much better.


 
Artoo-Detoo on the other hand was all win yeah!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Artoo-Detoo on the other hand was all win yeah!


 
R2 is the fucking don!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Classic Simpsons



> The mighty robots of Battlestar Gallactica verses the gay robots of Star Wars


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> No one like Jar Jar and C-3PO isn't much better.



C-3PO is like Princess Di to Jar Jar Binks' Sarah Ferguson!

I am so trying to persuade Mr.QofG's to base his 'old man' acting tonight on Emperor Palpatine


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

I've just lost 7 quid playing blackjack online.  On the positive side, I was 40 quid down at one point.  Machine cat. I have entered your world and feel your pain.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've just lost 7 quid playing blackjack online.  On the positive side, I was 40 quid down at one point.  Machine cat. I have entered your world and feel your pain.


 
What site?
I quit play BJ online cos at William Hill I had a split - with 2 aces.
Then the dealer beats me with a five card trick - which included 3 aces!!!
5 aces on the table!!!

Fuckin' bollocks mate.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> I've just lost 7 quid playing blackjack online.  On the positive side, I was 40 quid down at one point.  Machine cat. I have entered your world and feel your pain.


 
Luck will return sooner or later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

"Spiderman 3" now. Mr. QofG's is annoying me by making "swish swish" noises and pretending to throw webs at me!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> 5 aces on the table!!!


 
How many decks were they dealing from? 
Casinos use from one to eight decks, depending on which variation of Blackjack is being dealt.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Spiderman 3" now. Mr. QofG's is annoying me by making "swish swish" noises and pretending to throw webs at me!


 
He just texted me saying that you are annoying him by typing while he tries to watch a film


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He just texted me saying that you are annoying him by typing while he tries to watch a film





He'll be asleep again in 10 minutes.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Diddly


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many decks were they dealing from?
> Casinos use from one to eight decks, depending on which variation of Blackjack is being dealt.


 
One...

Fuck William Hill.
I even went on their Virtual horse racing game cos I was so bored (not enough horse races during a working day).
Lost everyone. 

It's impossible to gamble responsibly. 
So I'm done with gambling...cocks all of them.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

hope no draggers live in leicester


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> hope no draggers live in leicester


 
 Excellent piece of legislation, the Freedom of Information Act. I'm glad it's being used properly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Thank you Diddly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

kittyP said:


>


 
That is the coolest bird in the world. 
Better than the Lyre Bird in my opinion.


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the way he strolls in nonchalantly and then does a nervous shuffle on the way out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

__~ 

Not even 4pm FFS


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

leaving soon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> leaving soon


 
You sicken me


----------



## machine cat (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You sicken me


 
there no point in staying. the only other person here is VA and she's making a paper plane


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there no point in staying. the only other person here is VA and she's making a paper plane


 
Best use for a Friday afternoon I think? 

Just been reading about Digger the dog on the BBC website


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Political correctness gone mad.


 
Indeed sir. 

Are you drunk yet by the way? If not why not?


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Not drunk but a little fuzzy round the edges from other sources. I've got Westons Cider for later too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not drunk but a little fuzzy round the edges from other sources. I've got Westons Cider for later too.


 
Sources eh? 
Westons Cider is a safe pair of hands for sure


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, Old Speckled Hen was twenty quid for 30 cans in Tescos yesterday so this weekend should be good despite my wonky back.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> Also, Old Speckled Hen was twenty quid for 30 cans in Tescos yesterday so this weekend should be good despite my wonky back.


 
Not a bad price for a lot of Hen that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

Batman is on!!


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the last three boxes on the shelf.  I do like a drop of Old Speckled Hen.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the last three boxes on the shelf.  I do like a drop of Old Speckled Hen.


 
It is a fine English ale and no mistake. 

People here are making a pretence at working (typing and reading 'stuff' really) but we are waiting for the first person to give up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> I got the last three boxes on the shelf.  I do like a drop of Old Speckled Hen.


 
Me too, despite their shite adverts on Dave that were only half funny the first time you saw them


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh boss' daughter has been in again today and cuntboss has been uncharacteristically pleasant


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Me too, despite their shite adverts on Dave that were only half funny the first time you saw them


 
I've managed to avoid them thankfully. Freesat plus is a wonderful invention in this respect. I've only seen the latest fucking meerkat one once, too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

why is it still fucking raining


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2011)

oh and I just did the most epic queef ever, I'm dead proud.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and I just did the most epic queef ever, I'm dead proud.


 
Did you get fries with that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 10, 2011)

Busy end to the week, but nearly time to go now


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2011)

the dram llama returns into my worklife






so the bossman who went on a bender that ended with my mate being nicked resigned his resignation after the main boss offered him a paid weeks personal leave. Due back monday. Or not, as he was tazered and fastracked to see the men in white coats for at least 28 days. If the drama llama keeps visiting I'll need to get some llama food in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

tazered and fastracked?


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2011)

Bloody hell, DC.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2011)

Badgers said:


> tazered and fastracked?


 
tazer-OB-section. I've nicked all his trebors n all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

*Business head on* 

Just had a call from the biggest 'potential' client in the UK out of the blue!!! 

Eeek


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

Have a great weekend all - looking a bit grim here so am a little worried it will be rather damp and glum in Sycilia and Bohemia tonight!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the dram llama returns into my worklife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh Dotty  I like the drama llama but not your situation


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the dram llama returns into my worklife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck me, what is going on in that work-place?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2011)

On that note I think I'll fuck off myself. Was supposed to have shit done by the end of today, but various shit happened and now I probs have to go in tomorrow to get everything sorted. FML.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2011)

Mucky at Dottys place  
Makes my work seem tame. 

Nearly home here. 
Tired and done for the week


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2011)

Back in fuken work on a Saturday....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Back in fuken work on a Saturday....


 
Irritating 

Was a nice weekend but the bed was hard to leave today. Have Wednesday off (dentist sadly) but otherwise a busy week ahead in my drag. Time to get showered soon and get out the door


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

back to work today - mrs21 is still off - seems ok, said she was ok with me going back, we went to see her dad - she's been speaking to folk for the last few days - funeral is next Monday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> back to work today - mrs21 is still off - seems ok, said she was ok with me going back, we went to see her dad - she's been speaking to folk for the last few days - funeral is next Monday.



Funerals are never nice but it helps to have a date set I think. Hope your lass is okay mate


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

ah, Thursday 


hope mrs21 is okay marty


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ah, Thursday


 
Whatonthewhatnow?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whatonthewhatnow?


 
Didn't I mention this last week?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Didn't I mention this last week?


 
I make have chosen to ignore it?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I make have chosen to ignore it?


 
I'll make sure to remind you at regular intervals over the course of the day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning! 



marty21 said:


> back to work today - mrs21 is still off - seems ok, said she was ok with me going back, we went to see her dad - she's been speaking to folk for the last few days - funeral is next Monday.


Might take a while to sink in properly if she's been busy with stuff?



machine cat said:


> Didn't I mention this last week?


 
No  

Cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll make sure to remind you at regular intervals over the course of the day


 
Get your people to call my people


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning draggers.

I have the pleasure of filling in my appraisal prep form this morning.
I wonder if 'improving my fb Scrabble win rate' is an acceptable objective for the year ahead?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No
> 
> Cunt







Badgers said:


> Get your people to call my people


 
I can fax something over?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can fax something over?









On the case


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr ManFlu has just arrived for the second time today.  Apparently he got here at 8:20 and opened his glasses case to find that there was nothing in it, so had to go back home for them


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has just arrived for the second time today.  Apparently he got here at 8:20 and opened his glasses case to find that there was nothing in it, so had to go back home for them


 
Were they on his head?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has just arrived for the second time today.  Apparently he got here at 8:20 and opened his glasses case to find that there was nothing in it, so had to go back home for them


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

Monday bleurgh... morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Monday bleurgh... morning.


 
Not a great one is it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were they on his head?


 
I wasn't here when he arrived the first time so can't be sure, but I wouldn't put it past him


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning!  Great weekend   Bit pooped on account of walking up vertical fucking inclines at the festie - have no arse left to speak of now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning!  Great weekend   Bit pooped on account of walking up vertical fucking inclines at the festie - have no arse left to speak of now


 
 

Was you at Glade?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not a great one is it?


not really, but I get to punch shit in 2 hours, so could be worse.



sojourner said:


> Morning!  Great weekend   Bit pooped on account of walking up vertical fucking inclines at the festie - have no arse left to speak of now


lol


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

cheers all, mrs21 is bearing up, difficult for her and all that - will be glad when the funeral is done and dusted - her dad seems fine , if anything he seems relieved, a weight off his shoulders - Mary had been ill for a long time - and alzeimers is never easy for loved ones...

anyways - back to the drag - some problems were sorted by my excellent colleague whilst I was off, which is nice - new problems have arrived to replace them though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Was you at Glade?


 
Nah mate, Imploding Inevitable - only 200 punters!  Had a top time though, and our mates' bands were proper on form


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning all - I'm here in body but not really in mind or spirit as I am so very tired!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning!  Great weekend   Bit pooped on account of walking up vertical fucking inclines at the festie - have no arse left to speak of now


 


Are you going to Solfest?  A couple of mates have a storytelling gig there I think


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you going to Solfest?  A couple of mates have a storytelling gig there I think


 
Aye, going to Solfest   Storytelling?  I love story telling   Gis a shout with their names and I'll see if I can catch them


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheers all, mrs21 is bearing up, difficult for her and all that


 
Glad to hear she is bearing up mate. Having just been through all this I know how it is x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Lunch feels a long way away


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Aye, going to Solfest   Storytelling?  I love story telling   Gis a shout with their names and I'll see if I can catch them


 
http://www.talltalesshortstories.co.uk/

They are usually pretty good


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh oh! The old bread roll/bap/teacake debate has started...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.talltalesshortstories.co.uk/
> 
> They are usually pretty good


 
  I shall look out for them then!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Uh oh! The old bread roll/bap/teacake debate has started...



Where do you stand on this?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on this?


 
Everything is a bap.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I shall look out for them then!


 




machine cat said:


> Everything is a bap.


 
What about stotties?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Everything is a bap.


 
 

Really hard to get going today here. 
I need some inspiration or some distraction.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

I iz acting!







Other production pics here

http://www.chiltern-shakespeare.co.uk/index.php


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What about stotties?


 
Geordie baps


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Geordie baps


 
Flat ones


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I iz acting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Brilliant!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I iz acting!


 

Is Mr K in the blanket?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

You look great Qoggy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 13, 2011)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is Mr K in the blanket?


 
 That would be so funny!

Nah it's some freaky looking doll thing


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I iz acting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning nearly done and the tennis may distract me for an hour or two this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have Murray on a small double - Baltacha did her bit on Sunday - If Murray wins, I'll win about a tenner (plus stake back) 

*shakes fist Henman style*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *shakes fist Henman style*


 
 

I think that Murray is pretty safe in this one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

Was pleased to see that all emails that had come in on Thursday and Friday last week, when I was on holiday, had been opened, read and, therefore, I presumed answered.

I just thought I'd make sure to which the reply was "Oh, I checked them but I didn't answer them"


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch


 
I might have to go early today.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might have to go early today.


 
Just had my tinned spaghetti (starting to get fed up with it now, but I suppose there's only one more day left). Now thinking of going to the bookies.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not gone to lunch yet - this is not acceptable - a colleague has 'popped to the post office' and said she'll be back really soon


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

I've just had some cherries (which were delicious) and I'm going to go for a walk before I have my spicy butternut squash soup.
I've just realised that I've got half a joint in my handbag 
I can feel a particularly lazy afternoon coming up...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have not gone to lunch yet - this is not acceptable - a colleague has 'popped to the post office' and said *she'll be back really soon*


 
That means at least 45 minutes!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch


 
Tuscan style tuna sandwich and Quavers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tuscan style tuna sandwich and Quavers


 
What is Tuscan style tuna ?

We bought some 'fake' Quavers from Sainsbury's t'other day and they are rather lush!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just realised that I've got half a joint in my handbag
> I can feel a particularly lazy afternoon coming up...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is Tuscan style tuna ?
> 
> We bought some 'fake' Quavers from Sainsbury's t'other day and they are rather lush!


 "Dolphin-friendly tuna, tomatoes, mixed beans, spinach and basil with creamy mayonnaise on sun-dried tomato bread" - Quite nice as Asda sandwiches go

The Quavers were 25% free too, but I didn't realise it was 25% of fuck all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just realised that I've got half a joint in my handbag
> I can feel a particularly lazy afternoon coming up...



Win ^ 

I went to the soopermarket but the tramps buffet was empty and the deli had no offers on  

Did okay on a very limited budget though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I went to the soopermarket but the tramps buffet was empty and the deli had no offers on


 
I got a massive mince pie from the tramps buffet the other day which is still in the fridge.  Might be a bit past it's best now though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just realised that I've got half a joint in my handbag
> I can feel a particularly lazy afternoon coming up...


 



Heyyy looking good queeny!

I'm gonna nip out to 'the bank' this affy (home) so I can do a few houseworky jobs, otherwise I'll depress meself all day thinking about the shit I have to do when I get home.

Only problem with festies - all the fucking messing about when you get home again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I got a massive mince pie from the tramps buffet the other day which is still in the fridge.  Might be a bit past it's best now though


 
Start a 'will I die' thread  

The economy scotch eggs were 31p each. they are not bad either.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Start a 'will I die' thread


 I'll make an informed decision tonight, it may end up in the bin


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

just saw Amy Winehouse in my regular lunch-time cafe!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just saw Amy Winehouse in my regular lunch-time cafe!


 
Did you snog her?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just saw Amy Winehouse in my regular lunch-time cafe!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you snog her?



we had a whirlwind relationship, got drunk, married in Las Vegas, got divorced, very messy, and it ended as I finished my sausage and egg sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just saw Amy Winehouse in my regular lunch-time cafe!


 
Did she look in good health? 

In other news Murray


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did she look in good health?
> 
> In other news Murray



looked a little wasted tbf

is that useless shit losing?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we had a whirlwind relationship, got drunk, married in Las Vegas, got divorced, very messy, and it ended as I finished my sausage and egg sarnie


 
How long do you get for lunch?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How long do you get for lunch?



about 45 minutes, I can usually pack a lot in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we had a whirlwind relationship, got drunk, married in Las Vegas, got divorced, very messy, and it ended as I finished my sausage and egg sarnie


 
Not a bad way to fill a lunch hour...especially the sausage and egg sarnie!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is that useless shit losing?



Typical Scot  

He is 2-5 down and serving in the first set.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Typical Scot
> 
> He is 2-5 down and serving in the first set.


 
jock fucker


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone fancy a Stoats Über Bar?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

I may have put a bet on him to win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> jock fucker


 
Devolution?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone fancy a Stoats Über Bar?


 
Is this some strange kind of geordie delicacy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I may have put a bet on him to win


 
You may as well as put the money on machine cat's horse


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You may as well as put the money on machine cat's horse


 
*places bet*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Devolution?



immediately


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *places bet*


 
First set Tsonga 6-3 and Murray not looking too confident out there.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First set Tsonga 6-3 and Murray not looking too confident out there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone fancy a Stoats Über Bar?



Looks like a flapjack to me 
But I'll have one if you're offering.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is this some strange kind of geordie delicacy


 
Spotted an advert for them in a trade magazine in the office.  They don't sound that appetising tbh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Spotted an advert for them in a trade magazine in the office. They don't sound that appetising tbh


 
99p each too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> First set Tsonga 6-3 and Murray not looking too confident out there.


 
mind you Tsonga carries a bit of chub - he might tire out, he was lucky to beat that plucky brit Ward in the semi-final second set


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You may as well as put the money on machine cat's horse


 
Oi!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mind you Tsonga carries a bit of chub - he might tire out, he was lucky to beat that plucky brit Ward in the semi-final second set


 
Murray does like a come back of sorts. 
Did think he would do this one in straight sets though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Spotted an advert for them in a trade magazine in the office.  They don't sound that appetising tbh


 
No, "porridge bars" don't exactly sound tasty. Though they are "Made for You"!

I would probably eat it if I got one handed to me free at Paddington Station.

re: the tramps buffet, Sainsburys had some rather nice ham on there on Saturday. I took two pieces. Plus I took the last piece of quiche from the tray. I was proud


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Oi!


 
Any tips for this afternoon? I have £3 in my betting account.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any tips for this afternoon? I have £3 in my betting account.


 
I've got £2 on 'The Osteopath' in the 2:15 at Carlisle but I'm doubtful.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 'The Osteopath'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've got £2 on 'The Osteopath' in the 2:15 at Carlisle but I'm doubtful.


 
The Osteopath is not a name to promote confidence.....unless you are an osteopath. Or a super hero who uses osteopathic powers!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've got £2 on 'The Osteopath' in the 2:15 at Carlisle but I'm doubtful.


 
Coming up 11/8 Win or E/W for me. 
Did you go £1 E/W?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Coming up 11/8 Win or E/W for me.
> Did you go £1 E/W?



I put £3 to win @ 11/8 - e/w on those odds are just not worth it - my dad had a go at me for putting an e/w bet on the favourite at low odds at the Derby - and he knows the nags and odds and that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I chuck £1 on the win


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well, I chuck £1 on the win


 
at 11/8 you'll get about £2.40 back if it wins (inc your stake) I think -


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> at 11/8 you'll get about £2.40 back if it wins (inc your stake) I think -


 
Yup  

That will buy pack of bacon.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Well, I chuck £1 on the win


 
Good lad!


watch it come last


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup
> 
> That will buy pack of bacon.


 

or £2.40 on the next tip


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or £2.40 on the next tip


 
^ don't do this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> watch it come last



You are a shining example of consistency sir  

In other news Andy Murray is heading towards a second set tie-break.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

> The Osteopath in rear


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

> Baby Driver, Moody Tunes & The Osteopath all out


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

have we won yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are a shining example of consistency sir
> 
> In other news Andy Murray is heading towards a second set tie-break.


 I've always had a great deal of respect for the Scottish


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

third


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> jock fucker


 


marty21 said:


> I've always had a great deal of respect for the Scottish


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> third



donkey


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> donkey


 
I'm really going to have to stop telling Badgers when I gamble.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm falling asleep ....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm falling asleep ....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
tea?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm really going to have to stop telling Badgers when I gamble.


 
I had a nice win on Sunday - 3 horse e/w accumulator, they all came in - £5 turned into about £50, then had a fiver on another 3 horses, 2 won, so got £9 back  pretty random selection, they were all under 10/1 though so looked likely to win or place


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

So did we win or was The Osteopath shot in the paddock?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've always had a great deal of respect for the Scottish


 
He should have watched Braveheart this morning. 
Tie-break is neck and neck.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So did we win or was The Osteopath shot in the paddock?


 
Oh.......


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a nice win on Sunday - 3 horse e/w accumulator, they all came in - £5 turned into about £50, then had a fiver on another 3 horses, 2 won, so got £9 back  pretty random selection, they were all under 10/1 though so looked likely to win or place


 
That's pretty good going. What did you spend it on?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

That British tennis player won the second set on tie-break


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Typical Scot
> 
> He is 2-5 down and serving in the first set.


 


Badgers said:


> That British tennis player won the second set on tie-break


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

Betting and tennis?  

Fuck this - even the drag's got boring


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Betting and tennis?
> 
> Fuck this - even the drag's got boring


 
It is either post festie blues or you have got the painters in treacle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu are talking shite again.

Apparently all banks close at 3


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently all banks close at 3



Monday - Friday: 8am to 8pm
Saturday: 8am to 6pm
Sunday: 11am to 5pm

https://www.metrobankonline.co.uk/Our-stores/Holborn1/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Monday - Friday: 8am to 3pm
> Saturday: 8am to 3pm
> Sunday: 11am to 3pm


 
Corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

The British hero has broken serve in the third set and leading 3-2 now. 
First break point he one out of twelve so far.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

is this all still punts and tennis 

*yawns*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Betting and tennis?
> 
> Fuck this - even the drag's got boring


lol... great minds


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's pretty good going. What did you spend it on?


 put some of it away for a rainy day- left the rest to waste on dodgy tips


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is this all still punts and tennis
> 
> *yawns*


 
I mentioned bacon earlier


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The British hero has broken serve in the third set and leading 3-2 now.
> First break point he one out of twelve so far.


 
I have always loved the brave Scots


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ don't do this


 
good advice


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is this all still punts and tennis
> 
> *yawns*


 
I'm done with punting for today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have always loved the brave Scots


 
He is running away now, properly on fire


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Punting drag meet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I mentioned bacon earlier


*yawn*

I posted a bacon related link on your fb


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

@marty21 

Our brave British brother did the Queens work at Queens


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I posted a bacon related link on your fb


 
Homemade Bacon Vodka


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Exciting news. 
I have a new email signature.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> @marty21
> 
> Our brave British brother did the Queens work at Queens



excellent news - *checks bet365 account*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

a good weekend of gambling - started with about £9, took £30 out, and thanks to the brave and wonderful Scotsman, plus Baltacha the Anglo-Ukranian, still have £29.99 in the account


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Exciting news.
> I have a new email signature.


 
Assistant (to the) regional manager?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Assistant (to the) regional manager?


 
Deputy Drag Director


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tea?


 
I have just had some made for me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had some made for me


 
I am gonna have a glass of water. 
Have to pour my own though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Deputy Drag Director







Badgers said:


> I am gonna have a glass of water.
> Have to pour my own though.



You should get a drag apprentice to do that for you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You should get a drag apprentice to do that for you


 
I already feel sorry for the drag apprentice


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is either post festie blues or you have got the painters in treacle


 


diddlybiddly said:


> lol... great minds


 
 bajjy 

in other news, my mission to do houseworky shite under the guise of going to the bank was successful.  I managed to fold 3 lots of dry clothes, put another in the tumbler, put another wash on, brush the kitchen floor and spot-clean the dirty bits (fuck mopping), hoover the living room and the cat-fur-strewn couch, put the shopping away, and put my big bag up int loft - all in 45 mins!! 

Fucking worn out now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

did you have a line of speed? 

soj - was it you mentioned The Low Anthem recently? Worth checking out?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

You've definitely earned yourself a tea break soj.

The afternoon is really dragging now.  I'm that bored I'm in danger of doing some work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Blimey sojjy!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> did you have a line of speed?
> 
> soj - was it you mentioned The Low Anthem recently? Worth checking out?



Ha - no, just fucking sick of being surrounded by increasingly huge piles of shite!  Daughter didn't do a damned thing while we were away, not even the friggin dishes 

Yeh that would've been me - I think they are one of the best bands around at the moment, tbh - if you get the chance to see them GO.  No one  plays so exquisitely live



BoatieBird said:


> You've definitely earned yourself a tea break soj.


 
Tell me about it!


Badgers said:


> Blimey sojjy!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2011)

busy day - might leave at 4.30


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Drag is fierce here now. 
People are talking pure drivel and the Supremes on the radio.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh that would've been me - I think they are one of the best bands around at the moment, tbh - if you get the chance to see them GO.  No one  plays so exquisitely live


They are playing at Beautiful Days, so will add to my must see list


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

fucking hell this past hour has dragged


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I think they are one of the best bands around at the moment, tbh - if you get the chance to see them GO. *No one plays so exquisitely live*



Bold statement sojjy, very bold statement


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell this past hour has dragged


 
Is 'past hour' the name of a horse?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is 'past hour' the name of a horse?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is 'past hour' the name of a horse?


 
Fallen at the first fence


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fallen at the first fence


 
Surprised it did not just lie down in the starting gate and have a kip.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2011)

*falls asleep again*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *falls asleep again*


 
*jabs diddlybiddly with the drag stick*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

starting to pack up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

There is talk of leaving here


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got over an hour to go yet


----------



## machine cat (Jun 13, 2011)

off for the cider train...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off for the cider train...


 
Drag speed you hero


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've got over an hour to go yet


 
Cruel on a Monday


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

very cruel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> very cruel


 
Well, I suppose I better pack up and leave you then? 

Ciderbus is calling me 

((_Sorry_))


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> They are playing at Beautiful Days, so will add to my must see list



DEFFO get to see them mate - seriously



Badgers said:


> Bold statement sojjy, very bold statement


 
Aye - and I stand by every word of it, and you know how much I love me music


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2011)

I had to go to the beach today. AS PART OF MY JOB.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 13, 2011)

NVP said:


> I had to go to the beach today. AS PART OF MY JOB.





Was the sun shining?
Extra points if you had an ice-cream on company time


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2011)

Sun shining but no time for ice-cream, sadly, no. And most of the time was spent looking at a bin, in all fairness. But, you know, it beats an office.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

How was the bin?


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2011)

In a fairly poor state, Badgers. A fairly poor state indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

(((Broken Britbin)))


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2011)

I will be tackling this issue proactively first thing tomorrow, though, Badgers. You have my word on it. My _word_, damn you.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

Report in triplicate?


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2011)

At least one phonecall and possibly a confirmation email, too. I won't just roll over and watch the Empire crumble.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

We will be great again, we will lift our heads.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Home after a productive trip to Asda.  Cheap eclairs from the tramps buffet and nearly witnessed a car crash in the petrol station 

The dodgy pie is in the oven as I type, I may not be dragging tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> and nearly witnessed a car crash in the petrol station


 
Nearly witnessed a car crash? 
Does that mean you nearly looked?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Old guy in a camper van in front of me pulling out into the queue of traffic without looking, (un)fortunately the other guy realised in time.


Pie tasting has been inconclusive


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Pie tasting has been inconclusive


 
Bowels okay?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bowels okay?


 
So far so good.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> So far so good.


 
Any change? 

Yawn, loseday drag again. Slept better though and the weather looks nicer today. Time to make some lunch before the dragbus fun begins.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice day down here in Cornwall today. Doubt I can wangle another day on the beach out of it mind. Meant to be having a BBQ tonight if the weather holds.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

What about the bin


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

About 20°C till fairly late in SW2 the forecast says.
This may mean some gardening time this evening, our tomatoes need love.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2011)

I shall be tackling it forthwith.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

The word 'forthwith' sounds like procrastination to me. This is the sort of attitude that put the bin in its current state.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm prioritising. Right now my number one priority is a cup of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm prioritising. Right now my number one priority is a cup of tea.


 
Fair point, just don't put the milk in first.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2011)

I put the beans in first, followed by the cheese.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning Draggers.  Monsoon season just started here so it's all warm, wet and humid.  Sounds like you've got some nicer weather though.  

Skype conference call horror in a few hours.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Freeday!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Morning Draggers.  Monsoon season just started here so it's all warm, wet and humid.  Sounds like you've got some nicer weather though.
> 
> Skype conference call horror in a few hours.


 
Monsoon season sounds a bit painful  

Not half as bad as a Skype conference call though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Freeday!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not half as bad as a Skype conference call though



I know!  Skype through a Chinese internet connection too, I have to run it through a VPN ffs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh well, I am off tomorrow too


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I know!  Skype through a Chinese internet connection too, I have to run it through a VPN ffs.


 
Use QQ


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I know!  Skype through a Chinese internet connection too, I have to run it through a VPN ffs.


 
Oppression  

I find Skype generally a bit painful myself.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Use QQ



I'm Skyping Sheffield, I don't think they've embraced QQ yet.  

And I agree, Badgers, Skype is painful, it's like the phone but worse.  Lucky you with a day off tomorrow, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh well, I am off tomorrow too


 


drinking?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> drinking?


 
Two teeth (well roots) coming out at the dentist


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm Skyping Sheffield, I don't think they've embraced QQ yet.


 
What a shame 

Everyone needs an annoying piece of malware disguised as a cute penguin on their PC.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Two teeth (well roots) coming out at the dentist


 
Sounds painful.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sounds painful.


 
If by painful you mean 'expensive' then yes it will be. 
Will probably hurt too.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If by painful you mean 'expensive' then yes it will be.
> Will probably hurt too.


 
I'll have a drink for you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have a drink for you


 
Cider?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider?


 
of course


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> of course


 
Whythankyou  

I will spend the morning drinking tap water and not smoking, then the afternoon being in pain and hating the world for you.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning draggers.

A mixed bag of a day for me today.
Appraisal at 10 this morning 
But an early finish this afternoon 
the reason for the early finish is a trip to the dentist 
But it is just for a clean so hopefully no pain will be involved.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Appraisal and dentist on the same day


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

That's not the worst of it.
I'm being appraised by someone I don't even know.
We're in the midst of a massive reorganisation and I don't know who my new line manager is going to be (last one retired in Feb).
I suspect that my appraiser will be my new manager but I haven't been told officially, and neither has she


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Morning draggers.
> 
> A mixed bag of a day for me today.
> Appraisal at 10 this morning
> ...


 

Not a good day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> That's not the worst of it.
> I'm being appraised by someone I don't even know.
> We're in the midst of a massive reorganisation and I don't know who my new line manager is going to be (last one retired in Feb).
> I suspect that my appraiser will be my new manager but I haven't been told officially, and neither has she


 
Pretend it is like Blind Date and it will be a lorra lorra laughs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Any change?


 
Think we are safe


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

morning neon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Think we are safe



Phew


----------



## hiccup (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning mc, neon, boatiebird, bagders and anyone else that happens to be reading this


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

good morning hiccup. got the day off tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello hiccup


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

It's newbie1's birthday later this week - should I buy her a gift?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Good morning mc, neon, boatiebird, bagders and anyone else that happens to be reading this


 
morning to all of you and anyone else who may be reading this


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers and BoatieBird, I hope your teeth troubles go ok!

Still waiting for the skype meeting to start, I wonder how a company so useless at starting meetings on time can ever hope to launch a website in China.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's newbie1's birthday later this week - should I buy her a gift?


 
Lingerie


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Lingerie


 
maybe she's got this for mine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Lingerie


 
Thick denier tights?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thick denier tights?


 
Nora Batty style?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thick denier tights?


 
not this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> maybe she's got this for mine


 
she told me she got you a record token


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nora Batty style?


 
I can imagine machine cat dressed as Compo chasing newbie1 round


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she told me she got you a record token


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Lingerie


 
This - but as in new pants for you so you can slowly reveal them to her!

Had some fab news last night - I am going to be an Auntie!! Brother-in-laws girlfriend is due in December


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Had some fab news last night - I am going to be an Auntie!! Brother-in-laws girlfriend is due in December


 
This is good news. 

My annoying news is that my step-sister is selling her house


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This - but as in new pants for you so you can slowly reveal them to her!







> Had some fab news last night - I am going to be an Auntie!! Brother-in-laws girlfriend is due in December


 

Brilliant news!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> good morning hiccup. got the day off tomorrow?


 
No I fucking haven't


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she told me she got you a record token


 
Better than a luncheon voucher?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news.
> 
> My annoying news is that my step-sister is selling her house


 
We could all chip in a few pounds, buy it and rename it Drag Hall!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can imagine machine cat dressed as Compo chasing newbie1 round


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news.
> 
> My annoying news is that my step-sister is selling her house


 
Bit small isn't it? How do people cope living in boxes like this?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No I fucking haven't


 
That's a shame

Not sure if I've mentioned it but I do. Thursday and Friday also


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We could all chip in a few pounds, buy it and rename it Drag Hall!


 
I went there once. 
It was okay.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bit small isn't it? How do people cope living in boxes like this?


 
I was considering putting in a bid, but then saw the state of the lawn


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bit small isn't it? How do people cope living in boxes like this?



Only 3 garages, how could one cope with that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was considering putting in a bid, but then saw the state of the lawn


 
Plus that ornamental pond wouldn't be good for cats!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was considering putting in a bid, but then saw the state of the lawn


 


BoatieBird said:


> Only 3 garages, how could one cope with that?


 
Seeing places like this makes me feel grateful for the way I live.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus that ornamental pond wouldn't be good for cats!



Surely most cats would love their own ornamental pond fully stocked with tasty fish.
Entertainment and dinner all rolled into one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Surely most cats would love their own ornamental pond fully stocked with tasty fish.
> Entertainment and dinner all rolled into one


 
Good point....I was thinking of mine falling in and emerging wet and angry. And blaming me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good point....I was thinking of mine falling in and emerging wet and angry. And blaming me


 
The swimming pool has an rich history due to Keith Moon's poor parking skills


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Lunch plans peeps?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans peeps?


 
tinned spaghetti


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tinned spaghetti


 
You are in danger of becoming predictable my friend


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are in danger of becoming predictable my friend


 
I know, I know. Come payday I'll have something different.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans peeps?



More spicy butternut soup.
Then I'm going to the local garden centre as I have a voucher for a free peace lily.
I love plants
I love free plants even more


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I know, I know. Come payday I'll have something different.


 






Splashing out?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pretend it is like Blind Date and it will be a lorra lorra laughs


 
 made me snigger

Looks like I'm JUST in time to say MORNING ALL!!   Don't know why the fuck I'm in such a good mood, it's only Tuesday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Splashing out?


 
I haven't had one of those for years!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Then I'm going to the local garden centre as I have a voucher for a free peace lily.
> I love plants
> I love free plants even more


 
This is good, I like a nice Lily very much


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Any bets on Royal Ascot this week, punters?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Shhhhhhh


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Shhhhhhh


 
Are you having a punt?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
15:05 @ Ascot
Overdose @ 12/1 - Win
Total stake for this bet: £1.00 
Potential returns: £13.00


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I haven't had one of those for years!


 
The ones from Aldi are decent enough

Minestrone soup and a corned beef pastie for me today


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15:05 @ Ascot
> Overdose @ 12/1 - Win
> Total stake for this bet: £1.00
> Potential returns: £13.00


 
I'll bang a quid on at lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The ones from Aldi are decent enough
> 
> Minestrone soup and a corned beef pastie for me today


 
Starter and Main Course


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Starter and Main Course


 
I may have a mini Mars bar for desert too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I may have a mini Mars bar for desert too


 
Haute Cuisine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Wild times in the drag.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

In other news, Cuntboss' facade of being nice has almost gone now and she's back to her old ways of being an awkward cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news, Cuntboss' facade of being nice has almost gone now and she's back to her old ways of being an awkward cunt


 
We like routine and consistency round here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice sarnies with the bread made by wifey


----------



## hiccup (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans peeps?


 
A large wholemeal bap stuffed with much cheese and pickle.

Might go mad and buy some crisps too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Might go mad and buy some crisps too.


 
Careful now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A large wholemeal bap stuffed with much cheese and pickle.



I wish I liked pickle more, it is one that bothers me. 
I can eat it but I don't really want it if you know what I mean?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15:05 @ Ascot
> Overdose @ 12/1 - Win
> Total stake for this bet: £1.00
> Potential returns: £13.00


 
Went each way in the end.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Went each way in the end.


 
Picked on the name 'Overdose' and decent odds more than any form. 
The smart money is on Frankel but shit odds.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

TP not been around for a while?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm bored. It is really quiet here. Also a bit chilly. So I'm bored and cold


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm bored. It is really quiet here. Also a bit chilly. So I'm bored and cold


 
Try undoing a button


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Picked on the name 'Overdose' and decent odds more than any form.
> The smart money is on Frankel but shit odds.


 
I have 50p on Flash Dance in the 2:30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try undoing a button


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Try undoing a button



then another one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> then another one


 
It's like a Whitehall Farce in here today!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15:05 @ Ascot
> Overdose @ 12/1 - Win
> Total stake for this bet: £1.00
> Potential returns: £13.00


 
put £2 on the nose 

I also have a wild accumulator, all 7 races at Ascot, cost me a tenner, can't access the bet365 site at work, and can't get the info off my phone - but it cost a tenner and if they all come in - hello £42k




they won't all come in though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have 50p on Flash Dance in the 2:30


 
So are you telling me to bet too?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's like a Whitehall Farce in here today!


 
A hot flush as newbie leans in closer?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So are you telling me to bet too?


 
At 200/1 it's probably not a cert


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A hot flush as newbie leans in closer?


 
He'd only want my crisps....and tbh that is _all_ he would get from me *shudders at the thought of newbie action*!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A large wholemeal bap stuffed with much cheese and pickle.
> 
> Might go mad and buy some crisps too.


 
Will you put crisps in the bap?
I love doing that


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have 50p on Flash Dance in the 2:30


 
100/1?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have 50p on Flash Dance in the 2:30


 
Will you buy some leg warmers and sing "What A feeling", while wearing them, if he wins........or will you just do it anyway. For me!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At 200/1 it's probably not a cert


 
Paddy Power only giving me 100/1


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 100/1?


 
*Jack Whos He* in the 16:25 COVENTRY STAKES


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

I suppose I should report back on my appraisal shouldn't I?

I had lovely feedback from the people I've worked with over the last year, I set some objectives (none of which involve facebook Scrabble) and the person who may or may not be my new line manager seems ok.
It all seems a bit pointless (as it does every year) but at least someone somewhere can cross me off a list now 

Only 3 hours to go now 
*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you buy some leg warmers and sing "What A feeling", while wearing them, if he wins........or will you just do it anyway. For me!


 
I want to see this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I suppose I should report back on my appraisal shouldn't I?
> 
> I had lovely feedback from the people I've worked with over the last year, I set some objectives (none of which involve facebook Scrabble) and the person who may or may not be my new line manager seems ok.
> It all seems a bit pointless (as it does every year) but at least someone somewhere can cross me off a list now
> ...


 
That sounds positive though...and yeah maybe a  bit pointless but at least it is over for another year


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It all seems a bit pointless (as it does every year) but at least someone somewhere can cross me off a list now



Isn't work fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want to see this


 
The thought of this is all that is keeping me going through the afternoon tbf!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Will you put crisps in the bap?
> I love doing that


 
so do I


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you buy some leg warmers and sing "What A feeling", while wearing them, if he wins........or will you just do it anyway. For me!


 
I'd pay to watch.



Badgers said:


> *Jack Whos He* in the 16:25 COVENTRY STAKES


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

I have (economy) tortilla chips today. 
They don't really work in sarnies or rolls and need dip


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you buy some leg warmers and sing "What A feeling", while wearing them, if he wins........or will you just do it anyway. For me!





Badgers said:


> I want to see this


 
We'll see if it wins first  

It probably will now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

I am in a funny mood today, can't put my finger on it


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am in a funny mood today, can't put my finger on it


 
cos it's freeday?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Padawan Learner had an amusing exchange with an Indian client.
We have been invited to India to speak at a conference which is flattering. 
So with Padawan Learner being from India we said he would go. 
The Indian clients response was that a white face would be preferred


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am in a funny mood today, can't put my finger on it


 
Shrimp-yearning?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am in a funny mood today, can't put my finger on it


 
Full moon tomorrow - loads of people feel a bit funny today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Full moon tomorrow - loads of people feel a bit funny today


 
How about outside of hippyland?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Full moon tomorrow - loads of people feel a bit funny today


 
I had a dirty dream about one of my "The Winter's Tale" cast mates last night....was that the full moon...or am I just a slattern?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had a dirty dream about one of my "The Winter's Tale" cast mates last night....was that the full moon...or am I just a slattern?


 
Just a slattern darling

A lovely one though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How about outside of hippyland?


 
Right fuck off then 

Honestly, you try and help some people...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend just made me lol. He has popped out to get some food so I asked him to get  me a snickers bar

Me: "Do you want some money?"
Him: No.....! I'd rather have a hold over you"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Right fuck off then


 
I was clearly shrimp-yearning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just a slattern darling
> 
> A lovely one though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had a dirty dream about one of my "The Winter's Tale" cast mates last night....was that the full moon...or am I just a slattern?



Were they good?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Were they good?


 
They were actually....I am going to have to pay more attention to him in the dressing room from now on


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They were actually....I am going to have to pay more attention to him in the dressing room from now on


 
Worrying isn't it? 
I still can't look at Charlie Brooks (Janine Butcher from EastEnders) without having stirrings.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Worrying isn't it?
> I still can't look at Charlie Brooks (Janine Butcher from EastEnders) without having stirrings.


 
  Though I am hoping the images will soon be replaced by neon in legwarmers singing "Flashdance"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Pictures come alive, you can dance right through your life


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

*_Letch mode on_*
The 20 or so ladies from the PR company upstarts just strolled back (all in frocks) from their beer garden lunch looking delicious. 
*_Letch mode off_*

The sun is nice


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

I love girls in summer frocks 

In other news - have any of the drag girls ever had a proper wet dream?  I've had ONE. Usually you get to the point where you're just about to and then wake up which is most annoying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I love girls in summer frocks
> 
> In other news - have any of the drag girls ever had a proper wet dream?  I've had ONE. Usually you get to the point where you're just about to and then wake up which is most annoying.


 
Last night's was quite close tbf, woke up feeling...erm....how to put it..._very_ flushed! But no I haven't.

Not sure how I am going to face the person in question...he plays my husband so I can't avoid him...and frankly I don't really want to


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a wet dream for the first time in ages. The SO was not involved, felt a bit dirty when I woke up.....


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> In other news - have any of the drag girls *ever had a proper wet dream*?  I've had ONE. Usually you get to the point where you're just about to and then wake up which is most annoying.



No never, but close on occasion, which I agree is extremely annoying.
I've been meaning to go and get some work done on a tattoo, but a particluarly lucid dream involving the tattoo artist has so far prevented me.  I still don't think I could look him in the eye and it was well over a year ago


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Had a wet dream for the first time in ages. The SO was not involved, felt a bit dirty when I woke up.....



Good god man, you can't help it if you shagged someone else in your DREAM!   Men have it easier with wet dreams anyhow, for some stupid reason. I demand more of them.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night's was quite close tbf, woke up feeling...erm....how to put it..._very_ flushed! But no I haven't.
> 
> Not sure how I am going to face the person in question...he plays my husband so I can't avoid him...and frankly I don't really want to



Ooo nice one queeny   But not quite a proper one though? 



tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


 
*applauds*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last night's was quite close tbf, woke up feeling...erm....how to put it..._very_ flushed! But no I haven't.
> 
> Not sure how I am going to face the person in question...he plays my husband so I can't avoid him...and frankly I don't really want to



That's got to improve your performance though!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> No never, but close on occasion, which I agree is extremely annoying.
> I've been meaning to go and get some work done on a tattoo, but a particluarly lucid dream involving the tattoo artist has so far prevented me.  I still don't think I could look him in the eye and it was well over a year ago


 


hmmm...I wonder if there's been any medical research done on this matter?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now



Fantastic! 



BoatieBird said:


> That's got to improve your performance though!



I hope so


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


 
So you can no longer porn in the Olympics? 



Well done babes, does it pay the bills?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


 
excellent news


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So you can no longer porn in the Olympics?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

It is all wet dreams and porn now. 
The drag embraces the sex.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Full moon for yer that bajjy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is all wet dreams and porn now.
> The drag embraces the sex.


 
It must be the heat, makes people go a bit funny


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It must be the heat, makes people go a bit funny


 


sojourner said:


> Full moon for yer that bajjy


 
I thought it was just having cocks and cunts but I am pretty old fashioned.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

bad luck neon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

BBC:



> 1430: Cape Blanco and Flash Dance set a rattling good pace early on.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

That fucking neon has done us up like Mr Kippers


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is all wet dreams and porn now.
> The drag embraces the sex.



It's an improvement on horse racing and tennis


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's an improvement on horse racing and tennis


 
How about the slap of leather on willow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad luck neon


 


Badgers said:


> That fucking neon has done us up like Mr Kippers


 
*puts leg warmers back in the drawer*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bad luck neon


 


*takes off leg warmers*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I thought it was just having cocks and cunts but I am pretty old fashioned.


 
Oh how RUUUUDE! 



BoatieBird said:


> It's an improvement on horse racing and tennis


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Should we ban sports?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

did we win on the nags?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should we ban sports?


 
May as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> O hai everyone  I'm a professional porn model now


 
Lunch tomorrow, Oxford St?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Sports banned and sex/porn embraced. 
It seems we have found the chicks level


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sports banned and sex/porn embraced.
> It seems we have found the chicks level


 
at least you win each time with sex


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> at least you win each time with sex


 
Come first?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come first?


 
all too often


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> all too often


 
....I mean


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> all too often


 
There's probably joke to be made here about going each way or something


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's probably joke to be made here about going each way or something



The batsman is holding.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There's probably joke to be made here about going each way or something


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

I blame TP for this sordid chat myself


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh well, the 3-4pm window will calm us down again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Not that I am obssessing hmm or anything about last night's dream but o)....

He's on the right in the dark jumper

*mumbles something about not deliberately looking for a pic of him but being board at work and wanting a laugh and other such lame excuses*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not that I am obssessing hmm or anything about last night's dream but o)....
> 
> He's on the right in the dark jumper
> 
> *mumbles something about not deliberately looking for a pic of him but being board at work and wanting a laugh and other such lame excuses*


 
He reminds me just a little bit of Marty


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He reminds me just a little bit of Marty


 
I thought this too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I thought this too


 
Thirded


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He reminds me just a little bit of Marty


 


machine cat said:


> I thought this too


 


neonwilderness said:


> Thirded



 *waggles eyebrows at Mr.21*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *waggles eyebrows at Mr.21*


 
Am interested to hear about tonight's dream.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am interested to hear about tonight's dream.


 
I am anticipating marty, legwarmers and going each way....again!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice one Badgers - probably got myself enough for a pint tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Possible few days work in India for one of us


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible few days work in India for one of us


 
Sounds like fun* 







*India that is, not work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible few days work in India for one of us


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Nice one Badgers - probably got myself enough for a pint tonight


 
Did we win?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did we win?


 
4th


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Possible few days work in India for one of us


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

It would be about three days end of June, start of July. 
Plan is to send Padawan Learner but the Indian people want a British native for some reason. 
The other two here have ruled it out so might have to be me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

£2.25 won on the 2.50 at Thirsk (last minute bet on the favourite)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> £2.25 won on the 2.50 at Thirsk (last minute bet on the favourite)


 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It would be about three days end of June, start of July.
> Plan is to send Padawan Learner but the Indian people want a British native for some reason.
> The other two here have ruled it out so might have to be me.



That would be very, very  if you could go!



neonwilderness said:


> £2.25 won on the 2.50 at Thirsk (last minute bet on the favourite)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be very, very  if you could go!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thanks for sharing


 
Blame cuntboss, she has been lurking around here all afternoon interrupting my skiving 



QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
I'm wearing the wrong shoes (and no tights)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Blame cuntboss, she has been lurking around here all afternoon interrupting my skiving
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the wrong shoes (and no tights)


 
Excuses, excuses  Don't any of the ladies in your office wear heels, huh?!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Thirded


 
Fourthed!  You dorty mare queeny!  It was ACTUALLY about marty, wasn't it? Eh?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

arrrghhh!! I just sent off a full copy of my passport and all my details, I wanna get my page up asap! like omg I've been highly tense all week and this is driving me MAD!!!!! 

I'mm well excited!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fourthed!  You dorty mare queeny!  It was ACTUALLY about marty, wasn't it? Eh?


 
Erm.....*runs things through in my mind*.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Unsure really, rough detail of trip: 


Thursday flight departs 21:05	
Friday arrive in Delhi at 10:50 and straight to conference
Friday evening entertaining
Saturday at conference
Saturday evening entertaining 
Sunday depart Delhi 12:50 and arrive in London 18:10 
Back to work Monday morning 

Will cost about £1,000


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lunch tomorrow, Oxford St?


 
no way, m8. Not now I've entered the realms of fame.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Unsure really, rough detail of trip:
> 
> 
> Thursday flight departs 21:05
> ...


imminent?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He reminds me just a little bit of Marty


 
wut wut?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> no way, m8. Not now I've entered the realms of fame.


 
Champagne and strawberries?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *waggles eyebrows at Mr.21*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'mm well excited!!


 
Make others excited and you will be Mrs Rich


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Make others excited and you will be Mrs Rich


 
oh I know m8, this is the first step of exposure for cams, I'm a shrewd businesswoman.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 4th


 
donkey!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am anticipating marty, legwarmers and going each way....again!


 
*rubs thighs*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> arrrghhh!! I just sent off a full copy of my passport and all my details, I wanna get my page up asap! like omg I've been highly tense all week and this is driving me MAD!!!!!
> 
> I'mm well excited!!



Are we going to see this page at all?



marty21 said:


> donkey!


 
I got enough for a post-drag pint


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

trying to check when my appt is at homerton hospital and i got transferred and spent the last 5 mins with the dial tone  if they think I'm giving up they have got another thing coming.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Are we going to see this page at all?


if you pay


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you can see profile pages actually, just no content


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> if you pay


 
But i'm a free chat lifer or whatever it's called.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> imminent?


 
Possibly the 30/06 or one week later.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

free chat begging lifers can fuckin do one, I aint interested if you got no cash.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I got enough for a post-drag pint


 
I have not


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> free chat begging lifers can fuckin do one, I aint interested if you got no cash.


 
I don't have cash


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Over 14k in the thread now!!! 
Are we looking closer to the neon target?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

what is the target?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Over 14k in the thread now!!!
> Are we looking closer to the neon target?


 
what is target?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't have cash


 
dirty eastern european cam whores it is for you then!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what is the target?


 


marty21 said:


> what is target?


 
neon should have updated us. 
I can't remember but thought we were aiming for 20k by the end of the month?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> dirty eastern european cam whores it is for you then!


 
Are they free?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> dirty eastern european cam whores it is for you then!


 
do you accept cheques?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> neon should have updated us.
> I can't remember but thought we were aiming for 20k by the end of the month?


 
I think we were quite a bit down a while back.  I'll update the graph later/tomorrow and see where we stand.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are they free?


 
on myfreecams they do anything and no one ever tips them, I've been studying how to work that site actually, i dunno where i am gonna cam yet though tbh


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

fucking hell won't today end?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> free chat begging lifers can fuckin do one, I aint interested if you got no cash.


 
Surely you can trust your fellow draggers with the job of, erm, proofreading the pages? Just to, like, erm, review them for you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think we were quite a bit down a while back.  I'll update the graph *later/tomorrow* and see where we stand.


 
later will be fine


----------



## sojourner (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh and just to say - I am going in 5 minutes   My fit hairdresser is coming round to 'do me'.  I call her Tits Malone


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Later in the week, yeah?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Later in the week, yeah?


 
No, later today will be be fine.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh and just to say - I am going in 5 minutes   My fit hairdresser is coming round to 'do me'.  I call her Tits Malone


 


See you next week!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> See you next week!


next week?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> next week?


 
I know, what a cunt eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, later today will be be fine.


 
neon?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> next week?


 
I have the next three days off work


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh and just to say - I am going in 5 minutes   My fit hairdresser is coming round to 'do me'.  I call her Tits Malone


 
I *Heart* Tits Malone


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have the next three days off work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I *Heart* Tits Malone


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


>


 


marty21 said:


>


 
I'll pop in sometime and say hi


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have the next three days off work


 
I asked newbie1 to tell you that they've been cancelled


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> neon?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I asked newbie1 to tell you that they've been cancelled


 
She must have forgotten


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Too much anger in here. Lighten up folks!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I have the next three days off work


 


I have Thurday and Friday off


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
17267 was today's target 

Graph to follow tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Too much anger in here. Lighten up folks!


 
(((((machine cat)))))  x


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have Thurday and Friday off


 
Again?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 17267 was today's target
> 
> Graph to follow tomorrow



we have failed


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 17267 was today's target
> 
> Graph to follow tomorrow



Our fail is major isn't it? 
Who is to blame for this shortfall?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 17267 was today's target
> 
> Graph to follow tomorrow


 

I fear we are behind - despite sports/betting/sex/tits malone/leg warmers....or maybe because of 

Anyway I am outta here, laters y'all!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have Thurday and Friday off


 
Good for you! 

Are you coming to my birthday party?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



 I *heart* angry birds!



neonwilderness said:


> Again?



Yeah! So, so...there!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyway I am outta here, laters y'all!


 
Sweet dreams of Marty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Are you coming to my birthday party?


 
Can I bring my marty lookalike with me?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I fear we are behind - despite sports/betting/sex/tits malone/leg warmers....or maybe because of
> 
> Anyway I am outta here, laters y'all!




pleasant dreams


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Our fail is major isn't it?
> Who is to blame for this shortfall?


 





Wouldn't have happened under a Labour government


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I bring my marty lookalike with me?


 
of course!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sweet dreams of Marty


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Closer now.
40% of our office have gone.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

40% of our office have gone - I am tempted to up that to 60%


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

actually my colleague is now leaving, I am in the 40% still here


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

I am here until 5


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

the phones aren't working


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm reading my kindle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not saying that Tesco is a good place but.....



> *£5.00*
> Tesco beef steak with peppercorn sauce
> Tesco onion rings with dip
> Tesco finest chunky chips
> Stella Artois 66cl bottle


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking about cider


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am not saying that Tesco is a good place but.....


 


Good deal that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

We are still static at 60% in the office.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Going very slow atm.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Would this be acceptable on a desk?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are still static at 60% in the office.



I will be reducing it to 20% in our office shortly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

This one may be superior


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Plan of action: 

16:55: pack up and leave office.
17:00: pick up horse winnings at the station.
17:02: have celebratory cider.
17:18: make way to platform.
17:26: cider train.
17:55: cider bus.
18:15: food and cider.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will be reducing it to 20% in our office shortly


 
We are down to 40% now, about to be 20%


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This one may be superior


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Plan of action:
> 
> 16:55: pack up and leave office.
> 17:00: pick up horse winnings at the station.
> ...



needs more cider


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

needs more cider


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> needs more cider


 
it does doesn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it's about time to do one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it does doesn't it?


 
yes it does


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2011)

Time to go soon I think


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Time do the graph soon I think


 
Corrected


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2011)

the heat from the kiln rooms was incredible today. Like a furnace. Or a room with several intense ceramic melting giant kilns in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the heat from the kiln rooms was incredible today. Like a furnace. Or a room with several intense ceramic melting giant kilns in.


 
How is the Llama situation DC?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2011)

bossman managed to escape a section but has a court date to answer d&d.

Mate is due  in tomorrow for the previous incident. Expected to hang fire till another date when the magistrates have seen a probation report, but you never know with courts do you.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Still murky then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Yawn yawn Humpday yawn!!


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice BBQ last night. Weather *just* held out on us despite looking like it was about to tip down any minute. Am now sleep-deprived and wishing it was Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Work on the bin situation tiring you out?


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2011)

The bin issue is resolved fully to the satisfaction of all parties concerned. It has been tiring though, yes. That and eating lots of burgers takes it out of you.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> The bin issue is resolved fully to the satisfaction of all parties concerned. It has been tiring though, yes.


 
Good man 



NVP said:


> That and eating lots of burgers takes it out of you.



What sauce did you have?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Lazy draggers. 
This is why we are behind target.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning All.  I've been up since 6.30 and have done all my chores *smug* 

I have another hour to drink tea and faff on the internet before I need to shift my fat arse.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Just reading my cousin and his wife arguing on FaceSpaz... 

She cheated on him four years ago apparently. They got married about a year ago and he started seeing another girl a month after the wedding. Both of them are letting rip online and not sparing the details. It would be funny if they did not have two young kids.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning All.  I've been up since 6.30 and have done all my chores *smug*
> 
> I have another hour to drink tea and faff on the internet before I need to shift my fat arse.


 
Morning Nips


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Nips


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lazy draggers.
> This is why we are behind target.


 
this is both a strength and a weakness of draggers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Nips


 
this ^^


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just reading my cousin and his wife arguing on FaceSpaz...
> 
> She cheated on him four years ago apparently. They got married about a year ago and he started seeing another girl a month after the wedding. Both of them are letting rip online and not sparing the details. It would be funny if they did not have two young kids.


 
not good - car crash stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

An hour to burn on the internet eh? I have about the same amount of internet/faff time too. 

Should we start rumours about people? 
I was thinking of watching Luther or possibly Charles Darwin and the Tree of Life for the 5/6/7th time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is both a strength and a weakness of draggers



WinFailWinFailWinFailWinFail  



marty21 said:


> not good - car crash stuff


 
Yup, my family seem to like this sort of thing but most of it is done using the blazing row format rather than the interwebs.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

we need a dream report from Qoggy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need a dream report from Qoggy



No need to have a look in the naked thread Marty, nothing to see there


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No need to have a look in the naked thread Marty, nothing to see there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Some homemade French bread pizzas in the oven for breakfast. 
A bit decadent at this hour but after dentist I anticipate eating to be a struggle.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Good move stock up on food before the dentist.
What time is your appointment?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Good move stock up on food before the dentist.
> What time is your appointment?


 
11:30 but I am ignoring it at the moment. Not scared you understand, more terrified


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, I will mention it no more, except to say good luck


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> OK, I will mention it no more, except to say good luck


 
It will be ok, going to be a painful few days though. Glad I took the day off  

Will post up some photos later. Might ask the dentist if I can take the root and stuff home then post it to my niece as a keepsake.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

FaceSpaz delivers good distraction. 
My ex who cheated on me lists plenty of stuff to confirm how glad I am I am not with her. 

Music - Michael Bublé 
Television - The Apprentice, The X-Factor 
Activities and Interests - Shopping 
Interests - Shopping, Spa Days


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning


 
Graph?

Please note that we need  to understand the state of things.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Graph?
> 
> Please note that we need  to understand the state of things.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

That is awesome. 
I am trying to interpret the target.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

gluck with dentist Badgers, you off for the day?

treat yourself to ice creams later


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>





Very impressive, what is it trying to tell me please?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> gluck with dentist Badgers, you off for the day?
> 
> treat yourself to ice creams later


 
Yeah off for the day, am a bit worried but will be okay


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Very impressive, what is it trying to tell me please?


something about targets? 

ooh, it spins!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah off for the day, am a bit worried but will be okay


you'll be fine. get yourself to the cafe in the park and have some of their gelato... you're allowed when your mouth is sore!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Very impressive, what is it trying to tell me please?


 
Behind the lighthearted banter of the drag we have post-count missions. The targets are challenging to hit and neonwilderness measures our Win/Fail in the format of graphs. He has clearly had some sort of upgrade recently.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

so it's telling me that me must try harder?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> so it's telling me that me must try harder?


 
We are all in this together BB


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

BB... I want to be BB again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

I have put my foot in it again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> so it's telling me that me must try harder?


 
We always have to try harder

There may be a proper graph later


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

no you haven't, I just want my old name back.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no you haven't, I just want my old name back.


 
Any chance? 

I need to go shave and shower soon


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> BB... I want to be BB again





We could share?

My username isn't even that appropriate anymore.
Although I did dream of boats last night - I often do


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We always have to try harder
> 
> There may be a proper graph later



I'll do my best


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any chance?
> 
> I need to go shave and shower soon


Not asked, feel too cheeky, but I think the reason I changed it to begin with has gone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Although I did dream of boats last night - I often do


 
Good dream to have  

Is it usually all types of boat or a specific boat?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Not asked, feel too cheeky, but I think the reason I changed it to begin with has gone.



I think a carefully worded PM would suffice...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good dream to have
> 
> Is it usually all types of boat or a specific boat?



it's usually narrow boats, last night it was a working boat like this:



With a particularly fine back cabin.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> it's usually narrow boats



A fine choice that


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



_Don't _panic


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

g'luck Badgers - 

I have avoided the dentist for a few years, so far *touches wood* I'm ok


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning all.

No dreams that I can remember last night 

However I have just eaten a sticky bun which has cheered me up no end!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm... sticky 

think of pizzas Badgers, think of cider and sunshine, beautiful days


----------



## hiccup (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> g'luck Badgers -
> 
> I have avoided the dentist for a few years, so far *touches wood* I'm ok


 
"touches wood" lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> mmmmmmmmmm... sticky
> 
> think of pizzas Badgers, think of cider and sunshine, beautiful days


 
And potatoes with cheese and beans. And FCP of course.

Oh that reminds me, having reviewed the accents thread last night and heard neon, I now want him to say Findus Crispy Pancakes!! And machine cat too! I mean machine cat say FCP too not neon say "machine cat" as that would be kind of strange....but possibly sexy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

ooh, I've not been on that thread for a while, I missed neon 

I sounds like a twat on there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ooh, I've not been on that thread for a while, I missed neon
> 
> I sounds like a twat on there


 
Me too!! The first one I did I put on some kind of posh accent and just sound ridiculous. The second one I did sounds more like me but not enough to erase the horror of the first!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

I got bored searching the thread, it's too long


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh that reminds me, having reviewed the accents thread last night and heard neon, I now want him to say Findus Crispy Pancakes!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning Qoglet, shame about the dreamless sleep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



It's a good voice....for saying Findus Crispy Pancakes



Badgers said:


> Morning Qoglet, shame about the dreamless sleep



Never mind - I will see the object of my desire dream this evening...or I could just look at a pic of marty


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

alright lads, some delay with my shit cus i had to cancel my member account and like people live in LA, I fucking hate timezones.

I gotta do some shit today on the flat, gotta do more washing and cleaning and I gotta hoover. gotta go through the old wardrobe full of shit to see whats what and fucking insecticide it from moth invasion, I bet theres loads of the fuckers living in there, a breeding ground.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

I am heading off now. 
Will be back to moan and whine in a bit. (and look at the target graph)



> Statistics suggest that, in western countries, phobias afflict 7-13% of the population and that women are twice as likely to suffer from a phobia as men.



This is not helping either ^


----------



## hiccup (Jun 15, 2011)

Have a meeting 12:30 - 13:30. What the fuck sort of time for a meeting is that? Lunchtime, that's what sort of time. Ugh.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's a good voice....for saying Findus Crispy Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind - I will see the object of my desire dream this evening...or I could just look at a pic of marty



I have *special* pictures if you wish


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a meeting 12:30 - 13:30. What the fuck sort of time for a meeting is that? Lunchtime, that's what sort of time. Ugh.


 
^^ this is not good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have *special* pictures if you wish


 
*looks round furtively*...pop them in a brown paper envelope and send them over!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Have a meeting 12:30 - 13:30. What the fuck sort of time for a meeting is that? Lunchtime, that's what sort of time. Ugh.


 
They might be taking you for a surprise lunch?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They might be taking you for a surprise lunch?


 
^^^this might be good - depending on what sort of lunch, and what sort of colleagues


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *looks round furtively*...pop them in a brown paper envelope and send them over!!


 
*books Porn Courier * - who will arrive wearing a brightly coloured suit - with Porn Courier written in VERY LARGE LETTERS


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *books Porn Courier * - who will arrive wearing a brightly coloured suit - with Porn Courier written in VERY LARGE LETTERS


 
Porn Courier would be such a cool job


----------



## hiccup (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They might be taking you for a surprise lunch?


 
No lunch. Not even tea and biscuits. The harsh realities of public sector employment.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Difficult decisions to be made hiccup.
Do you eat your lunch before or after the meeting?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No lunch. Not even tea and biscuits. The harsh realities of public sector employment.


 
^^^ this is not good


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Difficult decisions to be made hiccup.
> Do you eat your lunch before or after the meeting?


 
I think he should take lunch in, and when questioned say,

I need TO EAT TO LIVE!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Working to the station this morning met the next door neighbours eldest (he's 19). Poor thing was attacked on the train at the weekend, with his mates, and has a right shiner of an eye and a few stiches on his brow 

Mr. QofG's consoled him by saying sagely "Chicks like scars!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No lunch. Not even tea and biscuits. The harsh realities of public sector employment.


 
You're lucky to even have a meeting to go to tbh


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working to the station this morning met the next door neighbours eldest (he's 19). Poor thing was attacked on the train at the weekend, with his mates, and has a right shiner of an eye and a few stiches on his brow
> 
> Mr. QofG's consoled him by saying sagely "Chicks like scars!"



is that the pretty one?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's consoled him by saying sagely "Chicks like scars!"


 
good stuff from Mr QofGs


They do!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> is that the pretty one?



No, that is the middle one (they are ages 19, 12 and 5 I think). I'd have been distraught if it was him!! Though the eldest one is quite handsome 



marty21 said:


> good stuff from Mr QofGs
> 
> 
> They do!



He did tell his brother last week, upon hearing that his brother's girlfriend is pregnant, that he'd never loved him more than at that moment. Awwww 

Then they got all gruff and had manly hugs and handshakes and things


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working to the station this morning met the next door neighbours eldest (he's 19). Poor thing was attacked on the train at the weekend, with his mates, and has a right shiner of an eye and a few stiches on his brow


A mate of mine drives for FGW and reckoned it was kicking off all weekend because of some regatta down your way



QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's consoled him by saying sagely "Chicks like scars!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A mate of mine drives for FGW and reckoned it was kicking off all weekend because of some *regatta down your way*


 
Yup - Marlow Regatta. We were thinking of going had we not been performing. One of the people who attacked our neighbour has been charged apparently.

http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/new...d_12_banned_from_Marlow_over_Regatta_weekend/

I might change my tagline to Chicks Love Scars!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

*cracks open can of Gold Label*

Afternoon draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *cracks open can of Gold Label*
> 
> Afternoon draggers


 
Oh yeah you - skiver!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah you - skiver!!


 
Having a good day?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

The deed is done and right now I am drooling like Marty at 11pm on the second night of a beer festival.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *cracks open can of Gold Label*


 
Gold Label? 
Where are you, 1987?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Having a good day?


 
Oooh you....!!



Badgers said:


> The deed is done and right now I am drooling like Marty at 11pm on the second night of a beer festival.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gold Label?
> Where are you, 1987?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gold Label?
> *Where are you, 1987? *


 
That's Leeds for you!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *cracks open can of Gold Label*
> 
> Afternoon draggers



cunt



Badgers said:


> The deed is done and right now I am drooling like Marty at 11pm on the second night of a beer festival.


 


Blimey - been dead busy all morning 











twatting about online mostly


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

Oooo and queeny!!!! Fabulous norks!  Rarrr   Nipples...will I EVER tire of looking at them?  I think not.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

I HAAAAATE timezones!!!! everyone in LA is asleep now, so my shit wont get done til tomorrow, fucks sake I am gonna have to stay up all night. in other news i have started putting clothes into bin bags, and cut my curtains shorter, got some like wonder webb shisnit, am just gonna pin them and do it with me hair straighteners, fuck taking them down.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *cracks open can of Gold Label*
> 
> Afternoon draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oooo and queeny!!!! Fabulous norks!  Rarrr   Nipples...will I EVER tire of looking at them?  I think not.


 
Thank you


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I HAAAAATE timezones!!!! everyone in LA is asleep now, so my shit wont get done til tomorrow, fucks sake I am gonna have to stay up all night. in other news i have started putting clothes into bin bags, and cut my curtains shorter, got some like wonder webb shisnit, am just gonna pin them and *do it with me hair straighteners*, fuck taking them down.




excellent idea


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

That was really, really not funny at all. I know that having teeth out is not funny ever but still. The dentist is great and patient with me but two weeks ago he said he would do the extractions today and then two weeks later he do the cleaning thing. Today he gave me the injections and THEN did the cleaning thing while the anesthetic took hold. I fucking can't bear that drilling plaque removing thing and it really put my mouth on edge before the rotten stumps were hacked out. 

I want a cider so bad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's Leeds for you!


 
Down the Liberal & Radical Club waiting for the meat raffle no doubt


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was really, really not funny at all. I know that having teeth out is not funny ever but still. The dentist is great and patient with me but two weeks ago he said he would do the extractions today and then two weeks later he do the cleaning thing. Today he gave me the injections and THEN did the cleaning thing while the anesthetic took hold. I fucking can't bear that drilling plaque removing thing and it really put my mouth on edge before the rotten stumps were hacked out.
> 
> I want a cider so bad


 
man up, pussyole.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Badgers.
At least it's over and done with now.

When can you have cider?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want a cider so bad


 
I'll have one for you!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> man up, pussyole.



Fuck off  



BoatieBird said:


> Poor Badgers.
> At least it's over and done with now.
> 
> When can you have cider?


 
Dunno when it is acceptable? I took the swab/pillow thing out about 20 mins ago and have rinsed with warm salty water. Still bleeding a bit and feel like I have had a stroke but it is all good really


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have one for you!


 
I hear that Merrydown Cider mixed with Gold Label is good for that afternoon drinkers itch.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I HAAAAATE timezones!!!! everyone in LA is asleep now


 
Just working this out now yeah?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

Right, i'm going to stop drinking and take the bus to Fizzy Lizards, then a curry, then more drinking


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you


 
Credit where credit is due minxy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was really, really not funny at all. I know that having teeth out is not funny ever but still. The dentist is great and patient with me but two weeks ago he said he would do the extractions today and then two weeks later he do the cleaning thing. Today he gave me the injections and THEN did the cleaning thing while the anesthetic took hold. I fucking can't bear that drilling plaque removing thing and it really put my mouth on edge before the rotten stumps were hacked out.
> 
> I want a cider so bad


 
Ouch ow ow!!!  The bastard!  I fucking hate that drilling cleaning thing too - my dentist always manages to hack away at my gums when she does it.  I only let her off cos she's fucking fit


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *cracks open can of Gold Label*
> 
> Afternoon draggers


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The deed is done and right now I am drooling like Marty at 11pm on the second night of a beer festival.


 
first hour


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ouch ow ow!!!  The bastard!  I fucking hate that drilling cleaning thing too - my dentist always manages to hack away at my gums when she does it.  I only let her off cos she's fucking fit


 
Mine is a chap but he does have two nice dental nurses  
The drilling cleaning thing is unpleasant but I am kind of glad it is done. No more for 6 months barring a disaster so not all fail.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> feel like I have had a stroke but it is all good really


 
You might require a straw for your cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Right, i'm going to stop drinking and take the bus to Fizzy Lizards, then a curry, then more drinking



Too late for a bacon bap but cheesy chips or chips and gravy for £1.50 would get my vote! Oh, and a go on the "Twin Ball lifter" 



Badgers said:


> Credit where credit is due minxy


 
*looks smug*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> first hour


 
 

When the big money arrives we will do Oktoberfest.
Either die out there or get divorced upon our return to the UK


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Too late for a bacon bap but cheesy chips or chips and gravy for £1.50 would get my vote! Oh, and a go on the "Twin Ball lifter"


 
The Fizzy Lizard jacket potato topping range seems incomplete to me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> take the bus to Fizzy Lizards


 


> No.1 indoor and outdoor play facility for the *under 8's*.



Are you not a bit old for that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> When the big money arrives we will do Oktoberfest.
> *Either die out there or get divorced upon our return to the UK*



I can imagine both kitty and mrs21 waiting sternly at the airport as you both stagger off the plane, smelling of booze and each clutching a fridgemagnet that you've brought back as a present....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can imagine both kitty and mrs21 waiting sternly at the airport as you both stagger off the plane, smelling of booze and each clutching a fridgemagnet that you've brought back as a present....


 
^^^this is very likely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Fizzy Lizard jacket potato topping range seems incomplete to me


 
You are right  And aren't baked beans the first thing children eat or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Just been downstairs to get my lunch and Mr ManFlu appears to be fighting a cardboard box in the warehouse


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can imagine both kitty and mrs21 waiting sternly at the airport as you both stagger off the plane, smelling of booze and each clutching a fridgemagnet that you've brought back as a present....


 
Like a younger Florrie Capp?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been downstairs to get my lunch and Mr ManFlu appears to be fighting a cardboard box in the warehouse


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been downstairs to get my lunch and Mr ManFlu appears to be fighting a cardboard box in the warehouse


 
I once had a drunken fight with a hat stand - 

I lost 


dignity >>>>>>>>>> thataway


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like a younger Florrie Capp?


 
they will both be TUTTING!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are right  And aren't baked beans the first thing children eat or something?



I spoke too soon.....



> Kids Mega Meals £3.00
> All served with Chips and Salad, *Beans* or Peas and Juice Carton



Still beans should be listed as the second topping on the jacket potato list?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> they will both be TUTTING!


 
Let's never introduce them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like a younger Florrie Capp?


 
Definitely!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just been downstairs to get my lunch and Mr ManFlu appears to be fighting a cardboard box in the warehouse


 
Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, but the _SlutWalk_ thread is great.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it! Should have filmed it!


 
Left my phone up here 

I think he was trying to cut it up to go in the bin, but was making it far harder than it needed to be


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Let's never introduce them


 
world of pain, my friend, world of pain


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, but the _SlutWalk_ thread is great.


 
_Tight Trousers Tuesday_ - lol!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think he was trying to cut it up to go in the bin, but was making it far harder than it needed to be


 
Pushing for overtime?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying a cider...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pushing for overtime?


 
We don't get overtime here, just time in lieu for anything significant.  He's probably just trying to fill his day.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Hungry again, should have eaten more this morning


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't get overtime here, just time in lieu for anything significant.  He's probably just trying to fill his day.


 
Maybe he is planning a career as a professional wrestler and is getting some practice in?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We don't get overtime here, just time in lieu for anything significant.  He's probably just trying to fill his day.


 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe he is planning a career as a professional wrestler and is getting some practice in?


 
Maybe he simply can't think outside the box anymore?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hungry again, should have eaten more this morning


 
how are the gnashers now ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how are the gnashers now ?


 
Gone, well two of them at least


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Maybe he simply can't think outside the box *anymore*?


 
You have a surplus word in that sentence


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how are the gnashers now ?


 
You have reminded me of something *beetles off to start a thread*!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gone, well two of them at least


 
Glad they are gone really. All my teeth are whole, filled and fairly cleaned now. Don't want the injections to wear off as I can tell it is going to be sore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

My childhood is ruined 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/350596-How-did-you-so-you-pronounce-Gnasher


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Glad they are gone really. All my teeth are whole, filled and fairly cleaned now. Don't want the injections to wear off as I can tell it is going to be sore.


 
Will be worth it though?


Afternoon lull now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

We have custard creams


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will be worth it though?


 
Yeah, had broken teeth (Sorry Qoggy - Gnashers) in my mouth causing me pain for a long time. Got to let it settle and then find out options for filling one of the holes. That is not going to be cheap I would guess but I think something silver or gold may be better.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have custard creams


 
Do you prefer them to the Bourbon biscuit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you prefer them to the Bourbon biscuit?


 
I do I'm afraid. Don't dislike bourbons but much prefer custard creams.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do I'm afraid. Don't dislike bourbons but much prefer custard creams.


I have a recipe for homemade bourbons... not made them yet 

Someone bought me cakes at lunch *sugar rush*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do I'm afraid. Don't dislike bourbons but much prefer custard creams.


 
I go the other way. Don't really eat biscuits but given a choice of just those two I would go Bourbon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr ManFlu has bottled it in tea wars.  It was cuntboss' turn, but he's just caved in and made some because I said I wasn't doing it (we've both made a pot already today)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has bottled it in tea wars.  It was cuntboss' turn, but he's just caved in and made some because I said I wasn't doing it (we've both made a pot already today)


 
The fight with the cardboard box has taken it out of him!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The fight with the cardboard box has taken it out of him!


 
I can picture him crying at home tonight.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can picture him crying at home tonight.


 
I do bully him quite a bit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I do bully him quite a bit


 
Tough love neon, tough love is needed here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tough love neon, tough love is needed here.


 
Indeed - otherwise how will he  ever face up to cardboard boxes.

It's gone all dull here in the office, a pre-3.00pm slump


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's gone all dull here in the office, a pre-3.00pm slump


 
Oh dear, the 3-4pm window is nigh


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu has bottled it in tea wars.  It was cuntboss' turn, but he's just caved in and made some because I said I wasn't doing it (we've both made a pot already today)



Mr ManFlu is such a pussy



in other news, I have done a couple of bundles this afternoon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

In other news


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news
> 
> View attachment 15801



we have all failed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news
> 
> View attachment 15801



We are made of fail


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

We should hit 15k next week.  16k by end of the month maybe?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have all failed


 
This is not good is it. What do we have to do per day? I am starting to think we may have to admit it is out of our reach.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is not good is it. What do we have to do per day? I am starting to think we may have to admit it is out of our reach.


 
520ish post per day to hit 20k.  Possibly a bit much.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 520ish post per day to hit 20k.  Possibly a bit much.



Oh, I was still silently hoping


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2011)

the problem is that your objectives aren't SMART:

Specific
Measurable
Achievable
Realistic
Timebound

Your S, M and T are all fine, but your A and R are fucked.  You need to reassess your objectives at your next quarterly meeting.  A good objective should be changeable so that it can be moved should other priorities come up.

*kills self*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> the problem is that your objectives aren't SMART:
> 
> Specific
> Measurable
> ...


 
Should have saved that one for your 5,000th post to be honest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> the problem is that your objectives aren't SMART:
> 
> Specific
> Measurable
> ...


 
Do we need to SMART-ern up the drag?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do we need to SMART-ern up the drag?


 
I suggest we SMART-en the target to 16k


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2011)

Should be writing my 2011-12 objectives before my appraisal instead of dicking around on the internet


----------



## colacubes (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Should have saved that one for your 5,000th post to be honest



Fuck - I only just noticed I was so close


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Dithering 
Repetitive 
Apathetic 
Gang


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Should be writing my 2011-12 objectives before my appraisal instead of dicking around on the internet


 
You could practice by writing ones for us


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fuck - I only just noticed I was so close


 
Use it wisely young Nipsla, there are no take-backs


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just working this out now yeah?


 
is early morning there now, hopefully my shit will get sorted out today!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> the problem is that your objectives aren't SMART:
> 
> Specific
> Measurable
> ...


 
Fail to prepare
Prepare to fail


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Fail to prepare
> Prepare to fail


Use phrases like that. 
Get a slap.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

btw, everyone should buy this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Wall-...8504/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308148784&sr=1-1 

I'm in it. It's amazing.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw, everyone should buy this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Wall-...8504/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308148784&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm in it. It's amazing.


 
I waited for hours with champagne and strawberries at Oxford Circus around lunch-time yesterday, princess. Where did it go so wrong?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw, everyone should buy this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Wall-...8504/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308148784&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm in it. It's amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Use phrases like that.
> Get a slap.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw, everyone should buy this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Wall-...8504/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308148784&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm in it. It's amazing.


 
Just scan your snatch page and post it up here. There are 400 women's vulvas but we have no interest in the other 399. Given that the book is £21.25 on Amazon that makes your gash worth £0.05 to me. 

Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Blimey, nearly 4pm then


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just scan your snatch page and post it up here. There are 400 women's vulvas but we have no interest in the other 399. Given that the book is £21.25 on Amazon that makes your gash worth £0.05 to me.
> 
> Cheers






I forgot to say - payday today


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I forgot to say - payday today


 
it's the second best day of the month


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the second best day of the month


 
What is the best day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

Am getting nervous here...will be on stage again in 4 hours!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

4 hour call for Ms Qoggy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am getting nervous here...will be on stage again in 4 hours!


you will be fabulous!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am getting nervous here...will be on stage again in 4 hours!


 
If you believe William Shakespeare then all the world's a stage  

However if you believe Watership Down then all the world will be your enemy


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just scan your snatch page and post it up here. There are 400 women's vulvas but we have no interest in the other 399. Given that the book is £21.25 on Amazon that makes your gash worth £0.05 to me.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> you will be fabulous!


 
Thanks!! Right I am outta here, laters everyone!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks!! Right I am outta here, laters everyone!


 
Knock (nipple) them dead Qoggalot


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Knock (nipple) them dead Qoggalot


 
^ this


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gnipple


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
GnLOL


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Use phrases like that.
> Get a slap.


 
I would deserve it if I used that IRL


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

nipples?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> nipples?


 
Might be another thread somewhere but not really sure..........


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

am looking, but keep getting distracted by food and clothes


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just scan your snatch page and post it up here. There are 400 women's vulvas but we have no interest in the other 399. Given that the book is £21.25 on Amazon that makes your gash worth £0.05 to me.
> 
> Cheers


 

I'll do better than that, gimme a few mins....


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking great

I have a dooby of a spot on my neck and one on my lip - got two gigs this weekend, am dabbing like a loony with the tea tree!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

nipples


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll do better than that, gimme a few mins....


 
I only have 20p in total


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

>



lickin me own vag, lads


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lickin me own vag, lads


 
Excellent


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lickin me own vag, lads


 
Nasty but nice.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> lickin me own vag, lads


 
Yeh - doing it in the classic faux lesbian porn way of not REALLY licking it, and only putting your tongue in the vicinity enough to convince stupid people that you actually like it

rant over


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

was well hard to take that photo, me photobooths in reverse and i had to put something on my shift button to hold it down so the flash wouldn't go off, it'll do, I cant actually lick it cus it's plaster of paris and will melt


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - doing it in the classic faux lesbian porn way of not REALLY licking it, and only putting your tongue in the vicinity enough to convince stupid people that you actually like it
> 
> rant over



I CANT LICK IT ACTUALLY IT WILL MELT!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm gonna go do the noodles I've been wanting for like an hour and hang some washing out


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I CANT LICK IT ACTUALLY IT WILL MELT!!!!!


 
clingfilm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Noodles? 
That sounds possible with the gakky teeth.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> clingfilm


is that how the proper lesbian porn is done then? LOL


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is that how the proper lesbian porn is done then? LOL


 
shut it you - it's a practical suggestion


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is that how the proper lesbian porn is done then? LOL


 
Yeah Sojjy, we need to see links


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2011)

s'ok, I reckon teeps has gone to get clingfilm not noodles


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> clingfilm


 
ooooh dental dam, I like it.  

I aint even got any cling film.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Drag done?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 15, 2011)

pens down, lads, it's gin o'clock  

all give yourselves a good pat on the back for your achievement of getting through yet another day of wage slavery


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Gin


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What sauce did you have?


 
Apologies for the late response.

This:






I also stuck a bit of guacamole in there. And a curly sausage.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Apologies for the late response.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


 
The best relish.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

Fizzy Lizard was fucking banging! The slides were the best, and the ball pool a close second. 

Didn't go for any of the food. Machine Kitten and I scoffed some butties in the car park outside first so as to avoid paying monies.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fizzy Lizard was fucking banging! The slides were the best, and the ball pool a close second.
> 
> Didn't go for any of the food. Machine Kitten and I scoffed some butties in the car park outside first so as to avoid paying monies.


 
Fizzy Lizard win  

Target trouble round here


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2011)

mate has had his court case adjourned till fucking july pending a probation report. This is good cos it means he can get his show-trial hours done with the bods from CAN, and will also mean he will be present for his third sons birth. Strangely psycho boss is weird with me on information atm, he keeps mining me for it since him and mate have fell over this. I know fuck all about anything, as standards. 

Big cheeses in tomorrow for factory inspection. Cocks!

e2a and LOL at bossman having the arm bandage on his forearm since wednesday. I bet it's burn marks from tazer or a support bandage to ease the damage from having his arm ramped up his back in that most sadist of CnR techniques


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> mate has had his court case adjourned till fucking july pending a probation report. This is good cos it means he can get his show-trial hours done with the bods from CAN, and will also mean he will be present for his third sons birth. Strangely psycho boss is weird with me on information atm, he keeps mining me for it since him and mate have fell over this. I know fuck all about anything, as standards.
> 
> *Big cheeses in tomorrow for factory inspection. Cocks!*
> 
> e2a and LOL at bossman having the arm bandage on his forearm since wednesday. I bet it's burn marks from tazer or a support bandage to ease the damage from having his arm ramped up his back in that most sadist of CnR techniques


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

It is machine cat birthday Friday Eve today  

Slept well and only a little sore in the gob area here. Time to get dragging soon and count the hours


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2011)

Expecting it to be very busy today. Lots of half-finished things yesterday and nothing getting properly sorted. Possibly only me in the office, too, so it might get a bit hectic. Weekend seems nearer but still far too distant right now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Expecting it to be very busy today. Lots of half-finished things yesterday and nothing getting properly sorted. Possibly only me in the office, too, so it might get a bit hectic. Weekend seems nearer but still far too distant right now.


 
Mostly bin related or has the workload increased? I have a day off to catch up on so anticipate a busy one too. Hopefully it will reduce the drag (like an adjustable rear wing designed to increase straight line speed) and get the day out of the way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Stupid June rain 

Must be Glastonbury or Wimbledon or something soon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lovely June rain



Fixed for you.
Less treking up and down the garden with a watering can for me 

Morning all

Today is my Friday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

wet out there! and it someone's birthday today  *tickles mc under the chin*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Today is my Friday



 

Everyone was late today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Running the gauntlet of umbrellas is always such a joy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning all - I have porridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I have porridge


 
Stoat bar?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stoat bar?



Lol! 

I decided I'd spruce my porridge up with golden syrup or maple syrup....except the first has a use by date of April 2009 and the second by February 2010  So went for sugar and honey instead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fizzy Lizard was fucking banging! The slides were the best, and the ball pool a close second.
> 
> Didn't go for any of the food. Machine Kitten and I scoffed some butties in the car park outside first so as to avoid paying monies.



'Machine Kitten' - that is so cute


----------



## colacubes (Jun 16, 2011)

It's very wet outside looking out the window on the drag bus. I have to get off it in a minute


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Approve


 


tribal_princess said:


> ooooh dental dam, I like it.






BoatieBird said:


> Less treking up and down the garden with a watering can for me .  Today is my Friday


 
My friggin tomatoes are SATURATED!   You cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It's very wet outside looking out the window on the drag bus. I have to get off it in a minute


 


Luckily it stopped raining before we started performing last night, I'm hoping the same for today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My friggin tomatoes are SATURATED


 
Euphemism? Or am I just clutching at straws now?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My friggin tomatoes are SATURATED!   You cunt



Guilty as charged  (and I haven't even mentioned that I finish at 2.45 today)

Did last night's performance go well QoG?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Guilty as charged  (and I haven't even mentioned that I finish at 2.45 today)
> 
> Did last night's performance go well QoG?



It did thank you  But I seem to have caught the cold that is going round the cast at the moment so feel a bit sniffly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

My skin was all wrinkly by the time I got to work 

Happy fishday mc


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> and I haven't even mentioned that I finish at 2.45 today)


 
BoatieBird embracing the simultaneous misery and gloating of the drag


----------



## hiccup (Jun 16, 2011)

Had eggy bread with syrup on for breakfast, which cheered me up no end. I didn't even mind getting really wet on the way in, or bumping into a colleague on the bus, and so having to talk to him rather than listen to Adam and Joe. It was fine though, we had a nice chat. I am in a good mood.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Had eggy bread with syrup on for breakfast


 
What syrup?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What syrup?


 
Golden.

I like maple too, but this morning was a golden syrup sort of morning.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Euphemism? Or am I just clutching at straws now?



Straws



BoatieBird said:


> Guilty as charged  (and I haven't even mentioned that I finish at 2.45 today)



Double cunt!



QueenOfGoths said:


> It did thank you  But I seem to have caught the cold that is going round the cast at the moment so feel a bit sniffly.


 
Nice one queeny!  But boooo on the cold front


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Golden.
> 
> I like maple too, but this morning was a golden syrup sort of morning.


 
Hmmmmmm, sticky


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an urge to go to the shop for a snack


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Frazzles, a mars bar, and a can of cherry 7up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Frazzles, a mars bar, and a can of cherry 7up


 
Frazzles are the curse of the greasy keyboard


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

I had cake again today, nice elevenses mind


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers has posted 3330 times in this thread.... Let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Badgers has posted 3330 times in this thread.... Let that sink in for a moment.


 
we need some kind of chart, or graph


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need some kind of chart, or graph


 
Well, you've got well over 2000. Shouldn't be difficult to make a graph.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 16, 2011)

filling out my profile page, lads. frustrated at photo sizes etc.... hard work.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Badgers has posted 3330 times in this thread.... Let that sink in for a moment.


 
I have a life you know


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Badgers has posted 3330 times in this thread.... Let that sink in for a moment.


 
Dedication to the drag


----------



## hiccup (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we need some kind of chart, or graph


 
A pie chart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

Then internet stopped working for half an hour 







Mr. QofG's was no help "Oh well, just do something else?" he suggested...do something else rather than 'the internet'...he's a mentalist


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

hiccup said:


> A pie chart


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Then internet stopped working for half an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ten years ago I lived in a flat with no telly, no radio, no computer, no internet and no mobile. We had a landline with an answering machine. Sometimes I wonder how I got from that situation to today, when I spend most of the day at work and at home looking at a screen, whether it's my work PC, my smartphone, my laptop or my telly.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Thank fuck there's no sweetcorn on that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ten years ago I lived in a flat with no telly, no radio, no computer, no internet and no mobile. We had a landline with an answering machine. Sometimes I wonder how I got from that situation to today, when I spend most of the day at work and at home looking at a screen, whether it's my work PC, my smartphone, my laptop or my telly.


 
Think you could do it again? 
Maybe just for a year? 
Spartan style?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Think you could do it again?
> Maybe just for a year?
> Spartan style?


 
Depends. At the time I was a student, so had internet access at Uni. Didn't need any of that for work or anything. It's different now, people expect you to be always on-line. Especially employers.

I wouldn't mind it I think, if it was practical. It gives you perspectives on what you do with your time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Depends. At the time I was a student, so had internet access at Uni. Didn't need any of that for work or anything. It's different now, people expect you to be always on-line. Especially employers.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it I think, if it was practical. It gives you perspectives on what you do with your time.



you would have to dress like this as well






Oooh big photo!!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Could I have a trident instead of the sword? I quite fancy a trident.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Could I have a trident instead of the sword? I quite fancy a trident.



A trident would be good - also useful for toasting muffins.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A trident would be good - also useful for toasting muffins.


 
Or roasting rabbits over an open fire.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Or roasting rabbits over an open fire.



You see that is what not having the internet does to you...makes you roast rabbits!!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You see that is what not having the internet does to you...makes you roast rabbits!!


 
Nothing wrong with a bit of charred long-ears! Mmmmm rabbit stew.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of charred long-ears! Mmmmm rabbit stew.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

He'd do nicely for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I wouldn't mind it I think, if it was practical. It gives you perspectives on what you do with your time.


 
I would like a one year sabbatical of simple living one day


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

I quite like the idea of that Castaway thing that was done on one of the Scottish islands.  Not sure if I'd cope though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I quite like the idea of that Castaway thing that was done on one of the Scottish islands.  Not sure if I'd cope though.



I don't even like the idea of camping so I'd be rubbish!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I quite like the idea of that Castaway thing that was done on one of the Scottish islands.  Not sure if I'd cope though.



Neons best mate on the island seen recently:


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

The island that was used for that programme is up for sale at the moment, we could have a whip round.

ETA: it's only 2 million

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/may/31/castaway-taransay-island-for-sale


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Draggers retreat?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The island that was used for that programme is up for sale at the moment, we could have a whip round.


 
Taransay? It sold pretty quick


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

oh what a shame 

I reckon I could hack it.
Years of living on boats and not having internet access etc. have done me good.
I don't normally switch the computer on at all when I'm at home.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

This is more our budget - http://www.privateislandsonline.com/craro-isle-scotland.htm

Isle of Craro, 8 acres, Inner Hebrides and only £65k! What is not to like?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I reckon I could hack it.
> Years of living on boats and not having internet access etc. have done me good.
> I don't normally switch the computer on at all when I'm at home.


 
My other half's folks live out in the wilds of Northumberland and it's pretty remote (no mains electric/water, etc).  It's nice being up there for a few days, but any longer and cabin fever can begin to set in


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> My other half's folks live out in the wilds of Northumberland and it's pretty remote (no mains electric/water, etc).  It's nice being up there for a few days, but any longer and cabin fever can begin to set in


 
Is that because you are on other peoples time/etc? I find my dads place lovely to be at because it is nearly all fields and a pub. But I do find that I get twitchy not doing my own thing after a couple of days. If I was on my own time I could really get lost in the place/area.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Taransay? It sold pretty quick



I wonder if Ben Fogle bought it.
I heard him being interviewed on the radio a few weeks back and he was considering it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is more our budget - http://www.privateislandsonline.com/craro-isle-scotland.htm
> 
> Isle of Craro, 8 acres, Inner Hebrides and only £65k! What is not to like?



Too late, it's already sold


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Too late, it's already sold


 
That was quick


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I wonder if Ben Fogle bought it.
> I heard him being interviewed on the radio a few weeks back and he was considering it.


 
Nah, locals got it. Rumour was they did not care about the island but really did not want Ben Fogle near them again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone clever with PDFs here?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Also can anyone see an 'open' thread with more replies than the drag?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is that because you are on other peoples time/etc? I find my dads place lovely to be at because it is nearly all fields and a pub. But I do find that I get twitchy not doing my own thing after a couple of days. If I was on my own time I could really get lost in the place/area.


 
Yeah, I guess if it was my own place it would probably be less of an issue.

This is the road up to their house


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyone clever with PDFs here?


 
How clever?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> really did not want Ben Fogle near them again.


 
I was once sat on a train at Kings Cross waiting to head back north and Ben Fogle got on and sat opposite me.  He asked if it was the Leeds train, I said it wasn't and he got off again.

True story.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I guess if it was my own place it would probably be less of an issue.
> 
> This is the road up to their house



Looks gorgeous, but I can see it might lead to cabin fever after a while.
Do they get snowed in much?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How clever?


 
I create floorplans in Excel then PDF them when distributing to people. The plans have lots of areas in and I really want to be able to edit them so when you hover your mouse over a space it gives more details. Something along those lines, trying to make them more interactive rather than explain on the phone over and over again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

*sits in corner*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I guess if it was my own place it would probably be less of an issue.
> 
> This is the road up to their house



That does look beautiful  Apparently when I was little I used to say I wanted to live in the middle of a field with no one around, now I am a little less isolationist!

I like going up to Mum and Dad's because - despite the lack of ethnic minorities and strangeness of the locals  - Grassington is a lovely village and perfect for wandering around in and about. Though I am not sure I could live there, I like being near to, well, stuff!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Looks gorgeous, but I can see it might lead to cabin fever after a while.
> Do they get snowed in much?


 
I would love it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *sits in corner*


 
You okay biddles? Bit hectic in your drag?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *sits in corner*



Have you been naughty?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I create floorplans in Excel then PDF them when distributing to people. The plans have lots of areas in and I really want to be able to edit them so when you hover your mouse over a space it gives more details. Something along those lines, trying to make them more interactive rather than explain on the phone over and over again.


 
You can add virtual post-it type thingy via an option on the Review & Comment drop down list.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I was once sat on a train at Kings Cross waiting to head back north and Ben Fogle got on and sat opposite me.  He asked if it was the Leeds train, I said it wasn't and he got off again.
> 
> True story.



I was once on a train to Oxford which was delayed due to vandalism, everyone had to get off and get on a smaller train, so it was packed, and had no first class  all the first class folk from the bigger train had to stand up - they weren't happy For a while I was standing next to a pissed off Peter Hitchens - this made me happy, that he was pissed off 


true story


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Looks gorgeous, but I can see it might lead to cabin fever after a while.
> Do they get snowed in much?


 
Occasionally.  The road up the the village (about 2 miles away) is usually kept fairly clear, so it's only usually the last bit that gets blocked.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You okay biddles? Bit hectic in your drag?


So busy my head might explode, and need to spend my lunch break doing homework.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you been naughty?


No, just bored of writing posts to myself


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *sits in corner*



nobody puts biddly in the corner


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> nobody puts biddly in the corner


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> You can add virtual post-it type thingy via an option on the Review & Comment drop down list.


 
That is kind of what I need but it is not quite right. 
Shows my username and other people can edit it. 
Needs to look a bit better that that. 
hmmm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy too busy


 
Busy you say?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I was once on a train to Oxford which was delayed due to vandalism, everyone had to get off and get on a smaller train, so it was packed, and had no first class  all the first class folk from the bigger train had to stand up - they weren't happy For a while I was standing next to a pissed off Peter Hitchens - this made me happy, that he was pissed off
> 
> 
> true story


 Good story


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think my favourite celeb on a train moment was having Mick Jones of the Clash sitting behind me , and it was STANDARD CLASS!!!  I saw him when I got on, but it was difficult to turn around to stalk him


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I create floorplans in Excel then PDF them when distributing to people. The plans have lots of areas in and I really want to be able to edit them so when you hover your mouse over a space it gives more details. Something along those lines, trying to make them more interactive rather than explain on the phone over and over again.


 
Might be possible to do a tooltip type thing with VBA, but I'm not sure if that would transfer to a PDF


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have always found VBA a bit clunky for this sort of thing


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

IT man just turned up to look at a dodgy monitor - he came back seconds later and said to my colleague 

It wasn't plugged in. 

He wasn't a happy IT guy, he had to travel about 20 minutes to get here


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuckin ell I am KNACKERED. Late one last night, still smoking weed at 10.30 and I usually stop at 8ish.  Eyes are verrrrry heavvvvyyyyy   Fucks sake, it's only half one n all


----------



## colacubes (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think my favourite celeb on a train moment was having Mick Jones of the Clash sitting behind me , and it was STANDARD CLASS!!!  I saw him when I got on, but it was difficult to turn around to stalk him


 
My favourite is coming back from Glastonbury in about 1997 or 8.  Had been a very muddy year and everyone was covered in dirt.  The queues at the station were monumental and the trains were having problems so the station staff just took the decision to get as many people on a train as possible.  So we and about 100 others were shepherded into first class where they told us to sit wherever - seats' floor, luggage racks etc.  There was one passenger in the carriage as we got on.  A very pissed off Tory MP (I wish I could remember his name - think he was a minister in Major's government) who looked horrified as a load of mucky festival type walked into his carriage and started complaining to the guard about how he didn't pay for a first class fare to have to mix with reprobates like this.  However, he said it a bit loud and I think some crusties decided to start winding him up.  Which they did by skinning up and drinking cider and berating him all the way to London   No one stopped them


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> IT man just turned up to look at a dodgy monitor - he came back seconds later and said to my colleague
> 
> It wasn't plugged in.
> 
> He wasn't a happy IT guy, he had to travel about 20 minutes to get here


 
This is why everyone who does any kind of IT work fucking  hates the general public.

I've had someone do this very same thing with a phone.  And then look all surprised when I tell them it has to be plugged in to work.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> My favourite is coming back from Glastonbury in about 1997 or 8.  Had been a very muddy year and everyone was covered in dirt.  The queues at the station were monumental and the trains were having problems so the station staff just took the decision to get as many people on a train as possible.  So we and about 100 others were shepherded into first class where they told us to sit wherever - seats' floor, luggage racks etc.  There was one passenger in the carriage as we got on.  A very pissed off Tory MP (I wish I could remember his name - think he was a minister in Major's government) who looked horrified as a load of mucky festival type walked into his carriage and started complaining to the guard about how he didn't pay for a first class fare to have to mix with reprobates like this.  However, he said it a bit loud and I think some crusties decided to start winding him up.  Which they did by skinning up and drinking cider and berating him all the way to London   No one stopped them


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> My favourite is coming back from Glastonbury in about 1997 or 8.  Had been a very muddy year and everyone was covered in dirt.  The queues at the station were monumental and the trains were having problems so the station staff just took the decision to get as many people on a train as possible.  So we and about 100 others were shepherded into first class where they told us to sit wherever - seats' floor, luggage racks etc.  There was one passenger in the carriage as we got on.  A very pissed off Tory MP (I wish I could remember his name - think he was a minister in Major's government) who looked horrified as a load of mucky festival type walked into his carriage and started complaining to the guard about how he didn't pay for a first class fare to have to mix with reprobates like this.  However, he said it a bit loud and I think some crusties decided to start winding him up.  Which they did by skinning up and drinking cider and berating him all the way to London   No one stopped them


 
I like that story


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Might be possible to do a tooltip type thing with VBA, but I'm not sure if that would transfer to a PDF


 


marty21 said:


> I have always found VBA a bit clunky for this sort of thing


 
VBA?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> VBA?


 
I have no idea what that means tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=VBA+Excel 

Basically it allows you to add programming elements to Office documents


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

I have just had two slices of bread, a large tin of spag bol, two fried eggs, a packet of crisps, an orange club and a cup of tea for my lunch. Lush


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had two slices of bread, a large tin of spag bol, two fried eggs, a packet of crisps, an orange club and a cup of tea for my lunch. Lush


 
Blimey queeny!  

I had some cheapo chicken/chilli noodles and toast for my lunch.  And maltesers.

Waiting for a viewing that's over an hour late already


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=VBA+Excel
> 
> Basically it allows you to add programming elements to Office documents


 
I am lost, totally lost


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had two slices of bread, a large tin of spag bol, two fried eggs, a packet of crisps, an orange club and a cup of tea for my lunch. Lush


 
Raw bread? Not toast?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Raw bread?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 16, 2011)

my page is up, lads.  now I can start making porno as soon as the saw film fucks off from me knickers.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Class  

Right, time for a __~


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't stick 'return to sender' stickers _over _an address if you want your address taken off a mailing list, FFS 




BoatieBird said:


> nobody puts biddly in the corner


lol... I have accepted I am quite boring


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

all quiet for the golden hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

W*rking


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

I've done too much w*rk today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

been busy - so looking forward to the weekend away from this place - have Monday off, but it's for the funeral.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 16, 2011)

why is today so shit? I got fatigues well bad, like I got some good disabled karma points at the shop though getting stuff down off the top shelf in the veg section


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> all quiet for the golden hour


 
All screaming for the golden shower?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> as soon as the saw film fucks off from me knickers.


 


Come ON 5 o clock.  I just remembered I have to dye my fucking hair as well.  It's a right pain in the arse that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

__~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Raw bread? Not toast?




No, it was toast!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> All screaming for the golden shower?


what?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

I just wanna go home, wank and light up. DRAAAAAAAAAAAG


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I just remembered I have to dye my fucking hair as well.  It's a right pain in the arse that.


 
I think you might be doing it wrong


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No, it was toast!


 
What number was on the toaster?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think you might be doing it wrong


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think you might be doing it wrong


 
She needs to read the instructions tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Last bit of the drag people. 
Stay strong, stay frosty.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What number was on the toaster?



About 4, but it was thin bread so didn't need too much toasting. The fried eggs were lush


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

Got college drag to go yet... why do I do this? I'm knackered!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Got college drag to go yet... why do I do this? I'm knackered!


 
I know that drag - did a 2 night a week college course a while ago, working full-time plus that college course was knackering 



it was about 13 years ago, but it still feels like it was recent


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2011)

the MD looks like a cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the MD looks like a cunt


 


How's it all going dotty? the drama llama still around?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know that drag - did a 2 night a week college course a while ago, working full-time plus that college course was knackering
> 
> 
> 
> it was about 13 years ago, but it still feels like it was recent


this is the third course I've done working full time


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> this is the third course I've done working full time


 
cheesus!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2011)

I am disappointed by the lack of betting on this thread today. It's Ladies Day at Ascot, I hope everyone has been wearing a large hat to celebrate!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Eggs are pretty good in all formats I find.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am disappointed by the lack of betting on this thread today. It's Ladies Day at Ascot, I hope everyone has been wearing a large hat to celebrate!


 
We are trying to 'reign' it in.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Eggs are pretty good in all formats I find.


 
coddled?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheesus!!!


yer, not sure what I'm really doing 



Badgers said:


> Eggs are pretty good in all formats I find.


I've still not coddled


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2011)

Time to go


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

Any minute now


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too. Cannot be arsed more today. Plus I need to go home and do a load of chores.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

DragCiderBus again. 
One more day to drag through and freedom.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How's it all going dotty? the drama llama still around?


 
snuffling quitely in the background. It's not all bad the soliciter recons he has a fair fucks chance of beating the charge due to improprities and a wrong arrest charge etc.


I've cnc'ed 1500 cores today, with minimal breakages which is nice. Hopefully no planes will fall from the sky


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2011)

I will never fly again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Freeday rolls around again and although the eyes are heavy. Coffee, smoke and time to head towards the dragbus. A day in spreadsheets beckons. Fun fun fun


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

Just been trying to catch up with developments on the slutwalk thread and now I'm late for work.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Just been trying to catch up with developments on the slutwalk thread and now I'm late for work.


 
I thought that one was just looping round rather than developing?


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh it's loopy all right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Hardly any sleep and a body in pain = angry start to my friday  It is FRIDAY though! Woohoo!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

(((Biddly))) 

Annoying start to a Friday. 
Oh well, at least it isn't going to pour with rain later


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol  got your wellies with you? 
How's the mouth btw?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Still sore but less so. 
Coffee hurts a bit and laying off the toffee


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2011)

crumpets eaten, tea drunk, on me way to kensington for funding fair, oh fucking joy of joys....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Crumpets are all good though Paulie?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

I fancy a crumpet, but have none  still that disappointed is minor for it is FRIDAY


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oh it's loopy all right.



I look at it occasionally, it is good value loopiness


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

Morning! Suppose I should be heading out of the door and towards the office soon, can't really be arsed though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning! Suppose I should be heading out of the door and towards the office soon, can't really be arsed though


 
 

Morning Neon. 

Wonder how machine cats head is this morning. 
Hope at least his marriage is still in one piece even if his body is broken.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2011)

morning 

head is fine, but coffee still needed. just turned my phone on and got a very welcome text from an old friend


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> head is fine, but coffee still needed. just turned my phone on and got a very welcome text from an old friend


 






 ?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> ?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> ?


 
my gimp suit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> just turned my phone on and got a very welcome text from an old friend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> snuffling quitely in the background. It's not all bad the soliciter recons he has a fair fucks chance of beating the charge due to improprities and a wrong arrest charge etc.
> 
> 
> I've cnc'ed 1500 cores today, with minimal breakages which is nice. Hopefully no planes will fall from the sky



Hope things get better dotty and your friend gets off.



machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> head is fine, but coffee still needed. just turned my phone on and got a very welcome text from an old friend



*waggle eyebrows*


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

omg omg seriously, lads, I need to go out and get some fucking cigarettes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Hungry hungry hungry  

It is kebab Friday but I think I am going to be missing out unless someone else pays


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hungry hungry hungry
> 
> It is kebab Friday but I think I am going to be missing out unless someone else pays


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
I guess it would not really hurt me to miss an unhealthy lunch once....

I guess......


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

when I get back i'll tell yous my porn name  I'm goning to buey cisgarettes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Look what I found... http://www.instructables.com/id/X-Wing-Fighter-from-Office-Supplies/

Someone do it! 



tribal_princess said:


> omg omg seriously, lads, I need to go out and get some fucking cigarettes.


What happened to your leccy one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I guess it would not really hurt me to miss an unhealthy lunch once....
> 
> I guess......



But...it's Friday 



tribal_princess said:


> when I get back i'll tell yous my porn name  I'm goning to buey cisgarettes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Look what I found... http://www.instructables.com/id/X-Wing-Fighter-from-Office-Supplies/
> 
> Someone do it!
> 
> What happened to your leccy one?



I want to make that X-Wing fighter!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Look what I found... http://www.instructables.com/id/X-Wing-Fighter-from-Office-Supplies/
> 
> Someone do it!



That is better than my Lear Jet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But...it's Friday


 
The recession is biting. It used to be beers and all sorts. Then the beers had to be cut and the treat was a kebab. Now I have ten Richmond Blue in my pocket and a pint of water on my desk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

I really need to get dressed and walk into Maidenhead but I seem to be welded to the sofa!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to make that X-Wing fighter!!!!


do it! do it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The recession is biting. It used to be beers and all sorts. Then the beers had to be cut and the treat was a kebab. Now I have ten Richmond Blue in my pocket and a pint of water on my desk


 


Today's lunch for me should be tinned ravioli on toast topped with two fried eggs!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today's lunch for me should be tinned ravioli on toast topped with two fried eggs!


 
I would enjoy that greatly. There are cafe options round here but they tend to be one of three options: 

* Shit but expensive 
* Shit but very expensive 
* Not bad but very expensive

The joy of working in SW18


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

Morrrrniinnnnn!!!

Is marty around? 

Freeday!  Got a gig tonight - might even get paid for it!!  Got another tomorrow at the Cadence festival - wish me luck people!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

Right! Must go and...do stuff!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is marty around?


 
Don't think he's being a cunt today 

Lunch soon I reckon. I'm starving and we're getting low on milk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe that's why I've got a banging headache


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Just been speaking to someone from Kissimmee in Florida  

It looks nice but not as nice as Sukkimmee would be!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Maybe that's why I've got a banging headache


 
I assumed it was the gin?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morrrrniinnnnn!!!
> 
> Is marty around?
> 
> Freeday!  Got a gig tonight - might even get paid for it!!  Got another tomorrow at the Cadence festival - wish me luck people!



I am - paid for pomes - that is good! 



neonwilderness said:


> Don't think he's being a cunt today
> 
> .



I am not


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2011)

Peace and quiet at last. But for how long?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am not


 
I am


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

Just had a meeting which left all four participants, me included, vastly more confused about the subject of the meeting* than we were before.




*integrating Wordpress installs with our existing (.asp) web architecture. Woo, my exiting life.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am


 
Yeah, well, I'm not today, but I am on Monday and Tuesday, when I'll be in a campervan in the Lake District, so, In Your Face.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Peace and quiet at last. But for how long?


 
Peace in the valley?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yeah, well, I'm not today, but I am on Monday and Tuesday, when I'll be in a campervan in the Lake District, so, In Your Face.


 
But not today right?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I assumed it was the gin?


not touched a drop this week


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> not touched a drop this week


 
I may have had one small gin last night.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2011)

piss off early tomorrows saturday


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

I see you've been baiting ymu, Bajji. Be nice.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> piss off early tomorrows saturday cool


 
 I'm just in.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am - paid for pomes - that is good!


 
Hola mart!

Well, am not entirely sure that I will but there's a door price on the place I'm doing it at, and on the flyer it says that all proceeds go to the bands/artists, and as I'm actually on the flyer I'm applying a bit of logic to the situation 

Right - am seeing John T tonight at this gig.  We were talking about you and your book at the Imploding festie, and he fancies a read of it.  So am taking it along with me tonight chuck


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just had a meeting which left all four participants, me included, vastly more confused about the subject of the meeting* than we were before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
phpftw


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Freeday!  Got a gig tonight - might even get paid for it!!  Got another tomorrow at the Cadence festival - wish me luck people!


 
Good luck btw


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> But not today right?



No, not today. But TWO DAYS next week.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good luck btw


 
Cheers ears!  I'm getting MUCH better at the anxiety lark beforehand.  Tiny bit of butterflies, that's it!  Am actually looking forward to it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> No, not today. But TWO DAYS next week.


 
I may have a long weekend (Fri/Mon) next week


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheers ears!  I'm getting MUCH better at the anxiety lark beforehand.  Tiny bit of butterflies, that's it!  Am actually looking forward to it


You're getting good at this


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What happened to your leccy one?


 
I need to buy more parts for it, but I'd rather buy the bulk parts than the individual components iyswim, it works out much cheaper, but is more expensive, actually you've reminded me i was gonna look up the discount codes for totally wicked and see how much it'll come to cus I seriously need to order some, like smoking straights it actually really filthy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I am


 
yes you are


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

btw I've called meself Lolo


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hola mart!
> 
> Well, am not entirely sure that I will but there's a door price on the place I'm doing it at, and on the flyer it says that all proceeds go to the bands/artists, and as I'm actually on the flyer I'm applying a bit of logic to the situation
> 
> Right - am seeing John T tonight at this gig.  We were talking about you and your book at the Imploding festie, and he fancies a read of it.  So am taking it along with me tonight chuck



nice one!  Get him to do some London Gigs! Although I quite fancy at some point going up to Wigan!  Hope you got top billing Soj - get your agent on the fucking job  *shakes fist at agent*


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw I've called meself Lolo


 
Was that a previous cat of yours' name?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheers ears!  I'm getting MUCH better at the anxiety lark beforehand.  Tiny bit of butterflies, that's it!  Am actually looking forward to it


 
the anxiety is postive though - I used to get that all the time - but once you're up there -


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I need to buy more parts for it, but I'd rather buy the bulk parts than the individual components iyswim, it works out much cheaper, but is more expensive, actually you've reminded me i was gonna look up the discount codes for totally wicked and see how much it'll come to cus I seriously need to order some, like smoking straights it actually really filthy


The fella has just got one and I had a quick puff... tasted a bit like a shisha 



tribal_princess said:


> btw I've called meself Lolo




surname?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:







what does the drag think?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> nice one!  Get him to do some London Gigs! Although I quite fancy at some point going up to Wigan!  Hope you got top billing Soj - get your agent on the fucking job  *shakes fist at agent*


 
The flyer's up on facecrack mate (I am on the bottom hehe).  There's a brilliant guitarist on before the poets, and I reckon I'll be on at 9.  Everyone's ripping the piss out of the promoter cos he got our names wrong 


marty21 said:


> the anxiety is postive though - I used to get that all the time - but once you're up there -


 
Aye, I know I know.  I hate the feeling though.  

You should soooo get your arse up here for one of the Wigan nights!  It'd be ace


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw I've called meself Lolo


 
To rhyme with Rolo, or Lollo?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Soj will soon be talking to Simon Cowell and Max Clifford


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AWWWWW!!!!!!! do it do it do it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:
> 
> what does the drag think?



It will eat your best shoes and your girlfriend will hate you for getting cross with it. 
She will eventually leave you and you will try and keep the puppy just to spite. 
You both die alone. 

Seen it before man, many times before


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it! Do it!!! I would choose the one sitting up at the back on the left or the grey and white one laying down at the back on the right as i think they look the cutest!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> The flyer's up on facecrack mate (I am on the bottom hehe).  There's a brilliant guitarist on before the poets, and I reckon I'll be on at 9.  Everyone's ripping the piss out of the promoter cos he got our names wrong
> 
> 
> Aye, I know I know.  I hate the feeling though.
> ...



will look at the flyer, can't get on facecrack at work - Wigan is definitely on the agenda!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Get a cat instead


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get a cat instead


 
this


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2011)

We've already got a cat


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Then get another one.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get a cat instead


 
Actually, they ARE much less work than a puppy, although if you are out all day I'd recommend getting two


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Soj will soon be talking to Simon Cowell and Max Clifford



Ha - wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire!  



marty21 said:


> will look at the flyer, can't get on facecrack at work - *Wigan is definitely on the agenda*!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm on a Highway to Hell! Pumps fist and headbangs....Mr. Kippers does not, however, seem to approve of AC/DC at ear splitting volume and has run off somewhere!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Then get another one.


 
^ this


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> surname?


 
Laverne


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Lolo Laverne.... mmmm. It has a certain ring to it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Lolo Laverne.... mmmm. It has a certain ring to it.


 
It'd make a great silent exercise whilst performing cunnilingus 

Just sayin, like...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

hiccup said:


> My girlfriend is threatening to buy a puppy. One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way better than a cat.



tribal_princess said:


> Laverne


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> ^ this


 
this ^^


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It'd make a great silent exercise whilst performing cunnilingus
> 
> Just sayin, like...


 
You offering? I could get my plastic pussy on.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You offering? I could get my plastic pussy on.


 
No I wasn't offering.  Well, not you anyway


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Off you fuck then!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Gah!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Meh!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

Bah.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

Teh!





(are we playing Old Brookie?)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> (are we playing Old Brookie?)


 
Old Brookie?

Is that some northern cunts thing that southern cunts don't get?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm gonna model myself on lolo ferrari  I gotta get massive implants and buckets of bleach  lolo is french slang for titties btw


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

she died didn't she?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> she died didn't she?


 
Yup.... 

Eurotrash liked her a lot though


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it's a good look


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think it's a good look


 
I am not really a fan myself but whatever works for you yeah?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Old Brookie?
> 
> Is that some northern cunts thing that southern cunts don't get?



You fuckin lookin at me la? 



tribal_princess said:


> I'm gonna model myself on lolo ferrari  I gotta get massive implants and buckets of bleach  lolo is french slang for titties btw


 
I know this is a joke.  It is, isn't it? A joke?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

I never joke. :|


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

FFS t_p, why would you want to ruin your lovely body? To look like her?



> In interviews, she said about her surgeries "All this stuff has been because I can't stand life. But it hasn't changed anything" and "I was frightened and I was ashamed; I wanted to change my face, my body, to transform myself. I wanted to die, really."


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

a
l
m
o
s
t

t
h
e
r
e

.
.
.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2011)

Going now


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2011)

omg, I'm totally not being serious, come on!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> omg, I'm totally not being serious, come on!!!!!!


 
I don't know you from Adam love, all I've got is your words on my screen (and the odd pic).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't know you from Adam love, all I've got is your words on my screen (and the odd pic).




ok that is the first thing that's made my smile this afternoon.

teeps knows she's gorgeous, course she fucking wouldn't


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> teeps knows she's gorgeous, course she fucking wouldn't


 
Yeahhhh!! 

come the fuck ON 5 o clock 

actually, I think I might do a sneaky one and fuck off now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> actually, I think I might do a sneaky one and fuck off now


me n all,


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Just been invited to the Sandpolo Hospitality 

Not really my scene that....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm OUTTA HERE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been invited to the Sandpolo Hospitality
> 
> Not really my scene that....


 
Are there bikinis involved?

Right I better go for a shower and get all my shit together for this pm. Laters y'all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are there bikinis involved?
> 
> Right I better go for a shower and get all my shit together for this pm. Laters y'all.


 
Dunno what is involved. Rich people chatting probably and drink. Sounds shit to me. 

Still in the office after a load of late work appeared


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

Still at train station, all trains buggered. Should've cycled


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

Home again, home again, jiggity-jig.


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck tonight, soj.  Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Home again, home again, jiggity-jig.


 
Is it nice to be home?


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, bit mental at work today. Lots of seagulls attacking rubbish and causing mayhem across my bit of Cornwall.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, bit mental at work today. Lots of seagulls attacking rubbish and causing mayhem across my bit of Cornwall.


 
Gulls not Seagulls, just Gulls  

They have a right to be angry when people call them by the wrong name surely?


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

These were fucking seagulls, pal. I'm in fucking Cornwall so I know a fucking seagull when I see one, cunt.


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

I think reading the slutwalk thread has rubbed off on me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> These were fucking seagulls, pal. I'm in fucking Cornwall so I know a fucking seagull when I see one, cunt.



Gulls


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

*Fucking SEAgulls*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I think reading the slutwalk thread has rubbed off on me.


 
Nasty in there innit? Even a Larus argentatus could not hold it's own above that screeching


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

*Cunt.*


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

I was hoping after things lightened up yesterday for a bit (the topic had turned briefly to forklift trucks ) it might die a necessary death. It's grim reading now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> *Cunt.*



Sorry, we will agree to disagree on this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I was hoping after things lightened up yesterday for a bit (the topic had turned briefly to forklift trucks ) it might die a necessary death. It's grim reading now.


 
Bit sad in there for sure. 
Needs to be locked as nothing is stopping the poor lass from getting in a state.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

I am done finally


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> Home again, home again, jiggity-jig.


I say this when I get home  in my head


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I say this when I get home  in my head


 
I never have, should I know it?


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I say this when I get home  in my head


 
Great minds think alike. 

Fools seldom differ. 

For Badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Crumpets are all good though Paulie?


they were very nice (warburton's deep-fill crumpet) and the funding fair was actually very good, enjoyable day (although very tiring, loads of people to talk to and stood up all day)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 17, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morrrrniinnnnn!!!
> 
> Is marty around?
> 
> Freeday!  Got a gig tonight - might even get paid for it!!  Got another tomorrow at the Cadence festival - wish me luck people!


break a leg love


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> *Fucking SEAgulls*


 
no such thing as sea gulls...

hth


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 19, 2011)

Think of me when you guys start dragging again tomorrow. I started work around 8am for the first of 3 x13 hour shifts. I finish around 9.15pm tonight & in again at 7am tomorrow. 

Only positive to this brutal schedule is that when my shift finishes on Tuesday I'm off till next Wednesday morning without using up any annual leave.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2011)

Ouch, that is long drag. Nice break after though


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 19, 2011)

Last week was such a fucking shit one at work 

Hoping better to come this (I've only got a four dayer though so that should help!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2011)

stephj said:


> Last week was such a fucking shit one at work
> 
> Hoping better to come this (I've only got a four dayer though so that should help!)


 
Which day off? Friday would be a good choice.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Which day off? Friday would be a good choice.


 
Friday it is


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2011)

stephj said:


> Friday it is


 
Woop woop


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, so general laziness and probably go and see parents for a few hours. Then hopefully build up some energy to go down to Crystal P on Sat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunday drag?  What madness is this? 

I'm also on a four day week (this week and next)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Leaving the bed was hard this morning. Stumbled downstairs, cleaned up cat sick and made a coffee. Not a great start, things must surely get better


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Which day off? Friday would be a good choice.


 


stephj said:


> Friday it is


 
Same here. Going to see Primal Scream do Screamadelica at the Eden project on the Thursday night. The thought of this will help the drag this week, I hope.


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2011)

Cat sick first thing. Not good, I agree.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Cat sick first thing. Not good, I agree.


 
Would have preferred shit to sick really.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning MC, bit tough coming back after your week of sloth and fizzy lizards?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Very tough. I've been up for two hours already I should be drinking cider!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> cleaned up cat sick and made a coffee.


 
My early morning alarm call was one of the cats being sick in the bedroom.  Makes a change from them fighting at 5am I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Very tough. I've been up for two hours already I should be drinking cider!


 
Hard times of old England right there ^ 

It was a nice weekend mainly. Saturday saw (at festival, not on a bus or whatever) Bob Dylan who was not that great, had a laugh though. Sunday was on sofa all day


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Only 30 unread emails upon my return this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu talking shite already


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunnier and warmer now than it was all weekend 
My line manager is on leave this week though so I have 4 days of long lunches and early finishes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss and Mr ManFlu talking shite already


 
Everyone has car problems here. 
It is fascinating to hear about the woe.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

There *WILL* be a shrimp update around 14:00 hours today.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 20, 2011)

its bacon butty o'clock


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone has car problems here.
> It is fascinating to hear about the woe.


 
Cuntboss was moaning about the portions at her local chip shop being too big or something.  She is at a conference tomorrow though, so hopefully an easy day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Pingu said:


> its bacon butty o'clock


 
Every o'clock is potentially bacon butty o'clock


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 20, 2011)

How is everybody - full of vigor and expectation for the forthcoming week? 





I need another cuppa.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning - panic when I first came in as the internet wasn't working! I had to work


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

First day of second last week at work. Already bored.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Newbie1 has brought in a load of food cos it was her birthday yesterday.

This now means I will have to buy something


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie1 has brought in a load of food cos it was her birthday yesterday.
> 
> This now means I will have to buy something


 






A bargain at £0.40


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2011)

Mornin all!  Finance girly due in soon  

Fab weekend   But now got a face full of booze spots 

And yeh, it's ALWAYS bacon o'clock


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bargain at £0.40


 


I was thinking along those lines, but no doubt there will be complaints. I'll have to buy some flash cake in M&S later.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all!  Finance girly due in soon
> 
> Fab weekend   But now got a face full of booze spots
> 
> And yeh, it's ALWAYS bacon o'clock


 
I always have a face full of spots


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I always have a face full of spots


 
  I'm bloody middle-aged and spotty AND wrinkly!  Life just ain't fair


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie1 has brought in a load of food cos it was her birthday yesterday.
> 
> This now means I will have to buy something


 
Get her some pink, heart shaped deely boppers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm bloody middle-aged and spotty AND wrinkly!  *Life just ain't fair*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get her some pink, heart shaped deely boppers?


 
I'm not getting her anything while 'He' is here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Newbie1 has brought in a load of food cos it was her birthday yesterday.
> 
> *This now means I will have to buy something*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2011)

I've still not properly woken up and off to box in an hour 

Hope today goes ok marty. x


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Quote from my strange colleague about this wekends weather

"I don't like going to the theatre with a wet umbrella so put it away and got wet instead"  Wierdo!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't like going to the theatre with a wet umbrella


 
Quite right, it's not the done thing


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quite right, it's not the done thing


 
Agreed, we are not living in the dark ages. Personally I get a car to drop me and the valet will see me to the theatre door.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Quite right, it's not the done thing



Wierdo! 



Badgers said:


> Agreed, we are not living in the dark ages. Personally I get a car to drop me and the valet will see me to the theatre door.



As it should be 

Tennis talk here......I really don't like tennis


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting hungry now, do I:

A - Make do with the tin of ravioli in my drawer
B - Go to the shop now and risk having to get something for cuntboss
C - Go hungry and wait until she goes out
D - Punch her in the face and go home early


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tennis talk here......I really don't like tennis


 
Me too 


Lunch plans anyone? It's payday for me today and I haven't had much meat for the past couple of weeks so I'm going for a BK


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting hungry now, do I:
> 
> A - Make do with the tin of ravioli in my drawer
> B - Go to the shop now and risk having to get something for cuntboss
> ...


 
D. Failing that, A and C.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> D.


 
It is quite tempting.  Although I've just thought of an option E - Go to Aldi because she won't want anything from there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans anyone? It's payday for me today and I haven't had much meat for the past couple of weeks so I'm going for a BK


 
XLBDC?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> XLBDC?


 
You knows it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You knows it!


 
Can you send me one up?  It'd save me from going out


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is quite tempting.  Although I've just thought of an option E - Go to Aldi because she won't want anything from there



This!

I'm going to go out and get some petrol and do my shopping as the boss isn't here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Getting hungry now, do I:
> 
> A - Make do with the tin of ravioli in my drawer
> B - Go to the shop now and risk having to get something for cuntboss
> ...


 
How does she usually react to option D? 



machine cat said:


> Lunch plans anyone?



Big chunky ham sarnie. 
Some leftover rice stuff. 
Banana and Apple


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you send me one up?  It'd save me from going out


 
Wye-ay-man


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You knows it!


 
The full 'challenge' or just standard?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How does she usually react to option D?


 
It would be a new experience for us both, might just be the shock she needs though.

Anyway, Mr ManFlu has started reading shit stories from the paper so I'm going with option E


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Wye-ay-man


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It would be a new experience for us both, might just be the shock she needs though.


 
Do you think it would be one of those work things that is SO bad everyone just kind of mentally blanks it out? Like when Father Ted kicked Bishop Brennan up the arse?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2011)

Lunch here is leftover quorn chicken balti, with plain cous cous and a dab or two of Mr Naga chilli pickle - which is


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lunch here is leftover quorn chicken balti, with plain cous cous and a dab or two of Mr Naga chilli pickle - which is


 
The Naga chilli is a fucking fierce beast that can't be tamed


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you think it would be one of those work things that is SO bad everyone just kind of mentally blanks it out? Like when Father Ted kicked Bishop Brennan up the arse?


 
Perhaps 

A similar thing happened a few years ago where a guy (who doesn't work here any more) started taking the piss out of the way Mr OneShow had been going on at the Christmas party.  Unfortunately he sits round the corner and hadn't realised that Mr OneShow had just come in  

We spent the last hour of the day working in silence and it's never been mentioned since.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We spent the last hour of the day working in silence and it's never been mentioned since.


 
As Homer Simpson said...



> There was some _unpleasantness_, we can never go back


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> As Homer Simpson said...


 


Can't really be arsed with stuff this afternoon, suppose I can just pile a load of work on my desk and make it look like I'm busy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The full 'challenge' or just standard?


 
Just got the burger but also have some Transformer Snacks in my drawer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just got the burger but also have some Transformer Snacks in my drawer.


 
The crisp things?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The crisp things?


 
corn and potato snacks


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> corn and potato snacks


 
Gotcha.... 

I tend to opt for the meal even if I just want the burger


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Gotcha....
> 
> I tend to opt for the meal even if I just want the burger


 
Meal was going on £6 but burger was just £4. I think I made a wise choice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Naga chilli is a fucking fierce beast that can't be tamed


 
Indeedy - sooooo nom


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Awww 

I have just had a packet of these - Velvet Crunch (which sounds like some energetic S&M sexual practice) Casava snacks. They were.....okay, though the fact I was reading about lumps on a cat's neck at the same time as eating them probably didn't help the overall effect


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just had a packet of these - Velvet Crunch (which sounds like some energetic S&M sexual practice) Casava sbkacks. They were.....okay, though the fact I was reading about lumps on a cat's neck at the same time as eating them probably didn't help the overall effect


 
They sound very.....okay


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Meal was going on £6 but burger was just £4. I think I made a wise choice.


 
http://www.burgerking.co.uk/offers


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just got the burger but also have some Transformer Snacks in my drawer.



I'm eating leftover black bean chilli (which is fucking lush btw) and a toasted pitta, but I really fancy a burger.
I've just realised that I haven't had a BK since I broke my pancreas last September.
I think I may be ready for a test burger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They sound very.....okay


 
Yeah - I bought a packet of 6 so I have to eat them . They are no Weight Watchers Cheese Flavoured Puffs I can tell you!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.burgerking.co.uk/offers


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

70% less fat, but 70% less enjoyable than a normal crisp


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm eating leftover black bean chilli (which is fucking lush btw) and a toasted pitta, but I really fancy a burger.
> I've just realised that I haven't had a BK since I broke my pancreas last September.
> I think I may be ready for a test burger


 
Think you can do the BK challenge?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 70% less fat, but 70% less enjoyable than a normal crisp


 
Yup  I think I shall cheer myself up with a cup if tea.

Having finished "The Winter's Tale" after four months or so of rehearsing and a quite intense couple of weeks including 9 performances I am feeling a bit spaced out. I am so used to going through lines in my head, thinking about the show etc..for it not to be there taking up brain space feels quite odd.

I actually have time to do other things....but I'm a bit "What shall I do?"!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Hows ths scottish holiday plans coming on Qoggy?
I was going to post something on your thread, but I think it's all been said.
I really love it up there.  I was only saying to the other half yesterday that I still wanted to hire a boat and go down the Caledonean canal some day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Hows ths scottish holiday plans coming on Qoggy?
> I was going to post something on your thread, but I think it's all been said.
> I really love it up there.  I was only saying to the other half yesterday that I still wanted to hire a boat and go down the Caledonean canal some day.


 
Mmm...it looks like we may not be going due to a combination of various things  Although also  as we still have the time off but are now thinking of staying at home and going off for day trips and into London to see exhibitions etc..

It's a shame as I'd really got it into my head that we'd be going but another time I hope. I must say that on the thread some time but it's only really yesterday that we made the decision.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm...it looks like we may not be going due to a combination of various things  Although also  as we still have the time off but are now thinking of staying at home and going off for day trips and into London to see exhibitions etc..


 
Qoggy 

We could have a board meet one day?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you do make it another time then.
It's a part of the country not to be missed out on imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmm...it looks like we may not be going due to a combination of various things  Although also  as we still have the time off but are now thinking of staying at home and going off for day trips and into London to see exhibitions etc..
> 
> It's a shame as I'd really got it into my head that we'd be going but another time I hope. I must say that on the thread some time but it's only really yesterday that we made the decision.


 
Only just seen your thread, I'd probably go for Oban too if you do go.  I've only been to Inverness once, it was pretty miserable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy
> 
> We could have a board meet one day?


 
I'd like that 

It's nothing serious that has stopped us just lots of silly little things. And tbh the idea of a (hate this word but it amuses me to use it, sorry!) "staycation" is quite appealing 

Also - in case people are wondering if it's to do with my job situation and the redundencies it isn't. I think things are okay with that but I can't really say much more at the mo iyswim


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't really say much more at the mo iyswim



Nuff said darling  

I think if you ARE to staycation then you need to be strict. Write lists, book days to do things so you don't get trapped by the sofa.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

This pub for the board meet?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This pub for the board meet?


 
Are you a Pennine Piperholics?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> This pub for the board meet?


 
Here, maybe?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you a Pennine Piperholics?


 


It's a very exclusive club.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you a Pennine Piperholics?


 
I bet he would be if newbie1 was


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Here, maybe?


 
Awesome sounding place ^


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Here, maybe?


 


> i paid for a round with a £20 note which the barman pointedly checked for its validity and was given back six pound coins (each and every coin was a counterfeit).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Pennine Piperholics has reminded me of the strange recorder playing man we had in "The Winter's Tale". I mean - and no offence to any recorder players here...actually yeah take offence 'cos I am being rude - but anyone who still plays the recorder after leaving junior school has to be a bit odd.

He was the sort of man who looked like he should speak in riddles. And laugh heartily at his own jokes.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Sounds like a quality pub


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pennine Piperholics has reminded me of the strange recorder playing man we had in "The Winter's Tale". I mean - and no offence to any recorder players here...actually yeah take offence 'cos I am being rude - but anyone who still plays the recorder after leaving junior school has to be a bit odd.
> 
> He was the sort of man who looked like he should speak in riddles. And laugh heartily at his own jokes.


 

Did he have a long, white scruffy beard and an eccentric waistcoat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Here, maybe?


 
I pass not far from there on my way to and from Paddington!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Did he have a long, white scruffy beard and an eccentric waistcoat?


 
Yes! Well the beard was quite well tended tbf but he did have an eccentric waistcoat. He looked like a living garden gnome!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I pass not far from there on my way to and from Paddington!


 
Reconnaissance mission?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes! Well the beard was quite well tended tbf but he did have an eccentric waistcoat. *He looked like a living garden gnome!*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Reconnaissance mission?


 
Do you they it is the kind of place that would welcome a lone female drinker ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Reconnaissance mission?


 
Get photos of the other punters too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Just don't call them 'scotch' and I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just don't call them 'scotch' and I'm sure you'll be fine


 
Only a bampot would do that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Was only reminded about it after watching a Stewart Lee sketch yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyway, everyone pleased to see the 3-4pm window roll around again?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, everyone pleased to see the 3-4pm window roll around again?


 


I have some Weight Watchers Creamed Rice Pudding to look forward to. It will be my reward for doing some work!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have some Weight Watchers Creamed Rice Pudding to look forward to. It will be my reward for doing some work!


 
My afternoon meeting was cancelled  
Tomorrow there are just two of us here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

I might go and put the kettle on even though it's not my turn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I might go and put the kettle on even though it's not my turn


 
One of my - frankly many and varied - office bugbears is that we still, for one job only, have to use carbon paper and I am the only one who ever changes it!

Sometimes I leave it - in an uptight/anal way  - until the carbon paper is so used that you can barely see what is written on the carbon copy. Then I give in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my - frankly many and varied - office bugbears is that we still, for one job only, have to use carbon paper and I am the only one who ever changes it!
> 
> Sometimes I leave it - in an uptight/anal way  - until the carbon paper is so used that you can barely see what is written on the carbon copy. Then I give in



I bet you can't wait for the new fangled fax machine to arrive


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet you can't wait for the new fangled fax machine to arrive


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, everyone pleased to see the 3-4pm window roll around again?


 
A copy of Amenity Machinery and Equipment Magazine is helping the hour pass by quickly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A copy of Amenity Machinery and Equipment Magazine is helping the hour pass by quickly.


 
Does it have pictures?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my - frankly many and varied - office bugbears is that we still, for one job only, have to use carbon paper and I am the only one who ever changes it!
> 
> Sometimes I leave it - in an uptight/anal way  - until the carbon paper is so used that you can barely see what is written on the carbon copy. Then I give in


 
I've tried not making any, but Mr ManFlu ends up just caving in and making it instead of leaving it for cuntboss.  So it makes me look like a cunt if I let him do it all the time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've tried not making any, but Mr ManFlu ends up just caving in and making it instead of leaving it for cuntboss.  So it makes me look like a cunt if I let him do it all the time


 
Mr ManFlu really makes me cross and I don't even work with him


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr ManFlu really makes me cross and I don't even work with him


 
Nice bloke, but he's fucking spineless at times


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my - frankly many and varied - office bugbears is that we still, for one job only, have to use *carbon paper *and I am the only one who ever changes it!
> 
> Sometimes I leave it - in an uptight/anal way  - until the carbon paper is so used that you can barely see what is written on the carbon copy. Then I give in



Old school 
I can't remember the last time I set my eyes on a bit of carbon paper


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice bloke, but he's fucking spineless at times


 
Sickly type I would wager too


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does it have pictures?


 
Yep. Plenty of tractor, hedge cutter and lawnmower porn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Old school
> I can't remember the last time I set my eyes on a bit of carbon paper



I am not sure what we will do when they stop making it....if they haven't already! 



machine cat said:


> Yep. Plenty of tractor, hedge cutter and lawnmower porn


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sickly type I would wager too


 
What makes you think that?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Designing emails is fun


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

We are currently looking for an office apprentice through various job courses.  We've just had a CV through from one that my missus is on at the moment, so I sent her a text asking if she knew them.  She replied saying she didn't but that cuntboss had managed to fuck off the placement coordinator within about two minutes of speaking to her


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Cuntboss is a bit of a cunt generally then?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are currently looking for an office apprentice through various job courses.  We've just had a CV through from one that my missus is on at the moment, so I sent her a text asking if she knew them.  She replied saying she didn't but that cuntboss had managed to fuck off the placement coordinator within about two minutes of speaking to her


 
What's cuntboss's number? I'd like to speak to her.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cuntboss is a bit of a cunt generally then?


 
Aye, she's renowned in the industry for being an awkward cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's cuntboss's number? I'd like to speak to her.


 
You really don't


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, everyone pleased to see the 3-4pm window roll around again?


 
That went pretty quick here.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You really don't


 
A quick prank call can't hurt can it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

She hasn't got a direct line unfortunately


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's cuntboss's number? I'd like to speak to her.


 


neonwilderness said:


> You really don't


 
Conference call me in too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> She hasn't got a direct line unfortunately


 
Mobile will be fine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

In other news - other boss has just had a call from his wife to say she'd been given some bottles of homebrew by a colleague and they've exploded in her car and smashed the windscreen


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news - other boss has just had a call from his wife to say she'd been given some bottles of homebrew by a colleague and they've exploded in her car and smashed the windscreen


 
I know it is not funny but it is fucking funny


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news - other boss has just had a call from his wife to say she'd been given some bottles of homebrew by a colleague and they've exploded in her car and smashed the windscreen


 


Is the beer ok?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know it is not funny but it is fucking funny


 
Luckily she wasn't in the car at the time, so we can laugh 


machine cat said:


> Is the beer ok?


 
Most of it is all over the car interior now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

My first question is how expensive is the car? 
Second is the how will the colleague who supplied the homebrew come out of this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My first question is how expensive is the car?
> Second is the how will the colleague who supplied the homebrew come out of this?


 
Don't think it's _too_ expensive.  I imagine boss would have been a bit more irate if it had happened in his BMW 

Unsure about the colleague at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unsure about the colleague at the moment


 
Our thoughts are with him/her


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Our thoughts are with him/her


 
and the unsupped booze


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2011)

God today was fucking dull. Everyone demotivated by reorganisations, no-one interested in sorting anything out, grey pissy weather outside apt.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Missus has an evening seminar to go to in Leeds which means I have to take machine kitten home on the train. In his pram. At rush hour. And he hasn't had his tea.

Joy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> God today was fucking dull. Everyone demotivated by reorganisations, no-one interested in sorting anything out, *grey pissy weather outside* apt.



Must be nearly Glasto then?


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2011)

Aye. That'll be it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Missus has an evening seminar to go to in Leeds which means I have to take machine kitten home on the train. In his pram. At rush hour. And he hasn't had his tea.
> 
> Joy


 
You'll be popular


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Current topic of conversation in the office is the ideal carrier bag size for picking up dog shit


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

that is a journey that requires emergency snacks/chocolate


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Current topic of conversation in the office is the ideal carrier bag size for picking up dog shit



and what is the general consensus?
Surely it depends on the size of the dog (and therefore the size of the shit)


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You'll be popular


 
I won't have chance for my post-work cider so I guess we'll both be throwing tantrums


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> that is a journey that requires emergency snacks/chocolate


 
I have some pasta and a bar of chocolate. Should be enough.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Missus has an *evening seminar* to go to in Leeds


 
What is his name?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is his name?


 



Off now...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Off now...


 
Sorry  



 good luck out there


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> and what is the general consensus?
> Surely it depends on the size of the dog (and therefore the size of the shit)


 
A Greggs or small M&S one.  It's only cuntboss who has a dog here, so assume that's only correct for her type (cairn terrier thing)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 20, 2011)

Right, time to go!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, nearly there


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2011)

russa fussa, fuckin banks


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

10 more minutes and I'm orf for a leaving drinks thing. Not gonna drink anything, just say goodbye.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not gonna drink anything, just say goodbye.



Should have just sent a text really


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't have her number, also it's only 5 mins away, so would be a bit rude.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Don't have her number, also it's only 5 mins away, so would be a bit rude.


 
Tell her we all said hi


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

had manual handling training today, as if I am not veteran in such matters anyway. Still, hour n a half off of the shopfloor watching a safety dvd for the lols


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell her we all said hi


 
Sure!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2011)

back from the funeral, glad that's over, fairly short service - they don't mess about at the crematorium tbf - Irish Funerals take a lot longer. Had a night out in Bourne with mrs21 her sister, and her fellah, who I have dubbed SuperDave.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> back from the funeral, glad that's over, fairly short service - they don't mess about at the crematorium tbf - Irish Funerals take a lot longer. Had a night out in Bourne with mrs21 her sister, and her fellah, who I have dubbed SuperDave.


 
Good news sir, a nice send off?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news sir, a nice send off?



it was, we went back to the Sheltered scheme my father-in-law lives on, they have a room for this sort of thing, and lovely old ladies made us tea, and gave us cakes and sandwiches  

I was speaking to one of the lovely old ladies later, we were joking about her having a lot of the food, she said she had been fairly hungry, but she did her her oats this morning


----------



## machine cat (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad everything went ok toady marty.


Journey home wasn't bad at all due to a late train taking the majority of passengers. Had plenty of space to sit down and move about and the other passengers were all listening to music so no disapproving stares.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was, we went back to the Sheltered scheme my father-in-law lives on, they have a room for this sort of thing, and lovely old ladies made us tea, and gave us cakes and sandwiches


 
Nice to hear marty, sounds like a nice time despite the gloomy occasion.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Bit yawny today but was asleep by 10pm so drag should not be too fierce today. It is Loseday which is not ideal and a small part of me is thinking I should be at Glastonbury but never mind.


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2011)

Pleased to hear that went as well as it could marty.

I'm having a bit of Glasto-envy atm, too, although the weather predictions are tempering that a bit. Not looking forward to the drag today, all of my colleagues are being interviewed for their own jobs today/tomorrow so the atmosphere's very tense if not outright depressed right now. This means the end of this gig gets ever closer for me, too. Not a good time to be in the public sector now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Right, shower then dragbus


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not looking forward to the drag today, all of my colleagues are being interviewed for their own jobs today/tomorrow so the atmosphere's very tense if not outright depressed right now. This means the end of this gig gets ever closer for me, too. Not a good time to be in the public sector now.


 
Mucky


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2011)

It's fucking dire mate, it really is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's fucking dire mate, it really is.


 
I bet mate. Have done this nonsense a couple of times and there are rarely any winners


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

The summer solstice (today) is the longest day in the year. Does this mean a lengthy drag


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah lets's make it a happy drag... And the longest day has a special feel to it. I'm up & ready for round 3 of my 13 hour drag though I would rather be asleep in bed as I will be this time tomorrow. Due to needing extra cash I have agreed to a 7-3 shift on Thursday but after that I resume being off till one week today...

I must say I giggled at the name of 'machine kitten'!

I hope you all have milk for your drinks & there are biscuits in the tin...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

We need this sort of motivation


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The summer solstice (today) is the longest day in the year. Does this mean a lengthy drag


 
definitely 

morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Forgot headphones


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tuesday


 
Cruel innit? Bet you wish you were back down the Fizzy Lizard having it large


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cruel innit? Bet you wish you were back down the Fizzy Lizard having it large


 
Aye, would love a bit of Fizzy Lizard action instead of the drag today 


In other news I had to leave the house through the bathroom window and take an alternative route into work this morning as last night I had a letter from tv licensing telling me that my property is "now under investigation"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Padawan Learner is (queuing) at Wimbledon today. So just me in the office. This is good and bad


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning, no cuntboss in today so hoping for a quiet one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning, no cuntboss in today so hoping for a quiet one


 
She will be on Skype soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

stop being so chipper moonsi


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm having a bit of Glasto-envy atm, too, although the weather predictions are tempering that a bit. Not looking forward to the drag today, all of my colleagues are being interviewed for their own jobs today/tomorrow so the atmosphere's very tense if not outright depressed right now. This means the end of this gig gets ever closer for me, too. Not a good time to be in the public sector now.


 


Troubled times NVP


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

new monitor!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> new monitor!


 
Type? 
Size? 
What? 
Stuff?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

lizard?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> lizard?


 
Mr Lizard?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

monitor..... lizard 




*gets coat*


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Type?
> Size?
> What?
> Stuff?


 
it's just big


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it's just big


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad everything went okay marty

I have a right mard on today, don't know what is the matter with me  and . Though I did dream last night that I was running around a beach waving a sewn off shotgun in a "Get Carter" style way!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Machine Cats office:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm liking machine cats mahoossive monitors 

happy summer solstice draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

In other news I am quite tempted by this, especially as I bought a matching jacket last year...but I am worried I will look like mutton






http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/Hell-Bunny-Hot-Pink-Tartan-Mini-Skirt-with-Buckles-p/mrc5051pk.htm


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Machine Cats office:



I wish.



QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news I am quite tempted by this, especially as I bought a matching jacket last year...but I am worried I will look like mutton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You'll look aces


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Though I did dream last night that I was running around a beach waving a sewn off shotgun in a "Get Carter" style way!


 
"A pint of bitter, in a thin glass!"


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

so last week, lazyboss panics, sends an email committing us to doing something we can't do, he didn't wait for advice or owt - now I have to sort out his mess - and has he apologised for FUCKING THE FUCK UP? 

no


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "A pint of bitter, in a thin glass!"


 


I also like the fact that there is a very young Alun Armstrong in the film!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Tartan mini skirt update!!

I have purchased it plus a pair of....these, not the corset just the hot pants!



I appear to be going through a mid-life Goth crisis!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also like the fact that there is a very young Alun Armstrong in the film!


 
that film is so bleak at the end 


rather like the drag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that film is so bleak at the end
> 
> 
> rather like the drag


 
'Tis true ... but then that's Newcastle for you *runs away from neon*

Anyone seen the Sly Stallone remake? I haven't.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone ever been to Runswick Bay?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone ever been to Runswick Bay?


 
No, but it looks very pretty 

http://www.yorkshireholidays.com/runswick-bay/


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Anyone ever been to Runswick Bay?


 
is it in that North?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that film is so bleak at the end





QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Tis true ... but then that's Newcastle for you *runs away from neon*


 
The place where they filmed the end hasn't changed much, it's quite an odd place 



machine cat said:


> Anyone ever been to Runswick Bay?


 
No, been past it plenty of times going to/from Whitby though.  Staithes is quite nice


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a choice between smoking and eating today. 
Smoking won so easily I am nearly ashamed of myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I had a choice between smoking and eating today.
> Smoking won so easily I am nearly ashamed of myself.


 
I remember such choices - smoking always won!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I remember such choices - smoking always won!


 
I might even smoke now.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I might even smoke now.


 
this ^^^

I approve your lifestyle choice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.handycandy.co.uk/chocolate-cigarettes-p-156.html


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it was, we went back to the Sheltered scheme my father-in-law lives on, they have a room for this sort of thing, and lovely old ladies made us tea, and gave us cakes and sandwiches
> 
> I was speaking to one of the lovely old ladies later, we were joking about her having a lot of the food, she said she had been fairly hungry, but she did her her oats this morning


 
 glad it went okay mart

In other news I have been busy, ish.  and now am STARRRRRVING


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news I am quite tempted by this, especially as I bought a matching jacket last year...but I am worried I will look like mutton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just wear it for sex?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> glad it went okay mart
> 
> In other news I have been busy, ish.  and now am STARRRRRVING


 
cheers - lunch is fast approaching


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.handycandy.co.uk/chocolate-cigarettes-p-156.html


 
Excellent! I used to love the candy cigarettes, especially the ones that had a little red tip so they looked like real cigarettes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just wear it for sex?



this seems good advice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Just wear it for sex?


 
This thought had crossed my mind tbf


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is it in that North?


 
South for neon.



neonwilderness said:


> No, been past it plenty of times going to/from Whitby though.  Staithes is quite nice


 
Might pop up there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This thought had crossed my mind tbf


 


i have one just like it, don't tell anyone though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> i have one just like it, don't tell anyone though



your secret is safe


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> your secret is safe


 
thanks mart, knew i could count on you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> i have one just like it, don't tell anyone though


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

aint been around much, lads, been porning init. is a tough business :|


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> aint been around much, lads, been porning init. is a tough business :|


 
Much dollar?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> aint been around much, lads, been porning init. is a tough business :|


 
make us proud T_P


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Much dollar?



This



marty21 said:


> make us proud T_P



and this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> aint been around much, lads, been porning init. is a tough business :|


 
Love them long time and the dollar will follow


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

am just starting up my empire init, lads, dollar will follow shortly...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> South for neon.


 
It is practically That London


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Much dollar?


 
You after a draggers discount?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You after a draggers discount?


 
I've asked before and was told to fuck off


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've asked before and was told to fuck off


 


I've just been to Asda to buy some bread buns and instead came out with a sandwich meal deal and a pack of fake mars bars


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just been to *Asda* to buy some bread buns and instead came out with a *sandwich meal deal* and a pack of *fake mars bars*


 
Class from start to finish that post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just been to Asda to buy some bread buns and instead came out with a sandwich meal deal and a pack of fake mars bars


 
You are a shopping guru


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Class from start to finish that post


 


We are currently loling in the office about this report on the local news. Watch the video and see how blase they are when the guy pulls out the gun


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

ughhhh I'm gonna have to set up a DHL account


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> ughhhh I'm gonna have to set up a DHL account


 
Why?
Knickers?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

I use this company - http://www.parcel2go.com/default.aspx


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Class from start to finish that post


 
this ^^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I had no lunch but found a tin of tomato soup  

Had no tin opener so the kitchen is like a massacre now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought I had no lunch but found a tin of tomato soup
> 
> Had no tin opener so the kitchen is like a massacre now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought I had no lunch but found a tin of tomato soup
> 
> *Had no tin opener so the kitchen is like a massacre now *


 
Oops


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Thought I had no lunch but found a tin of tomato soup
> 
> Had no tin opener so the kitchen is like a massacre now


 
bad times


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times


 
I may get some grief later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

Just say it was like that before you went in


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just say it was like that before you went in


 
Dunno what you are talking about, it's my first day?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why?
> Knickers?


 
To send paperwork to America because it's apparently illegal to send adult material via the US postal system. :|


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> To send paperwork to America because it's apparently illegal to send adult material via the US postal system. :|


 
You are propa counter culcha innit girl


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I use this company - http://www.parcel2go.com/default.aspx


 
that's really helpful actually, cheers. I must have been looking at overnight / one day deliveries as it came up as around 40 quid on the DHL site :O


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

£12.15 is a LOT more reasonable.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> £12.15 is a LOT more reasonable.


 
Very good service too. 
I was well happy with them both times.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2011)

I've just been in a meeting that was productive, achieved what it set out to achieve, was quite interesting and full of nice people 
I'm a bit shell shocked tbh


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Very good service too.
> I was well happy with them both times.


 
as long as the price is reasonable and they pick it up from my house and I can print airway bills, that'd be fine.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2011)

I think that I might shoot my first set tomorrow, if you guys are lucky you'll get to see some out takes / previews


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think that I might shoot my first set tomorrow, if you guys are lucky you'll get to see some out takes / previews


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


>


 
Qoggy is googling 'casting couch' as we type


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy is googling 'casting couch' as we type


 
I can teach you _all_ you need to know about theatre, young man


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can teach you _all_ you need to know about theatre, young man


 
Grease paint is not a lubricant


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just been in a meeting that was productive, achieved what it set out to achieve, was quite interesting and full of nice people
> I'm a bit shell shocked tbh


 
Where were you Boatie?????


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

So very sleepy zzzzzzz....


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where were you Boatie?????



Dunno, in some strange parallel universe I think


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

ten minutes left...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ten minutes left...


 
I think your clock is wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ten minutes left...


 
What...are you abandoning the drag ship early ??


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

3 minutes...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2011)

cunt

I've got 2 hours to go yet


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

Fucking hell I'm so bored I'm pretending to people on the internet that I'm leaving early


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

I could murder a cider. 
Would go down on a tory for a cold can right now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 3 minutes...


 
Oh you.....


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I could murder a cider.
> Would go down on a tory for a cold can right now.



_Any _tory?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

My colleague just made the mistake of saying how he'd heard that video games were becoming more about the visuals than the gameplay.  

After 20 minutes of hearing about super mutants, my Megaton house, Dog Meat, the DC Wastelands, how good looking Ezio Auditore is and how to scale the walls of the Vatican he looks a little glazed


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

He's right tho.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just want out of here - still 30 minutes though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague just made the mistake of saying how he'd heard that video games were becoming more about the visuals than the gameplay.
> 
> After 20 minutes of hearing about super mutants, my Megaton house, Dog Meat, the DC Wastelands, how good looking Ezio Auditore is and how to scale the walls of the Vatican he looks a little glazed


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I just want out of here - still 30 minutes though


 
At least it's my Wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least it's my Wednesday


 
as I was off yesterday, does that mean tomorrow is my Thursday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> At least it's my Wednesday


ooh mine too 

but, don't think so marty, sorry


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

tomorrow is my wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ooh mine too
> 
> but, don't think so marty, sorry


 
dammit  

so today was my Monday, tomorrow is my Tuesday, thursday is my wednesday  and Friday will be my Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dammit
> 
> so today was my Monday, tomorrow is my Tuesday, thursday is my wednesday  and Friday will be my Friday


You get to leave out Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> You get to leave out Wednesday or Thursday



I think I'll call tomorrow my Wednesday and leave it at that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dammit
> 
> so today was my Monday, tomorrow is my Tuesday, thursday is my wednesday  and Friday will be my Friday


 
tbf I'd just miss out Monday completely, it's a shit day anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

Isn't it Tues or Weds that are meant to be worse?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> tbf I'd just miss out Monday completely, it's a shit day anyway


 
Tuesday has been pretty shit today, and I'm not holding out much hopes for the rest of the week, apart from the golden hour on Friday


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

Friday is the best day to be fair.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had some clementines in my desk drawer over the weekend - one of them is grey and dusty now, and smells rotten, I don't think I'll risk eating it


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it's about time for a cider


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think it's about time for a cider



this is a good idea - I'll have one when I get home


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague just made the mistake of saying how he'd heard that video games were becoming more about the visuals than the gameplay.
> 
> After 20 minutes of hearing about super mutants, my Megaton house, Dog Meat, the DC Wastelands, how good looking Ezio Auditore is and how to scale the walls of the Vatican he looks a little glazed


 
 you fucking geek queeny!

reet - 2 minutes to gooooo


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is a good idea - I'll have one when I get home


 
I can't wait that long. Will have one before getting on the train.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I can't wait that long. Will have one before getting on the train.


 
have one on the train as well, and sing dutty songs out loud


----------



## sojourner (Jun 21, 2011)

GONE!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have one on the train as well, and sing dutty songs out loud


 
Good idea!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

right, I'm off


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have one on the train as well, and sing dutty songs out loud


 
No ciderbus for me tonight, the coffers are empty. 

Still at work too


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm still dragging away. Now have 3.5hrs till I can be in the pub with a pint of Thatchers cider. Please think of me tomorrow morning all snuggled in my bed...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn your positive posts 

I am finally done, on the dragbus home and want some food.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a cider in my local, got talking to a bloke I know, he's a roofer who lives on my street, and has fixed my roof a few times over the years, he was complaining about some of the DHS tenants who are viewing some new build properties he is working on atm, called them 'roughnecks'


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Still here....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Roughnecks? 
Not sure I have heard that one before.
Like an inner city redneck?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

It used to refer to the first/early generations of offshore oil and gas workers. Dunno why or how the term's use has shifted.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Roughnecks?
> Not sure I have heard that one before.
> Like an inner city redneck?



I guess, I'd never heard the term used in this way before



TruXta said:


> It used to refer to the first/early generations of offshore oil and gas workers. Dunno why or how the term's use has shifted.



maybe the roofer has shifted the term himself, one day we will all be using it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Fatnecks?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fatnecks?


 
He didn't say that, I think of him as a modern day version of Stanley Holloway in My Fair Lady -


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

Roofnecks? They got necks like roofs? Tiled and scaly like.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Urban dictionary....



> In New York a Fat Neck Is An Illegal Alien, Mexican, South & Central American.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's right tho.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Evening drag is creeping in. 
We need a blog (damn my fail)


----------



## TruXta (Jun 21, 2011)

STILL HERE FFS but leavin now


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

The Wire on and curry cooking  

Goodnight


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

tennis on - just had a sausage casserole


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

Programme about crack house in chicago on, tea brewing


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm still dragging. Got 25 minutes to go  then i'm off to the pub for a wind down pint. Since the 15th June I have worked 70 hrs (but been at work longer as my break is unpaid). I deserve my pint...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Cider drag now..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2011)

I reckon... that's a lot of hours moonsi. Enjoy your pint


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider drag now..


 
Tea and video-game drag here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Booze drag win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

yay!  both decided the pub was the best option tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

Paulie!
 Paulie!
  Paulie!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 21, 2011)

i love you badgers


----------



## kittyP (Jun 21, 2011)

Chicken curry, cider and now an episode of Buffy 
Tomorrow is my last day off for my phased return to work 

I need a new job!


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2011)

Just me in the office today again as interviews and general misery continue around me. Still, I've got Friday off so I'm halfway through the week.

Hope it all goes well returning to work, kitty.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i love you badgers


 
Ahhhh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Tomorrow is my last day off for my phased return to work
> 
> I need a new job!


 


NVP said:


> Just me in the office today again as interviews and general misery continue around me. Still, I've got Friday off so I'm halfway through the week.


 
Not good drag  

I have a meeting of doom this morning. One of those 'update' meetings where there is little or nothing to update. Frustrating and pointless but the working world loves a meeting. Should have left for work already really to get in the zone but can't get going. One more coffee might help the Humpday mood


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Tomorrow is my last day off for my phased return to work
> 
> I need a new job!


concentrate on your day off not tomorrow chick. Pop to the park and get gelato  x



NVP said:


> Just me in the office today again as interviews and general misery continue around me. Still, I've got Friday off so I'm halfway through the week.


 hope your day doesn't drag.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Right, have to leave, must get out of the sofa and out of the door


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


 
my dad loves it 

training this morning, so a late start, which is nice


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my dad loves it



My dad wore it a bit but it was more grandads smell.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


 
Not as good as Brute.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My dad wore it a bit but it was more grandads smell.


 
my dad is also a grandad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my dad is also a grandad


 
So is mine  

Loving this Wimbledon traffic at the moment.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?



Reminds me of my grandad too 

I pulled something in my neck this morning when I was getting out of bed
I look like I'm doing crap robot impressions


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Talk has started on soaps which people seem to watch "accidentally"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


A bit early for a drink, isn't it?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bit early for a drink, isn't it?


 
Call yourself a geordie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


my dad wore it loads.

in other news, I appear to have forgotten my trousers  shit!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Call yourself a geordie?


 
Yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> in other news, I appear to have forgotten my trousers  shit!


 
PICS


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in my shorts from cycling in  but only have my top to change, no trousers. So not the end of the world, but I have a meeting at 2pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Call yourself a geordie?





Badgers said:


> Yeah











diddlybiddly said:


> I am in my shorts from cycling in  but only have my top to change, no trousers. So not the end of the world, but I have a meeting at 2pm


 
Just make sure you're sat behind a desk and don't stand up?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

Mornin all *yawwwwwwnnnn*

Grumpy as fuck today on account of being kept a-friggin-wake for hours by snorey person.  Ended up stropping out of bed and onto couch at 3am - still didn't get much kip.  Hard to sleep when you're too fucking long for the couch


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just make sure you're sat behind a desk and don't stand up?


I'm going to them


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to treat yourself to a new pair of trousers at lunchtime diddly


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


 
My dad still loves it - we used to get him a bottle every.single.christmas.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to treat yourself to a new pair of trousers at lunchtime diddly


woohoo... a dress I ordered a few days ago came through the post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


 
My Dad wore it all the time and I found Mr. QofG's chuckling at the new advert last night!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

Off out into Maidenheead in a bit. 

Am feeling a bit  today. I sometimes get this thing when i wake up in the night gasping for breath and feeling like I can't breathe - I don't think it is MS related as I've had it for years on and off but this week it has happened about 2 or 3 times each night - 4 times last night - and has left me feeling exhausted. Am seeing the doc next week about it, just have to try to relax in the meantime.

In better news Mr. Kippers cat sneezed up a piece of grass from his nose which amused me greatly!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> i wake up in the night gasping for breath


----------



## hiccup (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Off out into Maidenheead in a bit.
> 
> Am feeling a bit  today. I sometimes get this thing when i wake up in the night gasping for breath and feeling like I can't breathe - I don't think it is MS related as I've had it for years on and off but this week it has happened about 2 or 3 times each night - 4 times last night - and has left me feeling exhausted. Am seeing the doc next week about it, just have to try to relax in the meantime.
> 
> In better news Mr. Kippers cat sneezed up a piece of grass from his nose which amused me greatly!


 
Sounds a bit like sleep apnea??

Cat grass lol.

I am back in the drag after a couple of pleasant days in the rain in the Lake District. Ho hum.

Still, probably gonna be [crossedouttext]sat in the pub all day[/crossedouttext] withdrawing my labour in support of my fraternal comrades on the 30th


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



You haven't been invading my dreams again have you !



hiccup said:


> Sounds a bit like *sleep apnea*??
> 
> Cat grass lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah, someone else has suggested that to me, I may mention it to the doc.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

i need entertainment


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i need entertainment


 
Get newbie1 to dance for you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You haven't been invading my dreams again have you !


 
I'm not Freddy Krueger


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Get newbie1 to dance for you?


 
Will need to find a private room.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Will need to find a private room.


 
Stationery cupboard?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Stationery cupboard?


 
was thinking more like the regional manager's office.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> was thinking more like the *regional manager*'s office.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Meeting over. 
Better than expected. 

Hungry now which is bad but have last nights curry ala wifey to enjoy. Curry is always better the day after


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Are you Gareth Keenan?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you Gareth Keenan?


 
Assistant Regional Manager


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Assistant Regional Manager


 
Assistant to the Regional Manager


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Assistant to the Regional Manager


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Can someone do me a favour and copy and paste the list of ingredients and directions for this recipe?

Work won't let me onto the c4 website


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

350g fresh red tomatoes (very ripe)
750ml vegetable stock
2 tbsp olive oil
3 shallots
400g Arborio rice
1 large bunch basil leaves, roughly torn
1 baguette
1 clove of garlic
METHOD

How to make tomato and basil risotto
1. Heat a griddle pan to medium. Cover tomatoes with boiling water. Leave for 20 seconds than plunge them straight into cold water. Drain and skin the tomatoes then dice.

2. Heat the stock in a saucepan until just simmering. It must continue to simmer while you cook the rice.

3. Heat the oil in a large saucepan and gently fry the shallots for 5 minutes or until soft and golden. Add the tomatoes and rice and stir for 2 minutes until well coated.

4. Add 2 ladles of stock and cook, stirring, until the rice has absorbed all the stock. Continue to cook, adding a few ladles of stock at a time, until all the stock has been absorbed and the rice is tender and creamy but still firm to the bite. If more liquid is required, use hot water.

5. Slice a couple of thin pieces from the baguette and drizzle with some of the olive oil. Cut the garlic in half and sprinkle with a dash of salt. Set aside for a couple of minutes for the juice to come out, then rub into the slices of bread.

6. Put into the griddle pan until lightly browned on each side. Remove the risotto pan from the heat, season with salt and pepper and stir in the fresh basil. Transfer to a warm serving dish, with a couple of the baguette slices and a few sprigs of basil and serve at once.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Assistant to the Regional Manager


 


I am so very hungry, and so very sleeeeeepy.  Wanna go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

Tomato and basil risotto recipe

 Dan Redfern, from the Liverpool leg of the third series of Come Dine With Me, presents a simple yet effective risotto for his guest competitors.


  * 350g fresh red tomatoes (very ripe)
    * 750ml vegetable stock
    * 2 tbsp olive oil
    * 3 shallots
    * 400g Arborio rice
    * 1 large bunch basil leaves, roughly torn
    * 1 baguette
    * 1 clove of garlic
    * maldon sea salt and freshly milled black pepper

METHOD
How to make tomato and basil risotto

1. Heat a griddle pan to medium. Cover tomatoes with boiling water. Leave for 20 seconds than plunge them straight into cold water. Drain and skin the tomatoes then dice.

2. Heat the stock in a saucepan until just simmering. It must continue to simmer while you cook the rice.

3. Heat the oil in a large saucepan and gently fry the shallots for 5 minutes or until soft and golden. Add the tomatoes and rice and stir for 2 minutes until well coated.

4. Add 2 ladles of stock and cook, stirring, until the rice has absorbed all the stock. Continue to cook, adding a few ladles of stock at a time, until all the stock has been absorbed and the rice is tender and creamy but still firm to the bite. If more liquid is required, use hot water.

5. Slice a couple of thin pieces from the baguette and drizzle with some of the olive oil. Cut the garlic in half and sprinkle with a dash of salt. Set aside for a couple of minutes for the juice to come out, then rub into the slices of bread.

6. Put into the griddle pan until lightly browned on each side. Remove the risotto pan from the heat, season with salt and pepper and stir in the fresh basil. Transfer to a warm serving dish, with a couple of the baguette slices and a few sprigs of basil and serve at once.

Recipe from The Joy Of Vegan Cookery, by Amanda Grant is available from Metro Publishing. Call 020 7381 0666 to order your copy or alternatively write to Metro Publishing, 3 Bramber Court, 2 Bramber Road, London W14 9PB


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks quite nice that actually mcat - might do it meself


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

350g fresh red tomatoes (very ripe)
750ml vegetable stock
2 tbsp olive oil
3 shallots
400g Arborio rice
1 large bunch basil leaves, roughly torn
1 baguette
4 cans of special brew
1 clove of garlic
maldon sea salt and freshly milled black pepper

METHOD
How to make tomato and basil risotto

1. Heat a griddle pan to medium. Cover tomatoes with boiling water. Leave for 20 seconds than plunge them straight into cold water. Drain and skin the tomatoes then dice.

2. Heat the stock in a saucepan until just simmering. It must continue to simmer while you cook the rice.

3. Heat the oil in a large saucepan and gently fry the shallots for 5 minutes or until soft and golden. Add the tomatoes and rice and stir for 2 minutes until well coated.

4. Add 2 ladles of stock and cook, stirring, until the rice has absorbed all the stock. Continue to cook, adding a few ladles of stock at a time, until all the stock has been absorbed and the rice is tender and creamy but still firm to the bite. If more liquid is required, use hot water.

5. Slice a couple of thin pieces from the baguette and drizzle with some of the olive oil. Cut the garlic in half and sprinkle with a dash of salt. Set aside for a couple of minutes for the juice to come out, then rub into the slices of bread.

6. Put into the griddle pan until lightly browned on each side. Remove the risotto pan from the heat, season with salt and pepper and stir in the fresh basil. Transfer to a warm serving dish, with a couple of the baguette slices and a few sprigs of basil and serve at once.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

cheers guys!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

what time's tea?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> what time's tea?


 
8 o'clock. bring a bottle


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> concentrate on your day off not tomorrow chick. Pop to the park and get gelato  x



Weather is a bit iffy for ice cream so I am popping to Clapham Primark and Next later instead. 
I need long sleeved black t-shirts for work and a skirt of some description as I don't have any.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What do people think of Old Spice aftershave?


 
I actually find it oddly comforting


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 8 o'clock. bring a bottle


*books train*



kittyP said:


> Weather is a bit iffy for ice cream so I am popping to Clapham Primark and Next later instead.
> I need long sleeved black t-shirts for work and a skirt of some description as I don't have any.


never too iffy for ice cream  but things to be done is understandable. Good luck on your mission


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers Diddles. Are we seeing you tonight possibly? 

For now I think more tea and some Buffy


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

4 cans of special brew ffs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

You only just spotted it?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You only just spotted it?


 
after printing it off and putting ticks next to what i have!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Dinner is 8pm people  

There will be no barley wine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Cheers Diddles. Are we seeing you tonight possibly?
> 
> For now I think more tea and some Buffy


I have a couple of skirts in my clothes swap bag, but not sure what you're after 

I'm a possibly hopefully for tonight honey.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I have a couple of skirts in my clothes swap bag, but not sure what you're after
> 
> I'm a possibly hopefully for tonight honey.


 
I dont think there is a hope in hell of me fitting in to one of your skirts with my arse the way it is atm but thanks for the offer honey


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

Cuntboss is talking about complete shit and interrupting my lunch break again


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I dont think there is a hope in hell of me fitting in to one of your skirts with my arse the way it is atm but thanks for the offer honey


I have a mighty arse, honey


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cheers guys!


 
  you have to make it 3 times now to make it worth our effort


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Lunch anyone?

Got mesen a Stagg Chilli


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

I had 3 big thick slices of white bread slathered in Boursin, with chopped spring onions and a babyleaf salad chucked on.  Needed that 

Only another 4 hours to go


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all *yawwwwwwnnnn*
> 
> Grumpy as fuck today on account of being kept a-friggin-wake for hours by snorey person.  Ended up stropping out of bed and onto couch at 3am - still didn't get much kip.  Hard to sleep when you're too fucking long for the couch



mrs21 may well be feeling grumpy this morning


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

turned up an hour early to a training session, tragically there was not enough time to get back to my office and come back again, so I had a leisurely coffee whilst I waited - only to be rudely interupted by a very annoying tenant - who I had to rudely interupt to go to my training


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 may well be feeling grumpy this morning


 
Do you know marty, I have never once shared a bed with a snorer, in all my years of sleeping around 

Just my fucking luck to fall in love with a snorer who actually makes the bed rumble, it's that FUCKING loud 

Does mrs21 wear earplugs?  Mine kept falling out last night which didn't help.  Nose strips have been purchased today by the guilty party - they do actually work


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Do you know marty, I have never once shared a bed with a snorer, in all my years of sleeping around
> 
> Just my fucking luck to fall in love with a snorer who actually makes the bed rumble, it's that FUCKING loud
> 
> Does mrs21 wear earplugs?  Mine kept falling out last night which didn't help.  Nose strips have been purchased today by the guilty party - they do actually work


 
mrs21 is off at the moment, she said she would get some nose strips, apparently I am very loud , she goes down to the spare room, she at least there's a sofa bed she can sleep on, rather than a short sofa


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Talk has turned to the possible strike in October. Out of 8 people here, I'm the only Union member


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Talk has turned to the possible strike in October. Out of 8 people here, I'm the only Union member



Im waiting for a Unison ballot for a strike - a lot will come out, although in my particular office, I think maybe 3 out of about 8 will strike


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Im waiting for a Unison ballot for a strike - a lot will come out, although in my particular office, I think maybe 3 out of about 8 will strike


 
In our department of 20 I think 4 or 5 will definately. Just handed VA some propaganda and told her to join/walk otherwise I'll call her a "fucking scab" every day until one of us leaves


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In our department of 20 I think 4 or 5 will definately. Just handed VA some propaganda and told her to join/walk otherwise I'll call her a "fucking scab" every day until one of us leaves


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch anyone?
> 
> Got mesen a Stagg Chilli



Is that wise you know what happened last time!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is that wise you know what happened last time!!


 


I'm willing to give it a second chance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm willing to give it a second chance.



  I look forward to the...outcome!

Got absouletly soaked in town but did come back with an unfeasibly short skirt, a red top and two Alastair Reynolds books from the charity shop. Oh and some aftershave, thought not Old Spice, for my Dad!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I look forward to the...outcome!
> 
> Got absouletly soaked in town but did come back with an unfeasibly short skirt, a red top and *two Alastair Reynolds books* from the charity shop. Oh and some aftershave, thought not Old Spice, for my Dad!


 
Which ones?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Which ones?



Chasm City and Pushing Ice (is that the right title?) for £1.10 each. I've read the Revelation Space trilogy, The Prefect and Century Rain all of which I really liked.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chasm City and Pushing Ice (is that the right title?) for £1.10 each. I've read the Revelation Space trilogy, The Prefect and Century Rain all of which I really liked.


 
£1.10 each is a bargin I've read the trilogy and Chasm City (which is my favourite so far) and have The Prefect on my to-read pile.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 22, 2011)

Mmmmm gotta get me Chasm City and The Prefect..


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 is off at the moment, she said she would get some nose strips, apparently I am very loud , she goes down to the spare room, she at least there's a sofa bed she can sleep on, rather than a short sofa


 
Have you never tried them?  I was really surprised actually, how effective they are, and it means I don't have to sleep with my ears plugged up all night which is annoying in itself.

We have a spare room, with a mattress, but most of the time my exercise bike is in there so I can't use the mattress without moving that  Need a bigger house.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Have you never tried them?  I was really surprised actually, how effective they are, and it means I don't have to sleep with my ears plugged up all night which is annoying in itself.
> 
> We have a spare room, with a mattress, but most of the time my exercise bike is in there so I can't use the mattress without moving that  Need a bigger house.


 
I haven't tried them yet - but I will be soon - will report back


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> did come back with an unfeasibly short skirt


 
pics!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't tried them yet - but I will be soon - *will report back*


 
Good show


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I haven't tried them yet - but I will be soon - will report back


 
I swear they made Badgers snoring worse 

The problems is that really serious snorers don't tend to snore from the nose, its the pallet and back of the throat that flaps about, vibrating. 

I am going to order some of this I think http://www.asonor.co.uk/about/


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> pics!


 
this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I swear they made Badgers snoring worse
> 
> The problems is that really serious snorers don't tend to snore from the nose, its the pallet and back of the throat that flaps about, vibrating.
> 
> I am going to order some of this I think http://www.asonor.co.uk/about/



we should all have a snore -off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> pics!



I might take some later


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Good 15k post marty 


I'm still waiting for Shrimp pics


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Shrimps soon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

About half of the new Wandsworth Shrimp fraternity have gone (hopefully to loving homes) but there was more good action today:


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> About half of the new Wandsworth Shrimp fraternity have gone (hopefully to loving homes) but there was more good action today:


 
Awesome shrimp action there Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

He is like a ninja today. 

I want him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

New skirt (£4.55 from the charity shop) plus two new tops (£4.50 for the red one from then same charity shop and £1.99 for the blue one from New Look)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Good 15k post marty
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Shrimp pics



i am ALWAYS trying


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

You look dead summery and fit QoG


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> New skirt (£4.55 from the charity shop) plus two new tops (£4.50 for the red one from then same charity shop and £1.99 for the blue one from New Look)View attachment 15968View attachment 15969



pics are a bit dark on this screen - hopefully when I get home I will be able to see more


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> You look dead summery and fit QoG


 
^^ This and nothing like a 44 yr old (from what you said on the other thread)! I am very jealous!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> You look dead summery and fit QoG


 
Thank you  I have a really fantastic blue with red trim military Cheryl Cole style jacket that I got for Christmas and I wanted something non formal I could wear with it.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QoG looking fine there 


In other news I'm starting to feel a bit rough after that chilli


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you  I have a really fantastic blue with red trim military Cheryl Cole style jacket that I got for Christmas and I wanted something non formal I could wear with it.


Sounds like that'll go perfectly. I only know about the jacket you're talking about because I saw one of those 100 best dance videos ever programmes the other week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

kittyP said:


> ^^ This and nothing like a 44 yr old (from what you said on the other thread)! I am very jealous!


 


machine cat said:


> QoG looking fine there
> 
> 
> In other news I'm starting to feel a bit rough after that chilli


 


diddlybiddly said:


> Sounds like that'll go perfectly. I only know about the jacket you're talking about because I saw one of those 100 best dance videos ever programmes the other week


 
Thanks all!! 

And MC, I did warn you


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks all!!
> 
> And MC, I did warn you


 
I think this is going up rather than down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think this is going up rather than down



Oh dear


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> QoG looking fine there
> 
> 
> In other news I'm starting to feel a bit rough after that chilli


 
bad times


and i think you were warned


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Oddly today is going well at work  
Made good money, spoken to happy people and stuff  

Something must be up?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think this is going up rather than down


 
I think this would be the perfect opportunity for going over some very important documents with newbie1


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

15k then  

Marty delivers one for the union!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think this would be the perfect opportunity for going over some very important documents with newbie1


 
Lol! She could always mop  MC's brow!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 15k then
> 
> Marty delivers one for the union!



fight the power


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol! She could always mop  MC's brow!


 
would be a perfect opportunity for a launch!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fight the power


 
The NUD are not to be messed with, we vote and think as one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

According to "Location, Location, Location" Headingley in Leeds has a "vibrant, village atmosphere"....now I like Headingley a lot and vibrant yes but village like, I think not!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't that where Jimmy Saville lives?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> According to "Location, Location, Location" Headingley in Leeds has a "vibrant, village atmosphere"....now I like Headingley a lot and vibrant yes but village like, I think not!!


 
"Village like"


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that where Jimmy Saville lives?


 
I think he lives near Roundhay Park


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that where Jimmy Saville lives?



He's vibrant!



machine cat said:


> "Village like"



I know 

They've discarded Horsforth and are now in Cookridge (don't know Cookridge well)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a driving test in Horsforth... failed


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Neither do I. 

Let me know if they look around Seacroft


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I had a driving test in Horsforth... failed



Really?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Neither do I.
> 
> Let me know if they look around Seacroft



Will do - they are in Chapel Allerton now, which I don't know either. Despite being near village like Headingley!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> New skirt (£4.55 from the charity shop) plus two new tops (£4.50 for the red one from then same charity shop and £1.99 for the blue one from New Look)View attachment 15968View attachment 15969


 


fucking gorgeous!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fucking gorgeous!


 

Aww thanks Soj


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww thanks Soj


 
You really suit short skirts missus!   Great legs


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will do - they are in Chapel Allerton now, which I don't know either. Despite being near village like Headingley!


 
Chapel Allerton is nice. Inbetween Headingly and Rounday so the best of both worlds. We looked at places to rent a couple of years ago but prices were a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really?!


Yeh  my excuse was I learnt mostly in woodhouse, so didn't know the roads.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 22, 2011)

I just made some hot pictures, lads. Just on me webcam, gonna do proper pics at the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Look at him, you would never fight him would you?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just made some hot pictures, lads. Just on me webcam, gonna do proper pics at the weekend


 
You getting a proper photographer in or is it more DIY?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just made some hot pictures, lads.


 
Of a shrimp?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Yeh  my excuse was I learnt mostly in woodhouse, so didn't know the roads.



 



Badgers said:


> Look at him, you would never fight him would you?


 
If I did I'd be dead.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd be rubbish on something like "Location, Location" as I really like strong colours and when they were saying "Mmmmm you'd want to paint the bathroom white with matching tiles" I was like "Nooooo, the yellow is lovely!!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think he lives near Roundhay Park


 
You might be right.  It was definitely somewhere in Yorkshire


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2011)

Come on, come on, come on, I wanna go home now thankingyouplease!!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm still at cunting work!!!!! 


One of the academics has been sitting on some stuff for weeks and kept pestering him, finally gives it to me this afternoon and needs to go off tommorrow and it needs serious re-formatting


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 22, 2011)

Off now!! 

Not that any one seems to care


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2011)

gone 10pm is ridiculous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

come on ladies, sort yourselves out.

emily pankhurst would be getting right rowdy by now after all


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 23, 2011)

Mornin' Paulie. I feel knackered this morning!


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

Fucking hell steph, that's shite!

It's Friday for me now.  Off to see Primal Scream tonight.  Brother is driving so I'll be wankered.  Yay! 

I suspect I may have a slightly less than exceptionally proactive attitude to work today. Yay!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a good 'un tonight! I'm sure you will 

And it's my Friday too, so looking forward to my long weekend!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hangover, that is all


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Have a good 'un tonight! I'm sure you will
> 
> And it's my Friday too, so looking forward to my long weekend!



Ta.  Never seen em do Screamadelica right through so am pretty excited. Reckon this'll be the last time I get to watch Primal Scream (they're well past it really) but having seen them something like a dozen times over the years it'll be a fond farewell, a bit of nostalgia and a megadrughooverpissupathon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Feel happy today despite the thick head. Gonna be constructive and stuffs. Let slip the dogs of drag


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ta.  Never seen em do Screamadelica right through so am pretty excited. Reckon this'll be the last time I get to watch Primal Scream (they're well past it really) but having seen them something like a dozen times over the years it'll be a fond farewell, a bit of nostalgia and a megadrughooverpissupathon.


 
Heh, I love days like that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

I meant 'gone 10pm' was shit for steph... hooray for Thursday being Friday though, tis my friday too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Off now!!
> 
> Not that any one seems to care


 
outrageous!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

morning all - team meeting this morning, anyone want to add anything to the agenda ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - team meeting this morning, anyone want to add anything to the agenda ?


 
Tell them you need better cohesion.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tell them you need better cohesion.


 
under aob?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

morning 



marty21 said:


> morning all - team meeting this morning, anyone want to add anything to the agenda ?


 
Will there be biscuits?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> under aob?


 
To be honest you can chuck that one in anywhere. 

biscuits?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

Last day of week for me if I can get everything done today


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> I'm still at cunting work!!!!!
> 
> 
> One of the academics has been sitting on some stuff for weeks and kept pestering him, finally gives it to me this afternoon and needs to go off tommorrow and it needs serious re-formatting





I feel your pain steph, academics are the bain of my fucking life too 

Morning draggers, it's my Friday today, and it's payday tomorrow - sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - team meeting this morning, anyone want to add anything to the agenda ?



Please could you add 'fridge cleaning rota', I'm sick of doing it all on my own.
Thanks


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Last day of week for me if I can get everything done today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning.  Friday today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Morning draggers, it's my Friday today, and it's payday tomorrow - sweeeeeeeet!


 


neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Friday today



Since when has Thursday been Cuntday?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Last day of week for me if I can get everything done today


 


neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Friday today


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


>



Shut it - you had time off last week.
fair's fair.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Since when has Thursday been Cuntday?



I may also be off on Monday too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh *stretches arms* the lovely smell of Friday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - team meeting this morning, anyone want to add anything to the agenda ?


 
People avoiding their tea making duties


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ahhhhhhh *stretches arms* the lovely smell of Friday


 
Is anyone working tomorrow?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is anyone working tomorrow?


 
yeah... me!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I have a day trip to Manchester next Tuesday (for work) and a trip to Surrey the Tuesday after (for work) so it is not all bad is it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yeah... me!


 
And me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha 

etc


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be biscuits?



see below



Badgers said:


> To be honest you can chuck that one in anywhere.
> 
> biscuits?



they'd better be 



BoatieBird said:


> Please could you add 'fridge cleaning rota', I'm sick of doing it all on my own.
> Thanks



I'm afraid you are down on the rota for the rest of time 



neonwilderness said:


> People avoiding their tea making duties



under aob


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And me



and me


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 23, 2011)

Stuff out and collected by the courier this morning. So, time to get a cuppa and sit back a little


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning people.

I'm working tomorrow  (but I do have Tues, Wed and Thurs of next week off!)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm afraid you are down on the rota for the rest of time



*removes everything from fridge and chucks it in the bin in a fit of rage*


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Off now!!
> 
> Not that any one seems to care


Poor steph



NVP said:


> It's Friday for me now.  Off to see Primal Scream tonight.  Brother is driving so I'll be wankered.


cunt



Badgers said:


> Hangover, that is all



Ouch



Paulie Tandoori said:


> Last day of week for me if I can get everything done today


 
cunt #2


BoatieBird said:


> Morning draggers, it's my Friday today, and it's payday tomorrow - sweeeeeeeet!


 
cunt #3!


neonwilderness said:


> Morning.  Friday today



Getting angry now

cunt #4



diddlybiddly said:


> Ahhhhhhh *stretches arms* the lovely smell of Friday



Okay - I've had it with you lot. Fucking slackers 

cunt #5


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Okay - I've had it with you lot. Fucking slackers


When was the last time you worked a full week eh? eh? eh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

3 jobs crossed off list already, halfway to paradise chaps and chapesse's


----------



## hiccup (Jun 23, 2011)

Apparently I was meant to have actually made the thing I'm showing off in a meeting at 11:00, not just done a few shoddy mock-ups in Photoshop. Damn.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Apparently I was meant to have actually made the thing I'm showing off in a meeting at 11:00, not just done a few shoddy mock-ups in Photoshop. Damn.


 
Overtime rates?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Apparently I was meant to have actually made the thing I'm showing off in a meeting at 11:00, not just done a few shoddy mock-ups in Photoshop. Damn.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> When was the last time you worked a full week eh? eh? eh?


 
Cheeky mare!  I've only had a few days off since crimbo!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Apparently I was meant to have actually made the thing I'm showing off in a meeting at 11:00, not just done a few shoddy mock-ups in Photoshop. Damn.


 
Oopsy!

In other news, I hate men today. They have big stupid boomy voices which rattle the fucking house, and they continue to cunting well snore


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oopsy!
> 
> In other news, I hate men today. They have big stupid boomy voices which rattle the fucking house, and they continue to cunting well snore


 it always seems to be 'one of those days' for you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Poor steph
> 
> 
> cunt
> ...


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Long time no see Pickman's


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Long time no see Pickman's


 
not so sure about that - weren't we both extracting the michael from ymu the other day?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Gosh it is quiet here today - hardly any phone calls and we haven't had much post for the past few days


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Gosh it is quiet here today - hardly any phone calls and we haven't had much post for the past few days


 
why are you  then? i'd be quite happy.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why are you  then? i'd be quite happy.


 
Less work, more drag I suppose?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Less work, more drag I suppose?


 
less work is always good


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> not so sure about that - weren't we both extracting the michael from ymu the other day?


 
Oh yeah, that one crashed and burned pretty bad eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> why are you  then? i'd be quite happy.


 
I kind of am in that I can be lazy but with redundencies happening and cuts needing to be made I'd feel happier if we had a little bit more to do.

However we do always have a bit of a fallow period around Summer - mainly during the school holidays - so it could just be that as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I kind of am in that I can be lazy but with redundencies happening and cuts needing to be made I'd feel happier if we had a little bit more to do.
> 
> However we do always have a bit of a fallow period around Summer - mainly during the school holidays - so it could just be that as well.


 it's always best to have a fallow period so you're more productive later.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh yeah, that one crashed and burned pretty bad eh?


 it was good for me anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to keep chickens and ducks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want to keep chickens and ducks.


 
you want to be richard briers out of the good life. but who'd be your felicity kendal?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you want to be richard briers out of the good life. but who'd be your felicity kendal?


 
Lily Allen


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Lunch? 

Not going out shrimping today as not many people left here. 
Got some left over (from Monday night and yesterdays lunch so will probably die) chicken curry, and a banana here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch?
> 
> Not going out shrimping today as not many people left here.
> Got some left over (from Monday night and yesterdays lunch so will probably die) chicken curry, and a banana here.


 
Usually diet fare of veg, low-fat cream cheese and melba toast for me.

I did have scrambled egg and mushrooms yesterday though which was lush!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

melba toast?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Usually diet fare of veg, low-fat cream cheese and melba toast for me.


^ this but finn crisps instead of melba toast, and some grapes on the side.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> melba toast?



It is as exciting as it looks!






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melba_toast


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got some left over (from Monday night and yesterdays lunch so will probably die) chicken curry, and a banana here.


 
Will you be reheating some cold rice to go with it?

Had a (slightly green) banana earlier.  May to Asda and see if those Lamb curries are still on offer to annoy cuntboss


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

There's some Boursin leftover, so that on a butty with leftover salad.  And a fake kitkat.  Although, I'm fucking starving today so might go the shop and get a bag of cheese n onion crisps as well.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Overtime rates?


 
Chance'd be a fine thing.

Luckily, the satisfaction of a job well done is payment enough for me. That, and the honour of serving the tax-paying public.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 23, 2011)

Lunch: Boots meal deal I reckon. Triple pack of sandwiches, bag of crisps, bottle of juice.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 23, 2011)

Going to a colleague's house for lunch as it is her birthday, We're leaving at 12 and as I finish at 2.45 today I think I can get away with going home straight from her house


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

alright drag m8's?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> alright drag m8's?


 
Not bad, how're things with you?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Got some soup and bread for lunch but might nip out for a sausage roll too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got some soup and bread for lunch but might nip out for a sausage roll too.


 
You've been quiet today....yesterdays stagg chilli playing up?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not bad, how're things with you?


 
not too bad either


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You've been quiet today....yesterdays stagg chilli playing up?


 
I was fine once I got some cider down me 

I'm a bit quiet as I've got a pile of work to get finished before my week off in July.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got some soup and bread for lunch but might nip out for a sausage roll too.


 
What soup?
Broccoli & Stilton Soup is a personal fave.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What soup?
> Broccoli & Stilton Soup is a personal fave.


 
Forget that, I have just cum a bit - http://yumblog.co.uk/archives/25


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *I was fine once I got some cider down me *
> 
> I'm a bit quiet as I've got a pile of work to get finished before my week off in July.


 
Cider cures most ills 

A colleague has just brought in her 18 month old twin girls. They were soooo lovely. I got to hold one and she put her little head on my chest and her head smelt of gingerbread!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A colleague has just brought in her 18 month old twin girls.



Update me in 174 months


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A colleague has just brought in her 18 month old twin girls. They were soooo lovely. I got to hold one and she put her little head on my chest and her head smelt of gingerbread!


 the cptn is convinced that babies smell of marmite!

I have loads to do by next week, but it's mostly reading


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Update me in 174 months



*waggles eyebrows* - she may not smell of gingerbread then though!



diddlybiddly said:


> the cptn is convinced that babies smell of marmite!
> 
> I have loads to do by next week, but it's mostly reading



I was convinced that when Mr. Kippers was a kitten he smelled of marmite


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Forget that, I have just cum a bit - http://yumblog.co.uk/archives/25


 
nom nom nom 

I have highland broth instead


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

just ate yesterday's sandwich today, lettuce a little limp but carrot still crunchy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


 
nice one


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> May go to Asda and see if those Lamb curries are still on offer to annoy cuntboss


 
Done


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Done


 
We are curry brothers today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


 
Good skills. 
Tell them to tell their friends too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good skills.
> Tell them to tell their friends too.


 
Maybe see if editor will promote it on the main site?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe see if editor will promote it on the main site?



Hmmmm, he does like advertising revenue?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oopsy!
> 
> In other news, I hate men today. They have big stupid boomy voices which rattle the fucking house, and they continue to cunting well snore


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

sausage roll was cold


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh wow, I just had to reply to 25 fan comments on my porn journal.


 
excellent work


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am trying to plan an email which basically says to a tenant - fuck off you cuntychopped dickwad - but in a nice way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Curry is not bad at all  

In other news I have an unchecked Euro-millions ticket from the draw 27/05. 
Imagine if I have been working for all that time while I was a millionaire?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
  Were you in trouble then mart?

I can't believe it - the nose strips weren't put on properly last night, which I only noticed this morning


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Were you in trouble then mart?
> 
> I can't believe it - the nose strips weren't put on properly last night, which I only noticed this morning


 
actually she slept well last night - I'm not a problem every night apparently


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

This is very good - http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/25reasons


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is very good - http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/25reasons


 
The "hearty full English" doesn't look very hearty to me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The "hearty full English" doesn't look very hearty to me.


 
I know but I think that the £25 price is pretty fair?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is very good - http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/25reasons


£25 single with free lunch? 

Actually that's a £50 return, fuck that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> £25 single with free lunch?
> 
> Actually that's a £50 return, fuck that


 
I know but it is first class innit and the free food. 
Cheapest standard class ticket on trainline is £80.00 with no free food.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know but it is first class innit and the free food.
> Cheapest standard class ticket on trainline is £80.00 with no free food.


Cheapest to where? You can get a return to Leeds for about £20 and I ain't paying an extra £30 for free train food


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

throw in some cider and i'm there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Cheapest to where? You can get a return to Leeds for about £20 and I ain't paying an extra £30 for free train food


 
Edinburgh


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Edinburgh


ok, that is probably a deal then... you didn't specify destination before


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ok, that is probably a deal then... you didn't specify destination before


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


do you know anyone in edinburgh?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> do you know anyone in edinburgh?


 
1 person 

He is a dancer


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

draggers... straw poll: 

do I spend the weekend writing a job app or making a dress? 

(what is a straw poll? I think because I don't know, this might not be one )


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is very good - http://www.eastcoast.co.uk/25reasons


but i don't want to go to aberdeen


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but i don't want to go to aberdeen


 
It goes other places


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> draggers... straw poll:
> 
> do I spend the weekend writing a job app or making a dress?
> 
> (what is a straw poll? )


dress, then pics.

jobs are for suckers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It goes other places


cornwall?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> draggers... straw poll:
> 
> do I spend the weekend writing a job app or making a dress?
> 
> (what is a straw poll? I think because I don't know, this might not be one )



Will the dress short and low cut?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> draggers... straw poll:
> 
> do I spend the weekend writing a job app or making a dress?
> 
> (what is a straw poll? I think because I don't know, this might not be one )



the dress option


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cornwall?


 
I can't confirm this in writing


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cornwall?


 
I'm off to that Cornwall tomorrow for the weekend 

It's costing more than £25 though


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> draggers... straw poll:
> 
> do I spend the weekend writing a job app or making a dress?
> 
> (what is a straw poll? I think because I don't know, this might not be one )


 
write the job app on the dress


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> write the job app on the dress


 
^ this


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off to that Cornwall tomorrow for the weekend
> 
> It's costing more than £25 though


 
that is a bit of a fucking trek for the weekend!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> write the job app on the dress


 
then hand-deliver the application


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm off to that Cornwall tomorrow for the weekend
> 
> It's costing more than £25 though


You lucky devil you.

I'm off for a weekend middle of July, that cost me a lot more than £25 as well


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Some bloke with a very dull voices is talking at me on the phone


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that is a bit of a fucking trek for the weekend!


 
On a railtour from the Midlands so not too far to go, although it does mean driving to Birmingham tomorrow 

Saves driving all the way and it's quite a nice route from Exeter, plus I can enjoy a few beverages on the way


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some bloke with a very dull voices is talking at me on the phone


burp down his ear.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Some bloke with a very dull voices is talking at me on the phone


 
Why are you phoning Mr ManFlu?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> burp down his ear.


 


neonwilderness said:


> Why are you phoning Mr ManFlu?


 
I got rid of him in the end. 
Felt like telling him that phone work was not his thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh dear.... 

Just went for a __~ and there was a bloke in the park having a shit. Not only did he just drop his kecks and shit in the park but he then rooted through the shit, took out what I assume was a suppository and stuff it back up his arse. It was like a SW18 version of Trainspotting.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

When you say "bloke in the park" did you just mean you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> When you say "bloke in the park" did you just mean you?


 
Luckily not this time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> Just went for a __~ and there was a bloke in the park having a shit. Not only did he just drop his kecks and shit in the park but he then rooted through the shit, took out what I assume was a suppository and stuff it back up his arse. It was like a SW18 version of Trainspotting.


 
That is.....unpleasant


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> Just went for a __~ and there was a bloke in the park having a shit. Not only did he just drop his kecks and shit in the park but he then rooted through the shit, took out what I assume was a suppository and stuff it back up his arse. It was like a SW18 version of Trainspotting.


 
Urrghhhh! fucking HELL


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Luckily not this time


 
Already learned your lesson?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

nasty


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is.....unpleasant


 


sojourner said:


> Urrghhhh! fucking HELL


 
What bothers me more is that rather than avert my eyes I watched the whole process from start to finish. 

(it was mainly liquid)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Grim


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What bothers me more is that rather than avert my eyes I watched the whole process from start to finish.
> 
> (it was mainly liquid)


 
Pics?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that would have killed the drag dead


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pics?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Grim


 
this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hungry now too?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think that would have killed the drag dead


 
You could've just text them to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What bothers me more is that rather than avert my eyes I watched the whole process from start to finish.
> 
> (it was mainly liquid)


 
Maybe he'd had a Stagg Chilli


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe he'd had a Stagg Chilli


 
Heh


----------



## TruXta (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> Just went for a __~ and there was a bloke in the park having a shit. Not only did he just drop his kecks and shit in the park but he then rooted through the shit, took out what I assume was a suppository and stuff it back up his arse. It was like a SW18 version of Trainspotting.


 
Pics?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe he'd had a Stagg Chilli


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

porning around, lads


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> porning around, lads


 
If I got naked in the office would I earn more?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If I got naked in the office would I earn more?


 
People may throw loose change I suppose.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

probably get the (baal) sack tbh :|


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

pooning around


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dress, then pics.
> 
> jobs are for suckers.


hmmmmmm.



Badgers said:


> Will the dress short and low cut?


not low cut, but I don't have cleavage so nowt lost there. knee length.



marty21 said:


> the dress option


ok.



machine cat said:


> write the job app on the dress






marty21 said:


> then hand-deliver the application


with me in it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

I think the dress debate is decided  

I am hungry now. Would really like a pizza of some sort. Possibly might get some flat breads, tomato purée and cheese?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

I will cut the pattern on Saturday then 



Badgers said:


> I think the dress debate is decided
> 
> I am hungry now. Would really like a pizza of some sort. Possibly might get some flat breads, tomato purée and cheese?


Baguette pizza is a winner


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I will cut the pattern on Saturday then
> 
> Baguette pizza is a winner


 
Nom!

I picked up my Dad's brithday present at lunchtime but I think I will have to take it back tomorrow as the roof is not secure i.e. nailed, at the back. Boo! (It is an insect house btw for bee and ladybirrds and things that are good for the garden!)



Spoiler: picture not of a stagg chilli tin


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nom!
> 
> I picked up my Dad's brithday present at lunchtime but I think I will have to take it back tomorrow as the roof is not secure i.e. nailed, at the back. Boo! (It is an insect house btw for bee and ladybirrds and things that are good for the garden!)


 

Argh! Trypophobia isn't fun!


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

POET*F*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Argh! *Trypophobia* isn't fun!


 
I had to look that up. Sorry . I haz added spoiler tags


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I had to look that up. Sorry . I haz added spoiler tags


 
I'm not terrified or anything. Pictures like that just make my skin crawl.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I picked up my Dad's brithday present at lunchtime but I think I will have to take it back tomorrow as the roof is not secure i.e. nailed, at the back. Boo! (It is an insect house btw for bee and ladybirrds and things that are good for the garden!)


 
Oooohh, we were just talking about those


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

I never knew what Trypophobia was till today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Baguette pizza is a winner


 
That looks good Bee!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

when bread was still on the menu 



NVP said:


> POET*F*


not home til 8pm 



Badgers said:


> I never knew what Trypophobia was till today.


me either


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> not home til 8pm


 
lol.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I never knew what Trypophobia was till today.


 
Me neither!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Holes close together doesn't creep anyone else out?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Holes close together doesn't creep anyone else out?


 
No mate, I can get it but it does not bother me. 

Are you ok using a sieve?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Holes close together doesn't creep anyone else out?


*snigger*


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Holes close together doesn't creep anyone else out?


 
naw m8, I got a vagina an a bumhole


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No mate, I can get it but it does not bother me.
> 
> Are you ok using a sieve?


 
Sieves aren't a problem.



diddlybiddly said:


> *snigger*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

dirty mind, not mocking your phobia


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

are you ok with bowling balls?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> naw m8, I got a vagina an a bumhole


 
 not those types of holes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Holes close together doesn't creep anyone else out?


 
The ones in the insect house don't but sometimes little grates (like the one below) do - there is one near my house which has bits of grass growing out of it and that makes my skin crawl a bit....as it does doing now just thinking about it!! For some reason they make me start to think about holes in my hands or legs or feet and then get all grossed out 



Spoiler: grate


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> are you ok with bowling balls?


 
they're a bit sus, but only have three holes so not too bad.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not those types of holes!


 
fucking holeist.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they're a bit sus, but only have three holes so not too bad.


like women?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

lotus plants are the fucking worst


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lotus plants are the fucking worst


 
They are quite creepy, I'm with you on that.


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> like women?


 
Have you been drinking?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are quite creepy, I'm with you on that.


 
my skin is crawling just thinking about them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

5 minutes and i'm dust, enjoy your weekends you loverly people


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Have you been drinking?


no  long meeting though.

He just said holes close together and I thought of ladies


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> my skin is crawling just thinking about them


 
 Here is a fish to make you feel better


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

Women have earholes, too. I think this should be pointed out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 minutes and i'm dust, enjoy your weekends you loverly people


 
Have a good one paulie


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Women have earholes, too. I think this should be pointed out.


do you watch family guy?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a fish to make you feel better


 
That has calmed me down, thanks


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 5 minutes and i'm dust, enjoy your weekends you loverly people


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That has calmed me down, thanks


cool name too 

later Paulie *waves*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> hmmmmmm.
> 
> not low cut, but I don't have cleavage so nowt lost there. knee length.
> 
> ...


 
yes 




a low cut dress might enhance your application


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Women have earholes, too. I think this should be pointed out.


 
I know a guy who wrote a poem about putting their dick in someone's ear canal

He's related to marty


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Women have earholes, too. I think this should be pointed out.


 
and nose holes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know a guy who wrote a poem about putting their dick in someone's ear canal
> 
> He's related to marty



it's a family tradition


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> do you watch family guy?


 
Yes, but I can't remember a joke about what soj's weirdo mate wrote a poem about.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a family tradition


 
  I lent him yer book btw - am gonna get it back off him next open mic night


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I lent him yer book btw - am gonna get it back off him next open mic night


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yes, but I can't remember a joke about what soj's weirdo mate wrote a poem about.


it's when meg goes all christian, and that's what she does with her boyfriend instead


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> it's when meg goes all christian, and that's what she does with her boyfriend instead


 
Oo! Not seen that one.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> it's when meg goes all christian, and that's what she does with her boyfriend instead


 
I love it when she turns lesbian, and Lois takes the piss out of how she kisses her g/f, then proceeds to snog the face off the g/f


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> Oo! Not seen that one.


 I have watched far too much family guy, far too much


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

She's lovely IRL, that girl who does Meg's voice.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

your call is held in a queue and will be answered in approximately 17 minutes 


Fuck that


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 23, 2011)

my bank can fuck off, I hope they go into administration, the fucking cunts!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my bank can fuck off, I hope they go into administration, the fucking cunts!!!!


 
this ^^


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL banks can fuck off. Thieving bastards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

sojourner said:


> ALL banks can fuck off. Thieving bastards


 
^^^This!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

I was just speaking to a charming lass at a building society, she seemed nice


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was just speaking to a charming lass at a building society, she seemed nice



did she tell you she loved you, then fart, then scratch her crotch?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I was just speaking to a charming lass at a building society, she seemed nice


 
That's a lass though.  There's one at our local bank with the BIGGEST fucking tits I have EVER seen in my life   Looks proper filth as well - dirty bleached blonde hair in messy plaits, blouse way too tight, and a 'look' in her eyes 

mmmmm 


ahem


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

packing up...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did she tell you she loved you, then fart, then scratch her crotch?






sojourner said:


> That's a lass though.  There's one at our local bank with the BIGGEST fucking tits I have EVER seen in my life   Looks proper filth as well - dirty bleached blonde hair in messy plaits, blouse way too tight, and a 'look' in her eyes
> 
> mmmmm
> 
> ...


is that why you go to the bank so much?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

there was an armed blag in a shop near the office last night - saw some cctv footage of the getaway - on bicycles  3 hooded and masked teen n'er do wells - only got a couple of hundred quid, and didn't even have the sense to nick fags as well


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> is that why you go to the bank so much?


 
Mayyyybeee   I'm sure she knows I fancy her as well - she always gives me a great big filthy grin   And doesn't look up while I am CLEARLY ogling her tits in the most overt fashion


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> did she tell you she loved you, then fart, then scratch her crotch?


 
She said I had been helpful and looks forward to our meeting on the 05th x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Just been confirmed that the boss, me and my best friend's job are secure...at least for the moment. The newbie's job is going but he is moving to a different department where someone is leaving.

Not sure about other departments yet, heard loads of gossip but nothing concrete.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> packing up...


 
*locking up*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She said I had been helpful and looks forward to our meeting on the 05th x


 
where she will tell you she loves you, fart and scratch her crotch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> where she will tell you she loves you, fart and scratch her crotch


 
Lol!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been confirmed that the boss, me and my best friend's job are secure...at least for the moment. The newbie's job is going but he is moving to a different department where someone is leaving.
> 
> Not sure about other departments yet, heard loads of gossip but nothing concrete.



good news


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good news


^ this


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good news


 
Indeed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good news


 


diddlybiddly said:


> ^ this


 


NVP said:


> Indeed.


 
Thanks all


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there was an armed blag in a shop near the office last night - saw some cctv footage of the getaway - on bicycles  3 hooded and masked teen n'er do wells - only got a couple of hundred quid, and *didn't even have the sense to nick fags* as well


 
Amateurs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so tired everything is funny, and got to get through college yet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Amateurs


 
When I was at college someone nicked the fag machine from the local pub when a few of us were in there. They came in wearing overalls saying that it had a fault and they were taking it away to repair. Bar staff believed them. They unscrewed it from the floor and took it....it was only later when the pub manager came in and said "Where's the cigarette machine?" that people realised it had been pinched


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

POST DELETED BY DIDDLYBIDDLY.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

hactually, might edit that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> hactually, might edit that


 
OK I will too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still here


 
Yeah but tomorrow you'll be having this







and this






and this!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Out of office on and heading towards the door soon!


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2011)

That reminds me I forgot to put my out of office on. Email hell on my return then.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been confirmed that the boss, me and my best friend's job are secure...at least for the moment. The newbie's job is going but he is moving to a different department where someone is leaving.


 
Good news Qoggy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news Qoggy


 
Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Still here


 
This


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

NVP said:


> OK I will too.


ta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2011)

Right, I am hot-footing it to Dorking. Laters y'all!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheers


 
Weight off then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

In pub!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Late leaving  

Gone now though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Amateurs


 
this ^^^

they got £250, and if caught could face 10 years in the nick, not a good return on their blag tbh


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Ciderdragbus halfway home. Young chap is having s loud and very emotional row with someone on his mobile. Really going a bit loopy, waving arms about and kind of angry but begging.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^
> 
> they got £250, and if caught could face 10 years in the nick, not a good return on their blag tbh


 
How many of them? If two that is £12.50 for each year inside!!! 

Shop near work was done the other week. Four blokes, three guns and a knife. They got a couple of hundred too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Home again home again...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many of them? If two that is £12.50 for each year inside!!!
> 
> Shop near work was done the other week. Four blokes, three guns and a knife. They got a couple of hundred too.



even worse, 3 off the little toe rags


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Home again home again...



good news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

£88 notes on the lotto, 4 numbers, just realised, hooray!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Tired, pizza, sleep


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2011)

Tired, don't want salad again  



Paulie Tandoori said:


> £88 notes on the lotto, 4 numbers, just realised, hooray!!!!


nice one PT!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> £88 notes on the lotto, 4 numbers, just realised, hooray!!!!


 
Good skills. I forgot to check mine again today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

use the internet and google and things man!!!

it's that easy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie!
Paulie!
Paulie!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

stop, you're embarrassing me now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> £88 notes on the lotto, 4 numbers, just realised, hooray!!!!


 










lend us a tenner


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

on me, who wants what then?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stop, you're embarrassing me now


 
I can't see your username without getting a stadium crowd chanting Paulie! Paulie! Paulie! In my head...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can't see your username without getting a stadium crowd chanting Paulie! Paulie! Paulie! In my head...


you better not do it down the pub, everyone would look...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you better not do it down the pub, everyone would look...



in the pub

Badgers will tell you he loves you, fart, and scratch is crotch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> in the pub
> 
> Badgers will tell you he loves you, fart, and scratch is crotch


i don't mind that so much...

oh, wait!?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't mind that so much...
> 
> oh, wait!?


 
we should all greet you like that at the next draggers meet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats going on here?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

overtime boss, overtime innit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Lambeth Country Show drag meet then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry boss, will be down with me kids in cornwall that weekend.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> on me, who wants what then?


 
I'll have another one of these please:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry boss, will be down with me kids in cornwall that weekend.


 
Lack of commitment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry, just had me weekly bath.

will try harder next time boss, honest....


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

Evening drag?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Evening drag?


 
I promised myself that I wouldn't get pissed tonight.

Too late


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I promised myself that I wouldn't get pissed tonight.
> 
> Too late


yay!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

just one more...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

ta paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I promised myself that I wouldn't get pissed tonight.
> 
> Too late


 
Did you accidentally buy those cans of special brew in that recipe?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 23, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you accidentally buy those cans of special brew in that recipe?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Freeday good day. 

This has been a long week but can smell the finish. Weekend of tennis, F1, sunshine and relaxing I hope


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Feel happy today. Liking the weekend thing, the sunshine, the summer frocks, the pending lunch kebab and even looking forward to work. What the shrimping lizard is up with me???


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

morning


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes Friday - we can enjoy it much more than the silly cunts who have taken the day off, oh yes


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

I take it it's just us three then?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I take it it's just us three then?



looks like 


cunts with days off , on  sunny day 

cunts at Glastonbury 

cunts missing the drag


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2011)

Bleurgh, so tired... but lots of things to do. Might work an afternoon nap into the day  



Badgers said:


> I can't see your username without getting a stadium crowd chanting Paulie! Paulie! Paulie! In my head...


i read it in the same tune as rolling, rolling, rolling...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I take it it's just us three then?


 
It seems the dream team are at the helm today.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It seems the dream team are at the helm today.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cunts with days off , on  sunny day


 
I haven't left yet


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't appear to have the day off.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I don't appear to have the day off.


 
Another comrade enters the drag 


How was the Lake District btw?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Another comrade enters the drag
> 
> 
> How was the Lake District btw?



Lovely, thanks. Although it did rain a lot. But then I drank lots of beer and ate lots of kendal mint cake, so it all balanced out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Lovely, thanks. Although it did rain a lot. But then I drank lots of beer and ate lots of kendal mint cake, so it all balanced out.



Marvellous  

How are our weekends looking? 
Sun, sport, booze and food?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2011)

My weekend is looking gloriously empty, although I have just pencilled in a plan to meet some friends for a drink tomorrow night


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Lovely, thanks. Although it did rain a lot. But then I drank lots of beer and ate lots of kendal mint cake, so it all balanced out.


 
Cool sheep 



Badgers said:


> Marvellous
> 
> How are our weekends looking?
> Sun, sport, booze and food?


 
Not much as I need to save a bit of cash for my week off. Probably parks during the day and cider at night


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been confirmed that the boss, me and my best friend's job are secure...at least for the moment. The newbie's job is going but he is moving to a different department where someone is leaving.
> 
> Not sure about other departments yet, heard loads of gossip but nothing concrete.



Yay - great news queeny!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> £88 notes on the lotto, 4 numbers, just realised, hooray!!!!



Double yay on the drag thread!



machine cat said:


> I promised myself that I wouldn't get pissed tonight.
> 
> Too late


 
Oopsy.  Feeling a little fragile chuck?  

Anyhooo - FREEEDAYYY! Yeeehaaa


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

only 7 hours to go Marines!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oopsy.  Feeling a little fragile chuck?


 
I'm feeling fine this morning, ta


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only 7 hours to go Marines!


 
thinking about turning into a cunt at around 3:30


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about turning into a cunt at around 3:30



getting the cunt train?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> getting the cunt train?


 
yep


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm feeling fine this morning, ta


 
  That's the magical power of Freeday, that is


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's the magical power of Freeday, that is


 
and the thought of even more booze this evening


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and the thought of even more booze this evening



this lovely thought is keeping me chirpy today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Lovely, thanks. Although it did rain a lot. But then I drank lots of beer and ate lots of kendal mint cake, so it all balanced out.



I love Kendal Mint Cake!

I'm here today!! - but I am cunting off to the Dales tomorrow until next Wednesday for my Dad's 80th Birthday


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Kendal Mint Cake!
> 
> I'm here today!! - but I am cunting off to the Dales tomorrow until next Wednesday for my Dad's 80th Birthday


 


Weather up here looks OK Sunday - Wednesday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Weather up here looks OK Sunday - Wednesday.


 
Excellent - I shall be passing through Leeds on the train tomorrow so will give you a wave


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Kendal Mint Cake!
> 
> I'm here today!! - but I am cunting off to the Dales tomorrow until next Wednesday for my Dad's 80th Birthday


 
Happy birthday to QoGGY dad


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent - I shall be passing through Leeds on the train tomorrow so will give you a wave


 
a regal wave


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Happy birthday to QoGGY dad


 
He is grumbling it about it of course though should be happy that I have bought him some aftershave !!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent - I shall be passing through Leeds on the train tomorrow so will give you a wave


 

stop off in halifax and i'll let you buy me a pint


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is grumbling it about it of course though should be happy that I have bought him some aftershave !!


 
old spice? Brut?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> stop off in halifax and i'll let you buy me a pint


 
an offer a lady can't refuse


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2011)

shall i get out of bed today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> stop off in halifax and i'll let you buy me a pint



Aww I would love to!! But I only have 20 minutes in Leeds before my connecting train  I am alone in charge of a wheelie suitcase (Mr. QofG's is on a lads weekend in Brighton and won't be arriving in the Dales until Monday)....not wise!



marty21 said:


> old spice? Brut?



Went for M&S Woodspice, which I have bought him before and he seems to like. Mr. QofG's did however buy some Old Spice deoderant yesterday 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> shall i get out of bed today?


 
Nah!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww I would love to!! But I only have 20 minutes in Leeds before my connecting train  I am alone in charge of a wheelie suitcase (Mr. QofG's is on a lads weekend in Brighton and won't be arriving in the Dales until Monday)....not wise!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aww I would love to!! But I only have 20 minutes in Leeds before my connecting train  I am alone in charge of a wheelie suitcase (Mr. QofG's is on a lads weekend in Brighton and won't be arriving in the Dales until Monday)....not wise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr QoG's pits will be smelling mighty fine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Just-Eat.co.uk are offering 20% discount on lunch today! Woohoo, we get our chicken kebabs for the bargain £4.64!! 

Code is LUNCH687


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just-Eat.co.uk are offering 20% discount on lunch today! Woohoo, we get our chicken kebabs for the bargain £4.64!!
> 
> Code is LUNCH687



lunch win


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just-Eat.co.uk are offering 20% discount on lunch today! Woohoo, we get our chicken kebabs for the bargain £4.64!!
> 
> Code is LUNCH687


 
All the ones in Leeds are miles away from the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just-Eat.co.uk are offering 20% discount on lunch today! Woohoo, we get our chicken kebabs for the bargain £4.64!!
> 
> Code is LUNCH687







machine cat said:


> All the ones in Leeds are miles away from the office



Broken Yorkshire (it's the no KFC in central Leeds again!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Drunk some Sacred Spirits Wormwood last night. 







From their website: 



> Out of curiosity we have been vacuum distilling Grande Wormwood - in this case organic Croatian Artemisia Absinthum.  Outrageously green and bitter prior to distillation, our technique produces a sweet, woody, white chocolaty flavour profile - a fantastic discovery for us!  A lovely drink on its own (think Grande Wormwood Martini) - or why not invent your own Absinthe mixed with our other appropriate distillates on this page...



47% of head banging win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Broken Yorkshire (it's the no KFC in central Leeds again!)


 
It would sicken me if there was a Nandos but no KFC


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It would sicken me if there was a Nandos but no KFC


 
there's a nandos


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> and the thought of even more booze this evening


 
  me too!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's a nandos


 
Leeds is off my Christmas card list now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

thinking about here for lunch


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not at work. I laugh at you draggers with your dragging ways. Laugh, I say. Yes, laugh! 

Ha!

HA!

<snorts>


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm not at work. I laugh at you draggers with your dragging ways. Laugh, I say. Yes, laugh!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about here for lunch


 


> The future of britain's curry



We are in their hands now then? 
I might email them and tell them to capitalise the B in britain


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm about to have a relaxing bath. A bath, I say. Yes, a bath!

HA!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about here for lunch


 
Oooh that looks lush - a lot to choose from but for me....either the j-tray with chips or herbie wings with chips. Probably the latter actually.

Btw do you have a favourite curry house in Bradford? We have been to Karachi a few times plus a couple of others (whose names I can't remember ). Quite fancy trying to pop down to Bradford for a curry on Tuesday if the aging parents haven't already got something planned

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...dd83227194f,Bradford&cid=15283131153298620458


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm about to have a relaxing bath. A bath, I say. Yes, a bath!
> 
> HA!


 
Fuck


Off


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

just had a look at some cctv footage in the shop of the blag the other day - shooters! they also dropped a load of pound coins on the way out  and a few minutes later another group of lads came in, and were trying to pick up the pound coins without being noticed

they should have nicked fags and booze  there is a bottle of Chivas Regal behind the till ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had a look at some cctv footage in the shop of the blag the other day - shooters! they also dropped a load of pound coins on the way out  and a few minutes later another group of lads came in, and were trying to pick up the pound coins without being noticed
> 
> they should have nicked fags and booze  there is a bottle of Chivas Regal behind the till ffs


 
Broken Britain  Even the blaggers these days are rubbish. Wouldn't have happened in the 70's


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm not at work. I laugh at you draggers with your dragging ways. Laugh, I say. Yes, laugh!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ...


 
Beer yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Beer yet?



surely a beer in the bath is called for ?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

what would be the perfect beer to have in the bath?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh that looks lush - a lot to choose from but for me....either the j-tray with chips or herbie wings with chips. Probably the latter actually.
> 
> Btw do you have a favourite curry house in Bradford? We have been to Karachi a few times plus a couple of others (whose names I can't remember ). Quite fancy trying to pop down to Bradford for a curry on Tuesday if the aging parents haven't already got something planned
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...dd83227194f,Bradford&cid=15283131153298620458


 
Don't go into Bradford much for curry as there's a really good place close to home, but Mumtaz (same company that owns Jaldi Jaldi) looks v. good


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> surely a beer in the bath is called for ?


 
I would go for a light, cold fizzy lager myself. 
Possibly a Corona?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would go for a light, cold fizzy lager myself.
> Possibly a Corona?


 
I think I might select a fragrant Badger's beer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Don't go into Bradford much for curry as there's a really good place close to home, but Mumtaz (same company that owns Jaldi Jaldi) looks v. good



Oooh I like the look of that - plus it appears to be recommended by The Queen, Frank Bruno and David Cameron amongst others!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just-Eat.co.uk are offering 20% discount on lunch today! Woohoo, we get our chicken kebabs for the bargain £4.64!!
> 
> Code is LUNCH687


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I might select a fragrant Badger's beer


 
You coming to the Lambeth Country Show Mart? 

This basically


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh I like the look of that - plus it appears to be recommended by The Queen, Frank Bruno and David Cameron amongst others!


 

We go to this restaurant in Huddersfield but they also have one in Bradford. The one we go to have an early bird special  - starters, main and rice/naan for just £10pp 

Some well known celebs have eaten there too.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You coming to the Lambeth Country Show Mart?
> 
> This basically



I will endeavor to make it - 16/17th? is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

The decorators just outside our window are loudly discussing famous people who are gay and using, how shall I put it, less than PC terms....not sure they realise that the majority of the male staff here are gay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We go to this restaurant in Huddersfield but they also have one in Bradford. The one we go to have an early bird special  - starters, main and rice/naan for just £10pp
> 
> *Some well known celebs have eaten there too.*



Princess Di and Wolf from Gladiators....they can't be wrong!

eta: Mmmm I am liking the look of that very much


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Princess Di and Wolf from Gladiators....they can't be wrong!


 
Exactly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You coming to the Lambeth Country Show Mart?
> 
> This basically


 


marty21 said:


> I will endeavor to make it - 16/17th? is it?



Oooh if people are there on the 16th then I might be able to join you. Mr. QofG's is doing a show and will be busy all day so I will be at a loose end!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will endeavor to make it - 16/17th? is it?


 
It is indeed. I get the feeling our place will get pretty mental that weekend too!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh if people are there on the 16th then I might be able to join you. Mr. QofG's is doing a show and will be busy all day so I will be at a loose end!



Wicked


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

kebab is looking good


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab is looking good


 
that's not a phrase often heard before 5 pints.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not a phrase often heard before 5 pints.


 
Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Why?


 
because it's after five pints that the flavour and allure of a kebab reach their apogee.

looking at a kebab in the cold, sober light of day is enough to turn 8 out of 10 abbatoir workers vegetarian.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

this is the nicest kebab i've ever had. you londoners are missing out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> because it's after five pints that the flavour and allure of a kebab reach their apogee.
> 
> looking at a kebab in the cold, sober light of day is enough to turn 8 out of 10 abbatoir workers vegetarian.


 
I prefer a decent shish kebab sober. 
If drunk I go for a dirty doner, just with onions and chilli sauce.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

my drunk food of choice is usually a dodgy burger


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> this is the nicest kebab i've ever had. you londoners are missing out.


 
You've clearly never had a kebab on Stoke Newington Road.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've clearly never had a kebab on Stoke Newington Road.


 
Best Kebabs? They are lovely!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Best Kebabs? They are lovely!


 
I've never had a bad kebab on SN Rd.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I've never had a bad kebab on SN Rd.



have you been to the babba shop called Best Kebabs though - near the cop shop - if the cops like the kebabs, they must be ok


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I prefer a decent shish kebab sober.
> If drunk I go for a dirty doner, just with onions and chilli sauce.


 
This is correct. Apart from the onions. I hate waking up with a hangover and the overpowering taste of onions in my mouth. Doner, salad, lost of chilli sauce, _"but no onions please"_.

A decent shish is a fine meal indeed.


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a doner last night. Very nice after 5 pints plus.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you been to the babba shop called Best Kebabs though - near the cop shop - if the cops like the kebabs, they must be ok


 
I think so - the one kind of midway between Dalston Junction and Church Rd?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

Stuffed.  Had a mahoosive turkey salad binlid, crisps, and choccy   *falls asleep*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think so - the one kind of midway between Dalston Junction and Church Rd?


 
Church St? the epicentre of Stoke Newington Village? - yep, not far from a couple of pubs - the Yucatan and the White Hart


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Church St? the epicentre of Stoke Newington Village? - yep, not far from a couple of pubs - the Yucatan and the White Hart


 
Aye, that's the one. Have had couple from there, lush.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've clearly never had a kebab on Stoke Newington Road.


 
next time im in london...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> next time im in london...


 
Do. It's a great place for Turkish food in general. Mangal1 is a fine establishment not far from the overground station.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> next time im in london...


 
16-17th of July yeah?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do. It's a great place for Turkish food in general. Mangal1 is a fine establishment not far from the overground station.


 
Mangal is great - I used to work opposite it


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 16-17th of July yeah?


 
Think I'll be a bit skint by then


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Think I'll be a bit skint by then


 
Overtime?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Overtime?


 
no chance of that


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

just been to see a tenant - she had a really whimpy dog  it was a Jack Russell , I normally like those loveable rat assassins - but this one was a bit of a cry baby 

it needed to shape up tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Quiet drag afternoon. 
I have been booking train tickets  
Got some new headphones for work which is nice.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quiet drag afternoon.
> I have been booking train tickets
> Got some new headphones for work which is nice.


 
where are you getting a train to?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

One of the builders spent an hour or so on the phone to his "bird" last night and "banged two out" while he was talking to her


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of the builders spent an hour or so on the phone to his "bird" last night and "banged two ones out" while he was talking to her



that is impressive recovery


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it needed to shape up tbf


 
I agree. Tell her I think her dog's shit next time you see her will you? Tell her I've worked in housing too, so obviously I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Quiet drag afternoon.
> I have been booking train tickets
> Got some new headphones for work which is nice.


edinburgh first class?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> I agree. Tell her I think her dog's shit next time you see her will you? Tell her I've worked in housing too, so obviously I know what I'm talking about.


 
we are so definitely experts


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> edinburgh first class?


 
Sadly not 
Manchester for a conference and Epsom for a meeting


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

golden hour approaching - for non dragging cunts - this is a thing of splendor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> golden hour approaching - for non dragging cunts - this is a thing of splendor


 
I am here 'til 5.30pm today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am here 'til 5.30pm today


 
Cruel 

I am off soon


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am here 'til 5.30pm today



bad times, a late golden hour for you


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cruel
> 
> I am off soon


 

wut wut?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of the builders spent an hour or so on the phone to his "bird" last night and "banged two out" while he was talking to her


 


I get to listen to the mad scouse lad's ferocious phone arguments with his fiance most days...if they ever do get married, pretty sure it won't last


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

I know it is the golden hour, but fuck it, my colleague has graciously offered to stay until 5, so I'm off to the pub  laters x


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know it is the golden hour, but fuck it, my colleague has graciously offered to stay until 5, so I'm off to the pub  laters x


 
you MASSIVE cunt mart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know it is the golden hour, but fuck it, my colleague has graciously offered to stay until 5, so I'm off to the pub  laters x


 
But...but....you utter, utter....utter...cunt! (Have a glass of something nice for us poor remaining draggerz!)


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2011)

Have a nice weekend, cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Not gone yet but soon...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2011)

Jesus wept - why does the last hour on a Friday last 3 fucking hours?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2011)

22 minutes...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

*looks around emptying drag thread and shivers* Still, fish n chips n wine tonight, hopefully


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 24, 2011)

Five minutes and I am outta here. Have a grand weekend folks!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Right then, my early finish went by the wayside and I should be off by 6pm


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahaha
hahaha ha
ha


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't mock me


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm still here, about to fuck off. Or rather, hobble off.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm still here, about to fuck off. Or rather, hobble off.


 
It was a long week sir. I quite fancy an ale


----------



## TruXta (Jun 24, 2011)

ORF!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

surprisingly, mrs21 did not want to take part in an all for charity, for sick children, 24 hour spoonathon last night 

morning all - very warm, just the time to be on a hot train/bus/tube


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Melting drag. The bus is going to be great today!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

good weekend draggers?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a lovely weekend, thanks for asking 

Slightly in denial that it's over.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I had a lovely weekend, thanks for asking
> 
> Slightly in denial that it's over.


 
me too 

i'm also upset at my failed attempt at drinking all the cider in the world


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I had a lovely weekend, thanks for asking
> 
> Slightly in denial that it's over.


 
Went by far too quick for me. 

Damn saunabus is killing me. Gone about half a mile in half an hour. Am sweating like a Tory in a portaloo


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went by far too quick for me.
> 
> Damn saunabus is killing me. Gone about half a mile in half an hour. *Am sweating like a Tory in a portaloo*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I had a lovely weekend, thanks for asking
> 
> Slightly in denial that it's over.


 

^this 
Beautiful weather and I'm here until 6pm tonight


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am sweating like a Tory in a portaloo


 
 

Morning all!  Damned pollen count is through the roof and I am officially a mouthbreather today.  

Fab weekend   4 day week for me this week too - and a no day week next week - YEEEHAAAA*













*this post was brought to you by a massive cunt


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all!  Damned pollen count is through the roof and I am officially a mouthbreather today.
> 
> Fab weekend   4 day week for me this week too - and *a no day week next week *- YEEEHAAAA*
> 
> ...


 

Normally I'd be really pissed off by this, but I'm being a cunt next week too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

had a lovely picnic in Epping Forest yesterday, now I have to face the forest of dispair and hopelessness until about 5


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh and a 4 day week this week too


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *this post was brought to you by a massive cunt




I agree


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am sweating like a Tory in a portaloo


 


Morning draggers. I want to be in a park today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went by far too quick for me.
> 
> Damn saunabus is killing me. Gone about half a mile in half an hour. Am sweating like a Tory in a portaloo


 
bad times - it was actually ok on my bus this morning - it'll be worse on the way home though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Rude man on bus to set the mood today. 

Was standing right in front of the doors coming up to my stop. Stupid man behind me starts pushing me so I ask him what is up. He tells me he is getting off at this stop. I explain that I am also getting off at this stop and am right in front of the door. Again he tries pushing so I explain that when I get off he can get off behind me, pointing out that the door is right in front me. Bastard starting having a go when we got off the bus too and I came very close to smacking him but turned the other cheek. 

I know it is hot and the traffic delays were annoying but that level of aggressive stupidity is no good


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rude man on bus to set the mood today.
> 
> Was standing right in front of the doors coming up to my stop. Stupid man behind me starts pushing me so I ask him what is up. He tells me he is getting off at this stop. I explain that I am also getting off at this stop and am right in front of the door. Again he tries pushing so I explain that when I get off he can get off behind me, pointing out that the door is right in front me. Bastard starting having a go when we got off the bus too and I came very close to smacking him but turned the other cheek.
> 
> I know it is hot and the traffic delays were annoying but that level of aggressive stupidity is no good



not good at all - been ages since someone has arsed me off on the bus - I expect it most days


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not good at all - been ages since someone has arsed me off on the bus - I expect it most days


 
Yup, it has been a pretty long stint since I encountered an encounter like this. When someone is wrong but still aggressive despite the obvious being pointed out to them is it grating but worse things happen at sea. Time for a coffee and more of the drag I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2011)

Quick hello as on terminally slow phone connection! Dad has opened  his presents, I need tea!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Quick hello as on terminally slow phone connection! Dad has opened  his presents, I need tea!


 
did he like the old spice?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, it has been a pretty long stint since I encountered an encounter like this. When someone is wrong but still aggressive despite the obvious being pointed out to them is it grating but worse things happen at sea. Time for a coffee and more of the drag I think



I did get some aggression on the road in hackney a week or so ago - all my own fault tbf, was turning right amd a car appeared out of nowhere (honest officer), we didn't collide, but bloke got out of his car shouting and raving - I just sat there and apologised - I was batting on a sticky wicket tbh


----------



## hiccup (Jun 27, 2011)

Pedalling into work this morning I went past a local park, and through a thick, unmistakable cloud of ganja smoke. And it crystallised in my mind right then that that is what I would like to be doing today. Sitting in the park, getting stoned. Sadly, it is not to be.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morning all!  Damned pollen count is through the roof and I am officially a mouthbreather today.
> 
> Fab weekend   4 day week for me this week too - and a no day week next week - YEEEHAAAA*
> 
> ...


*WHAT??????????*

 

I don't have a day off now until mid August 

I might book the Monday after Country Show


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *WHAT??????????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a fucking liberty imo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a fucking liberty imo


have you got a 4 day week too young man?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> have you got a 4 day week too young man?



yes, that's a fucking liberty too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

c'mon, who else? I bet there are more of you out there! 



(I do have a late start on Friday, but it's because of dentist, so that doesn't count. I think I have caught Badger-itis.)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

it must be short week week this week 
I've got the day off on Thursday to go on a coach trip to Nottingham with my mum (and lots of other old ladies n gents) to look at some retirement complex as it's really similar to one she's applied for down here.
I can't decide if this is better or worse than being at work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't call you a cunt for that (((BB)))


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> c'mon, who else? I bet there are more of you out there!
> 
> 
> 
> (I do have a late start on Friday, but it's because of dentist, so that doesn't count. I think I have caught Badger-itis.)


 
Cunting off early on Friday.
Whole of next week off. 

I've also managed to get myself two extra weeks off work in the new year too


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *WHAT??????????*


 
 

In other news, I'd best get some fucking work done!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> it must be short week week this week
> I've got the day off on Thursday to go on a coach trip to Nottingham with my mum (and lots of other old ladies n gents) to look at some retirement complex as it's really similar to one she's applied for down here.
> I can't decide if this is better or worse than being at work.


i'm pleased you won't be working on j30


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Cunting off early on Friday.
> Whole of next week off.
> 
> I've also managed to get myself two extra weeks off work in the new year too


 you do it to taunt me on Monday!

Didn't you only just go on holiday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *WHAT??????????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> you do it to taunt me on Monday!
> 
> Didn't you only just go on holiday?


 
Yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


lovely to have you back.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> lovely to have you back.


  he's a little ray of sunshine


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> lovely to have you back.


 
great to be back


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Long day tomorrow. 
Off to Manchester and should be home by about 23:30  



diddlybiddly said:


> I might book the Monday after Country Show



Not a bad idea that ^


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Might get one of these - http://www.coffincompany.co.uk/cardboard-coffin


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

£99 for a cardboard box


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

Bit warm today init, m8s.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 27, 2011)

You're spot on there tp


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

my lotto-crazy colleague is talking about his system for winning the Euro Lottery, which he hasn't won yet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Bit warm today init, m8s.


 
Yup, just went for a __~ and melted a bit out there.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my lotto-crazy colleague is talking about his system for winning the Euro Lottery, which he hasn't won yet


 
By 'system' does he mean 'choosing numbers at random'?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> By 'system' does he mean 'choosing numbers at random'?


 
he has tried to explain it, but I fell asleep - if it was an actual system, we wouldn't be speaking at all - he'd be on his private island somewhere - enjoying his golden bath, and 100 inch telly


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 27, 2011)

cor blimey, it's boiling hot here, too hot to think properly.

also, my body is broken cos i was persuaded to go on the sky rocket and the dodgems at carters steam fair yesterday, i have sore legs and abrasions on my shin as well as a painful back now.

and its bastard monday  however, we're going to see the government inspector at the young vic tonight, so hopefully that will be good.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cor blimey, it's boiling hot here, too hot to think properly.
> 
> also, my body is broken cos i was persuaded to go on the sky rocket and the dodgems at carters steam fair yesterday, i have sore legs and abrasions on my shin as well as a painful back now.
> 
> and its bastard monday  however, we're going to see the government inspector at the young vic tonight, so hopefully that will be good.


 
steam fair any good? apart from the personal injury aspect


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

what do people have planned for lunch?

i'm off out to buy a butty and sit in the park.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

off to the cafe - might have roast beef sarnie with tomato and onions - it they have it - if they don't, maybe a ham salad


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> steam fair any good? apart from the personal injury aspect


yes, it's great as always, the dodgems were especially great cos we had about 10 of the cars between us. just my aged body that can't take the pressure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Lunch plans? 
Seems a bit hot for Vindaloo today


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a prosciutto and caesar salad.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

I do have to go to the Post Office and queue for stamps at lunch which will be fun today.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got a spicy beany chilli thing, just the ticket for warming me up on this cold day.
I really wasn't thinking clearly when I pulled that out of the freezer this morning


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I do have to go to the Post Office and queue for stamps at lunch which will be fun today.


 
I can sense a tense affair. Patience overspilling over uncompleted car tax forms and expensive recorded delivery options.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

My new manager seems to frown upon me having my little earphones in listening to music. She's not actually said anything directly, but just hangs over my desk in a 'you can't be paying attention with those on and not answering the phone' kinda way


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

stephj said:


> I can sense a tense affair. Patience overspilling over uncompleted car tax forms and expensive recorded delivery options.


 
It could get ugly eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Just had a brie and bacon thingie. Feels like I'm coming down with a throaty something... buggeration.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm downloading pics i had taken last week :| I am proper fucked today, I need to have a bath.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Right, time to brave the heat again


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hate queuing at the post office, it was one of the best things ever when they started renewing car tax on-line - that was a yearly trauma at Clapton Post Office


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

it is scorcio out there - air con in the office though


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

just had a maxican bandit butty from greggs which I ate in the park. I wish we were able to take long lunches


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I hate queuing at the post office, it was one of the best things ever when they started renewing car tax on-line - that was a yearly trauma at Clapton Post Office


 
Not awful today. Eleventh in the queue and cooler inside than outside. I hear we have epic rain forecast later too. That might clear the air


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am enjoying air con until 5, then I'll brave the heat/thunderstorm - I might have to duck into a friendly hostelry on the way home to take shelter from the rain


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

I spent my lunchbreak in a fruitless search for some nice, cheap, summery work tops 
(that's tops to wear for work, and not work tops for my kitchen in case you were wondering).

Only 4.5 hours until I can go home


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I spent my lunchbreak in a fruitless search for some nice, cheap, summery work tops
> (that's tops to wear for work, and not work tops for my kitchen in case you were wondering).
> 
> Only 4.5 hours until I can go home



spend tomorrow lunch time looking for work tops for your kitchen


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> spend tomorrow lunch time looking for work tops for your kitchen



it's in the diary


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am enjoying air con until 5, then I'll brave the heat/thunderstorm - I might have to duck into a friendly hostelry on the way home to take shelter from the rain


 
what if it doesn't rain?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my dayyys, lads. how awesome is this photo??


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what if it doesn't rain?



I'll take shelter from the harsh, unforgiving sun


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh my dayyys, lads. how awesome is this photo??




 NSFW

extremely awesome


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous teeps


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

No photo on my screen - am I not in the VIP section?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'll take shelter from the harsh, unforgiving sun


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No photo on my screen - am I not in the VIP section?



click the smiley - and remember NSFW


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> it's in the diary


 
It's good to have a plan


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> click the smiley - and remember NSFW


 
Cheers, best wait til I get home then!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

shit, I forgot about the NSFW hahaha


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

i have to wait until I get home now


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

I bet marty just showed his whole office


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I bet marty just showed his whole office



I'm working on a special project at Wmbledon - it should come up on the big screen any moment now


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm working on a special project at Wmbledon - it should come up on the big screen any moment now


 
nice one!! take a pic of the screen when it goes up


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking photo that tp 

I have heartburn now, not from the pic obv, but I've only had a tuna/lettuce/tomato butty, with a smidge of balsamic dressing on it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> but I've only had a tuna/lettuce/tomato butty, with a smidge of balsamic dressing on it


 
I got a white baguette with chicken, pastrami, mayo and salad. 
Not got a massive appetite today, should have gone for ice cream and beer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

fantastic lighting teeps


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

it was just me window, I was trying some shit cus I need to shoot a whole photoset this week, probably thurs/fri, I reckon it'll look pretty good, has to be in colour though 

I just realised I'm going on holiday in a month and have like zero holiday clothes etc, I don't even have a bikini :| I've never owned one, how the fuck do you tell what shapes suit you, I'm having a major bikini meltdown crisis :|


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm having a major bikini meltdown crisis :|


 
I get this a lot too


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it was just me window, I was trying some shit cus I need to shoot a whole photoset this week, probably thurs/fri, I reckon it'll look pretty good, has to be in colour though
> 
> I just realised I'm going on holiday in a month and have like zero holiday clothes etc, I don't even have a bikini :| I've never owned one, how the fuck do you tell what shapes suit you, I'm having a major bikini meltdown crisis :|


Good time of day to take it then 

I reckon a halter neck with shorts would look good on you, but I dunno - I bought a few and tried em all on.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> fantastic lighting teeps


 
This

The composition as a whole works brilliantly, with the peace and serenity of the uncluttered bedroom, the lighting, the flowers on the sill (giving a sense of almost-innocence), and the cat asleep on the bed! Really great pic


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

oh I've recently got a few pairs of shorts, after I got drew to check me for cellulite, anything with a halter neck doesn't sit right with me, I dunno what it is, oh and i just remembered I got a couple of dresses the other week, I think I might put the maxi one on to go down the shop cus I cant be fucked to shave my legs.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> This
> 
> The composition as a whole works brilliantly, with the peace and serenity of the uncluttered bedroom, the lighting, the flowers on the sill (giving a sense of almost-innocence), and the cat asleep on the bed! Really great pic


 
hahaha this is quite in depth!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

maybe I do have holiday clothes and am crisising for no reason

I don't have a bikini though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> hahaha this is quite in depth!


 
I know, sorry, I can't help fucking analysing stuff.  But - what I'm saying is that all of that works together to make the pic a great one.  It's the difference between ok porn, and great porn.

You must know of ifeelmyself?  The pics on there are similar in the thought that's gone into the composition.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I know, sorry, I can't help fucking analysing stuff.  But - what I'm saying is that all of that works together to make the pic a great one.  It's the difference between ok porn, and great porn.
> 
> You must know of ifeelmyself?  The pics on there are similar in the thought that's gone into the composition.


 
yeah man we have ad's for I feel myself on my site, whats the other one as well... beautiful agony that's it 'facettes de la petite mort'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

__~ 

Still hot, rain soon


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah man we have ad's for I feel myself on my site, whats the other one as well... beautiful agony that's it 'facettes de la petite mort'


 
Yeh, that's another quality site, never get bored of looking through them   As is ishotmyself.  

Nice one on having ads for them both on yours!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

we got an ad for i shot myself too haha those three are on the front page and the only other advertising is for the girls who are on cam atm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Andy Murray win


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Was going to be leaving early ready for stupidly long day in Manc tomorrow but two other people have nabbed that bonus


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> we got an ad for i shot myself too haha those three are on the front page and the only other advertising is for the girls who are on cam atm


 
  well this tells me a lot about the quality of the stuff you're intending to produce then chuck.  you'll do really well I reckon


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

guessed what site I am on yet? lol two words both beginning with G


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

oh and I have a chicken and branston everything bagel, lads.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> guessed what site I am on yet? lol two words both beginning with G


 
Google Google?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

G is my favourite letter


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> guessed what site I am on yet? lol two words both beginning with G


 
Gag Girls?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> G is my favourite letter


 
www.gg.com


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> guessed what site I am on yet? lol two words both beginning with G


 
Nope


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my days, I just had some dickhead at my door selling me electric


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

www.GGG.com ?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

sweating like a cunt here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> sweating like a cunt here


 
Bad times (or good times?)


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/682e3xx 

(no one tel mr boss man i am advertising)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

My head is lolling I'm so tired, and my jaw really hurts, I've had 3 coffees today but they're doing bugger all. Only 20mins to go... I want to be magic-ed home, cycling is going to be hard


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> http://tinyurl.com/682e3xx
> 
> (no one tel mr boss man i am advertising)


 


just had to check that out...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> My head is lolling I'm so tired, and my jaw really hurts, I've had 3 coffees today but they're doing bugger all. Only 20mins to go... I want to be magic-ed home, cycling is going to be hard


 
Tired here too but little planned tonight apart from dinner and sleeps


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bad times (or good times?)


 
bad times.

i'm also gagging for a cider


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> just had to check that out...


 
if you want an acct I can get you a half price link


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> My head is lolling I'm so tired, and my jaw really hurts, I've had 3 coffees today but they're doing bugger all. Only 20mins to go... I want to be magic-ed home, cycling is going to be hard


 
Tired here too but little planned tonight apart from dinner and sleeps


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> if you want an acct I can get you a half price link


 
Hehe - I'll let you know   Thanks for the offer though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

15 minutes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tired here too but little planned tonight apart from dinner and sleeps


Not much different, cook tea, try and do homework, fall asleep.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i'm also gagging for a cider



bus/train/pub?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Deffo coming down with something here - throat increasingly froggy, back and neck stiffening.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

apparently there is transport hell, delays, massive crowds, at Liverpool St (where I get the train home at night) might have to have an impromptu few beers instead - and wait for all the trouble to go away


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> bus/train/pub?


 
i'll nip into spoons at the station for a jar of old rosie


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apparently there is transport hell, delays, massive crowds, at Liverpool St (where I get the train home at night) might have to have an impromptu few beers instead - and wait for all the trouble to go away


 
nice planning there marty


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nice planning there marty


 
it is best to be prepared


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apparently there is transport hell, delays, massive crowds, at Liverpool St (where I get the train home at night) might have to have an impromptu few beers instead - and wait for all the trouble to go away


 
Yep - was int news - it's the heat, it's too hot to run the trains apparently


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

10 minutes!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah fuck it - I'm going now


----------



## machine cat (Jun 27, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ah fuck it - I'm going now


 
with you in two minutes...


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2011)

Liverpool Street sounds fun marty! Jubilee looks alright tho' for me


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2011)

Got a kebab on the way home. Bloke in there offered me a job doing deliveries. 5 til 12:30, 6 nights a week. 45 quid a night. I'm tempted.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuck this shit, I'm off.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Deffo coming down with something here - throat increasingly froggy, back and neck stiffening.


 
Beer might help?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Got a kebab on the way home. Bloke in there offered me a job doing deliveries. 5 til 12:30, 6 nights a week. 45 quid a night. I'm tempted.


 
Do it, do it, do it!!!!

£45 a night, plus tips, plus free dinner and a nice general odour


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Beer might help?


 
I think beer might've been what brought it on....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, bus is not even funny now. Bet tube is worse though  

Home, all windows/ doors open, fans on, cold shower and then chill


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I think beer might've been what brought it on....


 
Fight fire with fire?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

I can think of a certain herb that might soothe the aches, but I'll lay off the booze today. Appreciate the concern tho!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can think of a certain herb that might soothe the aches, but I'll lay off the booze today. Appreciate the concern tho!



Get back on the horse that threw you


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

I refuse. Anyway, I'm really off now, catch you up in a few hours.


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!!
> 
> £45 a night, plus tips, plus free dinner and a nice general odour


 
It's £100 a week more than I'm on at the mo'. Deeply unsociable hours but then I'm deeply unsociable myself. And he did say there'd be the occasional free chicken shish thrown in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's £100 a week more than I'm on at the mo'. Deeply unsociable hours but then I'm deeply unsociable myself. And he did say there'd be the occasional free chicken shish thrown in.


Lovely lie ins, but short weekends.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 27, 2011)

My project, which i've been working on for 6 months is about two days from being canned, seemingly because someone's estimated the budget as three times what we were working on...


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh my dayyys, lads. how awesome is this photo??


 
Hey, that's ace! Love the lighting and pose.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 27, 2011)

What do I deserve for this?



> Dear all
> 
> As Summer has finally arrived, we will be operating a Summer Time early finish to our working week.
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

morning all - ended up having several pints and a meal, and getting back at about 9


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Poets day official? 
That is a nice touch Kinney. 

Later start here but long day ahead. Arrive back from Manchester at 22:30 tonight so bed by midnight I guess


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's £100 a week more than I'm on at the mo'. Deeply unsociable hours but then I'm deeply unsociable myself. And he did say there'd be the occasional free chicken shish thrown in.


 
So thinking about it? When would you start? 

I suppose it would give you some time for job hunting too if you did not like it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - ended up having several pints and a meal, and getting back at about 9


 
Having 'several' pints you say?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Having 'several' pints you say?


 
well three ciders - is that several - or just a few?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> well three ciders - is that several - or just a few?


 
Depends on your perspective I suppose. 
On a weeknight I suppose 3 pints is several, at the weekend it is a few (or breakfast?) pints.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 28, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Morning Fuzzy Lolzard


----------



## machine cat (Jun 28, 2011)

still got the good weather darn sarf? It's another lovely morning here and Grandma has just arrived in her winter coat


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning all.
Much cooler here today - what a relief


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning draggers

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> It's £100 a week more than I'm on at the mo'. Deeply unsociable hours but then I'm deeply unsociable myself. And he did say there'd be the occasional free chicken shish thrown in.


 
Sounds okay to me mate - given the current state of your job I'd say go fer it.

Mornin all - 3 more days to go woohoooo!!!!! 

Got me 2nd guest slot tonight, in Sale Waterside Arts Centre, oooOOoo...wish me luck!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

ooh, how exciting, good luck Soj.
Is it spoken word stuff you do?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

Wahey, g'luck soj (not that you need it like ).

I'm knackered again and still have a sore jaw


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck Soj


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> ooh, how exciting, good luck Soj.
> Is it spoken word stuff you do?



Yup - performance poetry, but mine is more like page combined with performance! 



diddlybiddly said:


> Wahey, g'luck soj (not that you need it like
> 
> I'm knackered again and still have a sore jaw



Thanks chuck - sorry to hear of your sore jaw though 



marty21 said:


> good luck Soj


 
Ta chuck


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm knackered again and still have a sore jaw



Dentist?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Got me 2nd guest slot tonight, in Sale Waterside Arts Centre, oooOOoo...wish me luck!


 
Good luck! 


I think Mr ManFlu might be dying


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Dentist?


Friday.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Friday.



May I suggest painkillers and gin?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think Mr ManFlu might be dying



dying of man flu?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> May I suggest painkillers and gin?


 not really the done thing where I work. It doesn't hurt if I keep my mouth closed.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> not really the done thing where I work. It *doesn't hurt if I keep my mouth closed*.


 
  oh - carte blanche to tell you to shurrup then!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm knackered again and still have a sore jaw


 
Dentist woes  

Currently on the long dragtrain, still an hour and a bit to go and want a __~ now. Never mind, the view is nice and I might even brave the buffet


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> I think Mr ManFlu might be dying



 throwing a little sickie?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr ManFlu is a worry. Is he dying in work or dying at home today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> dying of man flu?





marty21 said:


> throwing a little sickie?





Badgers said:


> Mr ManFlu is a worry. Is he dying in work or dying at home today?


 
He came in with a pathetic cough and has just fucked off home again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He came in with a pathetic cough and has just fucked off home again


 
Bless him, tough little soldier. At least he made the effort. The effort to look like a team player, moan at people, infect people and then go home anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

In other news people in coach B (seats 29 and 31) are banging on and on loudly about football. They have discussed every manager and player in the premier league.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm knackered again and still have a sore jaw


haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bless him, tough little soldier. At least he made the effort. The effort to look like a team player, moan at people, infect people and then go home anyway


 
I'm sure it's just a coincidence that he managed to struggle in on the day that the MD is in  

I wonder if he'll be making the same effort tomorrow...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that he managed to struggle in on the day that the MD is in
> 
> I wonder if he'll be making the same effort tomorrow...


 
He is gone for another 1-2 days.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Went last a field full of cows lying down. Next field they were all standing up. What does this mean for the weather?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went last a field full of cows lying down. Next field they were all standing up. What does this mean for the weather?


 
have you been at the brew?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went last a field full of cows lying down. Next field they were all standing up. What does this mean for the weather?



changeable


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> have you been at the brew?


 
Not yet, will have one later perhaps  

Just going through Stafford. It seems nice


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainly sheep now, not seen a cow for a while. Did see a grouse though  

Want a smoke


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want a smoke


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351347-Man-decapitated-whilst-having-a-smoke-on-the-tube

don't


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351347-Man-decapitated-whilst-having-a-smoke-on-the-tube
> 
> don't


 
Yeah, saw that  

Only half hour, think I can hang on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is gone for another 1-2 days.


 
You are probably right.  Cuntboss is on fine form today too


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning, lads


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> Morning, lads



Morning teeps


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning porndragger.

Yawn, in Manchester now on the free shuttle bus. No idea where I am going though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

If you're not paying for it, does it really matter where you're going?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If you're not paying for it, does it really matter where you're going?


 
Heh, guess not...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

So long as it's not the Moss Side express or something you should be fine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> So long as it's not the Moss Side express or something you should be fine


 
So far so good. 
Just seen a Subway drive through


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'ver had 3 missed calls from a number I didn't recognise - thought it might be important so I rang them back - it was 3, trying to get me to betray my current mobile phone contract


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

I iz ill


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'ver had 3 missed calls from a number I didn't recognise - thought it might be important so I rang them back - it was 3, trying to get me to betray my current mobile phone contract


 
I can't believe you rang a number back that you didn't recognise! No fucking wayyy.

Anyhow, afternoon teeps

Shit I'm bored.  Meant to be doing the invoicing but finance girly sent me wrong version of sage so am fucked now.  Suppose I could pay a couple of bills.

Might practice some pomes for an open mic night next week.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I iz ill


 
Oh noes!  Are you in work? Being an inconsiderate fuck and spreading your germs?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I can't believe you rang a number back that you didn't recognise! No fucking wayyy.
> 
> .



I know!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh noes!  Are you in work? Being an inconsiderate fuck and spreading your germs?


 
Course I'm not in fuckn work! Besides I've only got til Thursday and them I'm officially unemployed. I could have gone in if I absolutely had to, but I didn't and feel shit, so here I am naked on the couch fingering my butthole with a carrot and chewing on the naughty end.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2011)

What a nice mental image that evokes, thanks Trux.

I'm bored.  I've eaten my lunch and the only thing I've got to look forward to is a cuppa at about 3.30


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Course I'm not in fuckn work! Besides I've only got til Thursday and them I'm officially unemployed. I could have gone in if I absolutely had to, but I didn't and feel shit, so here I am naked on the couch fingering my butthole with a carrot and chewing on the naughty end.


 
Technically speaking , you can't finger yourself with a carrot...it has to be a finger.  You could be inserting a carrot, or maybe penetrating yourself with a carrot, but not fingering 

I like the thought that goes into it though - up the bum, eat the carrot, spew it out in little bits


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Technically speaking , you can't finger yourself with a carrot...it has to be a finger.  You could be inserting a carrot, or maybe penetrating yourself with a carrot, but not fingering
> 
> I like the thought that goes into it though - up the bum, eat the carrot, spew it out in little bits



maybe a pioneering operation replacing fingers with vegetables?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Technically speaking , you can't finger yourself with a carrot...it has to be a finger.  You could be inserting a carrot, or maybe penetrating yourself with a carrot, but not fingering
> 
> I like the thought that goes into it though - up the bum, eat the carrot, spew it out in little bits


 
Bumcarrotwank then you insufferable pedant.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

Due to an unscheduled meeting I am only just having my lunch now


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Due to an unscheduled meeting I am only just having my lunch now


 
What, as opposed to tea? Second lunch?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually have lunch quite early at work, I didn't even get time for second breakfast or elevenses today


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

a bun fight is brewing on a thread I started , I have given birth to a bun fight 

*is proud*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I usually have lunch quite early at work, I didn't even get time for second breakfast or elevenses today



worse than Nazi Germany, etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a bun fight is brewing on a thread I started , I have given birth to a bun fight


*searches* 



marty21 said:


> worse than Nazi Germany, etc


They'll be expecting me to make tea soon too!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So far so good.
> Just seen a Subway drive through


 
And a Starbucks drive through? 

Hot in Manchester today. Really not the best of visits but got enough done to justify it. One more long meeting and nearly done.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

busy busy day 

and training tomorrow - all morning 


still, have I mentioned I have Friday off ?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> maybe a pioneering operation replacing fingers with vegetables?


 
We have the technology...



TruXta said:


> Bumcarrotwank then you insufferable pedant.



 better



Badgers said:


> Hot in Manchester today.


 
Well done bajjy.  You managed to visit Manc on the only day in history that it hasn't rained


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> still, have I mentioned I have Friday off ?


 
and me


I say...AND ME


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well done bajjy.  You managed to visit Manc on the only day in history that it hasn't rained


 
I called in there on Sunday to see a mate on my way back north and managed to get lost in Stockport like always


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> and me
> 
> 
> I say...AND ME


 
Did I mention I have the whole summer off? As in, being unemployed?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Did I mention I have the whole summer off? As in, being unemployed?


 
Loads of time for bumcarrotwanking!  You could be like teeps and start a whole new camming career


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I called in there on Sunday to see a mate on my way back north and managed to get lost in Stockport like always


 
I'm going to Sale tonight.  I BET the fucking M62 is still chocker with roadworks


----------



## TruXta (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Loads of time for bumcarrotwanking!  You could be like teeps and start a whole new camming career


 
I can't afford the waxing and electrolysis regime that it would entail.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Loads of time for bumcarrotwanking!  You could be like teeps and start a whole new camming career


 
Is there much demand for that kind of thing?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 28, 2011)

mental busy today and high time to nip down the pub


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can't afford the waxing and electrolysis regime that it would entail.


 
Mmm think I'll leave it there.  Having me tea soon.



neonwilderness said:


> Is there much demand for that kind of thing?


 
Who dares wins


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 28, 2011)

machine cat said:


> mental busy today and high time to nip down the pub


 
Special train?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Special train?


 
I was on a 'Superbus' yesterday  

Tired today. Was a long day but pleasant overall. Sunny in Manchester all the day. Back in the office drag today and have a lot to do. Oh well, week is nearly half done again


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

long trainng session today on the LAW!!! 

mornings all


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

morning 

looks like another busy day today, but the week off is in sight


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the week off is in sight


 
What?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What?



5 whole days not at work


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning!  Looks like Mr ManFlu is still critical 



machine cat said:


> 5 whole days not at work


 
Cunt


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!  Looks like Mr ManFlu is still critical


 
what's up with him?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what's up with him?


 
A severe case of having a bit of a cold


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A severe case of having a bit of a cold


 
Will he be taking the rest of the week off then?

Last day in this week for me 
But don't be too jealous, I will be spending tomorrow on a coach with lots of oldies.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Will he be taking the rest of the week off then?


 
MD is in tomorrow, so I expect he'll struggle in


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A severe case of having a bit of a cold


 
the sniffles can kill a man don't you know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A severe case of having a bit of a cold


 
Have you sent flowers or grapes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you sent flowers or grapes?


 
I bought him some paracetamol last time he was moaning about being ill.  He wasn't impressed, but he still used them


----------



## hiccup (Jun 29, 2011)

Am off on strike tomorrow. Not sure what kind of a cunt that makes me. Some kind though I'm sure.

Picket line or pub, picket line or pub...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am off on strike tomorrow. Not sure what kind of a cunt that makes me. Some kind though I'm sure.
> 
> Picket line or pub, picket line or pub...



Take a cool box to the picket line


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am off on strike tomorrow. Not sure what kind of a cunt that makes me. Some kind though I'm sure.
> 
> Picket line or pub, picket line or pub...


 
Striking doesn't make you a cunt mate 

Take some cans to the picket line


----------



## hiccup (Jun 29, 2011)

Drunken scab heckling ftw


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

morning 

oh, I didn't make the dress or the do the application btw. But I did make cordial


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning biddles x 

A cordial greeting to you too


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> morning
> 
> oh, I didn't make the dress or the do the application btw. But I did make cordial


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


it was hot!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> it was hot!


 
i wanted to see the dress application!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Drunken scab heckling ftw


 


Mornin all!  2 more sleeps til Beatherder - so excited I could SHIT


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Am off on strike tomorrow. Not sure what kind of a cunt that makes me. Some kind though I'm sure.



It doesn't.




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> Picket line or pub, picket line or pub...


 


Badgers said:


> Take a cool box to the picket line



This!


How's everyone this morning? I've already spilt a cup of tea over my desk


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> morning
> 
> oh, I didn't make the dress or the do the application btw. But I did make cordial


 
What kind of cordial?

ETA: Morning Steph


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> How's everyone this morning? I've already spilt a cup of tea over my desk


 
Tbf, that might have been Mumbles fault on teh nekkid thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i wanted to see the dress application!


When I make the dress I'll pin a bit of application to it for you 



stephj said:


> Tbf, that might have been Mumbles fault on teh nekkid thread






BoatieBird said:


> What kind of cordial?


Hibiscus.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Hibiscus.



ooh, that sounds lovely


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

I even made labels


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

Very posh - have they got pictures of hibiscus flowers on them?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Yawn, can't get going yet


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> When I make the dress I'll pin a bit of application to it for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, can't get going yet


 
haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Very posh - have they got pictures of hibiscus flowers on them?


They have the pics of the calyx rather than the flower


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
Morning Pickman's, how are you today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> How's everyone this morning? I've already spilt a cup of tea over my desk


 
I haven't even had a cup of tea to spill yet 

Doesn't look like anyone is planning to make any either


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

nice one - i can get bbc streaming tv on my work pc


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> nice one - i can get bbc streaming tv on my work pc


 
Tennis?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tennis?


 
Monkey Tennis?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Nude tennis?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tennis?


 
Athens


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Athens


 
What is going on there?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is going on there?


 
bloody lefties banging on about how they don't have any money!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> bloody lefties banging on about how they don't have any money!


 
I see, can't they just print more money.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I see, can't they just print more money.


 
you'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you'd think so wouldn't you?


 
Thinking outside the box


----------



## hiccup (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't they just sell a few islands?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

It is really kicking off in Athens eh? Just been watching the stream now!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Can't they just sell a few islands?


 
We might be able to get a bargain for the draggers retreat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We might be able to get a bargain for the draggers retreat


 


Pigeon Island, Nicaragua ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Is Rangyai Island out of our budget?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is Rangyai Island out of our budget?


 
Whip round?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got £2.50 and a packet of noodles getting close to their use by date


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

Been busy!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've got £2.50 and a packet of noodles getting close to their use by date


 
I have £3.50 and a banana. This is not going well so far


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

I have £3 that I was going to spend on my lunchtime Zumba class, but I'll happily forego the class for a share of an island


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have £3 that I was going to spend on my lunchtime Zumba class, but I'll happily forego the class for a share of an island


 
I will work out what % you own later.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

16k posts this week looking likely


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pigeon Island, Nicaragua ?


 
We could rename it Shrimp Island?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We could rename it Shrimp Island?


 
 

I want Murray to win Wimbledon but part of me wants to see Mardy Fish do it!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I've got £2.50 and a packet of noodles getting close to their use by date





Badgers said:


> I have £3.50 and a banana. This is not going well so far





BoatieBird said:


> I have £3 that I was going to spend on my lunchtime Zumba class, but I'll happily forego the class for a share of an island


We can't be far off now?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got £4 but want a pint after work, so will £2.55 do?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've got £4 but want a pint after work, so will £2.55 do?


 
Priorities I suppose?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Priorities I suppose?


 
sorry - my bad maths. it'll be £1.55


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

We just need to win the Euromillions


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Just me and cuntboss left in the office now


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

I weakened and went for Zumba over Greek island 
Will you let me visit?

Only 39 minutes of my working week left.  I will spend it sweating and eating soup


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just me and cuntboss left in the office now



Pain



BoatieBird said:


> Only 39 minutes of my working week left.  I will spend it sweating and eating soup


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pain


 
I think Mr OneShow will be back in a while, not sure which is worse tbh


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Will you let me visit?





BoatieBird said:


> Only 39 minutes of my working week left.


I think you already know the answer


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think you already know the answer


 


I'll bring homemade cake


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

bus rage this morning - heard a load of shouting downstairs - packed bus - something about personal space - then one woman yelled at another - and accused her of being a demon paid by MI5 - which I immediately thought - new tag line


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Boss Man calling it a day here. 
I am going for a quick __~ in a second and then a few phone calls.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'll bring homemade cake


 
That could be a deal breaker 



marty21 said:


> bus rage this morning - heard a load of shouting downstairs - packed bus - something about personal space - then one woman yelled at another - and accused her of being a demon paid by MI5 - which I immediately thought - new tag line


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bus rage this morning - heard a load of shouting downstairs - packed bus - something about personal space - then one woman yelled at another - and accused her of being a demon paid by MI5 - which I immediately thought - new tag line


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Am closing in on quimcunx in the post count war. 
Sojjy, Pickman's and Marty are a long way off though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am closing in on quimcunx in the post count war.
> Sojjy, Pickman's and Marty are a long way off though


 
I've been here longer


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Bundles are doing my head in atm and work is piling up on my desk.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've been here longer


 
Almost 2 years to the day


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Bundles are doing my head in atm and work is piling up on my desk.


 
Delegate it


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Delegate it


 
I'll have to do that on Friday.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'll have to do that on Friday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Am closing in on quimcunx in the post count war.
> Sojjy, Pickman's and Marty are a long way off though


 
Just had a look at the top postes.  Any idea what happened to cesare?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just had a look at the top postes.  Any idea what happened to cesare?


 
Not sure but she went quite and her tag line is


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
week off innit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> week off innit


 
Fizzy Lizard?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> being a massive cunt innit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Nobody likes a gloater


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fizzy Lizard?


 
I may go to Fizzy Lizard at some point


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I've been here longer


 
even longer for me - 10 years next March!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may go to Fizzy Lizard at some point


 
Will you have pizza at any point? 
Any chance of a trip to Tropical World, Roundhay?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> even longer for me - 10 years next March!


 
Board meet?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Board meet?


 
hopefully we before that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Mr ManFlu's work is starting to appear on my desk now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

Grrr... russa fussa


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu's work is starting to appear on my desk now


 
He is home watching Wimbledon and laughing at you


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mr ManFlu's work is starting to appear on my desk now


 
fuck it up and tell them he did it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He is home watching Wimbledon and laughing at you



this ^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fuck it up and tell them he did it


 
It would seem he's been doing well enough on his own


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hopefully we before that


 
this ^^


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will you have pizza at any point?
> Any chance of a trip to Tropical World, Roundhay?


 
Pizza will be eaten on both Saturdays. A trip to Tropical World isn't on the cards unfortunatly  but there's a good pet shop near Hebden Bridge which we may visit


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pizza will be eaten on both Saturdays. A trip to Tropical World isn't on the cards unfortunatly  but there's a good pet shop near Hebden Bridge which we may visit


 
Shame about Tropical World


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pizza will be eaten on both Saturdays. A trip to Tropical World isn't on the cards unfortunatly  but there's a good pet shop near Hebden Bridge which we may visit


 
This looks decent 

http://www.nonegobyefarm.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

This looks decent  

http://www.cidermuseum.co.uk/


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

marty21 said:


> even longer for me - 10 years next March!


 
Scary innit?!

jesus fucking CHRIST I've been busy today


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This looks decent
> 
> http://www.nonegobyefarm.co.uk/index.html



Goats 



Badgers said:


> This looks decent
> 
> http://www.cidermuseum.co.uk/


 
Bit far


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

40% of the office has gone home


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Take some ciders to the farm 

Last hour now, thank fuck!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Last hour now, thank fuck!


 
Yeah, home to catch Murray play. 
Healthy dinner and early night I think.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> ^ Take some ciders to the farm
> 
> Last hour now, thank fuck!


 



40 mins till the cider train


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 40 mins till the cider train


 
I think I can get on the ciderbus in about an hour.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> this ^^


 
doesn't make sense - but yes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Tennis is distracting, sunshine outside, not much work happening.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

come on come on come on come the fuck ON 5 o cunting clock!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> come on come on come on come the fuck ON 5 o cunting clock!!!


 
i swear the office clock is going backwards


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2011)

machine cat said:


> i swear the office clock is going backwards


 
well mine can suck me dick cos I'm fucking out of here!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> come on come on come on come the fuck ON 5 o cunting clock!!!


 


machine cat said:


> i swear the office clock is going backwards


 
Minutes people, mere minutes remain


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Jun 29, 2011)

Today I got a hula hoop, lads  and done 28 spins.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2011)

Gone!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Minutes people, mere minutes remain


for the part-timers


----------



## hiccup (Jun 29, 2011)

We should all get hula hoops.

Right, I'm out of here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Is 69p fair for a pack of Scampi Fries? 

Anyway, out in the sun and on the ciderbus


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

Been at home all day again, one more day of work and then I'm officially dolescum.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh dear, there is a woman on the bus holding an empty pet-carrier and crying


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, there is a woman on the bus holding an empty pet-carrier and crying


 
Would you fit inside it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Would you fit inside it?


 
I fear not  

Never mind, cider is cold and there are frocks aplenty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2011)

Back from the North with sausages and cake!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Good skills Qoggy  

How was the norf?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good skills Qoggy
> 
> How was the norf?



It was great. A mixture of drinking, relaxing and strange locals


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm outta here. And whilst I've taken a day off tommorrow I'll no doubt go and support my colleagues on the strike line!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

My jeans are too tight for the sunshine frocks


----------



## TruXta (Jun 29, 2011)

Less boner, more drinking, Bajji.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> My jeans are too tight for the sunshine frocks



Are you having to hold your satchel in front of you like the boys on the school bus sometimes had to?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

The stiffness has passed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh my dayyys, lads. how awesome is this photo??


worth the wait, put it that way


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> worth the wait, put it that way


 
Haha

I've been awake all night, lads. Fuckin birds are making a racket now as well, soon it'll be builders. Not cool.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

I need to IV some pepsi crack. :|


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning Dragstars  

Good sleep (bed at half eight!!!) so feel more hooman today. 

Crayfish (Shrimp) news from Scotland - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-13964184


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Friday Eve then. Do not like these five day weeks but nearly over. Hope today is an easy drag


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

morning. 

just two days left


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning MC  

Got lots to do my end today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning!

Mr ManFlu has struggled in armed with a packet of Lemsip.  I'm sure it's just a coincidence that the MD is in today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mr ManFlu has struggled in armed with a packet of Lemsip.  I'm sure it's just a coincidence that the MD is in today


 
Little trooper


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC
> 
> Got lots to do my end today


 
Me too. Dunno where to start tbh


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mr ManFlu has struggled in armed with a packet of Lemsip.  I'm sure it's just a coincidence that the MD is in today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Little trooper





machine cat said:


>


 
He is a soldier


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Friday Eve then. Do not like these five day weeks but nearly over. Hope today is an easy drag


Five day weeks are shit aren't they  today is going to be a long un


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

this coffee has got me buzzin


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Five day weeks are shit aren't they  today is going to be a long un


 
I have a 4 and a bit day week next week. 
The 'bit' is a meeting in Surrey and I will go home afterwards


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

I may be forced to take a 4 day week next week as Virgin are being cunts about picking up an old set top box


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

And.....I'm back in the drag proper!!

Meeting this morning to discuss the redistribution of work when the newbie moves upstairs. Which is good because it gets us out of going down to the basement to count books for the stock take!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

Will you get to share out his crisps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you get to share out his crisps?


 
I wish!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

*springs into thread*

fucking GERRRINNNN - todahay is my Frihiday 

Beatherder tomorrow!  Pissing myself with excitement now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Beatherder tomorrow!  Pissing myself with excitement now


 
I hope you're going to clean up before you go


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you're going to clean up before you go


 
Nah - I'll be stinking by midnight tomorrow so not worf it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Meeting this morning to discuss the _*redistribution of work when the newbie moves upstairs*_. Which is good because it gets us out of going down to the basement to count books for the stock take!


 
So basically nothing changes then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So basically nothing changes then?


 
Yup


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Last day of work!   I say work, but I'm still at home. Will mainly go in and tidy the place up, get all my files off the computer and say fuck off to all the old dears.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Last day of work!   I say work, but I'm still at home. Will mainly go in and tidy the place up, get all my files off the computer and say fuck off to all the old dears.



Will you have cake?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

draaaaaaag.........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> just two days left


 
I thought about you when we drove through Leeds yesterday and waved in the general direction of the city centre


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

Is no one even going to call me a cunt?   I did a massive gloat


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will you have cake?


 
Hope not. A brandy would do nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is no one even going to call me a cunt?   I did a massive gloat


 
kunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> is no one even going to call me a cunt?   i did a massive gloat



Cunt!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

Meeting is starting, I may type here and pretend I am taking notes!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Meeting is starting, I may type here and pretend I am taking notes!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

Cuntboss has just been caught lurking at the top of the stairs behind the office door.  Newbie went to go downstairs and nearly knocked her out with the door


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Wonder how hiccup is doing on the picket lines today?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> kunt


 


neonwilderness said:


> Cunt!


Yay 



neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss has just been caught lurking at the top of the stairs behind the office door.  Newbie went to go downstairs and nearly knocked her out with the door


 
hahaa!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Lunch then? Couple of ham and cheese rolls, couple of bananas and a pear here. Then off to take a walk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch then? Couple of ham and cheese rolls, couple of bananas and a pear here. *Then off to take a walk*


 
In the park....for some sunshine frocks action?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In the park....for some sunshine frocks action?


 
Nah, TK MAXX to return a shirt, bank a cheque and stroll to see the Shrimps if they are still there


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Is no one even going to call me a cunt?   I did a massive gloat


 
cunt!


Afternoon all


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> *springs into thread*
> 
> fucking GERRRINNNN - todahay is my Frihiday
> 
> Beatherder tomorrow!  Pissing myself with excitement now



Actually today is my Friday too - off to Herefordshire tomorrow morning for the weekend


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday was my Friday. So there.

 So where's badgers and his post count?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Yesterday was my Friday. So there.
> 
> So where's badgers and his post count?



42,440 each  quimcunx

Neck and neck


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh snap, turns out the boss-I-thought-was-my-ex-boss has wrangled some more money to have me stay on another two weeks. Can't say no really, as we've still got shit to wrap up that I'd otherwise have to do from home. Might as well get paid and go into an office I reckon. On the upside there was booze and chocy waiting on my desk today. I'll LOL if there's a surprise cake later and I have to inform them I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

soj ya part-timing cunt 



marty21 said:


> Actually today is my Friday too - off to Herefordshire tomorrow morning for the weekend


ooh nice cunty cider there.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh snap, turns out the boss-I-thought-was-my-ex-boss has wrangled some more money to have me stay on another two weeks. Can't say no really, as we've still got shit to wrap up that I'd otherwise have to do from home. Might as well get paid and go into an office I reckon. On the upside there was booze and chocy waiting on my desk today. I'll LOL if there's a surprise cake later and I have to inform them I'll be back on Monday.


 
So good news then?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So good news then?


 
Yes and no, I spose. Good insofar as I'll be working and paid (kinda, long story) for two more weeks. Bad insofar as I've lost two weeks of planned hols and other-stuff-to-do-time. Mostly good I'd say.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes and no, I spose. Good insofar as I'll be working and paid (kinda, long story) for two more weeks. Bad insofar as I've lost two weeks of planned hols and other-stuff-to-do-time. Mostly good I'd say.


 
Mostly good is better than fucking shit I suppose. 
Always try to find a positive.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mostly good is better than fucking shit I suppose.
> Always try to find a positive.


 
I'm a born-again optimist.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm a born-again optimist.


 
Solidarity


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Actually today is my Friday too - off to Herefordshire tomorrow morning for the weekend



Cunt

'rayyy!



TruXta said:


> Oh snap, turns out the boss-I-thought-was-my-ex-boss has wrangled some more money to have me stay on another two weeks. Can't say no really, as we've still got shit to wrap up that I'd otherwise have to do from home. Might as well get paid and go into an office I reckon. On the upside there was booze and chocy waiting on my desk today. I'll LOL if there's a surprise cake later and I have to inform them I'll be back on Monday.



Bit of good news eh?



diddlybiddly said:


> soj ya part-timing cunt



heh woohoooo!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Soj - yeah, iz ok.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh snap, turns out the boss-I-thought-was-my-ex-boss has wrangled some more money to have me stay on another two weeks. Can't say no really, as we've still got shit to wrap up that I'd otherwise have to do from home. Might as well get paid and go into an office I reckon. On the upside there was booze and chocy waiting on my desk today. I'll LOL if there's a surprise cake later and I have to inform them I'll be back on Monday.



good news sorta - a drag extension


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh snap, turns out the boss-I-thought-was-my-ex-boss has wrangled some more money to have me stay on another two weeks. Can't say no really, as we've still got shit to wrap up that I'd otherwise have to do from home. Might as well get paid and go into an office I reckon. On the upside there was booze and chocy waiting on my desk today. I'll LOL if there's a surprise cake later and I have to inform them I'll be back on Monday.


 
You might get a second lot of leaving gifts


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

I just done loadsa hula hooping, I'm gonna get some pro classes and do strip hula when I got my cams sorted out, what do we think, lads?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

In other news there has been complaints about my lunch, apparently I've made the office stick of chorizo.  Can't see the problem myself


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll get the first pun in and say I reckon it'll be a money spinner


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just done loadsa hula hooping, I'm gonna get some pro classes and do strip hula when I got my cams sorted out, what do we think, lads?



good idea imo


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

You seen my video on fb, dad?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good news sorta - a drag extension



Yes! Didn't think of it like that. 



neonwilderness said:


> You might get a second lot of leaving gifts


 
Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'll get the first pun in and say I reckon it'll be a money spinner


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

Actual lol


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

lunch was good - had a butty and a cheese n onion pastie, then went to the rally in city square for half an hour. wish i could have stayed there longer but drag beckons


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

*New on the Shrimps*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at him, he is not right at all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look at him, he is not right at all


 
Noooooo - he doesn't look at all happy  (((mr. shrimp)))

In other news I have just had a rubbish, depressing lunch - half a tub of tasteless hummus with melba toast plus half a packet of really salty olives and a too small bag of chessy puffs.

I was supposed to keep the hummus and olives to have tomorrow but it was so depressing I have binned them (wasteful I know, sorry )!

I am going to make a cup of tea to cheer myself up!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to make a cup of tea to cheer myself up!


 
No tea here.  I'm considering not bothering with it in the office any more, cuntboss and Mr ManFlu make such a fuss about taking their turns making it I don't think it's worth the hassle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> No tea here.  I'm considering not bothering with it in the office any more, cuntboss and Mr ManFlu make such a fuss about taking their turns making it I don't think it's worth the hassle


 
Time for one of these - and some pointed glaring I think!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

Well the post has finally arrived so I may have some work to do! Plus I have just eaten half a packet of spearmint soft mints....I am finding today....challenging for some reason


----------



## machine cat (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look at him, he is not right at all


 
Not good, not good


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Time for one of these - and some pointed glaring I think!


 
I've just been drinking water the last two days and Mr ManFlu is on Lemsip, so I suspect cuntboss has gone back to making herself cups on the sly.  Doesn't really make a good office atmosphere.

She's off tomorrow so I might make some then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not good, not good


 
I think we should all think "I do believe in shrimps, I do, I do" and clap our hands like in "Peter Pan". If it worked for Tinkerbell it _must_ work for Mr. Shrimp!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think we should all think "I do believe in shrimps, I do, I do" and clap our hands like in "Peter Pan". If it worked for Tinkerbell it _must_ work for Mr. Shrimp!!


 
It might work better if Badgers was to do it in the shop?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might work better if Badgers was to do it in the shop?


 
Oh yes, defintely this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Shrimp


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It might work better if Badgers was to do it in the shop?


 
I was tempted to rescue him by force


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

The sky is looking a bit dark in W1T


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

unexpected 230 finish ftw


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sky is looking a bit dark in W1T



Yup, SW18 looks moody and I only have a t-shirt 



DotCommunist said:


> unexpected 230 finish ftw


 
230 people laid off?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> unexpected 230 finish ftw


 


How is it all going there dotty?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The sky is looking a bit dark in W1T


dark skies in e1 as well.

((((Shrimp)))))


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> unexpected 230 finish ftw


 
nice


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dark skies in e1 as well.
> 
> ((((Shrimp)))))


 
fairly dark in NW1 - and I don't have any stormy weather protection


----------



## TruXta (Jun 30, 2011)

Darkies in WC1H too...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

doom all doom


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Paulie!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

There be rain here


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There be rain here


 
Shhhh..


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There be rain here


 
and here


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

that shrimp is well gonna die, lads.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> that shrimp is well gonna die, lads.


 
bad times


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just done loadsa hula hooping, I'm gonna get some pro classes and do strip hula when I got my cams sorted out, what do we think, lads?


 
 do it!

I'm still really good at hula hooping.  Always have to have a go at festies - surprised meself how good I still am at it.  Keep meaning to buy one for at home actually.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> that shrimp is well gonna die, lads.


 
He might have a last minute rally....maybe!

Right 10 minutes to go here. My legs have decided to fuck up (wobbly and numb) just in time for the journey home. Disabled seat on the bus for me and me stick I think!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

something is going on with lazyboss, he might be in trouble - all very hush hush atm, not many details


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> something is going on with lazyboss, he might be in trouble - all very hush hush atm, not many details


 
Ooooo - keep us posted!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

who turned the sun off?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> who turned the sun off?


 
We've got it all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

friday and the sun? bastards!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> friday and the sun? bastards!


 
Yeehaaa!  I wish I wasn't quite so fucking excited, I'll not be able to eat owt tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> that shrimp is well gonna die, lads.










marty21 said:


> something is going on with lazyboss, he might be in trouble - all very hush hush atm, not many details



Scandal..... This is gold


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeehaaa!  I wish I wasn't quite so fucking excited, I'll not be able to eat owt tonight!


 
Pizza?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Scandal..... This is gold



it has potential...


seems to be brightening up now


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pizza?


 
I've already got food in and we're on a massively restricted budget tbh so it's that or nowt!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it has potential...



Are people talking in hushed whispers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it has potential...


 
Start some rumours about him


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are people talking in hushed whispers?


 
been a bit of that


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Start some rumours about him



I think he may have been organising monkey tennis tournaments in work time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Start some rumours about him


 
Sleaze basically.... 

Does he make women uncomfortable?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he may have been organising monkey tennis tournaments in work time


 
That's fucking obscene


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

sojourner said:


> That's fucking obscene


 
and it's naked monkey tennis too!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sleaze basically....
> 
> Does he make women uncomfortable?



tbf, only one women works here and he's terrifed of her


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and it's naked monkey tennis too!


 
The dirty bastard!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tbf, only one women works here and he's terrifed of her


 
Oh dear... 

What will his leaving do be like, or are security escorting from the building as I am typing this?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tbf, only one women works here and he's terrifed of her


 
Oh dear... 

What will his leaving do be like, or are security escorting from the building as I am typing this?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2011)

Going soon...


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet the shrimp isn't there when you go back tomorrow. if he is then he'll be in a worse state.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I bet the shrimp isn't there when you go back tomorrow. if he is then he'll be in a worse state.


 
Stop


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How is it all going there dotty?


 
New lad aiden started, done his arm on a drill and cried off to a n e because the drill bits on the machines are so very fine theres a serious health and safety risk of fine bits getting into your bloodstream. We held a kangaroo court in his absence and decided that he would be going straight home and skiving. I've had worse papercuts than that.

we were overstaffed today, so jon asked if anyone fancied an early finish. Nobody said fuck all till he added 'I'll pay you till four thirty' at which point I fucked off proper fast.

Shift supervisor madman alkie is back sleeping in his fucking car. I'd love to know where he is catching a shower now the missis won't let him in the house


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Mental drag at your place DC! 

On the bus home now. Glad the rain fucked off


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 30, 2011)

Back on the 13 hour drag for me. I'm home from todays efforts & have my 2 meals (lunch & dinner) ready & my clothes ironed for my 6am stumble tomorrow.

I had cause to email my line manager yesterday about a pay problem for extra work basically they are trying to get us to work extra shifts for a lot less per hour than before so no-one came forward so a temp measure they put us back on the old pay. I got paid yesterday at the much lower pay & was informed by the payroll folk that there was no such agreement. I emailed my line manager & her boss and copied in all my colleagues and later had a email from line manager that was addressed to bigger boss and not meant for me at all.

'Hi bigger boss. Can we discuss this. Can you see how many people moonsi til has included!!' 

I haven't told her yet that it was me that got the email and it's making me LOL...I'm tempted to included a !! in all my future emails with her. other than this work is all cloak & dagger with plenty of closed doors, people walking fast & stern faces.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh my dayyys, lads. how awesome is this photo??


awesome, when am doing my homework 

(when i sya homework, i mean rolling in pisssed as a wheel)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2011)

early start is early


----------



## kittyP (Jul 1, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Back on the 13 hour drag for me. I'm home from todays efforts & have my 2 meals (lunch & dinner) ready & my clothes ironed for my 6am stumble tomorrow.
> 
> I had cause to email my line manager yesterday about a pay problem for extra work basically they are trying to get us to work extra shifts for a lot less per hour than before so no-one came forward so a temp measure they put us back on the old pay. I got paid yesterday at the much lower pay & was informed by the payroll folk that there was no such agreement. I emailed my line manager & her boss and copied in all my colleagues and later had a email from line manager that was addressed to bigger boss and not meant for me at all.
> 
> ...



_/Badgers posting 
_
Email faux pas is good  

Long drag is less good though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> early start is early


 
Ouch! I am on an early start today too but only just up. Got a LOT to get through today and need to clear the decks before next week when half the office is away in India. One large coffee, make some lunches and away by 06:30 latest. 

Freeday though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Coffee 2 is nearly down, second cigarette is smoked and lunch is made for sleepy wife. Time to turn off the interwebs and get my tired dragging arse out the door for the last time this week. 

Quote (not mine, was a public sector pension striker) of the day yesterday: 



> People are not living longer they are dying later


----------



## colacubes (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning all   Early start today as the boy is off on his hollibobs.  Beautiful day though and it's Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Morning all   Early start today as the boy is off on his hollibobs.  Beautiful day though and it's Friday


 
It is nice isn't it? T-shirt weather a half six in the morning


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be sunny all weekend down here too.  Just me in the office today so a slightly less than proactive attitude to work will be displayed, bacon sarnies will be eaten, I may even go the whole hog and put my feet up on the desk.  A weekend of drinking cider in the sun ahead, methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds idyllic NVP. 

I think I am boycotting the traditional Friday Kebab today. Trying to save some cash


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Not really kebab weather is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not really kebab weather is it?


 
Yes it is? 
Meet cooked on a grill, basically a lunchtime BBQ delivered


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


>


 
Do not question logic


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2011)

Its the staff summer party tonight. 

Free bar


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Its the staff summer party tonight.
> 
> Free bar


 
Will there be scandal?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Its the staff summer party tonight.
> 
> Free bar


we have to fight for a bottle of wine at xmas  

In other news, I am still in bed...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2011)

There's usually some minor scandal. There was a fight last summer! Fisticuffs!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

morning.

in a pretty bad mood after office politics this past week but the person i'm pissed off at is being a cunt today so should lighten up a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There's usually some minor scandal. There was a fight last summer! Fisticuffs!


 
Who won the fight?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> In other news, I am still in bed...



Protesting John Lennon style?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2011)

There were no winners  It was a rubbish fight tbh. 

This just made my morning:


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> There were no winners  It was a rubbish fight tbh.
> 
> This just made my morning:


 
you'll have to do one better tonight then!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Protesting John Lennon style?


 dentist at half ten.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning!



machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> in a pretty bad mood after office politics this past week but the person i'm pissed off at is being a cunt today so should lighten up a bit.


 
Has she brought you a bumper load of old Metros to read?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Has she brought you a bumper load of old Metros to read?


 


Fucking hell, don't get me started. I've just had a rant about what's been going on in the office with our future team leader and I'm not the only one who's pissed off with it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> dentist at half ten.


 
Oh dear. Will be a relief once it is done though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear. Will be a relief once it is done though


I'm not worried, just hoping they find what's wrong


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell, don't get me started. I've just had a rant about what's been going on in the office with our future team leader and I'm not the only one who's pissed off with it.


 
Don't hold back, fight the power


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't hold back, fight the power


 
I'm up for a ruck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone is here now. 
Time to pick up the phone and get started.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr OneShow is on his soapbox about people on the dole again.  Shame he's talking complete shite


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

I bet Qoggy gets the 16k today


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

We'll need a new target?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We'll need a new target?


 
Glad to hear you are on it neon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he may have been organising monkey tennis tournaments in work time


 
Any news on lazyboss?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Date for 20k?

Edit: 5k


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Edit: 5k


 
Good work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

In other news I am eating a ham, mayo and lettuce roll. 
Grew the lettuce myself and it is delicious


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning draggers. I hve coffee, little work, some dairylea dunkers in the fridge for my lunch and an oreo biscuit 

Although white top + tendency to clumsiness + full coffee cup could mean disastor in a few minutes time!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Although white top + tendency to clumsiness + full coffee cup could mean disastor in a few minutes time!


 
I have a white top today. 
Possibly a good reason to be missing out on the weekly kebab.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Code Red


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning draggers. I hve coffee, little work, some dairylea dunkers in the fridge for my lunch and an oreo biscuit
> 
> Although white top + tendency to clumsiness + full coffee cup could mean disastor in a few minutes time!


i don't think a day goes by when I don't spill food on me 

Waiting at the dentist now, already thinking about making mojitos tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Code Red


 
I am trying to ignore that and the feeling of depression it has aroused in me.

However, I am cheered to learn that Wladimir Klitschko's nickname (the big bloke fighting David Hayes tomorrow night for non-boxing draggers) is ‘Dr. SteelHammer’ which has, for some reason, cheered me up no end 

I may now spend a few minutes deciding which dragger should be called "Dr. Steelhammer' for the weekend!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Code Red


 
code fish?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> code fish?


 
You deserve to be 'Dr. Steelhammer' for your big shrimp post


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Reminds me, I have to post you this book soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

still waiting... I need coffee and breakfast.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> still waiting... I need coffee and breakfast.


 
(((diddly))) 

I have not spilled (spilt?) anything on myself....so far!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Reminds me, I have to post you this book soon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Bickering going on with a partner company at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Kebab order placed 
Nothing for me 
I am fine about this
Honest


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order placed
> Nothing for me
> I am fine about this
> Honest


 
no idea what to have today


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2011)

good old POETS day * lights fat joint andpulls the lever on the lazyboy chair*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order placed
> Nothing for me
> I am fine about this
> Honest


 



Saving money or saving your waistline?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kebab order placed
> Nothing for me
> I am fine about this
> Honest


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Email from the pub near our office: 



> It's Friday afternoon, the sun is shining and the Men's semi-finals are just about to kick off at Wimbledon - so what are you doing still at work?
> 
> Come and join us this afternoon to watch all the action LIVE from Centre Court on our screens. Play starts at 1pm with Djokovic v Tsonga, followed by the match we've all been waiting for when Britain's Andy Murray takes on the mighty Spaniard Rafael Nadal. Can Andy become first Brit to reach the Wimbledon Men's finals since 1938?
> 
> Join us to cheer him on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Email from the pub near our office:


 
I think you should really take up their kind invitation, it would be rude not to!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> good old POETS day * lights fat joint andpulls the lever on the lazyboy chair*


 
Have you pissed off already ...why you little..


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> no idea what to have today



Pie?  



QueenOfGoths said:


> Saving money or saving your waistline?


 
Money saving sadly...



Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I know, I know.........


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> good old POETS day * lights fat joint andpulls the lever on the lazyboy chair*


 
You have a lazyboy chair?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2011)

imitation. you pull a lever and it reclines and a foot rest comes up. Have to be careful not to sleep in it sometimes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> imitation. you pull a lever and it reclines and a foot rest comes up. Have to be careful not to sleep in it sometimes


 
The real ones are not cheap are they? 
Would like one but doubt I would have the space


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Freeday is pretty much half done then


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Cuntboss being a cunt by email while working at home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss being a cunt by email while working at home


 


I don't think we have had a phone call for the past two hours!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((diddly)))
> 
> I have not spilled (spilt?) anything on myself....so far!


no solution to my jaw problem, 3 fillings and no food for two hours... that means breakfast at 2.30pm  

*cries*

also got told there is too much sugar in my diet... but I can't work out from where apart from fruit


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2011)

No work, no drag, meeting tufty and RubyBlue later. So long, suckers, see ya over the weekend!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

went for a ploughman's


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

The missus has just phone so say she's dropped a table on her foot or something at a course she's on with the job centre.

Off to go and pick her up and take her to claims direct


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

can someone send me a straw please


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no solution to my jaw problem, 3 fillings and no food for two hours... that means breakfast at 2.30pm
> 
> *cries*
> 
> also got told there is too much sugar in my diet... but I can't work out from where apart from fruit


 
Poor you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The missus has just phone so say she's dropped a table on her foot or something at a course she's on with the job centre.
> 
> Off to go and pick her up and take her to claims direct


 mine's a pint when you get the compo


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> mine's a pint when you get the compo


 
^this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The missus has just phone so say she's dropped a table on her foot or something at a course she's on with the job centre.
> 
> Off to go and pick her up and take her to claims direct


 
Those adverts that start "If you've had an accident at work....and it's not your fault..." always remind me of the start of "The A Team"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

I got the 16k post  

Did not realise at the time though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> can someone send me a straw please


 
I fancy a line too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Good job on the 16k


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

I drunk a coffee (using lots of kitchen roll)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I drunk a coffee (using lots of kitchen roll)


 
Oh dear, that was me last week!! 

I was told not to smoke or drink alcohol for 24 hours. 
I managed 2


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't smoke any more and hardly drink, so that isn't a problem, but wasn't told that, just not to eat. I'm quite hungry now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I don't smoke any more and hardly drink, so that isn't a problem, but wasn't told that, just not to eat. I'm quite hungry now.


 
I guess. Mine were extractions so a bit more infection happy. Was hungry too and it took a while to eat anything


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> mine's a pint when you get the compo





machine cat said:


> ^this





Badgers said:


> I fancy a line too


 
Looks like arsing about was the cause, so no claim


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like arsing about was the cause, so no claim


 
Yeah but was the arsing about her fault? 'Cos if you had an accident caused by arsing which _wasn't_ your fault.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I guess. Mine were extractions so a bit more infection happy. Was hungry too and it took a while to eat anything


yeh, I've got no holes which is good, but face still numb, including half my nose


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you get whiplash from dropping a table?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> but face still numb, including half my nose


 
Found that straw then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope  

Slurping my second coffee though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you get whiplash from dropping a table?


 
Anything is possible. 
Any mental trauma? That is a lawyers favourite.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Anything is possible.
> Any mental trauma? That is a lawyers favourite.


 
I can imagine that it would be quite distressing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Less so that the shit yourself thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Less so that the shit yourself thread


 
That is a class thread, machine cat should be proud of that. It could only be made better if MC had shit himself on his Royal Wedding visit to London, due to Wills 'n' Kate induced excitement


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a class thread, machine cat should be proud of that. It could only be made better if MC had shit himself on his Royal Wedding visit to London, due to Wills 'n' Kate induced excitement


 
 

If he had got to meet Mr Big Shrimp it would have happened


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If he had got to meet Mr Big Shrimp it would have happened




bits of filling are coming off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If he had got to meet Mr Big Shrimp it would have happened


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a class thread, machine cat should be proud of that. It could only be made better if MC had shit himself on his Royal Wedding visit to London, due to Wills 'n' Kate induced excitement


 


Badgers said:


> If he had got to meet Mr Big Shrimp it would have happened


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> bits of filling are coming off


 
I got that too, was worried but if they are really small it should be fine..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I got that too, was worried but if they are really small it should be fine..


how small? will take a photo...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> how small? will take a photo...
> 
> View attachment 16094


 
Hmmmm, mine 'felt' smaller than that but I just swallowed them....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> how small? will take a photo...
> 
> View attachment 16094


 
I think that is just excess filling stuff.....but if all your teeth fall out I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think that is just excess filling stuff.....but if all your teeth fall out I'm probably wrong.




I don't want to go back


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Only just gone 3pm??? 
I thought it was gone 4pm at least


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2011)

Just ate four different types of cake.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just ate four different types of cake.


 
List them!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just ate four different types of cake.


 
Hmmm, a full and enjoyable day?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone heading to Rothbury for Moaty's anniversary? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13987124


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone heading to Rothbury for Moaty's anniversary?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13987124


 
I may go down to the river with some lager, chicken and a copy of "Fog on the Tyne" as a tribute.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

It should be "Fog on the Coquet" for Rothbury, but that doesn't really work


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone heading to Rothbury for Moaty's anniversary?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13987124


 
 poor Moaty


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

He was a legend


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It should be "Fog on the Coquet" for Rothbury, but that doesn't really work



 

That sounds more like something Edith Piaf would sing. Mind you I didn't see her turning up with some coq au vin and a bottle of Beaujolais trying to entice Moaty to give himself up to the gendarmes!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Almost at the end of a hectic and emotional week but the clock is ticking and week off is nearly in sight 

First thing I'm going to do on my return is apply for two weeks paternity leave. That will really piss off the office moaner


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> List them!!


 
Walnut
Lemon drizzle
Marble
Apple


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Walnut
> Lemon drizzle
> Marble
> Apple


 
Nom!!

I made a lemon drizzle cake last Friday evening, it was lush.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Walnut
> Lemon drizzle
> Marble
> Apple


 
no carrot cake?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 1, 2011)

Oooh, two and a half hour liquid lunch and now it's nearly four o'clock and time for home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Oooh, two and a half hour liquid lunch and now it's nearly four o'clock and time for home.


 
I like your style


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Hour till cider then


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hour till cider then


 
I'm concerned that the pub will be busy. Might have to get a couple of cans for the train.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Almost at the end of a hectic and emotional week but the clock is ticking and week off is nearly in sight
> 
> *First thing I'm going to do on my return is apply for two weeks paternity leave. That will really piss off the office moaner*


 
Especially if you time it for when they want to take some time off 

Just had a five minutes of angst from the boss as to whether there is enough water in the just boiled kettle to make three cups of tea or should she pour ours and then fill it up again for hers. The kettle holds 2 litres of water. And was full


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Especially if you time it for when they want to take some time off


 
New year


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> New year


 
Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Fuck it, I am bunking off....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2011)

after many hours on the road, we've reached our destination

http://www.thestagg.co.uk/The_Stagg_Inn/Home.html


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any news on lazyboss?



he was still there when I left, I'll have to wait until Monday to find out if he is canned


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent


 
ta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

Just got some free toothpaste, loads of which seems to have come in with an order for paper 

Right I am outta here, good weekend y'all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> First thing I'm going to do on my return is apply for two weeks paternity leave. That will really piss off the office moaner


 another kitten due? congrats! I missed this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> another kitten due? congrats! I missed this


 
Drag baby?????


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah, another bairn on the way


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag baby?????


 Were we informed of this? 

I am cunting off now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

kept that quiet! 

Or do I not pay atten... oooh something shiny.....


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Were we informed of this?
> 
> I am cunting off now


 
You've been informed now 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yeah, another bairn on the way


 
Mr Baby Shrimp?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> kept that quiet!
> 
> Or do I not pay atten... oooh something shiny.....


 



It's the first time I've mentioned it on the boards. Family and friends have known for a while, work will be last.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mr Baby Shrimp?


 
That's saved us some effort thinking of a name, thanks!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, congratulations to you all 

Have a good week off!



Badgers said:


> Mr Baby Shrimp?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Well, congratulations to you all
> 
> Have a good week off!


 
Will do, ta!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> That's saved us some effort thinking of a name, thanks!


 
 

You will have to explain how he/she got the name.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You will have to explain how he/she got the name.


 
"There once was a Shrimp..."


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

cunting off...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> yeah, another bairn on the way


 
well done Pops!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You've been informed now
> 
> Have a good weekend


 


Asda drag now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Asda drag now



bad times


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice one, mc.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

cheers you guys


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cheers you guys



You know you are going to have to call him or her Wills or Kate...or Wilka!! Plus I think the drag should club together and buy this outfit


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

I refuse to be a part of this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I refuse to be a part of this.



What!!? Do you not like our blessed royal couple! Or shrimps


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

You have sullied the good name of Drag with your evil baby-beshrimping ways, Qoths. _Sullied_, I say.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> You have sullied the good name of Drag with your evil baby-beshrimping ways, Qoths. _Sullied_, I say.



If you cannot dress babies up as sea dwelling creatures what, I ask you, is the point of having children!!






I think this is a lobster...or a mutant ladybird.


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

I am quite partial to lobsters I must admit. Could you dress a kid up as this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I am quite partial to lobsters I must admit. Could you dress a kid up as this?


 yes, but you'd need to mince part of them to put in the wire


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Tricky, I agree.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2011)

what gwan???!!! its friday night ffs, what y'all still doing here?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> I am quite partial to lobsters I must admit. Could you dress a kid up as this?



Gotta be worth a try


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what gwan???!!! its friday night ffs, what y'all still doing here?


 
we might ask you the same question


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know you are going to have to call him or her Wills or Kate...or Wilka!! Plus I think the drag should club together and buy this outfit


 
you're giving me ideas.....


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

lobsters are good too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lobsters are good too


 
so are children, and you cook both in the same way - alive - for best results.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so are children, and you cook both in the same way - alive - for best results.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> we might ask you the same question


you can ask.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

morning all - lovely weekend away in Herefordshire - now back to the drag


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 4, 2011)

eurgh...is what I have to say today. A long drinking session on Saturday meant a all day hangover yesterday including throwing up. Getting up at 6am was a struggle and to make matters worse today should have been a day off. Now as it is I'm on for 3 thirteen hour days. 

I'm planning on a jacket potato with beans (heinz) and cheese (cathedral city). I missed out on eating completely yesterday due to my sorry state.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> eurgh...is what I have to say today. A long drinking session on Saturday meant a all day hangover yesterday including throwing up. Getting up at 6am was a struggle and to make matters worse today should have been a day off. Now as it is I'm on for 3 thirteen hour days.
> 
> I'm planning on a jacket potato with beans (heinz) and cheese (cathedral city). I missed out on eating completely yesterday due to my sorry state.



which order? cheese first, or beans first, then cheese ?


this is important


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning marty and moonsi and all of the rest of you.

Not really feeling the work vibe this morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning! Can't really be arsed today, at least I am 1/5 cunt this week though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

Brixton commute drag is horrid today.  Burst water main somewhere and all is slow. Never mind, it is Monday and feel the need to be grumpy.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2011)

Ants! All over the kitchen. Little bastards. Murder dem.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like Mr ManFlu is still at deaths door


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning all, happy monday.
Back to the grind after a fucking fantastic weekend, and I have an absolute mountain of work to get through.
But as least it should make the day go quickly, good job as I'm here until 6pm tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2011)

Was a super quick weekend wasn't it? Someone stole half of it (along with my filling) the bastards!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning all!

I am off this afternoon .... I know, I know, I'm a cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I am off this afternoon .... I know, I know, I'm a cunt!



this ^^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

'Tis quiet in the drag today *watches tumbleweed roll past*!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

we are all busy, producing stuff - we all want to save the economy in our small way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are all busy, producing stuff - *we all want to save the economy in our small way*


 
I don't. I want to win the euro millions lottery!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't. I want to win the euro millions lottery!!


me too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> me too


 
Would you buy a large jammie dodger with your winnings


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Would you buy a large jammie dodger with your winnings


 
the BIGGEST in the world


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

Gah


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2011)

I would rather win that £40,000/year for life thing than win millions and millions.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I would rather win that £40,000/year for life thing than win millions and millions.


 
if you won millions and millions, you could give all the draggers £40,000 a year for life


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I would rather win that £40,000/year for life thing than win millions and millions.


 
Either would do me tbf.

Not much happening at the cutting edge of musical theatre at the moment. Newbie has not even had any crisps yet today. Or at least not much that I have seen. Or heard.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Lunch soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?


 
All afternoon lunch for me *sits back and looks smug*!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

grrr, I've spent the last hour trying to print a document and it keeps crashing my fucking computer.
It's a 20 page document that that 3 academics have fucked about with in some way so fuck knows what's wrong with it. Cunts  
(I am in a very sweary mood today)

I will spend my lunch (half) hour going to Lidl for some fruit and veg.  Exciting eh?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All afternoon lunch for me *sits back and looks smug*!



What plans for this afternoon then Queenie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What plans for this afternoon then Queenie?


 
Off to The Charing Cross Hotel for afternoon tea (on a 2for1 deal, one of those groupon type things!) 
Then we may pop into the National Gallery for a wander around, can't stay out late as Mr. QofG's has a rehearsal this evening.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> All afternoon lunch for me *sits back and looks smug*!


 
It's a good job I'm off tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a good job I'm off tomorrow


 
But...but...s'not fair


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Off to The Charing Cross Hotel for afternoon tea (on a 2for1 deal, one of those groupon type things!)
> Then we may pop into the National Gallery for a wander around, can't stay out late as Mr. QofG's has a rehearsal this evening.



ooh, what a lovely way to spend an afternoon


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2011)

Dragging at home, biyatches. I'm naked from the waist down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Dragging at home, biyatches. I'm naked from the waist down.


 
Pics or GTFO


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pics or GTFO


 
Dear God, no, I don't think the cleaner would appreciate having her face all over the internet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a good job I'm off tomorrow


 
Btw have you seen this thread which appears to be casting aspersions on the fashion sense and/or wussiness of gentlemen from the North East 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351650-Way-aye-reet-gannin-amp-c-amp-c


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

Five minutes more and I am outta here for tea and scones and stuff!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw have you seen this thread which appears to be casting aspersions on the fashion sense and/or wussiness of gentlemen from the North East
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/351650-Way-aye-reet-gannin-amp-c-amp-c


 
Sounds quite accurate tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

Right - I am outta here, laters y'all!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



this x 40,000 a year


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

The song Hungry Eyes is on the radio


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

not even 3pm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

I know, it's fucking outrageous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

barely past 3pm now - it's just not right at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Afternoon is dragging and urge to punch cuntboss is rising


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

take a deep breath neon, and go and make yourself a cuppa.

My afternoon has just improved - I've been given a cake.
Cake _always _makes things better


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> take a deep breath neon, and *go and make yourself a cuppa*.


 
That is one of the issues, I'm on tea strike until other people start pulling their weight


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it nearly 4pm yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

It is now


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 4, 2011)

alright, lads  

I woke up with a proper dodgy throat, not  

Going to have a walk to the shop now to try and find some bubbles


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is now


 
Phew


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is one of the issues, I'm on tea strike until other people start pulling their weight



Make _yourself _a cuppa, don't make one for anyone else


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is one of the issues, I'm on tea strike until other people start pulling their weight


 
don't give in - they should be making more brews


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Make _yourself _a cuppa, don't make one for anyone else



although this is good advice Neon.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Phew


 
way past 4pm now - we have nearly emerged victorious over the Monday misery


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

I think they are getting the hint, I can wait until I get home for a cuppa.  Or a cider


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Time to go, finally!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2011)

x110


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

oh no DC, what's up?


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> x110


 
Oh dear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2011)

I've had to re-organise my lifts cos alkie shift supervisor- get this shit- jumpend out of his attic with a crate of beer , and then fell down the stairs. I'm laughing about it. I have never worked anywhere like it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2011)

out of his attic?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh hell yeah. Get a mike near that man, Dotsy!


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2011)

I shouldn't be laughing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2011)

That sounds painful DC!!!! 

I am done after a busy drag. Need sleeps


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> out of his attic?



I know 

we've adorned the CNC office whiteboard with an artists rendition of his fall.


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2011)

A fucking _attic _ffs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2011)

Best place to keep beer


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2011)

secret beer stashes like a proper alkie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2011)

Afternoon Tea Drag!  We'd eaten the sandwiches by the time this was taken!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Loseday  

Could be worse, we could work at the News International offices


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Afternoon Tea Drag!  We'd eaten the sandwiches by the time this was taken!


 
Lovely piccy Qoggy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Afternoon Tea Drag!  We'd eaten the sandwiches by the time this was taken!


 
nice...


what sort of sandwiches?


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could be worse, we could work at the News International offices


 
Aye. No dragging for those bastards today.  Had a very quiet start to the week which I should welcome but is sadly indicative of my job slowly but surely disappearing. Ho hum.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 5, 2011)

Those scones look good. Cream, then jam, yeah?


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Cream, then jam, yeah?


 
50+ pages by lunchtime.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

50+ pages all stuck together by lunchtime.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

Jam then cream 

That looks lovely QoG, I could eat an afternoon tea right now.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning draggers.  I'm dragging while being a cunt today 

There's supposed to be a guy coming from Virgin between 8 and 12 but I reckon he'll either come this afternoon or has been in the 10 minutes I was out earlier.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> nice...
> 
> 
> what sort of sandwiches?



Cheese and Pickle, Egg Mayo and Cream Cheese and Cucumber



hiccup said:


> Those scones look good. Cream, then jam, yeah?



Mr. QofG's does that.... 



BoatieBird said:


> Jam then cream
> 
> That looks lovely QoG, I could eat an afternoon tea right now.



..... but I do this!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers.  I'm dragging while being a cunt today
> 
> There's supposed to be a guy coming from Virgin between 8 and 12 but I reckon he'll either come this afternoon or has been in the 10 minutes I was out earlier.


 
'Tis always the way!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Watching episodes of the Wire last night. 
Good thing that sort of corruption does not happen in real life eh? 

On the out of office drag today. Slow hot trains to Surrey for a meeting with finacial types. Then back to the drag for the afternoon shift. Such a nice day out, seems a shame to be working


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

It's a glorious day today, I think I'm going to to have an outside coffee break in a minute.

In other office news:  we have all had our bins taken away and they have been replaced by 'recycling stations' in the corridors.
I wholeheartedly agree with this but it'll take some getting used to - I've already chucked a banana skin and a plastic bag onto the floor under my desk.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 5, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> It's a glorious day today, I think I'm going to to have an outside coffee break in a minute.
> 
> In other office news:  we have all had our bins taken away and they have been replaced by 'recycling stations' in the corridors.
> I wholeheartedly agree with this but it'll take some getting used to - I've already chucked a banana skin and a plastic bag onto the floor under my desk.



You need to get one of these:


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

cute!
Perfect for my apple cores.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> In other office news:  we have all had our bins taken away and they have been replaced by 'recycling stations' in the corridors.
> I wholeheartedly agree with this but it'll take some getting used to - I've already chucked a banana skin and a plastic bag onto the floor under my desk.


 
Good news on most fronts. 
Need composting facilities then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cheese and Pickle, Egg Mayo and Cream Cheese and Cucumber



excellent choices


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanna kill myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I wanna kill myself.


 
What's up teeps  ?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2011)

The man is trying to tell me to do shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> The man is trying to tell me to do shit.


 
Don't take no shit from no one!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2011)

I aint, I'm gonna go FUCK YOU I WONT DO WHAT YOU TELL ME!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I aint, I'm gonna go FUCK YOU I WONT DO WHAT YOU TELL ME!


 


Where's machine cat today btw? Hope he is alright.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2011)

got hit by a car.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning draggers.  I'm dragging while being a cunt today
> 
> There's supposed to be a guy coming from Virgin between 8 and 12 but I reckon he'll either come this afternoon or has been in the 10 minutes I was out earlier.


 
Has he arrived yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has he arrived yet?


 
Yeah a while ago, and he didn't notice that the remote was broken (they were collecting the old TV box) which was a bonus 

I now need to head out to renew my driving licence, just realised the photo bit expires tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's machine cat today btw? Hope he is alright.





tribal_princess said:


> got hit by a car.


 
Was someone a bit angry about him having a week off?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah a while ago, and he didn't notice that the remote was broken (they were collecting the old TV box) which was a bonus
> 
> *I now need to head out to renew my driving licence*, just realised the photo bit expires tomorrow


 
Lunch out maybe?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah a while ago, and he didn't notice that the remote was broken (they were collecting the old TV box) which was a bonus
> 
> I now need to head out to renew my driving licence, just realised the photo bit expires tomorrow


 
does it cost to renew? I STILL have an old stylie paper licence.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Meeting done. Hot in the city today and trains/tubes are no fun. Never mind, the view is good and lunch soon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Meeting done. Hot in the city today and trains/tubes are no fun. Never mind, the view is good and lunch soon


 
lunch already gone for me 

chicken, lettuce, onion, tomato on pitta bread, plus a coffee


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

Back in work, first time since an aborted foray last Thursday. Just in time for lunch too! Let's see how long I last this time... bastard cough...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it home time yet?

My legs have started hurting and jerking, keep getting up and walking around which does help the latter but makes the former worse


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it's definitely home time for you then QoG.

After an incredibly busy day yesterday I've got fuck all to do today and I'm really bored - if I could change one thing about my job it would be to make my workload more consistent.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2011)

I am gonna go shave my vag, lads.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna go shave my vag, lads.


 


I think I may go for another little stroll


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I am gonna go shave my vag, lads.


 
this is good news


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is it home time yet?
> 
> My legs have started hurting and jerking, keep getting up and walking around which does help the latter but makes the former worse


 
head back to the home planet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is good news


 
marty wants you to shave it into the shape of a jammie dodger!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> marty wants you to shave it into the shape of a jammie dodger!


 
this would be good news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> *I think it's definitely home time for you then QoG.*
> 
> After an incredibly busy day yesterday I've got fuck all to do today and I'm really bored - if I could change one thing about my job it would be to make my workload more consistent.


 


marty21 said:


> head back to the home planet



I am tempted but may have to stay the course as I am working at home tomorrow and there may be a bit more work to come in for me to take home.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Rain, rain stay away


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

20 minutes to go...I hope I won't be commuting in the rain


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

The Met radar says a huge bank of wetness is about to descend on us.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Met radar says a huge bank of wetness is about to descend on us.


 
 Though I have remembered a brolly


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I didn't.


 
Oops  - TruXta later


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh!! 

I am getting a silk embroidered Kurta from India


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

rain - yay!!
I won't need to water the garden tonight


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I didn't.


 
neither did I 

although I have never actually owned a brolly


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> neither did I
> 
> although I have never actually owned a brolly


 
I paid $60 for the best brolly known to mankind when I was in Seattle 3 years ago. It would take a hurricane to wreck it. It's also assymetrical - aka cool as fuck. I don't take it out much, no telescope action.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

Rain in SW18 now


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

I can smell it in the air in WC1, not here yet tho.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rain in SW18 now



let it remain there and not reach NW1


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can smell it in the air in WC1, not here yet tho.



We are in adjacent post codes!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> We are in adjacent post codes!


 
Shhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Shhh, don't tell anyone!



*waves*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *waves*


 
Are you in the nudd waving at me from the hotel across the road?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Are you in the nudd waving at me from the hotel across the road?


 
I have a comedy hat on -


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a comedy hat on -


 
and you're a 20 stone female?

RAIN IS HERE


----------



## sojourner (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright draggers!  Just to let you know, i am drinking red wine and enjoying some rather fine spliffage.  Hope you're all enjoying your Loseday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> and you're a 20 stone female?



not far off


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright draggers!  Just to let you know, i am drinking red wine and enjoying some rather fine spliffage.  Hope you're all enjoying your Loseday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

still no rain in NW1, I will be leaving in a few minutes - it will start raining then


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

Rain here to stay I think, stronger winds and temp dropping.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Alright draggers!  Just to let you know, i am drinking red wine and enjoying some rather fine spliffage.  Hope you're all enjoying your Loseday


 
Outrageous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

now it is raining in NW1   and they predicted this in the weather forecast this morning - did I take any precautions and bring  a coat? 

no


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

If it's any consolation it's not exactly lashing. Yet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If it's any consolation it's not exactly lashing. Yet.


 
I only got slightly moist


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2011)

I am lashed but it is not raining now. 
Need sofa and sleep now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> does it cost to renew? I STILL have an old stylie paper licence.


 
Twenty quid, plus a fiver in the machine for a new photo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2011)

I managed to miss the rain!


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 5, 2011)

I wore shoes & socks yesterday and a long sleeve top and proper melted so today I was all T-shirt & sandals & it rained!...tomorrow I'm adding a cardi but still sticking with the sandals.

I cocked up today and will have to face the consquences tomorrow. I forgot to buy our euromillions tickets... I was meant to get 14 lucky dips but didn't remember till half eight. Some folk know already but others I still need to face. Could anyone sue me? LOL. I'm bloody relieved that it has rolled over again!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I wore shoes & socks yesterday and a long sleeve top and proper melted so today I was all T-shirt & sandals & it rained!...tomorrow I'm adding a cardi but still sticking with the sandals.
> 
> I cocked up today and will have to face the consquences tomorrow. I forgot to buy our euromillions tickets... I was meant to get 14 lucky dips but didn't remember till half eight. Some folk know already but others I still need to face. Could anyone sue me? LOL. I'm bloody relieved that it has rolled over again!


if it was this bad today, just think what tomorrow's got in store for you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> now it is raining in NW1   and they predicted this in the weather forecast this morning - did I take any precautions and bring  a coat?
> 
> no


 
haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning dragdogs. 
Humpday and phonehack day 

Better sleeps and time to get on the drag bus again.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Twenty quid, plus a fiver in the machine for a new photo



and that is every 10 years? 


worse than Nazi Germany, etc 


I've had the paper licence since 97 - haven't moved so no need to change it, or shell out


morning all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I cocked up today and will have to face the consquences tomorrow. I forgot to buy our euromillions tickets... I was meant to get 14 lucky dips but didn't remember till half eight. Some folk know already but others I still need to face. Could anyone sue me? LOL. I'm bloody relieved that it has rolled over again!


 
Were they lucky dips or chosen numbers? 
It could have been a shitload worse!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's going to be about a billion pounds on Friday isn't it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> I cocked up today and will have to face the consquences tomorrow. I forgot to buy our euromillions tickets... I was meant to get 14 lucky dips but didn't remember till half eight. Some folk know already but others I still need to face. Could anyone sue me? LOL. *I'm bloody relieved that it has rolled over again*!



Hopefully this will count in your favour moonsi.

Morning all.
*yawns*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It's going to be about a billion pounds on Friday isn't it?


 
Might be finally worth buying a ticket? Or should I wait until it reaches a GazillionTrillion Pounds?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning! 



marty21 said:


> and that is every 10 years?
> 
> 
> worse than Nazi Germany, etc


 
Aye, robbing gits.  And they don't even pay the postage for sending them the stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all - I am dragging at home today which is good 'cos I feel shit 

Am trying to summon the energy to make a pot of tea....or maybe coffee, mmmm...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

There has just been an advert for "Dotty Bingo" which just made me think of Dot Communist


----------



## hiccup (Jul 6, 2011)

Ate too many crumpets for breakfast. Feel very subdued now. Need to find an undemanding task to do for a couple of hours.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuntboss is finally taking her turn making some tea.  Maybe my strike has made a difference


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is finally taking her turn making some tea.  Maybe my strike has made a difference



Make sure it's a big cup!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss is finally taking her turn making some tea.  Maybe my strike has made a difference



VICTORY!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Office now running at 60% until next Loseday. 

This is good but means actual working


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Fucking hell - just spent an hour trying to get logmein remote access to work. I have played Lady Macbeth twice and showed less anger, tears, fury and emotion than I did in the last 60 minutes


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Dragging from Casa TruXta today, yay! Naked from the waist down again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuntboss being annoying so I reckon it's nearly a time for an early lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Dragging from Casa TruXta today, yay! Naked from the waist down again.


 
And once again no pics to prove this 

I am dragging from Casa Goth but am fully clothed I'm afraid!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cuntboss being annoying so I reckon it's nearly a time for an early lunch


 
good move - I'm hungry and will be having a midday lunch too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And once again no pics to prove this
> 
> I am dragging from Casa Goth but am fully clothed I'm afraid!


 
this is bad news


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is bad news


 
I am expecting a parcel delivery and don't want it to turn into some soft porn scenario...well not today at least!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And once again no pics to prove this
> 
> I am dragging from Casa Goth but am fully clothed I'm afraid!



Bit poor quality and there's no timer on the webcam...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

someone think of a porn competition I can do on twitter, I've got shit to give away.

I'm going wood green, will post from the bus etc etc.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bit poor quality and there's no timer on the webcam...
> 
> View attachment 16195


 
Weeeeee ...bottom action, I like it! *runs around in an excited circle*!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bit poor quality and there's no timer on the webcam...
> 
> View attachment 16195


 
you haven't quite finished getting dresssed


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you haven't quite finished getting dresssed


 
It's as finished as it's gonna get for the time being.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you haven't quite finished getting dresssed


 
Just 'cos it's usually you who forgets to put pants on....now it's TruXta!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just 'cos it's usually you who forgets to put pants on....now it's TruXta!!



well...yes


but I generally do cover that up with trousers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope the postie arrives soon with my package. I am flagging and need to go to bed


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Ill, QoG?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ill, QoG?


 
Just annoying multiple sclerosis stuff - got really bad fatigue today and my legs are hurting a lot. The hot weather has made my symptoms worse, especially during the night which means I haven't slept well which makes the fatigue worse etc. etc..


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

My cough is going away at last. I hate coughing like that, barking like an asthmatic dog for a week now. Worst at night, so poor sleep = longer restitution. And I'm supposed to be really fucking busy too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Plus the cat is upstairs on the bed so it means I can annoy...I mean play with him!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just annoying multiple sclerosis stuff - got really bad fatigue today and my legs are hurting a lot. The hot weather has made my symptoms worse, especially during the night which means I haven't slept well which makes the fatigue worse etc. etc..


 
everyone always bloody forgets we are ill EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY TIL WE SNUFF IT 

I am sick of constantly fucking repeating myself 

eta: fucking sunshine.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2011)

(((QoG)))
I hope you're feeling better soon.  At least the night time temps have dropped a bit now though.

I've been in a meeting this morning where there was cake.  I have eaten far to much of it so my lunchtime Zumba class seems extra relevant.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus the cat is upstairs on the bed so it means I can annoy...I mean play with him!!


 
squeez teh kitteh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> My cough is going away at last. I hate coughing like that, *barking like an asthmatic dog* for a week now. Worst at night, so poor sleep = longer restitution. And I'm supposed to be really fucking busy too.


 
Good description  

There seems to be a really bad cough thing going round at the moment. Mr. QofG's has had a hacking cough for a week or so now now, plus a sore throat, and a friend at work has had the same. Nasty


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

oh, I forgot to ask... is that manky pathetic looking shrimp dead yet?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Must be the same shit then, QoG. I was absolutely fine last Monday going into work, by end of the day I had a sore throat and a temperature.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> oh, I forgot to ask... is that manky pathetic looking shrimp dead yet?


 
Lol  I mean poor (((mr. big shrimp)))!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol  I mean poor (((mr. big shrimp)))!!


 
I'm always lolling about badgers' shrimp.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

In other news, my first band practice in 6 years has been postponed til next week.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

got time to brush up on the skillz then init, boyo


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

It's only for a one-off gig t_p. Mate is getting married and her band is playing in the wedding, they needed more bods and I put my hand up. It should stop me from getting very drunk very early at least.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2011)

weddings are well boring and shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> weddings are well boring and shit.


 
I enjoyed mine   Plus at the last one I went to a friend tried to erotically strangle another friend in some kind of simulated sex act while dancing  He wasn't seen at breakfast the morning after!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone on google+ btw? I am not sure I can be arsed at the mo so will probably wait and then jump on the bandwaggon when it's mega-successful!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

I generally enjoy weddings, unless you have to spend too much to do it. Else, free food and booze, what's not to like?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

pissing down in NW1 - Luckily I have returned from lunch - and I drove in today, so will only get slightly moist getting to the car later (if it continues to rain)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone on google+ btw? I am not sure I can be arsed at the mo so will probably wait and then jump on the bandwaggon when it's mega-successful!


 
It won't let me join at the moment, but I probably will end up joining eventually


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anyone on google+ btw? I am not sure I can be arsed at the mo so will probably wait and then jump on the bandwaggon when it's mega-successful!



had an invite but it won't let me in


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

it's suddenly sunny again


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> weddings are well boring and shit.


 
This is generally true.  A few of my mates have been engaged for a while, so hope they are in no hurry to set dates


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's suddenly sunny again


 
Sky is going black over Newcastle at the moment, hopefully some thunder soon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Irish weddings are usually entertaining, mostly due to the potential for violence - this can also happen at Irish funerals.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Package has arrived - hurrah! - so may retire to bed for a while.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Package has arrived - hurrah! - so may retire to bed for a while.


 
pron?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pron?


 
It does sound very ominous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It does sound very ominous


 
I think i can hear some sort of squeaking, and russling


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I STUNNED the cafe today, been going in there at least once a week for about 18 months, after the initial experimentation, settled for the same thing every time - coffee and a sausage and egg sarnie - sometimes I will vary the order by having it toasted. Today just as she was about to say 'the usual' I said NO! Today I want something different - I will have a bacon sandwich, and the bacon shall be well done! 

And I did, and it was.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

You mad, marty!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

You're lucky she didn't pass out with the shock


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You mad, marty!


 
it's how I roll


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You're lucky she didn't pass out with the shock


 
she did go slightly pale


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pron?


 


neonwilderness said:


> It does sound very ominous



Well it was from Ann Summers 






(they sell nice 'ordinary' undies - as well as more niche items! - and have a sale on at the mo)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy busy busy busy busy here!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well it was from Ann Summers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niche items or ordinary?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Busy busy busy busy busy here!!!!


 
this is not good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is not good


 
No  

Oh well, getting shit done and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Where is my OtterBox HTC Desire HD Defender Case???? 
I ordered and paid for it back on the 25th of June and STILL waiting for it  

@ Qoggy 

http://www.lasenza.co.uk/special-offers/promo-300326.htm?affID=3003&utm_id=3003&network=buyat


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is my OtterBox HTC Desire HD Defender Case????
> I ordered and paid for it back on the 25th of June and STILL waiting for it
> 
> @ Qoggy
> ...


 
this is not good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.lasenza.co.uk/special-offers/promo-300326.htm?affID=3003&utm_id=3003&network=buyat


 
What this? ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is my OtterBox HTC Desire HD Defender Case????
> I ordered and paid for it back on the 25th of June and STILL waiting for it
> 
> @ Qoggy
> ...


 
Ooooh thank you!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What this? ^


 
no the other thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

The rain has arrived in Maidenhead!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no the other thing


 
Phew ^ 

In other news it is nearly 4pm and I wanna go home now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

Newbies first big project is happening at the moment and I can see his cavalier attitude is going to become a problem.  Think the shit might hit the fan when the projects director is in tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

What is happening with lazyboss by the way?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The rain has arrived in Maidenhead!


 
It came down for half hour about 2pm here but sun has got his hat on again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbies first big project is happening at the moment and I can see his cavalier attitude is going to become a problem.  Think the shit might hit the fan when the projects director is in tomorrow


 
Opps! Are you going to sit in the office and pretend not to listen if he gets told off


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is happening with lazyboss by the way?


 
all gone a bit quiet, some stuff happened and we thought he was for the chop, then nothing else happens, although he is due to see big boss next week, and he has suddenly started doing work, and being pleasant to people - which is a bit yukky tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

no rain here yet, but I drove in, so I'm all right jack - and i can look for big puddles to drive through very quickly and splash people at bus stops


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he has suddenly started doing work, and being pleasant to people - which is a bit yukky tbf


 
He disgusts me more now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Opps! Are you going to sit in the office and pretend not to listen if he gets told off


 
Well I'm kinda involved now, just re-drawn one of the designs (that he brought when he joined us from our competitors) properly and half the stuff doesn't fit now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> all gone a bit quiet, some stuff happened and we thought he was for the chop, then nothing else happens, although he is due to see big boss next week


 
Maybe he will disappear at that meeting and they will deny he ever existed


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he will disappear at that meeting and they will deny he ever existed


 
^^^ this is very possible


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he will disappear at that meeting and they will deny he ever existed


 
CIA cover up ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I might cunt off early doors


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Well I'm kinda involved now, just re-drawn one of the designs (that he brought when he joined us from our competitors) properly and half the stuff doesn't fit now


 
I think you need to practice your innocent yet sympathetic face....then feel smug


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Cider or fags on the way home? 
Have just enough cash for one or the other


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cider or fags on the way home?
> Have just enough cash for one or the other


 

Fags - you'll miss those more than cider


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Cider.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Cider.


 
Alkie!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

Off in 5


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Softie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2011)

cons- unexpected 4 am start tomorow due to maintanence on the extraction systems meaning we can't work once the extraction engineer comes in

Pros- early finish


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been in since 7am where upon I had a student waiting to spend the next 8 hours with me so i had to be all fluffy & motivated! First thing my boss asked if there was anything I had to handover (we all sit around a round table) & I had to own up to foegetting to put the euro-millions on... There are still a few folk that don't know. Still we are going for it again on Friday & I have been trusted to get the lucky dips in.

Had a surprise lunch of various pizzas provided by a rep and some fruity fruit juice. I now have just under 3 hours left to work & then 2 blissfull days off beckon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fags - you'll miss those more than cider


 


TruXta said:


> Cider.


 
Got one cider and ten 'estate fags' in the end. Owe the shop 6p now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Got one cider and ten 'estate fags' in the end. Owe the shop 6p now



Good compromise


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd say a quick hello. 
Back at work full time and soooooo busy with end of year stuff to be done. 
Out of the house over 12hrs a day and exhausted but still positive. 

Miss you guys x x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Just thought I'd say a quick hello.
> Back at work full time and soooooo busy with end of year stuff to be done.
> Out of the house over 12hrs a day and exhausted but still positive.
> 
> Miss you guys x x


 
Big hug and kisses you too, glad as is positive x

I have retired to bed in a feeble way!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2011)

So how's everyone's week going then?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's everyone's week going then?


 
Okay so far drag daddy  

Fizzy Lizard yet?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Okay so far drag daddy
> 
> Fizzy Lizard yet?


 
no fizzy lizard yet, but there's still two days left


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's everyone's week going then?


busy, knackered, pretty shit 

Good week off so far?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> busy, knackered, pretty shit
> 
> Good week off so far?


 
I'm sunburnt and there's sand in all my clothes, so yes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic  is it in yer bed too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's everyone's week going then?



Hello *waves* 



machine cat said:


> I'm sunburnt and there's sand in all my clothes, so yes



Have you built a sandcastle....have you, have you!!!?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Fantastic  is it in yer bed too?


 
I forced myself to shower 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Hello *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you built a sandcastle....have you, have you!!!?


 
I tried to, but machine kitten kept filling the moat with sand!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I forced myself to shower
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to, but machine kitten kept filling the moat with sand!


 


I hope that he has buried you in sand....this was a favourite of mine when i was little, covering my brother with sand so only his head was visible


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

MC earlier


----------



## machine cat (Jul 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope that he has buried you in sand....this was a favourite of mine when i was little, covering my brother with sand so only his head was visible


 
He's not old enough to do that yet, but he's an expert in winding me up 



neonwilderness said:


> MC earlier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Just thought I'd say a quick hello.
> Back at work full time and soooooo busy with end of year stuff to be done.
> Out of the house over 12hrs a day and exhausted but still positive.


 
Six weeks holiday soon isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> MC earlier


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent photo  

Yawn, rain and delays with water leaks so far this morning. I can't feel grumpy though as it is Friday Eve and the Murdoch fun continues to entertain me no end


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

meh, Thursday, want this week over with already.

Morning all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning Marty  

Weekend soon. 
Will there be sun and beer?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Country Show down south 16/17th?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Marty
> 
> Weekend soon.
> Will there be sun and beer?



hopefully both - you heading up to leyton for the goodbye drinks to those Kiwis?



Badgers said:


> Country Show down south 16/17th?



hopefully the Sunday yes.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning, lads. Hospital today.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 7, 2011)

I got a competition on my twitter to win a free month membership to porn, anyone who wants to enter go to my twitter and re-tweet & follow me and you could like well win free shit, lads.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 7, 2011)

this little dragger is still in bed...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 7, 2011)

This morning, I am mostly looking at pictures of UFOs


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 7, 2011)

Is that work related hiccup?

I've had a really bad start to the day.
I've just found out that after 5 years of sharing a small office with 1 (lovely) colleague, that I'm facing open plan hell very shortly.
Possibly by 1st August, but definitely by the end of the year


----------



## hiccup (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup, work-related UFOs.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> hopefully both - you heading up to leyton for the goodbye drinks to those Kiwis?



Yup, wonder if they will _actually_ leave this time? 



marty21 said:


> hopefully the Sunday yes.



Good work fella. 
You can come to mine before for tea and scones


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yup, wonder if they will _actually_ leave this time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think it is their 10th leaving do

I'm losing all faith tbf

tea and scones sounds good!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

In other news we had the bailiffs round this morning. 
Letter under the door relating to a debt owed by a company unrelated to us but with one word the same in their company name. 
Called them and they said they are coming back later to gain entry.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news we had the bailiffs round this morning.
> Letter under the door relating to a debt owed by a company unrelated to us but with one word the same in their company name.
> Called them and they said they are coming back later to gain entry.


 
excellent news


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

I heard Brixton is now an island in places, burst water mains and that - how are you coping Badgers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning all!

Bit of a subdued drag here as I have a splitting headache that I can't shift. Came on last night and despite dosing myself up on paracetemol/coedine I still feel terrible


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> excellent news



It has caused worry and irritation here. 
Personally I relish this sort of thing  



marty21 said:


> I heard Brixton is now an island in places, burst water mains and that - how are you coping Badgers?


 
It has been flooding all week. We are mainly okay as it is on the road across from us but a lot of brown water getting deeper and nearer our place.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It has caused worry and irritation here.
> Personally I relish this sort of thing
> 
> 
> ...



bad times  - re brown water 
good times - re bailiff action 


I once attended an eviction (a sad part of my job really) when the bailiff's car was clamped and towed away - he was


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Apparently Newcastle is going to be the warmest place in the UK today  *checks to see if neon is wearing shorts * whereas London - and Maidenhead - will be pissy wet *stares at the rain out the window *


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

raining now in NW1 - Thankfully I am prepared for this, I bought my mac in a sac


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Pissing down here in SW18, just really got heavy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> raining now in NW1 - Thankfully I am prepared for this, I bought my mac in a sac


 
It was raining when I left Maidenhead so I have my brolly with me. Pissing down in W1T now as well


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't have the sac bit of the mac in a sac, alas, so it's just stuffed in my manbag


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I don't have the sac bit of the mac in a sac, alas, so it's just stuffed in my *manbag*



You are so metrosexual marty


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 7, 2011)

my competition is going shit, no one wants free porn.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

Fakkin rain!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my competition is going shit, no one wants free porn.



 How was the doc's?



TruXta said:


> Fakkin rain!



Do you have any pants on though, that is what we ...I....need to know!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 7, 2011)

I aint been yet, me appt is at 2pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I aint been yet, me appt is at 2pm


 
Ahh - hope it goes okay


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you have any pants on though, that is what we ...I....need to know!


 
I do, have to go into work today. In this FAKKIN RAIN.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Another boring day in the office! Though someone has broken our fire door


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I do, have to go into work today. In this FAKKIN RAIN.


 
Waterproof pants


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

bailiffs yet Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Waterproof pants


 
I forgot my water proof trousers - my swishy pants


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

Busy morning! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Apparently Newcastle is going to be the warmest place in the UK today  *checks to see if neon is wearing shorts *


 
I will be later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be later



Oh really *waggles eyebrows*!

I don't think I own a pair of shorts - not counting jim-jam style ones. Shorts just make me look like an overgrown scout


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shorts just make me look like an overgrown scout


 
All over the screen now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you think London will flood and we'll all get sent home? I hope so!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

It's stopped raining!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are so metrosexual marty


 
no way - I am so not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do you think London will flood and we'll all get sent home? I hope so!


 
Boss Man said he was surprised I am in today.
I am in


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man said he was surprised I am in today.
> I am in


 
you need to go home and fill sandbags


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no way - I am so not


 
Yes way!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man said he was surprised I am in today.
> I am in


 
Oh no, I forgot about the Brixton burst water main thing  Is it awful


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh no, I forgot about the Brixton burst water main thing  Is it awful


 
It is not good but my yard is okay but the sound of things.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is not good but my yard is okay but the sound of things.


 
I hope everything is okay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Still rather dull here despite the influx of some work. Boss is at lunch and the newbie has gone to "heat yo his soup"...which I do hope isn't a euphamism


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Just me and Boss Man left now. 
He will be off in an hour or too. 

heh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just me and Boss Man left now.
> He will be off in an hour or too.
> 
> heh


 
Early departure for Mr. Badgers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Early departure for Mr. Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

Already in hand


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2011)

was three hours late today. Overslept.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> was three hours late today. Overslept.


 
Opps ! Were they okay about it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> was three hours late today. Overslept.


 
So the 4am start was not ideal then


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2011)

they apologised to me for the short notice on the shift timechange as it meant I'd overslept and lost out on earning hours.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 7, 2011)

bloody lol & tsk tsk at 3 hours late! Though I did once sleep in for a night shift in the winter.

Today I have bought works lucky dips for the euro millions draw tomorrow & also turned down a shift as I have a cinema/curry/pub date with my BF laters. Plus I just didn't want to go to work.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

In work now... Lethargic wouldn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes way!


 
*belches* 

*sinks can of special brew* 


*pulls another can of special brew from his manbag*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> they apologised to me for the short notice on the shift timechange as it meant I'd overslept and lost out on earning hours.


 
 apart from the lost earnings of course


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

we better up our posting rate , that NOTW thread is flying atm


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we better up our posting rate , that NOTW thread is flying atm


 
Yeah, should we boycott it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *belches*
> 
> *sinks can of special brew*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah right - bet it is hand crafted manchurian hemp lager, metroboy!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, should we boycott it?


 
absolutely!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah right - bet it is hand crafted manchurian hemp lager, metroboy!!


 
you called me a boy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got phoned by a runner-up from the Apprentice


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just got phoned by a runner-up from the Apprentice



tell them you don't speak to lossers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> tell them you don't speak to lossers


 
I know, dealing with two of them! 
One did not even make the final and the other was only a runner up


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

Name names!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it nearly 5?  Flagging a bit now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

too tired for college


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Name names!


 
They are losers and will be buried in unmarked graves


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They are losers and will be buried in unmarked graves


 
Oh.... is it that type of contract?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it nearly 5?  Flagging a bit now


 


diddlybiddly said:


> too tired for college


 
Bad innit? 
Freeday soon though soldiers!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

LMAO, need to leave the house at about 8am (maybe earlier on Saturday)  

I'm booking a day off soon!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> LMAO, need to leave the house at about 8am (maybe earlier on Saturday)
> 
> I'm booking a day off soon!



Oh dear, I need one off soon. 
Going here on Friday next week which should be a laugh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it nearly 5?  Flagging a bit now







diddlybiddly said:


> too tired for college







Badgers said:


> I just got phoned by a runner-up from the Apprentice



Fucking losers....though if it was that Tom bloke I quite fancy him, ask him if he likes chubby northerners who don't look good in shorts?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

What, Tom the nodding dog? I liked the way he ripped Melody a new one last night tho.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

I am all alone here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Going here on Friday next week which should be a laugh


 


> We're not dead yet!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
I have a meeting there at 11am but stand out like a sore thumb


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What, Tom the nodding dog? I liked the way he ripped Melody a new one last night tho.


 
I missed it last night..but yes, that Tom.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have a meeting there at 11am but stand out like a sore thumb


 
Nah, all the ladies will swarm round you piching your cheeks and saying "Oooh, isn't he a little cutie!"


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I know, dealing with two of them!
> One did not even make the final and the other was only a runner up


 
you need to give them some tasks to do before you agree to speak to them, start them off with a small one so they can gain some confidence 

Improve the PR of the News of the World.

small steps and that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have a meeting there at 11am but stand out like a sore thumb


 
Go dressed up like Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Go dressed up like Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Go dressed up like Mrs Doubtfire


 
that will be easy, he won't have to change at all


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that will be easy, he won't have to change at all


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that will be easy, he won't have to change at all


 
Might have to loose the cider?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


>


 
open goal - back of the net


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Might have to loose the cider?


 
put it in a nice hip flask


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

Right I am off for a hopefully *looks at the weather* dry journey home!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be later



Are you wearing shorts yet? 

Drag home interrupted by Mr. Rather Dull - one of the regular commuters - who is nice but, well, boring. He talks to me as if I know all the details of his life when all I really know about him is that we get the same train! Luckily he fell asleep so I was able to read.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2011)

evening draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> evening draggers



Evening! How's it going?

Are you sandy? And are you wearing shorts?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Evening! How's it going?
> 
> Are you sandy? And are you wearing shorts?


 
We're back home and it's chucking it down so sadly no sand or shorts 
Was going to go to Fizzy Lizard today but decided to check out their rival the "Magical Forest" instead  I have to say I was impressed... not only with the slides and climbing frame, but also the amount of milfs and good tea making skills


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We're back home and it's chucking it down so sadly no sand or shorts
> Was going to go to Fizzy Lizard today but decided to check out their rival the "Magical Forest" instead  I have to say I was impressed... not only with the slides and climbing frame, but also the *amount of milfs and good tea making skills *



I like your priorities


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

Home again, home again... *passes out*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2011)

want a cup of tea love?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye, ta love. Milk no sugar


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2011)

here ya go, now stick the radio on and put your feet up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2011)

*slurps sips slowly*

Cheers Paulie. x


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you wearing shorts yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Up at 4am on the dot today?? 
Possibly a desire to get Freeday out the way?? 

Ah well, 80% of the week done now, a few large coffees and then early start for the week.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

What people keyboards look like on a Friday afternoon:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Was going to go to Fizzy Lizard today but decided to check out their rival the "Magical Forest" instead


 
So if you HAD to choose would it be Fizzy Lizard or Magical Forest? 



machine cat said:


> I have to say I was impressed... not only with the slides and climbing frame, but also the amount of milfs and good tea making skills



Snigger


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

morning all - Friday at last, seems to have been a 17 day week.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

How do Mart?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning neon, how are the targets looking?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

Would 20k by the end of the month be pushing it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Would 20k by the end of the month be pushing it?


 
We might struggle there
Especially with c*nts nipping off on holiday as they please


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

We should aim high though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We should aim high though


 
The draggers are known for achievement


----------



## hiccup (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The draggers are known for achievement


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

i've achieved sitting around in my pants eating toast so far today 

wah for the morning then am done, hoobleedingray!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've achieved sitting around in my pants eating toast so far today
> 
> wah for the morning then am done, hoobleedingray!!!!!


 
Good times ^ 

I am considering a kebab.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 16235



That has cheered up my morning no end *bookmarks as a screensaver* 

I also like the way the cat is eyeing up your toes!



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've achieved *sitting around in my pants eating toast* so far today
> 
> wah for the morning then am done, hoobleedingray!!!!!



I approve of this


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That has cheered up my morning no end *bookmarks as a screensaver*
> 
> I also like the way the cat is eyeing up your toes!


 
I think that was the first time all night where she hadn't been sat in front of the TV


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 8, 2011)

I gotta decide if I want interferon injections or not :\


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Big decision mate. Have the docs said it will help? I've read it only helps some people and side effects ain't great.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I gotta decide if I want interferon injections or not :\


 
Oh dear, that is not a good choice to make  

x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I gotta decide if I want interferon injections or not :\


 
That is a tough one. 

I fucking hate them if I am being totally honest (I am on Rebif, the 3 times a week one). I get horrid side effects - though that is partly my fault as I should take some paracetemol/ibuprofen before the injection which does stop the flu like symptoms but I am angry that something that should help me requires me to take even more drugs. Oh and I think rebif can also make fatigue worse and also affect your legs, not sure about the other interferons - I would double check this with your MS nurse/neuro. 

The injections themselves, using the injector pen, are really easy ....except I have managed to develop a phobia of needles so am finding it really hard to do them  Plus if you rotate through all the injection sights (thigh, tummy, back of the upper arm, top of the buttock) you will probably need someone to help with the last two as I can't contort myself into a position when I can inject myself in the arse!

Also, you can get round red marks about the injection sight which last a while so for your web-cam stuff you may not want to inject yourself somewhere where they can be seen.

As to whether they do any good, I really don't know. I have felt like shit this week and am obviously having some kind of relapse but whether it would be worse if I wasn't on the rebif I don't know. However neither have I had a major relapse i.e. needing treatment, hospitalisation, steroids etc.. since being on them. 

I have been seriously thinking of coming off the injections tbh but am staying on them at the moment because it is hard to get back into the programme once you opt out plus I am hoping to go onto tablets, if and when, so am holding out for that.

Only advice I can really give is find out as much as you can regarding side effects, how effective the different interferons are and also try to get info from people using them.  

Good luck x


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't hold out any hope for tablets, my neuro said it costs £42k a year for each person and like they prob wont get any funded at all for a couple of years and they dunno whether they are just gonna be for people who are needle phobic etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I wouldn't hold out any hope for tablets, my neuro said it costs £42k a year for each person and like they prob wont get any funded at all for a couple of years and they dunno whether they are just gonna be for people who are needle phobic etc


 
Really ? My MS Nurse mentioned that it may be a couple of years or so before they were available but we didn't get as far as funding etc.. I did try and get on the trail for them but they turned we down, the bastards


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Also, you can get round red marks about the injection sight which last a while so for your web-cam stuff you may not want to inject yourself somewhere where they can be seen.


 
Or maybe develop it into a niche market? I don't really have anything constructive to say


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or maybe develop it into a niche market? I don't really have anything constructive to say


 
When I first started with the injections the MS Nurse talked about injection type reactions and how I might want to avoid injecting on my tummy when I wanted to wear a bikini....and all I remember thinking was "I never wear a bikini!" and feeling like a failure


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or maybe develop it into a niche market? I don't really have anything constructive to say


injection porn, hmm, liking your thinking there, good creative stuff for freeday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I first started with the injections the MS Nurse talked about injection type reactions and how I might want to avoid injecting on my tummy when I wanted to wear a bikini....and all I remember thinking was "I never wear a bikini!" and feeling like a failure


 
She obviously hadn't realised you were from Yorkshire


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> injection porn, hmm, liking your thinking there, good creative stuff for freeday


 
Thinking outside the box


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Thinking outside the box


blue sky thinking at its finest, purple cow levels of invention, pushing the envelope


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> blue sky thinking at its finest, purple cow levels of invention, pushing the envelope


 


I'd better go for lunch, can't be too productive on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> injection porn, hmm, liking your thinking there, good creative stuff for freeday



Urgh no stop with the needle porn stuff.....though I bet there's a market for it *considers career move* 



neonwilderness said:


> She obviously hadn't realised you were from Yorkshire



Me in Scarborough last year


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Urgh no stop with the needle porn stuff.....though I bet there's a market for it *considers career move*


well, interestingly, my encyclopedia of unusual sexual practices (more than 750 entries and 150 original illustrations) by someone called brenda love, under the heading "phlebotomy" (phlebo: veins; tomy: to cut) which covers the practice of blood letting (noting its ancient origins and use in magical rituals) says "_people often combine bleeding with masturbation, enjoying the similtaneous sexual relief that each offers....Techniques include..puncturing a vien with a hypodermic needle_" so there you go.



QueenOfGoths said:


> Me in Scarborough last year


i think i'd prefer this to phlebotomy tbh with you


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

i've got some hot dentist porn that includes loads of mouth injections.

rule 34 ennit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> i've got some hot dentist porn that includes loads of mouth injections.
> 
> rule 34 ennit


 
That's not erotic *checks wank bank.. er ... I mean mental image again to make sure* ... yeah, not erotic!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me in Scarborough last year


 
You seem to be missing your flat cap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You seem to be missing your flat cap


 
My racing pigeon flew off with it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My racing pigeon flew off with it


 
Johnny Foreigner must have started it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

You seem to be missing your cap flap?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You seem to be missing your cap flap?


 
Have you, or are you, having a kebab is what we need to know?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you, or are you, having a kebab is what we need to know?


 
We need answers!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

i just had some tasty warm tortilla


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We need answers!



He's probably licking chilli sauce from his fingers as we type 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just had some tasty warm tortilla



With anything...like lots of melted cheese


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> With anything...like lots of melted cheese


nope, just a straight-up wedge of spanish tortilla, i might go and buy another piece as i still feel peckish..


----------



## Thraex (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We might struggle there
> Especially with c*nts nipping off on holiday as they please



Perhaps you are requiring more draggers?

My drag has been "a game of two halves" this week. Loads to do this afternoon but I fear my will to live this drag is disappearing faster than a fast thing being chased by nasty fast things.

At least my cheese and onion roll has about three onions in it so my colleagues will avoid talking to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nope, just a straight-up wedge of spanish tortilla, i might go and buy another piece as i still feel peckish..


 
Ahhh, I thought you meant tortilla chips! Spanish tortilla is lush


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you, or are you, having a kebab is what we need to know?


 


neonwilderness said:


> We need answers!


 
Got the chicken winner kebab again. 
Pot of garlic sauce (30p) on the side which is not really doing it for me. 
Chicken is delicious and juicy but pittas just a little on the dry side today. 
Salad a bit heavy on lettuce/red cabbage but light on green chillis, tomato on onion. 

7/10 overall


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Perhaps you are requiring more draggers?
> 
> My drag has been "a game of two halves" this week. Loads to do this afternoon but I fear my will to live this drag is disappearing faster than a fast thing being chased by nasty fast things.
> 
> At least my cheese and onion roll has about three onions in it so my colleagues will avoid talking to me.



Hello ! I had forgotten how nice raw onion is until I went up to Mum and Dad's recently and had some - homegrown as well! - with cheese and pork pie. It was eye-wateringly fantastic!



Badgers said:


> Got the chicken winner kebab again.
> Pot of garlic sauce (30p) on the side which is not really doing it for me.
> Chicken is delicious and juicy but pittas just a little on the dry side today.
> Salad a bit heavy on lettuce/red cabbage but light on green chillis, tomato on onion.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Perhaps you are requiring more draggers?



Welcome  

We need more people with the brutal post count targets set!! 



dragonwolf said:


> At least my cheese and onion roll has about three onions in it so my colleagues will avoid talking to me.


 
Excellent choice, would have worked better with a heavy meal of beans/pulses last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm having salami and salad, there have been complaints about the smell


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> At least my cheese and onion roll has about three onions in it so my colleagues will avoid talking to me.


 
Silver linings and all that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm having salami and salad, there have been complaints about the smell



Have you been chasing people round the office shouting "smell my salami!"....you should!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We need more people with the brutal post count targets set!!


What does that even mean?


----------



## Thraex (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm now under heavy surveillance in the office...cute HR lady...cute, but HR - is that even allowed?

In other news I'm extremely upset with Kiera Knightly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> I'm now under heavy surveillance in the office...cute HR lady...cute, but HR - is that even allowed?
> 
> In other news *I'm extremely upset with Kiera Knightly*.


 
Has she stolen some of your onion ?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

busy busy morning - only a few hours to go now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> What does that even mean?


 
It means you're not posting enough


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> In other news I'm extremely upset with Kiera Knightly.



She gets a rise out of me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you been chasing people round the office shouting "smell my salami!"....you should!


 
Better than "smell my sausage" I suppose


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It means you're not posting enough


Don't have the energy to lift my fingers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Don't have the energy to lift my fingers


 
Get your PA on it then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Better than "smell my sausage" I suppose


 
You can save that for the Christmas party


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get your PA on it then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get your PA on it then


PA? Like speakers and amps? 

In other news today is definitely POEETS day!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Just got emailed by a woman called Scarlett Pizza


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

it's not even 3pm yet!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's not even 3pm yet!


 
Fuck, you're right.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Fuck, you're right.


 
worse than nazi germany, etc


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's not even 3pm yet!


 
Half 4 finish though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

I might sneak off at 4


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2011)

bye, i'm off to watch the tour 

have a good weekend draggers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Blimey, feels like it should be past 4pm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bye, i'm off to watch the tour
> 
> have a good weekend draggers


de france? 

have a good un PT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bye, i'm off to watch the tour
> 
> have a good weekend draggers



But...



diddlybiddly said:


> I might sneak off at 4



But......

....IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Bunchs of cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ....IT'S NOT FAIR


I've worked two WHOLE weeks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I've worked two WHOLE weeks


 
336 hours?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I've worked two WHOLE weeks


 
suppose it's alright then *grumble grumble*!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 336 hours?


YES * 



*this might not be strictly true


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> suppose it's alright then *grumble grumble*!!


don't cave so easily woman


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> *this might not be strictly true


 
Do you work for the NOTW?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> don't cave so easily woman


 
*grumble grumble*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Half 4 finish though


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I might sneak off at 4


 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> bye, i'm off to watch the tour
> 
> have a good weekend draggers


 
all three of yous see post below 



Badgers said:


> Bunchs of cunts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> don't cave so easily woman


 
She would be rubbish on the picket lines


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

well at least it is past 3 now, still 2 hours away from FREEDOM


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She would be rubbish on the picket lines


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> all three of yous see post below


 
Good post for 54k


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2011)

Concentration not great this afternoon and the data cleansing I'm doing is terminally dull, but at least I can take regular breaks to keep watching the NotW train wreck...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Concentration not great this afternoon and the data cleansing I'm doing is terminally dull, but at least I can take regular breaks to *keep watching the NotW train wreck*...



It's great isn't it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's great isn't it


 
Next week the Sun thread starts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good post for 54k


 
He nails it every time


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good post for 54k


 
I didn't notice that 54k was coming up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I didn't notice that 54k was coming up


 
He nails it every time


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He nails it every time


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

Past 4pm people, stay focused on peeling back the onion


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Past 4pm people, stay focused on peeling back the onion


 
golden hour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Just over 20 minutes for me - thank fuck 'cos my legs are borked!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, nearly time for me to go. Laters and good weekend y'all


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right, nearly time for me to go. Laters and good weekend y'all


 
Laters 

I'm STILL here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 8, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Laters
> 
> I'm STILL here


 
I am GOING


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

I am gearing up to go but getting a lift so waiting for Radio Woman.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I am GOING


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

Cider lift?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Cider lift?



I need it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I might have a beer after work too. Not had a drop since Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Cider lift?


 


marty21 said:


> I need it


 


TruXta said:


> I think I might have a beer after work too. Not had a drop since Saturday.


 
I might be able to have a snifter. 
Off to Canary Wharf quickly, then back to Brixton to get on with the business of the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

10 beautiful minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

5 here


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 5 here


 
I might leave in 2


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, I'm off - laters xx


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Didn't leave til gone half four  but home now... might get a kip in before the boy gets home


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2011)

District Line 
No cider


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2011)

Can't sleep, might drink


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

Off to the pub for one or two. No, really. One or two.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So if you HAD to choose would it be Fizzy Lizard or Magical Forest?


 

I'll have to give them both another go before I make such a decision.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yawn, yawn, yawn.......


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Monday already. That was too quick and the fun of the week is here again. At least the sun is out and there are plenty of shopping days till Christmas


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep, the misery of Monday morning has arrived, I feel for those that are not blessed with leave at this difficult time - LIKE ME!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Harsh return?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Harsh return?


 
60 unread emails, a pile of files on my desk and an RMT flyer on my chair


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning!



machine cat said:


> 60 unread emails, a pile of files on my desk and an RMT flyer on my chair


 Did grandma buy you a NOTW?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> Did grandma buy you a NOTW?


 


She's not in today so I suppose my return to work could have been worse.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 60 unread emails, a pile of files on my desk and an RMT flyer on my chair


 
Curious ^ 

Not much happening in this office, off to get some milk and post a letter


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning all
*yawns*

The weekend was great but over far too quickly.
I was up at 6am on Saturday, but I went to Hampton Court Palace Flower Show so well worth the early start.

It's _very _quiet here today, the summer wind down has started...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Went to the Crynchy Finger Shop on the way in. 

Asked for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo. 
She asked if I wanted tomato and I said no, I just want cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo. 
So she asked if I wanted mayo and I said yes, I want cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.
She then asked if I wanted a white or brown baguette and I said I wanted a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo. 
Then she tutted at me and made me a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo. 

Life is difficult isn't it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went to the Crynchy Finger Shop on the way in.
> 
> Asked for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.
> She asked if I wanted tomato and I said no, I just want cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.
> ...





Do you think she might be in the wrong job?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Went to the Crynchy Finger Shop on the way in.
> 
> Asked for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.
> She asked if I wanted tomato and I said no, I just want cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.
> ...


 
what's for lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what's for lunch?


 
Assuming she actually gave me the correct food I am opting for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Do you think she might be in the wrong job?


 
It did not look like she is in her chosen career to be fair. 
At least she smiled at the end of the transaction, or was it a grimace?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Assuming she actually gave me the correct food I am opting for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.


 


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It did not look like she is in her chosen career to be fair.
> *At least she smiled at the end of the transaction*, or was it a grimace?



She was probaby thinking abut the 'extras' she'd added to your sarnie...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.



The devil is in the detail 



BoatieBird said:


> She was probaby thinking abut the 'extras' she'd added to your sarnie...



Luckily it was made right in front of me, otherwise I would have changed the order to crisps.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Assuming she actually gave me the correct food I am opting for a white baguette with cheese, ham, cucumber and mayo.


 
Any tomato on that?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Any tomato on that?


 
No, the seeds are annoying and so is the girl that served me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

The two people here are back from India with tales of wonder and cigarettes from the new world


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, the seeds are annoying and so is the girl that served me


 
It's the wetness of the tomato that I don't like on butties. Save it till lunchtime and the bread is all soggy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> She was probaby thinking abut the 'extras' she'd added to your sarnie...


 
happy ending?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning all!

Er...that's it for the moment. No tomato related anecdotes here. Sorry!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

__~ soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Apparently there's an interview for the office dogsbody apprentice today


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a new person starting in our team on Thursday.

I fear new people. With their _skills_ and _competence_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently there's an interview for the office dogsbody apprentice today



A new tea-make?



hiccup said:


> We have a new person starting in our team on Thursday.
> 
> I fear new people. With their _skills_ and _competence_.


 
You need to test their tea-making skillz!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> We have a new person starting in our team on Thursday.
> 
> I fear new people. With their _skills_ and _competence_.



you were that new person once 



what happened


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently there's an interview for the office dogsbody apprentice today



make sure they are fully aware of Naked Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I fear new people. With their _skills_ and _competence_.


 
I bet the new person is tanned, teetotal, runs marathons and does a lot of charity work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> make sure they are fully aware of Naked Friday


 
No, don't tell them anything. Imagine how embarrassed you would feel turning up in a new office fully clothed when everyone else is naked?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

We should have a naked drag Friday one week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We should have a naked drag Friday one week


 
With web-cams?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you were that new person once
> 
> 
> 
> what happened



Life happened marty, life happened


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet the new person is tanned, teetotal, runs marathons and does a lot of charity work.


 
Probably. But we'll soon kick all that sort of behaviour out of them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> With web-cams?


 
That's what I was thinking!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, don't tell them anything. Imagine how embarrassed you would feel turning up in a new office fully clothed when everyone else is naked?


 
this is true 

I remember this sort of thing  with some embarassment, I wasn't told about S&M Tuesday


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We should have a naked drag Friday one week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
You could ask newbie1 to join in


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You could ask newbie1 to join in


 
I can't see her objecting to that


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2011)

Mornin all - *yawwwn* bugger me, was hard getting up to that fucking alarm clock this morning

How is everyone?  I am already planning my next holiday


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

I am at work and clothed. That is all.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am at work and clothed. That is all.


 
Quite similar to me then.  My eyes are still adjusting to being in a work situation rather than a pottering about and eating constantly situation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am at work and *clothed*. That is all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> make sure they are fully aware of Naked Friday


 
It's a young lad, so maybe not 

I thought the interview was this afternoon, so they must be doing all three today


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Lunch plans people?

I've just finished my food which was last night's roast veg pasta. Contemplating a pastie later on after I've gone and bought stuff for my take on Gregg's Mexican Bandit Butty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Lunch plans people?
> 
> I've just finished my food which was last night's roast veg pasta. Contemplating a pastie later on after I've gone and bought stuff for my take on Gregg's *Mexican Bandit Butty*



I want to know what's in this!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want to know what's in this!


 
Chicken, spicy cheese, jalapeño peppers and some kind of spicy sauce.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> How is everyone?  *I am already planning my next holiday *



Yep, me too.
I'm off to the Forest of Dean on Friday for a couple of nights, then I only need to drag myself through to the end of this month to reach my 2 weeks off - bliss.
It's the holidays that keep me going.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Chicken, spicy cheese, jalapeño peppers and some kind of spicy sauce.



Tasty!

I've got a feta and courgette sarnie - that sounds really strange now I've typed it out


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Tasty!
> 
> I've got a feta and courgette sarnie - that sounds really strange now I've typed it out


 
Interesting. Anthing else in there?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Chicken, spicy cheese, jalapeño peppers and some kind of spicy sauce.


 
that does sound rather nice


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2011)

Leftover cottage pie for lunch. Am happy about this.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> How is everyone?  I am already planning my next holiday


 
How do Sojjy, where you going then chick?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Chicken, spicy cheese, jalapeño peppers and some kind of spicy sauce.



Not contraband lunch meat then? 

http://borderexplorer.blogspot.com/2011/05/border-protection-agents-seize.html


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Interesting. Anthing else in there?



The courgettes were softened in a little olive oil, with some garlic, then put in a dish and had chopped mint, S&P and white wine vinegar added.
Left overnight in the fridge for the flavours to develop.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Leftover cottage pie for lunch. Am happy about this.


 
any side dishes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm off to the Forest of Dean on Friday for a couple of nights


 
Oooh, we love it there. Have spent many a lovely few days on/around Symonds Yat and drinking in The Wye Knot Inn


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not contraband lunch meat then?
> 
> http://borderexplorer.blogspot.com/2011/05/border-protection-agents-seize.html


 
Sadly not 



BoatieBird said:


> The courgettes were softened in a little olive oil, with some garlic, then put in a dish and had chopped mint, S&P and white wine vinegar added.
> Left overnight in the fridge for the flavours to develop.


 
That does sound nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Chicken, spicy cheese, jalapeño peppers and some kind of spicy sauce.



Nom!!



neonwilderness said:


> Not contraband lunch meat then?
> 
> http://borderexplorer.blogspot.com/2011/05/border-protection-agents-seize.html



I was hoping that was going to be about sheep rustling across the Yorkshire/rest of the world border!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oooh, we love it there. Have spent many a lovely few days on/around Symonds Yat and drinking in The Wye Knot Inn



One of my best mates lives there so we go several times a year, I love it there too 
Although this will be a bit of a working break as my mate is involved in developing some woodland for educational/tourist attraction type stuff and has put out a plea for some extra help.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's a young lad, so maybe not
> 
> I thought the interview was this afternoon, so they must be doing all three today


 
He's gone now.  They didn't bring him upstairs to introduce him, so he probably didn't do very well


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Satan rules. (It's page 666 for me).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's gone now.  They didn't bring him upstairs to introduce him, so he probably didn't do very well



(((potential tea making newbie))) 



TruXta said:


> Satan rules. (It's page 666 for me).



Me too!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Satan rules. (It's page 666 for me).


 
not for a while, only page 417 for me - we have to wait a while to welcome him as our new overlord


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not for a while, only page 417 for me - we have to wait a while to welcome him as our new overlord


 
I don't know how people stand such looooong pages.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

666 here


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yep, me too.
> I'm off to the Forest of Dean on Friday for a couple of nights, then I only need to drag myself through to the end of this month to reach my 2 weeks off - bliss.
> It's the holidays that keep me going.



Innit? I managed a couple of hours okay this morning but just got mega fucking stressed out by finance girly the cunt.  *Breeeeaathe*

Hope you have a lovely time away Birdie



Badgers said:


> How do Sojjy, where you going then chick?


 
'ow do bajjy - am off to that there Solfest at the end of August (7 weeks from now), then there's a potential brief trip to Italy that may or may not come off, then me chap's playing the Off The Tracks festie start of September


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((potential tea making newbie)))


 
Maybe he didn't do that bad.  Apparently the next one is due at 12:30 and the third one has cancelled.  They are wanting one of them to start at the end of the week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe he didn't do that bad.  Apparently the next one is due at 12:30 and the third one has cancelled.  They are wanting one of them to start at the end of the week


 
Any news on the 12.30 candidate? Have they made it in?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

They were 10 minutes early and are still in there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They were 10 minutes early and are still in there


 
Male or female? Look like tea or coffee drinkers?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Male or female? Look like tea or coffee drinkers?


 
Potential dragger?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Female apparently, haven't seen them yet though.  Will listen for the door and try and see when they leave


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Lunchtime soon. Might go to the park, eat bananas and smoke for a while.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Female apparently, haven't seen them yet though.  Will listen for the door and try and see when they leave



Good plan


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Yep, me too.
> I'm off to the Forest of Dean on Friday for a couple of nights, then I only need to drag myself through to the end of this month to reach my 2 weeks off - bliss.
> It's the holidays that keep me going.


 
nice part of the world


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oooh, we love it there. Have spent many a lovely few days on/around Symonds Yat and drinking in The Wye Knot Inn


 
I had a dirty weekend there many many years ago, 1989.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Life happened marty, life happened


 
bad times


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I had a dirty weekend there many many years ago, 1989.


 
In the Wye Knot? 
It is a nice place, I drink the Butcombe


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Mornin all - *yawwwn* bugger me, was hard getting up to that fucking alarm clock this morning
> 
> How is everyone?  I am already planning my next holiday


 
already planned

a week near Hay on Wye in September, and four days in Paris just before that, I will be having 2 weeks off -


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Eyelids are suddenly heavy and it is barely past 1pm


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In the Wye Knot?
> It is a nice place, I drink the Butcombe



can't remember where we stayed tbh - or where we drank- we didn't go out a lot  - did go to the rock thing there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Everyone is on lunch now. One in the pub, one getting a tattoo, one getting a haircut and one getting a sandwich from the Crynchy Finger shop.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Everyone is on lunch now. One in the pub, *one getting a tattoo*, one getting a haircut and one getting a sandwich from the Crynchy Finger shop.



That is a great lunch time activity!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a great lunch time activity!!


 
I would not do it at lunch.
Think I would rather hit the pub after than the desk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good plan


 
They sneaked out


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They sneaked out


 
In shame?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All is on the radio now


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

(((Badgers' ears)))

I have eaten my sandwich, it was delicious if a little heavy on the garlic.
Good job my office mate isn't in today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> They sneaked out


 
This is not right  They should be made to make to walk past current employees so that the current eployees can make up their mind about them! Otherwise what is the point, they may as well send them into the interview through a sealed tunnel or with a bag over their heads


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I have eaten my sandwich, it was delicious if a little heavy on the garlic.


 
Was it the usual Mackerel, Garlic and Vieux Boulogne cheese filling?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> The courgettes were softened in a little olive oil, with some garlic, then put in a dish and had chopped mint, S&P and white wine vinegar added.
> Left overnight in the fridge for the flavours to develop.



This with feta.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a meeting with lazyboss at 4pm ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I have a meeting with lazyboss at 4pm ffs


 
Is he still employed then?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is he still employed then?


 
strangely yes - something may happen this week, but it's all gone very quiet


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> strangely yes - something may happen this week, but it's all gone very quiet


 
Calm before the storm?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel fed up today for no good reason....which is making me feel even more fed up 

I need to stop reading things on the internet or in the local paper which make me angry but also feel impotent....except about the NOTW/NI scandal which continues to cheer me of course


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Whitesnake - Is This Love on the radio now


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Whitesnake - Is This Love on the radio now


 
Some Slade next?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Some Slade next?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Some Slade next?


 
I like Slade!

In other news two of the scaffolders/builders followed me up the stairs this morning and I am wearing a rather short skirt


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like Slade!
> 
> In other news two of the scaffolders/builders followed me up the stairs this morning and I am wearing a rather short skirt


 
Oooooeeeerr! Slade is bollocks. I used to like Whitesnake around age 12, but realised even then that Slade was arse.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like Slade!
> 
> In other news two of the scaffolders/builders followed me up the stairs this morning and I am wearing a rather short skirt


 
kebab for lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oooooeeeerr! Slade is bollocks. I used to like Whitesnake around age 12, but realised even then that Slade was arse.


 
 and an extra  and one more, from Noddy !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> kebab for lunch?


 
Lol


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> and an extra  and one more, from Noddy !


 
Nice axe, shame about..... everything else.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is not right  They should be made to make to walk past current employees so that the current eployees can make up their mind about them! Otherwise what is the point, they may as well send them into the interview through a sealed tunnel or with a bag over their heads


 
Yes 

Don't know when we'll find out about them.  Probably Monday morning when they are sat here when we come in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice axe, shame about..... everything else.


 
Oh come on, that trouser, sock and shoe combination is something else  Plus compared to Dave Hill Noddy is an adonis!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh come on, that trouser, sock and shoe combination is something else  Plus compared to Dave Hill Noddy is an adonis!


 
Well, considering what their peers were wearing this ain't too bad. But the music..... dear god, the "music".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, considering what their peers were wearing this ain't too bad. But the music..... dear god, the "music".


 
I _should _now spam the thread with loads of youtube videos of Slade....but I can't from work. However I'll have you know I am humming "Cum On Feel The Noize", so there!


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

My last week this week, O my dragging friends. Prospect of unemployment is slightly tempered by it being very very warm and sunny. Couple of weeks on the beach will be alright even if I don't have enough money for an ice-cream.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

In the park. Just got lazy and the sun has gone behind a big cloud


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> My last week this week, O my dragging friends. Prospect of unemployment is slightly tempered by it being very very warm and sunny. Couple of weeks on the beach will be alright even if I don't have enough money for an ice-cream.


 
Any news on the job front?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

edited as strange double post


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> My last week this week, O my dragging friends. Prospect of unemployment is slightly tempered by it being very very warm and sunny. Couple of weeks on the beach will be alright even if I don't have enough money for an ice-cream.



What about the kebab shop job?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> My last week this week, O my dragging friends. Prospect of unemployment is slightly tempered by it being very very warm and sunny. Couple of weeks on the beach will be alright even if I don't have enough money for an ice-cream.


 
Delivery job still possible?


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Any news on the job front?


 
Well I've got an interview on Thursday for a job as a case worker. Downside is it's only p/t but would be better than doledrag. There's a housing officer job I've applied for too but that's only 6 months. Again, better than nowt but no-one wants to commit to full-time jobs much down here right now.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

I decided I spend too much time in kebab shops as it is.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What about the kebab shop job?


 
Draggers discount?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> Well I've got an interview on Thursday for a job as a case worker. Downside is it's only p/t but would be better than doledrag. There's a housing officer job I've applied for too but that's only 6 months. Again, better than nowt but no-one wants to commit to full-time jobs much down here right now.


 
 I hope something comes up soon


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

If I'm honest I'm looking forward to a bit of time off. My previous experience of the dole is the first couple of weeks are alright - you've got a bit of backpay, you have a few lie-ins and life's generally OK. Then the harsh reality of living off 67 quid a week sets in and things go rapidly downhill. I've managed to clear most of my debts before signing on this time, though, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope something comes up soon


 
Ta.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

my porn site have a 5 year special, join for $5! if anyone wants details pm me!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> If I'm honest I'm looking forward to a bit of time off. My previous experience of the dole is the first couple of weeks are alright - you've got a bit of backpay, you have a few lie-ins and life's generally OK. Then the harsh reality of living off 67 quid a week sets in and things go rapidly downhill. I've managed to clear most of my debts before signing on this time, though, so that's a bonus.



And on the bright side, it's definitely the right time of year for a bit of time off.
Fingers crossed that you get something soon


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> And on the bright side, it's definitely the right time of year for a bit of time off.
> Fingers crossed that you get something soon


 
Thanks.  Yeah, I'll live. Cornwall's not a bad place to be on the rock n roll.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> my porn site have a 5 year special, join for $5! if anyone wants details pm me!


 
$5 for 5 years?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Draggers discount?


 
This? ^


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Nearly 3-4pm window now  

Park was nice but made me even more sleepy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

The newbie appears to have gone for the Subway option for lunch..can't see which, looks like a load of bread stuffed into even more bread!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2011)

afternoon all, busy start to the week, but all caught up with everything now and want to sleep.

can't do a bunk though, as bike shop are meant to be ringing me so i can test ride my new bike in a bit, so have to stay....


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> $5 for 5 years?


 
no! $5 because it's their 5 year anniversary!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> no! $5 because it's their 5 year anniversary!


 
It doesn't sound very good then if they practically give it away. /scarpers


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> $5 for 5 years?



sounds a bargain


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It doesn't sound very good then if they practically give it away. /scarpers


 
whatever.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

All this talk of kebab shops has altered my plans for tea. If anyone asks I'm only there because I'm looking for work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> All this talk of kebab shops has altered my plans for tea. If anyone asks I'm only there because I'm looking for work.


 
Anyone especially likely to ask?


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to pretend I didn't hear that.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

hungry again


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Right, I've found a little chinese cake in my bottom drawer but it went out of date on the 17/07/2010. Shall I eat it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Right, I've found a little chinese cake in my bottom drawer but it went out of date on the 17/07/2010. Shall I eat it?


 
Yes, eat it now


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

the deed is done


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2011)

Eat it and video yourself doing so


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the deed is done


 
This will be worse than the Stagg Chilli


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

He's already eaten it. Are you suggesting he voms it up and films himself eating that?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> He's already eaten it. Are you suggesting he voms it up and films himself eating that?


 
I think this is something we all agree on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> the deed is done



Oh dear



Badgers said:


> This will be worse than the Stagg Chilli



^^^^ This!


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I think this is something we all agree on


 
True enough. Do your duty mc.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

NVP said:


> He's already eaten it. Are you suggesting he voms it up and films himself eating that?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not eating my own vomit ffs


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

There's another one with a best before of 22/08/2010 and I bought them in September!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm not eating my own vomit ffs


 
Well la dee da


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There's another one with a best before of 22/08/2010 and I bought them in September!


 
Give it to newbie1 as a present


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Give it to newbie1 as a present


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yawn, into the last hour sort of.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, into the last hour sort of.


 
My eyes feel heavy and my eyelids are flickering


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Had enough now and still no news about the new starter


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

I've still got the best part of 2 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Shrimp update tomorrow I think. Until then here is a recently edited picture of the last shrimp


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2011)

Just over 10 minutes for me.

ALL HAIL MR. SHRIMP!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Had enough now and still no news about the new starter


 
Any photos?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Any photos?


 
I've got my new hat ready


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

curry pot noodle


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

That's one awesome looking shrimp


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

btw, thats so a totally different shrimp.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> btw, thats so a totally different shrimp.


 
What are you saying?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Proper shrimp update tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

Shrimp usurper?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2011)

marty21 said:


> already planned
> 
> a week near Hay on Wye in September, and four days in Paris just before that, I will be having 2 weeks off


 
Sounds lush 


QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news two of the scaffolders/builders followed me up the stairs this morning and I am wearing a rather short skirt



 ace - I love it when fortune smiles like that



NVP said:


> All this talk of kebab shops has altered my plans for tea. If anyone asks I'm only there because I'm looking for work.


 
Good luck with the job hunt mate



Badgers said:


> Well la dee da


 


Well mates - I am fucking KNACKERED.  Planning on going home, slipping into something more comfortable than orrible tight work clothes, and cracking open the vino.  Gonna water me plants and sit in me yard for a while in peace and quiet


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well mates - I am fucking KNACKERED.  Planning on going home, slipping into something more comfortable than orrible tight work clothes, and cracking open the vino.  Gonna water me plants and sit in me yard for a while in peace and quiet



How are the plants doing Soj?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

5 minutes left...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 5 minutes left...


 
Official finish time 16:54 then?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> How are the plants doing Soj?


 
Oh yeh - hey, forgot for a sec then!  Me toms are coming along a treat - what else did you send me?  Anyway, everything else is blooming!  Did you send the beets?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Official finish time 16:54 then?


 
yep, bye!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Gonna *water me plants* and sit in me yard for a while in peace and quiet


 
Good idea, think I forgot yesterday so the stuff in the greenhouse is probably all dead now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh - hey, forgot for a sec then!  Me toms are coming along a treat - what else did you send me?  Anyway, everything else is blooming!  Did you send the beets?


 
I harvested lettuce this morning and some tomatoes are looking ripe for the picking. 
Beetroot is getting there and there is one little chilli on the way too


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh - hey, forgot for a sec then!  Me toms are coming along a treat - what else did you send me?  Anyway, everything else is blooming!  Did you send the beets?


 
I can't remember 
Maybe some lettuce and some spring onions?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Am off


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Cider bus cider bus, all those cunts on the cider bus!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What are you saying?


 
original shrimp got flushed and they put a nice new healthy one in there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2011)

Flying Ants


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2011)

my shift pattern has been adjusted AGAIN to 12-8pm

I don't mind though cos I like the sound of 12-8. No more screaming matches with my mother first thing in the morning ftw.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

The drag right about now:


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 11, 2011)

cuuuuuute


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 11, 2011)

*Rant alert*

Why why why is it apparently impossible to find the info you want on the EU statistics website without having taken an advanced course in navigating the bloody thing?  It's just an overcomplicated mess with an incomprehensible search function atm.

Why oh why is my printer constantly telling me there's an error with one of the cartridges and refusing either to print anything out or even align the bloody print cartridges?!  Oh yes, and why has it not deleted a print job I cancelled earlier?!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> my shift pattern has been adjusted AGAIN to 12-8pm
> 
> I don't mind though cos I like the sound of 12-8. No more screaming matches with my mother first thing in the morning ftw.


 
I told her to stop that, but.. well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2011)

*flying kick*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> *flying kick*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss delayed until Weds morning, he wanted me to answer some questions from an up to date report - up todate if you were still living in 2010 

I will tell him at the meeting, that if someone wants to have a pop at me, I prefer them to use a report from this fucking year


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Loseday again then? Late (about 10:00-10:30) start here but late finish and late (21:00) finish here. Posh evening do in Park Lane which is painful and means suiting up


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2011)

My slightly-less-than-100%-committed theme to continue today, methinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> My slightly-less-than-100%-committed theme to continue today, methinks.


 
Is this a massive change on your commitment levels of 6 months ago?


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2011)

There have been some recent dramatic fluctuations.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning 

It's loseday but i'm looking forward to my epic sandwich at lunchtime. Got a bag full of jars and salad in the fridge and was making cajun chicken at 10pm last night


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Morning
> 
> It's loseday but i'm looking forward to my epic sandwich at lunchtime. Got a bag full of jars and salad in the fridge and was making cajun chicken at 10pm last night


  you may well win the lunch wars today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you may well win the lunch wars today


 
Yup, I have a less exciting lunch

Two rolls with cheese, ham and mustard
Two rolls with cheese and Marmite 
Banana 
Apple


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

This is pleasing


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you may well win the lunch wars today


 
I will try and post a pic later on.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is pleasing


 
All phone boxes should become pubs!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> This is pleasing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> All phone boxes should become pubs!


 
Self service or with a bar-person?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Self service or with a bar-person?


 
Self service would mean more room for beer/cider.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

There may be problems with an honesty box system though.  Unless BT were providing the beer FOC?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Self service would mean more room for beer/cider.


 
So replace phone cables with beer lines? 
Then you put your coins in the slot and it dispenses like a coffee machine?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There may be problems with an honesty box system though.  Unless BT were providing the beer FOC?


 
Problem solved:



Badgers said:


> So replace phone cables with beer lines?
> Then you put your coins in the slot and it dispenses like a coffee machine?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So replace phone cables with beer lines?
> Then you put your coins in the slot and it dispenses like a coffee machine?



Brilliant idea, every street should have one!

Morning all.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning. 

It seems like only yesterday I was sat at this desk, staring at this screen.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So replace phone cables with beer lines?
> Then you put your coins in the slot and it dispenses like a coffee machine?


 
Could work.  What about side dishes (crisps, pickled eggs, etc)?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Could work.  What about side dishes (crisps, pickled eggs, etc)?


 
Vending machine for crisps/pork scratchings. Not sure about pickled eggs tho?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure most people wouldn't be that bothered by the lack of picked eggs.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm sure most people wouldn't be that bothered by the lack of picked eggs.


 
I'm not sure.

I haven't had a pickled egg in years, but the more I think about it, the more I want one.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Mucky in Brixton this morning. 
So many police!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Vending machine for crisps/pork scratchings. Not sure about pickled eggs tho?


 
Tricky. Also would need a toilet facility?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I haven't had a pickled egg in years, but the more I think about it, the more I want one.



I don't think I've ever tried one, but the more I think about it the _less _I want one


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tricky. Also would need a toilet facility?


 
A Maccy D's?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't think I've ever tried one, but the more I think about it the _less _I want one


 
They're lush


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A Maccy D's?


 
KFC like the one in Leeds?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

morning, m8s.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

morning! I've had breakfast of egg


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> morning! I've had breakfast of egg



Pickled?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

What type of egg? 
I like duck more than snake.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> KFC like the one in Leeds?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

I ain't had any breakfast, theres a new guy in porn land who thinks himself a bit of an artist, totally isn't


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> morning, m8s.


 


DotCommunist said:


> morning! I've had breakfast of egg


 
morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Vending machine for crisps/pork scratchings. Not sure about pickled eggs tho?


 
Proper pubs always have a jar of pickled eggs on the bar that no one every buys


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tricky. Also would need a toilet facility?


 
I think that is already catered for in most phone boxes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think that is already catered for in most phone boxes?


 
This is true. 

Would the phone box pubs be non-smoking?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all!



tribal_princess said:


> I ain't had any breakfast, theres a new guy in porn land who thinks himself a bit of an artist, totally isn't


 
Does he make paintings out of jiz?



neonwilderness said:


> Proper pubs always have a jar of pickled eggs on the bar that no one every buys


 
That is sophistication in Geordieland isn't it?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

morning all, sick day after falling off a bicycle last night in regents park, was test riding bike i was thinking of buying, scooting along a rare old pace, when some daft old bird pulls out from the parked cars and does a u-turn, completely blocking the road off. i swerved to avoid her, hit the pavement and woke up on my back, looking at the sky. cuts, bumps and bruises mainly but my rib cage is very sore and my ankle is swollen and bruised. feeling a bit sorry for myself tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Proper pubs always have a jar of pickled eggs on the bar that no one every buys


we eat the pickled eggs in our local, sometimes with a packet of cheese and onion crisps to roll the egg about in first for extra flavour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, sick day after falling off a bicycle last night in regents park, was test riding bike i was thinking of buying, scooting along a rare old pace, when some daft old bird pulls out from the parked cars and does a u-turn, completely blocking the road off. i swerved to avoid her, hit the pavement and woke up on my back, looking at the sky. cuts, bumps and bruises mainly but my rib cage is very sore and my ankle is swollen and bruised. feeling a bit sorry for myself tbh.



(((paulie)))  Cider, that will sort it out!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((paulie)))  Cider, that will sort it out!


i wish you was my doctor. my dad was prescribed guiness when he was young, to build himself up.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrrrrrning!!  




Badgers said:


> I harvested lettuce this morning and some tomatoes are looking ripe for the picking.
> Beetroot is getting there and there is one little chilli on the way too


 
Nice one - I've been harvesting red lettuce lately, and baby spinach leaves, nom.

How long do beets take, cos mine have had tiny leaves on top for ages now but I don't know when they'll be ready



BoatieBird said:


> I can't remember
> Maybe some lettuce and some spring onions?



Aha - red lettuce? Got a fair bit of it actually, and me spring onions are nearly done! Ta la!



BoatieBird said:


> I'm sure most people wouldn't be that bothered by the lack of picked eggs.


 
I would, I fucking lurve pickled eggs me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What type of egg?
> I like duck more than snake.


 
I think I'm allergic to duck - had some at the weekend - made me right ill


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do like pickled eggs though


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think I'm allergic to duck - had some at the weekend - made me right ill


 
Not the 14 pints beforehand then mart?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I do like pickled eggs though


pickled duck?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is sophistication in Geordieland isn't it?!


 
There has been talk about going here with work (we did their kitchen). SOme of the bar snacks sound interesting


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, I've realised the error of my ways and I shall try a pickled egg the very next time I see one


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

my local chip shop wants a pound per pickled egg which is surely taking the piss a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There has been talk about going here with work (we did their kitchen). SOme of the bar snacks sound interesting


 
Crispy Pis Ears! Haggis, Fried Egg and HP sauce! Fantastic!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> my local chip shop wants a pound per pickled egg which is surely taking the piss a bit


they're taking the piss, a quality pickled egg can be obtained in london town for only 60-70p. and you can tell them that from me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> pickled duck?


 
no way - gives me troubles


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no way - gives me troubles


 
Stagg Chill type troubles?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> my local chip shop wants a pound per pickled egg which is surely taking the piss a bit


 
£1.00 - I'd want a pickled chicken for that!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £1.00 - I'd want a pickled chicken for that!


do you think that there's anything that can't be pickled?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stagg Chill type troubles?


 
gaviscon type stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Not the 14 pints beforehand then mart?



that was about 17% of the cause imo


----------



## hiccup (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do you think that there's anything that can't be pickled?


 
Vinegar


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like pickled quail's eggs too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stagg Chill type troubles?


 
*shudders*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like pickled quail's eggs too


 
bourgeois scum


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

fucking hell I really want fish and chips, a pickled egg and a pint of stella now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell I really want fish and chips, a pickled egg and a pint of stella now


 
Lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch?


 
Today I'm having my epic-butty-full-of-win-and spicy-goodness for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> my local chip shop wants a pound per pickled egg which is surely taking the piss a bit


 
Get yourself 4.5kg of pickled eggs for £16.44 delivered to your door. Then stand outside the chip shop flogging them for 50p


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> bourgeois scum



you will be first against the wall


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you will be first against the wall


 
Death by hummus?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Vinegar


 
Lol!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Death by hummus?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Death by hummus?


 
organic fair trade hummus


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Crispy Pis Ears! Haggis, Fried Egg and HP sauce! Fantastic!!


 


It all sounds quite nice tbf, not sure if we are going there yet though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

In other news I am back in the office. 
Stopped at the charity shop to get an umbrella but they had sold out  

Did manage to pick up a Targus laptop backpack (like this but for a 17" laptop) in really good nick for £4 though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

right, am off to nhs walk-in centre as advised by nhs direct nurse who was very nice and patient with me, laters.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm gonna go to the shop and I'm gonna bake cakes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am off to nhs walk-in centre as advised by nhs direct nurse who was very nice and patient with me, laters.


 
What up PT?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am off to nhs walk-in centre as advised by nhs direct nurse who was very nice and patient with me, laters.


 
Cider shop on the way home maybe?

Much activity here - non of it work related! - I have booked tickets for Wookey Hole, tickets for Cheddar Gorge and a hotel for Sunday evening somewhere in Somerset between the two!

I have never been to Wookey Hole or Cheddar Gorge but Mr. QofG's assures me they are great...even though he hasn't been since he was about 12


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fucking hell I really want fish and chips, a pickled egg and a pint of stella now


 
God yeh, so do I now! My mouth ACTUALLY WATERED when I read that 

I'm gonna make my own pickled eggs I reckon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers - fell off bike last night, posted about it above. Now in centre, its like One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest with kids involved for good measure


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'm gonna make my own pickled eggs I reckon


 


I may try this too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Badgers - fell off bike last night, posted about it above. Now in centre, its like One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest with kids involved for good measure


 
Oh dear mate  

Get some good drugs for free


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Badgers - fell off bike last night, posted about it above. Now in centre, its like One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest with kids involved for good measure


 



Badgers said:


> Oh dear mate
> 
> Get some *good drugs for free*


 
^ this  take care pauuuuulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Badgers - fell off bike last night, posted about it above. Now in centre, its like One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest with kids involved for good measure


 
Nurse Ratched will sort you out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nurse Ratched will sort you out


 
I played Nurse Ratched once  *adopts slightly psychotic look*


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Badgers - fell off bike last night, posted about it above. Now in centre, its like One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest with kids involved for good measure


 
not good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

People are booking holidays in the office. 
I am not booking holidays.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cider shop on the way home maybe?
> 
> Much activity here - non of it work related! - I have booked tickets for Wookey Hole, tickets for Cheddar Gorge and a hotel for Sunday evening somewhere in Somerset between the two!
> 
> I have never been to Wookey Hole or Cheddar Gorge but Mr. QofG's assures me they are great...even though he hasn't been since he was about 12



they are great - used to go there a lot as a kid - mrs21 was amazed when she saw the Gorge, and she's Australian!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I played Nurse Ratched once  *adopts slightly psychotic look*


 
*thinks she always has that look doesn't she?*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

Two cracked ribs, waiting for nurse to bring me drugs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> *thinks she always has that look doesn't she?*


 
Coffee enema for Mr. 21!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Two cracked ribs, waiting for nurse to bring me drugs


 
Cracked ribs are never as good as BBQ ribs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Two cracked ribs, waiting for nurse to bring me drugs


 
Ouch (((paulie)))


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Two cracked ribs, waiting for nurse to bring me drugs



Not good 
I hope the drugs are good.
Will you get signed off?
*ponders on the appropriateness of Paulie's tagline*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Loving the http://www.mightytext.net/ app for Android phones.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Afternoon drags, my o my did I ever sleep in today.... Woke up an hour ago! Thank fuck for flexi-time is all I can say.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon drags, my o my did I ever sleep in today.... Woke up an hour ago! Thank fuck for flexi-time is all I can say.


 
Herculean sleeping there sir


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon drags, my o my did I ever sleep in today.... Woke up an hour ago! Thank fuck for flexi-time is all I can say.


 
Excellent work!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

It was the first night I've not been coughing my lungs up, so I guess I needed it. Boss wasn't too happy tho as I was supposed to have sent her a piece of work last night that I never got around to finishing. Ah well, I'm only there for another 8 days, so it's not like she's gonna fire me...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon drags, my o my did I ever sleep in today.... Woke up an hour ago! Thank fuck for flexi-time is all I can say.


 
Good work 

I thought me getting up at 8:20 when I start work at 8:30 was bad enough


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting in for someone from a letting agency who is supposed to be taking some pictures of my soon-to-be-former flat.  She's an hour late already, which is a proper nuisance since I have to go into work as soon as she's been and get a load of other stuff sorted out.

How fucking difficult is it to turn up roughly when you say you will?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon drags, my o my did I ever sleep in today.... Woke up an hour ago! Thank fuck for flexi-time is all I can say.


 


Roadkill said:


> How fucking difficult is it to turn up roughly when you say you will?



Ahem ^


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

In my defense the boss wasn't expecting me in at any particular time, just that I email her this piece of work.... last night.. which never happened.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In my defense the boss wasn't expecting me in at any particular time, just that I email her this piece of work.... last night.. which never happened.


 
You could be a politician


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

*behold!*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Coffee enema for Mr. 21!


 
this is good news


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *behold!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310




Mighty!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *behold!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310



NOM!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *behold!*


 
That is a big sandwich!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That is a big sandwich!



Yes but it isn't the size of your sandwich that matters but how you use it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You could be a politician


 
I am the Machiavelli of not being on time.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *behold!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310



I now have lunch envy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Not good
> I hope the drugs are good.
> Will you get signed off?
> *ponders on the appropriateness of Paulie's tagline*


 

hadn't considered that inre: tagline. got cocodomal and don't need to be signed of for now, can do self-cert for 5 days.

i'm currently watching the nutjob professional riders in the tour de france still cycle up mountains with broken bits of body and wishing i had some of what they're on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

What's it taste like MC, is it lush?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *behold!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310


that's one hell of a sandwich feast mate, get your laughing gear around that belter.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> I'm waiting in for someone from a letting agency who is supposed to be taking some pictures of my soon-to-be-former flat.  She's an hour late already, which is a proper nuisance since I have to go into work as soon as she's been and get a load of other stuff sorted out.
> 
> How fucking difficult is it to turn up roughly when you say you will?


 
Well, I've just phoned them.  First they thought it was yesterday, and then they changed their minds and said it's in the diary for tomorrow.  Useless fuckwits.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Well, I've just phoned them.  First they thought it was yesterday, and then they changed their minds and said it's in the diary for tomorrow.  Useless fuckwits.


 
 at them!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Well, I've just phoned them.  First they thought it was yesterday, and then they changed their minds and said it's in the diary for tomorrow.  Useless fuckwits.


 
Another morning off work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I now have lunch envy


 
me too

tuna salad with sweetcorn


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Crunchie


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's it taste like MC, is it lush?


 
It was fucking awesome


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

Did look good carnage

I had a homemade grated cheddar cheese BAP, with onion rings, crisp iceberg lettuce, and chopped coriander sprinkled over.  Plus a bag of Walkers cheese n unyon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel really bad about tuna and sweetcorn now 

I SHOULD HAVE TRIED HARDER IN THE LUNCH GAME


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another morning off work


 
Sadly not.  I have tomorrow off anyway, earmarked for sorting out all of the paperwork on this and the new place and doing more sorting out.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

I had some leftover savory rice stuff to which I added some cubed cheese.
Sometimes when I eat cheese my face sweats.
I am a freak


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I had a homemade grated cheddar cheese BAP


 
I thought they were called barms or something down your way?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

I really really REALLY want a hula hoop - not the crisps, the twirly wirly ones.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I thought they were called barms or something down your way?


 
Yeh I usually call them barms, but today I have breasts on my mind so bap kinda slipped out


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Sometimes when I eat cheese my face sweats.


 
All types of cheese?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I really really REALLY want a hula hoop - not the crisps, the twirly wirly ones.


 
omg!! I learnt to hula hoop a couple of weeks ago, it's well good!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> omg!! I learnt to hula hoop a couple of weeks ago, it's well good!!!


 
Only a couple of weeks ago? You not have one as a kid?

I have to have a go at every festie - and now I NEED one to play with at home!  Where did you get yours from and how much?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> All types of cheese?



Hmm, mostly strong cheddar types I think.
I ate some a couple of days ago and nothing happened, but I've just eaten some cheese _from the same block _ and my face (mostly my forehead) started to sweat.
I have never been able to get a satisfactory answer to why this happens


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yeh I usually call them barms, but today I have breasts on my mind so bap kinda slipped out


 


I was most confused the first time I stayed at a mates in Manchester and his missus was going on about chip barms!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Hmm, mostly strong cheddar types I think.
> I ate some a couple of days ago and nothing happened, but I've just eaten some cheese _from the same block _ and my face (mostly my forehead) started to sweat.
> I have never been able to get a satisfactory answer to why this happens


 
Have you been on 'Embarrassing Bodies' yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Only a couple of weeks ago? You not have one as a kid?
> 
> I have to have a go at every festie - and now I NEED one to play with at home!  Where did you get yours from and how much?


 
like morrisons for about 2 quid  I had one as a kid, but only learnt how to do it 2 weeks ago  it was literally amazing 

You should get a big weighted hoop, I'm gonna get one soon and think I'm gonna go to classes  I'm gonna learn to do strip hula 

AND ALSO!!!! hula hoop is good cardio and tones up yer core muscles, you gotta be able to spin it both ways though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Sometimes when I eat cheese my face sweats.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel really bad about tuna and sweetcorn now
> 
> I SHOULD HAVE TRIED HARDER IN THE LUNCH GAME


 
My Crunchie was nice


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

__~


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> like morrisons for about 2 quid  I had one as a kid, but only learnt how to do it 2 weeks ago  it was literally amazing
> 
> You should get a big weighted hoop, I'm gonna get one soon and think I'm gonna go to classes  I'm gonna learn to do strip hula
> 
> AND ALSO!!!! hula hoop is good cardio and tones up yer core muscles, you gotta be able to spin it both ways though


 
2 quid!  Blimey!  Yeh, I do quite fancy the weighted ones tbh - pretty sure that's what I've been playing with at festies.  It's ace fun considering it's 'exercise' like   Think I'll have a quick look in tesco later


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



Don't mock the afflicted


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

I look well hot when I'm hula'ing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bought a ticket for tonight's euromillions .....I had better win


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I have a couple for tonight too.  I probably won't win


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I could really do with 166 million right now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I have a couple for tonight too.  I probably won't win


 
If I win I am going to buy Wookey Hole and live in it like a Hobbit....but with less furry feet.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

If I win I'll set up a silly silly company that does God knows what except lose lots of cash in a vainglorious attempt at having the most fun possible without breaking laws relating to GBH, incest and animal abuse. You're all welcome to work for me. Wages will be sky-high, duties more or less non-existent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If I win I'll set up a silly silly company that does God knows what except lose lots of cash in a vainglorious attempt at having the most fun possible without breaking laws relating to GBH, incest and animal abuse. You're all welcome to work for me. Wages will be sky-high, duties more or less non-existent.


 
Can I work from home....in my pants?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 12, 2011)

Half an hour or so ago I passed what looked like a nasty accident on the mian road in Charlton.  It had only just happened.  Bus in the middle of the road with its right side badly buckled and three windows out.  People still in it right by the broken windows, all looking conscious but probably injured as they were making no move to get out.  In the garage opposite was an articulated flat-bed lorry with some damage to one front corner of its trailer.  My guess is that the driver misjudged the turn into the garage, went too wide and hit the bus as it went by.  Ambulances and fire engines charging towards Charlton as my bus went on its way.

Hope no-one's too badly hurt.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I work from home....in my pants?


 
Yes, you can be naked and smeared in black-currant jam, as long as you have the most fun you could possibly have. You could even not work, naked and smeared in jam, if that upped the levels of jollity for the company as a whole.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes, you can be naked and smeared in black-currant jam, as long as you have the most fun you could possibly have. You could even not work, naked and smeared in jam, if that upped the levels of jollity for the company as a whole.


 
I would like to apply for one of these jam posts pls

I do not have good references

I am very likely to steal you blind


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

cake in minus 20 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would like to apply for one of these jam posts pls
> 
> I do not have good references
> 
> I am very likely to steal you blind



That is an excellent CV 



tribal_princess said:


> cake in minus 20 minutes



Nom! What kind of cakes are they?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I would like to apply for one of these jam posts pls
> 
> I do not have good references
> 
> I am very likely to steal you blind


 
These are all essential criteria that I'm looking for in prospective employees.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

What are everyone's plans for this evening?

Mr. QofG's is doing a play this week so I have the house to myself...well apart from Mr. Kippers cat...which means uninterrupted access to the internet, TV and various games consoles


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Not much I reckon. Eating, couch, shag, sleep, I hope.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

I just put jam in the middle of me cakes


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nom! What kind of cakes are they?


 
jam cakes with linseed/poppy/sesame seeds for the omegra frees


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Hope no-one's too badly hurt.


 
Oh dear  

I went past a nasty one on the way in today. On the A3 coming into Wandsworth there was a SAAB that had gone into the back of a bus and seemed to have caught fire. No people in the car but an ambulance, fire engine and a few police cars


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What are everyone's plans for this evening?



Here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

17k Loseday?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Here


 
Wow! I am envious


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> jam cakes with linseed/poppy/sesame seeds for the omegra frees


 
They sound lush


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> jam cakes with linseed/poppy/sesame seeds for the omegra frees



Yum, what flavour jam?

This evening I am meeting my mate for a drink as she has moored her boat by a pub 
It will only be a half as I'm driving, but I'm looking forward to hearing what the towpath telegraph has to say


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wow! I am envious


 
It is for work but there are free canapés and cocktails


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> *yawn*


 
I am leaving at 16:15 today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is for work but there are *free canapés and cocktails*


 
Even better!

Time appears to have stopped here, and it is so fucking boring


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am leaving at 16:15 today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Well, leaving the office and going to a sort of meeting. Famous types there, will get photos if I can


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am leaving at 16:15 today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is for work but there are free canapés and cocktails


 
that does sound good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that does sound good


 
This lot are doing the drinks who are pretty good.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 17k Loseday?


 
mebbe


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> mebbe


 
short quick posts people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This lot are doing the drinks who are pretty good.




Ooooh cocktails...I like the look of the Peach Tree Punch or Rangoon Ruby!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This lot are doing the drinks who are pretty good.


 
will you be having a rum giggle?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> short quick posts people


 
^^this^^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Trader Vic's also reminds me of "Werewolves on London"...Ah-Oooo 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werewolves_of_London


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

the trader vic's sling looks good.
sloe gin mmmmm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> the trader vic's sling looks good.
> sloe gin mmmmm


 
We have some Sloe Vodka at home, it's gorgeous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> will you be having a rum giggle?


 
no answer to this query


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have some Sloe Vodka at home, it's gorgeous





Home made?
We made loads of sloe gin (10/10) and some blackberry vodka (8/10) last autumn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Home made?
> We made loads of sloe gin (10/10) and some blackberry vodka (8/10) last autumn


 
No sadly - home made blackberry vodka sounds great!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Home made?
> We made loads of sloe gin (10/10) and some blackberry vodka (8/10) last autumn


 
blackberry vodka - I like the idea of that


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

doing my bit for the 17k


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> doing my bit for the 17k


 
good lad


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

It's so easy, you should give it a try when blackberry season comes around.

Blackberries, sugar, vodka.  Put em all in a jar, shake them once a day or so for about a month, strain, bottle, leave to mature*, enjoy!

*this is the bit I find difficult


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> good lad


 
we're all in this together!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be contributing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> doing my bit for the 17k


 
me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Easily done before 5 I reckon


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

I am off, will post on way


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll be contributing.


 


Badgers said:


> me too


 


neonwilderness said:


> Easily done before 5 I reckon


 


TruXta said:


> And again.


 


Badgers said:


> I am off, will post on way


 
good work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off, will post on way


 
please have a rum giggle


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Easily done before 5 I reckon


 
toomanywords


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Easily done before 5 I reckon


 
Some sage advice, kids:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please have a rum giggle


 
yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am off, will post on way


 
Random cocktail related pics later please!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> toomanywords


 
Easilydonebefore5Ireckon


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Me earlier, not giving a fuck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please have a rum giggle


 
Is that related to a rum baba?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

dying for a pint


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please have a rum giggle


 
Or a "Suffering Bastard"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> dying for a pint


 
Mmmmmmm pint...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> yes


 
many thanks


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> dying for a pint


 
me too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Or a "Suffering Bastard"


 
this as well


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Me earlier, not giving a fuck.


 
lol


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Posting while walking


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mmmmmmm pint...


 


marty21 said:


> me too


 
cider bus/train?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Posting while walking



I mistook the 'l' for...a different letter in that post


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Posting while walking


 
posting while wanking


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> dying for a pint


 
Me too


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

No booze on the tube I'm afraid.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Posting while walking



multi tasking


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> cider bus/train?


 
bus, tube, cider, train , in that order

or I could do cider, bus, tube, cider, train

or cider, cider, cider, cider, cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> posting while wanking


 
That's what I thought! Or are you posting while wanking ?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No booze on the tube I'm afraid.



I might pop into the Dolphin on the way home, for a cider


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> or cider, cider, cider, cider, cider


 
do this but with more cider


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> do this but with more cider


 
^^this is good advice


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what I thought! Or are you posting while wanking ?


 
Swiftkey really is that good that you can use your cock to text. So I'm told.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what I thought! Or are you posting while wanking ?


 
*zips up*


no


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what I thought! Or are you posting while wanking ?


 
^^this is what I thought too


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Only a couple more now for 17k!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only a couple more now for 17k!


 
this ^^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Nearly!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

me please!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaand... ME!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

yes?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

damn!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> me please!


 


marty21 said:


> yes?


 
fail


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

It'll be a completely different thread now we've passed 17k. Grown up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Half an hour early


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Half an hour early


 
If only this was paid work.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, hang on....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Half an hour early


 
totally monstered the target


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucked off at three today.  "Site visit".


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucked off at three today.  "Site visit".


 
Pub site?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> Fucked off at three today.  "Site visit".


 


Now I wanna drink some red, and enjoy a light spliffage.  Not long...


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pub site?


 
I had to measure something. Thrilling stuff. Then I went home, feeling satisfied with a good day's work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Did I miss it?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I miss it?


 
miss what?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did I miss it?


 
It was a fix!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

NVP said:


> I had to measure something. Thrilling stuff. Then I went home, feeling satisfied with a good day's work.


 
Trouser snake's annual metering.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It was a fix!


 
oh that! 

It was ages ago, get over it dude


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am going to leave at 4.56


----------



## machine cat (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am going to leave at 4.56


 
Me too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am going to leave at 4.56





machine cat said:


> Me too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me too


 
special train ? 

It's 16.54 - fuck this for a game of soldiers - I'm out the door


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2011)

Think I'll start packing up too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

18k Friday?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 18k Friday?


 
Sure why not?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a salad for part of my dragging tea...the main ingredient seemed to be salt


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Still in work? Me too! Let's have a party!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Still in work? Me too! Let's have a party!



Nah at home I'm afraid but just has to share my salt fail!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Boo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry  I'm off to watch last night's programme about Mohammed now....anyway, don't you need to be at work until about 9.00pm to make up for your sleeping in!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry  I'm off to watch last night's programme about Mohammed now....anyway, don't you need to be at work until about 9.00pm to make up for your sleeping in!


 
Pretty much. I'll fuck off from the office now tho and do the rest from home. TRUE FACKS


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Home from posh meeting. 
Long day was long and irritating.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

fucking was long n all. done my finger on a moving drill as well, couldn't even cry off about it because if H&S bloke knew i had my hands in the machine while it was still running he'd be apoplectic.


still, nother day nother dolla etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Ouch!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

No wanking today then Dotsy?

((DotC's finger))


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

it didn't go in to my finger, I tapped the side of the moving bit (carbide, 1.1 mm) with my swearing finger. Right on the tip. The silver lining with these drills is that they are so fine they cause tiny but deep wounds. Sort of like a deep papercut. If it had been a big bastard drill I'd have took the top off my finger.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Yawn, Wednesday again and up early.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Right, have to make lunches and feck off to the office drag. 

Unless the lottery ticket is a winner


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it only Wednesday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

The drag glass is half empty. Until lunchtime and then it is half full


----------



## Voley (Jul 13, 2011)

I. really. cannot. be. fucked.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2011)

Me either chuck, not long to go for you eh? Though I can feel this is going to be a long day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

It has the feel of a long day doesn't it? Might try working hard to avoid the drag. Either that or something else?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Is it only Wednesday?


 
it's a disaster of unimaginable horror


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

photocopier is doing it's business, files have been sorted and labels sourced - it's bundle time!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> photocopier is doing it's business, files have been sorted and labels sourced - it's bundle time!



we love bundle time 

it has inspired me to get dressed and make my way into the drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> photocopier is doing it's business, files have been sorted and labels sourced - it's bundle time!


 
Weetabix time here but I also love a bundle!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

these bundles are going to be the best yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2011)

haha 

i'm off to next week


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i'm off to next week


 
good for you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> i'm off to next week



How is it going?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is it going?


fine, thank you 

i am posting from my bedroom rather than my desk, which is a nice feeling at this time of day with all of you at work


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fine, thank you
> 
> i am posting from my bedroom rather than my desk, which is a nice feeling at this time of day with all of you at work


 
Do you have a desk in your bedroom?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a desk in your bedroom?


 i meant my desk at work 

as well you know


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i meant my desk at work
> 
> as well you know


 
Sorry


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sorry


 
that's more like it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning!



Pickman's model said:


> i'm off to next week


 
Time traveling?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't appear to be a multi-millionaire this morning *puts away champagne* 

I have however cleaned the bathroom and downstairs toilet....w00t


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2011)

Meh.  That is all.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 13, 2011)

Been in an hour. Gonna start doing some work now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Been in an hour. Gonna start doing some work now.



Been up for a couple of hours and am considering the same....when my coffee is ready!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Meh.  That is all.



this ^^


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

need a wee


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need a wee


 
let there be a mighty stream


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like we may have another teagate occurring here. Again


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like we may have another teagate occurring here. Again


 
worse than Nazi Germany , etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like we may have another teagate occurring here. Again


 
I think it is time for....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it is time for....


 
this is an appropriate level of response


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Meh.  That is all.


 
Awww, dunt sound good.  Have a good old swear on here 

Morning all!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it is time for....


 
I just want some breakfast


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

meeting with lazyboss


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2011)

sacking it off today. Fingerwound is all red and angry, and \I have weird back hurt. Docs at 11 20 for sicknote. Must hit him up for some of that miracle foot cream while I am there, the steroidal badboy eats through hard skin


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

when I get the band together, I'm going to call it Fingerwound - we will have a banner with a dotcom finger wound in the centre


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> let there be a mighty stream


 
it was good


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel really sick and I got the shits, I probably shouldn't drink the coffee I just made. 

Got the Wugazi album, it's pretty awesome


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> meeting with lazyboss


 
How is he keeping his job


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> sacking it off today. Fingerwound is all red and angry, and \I have weird back hurt. Docs at 11 20 for sicknote. Must hit him up for some of that miracle foot cream while I am there, the steroidal badboy eats through hard skin



The drama llama is not leaving you alone is it!! Hope all goes well at the docs


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

arguement about superman here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> arguement about superman here


 
Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm. 
He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> arguement about superman here


 
Tell us more!



Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'



Lol


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'



Fucking hell lol 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell us more!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol



It's the old cape arguement


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Fucking hell lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old cape arguement



Cape argument?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'


 
ahahahahahahahaaaa what a dick


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is he keeping his job


 
it's a mystery

he just emailed me from THE NEXT ROOM, to change the meeting to 11.30


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cape argument?


 
everyone thinks superman uses his cape to fly, when clearly he uses it to create his 'image'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> ahahahahahahahaaaa what a dick


 
I did try to keep a straight face when he explained his thinking


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> it was good


 
I am relieved to hear that


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'



it's what the  smiley was made for


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> everyone thinks superman uses his cape to fly, when clearly he uses it to create his 'image'


 
Aaaah - yeah his cape is just a cape. He may use it to protect others, especially while flying, but he doesn't use or need it it to fly!

For the second time today.....they need to learn!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's a mystery
> 
> he just emailed me from the next room, to change the meeting to 11.30


 
fucking wanker.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he just emailed me from THE NEXT ROOM, to change the meeting to 11.30


 
Lazy or efficient?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner just got a big Superman 'S' tattoo on his arm.
> He has never seen or read any of the Superman stuff but his name and his wife's name begin with 'S'


 
 


Looks like one of Mondays interviewees is getting an offer today.  Already acquired his CV and found him on Facebook


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aaaah - yeah his cape is just a cape. He may use it to protect others, especially while flying, but he doesn't use or need it it to fly!
> 
> For the second time today.....they need to learn!


 
I was accused of taking it too seriously!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like one of Mondays interviewees is getting an offer today.  *Already acquired his CV and found him on Facebook*



Good work! Is tea making one of his qualifications 'cos it should be?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

I am going Shrimping at 1pm people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was accused of taking it too seriously!



Ooooh they need a good talking to! Superhero-ism IS serious business!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good work! Is tea making one of his qualifications 'cos it should be?!


 
Unsure yet, he does has a fairly poor taste in music though


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Just to remind everyone...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am going Shrimping at 1pm people


 
good, good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Unsure yet, he does has a fairly poor taste in music though


 
Why, does he like Radiohead  ?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why, does he like Radiohead  ?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel really ill today :\ 

Looking forward to todays shrimp update


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I feel really ill today :\
> 
> Looking forward to todays shrimp update


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why, does he like Radiohead  ?


 


Even worse, JLS


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2011)

ligament damage 

doc says 2 days off but imma go back in tommorow cos I'm waged hourly and don't get paid for sick days.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 13, 2011)

Think I'll get my hair cut at lunch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Even worse, JLS



OMG is he 12 



DotCommunist said:


> ligament damage
> 
> doc says 2 days off but imma go back in tommorow cos I'm waged hourly and don't get paid for sick days.



You be careful dotty  - did you get drugs?



hiccup said:


> Think I'll get my hair cut at lunch



No 1 all over?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Looks like one of Mondays interviewees is getting an offer today.  Already acquired *his* CV and found *him* on Facebook


 
Shame


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> ligament damage
> 
> doc says 2 days off but imma go back in tommorow cos I'm waged hourly and don't get paid for sick days.


 
Was there no offer of amputation?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2011)

Doctor Rose is a horse doctor sawbones of the old school physick but even he draws the line at amputation.

got ibrobrufen and a tube of badboy footcream


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

In other news I had a drink with Andy Townsend and Pat Cash last night


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

got another bad boy butty


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Out for lunch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> fucking wanker.



Yep



Badgers said:


> Lazy or efficient?



The former


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I had a drink with Andy Townsend and Pat Cash last night


 
A-list?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Even worse, JLS


 




Badgers said:


> In other news I had a drink with Andy Townsend and Pat Cash last night


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> OMG is he 12


 
18.  Obviously I'm not going to pre-judge him before he starts, but Steps and Girls Aloud are also on the list


----------



## hiccup (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No 1 all over?


 
My rapidly receding hairline will soon dictate this, but today I went for no.4 back and sides, and scissor cut nearly as short on top.

Had a very disappointing turkey club baguette from the posh bakery. _Very_ disappointing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> In other news I had a drink with Andy Townsend and Pat Cash last night


((((badgers))))) i hope townsend didn't take you into his tactics truck?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm frustrated. I seriously need to do a couple of photosets this/next week, but I have an obstacle preventing that which is fucking late and just fml


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

AND I need to know what the shrimp is doing today.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ((((badgers))))) i hope townsend didn't take you into his tactics truck?


 
He was quite friendly but PC was a rude cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> AND I need to know what the shrimp is doing today.


 
Our Shrimps are all gone  

Did see Mr Tiny (Caridina Japonica) Shrimp though


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just to remind everyone...


 
Fucking swizz - glass never fills up   made me want lager now too you massive CUNT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 18.  Obviously I'm not going to pre-judge him before he starts, but Steps and Girls Aloud are also on the list



He is ripe for tea making bullying...or just general bullying!



Badgers said:


> Our Shrimps are all gone
> 
> Did see Mr Tiny (Caridina Japonica) Shrimp though



I hope they have gone to good homes....and not the big fish tank in the sky!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He was quite friendly but PC was a rude cunt


 
colonial cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope they have gone to good homes


 
I can only see this outcome


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking swizz - glass never fills up   made me want lager now too you massive CUNT


 
this^^^


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

no shrimps 




In other news I have just received a tin of sardines from facilities. What's the drag's general opinion on them?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

wtf are we gonna do now theres no fucking shrimp, ffs.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

News Corp withdraws bid for BSkyB!!!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news I have just received a tin of sardines from facilities. What's the drag's general opinion on them?



What sauce are they in?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is ripe for tea making bullying...or just general bullying!


 
He'll probably be bullying Mr ManFlu into tea making by Monday lunchtime


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

I just looked up online and I think I've got testicular cancer.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news I have just received a tin of sardines from facilities. What's the drag's general opinion on them?


 
How does this compare with the normal gifts from facilities? 
Personally I am not a fan of the sardine or any fish (friends) to eat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> What sauce are they in?


 
Tomato.



Badgers said:


> How does this compare with the normal gifts from facilities?
> Personally I am not a fan of the sardine or any fish (friends) to eat


 
It's the first and only gift I have received from them. I know you're not a fan of eating fish, so I'll try not to bring it up again


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just looked up online and I think I've got testicular cancer.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> In other news I have just received a tin of sardines from facilities. What's the drag's general opinion on them?


 
Love em, with or without the tommy sauce


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just looked up online and I think I've got testicular cancer.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's the first and only gift I have received from them. I know you're not a fan of eating fish, so I'll try not to bring it up again


 
The Pizza Fish is delicious mind


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Pizza Fish is delicious mind


 
shrimps are pretty delicious too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh shit.........

The 3-4pm window is nearly here people


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh shit.........
> 
> The 3-4pm window is nearly here people



half way through it !


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh shit.........
> 
> The 3-4pm window is nearly here people


 
It's a killer today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sorely tempted to cunt off at 4 today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just looked up online and I think I've got testicular cancer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like Mr JLS is starting on Monday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> half way through it !


 


machine cat said:


> It's a killer today


 


marty21 said:


> I'm sorely tempted to cunt off at 4 today.


 
I started at 8am, does this count for anything?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I started at 8am, does this count for anything?


 
Sheeeeeeeeeet, I wasn't even out of bed until 11.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I started at 8am, does this count for anything?


 
it counts for everything


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I started at 8am, does this count for anything?


 
It means you've sold out


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

What should I do with 1,500 lanyards that I don't need?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeet, I wasn't even out of bed until 11.



Pub opening time? 



marty21 said:


> it counts for everything



I will quote you when I mention this at half past four 



neonwilderness said:


> It means you've sold out


 
Or bought in?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What should I do with 1,500 lanyards that I don't need?


 
you have my address.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pub opening time?


 
The noise from the roadworks outside became too loud even for me. Plus, ya know, work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you have my address.


 
Your care package is going 1st class Friday to end the week on a cheerful note  

Those lanyards weigh a ton


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The noise from the roadworks outside became too loud even for me. Plus, ya know, work.


 
Work eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Work eh?


 
That's what it says in my contract.



Ooo... really need a poo now. BRB


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What should I do with 1,500 lanyards that I don't need?


 
Make 1,500 fake IDs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Make 1,500 fake IDs?



I second this idea. Can mine be in the name of Pugs Mahoot please


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Make 1,500 fake IDs?


 
They would not get me very far


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I second this idea. Can mine be in the name of *Pugs Mahoot* please


 
  I want mine in the name of Tits Malone


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Hooty McBoob?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Make mine out for Baroque Obama.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2011)

There are some good name suggetions here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I want mine in the name of Tits Malone


 
Not Tits McGee?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Bye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

Ciderbus, ciderbus.
Does whatever a ciderbus does.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Make mine out for Baroque Obama.


 
Rupert Murdercock?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Rupert Murdercock?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

BTW I just had a hugely satisfactory poo. My prostate is still humming.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> BTW I just had a hugely satisfactory poo. My prostate is still humming.


 
Did it sink or swim?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

I forgot to look. Sink probably, have had a lot of meat lately.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I forgot to look. Sink probably, have had a lot of meat lately.


 
Likely. I was more liquid today but had a lot of very rich food and alcohol. Maybe we should have a beer soon?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah we should! You still going to the Country Show?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah we should! You still going to the Country Show?


 
50/50 on the Country Show but will know tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning and welcome to Friday Eve  

Another busy one for me but kind of good busy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

> Pampas grass is said to be used by swingers to advertise their presence to other swingers in the area. In the US and UK a patch of Pampas grass is generally planted somewhere in the front yard to signal to passersby that swingers live in the home.



We used to have a huge Pampas grass in our front garden when I was a kid 


Flammable stuff that!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Lazy other draggers  

Right, time to get dressed and fuck off to the penultimate drag in the 18-21°C London July weather


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

ay up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning!

Last proper day of the week as half the office are working from home tomorrow


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We used to have a huge Pampas grass in our front garden when I was a kid
> 
> 
> Flammable stuff that!!



There are a few houses in our street with pampas grass in the front garden 
Including one which looks like it's been set on fire recently...  perhaps one half of the couple decided they couldn't take the swinging any more.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We used to have a huge Pampas grass in our front garden when I was a kid


 
Did you have lots of 'special' uncles?


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Did you have lots of 'special' uncles?


 
Oddly yes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


 
Kebab?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...



Good luck NVP 

I've got a visit from my new boss at 10.30 this morning...


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Nah, p/t case worker in a sheltered housing scheme.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Nah, p/t case worker in a sheltered housing scheme.


 
They might like to have a kebab delivered in the evening though? No reason why residents in a sheltered housing scheme should miss out is there?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


 
good luck!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


Good luck


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


Good luck!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oddly yes?


 
Oh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Oh


 
I learned a lot about life sitting on their knees


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They might like to have a kebab delivered in the evening though? No reason why residents in a sheltered housing scheme should miss out is there?


 
They might. I would like to think I would I empower them to get down the kebab house and order it themselvesthough. Tough love.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

__~


----------



## hiccup (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to do training with the new bloke this morning. But I've got a hangover that keeps getting worse not better. Could murder a pint.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Job interview today, draggerzez. Wish me luck...


 
good lucks


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have to do training with the new bloke this morning. But I've got a hangover that keeps getting worse not better. Could murder a pint.


 
Oddly I could murder a pint too. 
Luckily I am not hungover or training a new bloke though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I learned a lot about life sitting on their knees


 
Are you Jimmy Krankie?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

not in a good mood


----------



## hiccup (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not in a good mood


 
Cheer up!

Worse things happen at sea!

It might never happen!

Etc!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Cheer up!
> 
> Worse things happen at sea!
> 
> ...


 
Maybe some sardines may cheer me up? Or some cider?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you Jimmy Krankie?


 
Yes, I believe I am


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning all.

Feeling a bit fraught today, my back is really hurting, feels like it is in spasm, and I am sufdfering a bit from fatigue. 

I do however have very strong coffee so I may be running around in an ever widening circle in a bit!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2011)

Mornin all!

G'luck NVP!

Hope you feel better soon queeny.  

I am fucking STARVING!  Lunch plans?  I have brought in:

Wholewheat tortilla
Grated cheese
Cucumber
Spring onion
Tomato
Iceberg lettuce
Encona hot sauce

And I am going to make a big fat fucking hot 'wrap' and stuff it down my neck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Suddenly seeing red 

Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work 
Company ignores payment requests for ages 
Finally speak to them and they promise faithfully to pay a bit every week 
Nothing shows up 
Company ignores me again 
Company goes into administration 

Today company reopens under a new name with new directors, same staff, same office, same business and fucks me off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Cunts.  Have you done any of the work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly seeing red
> 
> Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work
> Company ignores payment requests for ages
> ...


 
 Cunts!

In happier news I have just booked two tickets for London Zoo Lates £9.00 each via groupon. Details here

http://www.groupon.co.uk/

I know zoos are possibly immoral and maybe shouldn't be allowed but they have penguins. PENGUINS!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got in at work. Bit early for me. Looking forward to a bit of footie in the park after work, followed by drinks with mates over on their "honeymoon". Yeh, two nights in London, that's their honeymoon...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

just got out of a team meeting that lasted ages


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly seeing red
> 
> Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work
> Company ignores payment requests for ages
> ...


 
Not good


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In happier news I have just booked two tickets for London Zoo Lates £9.00 each via groupon. Details here
> 
> http://www.groupon.co.uk/
> 
> I know zoos are possibly immoral and maybe shouldn't be allowed but they have penguins. PENGUINS!


 
Don't think I saw the penguins when we went a few years back, the monkey house was good though.  The cat bit wasn't very nice, but I think that's cos they were locked inside for some reason and were a bit agitated.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cunts.  Have you done any of the work?


 
About a third of it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly seeing red
> 
> Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work
> Company ignores payment requests for ages
> ...



bad times


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2011)

bad times bajjy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> About a third of it.


 
Flogable it to their competitors?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

I haz made a mistake. The groupon deal was for tomorrow when Mr. QofG's is not free and not next Friday as I thought. Luckily I have been able to get a refund....but....penguins  *runs off crying*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly seeing red
> 
> Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work
> Company ignores payment requests for ages
> ...



Well out of order 

Team meeting with new team leader lady went well.
She is very relaxed and doesn't have the first idea about the work we all do.
She even made a point of saying that she understands that when you have kids (which we all do) then sometimes work isn't your top priority 
She also said that we had an excellent reputation for just getting on with the work with minimal supervision and she sees no reason to change this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Flogable it to their competitors?


 
Sadly not, it is branded to them  

I will now embark on a quest to ruin them before they begin though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Lunch soon


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will now embark on a quest to ruin them before they begin though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haz made a mistake. The groupon deal was for tomorrow when Mr. QofG's is not free and not next Friday as I thought. Luckily I have been able to get a refund....but....penguins  *runs off crying*


 
Oh dear, the penguins will be cross


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not, it is branded to them
> 
> I will now embark on a quest to ruin them before they begin though


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

need to go and buy food for tea tonight but I hav no fucking idea what to get 

ideas?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh dear, the penguins will be cross


 
*cries even more*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need to go and buy food for tea tonight but I hav no fucking idea what to get
> 
> ideas?


 buy some mince and an onion... make burgers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need to go and buy food for tea tonight but I hav no fucking idea what to get
> 
> ideas?


 
Penguin?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> need to go and buy food for tea tonight but I hav no fucking idea what to get
> 
> ideas?


 
pies


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly seeing red
> 
> Company signs and £18k contract with me to do work
> Company ignores payment requests for ages
> ...


 

Very bad. 



BoatieBird said:


> She is very relaxed and doesn't have the first idea about the work we all do.
> She even made a point of saying that she understands that when you have kids (which we all do) then sometimes work isn't your top priority
> She also said that we had an excellent reputation for just getting on with the work with minimal supervision and she sees no reason to change this


 
Very good.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pies


 
and bread 

pie sarnies


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Penguin pies?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> buy some mince and an onion... make burgers


 
Mrs Cat doesn't like burgers 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Penguin?


 
 Not sure if Sainsbury's stock them.



marty21 said:


> pies


 
^ can anyone do better than this?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Penguin pies?


 
penguin pie sarnies


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Team meeting with new team leader lady went well.
> She is very relaxed and doesn't have the first idea about the work we all do.
> She even made a point of saying that she understands that when you have kids (which we all do) then sometimes work isn't your top priority
> She also said that we had an excellent reputation for just getting on with the work with minimal supervision and she sees no reason to change this


 
A decent leader? Tell her to call lazyboss and give him a learning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ can anyone do better than this?



Marmite Spaghetti? 

Simple yet effective


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> penguin pie sarnies


 
Can't go wrong with this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Penguin pies?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marmite Spaghetti?
> 
> Simple yet effective


 
are you trying to kill me?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> are you trying to kill me?


 
I would only do that with cider, you have my word on this.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would only do that with cider, you have my word on this.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Us in 30 (or so) years


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Isn't that QOG's brother on the left?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that QOG's brother on the left?


 


He does like wearing hats


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A decent leader? Tell her to call lazyboss and give him a learning


 
this ^^


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Isn't that QOG's brother on the left?


dunno but i'm sure that's my dad on the right..


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Us in 30 (or so) years


 
I'm not that far off right now, I can lapse into authentic bumpkin in a matter of weeks I reckon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2011)

4 posts to 30k, what shall i do?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 posts to 30k, what shall i do?


 
celebrate with cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 posts to 30k, what shall i do?


 
Eat a penguin


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a cider and penguin pie?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Eat a penguin


 


neonwilderness said:


> Have a cider and penguin pie?



both valid suggestions imo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just has a flurry of work. I did not like it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2011)

..bet it helped a bit of time pass though?

I've got a spot brewing


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Me too, QoG. I'm rather pleased actually.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

went for cornish pasties in the end


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2011)

for lunch or tea?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> for lunch or tea?


 
tea.

i had tinned spaghetti for dinner (lunch).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Me too, QoG. I'm rather pleased actually.


 
I thought you were still in bed


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

Threat level at work has been lowered to 'Substantial'


*breaths sigh of relief*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Threat level at work has been lowered to 'Substantial'
> 
> 
> *breaths sigh of relief*


 
Threat of what 

Newbie is eating a pie....I want it!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> went for cornish pasties in the end


 
Made in Leeds?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

The Soopermarket pissed me off at lunch
They have changed their layout and I was lost in there


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Threat of what



Being blown up by terrorists! 



Badgers said:


> Made in Leeds?


 
where else?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought you were still in bed


 
Not an unreasonable assumption to make, dear, but alas not today. I had a few drinks after coming home late from work, funnily enough that seems to have sharpened my work ethic today. WTF is up with that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Being blown up by terrorists!
> 
> 
> 
> where else?



  Yorkshire Seperatists I suppose


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yorkshire Seperatists I suppose


 
Have you seen Four Lions?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you seen Four Lions?



No I haven't I'm afraid


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yorkshire Seperatists I suppose


 
Have you ever read Singularity Sky by Charles Stross? One of the characters comes from the 'People's Republic of West Yorkshire'


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I haven't I'm afraid


 
Inept terrorists from Sheffield, well worth a watch


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Inept terrorists from Sheffield, well worth a watch


 
"Big hands!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have you ever read Singularity Sky by Charles Stross? One of the characters comes from the 'People's Republic of West Yorkshire'



No, sorry *goes off the google*



neonwilderness said:


> Inept terrorists from Sheffield, well worth a watch



I think we may have it...among those films Mr. QofG's thinks I won't like and so watches after I have gone to bed. I would point out that is not, as a former colleague thought, porn but things like Jason Statham films, some anime (though quite a bit of that may as well be porn tbh ) and Japanese horror, which is too scary for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Have you ever read Singularity Sky by Charles Stross? One of the characters comes from the 'People's Republic of West Yorkshire'


 
That looks interesting, one of his other novels "The Fuller Memorandum" was recommended to me a while ago so I may bookmark his name


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No, sorry *goes off the google*


 
A worthy read but the PRoWY is only mentioned once or twice.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

I read The Jennifer Morgue a few months back, it was good fun if a bit pulpy. I'd certainly want to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have a cider and penguin pie?


mmm, that sounds nice


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mmm, that sounds nice


 
A solid 29,997 post that Paulie, hanging on for the big one now mate!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I read The Jennifer Morgue a few months back, it was good fun if a bit pulpy. I'd certainly want to check out more of his stuff.


 
Yeah, he seems to have churned out a good few novels over the past few years, and checking out his wiki - he's written for White Dwarf and a Linux magazine. Proper geek


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

__~ 

18k Friday is a hell of a target people. Especially with Paulie stuck firmly on 29,997


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Soopermarket pissed me off at lunch
> They have changed their layout and I was lost in there


 
I've just been the Tesco and exact same thing.  Also, they have fucking BUNTING up everywhere marked 'Summer Festival'

I sneered my FACE off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I sneered my FACE off


 
I am off my face too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

I've only just realised that it's friday eve


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sneezing my fucking head off here. Boss came in ill as fuck last week and has infected us all.  I'd take the day off tomorrow if it wasn't my last day. I think they might buy me some beer.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I've only just realised that it's friday eve


 
Did you not read my 6am-7am posts


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> 18k Friday is a hell of a target people. Especially with Paulie stuck firmly on 29,997


 
If everyone goes nuts with witty or not so witty one-liners I don't see why not.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you not read my 6am-7am posts


 
you should remind us throughout the day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If everyone goes nuts with witty or not so witty one-liners I don't see why not.


 
y ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

^ this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

More, folks!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

It doesn't even have to be witty.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

machine cat said:


> you should remind us throughout the day


 
i will ^


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Also, I am OFF MY FUCKING TITS  on Lemsip.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

leaving in 10 - drive in today as I'm skint and didn't want to renew the travel card and go more overdrawn - but the petrol gauge is on v.v.v low - will I make it home? 

payday tomorrow though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~
> 
> 18k Friday is a hell of a target people. Especially with Paulie stuck firmly on 29,997


 
paulie will make a big contribution imo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It doesn't even have to be witty.


 
Pithy?


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Pissy?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pithy?


 


NVP said:


> Pissy?


 
Either is fine!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> leaving in 10 - drive in today as I'm skint and didn't want to renew the travel card and go more overdrawn - but the petrol gauge is on v.v.v low - will I make it home?



Yes

No 

Maybe 





marty21 said:


> payday tomorrow though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pithy?


 


NVP said:


> Pissy?



Pauly?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> Maybe



I might coast down Holloway Road and Camden Rd, and there's a bit of a slope in Stoke Newington as well - should be fine 

and I'll be PAID tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

setting off now


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> paulie will make a big contribution imo


 
I think he is having a crisis


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Either is fine!


 
Liberal ^


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Didn't get the job.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Didn't get the job.


 
Bugger  

That was quick?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

((NVP)) Suckage Maximus!


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Bugger
> 
> That was quick?


 
Yeah, makes me wonder if they already had someone lined up. Always a bit hard to judge but I did a pretty good interview, I reckon. Ho hum. Onwards and downwards.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like an inside job, the buggers


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Totally does. Happens all the time too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Sounds like an inside job, the buggers


 
Yeah  

In other depressing news I just missed the ciderbus


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunning but moody bird is getting the bus too.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Oooooerrr. Right, I'm fucking off to play footie in Regents Park. Then beer ++. Bajjy, what's the story on you this weekend? Country show or what?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oooooerrr. Right, I'm fucking off to play footie in Regents Park. Then beer ++. Bajjy, what's the story on you this weekend? Country show or what?


 
I think we are 80% at the show


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Didn't get the job.


 
bugger 


I did manage to drive home without running out of petrol, silver linings and that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2011)

The bus has been slow but full of charming ladies and a small cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2011)

NVP said:


> Didn't get the job.



Aw sorry to hear that


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm almost pissed. Just home.

........hmm

more tomorrow.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

I've pretty much missed this thread, is this like urban twitter then?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Only during working hours.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Hangover


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I've pretty much missed this thread, is this like urban twitter then?


 
Morning lizzieloo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I've pretty much missed this thread, is this like urban twitter then?


If it is I'm leaving. 

Snory lump next to me tells me he's working from home today.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Snory lump next to me tells me he's working from home today.


 
Homedrag  

I am on latestartdrag which is good but have to go to meet a client in Earls Court which is less good. Coffee will help things and possibly an egg


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

Last day in this job. I shall report back on the standard of leaving gift bought for me and I invite you to give it marks out of ten. I have been working there for 14 months so don't expect a gold clock but would like them to buy me a decent bottle of wine.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Last day in this job. I shall report back on the standard of leaving gift bought for me and I invite you to give it marks out of ten. I have been working there for 14 months so don't expect a gold clock but would like them to buy me a decent bottle of wine.


 
Have you got cakes?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

The 50+ Show day is here and I am looking forward to my visit. I am not sure if I will join in with the activities 





> (for example dancing, yoga, t'ai chi, bowls, pilates and even a climbing wall); shows and demonstrations (including live cookery, ballroom dancing, make-overs and beauty tips and the spectacular fashion shows)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Friday, at fucking last!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Friday, at fucking last!


 
^ this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Need to pull 650+ posts out the bag to leave this week with our heads held high


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

Friday, and a four day weekend camping on Dartmoor


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Need to pull 650+ posts out the bag to leave this week with our heads held high


 
certainly possible


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Homedrag


Yeh, only  if he does some housework or shopping, or maybe if he cooks tea. Not bitter I had to get up, no not at all!



NVP said:


> Last day in this job. I shall report back on the standard of leaving gift bought for me and I invite you to give it marks out of ten. I have been working there for 14 months so don't expect a gold clock but would like them to buy me a decent bottle of wine.


I got a cookbook when I left a job of 7 years. HTH.



marty21 said:


> Friday, at fucking last!


^ thirded.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Friday, and a four day weekend camping on Dartmoor


 
Oh, nice


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Morning!

Early start to the drag, been half awake since about 4.  Fortunately cuntboss and Mr OneShow are working from home, so hopefully will be less painful than it could have been.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Friday, and a four day weekend camping on Dartmoor


 
^ this is good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Gotta leave home shortly


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

you're still at home?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> ^ this is good



Yes, it is 

Crappy forecast though :/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The 50+ Show day is here and I am looking forward to my visit. I am not sure if I will join in with the activities


 


diddlybiddly said:


> you're still at home?


 
Show opens at 10am and takes an hour to get there.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, it is
> 
> Crappy forecast though :/


 
Make sure you take plenty of pics no matter what the weather!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Yes, it is
> 
> Crappy forecast though :/


 
Are you camping or campervanning?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Show opens at 10am and takes an hour to get there.


Ah, nice leisurely start then. You going to have a go on the climbing wall?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ah, nice leisurely start then. You going to have a go on the climbing wall?


 
Me, in a suit, on a climbing wall? 

Nah, I think I will get my meeting done early and get the fuck outta there!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you camping or campervanning?



Campervanning. Apparently there's a really nice pub within walking distance.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

Morrrrrnin!  Freeday   Bit tired and muzzy today - only had 3 pints and one glass of red last night (and a massive biffter before bed).  Performance went brilliantly - some guy who's been doing it for years came up to me later and told me I had massive stage presence  




NVP said:


> Didn't get the job.



Awww   They best get you a nice bottle of wine today!



lizzieloo said:


> I've pretty much missed this thread, is this like urban twitter then?



Not quite twitter.  More pisser.  Hello and welcome lizzie - if you're a dedicated shirker, this here's the place for you 



Badgers said:


> Hangover



Yup



marty21 said:


> Friday, at fucking last!


 
Amen!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morrrrrnin!  Freeday   Bit tired and muzzy today - only had 3 pints and one glass of red last night (and a massive biffter before bed).  Performance went brilliantly - some guy who's been doing it for years came up to me later and told me I had massive stage presence




 

Glad your performances are going well soj


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Morrrrrnin!  Freeday   Bit tired and muzzy today - only had 3 pints and one glass of red last night (and a massive biffter before bed).  Performance went brilliantly - some guy who's been doing it for years came up to me later and told me I had massive stage presence


Fantastic!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Campervanning. Apparently there's a really nice pub within walking distance.


 
If there's no tent to put up and a pub nearby there's no need to worry about the weather


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Wifeys drag today


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Glad your performances are going well soj


 


diddlybiddly said:


> Fantastic!


 
Cheers   I got all ranty last night, think that's what did it hehe   Really lovely thing to hear someone say though, and mean it. Got all bashful heh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 15, 2011)

morning all, am off for a long train journey to cornwall today, to see my kids.

so hope y'all have a good weekend, see you next week


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Got all bashful heh


 
Is this actually Sojjy posting or her publicist


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, am off for a long train journey to cornwall today, to see my kids.
> 
> so hope y'all have a good weekend, see you next week



Cunty McCunt!

Let you off seeing as its your kids Paulie. Have a fab time matey 



Badgers said:


> Is this actually Sojjy posting or her publicist


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

My boss just arrived, took one look at me and said:

  "Have you got hay fever or a cold?"

  "No"

  "Late night last night?"

  "Err, no"

Charming.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, am off for a long train journey to cornwall today, to see my kids.
> 
> so hope y'all have a good weekend, see you next week


Enjoy Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Cheers   I got all ranty last night, think that's what did it hehe   Really lovely thing to hear someone say though, and mean it. Got all bashful heh





Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, am off for a long train journey to cornwall today, to see my kids.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

Right, hangover fix-it - bacon butty and a diet coke


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

how is it only just gone 10am?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Bus was melting hot. 
This is not a suit kinda day


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

well the dreaded first hour is history


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Morning draggers! Just up, feeling a tad, just a tad, hung over. Whiskey and beer does that I gather.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only during working hours.



What about if your job's shit and you never get any hours?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning lizzieloo



Morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What about if your job's shit and you never get any hours?


then this is the place for you


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What about if your job's shit and you never get any hours?


 


diddlybiddly said:


> then this is the place for you


 
Most definitely the place for you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, am off for a long train journey to cornwall today, to see my kids.
> 
> so hope y'all have a good weekend, see you next week


 
Have a great weekend paulie 

Late in today as the heat is making my MS symptoms worse, still it's cool in here and quiet so i may have a sleep!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Drag dedication, QoG!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

Grandma is complaining about not being the winner of the Euro Millions.



She didn't even buy a ticket.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> She didn't even buy a ticket.


 


If she'd bought a ticket she might have won and would have had nothing to complain about though


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> If she'd bought a ticket she might have won and would have had nothing to complain about though


 
I'm sure she could find something!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm sure she could find something!


 
I reckon if she had bought a ticket then she would have lost it and then she could _have_ won it but couldn't claim it as she'd lost the ticket!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What about if your job's shit and you never get any hours?


 
You have found your home. We embrace moaning and mirth round these parts. Occasional discussion of irritating colleagues is encouraged.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifeys drag today


 
I hope she is gping to the Penguin Cove...where there are also


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

What's everyone doing for lunch?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's everyone doing for lunch?



haven't made my mind up yet


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> haven't made my mind up yet


 
I thinking of going for a badgers freeday special


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's everyone doing for lunch?


salad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Usual diet fare of salady stuff....although I did treat myself to a 'fat' coffee and some toffee waffles from the kiosk at Maidenhead Station as I wasn't feeling well


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Not enough posting going on today! 18k looking unlikely.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I thinking of going for a badgers freeday special


 
Kebab?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not enough posting going on today! 18k looking unlikely.


 
people need to put in some fucking effort imo


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Kebab?


 
yep


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Moar postage


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Moar postage


 
this^^


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.

ETA: Dogs are clearly better than cats.

HTH


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.


 
fuck off!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.
> 
> ETA: Dogs are clearly better than cats.
> 
> HTH


 
I agree, they are better than cats


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.
> 
> ETA: Dogs are clearly better than cats.
> 
> HTH


That won't spark a row in here with me... maybe with QoG


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fuck off!



No, you fuck off


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

It's lovely in here, I feel bad for swearing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.
> 
> ETA: Dogs are clearly better than cats.
> 
> HTH


 


marty21 said:


> I agree, they are better than cats


 


diddlybiddly said:


> That won't spark a row in here with me... maybe with QoG



row fail



machine cat said:


> fuck off!


 


lizzieloo said:


> No, you fuck off


 
row win


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What's everyone doing for lunch?


 
Got a sandwich from Asda on the way in as I was up unusually early.  And cuntboss is off so I don't need to escape the office today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> row fail
> 
> 
> 
> row win


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

lunch - I am being drawn to something chicken based


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> No, you fuck off


 
ok.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)

Flunch...I'm having a fruity coffeeey one


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lunch - I am being drawn to something chicken based


 
kebab?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

600 to go! WE CAN DO IT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> What you need for loads of posts is a jolly good row.
> 
> ETA: Dogs are clearly better than cats.
> 
> HTH


 


marty21 said:


> I agree, they are better than cats


 


diddlybiddly said:


> That won't spark a row in here with me... maybe with QoG


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Right, I'm off to have a shower.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab?


 
possibly


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 600 to go! WE CAN DO IT


 
off to lunch, I expect the 18k to be hit by the time I come back


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm, I need to come up with two new nicknames for people in the office.  The new salesman (currently newbie) won't be new from Monday as the apprentice is starting


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

That was odd. Being in a hall with 4,000 people aged over 50! I really want a pint now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That was odd. Being in a hall with 4,000 people aged over 50! I really want a pint now


 
How about a small sherry?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hmm, I need to come up with two new nicknames for people in the office.  The new salesman (currently newbie) won't be new from Monday as the apprentice is starting



Shifty and The One



neonwilderness said:


> How about a small sherry?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> How about a small sherry?


 
Heh  

I need something to get the stench of old spice off me


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to think of something to post about...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shifty and The One


 
I like Shifty but The One is a bit close to The One Show


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I need to think of something to post about...


 
Beer?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I need to think of something to post about...


lunch?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like Shifty but The One is a bit close to *The One Show*



Good point...erm....would Sugar (The Apprentice...Sir Alan...) be a bit too much!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Sugartits.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweetlips?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

No-frills. Bye the bye I'm all showered and groomed. Off to work perchance? Muahahahahahahah!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shifty and The One


 
The new newbie looks a bit like Napoleon Dynamite, so maybe that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The new newbie looks a bit like Napoleon Dynamite, so maybe that


 
Definitely Napoleon!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I'll see what he's like first.  We've already made some quite cutting remarks about him and we've not even met him yet


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

18k yet?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

kebab was good


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuck sake people, come on! Can we at least make 17.5K?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Busy. Busy. Busy!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Not so busy you can't update us on your bizniz tho.


----------



## Thraex (Jul 15, 2011)

'kin typical, eh? I post last Friday (hoping to contribute to numbers) and then things get busy, busy, busy. And there's been no fuckin' drag this week at all. This afternoon's set to be busy and arguey (Safeguarding children shizzle and I've got a client booked in to see the doc. but I've just found out she's living in Watford, arguey, arguey).

As you were, draggers...the week end approaches and things can only get better....and NOT in a Tony Bleugh way.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think I'll see what he's like first.  We've already made some quite cutting remarks about him and we've not even met him yet


 
Fuck that, he will have to adapt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck sake people, come on! Can we at least make 17.5K?


 
17.5 has a nice ring to it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck sake people, come on! Can we at least make 17.5K?


you're not at work, get to it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 18k yet?


 
Getting there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> kebab was good


 
Just ordered mine on-line. 
Took my money and then browser crashed so the order got lost


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> 'kin typical, eh? I post last Friday (hoping to contribute to numbers) and then things get busy, busy, busy. And there's been no fuckin' drag this week at all. This afternoon's set to be busy and arguey (Safeguarding children shizzle and I've got a client booked in to see the doc. but I've just found out she's living in Watford, arguey, arguey).
> 
> As you were, draggers...the week end approaches and things can only get better....and NOT in a Tony Bleugh way.



Hectic times


----------



## Thraex (Jul 15, 2011)

Full Moon....clients threatening people; colleagues having a very heated argument. Quite entertaining at present.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fuck that, he will have to adapt


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got a tiger suit


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> you're not at work, get to it!


 
I am now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not so busy you can't update us on your bizniz tho.


 
Dragging bizniz is serious bizniz!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a tiger suit


 
post of the day


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2011)

see


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Fantastic! Are you and fogbat going to have tiger fights.....you'd win I reckon!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

brilliant!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic! Are you and fogbat going to have tiger fights.....you'd win I reckon!


 
I could take him, I'm just a teeps and her will to survive


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I could take him, I'm just a teeps and her will to survive


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> see


 
Jaysus that looks hot! As in warm.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> see


 
excellent


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

oh and I ended up having a roast beef sarnie, with tomato and onions, and a cup of builders tea


----------



## Thraex (Jul 15, 2011)

Brilliant, Teeps.

'kin 'ell there're arguments going off all over the place. Ha! and my clients aren't turning up...so I'll be arguey soon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

are there Hyena suits btw? - I love those mean critters


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Jaysus that looks hot! As in warm.


 
it is!! only had it on for 10 mins, not for summer.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are there Hyena suits btw? - I love those mean critters


 
I'm sure I saw a hyena suit in the ladies section, complete with false penis appendage.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm sure I saw a hyena suit in the ladies section, complete with false penis appendage.


 
the appendage could also come in useful


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are there Hyena suits btw? - I love those mean critters


 
Here ya go!






Bet you anything there's a little cunt-flap on that thing for those furry furry sexytimez to be had.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my weekend - sorted


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> see


 
excellent


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

17.5k a certainty


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Should be!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh god, I just had this really creepy feeling that I'm here in the office for a reason other than posting on the drag thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh god, I just had this really creepy feeling that I'm here in the office for a reason other than posting on the drag thread.


 
Surely not?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

I have finished all my work.  So therefore should be able to go home.  Unfortunately, I'm waiting for another colleague to send me 1 thing which I need to deal with and they are sending it "by 5pm"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I have finished all my work.  So therefore should be able to go home.  Unfortunately, I'm waiting for another colleague to send me 1 thing which I need to deal with and they are sending it "by 5pm"


 
 I am usually that person. And usually they don't get it until the day after.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

C'mon people, only 36 to go to 17.5K!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am usually that person. And usually they don't get it until the day after.



Hanging is too good for you  

Good news is this week's edition of _Civil Service World_ has just arrived in the post.  That should while away about 5 minutes


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Hanging is too good for you
> 
> Good news is this week's edition of _Civil Service World_ has just arrived in the post.  That should while away about 5 minutes


 
How many pages? Or is it email?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Busy, busy, busy. Phew!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How many pages? Or is it email?



About 16.  It has a riveting article on how the future will be brought to us by cloud computing


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> About 16.  It has a riveting article on how the future will be brought to us by cloud computing


 
That's nice.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

busy spell takes me to 3pm almost - we are nearly there Marines!


----------



## Thraex (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I find that Hyena suit strangely arousing  

I need a drag mentor...just made a suggestion to a manager (about getting an allotment for clients). Bad move as she's just asked me to write up a feckin' proposal, with costings and advantages etc 

She is a cuntboss too, albeit a highly attractive one. Ha! I need to collar a volunteer and delegate, don't I?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Gah, I have too much to do and no time here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> She is a cuntboss too, *albeit a highly attractive one*.


 
I don't even get that luxury


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

Just fired off a couple of applications.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

I have just overheard someone in the office discussing their plans to but 2 dozen advocados this evening.  The mind boggles


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just fired off a couple of applications.



excellent - I need to start firing some off too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I have just overheard someone in the office discussing their plans to but 2 dozen advocados this evening.  The mind boggles


 
butt avocados ? everyone does that surely


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Butt advocates you say?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just fired off a couple of applications.



Good luck!



nipsla said:


> I have just overheard someone in the office discussing their plans to but 2 dozen advocados this evening.  The mind boggles



Guacomole fight?!

Right. I have done all my work. I have done all my filing. I am ready for holiday!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Butt advocates you say?



we are all Butt advocates


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wut wut? Holiday? - did you clear this with the Drag management board?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wut wut? Holiday? - did you clear this with the Drag management board?


I think not


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

> So we're going to jam that lifetime of farts into 2 seconds. Now, I'm going by volume here, not by energy; if I were going by energy, this would be a lot more boring, because it doesn't add up anywhere near as spectacularly. Regardless, let's treat this as a rocket problem, where the only major factor is how fast the reaction mass (your fart) is leaving, rather than any resistance of the air to passage of the fart, nothing fancy.
> 
> Now, you need to get all of that gas out of your asshole in two seconds, through a 2cm-diameter hole. This is the same as figuring out how long a column of air of 2cm diameter would have to be to contain 3650 liters. That circle has an area of pi cm2, which converts to 0.000314 square meters. You need to get 3.65 cubic meters through that hole in 2 seconds. So... you see where I'm going with this? That gas is going to be shooting out of you real, REAL fast. How fast?
> 
> ...



This is the kinda stuff we need to be thinking about today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I think not


 
it's just not on - holiday forms need to be submitted and approved


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's just not on - holiday forms need to be submitted and approved


 
In triplicates. By fax.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In triplicates. By fax.


on carbon paper you say?


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I got a cookbook when I left a job of 7 years. HTH.


 
Did a bit better than that, I think. 












And last but not least:






I fucking love Barolo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel short changed 

but nice one NVP  what's barolo like? I asked on another thread once, and as usual was ignored


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Did a bit better than that, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice haul


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In triplicates. By fax.



this



diddlybiddly said:


> on carbon paper you say?


 
and this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> I fucking love Barolo.


 
Any sane person does.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right. I have done all my work. I have done all my filing. I am ready for holiday!!



What?!


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> but nice one NVP  what's barolo like? I asked on another thread once, and as usual was ignored


 
Here's what it says on the bottle

"Garnet red colour with orange nuances. The perfume is typical, ethereal, pleasant, intense, with notes of violet and rose. The flavour is full, strong, severe but velvety and harmonic with a light licorice aftertaste like soft porn in the afternoon. It is suitable to accompany roast meats, game and is ideal quaffed in one sitting whilst in a bath, crying, and singing about your unemployment."


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> What?!


 
see earlier posts expressing our outrage


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Just fired off a couple of applications.


 


nipsla said:


> I have just overheard someone in the office discussing their plans to but 2 dozen advocados this evening.  The mind boggles


 


marty21 said:


> wut wut? Holiday? - did you clear this with the Drag management board?


 


diddlybiddly said:


> I think not


 


marty21 said:


> it's just not on - holiday forms need to be submitted and approved


 


TruXta said:


> In triplicates. By fax.


 


diddlybiddly said:


> on carbon paper you say?


 
*looks smug*

It is "staycation" time!! 

So far plans are Wookey Hole and Cheddar Gorge (already booked) then the animation exhibition at the Barbican, the Dirt exhibition at the Wellcome Collection, the sci-fi collection at the British Library and the Horniman Museum


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

we need to call a meeting about this, but it's Friday afternoon


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Here's what it says on the bottle
> 
> "Garnet red colour with orange nuances. The perfume is typical, ethereal, pleasant, intense, with notes of violet and rose. The flavour is full, strong, severe but velvety and harmonic with a light licorice aftertaste like soft porn in the afternoon. It is suitable to accompany roast meats, game and is ideal quaffed in one sitting whilst in a bath, crying, and singing about your unemployment."


 
I need to get me one for next Friday then.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Here's what it says on the bottle
> 
> "Garnet red colour with orange nuances. The perfume is typical, ethereal, pleasant, intense, with notes of violet and rose. The flavour is full, strong, severe but velvety and harmonic with a light licorice aftertaste like soft porn in the afternoon. It is suitable to accompany roast meats, game and is ideal quaffed in one sitting whilst in a bath, crying, and singing about your unemployment."


Sounds perfect 

Didn't someone scrawl the last few words in biro on the label?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

17500 - goal reached!


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

It is a bloody lovely red. Up there with Amarone as one of my faves. Very thoughtful of them, I must say. They were a good bunch to work with, all in all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *looks smug*
> 
> It is "staycation" time!!
> 
> So far plans are Wookey Hole and Cheddar Gorge (already booked) then the animation exhibition at the Barbican, the Dirt exhibition at the Wellcome Collection, the sci-fi collection at the British Library and the Horniman Museum


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

18k by 5?


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

You on the rock n roll next week an all truxta?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 


Plus I have just had a MASSIVE piece of cake in honour of someone's birthday


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> You on the rock n roll next week an all truxta?


 
Last day of contract is Thursday. That said I'll be doing a one-off interviewing gig for a week or two after that, so won't be entirely feckless.


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Last day of contract is Thursday. That said I'll be doing a one-off interviewing gig for a week or two after that, so won't be entirely feckless.


 
Ah, that's not so bad. Definitely calls for a bottle of Barolo mind.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm outraged!

edit: late post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm outraged!
> 
> edit: late post


 
You shall now be known as "outraged of Leeds"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ah, that's not so bad. Definitely calls for a bottle of Barolo mind.


 
Mmmmm. I was supposed to have my last day the 30th of June, but bosslady arranged for extension to get things properly sorted. Word of that didn't trickle down to me office-mate, so on the day lo and behold a bottle of whiskey adorned my desk...


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You shall now be known as "outraged of Leeds"


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 18k by 5?


 
pushing it...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

We'll be lucky to do 17.6K by 5...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I have just had a MASSIVE piece of cake in honour of someone's birthday


 
I'm putting a note on your drag records


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

10 mins to go!

(and did I mention I have Monday off?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm putting a note on your drag records


 
Like this one!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> 10 mins to go!
> 
> (and did I mention I have Monday off?)


 
I want to go home in 10 mins.  I have to say till at least 5 

I have Monday off as well


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

I have Monday off as well.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

oh all the cunts are coming out of the woodwork now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh all the cunts are coming out of the woodwork now!


 
That would be such a good image for a horror porn film!


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh all the cunts are coming out of the woodwork now!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

*does a little dance*


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got Tuesday off too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh all the cunts are coming out of the woodwork now!



I am going to cunt off at 4 


but I am in on Monday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Like this one!


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

And Wednesday.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Just spotted this calendar round the other side of the office


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just spotted this calendar round the other side of the office
> 
> View attachment 16376


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Just spotted this calendar round the other side of the office
> 
> View attachment 16376


 
You should _so_ deface that with a knob heading towards that fish's mouth!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

Right I am outta here, laters y'all!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right I am outta here, laters y'all!


 
Have a good un!


----------



## Voley (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2011)

25 minutes. 25 slooow minutes.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccup said:


> 25 minutes. 25 slooow minutes.


 
I'm aiming to be out the door by 16:55 and in the pub by 17:02


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Fucking off at 5 too.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> see


----------



## Thraex (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fucking off at 5 too.


 
Likewise...as long as pregnant lady doesn't turn up.

Gin and Tonic for the bus home, I think.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2011)

Tired

Not sure what I've done over the last 3 hours, but it hasn't been any kind of work


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

Is buying cans from an offie and drinking them just outside the train station/'spoons beer garden cheeky?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Course it fucking isn't. It's prudent is what it is.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Course it fucking isn't. It's prudent is what it is.


 
I'm off to do that


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

God speed your drinkage, cat of machinery!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

The document I was promised by 5pm has not arrived


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> The document I was promised by 5pm has not arrived


 
It is in the post with the cheque


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> wut wut? Holiday? - did you clear this with the Drag management board?


 
 

I am still at work 
Still doing 5 days next week 
Meeting at 9am on Monday to look forward too 
It is going to rain all weekend 
I am skint
Did I mention I am still at work?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am still at work
> Still doing 5 days next week
> Meeting at 9am on Monday to look forward too
> It is going to rain all weekend
> ...


 haha


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> haha


 
I aim to please


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am still at work
> Still doing 5 days next week
> Meeting at 9am on Monday to look forward too
> It is going to rain all weekend
> ...


 
I cunted off early to get a haircut, home now after the usual rubbish small talk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I cunted off early to get a haircut, home now after the usual rubbish small talk


 
you should practice and then you'd not be rubbish at it next time.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is in the post with the cheque



Well it's still not fucking here.  Nearly an hour late on a Friday is a liberty imo   This is eating into my drinking time


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Well it's still not fucking here.  Nearly an hour late on a Friday is a liberty imo   This is eating into my drinking time


 
Fuck this too, I am off to find the ciderbus home and see some sun!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Fuck this too, I am off to find the ciderbus home and see some sun!


 
Its finally arrived.  Off I fuck to the pub then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

Huspaz!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should practice and then you'd not be rubbish at it next time.


 
Predictable


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Ciderbus is hot. 
Cider is cold.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Its finally arrived.  Off I fuck to the pub then


 
Pub eh?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

alone w cider


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> alone w cider


 
W cider?
With?
Without?
Want?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

with my friend, with.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> with my friend, with.


 
Things could be worse then? 
We drank all our cider but got more.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Things could be worse then?
> We drank all our cider but got more.


 
I don't think i can finish mine...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Push yourself. You can achieve your goals, reach for the stars!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

For the Fizzy Lizard!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> For the Fizzy Lizard!


 
And Mr Big Shrimp stands shoulder to shoulder with you


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

We ride together


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> We ride together


 
Shrimps can simply swim into Mordor


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2011)

You have my kebab...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You have my kebab...


 
Will swap for pizza?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2011)

Early sabbath day start in Goth land - we are bacon sandwiched up and off to Wookey Hole for probably damp cave drag

Hope the cider flows well and true for you all today!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Early sabbath day start in Goth land - we are bacon sandwiched up and off to Wookey Hole for probably damp cave drag
> 
> Hope the cider flows well and true for you all today!!


 
Morning Qoggy, we are about to bacon sarnie it too. I hope Wookey Hole is as impressive as I thought it was when I was a little lad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Qoggy, we are about to bacon sarnie it too. I hope Wookey Hole is as impressive as I thought it was when I was a little lad.



Thank you! Mr. QofG's is as excited as a small child at the moment, especially as he has discovered their is crazy golf there. In fact not just golf but pirate crazy golf!

Have a good time at the county fair, I have cider envy!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank you! Mr. QofG's is as excited as a small child at the moment, especially as he has discovered their is crazy golf there. In fact not just golf but pirate crazy golf!



I can picture him doing the Ewok dance  



QueenOfGoths said:


> Have a good time at the county fair, I have cider envy!!



£8.50 for 4 pints of the good stuff and it made me happy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Hungover
Really hungover today
Extreme action had crossed my mind

Was worth it though, the Country show was a good laugh despite the rain appearing. Struggling to wake up and get mobile and have to face a meeting at 09:15 which is going to be fun. Oh well, am up early drinking coffee and trying to get some feeling back.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

chucklehead


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup. My head is not chuckling today. Worth it though, enjoyed the show! I foresee a very early night tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

*earlymorningyelpofhorror*

Was ecstatic to see, touch, smell and taste you two yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *earlymorningyelpofhorror*


 
Yup, that about sums it up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Went to the usual sandwich place and was met with the usual service. 



> Me: Hi, can I have a white baguette with sausage and ketchup please.
> Her: Yes sir, would you like a white or brown baguette?
> Me: A white baguette with sausage and ketchup please.
> Her: Would you like butter or mayonnaise?
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

These things are sent to try us, matey. But they won't. Not us. 

There's a Subway opening next to my work today. I hate hate hate that nasty miasma of wet bread they put out 


Will prob have one though. Just that one.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Right, 45 minutes till the fortnightly meeting of fail. Time to get a coffee inside me and __~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Will swap for pizza?


 
^ should have taken up this offer


Not much dragging happening today as I'm being sent to Harrogate in half an hour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Harrogate! My mum and her chums are doing an ABC holiday thing and for H did they got to Havana? No. I think you can guess.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not much dragging happening today as I'm being sent to Harrogate in half an hour


 
Popping to Betty's Tea Rooms while you are there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Tea rooms and handbag shops! They are a gaggle of middle-aged wimmim cliches! 

What did you buy? A silk scarf?? No!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Popping to Betty's Tea Rooms while you are there?


 
Don't have enough money, sadly. I'll be going to Greggs instead.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Don't have enough money, sadly. I'll be going to Greggs instead.




http://www.greggs.co.uk/great-sandwich-share-FAQs/


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.greggs.co.uk/great-sandwich-share-FAQs/


 
quality link


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Went to the usual sandwich place and was met with the usual service.


 
It's a tried and tested system, don't try and break it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn work PC is crashing and freezing up. Although this could mean a new one is coming my way


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite is here


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *earlymorningyelpofhorror*
> 
> Was ecstatic to see, touch, smell and taste you two yesterday


 
you felt me up!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon Dynamite is here


 
Huh? 

Mornin all - what a fucking brilliant weekend   Gig was an absolute BLINDER!  Everyone still pissed next afternoon   

We did a full day of total fuck all yesterday - bliss.

Ignoring nasty weather today.  Monday after all.  So it's all shit anyway


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning draggers.
I am at work for a well earned rest today.
I had a lovely weekend in the Forest, even though most of it was spent laying paths:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Huh?


 
Newbie in the office 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-Drag-2011?p=11935442&viewfull=1#post11935442


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I had a lovely weekend in the Forest


 


It was torrential rain for most of the weekend up here, so didn't get out much


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you felt me up!



And I haven't washed my hand yet


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie in the office
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-Drag-2011?p=11935442&viewfull=1#post11935442


 
Aha

Hungy now.  Lunch plans?  I have brought in leftovers from yesterday - minestrone soup (celery, onions, carrot, cabbage, garlic, passata, stock, cannellini beans) with spinach and ricotta tortellini in it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon Dynamite is here


 
Is he creating a stir? 

In other news that meeting was very long and very shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hungy now.  Lunch plans?


 
Dunno, going out though cos I'm fucking bored! 



Badgers said:


> Is he creating a stir?


Not really, just quietly getting on with the shit jobs cuntboss is giving him


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not really, just quietly getting on with the shit jobs cuntboss is giving him


 
What is he wearing?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lunch plans?



Half a sausage baguette 
Some chicken on a stick thing from the deli 
Banana


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

lunch plans:
Lemon & coriander houmous, ryvita, red pepper & cucumber.

If the sun continues to shine me and my iPod will go for a walk.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is he wearing?


 
A lot of black


----------



## Thraex (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry about this draggers......I think (hope) they're gonna shut the building and send us all home. There's no water. Ha! I may be a cunt...at some point.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A lot of black


 
Napol*EMO* Dynamite?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Sorry about this draggers......I think (hope) they're gonna shut the building and send us all home. There's no water. Ha! I may be a cunt...at some point.


 
I want this ^


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Napol*EMO* Dynamite?


 
Possibly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Possibly


 
 

Have you told him any made up company policies yet? Like everyone having to sing the 'company song' on a Friday morning?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm having a LATE LUNCH!! a mate is up in London for the day - having lunch with him


----------



## Thraex (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want this ^


 
TBH...I want a working toilet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> TBH...I want a working toilet.


 
Number 1 or number 2?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

__~


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you told him any made up company policies yet? Like everyone having to sing the 'company song' on a Friday morning?


 
Not yet, I suspect cuntboss is telling him plenty of real bullshit policies though


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Afternoon draggers, am I the only one not rocking a cider-head?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> lunch plans:
> Lemon & coriander houmous, ryvita, red pepper & cucumber.
> 
> If the sun continues to shine me and my iPod will go for a walk.



The sun has not continued to shine 
I will therefore go to tesco to buy birthday cake and party bags.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon draggers, am I the only one not rocking a cider-head?


 
my cider head is a lot better now - I was in bed by about 10ish - (in the spare room due to potential snoring issues)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Afternoon draggers, am I the only one not rocking a cider-head?


 
I am dying here man


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> my cider head is a lot better now - I was in bed by about 10ish - (in the spare room due to potential snoring issues)


 
I too was relegated from the master bedroom as HRH had a presentation early today and would not countenance the possibility that I might wake her up.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am dying here man


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am dying here man


 
Was it worth it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Was it worth it?


 
Yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yes


 
Stop your winging then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Stop your winging then


 
winging?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> winging?


 
Fly me to the moon
Let me swing among those stars
Let me see what spring is like 
On Jupiter and Mars


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Seagulling?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> winging?


 
Stop your whingeing too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am dying here man


 
haha


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seagulling?


 
Is that like dogging for birds?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

back in the drag


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> back in the drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that like dogging for birds?


 
Seagulling


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seagulling


 
Is that what you and Marty were up to yesterday?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Only 2pm drag  

The News International stuff is interesting but not distracting me enough today


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Is that what you and Marty were up to yesterday?


 
we were chuckleheading


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we were chuckleheading


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Yes we were


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

chuckleheading?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Chucklehead cider. They had stalls.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> chuckleheading?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to do a great big trump.  Unfortunately my body is deciding to trap this great big trump and not let it go beyond my belly.  Urgh.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
thought as much


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



I had to drive


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
To me


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

to you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

The guy in the cubicle next to me just now let out a yelp and then there was a lot of splashing. I got out of there double quick


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The guy in the cubicle next to me just now let out a yelp and then there was a lot of splashing. I got out of there double quick


 
Poo-babies on a Monday. Been there done that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The guy in the cubicle next to me just now let out a yelp and then there was a lot of splashing. I got out of there double quick


 
a miracle birth - he shall call her Harper Seven


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Christ on a bike. I have to handover to my replacement! I had no idea she would be starting _today_. If I had perhaps I wouldn't have got wankered yesterday and gone to bed at 1am!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Poo-babies on a Monday. Been there done that.


 


marty21 said:


> a miracle birth - he shall call her Harper Seven


 
The yelp was like a wounded animal


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The yelp was like a wounded animal


 
Another bleeding anus?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Another bleeding anus?


 
That has been rife this year


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The guy in the cubicle next to me just now let out a yelp and then there was a lot of splashing. I got out of there double quick


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just had a poo - using council tax payers money to wipe my arse


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I just had a poo - using council tax payers money to wipe my arse


 
Are you in SW18 and did you yelp?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you in SW18 and did you yelp?



no, and no


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I might have let out a contented sigh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

This has the feel of an 18k week


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Only a bit over 300 to go? Should bloody well hope so Bajjy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only a bit over 300 to go? Should bloody well hope so Bajjy.


 
Maybe we should push ourselves a bit more?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

20k by end of the month?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 20k by end of the month?


 
GRAPH!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 20k by end of the month?


 
I'm unemployed and such off-drag from this Friday.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Has soj done her trump yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Has soj done her trump yet?


 
A Top Trump?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> GRAPH!!!!



Later! 

People are making their excuses already


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Boss Man is off for the next two weeks here.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

I have found a new draggers holiday home for us in Bulgaria - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-30610705.html

If 9 of us clubbed together then I think we would have a nice little holiday home


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have found a new draggers holiday home for us in Bulgaria - http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-30610705.html
> 
> If 9 of us clubbed together then I think we would have a nice little holiday home



are there 9 bedrooms or will we have to double up?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Not quite as cheap as they first make out 



> The price of the property is 900 GBP but you will have to sign a contract for the repairs and the total price of the property with the renovation is 17000 GBP!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I bagsie a room to myself - I have snoring issues


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> are there 9 bedrooms or will we have to double up?


 
9 of us pay £100 each. 
You get a 3rd share for that which gives you timeshare of a room. 
So for your £100 you get 4 months use of the room. 
£25 a month + bills.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not quite as cheap as they first make out


 
That contract will never stand up in court


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 9 of us pay £100 each.
> You get a 3rd share for that which gives you timeshare of a room.
> So for your £100 you get 4 months use of the room.
> £25 a month + bills.


 
you have to factor in the £17000 too, that's nearly £2k each!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you have to factor in the £17000 too, that's nearly £2k each!


 
That contract will never stand up in court


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

That's a quality crib there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That contract will never stand up in court



do you have a lot of experience with Bulgarian Courts?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Has soj done her trump yet?


 
 No, but the wind has dissipated so that's some relief 

Hungy again.  Gonna get takeaway toneet   Indian, I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> do you have a lot of experience with Bulgarian Courts?


 
He'll get his best lawyer on the case - Lionel Hutz, aka Miguel Sanchez, aka Dr. Nguyen Van Thoc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He'll get his best lawyer on the case - Lionel Hutz, aka Miguel Sanchez, aka Dr. Nguyen Van Thoc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Today didn't drag at all, hardly! Can't believe it's half 4 already! 

And so we romp towards 20k, don't we Bajjy....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Today didn't drag at all, hardly! Can't believe it's half 4 already!
> 
> And so we romp towards 20k, don't we Bajjy....


 
Romping is how we roll (and romp) round these parts!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

sojourner said:


> No, but the wind has dissipated so that's some relief
> 
> Hungy again.  Gonna get takeaway toneet   Indian, I think


 


Soup for me tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Soup for me tonight.


 
What soup?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What soup?


 
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/333614/red-lentil-chickpea-and-chilli-soup


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/333614/red-lentil-chickpea-and-chilli-soup


 
Add some bacon and you are on a winner there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Pissing down here, just as I need to go and wait for a bus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Romping is how we roll (and romp) round these parts!


 
*highfive*


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Add some bacon and you are on a winner there


 
^ might do this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Only 9 more to 18K. FFS people, make an effort.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Will we make it before 5?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 18, 2011)

off now


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off now


 
Part timer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

6 MORE!

edit : 5


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Four!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

3!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only 9 more to 18K. FFS people, make an effort.


 
Maths your strong point?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

2


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Maths your strong point?





It's not my strong point either


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Well nearly there


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Maths your strong point?


 
 I scratched my arse and then rubbed my eyes with the same finger.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> 2


 


BoatieBird said:


> It's not my strong point either


 
Sorry! All this talk about 18k got me over-excited.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 18, 2011)

I still have an hour of dragging left - allegedly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I scratched my arse and then rubbed my eyes with the same finger.


 
We followed you like sheep


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

Napoleon is following me round Asda


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Napoleon is following me round Asda


 
A least he is not a Waitrose type


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 18, 2011)

There's only a few Waitrose branches round here, one in the city centre for bourgeois types and a few in the country. It's not like that London


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2011)

just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders. Weeks pay of notice, holiday pay and the hours I'm owed for last week. Just over 400 pounds. Thanks a fucking bunch you slapheaded cunt.

the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 18, 2011)

fucking drag sacked.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 18, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders. Weeks pay of notice, holiday pay and the hours I'm owed for last week. Just over 400 pounds. Thanks a fucking bunch you slapheaded cunt.
> 
> the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.



Aw dotty that is awful, poor you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.


 
 

That is harsh Dotty. Sounded like a bit of an irritating place to work and you had to put up with cunts but still no good to be downsized.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Woke up at 03:45 and could not get back to sleep for some stupid reason. 
The real blow was finding out I am out of coffee


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

Gah, is there anything more upsetting that waking up to find no coffee/milk?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Gah, is there anything more upsetting that waking up to find no coffee/milk?


 
I suppose if I had stubbed my toe as well it could have been worse. Still pretty annoying though  

How is the Eastern drag today?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

I quit the drag, Badgers.  They hadn't paid me for a few months and wanted to move me onto commission.  

God knows what they're doing now cos I was the only person who understood retail.

I'm glad you didn't stub your toe too!  Any chance of getting back to sleep since you can't have a coffee?  What's the drag got in store for you today?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I quit the drag, Badgers.  They hadn't paid me for a few months and wanted to move me onto commission.
> 
> God knows what they're doing now cos I was the only person who understood retail.



Oh, how shitty  

Anything else about for you or taking a break for a bit? 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm glad you didn't stub your toe too!  Any chance of getting back to sleep since you can't have a coffee?  What's the drag got in store for you today?



Can almost never go back to sleep. Really annoying but once I wake I am up. Feel weary but mind is awake now so will go to work early and hope to leave early. 

Fairly busy drag at the moment my end. Have a three day week next week (5 year wedding anniversary treat) so could be worse.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

Oooh congrats, 5 years!  What are you going to do for it?  It was my 2nd anniversary on Sunday.  

I guess I'll pick up some tuition once the summer holidays finish, I might still have a job at a high school, I dunno.

God, I sound like I'm hated by my employers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

You don't sound too concerned about it? I guess that is a good thing? 

Yeah, 5 years is pretty impressive. No big plans, just a nice day out in London, possibly a picnic and then off to see Harry Potter at the IMAX in the evening.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

Awwwr that sounds like a lovely day, I've never been to an IMAX, I bet they're awesome.

Can't get too fussed about not working, it's Mr Yu who has the work permit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Can't get too fussed about not working, it's Mr Yu who has the work permit.


 
Heh heh.... 

Lady of leisure?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

Indeed, Badgers.  I really must find out where the expat wives lunch.  

(JOKE!!!)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Blimey, been up for over two hours already! Better get some lunches made and go wake wifey up. Have a good (lunch) day


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 19, 2011)

Have a good day too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Lunches are made and time to get going


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

Stupid 4th-to-last-day at work. Gotta tell replacement what I do all day (v little) so spent l yesterday making a list (v short).

Interesting that I work in exec agy of govt and so they'll be lots of chat about the hearing thingy later so I get my opinions formed while I get paid instead of sat on sofa. 

Sigh.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning Stells. Anything in the pipeline once this one is finished?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

morning all - I was allowed back into bed after Sunday's Chuckehead snoring controversy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning Stells. Anything in the pipeline once this one is finished?


 
Kinda. Something starting on 1/8 @ £1.50ph less than I'm on now  But my agency did say there was something else they'll call about today. Fingers crossed, eh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning all - I was allowed back into bed after Sunday's Chuckehead snoring controversy


 
This is good news. 
We still have a fair bit of Chuckehead in the fridge


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is good news.
> We still have a fair bit of Chuckehead in the fridge


 
Ha! I was over ambitious with my last chuckehead, bought a 4 pinter as they had sold out of 2 pinters - enjoy it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Kinda. Something starting on 1/8 @ £1.50ph less than I'm on now  But my agency did say there was something else they'll call about today. Fingers crossed, eh


 
Aye, better to be earning a bit less than the other option but guess £1.50ph less is a lot over a week innit? 

__~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning


 
Morning MC and how are you today?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Morning MC and how are you today?


 
Am nice and refreshed after an extra half hour in bed and a seat on the train. I don't see this good mood lasting though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh dear, Padawan Learner just got in and had a text from India telling him his Grandfathers kidneys have both failed


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders. Weeks pay of notice, holiday pay and the hours I'm owed for last week. Just over 400 pounds. Thanks a fucking bunch you slapheaded cunt.
> 
> the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.



aww shit dotty, that's bad luck - you'd only just started hadn't you?
Good luck in finding something else soon.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning!



DotCommunist said:


> just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders.


 
Last in, first out?  Still a bit cunty of them though!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!


 
Graph?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Graph?


 
Nearly done, I've been working on it all night


----------



## Voley (Jul 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders. Weeks pay of notice, holiday pay and the hours I'm owed for last week. Just over 400 pounds. Thanks a fucking bunch you slapheaded cunt.
> 
> the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.



Jesus, DC, that's rough. Hope something else turns up for you soon, mate. I'm in the limbo of waiting for my last pay packet / the DSS to give me something right now, too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Nearly done, I've been working on it all night


 
Get your people to call my people


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

A bit of a mountain to climb 



17900 today?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

We've just had a fire drill 
I never mind a fire drill, it's a chance to go outside for some air and chat to people I don't see very often.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bit of a mountain to climb



Cliff more like  



neonwilderness said:


> 17900 today?



It is possible if work does not keep interrupting


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cliff more like



I think 20k this month is doable, 25k next month is less certain


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you factored in holidays?
It's getting to that time of year


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A bit of a mountain to climb
> 
> View attachment 16436
> 
> 17900 today?



I was going to say 'But where's the actual!?!?' but I see it...... Ince-wincey, innit


----------



## Thraex (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, again, draggers. I am a cunt again today...building closed as there's no water...early doors. 

Hmmm, The Ship beckons.

I am going to see all the people I didn't see yeaterday and won't see today, tomorrow tho'; busy times ahead...but not today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

rumours that lazyboss is negotiating a dastardly deal to leave with his sordid head held high


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you factored in holidays?
> It's getting to that time of year


 
All holidays have been cancelled until we meet the target.  Didn't you get the memo?



5t3IIa said:


> I was going to say 'But where's the actual!?!?' but I see it...... Ince-wincey, innit


 
Might as well set our sights high


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Have you factored in holidays?
> It's getting to that time of year



Blanket ban on holidays.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Hmmm, The Ship beckons.



A boat or a pub kind of ship? 



marty21 said:


> rumours that lazyboss is negotiating a dastardly deal to leave with his sordid head held high


 
Tap his phone quickly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> rumours that lazyboss is negotiating a dastardly deal to leave with his sordid head held high


 
Your place sounds nearly as bad as NOTW


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Blanket ban on holidays.





I may have a 2 week holiday from August Bank holiday - I'll tell mrs21 we have to cancel, she will understand won't she - it's not as if she has a history of going off in a huff


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> All holidays have been cancelled until we meet the target.  Didn't you get the memo?



Even if I promise to do my best to post as much as I can before I go off next wednesday (until the 15th August).
Please?
Pretty please?
It's all booked and everything


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Your place sounds nearly as bad as NOTW



it's just lazyboss tbf - the others are fine, work well with them, that's whay they haven't got dodgy and insulting nicknames


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> rumours that lazyboss is negotiating a dastardly deal to leave with his sordid head held high



Is this a good thing?
Might you be in line to be the next lazyboss?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I may have a 2 week holiday from August Bank holiday - I'll tell mrs21 we have to cancel, she will understand won't she - it's not as if she has a history of going off in a huff


 
Get her posting, if we meet 25k by the end of August then your holiday may be approved


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Is this a good thing?
> Might you be in line to be the next lazyboss?


 
in the frame I guess - I may have to kill the deputy first though , just to make sure


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Get her posting, if we meet 25k by the end of August then your holiday may be approved


 
*sends begging text*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Even if I promise to do my best to post as much as I can before I go off next wednesday (until the 15th August).
> Please?
> Pretty please?
> It's all booked and everything


 
It's out of my hands I'm afraid, targets need to be met


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's out of my hands I'm afraid, targets need to be met


 
it's harsh,. but it is the REAL WORLD, and targets have to be met


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I may have a 2 week holiday from August Bank holiday - I'll tell mrs21 we have to cancel, she will understand won't she - it's not as if she has a history of going off in a huff


 


BoatieBird said:


> Even if I promise to do my best to post as much as I can before I go off next wednesday (until the 15th August).
> Please?
> Pretty please?
> It's all booked and everything


 
Neon will shortly be calculating the post shortfall your combined selfishness will mean to this thread. 
You have no choice but to pick up the slack or get someone else to do it for you. 
This is a time of austerity drag and not a time for excuses.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course, we will expect drag bonuses for all this additional dragwork


----------



## Thraex (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A boat or a pub kind of ship?


 
The Ship on Wardour Street.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> The Ship on Wardour Street.


 
we expect dragpub contributions from you


----------



## Thraex (Jul 19, 2011)

Gah, just walked passed the clients' toilets...taps running...water back on. 

Hah, keep it quiet no one knows....come on, come on, I wanna go.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> The Ship on Wardour Street.



A fine hostelry that one ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Gah, just walked passed the clients' toilets...taps running...water back on.
> 
> Hah, keep it quiet no one knows....come on, come on, I wanna go.



switch your phone off and RUN FOR IT !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

I can overhear Mr ManFlu trying to show Napoleon how to do some admin stuff.  He's got me confused and I've worked here nearly 5 years


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2011)

Mornin draggerz




DotCommunist said:


> just got hold of John to discuss my shoulder issue and how I'm not going to be in untill wednesday cos I can barely clench a fist. He turns round to tell me due to downsizing myself and aiden have our marching orders. Weeks pay of notice, holiday pay and the hours I'm owed for last week. Just over 400 pounds. Thanks a fucking bunch you slapheaded cunt.
> 
> the only drag I will be doing tomorrow is dragging my arse to the dole office. Motherfucker.


 
Ah fucking fuck dotty - the total cunts 




marty21 said:


> morning all - I was allowed back into bed after Sunday's Chuckehead snoring controversy






dragonwolf said:


> Sorry, again, draggers. I am a cunt again today...building closed as there's no water...early doors.
> 
> Hmmm, The Ship beckons.
> 
> I am going to see all the people I didn't see yeaterday and won't see today, tomorrow tho'; busy times ahead...but not today.


 
Hey - you're not in Merseyside are ya?  Just there was a massive water pipe burst yesterday in Huyton


----------



## Thraex (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> switch your phone off and RUN FOR IT !


 
Phones turned off....lazycolleague gently sauntering through her 'scripts like she's got all day, grr.

Dragpub contributions will be offered up to Mithras...in the guise of mead.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I can overhear Mr ManFlu trying to show Napoleon how to do some admin stuff.  He's got me confused and I've worked here nearly 5 years


 
 

How is his health, do pass on our best wishes.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

off out to see a woman about some floors, and a woman who complained that there is a drawing of a goat on her wall , or the devil.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> off out to see a woman about some floors, and a woman who complained that there is a drawing of a goat on her wall , or the devil.


 
I bet neither of them offer you tea, let alone cake


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is his health, do pass on our best wishes.


 
Think he may be sickening for something again, but he's off for 2 weeks on Friday so plenty of time for him to be ill


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

actual texts from the Country show 



> We are off near the captive stage near the animals





> we are sheltering in some sort of hippy tent





> Yup, we are under a tree





> Mrs21 has gone off in a huff, I'm near Craft Marquee





> I'm by the bar





> Going to see the Dog Display team



we found eachother and the chucklehead in the end


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> actual texts from the Country show


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


 
How is your day then?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is your day then?


 
Am about to put my fist through the wall


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Am about to put my fist through the wall


 
It could be worse?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Am about to put my fist through the wall


 
Grandma not taking the closure of NOTW well?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It could be worse?


 
It could well be worse. There is light though and that is lunch in just over an hour.



neonwilderness said:


> Grandma not taking the closure of NOTW well?


 


The only paper she pays for is the Daily Heil


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It could well be worse. There is light though and that is lunch in just over an hour.


 
And only three sleeps till Friday


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> And only three sleeps till Friday


 
^ this is good news


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

G'day drag! I'm actually in work before 11. Not happened for a while that. What's new today?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

there was a goat skull on the wall, and I issued the following instructions to the caretaker 



> Remove Goat skull from wall outside property



pretty sure I have never had to tell anyone to do that


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pretty sure I have never had to tell anyone to do that


 
Something to put on your CV


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there was a goat skull on the wall, and I issued the following instructions to the caretaker
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure I have never had to tell anyone to do that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there was a goat skull on the wall, and I issued the following instructions to the caretaker
> 
> pretty sure I have never had to tell anyone to do that


 
 

Awesome that. 
Was it an actual skull or the drawing of a skull.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I posted picture of skull and my instructions on to twitter, but I can't get on twitter from here - someone put them on here pls 

tvm


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

badgers said:


> Awesome that.
> Was it an actual skull or the drawing of a skull.


 
real skull


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> real skull


 
Which Welsh farm have you been working on today?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

More importantly, where are the photos of the skull????


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> More importantly, where are the photos of the skull????


 
twitter


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> twitter


 
can't get on twitter. can you post them here instead?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> can't get on twitter. can you post them here instead?


 
not from my phone, it's charging up anyhoo, I'll try and put them up on Google + later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



tvm

IT DID HAPPEN


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

'Tron' Wall?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

Is it a particularly large goats skull?
Couldn't they just put it in the bin


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Couldn't they just put it in the bin


 
That sort of thinking would lead to Martys career going in the bin. Imagine tenants doing things for themselves???


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Is it a particularly large goats skull?
> Couldn't they just put it in the bin



It is stuck to the wall with devil glue


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

18K today? Only 2.... 00 to go


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 18K today? Only 2.... 00 to go



I feel it in my waters


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel it in my waters


 
Go see a doctor!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That sort of thinking would lead to Martys career going in the bin. Imagine tenants doing things for themselves???



This ^^^



TruXta said:


> Go see a doctor!



not this ^^^

I fear medicine man


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I fear medicine man


 
They've got candy I hear.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

the caretaker has now put the skull up in the office 

devil's work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> They've got candy I hear.


 
the candyman is evil


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the candyman is evil


 
Only that one who's in a van when you're 7.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only that one who's in a van when you're 7.


 
I'm trying to forget


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It is stuck to the wall with devil glue



You should have told them that the council put it there
'to ward off the evil spirits'


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> You should have told them that the council put it there
> 'to ward off the evil spirits'


 
we tend to put them up the day before we kill them for breaching the terms of their tenancy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we tend to put them up the day before we kill them for breaching the terms of their tenancy


 
It's only fair really


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm trying to forget


 
Forgive, but not forget?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

lunch plans?

i'm thinking of a Stagg


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?
> 
> i'm thinking of a Stagg


 
Having a BLT ciabatta as I type.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 18K today? Only 2.... 00 to go


 
The late arrival again then?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The late arrival again then?


 
Was in at 10 I'll have ya know! Which is when everyone starts in my building...


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a _Very Important Paper _that needs to be delivered by hand.
It is far too important to put in the internal mail.

I am going to deliver it and then go for my lunchtime walk - thus extending my lunch (half) hour by at least another 30 mins.
I will then return to my desk to eat my lunch and read my book for a while


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> lunch plans?
> 
> i'm thinking of a Stagg


 
Aldi vegetable soup and snidey hula hoops. I'm tempted to go out for a bit, but I'm trying not to spend quite so much on lunches at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

I just started a thread!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I just started a thread!


 
Don't I need rabies shots to cross over into E territory?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, they are wild round there with goat skulls and all sorts


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately the only option applicable to me is "You can stick it, cunt."


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Gah, time for a coffee and maybe, dare I say it, some work?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

170 more, can we do it? CAN WE DO IT?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

It is definitely possible 

Maybe


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta does not care about the 20km, he is just focused on his own 10k personal target


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to take this. I made a drunken threat and by god I will see it through!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> TruXta does not care about the 20km, he is just focused on his own 10k personal target


 
He's only got 3 posts to go


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> TruXta does not care about the 20km, he is just focused on his own 10k personal target


 
Uh.... I'm being realistic. 20k by the end of the day is nuts, and by the end of the week is only slightly less nuts. Don't kill the messenger!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

disappointingly - I discovered no more goat skulls at lunchtime


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He's only got 3 posts to go


 
What? Hey.......


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What? Hey.......


 
2


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Ticked over again. 900 to go? TBH I didn't even realise I'd tipped 9k before I was 50 posts over.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Where is Sojjy?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is Sojjy?


 
Slaughtering goats


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Slaughtering goats


 
They are a weird lot over that way with their goat slaughtering and strange bread names


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, we might actually make it to 17.9k today.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Stay on target, stay on target


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You know, we might actually make it to 17.9k today.


 
5


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 5


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


>


 
Grade C 'O' Level in Maths,  Bitch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Eating Couscous here. 
Fun never stops round these parts!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Careful now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Careful now


 
Mental times! 
I wonder what Rupert Murdoch had for lunch?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Had a Stagg chilli


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Had a Stagg chilli


 
marks out of 10?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Grade C 'O' Level in Maths,  Bitch


 
I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> marks out of 10?


 
It will be a rapid number 2 later


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be a rapid number 2 later


 
Possibly sooner rather than later


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

who is in the drag huddle?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't even know what that means.



means I did good at sums


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who is in the drag huddle?


 
I won't be until they release an iphone app


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2011)

has anyone mentioned the government plan to cull badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I won't be until they release an iphone app


 
bad times

we are having LOTS of fun in the huddle


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> who is in the drag huddle?


 
Pretty much you and me mate


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone mentioned the government plan to cull badgers?


 
yes, you have.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> we are having LOTS of fun in the huddle


 
keep your hands to yourself


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> marks out of 10?


 
7 (if it were Dynamite Hot I'd have given it a 10).


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> bad times
> 
> we are having LOTS of fun in the huddle


 
Goat skulls galore?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I won't be until they release an iphone app


 
They have I thought?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 7 (if it were Dynamite Hot I'd have given it a 10).


 
good - keep us updated on the rush to the loo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone mentioned the government plan to cull badgers?


 
I updated the thread you started


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Goat skulls galore?



yep

and dancing girls in bikinis


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I won't be until they release an iphone app


 
I'm about to upgrade my phone - guess I'll stick with android for all of it's huddle fun


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be a rapid number 2 later


 


neonwilderness said:


> Possibly sooner rather than later


 
I'm willing to give Stagg a 3rd chance. I suspect that the toilet trips from last couple of times were either the result of a bad batch of Stagg or my body not being used to the food.

All is good so far - I doubt i'll be running for the loo this time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have I thought?


 
"Coming soon" apparently, just the mobile version in Safari at the moment


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

when my hair started to go grey - a few people did call me Badgers  but that stopped when it went all grey/white


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm willing to give Stagg a 3rd chance. I suspect that the toilet trips from last couple of times were either the result of a bad batch of Stagg or my body not being used to the food.
> 
> All is good so far - I doubt i'll be running for the loo this time.



5


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep
> 
> and dancing girls in bikinis


 
Can you send one round to make me a cuppa?  Mr ManFlu is avoiding his turn AGAIN


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> means I did good at sums


 
A C is neither here nor there, I'm told.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm about to upgrade my phone - guess I'll stick with android for all of it's huddle fun



Sensation? 

The Samsung seems better spec but is a slip of a phone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> A C is neither here nor there, I'm told.


 
Apparently O Levels were much harder, so an E at that level is the equivalent of a modern day masters degree.  According to some people in the office anyway


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sensation?
> 
> The Samsung seems better spec but is a slip of a phone.



I can get a wild fire - they any good?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently O Levels were much harder, so an E at that level is the equivalent of a modern day masters degree.  According to some people in the office anyway


 
^^^ this is true


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Can you send one round to make me a cuppa?  Mr ManFlu is avoiding his turn AGAIN


 
I will send the Skull - it will scare him into brewing up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

7?

What's this?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 7?
> 
> What's this?


 
minutes until the stagg rush to the loo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I will send the Skull - it will scare him into brewing up


 
I think Napoleon does the post now and he doesn't drink tea


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Rather-attractive-Korean-girl-who-works-in-the-building-next-door has just walked past.

Haven't seen her for ages.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> minutes until the stagg rush to the loo


 
there's not going to be a rush!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Cuntboss is trying to talk to me about dog sick, I'm ignoring her


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently O Levels were much harder, so an E at that level is the equivalent of a modern day masters degree.  According to some people in the office anyway


 


marty21 said:


> ^^^ this is true


 
Not true I'm afraid.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's not going to be a rush!


 
Are you there already, "just in case"?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you there already, "just in case"?


 


No, but I do have a plastic bag by my desk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm ignoring my replacement  she's v nice and all that but I just can't be arsed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I can get a wild fire - they any good?


 
Dunno. I am loving the HTC Desire HD loads.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Desire S works for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not true I'm afraid.



I was there! I know how ultra SAS marine training camp tough it was


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I get the thousand yard nam stare just thinking about it 

no calculators
working outs 
3 hours



saigon


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I get the thousand yard nam stare just thinking about it
> 
> no calculators
> working outs
> ...


 
That's nothing! Honestly, for my final maths exam - which was 6!!!!! hours long - I left my calculator at home and couldn't borrow one, since it wasn't allowed apparently? So I do this exam meant for people with calculators and still get a 3 out of 6.

I should add that this is 20 years ago, and I've repressed all maths skills since then.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> and I've repressed all maths skills since then.


 
evidently


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> evidently


 
I gave you that one for free!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I get the thousand yard nam stare just thinking about it
> 
> no calculators
> working outs
> ...


 


TruXta said:


> That's nothing! Honestly, for my final maths exam - which was 6!!!!! hours long - I left my calculator at home and couldn't borrow one, since it wasn't allowed apparently? So I do this exam meant for people with calculators and still get a 3 out of 6.
> 
> I should add that this is 20 years ago, and I've repressed all maths skills since then.


 

tsh!  when I did my maths exams they were three weeks long without even a piss break and anyone even thinking the word "calculator" was stripped naked and thrashed at the front of the exam hall.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Just been for a __~ 

My smoking PR chicks from the office upstairs asked me a challenging question. One of them met a guy who was really funny and nice a week ago and they got on really well. They talked for hours and laughed and he took her number. He behaved like a perfect gentlemen and no actual hanky panky happen but there was much flirting and giggling. Both of them agreed that they should go out again, the only problem was that she was going away for a week on holiday so he said that he would call her. Now she has been back from holiday since yesterday and he has not called. What did I think the situation was?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been for a __~
> 
> My smoking PR chicks from the office upstairs asked me a challenging question. One of them met a guy who was really funny and nice a week ago and they got on really well. They talked for hours and laughed and he took her number. He behaved like a perfect gentlemen and no actual hanky panky happen but there was much flirting and giggling. Both of them agreed that they should go out again, the only problem was that she was going away for a week on holiday so he said that he would call her. Now she has been back from holiday since yesterday and he has not called. What did I think the situation was?



She should go to his work and into his office and sit on his lap and ask him, loudly. 

That's what I'd do.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> tsh!  when I did my maths exams they were three weeks long without even a piss break and anyone even thinking the word "calculator" was stripped naked and thrashed at the front of the exam hall.


 
liar


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> liar


 
what makes you say that?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> what makes you say that?


 
There's no such thing as telepathy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

3pm drag 

Will we make it to 18k today?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> 3pm drag
> 
> Will we make it to 18k today?



Perhaps we need a motivational speech.

You make the speech and I'll make the tea


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nope.


 
I can get 80 on the bus home if you lot fail _again_


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Perhaps we need a motivational speech.
> 
> You make the speech and I'll make the tea


 
"Post more you bunch of cunts" - will that do?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "Post more you bunch of cunts" - will that do?


 
I feel very inspired by this rousing oration


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> "Post more you bunch of cunts" - will that do?



Yeah, that'll do


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I feel very inspired by this rousing oration


 
More, otherwise I'll slaughter another goat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

not feeling too good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> not feeling too good


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

I was convinced that I'd be ok this time.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was convinced that I'd be ok this time.



bad (stagg) times


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
That looks like a pub I stayed in fairly recently - it did not specialise in Stagg products


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

NEVER AGAIN WILL I EAT STAGG CHILLI








can someone screenshot this if I ever consider eating it again?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Until next week?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> NEVER AGAIN WILL I EAT STAGG CHILLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoted


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I was convinced that I'd be ok this time.


 
I was like that with the cider once, or twice or so...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> NEVER AGAIN WILL I EAT STAGG CHILLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a Assistant Regional Managerial Assistant to the Stagg regional Manager, I ask you to not slag off our meat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Until next week?


 
Never again I tell you, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> As a Assistant Regional Managerial Assistant to the Stagg regional Manager, I ask you to not slag off our *meat*


 
Didn't look or taste like meat to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Never again I tell you, NEVER AGAIN!


 
A week on Tuesday then?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A week on Tuesday then?


 
he is weak on Tuesday already


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

3-4pm window is passed and we inside the last 100 posts people. 

Epic times


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you hear the roar of the cider-bus, Bajjy?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

69 to go!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

2!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> A week on Tuesday then?


 
Seriously. When I say never I mean it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Seriously. When I say never I mean it!


 
Like last time you said it?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

we ride together MC


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Like last time you said it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 69 to go!


 
You had to grab the 69 didn't you?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You had to grab the 69 didn't you?


 
We all long for what we cannot have.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Can you hear the roar of the cider-bus, Bajjy?


 
No, I can her the docile tones of the Murdochs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You had to grab the 69 didn't you?


 
Viking raid


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Viking raid


 
My rapine days are over.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Only 9 to go!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> My rapine days are over.


 
Thor commands you, and Odin too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Only 9 to go!



should be really soon then ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Thor commands you, and Odin too.


 
I was born and bred on Odin's Island. No joke, he's my main man.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I was born and bred on Odin's Island. No joke, he's my main man.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Last half hour!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Everyone to the Huddle 


NOW!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

18K is so close I can taste the victory

10 posts to go!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck you marty!

50!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck you marty!
> 
> 50!!!!


 
anger is an energy

use it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Everyone to the Huddle


 
The Drag Huddle is steaming with posts too, where do we find the time?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The Drag Huddle is steaming with posts too, where do we find the time?


 
we OWN time

I think we are on 17999 in the huddle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck the huddle


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

what is the huddle?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

The huddle is a lie!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Fuck the huddle


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank fuck that today is almost over. VA and grandma have been more boring and irritating than usual, and eating that Stagg was obviously not one of my brightest of ideas. Looking forward to a __~ and a some perry in 22 minutes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


>


 
Or at least fuck it until I can access it (and we hit 18k)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

oh, and wtf is the huddle?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Thank fuck that today is almost over. VA and grandma have been more boring and irritating than usual, and eating that Stagg was obviously not one of my brightest of ideas. Looking forward to a __~ and a some perry in 22 minutes


 
perry - I fancy some of that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

We have said too much!!

(((Huddle)))


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh, and wtf is the huddle?


 
Some Google+ shite.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> oh, and wtf is the huddle?


 
Badgers invited all of you to the huddle (Google+ phone app) 

he is a-hurting right now


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

hurting +


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Badgers invited all of you to the huddle (Google+ phone app)
> 
> he is a-hurting right now


 
Tell him to speak to Apple


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/google-plus-iphone-web-app/



> If you simply point your iOS Safari browser to plus.google.com, you’ll find a solid web app written in HTML5. *You can’t do quite everything you’ll be able to with the native app, such as Huddle (group chat)*. But it the main parts of the Google+ functionality are there. Stream, Photos, Circles, Profile, and Notifications appear in the main menu.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Tell him to speak to Apple



Apple are cunts 

and I'm cunting off


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had enough of this day.  I'm supposed to be here until 6, but I can't see it happening.
I'm hoping that I can sneak off at 5.15.

I can't wait to get home, smoke a pipe, drink a cup of tea and have a wander round my garden.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/google-plus-iphone-web-app/



 +


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Closer people, closer!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Apple are cunts
> 
> *and I'm cunting off *


 
FFS!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

3/4 to go!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Some Google+ shite.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> FFS!



I know! 

Tell Apple


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

We are using anger people  

get mad


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I know!
> 
> Tell Apple


 
I'll send Steve Jobs round with a turtle neck shirt for you


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
you're not angry enough 

blame Stagg


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Do I go for a __~ or a poo?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm cunting off


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm cunting off


 
With only 4 posts to go?  Cunt!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Off to the cider bus, hold the 18k for me ta


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah yeah stop bragging


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to the cider bus, hold the 18k for me ta


 
NEvah!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

5 minutes until the cider train for me!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> With only 4 posts to go?  Cunt!



I know ! need to catch the ciderbus


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to the cider bus, hold the 18k for me ta





machine cat said:


> 5 minutes until the cider train for me!


 


marty21 said:


> I know ! need to catch the ciderbus


 
This is an outrage!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm cunting off in 9 minutes btw


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

3 to go!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is an outrage!


 
get in your cider car!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

3 still yeah?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

machine cat said:


> get in your cider car!


 
It's not quite drink driving o'clock yet


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

hurry, hurry, hurry


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 3 still yeah?


 
2


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

OK, someone else do the 18k as I'm out the door for a meeting. It better be good!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's not quite drink driving o'clock yet


 
your time will come!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

4


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

2!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2011)

cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

almost


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> almost


 
Honestly, go back and edit that!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> almost


 
Have you been waiting all afternoon for that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you been waiting all afternoon for that?


 nah, quick look on urban in the last hour or so of work.

wut?! when I posted, it looked like mc was above me, but now I'm above him! lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2011)

Right, packing up and cunting off now!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats from ciderbus


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn fine steal Biddly  

I missed the 18k and the pie in Murdoch's face


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Boo! Still draggin! Probs be here til 10 tonight. Ach. Oh well, only 2 more days to go!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Boo! Still draggin! Probs be here til 10 tonight. Ach. Oh well, only 2 more days to go!


 
Hard life Viking boy! 
We must have a beer next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hard life Viking boy!
> We must have a beer next week


 
East end knees up! Brraap! Braaap!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> East end knees up! Brraap! Braaap!!


 
East with dragons?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hard life Viking boy!
> We must have a beer next week



We must! HRH is away Mon-Fri, so I should be free all week.



5t3IIa said:


> East end knees up! Brraap! Braaap!!


 
I haven't had my rabies shot yet!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> almost


nicely done there diddles


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh fuck this I'm getting the spliff-bus home.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Stupid early waking up again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Another early start it is then 

Oh well, it might lead to an early finish perhaps possibly maybe.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

Had a few ales


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Ales 

I feel shitty today. Not because of ales, feels like some sort of virus


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

only a couple of ales - slightly optimistic - the week is almost half done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

Ales = 
Morning after = 
Third-to-last day 
Thought for the Day =


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> nah, quick look on urban in the last hour or so of work.
> 
> wut?! when I posted, it looked like mc was above me, but now I'm above him! lol


 
I saw this too. I had the 18k at the bottom of the page, refreshed and I was at the top of the new page


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

People are here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Pizza Hut voucher for any regular pizza and unlimited salad for £5. 
It expires on the 24th and I feel obliged to use it.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> People are here


 
any reason?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

team brief at 10:30!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

That's not usually a good thing, is it?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

It's normally long and boring, this month's brief could change all that, but I doubt it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have a Pizza Hut voucher for any regular pizza and unlimited salad for £5.
> It expires on the 24th and I feel obliged to use it.


 
do they still do the stuffed crust ? 

years ago I was a waiter at Pizza Hut in Swansea -


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> team brief at 10:30!


 
I have a breakfast meeting tomorrow at 9!!! ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning from the Staycation drag!

Off to lunch ....somewhere today (nor decided yet) with ....someone, well two friends actually. The Dirt Exhibition at the Wellcome Collection and the Sci-Fi exhibition at the British Library were both excellent, especially the latter. Plus there was a pic and DVD of (which made me squeal stupidly )







Though he was called Robo Cat


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning from the Staycation drag!
> 
> Off to lunch ....somewhere today (nor decided yet) with ....someone, well two friends actually. The Dirt Exhibition at the Wellcome Collection and the Sci-Fi exhibition at the British Library were both excellent, especially the latter. Plus there was a pic and DVD of (which made me squeal stupidly )
> 
> ...


 


I think 'machine cat' is a Japanese-to-Chinese-to-English translation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I saw this too. I had the 18k at the bottom of the page, refreshed and I was at the top of the new page


I didn't think I'd imagined it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I didn't think I'd imagined it


 
I smell a conspiracy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> years ago I was a waiter at Pizza Hut in Swansea -



I worked at the Pizza Huts of Woking and Aldershot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I think 'machine cat' is a Japanese-to-Chinese-to-English translation.







marty21 said:


> do they still do the stuffed crust ?
> 
> years ago I was a waiter at Pizza Hut in Swansea -



You were in a dream of mine last night ... you kept running away from me as I was shouting "marty! MARTY!" at you


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Dirt Exhibition at the Wellcome Collection and the Sci-Fi exhibition at the British Library were both excellent, especially the latter.



I like the sound of the Dirt Exhibition


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I like the sound of the Dirt Exhibition


 
Me too 

Mornin all!  sorry I wasn't present for most of yesterday, too busy choking laughing watching the Murdoch hearing


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

Lunch plans?

I am going to have cheapo baked beans on buttery thick white toast. Fuck.Ing.Nom.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Busy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You were in a dream of mine last night ... you kept running away from me as I was shouting "marty! MARTY!" at you


 
playing hard to get is a good policy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Busy


 
just had a busy spell - folk asking stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I like the sound of the Dirt Exhibition


 


sojourner said:


> Me too
> 
> Mornin all!  sorry I wasn't present for most of yesterday, too busy choking laughing watching the Murdoch hearing



It was great - really interesting exhibits and films



marty21 said:


> playing hard to get is a good policy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> just had a busy spell - folk asking stuff


 
Looks like the rest of the week is going to be fairly busy for me.  Don't want to get too much done though as I need to ensure I've got plenty to do while Mr ManFlu is off too, otherwise I'll end up with his shit work to do


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I worked at the Pizza Huts of Woking and Aldershot


 
we are brothers in arms


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

lazyboss is being too friendly - I suspect something is afoot


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lunch plans?


 
I quite fancy a Burger King, but don't really want to spend that much and can't be arsed going into the Metro Centre for it either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Lunch plans?
> 
> I am going to have *cheapo baked beans on buttery thick white toast*. Fuck.Ing.Nom.



Fave lunch 

You know what it's like at the end of a temp job? People stop noticing you  I have been involved in the stakeholder meetings since I started in Feb, there's one today and, even after offering to do prep, I have been ignored and OTHER PEOPLE have been asked to even do stuff like meeting the attendees in reception!!!11! 

I mean to say; I don't _care_. I'm just sat here, coining in £X ph but ffs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Fave lunch
> 
> You know what it's like at the end of a temp job? People stop noticing you  I have been involved in the stakeholder meetings since I started in Feb, there's one today and, even after offering to do prep, I have been ignored and OTHER PEOPLE have been asked to even do stuff like meeting the attendees in reception!!!11!
> 
> I mean to say; I don't _care_. I'm just sat here, coining in £X ph but ffs



you have become invisible 

walk around in the nuddie

they will not see you


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I quite fancy a Burger King, but don't really want to spend that much and can't be arsed going into the Metro Centre for it either



Nearest BK or McD, or KFC are 20 minutes walk away - fuck that - there is a bus - but unreliable, I could be waiting 20 mintues for one - and who gets a bus to go to lunch ffs 

so I have a choice of caffs instead - the standby trad one - well they know my name, but I went there yesterday - there's one across the road - but don't fancy that - I noticed the Portuguese place was closed yesterday - do I risk walking down there and finding it closed again!!  If I do that - the only fallback is the dodgy caff nearby.

I'm going to take a gamble and go Portuguese (and have my usual - Sausage and egg sarnie)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you have become invisible
> 
> walk around in the nuddie
> 
> they will not see you



I'm wearing nothing but a fruit-bowl hat but no one cares


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Yarrr! Oomph, feeling a bit tired today. Second last day and the boss is going ballistic over a deadline she only told me about yesterday. Ah well, only two more days eh? How're we all feeling?

Oh, that reminds me - which one of you left a half-drunk bottle of Chucklehead outside Sudbourne Rd Primary School? Think of the kids!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm wearing nothing but a fruit-bowl hat but no one cares


 
pic or it didn't happen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw no *half*-drunk bottles of anything! *Fully* drunk, yes.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yarrr! Oomph, feeling a bit tired today. Second last day and the boss is going ballistic over a deadline she only told me about yesterday. Ah well, only two more days eh? How're we all feeling?
> 
> Oh, that reminds me - which one of you left a half-drunk bottle of Chucklehead outside Sudbourne Rd Primary School? Think of the kids!


 
I left it for the kids


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Nearest BK or McD, or KFC are 20 minutes walk away - fuck that - there is a bus - but unreliable, I could be waiting 20 mintues for one - and who gets a bus to go to lunch ffs
> 
> so I have a choice of caffs instead - the standby trad one - well they know my name, but I went there yesterday - there's one across the road - but don't fancy that - I noticed the Portuguese place was closed yesterday - do I risk walking down there and finding it closed again!!  If I do that - the only fallback is the dodgy caff nearby.
> 
> I'm going to take a gamble and go Portuguese (and have my usual - Sausage and egg sarnie)


 
I have soup, but want something to go with it.  And it's just started pissing down so options are limited, think it'll probably be the local bakers where I can park outside the door.  Otherwise it'll have to be Metro Centre where I can park in one of the multi stories


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I have soup, but want something to go with it.  And it's just started pissing down so options are limited, think it'll probably be the local bakers where I can park outside the door.  Otherwise it'll have to be Metro Centre where I can park in one of the multi stories


 
you have to drive to get yerself vittals?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I quite fancy a Burger King, but don't really want to spend that much and can't be arsed going into the Metro Centre for it either


 
 

I would like this. 
Might get the pizza deal for a £5 or go hungry.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we are brothers in arms


 
I don't think I still have the uniform


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I don't think I still have the uniform


 
we ride together 

to Mordor!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> lazyboss is being too friendly - I suspect something is afoot


 
Is he having a David Cameron moment?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

One does not simply ride into Mordor!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> One does not simply ride into Archway!


 
Fixed.

God, I'm going to kill soemone in a minute.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is he having a David Cameron moment?


 
clearly I need to hack his phone to find out


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> One does not simply ride into Mordor!


 
I think the 393 bus may drop you around the corner


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we ride together
> 
> to Mordor!


 
On the MeadBus?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> On the MeadBus?


 
yes - you can only buy a single ticket though - they don't do returns


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think the 393 bus may drop you around the corner


 
Close enough.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you have to drive to get yerself vittals?


 
Mostly.  There's a couple of newsagents round the corner, but they're both pretty rubbish for anything other than milk and the odd snack.  There's a greasy spoon in one of the industrial units which I used to go to a fair bit, but they closed down about a year ago.  A couple of people have tried to re-open it since, but it doesn't seem to last long


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mostly.  There's a couple of newsagents round the corner, but they're both pretty rubbish for anything other than milk and the odd snack.  There's a greasy spoon in one of the industrial units which I used to go to a fair bit, but they closed down about a year ago.  A couple of people have tried to re-open it since, but it doesn't seem to last long


 
Broken Everything In Britain


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Broken Everything In Britain


 
I am not broken. I am a free man! (soon)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

No one wants to play I-Spy with me  I was hope it would be the new Count to 100


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I am not broken. I am a free man! (soon)


 
Get thee to thy Mjöd shop my good man


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No one wants to play I-Spy with me  I was hope it would be the new Count to 100


 
If it had been iSpy they all would have played


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If it had been iSpy they all would have played


 
I might still be able to edit! BRB!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Broken Everything In Britain


 
this ^^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

BEIB...er.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Get thee to thy Mjöd shop my good man


 
Have you ever tasted the stuff? It's not something you'd wanna get drunk on.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No one wants to play I-Spy with me  I was hope it would be the new Count to 100


 
I just played ffs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Have you ever tasted the stuff? It's not something you'd wanna get drunk on.


 
No, but I do drink swill most the time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I just played ffs


 
I saw! I saw! Thank you for the pity posts, guize


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No, but I do drink swill most the time


 
It's not swill, it's just really sweet. Made from honey and stuffs. It's a bit like that Ethiopian honey-wine Tej http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tej .


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been in Devon. It rained literally the whole time.

I am back at work now.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

May it rain at work, hiccup.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I have been in Devon. It rained literally the whole time.
> 
> I am back at work now.




(but not so cool about the rain)

I'll be going to Devon for a week next Friday.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, and I see you have all forgotten my birthday. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh, and I see you have all forgotten my birthday. Thanks a bunch.


 
Happy 9th birthday!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

fucking hell that was painful


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got called by the Sunday Times!!!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh, and I see you have all forgotten my birthday. Thanks a bunch.


 
Happy birthday!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just got called by the Sunday Times!!!


 
Ooh! Que?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

Good news, I have managed to trick cuntboss into going to the shop for me so I don't have to go out in the rain


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh, and I see you have all forgotten my birthday. Thanks a bunch.


 
Who are you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Oh, and I see you have all forgotten my birthday. Thanks a bunch.


you got a case of post holiday blues?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh! Que?


 
She wanted some quote on some shit and I refused. She sounded like a desperate, tired woman who had been insulted a lot recently.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's not swill, it's just really sweet. Made from honey and stuffs. It's a bit like that Ethiopian honey-wine Tej http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tej .


 
Sounds promising but not 10 pints of?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sounds promising but not 10 pints of?


 
One glass and I'm done. I had half a bottle of Tej once, hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> One glass and I'm done. I had half a bottle of Tej once, hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


 
Tej sounds interesting. 
I got on well with Mead and drunk my last bottle quick.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like mead


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Good news, I have managed to trick cuntboss into going to the shop for me so I don't have to go out in the rain


 
good work!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like mead


 
Something we can all enjoy


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like mead


 
Moniack is a personal favourite


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Tej sounds interesting.
> I got on well with Mead and drunk my last bottle quick.


 
Adulis on Brixton Rd up by Oval does great food and Tej. They also have Ethiopian/Eritrean beer. Well worth a visit.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2011)

Mead is rank.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> good work!


 
Ended up with a crappy Greggs pasty instead of a nice one from the local bakers, but it was worth it to see the look on her face when I asked her to get me one


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Mead is rank.


 
you are rank


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Mead is rank.


 
Bet you never even tasted it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Bet you never even tasted it.



he fears the honey


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he fears the honey


 
I thought he was a she....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I thought he was a she....



she is a honey?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Adulis on Brixton Rd up by Oval does great food and Tej. They also have Ethiopian/Eritrean beer. Well worth a visit.


 
We could go next week in fancy dress?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could go next week in fancy dress?


 
as endangered animals perhaps


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could go next week in fancy dress?


 
dressed as Vikings


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We could go next week in fancy dress?


 
Errrrrrrr.... maybe? What kinda fancy dress did you have in mind?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Errrrrrrr.... maybe? What kinda fancy dress did you have in mind?


 
see post 18114


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> dressed as Vikings


 
we could give you a fiery send-off


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> as endangered animals perhaps


 
He'd need to catch TB first


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He'd need to catch TB first


 
Tony Blair?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> we could give you a fiery send-off


 
The Tej and the spices would do that anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tony Bennett?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Tej and the spices would do that anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

i don't geddit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> i don't geddit


 
I think he's saying you look like a horse who gets drunk and falls over in the snow


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he's saying you look like a horse who gets drunk and falls over in the snow


 
it's a horse cooling its arse in the snow.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

How has the historic relationship been between the Vikings and the Ethiopian/Eritrean people?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I think he's saying you look like a horse who gets drunk and falls over in the snow



I prefer that to



Pickman's model said:


> it's a horse cooling its arse in the snow.


 
this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How has the historic relationship been between the Vikings and the Ethiopian/Eritrean people?


 
Non-existent I believe, until the 1980s (famine, refugees etc).


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2011)

* I am a he (as Marty well knows)
* I have tried mead
* It was rank


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> * I am a he (as Marty well knows)
> * I have tried mead
> * It was rank



you fear the honey


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Non-existent I believe, until the 1980s (famine, refugees etc).


 
vikings famously flourished c. 975-1150


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> vikings famously flourished c. 975-1150


 
That's what we want you to believe.

Edit - it was actually more like 750-1100.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

The vikings ravished Ireland 

we may be related


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

hiccup said:


> * I am a he (as Marty well knows)
> * I have tried mead
> * It was rank


 
Maybe you tried some rank mead?  There are quite a few varieties


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The vikings ravished Ireland
> 
> we may be related


 
I'm your dad three thousand times removed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's what we want you to believe.
> 
> Edit - it was actually more like 750-1100.


so what's this about the 1980s above?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm your dad three thousand times removed.


 
bad times


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm your dad three thousand times removed.


 
that's a fuck of a lot of pubs to get banned from


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so what's this about the 1980s above?


 
the A-Ha years


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Non-existent I believe, until the 1980s (famine, refugees etc).


 
Getting to know each other now then?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> so what's this about the 1980s above?


 
That's when we/Norway started interacting with Ethiopia and Ethiopians. They became one of the favoured foreign aid recipients - big Church Aid type of involvement too. I've got a few mates who lived there cuz of parents working for NGOs.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

work drinks tonight. i'm a bit undecided whether or not I should go or not.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

Perhaps not? 

Where's the venue?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> work drinks tonight. i'm a bit undecided whether or not I should go or not.


 
Is Newbie 1 going?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> work drinks tonight. i'm a bit undecided whether or not I should go or not.



On a Wednesday? 
Is it a special occasion?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

In other news late lunch now. 
I will be back later.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> On a Wednesday?
> Is it a special occasion?


 
Is there an unwritten company understanding that people can be late in tomorrow and stuff?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there an unwritten company understanding that people can be late in tomorrow and stuff?


 
Last Thursday SO's work had a big do, the day before a massive strategy day thingie.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Perhaps not?
> 
> Where's the venue?


 
http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/veritas.asp?Tavern=Veritas&Section=Main


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> On a Wednesday?
> Is it a special occasion?


 
A colleague on a temporary contract has just been made permanent (one week after his interview I'd like to add, I still haven't been made permanent 6 months after mine )



Badgers said:


> Is there an unwritten company understanding that people can be late in tomorrow and stuff?


 
Is their fuck 

People will go, have a glass of wine and then spend the next 6 months talking about the time they had a drink in a 'pub'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/veritas.asp?Tavern=Veritas&Section=Main


 


> A unique feature is our deli counter, ideal for selecting food to ‘ graze' on in the tavern





Maybe go for a swift one then fuck off?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/veritas.asp?Tavern=Veritas&Section=Main


 


> *During 2005, all taverns became entirely No Smoking - the Company was the first bar/restaurant group in the country to achieve this status.
> *



Muthafuckkas


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/veritas.asp?Tavern=Veritas&Section=Main





> A unique feature is our deli counter, ideal for selecting food to ‘ graze' on in the tavern but also great for takeaway deli food



will you be grazing?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> A colleague on a temporary contract has just been made permanent (one week after his interview I'd like to add, I still haven't been made permanent 6 months after mine )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
part-time alchys


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe go for a swift one then fuck off?


 
Might do if I find someone to buy me a drink.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

At least there's one positive thing about this pub:



> British Sausage Week - Thursday 3rd November - Sat 12th November
> A wide range of locally produced sausages, a choice of mash and a selection of sauces - choose your own bespoke dish of British bangers at their best!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> At least there's one positive thing about this pub:



would be better if it was this week! you can only graze there this week, and that is not the way of the dragger


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> part-time alchys


 
they give us proper drunks a bad name!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Alchys? Is that short for alchemists?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Alchys? Is that short for alchemists?


 
I'm too drunk to spell


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm too drunk to spell


 
Disappointed!!!!!!!!!  Here I was thinking you worked with the Hermetic League of Ancient Wotsits, but noooo. He's drunk.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Disappointed!!!!!!!!!  Here I was thinking you worked with the Hermetic League of Ancient Wotsits, but noooo. He's drunk.



used to - got sacked for performance issues - could never master the old turning lead into gold thing - they used that in the disciplinary


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they give us proper drunks a bad name!


 
this^^


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this^^


 
^^ this


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

can you eat too many bananas?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> can you eat too many bananas?



how many have you eaten?
were they spotty? (1 is too much)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Spotty ones are the best, just a tad overripe. Mmmmmm bananananananannananananananas.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Spotty ones are the best, just a tad overripe. Mmmmmm bananananananannananananananas.


 
banana skins need to be slightly green


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> banana skins need to be slightly green


 
Don't tell me, you put them in the fridge too?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Might do if I find someone to buy me a drink.


 
Newbie?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> how many have you eaten?
> were they spotty? (1 is too much)


I never eat spotty ones, unless I've baked em into a cake. Slightly green for me. I've had 3


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Lunch outing update.

No queue in the bank  
Not a single Shrimp in any of the tanks  
Could not be asked with Pizza so got a roll from Greggs 
Saw a bloke getting his eyebrows threaded


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Don't tell me, you put them in the fridge too?



no

I do put apples in the fridge though - I like them cold


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I never eat spotty ones, unless I've baked em into a cake. Slightly green for me. I've had 3


 
Your arse isn't gonna like that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Lunch outing update.
> 
> No queue in the bank
> Not a single Shrimp in any of the tanks
> ...



a lunch break full of incident


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> I do put apples in the fridge though - I like them cold


 
Phew! I can see why you'd want cold apples. Couldn't be bothered myself.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I never eat spotty ones, unless I've baked em into a cake. Slightly green for me. I've had 3


 
that seems to be at the upper level


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> banana skins need to be slightly green


 
This is the correct answer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is the correct answer


 
wroOOOOOOOOOOONG! You're eating unripe fruits you maggots!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Phew! I can see why you'd want cold apples. Couldn't be bothered myself.


 
it's no bother, in fact in the kitchen, you get to the fridge before you get to the fruit bowl


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Newbie?


 
She is going....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it's no bother, in fact in the kitchen, you get to the fridge before you get to the fruit bowl


 
You might as well put the fruit bowl in the fridge then.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> This is the correct answer


 
this ^^


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this ^^


 
not this.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like me and TruXta are the only sane people when it comes to bananas.


----------



## Voley (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I've had 3


 
Any more and you'll OD on potassium. This can be fatal but you'll be immune from any sort of comedown if you survive. Swings and roundabouts and all that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> no
> 
> I do put apples in the fridge though - I like them cold


I like most of my fruit cold (apart from bananas).



TruXta said:


> Your arse isn't gonna like that.


they're not fatty are they?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Any more and you'll OD on potassium. This can be fatal but you'll be immune from any sort of comedown if you survive. Swings and roundabouts and all that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Looks like me and TruXta are the only sane people when it comes to bananas.


 






No. No no no no no no no no no!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

I like a banana but never really fancy one if you get what I mean? 
They are possibly my most regularly eaten fruit after tomatoes but still not wild on the subject. 
If I am to have a banana I lean towards green not spotty though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You might as well put the fruit bowl in the fridge then.



no room, it's full of apples and mead


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> not this.


 
not this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I like most of my fruit cold (apart from bananas).
> 
> they're not fatty are they?


 
Yes they very much are.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

How about this


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes they very much are.


 
banana fritters are 

what is the view on fritters 

I do like the occasional sweetcorn fritter


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.easypeasymeals.com/recipes/desserts/74-bbq-mars-bananas.html


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what is the view on fritters


 
banana fritters are the best dessert ever


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> banana fritters are the best dessert ever



and acceptable use for spotty bananas


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes they very much are.


so why is fella at gym saying it's good for me to eat em then? better than eating chocolate isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

are they made by the same people who made choco dates?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> are they made by the same people who made choco dates?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
are there any other chocolate banana treats 

bounty has the coconut
nuts are kings of the chocolate/fruit/nut combo
cherries and orange have made outstanding contribitions to the field 
as have blackcurrants and blackberries


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Today will be known as Banana Wednesday and will go down in history.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today will be known as Banana Wednesday and will go down in history.


as will my fat arse


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

I've started a few threads about bananas


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> as will my fat arse


 
Banana is good - http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/are-bananas-fattening-171942


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

red bananas anyone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Banana is good - http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/are-bananas-fattening-171942


Well I got told to eat more carbs, and bananas are good carbs compared to like potato and pasta, I think. Harumph


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> red bananas anyone?


sunburnt?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> sunburnt?


 
Maybe a bit embarrassed


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so why is fella at gym saying it's good for me to eat em then? better than eating chocolate isn't it?


 
Fat isn't bad. And yes it's better than choc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fat isn't bad. And yes it's better than choc.


So why the comment about my arse eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> So why the comment about my arse eh?


 
It can have a bit of an effect (on me at least) if you eat more than one or two. Might just be me.

Edit - oh I see, I didn't mean your arse would grow, I meant you might be sat on the bog.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> red bananas anyone?


 
That looks yum. It fucks me off that we can only get 1 or 2 sorts here in Europe. And they're not grown for taste, but for regularity and size.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

'Narna pic!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

53 minutes left


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 53 minutes left


 
10 hours and 53 minutes left before the dole queue awaits! My face at 6 pm tomorrow:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuck me, I'm bored. This is my 3rd-to-last day in this gig and I had to go to the team meeting! I'm spending most of my mental energy justifying passing every single teeniest pending thingy to my replacement. 

*fase cracking yawn*

Might send my boss an email saying "I certainly hope you're not planning on embarrassing me in front of everyone tomorrow. The kindest thing you can do is let me leave at 3pm but pay me til six "


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Do it Stella!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> 10 hours and 53 minutes left before the dole queue awaits! My face at 6 pm tomorrow:



Oh, me too! Dolefilth! *highfive* 

What's happening to you? Redundant? End of temp gig? Burning the place down?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

seems ive got a fan clubber called 7 inch brian which i keep reading as brain :|


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, me too! Dolefilth! *highfive*
> 
> What's happening to you? Redundant? End of temp gig? Burning the place down?



went over the rape and pillage allowance


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, me too! Dolefilth! *highfive*
> 
> What's happening to you? Redundant? End of temp gig? Burning the place down?


 


marty21 said:


> went over the rape and pillage allowance


 
Redundant due to end of contract, and also going over the pillage allowance. Bloomsbury isn't what it once was.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> seems ive got a fan clubber called 7 inch brian which i keep reading as brain :|


 
Wtf is all this, love? Can I get a link to whatever the _fuck_ you're up to? 



marty21 said:


> went over the rape and pillage allowance



Golly. So the siren's gonna be going off for 10 hours 42 minutes?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf is all this, love? Can I get a link to whatever the _fuck_ you're up to?


 
pron -


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Redundant due to end of contract, and also going over the pillage allowance. Bloomsbury isn't what it once was.


 
Got anything lined up? Mango5 was saying she might scare up some workshy events soon if you're at a loose end


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> pron -


 
I know but WHERE?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Got anything lined up? Mango5 was saying she might scare up some workshy events soon if you're at a loose end


 
One ickle piece of work that should net me about a months pay for less than a months work. After that nuffink! Gonna start looking from next week again... HATE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It can have a bit of an effect (on me at least) if you eat more than one or two. Might just be me.
> 
> Edit - oh I see, I didn't mean your arse would grow, I meant you might be sat on the bog.


ah, I'll let you off then 



TruXta said:


> 10 hours and 53 minutes left before the dole queue awaits! My face at 6 pm tomorrow:


There's a banana missing from that pic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I know but WHERE?


a pron site?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I know but WHERE?


 
there's a link on the thread somewhere, and twitter, maybe even fb


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

pay per view though Stells

you gotta give moneys to the honeys


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm ALWAYS doing promo on my twitter stella, where have you been?!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

I aint put any on fb, my fuckin aunts are on there and ones a born again baptist like


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm ALWAYS doing promo on my twitter stella, where have you been?!


 
Searching through your twitter profile for a fucking LINK, that's where!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

in other news I just shaved me vag and had a bath, gonna do a shoot init, lads


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I aint put any on fb, my fuckin aunts are on there and ones a born again baptist like


 
best not to

you on google + yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> in other news I just shaved me vag and had a bath, gonna do a shoot init, lads


 
this is good news


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> There's a banana missing from that pic.


 
No there ain't! I haz an apple.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Searching through your twitter profile for a fucking LINK, that's where!


 
search HARDER HARDER HARDER HARDER


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Searching through your twitter profile for a fucking LINK, that's where!


 
it'll be there under a tiny url init


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> search HARDER HARDER HARDER HARDER


 
But I want it on a silver plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate *wails*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> best not to
> 
> you on google + yet?


 
yeah i got a google +


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> it'll be there under a tiny url init


 
PM it to me! Fuck a duck you're lazy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah i got a google +


 
Join the huddle


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Join the huddle


what huddle?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> what huddle?


 
drag huddle 

we spend all day talking about stuff


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> PM it to me! Fuck a duck you're lazy


she is?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> what huddle?


 
The man-geek huddle on Android.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> drag huddle
> 
> we spend all day talking about stuff


yeh, well, er, fuck you all then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Get to the huddle!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The man-geek huddle on Android.



on iphone as well now


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> on iphone as well now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

no smart phone.... *waits for birthday*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Get to the huddle!


 
It's like a panic room for the drag


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> no smart phone.... *waits for birthday*



it'll be huddle 2:0 by then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be the only one left on the drag thread by then


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'll be the only one left on the drag thread by then


 
we multi-platform drag


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yeh, well, er, fuck you all then


 
Ignored your invite


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ignored your invite


didn't get a fuckin invite


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we multi-platform drag


I can't keep up.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we multi-platform drag


 
I have tweeted that post. 
Off to do some networking on LinkedIn now. 
brb


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

Decided not to go to work drinks, but to my regular (cheap) boozer and offy instead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

who's left to chat to? 

soj, she's not a geeky uninviting cunt


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

wtf is a huddle anyway?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> who's left to chat to?
> 
> soj, she's not a geeky uninviting cunt


 
I am still here


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> wtf is a huddle anyway?


 
you were invited too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I am still here


 
We're all here (and in the huddle)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you were invited too


 
but what is it? some google+ thing?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Decided not to go to work drinks, but to my regular (cheap) boozer and offy instead.


 
have you left already?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> wtf is a huddle anyway?


something to do with willies I think


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> but what is it? some google+ thing?


 
yes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> but what is it? some google+ thing?


 
You ignored my invite


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> have you left already?


 
Not yet, but I aim to have had two before they've even decided what to order.



diddlybiddly said:


> something to do with willies I think


 
Oh, I've got one of them!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You ignored my invite


 
did I? sorry 

I actually have some spare time tonight so i'll have a proper look at this google+ thing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not yet, but I aim to have had two before they've even decided what to order.



proper after work drink, none of this fannying around with half a pint and fucking giggling


giggle after 6 pints - cunts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> did I? sorry
> 
> I actually have some spare time tonight so i'll have a proper look at this google+ thing


he's lying, he didn't invite you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

drunk huddling ftw obv


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> he's lying, he didn't invite you


 
Like I never invited you????


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

rt@badgers drunk huddling ftw obv


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like I never invited you????


exactly like that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

We iz proper trending now  #


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> proper after work drink, none of this fannying around with half a pint and fucking giggling
> 
> 
> giggle after 6 pints - cunts


 
then moaning about a hangover the next day


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Twatter is one social meeeeeeeja platform I'll never get into.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> then moaning about a hangover the next day



yep - part fucking timers - you are better off without them


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Twatter is one social meeeeeeeja platform I'll never get into.


 
Drag Thread snobbery ^


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

NVP said:


> Any more and you'll OD on potassium. This can be fatal but you'll be immune from any sort of comedown if you survive. Swings and roundabouts and all that.







diddlybiddly said:


> who's left to chat to?
> 
> soj, she's not a geeky uninviting cunt


 
Well I am a tad geeky but my phone isn't. In fact, I keep injuring my ear whenever I speak on it cos I've dropped it so many times the top's fractured to fuckin bits 

anyhoo - nearly spliffNwine time wahey!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

just blow dried me hair for the first time in ages, looks pretty good


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

I like moaning about hangovers. TBF I never get as ill as other people seem to be, no puking or endless hours on the bog for me.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> just blow dried me hair for the first time in ages, looks pretty good


 
pics. you know the rules.

i do mine every day. have to - wake up with a fucking mohican


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag Thread snobbery ^


comin from you? 



sojourner said:


> :
> Well I am a tad geeky but my phone isn't. In fact, I keep injuring my ear whenever I speak on it cos I've dropped it so many times the top's fractured to fuckin bits
> 
> anyhoo - nearly spliffNwine time wahey!


phew


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> just blow dried me hair for the first time in ages, looks pretty good


 
 I do that most weekdays, cannae be fucked to wait for it to dry.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yep - part fucking timers - you are better off without them


 
they'll only sneer at me drinking two at a time.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I like moaning about hangovers. TBF I never get as ill as other people seem to be, no puking or endless hours on the bog for me.


 
I don't puke, but I do suffer from a head full of the most painful cotton wool, plus an exploding liver


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I don't puke, but I do suffer from a head full of the most painful cotton wool, plus an exploding liver


 
cotton wool - check
headache - occasionally
liver - made of steel and asbestos


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Drag Thread snobbery ^


 
let's speak about him in the huddle


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> they'll only sneer at me drinking two at a time.


 
they'll give you the look!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> let's speak about him in the huddle


 
On it, see you in 2 mins


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> cotton wool - check
> headache - occasionally
> liver - made of steel and asbestos


 
in tests, my liver is made of the same stuff.  on hangovers, especially those brought about by 'we'll just have a pint' 12 hour benders, result in a liver so swollen i can feel it from the outside


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 20, 2011)

modeling tip #237: if yer room is cold use blow drier to warm up


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

sojourner said:


> in tests, my liver is made of the same stuff.  on hangovers, especially those brought about by 'we'll just have a pint' 12 hour benders, result in a liver so swollen i can feel it from the outside


 
I (don't) feel your pain! ((sojjy))


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)

Cunting off now


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm off to punch things, the world ain't half full of cunts today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

I am huddling off shortly, been here since about half seven so done more than my share 

*18,300+ of win *


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like most of my official workload is done for the day, might do some tidying up...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Still fecking here, stupid phone ringing and shit


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2011)

Ciderbushuddle soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2011)

I am a bit drunk


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

finishing up me work for today, lads. got 77 decent pics  just gotta spend tomorrow editing and refining my business and do some paperwork then you'll probably get to see some samples  

still got me porn make up on


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Yawn, up before alarms again. Don't mind getting up early but not before 5am, four mornings in a row


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> finishing up me work for today, lads. got 77 decent pics


 
Porn career taking off then? How are the hours?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Listening to BBC London and up early enough to catch the nutters phoning in. Much unfounded conspiracy and wacky ideas being touted to a bored sounding presenter


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Coffee limit reached and breached, cigarettes smoked and lunches made.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

early start to the drag unusually - a breakfast meeting, this drag cunt has to get in BEFORE 9!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> early start to the drag unusually - a breakfast meeting, this drag cunt has to get in BEFORE 9!!!!


 
Disgusting, if there are no biscuits then I don't know what to say


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Disgusting, if there are no biscuits then I don't know what to say



there will be a spread, pastries, fruit, bacon sarnies, sausages sarnies

so I've been told anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds promising. 
No vegetarian sarnie option though?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That sounds promising.
> No vegetarian sarnie option though?



not sure, some provision may have been made


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

No Goat option though, that is a shame  

Early start here again too. Will be at desk soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor old things x2

Second-to-last day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Second-to-last day


 
Morning Stells.. 

All change again then, any news on the other gig or are you off to the one that is lined up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning!

Spoke to agy again yesterday. The one 'lined-up' is less money and they said I couldn't have it cuz of that  and they'd find me something else  

Oh, who knows. Tut.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The one 'lined-up' is less money and they said I couldn't have it cuz of that  and they'd find me something else


 
Annoying ^ 

I recommend a __~


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

morning. 

checked out the huddle but I have to pay to use internet on my phone


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning!



Morning Lord of the Graphs  



machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> checked out the huddle but I have to pay to use internet on my phone


 
Oh dear, man down


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> morning.
> 
> checked out the huddle but I have to pay to use internet on my phone


So _you _did get an invite ... see willies, I told ya


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2011)

Apparently  I made the coffee "too strong" this morning :/


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

Doledrag today folks. First hoop to jump through to get 67 quid a week. Fun fun fun...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Doledrag today folks. First hoop to jump through to get 67 quid a week. Fun fun fun...


Up early


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Up early


 
Haven't got out of that habit yet. A couple of weeks of doledrums should sort that out good n proper.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so _you _did get an invite ... See willies, i told ya :d


 
you got an invite


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Apparently  I made the coffee "too strong" this morning :/


 
there's no such thing as "too strong"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Nobody mentioned that it is Friday Eve yet? 

The weekend is closer people and the thoughts should turn to joy


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Nobody mentioned that it is Friday Eve yet?
> 
> The weekend is closer people and the thoughts should turn to joy


 
True. I'm having drugdrag tonight in honour of it. Quite bit of pottering in the garden today and this should continue all weekend.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> there's no such thing as "too strong"


 
That's what I said! But she just stomped out saying she couldn't drink it. Girls are so weird.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2011)

*yawns*
morning all

Today is my Friday 
and I only have 2 and a half days to work next week and then I'm off until 15th August 

I know I am a cunt


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2011)

Also: I DIDN'T WANT TO BE IN YOUR STUPID HUDDLE ANYWAY.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning all - off to the Barbican today and  maybe Borough market and the Tate.....I am a little hungover


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got emailed by a chap who lives in 'Badgerswood Lodge'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Also: I DIDN'T WANT TO BE IN YOUR STUPID HUDDLE ANYWAY.


 
Oh yeah, happy birhtday and that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, in other news.... 

This morning I was in the bathroom and one of those little annoying moths fly into my nose. It timed it just as I was breathing in and went straight up/down not to be seen again. So after snorting a moth on the wing and being part man, part moth I might change my username to MothMan or something!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> *yawns*
> morning all
> 
> Today is my Friday
> ...


 
This cunt level is rarely acheived


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oh, in other news....
> 
> This morning I was in the bathroom and one of those little annoying moths fly into my nose. It timed it just as I was breathing in and went straight up/down not to be seen again. So after snorting a moth on the wing and being part man, part moth I might change my username to MothMan or something!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

I think cuntboss is running out of stuff for Napoleon to do, he's just been sent to the shop to buy some milk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> That's what I said! But she just stomped out saying she couldn't drink it. Girls are so weird.


 
Could she have topped it up with some hot water?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Could she have topped it up with some hot water?


 
That's an Americano, isn't it?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Porn career taking off then? How are the hours?


 
Early days yet


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gawd, I'm stuffed - breakfast meeting - I had a sausage sarnie, a bacon sarnie, a banana, juice, and 3 pastries - I won't now need to eat until the weekend - and i want a little nap


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> I think cuntboss is running out of stuff for Napoleon to do, he's just been sent to the shop to buy some milk


 
I bet Napoleon is shuffling slowly to the shop muttering 'slave driver' and 'fascist' under his breath


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> That's an Americano, isn't it?


 
I just don't know any more, I really don't


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

newbie1 is in Halifax this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie1 is in Halifax this morning


 
The bank?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> newbie1 is in Halifax this morning


 
nova scotia?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The bank?


 


marty21 said:


> nova scotia?


 
The town where I live.

She'll be 2 miles away from my bed house.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Good offer at Aldi today 

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_19903.htm


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Badger Fursty Ferret Traditional Ale 4 x 500ml. 4.4% ABV.
> 
> In accordance with Scottish licensing laws, alcohol may not be sold in Aldi's Scottish stores before 10am



disgraceful that they won't let the Scotch have Fursty Ferret for breakfast


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> The town where I live.
> 
> She'll be 2 miles away from my bed house.



apart from your house/bed, what other delights can she feast the newbie1 eyes on in the fine town of Halifax?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I bet Napoleon is shuffling slowly to the shop muttering 'slave driver' and 'fascist' under his breath


 


She's now trying to show him how we do invoicing and being very thorough an awkward cunt about it


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apart from your house/bed, what other delights can she feast the newbie1 eyes on in the fine town of Halifax?


 
There's loads to see and do in Halifax 

There's the Halifax Gibbet:









The new Sainsbury's:








Or she can have a gander at some of the mills:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Draggers road trip to Halifax? 
We could bring KFC with us and be welcomed as heroes?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Draggers road trip to Halifax?
> We could bring KFC with us and be welcomed as heroes?


 
Halifax has a KFC. It's Leeds which is fucked up.

You can bring a Nado's though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Draggers road trip to Halifax?
> We could bring KFC with us and be welcomed as heroes?


 
You can do that when MC goes postal (Moaty/Gazza style)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Draggers road trip to Halifax?
> We could bring KFC with us and be welcomed as heroes?


 
the Bucket heroes


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> You can do that when MC goes postal (Moaty/Gazza style)


 
he does that once a month doesn't he?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> You can bring a Nado's though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> he does that once a month doesn't he?


 
He must have a lot of dressing gowns and fishing rods


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Halifax has a KFC. It's Leeds which is fucked up.
> 
> You can bring a Nado's though


 
do they have sweetcorn fritters up there?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

morning, m8s.  

hows tricks? I'm well knackered.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

morning t_p

have you finished the pics?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> He must have a lot of dressing gowns and fishing rods


 




marty21 said:


> do they have sweetcorn fritters up there?


 
never heard of them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> never heard of them



Badgers loves them


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Badgers loves them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

full of sweetcorn goodness


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

We all chipping in again then? 

http://scalesandfangs.co.uk/cart/rep_style_goat_skull_17x1_5x10cm


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

thinking about organising a northern meet


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> never heard of them


 
How about mushy pea fritters?  
Mmm, mushy pea fritters, I quite fancy one now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We all chipping in again then?
> 
> http://scalesandfangs.co.uk/cart/rep_style_goat_skull_17x1_5x10cm



only a tenner !


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> How about mushy pea fritters?
> Mmm, mushy pea fritters, I quite fancy one now.


 
mmm


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> only a tenner !


 
This is only a quid? 

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...X&ei=0AEoTvy9K4ex8QOGyejvCg&ved=0CGYQ8wIwBDgK


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about organising a northern meet


 
The north eh?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Gawd, I'm stuffed - breakfast meeting - I had a sausage sarnie, a bacon sarnie, a banana, juice, and 3 pastries - I won't now need to eat until the weekend - and i want a little nap


 
Excellent work there Marty


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The north eh?



flat caps, whippets, clogs, Gazza - basically


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Excellent work there Marty



I really made an effort


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> thinking about organising a northern meet


 
http://www.queensheadrothbury.com/

?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> you got an invite


lol... in the post is it? 



BoatieBird said:


> I only have 2 and a half days to work next week and then I'm off until 15th August
> 
> I know I am a cunt






machine cat said:


> thinking about organising a northern meet


  I can do north.



marty21 said:


> Gawd, I'm stuffed - breakfast meeting - I had a sausage sarnie, a bacon sarnie, a banana, juice, and 3 pastries - I won't now need to eat until the weekend - and i want a little nap


Wow! 

Well my morning of flexi before hospital has so far been three hours of work and a load of laundry


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> morning t_p
> 
> have you finished the pics?


 
nah, i aint even started editing, I just looked at em last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.queensheadrothbury.com/
> 
> ?


Dunno about _that _far north


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> nah, i aint even started editing, I just looked at em last night


 
Me too via the medium of hacking


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> flat caps, whippets, clogs, Gazza - basically


 
^ that's pretty much it really



neonwilderness said:


> http://www.queensheadrothbury.com/
> 
> ?


 
Someone needs to hack that site and put a picture of the People's Prince in the gallery.



diddlybiddly said:


> I can do north.


 
How far north?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How far north?


Yorkshire


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Yorkshire


 
That'll do. I'll start a thread in a bit and see who's up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> How far north?



Kings Cross?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

*OH GOD.* Got about 3 things to do before I leave and I can't be aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarsed. 

Got aqbout 7 'personal admin' things to do too! Letters to write and print and calls to make to Seiman's who apparently own my electricity 

Kill me


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Kings Cross?


 
King Cross in Halifax?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> King Cross in Halifax?


 
Is there one? 
If so do they have a KFC?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Someone needs to hack that site and put a picture of the People's Prince in the gallery.


 




diddlybiddly said:


> Dunno about _that _far north


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> *OH GOD.* Got about 3 things to do before I leave and I can't be aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarsed.



Have you written a list?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Lunch soon?  I was planning to wait until at least 1, but I'm starving


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is there one?
> If so do they have a KFC?


 
There is one, but no KFC


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?  I was planning to wait until at least 1, but I'm starving


 
I'm off in a minute.

No idea what to eat tho


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There is one, but no KFC


 
Harsh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Lunch soon?  I was planning to wait until at least 1, but I'm starving


 
Have four rolls of cheese and Marmite. 
They are being eaten at 10am, 11am, 12pm and 1pm respectively.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2011)

Just stole some milk for a cuppa. Feel a bit bad. Not that bad. A bit though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just stole some milk for a cuppa. Feel a bit bad. Not that bad. A bit though.


 
Do you know who's it is?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

off to the market to find some food


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you written a list?


 
Hah, no! I am more into looking at my previous list and working out how I can pass all the Things To Do onto my replacement!

I just posted a v important legals documents with yesterdays date on them. First class post isn't what it used to be 

What next? Invoices? I think not!

You alright? Busy day? Whatcha workin' on?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> off to the market to find some food


 
The hunter gather is off


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You alright? Busy day? Whatcha workin' on?


 
Speaking to rich fucks who want to be richer. 
Ignoring emails from people I don't like. 
Wondering why some people are ignoring my emails. 
Looking on the internetz for a new computer. 
Eating my 1pm roll early. 

A rich, full day here


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Speaking to rich fucks who want to be richer.
> *Ignoring emails from people I don't like.
> Wondering why some people are ignoring my emails. *Looking on the internetz for a new computer.
> Eating my 1pm roll early.
> ...





I've just been out and filled the car up with petrol and completely forgot that I was meant to be getting a thank you card and a bar of chocolate or summat for BoatieBoy's teacher 
bollocks, that means I'm going to have to go out this evening and get something


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I've just been out and filled the car up with petrol and completely forgot that I was meant to be getting a thank you card and a bar of chocolate or summat for BoatieBoy's teacher
> bollocks, that means I'm going to have to go out this evening and get something


 
How about making a card and a gift?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

leftovers for lunch - another sausage sarnie,  a banana, a pastry, and some 'exotic juice'


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How about making a card and a gift?


 
an origami giraffe ?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How about making a card and a gift?



Good thinking - I'll get the boy to make a card.
I wonder if his teacher would like a model of a brain - I've got one knocking round the office somewhere


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

I am well tired I need to find some lunch and do some cleaning


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

fish and chips


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> fish and chips


 
Mushy peas?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Mushy peas?


 
of course!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> There is one, but no KFC


 
haha


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

a tenant just told me she was going to FACKING KILL me, but she said it in a nice caring way, so I'm not too bothered,


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a tenant just told me she was going to FACKING KILL me, but she said it in a nice caring way, so I'm not too bothered,


 
I am once again applying for jobs in this sector.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> I am once again applying for jobs in this sector.


 
you must be off your FACKING nut


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you must be off your FACKING nut


 
yeh broadmoor here nvp comes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> of course!


 
Good!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

In other news I can't be fucked with work this afternoon and am wondering if anyone would notice if I went home


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news I can't be fucked with work this afternoon and am wondering if anyone would notice if I went home


 
FACK off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Written to Siemens and London Borough of Tower Hamlets, first class stamped, in out tray.

Thrown some papers in the secure recycling

Now on to job application!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> FACK off


 
I would, but given that there's only 4 of us in the office I think someone might notice


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you must be off your FACKING nut


 
Facking tell me abaat it caant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> In other news I can't be fucked with work this afternoon and am wondering if anyone would notice if I went home


 
i would


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i would


 
Are you cuntboss?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

It is all kicking off over in the huddle


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh HAI DRAGZ! Last day at work WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Tomorrow I'll be back to posting nekkid from my sitting room, with a pint in one hand and a massive __~ in the other.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

NVP said:


> Facking tell me abaat it caant.


 
are you with the cancil? Caant!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh HAI DRAGZ! Last day at work WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Tomorrow I'll be back to posting nekkid from my sitting room, with a pint in one hand and a massive __~ in the other.


 
this is good news


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> this is good news


 
I approve of this evaluation.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh HAI DRAGZ! Last day at work WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Tomorrow I'll be back to posting nekkid from my sitting room, with a pint in one hand and a massive __~ in the other.


 
pic please


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> pic please


 
Sure, I'll just need your account details and mother's maiden name.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sure, I'll just need your account details and mother's maiden name.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
Darling, I'll be dolescum as of 6 pm today, I can't just be giving the goodies away for free anymore!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Darling, I'll be dolescum as of 6 pm today, I can't just be giving the goodies away for free anymore!


 
The dole eh? You'll be living the high life once your £50k and 5 bedroom house gets given to you


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Everyone dragged out today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

We're all in the huddle


----------



## Thraex (Jul 21, 2011)

Being a cunt on Monday and Tuesday (close call that one) has created shed loads of work for yesterday and today. Busy times 

But curing junkies so  I guess. I'm saving your DVD players.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We're all in the huddle


 
Fuck the huddle man, think about the post-count! Won't anyone care about the post-count?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck the huddle man, think about the post-count! Won't anyone care about the post-count?


 
we all care about the post count


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We're all in the huddle


----------



## colacubes (Jul 21, 2011)

Fucking hell today is dragging   I am being moderately entertained by hearing one senior manager having a blazing row with another over the phone


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> I'm saving your DVD players.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we all care about the post count


 
Only about 50 more til 19K!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It is all kicking off over in the huddle


 
What? I have not even had time for the thread, let alone the huddle!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only about 50 more til 19K!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I can hardly wait till we make the 190k!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I can hardly wait till we make the 190k!!!!!!!!!!


 
Only 124ish to go


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> But curing junkies so  I guess. I'm saving your DVD players.


 
Good news


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

__~ time


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Only 124ish to go


 
Roger that, 4-20!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> __~ time


 
So how's your first day as a moth been?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

just put an out take on naked thread init, is a similar pic to last time which is weird, very few shit ones I aint' gonna use to choose from


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's your first day as a moth been?


 
cant be that good, he's still smoking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's your first day as a moth been?


 
*snort*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> just put an out take on naked thread init, is a similar pic to last time which is weird, very few shit ones I aint' gonna use to choose from


 
Nice one. I kinda like the hair over face thing.

Posting this here as I'm at work and can't really be seen to ogle nekkid wimmin.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just been for a __~
> 
> My smoking PR chicks from the office upstairs asked me a challenging question. One of them met a guy who was really funny and nice a week ago and they got on really well. They talked for hours and laughed and he took her number. He behaved like a perfect gentlemen and no actual hanky panky happen but there was much flirting and giggling. Both of them agreed that they should go out again, the only problem was that she was going away for a week on holiday so he said that he would call her. Now she has been back from holiday since yesterday and he has not called. What did I think the situation was?


 
He never called her


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice one. I kinda like the hair over face thing.
> 
> Posting this here as I'm at work and can't really be seen to ogle nekkid wimmin.


 
I think I'm keeping a couple hair over face pics, but cant have too many init.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> He never called her


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> I think I'm keeping a couple hair over face pics, but cant have too many init.


 
Yeah, more of a niche thing I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> So how's your first day as a moth been?


 


tribal_princess said:


> cant be that good, he's still smoking.


 


5t3IIa said:


> *snort*


 
I am unsure if the moth was digested or its DNA is being merged with mine at the moment. Have been chewing at my clothes though?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, more of a niche thing I reckon.


 
Like bjórr?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am unsure if the moth was digested or its DNA is being merged with mine at the moment. Have been chewing at my clothes though?


 
What are your thoughts on bright lights?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> What are your thoughts on bright lights?


 
I crave them


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2011)

Afternooooon draggerz!! How's it been hanging then?  I've been busy doing work today (poetry stuff)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Afternooooon draggerz!! How's it been hanging then?  I've been busy doing work today (poetry stuff)


 
Hanging like a moth here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

fuck me hospital was a waste of time, I've had enough, of today and all this shit in general, nearly two years now ffs. shit. an hour or so more work then off to college. almost friday eh... that's gotta be the silver lining today


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Like bjórr?


 
I guess. We don't call beer bjórr anymore tho.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> that's gotta be the silver lining today


 
Hang in there chick x


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I guess. We don't call beer bjórr anymore tho.


 
Don't we?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hang in there chick x


 
this


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't we?


 
You do?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Don't we?



I still do


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> fuck me hospital was a waste of time, I've had enough, of today and all this shit in general, nearly two years now ffs. shit. an hour or so more work then off to college. almost friday eh... that's gotta be the silver lining today


 
Awww...sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Voley (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> fuck me hospital was a waste of time, I've had enough, of today and all this shit in general, nearly two years now ffs. shit. an hour or so more work then off to college. almost friday eh... that's gotta be the silver lining today


 
Sorry to hear that, love.  Hang on in there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I still do


 
We are one


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We are one


 
we ride together


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Mordor


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

RiGHT!!!!!!!!  So much for footie in the park - fucking lashing down in WC1!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

how many to 18.5k?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

How many?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How many?


 
50?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> RiGHT!!!!!!!!  So much for footie in the park - fucking lashing down in WC1!


 
and in NW1 

I wasn't planning on playing anyway


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

6 5


----------



## colacubes (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> RiGHT!!!!!!!!  So much for footie in the park - fucking lashing down in WC1!


 
Chucking it down in SE1 and I'm wearing flipflops


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

3!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

3?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

1!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> YAY!


 
FTFY


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers;11952894]Hang in there chick x[/QUOTE][QUOTE=marty21;11952897]this[/QUOTE][QUOTE=sojourner;11952903]Awww...sorry to hear that mate[/QUOTE][QUOTE=NVP said:


> Sorry to hear that, love.  Hang on in there.


gritting my teeth, but I've not got much left to hang onto 

I do have two pints of chucklehead in the fridge though 



nipsla said:


> Chucking it down in SE1 and I'm wearing flipflops


shit, I was going to cycle up to college


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

It's died down a bit again here in WC1...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's died down a bit again here in WC1...


 
FAP?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FAP?


 
Must I?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's died down a bit again here in WC1...


yer, it's come south


----------



## Thraex (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> yer, it's come south


 
I think it must have had an argument with itself and split...raining in Norf too.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> FAP?



this



TruXta said:


> Must I?



yes


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> yes


 
OK, got my cock out, what next?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> OK, got my cock out, what next?


 
fap


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

5 minutes...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

machine cat said:


> 5 minutes...


 
special cider train?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> special cider train?


 
Cider huddle


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> I think it must have had an argument with itself and split...raining in Norf too.


 
SW ain't pretty


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> fap


 
Ok, started that, how long do I go on for?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> I think it must have had an argument with itself and split...raining in Norf too.


 
No it's not


----------



## machine cat (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> special cider train?


 
Gonna have one outside the station.



neonwilderness said:


> Cider huddle


 
There is no huddle


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cider huddle



this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Cider huddle


 
CiderHuddleBus soon


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ok, started that, how long do I go on for?


 
until you don't need to fap anymore


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> until you don't need to fap anymore


 
he might as well just stir his tea with it tbh mart - clearly doesn't know what else to do with it

truxta - load up some nasty pron on bosses computer, then get caught wanking over it. last day and all eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> truxta - load up some nasty pron on bosses computer, then get caught wanking over it. last day and all eh?



this is great advice


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> he might as well just stir his tea with it tbh mart - clearly doesn't know what else to do with it
> 
> truxta - load up some nasty pron on bosses computer, then get caught wanking over it. last day and all eh?


 
Sadly her office is locked. And I don't drink much tea, but I could go get a can of lager, pour it into a cup and go from there?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
Sweet mother of Satan, what is that!??


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

right, I'm outta here - been a long day, I was in at 8.40! and I'm the last to fucking leave


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Hilarious, looks like cuntboss has made a complete fuck up on of of our projects and is now trying to cover her arse, but isn't doing a very good job


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> right, I'm outta here - been a long day, I was in at 8.40! and I'm the last to fucking leave


 
Can I stop now? It's starting to swell and it's getting a bit red.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

Going!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

pens down for gin o'clock, lads  go home an make sweet love.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sweet mother of Satan, what is that!??


 
amputees.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> pens down for gin o'clock, lads  go home an make sweet love.


 
I so read that as penis down for gin o'clock..... Right you are!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

Just walking to the door and the phone rang. 
Why did I answer it people, why?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just walking to the door and the phone rang.
> Why did I answer it people, why?


 
Misplaced sense of duty?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Sweet mother of Satan, what is that!??


 
A huddle. 

I kinda want a pint but think maybe I should keep my powder dry?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just walking to the door and the phone rang.
> Why did I answer it people, why?


 
loneliness.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A huddle.
> 
> I kinda want a pint but think maybe I should keep my powder dry?


 
I'm having one any which way, anally or orally.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm having one any which way, anally or orally.


 
Well I do have two ciders for the Ciderbus but I was considering one served in a glass. Then again I should go home and make Couscous?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> loneliness.


 
Busted?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in my own little chucklehead huddle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm in my own little chucklehead huddle





I have ice cream...and wine!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2011)

I am in a mild solo cider huddle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2011)

We had a pie from Borough Market for kunch today. In fact two pies really, half a venison, wild boar and .....other meat one and half a chicken and ham pie. Lush


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooh, game pie sounds good! I need pie and mash, but am saving myself for sunday roast. Then week after is boy's birthday 

What ice cream you got?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm joining the cider huddle (albeit only with Stella shite)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Yawn. Slept a full nights sleep for the first time all week. Sleep is nice and today is Friday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice coffee but not a sniff of a moth today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

NO CAFFIENE IN THE HOUSE 

Am drinking berocca! Corner shop doesn't open til 8 

LAST DAY


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Bit of a mixed bag for you then Stells?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm in my own little chucklehead huddle


 
*likes*

+1


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We had a pie from Borough Market for kunch today. In fact two pies really, half a venison, wild boar and .....other meat one and half a chicken and ham pie. Lush


 
staycation ftw


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning all - FREEDAY!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Baguette issues again today  

Me: Can I have a white baguette with butter, not mayonnaise, sausage, ketchup and no salad please 
Her: White baguette? 
Me: Yes white 
Her: No salad? 
Me: No, no salad thank you 

It is improving but still falling far short of what it should be. Today I am going to print out my order and laminate it. Then I can give it to her and say nothing. If she asks me if I want fucking mayonnaise and salad again I will just point at the card.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Baguette issues again today
> 
> Me: Can I have a white baguette with butter, not mayonnaise, sausage, ketchup and no salad please
> Her: White baguette?
> ...


 
she will love you for this


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

perhaps you could place your next order, through the medium of mime


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

please also include the funny thing they do when they pretend to be trapped in a glass box


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> she will love you for this



The service industry thrive on this sort of thing



marty21 said:


> perhaps you could place your next order, through the medium of mime



Nay, nay  



marty21 said:


> please also include the funny thing they do when they pretend to be trapped in a glass box


 
Thrice nay


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

ah, freeday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning!



Badgers said:


> Baguette issues again today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning MC


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

morning all


Only three people including myself in the office today, so hoping for a nice quiet day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Only three people including myself in the office today, so hoping for a nice quiet day.


 
Who is in?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Right, nearly 9am and I have to try and take money from a Dragon today.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Who is in?


 
Me, VA and Newbie1


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Me, VA and Newbie1


 
Almost perfect then? 
You, a virtual affair and your dream affair?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning all.

Had a great time at the Barbican, Borough Market, Southwark Cathedraw and the Tate Modern yesterday. Today's staycation plans are going to Marlow for lunch and then drinking. Possibly cider!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Ooh, game pie sounds good! I need pie and mash, but am saving myself for sunday roast. Then week after is boy's birthday
> 
> What ice cream you got?


 
It was M&S Millionaire's Shortbread Ice Cream....and was lush!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Almost perfect then?
> You, a virtual affair and your dream affair?


 
Pretty much. All I'll have to do is lock the door and close the windows when they arrive.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Today's staycation plans are going to *Marlow* for lunch and then drinking.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Pretty much. All I'll have to do is lock the door and close the windows when they arrive.


 
Put your Barry White CD on too


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had a great time at the Barbican, Borough Market, Southwark Cathedraw and the Tate Modern yesterday. Today's staycation plans are going to Marlow for lunch and then drinking. Possibly cider!


 
Wetherspoons have a cider festival on atm


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> going to Marlow for lunch and then drinking. Possibly cider!


 
Hand and Flowers?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


>



 That would be 

We are going here for lunch

http://www.villadeste-marlow.com/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Hand and Flowers?



Not this time sadly


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not this time sadly


 
Thought you might have been having a Great British Menu barn dance


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Mowning dwaggews, what is up? For the first day of my dolescum existence, I shall............. go back to the ex-office. And do some work. How sad is that? On the plus side I've arranged for a leaving do for myself, so hopefully I'll get pissed up on free drinks all night.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mowning dwaggews, what is up? For the first day of my dolescum existence, I shall............. go back to the ex-office. And do some work. How sad is that? On the plus side I've arranged for a leaving do for myself, so hopefully I'll get pissed up on free drinks all night.


 
You are winning at life


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Guy who does some work with me in Tunisia sent his weekly update: 



> No good business news I am sorry to tell. There is a lot of rioting and shooting, many people are dead.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Mowning dwaggews, what is up? For the first day of my dolescum existence, I shall............. go back to the ex-office. And do some work. How sad is that? On the plus side *I've arranged for a leaving do for myself*, so hopefully I'll get pissed up on free drinks all night.


 
Tell more!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You are winning at life



Tell that to my life.



machine cat said:


> Tell more!


 
Err... what do you want to know? It's in a pub, and some colleagues should be joining me, I fucking hope.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Tell more!


 
This ^ 

Are we all invited too? We have been a big part of your working life you sansorðinn


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Err... what do you want to know? It's in a pub, and some colleagues should be joining me, I fucking hope.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

Leaving do? I just want this to be over


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This ^
> 
> Are we all invited too? We have been a big part of your working life you sansorðinn


 
#1 prize for Googling! No you're not invited, soz.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Err... what do you want to know? It's in a pub, and some colleagues should be joining me, I fucking hope.


 
What type of pub? Will there be food? Average cost of drinks?

There's lots we need to know!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Type of pub - uni pub. Cheap as chips, two for one from 6-7 I think and less than three quid a pint after that . No food.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

On that note, it's lovely outside isn't it? Nice and sunny here in SW1 at least.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> #1 prize for Googling! No you're not invited, soz.


 
I used Bing to find that word


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning everyone.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I used Bing to find that word


 
Fuck me does Bing still exist? I thought it had gone the way of HotBot.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> On that note, it's lovely outside isn't it? Nice and sunny here in SW1 at least.


 
SW1 eh? I used to work there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Morning everyone.


 
Where have you been? Worried sick frankly!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Type of pub - uni pub. Cheap as chips, two for one from 6-7 I think and less than three quid a pint after that . No food.


 
Sounds good 



Badgers said:


> I used Bing to find that word


 
Bing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck me does Bing still exist? I thought it had gone the way of HotBot.


 
Here


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning all - saw an argument in the newsagents this morning as I was getting my paper - customer said she had been given the wrong change - newsagent was adamant she had the right change - she checked again - she had the right change - walked out 

a victory for the noble newsagent imo


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> SW1 eh? I used to work there.


 
Come to think of it I'm actually in SW2?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Come to think of it I'm actually in SW2?


 
confused drag


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> confused drag


 
I woke up too early.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have worked in SW1 as well btw


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Come to think of it I'm actually in SW2?


 
A easy mistake to make on 19k Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

400!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> 399!


 
FTFY


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have never worked in SW2

I have worked in NW1, WC1, EC1, E8, N16, SW19 plus a few other post codes that I cannot recall at this moment


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

What is everyone else eating today?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is everyone else eating today?


 
Not sure. Am thinking kebab also, but might go for a simple butty instead.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What is everyone else eating today?



no definite plans made

any suggestions?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

How many kebabs do you get through in a week, Baj? I've not had one for aaaaaaaaaaages. Might go to Stokey next week just to remedy that.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How many kebabs do you get through in a week, Baj? I've not had one for aaaaaaaaaaages. Might go to Stokey next week just to remedy that.


 
Best Kebabs?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> any suggestions?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Best Kebabs?


 
Aye. Or I might do the mixed grill at Mangal1....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


>



Lol!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How many kebabs do you get through in a week, Baj? I've not had one for aaaaaaaaaaages. Might go to Stokey next week just to remedy that.


 
Typically 1 per week on a Friday lunchtime. It is rare that I have more than this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


>


 
thanks - you give this your FULL recommendation - there won't be any issues afterwards?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Aye. Or I might do the mixed grill at Mangal1....



an excellent choice Sir!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> an excellent choice Sir!


 
Why, thank you, most esteemed Esq.!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> thanks - you give this your FULL recommendation - there won't be any issues afterwards?


 
I had one the other day and as far as I recall I felt fine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Aye. Or I might do the mixed grill at Mangal1....


 
I have heard rumours about that place, delicious rumours.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had one the other day and as far as I recall I felt fine


 

O rly


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have heard rumours about that place, delicious rumours.


 
They're all true.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Where is Sojjy today? 
She is normally a shining example of Friday cheer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> O rly


 
He blacked out on the loo due to sudden drop in blood pressure. "Felt fine afterwards" is code for "woke up in the A&E with a morphine drip and a hoover up my arse".


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Moar posts, people, we ain't gonna get to 19k like this.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Moar posts, people, we ain't gonna get to 19k like this.


 
I have made more that you today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of me eating a pie


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have made more that you today.


 
You've had longer to do so!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Nom ^ 

The pie looks good too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> thanks - you give this your FULL recommendation - there won't be any issues afterwards?


 
Not for at least 5 minutes


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a pic of me eating a pie
> 
> View attachment 16489


 
Looks like more than one to me


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've had longer to do so!


 
This is not a competition


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks like more than one to me



Are you saying I am a two pie girl ....which I am but...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you saying I am a two pie girl ....which I am but...


 
Fuck me you're a skinny little thing now!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Today I am going to print out my order and laminate it. Then I can give it to her and say nothing. If she asks me if I want fucking mayonnaise and salad again I will just point at the card.


 



marty21 said:


> perhaps you could place your next order, through the medium of mime



Hehe 



TruXta said:


> I'll get pissed up on free drinks all night.



This is the law



Badgers said:


> Where is Sojjy today?
> She is normally a shining example of Friday cheer



Here I ammmmm bajjjyyyy!!! Been pissing about on me poetry site again 

Morning freeday winners!!  I am fucking off to a medical at 11.30 - I was invited by the dr's (cos of my age)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He blacked out on the loo due to sudden drop in blood pressure. "Felt fine afterwards" is code for "woke up in the A&E with a morphine drip and a hoover up my arse".


 
I can't remember any of this^ 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a pic of me eating a pie
> 
> View attachment 16489


 
Making me hungry!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a pic of me eating a pie


 
Needs mash and peas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Needs mash and peas


 
Normally I would agree....but we were having sausage, mash and peas for tea so went pie au naturel!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Needs mash and peas


 
And gravy!  And a butty!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> And gravy!  And a butty!


 
Yes!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Here I ammmmm bajjjyyyy!!! Been pissing about on me poetry site again
> 
> Morning freeday winners!!  I am fucking off to a medical at 11.30 - I was invited by the dr's (cos of my age)



Good and not so good in your life then? 

No festivals this weekend?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

pub lunch today, what to have, what to have?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I have heard rumours about that place, delicious rumours.



see below



TruXta said:


> They're all true.


 
this ^


QueenOfGoths said:


> Here is a pic of me eating a pie
> 
> View attachment 16489



I approve of this activity



neonwilderness said:


> Needs mash and peas



I approve of this addition to this activity


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> pub lunch today, what to have, what to have?



we need more info - this pub may just have pickled eggs and crisps - which would make an acceptable snack


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I had one the other day and as far as I recall I felt fine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

It is a chain pub, that isn't quite a spoons


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It is a chain pub, that isn't quite a spoons



Spoo? 

I'd go for a curry if available, or maybe a ploughmans lunch


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It is a chain pub, that isn't quite a spoons


 
Burger and chips is usually a safe bet?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good and not so good in your life then?
> 
> No festivals this weekend?


 
Ah, not bothered by docs - should be a breeze.  

Nope - no more til end of August now, and then Solfest


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It is a chain pub, that isn't quite a spoons


 
Lasagne


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

ok, more like a homeless snail and some salad 

not sure curry is a good idea for me, no ploughmans on the menu. maybe a steak sarnie? or burger? or lasagne?

I haven't had lasagne this year I don't think... it won't be great will it?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2011)

Chip shop chips for lunch today I reckon 

Then for dinner tonight:



the full catastrophe– a carnivore’s dream	... 	£13,50

A platter of meats cooked on the char-grill for you to share pork, & chicken souvlaki, lamb pagidakia, kleftico, lountza, loucanika & sheftalia, served with mushrooms, sliced fried potatoes and greek salad.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chip shop chips for lunch today I reckon
> 
> Then for dinner tonight:
> 
> ...


 
Lose the mushrooms.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> pub lunch today, what to have, what to have?


 
Oooh, exciting lunches and pubs on Friday. What sort of menu, any links?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> the full catastrophe– a carnivore’s dream	... 	£13,50
> 
> A platter of meats cooked on the char-grill for you to share pork, & chicken souvlaki, lamb pagidakia, kleftico, lountza, loucanika & sheftalia, served with mushrooms, sliced fried potatoes and greek salad.


 
That sounds great 

Lose the 'for you to share' and all will be fine


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oooh, exciting lunches and pubs on Friday. What sort of menu, any links?


not so exciting for me, see above - usual chain pub fare... am leaning towards lasagne


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Burger and chips - maybe a salad and coleslaw side dish


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Chip shop chips for lunch today I reckon
> 
> Then for dinner tonight:
> 
> ...



MANFOOD!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Burger and chips is usually a safe bet?


 
Depends


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Depends


 
Stagg burger and chips?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Stagg burger and chips?


 
Maybe not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

If you get a good burger in a stupid roll with too much salad you might as well throw it in the bin and kill yourself


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Stagg burger and chips?


 


I may have to try this.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If you get a good burger in a stupid roll with too much salad you might as well throw it in the bin and kill yourself


Or just take it out the roll?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Or just take it out the roll?


 
This is an option. I usually have a spare roll with me to avoid these problems.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may have to try this.


 
please report back on your findings


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This is an option. I usually have a spare roll with me to avoid these problems.


who doesn't?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I may have to try this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> who doesn't?



I usually forget to carry a spare roll


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


 
lunch sorted


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> please report back on your findings


 
I'm thinking about how to approach this.

The sauce will need to be drained and a lot of breadcrumbs needed but still not sure if the meat will bind


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I'm thinking about how to approach this.
> 
> The sauce will need to be drained and a lot of breadcrumbs needed but still not sure if the meat will bind


 
There is a blog in this.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Will be drinking in here tomorrow: 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/2251/Robin_Hood_and_Little_John/Bexleyheath




> Dating from the 1830's, when it sat amidst fields and farms, The Robin Hood & Little John is a delightful little back street traditional pub.
> 
> The pub has been run by the Johnson family (Ray, Caterina and son Tony) Since the 1980's. In that time it has won Camra London Pub of the year on three occastions, plus Camra Local Pub of the year on ten occasions.
> 
> We offer eight well kept real ales and one guest ale. Plus five different lagers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Oddly hungry today. Normally prefer the kebab around 13:30 but today I am champing at the bit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Oddly hungry today. Normally prefer the kebab around 13:30 but today I am champing at the bit.


 
you'll spoil your appetite for the kebab


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2011)

listenin to me mates mixtape


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll spoil your appetite for the kebab


 
True, true.... 

How are you today Pickman's?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> True, true....
> 
> How are you today Pickman's?


 
i finish work in 37 minutes then i'm off for a week. so i am very happy 

how are you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i finish work in 37 minutes then i'm off for a week. so i am very happy
> 
> how are you?


 
Good news on the week off, any plans? 

I am good too, feeling happy and have a nice three day week next week. Call if you fancy brunch or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news on the week off, any plans?
> 
> I am good too, feeling happy and have a nice three day week next week. Call if you fancy brunch or something.


long weekend away then a few days relaxing in town - as for brunch in brixton or thereabouts, i might just do that


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> long weekend away then a few days relaxing in town - as for brunch in brixton or thereabouts, i might just do that


 
You could laugh at my misfortunes in RL then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You could laugh at my misfortunes in RL then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't talk now, kebab is here


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That sounds great
> 
> Lose the 'for you to share' and all will be fine


 
Shit, I hadn't seen the sharing reference.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Shit, I hadn't seen the sharing reference.


 
Possibly you could swap the share sharing reference for some more mushrooms?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Got a meal deal from Sainsbury's instead of a kebab.

I am now regretting my decision


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

should've had a burger


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Got a meal deal from Sainsbury's instead of a kebab.
> 
> I am now regretting my decision


 


diddlybiddly said:


> should've had a burger



Not good lunch times people, what were the options?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lunch was an old favourite - sausage and egg sarnie (toasted) with a coffee, lunch slightly spolied by young lady in chap's baggy trousers, tee-shirt, braces and a jaunty hat, talking loudly about getting wasted with Aimee Winehouse (a regular in this cafe)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not good lunch times people, *what were the options*?


everything else on the menu  no bother though, I'm full and will get a steak for my tea as pay day was yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> everything else on the menu  no bother though, I'm full and will get a steak for my tea as pay day was yesterday


 
payday steak!


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not good lunch times people, what were the options?


 
Like biddly - everything else 

A curry tonight should make up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

You fucks, I want to know what lunch fail you had


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Had a salad with some chorizo which was quite nice. Unfortunately there were no complains about the smell from cuntboss, I think I'm due to have a curry soon though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Radio Woman is back with her Friday Thai takeaway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You fucks, I want to know what lunch fail you had


 
We are still awaiting your report on Jamaican patties from a while back


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are still awaiting your report on Jamaican patties from a while back


 
I never got the cunts, it was too big a risk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

__~


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You fucks, I want to know what lunch fail you had


 
chicken and pesto butty, grapes and apple as a snack and a bottle of appletiser.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> We are still awaiting your report on Jamaican patties from a while back


 
we will be bringing this up as an issue at the Drag appraissal - this could effect the level of drag bonus


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2011)

APATHY!!!!!

because I cant show anyone my 80 odd pics it's making me really lazy with editing them  

spent the morning working on out takes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You fucks, I want to know what lunch fail you had


you didn't ask that  you asked what the other options were 

I had a chicken and bacon ciabatta with coleslaw and chips on the side. The bacon wasn't great and the chicken was really dry. It was shit 

This is why I make my own lunch most days!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we will be bringing this up as an issue at the Drag appraissal - this could effect the level of drag bonus


 
There may be drag sanctions


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a decent, not great Italian chicken ciabatta from a caff in Lambs Conduit Street, where I also picked up a nice Malbec Sauvignon from Mendoza and a bottle of Adelphi whisky. Both of which are presents, the whisky to my ex-office mate and the wine to his lovely lady. Did I ever tell you about him? He got his first job at the Uni with a reference letter from Harold Wilson. THE Harold Wilson.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There may be drag sanctions


 
bad times


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we will be bringing this up as an issue at the Drag appraissal - this could effect the level of drag bonus


 


neonwilderness said:


> There may be drag sanctions


 


marty21 said:


> bad times


 
If we make the 19k today can all this be brushed under the carpet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I had a decent, not great Italian chicken ciabatta from a caff in Lambs Conduit Street, where I also picked up a nice Malbec Sauvignon from Mendoza and a bottle of Adelphi whisky. Both of which are presents, the whisky to my ex-office mate and the wine to his lovely lady. Did I ever tell you about him? He got his first job at the Uni with a reference letter from Harold Wilson. THE Harold Wilson.


 
Impressive reference ^ 

Still got the copy?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> If we make the 19k today can all this be brushed under the carpet?


 
we might still need to leave a note on your file


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we might still need to leave a note on your file


 
File?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I had a decent, not great Italian chicken ciabatta from a caff in Lambs Conduit Street, where I also picked up a nice Malbec Sauvignon from Mendoza and a bottle of Adelphi whisky. Both of which are presents, the whisky to my ex-office mate and the wine to his lovely lady. Did I ever tell you about him? He got his first job at the Uni with a reference letter from Harold Wilson. THE Harold Wilson.


 
Former Prime Minister Harold Wilson?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> File?


 
forget I mentioned it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Impressive reference ^
> 
> Still got the copy?


 
He might. I doubt the Uni does. He also speaks, reads and writes Russian. Bit of a socialist of course, but even so well into his "individual differences" (read: psychometrics) type psychology.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> File?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Former Prime Minister Harold Wilson?


 
The very same.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


>



we just can't keep up with the infractions and blatant rule breaking


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Had a salad with some chorizo which was quite nice.


 
I think I may be having a chorizo related heart attack (or a slight case of indigestion) now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we just can't keep up with the infractions and blatant rule breaking


 
 

How easily we have let things slide


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we just can't keep up with the infractions and blatant rule breaking


 
The row on the left is dedicated entirely to your holidays


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

How is next week looking for everyone? 
I am only working Mon-Wed so a 40% improvement on the usual week.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> The row on the left is dedicated entirely to your holidays





but....I put them all on the Drag holiday notice board, AND give plenty of drag notice 


QoGGy doesn't get this sort of harassment, she's *ALWAYS *on holiday


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is next week looking for everyone?
> I am only working Mon-Wed so a 40% improvement on the usual week.


 
Full week, plus Mr ManFlu is off so there'll be his shitty jobs to avoid


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> QoGGy doesn't get this sort of harassment, she's *ALWAYS *on holiday


 
There is a separate warehouse for that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How is next week looking for everyone?
> I am only working Mon-Wed so a 40% improvement on the usual week.


 
zero % increase and % reduction on this week's working week


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> There is a separate warehouse for that


 
the largest warehouse in the WORLD?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Qoggy seen yesterday filing more holiday photos


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Full week, plus Mr ManFlu is off so there'll be his shitty jobs to avoid


 


marty21 said:


> zero % increase and % reduction on this week's working week


 
I wonder if it will be sunny?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy seen yesterday filing more holiday photos



and that is just the photos from this morning


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if it will be sunny?


 
I always expect Sun


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and that is just the photos from this morning


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Qoggy seen yesterday filing more holiday photos


 
IS that out of Indiana Jones? Looks a bit like a painting.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> and that is just the photos from this morning


 
There was a lot of pie tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> but....I put them all on the Drag holiday notice board, AND give plenty of drag notice
> 
> 
> QoGGy doesn't get this sort of harassment, she's *ALWAYS *on holiday


Are you going on holiday AGAIN?   

I've got no breaks now til Beautiful Days.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> IS that out of Indiana Jones? Looks a bit like a painting.


 
It is from Indiana Jones and it is a painting.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> IS that out of Indiana Jones? Looks a bit like a painting.


 
X-Files that one ^


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I've got no breaks now til Beautiful Days.


 
 

It will be great


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Are you going on holiday AGAIN?
> 
> I've got no breaks now til Beautiful Days.



I will be working the WHOLE of August   (apart from one Friday off) 

but then I am away for 2 weeks from the Bank holiday (only using 9 days leave )


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> X-Files that one ^


 
In which case they blates nicked it from Indy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if it will be sunny?


 
Not for anyone working in the Antarctica office


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In which case they blates nicked it from Indy.


 
May have


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Not for anyone working in the Antarctica office


 
Chilly drag...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It will be great


I thought you were getting tickets, or you sacking it off for Cape Verde? 



marty21 said:


> I will be working the WHOLE of August   (apart from one Friday off)
> 
> but then I am away for 2 weeks from the Bank holiday (only using 9 days leave )


I couldn't face working the whole of July so had to take Monday off!

Result on your 9 days leave for 2 weeks 

I've got 10 days off in September and can't wait!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> X-Files that one ^


 
Having double-checked you're wrong. It's from Raiders of the Ark. Proof http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=in...sHMSmhAeP-OTuCw&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=857


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> X-Files that one ^


 


It's from the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark!



They used a painting instead of finding a massive warehouse.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Beat ya to it!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's from the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark!
> 
> 
> 
> They used a painting instead of finding a massive warehouse.



was the painting then stored in a massive warehouse?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Beat ya to it!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> was the painting then stored in a massive warehouse?


 
It's in my magic wendyhouse.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> was the painting then stored in a massive warehouse?


 
could have been


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

I never knew they used a painting!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Raiders eh?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

19k is on! 

Strategy meeting in the huddle!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

We can do it. 
About 250 posts in 2-3ish hours?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

we have a Stagg chilli in the huddle


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> We can do it.
> About 250 posts in 2-3ish hours?


 
I can do until 2.25, and the from 4-5.30 or so. Should be an easy 50 posts from me alone.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can do until 2.25, and the from 4-5.30 or so. Should be an easy 50 posts from me alone.


 
50 posts will get us to 19k


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can do until 2.25, and the from 4-5.30 or so. Should be an easy 50 posts from me alone.


 
Look at this drag dedication, the rest of you need to raise your game ^


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look at this drag dedication, the rest of you need to raise your game ^


 
we are drag failures


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Dunno about failures, the two of you must have about 7000 posts in this thread alone between you.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Dunno about failures, the two of you must have about 7000 posts in this thread alone between you.


 
we should have more, we have let ourselves down, and more importantly, we have let you down 

sorry.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should have more, we have let ourselves down, and more importantly, we have let you down
> 
> sorry.


 
 you used to be second highest ^


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we should have more, we have let ourselves down, and more importantly, we have let you down
> 
> sorry.


 
Apology accepted, conditional on 50+ posts starting NAO!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> you used to be second highest ^


 
I only broke into the top 10 this week.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

This will leave next week to pile on 1,000 posts. 
Ideally by Wednesday as I am off work on Thursday/Friday.

Cheers


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we have a Stagg chilli in the huddle


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> This will leave next week to pile on 1,000 posts.
> Ideally by Wednesday as I am off work on Thursday/Friday.
> 
> Cheers


 
You think that simply because you're not working you can fuck off the drag? Tut and tut.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 19k is on!
> 
> Strategy meeting in the huddle!




I'm leaving at 3pm today, so fuck all of youse again 

(apart from TruXta, he don't huddle)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You think that simply because you're not working you can fuck off the drag? Tut and tut.


 
It is my 5th wedding anniversary


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> It is my 5th wedding anniversary


 
And? You'll still owe us updates, man.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


>


 
I did invite you but don't think your phone huddles


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> And? You'll still owe us updates, man.


 
She is strict


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> She is strict


 
Ply her with Rohypnol. Nothing says Happy 5th Anniversary like date-rape.

edit - I feel a bit sick reading that back.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Padawan Learner went out to get Kit-Kats. 

He came back with the 2 finger type


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2011)

Just thought you should all know, I had a radical change of lunch plan. Out with the chips, in with the M&S hoisin duck wrap and sushi snack pack.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> Just thought you should all know, I had a radical change of lunch plan. Out with the chips, in with the M&S hoisin duck wrap and sushi snack pack.


 
That will have to be a good hoisin duck wrap and sushi snack pack to replace chips?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> you used to be second highest ^


 
MC is a powerhouse


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

fucksake you lot - 5 fucking more pages I had to drag through to catch up, and it was ALL drivel   Get some fucking work done!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

For a second I thought it said _heroin duck wrap_. Now that would be a radical change of lunch plans.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> MC is a powerhouse


 
Pulled a blinder this year that lad


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm leaving at 3pm today, so fuck all of youse again
> 
> (apart from TruXta, he don't huddle)


 
I don't huddle either!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fucksake you lot - 5 fucking more pages I had to drag through to catch up, and it was ALL drivel   Get some fucking work done!


 
I like that you _*HAD*_ to catch up.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I'm leaving at 3pm today, so fuck all of youse again
> 
> (apart from TruXta, he don't huddle)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> I don't huddle either!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> fucksake you lot - 5 fucking more pages I had to drag through to catch up, and *it was ALL drivel *  Get some fucking work done!


honestly, what do you really expect? 



machine cat said:


> I don't huddle either!


so is it just marty, badgers and neon?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> honestly, what do you really expect?
> 
> so is it just marty, badgers and neon?



we are building something here


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

This is unacceptable! 4 minutes with no posts! OK, 3. STILL!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so is it just marty, badgers and neon?


 
Shut up, that it who is in the huddle SHUT UP


----------



## machine cat (Jul 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> MC is a powerhouse





Badgers said:


> Pulled a blinder this year that lad


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That will have to be a good hoisin duck wrap and sushi snack pack to replace chips?



It was ok, but I would have rather had the chips, certainly. Circumstances beyond my control


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

hiccup said:


> It was ok, but I would have rather had the chips, certainly. Circumstances beyond my control


 
Would it have been better _with_ chips?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like that you _*HAD*_ to catch up.


Yes! I might have  MISSED something 



diddlybiddly said:


> honestly, what do you really expect?


 
Honestly? I just, well, I just don't know.  

But you're a right cunt leaving at 3 - I fucking know that.

Cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 22, 2011)

I have opticians, it's the law apparently 



Badgers said:


> Shut up, that it who is in the huddle SHUT UP


It's only because I'm jealous


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> It's only because I'm jealous


 
The longer you wait the more juicy reading will be in there.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The longer you wait the more juicy reading will be in there.


 
Is the huddle on the app only?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Yes! I might have  MISSED something



I just spoke to one of the Dragons people, is that something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> so is it just marty, badgers and neon?


 
And everyone else in there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Is the huddle on the app only?


 
Yeah, only the phone so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I just spoke to one of the Dragons people, is that something?


 
Are they out?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Are they out?


 
Seems they are in. 
He is 'anxious' for some work to be done.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seems they are in.
> *He* is 'anxious' for some work to be done.


 
Deborah Meaden?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to interrupt, but seeing as big threads slow the site down, I've closed this one and created part two. 

Part two of the thread is now here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/352582-Return-of-the-Drag-2011-(part-two)


----------

